# Old Dog - New Tricks



## BestBefore1989

Hi, I have been hanging around UK-M for quite a while trying to quietly learn from you guys and gals.

As that does not appear to be working I have finally decided to make a log of my endeavours.

Any advice and constructive criticism will be gratefully received and any taking the **** out of the fat old boys efforts will be taken on the chin / in jest.

*Current stats*

I'm 49 years young in January

I'm 5 ft 11 inches tall

Weight is 226 pounds / 102.5Kg / 16 stone

Body fat 31% according to my bathroom scales

Chest 45 inch

Waist 41 inch

*About me *

I have been training for a while, my computer based logs go back to 2006 and I can't be bothered to dig out my note pads that predate the PC, so let's say from 6 to 8 years.

I believe my biggest failing is my diet.

Last year I tried my first ever out and out cut and managed to drop from 220lb to 194lb in 4 months but I lost strength as well as size so the following months I tried a 5X5 routine with the MADCOW diet sadly the main result of this was I got fat, damaged my right shoulder and appear to have lost flexibility in my Pecs, Shoulders and Hip flexors!

*Goals*

My Long term goal is to be big and strong and fighting fit.

I have never had a burning desire for a 6 pack but I like the old school slim waist and broad shoulders look.

My short term goal is to have just the one chin and a stomach that sits in not over my pants.

*Activity*

I have hardly trained since November and due to work commitments I shall be away for the 1st week of January, so I plan to start the year with a week of push-ups, pull-ups, squats and crunches before moving onto 8 weeks of Mark Rippetoe's Starting Strength.

I shall be posting my diet, my supplements, my work outs and I plan to post monthly photos.

I took the following pics this morning



I think that covers everything, if I have missed anything out please let me know

*Progress pictures page 8, 13, 19, 30, 38, 57, 122, 177, 250, 255, 261, 270, 276, 283, 298*

*
*

*
Videos page 30, 32, 35, 36, 38, 41, 44, 45, 46, 65, 67, 68, 69, 70, 73, 76, 78, 81, 82, 86, 87, 89, 101, 103, 105, 111, 140, 143, 152, 153, 251*


----------



## chambers9k

Good luck mate. Your guns and delts already look like you've been training for a while.


----------



## Guest

Good luck with it all m8y, will be watching :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Good luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Good luck mate, you can make this happen , its all got to come from inside mate , and when it gets hard(as it will) you dig deeper. when you have a off day make it only last that day then back on it... too many people give up and dwell on off days, thats when they spread into off weeks and months...

will watch with interest brother !!!


----------



## GShock

Good luck ...... I think a journal is a great way to keep you motivated, glad to see another over 40 member on here there are allot of "im 18" type threads :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks guys, I am looking forward to 2012, I hope being held accountable will help limit my failings and I'm looking forward to seeing what I can achieve.


----------



## Bamse

You're pretty far from my definition of fat and flabby, to be honest, and looks like some serious mass hiding underneath. Stick to a good diet and you'll look awsome come summer.


----------



## Greenspin

Good luck, mate! Not having a head, like in pic 1 and 2, will help with the dieting, not having a mouth and all. :thumbup1:


----------



## Muscle

Good luck with your goals mate!!!

I really am interested to see how you get on because I'm in a similar situation or even higher bf

subbed


----------



## onthebuild

good stuff mate, get to it!


----------



## ki3rz

Good luck with this mate! When it gets tough, dont give in!


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> Good luck, mate! Not having a head, like in pic 1 and 2, will help with the dieting, not having a mouth and all. :thumbup1:


Greeny you need to stop hanging about with us lol its turning you into a sarcy cnut pmsl X


----------



## BestBefore1989

LOL I guess you know what your talking about Greenspin, what with you only having a chin


----------



## BestBefore1989

I guess Drinking till 3 am this morning was never going to help, but I was amazed at how out of puff I was this morning.

Stretching is important to me so I started the day with 10 rounds of yoga sun salutation followed by 30 squats, 20 push-ups and 20 Abdominal Crunches

This month

My Diet plan is on a lifting day 3000Kcal and on a non lifting day 2500 Kcal a day comprising of

60g fat, a min 250g protein, rest from Carbs

I think what I may do is post what I ate the previous day, that way there will be no hiding any failings

Supplements

Protein powder (currently Whey Protein Concentrate 80% from Iron Science)

Wheatgrass powder ( MyProtein)

I have never taken greens powder before so as recommended I shall slowly introduce it into my diet so I can get used to any detoxification reaction

Fish oils ( Costco )


----------



## smaj210

nice tinsel, good luck


----------



## Tassotti

Good luck mate


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Good luck mate, will be watching with interest as I need to shift the blubber as well.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterdays food

Breakfast

5 medium Egg

Wheatgrass powder

3 servings Fish Oil

2 servings Instant Coffee with Milk

2 teaspoons Sugar

Meal 2

2 servings Impact Whey

Lunch

3 tbsps Barbecue Sauce

1 serving British Petit Pois

210 g Chicken Breast (Skin Not Eaten)

1 serving Instant Coffee with Milk

1 teaspoon Sugar

Meal 4

2 servings Impact Whey

Dinner

3 tbsps Barbecue Sauce

2 servings British Petit Pois

210 g Chicken Breast (Skin Not Eaten)

Meal 5

500 mls 2% Fat Milk

3 cubics inch Camembert Cheese

1 serving Crackers

TOTAL Fat(g) 77.74 Carbs(g) 90.35 Prot(g) 281.98 KCals 2282

I drank 3.5 litres of water including the water used to make the protein shakes

I must say Wheatgrass powder does not taste as bad as I was lead to believe.

Don't get me wrong it does not look at all appetising and it's not a pleasant smell but it does not taste nasty. what I will say is that it kept repeating itself on me all day , perhaps that's a detoxification reaction !

I started today with 10 rounds of yoga sun salutation followed by 2 sets of 30 squats, 20 push-ups and 20 Abdominal Crunches


----------



## Bamse

Any chance you can lose the sugar in your coffee? I know it doesn't look like much but makes a difference.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have been looking into using a sweetener, problem is they all appear to be nasty stuff, saccharin causes cancer in rats so its cant be all that good to put in my body, Cyclamate remains banned in the U.S. (not sure why but it it's not good enough for them I'm not taking it) and Aspartame has caused the most controversy of all the sugar substitutes.

I don't like the taste of honey in Coffee so I may simply try to drink less Coffee


----------



## Tassotti

Many years ago, I used to have 2 teaspoons of sugar in tea/coffee.

The way I did it was cut down to 1 for a while. After a few days you get used to it.

Then say four weeks later, cut it out all together.

After a little while, you will wonder how you ever drank it with sugar

Good luck


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Just found this mate, good luck with it :thumbup1:

You still got the shape there already definatly, id say this year youl be able to get into some great shape again.

Reps for starting a journal, will definatly help you out.

Keep at it mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Good luck mate. You're older than me. I like you.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Good luck mate, that could of been me writing this thread, I am 49 in February, fcuked my right shoulder up in June moving a sofa, 2 visits to see a physio did nothing, I am slowly getting back movement of my shoulder by doing rota cuff exercises with bands, i still do not think i am ready for a proper workout as sometimes it is a little sore, this morning I weighed in at 16st 2lbs but i am only 5ft 8in, well done for putting pics up, I am not that brave lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterdays food

Breakfast

5 medium Egg

Wheatgrass powder

3 servings Fish Oil

2 servings Instant Coffee with Milk

2 teaspoons Sugar

Meal 2

2 servings Impact Whey

Lunch

Tin of Baked Beans

2 slices of toast

butter

1 serving Instant Coffee with Milk

1 teaspoon Sugar

Meal 4

2 servings Impact Whey

Dinner

3 tbsps Barbecue Sauce

1 servings British Petit Pois

420 g Chicken Breast (Skin Not Eaten)

TOTAL Fat(g) 72.95 Carbs(g) 117.41 Prot(g) 270.58 KCals 2326

I drank 3.5 litres of water including the water used to make the protein shakes

First day back to work today and I woke up late, typical.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ok so today has not been a good day apart from the fact that i have had wind all day which i think is due to the grass I am away from home due to work. I managed to get in 2 sets of 30 squats, 20 pushups & 20 crunches but I blew the diet at an indian restaurant, I've had too estimate today's macros at about 3500 kcals with 200 g of protein. I will have a better day tomorrow and im looking forward to getting home


----------



## Tassotti

Stay off the grass man. It will give you the munchies


----------



## nogger

Good luck with this....I live about 15km from the place called Camembert(cheese)..

Why the wheatgrass,what does that do apart from give you wind.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Stay off the grass man. It will give you the munchies


I was refering to the wheatgrass greens powder I am taking, just incase your not taking the Mickey 



nogger said:


> Good luck with this....I live about 15km from the place called Camembert(cheese)..
> 
> Why the wheatgrass,what does that do apart from give you wind.


To be fair I have not suffered from wind today so perhaps it wasnt the wheatgrass :confused1:

Its benifits, to quote MP who I purchased it from are:

"Over the past couple of years Wheatgrass powder has become a more and more popular nutritional supplement due to the myriad of health benefits available from this nutritionally packed super food.

Wheatgrass is the young grass stage of grain plants, taken just after sprouting and is packed with a number of healthy nutrients including vitamins, minerals and enzymes. Wheatgrass also has a high content of chlorophyll which has been shown to prevent the growth and spread of unfriendly bacteria.

Chlorophyll is similar in structure to Haemoglobin therefore it has been shown to increase the oxygen carrying capabilities of the blood. Chlorophyll breaks down carbon dioxide and releases oxygen. Oxygenated blood can provide numerous health benefits including increased energy, improved brain function and extra defences against unhealthy toxins. Chlorophyll also acts as a powerful anti-oxidant that neutralises toxins in the body by purifying blood and cleansing the cells helping the body to reduce the effects of harmful toxins and free radicals. This can result in the reduced likelihood of various illnesses and ailments including cancer and heart disease.

Due to the high amino acid content in Wheatgrass, it is also a great tool for building protein and supporting the growth of new tissue

Wheatgrass is also very alkaline helping your body to balance its acidity levels."


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I did my 10 rounds of yoga sun salutation followed by 2 sets of 30 squats, 20 push-ups and 20 Abdominal Crunches but today has been another day when due to work commitments where meals where provided I have not been able to be as accurate with my diet as I would like. Add to that the fact that today is the wife's birthday so she gets to choice where we go eat tonight, so I have just made sure my food choices contain enough protein.


----------



## SEPTIKANGEL

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ok so today has not been a good day apart from the fact that i have had wind all day which i think is due to the grass I am away from home due to work. I managed to get in 2 sets of 30 squats, 20 pushups & 20 crunches but I blew the diet at an indian restaurant,


Hi there BB89, new to UKM myself too, like yourself, been 'browsing' awhile and just signed up to learn and be inspired.

53 myself but too shy/vain to post pic's so well done you!

Your post is inspirational, no doubt, but gotta say I LMAO at this one..... INDIAN restauarant?? I've just had a ferrererererrocher chocolate thingy with a cup of tea (no sugar) and am feeling real guilty, at least I was 'till I read this!! 

Stay on it serious like and am there right wiv ya!


----------



## nogger

Yes,the wheatgrass sounds good mate.......Yoga sounds great can't beat being flexible when there a few miles on the clock.

Where you taking the wife tonight to eat.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back in, she chose to eat Mexican

Anyway I can't sit here on the pc, she's hoping to get lucky tonight

:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I woke this morning to the damage the wind did to my garden fence last night.

As we have a dog I could not leave the repairs until I got home tonight so even though I had set the alarm early, by the time I had the fence panels repaired and back in place I was running out of time.

I did the 10 rounds of sun salutations as normal but I was so short on time. Rather than stop there, I decided to quickly bash out as many star jumps as I could in 3 minutes.

Who was I kidding?

I did go flat out and I didn't get anywhere near to 3 minutes :surrender:

I did however spend 5 minutes on my knees in a cold sweat gasping for air.

Dam, I knew how fat I am but I didn't know just how unfit I am


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays food

*Breakfast*

3 medium Egg

Wheatgrass powder

3 servings Fish Oil

1 servings Instant Coffee with Milk

1 teaspoons Sugar

Porridge

medium Bananas

*Meal 2*

2 servings Impact Whey

*Lunch*

420g Chicken Breast (Skin Not Eaten)

2 large drumstick Chicken Drumstick (Skin Not Eaten)

2 rolls

butter

*Meal 4 *

2 servings Impact Whey

*Meal 5*

1 cubics inch Camembert Cheese

0.5 serving Crackers

TOTAL Fat(g) 74.47 Carbs(g) 74.29 Prot(g) 289.33 KCals 2194

I drank 3 litres of water including the water used to make the protein shakes

I need to improve on my diet, I just need to figure out how to get a meal plan I can stick to.

I was reading Empire boys thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/156596-comparison-pics-8-months-just-fun.html

in it he writes about his diet and as I read his post I thought

No white sugar - I can do that

No white flour - I can do that

No alcohol, or 1 unit a day - I can do that

4 liters of water - I can do that

No condiments - What plain chicken? Steak without mustard?

OK I can handle giving up KFC & McD but this would turn food into a task rather than a pleasure.

Guess that's why he looks like a Greek god and I look like a weak sod


----------



## Tommy10

Good journal, you already have the foundation.....i like wheat grass too....great way to get your veggies in without having to eat them, best of luck.


----------



## Tommy10

ps are you a field sales manger ?


----------



## Tassotti

I agree with you mate about the sauces and spices.

In my opinion, you can allow yourself small amounts of these to make the meal interesting.

Saying that, I am a huge fat bastard so what do I know?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tommy10 said:


> ps are you a field sales manger ?


no mate, why do you ask?



Tassotti said:


> I agree with you mate about the sauces and spices.
> 
> In my opinion, you can allow yourself small amounts of these to make the meal interesting.
> 
> Saying that, I am a huge fat bastard so what do I know?


Unless someone corrects me I am simply planning to stick to the fat, Protein and carb intake allowance I worked out, I guess so long as you remember to include the values of your sauce then it's OK


----------



## Tommy10

BestBefore1989 said:


> no mate, why do you ask?
> 
> Unless someone corrects me I am simply planning to stick to the fat, Protein and carb intake allowance I worked out, I guess so long as you remember to include the values of your sauce then it's OK


Just the work commitments stuff , sounds like me when I was a regional


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

A bit of mustard with your steak isn't going to break the bank mate. As far as chicken goes, have you tries any of the dry seasoning shakes? They're really nice. Theres a nice jerk one, everyday caribbean spice, piri piri shake, etc. You'll find them all in the spices section of the supermarket.


----------



## Tommy10

chilli said:


> A bit of mustard with your steak isn't going to break the bank mate. As far as chicken goes, have you tries any of the dry seasoning shakes? They're really nice. Theres a nice jerk one, everyday caribbean spice, piri piri shake, etc. You'll find them all in the spices section of the supermarket.


I add salt , pepper and garlic or chilli powder to combat the boredom .. A smidgen of sauce won't blow the diet


----------



## Bamse

BestBefore1989 said:


> I woke this morning to the damage the wind did to my garden fence last night.


That can happen when you have Mexican food.


----------



## BestBefore1989

LOL Bamse and I thought it was the Wheatgrass powder

This morning I did 10 rounds of yoga sun salutation followed by 2 sets of 30 squats, 20 push-ups and 20 Abdominal Crunches

Todays food

Breakfast

5 medium Egg

Wheatgrass powder

3 servings Fish Oil

Meal 2

2 servings Impact Whey

Lunch

tin of Tomato soup

2 rolls

butter

Meal 4

2 servings Impact Whey

Meal 5

210 g Chicken Breast (Skin Not Eaten)

300g Rump Steak

2 fried eggs

Barbecue sauce

TOTAL Fat(g) 91.43 Carbs(g) 57.09 Prot(g) 254.49 KCals 2126

I drank 4 litres of water including the water used to make the protein shakes

All in all I am not unhappy with this week, I am planning to add Barley Grass to my diet over the weekend and I am planning to have Sundays as my weigh in day as well as my cheat day.


----------



## Tassotti

When are you beginning Starting Strength fella?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> When are you beginning Starting Strength fella?


I start Monday mate, cant wait 

As we have packed away all the Christmas decorations, the tree has gone and in its place in the living room now sits our Life fitness X31 cross-trainer.

I say ours as I purchased it second hand a couple of years ago for my wife who at the time said she wanted to get fitter but flatly refused to join me at the local gym. She must have used it at least 6 times since then!

So after my sun salutations this morning I jump on the trainer and in its settings I had the program I used each week day last year when I did my first ever cut, 40 mins of hills at level 13. OK I was wobbly when I got off but I did it :thumbup1: I forgot to put on the HR strap so I don't know how many Kcal I burned but it must have been 400-500.

I am way more sweaty having done 40 mins on the cross trainer than I was when I did the body weight exercises, but when I did star jumps I was just as knackered and more out of breath after only 2 mins and by the end of the week doing two sets of squats, push ups and Crunches each day I could feel burn in the working muscle, so what should I do as cardio in the mornings?

From what I read hear high intensity cardio reaps faster results but If I go for body exercise will working the muscle in the morning hinder my ability and recovery when I start my Starting Strength programme?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I think you'll like starting strength. I loved it. Rippetoe's great for nailing form for squats and deads


----------



## strongmanmatt

GShock said:


> Good luck ...... I think a journal is a great way to keep you motivated, glad to see another over 40 member on here there are allot of "im 18" type threads :laugh:


Or I'm 19 threads!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Yeah I might look at that after a few more months of 5x5 but currently I'm not stooling so best to stick with my 5x5 I guess!


----------



## BestBefore1989

chilli said:


> I think you'll like starting strength. I loved it. Rippetoe's great for nailing form for squats and deads


I must admit I am keen to get started, I have had to guess some of the starting weights as I have never done a standing overhead press before ( only done seated military press) and have not done Pendlay Rows before which I am doing in place of Powercleans


----------



## BestBefore1989

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah I might look at that after a few more months of 5x5 but currently I'm not stooling so best to stick with my 5x5 I guess!


Mate if you have found something that works for you, why change? good luck with it


----------



## Tassotti

I wouldn't do the bodyweight stuff on the same day as you're lifting.

Maybe a few star jumps as a warm up, but only just so your raise body temp a bit.

Once you get some weight on the bar, the heavy compounds will burn much more fat than any cardio anyway.

Have you got the SS dvd mate?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> I wouldn't do the bodyweight stuff on the same day as you're lifting.
> 
> Maybe a few star jumps as a warm up, but only just so your raise body temp a bit.
> 
> Once you get some weight on the bar, the heavy compounds will burn much more fat than any cardio anyway.
> 
> Have you got the SS dvd mate?


No mate, no dvd :sad:

I have downloaded a spread sheet and looked at the web site but your question prompted me to do a few You tube searches and Mark Rippetoe has a number of instruction videos posted


----------



## BodyBuilding101

BestBefore1989 said:


> I start Monday mate, cant wait
> 
> As we have packed away all the Christmas decorations, the tree has gone and in its place in the living room now sits our Life fitness X31 cross-trainer.
> 
> I say ours as I purchased it second hand a couple of years ago for my wife who at the time said she wanted to get fitter but flatly refused to join me at the local gym. She must have used it at least 6 times since then!
> 
> So after my sun salutations this morning I jump on the trainer and in its settings I had the program I used each week day last year when I did my first ever cut, 40 mins of hills at level 13. OK I was wobbly when I got off but I did it :thumbup1: I forgot to put on the HR strap so I don't know how many Kcal I burned but it must have been 400-500.
> 
> I am way more sweaty having done 40 mins on the cross trainer than I was when I did the body weight exercises, but when I did star jumps I was just as knackered and more out of breath after only 2 mins and by the end of the week doing two sets of squats, push ups and Crunches each day I could feel burn in the working muscle, so what should I do as cardio in the mornings?
> 
> From what I read hear high intensity cardio reaps faster results but If I go for body exercise will working the muscle in the morning hinder my ability and recovery when I start my Starting Strength programme?


How much did the cross trainer cost? I am thinking of investing in a cross trainer or a treadmill


----------



## BestBefore1989

BodyBuilding101 said:


> How much did the cross trainer cost? I am thinking of investing in a cross trainer or a treadmill


I paid about £600 so I really got a bargain


----------



## BodyBuilding101

BestBefore1989 said:


> I paid about £600 so I really got a bargain


£600! I was a online store selling it for £2500! :thumbdown:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was clearing out my cupboard when I came across a tub of Sida Cordifolia that I had purchased from Bulk Powders last year http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/product.php/270/9/sida_cordifolia_350mg_capsules?#ptop

To be honest I didn't notice any benefit from using them then, but I figure as I have them and they are still within their use by date I may as well use them so I have added them to my diet.

As I have been ok with a single serving of wheatgrass in the morning http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/organic_wheat_grass_powder

I have decided to add a serving of Barley Grass at night http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/organic_barley_grass_powder

I must say that it tastes WAY better than the Wheatgrass does

Todays food

*Breakfast *

5 medium Egg

Wheatgrass powder

3 servings Fish Oil

Sida Cordifolia Tablet

Coffee

Teaspoon sugar

*Meal 2 *

2 servings Impact Whey

*Lunch*

3 cubic inch Camembert Cheese

Serving Cracksrd

Sida Cordifolia Tablet

*Meal 4*

300g Rump Steak

2 fried eggs

Sweetcorn

Button Mushrooms

Sida Cordifolia Tablet

*Meal 5*

Barley Grass powder

2 servings Impact Whey

TOTAL Fat(g) 66.29 Carbs(g) 42.46 Prot(g) 200.58 KCals 1610

I drank 4 litres of water today


----------



## BestBefore1989

Good news first,

1. I weight myself this morning and I am 222lb that's a drop of 4lbs

2.	Its cheat day today

Now the not so good news

1.	Despite my continual shoulder and chest stretching I still can't grip the bar to squat correctly ( not too much of a problem as I made myself a safety squat bar to get around this while I improve my flexibility)

2. It has dawned on me as I have read and viewed the instructions for the overhead press that my lack of flexibility is going to cause me real problems. I am unable to finish the movement off. My arms will not go back far enough if that makes sense, at the top of the lift I am able to hold the bar above my chest rather than above my ears causing my back to hyper extend.

I am feeling very frustrated by my lack of flexibility and I don't want to make matters worse by damaging my back.

I am torn between returning to the seated military press in which I am able to push into the back rest of the bench thus sparing my back or and what I am leaning towards is to starting the press lighter than I was going to, perhaps around 40 kg and not advancing to heavy weights until I have built back my flexibility.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today I have eaten chocolate cake and other forbidden pleasures from the mountain of the left over from Christmas treats that still lives in the corner of the dining room so I can't post my intake as in truth I don't know what it was.

In all honesty I didn't go that mad as spent a fair bit of time trying to get ready for tomorrow and beginning Starting Strength.

As I'm skint I don't belong to a gym (mortgage and cat, dog, wife, two daughters, one live in boyfriend and one every other weekend boyfriend to feed) so I am training in my garage.

I have over a the years managed to get a few bargains on eBay and now have a cross trainer in the living room (officially the wife's) a treadmill in the upstairs bedroom (officially the eldest daughters) and in the garage rollers for my push bike, about 400kg in plates, two benches and a power cake (don't have a proper bar over 5 ft so I use iron rods in the power cage)

I had to dismantle the cage as it's not high enough to do a standing press in and it did not have any rests on the outside.



So that's it apart from my frustrating flexibility problems I'm good to go :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

If I was you I'd start even lower on the OHP. 20Kg will be fine. When you press it, don't press it back, lean back slightly, press straight up and get under it. Move your head and body forward.

On your off days, do as much flexibility work as you can.

Oh, and I reckon you've got sweets on the mind. You've written "power cake" :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today I started the day with 10 rounds of yoga sun salutation followed by 40 min on the X trainer level 13 hills at a speed around the 65 mark

I find fasted cardio hard, towards the end I took my hands off to try and get the sweat out of my eyes and almost fell off the thing. I was so shattered after I was even retching so I know I pushed it as hard as I could

Finally got my lardy **** in to the gym :bounce:

After 15 mins on the bike as warm up

Squat

warmup 2x5 30

warmup 1x5 35

warmup 1x3 50

warmup 1x2 70

working sets 3x5 90

Bench Press

warmup 2x5 35

warmup 1x5 40

warmup 1x3 55

warmup 1x2 75

working sets 1x5 90 ( by mistake )

working sets 2x5 85

Deadlift

warmup 2x5 60

warmup 1x3 90

warmup 1x2  125

working set 1x5 150

then 10 min stretching

I found the bench and the dead lift quite hard even with a 15% drop from my PB's in November.

Diet

So long as I don't go mad and change my last meal of the day, today I will have eaten

Breakfast

5 medium Egg

Wheatgrass powder

3 servings Fish Oil

Sida Cordifolia Tablet

Coffee

Teaspoon sugar

Meal 2

2 servings Impact Whey

Lunch

130g tuna

2 slices of bread

Coffee

Teaspoon sugar Sida Cordifolia Tablet

Meal 4

2 servings Impact Whey

Meal 5

500g 2% Milk

2 cubics of Camembert

1 Serving Crackers

PWO

1 servings Impact Whey

1 serving Maltodextrin

Meal 6

420g Chicken Breast (skin not eaten)

3 tbs Barbecue sauce

Cup Wholegrain Basmalti Rice

Sida Cordifolia Tablet

Barley grass powder

TOTAL Fat(g) 73.01 Carbs(g) 183.05 Prot(g) 283.37 KCals 2603

I drank 4 litres of water including the water used to make the protein shakes

I videoed my working sets to see my form - please forgive my first ever efforts with windows live movie maker


----------



## nogger

Great going mate....deadlifts looked very easy for you and the rest....numbers will be flying up in no time.


----------



## Tassotti

Agree with nogger..Looked easy..I like your safety squat bar


----------



## BestBefore1989

nogger said:


> Great going mate....deadlifts looked very easy for you and the rest....numbers will be flying up in no time.


Thanks mate. My main aim right now is to get rid of the fat, and I have plenty of it so I don't think I will make any great gains until I can see at least my top two abs and I am eating again


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Agree with nogger..Looked easy..I like your safety squat bar


Thanks mate, made it for £10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Only did 10 rounds of yoga sun salutations this morning as its my Birthday so I had to be available to open cards before getting ready for work. I will fit in 40 mins of cardio before we go out tonight to make up for it.


----------



## Tassotti

Happy Birthday Bud


----------



## nogger

x2 have a good day......how did you make your safety bar mate and is it sturdy.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Happy Birthday Bud





nogger said:


> x2 have a good day......how did you make your safety bar mate and is it sturdy.


Thanks guys 

nogger I have purchased two scaffolding clamps from ebay, and with a little pipe insulation and some tape - Job done


----------



## nogger

cheers mate will look into that.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did my 40 min on the X trainer level 13 hills before I went out last night so I am pleased with that.

Sadly my plan to stick to one beer went out the window and to cut the story short I recon I had 1100 Kcal more than I should have yesterday.

My recovery plan it to call that my cheat day for this week and keep my carbs lows on Sunday

I started today with 10 rounds of yoga sun salutation and I am looking forward to my first workout B tonight.


----------



## Tassotti

It's a pain when life gets in the way


----------



## BestBefore1989

OK so my first go at workout B

After 15 mins on the bike as warm up

Squat

warmup 2x5	30

warmup 1x5	35

warmup 1x3	55

warmup 1x2	70

working 3x5	92.5

Press

warmup	2x5	10

warmup	1x5	15

warmup	1x3	20

warmup	1x2	25

working 3x5	30

Pendlay Rows

warmup	2x5 35

warmup	1x5 40

warmup	1x3 50

warmup	1x2 60

working 5x3 75

then 10 min stretching

I took Tassotti's advice and kept the press at a frustratingly low weight.

I just hope its not too long before I can squat correctly and start trying to add some weight to the press


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterdays food was

Breakfast

5 medium Egg

Wheatgrass powder

3 servings Fish Oil

Sida Cordifolia Tablet

Coffee

Teaspoon sugar

Meal 2

2 servings Impact Whey

Lunch

130g tuna

2 slices of bread

Sida Cordifolia Tablet

Meal 4

2 servings Impact Whey

Meal 5

500g 2% Milk

2 cubics of Camembert

1 Serving Crackers

PWO

1 servings Impact Whey

1 serving Maltodextrin

Meal 6

210g Chicken Breast (skin not eaten)

3 tbs Barbecue sauce

2 servings British Petit Pois

piece Coffee Cake

Sida Cordifolia Tablet

Barley grass powder

TOTAL Fat(g) 45.44 Carbs(g) 143.29 Prot(g) 240.45 KCals 2008

I drank 4 litres of water including the water used to make the protein shakes

Today I started the day with my 10 rounds of yoga sun salutations.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did my 40 min on the X trainer level 13 hills then spent 20 to 30 min stretching .

I need an early night I feel totaly spent


----------



## BestBefore1989

I am pleased to have finished my first week of Starting Strength not too far off track, I did all my resistance workouts, I only missed/delayed 1 cardio workout but my food intake was not what I had planned.

I have been very tired and even fell asleep on the sofa tonight, so either I am working hard or I am truly getting old.

My diet yesterday was



I use calorie counter by Fatsecret its very helpful and easy to use on my HTC phone but I cant change the number of meals.

I can record Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner but meals 2,4 and 6 all have to be recorded under the heading Snacks

My workout today

After 15 mins on the bike as warm up


----------



## BestBefore1989

OK I started this by stating that my long term aim was to be big and strong and fighting fit .

In order to achieve my aims I need to first define them, so after seeking general consensus http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/162874-what-fit-strong.html

I have decided upon the following

1. You are fit if you can pass the Royal Marines Entrance Fitness Requirements

2. You are strong if you can lift the required weights to be classified of advanced strength using Mark Rippetoe's Strength Standards

1.Having looked online as best I can find it the Royal Marines Entrance Fitness Requirements include a Bleep test which I can't find details of so for now shall ignore, plus

Two 1.5 mile runs on a treadmill set at 2% incline

First 1.5 mile run within 12.5 minutes

30 second rest for water

Second 1.5 mile run within 10 minutes

2 minutes press-ups ( min of 60 )

2 minutes sit-ups ( min of 80 )

Pull-ups from full hang position (min of3)

Now this scares me, I hate running, I am rubbish at running

2.Mark Rippetoe's Basic Strength Standards adjusts for body weight. Even if I lose more weight than I believe likely over the course of the coming year and If, and it is a very big if -especially for my weaker bench and OHPress- I can get to the advanced standard I will be over the moon.

From where I am right now those goals look an imposable distance away, especially as I can't run for toffee and right now I am lifting below the Intermediate standard for 3 out of the 4 lifts, never mind the advanced standard.

But if I want to be able to think of myself as big and strong and fighting fit at 50 that's what I have to achieve in the coming 12 months.

Like the old saying goes "Aim for the stars and maybe you'll reach the sky"


----------



## Bamse

Once you become stronger and lighter the running will become easier. And the more you run the more you'll... well, maybe not like it but more readily accept it as part of your lifestyle.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Bamse said:


> Once you become stronger and lighter the running will become easier. And the more you run the more you'll... well, maybe not like it but more readily accept it as part of your lifestyle.


Thanks I hope your right :thumbup1:

Today was weigh in day and after last week's 4lb drop I was hoping to have lost another 4lb, expecting to have lost about 2lb so I am understandably a bit disappointed in the fact that this week I have only lost 0.5lb. :confused1:

Still on the bright side my scales give a body fat reading and according to that my body fat has dropped 0.2% this week.

LOL I will take any positives I can get


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did my 10 rounds of yoga sun salutation then I hit the treadmill with a whimper :sad:

I am rubbish at running.

I warmed up with 5 min walk then 5 min "running"- I am sure everyone else would call it a jog- at 9KPH then 5 min walking fast, another 5 at 9KPH, another 5 walking fast, I was going to go for a 3rd run but stopped at the 2.5 min mark and walked the rest of that 5 min slot.

I must be honest my head gave in not my body


----------



## BestBefore1989

yesterdays food was



and I drank 4 litres of water

Todays workout went well

I am still frustrated by my shoulder and the lack of weight I am lifting in the press

on the bright side I am feeling quite strong on the Pendlay Rows


----------



## Tassotti

Are you doing any mobility stuff for your shoulder?

On another note, your deadlift looks way in front of your other lifts.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Are you doing any mobility stuff for your shoulder?
> 
> On another note, your deadlift looks way in front of your other lifts.


yes mate I am working my shoulder and pec twice a day. Its getting better slowley but I still cant get anywhere near to squating correctly


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today I started the day with 10 rounds of yoga sun salutation followed by 25 min on treadmill swapping between running and walking, my glutes, hamstring and calves all ache as a result. followed by about 10 min of streaching

I have changed my supplements today as I have run out of Sida Cordifolia Tablets that I had left over from last year, so I today started on the Elite Nutrition Ultimate Weight Loss Stack I have left .

The Sida Cordifolia Tablets don't appear to do anything for me but the Ultimate Stack definitely have an effect.

I know this as they have an unfortunate side effect in the trouser department. 

The mighty meat shrinks and shrivels up so much I have to count the pubes to know what to aim with when you go for a P1ss. :crying:

Thankfully this effect does not last all day.

This evening I also did 60 min on the X trainer at level 8 followed by 10 min of streaching

I feel totally drained

Yesterdays food was



and I drank 3.5 ltrs of water


----------



## BestBefore1989

I woke up feeling stiff and tired so this morning I limited myself to 10 rounds of yoga sun salutation followed by 10 minutes of stretching.

Tonight's workout felt hard.

I don't know if it's my imagination but the safety bar I have made to allow me to squat while I am regaining my flexibility feels like it sits higher on my back , resulting in a more upright squat that I used to perform.

I am hoping that is part of the reason I am finding the squats hard, rather than just that I have lost strength through inactivity.

Anyway I was pleased to have squatted 3 sets of 100Kg tonight 

My workout was 15 min on the bike followed by



Finished off with about 5 min of stretching

Food



water 3.5 ltrs


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didn't get to do my cardio today for reasons I won't go into.

But given just how knackered my legs have been feeling, that's not such a bad thing.

Food



drank 4 ltrs of water


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have been feeling pretty knackered this week, over sleeping and sore but I am not yet ready to concede to my wife's opinion that I should remember I'm not 21 anymore so I'm pushing on.

Today's work out was



Strangely I felt strong on all lifts apart from my knees when squatting

Food



Not a good day for water intake as I only recorded 2.5 ltrs


----------



## Tassotti

Any reason you do push press rather than strict?


----------



## BestBefore1989

I am using a bit of software called Jefit to keep a record of my lifts and it is pre-loaded with common exercises and descriptions on how to do them, the push press was the closest I could find to the standing shoulder press so I selected it to record my results.

I am however performing the press as Mark Rippetoe instructs and not using my legs to drive the press. :innocent:

I was being lazy and copy pasting my results from Jefit.

Well spotted, I shall go back to typing them out to avoid confusion


----------



## Tassotti

Don't worry about that. As long as everyone knows your not cheating :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

It's been an odd day today.

Yes it was meant to be a rest day and I guess I really needed the rest.

I got up at 7am and did some chores but by 11am I was feeling tired so I thought I would put my head down for a bit,

LOL I slept for 4 hours! :sleeping:

That's some nap, I guess I needed it.

Still on the plus side while I'm sleeping I can't be eating 

Food



Only drank 3 ltrs of water


----------



## Tassotti

Plus your muscles will be growing


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today is weigh-in day and after last week's 0.5lb drop I was hoping and expecting to have lost 2 or 3lb.

According to my scales I have only lost 1.3lb, gutted! :cursing:

On the bright side the scales say my body fat has dropped 0.4%

And I am building back up to my past PBs whilst still dropping weight, so perhaps I am being unfair by feeling disappointed, but that's how I feel.

I am going to need a good week this week or there will be no difference between my starting picture and my month 1 picture.


----------



## Tassotti

The scales are lying mofos. I bet there is a huge difference in the pics. Weight is a strange concept..... :turned:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

i'd use your bf calipers as a more reliable measure. your weight can fluctuate so easily.


----------



## Yorkie Dave

Subbed

Good luck pal. I turned 50 last year and decided to get in shape as well. Stick at it and we'll show these young uns what we can do


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Yorkie Dave said:


> Subbed
> 
> Good luck pal. I turned 50 last year and decided to get in shape as well. Stick at it and we'll show these young uns what we can do


too right. I'm 49 this year. we'll have enough for a five a side team soon!


----------



## BestBefore1989

chilli said:


> too right. I'm 49 this year. we'll have enough for a five a side team soon!


I'll go in goal (that way I shant have to make a fool of myself, gasping for breath after only 5 min) :sneaky2:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today got off to a good start, did my sun salutation followed by 30 min on the X Trainer

And this evening was workout routine A

After 15 min warm up on the bike

Squat

warmup 2x5 35

warmup 1x5 40

warmup 1x3 60

warmup 1x2 80

working sets 3x5 105

Bench Press

warmup 2x5 40

warmup 1x5 45

warmup 1x3 60

warmup 1x2 80

working sets 3x5 92.5 ( Found the last set a struggle)

Deadlift

warmup 2x5 65

warmup 1x3 95

warmup 1x2 140

working set 1x5 165

LOL truly feeling knackered now so off to get some Chicken down me.

Food was



But I only drank 3.5 ltrs of water


----------



## BestBefore1989

When I woke up this morning I could feel the effects of the effort I put into yesterday's workout in my lower back and my knees.

In fact I did not do my sun salutations as my knees, just below the knee cap ached and felt very uncomfortable.

After 30 mins on the X Trainer they had warmed up and felt a bit better but where still uncomfortable when doing kneeling stretches such as the reverse lunge.

As one of the goals I have set myself is to be able to run 3 miles / 5K in 23 min, I need first to be able to run 5k and then work on my speed.

As I may have mentioned I hate running.

I am no good at running so as a consequence I simply don't run so I have searched the internet and came up with this plan http://www2.canada.com/vancouversun/sunrun/pdf/learntorun10k program.pdf which if I can follow it, says I will be able to run 5k by the end of March.

That appeals to me as I will then be able to do a Qtr1 assessment of how I am progressing towards my goal.

So tonight my cardio was

Warm-up: Walk slow & easy 5 minutes

Run 2 minutes. Walk 2 minutes. 7 times.

Cool-down: Walk slow & easy 5 minutes

Followed by 5 min of stretchig

Food was



Water 3.5ltr


----------



## Tassotti

Ooh, I like that. I'm gonna steal that and try and do the same if my treadmill ever turns up.


----------



## BestBefore1989

My knees still ache so I again skipped my salutations this morning. I did do 30 mins on the X Trainer followed by stretching.

Tonight's workout was

Squat

warmup	2x5	35

warmup	1x5	40

warmup	1x3	60

warmup	1x2	85

working sets	3x5	107.5

Press

warmup	2x5	15

warmup	1x5	20

warmup	1x3	25

warmup	1x2	30

working sets	3x5	37.5

Pendlay Rows

warmup	2x5	40

warmup	1x5	45

warmup	1x3	55

warmup	1x2	70

working sets	5x3	82.5

followed by 5 min stretching


----------



## Tassotti

Squatting every workout really takes its toll on the old man knees. Maybe do a heavy, medium and light workout.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Squatting every workout really takes its toll on the old man knees. Maybe do a heavy, medium and light workout.


I may well consider that but it's not the weight, they seem to hurt more when there is less weight on the bar :confused1:


----------



## Tassotti

Try altering feet angles . Sometimes the smallest change can make a huge difference


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had to go away on work again so I didn't get to work out Thursday morning but I did take my trainers with me. The plan was to continue following the LearnToRun10K Program but the hotel wanted a dam fortune to access their wifi so from memory I did

Warm-up: Walk 5 minutes

Run 2 minute. Walk 2 minutes. 6 times.

Cool-down: Walk 5 minutes

So not too far off what I should have done

I was good with my choice of food but very bad with my portion size, I don't know quite how I allowed myself to get so carried away but at a guess I ate 2 to 3 times my Kcals for the day

This morning I again did not exercise, but as soon as I got home tonight I hit the gym

After 15 min warm up on the bike

Squat

warmup	2x5	25 (loaded the wrong plates)

warmup	1x5	40

warmup	1x3	65

warmup	1x2	85

working sets	3x5	110

Bench Press

warmup	2x5	40

warmup	1x5	45

warmup	1x3	65

warmup	1x2	85

working sets	1x5	95

1x4	95 (first failure this year) 

1x5	90 (dropped weight to get a set of 5 lifts out)

Deadlift

warmup	2x5	55

warmup	1x3	80

working set	1x5	140 (dropped weight as I simply didn't have it in me) :surrender:

I am not impressed; It has got me thinking that this is early to be failing and perhaps I should have entered my last year's lifts rather than my PBs from the year before.

I shall hope that this is just down to tiredness and for both Bench and Dead lifts I will go back 1 workout and try to build from there.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Try altering feet angles . Sometimes the smallest change can make a huge difference


Good advice, I may try straps aswell


----------



## BestBefore1989

End of month 1

Stats

Weight is 220 pounds (a drop if 6 lbs)

Body fat 29.9% according to my bathroom scales (a drop of 1.1%)

Chest 45 inch (same)

Waist 39.5 inch (a drop of 1.5 inch)

When viewed over the month the results don't look so bad, but when you take a closer look - the bulk of the weight loss was in week 1 and since then there has been very little drop in weight.

Mirror



As you can see I have lost ............Tinsel :sad:

I want to shed my fat as fast as possible but at the same time I don't want to go so fast that I lose muscle as well, I did that to myself at the beginning of last year and don't want to repeat past mistakes

Last month

My Diet plan was, on a lifting day 3000Kcal and on a non lifting day 2500 Kcal a day.

The reality was,



I can see that I kept my Protein high which is good but allowed my fat intake to be higher than planned and my average intake was 2327 Kcal.

I have also been recording my water intake and my average daily intake was 3ltrs

*My aim for February is *

to keep my protein intake high

Drink 4ltrs of water a day

Drop my Kcal to an average of 2200 a day, rotating Carbs to achieve 2500 kcal a day on each of the 3 lifting days and 2000 Kcal on the remaining 4 days.

Hopefully this will force weight loss while ensuring I don't throw the baby out with the water.

Supplements

Protein powder (currently Whey Protein Concentrate 80% from Iron Science)

Wheatgrass powder (MyProtein)

Barley Grass powder (MyProtein)

Fish oils (Costco)

Ultimate Weight Loss Stack (Elite Nutrition)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterdays food was



and I drank 4 ltrs of water

When I woke up this morning I did do 30 mins on the X Trainer followed by stretching.

Tonight's workout was

Squat

warmup	2x5	40

warmup	1x5	45

warmup	1x3	65

warmup	1x2	90

working sets	3x5	112.5

Press

warmup	2x5	15

warmup	1x5	20

warmup	1x3	25

warmup	1x2	30

working sets	3x5	40

Pendlay Rows

warmup	2x5	40

warmup	1x5	45

warmup	1x3	55

warmup	1x2	70

working sets	5x3	85

followed by 5 min streaching

Food



Drank 4.5 ltrs of water


----------



## Tassotti

Your numbers are almost exactly the same as mine for 3x5 :thumbup1:

How's your shoulder flexibility now ?


----------



## eezy1

im no expert but i see potential here mate. stick to ur goals


----------



## BestBefore1989

My shoulder has responded well, I am still not quite there, so for example it feels a little uncomfortable when I raise my arm up to my ear , but I can raise my arm up to my ear so thats good.

My Pecs are lagging and I still can't assume the correct position to squat but I am hoping that with persistence and a shopping trip I have planned this weekend, things will improve


----------



## BestBefore1989

eezy1 said:


> im no expert but i see potential here mate. stick to ur goals


Thanks mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today is week 3 day 1 of my learn how to run programme.

My cardio was supposed to be

Warm-up: Walk slow & easy 5 minutes

Run 3 minutes. Walk 2 minutes. 7 times.

Cool-down: Walk slow & easy 5 minutes

However I did not manage it.

I was on the 4th set walk when heart palpitations kicked in. Now I used to get them when I was younger but I have not had any for years, anyway I stopped and controlled my heart rate and then resumed but by the 6th set I had stitch and was not feeling good at all so I stopped short of finishing the routine.

I hate running

I am going to go back to the 2 minute runs again for the rest of the week and try for 3 again next week.

Food



I drank 4 ltrs of water


----------



## Tassotti

Doesn't sound good mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did do 30 mins on the X Trainer followed by stretching this morning

Tonight's workout was

Squat

warmup	2x5	40

warmup	1x5	45

warmup	1x3	65

warmup	1x2	90

working sets	3x5	115

Bench Press

warmup	2x5	40

warmup	1x5	45

warmup	1x3	65

warmup	1x2	85

working sets	3x5	95

Deadlift

warmup	2x5	65

warmup	1x3	95

warmup	1x2	140

working set	1x5	165

followed by 5 min streaching

I was pleased with the workout, especially the bench pressing as I failed at that weight last week

The bad news was that one of the bolts on the scaffolding brackets I purchased to make my safety bar for squatting gave way, thankfully just as I was racking the bar from the last set.

I have been making steady progress with my squats but as I still can't resume the correct position without pain in my forearm, I am going to have to come up with another solution.

Food



I drank 4 ltrs of water


----------



## Tassotti

Whoa !! That could have been dodgy


----------



## BestBefore1989

I don't think it would have been so bad as I have a power cage so the safety bars would have prevented anything too bad but yea it was not clever.

I might have to try your towel trick


----------



## Tassotti

toewl even more dodgy. I only used 40K and that was iffy

Maybe thick rope


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didn't manage to finish my last run workout so today I went back a week in the plan and did:

Warm-up: Walk slow & easy 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 2 minutes. Do this 7 times.

Cool-down: Walk slow & easy 5 minutes

I was pleased and I don't want to tempt fate but I found it quite easy tonight :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Not a good day I did do 30 mins on the X Trainer and stretching this morning, but I missed my workout this evening.

The afternoon was spent in the hospital to be told my wife's recent eye operation had not worked and they want to re-do it. I get a call that my best mate had a heart attack then I learn my mum's Cancer has come back with a vengeance.


----------



## BestBefore1989

my cardio today was

Warm-up: Walk slow & easy 5 minutes

Run 2 minutes. Walk 2 minutes. 7 times.

Cool-down: Walk slow & easy 5 minutes

Followed by stretching.

On a more exciting note, I have just maxed out the Credit card and placed an order for peptides.

I must admit to being excited about trying them.

I still have to get the water and the needles.

What is the best way to take them, subcutaneous injection or Intramuscular injection?

I understand you can use both, I don't like the sound of either but am leaning towards subcutaneous injection


----------



## Tassotti

With SubQ you can use tiny needles. Just inject into belly 2 inches either side of belly button.

I use these

These are more accurate for smaller quantities. 100mcg


----------



## Superhorse

I got into leg fat rather than stomach as peptides seem to cause welts which aren't ideal around your abs.


----------



## Tassotti

I get bruises, no welts. Oh and my abs are well insulated


----------



## BestBefore1989

Superhorse said:


> I got into leg fat rather than stomach as peptides seem to cause welts which aren't ideal around your abs.


I dont have much fat on my legs, where as my stomach has PLENTY


----------



## BestBefore1989

Well its weigh-in day again and after recent events I was not hoping for too much

I am very pleased to say that I am 218.2lb with a body fat reading of 29.7%

I have dropped almost 2lb and my body fat percentage has gone down. :bounce:

An unexpected result of my mate having a heart attack is that now, rather than telling me I should be doing yoga to improve flexibility instead of lifting weights, my wife's changed to do more cardio instead of lifting.

Strangely I thought she would be dead against the peps I have ordered especially when I told her how one takes them but she was fine, almost supportive.

Mind you I haven't told her what they cost yet.

h34r:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not a good day I did do 30 mins on the X Trainer and stretching this morning, but I missed my workout this evening.
> 
> The afternoon was spent in the hospital to be told my wife's recent eye operation had not worked and they want to re-do it. I get a call that my best mate had a heart attack then I learn my mum's Cancer has come back with a vengeance.


And still you keep at it,top man,our time off life is full of mines is it not? I do not think your body fat is as high as you think! Go go go! I was doing well and at 48 had lost 8 lbs in 10 weeks of being back training and a lot off mass came back too,then i broke my feckin leg 3 weeks ago ,gonna do a bit next week though. Joined here recently,its a good one generaly is'nt it?


----------



## BestBefore1989

BIGLBS385 said:


> And still you keep at it,top man,our time off life is full of mines is it not? I do not think your body fat is as high as you think! Go go go! I was doing well and at 48 had lost 8 lbs in 10 weeks of being back training and a lot off mass came back too,then i broke my feckin leg 3 weeks ago ,gonna do a bit next week though. Joined here recently,its a good one generaly is'nt it?


Thanks mate.

Sorry to hear about the leg.

Yes I like it here, you will find plenty of help and support.


----------



## BestBefore1989

30 mins on the X Trainer followed by stretching this morning and Tonight's workout was

Squat

warmup	2x5	40

warmup	1x5	45

warmup	1x3	70

warmup	1x2	90

working sets	3x5	117.5

Bench Press

warmup	2x5	40

warmup	1x5	45

warmup	1x3	65

warmup	1x2	85

working sets	3x5	97.5

Deadlift

warmup	2x5	65

warmup	1x3	100

warmup	1x2	140

working set	1x1	170

I was pleased with the squats, I used cargo straps as make-shift handles and they worked OK.

Bench was tough, had the whole wobbly arm, hardly moving upwards thing happening on the last rep but I got it.

Dead's where a disappointment. I only lifted the 170kg once and knew I had had enough. I get this odd feeling that the world has gone quiet when I am near my limit on dead lifts so I stopped.

I am playing with the idea of either not doing squats on dead lift day and doing the dead lifts first rather than last so I have the energy for them, or of dropping weight for the dead lifts.


----------



## Tassotti

BestBefore1989 said:


> I am playing with the idea of either not doing squats on dead lift day and doing the dead lifts first rather than last so I have the energy for them, or of dropping weight for the dead lifts.


The bit in red is a terrible idea. WTF are you thinking ?

Do the deadlifts first. Either drop squats or do some light speed squats. Just throw 60-70Kg on the bar and do 15-20 really fast until you are about to throw up.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> The bit in red is a terrible idea. WTF are you thinking ?
> 
> Do the deadlifts first. Either drop squats or do some light speed squats. Just throw 60-70Kg on the bar and do 15-20 really fast until you are about to throw up.


LOL so you dont approve of Deloading?

I will give it another go and re-consider


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cardio today, 30 min on the XTrainer followed by streaching.

I have noticed I have missed posting my food so here is the totals for the month to date.


----------



## AK-26

your making some great progress matey, keep it up. and the bi/tris and delts look pretty good in the pics


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I did 30 mins on the X Trainer followed by stretching.

Tonight's workout was

Squat

warmup	2x5	40

warmup	1x5	45

warmup	1x3	70

warmup	1x2	95

working sets	3x5	120

Press

warmup	2x5	15

warmup	1x5	20

warmup	1x3	25

warmup	1x2	35

working sets	3x5	42.5

Pendlay Rows

warmup	2x5	40

warmup	1x5	45

warmup	1x3	60

warmup	1x2	70

working sets	3x5	87.5

followed by 5 min streaching

I decided to change my working sets of Pendlay Rows from 5X3 to 3X5 and I felt it in my back :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

my cardio today was

Warm-up: Walk slow & easy 5 minutes

Run 2.5 minutes. Walk 2 minutes. 7 times.

Cool-down: Walk slow & easy 5 minutes

Followed by 5 min of stretching.

It was supposed to be 7 sets of 3 minute runs but as I failed at my last attempt I decided to half the increase suggested. I was totally knackered on the last set so I am glad I did. I hate running


----------



## Tassotti

LOL


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did my normal 30 mins on the X Trainer followed by stretching this morning

I decided to alter my lifts and drop squats on dead lift days and I am very pleased with tonights lifts

After 15 mins on the bike as warm up

Bench Press

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	50

warmup	1x3	70

warmup	1x2	90

working sets	2x5	100 

Deadlift

warmup	2x5	60

warmup	1x3	100

warmup	1x2	140

working set	1x5	170 :thumb:

It's been a while since I was benching triple numbers for reps

And this was my 3rd attempt at a set of 5 dead lifts at 170kg.

I'm not sure which I am happier about.


----------



## Tassotti

Awesome lifting mate..Getting strong


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Awesome lifting mate..Getting strong


Thanks mate. Long way to go to hit my goals but I am pleased with tonights lifts


----------



## Tassotti

What are those goals?


----------



## BestBefore1989

My aim is to be fit and strong

Fit defined as

Two 1.5 mile runs on a treadmill set at 2% incline

First 1.5 mile run within 12.5 minutes

30 second rest for water

Second 1.5 mile run within 10 minutes

2 minutes press-ups ( min of 60 )

2 minutes sit-ups ( min of 80 )

Pull-ups from full hang position (min of3)

Strong defined as

Mark Rippetoe's Basic Strength Standards Advanced level

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/162874-what-fit-strong.html

LOL nothing like aiming high :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

BestBefore1989 said:


> My aim is to be fit and strong
> 
> Fit defined as
> 
> Two 1.5 mile runs on a treadmill set at 2% incline
> 
> First 1.5 mile run within 12.5 minutes
> 
> 30 second rest for water
> 
> Second 1.5 mile run within 10 minutes
> 
> 2 minutes press-ups ( min of 60 )
> 
> 2 minutes sit-ups ( min of 80 )
> 
> Pull-ups from full hang position (min of3)
> 
> Strong defined as
> 
> *Mark Rippetoe's Basic Strength Standards Advanced level*
> 
> LOL nothing like aiming high :thumbup1:


Whats that in weights ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

it varys the more you weigh the greater the weight to be lifted

http://www.crossfit.com/cf-journal/WLSTANDARDS.pdf


----------



## Tassotti

FFS, tell me your target weights


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> FFS, tell me your target weights


LOL

OK I am guessing once I have stripped the fat of my ass I will be about 185lb

so my one rep max will need to be

Squat 170 kg

Bench 125 kg

Dead 200 kg

Press 75 kg

Having said all that, if I can add more muscle to my frame and therefore be heavier I will be over the moon to have to lift more to achieve my goal


----------



## BestBefore1989

I took my last Elite Nutrition Ultimate Weight Loss Stack tablet this morning.

Cardio was the how to run 10K programme

The programme for today was

Warm-up: Walk slow & easy 5 minutes

Run 3 minutes. Walk 2 minutes. Do this 6 times.

Cool-down: Walk slow & easy 5 minutes

However as I struggle with running I have slowed down the progress slightly and instead of 6 sets of 3 minute runs I did 6 sets of 2.5 minute runs

On a far more exciting note, the Peptides I ordered have arrived today 

Hoping to turn back time :bounce:


----------



## Tassotti

Maybe the 10K is a bit too ambitious

How about From couch to 5K


----------



## Tassotti

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hoping to turn back time :bounce:


Jesus bud! They aint miracle workers :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Maybe the 10K is a bit too ambitious
> 
> How about From couch to 5K


I'm making progress mate

TBH I think I scared myself a bit with the heart palpitations the other day so decided not to push the running too hard for a bit


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Jesus bud! They aint miracle workers :lol:


 :crying:

When they arrived I have been given a free bottle of True Pheromones.

Now I'm lucky enough to have been married to a Goddess for over 22 years so I don't need it.

I was thinking of setting up a competition and giving it away for a laught, sort of prove you need it most.

but I think I remember in one of your posts you mentioned looking to pull some bird, I highly doubt any spray can help ugly buggers like us but you have offered the most help and support to me since I started posting here so if you want it, it's yours.


----------



## Tassotti

BestBefore1989 said:


> :crying:
> 
> When they arrived I have been given a free bottle of True Pheromones.
> 
> Now I'm lucky enough to have been married to a Goddess for over 22 years so I don't need it.
> 
> I was thinking of setting up a competition and giving it away for a laught, sort of prove you need it most.
> 
> but I think I remember in one of your posts you mentioned looking to pull some bird, I highly doubt any spray can help ugly buggers like us but you have offered the most help and support to me since I started posting here so if you want it, it's yours.


Mate, that is very kind of you.

I need all the help I can get at the moment. I think my virginity is growing back.

I shall pm you my address

Nice one bud !

Which one is it? True Jerk ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

weigh-in day and I was hoping to have lost another 2lb.

According to my scales I have only lost 0.2lb, GUTTED

My body fat has dropped 0.2%

So really next to no change at all

I feel a bit disappointed in this but all my lifts are going up in weight so that's good and I do appear to have a bad week whenever I have had a good week the week before.

Kcal this month so far


----------



## BestBefore1989

Monday morning I did do 30 mins on the X Trainer followed by stretching, but I was not feeling well by the afternoon and did not train that evening, I went to bed early instead.

I had a breakfast meeting to attend this morning so I missed my cardio and as I am taking my wife out this evening I did the routine I should have done yesterday but I cut it short rather than be late. Of course I am now ready and waiting on her so I could have fitted the Pendlay Rows in after all, Oh well

Tonight's workout was

Squat

warmup	2x5	40

warmup	1x5	45

warmup	1x3	70

warmup	1x2	90

working sets	3x5	122.5

Press

warmup	2x5	20

warmup	1x5	25

warmup	1x3	30

warmup	1x2	35

working sets	3x5	40


----------



## BestBefore1989

cardio today was

Warm-up: Walk slow & easy 5 minutes

Run 2.45 minutes. Walk 2 minutes. 6 times.

Cool-down: Walk slow & easy 5 minutes

Followed by stretching.

I found this hard going


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did my normal 30 mins on the X Trainer this morning but due to working stupidly long hours today I didn't do anything else.

On the positive side the needles I ordered to administer the peptides arrived today, now I'm only waiting on the Bacteriostatic Water.


----------



## raptordog

> On the positive side the needles I ordered to administer the peptides arrived today, now I'm only waiting on the Bacteriostatic Water


Not be long before its time to rock & roll.........


----------



## BestBefore1989

Did my half an hour on the cross trainer this morning followed by the usual stretching.

I have not been feeling too good this week and up until today I have only done 1 weight session and I only did 75% of that so despite feeling knackered I was determined to lift today

Bench Press

warmup	2x5	46

warmup	1x5	50

warmup	1x3	70

warmup	1x2	90

working sets	1x2	102.5 ( FAIL )

working sets	3x5	95 (Gutted to be back in double digits)

Pendlay Rows

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	55

warmup	1x3	60

warmup	1x2	70

working sets	5x3	90


----------



## BestBefore1989

I don't normally do cardio on Saturdays but as I had missed a weight session midweek and I was keen to have lost more weight than the 0.2 lbs I lost last week I put in 45 min on the Xtrainer

Diet so far this month



According to my scales this morning I have lost nothing, zip, narda !

And the scales say my body fat has increased 0.2% which can only mean I have lost muscle. :cursing:

WTF I am 218lbs / over 15 stone, I am only eating just over 2000Kcal a day, I put in between 2.5 and 3.5 hours cardio a week on top of the 3 weight sessions. What am I doing wrong? :confused1:

I am going to cling to the fact that weight loss is not linear and leave things as they are for now, however if I don't see a weight drop next week I am going to have to change something..


----------



## Tassotti

The scales are sh1t. There is no way they can calculate bodyfat from the soles of your feet. It's all a con

You have probably gained a bit of muscle and dropped a bit more fat.

The weight stays the same

Have you done updated pics at all?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yes mate I am taking photos monthly

Page 1 - Jan and page 8 - Feb

and I will take more the week after next.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did do 30 mins on the X Trainer followed by stretching this morning.

Tonights workout was

15 min on the bike followed by

Bench Press

warmup	3x5	45

warmup	1x3	65

warmup	1x2	85

working sets	3x5	97.5 (felt hard going)

Deadlift

warmup	2x5	70

warmup	1x3	105

warmup	1x2	145

working set	1x5	175 (matches my PB :thumbup1: )

Followed by streaching


----------



## Tassotti

Have you given up squatting ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Only on dead lift day


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterday was cardio day, I only did 30 min on the cross trainer

This morning I did 30 min on the cross trainer again followed by stretching.

Tonight's workout was

Squat

warmup	2x5	46

warmup	1x5	50

warmup	1x3	75

warmup	1x2	100

working sets	3x5	125 - *PB* :thumb:

Press

warmup	2x5	20

warmup	1x5	25

warmup	1x3	30

warmup	1x2	40

working sets	3x5	47.5

Pendlay Rows

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	55

warmup	1x3	60

warmup	1x2	75

working sets	5x3	92.5 - *PB* :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti

Are you still squatting using your makeshift safety bar?

Didn't you wreck it a while back ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have attached cargo strapsto the bar in replacment of the handles and so far its working ok apart from the straps do dig into my hands a bit on the heaver weights


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Well done on the pb's!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Did my half hour cross trainer this morning.

Had a long day in the hospital with my wife which ended with my being bad and having 4 pieces of KFC, and two corn on the cobs. :nono:

On the plus side when I got home my bacterioststic water has arrived at last so I now have everything I need for the Peps. 

I'm too tired now so I will sit down and make sure I understand how to correctly mix and administer them tomorrow or on the weekend


----------



## raptordog

Hi mate..........hope your young lady there is ok and things went well at the hospital.... 

Sounds like your going to have a exciting weekend mixing peds, remember my first time

with hgh, bac water and working out amounts to add to the vials etc.

All good stuff though....we like kids in a sweet shop lol.

so here,s you over the weekend lol....... :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

raptordog said:


> Hi mate..........hope your young lady there is ok and things went well at the hospital....
> 
> Sounds like your going to have a exciting weekend mixing peds, remember my first time
> 
> with hgh, bac water and working out amounts to add to the vials etc.
> 
> All good stuff though....we like kids in a sweet shop lol.
> 
> so here,s you over the weekend lol....... :thumbup1:


My Wife is OK thanks for asking

LOL looks like Peps give you wavey hair ! - cant wait


----------



## BestBefore1989

Overslept this morning so no cardio

Tonight's workout was

Bench press and dead lift and I have purchased some straps to assist with the dead lifts

Bench Press

warmup	2x5	48

warmup	1x5	50

warmup	1x3	70

warmup	1x2	90

working sets	3x5	100

Deadlift

warmup	2x5	70

warmup	1x3	105

warmup	1x2	150

working set	first attempt failed

working set	1x2	180

I had rolled the straps the wrong way on the first attempt and dropped the bar 

annoyed with myself as my head not my body caused me to fail at the second attempt :cursing:

One odd thing, after dead lifting the back of my hands itch and looks like I have some kind of rash, I have never had this before, any ideas?



Can it be broken blood vessels from the pressure of having used straps?


----------



## BestBefore1989

I still have the rash on the back of my hands but it is fading...odd!

This morning my cardio was

On the treadmill at incline level 2

Warm-up: Walk slow & easy 5 minutes

Run 1 minutes. Walk 1 minutes. 7 times.

Cool-down: Walk slow & easy 5 minutes

Followed by 5 min of stretching.

For some reason my calfs and hams where burning today

OK PEPS 

Can someone please either confirm my math or correct me

GHRP-2

5mg per vial

5mg = 5000MCG

So at 100 mcg per dose, 50 doses

CJC1295

2MG per vial

2MG = 2000MCG

So at 100 mcg per dose 20 doses

Now the needles I have are BD MicroFine 0.3ml Insulin Syringes U100 Demi which I am advised are more accurate for smaller quantities such as 100mcg

So as my syringes are 0.3ml marked 30 units, I need to draw to the 25 units mark 8 times to add 2 ml to the vial?

(Am I better off going to the chemist and getting 1ml syringes to use for reconstruction?)

GHRP-2 with 2 ml (100 units) divided by 50 doses = 4 units per dose

CJC129 with 2 ml (100 units) divided by 20 doses = 10 units per dose


----------



## Tassotti

BestBefore1989 said:


> OK PEPS
> 
> Can someone please either confirm my math or correct me
> 
> GHRP-2
> 
> 5mg per vial
> 
> 5mg = 5000MCG
> 
> So at 100 mcg per dose, 50 doses Correct
> 
> CJC1295
> 
> 2MG per vial
> 
> 2MG = 2000MCG
> 
> So at 100 mcg per dose 20 doses Correct
> 
> Now the needles I have are BD MicroFine 0.3ml Insulin Syringes U100 Demi which I am advised are more accurate for smaller quantities such as 100mcg
> 
> So as my syringes are 0.3ml marked 30 units, I need to draw to the 25 units mark 8 times to add 2 ml to the vial?
> 
> (Am I better off going to the chemist and getting 1ml syringes to use for reconstruction?) Yes, I got 2.5ml syringes for reconstitution
> 
> GHRP-2 with 2 ml (100 units) divided by 50 doses = 4 units per dose I use 2.5ml and then it's 5 IUs, or 5 tick marks on syringe
> 
> CJC129 with 2 ml (100 units) divided by 20 doses = 10 units per dose Correct


I usually draw up the GHRP-2 to mark 5, then draw the CJC to mark 10, so 15 overall, then stick it in me.

Double check every thing here

http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks Tass, that way I only use 3 needles a day rather than 6.

How you feeling? any news on when you will have the keyhole surgery?


----------



## Tassotti

No news yet.

I've been a bit down about it all really. The gym is where I smash my demons so been a bit pis5ed off. I'm all right now though thanks for asking

I might get a safety squat bar and do Smolov.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Smolov looks brutal, LOL I think youll love it


----------



## BestBefore1989

Food



Today is weigh-in day and so at 9am my scales gave me a reading of 221lb with a body fat level of 29.8%

- almost exactly where I was 8 weeks ago :confused1:

I calculate my maintenance requirement at 3000kcal.

Last month I consumed on average 2300Kcal a day and was hardly losing weight, this month I am only consuming on average 2000Kcal

What I want is to lose fat not weight so even though I am using scales as a measure, I am not going to let myself get too fed up by the measurements.

My lifts are all still improving so I am going to cling to the thought that I am adding muscle.

The only thing that stands out to me is that according to Burn the Fat Feed the Muscle I should be aiming for Carbs 40% Protein 30% Fat 30% so my Fat intake is a little high and my Carbs a little low

I have to be away from home for a couple of days this week so I am planning to start my Peps next week.

I may start with a few weeks taking only one dose at night to get used to it and to see what effect that has on me before I up the dosage to 3 times a day

(I know I'm a big girls blouse)

When I purchased straps to help my dead lift, I also got some knee wraps, so I am looking forward to trying them when I squat tomorrow


----------



## Tassotti

Are you measuring with a tape? How are your clothes fitting?

I'd say carbs are high. Try P 40, C 30, F 30

or even better carb cycle. Just eat carbs around your workout. Is your job physical or sedentary ?

Re the peps. They are supposed to give you a better nights sleep, but didnt for me. Actually made my sleep worse.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I took photos and chest and waist measurements at the start of the year, at the end of Jan and I will be doing so again next weekend for the end of Feb.

I sit on my bum all day at work and due to the time I get home I often don't start my workout until 8pm so I eat 9.30 / 10pm. I try to get my carbs in as early in the day as possible


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did my normal 30 mins on the X Trainer followed by stretching this morning

Tonight's workout was

Squat

warmup	2x5	48

warmup	1x5	50

warmup	1x3	75

warmup	1x2	100

working sets	3x5	130 *- New PB *

Press

warmup	2x5	20

warmup	1x5	25

warmup	1x3	35

warmup	1x2	40

working sets	3x5	50

Pendlay Rows

warmup	2x5	50

warmup	1x3	65

warmup	1x2	80

working sets	5x3	95 *- New PB*

followed by stretching

The knee wraps felt very odd, squatting without weight while wearing them is very uncomfortable as they feel like they bunch up behind the knee.

I don't know it was due to the knee wraps or the extended rest between sets (I loosened them after each set so it took me a while to get them on again) or a combination of both but I felt good and added an extra 5kg to my PB for a set of 5:bounce:


----------



## Tassotti

Nice work on the PBs mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have to be away from home tomorrow so rather than rest today and miss my work out tomorrow I decided to do it today.

I deliberately skipped my morning cardio to give myself as much recovery time as possible and so tonight I did

Bench Press

warmup	2x5	50

warmup	1x4	50

warmup	1x3	70

warmup	1x2	90

working sets	2x5	102.5

working sets	1x4	102.5 My Lats and shoulders where still sore from yesterday's presses & rows. It was they, rather than my chest, which failed

Deadlift

warmup	2x5	70

warmup	1x3	105

warmup	1x2	150

working set	1x4	180 quickly added ad extra 2Kg to the last lift

working set	1x1	182 *So I can brag a 400lb dead Lift PB* :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti

Awesome !


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks Mate, I must admit I am pleased I should add I used straps, my grip would not have held


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sat in a hotel room due to work.

I used the hotel pool tonight.

Remember when you where a kid and you could swim for hours?

20 min swimming and I was knackered!

Off now to try and find something not to fattening to eat.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did my normal 30 mins on the X Trainer followed by stretching this morning

Tonight's workout was

Squat

warmup	2x5	50

warmup	1x3	80

warmup	1x2	100

working sets	3x5	132.5 *- New PB *

Press

warmup	1x5	25

warmup	1x3	35

warmup	1x5	45 should have been 2 lifts but form felt wrong so tried to correct

working sets	2x5	50

Pendlay Rows

warmup	1x5	55

warmup	1x5	85

working sets	1x5	95


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sorry for the low quality pics, I took them early this morning but had to turn the flash off on the phone or all I got was glare from the mirror



Chest 45 inch (same)

Waist 38.5 inch (a drop of an inch this month)



I averaged 2180kcal a day last month

*My aim for March*

To improve the ratios in my diet.

My thanks go to Keeks without whom I would have never learned about quark (its great)

I am also planning on trying Fitrut's tip of buckwheat

*Supplements*

I shall continue with My Protein's Wheatgrass and Barley Grass powders

Fish oil

Whey from various sources (My Protein, Iron Science, have some from USN on order)

And this month I shall be starting the Peps:bounce:


----------



## Tassotti

Good progress matey


----------



## Kimball

BestBefore1989 said:


> Food
> 
> View attachment 76422
> 
> 
> Today is weigh-in day and so at 9am my scales gave me a reading of 221lb with a body fat level of 29.8%
> 
> - almost exactly where I was 8 weeks ago :confused1:
> 
> I calculate my maintenance requirement at 3000kcal.
> 
> Last month I consumed on average 2300Kcal a day and was hardly losing weight, this month I am only consuming on average 2000Kcal
> 
> What I want is to lose fat not weight so even though I am using scales as a measure, I am not going to let myself get too fed up by the measurements.
> 
> My lifts are all still improving so I am going to cling to the thought that I am adding muscle.
> 
> The only thing that stands out to me is that according to Burn the Fat Feed the Muscle I should be aiming for Carbs 40% Protein 30% Fat 30% so my Fat intake is a little high and my Carbs a little low
> 
> I have to be away from home for a couple of days this week so I am planning to start my Peps next week.
> 
> I may start with a few weeks taking only one dose at night to get used to it and to see what effect that has on me before I up the dosage to 3 times a day
> 
> (I know I'm a big girls blouse)
> 
> When I purchased straps to help my dead lift, I also got some knee wraps, so I am looking forward to trying them when I squat tomorrow


I started off over a stone heavier and near the same age/height etc. Went on a lighter life style diet down to 13st (just over) in 4 months, then started training hard towards the end. That's about 800 cals a day and zero cheating. Hard but very worth it for me. Still trying to reduce fat levels and get rid of what can only be described as extra skin, but I also understand is fat right under the skin. Thanks age and gluttony


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just wanted to report on my 1st Peps injection before I go to bed.

I added 2ml to both the GHRP-2 and the CJC1295.

On both I had a little spray under pressure escape as I removed the needle.

Was I supposed to draw 2ml of air before injecting the 2ml of water?

The CJC1295 dissolved almost instantly but the GHRP-2, even after a while of gentle swirling, still had what appeared to be flakes in it.

I drew 10 units of CJC1295 into the needle and then added 4 units of GHRP-2.

I am unsure why but despite the wipes being directly in front of me, I completely forgot to clean the area and simply pinched and jabbed. I can honestly say I didn't feel a thing. LOL that tummy flab had to be good for something.

With a little luck I will get away without having cleaned the site first on this occasion

I am looking forward to seeing what results if any I have. I plan to only inject the once at bedtime for a week or two and then switch to 3 times a day


----------



## Tassotti

Did you inject air into the BAC water ?

I usually inject 2ml of air into bac water before drawing it up.

Usually just inject it straight into the pep vials. There is a little pressure so pump syringe a couple of times.

Peps should dissolve immediately.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yes I injected 4ml of air into the BAC water then drew 4ml of water.

I then injected 2ml into each of the peps.

I was a little worried when I saw the flakes floating in the GHRP-2


----------



## Tassotti

Is it clear now?


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did my morning cardio and tonight I did

Bench Press

warmup	3x5	50

warmup	1x3	70

warmup	1x2	90

working sets	1x5	105

working sets	1x4	105

working sets	1x5	100

Deadlift

warmup	2x5	75

warmup	1x3	105

warmup	1x2	165

working set	1x5	185 *- New PB*

Was naughty as I felt so [email protected] that I skipped the stretching


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Is it clear now?


no mate :confused1: I have emailed the supplier


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did my normal 30 mins on the X Trainer followed by stretching this morning

Tonight's workout was

*Squat*

warmup	3x5	50

warmup	1x3	80

warmup	1x2	105

working sets	3x5	135 -* New PB *

*Press*

warmup	2x5	25

warmup	1x5	30

warmup	1x3	35

warmup	1x2	45

working sets	1x5	55 - I was all over the place, my form was horrid. Think I am going to have to drop the weights :sad:

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	2x5	55

warmup	1x3	70

warmup	1x2	85

working sets	5x3	100 *- New PB*

followed by stretching


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have been lacking energy this week so I have deliberately cut back on my morning cardio, and long term I am thinking of replacing the morning intervals with a longer steady state cardio workout. At least I will try it and see how I get on.

Tonight's workout was

*Bench Press*

warmup	3x5	50

warmup	1x3	70

warmup	1x2	90

working sets	2x5	105

working sets	1x4	105 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

*Deadlift	*

warmup	2x5	75

warmup	1x3	115

warmup	1x2	160

working set	1x5	190 * - NEW PB*

I am starting to get frustrated with my press and bench, especially my bench as I don't seem to be making the progress that I am elsewhere


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have been lacking energy this week so I have deliberately cut back on my morning cardio, and long term I am thinking of replacing the morning intervals with a longer steady state cardio workout. At least I will try it and see how I get on.
> 
> Tonight's workout was
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 
> warmup	3x5	50
> 
> warmup	1x3	70
> 
> warmup	1x2	90
> 
> working sets	2x5	105
> 
> working sets	1x4	105 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> *Deadlift	*
> 
> warmup	2x5	75
> 
> warmup	1x3	115
> 
> warmup	1x2	160
> 
> working set	1x5	190 * - NEW PB*
> 
> I am starting to get frustrated with my press and bench, especially my bench as I don't seem to be making the progress that I am elsewhere


I'm stuck on my bench too. Think I'm going to work more on my tri's and delts for a couple of months see if that will help


----------



## Tassotti

http://startingstrength.com/index.php/site/platform_the_lying_triceps_extension


----------



## BestBefore1989

chilli said:


> I'm stuck on my bench too. Think I'm going to work more on my tri's and delts for a couple of months see if that will help


Not a bad plan

At the end of this month I will have run my current routine for 12 weeks so in the interest of shocking my body into improvement, I am thinking of swapping over to some form of volume training for a while. Not decided yet on set and rep ranges but planning on working the muscles from multi angles so for chest I may use flys, dips and incline press


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today is weigh-in day and so at 9am my scales gave me a reading of 222lb with a body fat level of 30% - keeping the record but no longer paying much attention to what the scales say. My trousers are slowly getting looser and apart from my bench and shoulder presses which for some reason have stalled, I am getting stronger

The shoulder pain and lack of flexibility I was suffering is easing and I can even get myself under the squat bar in the correct position now, but it still feels uncomfortable so I shall carry on using the straps when I squat and working on delt and peck flexibility for a while.

I don't know if it s my imagination or coincident but one week into taking the Peps I am feeling better, what with the shoulder improvement - though to be fair I have put in months of stretching and the fact that my knees are no longer aching - though again to be fair I have recently started using wraps.

I guess the only way I will know for sure is if I continue to be niggle free until I stop using them!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout was

*Squat*

warmup	2x5	50

warmup	1x5	60

warmup	1x3	80

warmup	1x2	110

*working sets	3x5* *140 - New PB*

*Press*

warmup	2x5	25

warmup	1x5	30

warmup	1x3	35

warmup	1x2	40

working sets	1x5	45 - I lowered the weight this week to regain correct form.

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	2x5	55

warmup	1x3	75

warmup	1x2	85

*working sets	5x3* *102.5 - New PB*


----------



## Tassotti

Solid !


----------



## BestBefore1989

Really didn't feel up to it today, my right knee has been aching for the last couple of days, (think I may not have set up correctly for my final set of squats on Monday)

It was one of those days at work today so I had to force myself to go do my work out

*Bench Press*

warmup	2x5	50

warmup	1x5	50

warmup	1x3	70

warmup	1x2	90

working sets	3x5	105 at last! 

*Deadlift	*

warmup	2x5	75

warmup	1x3	115

warmup	1x2	165 straps

*working set	1x5	195 - New PB* :thumbup1:

Turned out to be a good day after all

:clap:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout was

*Squat*

warmup	2x5	50

warmup	1x5	60

warmup	1x3	80

warmup	1x2	110

*working sets	3x5	142.5 - New PB *

*Press*

warmup	2x5	25

warmup	1x5	30

warmup	1x3	35

warmup	1x2	40

working sets	1x5	45 - I kept it the same as the last shoulder workout as I was not happy with the feel of the lift

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	2x5	55

warmup	1x3	70

warmup	1x2	85

*working sets	3x5	105 - New PB*


----------



## mikeod

excellant progress mate, keep up the good work


----------



## biglbs

That is going nice and squeeky me ol china!

You thrown in any random mixes of reps and moves to confuse your fibres for a while at all?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> That is going nice and squeeky me ol china!
> 
> You thrown in any random mixes of reps and moves to confuse your fibres for a while at all?


no mate, I have two more weeks on this program and then I am switching to a volume program 10X10 for 12 weeks


----------



## Tassotti

seems a shame to change up really..You keep going from strength to strength on this. Starting to hit some decent numbers


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tass , mate thanks for saying so but I feel as though I am advancing faster on my squats and dead lifts than I am on my presses.

I can now row more weight than I can bench press, that can't be right given that when bench pressing you have the bench to push against and when rowing its only my abs that stabilise me.

Don't get me wrong, I love the Starting Strength programme I hope to be dead lifting 200kg and squatting 150kg for reps before the month is done and will return to it but for the short term this is my plan.

6 weeks of 10 X 10 of the routine below, followed by 3 weeks of 5 sets of 8

Then 1 week 10 sets of 5, 1 week 10 sets of 4, 1 week 10 sets of 3

*WORKOUT (A)*

Superset:

Squats 10 sets of 10 reps (no rest)

Leg Curls 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

Superset:

Leg Extensions 3 sets of 10-12 reps (no rest)

Stiff Legged Dead-lifts 3 sets of 10-12 reps (1 minute of rest)

Calf Raises 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

*WORKOUT (* B)

Superset:

Incline Bench Press 10 sets of 10 reps (no rest)

Wide Grip Pull-up to Front 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

Superset:

Flat Bench Flyes 3 sets of 10-12 reps (no rest)

Pedlay Rows 3 sets of 10-12 reps (1 minute of rest)

Leg Raise & Crunch Combination 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

*WORKOUT ©*

Upright Rows 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

Bent Over Lateral Raises 3 sets of 10-12 reps (1 minute rest)

Superset:

Incline Curls 10 sets of 10 reps (no rest)

Triceps Dips 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

Its a Charles Poliquin routine, not something I have made up and I am hoping my pressing will respond to the change


----------



## freddee

I was just turning 50 when my avi photo was taken, so it can bee done you are not too old, a good diet and the right training this summer will bring the results you need, My avi is not that impressive but good enough for us old ones hey, still trying thats the main point, good luck......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today is weigh-in day and so at 8.30am my scales gave me a reading of 220lb with a body fat level of 30%

I have noticed that I have been getting lazy with reporting my activity and my diet on here so I plan to try and do better.

So far this month my diet looks like this


----------



## BestBefore1989

cheat day breakkie


----------



## Tassotti

where's the cheat? I have that every other day (without the tomatoes)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> where's the cheat? I have that every other day (without the tomatoes)


realy?

thats 45g of fat, 20g carbs and 600 Kcal

my Quark and fruit breakfast with a shake is 7g fat 44g carbs 67g Prot = 500Kcal


----------



## Tassotti

I only have 2 rashers and 1 egg cooked in about 8g sunflower oil

314 Kcals, 24 Fat, 2g carbs, 22g Protein

I'm on keto, so I need that high level of fat


----------



## Ginger.Tom

BestBefore1989 said:


> my Quark and fruit breakfast with a shake is 7g fat 44g carbs 67g Prot = 500Kcal


I am properly getting adicted to quark, it is soooo good.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ginger.Tom said:


> I am properly getting adicted to quark, it is soooo good.


Yea its great and even a no hoper in the kitchen like me can make good use of it


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> I only have 2 rashers and 1 egg cooked in about 8g sunflower oil
> 
> 314 Kcals, 24 Fat, 2g carbs, 22g Protein
> 
> I'm on keto, so I need that high level of fat


I have looked at Keto but I dont think I could go without carbs for more than a day


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cheat day dinner

1800kcal of nice nosh

95g fat, 116g carbs & 122g prot

LOL had to use two plates


----------



## Tassotti

Lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did 30 min on the cross trainer this morning.

When I have had dinner my food for today will have been



Tonight's workout

*Bench Press*

warmup	3x5	50

warmup	1x3	75

warmup	1x2	95

*working sets	3x5	107.5 - New PB *

*Deadlift	*

warmup	2x5	80

warmup	1x3	120

warmup	1x2	170

*working set	1x5 200 - Oh Yea baby*


----------



## Tassotti

Awesome lifting !!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks mate I am very pleased. LOL had to have a little sit down after :blink:


----------



## biglbs

Massive deads there dude,i can never do them off the floor it ****s my already fooked and worne out back right up,i have to do high pulls in the rack,they are ok though!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks mate, Ouch for the back. The bottom part of the lift is a kinda leg press anyway so if you can do rack pulls and leg presses I'm sure you wont be missing out


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate, Ouch for the back. The bottom part of the lift is a kinda leg press anyway so if you can do rack pulls and leg presses I'm sure you wont be missing out


Nail on the head mate,that is what i do!


----------



## biglbs

You done sh1t today buddy?


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did 30 min on the bike today as my cardio and followed it with a few stretches which were not easy as I am feeling stiff today.

Today's food was


----------



## mikeod

well done on the deadlifts mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Not a good day yesterday, feeling under the weather as I have picked up a bit of a cold.

Work caused me to get in so late that I missed my training and then I went and weakened and ate a slice of cake

Yesterdays food was



I shall do yesterday's workout today with my hung in shame over the cake


----------



## biglbs

TuT TUT!

Nah it don't matter if you feel sh1t does it,it may even uplift your spirits!


----------



## Tassotti

A slice of cake is fine. It's when you eat the whole thing it becomes naughty


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout, well yesterdays workout but done tonight, was

*Squat	*

warmup	2x5	50

warmup	1x5	55

warmup	1x3	80

warmup	1x2	110

*working sets	3x5	145 - New PB *

*Press*

warmup	2x5	25

warmup	1x5	30

warmup	1x3	35

warmup	1x2	40

working sets	1x5	47.5

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	2x5	55

warmup	1x3	75

warmup	1x2	90

working sets	1x3	107.5 - New PB but form was off so not counting it and plan to drop back a bit on the weight next time to regain form


----------



## biglbs

Looking like good honest stuf,may be a bbq soon coming up in maidstone-fancy it?


----------



## BestBefore1989

I love BBQ mate so yes if Im free, that would be great Thank you :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didnt train today so nothing to report but my diet


----------



## biglbs

Tight mate,keep it going!


----------



## BestBefore1989

As work messed up my training schedule for this week instead of my normal Saturday lie in I had a go at fasted training

I think I may have just found a fault with my bench set up, either me ie my body position or how I have my cage set to the height of my bench

Anyway what happened was this

*Bench Press*

warmup	2x5	50

warmup	1x5	55

warmup	1x3	75

warmup	1x2	95

*working sets	2x5	110 - New PB*

The first set of 110kg I found it really hard to un-rack the bar but once in position i felt strong pressing the 5 reps

The second set of 110kg was again very, very hard to un-rack but I managed the set

The third set that never was I went to un-rack the bar and it didn't move I could not move it.

Any one else ever had this happen ?

I played with my body set up and changed my head position so that whilst in the rack my eyes where under if not slightly behind the bar and from there I was able to un-rack the bar.

Now I have been following Starting Strength and the instruction is very clear for the set up of bench press eyes must be aligned slightly in front of the bar.

At present the bar height is almost my full arm extension so I might try putting some timber under the bench to raise it slightly thus allowing me to first lift the bar to lock out before moving it from over my head to over my chest.

I'm sorry to say I was so ****ed off with the benching I called it a day and missed my dead lift all together.


----------



## Tassotti

Wouldn't it be easier to move the hooks down a hole?


----------



## strongmanmatt

Tassotti said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to move the hooks down a hole?


That would seem sensible tass, what I was going to suggest, so I second that!


----------



## biglbs

Sounds like fasted training did not suit you!

It is a cnut!


----------



## hometrainer

i will be interested to see how you do as i plan to cut at the end of april and we are both roughly the same age best of luck


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to move the hooks down a hole?


Droping the rest by a pin on the power cake will lower the bar about two inches, I dont think I need or want that much movement


----------



## BestBefore1989

food today was


----------



## mikeod

BestBefore1989 said:


> Droping the rest by a pin on the power cake will lower the bar about two inches, I dont think I need or want that much movement


not sur if im being dull mate but im a bit confused, are you having trouble unracking cos its alittle behind you or cos the bars to high,and are you saying that if you move the hooks down it will be too low to take unrack?


----------



## biglbs

bongon95 said:


> not sur if im being dull mate but im a bit confused, are you having trouble unracking cos its alittle behind you or cos the bars to high,and are you saying that if you move the hooks down it will be too low to take unrack?


BB 1989's are an odd length! :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

bongon95 said:


> not sur if im being dull mate but im a bit confused, are you having trouble unracking cos its alittle behind you or cos the bars to high,and are you saying that if you move the hooks down it will be too low to take unrack?


I believe that I have over exaggerated the eyes in front of the bar, I set myself so that even after planting my feet and arching my back my eyes remain in front of the bar causing the bar to be too far behind me.

I hope that change will help me, this is going to be my last week on this program for a while and I really want to finish with a week that has a 200kg dead lift, a 150kg squat and a 110kg bench press all for reps.

I did my weigh in today

I am 218.6 lbs at 29.9% body fat acording to my scales


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> BB 1989's are an odd length! :whistling:


LOL yep that me, less the special one, more special needs

I did a silly thing today; I only went and cut the grass, that's buggered it! I'll be doing that every weekend from now on till winter.


----------



## BestBefore1989

It was cheat day today.

3200kcal

183g Fat

261g Carbs

117g Protein


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> It was cheat day today.
> 
> 3200kcal
> 
> 183g Fat
> 
> 261g Carbs
> 
> 117g Protein


But what did you eat?!?!?!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> But what did you eat?!?!?!


added


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout was

*Squat	*

warmup	2x5	50

warmup	1x5	55

warmup	1x3	80

warmup	1x2	115

*working sets	3x5	150 - New PB * :thumb:

*Press*

warmup	2x5	25

warmup	1x5	30

warmup	1x3	35

warmup	1x2	40

working sets	3x5	47.5

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	2x5	55

warmup	1x3	75

warmup	1x2	90 Felt a twinge in my back so rather than push on and risk damaging myself and missing my 200kg dead lifts planned for later in the week I stopped

Todays food was


----------



## biglbs

Lovely squats mate!

Love the 145% rda computer freak out--lol


----------



## Kimball

You're way ahead of me on the deadlifts, I only managed my pb of 155 yesterday and could hardly walk yesterday today, almost ruined today's workout too! So bloody good lifting as we're the same age. Think I'm calling dead lifting a day. Feels like a good exercise but no good if it cripples me

Trevor


----------



## BestBefore1989

didnt train today

Food was


----------



## Tassotti

Has Christmas come around again already ? Wow that was quick


----------



## BestBefore1989

lol Yea mate it would be fair to say we got more food in than we needed to. Still apart from the chocolate raisins the cake is the last of it


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> lol Yea mate it would be fair to say we got more food in than we needed to. Still apart from the chocolate raisins the cake is the last of it


Merry christmas! xxx


----------



## BestBefore1989

I am disappointed in myself

This is my last week of Starting Strength for a couple of months and I had wanted to finish on a high.

I had planned to achieve 3x5 150kg squats, 3x5 110kg bench and 5 200kg dead lifts.

I got my squats earlier in the week but today's training went as follows

*
Bench Press*

warmup	2x5	50

warmup	1x5	55

warmup	1x3	75

warmup	1x2	95

working sets	2x5	110

working sets	1x4	110 - I was sooooo close to getting the 5th

*
Deadlift*

warmup	2x5	75

warmup	1x3	115

warmup	1x2	165 straps

working set	1	200 - felt a pain in my right knee so stopped

So that's the end of my 12 weeks of Starting Strength. I had wanted to end with a bang not a whimper.

I plan to rest now until Monday when I shall be starting a Volume Training programme.


----------



## Tassotti

Mate, you've done ****ING well.

This is the first session really where you've stalled on the big lifts (squats and deads)

Everyone stalls on Pressing , so don't worry about that.

Awesome progress bud !


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks Tass, perhaps I am being a little hard on myself, I gave it everything I had so it's just disappointing to miss the mark by such a narrow margin.

To be fair if you had offered me those lifts 12 weeks ago I would have ripped your arm off for them.

I have enjoyed Starting Strength and will be returning to it without a shadow of a doubt


----------



## Tassotti

You've gone from Quite Strong to Strong (my strength definitions) in a short period of time.

If it was me I'd want to get to ****ing Strong. That's just me.

I consider fcuking strong as 250Kg deadlift, 200K squat and 150K bench.


----------



## BestBefore1989

LOL well that's certainly something worth aiming for! I take it that's for a 1 rep max


----------



## biglbs

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa humbug!

Get in there after a week off now and blitz those lifts----you are tired cns is all! :bounce:


----------



## mikeod

well done on your progress mate, what does you r new program look like? tbh id be reluctant to change if i were you since you still look like your making good gains.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa humbug!
> 
> Get in there after a week off now and blitz those lifts----you are tired cns is all! :bounce:


I am going to follow my plan and swap my routine for 12 weeks but I will return to Starting Strength and I will be posting new PBs



bongon95 said:


> well done on your progress mate, what does you r new program look like? tbh id be reluctant to change if i were you since you still look like your making good gains.


LOL Your not the first person to offer that advice but I do feel that I will benifit from the change.

my new programe will be

*WORKOUT (A)*

Superset:

Squats 10 sets of 10 reps (no rest)

Leg Curls 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

Superset:

Leg Extensions 3 sets of 10-12 reps (no rest)

Stiff Legged Dead-lifts 3 sets of 10-12 reps (1 minute of rest)

Calf Raises 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

*WORKOUT (* B)

Superset:

Incline Bench Press 10 sets of 10 reps (no rest)

Wide Grip Pull-up to Front 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

Superset:

Flat Bench Flyes 3 sets of 10-12 reps (no rest)

Pedlay Rows 3 sets of 10-12 reps (1 minute of rest)

Leg Raise & Crunch Combination 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

*WORKOUT ©*

Upright Rows 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

Bent Over Lateral Raises 3 sets of 10-12 reps (1 minute rest)

Superset:

Incline Curls 10 sets of 10 reps (no rest)

Triceps Dips 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)


----------



## biglbs

Silly ask but,no rest means 100 reps?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sorry I guess I didnt explain it very well.

What I mean for example on workout A is

Superset:

10 sets of Squats 10 reps (no rest) Leg Curls 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

Superset:

3 sets of Leg Extensions 10-12 reps (no rest) Stiff Legged Dead-lifts 10-12 reps (1 minute of rest)

so yes 100 reps in total


----------



## mikeod

100 squats ooooouchhh


----------



## biglbs

AhA i see now that is good,but why no rest first? :confused1:

You have just done hard 12 weeks buddy?


----------



## BestBefore1989

bongon95 said:


> 100 squats ooooouchhh


Oh Yea baby :thumbup1:

gonna force myself to get strong :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> AhA i see now that is good,but why no rest first? :confused1:
> 
> You have just done hard 12 weeks buddy?


If I'm honest I don't know mate but Charles Poliquin wrote the programme so who am I to question it?

Yes I have worked dam hard since Jan which is why I am not going to rest for 3 days and why my first week on the new programme will be a light week to gently ease myself into that level of training which will then run for 5 additional weeks. I will then drop the reps to 8 for 3 weeks.


----------



## biglbs

Sometimes it is better to rest a bit,was this for men of our age buddy on limited aas?


----------



## BestBefore1989

It does not say it was written for men on test in their 20's :lol:

Its a 3 day split so I will only be training each bodypart once a week rather then the 1.5/2 times a week that I do now.

Yes it is brutal but thats why it advises to run for a max of 5 weeks before dropping the reps.


----------



## biglbs

Ok buddy,i just think you would do better with a week out,

---as you said on another thread no rush is better often,

no offence bud ya know i love ya in an electric way


----------



## BestBefore1989

Weight is 217 pounds (a drop of only 9lbs since Jan)

Chest 45 inch (same)

Waist 37.5 inch (a drop of 2 inches since Jan)

LOL I have only just found the delay shutter function on my phone so this month's pictures are not in the mirror.

I took them in the same place to try and make comparisons easier.


----------



## mikeod

looking good mate. just looked back at the pics on the first page and you can see from the side shot how much has gone from the belly, well done


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks. 

Ive put the pictures side by side

I'm glad I decided to take pictures now


----------



## mikeod

when they are sid by side like that you can really appreciate how much progress you,ve made, and also you can see you chest has come on aswell, keep up the hard work


----------



## Tassotti

Excellent Progress mate. Repped


----------



## BestBefore1989

thanks mate


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> thanks mate


That is worth some power reps my brother from another part of Essex!

Great work,i swear your nob has grown too?"!?!?!??"""?!!?!?"lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

LOL

Mate thats just wishful thinking on my wife's part :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Did my first workout of the new routine

The plan was to take it slow and ease into the new volume

So instead of 10 sets I dropped the first superset to 7 sets

instead of 3 sets I dropped the second superset to 2 sets

instead of 10 sets I dropped the last exercise to 3 sets

*WORKOUT (A)*

Superset:

Squats 7 sets of 10 reps (no rest) 80kg

Leg Curls 7 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest) 30kg

Superset:

Leg Extensions 2 sets of 10-12 reps (no rest) 45kg

Stiff Legged Dead-lifts 2 sets of 10-12 reps (1 minute of rest) 75kg

Calf Raises 3 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

Glad I didn't try to go straight into the full workout as my legs are [email protected] after that


----------



## mikeod

ive got a feeling your going to be walking like you've sh*t yourself today mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

I followed my plan of lowering the planned number of sets for this week so my workout today was

WORKOUT ( B)

Superset:

Incline Bench Press 7 sets,

6 sets of 10 reps - 1 set of 9 reps (no rest) 50kg

Wide Grip Pull-up to Front 7 sets

1 set of 10 reps - 3 sets of 8 reps - 2 sets of 6 reps - 1 set of 3 reps (1 minute of rest) body weight

Superset:

Flat Bench Flyes 2 sets of 10-12 reps (no rest) 15kg each

Pedlay Rows 2 sets of 10-12 reps (1 minute of rest) 55kg

Leg Raise 3 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

My biceps were burning in the first superset and totally wasted by the end of the workout. I know it's been a long time since I worked my arms and now I'm already thinking of lowering the weights for the Incline Curls in Thursday's workout.


----------



## biglbs

'tis a shock on your body but it will adjust,

i think your idea of workin into it is good mate. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

A tune for you on my thread!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Did my 3rd workout of the new routine

Again with less sets than planned to begin with

*WORKOUT ©*

Upright Rows 6 sets of 10 reps 30kg, 1 set of 8 reps (1 minute of rest) 25kg

Bent Over Lateral Raises 1 sets of 10 reps 1 set of 12 reps (1 minute rest) 10kg each

Superset:

Incline Curls 2 sets of 10 reps (no rest) 30kg, 3 sets of 10 reps (no rest) 25kg

Triceps Dips 4 sets of 10 reps, 1 sets of 9 rep (1 minute of rest) body weight

Dam it appears that the strength I built with 3 sets of 5 isn't worth a dam when it comes to volume training


----------



## Stuey

Good Man, Well Done Geez!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stuey said:


> Good Man, Well Done Geez!


Thanks mate

LOL gonna suffer tomorrow


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Did my 3rd workout of the new routine
> 
> Again with less sets than planned to begin with
> 
> *WORKOUT ©*
> 
> Upright Rows 6 sets of 10 reps 30kg, 1 set of 8 reps (1 minute of rest) 25kg
> 
> Bent Over Lateral Raises 1 sets of 10 reps 1 set of 12 reps (1 minute rest) 10kg each
> 
> Superset:
> 
> Incline Curls 2 sets of 10 reps (no rest) 30kg, 3 sets of 10 reps (no rest) 25kg
> 
> Triceps Dips 4 sets of 10 reps, 1 sets of 9 rep (1 minute of rest) body weight
> 
> Dam it appears that the strength I built with 3 sets of 5 isn't worth a dam when it comes to volume training


Told you,Should have had a week off! :lol: :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Told you,Should have had a week off! :lol: :whistling:


:surrender:So perhaps I should have listened.

I'll take a week off this time next month:turned:


----------



## Kimball

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Ive put the pictures side by side
> 
> I'm glad I decided to take pictures now
> 
> View attachment 80064
> 
> 
> View attachment 80065
> 
> 
> View attachment 80066


That's a great idea, going to do that with mine.


----------



## Tassotti

BestBefore1989 said:


> Did my 3rd workout of the new routine
> 
> Again with less sets than planned to begin with
> 
> *WORKOUT ©*
> 
> Upright Rows 6 sets of 10 reps 30kg, 1 set of 8 reps (1 minute of rest) 25kg
> 
> Bent Over Lateral Raises 1 sets of 10 reps 1 set of 12 reps (1 minute rest) 10kg each
> 
> Superset:
> 
> Incline Curls 2 sets of 10 reps (no rest) 30kg, 3 sets of 10 reps (no rest) 25kg
> 
> Triceps Dips 4 sets of 10 reps, 1 sets of 9 rep (1 minute of rest) body weight
> 
> Dam it appears that the strength I built with 3 sets of 5 isn't worth a dam when it comes to volume training


I don't get this workout. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> I don't get this workout. Makes no sense to me.


The 3rd workout in the program should be

*WORKOUT ©*

Upright Rows 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

Bent Over Lateral Raises 3 sets of 10-12 reps (1 minute rest)

Superset:

Incline Curls 10 sets of 10 reps (no rest)

Triceps Dips 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

( so one set of the superset is Incline Curls X 10 immediately followed by Triceps Dips X 10)

To ease myself into the programme I decided to reduce the volume for the first week so my planned work out was

Upright Rows 7 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest) with 30kg

Bent Over Lateral Raises 2 sets of 10-12 reps (1 minute rest) 10 kg each hand

Superset:

Incline Curls 5 sets of 10 reps (no rest) 30kg

Triceps Dips 5 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest) bodyweight

However I could not manage it so when I missed the prescribed number of reps per set I dropped the weight for the following set.

Hope that explains it.


----------



## flinty90

hows things going in here ?? are you hunky man meat yet mate lol !!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

flinty90 said:


> hows things going in here ?? are you hunky man meat yet mate lol !!!


LOL Work in progress mate.

I am encouraged by the improvements I can see when I put my month 1 and month 3 pictures side by side, but I still have a very long way to go.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Angry with myself, I miss loaded the bar for the squats, they should have been 80kg

Today I did

10 min warm up on static bike followed by

*WORKOUT (A)*

Superset:

Squats and Leg Curls

*Squats*

10 sets of 10 reps 70kg - (no rest)

*Leg Curls*

7 sets of 10 reps 30kg

1 sets of 9 reps 30kg

2 sets of 10 reps 25kg (1 minute of rest)

Superset:

Leg Extensions and Stiff Legged Dead-lifts

*Leg Extensions *

3 sets of 12 reps (no rest) 45kg

*Stiff Legged Dead-lifts*

2 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest) 75kg

*
Calf Raises*

10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

I'm totally knackered after that


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today's workout

*WORKOUT (* B)

Superset:

Incline Bench Press and Wide Grip Pull-up

*Incline Bench Press*

10 sets of 10 reps (no rest) 50kg

*Wide Grip Pull-up to Front *

4 sets of 10 reps, 6 sets of 8 reps (1 minute of rest)

Superset:

Flat Bench Flyes and Pedlay Rows

*Flat Bench Flyes *

3 sets of 12 reps (no rest) 10kg each

*Pedlay Rows *3 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest) 55kg

Leg Raise 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)


----------



## mikeod

BestBefore1989 said:


> Today's workout
> 
> *WORKOUT (* B)
> 
> Superset:
> 
> Incline Bench Press and Wide Grip Pull-up
> 
> *Incline Bench Press*
> 
> 10 sets of 10 reps (no rest) 50kg
> 
> *Wide Grip Pull-up to Front *
> 
> 4 sets of 10 reps, 6 sets of 8 reps (1 minute of rest)
> 
> Superset:
> 
> Flat Bench Flyes and Pedlay Rows
> 
> *Flat Bench Flyes *
> 
> 3 sets of 12 reps (no rest) 10kg each
> 
> *Pedlay Rows *3 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest) 55kg
> 
> Leg Raise 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)


good effort mate, hows your body feeling the day after a sesh?


----------



## BestBefore1989

I must admit I am wasted, the pull ups killed me and I ended up using straps as my grip was gone and with my legs on a bench infront of me as I could no longer pull my bodyweight.


----------



## mikeod

BestBefore1989 said:


> I must admit I am wasted, the pull ups killed me and I ended up using straps as my grip was gone and with my legs on a bench infront of me as I could no longer pull my bodyweight.


i gotta says i get doms just reading your squat sesh


----------



## biglbs

What you need is a big bag of aas/peps/Gh!! :blowme:

This is some hard **** bro!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> What you need is a big bag of aas/peps/Gh!! :blowme:
> 
> This is some hard **** bro!


Your not wrong mate. I need, and I am looking to take "assistance"

I just dont know what, right now


----------



## biglbs

Trt plus winny/prov:whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today's workout was

10 min warm up on the bike followed by

*WORKOUT ©*

*Upright Rows *

8 sets of 10 reps, 2 sets of 9 reps 30kg (1 minute of rest)

*Bent Over Lateral Raises *

2 sets of 10 reps, 1 set of 8 reps 10kg each (1 minute rest)

Superset:

Incline Curls and Triceps Dips

Incli*ne Curls *

9 sets of 10 reps, 1 set of 8 reps 25kg (no rest)

*Triceps Dips *5 sets of 10 reps, 1 set of 9 reps, 1 set of 8 reps body weight

3 sets of 10 reps assisted body weight (1 minute of rest)

I don't think I have ever felt my arms so pumped in all my life, they feel so full they hardly move.



LOL at my jeans that no longer fit.


----------



## mikeod

BestBefore1989 said:


> Your not wrong mate. I need, and I am looking to take "assistance"
> 
> I just dont know what, right now


 oh no, you,ve been turned


----------



## BestBefore1989

I always planned to get help mate, I don't think I can get anywhere near what I want to be by my next birthday with out it


----------



## mikeod

nah good luck to you mate, just make sur you do your research first and im sure you,ll get there, whens the big day?


----------



## BestBefore1989

I am suffering today, my abs still ache from Wednesday's workout and my traps hurt from Fridays Upright Rows.

I have to confess that I have let myself get out of the habit of doing my morning and after work-out stretches, so starting Monday that's going to change, and I have been less strict than I should have been with my diet. I have been overeating for the last two weeks, nothing major just about 2500Kcal a day so about 300Kcal more than I had planned.

I weighed myself today for the first time in two weeks.

The scales read 225.8lb at 30.9% body fat

That's up 8.4 lbs in two weeks with an increase of only 0.9% body fat


----------



## BestBefore1989

bongon95 said:


> nah good luck to you mate, just make sur you do your research first and im sure you,ll get there, whens the big day?


10th of Jan mate, so plenty of time to drop the fat I am still carrying and improve my self


----------



## Tassotti

You don't look like 30% bf mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> You don't look like 30% bf mate


Thanks mate, I don't hold much store on the accuracy of the body fat readings from my bathroom scales.

The way I look at the reading is so long as it's going down then I'm going in the right direction.

I am judging my results with the tape measure, the mirror and my progress pictures more than anything else.

Though I would love to have them I'm not aiming to obtain the deep cut 6 pack but I would love to get the level where you can clearly see the abs


----------



## Tassotti

38 I'd say :devil2:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> 38 I'd say :devil2:


 :crying:


----------



## Tassotti

Jokes


----------



## biglbs

A pause loomed over ukm!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did 30min on the Xtrainer this morning followed by streaching. I didnt do my "workout A" tonight. I got as far as warming up for 10 min on the static bike and got under the squat bar for the first set and after just one rep I knew I felt wrong, so I walked away from the cage. I did some bodyweight squats and lunges to try to get myself in the zone for my workout but it just wasnt happening.

I will try again tomorrow


----------



## mikeod

BestBefore1989 said:


> I did 30min on the Xtrainer this morning followed by streaching. I didnt do my "workout A" tonight. I got as far as warming up for 10 min on the static bike and got under the squat bar for the first set and after just one rep I knew I felt wrong, so I walked away from the cage. I did some bodyweight squats and lunges to try to get myself in the zone for my workout but it just wasnt happening.
> 
> I will try again tomorrow


smart move, only wish i could do it from time to time:thumb:


----------



## damerush

Well done, great progress so far! Looking trim in the new pics.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did my streaching this morning after 30 min on the cross Trainer

Tonight workout was

*WORKOUT (A)*

Superset:

Squats and Leg Curls

*Squats *

10 sets of 10 reps 80kg - (no rest)

*Leg Curls *

9 sets of 10 reps 30kg

1 sets of 9 reps 30kg (1 minute of rest)

Superset:

Leg Extensions and Stiff Legged Dead-lifts

*Leg Extensions *

3 sets of 12 reps (no rest) 45kg

*Stiff Legged Dead-lifts *

2 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest) 95kg (up 20kg on last week) :thumbup1:

*Calf Raises *

10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

OMG I am wasted.

I have never before had stitch from doing squats, and my lower back feels so pumped.

I'm going to sleep like a log tonight


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was so stiff this morning. More than anything the knee tendon in my right leg was stiff and sore.

I gently did 20 min warm up on the cross trainer then streached.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was so stiff this morning. More than anything the knee tendon in my right leg was stiff and sore.
> 
> I gently did 20 min warm up on the cross trainer then streached.


Don't twang it though,it sounds inflamed.


----------



## BestBefore1989

It's just my age mate; I need longer to recover than I did.

Perhaps I should have taken a week out to recover? :whistling:

My poxey job is forcing me away from home again next week so I've kinda been forced to have a week away from the weights but will get some cardio in


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> It's just my age mate; I need longer to recover than I did.
> 
> Perhaps I should have taken a week out to recover? :whistling:
> 
> My poxey job is forcing me away from home again next week so I've kinda been forced to have a week away from the weights but will get some cardio in


I ain't sayin anything buddy x:rolleyes:


----------



## BestBefore1989

So today's effort went as follows

10 min warm up on the bike, followed by

*WORKOUT (* B)

Superset:

Incline Bench Press and Wide Grip Pull-up

*Incline Bench Press*

10 sets of 10 reps (no rest) 50kg

*Wide Grip Pull-up to Front *

4 sets of 10 reps, 5 sets of 8 reps, 1 set of 2 reps (1 minute of rest)

Superset:

Flat Bench Flyes and Pedlay Rows

*Flat Bench Flyes*

3 sets of 12 reps (no rest) 16kg each ( up 6kg on last week)

*Pedlay Rows *

3 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest) 55kg

Leg Raise 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)


----------



## biglbs

More big sets bro,well done,are you holdin up ok?


----------



## BestBefore1989

I am enjoying it.

It does the ego no good at all as your only pushing light weights, and having never done so many sets before I am amazed by the pump I get but I can see why it is limited to 4 to 6 weeks, Its BRUTAL


----------



## mikeod

BestBefore1989 said:


> I am enjoying it.
> 
> It does the ego no good at all as your only pushing light weights, and having never done so many sets before I am amazed by the pump I get but I can see why it is limited to 4 to 6 weeks, Its BRUTAL


what are you gonna do after 4-6 weeks of this?


----------



## BestBefore1989

bongon95 said:


> what are you gonna do after 4-6 weeks of this?


the program then calls for the number of reps to drop whilst maintaining the number of sets and increasing the weight


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> the program then calls for the number of reps to drop whilst maintaining the number of sets and increasing the weight


A week off! :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> A week off! :whistling:


LOL Yes mate its this week as work will make training very hard this week.

I will be doing some cardio as my diet has been so bad this weekend, I ate everything!.

I haven't had a drink since Christmas but Saturday night I and 4 or 5 pints before starting on the whiskey


----------



## biglbs

Do ya good man!Enjoy! :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I know that two weeks ago I pointed out that for the two weeks prior I had been over eating and that I was going to sort it out, well I didn't.

Add to that the fact that I haven't broken a sweat, lifted a weight or even gone near my trainers for the last week.

Its weigh in day tomorrow and also I am due my monthly progress photo and I know I am not going to like the results.

The week off training I could do little about and in truth I needed it but the month of overeating is just down to lack of will power and dedication.


----------



## Tassotti

Don't dwell on it mate. Just turn it around..NOW !!!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I know that two weeks ago I pointed out that for the two weeks prior I had been over eating and that I was going to sort it out, well I didn't.
> 
> Add to that the fact that I haven't broken a sweat, lifted a weight or even gone near my trainers for the last week.
> 
> Its weigh in day tomorrow and also I am due my monthly progress photo and I know I am not going to like the results.
> 
> The week off training I could do little about and in truth I needed it but the month of overeating is just down to lack of will power and dedication.


Suggestion; Delay your pics and report by one week,you will look awsome next week as your body will pump and be full,also your diet will be a1 and water will **** out!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Suggestion; Delay your pics and report by one week,you will look awsome next week as your body will pump and be full,also your diet will be a1 and water will **** out!


Nice idea, but no mate.

I am responsible for my own actions so if I don't like the results of my actions I will use them as incentive to not repeat the same mistake.


----------



## Sophocles

Good progress, mate. Training's clearly paying off big time


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sophocles said:


> Good progress, mate. Training's clearly paying off big time


Thanks

I'm feeling refreshed and rearing to get stuck back in to my volume training routines


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice idea, but no mate.
> 
> I am responsible for my own actions so if I don't like the results of my actions I will use them as incentive to not repeat the same mistake.


You do'nt need "ze germans"on your back bb4! Cool.if you like pop down to me and i will punch you in the face for letting yourself down too?Just so you remember,although then you may never remember anything again?!?!! :confused1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

No hitting in the face, I'm far to goodlooking to allow that :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

OK weigh in day today:

Weight is 225 (up 8 lbs on last month)

Chest 45 inch (same)

Waist 38 (up half an inch on last month)

I will try to take pictures later.

I am off to hit the weights for a fasted work out, that way I can watch the football tomorrow night


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> OK weigh in day today:
> 
> Weight is 225 (up 8 lbs on last month)
> 
> Chest 45 inch (same)
> 
> Waist 38 (up half an inch on last month)
> 
> Ah well,you should have had a sh1t,would be all good mate,i would'nt worry too much you are still movin forwards!
> 
> I will try to take pictures later.
> 
> I am off to hit the weights for a fasted work out, that way I can watch the football tomorrow night


----------



## BestBefore1989

:lol: what is the weight of an average sh1t?

OK off now before my after workout meal has to be lunch instead of breakfast


----------



## BestBefore1989

So today I started Chaotic Labs MALICE.

Following the advice, to start with, I took 1 capsule only to measure tolerance.

Nothing ! The powerful rush of energy I was told to expect never happened.

My work out went as follows

10 min warm up on the bike, followed by

*WORKOUT (* B)

*Superset:*

Incline Bench Press and Wide Grip Pull-up

*Incline Bench Press*

7 sets of 10 reps 55kg

1 sets of 7 reps 55kg

1 sets of 10 reps 50kg

1 sets of 9 reps 50kg (no rest)

*Wide Grip Pull-up to Front*

10 sets of 10 reps(assisted) (1 minute of rest)

*Superset:*

Flat Bench Flyes and Pedlay Rows

*Flat Bench Flyes *

1 sets of 12 reps

1 sets of 10 reps 16kg each (no rest)

*Pedlay Rows*

1 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest) 55kg

At this point I was not feeling well at all so I decided to quit

Leg Raise (didn't do )

I don't know why but I seem to struggle with fasted work outs:confused1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I don't often get on with fat burners. I never get any rush of energy. Just realise hours later that I'm jittery and grumpy. Can't concentrate on a workout in that state. Having said that I did like elite nutrition's weight loss stack.


----------



## BestBefore1989

chilli said:


> I don't often get on with fat burners. I never get any rush of energy. Just realise hours later that I'm jittery and grumpy. Can't concentrate on a workout in that state. Having said that I did like elite nutrition's weight loss stack.


I have tried them in the past, I swear they make my knob shrink for an hour or two ! mg:


----------



## Tassotti

Billy Willy


----------



## BestBefore1989

15 min warm up on the bike followed by

Leg Raise 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest) as I felt bad missing them off my last work out

followed by

*WORKOUT ©*

*Upright Rows*

10 sets of 10 reps, 30kg (1 minute of rest)

*Bent Over Lateral Raises *

2 sets of 10 reps, 1 set of 9 reps 10kg each (1 minute rest)

Superset:

Incline Curls and Triceps Dips

*Incline Curls *

4 sets of 10 reps, 30kg (no rest)

*Triceps Dips*

4 sets of 10 reps body weight (1 minute of rest)

Had to stop as I felt unwell


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: what is the weight of an average sh1t?
> 
> OK off now before my after workout meal has to be lunch instead of breakfast


Mine are heavy! 2.2lbs i recon!


----------



## BestBefore1989

OK

Due to work (think it's time to look for something new) and family commitments, my planned journey to a better body has hit a few bumps.

After a week off I have only managed 3 work outs this week (including today's sad effort) and none of them has been completed.

My diet so far this month has been



Every day this week I have taken 1 Chaotic Labs MALICE in the morning.

This morning I took 2 of them and about 45 min after I was doing my warm up.

I felt odd, my head wanted to work out, to get back in the routine and to force my body to change but I in myself had no enthusiasm. I had to force myself to go work out

My warm up was 15 min on the bike like normal

Followed by

WORKOUT (A)

Superset:

Squats and Leg Curls

Squats

1 sets of 5 reps 50kg - (warm up)

1 sets of 7 reps 70kg - (warm up)

3 sets of 10 reps 90kg - (no rest)

Leg Curls

3 sets of 10 reps 30kg

The work out calls for 10 sets of 10 before moving on to the next superset but I stopped after 3 sets

It's hard to put in words but I stopped not due to muscle failure, not due to exhausting my fitness. I stopped because I felt beaten, as though I would not be able to complete the planned routine so why continue?

I have been feeling like this all week

My question is when people say that fat burners make them jittery; do you mean you shake as in with a high amount of clen?

Or do you mean you feel jittery as in that feeling of impending doom in your stomach?


----------



## biglbs

They are makin you paranoid,this can happen,try without them next week and see mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I hate the way things are going right now.

I can only assume that if everything in my life was peachy then things would be OK and that they are exaggerating any negativity I am feeling, coss if this is all down to the MALICE then I don't understand how they ever sell any of the stuff!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I hate the way things are going right now.
> 
> I can only assume that if everything in my life was peachy then things would be OK and that they are exaggerating any negativity I am feeling, coss if this is all down to the MALICE then I don't understand how they ever sell any of the stuff!


IMO i hope it is that,then when you stop it all will be ok!

Life is hard though mate,just focus on all the good things you have,it seems nearly all of us have had rough bits one way or the other recently on here:thumb:


----------



## Tassotti

Pre-workouts are sh1t. 10x10 is rediculous.


----------



## biglbs

Happy May day buddy


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> OK
> 
> Due to work (think it's time to look for something new) and family commitments, my planned journey to a better body has hit a few bumps.
> 
> After a week off I have only managed 3 work outs this week (including today's sad effort) and none of them has been completed.
> 
> My diet so far this month has been
> 
> View attachment 82836
> 
> 
> Every day this week I have taken 1 Chaotic Labs MALICE in the morning.
> 
> This morning I took 2 of them and about 45 min after I was doing my warm up.
> 
> I felt odd, my head wanted to work out, to get back in the routine and to force my body to change but I in myself had no enthusiasm. I had to force myself to go work out
> 
> My warm up was 15 min on the bike like normal
> 
> Followed by
> 
> WORKOUT (A)
> 
> Superset:
> 
> Squats and Leg Curls
> 
> Squats
> 
> 1 sets of 5 reps 50kg - (warm up)
> 
> 1 sets of 7 reps 70kg - (warm up)
> 
> 3 sets of 10 reps 90kg - (no rest)
> 
> Leg Curls
> 
> 3 sets of 10 reps 30kg
> 
> The work out calls for 10 sets of 10 before moving on to the next superset but I stopped after 3 sets
> 
> It's hard to put in words but I stopped not due to muscle failure, not due to exhausting my fitness. I stopped because I felt beaten, as though I would not be able to complete the planned routine so why continue?
> 
> I have been feeling like this all week
> 
> My question is when people say that fat burners make them jittery; do you mean you shake as in with a high amount of clen?
> 
> Or do you mean you feel jittery as in that feeling of impending doom in your stomach?


They make me shakey. Also anxious, grumpy and downright aggressive sometimes. I steer clear now.


----------



## BestBefore1989

That's not good mate. I have not had the shakes nor have I been feeling aggressive at all, in fact the opposite.

I have been feeling anxious and have been having that feeling in my stomach that one gets when something awful is about to happen and your powerless to prevent it.

So I'm dropping the tabs from my diet and I'm going to have a week of light training and see if I can get back a positive mental attitude


----------



## BestBefore1989

So I have decided to gently ease myself back into good habits and first on my to-do list is returning to morning cardio. It's one of those things that I always feel good about having done, so long as I can force my lazy butt out of bed to do it.

So my plan for this week is to do cardio each morning. I am not going to be too concerned about my diet this week and I plan to take it easy in my weight workouts. I just want to get back into a good routine.

Monday I did 30 min X trainer fasted

Today I also did 30 min X trainer fasted and tonight I did 7 sets of 10 Incline bench press @50kg and 7 sets of 10 pull ups


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> So I have decided to gently ease myself back into good habits and first on my to-do list is returning to morning cardio. It's one of those things that I always feel good about having done, so long as I can force my lazy butt out of bed to do it.
> 
> So my plan for this week is to do cardio each morning. I am not going to be too concerned about my diet this week and I plan to take it easy in my weight workouts. I just want to get back into a good routine.
> 
> Monday I did 30 min X trainer fasted
> 
> Today I also did 30 min X trainer fasted and tonight I did 7 sets of 10 Incline bench press @50kg and 7 sets of 10 pull ups


good going with the pull ups. I struggle doing sets of 5!


----------



## biglbs

Good to leave those sh1tty tabs behind?

feel better?


----------



## Kimball

BestBefore1989 said:


> That's not good mate. I have not had the shakes nor have I been feeling aggressive at all, in fact the opposite.
> 
> I have been feeling anxious and have been having that feeling in my stomach that one gets when something awful is about to happen and your powerless to prevent it.
> 
> So I'm dropping the tabs from my diet and I'm going to have a week of light training and see if I can get back a positive mental attitude


Tt33 did this to me, felt crap on it!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Kimball said:


> Tt33 did this to me, felt crap on it!


Its good to know I'm not the only one.

I have used Elite Nutritions Ultimate Stack in the past and was OK so I will go back to that.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its good to know I'm not the only one.
> 
> I have used Elite Nutritions Ultimate Stack in the past and was OK so I will go back to that.


I liked that too. Did you read that post that diggy put up a few weeks back about rawoulscine (or something like that)? Sounds good - a non stim fat burner. I think it's hard to buy on its own now, but it is an ingredient in a few fat burners. May be worth a try.


----------



## BestBefore1989

chilli said:


> I liked that too. Did you read that post that diggy put up a few weeks back about rawoulscine (or something like that)? Sounds good - a non stim fat burner. I think it's hard to buy on its own now, but it is an ingredient in a few fat burners. May be worth a try.


Thanks, I'll look out for that.

I have been really over eating for the last few days, as in 200% of my allowance, but it has done me the world of good. My head is in a much better place so I'm happy

Today I did 30 min on the X trainer, fasted.

Tonight I worked chest and triceps

Bench Press 20 X 50kg, 12 X 75kg, 5 X 90kg

Incline Bench Press 10 X 50kg, 8 X 65kg, 3 X 75kg

Dips 12 X Body weight, 8 X +7.5kg, 6 X +10kg

Fly 20 X 10kg, 10 X 16kg, 10 X 16kg

Barbell Lying Tricep Extend 10 X 25kg, 10 X 25kg, 10 X 25kg


----------



## biglbs

Nice to see you on the up mate! :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Nice to see you on the up mate! :thumb:


Thanks mate

Yesterday I did 30 min on the X-trainer fasted.

in the evening I did a little back and bicep workout

Deadlift 10 X 100kg, 8 X 130kg, 3 X 170kg

bent over row 3 sets of 12 X 55kg,

wide grip pull up 3 sets of 5

Barbell curl 3 sets of 10 X 30kg

Hammer curls 3 sets of 12 X 10kg


----------



## Jarl

good journal, bit of a Terry Pratchett fan meself, met him a couple of times, he's a canny bloke!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jarl said:


> good journal, bit of a Terry Pratchett fan meself, met him a couple of times, he's a canny bloke!


You have to respect the man.

Not only a great wit and story teller but also the way he has handled his Alzheimer's


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> You have to respect the man.
> 
> Not only a great wit and story teller but also the way he has handled his Alzheimer's


I cannot remember that one?Where you bin?


----------



## Tassotti

Bit quiet in here


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> Bit quiet in here


ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssh


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ive not been well but Im better now and back. Looking at my records I only worked out 3 times last month so I am going to gently ease myself back into things.

but not until after I have caught up with everyones journals


----------



## Tassotti

Good to seee you back mate. Was getting worried.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ive not been well but Im better now and back. Looking at my records I only worked out 3 times last month so I am going to gently ease myself back into things.
> 
> but not until after I have caught up with everyones journals


Good man,but what was up?


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good to see you back man!:laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

strongmanmatt said:


> Good to see you back man!:laugh:





biglbs said:


> Good man,but what was up?





Tassotti said:


> Good to seee you back mate. Was getting worried.


Thanks Guys

I shan't bore you with details, well, other than my weight and waist measurements which I will take tomorrow morning LOL


----------



## BestBefore1989

Weight is 216 pounds

Body fat 30% according to my bathroom scales.

I'm going to have a week of body weight workouts, just to get myself back into the habit and then I am returning to my adaptation (no squats on Dead-lift day) of Starting Strength.

I am taking the full 15% drop in weight, so my starting lifts will be:

Squat 120

Bench 85

Dead-Lift 155

Press 45

Pendlay Row 90

with the aim of equalling my PBs by week 5

Looking forward to getting started again.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Well that put me in my place!

I thought I would start easy so I followed a 30 min "beginners workout"

I was panting after the warm up and knackered at the end, and when it came to the stretches; I appear to have gone from barely flexible to as stiff as a board!


----------



## Tassotti

Have yourself a good sports massage. Work out all those years of knots


----------



## Big_Idiot

Nice journal mate, made some really good progress!


----------



## BestBefore1989

have you had one? do they help?

At £45+ per hour I'm going to have to insist on a Lady practitioner.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Big_Idiot said:


> Nice journal mate, made some really good progress!


Thanks mate


----------



## Tassotti

For £ 45, I'd insist on a happy ending.

LOL..I pay around £40 per hour. It will sort you right out.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> For £ 45, I'd insist on a happy ending.
> 
> LOL..I pay around £40 per hour. It will sort you right out.


I might treat myself, its not something I have ever considered trying.


----------



## Tassotti

Make sure you get a sports massage and not just a normal one.

The 'treat' will be well worth it. Mwhahahahahahahaha


----------



## BestBefore1989

wow my legs ache from yesterdays exercise.

Its scary how after only a month off, just how hard a few bodyweight squats and lunges can be


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> wow my legs ache from yesterdays exercise.
> 
> Its scary how after only a month off, just how hard a few bodyweight squats and lunges can be


 :thumb :The rest will have made it all fresh,progress will be swift in a couple of weeks mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :thumb :The rest will have made it all fresh,progress will be swift in a couple of weeks mate.


Thanks mate, hope your right


----------



## mikeod

le mate, good luck with strong lifts. will be starting, starting strength meself in the next couple of days and i know you did well on it, so where would you suggest i start in terms of starting weight. i dont particularly want to start too light but then again i dont want to stall straight away either.


----------



## BestBefore1989

If you download the calculator spreadsheet http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/The_Starting_Strength_Novice/Beginner_Programs

This is Mark Rippetoe's Starting Strength Logbook Calculator. This was designed as a supplement to the Starting Strength Program and is not affiliated with the book Starting Strength nor Mark Rippetoe. Enter your max lifts/reps and follow the instructions

Good Luck :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Nothing to report but 45min on the XTrainer.

Off shopping now as I have to repair my eating habits.

I'm going to allow myself the weekend then start afresh.


----------



## BestBefore1989

so tonight I did my first scheduled workout

after 15 min on the bike warming up I did;

*Bench Press*

warmup	3x5	40

warmup	1x5	45

warmup	1x3	55

warmup	1x2	75

working sets	3x5	85

*Deadlift	*

warmup	2x5	60

warmup	1x3	90

warmup	1x2	130

working set	1x5	155


----------



## TECH

Good to see you back mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks  Good to be back


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterdays workout, which I missed so I did it tonight, was all over the place. The squats felt stupidly hard for only 120kg, the rows where beyond me, yet the standing shoulder press I lifted more than I planned to by mistake with no problem!

*Squat	*

warmup	3x5	50

warmup	1x3	70

warmup	1x2	95

working sets	3x5	120

*Press	*

warmup	1x5	20

warmup	1x5	25

warmup	1x5	30

warmup	1x3	35

warmup	1x2	40

working sets	3x5	47.5

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	2x5	55

warmup	1x3	65

warmup	1x2	75

working sets	1x5	90

working sets	1x5	85

working sets	1x5	80

I hope its just that I'm rusty and that I will get back into the groove soon


----------



## mikeod

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yesterdays workout, which I missed so I did it tonight, was all over the place. The squats felt stupidly hard for only 120kg, the rows where beyond me, yet the standing shoulder press I lifted more than I planned to by mistake with no problem!
> 
> *Squat	*
> 
> warmup	3x5	50
> 
> warmup	1x3	70
> 
> warmup	1x2	95
> 
> working sets	3x5	120
> 
> *Press	*
> 
> warmup	1x5	20
> 
> warmup	1x5	25
> 
> warmup	1x5	30
> 
> warmup	1x3	35
> 
> warmup	1x2	40
> 
> working sets	3x5	47.5
> 
> *Pendlay Rows*
> 
> warmup	2x5	55
> 
> warmup	1x3	65
> 
> warmup	1x2	75
> 
> working sets	1x5	90
> 
> working sets	1x5	85
> 
> working sets	1x5	80
> 
> I hope its just that I'm rusty and that I will get back into the groove soon


im sure you will mate


----------



## Tassotti

Weak-ass Pussy :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Weak-ass Pussy :lol:


Who woke you up? :lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yesterdays workout, which I missed so I did it tonight, was all over the place. The squats felt stupidly hard for only 120kg, the rows where beyond me, yet the standing shoulder press I lifted more than I planned to by mistake with no problem!
> 
> *Squat	*
> 
> warmup	3x5	50
> 
> warmup	1x3	70
> 
> warmup	1x2	95
> 
> working sets	3x5	120
> 
> *Press	*
> 
> warmup	1x5	20
> 
> warmup	1x5	25
> 
> warmup	1x5	30
> 
> warmup	1x3	35
> 
> warmup	1x2	40
> 
> working sets	3x5	47.5
> 
> *Pendlay Rows*
> 
> warmup	2x5	55
> 
> warmup	1x3	65
> 
> warmup	1x2	75
> 
> working sets	1x5	90
> 
> working sets	1x5	85
> 
> working sets	1x5	80
> 
> I hope its just that I'm rusty and that I will get back into the groove soon


The mind ruleth thine body!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had some good news on Friday, some money that I was owed from September last year is finally coming my way.

Its not a lot of money but its enough for a 10 days all inclusive holiday in Turkey in August :bounce:

I was planning to, and in truth should be using the money to, pay off some of my credit cards but when I saw this on-line advert for cheap holidays and then found that I could get 10 days for almost the exact same amount, I just had to go for it. ( of course I forgot to take in to account Insurance, car parking and the fact that despite having had many summer holidays the Mrs doesn't have a thing to wear and so needs to go shopping!)

I have 6 weeks to loose the tummy and get my self looking as good as possible, before I spend 10 days eating and drinking everything in sight 

On Saturday I slipped in a quick 45 min on the X trainer and when I took my weight today the result was going in the right direction

I weigh 213lb (down 3 lb)

body-fat reading given as 29.3%

I am now planning to up my cardio and only drop Kcal when I stop loosing weight from my increased activity.

I am also thinking that Turkey is one of those places that it is legal to purchase steroids over the counter so I am going to look into what I can legally bring back to the UK with me and then plan my shopping list :devil2:


----------



## BestBefore1989

put an hour in on the static bike today, did Sean O'Malley's Cardio Coach 5

Need to improve my diet, I'm eating to many crabs and not enough protein.


----------



## BestBefore1989

tonight I repeated my first workout

after 15 min on the bike warming up I did;

Bench Press

warmup	3x5	40

warmup	1x5	45

warmup	1x3	55

warmup	1x2	75

working sets	3x5	85

Deadlift

warmup	2x5	60

warmup	1x3	90

warmup	1x2	130

working set	1x5	155

my form felt better today so I am happy to start progressing now.

I also followed my weights with an extra half hour on the bike


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good Workout by the looks of it mate, you should try get some pics up or video's if possible.


----------



## TECH

Nice work on getting form nailed. Always feels good progressing from there.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> put an hour in on the static bike today, did Sean O'Malley's Cardio Coach 5
> 
> Need to improve my diet, I'm eating to many crabs and not enough protein.


plenty of protein in crabs


----------



## BestBefore1989

chilli said:


> plenty of protein in crabs


Dyslexia rules KO


----------



## BestBefore1989

Did 30 min on the X Trainer this morning and diet today was good Fat 71g, Carbs 65g, Prot 288g

Have a job interview tomorrow so no training tonight or first thing in the morning.


----------



## Tassotti

Good luck


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Good luck


Thanks mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

likewise. good luck.


----------



## strongmanmatt

BestBefore1989 said:


> Did 30 min on the X Trainer this morning and diet today was good Fat 71g, Carbs 65g, Prot 288g
> 
> Have a job interview tomorrow so no training tonight or first thing in the morning.


Good Luck with interview mate, sure you'll be fine.


----------



## TECH

How did the interview go then?


----------



## mikeod

im a bit late for good luck, but i hope it went well


----------



## BestBefore1989

thanks for all the good wishes.

I think I did OK.

I will know in a couple of weeks so fingers crossed.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight after 15 min warm up I did as follows

*Squat	*

warmup	3x5	50

warmup	1x3	70

warmup	1x2	95

working sets	3x5	120

(forgot to mention I am able to squat now with out the need for straps. Still not a flexible as I could be but I'm way better than I was) :thumbup1:

*Press	*

warmup	1x5	20

warmup	1x5	25

warmup	1x5	30

warmup	1x3	35

warmup	1x2	40

working sets	3x5	47.5

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	2x5	55

warmup	1x3	65

warmup	1x2	75

working sets	3x5	85


----------



## biglbs

Squats....nice mate,,,,,i dare not!?!?!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just pleased my pec and shoulder flexibility is finally letting me get under the bar correctly


----------



## Tassotti

no more safety bar?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> no more safety bar?


thats now a thing of the past


----------



## Tassotti

Nice ! Get some vids up


----------



## BestBefore1989

Did an hour on the X Trainer tonight.

yesterdays food was Fat 68g Carbs 78g Prot 267g

todays food Fat 102g Carbs 40g Prot 263g


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Did an hour on the X Trainer tonight.
> 
> yesterdays food was Fat 68g Carbs 78g Prot 267g
> 
> todays food Fat 102g Carbs 40g Prot 263g


Oi oi,good show mate,you'll be like a bendy bandy Ghandi soon-hope you don't need to feed 100m followers too though


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Oi oi,good show mate,you'll be like a bendy bandy Ghandi soon-hope you don't need to feed 100m followers too though


Mahatma Bendy, thats me


----------



## strongmanmatt

Looking forward to seeing it all mate, looking good though none the less. Keep up the hard work and good diet mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

30 min on the Trainer and then 15 min stretching done first thing this morning


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> 30 min on the Trainer and then 15 min stretching done first thing this morning


SHHHHH................................................................i AM THINKING........................................................................


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> SHHHHH................................................................i AM THINKING........................................................................


sorry.........................................................................So that's what it is ! You can see the smoke from Westcliff


----------



## biglbs

ffS,CAN THEY NOT SHUT THE NET DOWN FOR A BIT?.................................................................................ER...................................


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> ffS,CAN THEY NOT SHUT THE NET DOWN FOR A BIT?.................................................................................ER...................................


They cant, but I have to shut it down at my end. Gotta stop skiveing and go do some work


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> They cant, but I have to shut it down at my end. Gotta stop skiveing and go do some work


I had it then too....................................


----------



## BestBefore1989

So, tonight's workout was 15 min on the bike warming up,

*Bench Press *

warmup	3x5	40

warmup	1x5	45

warmup	1x3	55

warmup	1x2	75

working sets	3x5	87.5

*Deadlift*

warmup	2x5	60

warmup	1x3	90

warmup	1x2	130

working set	1x5	160

followed by 30 min on the treadmill power walking on incline level 6 at 5kph (harder than it sounds)

I don't normally do vanity lifts but I must confess I am thinking of adding in some bicep and tricep work in preparation of the holiday


----------



## biglbs

Why not?


----------



## BestBefore1989

why not indeed.

Ill start with 2 exercises per muscle, 3 sets in the 10 to 12 rep range once a week and see how I get on.

Cant make a lot of improvement in 6 weeks but every little helps


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterdays food intake was Fat 71g, Carbs 122g, Prot 210g

This morning I have done an hour on the static bike following the Cardio Coach 6 instructions (intervals of either increased resistance, speed or both)

I will get some measurements and a picture taken and will post them tomorrow.


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Ive put the pictures side by side
> 
> I'm glad I decided to take pictures now
> 
> View attachment 80064
> 
> 
> View attachment 80065
> 
> 
> View attachment 80066


 :thumb:

brilliant progress m8 ...........you can certainly see them tits have changed into pecs :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> So, tonight's workout was 15 min on the bike warming up,
> 
> *Bench Press *
> 
> warmup	3x5	40
> 
> warmup	1x5	45
> 
> warmup	1x3	55
> 
> warmup	1x2	75
> 
> working sets	3x5	87.5
> 
> *Deadlift*
> 
> warmup	2x5	60
> 
> warmup	1x3	90
> 
> warmup	1x2	130
> 
> working set	1x5	160
> 
> followed by 30 min on the treadmill power walking on incline level 6 at 5kph (harder than it sounds)
> 
> I don't normally do vanity lifts but I must confess I am thinking of adding in some bicep and tricep work in preparation of the holiday


after a while I bet you start to get elbow joint probs ...................hopefully not !


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> after a while I bet you start to get elbow joint probs ...................hopefully not !


no joint pains since I discovered GHRP-2 and CJC1295


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> no joint pains since I discovered GHRP-2 and CJC1295


LOl yea I discoverd them must be getting on for 2 years now .....but no way can I go back to single joint movements (been through all the scenarios)..its just a no no for me now.

good luck tho bro your doing great ..Really :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> LOl yea I discoverd them must be getting on for 2 years now .....but no way can I go back to single joint movements (been through all the scenarios)..its just a no no for me now.
> 
> good luck tho bro your doing great ..Really :thumbup1:


No i cannot smoke one joint per movement either i would be wasted,actualy i have not had any joints for 10 years or more


----------



## dt36

Good progress in the pictures Mate. Definate improvments all over. Well done, and keep it going.


----------



## biglbs

In those pics it shows you have had your stairs moved as well as fat removed


----------



## BestBefore1989

OK so I weight myself today

214lb and the bathroom scales say I am at 29.6% body fat

Waist measurement is 38inches



sorry they are not great pictures I used the mirror to take them, I could not be bothered to try and set up something to stand the camera on to use the timer


----------



## Tassotti

Put em side by side


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterday was not good. The in-laws came around and we ended up going out to eat, and of course there was a couple of beers to ease the loss to Italy!

Today has started better, this morning I did 35 min on the X Trainer.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight after 15 min warm up I did as follows

*Squat	*

warmup	3x5	50

warmup	1x3	70

warmup	1x2	95

working sets	3x5	125

*Press	*

warmup	1x5	20

warmup	1x5	25

warmup	1x5	30

warmup	1x3	35

warmup	1x2	40

working sets	3x5	50

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	2x5	55

warmup	1x3	65

warmup	1x2	75

working sets	3x5	90

Followed by 30 min on the static bike

and as proof I am now flexible enough to squat without the assistance of straps

5 X 125kg


----------



## Tassotti

Is that a pussy-pad I spy?


----------



## BestBefore1989

what can I tell you? I'm a wimp !


----------



## Tassotti

Bin it. Looks like it's putting you off-balance and the weight is coming forward onto your toes.


----------



## BestBefore1989

woke up late so did nothing till this evening when I did 50 min on the XTrainer.

Yesterdays food was F137g C 136g P 234g

Today's food was F 98g C 148g P 214g


----------



## Replicator

today was a good day LOL


----------



## biglbs

:whistling:


Replicator said:


> today was a good day LOL


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> :whistling:


 ..carbs and fats were better ratios werent they


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I put in 30 min interval training on the static bike.

I need to set my alarm earlier, as in an ideal world I need 30 min between my morning GHRP-2 CJC1295 injection and training and I would like to up the morning cardio, problem is I often only get 5/6 hours sleep as it is


----------



## biglbs

Your growth is fully released by between 10 and 15 mins mate,no need to wait longer for release,how many times do you pin/day?


----------



## TECH

Just watched that video. At first I thought it was a link to an execution or maybe that you are some type of wrestler? Get that flag of your face man.

As for the squats, nice and deep mate. Get rid of the pussay pad though. Like Tass said it'll put you off balance and wobble the bar.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Same as me BestBefore, I only get about 5 hours a night, fecks me right over!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Your growth is fully released by between 10 and 15 mins mate,no need to wait longer for release,how many times do you pin/day?


I read an article on Datbtrue that said for optimum fat loss, inject 30min before excersise



TECH said:


> Just watched that video. At first I thought it was a link to an execution or maybe that you are some type of wrestler? Get that flag of your face man.
> 
> As for the squats, nice and deep mate. Get rid of the pussay pad though. Like Tass said it'll put you off balance and wobble the bar.


Thats the hood of my patriotic Lonsdale Hoddy, not a flag on my face !



strongmanmatt said:


> Same as me BestBefore, I only get about 5 hours a night, fecks me right over!


I try to get to bed earlier but it never happens


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout was 15 min on the bike warming up,

*Bench Press *

warmup	3x5	40

warmup	1x5	50

warmup	1x3	60

warmup	1x2	75

working sets	3x5	90

*Deadlift *

warmup	2x5	65

warmup	1x3	90

warmup	1x2	140

working set	1x5	165

followed by 30 min on the bike


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Tonight's workout was 15 min on the bike warming up,
> 
> *Bench Press *
> 
> warmup	3x5	40
> 
> warmup	1x5	50
> 
> warmup	1x3	60
> 
> warmup	1x2	75
> 
> working sets	3x5	90
> 
> *Deadlift *
> 
> warmup	2x5	65
> 
> warmup	1x3	90
> 
> warmup	1x2	140
> 
> working set	1x5	165
> 
> followed by 30 min on the bike


Nice


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning all

this morning I did my 30 min interval training on the X Trainer

Yesterdays food was F 100g, C 82g P 215g

I know the fats to high but I didnt pack my lunch and KFC is soooooo nice :drool:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight I did 50 min on the X trainer at a low level intensity

Todays food was F 66g C 129g P 236g


----------



## BestBefore1989

ache all over today, not sure why. Going to postpone tonights workout till tomorrow and have an early night.


----------



## Replicator

sleeping is when you heal and grow the most


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> sleeping is when you heal and grow the most


Only a lot!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I must now confess,

somehow last night, instead of training, dinner then bed,

and instead of an early night to rest and recover,

turned into a super large pizza go go with several whiskey and cokes whilst watching a film till midnight 

Off to hit the weights now for a fasted workout and to do what I should have done last night


----------



## biglbs

Fasted?????

You are still digesting it bro.................................. :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Fasted?????
> 
> You are still digesting it bro.................................. :lol:


Great then Im off to do some pizza powered presses


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Great then Im off to do some pizza powered presses


you gone yet?


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> I must now confess,
> 
> somehow last night, instead of training, dinner then bed,
> 
> and instead of an early night to rest and recover,
> 
> turned into a super large pizza go go with several whiskey and cokes whilst watching a film till midnight
> 
> Off to hit the weights now for a fasted workout and to do what I should have done last night


bet this workout is crap ...............I wonder why :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> bet this workout is crap ...............I wonder why :lol:


 :001_tt2:

The workout went like this

*Squat	*

warmup	2x5	50kg

warmup	1x5	55kg

warmup	1x3	75kg

warmup	1x2	100kg

working sets	3x5	130kg

*Pizza Press* 

warmup	2x5	15kg

warmup	1x5	25kg

warmup	1x3	35kg

warmup	1x2	40kg

working sets	3x5	50kg

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	2x5	55

warmup	1x3	65

warmup	1x2	65

working sets	3x5	92.5

then as planned the beach extras

*Barbell curls* 3X10 25kg

*skull crushers* 3X10 25kg

*alternating Hammer curls*10 / 9 / 8 16kg

*Dips* 10 / 9 / 7 bodyweight


----------



## BestBefore1989

Pester power, 130kg squats with no pussy padding






Pizza Power 50kg press


----------



## Tassotti

Yes, yes, yes...Awesome


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Yes, yes, yes...Awesome


:blush:feeling the love


----------



## TECH

Very nice squatting.


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> :001_tt2:
> 
> The workout went like this
> 
> *Squat	*
> 
> warmup	2x5	50kg
> 
> warmup	1x5	55kg
> 
> warmup	1x3	75kg
> 
> warmup	1x2	100kg
> 
> working sets	3x5	130kg
> 
> *Pizza Press*
> 
> warmup	2x5	15kg
> 
> warmup	1x5	25kg
> 
> warmup	1x3	35kg
> 
> warmup	1x2	40kg
> 
> working sets	3x5	50kg
> 
> *Pendlay Rows*
> 
> warmup	2x5	55
> 
> warmup	1x3	65
> 
> warmup	1x2	65
> 
> working sets	3x5	92.5
> 
> then as planned the beach extras
> 
> *Barbell curls* 3X10 25kg
> 
> *skull crushers* 3X10 25kg
> 
> *alternating Hammer curls*10 / 9 / 8 16kg
> 
> *Dips* 10 / 9 / 7 bodyweight


Well done m8


----------



## BestBefore1989

I weight myself today

216lb so up 2lb from last week and the bathroom scales say I am at 29.8% body fat, up 0.2%

Waist measurement is still 38inches


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> I weight myself today
> 
> 216lb so up 2lb from last week and the bathroom scales say I am at 29.8% body fat, up 0.2%
> 
> Waist measurement is still 38inches


BF % on scales is b0ll0cks m8 they go by body mass/weight and dont take into account for BB people and muscle mass do it proper with calipers and surprise yourself


----------



## BestBefore1989

work messed up all my plans for yesterday so nothing to tell other than I ate too much!

This morning I did 30 min on the X trainer


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> work messed up all my plans for yesterday so nothing to tell other than I ate too much!
> 
> This morning I did 30 min on the X trainer


let it go BB we all have these days from time to time


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> let it go BB we all have these days from time to time


to true mate

I have just finished tonights workout;

15 min on the bike warming up,

*Bench Press *

warmup	3x5	40

warmup	1x5	50

warmup	1x3	60

warmup	1x2	80

working sets	3x5 92.5

*Deadlift *

warmup	2x5	65

warmup	1x3	100

warmup	1x2	140

working set	1x5	170

followed by 30 min on the bike


----------



## biglbs

How you feeling these days,more energy???


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yes thanks mate.

:bounce:

just not enough to copy your shoulder routine, your loving those high reps


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yes thanks mate.
> 
> :bounce:
> 
> just not enough to copy your shoulder routine, your loving those high reps


It makes a change,though i did go fairly heavy too,have ratchet shoulders today


----------



## BestBefore1989

wash your camper again :lol:

that'll get the blood back in there and loosen them up


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> wash your camper again :lol:
> 
> that'll get the blood back in there and loosen them up


No don't fookin thing is huge!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

put in 30 min on the static bike this morning, did the Cardio Coach 3 work out


----------



## Replicator

All good BB


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just did an hour on the X Trainer

Todays food was F 68g C 115g P 227g


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight work out was:

15 min warm up on the bike

*Squat	*

warmup	2x5	45kg

warmup	1x5	50kg

warmup	1x3	80kg

warmup	1x2	105kg

working sets	3x5	135kg

*Press*

warmup	2x5	15kg

warmup	1x5	25kg

warmup	1x3	35kg

warmup	1x2	40kg

working sets	3x5	52.5kg

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	55

warmup	1x3	65

warmup	1x2	80

working sets	3x5	92.5


----------



## Tassotti

Solid


----------



## BestBefore1989

thanks mate, should be getting close to my PBs by the time I go on holiday and I'm planning to buy some of that magic juice, so that when I return I can smash my old PBs


----------



## Tassotti

orange ?


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> orange ?


no !!!! Lemon :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

going to get some osterone to test


----------



## Tassotti

cryptic


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> cryptic


crossword


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yea, I hear that sometimes when you test the osterone , cross words are all the R-rage :lol:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yea, I hear that sometimes when you test the osterone , cross words are all the R-rage :lol:


Fallasy, its all bollocks ................think roid rage and theres the plecebo affect right there .


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> thanks mate, should be getting close to my PBs by the time I go on holiday and I'm planning to buy some of that magic juice, so that when I return I can smash my old PBs


Dirty roider. :tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Dirty roider. :tongue:


here's hoping :sneaky2:


----------



## BestBefore1989

15 min on the bike warming up,

*Bench Press *

warmup 3x5 45

warmup 1x5 55

warmup 1x3 65

warmup 1x2 85

working sets 3x5 95

*Deadlift*

warmup 2x5 70

warmup 1x3 105

warmup 1x2 145

working set 1x5 175

*Barbell curls* 3X12 25kg

*skull crushers* 3X12 25kg

*alternating Hammer curls*10 / 10 / 10 16kg

*Dips* 10 / 10 / 5 bodyweight


----------



## biglbs

OiOi,looking good there,some strong deads too,well done mate,must have been the coffee


----------



## Tassotti

Curls, curls, curls. Is the sun out ?

Get some more vids up


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Curls, curls, curls. Is the sun out ?
> 
> Get some more vids up


On Holiday in next month, hence the inclusion of the arms workout.

Might be old and butt ugly but I still gotta look my best


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> On Holiday in next month, hence the inclusion of the arms workout.
> 
> Might be old and butt ugly but I still gotta look my best


You will be too tall for poolside seats


----------



## Tassotti

You gonna do any magic beans


----------



## BestBefore1989

that's OK I like strolling along the beach with my dark glasses on, that way I don't get in trouble with the wife as she cant see where I'm looking when I'm enjoying the view :tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> You gonna do any magic beans


no mate there a pain in the ar5e


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterdays food was F 102g C 154g P 217g

My lower back and right ass feel stiff/sore today! I am going to have to check my deadlift form

Anyway, its cheat day so I'm off for a fry up :bounce:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yesterdays food was F 102g C 154g P 217g
> 
> My lower back and right ass feel stiff/sore today! I am going to have to check my deadlift form
> 
> Anyway, its cheat day so I'm off for a fry up :bounce:


We are shut mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> We are shut mate


 :lol:

Bugger, I'll have to go wake the wife up, Its too wet to BBQ and I dont know how to work the oven


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yesterdays food was F 102g C 154g P 217g
> 
> My lower back and right ass feel stiff/sore today! I am going to have to check my deadlift form
> 
> Anyway, its cheat day so I'm off for a fry up :bounce:


touch of sciatica maybe ....................if its a sharp pain coming across buttock


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> touch of sciatica maybe ....................if its a sharp pain coming across buttock


How things have changed, 35 years ago a sharp pain coming across buttock was called the cane :thumbdown:


----------



## BestBefore1989

OK this morning I did half an hour on the X Trainer, tonight I was planning to lift but I was late getting home and have a headache. I was tempted to do nothing but managed to force myself into 30 mins on the static bike.


----------



## Replicator

Something is always better than nothing unless your not well then nothing is far better than something because something would be counter productive and nothing would be productive under this situation :blink:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> Something is always better than nothing unless your not well then nothing is far better than something because something would be counter productive and nothing would be productive under this situation :blink:


I cant argue with that, mind you I struggled to even read it :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I did 30 min of Cardio Coach 3 (interval training) on my bike.

Yesterdays food was F 129g C 87g P 217g


----------



## BestBefore1989

Work made me late home again :cursing:

so rather than miss training all together I did a shortened routine.

I cut out the row as my row is not bad but I kept in the press as I'm weak on press so need the work and of course I kept in the squats.

15 min warm up on the bike

*Squat	*

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	55

warmup	1x3	80

warmup	1x2	110

working sets	3x5	140

*Press*

warmup	2x5	15

warmup	1x5	25

warmup	1x3	35

warmup	1x2	40

working sets	3x5	55


----------



## George-Bean

Great post mate. Reps.


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Great post mate. Reps.


Thanks


----------



## George-Bean

Definitely subbed and rated.


----------



## Tassotti

Vids..Yah !

Made the 140 look rediculously easy.


----------



## George-Bean

Watching his vids has made me want to go for the 100kg bench press tomorrow nite, I aint managed it yet (I'm only little hehe)


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Watching his vids has made me want to go for the 100kg bench press tomorrow nite, I aint managed it yet (I'm only little hehe)


Go for it :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Go for it :thumb:


You look taller in real life? :confused1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I live by the rule, Never squat in platforms!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Fantastic vids mate. Made 140 look easy as hell will be pleased when I do reps on that hehe.


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Work made me late home again :cursing:
> 
> so rather than miss training all together I did a shortened routine.
> 
> I cut out the row as my row is not bad but I kept in the press as I'm weak on press so need the work and of course I kept in the squats.
> 
> 15 min warm up on the bike
> 
> *Squat	*
> 
> warmup	2x5	45
> 
> warmup	1x5	55
> 
> warmup	1x3	80
> 
> warmup	1x2	110
> 
> working sets	3x5	140
> 
> *Press*
> 
> warmup	2x5	15
> 
> warmup	1x5	25
> 
> warmup	1x3	35
> 
> warmup	1x2	40
> 
> working sets	3x5	55


i should have repped you for this not the one above


----------



## BestBefore1989

Did my normal warm up then

*Bench Press*

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	55

warmup	1x3	65

warmup	1x2	85

working sets	3x5	97.5

*Deadlift*

warmup	2x5	70

warmup	1x3	105

warmup	1x2	150

working set	1x5	180






I tried to video the deadlift as well but in the warm up I only recorded my fat ar5e and on the working set the phone fell over and all I recorded was black!


----------



## Tassotti

Amateurs ...


----------



## George-Bean

Nice one on the benching mate, love to see the vids.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Only two weeks till my holidays so as part of the final push to loose some fat I have added Clen into the mix

Took 80mcg yesterday and 120mcg this morning.

Did half an hour on the bike this morning following Cardio Coach Volume 2 interval training


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Nice one on the benching mate, love to see the vids.


Thanks mate check out Tassotti's journal he has LOTS of video of his workouts


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Only two weeks till my holidays so as part of the final push to loose some fat I have added Clen into the mix
> 
> Took 80mcg yesterday and 120mcg this morning.
> 
> Did half an hour on the bike this morning following Cardio Coach Volume 2 interval training


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Only two weeks till my holidays so as part of the final push to loose some fat I have added Clen into the mix
> 
> Took 80mcg yesterday and 120mcg this morning.
> 
> Did half an hour on the bike this morning following Cardio Coach Volume 2 interval training


Wow shakyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :lol:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate check out Tassotti's journal he has LOTS of video of his workouts


yea but ....they are abit iffy ..........he caught me out ith 120 X 120 teh [email protected] ... :lol: ..........believe anything me :mellow:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> Wow shakyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :lol:


Not yet, we shall have to see what 160mcg does tomorrow :w00t:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not yet, we shall have to see what 160mcg does tomorrow :w00t:


if i take a 40mcg above my meds I know about it, not shaky but its enough for me ........gives me headaches with any more


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not yet, we shall have to see what 160mcg does tomorrow :w00t:


I just cannot deal with these at all,feel poop on them,prefere t3/t4 combo.How do you feel on them mate?


----------



## BestBefore1989

I feel fine mate, in fact at 120 I don't feel any different to normal


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I feel fine mate, in fact at 120 I don't feel any different to normal


You nutter!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just put an hour in on the X Trainer.

soaking in sweat and feeling Knackered now :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

Measures heart rate or HIIT?


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Measures heart rate or HIIT?


I have a LifeFitness X3i Cross-Trainer so if I wear the chest strap it will give accurate heart rate and calorie info but I have it programmed with my age and weight so even without the heart rate chest strap it will give me approximate figures but I don't even bother recording them anymore. I found that they are not too far off the numbers that the My Fat Secret app estimates so I use that as it keeps all the info in one place.


----------



## George-Bean

Life fitness make some really smooth moving cardio kit. Couldn't stretch my budget to one but managed to scrounge a half decent one, but not life fitness one ;-D


----------



## BestBefore1989

I got real Lucky, got it a couple of years ago off ebay, I guess the seller either didn't know the second hand value or was too cheap to put a Min value on it, either way I got it dirt cheap.

All my kit is second hand and as cheap as I can get it, you may notice in my videos my bars aren't even proper bars. :lol:

I've been going through a financial winter the last 2 - 3 years, and what with Mortgage, wife, dog, cat, daughters and their boyfriends to feed, I needed to save money where I could.

As I have been saving on the cost of gym membership, each year I allow myself to spend 50 to 75% of what I would have spend on membership on additional equipment and call it my Xmas present from the wife.


----------



## George-Bean

An excellent idea mate. I have a lot of fun in my garage gym and its come together really well now, gotta say though, I do like the commercial gym.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Slept till 9am :thumb:

I weight myself today

210lb so down 6lb from two weeks ago 

The bathroom scales say I am at 29.% body fat

Waist measurement is still 38inches :cursing:


----------



## Tassotti

This will make you feel better. My waist is 50 inches.


----------



## BestBefore1989

well I guess I must have a fatter ar5e than you, coss if I'm loosing weight and its not coming off my gut, I've got to be loosing it from somewhere else


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Slept till 9am :thumb:
> 
> I weight myself today
> 
> 210lb so down 6lb from two weeks ago
> 
> The bathroom scales say I am at 29.% body fat
> 
> Waist measurement is still 38inches :cursing:


m8 honestly bathroon scales cannot tell your body fat ..........they are all based on weight end of, and do no take into account bb and fitness people who can be still heavy .............Imaging a Top pro at 6% body fat jumping on these scales .......they would tell him he was 30% BF LOL


----------



## TECH

Replicator said:


> m8 honestly bathroon scales cannot tell your body fat ..........they are all based on weight end of, and do no take into account bb and fitness people who can be still heavy .............Imaging a Top pro at 6% body fat jumping on these scales .......they would tell him he was 30% BF LOL


My brother in law is a monster, takes lots of gear and GH. About 6'0 and 18 stone, very low BF, something like that anyway. Few Xmas's ago he through the Wii controller out the window when the Wii fit board told him he was in a high risk obese category.


----------



## Replicator

TECH said:


> My brother in law is a monster, takes lots of gear and GH. About 6'0 and 18 stone, very low BF, something like that anyway. Few Xmas's ago he through the Wii controller out the window when the Wii fit board told him he was in a high risk obese category.


LOL yea it would ............got to be calipers :thumbup1:


----------



## Jaff0

TECH said:


> My brother in law is a monster, takes lots of gear and GH. About 6'0 and 18 stone, very low BF, something like that anyway. Few Xmas's ago he through the Wii controller out the window when the Wii fit board told him he was in a high risk obese category.


Bet that Wii controller learnt it's lesson and never messed with him again...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> LOL yea it would ............got to be calipers :thumbup1:


Plan to go mainly by the mirror


----------



## Tassotti

Shaking yet?


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Plan to go mainly by the mirror


why ...does it have calipers :confused1: how can you possibly look in a mirror and say yup I AM (WHATEVER) bf %.............who gives a **** anyway ..its your call whatever :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

no mate, took 160 this morning but again feeling no different from normal.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> why ...does it have calipers :confused1: how can you possibly look in a mirror and say yup I AM (WHATEVER) bf %.............who gives a **** anyway ..its your call whatever :thumbup1:


I guess its coss I am vain. :lol:

I have callipers but I can never get the same reading twice from them so I don't trust them


----------



## Tassotti

BestBefore1989 said:


> no mate, took 160 this morning but again feeling no different from normal.


It's bunk, get on the DNP


----------



## TECH

Jaff0 said:


> Bet that Wii controller learnt it's lesson and never messed with him again...


Actually it got together with the nunchuck controller and got revenge the next xmas...


----------



## BestBefore1989

My normal 15 min warm up then the workout went like this

*Squat	*

warmup	2x5	45kg

warmup	1x5	55kg

warmup	1x3	85kg

warmup	1x2	115kg

working sets	3x5	145kg

*Press*

warmup	2x5	15kg

warmup	1x5	25kg

warmup	1x3	35kg

warmup	1x2	40kg

working sets	3x5	57.5kg Last set was more a push Press :nono:

*Pendlay Rows *

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	55

warmup	1x3	65

warmup	1x2	85

working sets	3x5	97.5

Vanity extras

*Barbell curls* 3X10 30kg

*skull crushers* 3X10 30kg

*alternating Hammer curls*3X10 16kg

*Dips* 12 / 10 / 7 bodyweight


----------



## Tassotti

Awesome


----------



## George-Bean

Appreciate the pressing. I love these videos.


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> I guess its coss I am vain. :lol:
> 
> I have callipers but I can never get the same reading twice from them so I don't trust them


do the five point one then and do the overall sums thing LOl


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> do the five point one then and do the overall sums thing LOl


gonna try your chocolate eggy quark tonight :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> gonna try your chocolate eggy quark tonight :thumb:


you will love it :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt

BestBefore,

It's great to see your staying with it and training hard at the age of 50 mate, great credit to yourself and others your a inspirational fella.

You thought about doing any BB shows or Powerlifting competitions? :confused1:


----------



## Tassotti

Yeah you old bastard !


----------



## strongmanmatt

Tassotti said:


> Yeah you old bastard !


NOw I wasn't implying anything of the sort tass you young bastard. hah


----------



## BestBefore1989

strongmanmatt said:


> BestBefore,
> 
> It's great to see your staying with it and training hard at the age of 50 mate, great credit to yourself and others your a inspirational fella.
> 
> You thought about doing any BB shows or Powerlifting competitions? :confused1:


Thats kind of you to say mate, the only person I want to better is myself


----------



## George-Bean

I watch BB1989's vids on you tube, shocked he is 50, puts younger guys to shame.


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> I watch BB1989's vids on you tube, shocked he is 50, puts younger guys to shame.


Kind of you to say.

I have 6 months before my 50th Birthday, so plenty of time thank goodness as I have plenty of work to do if I am to hit my goal.

I took 160 of clen again this morning

due to the 48 hour half life I will increase dose every second day until I feel it.


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Kind of you to say.
> 
> I have 6 months before my 50th Birthday, so plenty of time thank goodness as I have plenty of work to do if I am to hit my goal.
> 
> I took 160 of clen again this morning
> 
> due to the 48 hour half life I will increase dose every second day until I feel it.


Clenbuterol half life is 36 hrs m8


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> gonna try your chocolate eggy quark tonight :thumb:


So ..what the verdict


----------



## Replicator

strongmanmatt said:


> BestBefore,
> 
> It's great to see your staying with it and training hard at the age of 50 mate, great credit to yourself and others your a inspirational fella.
> 
> You thought about doing any BB shows or Powerlifting competitions? :confused1:


Oh to be 50 ...so long ago :crying:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> Clenbuterol half life is 36 hrs m8


LOL That made me go look it up again. 36-39 hours so I stand corrected.

Either way it makes sense to have waited another day before upping the dose to 200.

I have never taken such a high dose before but so far I am yet to feel the effects of the clen.

When I get to a dose that gives me tremors I will maintain it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> So ..what the verdict


Think I got something wrong as I ended up with chocolate flavoured scrambled egg in runny goop :confused1:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL That made me go look it up again. 36-39 hours so I stand corrected.
> 
> Either way it makes sense to have waited another day before upping the dose to 200.
> 
> I have never taken such a high dose before but so far I am yet to feel the effects of the clen.
> 
> When I get to a dose that gives me tremors I will maintain it.


I hate to say this but sound like your stuff is bunk ...to be at those levels without any effects is unheard of ...............sorry but hope for your sake its just you LOL


----------



## Tassotti

Aus always links to some study where they gave heart attack patients 720mcg !!!!!!

Man, those fcukers must have been vibrating


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> Aus always links to some study where they gave heart attack patients 720mcg !!!!!!
> 
> Man, those fcukers must have been vibrating


Holly fvck mg:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Aus always links to some study where they gave heart attack patients 720mcg !!!!!!
> 
> Man, those fcukers must have been vibrating


Thanks for the tip, I'll stop at 600 :lol:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks for the tip, I'll stop at 600 :lol:


bwahaahahahahh:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I took 200mcg Clen

45 min on the bike doing Cardio Coach Volume 4

which this morning was hard work!


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> This morning I took 200mcg Clen
> 
> 45 min on the bike doing Cardio Coach Volume 4
> 
> which this morning was hard work!


any vibration yet lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

no mate but was starting to feel a little flushed this afternoon so hopefully its starting to kick in :blush:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> no mate but was starting to feel a little flushed this afternoon so hopefully its starting to kick in :blush:


LOL you must be fvckin imune to them :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Work out today was pants, I had no strength

Did my normal warm up then

*Bench Press*

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	50

warmup	1x3	70

warmup	1x2	90

working sets	1x5	100

working sets	1x4	100

working sets	1x3	100

*Deadlift *

warmup	2x5	70

warmup	1x3	110

warmup	1x2	155

working set never happened, I went to lift 185kg and it was going nowhere

I don't know if it is down to my diet, before my post workout shake/snack I had only eaten 15g of Carbs today, or if its simply one of those days. Either way I'm not a happy bunny


----------



## Replicator

put it down to one of those days m8 and put it behind you ..................I find the lack of sleep can play a big part on my workouts ...not the same oomph If I havent slept proper


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I took 200mcg Clen

30 min on the X Trainer


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> This morning I took 200mcg Clen
> 
> 30 min on the X Trainer


Hot :blush:


----------



## BestBefore1989

no mate, Had a slight headache today but that's all and to be honest I am not sure its down to the clen.


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> no mate, Had a slight headache today but that's all and to be honest I am not sure its down to the clen.


well it is one of the most prominent sides im afraid, and Im surprised you have'nt had one before now with them doses LOL


----------



## BestBefore1989

well we will have to see what 240 brings tomorrow :confused1:

Diet has been strict last couple of days

Monday was F75g C 77g P250g

Today was F65g C 40g P232g


----------



## George-Bean

BestBefore1989 said:


> Work out today was pants, I had no strength
> 
> Did my normal warm up then
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 
> warmup	2x5	45
> 
> warmup	1x5	50
> 
> warmup	1x3	70
> 
> warmup	1x2	90
> 
> working sets	1x5	100
> 
> working sets	1x4	100
> 
> working sets	1x3	100
> 
> *Deadlift *
> 
> warmup	2x5	70
> 
> warmup	1x3	110
> 
> warmup	1x2	155
> 
> working set never happened, I went to lift 185kg and it was going nowhere
> 
> I don't know if it is down to my diet, before my post workout shake/snack I had only eaten 15g of Carbs today, or if its simply one of those days. Either way I'm not a happy bunny


Just put it down to one of those days, and first sign of a headache down half a pint of water mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Had 8 good hours sleep last night :thumb:

Took 240 mcg Clen with Taurine

30 min on the X Trainer


----------



## George-Bean

8 hours, golden, seems everyone else cant sleep on this forum hehehe


----------



## BestBefore1989

My normal 15 min warm up then the workout went like this

*Squat	*

warmup	2x5	45kg

warmup	1x5	60kg

warmup	1x3	90kg

warmup	1x2	120kg

working sets	3x5	150kg *PB* 

*Press *

warmup	2x5	15kg

warmup	1x5	25kg

warmup	1x3	35kg

warmup	1x2	40kg

working sets	3x5	57.5kg Bad form again I may drop weight rather than preform a push Press

*Pendlay Rows *

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	55

warmup	1x3	65

warmup	1x2	85

working sets	3x5	97.5


----------



## Tassotti

I can't believe how easy you make it look. Loads more in you yet


----------



## BestBefore1989

thanks mate. I hope to hit 160 X 5 before I go on holiday


----------



## Tassotti

wHAT'S YOUR 1rm


----------



## BestBefore1989

no idea mate, I just looked it up and apparently 150 X 5 = 175kg 1 rep max but I have never tried to squat anywhere near that


----------



## corporates

reading this post and watching your squat gives me hope at 44yrs old i'm catching up.:cool:

You look like you have plenty left in the squats mate, no strain that i could see or wobbles. :bounce:


----------



## Tassotti

BestBefore1989 said:


> no idea mate, I just looked it up and apparently 150 X 5 = 175kg 1 rep max but I have never tried to squat anywhere near that


Those calculators are way off in my experience. You've got 200Kg in there easy


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks mate, when I get back from my hols I would love to get my squats up to 200 for reps and my deadlift back up to over 200kg, but what I need to improve is my pressing.

I press like a girl guide or perhaps a hench brownie :lol:

I am fed up of eating a calorie deficit so I'm knocking it on the head at the end of next week and when I return from holiday I will try to keep my carbs down and my calories up and we will see what that does to my body composition.


----------



## TECH

BestBefore1989 said:


> My normal 15 min warm up then the workout went like this
> 
> *Squat	*
> 
> warmup	2x5	45kg
> 
> warmup	1x5	60kg
> 
> warmup	1x3	90kg
> 
> warmup	1x2	120kg
> 
> working sets	3x5	150kg *PB*
> 
> *Press *
> 
> warmup	2x5	15kg
> 
> warmup	1x5	25kg
> 
> warmup	1x3	35kg
> 
> warmup	1x2	40kg
> 
> working sets	3x5	57.5kg Bad form again I may drop weight rather than preform a push Press
> 
> *Pendlay Rows *
> 
> warmup	2x5	45
> 
> warmup	1x5	55
> 
> warmup	1x3	65
> 
> warmup	1x2	85
> 
> working sets	3x5	97.5


You make me want to squat.


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I took 240 mcg Clen with Taurine

I just did an hour on the static bike working out to cardio coach volume 6


----------



## George-Bean

working sets 3x5 150kg PB <-----reps well earned.

You really set me off squatting, I hammered my pb this week and your vids really got me encouraged and up for it.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> no mate but was starting to feel a little flushed this afternoon so hopefully its starting to kick in :blush:


Fook me i was on 160mcg and felt like i was gonna die!!!!

My mate is like you he took 500mcg to prove it,loony tune,he barely got hot or shakey,i would be dead!

You are not on any beta blockers are you:confused1:


----------



## corporates

biglbs said:


> Fook me i was on 160mcg and felt like i was gonna die!!!!
> 
> My mate is like you he took 500mcg to prove it,loony tune,he barely got hot or shakey,i would be dead!
> 
> You are not on any beta blockers are you:confused1:


If he was on betas what would happen? I am on betas so would be nice to know mate.


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate, when I get back from my hols I would love to get my squats up to 200 for reps and my deadlift back up to over 200kg, but what I need to improve is my pressing.
> 
> I press like a girl guide or perhaps a hench brownie :lol:
> 
> I am fed up of eating a calorie deficit so I'm knocking it on the head at the end of next week and when I return from holiday I will try to keep my carbs down and my calories up and we will see what that does to my body composition.


I know the feeling m8, Im absolute crap at pressing and over the years ive tried everything , low , high , less , more , you name it ive tried it and no matter what I do my genetics say NO you will gain little per year here and thats that, ... so just do what I can dowadays and dont let it bother me ..........to much :mellow:


----------



## biglbs

corporates said:


> If he was on betas what would happen? I am on betas so would be nice to know mate.


Beta's will block the effect unless you are on type 1 specific blockers,non specifific blockers block 1 and 2 so clen being type 2 it will not work.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Fook me i was on 160mcg and felt like i was gonna die!!!!
> 
> My mate is like you he took 500mcg to prove it,loony tune,he barely got hot or shakey,i would be dead!
> 
> You are not on any beta blockers are you:confused1:


Back from your holidays mate? Hope you had a great time, I'll pop into your thread in a second or two and find out 

I am taking nothing else apart from the peptides. Last time I took Clen I had shakes at 180mcg so I don't know why I this time its having so little effect.

I may look into getting some ketotifen to take with the clen.



Replicator said:


> I know the feeling m8, Im absolute crap at pressing and over the years ive tried everything , low , high , less , more , you name it ive tried it and no matter what I do my genetics say NO you will gain little per year here and thats that, ... so just do what I can dowadays and dont let it bother me ..........*too* *much* :mellow:


 :lol: so its OK that it bothers me a bit?


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I took Took 240 mcg Clen with Taurine

and tonight I put an hour in on the X Trainer


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Back from your holidays mate? Hope you had a great time, I'll pop into your thread in a second or two and find out
> 
> I am taking nothing else apart from the peptides. Last time I took Clen I had shakes at 180mcg so I don't know why I this time its having so little effect.
> 
> I may look into getting some ketotifen to take with the clen.
> 
> :lol: so its OK that it bothers me a bit?


LOL yes , just a bit ..............well , to tell you it dont bother me at all would be a lie and Im not here to lie to folks,


----------



## BestBefore1989

****ed off this morning

despite being in a calorie deficit all week and taking large quantiles of clen, when I got on the scales this morning it said 210.6lb - exactly what I weighed last week :cursing:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> ****ed off this morning
> 
> despite being in a calorie deficit all week and taking large quantiles of clen, when I got on the scales this morning it said 210.6lb - exactly what I weighed last week :cursing:


honestly I dont think that clen you have is any good ..:no:...............sorry :sad:


----------



## Tassotti

BestBefore1989 said:


> ****ed off this morning
> 
> despite being in a calorie deficit all week and taking large quantiles of clen, when I got on the scales this morning it said 210.6lb - exactly what I weighed last week :cursing:


Still on peps ?


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> ****ed off this morning
> 
> despite being in a calorie deficit all week and taking large quantiles of clen, when I got on the scales this morning it said 210.6lb - exactly what I weighed last week :cursing:





Replicator said:


> honestly I dont think that clen you have is any good ..:no:...............sorry :sad:


If I took them doses id be scared to open the curtains in the morning :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

BestBefore1989 said:


> ****ed off this morning
> 
> despite being in a calorie deficit all week and taking large quantiles of clen, when I got on the scales this morning it said 210.6lb - exactly what I weighed last week :cursing:


Maybe a big number at the next weight in mate? sometimes it happens even when you've been perfect.


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> Maybe a big number at the next weight in mate? sometimes it happens even when you've been perfect.


with clen at doses big enough for an elephant :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Still on peps ?


Yes mate 3 times a day GHRP-2 and CJC1295 both at 100 mcg per dose



Replicator said:


> If I took them doses id be scared to open the curtains in the morning :lol:


I have taken clen twice before and each time at 180 I got shakes and cramps so I thought something is wrong this time, but to loose no weight at all is a real bummer.

I might as well finish of the tub I have opened and as they are having no effect on me I don't see the harm in increasing the daily dose in hope.


----------



## Tassotti

BestBefore1989 said:


> *Yes mate 3 times a day GHRP-2 and CJC1295 both at 100 mcg per dose *
> 
> I have taken clen twice before and each time at 180 I got shakes and cramps so I thought something is wrong this time, but to loose no weight at all is a real bummer.
> 
> I might as well finish of the tub I have opened and as they are having no effect on me I don't see the harm in increasing the daily dose in hope.


They propeptides? This is why you haven't lost weight...Water retention from peps


----------



## BestBefore1989

I searched Google but could not find anything to support the idea that propeptides would limit the effect of Clenbuterol in fact quite the contrary, Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide aid burning fat as well as building muscles


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> I searched Google but could not find anything to support the idea that propeptides would limit the effect of Clenbuterol in fact quite the contrary, Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide aid burning fat as well as building muscles


thats my take on it too


----------



## BestBefore1989

Work out today was a bit of a mixed bag

15 min warm up on the bike followed by

*Bench Press *

warmup 2x5 45

warmup 1x5 50

warmup 1x3 70

warmup 1x2 90

working sets 1x5 100

working sets 1x3 100

working sets 1x5 90 :thumbdown:

*Deadlift *

warmup 2x5 70

warmup 1x3 110

warmup 1x2 155

working set 5 X 180

Vanity extras

*Barbell curls* 12/ 10 /10 30kg

*skull crushers* 3X10 30kg

*alternating Hammer curls*3X10 16kg

*Dips* 12 / 10 / 10 bodyweight


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Work out today was a bit of a mixed bag
> 
> 15 min warm up on the bike followed by
> 
> *Bench Press *
> 
> warmup 2x5 45
> 
> warmup 1x5 50
> 
> warmup 1x3 70
> 
> warmup 1x2 90
> 
> working sets 1x5 100
> 
> working sets 1x3 100
> 
> working sets 1x5 90 :thumbdown:
> 
> *Deadlift *
> 
> warmup 2x5 70
> 
> warmup 1x3 110
> 
> warmup 1x2 155
> 
> working set 5 X 180
> 
> Vanity extras
> 
> *Barbell curls* 12/ 10 /10 30kg
> 
> *skull crushers* 3X10 30kg
> 
> *alternating Hammer curls*3X10 16kg
> 
> *Dips* 12 / 10 / 10 bodyweight


Stop moaning there's **** all wrong wi that .m8 :thumbup1: ...........wish I could dead 180 :sad:


----------



## BestBefore1989

its all relative mate, coss I know I have done better, I know can do better. so I am unhappy

anyway what you talking about ? you dead lift 182kg for 8 reps with your fancy trap bar !


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> its all relative mate, coss I know I have done better, I know can do better. so I am unhappy
> 
> anyway what you talking about ? you dead lift 182kg for 8 reps with your fancy trap bar !


Yea I know .....was only bantering m8 .......... it was only Partials I did for 8 reps BB ..........just below the knee and back up


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good session fella,

Wish I could do 5 on 100kg on benchpress.


----------



## BestBefore1989

strongmanmatt said:


> Good session fella,
> 
> Wish I could do 5 on 100kg on benchpress.


you will be soon the way your progressing :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

BestBefore1989 said:


> *I searched Google but could not find anything to support the idea that propeptides would limit the effect of Clenbutero*l in fact quite the contrary, Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide aid burning fat as well as building muscles


I didn't say that


----------



## George-Bean

I wanna do 100kg too ;-D He moans about what I wanna get near to ;-D


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> I didn't say that


sorry mate, I thought you where saying taking peps was why the clen was not working, when we all know its down to my billy bunter genetics


----------



## Tassotti

The peps (especially propeptides) make you retain water.

I actually gained weight on a cal deficit using them.

That is what I am saying.

But I also do think your clen may be bunk


----------



## BestBefore1989

Decided to see is another 40 would make any difference so took 280 of clen this morning.

Today is my wedding anniversary. I figured after 23 years of marriage you deserve something nice so I told her I've arranged everything and that I am taking her out to dinner, dinner-dina-dina-dina-dina-dina-dina- Batman! :thumb:

There's just no pleasing some people


----------



## George-Bean

23 years deserves reps


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Decided to see is another 40 would make any difference so took 280 of clen this morning.
> 
> Today is my wedding anniversary. I figured after 23 years of marriage you deserve something nice so I told her I've arranged everything and that I am taking her out to dinner, dinner-dina-dina-dina-dina-dina-dina- Batman! :thumb:
> 
> There's just no pleasing some people


CONGRATULATIONS M8 :thumbup1: cant rep ye yet it say .....You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later. so catch ye later


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks guys

PS I highly recommend Dark Knight Rises, if your into that sort of thing :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> PS I highly recommend Dark Knight Rises, if your into that sort of thing :thumb:


I am but will wait for the BR Rip as I couldnt sit in a cinama seat for 3 hrs LOL


----------



## strongmanmatt

Congratulations for the long service mate


----------



## biglbs

Poor cow,how the fook does she put up with you takin drugs and training all the time,,,,,ah never see each other,noted!Reps

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## George-Bean

I find feeding mine huge amount of food keeps her quite ;-D


----------



## strongmanmatt

You not been training today mate?


----------



## BestBefore1989

strongmanmatt said:


> You not been training today mate?


yes mate just doing my dinner then I will post the workout


----------



## biglbs

Doing your dinner???? work/training then cook,sack her!


----------



## BestBefore1989

cant do that, I'm going to need her when that test starts surging through me :tongue:


----------



## biglbs

Good work.better than the sh1t clen you where sold!!lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

My normal 15 min warm up then the workout went like this

*Squat	*

warmup	2x5	45kg

warmup	1x5	60kg

warmup	1x3	90kg

warmup	1x2	120kg

working sets	3x5	155kg *NEW PB* :bounce:

*Press *

warmup	2x5	15kg

warmup	1x5	25kg

warmup	1x3	35kg

warmup	1x2	40kg

working sets	3x5	55kg dropped weight to regain correct form.

Pendlay Rows

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	55

warmup	1x3	65

warmup	1x2	85

working sets	3x5	100


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Good work.better than the sh1t clen you where sold!!lol


 :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

155kg reps mate ;-D


----------



## BestBefore1989

thanks mate. I'm pleased with it, the last set was hard work


----------



## Tassotti

BestBefore1989 said:


> thanks mate. I'm pleased with it, the last set was hard work


Looked effortless again .....hmmm...I've worked it out......Plastic Plates :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Looked effortless again .....hmmm...I've worked it out......Plastic Plates :lol: :thumbup1:


 :lol: Its easy when you live in Tranquility, Node 3 and drive an Apollo to work


----------



## Replicator

would have repped ye but cant yet .........computer says no


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just put an hours work in on the X Trainer, that's another 600kcal burned


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just put an hours work in on the X Trainer, that's another 600kcal burned


Good stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Work out today was a bit of a mixed bag

15 min warm up on the bike followed by

*Bench Press*

warmup 2x5 45

warmup 1x5 50

warmup 1x3 70

warmup 1x2 90

working sets 2x5 100

working sets 1x3 100

*Deadlift *

warmup 2x5 70

warmup 1x3 110

warmup 1x2 155

working set 5 X 185


----------



## George-Bean

Awesome. You always hit good numbers mate.


----------



## Replicator

Bump G.B :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

Deffo plastic plates.

You should film a side-on angle.

What's the big old beast in the corner ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks, wasn't sure if I should post the video, my camera work is shoddy


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Deffo plastic plates.
> 
> You should film a side-on angle.
> 
> What's the big old beast in the corner ?


Its a Yamaha XJ900


----------



## strongmanmatt

Fantastic stuff buddy loving the reps great deadlifting.

BTW How tall are you, It seems your very tall!?

Also it's difficult to tell due to the camera angle behind you filming, although I'd say try stay slightly lower down if possible. However that was easy and fecking awesome deadlifting mate. Good on you and good work out.


----------



## Replicator

strongmanmatt said:


> Fantastic stuff buddy loving the reps great deadlifting.
> 
> BTW How tall are you, It seems your very tall!?
> 
> Also it's difficult to tell due to the camera angle behind you filming, although I'd say try stay slightly lower down if possible. However that was easy and fecking awesome deadlifting mate. Good on you and good work out.


he is 6 foot 12 inches tall SMM


----------



## BestBefore1989

Im 6ft so not very tall


----------



## BestBefore1989

no Reps Im 6ft its my little BB89 that's 12 inches


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> no Reps Im 6ft its my little BB89 that's 12 inches


 :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

BestBefore1989 said:


> no Reps Im 6ft its my little BB89 that's 12 inches





Replicator said:


> :lol:


If you believe that I have a video of me squatting 120kg for 120 reps :innocent:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> no Reps Im 6ft its my little BB89 that's 12 inches


Liar you are at least 6'11"


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Liar you are at least 6'11"


well OK but only if you include the afro hair


----------



## strongmanmatt

is that millimetres.


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> is that millimetres.


He is bald as a coot:confused1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> He is bald as a coot:confused1:


 :tongue:


----------



## Replicator

So am I ...............by choice ...evening :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> So am I ...............by choice ...evening :thumbup1:


so that's what's going on in your new avatar, Its the glare off your polished noggin :lol:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> so that's what's going on in your new avatar, Its the glare off your polished noggin :lol:


ist prize ..................you just won a ceeeeeeeeeegar :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> So am I ...............by choice ...evening :thumbup1:


I though you were the famous grouse!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Due to running late tonight's workout cut short but it was a good one.

15 min warm up on the bike

*Squat	*

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	60

warmup	1x3	90

warmup	1x2	120

working sets	1x5	150 - *New PB*

working sets	1x2	170 - *New PB*

I was going to try 180kg when I realised that if I increased it by a mere 2kg I would break the 400lb mark

working sets	1x1	182 - *New PB*

*Press*

warmup	2x5	15

warmup	1x5	25

warmup	1x3	35

warmup	1x2	40

working sets	3x5	56


----------



## George-Bean

400 pounds, man thats a pile of metal.

Time to get a shoulder pad mate, protect those little bones.

Love these videos, they make me want to do more myself.


----------



## Tassotti

George-Bean said:


> 400 pounds, man thats a pile of metal.
> 
> *Time to get a shoulder pad mate, protect those little bones.*
> 
> Love these videos, they make me want to do more myself.


Dude, that's worthy of a neg


----------



## BestBefore1989

now, now Tass. We all make mistakes

After all I was using one :blush: till you and many others explained why is was such a daft thing to do :nono:

so no negs, instead lets just hold him down and beat the living [email protected] out of him :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

I just said it was worthy of one. I didn't actually give a neg. Some others may not be as lenient as me though


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> I just said it was worthy of one. I didn't actually give a neg. Some others may not be as lenient as me though


I know mate, I was just being daft, I guess I am just in a good mood. I've not had a holiday for quite a while and I now cant wait for it to be Wednesday and I have my ar5e on a plane


----------



## Tassotti

BestBefore1989 said:


> I know mate, I was just being daft, I guess I am just in a good mood. I've not had a holiday for quite a while and I now cant wait for it to be Wednesday and I have my ar5e on a plane


I know..I sounded a bit serious then. Where are you going ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Off to Altinkum in Turkey :bounce:


----------



## Tassotti

Was talking to my property manager in Bulgaria yesterday and it is about 40 degrees. Turkey's about the same climate I think. Haaaaaawwwwwtttt


----------



## BestBefore1989

LOL I am sure I'll be glad of the air-con at lunchtime 

never been to Turkey before nor Bulgaria is it nice?


----------



## Tassotti

I've never been to Turkey. My gaff in Bulgaria is pretty nice. Beautiful beach


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> I've never been to Turkey. My gaff in Bulgaria is pretty nice. Beautiful beach


ive been to Bolton .. :blink: .................does that count as being abroad for me :mellow:


----------



## Tassotti

Did you use a passport. I've lost mine. Balls !!!!!!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL I am sure I'll be glad of the air-con at lunchtime
> 
> never been to Turkey before nor Bulgaria is it nice?


Nah don't ever go to Turkey mate,oh wait,,,,,,,,,no it's ok,as you were!:laugh:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Due to running late tonight's workout cut short but it was a good one.
> 
> 15 min warm up on the bike
> 
> *Squat	*
> 
> warmup	2x5	45
> 
> warmup	1x5	60
> 
> warmup	1x3	90
> 
> warmup	1x2	120
> 
> working sets	1x5	150 - *New PB*
> 
> working sets	1x2	170 - *New PB*
> 
> I was going to try 180kg when I realised that if I increased it by a mere 2kg I would break the 400lb mark
> 
> working sets	1x1	182 - *New PB*
> 
> *Press*
> 
> warmup	2x5	15
> 
> warmup	1x5	25
> 
> warmup	1x3	35
> 
> warmup	1x2	40
> 
> working sets	3x5	56


Hey bud , what is the make of your 20kg plates .........they look rigth thick phuckers , mine are Golds Gym Silver ones and they are only about 1 and three quarter inches across .......bigger circumference tho I suppose eh .


----------



## BestBefore1989

they are a miss mash of makes. the thick ones are 25kg.

on that bar from middle going out are 1.25kg plates (they are always on the bar so that the bar counts as 10kg) then 1X25kg, 1X20kg, 1X15kg, 2x10kg, 1X5kg 1X1kg


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ok I am going to moan now, but with good reason.

I went out today to buy a pair of jeans for my hols,

I went to sports direct, Primark, George and a few other shops and well WTF is going on :cursing:

you have cuff jeans and slim fit jeans that I could not get my arm into never mind my leg, you have boot fit that are wider at the bottom than they are in the thigh, you have loose fit which I guess must now mean its a 34inch waist give or take an inch as it sure does not mean there is any more material in the leg.

I even tried going up a waist in an effort to get something comfortable but with out success :cursing:

I am not big, I'd say I was kinda average size so what the hell is going on?


----------



## Tassotti

Stop being so tight and go to a decent shop :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'm as tight as those jeans where on my legs :tongue:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ok I am going to moan now, but with good reason.
> 
> I went out today to buy a pair of jeans for my hols,
> 
> I went to sports direct, Primark, George and a few other shops and well WTF is going on :cursing:
> 
> you have cuff jeans and slim fit jeans that I could not get my arm into never mind my leg, you have boot fit that are wider at the bottom than they are in the thigh, you have loose fit which I guess must now mean its a 34inch waist give or take an inch as it sure does not mean there is any more material in the leg.
> 
> I even tried going up a waist in an effort to get something comfortable but with out success :cursing:
> 
> I am not big, I'd say I was kinda average size so what the hell is going on?


Go to Tescos mate and try their dear ones LOL they are £10-£12 ...the name is bootcut and they have a nice wide leg and fit great .


----------



## biglbs

It's your height,,,no 66" leg imo


----------



## biglbs

IMHO you need to be M or F skinny cvnt to get anything anyplace!Try big clobber rayleigh mate!


----------



## Tassotti

I have to shop at Jacamo due to my enormous waist


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> I have to shop at Jacamo due to my enormous waist


Fat [email protected] :lol:im kiddin im kiddin


----------



## Tassotti

Negged ! I'm kiddin :bounce:


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> Negged ! I'm kiddin :bounce:


LOL I wouldnt try the neggin game wi me TASS :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

thanks for the tips :thumbup1:

Rep, your pic's gone from bright and sunny, to dark and moody. With mood swings like that, are you on drugs? :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> LOL I wouldnt try the neggin game wi me TASS :lol:


Tass and me lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Negged ! I'm kiddin :bounce:





Replicator said:


> LOL I wouldnt try the neggin game wi me TASS :lol:





biglbs said:


> Tass and me lol


TASS, BLBS

Stop ganging up on Rep :nono:

don't force me to make you stand on the naughty step


----------



## BestBefore1989

I stood on the scales this week and I am 3 lbs heaver than last week !

I am a bit confused but not upset.

Last week thanks to a tip from Master chief George-Bean I tweaked my diet.

I had taken to frying up 500g of minced beef with some onion, chopped toms and chilli powder for dinner.

I now brown then drain the mince and rinse it in the pan with boiling water before continuing to cook.

This reduction in fat has given me an extra 600Kcal to play with.

The net result is I was eating less calories and approx 60g more protein

an example day was

Total Fat(g)36.07	Carbs(g)22.24 Prot(g)286.32 KCals1673

*Breakfast*

Barley Grass Powder

1 pat Butter (Salted)

3 medium Egg

3 servings Fish Oil

2 servings Whey

*Lunch	*

Cucumber (with Peel)

Iceberg Lettuce

2 servings Whey

Turkey Ham

*Dinner*

2 servings Whey

Minced Beef Drained

1/4 servings Quark

*Snacks / Other*

Pure Protein Igf-1

I had hoped that the lower calories would translate to a drop in body fat and less weight.

I am now hoping the increase in weight is muscle.


----------



## Tassotti

I've told you why, but you won't listen to me !


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> thanks for the tips :thumbup1:
> 
> Rep, your pic's gone from bright and sunny, to dark and moody. With mood swings like that, are you on drugs? :lol:


Yes......... a very wide assortment


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> I've told you why, but you won't listen to me !


Who does:confused1: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Oh Tass AND Rep are a pair of cvnts,just kidding lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tass

the peps I take are constant and I have been loosing weight- not much but loosing all the same - while on them.

the only change from last week when I lost a little weight to this week when I did not is my diet.

Now I know weight loss is not linear and the increase could be down to any number of variables but as the biggest change in my diet was an increase of 60g of protein a day, my money is on that being the reason not water weight from peps.

I do like what the peps offer me, my knee and shoulder both have stopped hurting since I started taking them. I will go without them for two weeks on holiday so we will see how I feel after I return.

I don't in all honesty think I feel much dereference between taking them only at bedtime and taking them 3 times a day as I currently do


----------



## Tassotti

You have reduced calories and are gaining weight ? I doubt it's a higher percentage of protein causing weight gain


----------



## BestBefore1989

I do understand what you're saying mate and you make a good point, but if it were down to the peps surely I would also have gained weight when eating higher calorie, higher fat, lower protein.

anyway I'm not going to worry about it right now, I have two weeks of overeating and doing nothing but lying in the sun to look forward to :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## biglbs

It is simple mate,

you have built muscle,

your training is good as is diet,

you could not have been on enough protein ImO

iF I WAS YOU I WOULD BOOT THE SCALES INTO TOUCH AND USE MIRROR.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Tass
> 
> the peps I take are constant and I have been loosing weight- not much but loosing all the same - while on them.
> 
> the only change from last week when I lost a little weight to this week when I did not is my diet.
> 
> Now I know weight loss is not linear and the increase could be down to any number of variables but as the biggest change in my diet was an increase of 60g of protein a day, my money is on that being the reason not water weight from peps.
> 
> I do like what the peps offer me, my knee and shoulder both have stopped hurting since I started taking them. I will go without them for two weeks on holiday so we will see how I feel after I return.
> 
> I don't in all honesty think I feel much dereference between taking them only at bedtime and taking them 3 times a day as I currently do


Peps once per day is anti-ageing---3 times is fat burning--5 times isfat loss and growth(especialy when Synth Gh is added,that is the normal accepted theory,however the path aint that clear,proteins/carbs are a big factor obviously.


----------



## strongmanmatt

good session, something I didnt have.


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Peps once per day is anti-ageing---3 times is fat burning--5 times isfat loss and growth(especialy when Synth Gh is added,that is the normal accepted theory,however the path aint that clear,proteins/carbs are a big factor obviously.


once a day is also fat burning ..i can attest to that :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> once a day is also fat burning ..i can attest to that :thumbup1:


Yes but on a scale mate,imagine how lean you would be???


----------



## BestBefore1989

strongmanmatt said:


> good session, something I didnt have.


stop winding yourself up mate, we all have bad days


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Yes but on a scale mate,imagine how lean you would be???


on a scale or not biglbs it still does :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> once a day is also fat burning ..i can attest to that :thumbup1:


my job makes 5 times a day impossible.

For me I felt the benefit of 100 mcg of both GHRP-2 and CJC1295 taken at bedtime within a week

I am unsure how much extra benefit I get from the same dose morning, 6pm ish and bedtime.

Rep, what's your daily dose?


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> my job makes 5 times a day impossible.
> 
> For me I felt the benefit of 100 mcg of both GHRP-2 and CJC1295 taken at bedtime within a week
> 
> I am unsure how much extra benefit I get from the same dose morning, 6pm ish and bedtime.
> 
> Rep, what's your daily dose?


I started with 200mcg GHRP-2 and 100mcg of CJC-1295 pre-bed every night

but after a year or so I felt it levelled out so upped it by 50% to

300mcg GHRP-2 and 150mcg of CJC-1295. ....5 days on 2 days off to stop desensisitation


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> I started with 200mcg GHRP-2 and 100mcg of CJC-1295 pre-bed every night
> 
> but after a year or so I felt it levelled out so upped it by 50% to
> 
> 300mcg GHRP-2 and 150mcg of CJC-1295.


what's your bodyweight?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> my job makes 5 times a day impossible.
> 
> For me I felt the benefit of 100 mcg of both GHRP-2 and CJC1295 taken at bedtime within a week
> 
> I am unsure how much extra benefit I get from the same dose morning, 6pm ish and bedtime.
> 
> Rep, what's your daily dose?


When did you up it?


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> what's your bodyweight?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/185835-reps-basic-very-brief-but-productive-training-journal.html


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/185835-reps-basic-very-brief-but-productive-training-journal.html


 :tongue:

Only asked as I understood the Saturation dose is either 100mcg or 1mcg/kg of bodyweight, and your about 95kg I understood that you get extra but diminishing benefit by dosing 200mcg or 300mcg


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :tongue:
> 
> Only asked as I understood the Saturation dose is either 100mcg or 1mcg/kg of bodyweight, and your about 95kg I understood that you get extra but diminishing benefit by dosing 200mcg or 300mcg


This is true mate,i think rep uses 200 dramms!


----------



## BestBefore1989

it that malt peptide taken on the rocks?


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> :tongue:
> 
> Only asked as I understood the Saturation dose is either 100mcg or 1mcg/kg of bodyweight, and your about 95kg I understood that you get extra but diminishing benefit by dosing 200mcg or 300mcg


wasnt being cheeky m8 just though it best you see all tehe details to answer all 

yes I undestand the same thats why i wont be going any higher and I would still rather do this at night instead of twice a day because all tath jagging would jsut put me off altogher and Iwant to get the best kick which is at night when ye go to bed ..

AND my wages says I cant afford any more than that :mellow:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> wasnt being cheeky m8 just though it best you see all tehe details to answer all
> 
> yes I undestand the same thats why i wont be going any higher and I would still rather do this at night instead of twice a day because all tath jagging would jsut put me off altogher and Iwant to get the best kick which is at night when ye go to bed ..
> 
> AND my wages says I cant afford any more than that :mellow:


I hear that my friend


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> When did you up it?


sorry mate I must have missed this question.

About 2 months ago I think


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> sorry mate I must have missed this question.
> 
> About 2 months ago I think


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH:wub:ALL IS GOOD1

Yes mate,that is long enough to notice something???

A big point here guys,it is better to split your dose if you can only afford one per day,its the law of deminishing returns thing!

before bed and when you wake for a p1ss in night is better than all at once before bed if you can be asked,but that is fact!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH:wub:ALL IS GOOD1
> 
> Yes mate,that is long enough to notice something???
> 
> A big point here guys,it is better to split your dose if you can only afford one per day,its the law of deminishing returns thing!
> 
> before bed and when you wake for a p1ss in night is better than all at once before bed if you can be asked,but that is fact!


Totally B.L ..for me its once a day or I pack it in coz im just not going to be ruled by all this jagging so im happy with how I do things . I am not taking it for BB purposes, just for the ageing thing so all is okay ..if I was younger I probaly would have if I could have afforded it ...but at the same time I do undestand what you are saying .

its all good :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

I don't think anything is fact! when it comes to peps. They are still relatively new and still under research. The "perfect protocols" change every couple of months.

The only thing they do for me is give me pain relief.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> Totally B.L ..for me its once a day or I pack it in coz im just not going to be ruled by all this jagging so im happy with how I do things . I am not taking it for BB purposes, just for the ageing thing so all is okay ..if I was younger I probaly would have if I could have afforded it ...but at the same time I do undestand what you are saying .
> 
> its all good :thumbup1:


I'm just happy to hold all the aches and pains away


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> I don't think anything is fact! when it comes to peps. They are still relatively new and still under research. The "perfect protocols" change every couple of months.
> 
> The only thing they do for me is give me pain relief.


that's enough


----------



## Replicator

well I stil get aches and pains and my arm is still taking ages to heal so how much are they helping its hard to say ....i do know for a fact that it burns fat because i can now eat more carbs than before i started them without gettign any fatter .......... and my skin elasticity is far better now.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'm meant to be cooking dinner early so I can help my wife with the packing etc

but I suck into the garage for quick workout of 15 min on the bike followed by bench presses.

I was just playing around so loaded half my bodyweight 107lb (48.5kg) and did 2 sets of 20 reps, then I loaded the bar with all the 5kg and 2.5 kg plates I had and from 60kg I did a max rep drop set all the way down to 20kg.

I was about to start a set of rows when my children ( I say children, one is in her 20's ) came in complaining they where hungry.

Oh well the ovens on now and my chest feels pumped


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm meant to be cooking dinner early so I can help my wife with the packing etc
> 
> but I suck into the garage for quick workout of 15 min on the bike followed by bench presses.
> 
> I was just playing around so loaded half my bodyweight 107lb (48.5kg) and did 2 sets of 20 reps, then I loaded the bar with all the 5kg and 2.5 kg plates I had and from 60kg I did a max rep drop set all the way down to 20kg.
> 
> I was about to start a set of rows when my children ( I say children, one is in her 20's ) came in complaining they where hungry.
> 
> Oh well the ovens on now and my chest feels pumped


Bloody families!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Bloody families!


[email protected],neverthink about anybody else but them selves :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Right, Thats me off for 10 days of excessive eating, drinking and doing nothing by lying on a beach.

When I next post Ill be fatter and browner than I am right now:thumb:


----------



## mikeod

have a good one mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Enjoy!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Enjoy buddy!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Back from my holidays

We had a great time :thumb:

started off with plenty of food and beer



Sadly I got travellers tummy but tried to eat again after two days which was too soon so ended up not eating again for another two days, so I have come home 7lbs lighter than when I left !

Catching up on sleep ( it was a night flight ) today and will do a light workout tomorrow and ease myself gently back.

Glad to be back home , just a shame I have to work for a living, I could get used to lazing around all day. :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

Good to see you back mate. So, can you see abs now then ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Good to see you back mate. So, can you see abs now then ?


I wish. No mate and I reckon I'd need to loose more than an additional 7lbs of fat before they show.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Back from my holidays
> 
> We had a great time :thumb:
> 
> started off with plenty of food and beer
> 
> View attachment 91521
> 
> 
> Sadly I got travellers tummy but tried to eat again after two days which was too soon so ended up not eating again for another two days, so I have come home 7lbs lighter than when I left !
> 
> Catching up on sleep ( it was a night flight ) today and will do a light workout tomorrow and ease myself gently back.
> 
> Glad to be back home , just a shame I have to work for a living, I could get used to lazing around all day. :lol:


Thanks for reps mate,balls about guts though.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Thanks for reps mate,balls about guts though.


You earned those reps with a bench like that

and Yea mate what can I say about the gut? sh1t happens :lol: in my case for four days :lol:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Back from my holidays
> 
> We had a great time :thumb:
> 
> started off with plenty of food and beer
> 
> View attachment 91521
> 
> 
> Sadly I got travellers tummy but tried to eat again after two days which was too soon so ended up not eating again for another two days, so I have come home 7lbs lighter than when I left !
> 
> Catching up on sleep ( it was a night flight ) today and will do a light workout tomorrow and ease myself gently back.
> 
> Glad to be back home , just a shame I have to work for a living, I could get used to lazing around all day. :lol:


not many people come home from hols 7 lb lighter LOL


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tummy's still not right :cursing:

so I am going to change my plans and instead of lifting tonight I am going to shop online and spend all my money on bulk buying chicken, eggs and mince etc

Then I shall come up with a Master Plan with the aim of posting it with pics and my current stats in plenty of time to take on board any criticism you guys may make before implementing it :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Welcome back buddy,

How was your holz?


----------



## BestBefore1989

was great thanks :thumb: I would go again


----------



## biglbs

Keep going regularly for weight control,hay where is it:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Keep going regularly for weight control,hay where is it:lol:


went to Altinkum , Turkey :lol: Its a long way to travel just for a runny tummy.


----------



## Replicator

Mornin


----------



## BestBefore1989

Did a little workout tonight to try and ease myself back into it

I did 15 min warm up on the bike followed by

*Bench Press*

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	50

warmup	1x3	60

warmup	1x2	80

working sets	3x5	90

*Deadlift*

warmup	2x5	70

warmup	1x3	105

warmup	1x2	155

working set	1x3	180 - straps


----------



## BestBefore1989

OK I have my food shopping done

20 kg of chicken



30 Lb of minced steak



:lol: only just got it to fit in the freezer:lol:

I also got 6 ltrs of egg white (buggered that one up a bit as I was used to getting my egg white from MP which does not need to be kept in the fridge but this lot needs refrigerating)

Oh and I got a couple of rump steaks thrown in

so that'll go some way to helping me get my protein consumption up


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> OK I have my food shopping done
> 
> 20 kg of chicken
> 
> View attachment 91902
> 
> 
> 30 Lb of minced steak
> 
> View attachment 91903
> 
> 
> :lol: only just got it to fit in the freezer:lol:
> 
> I also got 6 ltrs of egg white (buggered that one up a bit as I was used to getting my egg white from MP which does not need to be kept in the fridge but this lot needs refrigerating)
> 
> Oh and I got a couple of rump steaks thrown in
> 
> so that'll go some way to helping me get my protein consumption up


SO !! whats for tea tonight then LOL


----------



## biglbs

Are you lifting it or eating it?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Are you lifting it or eating it?


LOL

I did a little workout tonight but is was hard going

15 min warm up on the bike followed by

*Squat*

warmup 2x5 45

warmup 1x5 60

warmup 1x3 90

warmup 1x2 110

working sets 2x5 140 (stoped as I felt a twinge in my hams and glutes)

*Press *

warmup 2x5 20

warmup 1x5 25

warmup 1x3 35

working sets 2x5 45

*Pendlay Rows *

warmup 2x5 55

warmup 1x5 75

working sets 1x5 85

Guess Im still weak from the tummy bug and with luck will improve next week


----------



## strongmanmatt

Nice session something better than nothing, always remember, that mate!


----------



## Replicator

Morning BB ....Chicken for breakfast ??


----------



## biglbs

Chicken and mince pie please mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

egg white omelet :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

with a hint of lemon juice yum yum


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

morning!


----------



## BestBefore1989

and a wonderful morning it is


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> and a wonderful morning it is


Essex aint so bad a?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mate,

I have an inflatable dinghies in the garden that I'm filling with water as we speak for a kind of paddling pool, the sun loungers are out and the parasol is up

LOL I guess I need more holiday time


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate,
> 
> I have an inflatable dinghies in the garden that I'm filling with water as we speak for a kind of paddling pool, the sun loungers are out and the parasol is up
> 
> LOL I guess I need more holiday time


Improvised carribian!!!lovely


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have been aching all weekend from the two sets of 140kg squats I did on Friday,I guess not working out, not eating and being ill takes its toll, so here is the plan going forward :

For the rest of this month I shall train as I was before the holidays that gives my body 6 more workouts to get back into working hard and recovering with good food in me

Then from 1st September I turn to the dark side :devil2: ;

Week 1 - 4 dbol @30mg ed taken 10mg with Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner

week 1-12 test e 500mg per week

weeks 1-14 GHRP-2 and CJC1295 both at 100 mcg 1 dose at night

week 1-14 Nolvadex on hand to be taken if I feel the need

week 15-17- day 1 clomid 200mg and Nolvadex 40mg then Clomid 50mg and Nolvadex 20mg ed

week 15-17 GHRP-2 and CJC1295 both at 100 mcg 3 doses throughout the day

Then rest up for Christmas

I am going initially for growth, so my carbs will come way up. I shall aim for 450g of Carbs, 350g+ Protein and 100g fat for the first six weeks then see how much fat I have added and then decide what my diet will be for the remaining six weeks


----------



## biglbs

That looks like a good plan mate.look into grapefruit for d-bol too!  http://ergo-log.com/grapefruit.html also proviron instead of nolv as aas dose so low and take amyway to optimise test!


----------



## ampre

Good luck mate,sure you can do it.

:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> That looks like a good plan mate.look into grapefruit for d-bol too!  http://ergo-log.com/grapefruit.html also proviron instead of nolv as aas dose so low and take amyway to optimise test!


 A large glass of grapefruit juice with breakfast it is, Thanks :thumb:



biglbs said:


> proviron instead of nolv as *aas dose so low


Its all relative, this will be twice the amount I have ever taken before (I did 10 weeks of Sus 250 last year) :lol:



biglbs said:


> take amyway to optimise test!


I've goggled amyway but cant find any information, what is it?


----------



## Replicator

I take it you mean proviron BB

Proviron (Mesterolone)Profiles by MedPharmaCare

Active Life: 8-12 hours (effects last about 24 hours)

Drug Class: Androgenic Steroid/Anti- Aromatization (Oral)

Average Dose: Men 25-100 mg/day.....Women 25-50 mg/day

Acne: Rare

Water Retention: No

High Blood Pressure: Rare

Liver Toxic: Low

Aromatization: None

DHT Conversion: No, it is a derivative of DHT

Decrease HPTA function: No

Proviron is a synthetic, orally effective androgen which does not have any anabolic characteristics. Proviron is used in school medicine to case or cure disturbances caused by a deficiency of male sex hormones. Many athletes, for this reason, often use Proviron at the end of a steroid treatment in order to increase the reduced testosterone production. This, however, is not a good idea since Proviron has no effect on the body's own testosterone production but as mentioned in the beginning-only reduces or completely eliminates the dysfunctions caused by the testosterone deficiency. These are, in particular, impotence which is mostly caused by an androgen deficiency that can occur after the discontinuance of steroids, and infertility which manifests itself in a reduced sperm count and a reduced sperm quality. Proviron is therefore taken during a steroid administration or after discontinuing the use of the steroids, to eliminate a possible impotency or a reduced sexual interest. This, however, does not contribute to the maintenance of strength and muscle mass after the treatment. There are other better suited compounds for this (see HCG, Clomid, and Teslac). For this reason Proviron is unfortunately considered by many to be a useless and unnecessary compound.

You should be aware that Proviron is also an estrogen antagonist which prevents the aromatization of steroids. Unlike the antiestrogen Nolvadex which only blocks the estrogen receptors (see Nolvadex) Proviron already prevents the aromatizing of steroids. Therefore gynecomastia and increased water retention are successfully blocked. Since Proviron strongly suppresses the forming of estrogens no rebound effect occurs after discontinuation of use of the compound as is the case with, for example, Nolvadex where an aromatization of the steroids is not prevented.

One can say that Proviron cures the problem of aromatization at its root while Nolvadex simply cures the symptoms. For this reason male athletes should prefer Proviron to Nolvadex. With Proviron the athlete obtains more muscle hard-ness since the androgen level is increased and the estrogen concentration remains low. This, in particular, is noted positively during the preparation for a competition when used in combination with a diet. Female athletes who naturally have a higher estrogen level often supplement their steroid intake with Proviron resulting in increased muscle hardness. In the past it was common for body-builders to take a daily dose of one 25 mg tablet over several weeks, sometimes even months, in order to appear hard all year round. This was especially important for athletes' appearances at guest performances, seminars and photo sessions. Today Clenbuterol is usually taken over the entire year since possible virilization symp-toms cannot occur which is not yet the case with Proviron.

Since Proviron is very effective male athletes usually need only 50-mg/ day which means that the athlete usually takes one 25 mg tablet in the morning and another 25 mg tablet in the evening. In some cases one 25 mg tablet per day is sufficient. When combining Proviron with Nolvadex (50 mg Proviron/day and 20 mg Nolvadex/day) this will lead to an almost complete suppression of estrogen. Even better results are achieved with 50 mg Proviron/ day and 500 - 1000 mg Teslac/day. Since Teslac is a very expensive compound (see Teslac) most athletes do not consider this combination.

The side effects of Proviron in men are low at a dosage of 24 tablets/day so that Proviron, taken for example in combination with a steroid cycle, can be used comparatively without risk over several weeks. Since Proviron is well tolerated by the liver, liver dysfunctions do not occur in the given dosages. For athletes who are used to acting under the motto "more is better" the intake of Proviron could have a paradoxical effect. The most common side effect of Proviron is a distinct sexual overstimulation and in some cases continuous penis erection. Since this condition can be painful and lead to possible damages, a lower dosage or discontinuing the compound are the only sensible solutions. Female athletes should use Proviron with caution since possible androgenic side effects cannot be excluded. Women who want to give Proviron a try should not take more than one 25 mg tablet per day. Higher dosages and periods of intake of more than four weeks considerably increase the risk of virilization symptoms. Female athletes who have no difficulties with Proviron obtain good results with 25 mg Proviron/ day and 20 mg Nolvadex/day and, in combination with a diet, report an accelerated fat breakdown and continuously harder muscles.

Proviron is one of the very few steroid hormones which is still sufficiently available. The usual price is about $1 per tablet on the black market. All Proviron tablets have one thing in common: they are all indented and on the back have the stamp AX, surrounded by a hexagon.

what we have here is a steroid which can basically make other steroids more effective by preventing their conversion into estrogen, as well as increasing the amount of circulating free testosterone in your body. This of course all provides a more hardened and quality look to muscles. Proviron is very much a "synergistic" drug in this respect, and it´s inclusion in any cycle would definitely make all of the other steroids perform better, and provide better gains. This is all compounded by the fact that proviron is a very lipolytic (fat-burning) drug. Now, as if all of this weren´t enough, let´s talk about how Proviron affects your HPTA (Hypothalamic-Pituitary-Testicular-Axis)& the thing that regulates the male hormonal system. When a reasonable dose of this stuff is given (100-150mgs/day), it had no depressing effect on low or normal serum FSH and LH levels (6). Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH) and Leutenizing Hormone (LH) are two hormones which send a signal to your testes to produce testosterone. Good news for people considering it for PCT is that it can even raise your LH (10)! Thus, by not suppressing those hormones and maybe even raising some, your normal testosterone levels will remain intact. This points to a novel use for this compound during Post-Cycyle-Therapy for a non-suppressive "bridge" between cycles. In fact, in yet another study, administration of Proviron (basically the same dose as in the last study) produced no changes in steroids, thyroid hormones, gonadotropins nor PRL (Prolactin Levels& you want those to remain low).


----------



## Tassotti

How much Proviron would be taken with that cycle ?


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> How much Proviron would be taken with that cycle ?


its only 500mg of test .......so.25mg a day is fine I would say as its got a half life of 24 hrs but most will say 25 -50 mg probably.....When I could get it at a decent price I just took 25mg a day along with my self constructed TRT dose


----------



## Tassotti

Replicator said:


> its only 500mg of test .......so.25mg a day is fine I would say as its got a half life of 24 hrs but most will say 25 -50 mg probably.....When I could get it at a decent price I just took 25mg a day along with my self constructed TRT dose


So there shouldn't be any need for adex or anything then? Is it a good idea to have some at hand just in case anyway ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

The addition of grapefruit juice will cost about the same as the additional cost of Proviron at 25mg a day and together they cost less than a large cup of coffee a day each day of my cycle so I guess Ill add both.

at least I have two weeks to get any internet orders delivered.


----------



## Tassotti

BestBefore1989 said:


> The addition of grapefruit juice will cost about the same as the additional cost of Proviron at 25mg a day and together they cost less than a large cup of coffee a day each day of my cycle so I guess Ill add both.
> 
> at least I have two weeks to get any internet orders delivered.


To hell with it and have the large coffee as well. Live life on the edge !


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> So there shouldn't be any need for adex or anything then? Is it a good idea to have some at hand just in case anyway ?


i would never say that to any one tho coz we are all different ....... for me I never used any nolvo , adex ,clomid ,nothing like that , waste of money in my eyes. ...jsut took proviron 25mg P.D along with all my cycles which were at 2g pw made up of different esters sometimes.........and never got gyno........and then never did pct coz when i finished a cycle I would still be on 500mg a week TRT in between cycles which for me was all fine becuase i started this racket at 42.

hope this makes sense


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> To hell with it and have the large coffee as well. Live life on the edge !


Why not go the whole hog and add cream and sugar ?


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> The addition of grapefruit juice will cost about the same as the additional cost of Proviron at 25mg a day and together they cost less than a large cup of coffee a day each day of my cycle so I guess Ill add both.
> 
> at least I have two weeks to get any internet orders delivered.


Interesting ...so where can you find proviron at under £20 for a pack of 20 -30 these days..i took it for years getting it for £7 for 20 then my source dried up and havent bought it since...........not at them fvcking prices i cant afford it


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> Interesting ...so where can you find proviron at under £20 for a pack of 20 -30 these days..i took it for years getting it for £7 for 20 then my source dried up and havent bought it since...........not at them fvcking prices i cant afford it


not sure about the rules about giving prices on the forum so sending you a PM mate


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> not sure about the rules about giving prices on the forum so sending you a PM mate


yes ..not on the forum ..I apologise, my mistake BB ..i just got carried away there with the convo


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> The addition of grapefruit juice will cost about the same as the additional cost of Proviron at 25mg a day and together they cost less than a large cup of coffee a day each day of my cycle so I guess Ill add both.
> 
> at least I have two weeks to get any internet orders delivered.


I would reread what proviron does especially hihglighted bits that your grapfruit juice wont do and save yourself some money on the nolvadex etc........................but have some on hand just incase


----------



## BestBefore1989

The cycle as listed has already been bought and paid for. h34r:

the extra nolvadex (over and above that needed for PCT) was purchased as an incase rather than a planned daily dose.

No problems, I will put the extra to one side and save it for a future cycle.


----------



## Tassotti

send me the same pm please bb4


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> send me the same pm please bb4


no prob mate, sent


----------



## biglbs

I am a lot of good aint i,flea in ear and go missing,sorry bb4 and thanks for running with it rep,ffs i missed it somehow,i am zipping in/out and ebay/online looking /bidding on caravans etc.!!

My main points there were,money saved,but also less work for liver,keeps bloods rbc down,no sore nips,fat control,free test increase,though some studies of late say it will not i think Rep will agree-real world is


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I am a lot of good aint i,flea in ear and go missing,sorry bb4 and thanks for running with it rep,ffs i missed it somehow,i am zipping in/out and ebay/online looking /bidding on caravans etc.!!
> 
> My main points there were,money saved,but also less work for liver,keeps bloods rbc down,no sore nips,fat control,free test increase,though some studies of late say it will not i think Rep will agree-real world is


quick question, in your first post you say "also proviron instead of nolv as aas dose so low and take amyway to optimise test!"

Is amyway a typo for anyway?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> quick question, in your first post you say "also proviron instead of nolv as aas dose so low and take amyway to optimise test!"
> 
> Is amyway a typo for anyway?


Yes mate a typo for anyway,not very clear a?

The prov will help test effect,you should not need nolv but you will know soon enough,if you do just 10mg/day or every other if needed,along side prov


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Yes mate a typo for anyway,not very clear a?
> 
> The prov will help test effect,you should not need nolv but you will know soon enough,if you do just 10mg/day or every other if needed,along side prov


 :lol: no wonder I was not getting any results goggling amyway :lol:

Fool that I am


----------



## Tassotti

I've got a film called Amy's Way :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> I've got a film called Amy's Way :whistling:


Is it one of those films where the lead lady does a lot of gaping mg:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: no wonder I was not getting any results goggling amyway :lol:
> 
> Fool that I am


exactly........ amway for anyway and goggling for googling :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> I've got a film called Amy's Way :whistling:


ive got a film called Tracy Dick and boy does she do it her way :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Is it one of those films where the lead lady does a lot of gaping mg:


 :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I am a lot of good aint i,flea in ear and go missing,sorry bb4 and thanks for running with it rep,ffs i missed it somehow,i am zipping in/out and ebay/online looking /bidding on caravans etc.!!
> 
> My main points there were,money saved,but also less work for liver,keeps bloods rbc down,no sore nips,fat control,free test increase,though some studies of late say it will not i think Rep will agree-real world is


What studies are they.......never seen em B.L


----------



## BestBefore1989

I must have slept with my right leg out of the covers last night as when I woke up this morning some midge had invited all her mates round for dinner on my thigh.

I've been itching like crazy all day, anyway tonight I did my workout, 15 min warm up on the bike followed by:

*Bench Press*

warmup 2x5 45

warmup 1x5 50

warmup 1x3 60

warmup 1x2 80

working sets 3x5 90

*
Deadlift *

warmup 2x5 70

warmup 1x3 105

warmup 1x2 145

working set 1x5 180 - straps

Do you have any idea how much it hurts & itches when you drag a 180kg bar over a thigh full of midge bites? :cursing:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> I must have slept with my right leg out of the covers last night as when I woke up this morning some midge had invited all her mates round for dinner on my thigh.
> 
> I've been itching like crazy all day, anyway tonight I did my workout, 15 min warm up on the bike followed by:
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 
> warmup 2x5 45
> 
> warmup 1x5 50
> 
> warmup 1x3 60
> 
> warmup 1x2 80
> 
> working sets 3x5 90
> 
> *
> Deadlift *
> 
> warmup 2x5 70
> 
> warmup 1x3 105
> 
> warmup 1x2 145
> 
> working set 1x5 180 - straps
> 
> Do you have any idea how much it hurts & itches when you drag a 180kg bar over a thigh full of midge bites? :cursing:


Good stuff B.B and close the window the night LOL


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> What studies are they.......never seen em B.L


bodybuildinghttp://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/190178-proviron-wats-actual-use-bodybuilding.html


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> bodybuildinghttp://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/190178-proviron-wats-actual-use-bodybuilding.html


copied it in B.L and says webpage cannot be displayed :sad:


----------



## biglbs

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/190178-proviron-wats-actual-use-bodybuilding.html


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/190178-proviron-wats-actual-use-bodybuilding.html


have to wait till teh mora to read all that LOL am off tay ma bed


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning all

How is it I can eat chicken or steak every day, no problem yet egg white omelette for breakfast is getting real boring, real fast


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning all
> 
> How is it I can eat chicken or steak every day, no problem yet egg white omelette for breakfast is getting real boring, real fast


Add chilli or onion ffs


----------



## TECH

Change the way you cook the eggs. Add some meat now and again.


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning all
> 
> How is it I can eat chicken or steak every day, no problem yet egg white omelette for breakfast is getting real boring, real fast


or adde a squirt of lemon jiuce


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout was 10 min on the bike

*Squat	*

warmup	2x5	45

warmup 1x5	55

warmup	1x3	85

warmup	1x2	105

working sets	3x5	140

*Press*

warmup	2x5	20

warmup	1x5	25

warmup	1x3	35

warmup	1x2	40

working sets	3x5	50

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	55

warmup	1x3	65

warmup	1x2	75

working sets	3x5	82.5


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Tonight's workout was 10 min on the bike
> 
> *Squat	*
> 
> warmup	2x5	45
> 
> warmup	1x5	55
> 
> warmup	1x3	85
> 
> warmup	1x2	105
> 
> working sets	3x5	140
> 
> *Press*
> 
> warmup	2x5	20
> 
> warmup	1x5	25
> 
> warmup	1x3	35
> 
> warmup	1x2	40
> 
> working sets	3x5	50
> 
> *Pendlay Rows*
> 
> warmup	2x5	45
> 
> warmup	1x5	55
> 
> warmup	1x3	65
> 
> warmup	1x2	75
> 
> working sets	3x5	82.5


 :thumbup1:


----------



## TECH

BestBefore1989 said:


> Tonight's workout was 10 min on the bike
> 
> *Squat	*
> 
> warmup	2x5	45
> 
> warmup	1x5	55
> 
> warmup	1x3	85
> 
> warmup	1x2	105
> 
> working sets	3x5	140
> 
> *Press*
> 
> warmup	2x5	20
> 
> warmup	1x5	25
> 
> warmup	1x3	35
> 
> warmup	1x2	40
> 
> working sets	3x5	50
> 
> *Pendlay Rows*
> 
> warmup	2x5	45
> 
> warmup	1x5	55
> 
> warmup	1x3	65
> 
> warmup	1x2	75
> 
> working sets	3x5	82.5


Good going mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

OK so I'm not the sharpest pencil in the box, I have had another look at the calendar and have finally realised that if I start my planed cycle on 1st September (a date picked as it's a new month, a new start ect.) then I shall be running PCT over Christmas mg:

So here is the revised plan with the revised cycle to be started this Saturday :bounce:

weeks 1-4 dbol @30mg ed taken 10mg with Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner

weeks 1-12 test e 500mg per week

weeks 1-14 GHRP-2 and CJC1295 both at 100 mcg 1 dose at night

weeks 1-12 Mesterolone @ 25mg ed (starting day 4 of week 1 as I only have 80 of them)

weeks 1-14 Nolvadex on hand to be taken if I feel the need

weeks 15-17 - day 1 clomid 200mg and Nolvadex 40mg then Clomid 50mg and Nolvadex 20mg ed

weeks 15-17 GHRP-2 and CJC1295 both at 100 mcg 3 doses throughout the day

Then it's Christmas :clap:

I will record my starting weight, take some measurements and get a before picture done on Friday before my last natty workout for a while


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> OK so I'm not the sharpest pencil in the box, I have had another look at the calendar and have finally realised that if I start my planed cycle on 1st September (a date picked as it's a new month, a new start ect.) then I shall be running PCT over Christmas mg:
> 
> So here is the revised plan with the revised cycle to be started this Saturday :bounce:
> 
> weeks 1-4 dbol @30mg ed taken 10mg with Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner
> 
> weeks 1-12 test e 500mg per week
> 
> weeks 1-14 GHRP-2 and CJC1295 both at 100 mcg 1 dose at night
> 
> weeks 1-12 Mesterolone @ 25mg ed (starting day 4 of week 1 as I only have 80 of them)
> 
> weeks 1-14 Nolvadex on hand to be taken if I feel the need
> 
> weeks 15-17 - day 1 clomid 200mg and Nolvadex 40mg then Clomid 50mg and Nolvadex 20mg ed
> 
> weeks 15-17 GHRP-2 and CJC1295 both at 100 mcg 3 doses throughout the day
> 
> Then it's Christmas :clap:
> 
> I will record my starting weight, take some measurements and get a before picture done on Friday before my last natty workout for a while


No doubt people differ but 500mg a week is fvck all really so you probably wont need any PCT , instead of that why not run 200mg till your next cylce .

it was 500mg that i used to take between cycles ...I dont do cylces anymore ..just do 750 TRT all year round but im a old fvcker eh

how old and what weigth are you again and as far as juice is concerned what is your BF% roughly


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> No doubt people differ but 500mg a week is fvck all really so you probably wont need any PCT , instead of that why not run 200mg till your next cylce .
> 
> it was 500mg that i used to take between cycles ...I dont do cylces anymore ..just do 750 TRT all year round but im a old fvcker eh
> 
> how old and what weigth are you again and as far as juice is concerned what is your BF% roughly


As the title says, I'm 49, Ill be 50 at the start of January. I am 213lbs and at a guess I would say bodyfat at or just below 20%

This is only my second cycle, last year I ran sus 250 for 10 weeks


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> As the title says, I'm 49, Ill be 50 at the start of January. I am 213lbs and at a guess I would say bodyfat at or just below 20%
> 
> This is only my second cycle, last year I ran sus 250 for 10 weeks


yea exactly ..the title what a fvckin nob I am eh LOL ..sorry, i was too busy thinking about what i was going to say ...............any way if i were you I would think about doing 500mg every week jsut for TRT adn if not aleast forget the PCT and at least do 250mg inbetween cycles .


----------



## Tassotti

3.6g per week !


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> 3.6g per week !


3.6kg


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> yea exactly ..the title what a fvckin nob I am eh LOL ..sorry, i was too busy thinking about what i was going to say ...............any way if i were you I would think about doing 500mg every week jsut for TRT adn if not aleast forget the PCT and at least do 250mg inbetween cycles .


might have to go see the Dr and ask about TRT


----------



## Tassotti

Don't think the doc will prescribe 500mg for trt. I asked !!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

nor do I. I need a private Dr that I can pay to subscribe me 12 months worth at 500mg a month and then I can go back having dropped my prescription from my tank bag whilst cornering at 60 and they all got smashed up in the road......honest


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> 3.6g per week !


bollocks ...no one will get 3.6g TRT in a million years


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> might have to go see the Dr and ask about TRT


if you do stay clean for at least six months or they will know


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> Don't think the doc will prescribe 500mg for trt. I asked !!!!


No but he migth get 200mg tho ...the thing with the TRT from the doc is you have to stay off and only do the trt for periods coz they give you tests every now and again to check it. just fvcks everything up for cyles etc ................I llke to stick to my self administered 750mg per week TRT ...not a lot at my age really


----------



## Tassotti

Replicator said:


> No but he migth get 200mg tho ...the thing with the TRT from the doc is you have to stay off and only do the trt for periods coz they give you tests every now and again to check it. just fvcks everything up for cyles etc ................I llke to stick to my self administered 750mg per week TRT ...not a lot at my age really


Depends on the doc. Mine doesn't bother doing blood tests unless I say I feel sh1t. Once per year otherwise .


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout went to plan

15 min warm up on the bike followed by:

*Bench Press*

warmup 2x5 45

warmup 1x5 50

warmup 1x3 60

warmup 1x2 80

working sets 3x5 92.5

*Deadlift*

warmup 2x5 70

warmup 1x3 110

warmup 1x2 145

working set 1x5 185 - straps


----------



## Tassotti

Solid stuff mate. Get that bench over 100


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> Depends on the doc. Mine doesn't bother doing blood tests unless I say I feel sh1t. Once per year otherwise .


You only just started trt ya cvnt,he will check you more now:lol:


----------



## biglbs

I only need to look at gear 250mg and prov/protein/bang 15lbs on ,don't forget Prov


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Solid stuff mate. Get that bench over 100


Yes mate, gutted its dropped back below 100kg cant wait to get it back in to triple digits



biglbs said:


> I only need to look at gear 250mg and prov/protein/bang 15lbs on ,don't forget Prov


Its in the plan mate, Mesterolone @ 25mg ed


----------



## Replicator

Its in the plan mate, Mesterolone @ 25mg ed


----------



## biglbs

Have a great weekend mate


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Have a great weekend mate


Thansk B.L ..will do :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

And I'm off........ :bounce:

Day 1 week 1

Starting stats

This morning the scales say 213lbs (96.6Kg)

The MyoYape says;

Neck......41.25 cm.....(16.5 inch)

Chest....111.5 cm......(44 inch)

Arm.......41.5 cm.......(16.5 inch)

Forearm.32 cm..........(12.5 inch)

Waist....96 cm..........(38 inch)

Thigh.....63.5 cm.......(25 inch)

Calve.....41 cm..........(16 inch)

I also took some pictures to see what the mirror says, they didn't turnout very well but I took them so Ill post them



:lol:my new tapout boxing boots I got to do my dead lifts in looked better on the shelf at Sports Direct


----------



## Tassotti

When you do the back double bi, don't pinch your blades together. Spread those wings


----------



## BestBefore1989

As you can see I have no idea about posing, Ill try that next time :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Good work mate,upper back and rear delts:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Good work mate,upper back and rear delts:thumb:


Thanks mate, I always thought my shoulders were a weak spot.

I hate looking too closely, poor chest, poor quads, almost no calves, in fact it would be easier to list the bits I am happy with, ...Nice smile.


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate, I always thought my shoulders were a weak spot.
> 
> I hate looking too closely, poor chest, poor quads, almost no calves, in fact it would be easier to list the bits I am happy with, ...Nice smile.


oming along nicley BB well done


----------



## biglbs

oming along nicley BB well done


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hank ou oth


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hank ou oth


ko ckub,on :w00torbelm


----------



## BestBefore1989

have been looking at my diet

Yesterdays food was OK



but as of today I need to be getting more carbs and Kcals in me, problem is I think my stomach must have shrunk as I was not in the least hungry yesterday.

Think Ill stick in an order for some Maltodextrin unless anyone has any better ideas of how to consume clean complex carbs easily ?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> oming along nicley BB well done


oming alnog ewll enod:lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> have been looking at my diet
> 
> Yesterdays food was OK
> 
> View attachment 92637
> 
> 
> but as of today I need to be getting more carbs and Kcals in me, problem is I think my stomach must have shrunk as I was not in the least hungry yesterday.
> 
> Think Ill stick in an order for some Maltodextrin unless anyone has any better ideas of how to consume clean complex carbs easily ?


http://www.ehow.com/facts_5664953_mct-oil-used-for_.html

Mct oil


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> http://www.ehow.com/facts_5664953_mct-oil-used-for_.html
> 
> Mct oil


Thanks Ill give that a go and not worry about keeping my fat intake to below 100g


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks Ill give that a go and not worry about keeping my fat intake to below 100g


No worries,it does not act as fat anyhow,be careful until tummy gets used to it,squirts otherwise:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

mg:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

lol i thought it was a journal you just started. thats briliant progress mate :thumb:

i scanned through it but im going to start tonight reading it all.

im going to start cutting after my current cycles pct. if i need inspiration i know where to get it. brilliant mate, i hope your proud


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> lol i thought it was a journal you just started. thats briliant progress mate :thumb:
> 
> i scanned through it but im going to start tonight reading it all.
> 
> im going to start cutting after my current cycles pct. if i need inspiration i know where to get it. brilliant mate, i hope your proud


Thanks mate :thumbup1:

Only 5 months to go till I hit 50 so not much time and I am way off where I want to be.


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Only 5 months to go till I hit 50 so not much time and I am way off where I want to be.


youll do it BB :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Only 5 months to go till I hit 50 so not much time and I am way off where I want to be.


No one is that old i am 49 in 9 days lol,that is awfull,sorry rep,,,,,er must go>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> No one is that old i am 49 in 9 days lol,that is awfull,sorry rep,,,,,er must go>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


 :crying:


----------



## BestBefore1989

stayed up late last night so not surprisingly I woke up late today.

My right thigh feels a little sore and inflexible, I cant think why :innocent:

As I got up late I didn't eat until 11am so I took both my breakfast and my lunch dbol tab with 250ml of grapefruit juice, Yuck, no wonder you see people smother their half a grapefruit in sugar.

Yesterdays food intake didn't go to plan, I managed to get the carbs in but over did it on the fat. I shall have to revise my planed macro intake once the Mct oil arrives.

Anyway yesterdays intake was


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Finished reading. Great journal mate

Great progress. Good luck with your cycle mate:thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Would have given you reps for your progress mate, but computer won't let me


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Forgot to sub

Subbed


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> Forgot to sub
> 
> Subbed


Thanks and welcome to my journal


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> stayed up late last night so not surprisingly I woke up late today.
> 
> My right thigh feels a little sore and inflexible, I cant think why :innocent:
> 
> As I got up late I didn't eat until 11am so I took both my breakfast and my lunch dbol tab with 250ml of grapefruit juice, Yuck, no wonder you see people smother their half a grapefruit in sugar.
> 
> Yesterdays food intake didn't go to plan, I managed to get the carbs in but over did it on the fat. I shall have to revise my planed macro intake once the Mct oil arrives.
> 
> Anyway yesterdays intake was
> 
> View attachment 92683


That is what i like about you mate,bang,doing much as you said you would,this will be interesting....


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> That is what i like about you mate,bang,doing much as you said you would,this will be interesting....


Thanks, and thanks again for the tips. I did a bit of reading on Google and to avoid the possibly of the sh1ts I have purchased the MCT in powder form

Per 10g serving:

MCT: 7g

Energy: 234kJ

Energy: 56.0kcal

Protein (as-is): 0g

Carbohydrates: 0g

Fat: 7.0g

I also got some Maltodextrin to take post work out, so my diet will be high Protein, high Fat and low carbs to taken post workout.

with luck this way I shan't add too much body fat whilst putting on some muscle.


----------



## biglbs

Always a pleasure mate,thay will drive the nutrients home ,me thinks


----------



## BestBefore1989

today my food was not to far off the plan


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> today my food was not to far off the plan
> 
> View attachment 92713


I bet it looks good if you could read it:whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I bet it looks good if you could read it:whistling:


odd, on my PC if you click on the picture it opens up full size in a new window and is easy to read.

If that does not work for you, please let me know as if it does not work for you it will not work for others and I shall have to find another way to post my food intake


----------



## User Name

BestBefore1989 said:


> odd, on my PC if you click on the picture it opens up full size in a new window and is easy to read.
> 
> If that does not work for you, please let me know as if it does not work for you it will not work for others and I shall have to find another way to post my food intake


I can read it [on Firefox] (when I click on it it becomes slightly bigger - though in the same window).

Ctrl + (to zoom in always works too).


----------



## biglbs

No mate,even then,on mine!where are my glasses:lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

firefox lets me see it too


----------



## biglbs

:tongue:


safc49 said:


> firefox lets me see it too


 :tongue:


----------



## User Name

biglbs said:


> No mate,even then,on mine!where are my glasses:lol:


I need glasses too but too vain. :blush:

You could try one of these :tongue:



Seriously though, what browser are you using?


----------



## biglbs

Mickey mouse's asshole apparently:lol:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> odd, on my PC if you click on the picture it opens up full size in a new window and is easy to read.
> 
> If that does not work for you, please let me know as if it does not work for you it will not work for others and I shall have to find another way to post my food intake


Me too............... B.L your pc is sh1te :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Me too............... B.L your pc is sh1te :lol:


avi? mg:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> avi? mg:


 :confused1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

My mum had a tumble and was taken to hospital so I bombed it up to Norfolk and spent the day in the hospital waiting to see my mum after they had bolted her hip back together ( given she has brittle bone I was impressed they could do that)

so diet went out the window but I was buggered if I was going to miss my workout

I just got in from the garage having done

*Squat*

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	55

warmup	1x3	85

warmup	1x2	115

working sets	3x5	145

*Press*

warmup	2x5	20

warmup	1x5	25

warmup	1x3	35

warmup	1x2	40

working sets	3x5	52.5

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	55

warmup	1x5	65

warmup	1x2	70

working sets	3x5	85

just going to put my dinner on then Ill post the video I took of my squats with the new, lower set up.

diet was


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

feel sorry for your mum mate. my mum broke her hip, a year later broke her other one. its not easy to recover from


----------



## biglbs

I admire you mate,well done for being strong x repped for Mum


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> feel sorry for your mum mate. my mum broke her hip, a year later broke her other one. its not easy to recover from





biglbs said:


> I admire you mate,well done for being strong x repped for Mum


Thanks guys

Shes had a hard time of it since my dad died but she is amazing at 82 this is on top of brittle bone and cancer but shes still joking


----------



## biglbs

:wub:



BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Shes had a hard time of it since my dad died but she is amazing at 82 this is on top of brittle bone and cancer but shes still joking


:wub:to her,bless....


----------



## BestBefore1989

lowered the height of the set up as suggested

felt hard but then its only my second squat session after 2 weeks off and it was late


----------



## guvnor82

.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> lowered the height of the set up as suggested
> 
> felt hard but then its only my second squat session after 2 weeks off and it was late


Good work,now you can feel the bar starting to bend as you dip.....it gets more addictive now...


----------



## BestBefore1989

guvnor82 said:


> :what:  :thumbdown:  :banghead:  :thumbup:


thanks ?


----------



## guvnor82

sorry don't know what happened there reading thread on me phone.


----------



## BestBefore1989

guvnor82 said:


> sorry don't know what happened there reading thread on me phone.


 :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

nice lifting mate, and now that i know how the form should be....nice form:thumbup1:

still looks a bit light for you. your making it look easy


----------



## BestBefore1989

todays food was


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> todays food was
> 
> View attachment 92872


:blink:fookin poota


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> thanks ?


 :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Morning


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight I decided that what with my new supplements  and the fact that I'm eating over 1000kcal a day more than I was, that I could most likely increase my workload and still recover so I added a few extra bench press sets and some dips

It went like this

15 min warm up on the bike followed by:

*Bench Press *

warmup 2x5 45

warmup 1x5 55

warmup 1x3 65

warmup 1x2 85

working sets 3x5 95

working sets 1x10 65

working sets 1x10 50

*Deadlift *

warmup 2x5 75

warmup 1x3 110

warmup 1x2 160

working set 1x5 190 - straps

*Dips*

2x10 10

1x6 10


----------



## biglbs

Nice buttttt,but it comes up too fast try to drive legs,roll hips in, then pull but do not let hips go up at cost of upper body going down,you have strong legs use them,,,,,Look up drive up don't fold.Strong though mate


----------



## TECH

Agree with biglbs. I'd also add to help utilise your legs more you might want to sit into the lift a bit more. When your setting up, before you lift, get your as5 right down low, it's a bit too up in the air at the start of the lift. Still, you pull 190kg like it's easy, so repped for that.


----------



## biglbs

TECH said:


> Agree with biglbs. I'd also add to help utilise your legs more you might want to sit into the lift a bit more. When your setting up, before you lift, get your as5 right down low, it's a bit too up in the air at the start of the lift. Still, you pull 190kg like it's easy, so repped for that.


Redded on principle:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## TECH

biglbs said:


> Redded on principle:thumb:


Redded on principle???


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Redded on principle:thumb:





TECH said:


> Redded on principle???


yea ..what you on about Tommy ??? :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> yea ..what you on about Tommy ??? :confused1:


Joke ffs,,,,,,,,,sensetive ****s a?

Not even talkin to you Jock,,,,,,,Anyone get reds???? :lol:

Ahhhh mooon is getting fullllllllllllllller mmm


----------



## TECH

biglbs said:


> Joke ffs,,,,,,,,,sensetive ****s a?
> 
> Not even talkin to you Jock,,,,,,,Anyone get reds???? :lol:
> 
> Ahhhh mooon is getting fullllllllllllllller mmm


Ah that clears that up then... :wacko:


----------



## BestBefore1989

:lol: the principle being you'll rep anyone who will wag there ar5e on video, irrelevant of poor form :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> Joke ffs,,,,,,,,,sensetive ****s a?
> 
> Not even talkin to you Jock,,,,,,,*Anyone get reds*???? :lol:
> 
> Ahhhh mooon is getting fullllllllllllllller mmm


The wife


----------



## biglbs

TECH said:


> Ah that clears that up then... :wacko:


Chill out mate,i am tired and just gave you an explanation,if it aint to your likin read this.....it may lighten you up,cause i am like the guns of navarone at mo.....please forgive me,now fook off... :lol: http://www.policeops.com/full-moon-ion-effect.htmIt effects me early and for real...


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: the principle being you'll rep anyone who will wag there ar5e on video, irrelevant of poor form :lol:


Me?

only reds.......Stop fishin,or i be dishin...xx


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> Me because i have no avi?I think you all should now..


No i could not,,,,,,,oh ok


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> No i could not,,,,,,,oh ok


 :confused1:

When did I write that in the quote?

I do not understand???


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> :confused1:
> 
> When did I write that in the quote?
> 
> I do not understand???


Explain or reds??? :cursing:


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> The wife


[email protected] me I'm slow tonight, The penny just dropped on what you mean and it only took me an hour :stuart:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Explain or reds??? :cursing:


he means the rag, the blob etc


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Originally Posted by safc49 Me because i have no avi?I think you all should now..



biglbs said:


> No i could not,,,,,,,oh ok


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> [email protected] me I'm slow tonight, The penny just dropped on what you mean and it only took me an hour :stuart:


You aint alone....moon pig .com


----------



## BestBefore1989

Oops thought you said explain the reds.

Hell Im confused now.

I need a little lie down :surrender:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

I think we're all tired


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> Originally Posted by safc49 Me because i have no avi?I think you all should now..you are fat ugly cvnts


Now that is pushing it bro,i aint ugly BB4 is too tall,ah ya mean Jock?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Oops thought you said explain the reds.
> 
> Hell Im confused now.
> 
> I need a little lie down :surrender:


When?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> Now that is pushing it bro,i aint ugly BB4 is too tall,ah ya mean Jock?


Lol. I've just figured it out. Your editing my posts:tongue:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Now that is pushing it bro,i aint ugly BB4 is too tall,ah ya mean Jock?


 :nono:


----------



## Replicator

safc49 said:


> Lol. I've just figured it out. Your editing my posts:tongue:


he does that now and again LOL


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> Me because i have no avi?I think you all should now..you are fat ugly cvnts


Im not a cvnt !


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> I am a thick cvnt but, I've just figured it out. Your editing my posts:tongue:[Ca i give you head in return for showing me how?/QUOTE]
> 
> Perhaps soon matexx


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Replicator said:


> he does that now and again LOL


I was confused.com there for a while lol


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Im not a cvnt !


WELL.........er mmmmmm??!!


----------



## TECH

I've had 5 hours sleep since Monday. This is too much for me. I'm drifting off...


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> It makes my kilt rise when he does this mmmmm baby,oooo the nooo LOL


Stop it


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> WELL.........er mmmmmm??!!


 :crying:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> Lol, trying to fool us your dyslexic. You can post better than me :lol:


----------



## biglbs

TECH said:


> I've had 5 hours sleep since Monday. This is too much for me. I'm drifting off...


See you when you have less time and more sleep,good to know our lives are in rested hands thoughmg:


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> thats not saying much :lol:


----------



## TECH

biglbs said:


> See you when you have less time and more sleep,good to know our lives are in rested hands thoughmg:


If only people knew I've drifted into the kerb more than once whilst driving in work. Frightening really.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> If anything!!! :blowme:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> :stupid:


----------



## biglbs

TECH said:


> If only people knew I've drifted into the kerb more than once whilst smoking crack and driving in work. Frightening really.


:w00t:Oh no!


----------



## BestBefore1989

TECH said:


> If only people knew I've drifted into the kerb more than once whilst driving in work. Frightening really.


joking aside mate that's not good:sleeping:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> joking aside mate that's not good:sleeping:


Worse he ran out of crack in your post,you a policeman?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

TECH said:


> If only people knew I've drifted into the kerb more than once whilst driving in work. Frightening really.


Get some sleep mate.

No, PLENTY of sleep!!


----------



## TECH

It's awful but it happens. You ask people to work four 12 hour nights in a row. You're on the go continuously, lucky if you get your 2 half hour meal breaks. Most people have partners or kids so you don't get good daytime sleep. The result is on your 30-40th hour of night work in only a few days your body is craving sleep. You tell occupational health, you get told to quit if you can't handle it.

And that's how the NHS treats its staff.


----------



## biglbs

Having a cardiac arrest,was gonna call services but,,,,,,,I think i will take my chances////


----------



## biglbs

TECH said:


> It's awful but it happens. You ask people to work four 12 hour nights in a row. You're on the go continuously, lucky if you get your 2 half hour meal breaks. Most people have partners or kids so you don't get good daytime sleep. The result is on your 30-40th hour of night work in only a few days your body is craving sleep. You tell occupational health, you get told to quit if you can't handle it.
> 
> And that's how the NHS treats its staff.


Take their drugs like on A&E:whistling:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

TECH said:


> It's awful but it happens. You ask people to work four 12 hour nights in a row. You're on the go continuously, lucky if you get your 2 half hour meal breaks. Most people have partners or kids so you don't get good daytime sleep. The result is on your 30-40th hour of night work in only a few days your body is craving sleep. You tell occupational health, you get told to quit if you can't handle it.
> 
> And that's how the NHS treats its staff.


I used to work nights mate. I was so glad to get out of it. Your body is so Fcuked up from lack of sleep


----------



## BestBefore1989

TECH said:


> It's awful but it happens. You ask people to work four 12 hour nights in a row. You're on the go continuously, lucky if you get your 2 half hour meal breaks. Most people have partners or kids so you don't get good daytime sleep. The result is on your 30-40th hour of night work in only a few days your body is craving sleep. You tell occupational health, you get told to take Amphetamine
> 
> And that's how the NHS treats its staff.


----------



## TECH

biglbs said:


> Having a cardiac arrest,was gonna call services but,,,,,,,I think i will take my chances////


I'd just wet your finger and stick it in a light fixing, see what DIY defibrillation does for you.

Nah we're alright on jobs, it's the long drives back to station at 4am where it goes wrong.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Good night folks. Yous are boring me now:yawn:

Only kidding. But good night though


----------



## BestBefore1989

TECH said:


> I'd just wet your finger and stick it in a light fixing, see what DIY defibrillation does for you.
> 
> Nah we're alright on jobs, it's the long drives back to station at 4am where it goes wrong.


when the adrenalin is out your system and you start to relax


----------



## TECH

IM adrenaline every 4 hours would do it. For about a week then you'd be fecked.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> when the adrenalin is out your system and you start to relax


Effs top up?


----------



## TECH

BestBefore1989 said:


> when the adrenalin is out your system and you start to relax


TBH I get no adrenaline at work. Just a sense of hopelessness at half of our callers.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Effs ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

TECH said:


> TBH I get no adrenaline at work. Just a sense of hopelessness at half of our callers.


you get to see the best in everyone I'm sure


----------



## biglbs

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ephedrine



BestBefore1989 said:


> Effs ?


----------



## TECH

BestBefore1989 said:


> you get to see the best in everyone I'm sure


I just wish we carried a bolt gun.

On that note, night all.


----------



## biglbs

Blues and two's ta you's


----------



## BestBefore1989

Bed time

todays food was

Fat 68.5g Carb 168g Prot 342.5 = 2758Kcal


----------



## Replicator

these bloody positve ions are keeping me AWAKE ..................Been to bed but woke .............wide awake an hour later :cursing:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> these bloody positve ions are keeping me AWAKE ..................Been to bed but woke .............wide awake an hour later :cursing:


..................positve ions.......................................^^^^,,,,,,,,,,,,? :confused1: what is this?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> ..................positve ions.......................................^^^^,,,,,,,,,,,,? :confused1: what is this?


it was in the link you posted in the Im straight thread for Tommy ...........................about the full moon .....................didnt you read it LOL


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> it was in the link you posted in the Im straight thread for Tommy ...........................about the full moon .....................didnt you read it LOL


What 'positve' lol,i am a cvnt,you started the typo pickin,now i cannot stop:lol:


----------



## Replicator

bwahahaahhah, yea, a typo,. ........ I meant positive :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

diet didn't go well today


----------



## BestBefore1989

Work made me late working out again :cursing: I've only just finished but I'm glad I got my workout in. I planned to add 3 sets of 8 chin ups at the end of the workout, LOL Optimistic.

Tonight's workout was 15 min warm up then:

*Squat*

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	60

warmup	1x3	90

warmup	1x2	120

working sets	3x5	150 - equals my PB for 5 reps

*Press*

warmup	2x5	20

warmup	1x5	30

warmup	1x3	35

warmup	1x2	45

working sets	3x5	55

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	55

warmup	1x3	60

warmup	1x2	70

working sets	3x5	87.5

*Chin-Up*

1X 8

1X 6

1X4

Just going to put dinner on then Ill post the videos


----------



## BestBefore1989

500g of beef Chilli simmering away on the hob :drool:

I don't know if I didn't load the weight on myself evenly but the left hand side of the bar appears lower to me and my body position slightly twisted


----------



## BestBefore1989

today's food was


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> today's food was
> 
> View attachment 93137


Nah just not straight when lifted mate,all good though!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

you can beat that personal best on squats mate no problem. reps waiting on you when done, well as long as the computer lets me. it likes to tell me to p1ss off


----------



## BestBefore1989

1 week in so stood on the scales this morning, 221lbs that's 8lbs up on last week


----------



## George-Bean

Nice vids mate, 55kg press ;-D

Love your videos, makes me want to push it more.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> 1 week in so stood on the scales this morning, 221lbs that's 8lbs up on last week


****in lightweight:thumb:

I had a dump bigger than that:whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> ****in lightweight:thumb:
> 
> I had a dump bigger than that:whistling:


you do talk sh1t :lol:


----------



## biglbs

I am full of it


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> ****in lightweight:thumb:
> 
> I had a dump bigger than that:whistling:


you sh1tin bricks?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I am full of it


395 lb divided by 8lbs per poop = 49.75 poops, Yep full of it


----------



## biglbs




----------



## BestBefore1989

:lol: but I needed time and a calculator


----------



## Tassotti

I think maybe you are setting up slightly off-centre on the squat.

When you posted the PB vid and I said to lower the hooks as it was catching, it was only catching on the left side.

The hooks look too low now. I think if you correct the imbalance, you can re-raise the hooks.

What ya think?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks mate, I think on that 150 set I was perhaps off centre.

My bar isn't a bar truth to be told, its just a rod onto which I have bolted two collars.

I widened the collars slightly so that now I have less room on each side to place weights but it now is easier to get on and off the rack.

Before the bar was upper chest height, now its lower mid chest height so I think I will leave it where it is


----------



## Tassotti

Splash out and get yourself a nice Texas Power Bar


----------



## BestBefore1989

Prob is all my weights are standard 1 inch hole weights

I would like to go to Olympic bar and weights but I would need to get at least 250kg to have any kind of future proofing and that's not cheap so I will make do with what I have until either my financial situation improves or I find some massive bargain on ebay


----------



## Tassotti

Have mine for a bullseye


----------



## biglbs

Bar is ===========================


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> Have mine for a bullseye


ok ......


----------



## BestBefore1989

what's a bullseye?


----------



## Tassotti

just above it's nose


----------



## BestBefore1989

had no problem getting the Kcals in today.

I will eat cleaner tomorrow


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

6 servings of mint matchmakers? is that the cnp mint matchmakers or optimum nutrition mint matchmakers?


----------



## George-Bean

chilli said:


> 6 servings of mint matchmakers? is that the cnp mint matchmakers or optimum nutrition mint matchmakers?


lol, I am gonna have an optimum nutrition Sunday lunch............


----------



## BestBefore1989

todays food was


----------



## George-Bean

Corn on the cob, I want one now lol.


----------



## Replicator

Hi BB popped into say hello m8


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> Hi BB popped into say hello m8


hello my lumpy friend, how was it back at work?


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> hello my lumpy friend, how was it back at work?


Better than Decorating LOL :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

just back from my work out and I'm not a happy bunny.

15 min warm up on the bike followed by:

*Bench Press *

warmup 2x5 45

warmup 1x5 55

warmup 1x3 65

warmup 1x2 85

working sets 3x5 97.5

*Deadlift *

warmup 2x5 75

warmup 1x3 115

warmup 1x2 165

working set 1x1 195 - straps :cursing: FAIL!

should have been 1 set of 5 but I didn't have it in me, I don't know if its because I have been [email protected] about with my set up on advice but I am going to watch Mark Rippetoe's deadlift videos again and return to his instructed set up

*Dips*

3x8 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

at least my food today was good


----------



## TECH

BestBefore1989 said:


> just back from my work out and I'm not a happy bunny.
> 
> 15 min warm up on the bike followed by:
> 
> *Bench Press *
> 
> warmup 2x5 45
> 
> warmup 1x5 55
> 
> warmup 1x3 65
> 
> warmup 1x2 85
> 
> working sets 3x5 97.5
> 
> *Deadlift *
> 
> warmup 2x5 75
> 
> warmup 1x3 115
> 
> warmup 1x2 165
> 
> working set 1x1 195 - straps :cursing: FAIL!
> 
> should have been 1 set of 5 but I didn't have it in me, I don't know if its because I have been [email protected] about with my set up on advice but I am going to watch Mark Rippetoe's deadlift videos again and return to his instructed set up
> 
> *Dips*
> 
> 3x8 10


Don't be hard on yourself mate there's no 'fail' in that routine. Just go over your set up and have another crack. You're a strong fella.


----------



## Tassotti

Put 100K on that bar for bench. Stop teasing


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> Put 100K on that bar for bench. Stop teasing


Totally agree and do 1 work set to 8 or something ...but thats just me ......nice work anywhoos BB


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did a few sun salutations this morning, dam I've got stiff. I need to up my stretching.

Today's food was ok


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout was 15 min warm up then:

*Squat*

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	60

warmup	1x3	90

warmup	1x2	120

working sets	3x5	155 - *New PB*

*Press*

warmup	2x5	20

warmup	1x5	30

warmup	1x3	40

warmup	1x2	45

working sets	3x5	57.5

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	55

warmup	1x3	60

warmup	1x2	75

working sets	3x5	90

*Chin-Up*

1X 6

1X 1

1X8 (assisted)


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

very well done on the PB mate. brilliant

i would rep you for it but ive none left as usual


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

watching your squat video, i dont know how you feel lifting but it looks as though you still could have lifted more. or are you looking to add weight gradually?


----------



## Tassotti

I think you should put some weight on the bar when you squat' Looks far too easy !!!!

Put 200K on there


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

forgot to add, cant watch second video mate


----------



## Tassotti

safc49 said:


> forgot to add, cant watch second video mate


He's just regurgitating old sh1t I reckon. No lifting at all


----------



## BestBefore1989

I am following a progressive loading programme called starting strength

http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/Tools_and_Downloads


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> He's just regurgitating old sh1t I reckon. No lifting at all


 :tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> forgot to add, cant watch second video mate


Odd, I uploaded it to you tube but had it set to private and them managed to loose the link so I uploaded it again but plainly that has not worked. Ill see if I can fit it


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## BestBefore1989

:lol: just had my 19yr old daughter show me how to fix it :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> I am following a progressive loading programme called starting strength
> 
> http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/Tools_and_Downloads


thanks for that mate. i bookmarked it for possible future use as i wont be sticking to stronglifts forever, though i do like it


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: just had my 19yr old daughter show me how to fix it :lol:


lol, kids know everything!


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> lol, kids know everything!


well both she and my 21yr old both make it clear that they think I know nothing :sad:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> well both she and my 21yr old both make it clear that they think I know nothing :sad:


lol :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Off to bed now.

My food intake today was


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

good night mate, im going soon too


----------



## mikeod

well done on the pb mate, would give you some reps but it wont let me for some reason. is that a concrete floor your squatting on?.

the last 2 days my knees have been agony to bend and im just trying too find whats caused it, ive been squatting in my garage for a couple of months now and theres a concrete floor in there, so im wondering if this could be stressing my knees. what you think?


----------



## BestBefore1989

bongon95 said:


> well done on the pb mate, would give you some reps but it wont let me for some reason. is that a concrete floor your squatting on?.
> 
> the last 2 days my knees have been agony to bend and im just trying too find whats caused it, ive been squatting in my garage for a couple of months now and theres a concrete floor in there, so im wondering if this could be stressing my knees. what you think?


Thanks mate.

Yes its a concrete floor and I honestly think that you are more likely to suffer from squatting on an unsteady base, like soft healed trainers, than you are on a solid base.

I did suffer from knee aches but since I have been taking fish oil and 100 mcg of both GHRP-2 & CJC1295 I have been fine.

Is it joint pain or tendon pain?

If I was you I would start by giving them a weeks rest and then see how you are


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Yes its a concrete floor and I honestly think that you are more likely to suffer from squatting on an unsteady base, like soft healed trainers, than you are on a solid base.
> 
> *I did suffer from knee aches but since I have been taking fish oil and 100 mcg of both GHRP-2 & CJC1295 I have been fine.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Is it joint pain or tendon pain?
> 
> If I was you I would start by giving them a weeks rest and then see how you are


Sounds good to me. I have these in my freezer for after my cycle. I hope it helps my dodgy knees


----------



## Tassotti

Looking much more 'beefy' bb4


----------



## mikeod

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Yes its a concrete floor and I honestly think that you are more likely to suffer from squatting on an unsteady base, like soft healed trainers, than you are on a solid base.
> 
> I did suffer from knee aches but since I have been taking fish oil and 100 mcg of both GHRP-2 & CJC1295 I have been fine.
> 
> Is it joint pain or tendon pain?
> 
> If I was you I would start by giving them a weeks rest and then see how you are


tbh mate i dont know whether its joint or tendon, ive never had any problems with them before. the only other thing that i can think of that could have caused it, is when i was stretching the other day, i had one knee on the ground and ended up having to put a cushion under it because it was so uncomortable.

it has been a bit better today, i really dont want to take a week off if i can help it. im not supposed to be training til tomorrow so i think il play it by ear for now but im definatly gonna get some fish oils thanks


----------



## BestBefore1989

bongon95 said:


> tbh mate i dont know whether its joint or tendon, ive never had any problems with them before. the only other thing that i can think of that could have caused it, is when i was stretching the other day, i had one knee on the ground and ended up having to put a cushion under it because it was so uncomortable.
> 
> it has been a bit better today, i really dont want to take a week off if i can help it. im not supposed to be training til tomorrow so i think il play it by ear for now but im definatly gonna get some fish oils thanks


I used to have the same problem, the pain was at the bottom of the knee below the kneecap, there is a large tendon (patellar tendon) which I put it down to.

The other thing I would suggest trying is Cissus. I have not used it myself but I know someone who swears it helps.


----------



## BestBefore1989

So I had decided to do more stretching and thought I may as well slip in some abs work as I know I neglect them.

Tonight I started with 20 min on the bike,

I then did 2 sets of 10 reps of leg raises






I then thought Id have a go at George-Bean's Dragon Flags

(I honestly thought my body was straight and I was doing them, it's a good job I can laugh at myself)






I then did 3 sets of 15 per side oblique bends






And finished off with a 2 min plank


----------



## BestBefore1989

today's food

at least I am keeping my protein high.


----------



## Tassotti

Taking over from me as the video master


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Taking over from me as the video master


you are the video master , I simply follow your path, only when I can take the tripod from your hand will I be ready. h34r:


----------



## BestBefore1989

My biceps (especially the left one) have been so sore where they meet the elbow the last couple of days that even bench pressing makes them ache so I was happy to get done what I did

15 min warm up on the bike followed by:

*Bench Press *

warmup 2x5 45

warmup 1x5 50

warmup 1x3 70

warmup 1x2 90

working sets 3x5 100

*Deadlift *

warmup 2x5 75

warmup 1x3 115

warmup 1x2 165

working set 1x5 195 - straps








off to get dinner now:thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Your fairly cracking on with it all m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Replicator said:


> Your fairly cracking on with it all m8 :thumbup1:


x2 great going mate. still plenty of room for progression


----------



## BestBefore1989

food today


----------



## BestBefore1989

today my food was


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jumped on the scales this morning,

223lbs so that's up 2lbs on last week. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Jumped on the scales this morning,
> 
> 223lbs so that's up 2lbs on last week. :thumb:


Evening ya fat cvnt


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Evening ya fat cvnt


 mg: :no:


----------



## BestBefore1989

food today wasn't as good as it should have been


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I did 5 sets of Sun Salutations. I have been feeling tight and I don't want the flexibility problems I had with my squat position again.

Tonight's workout was 15 min warm up then:

*Squat*

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	60

warmup	1x3	95

warmup	1x2	125

working sets	3x5	160 *- New PB* 

*Press*

warmup	2x5	20

warmup	1x5	30

warmup	1x3	40

warmup	1x2	50

working sets	3x5	60 *- New PB* 

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	55

warmup	1x3	65

warmup	1x2	75

working sets	3x5	92.5


----------



## biglbs

Doing good mate,real good...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks mate, slowly but surely


----------



## BestBefore1989

todays food was


----------



## Replicator

Weel done on PB's BB cant rep ye yet tho


----------



## BestBefore1989

today's food was


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Replicator said:


> Weel done on PB's BB cant rep ye yet tho


Same here but well done mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

safc49 said:


> Same here but well done mate:thumbup1:


Done


----------



## BestBefore1989

After dead lifting my biceps are hurting again today, I don't know if my form is off on my dead lift but I suspect not as they where hurting after my squat session earlier this week, so I am wondering if I need to stretch them out more.

Today's workout went

*Bench Press*

warmup 2x5 45

warmup 1x5 55

warmup 1x3 70

warmup 1x2 90

working sets 3x5 102.5

working sets 1x10 70

working sets 1x10 50

*Deadlift *

warmup 2x5 80

warmup 1x3 120

warmup 1x2 170 -PB without straps

working set 1x4 200 - straps

I'm not unhappy with that.


----------



## biglbs

Reps mate,very nice,now you will feel it everyplace mate,bi's too as you use them along with a multitude of other muscles in deads!(especialy with no straps)

With squats,are you tensing up your arms without realising,it happens?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Reps mate,very nice,now you will feel it everyplace mate,bi's too as you use them along with a multitude of other muscles in deads!(especialy with no straps)
> 
> With squats,are you tensing up your arms without realising,it happens?


thanks mate.

I am quite pleased with how things are going right now.

I was going over my journal and cursing the dip I suffered end of April / May when I tried those Chaotic Labs MALICE :cursing:

However I did come across a post back in Jan/Feb time where Tass almost bullied me into specifying my target weights.

I listed my goals as;

Squat 170 kg

Bench 125 kg

Dead 200 kg

Press 75 kg

I have already beaten the squat and I did the dead lift for reps tonight and I feel confident that in the 3 and a bit months I have left, I can and will get the other two.


----------



## biglbs

Cracking attitude mate,i recon you will do very well,please be aware of tendons on gear though,though do not keep up with muscle strength gain.High reps 20-30 on occasion rectify this.


----------



## BestBefore1989

OK, thanks. I'm in week 3 right now, I am due to drop the dbol at the end of week 4 so I'll do a week of high rep weeks 5 and perhaps again week 10, or is that not often enought?


----------



## Tassotti

Link or nobully


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Link or nobully


 :cursing: took me ages to find again #147


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> OK, thanks. I'm in week 3 right now, I am due to drop the dbol at the end of week 4 so I'll do a week of high rep weeks 5 and perhaps again week 10, or is that not often enought?


You are inteligent mate,if you feel your strength going well over what is right now,be careful,you will be very much more powerful at the end of d/bol,so that is one high risk time,add more reps instead of more weight,once you can do another 3 reps,only then can you go forward again with more weight.This is the best way to avoid pulling an insert/tendon out.

So yes week 5 and week 9/10 subject to how you feel,time for 20-30 reps,you will feel a massive pump too,even grow ,but in a different way,train smart.

Imo


----------



## Tassotti

Hahah. I remember now. Nobully. You were being vague


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Hahah. I remember now. Nobully. You were being vague


well now I'm glad you "encouraged" (bully boy) me to commit to a number :tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didnt eat enough today and I have to get up super early so I'm off to bed


----------



## biglbs

nice day again,enjoy


----------



## Replicator

Hi BB alll okay then


----------



## Stuey

Wow Dude, that's fantastic, what you've achieved, well done fella!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stuey said:


> Wow Dude, that's fantastic, what you've achieved, well done fella!!


thanks :blush:

Had a lot of help and good advise from people on here and still have a long way to go.


----------



## Stuey

You've made it a long way and that's life I guess, always a bit further to go, but well done Mate, an inspiration!


----------



## BestBefore1989

forgot to post yesterdays food last night


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> forgot to post yesterdays food last night
> 
> View attachment 94447


As usual it is no good to me,cannot see it.... :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Bloody Hell BB you have a photo of Mingster for your avi :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> As usual it is no good to me,cannot see it.... :lol:


i have to click on the image, then it pops up, i then click again and it opens in a new tab then i click again to zoom in on it

have you tried that?

btw BB i might steal a few diet pages when getting to near the end of my cycle


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> i have to click on the image, then it pops up, i then click again and it opens in a new tab then i click again to zoom in on it
> 
> have you tried that?
> 
> btw BB i might steal a few diet pages when getting to near the end of my cycle


It works,,yipeeeeee,tarr


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> i have to click on the image, then it pops up, i then click again and it opens in a new tab then i click again to zoom in on it
> 
> have you tried that?
> 
> btw BB i might steal a few diet pages when getting to near the end of my cycle


Help your self mate but there are better. I am not saying I don't have a good diet plan, I'm just saying I hardly never seem to manage to stick to it



biglbs said:


> It works,,yipeeeeee,tarr


 :lol: now you can see what a lazy cook I am


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Help your self mate but there are better. I am not saying I don't have a good diet plan, I'm just saying I hardly never seem to manage to stick to it
> 
> :lol: now you can see what a lazy cock I am


If you say so mate ^^^^^^^^


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> If you say so mate ^^^^^^^^


Funny you should say that..................

Tonight's training that never was.

I have been getting up earlier than normal this week, my youngest daughter has a new job as as its her first week I said I'd drive her which means leaving at 5am. That would be OK if I had gone to bed earlier to compensate for getting up earlier but you know how it is, so anyhow, I'm knackered.

I got home quite early today and by 5.30 I had done all my paperwork so I knew I could be working out by 6pm which is early for me.

I put on a new pair of shorts that I'd bought to go on holiday (squats day so shorts to make it easy using knee straps) and set my alarm to 15 min for my bike ride warm-up.

So I'm peddling away and I'm nice and sweaty and feeling low on energy and the alarm seems to be taking forever to go off, :confused1: kept thinking any second now till I finally gave up and stopped peddling to check my phone

 I'd some how set it for 1 hour 15 min, Id been cycling for half an hour.

OK I think a little extra cardio never killed anyone so I do some body weight squats to warm up the hip flexors and then load my first warm up squat weight of 45kg on the bar.

Now I'm guessing that ones body position differs when squatting with a bar to that when squatting body weight alone because as I drop down on the first squat RIPPPPPPPPPPP my big fat ar5e (or more accurately my bollocks) burst there way out of my shorts.

You know what? I think I'll do this workout tomorrow. :surrender:


----------



## biglbs

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol::lolhhhhhhh:lol: :lol: :lol:brrrreath:laugh: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol::lolhhhhhhh:lol: :lol: :lol:brrrreath:laugh: :lol:


I am still laughing ya cvnt:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

some things just aren't meant to happen


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Help your self mate but there are better. I am not saying I don't have a good diet plan, I'm just saying I hardly never seem to manage to stick to it


cheers mate, it looks nice and simple to me :thumbup1: . just what i like because of working full time and working out......................not to mention cleaning up dog sh1t :thumbdown:

no fancy preparing and cooking.......suits me at this moment in time due to lack of time

- - - Updated - - -



biglbs said:


> It works,,yipeeeeee,tarr


your welcome big man


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Funny you should say that..................
> 
> Tonight's training that never was.
> 
> I have been getting up earlier than normal this week, my youngest daughter has a new job as as its her first week I said I'd drive her which means leaving at 5am. That would be OK if I had gone to bed earlier to compensate for getting up earlier but you know how it is, so anyhow, I'm knackered.
> 
> I got home quite early today and by 5.30 I had done all my paperwork so I knew I could be working out by 6pm which is early for me.
> 
> I put on a new pair of shorts that I'd bought to go on holiday (squats day so shorts to make it easy using knee straps) and set my alarm to 15 min for my bike ride warm-up.
> 
> So I'm peddling away and I'm nice and sweaty and feeling low on energy and the alarm seems to be taking forever to go off, :confused1: kept thinking any second now till I finally gave up and stopped peddling to check my phone
> 
> I'd some how set it for 1 hour 15 min, Id been cycling for half an hour.
> 
> OK I think a little extra cardio never killed anyone so I do some body weight squats to warm up the hip flexors and then load my first warm up squat weight of 45kg on the bar.
> 
> Now I'm guessing that ones body position differs when squatting with a bar to that when squatting body weight alone because as I drop down on the first squat RIPPPPPPPPPPP my big fat ar5e (or more accurately my bollocks) burst there way out of my shorts.
> 
> You know what? I think I'll do this workout tomorrow. :surrender:


LOL I did the same with two pairs o jeans when I started out ................quickly learned to get the proper stuff for training


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Replicator said:


> LOL I did the same with two pairs o jeans when I started out ................quickly learned to get the proper stuff for training


lard a$$


----------



## Replicator

safc49 said:


> lard a$$


 :lol: not any more ....nice firm ass LOL....I will sort out a photo :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Replicator said:


> :lol: not any more ....nice firm ass LOL....I will sort out a photo :lol:


lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> :lol: not any more ....nice firm ass LOL....I will sort out a photo :lol:


thats quite high on my list of things I never want to see


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> thats quite high on my list of things I never want to see


 :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Bedtime for me, promised to drive the youngest daughter to work in the morning.

Night all


----------



## BestBefore1989

That's my youngest taken care off.

Im in two minds, either go back to bed for an hour or two or have my second breakfast and then get yesterdays work out in early


----------



## biglbs

Boing.......Time for bed/shag mrs!!


----------



## Tassotti

BestBefore1989 said:


> That's my youngest taken care off.
> 
> Im in two minds, either go back to bed for an hour or two or have my second breakfast and then get yesterdays work out in early


Surely, if it's yesterday's workout, it is late !?!

Come on man. This is not how you get results with #teamtass Do as I say. Not as I do


----------



## Replicator

Morning BB


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Boing.......Time for bed/shag mrs!!


play park is closed for redecorating :sad:



Tassotti said:


> Surely, if it's yesterday's workout, it is late !?!
> 
> Come on man. This is not how you get results with #teamtass Do as I say. Not as I do


sorry Big Boss Man. Ill get with the programme :thumbup1:



Replicator said:


> Morning BB


Morning 

(well afternoon now)


----------



## BestBefore1989

I went for the second breakfast then work out option :thumb:

Didn't want to wake the wife so trained in the tracksuit bottoms I had put on to take my daughter to work. It was no where near as uncomfortable strapping my knees as I thought it would be.

15 min warm up then:

*Squat*

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	65

warmup	1x3	95

warmup	1x2	130

working sets	3x5	165 * - New PB*

*Press	*

warmup	2x5	20

warmup	1x5	30

warmup	1x3	40

warmup	1x2	50

working sets	3x5	62.5 *- New PB*

Not too happy with my form though, I am not using my legs at all to commence the press but I do appear to somehow be creating momentum with my torso. I will try to eliminate this.

*Pendlay Rows	*

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	55

warmup	1x3	65

warmup	1x2	75

working sets	3x5	95


----------



## Replicator

Well done BB ...love the PB's ................I better get over to my own journal and get it updated


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> Well done BB ...love the PB's ................I better get over to my own journal and get it updated


Thanks mate. That's good coming from the man who weekly gets 2 or 3 PB's :thumb:

I'm happy with my progress at present


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate. That's good coming from the man who weekly gets 2 or 3 PB's :thumb:
> 
> I'm happy with my progress at present


LOL exactly why i said I love them :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Yip, brilliant getting those PBs


----------



## Tassotti

Did the camera break before the rows?

Why is there no sound ?

Stop using your knees on press !

#teamtass Do as I say. Not as I do


----------



## George-Bean

love these vids, they make me want to over do it lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989

My naughty but nice dinner has just arrived.

When I've eaten it my nutrition intake today will look like this.


----------



## Tassotti

what is a pat of butter ?


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> what is a pat of butter ?


 :lol: its just a wee bit bigger than a Liz of butter and a betty of butter is fvckin massive :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

Replicator said:


> :lol: its just a wee bit bigger than a Liz of butter and a betty of butter is fvckin massive :lol:


PMSL


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> what is a pat of butter ?


Its a small square of butter approx 2.5cm sq and 1cm high


----------



## BestBefore1989

weighed in this morning

226lbs so that's up another 3 lbs on last week :thumbup1:


----------



## mikeod

well done mate, have to spread the love before i can rep you


----------



## BestBefore1989

today's food


----------



## Tassotti

P Butter on toast is not a great lunch BB4


----------



## BestBefore1989

but it tastes good :drool:


----------



## Tassotti

BestBefore1989 said:


> but it tastes good :drool:


Agreed. Now eat some tuna on sweet potato with salad

#teamtass


----------



## BestBefore1989

Off to lift some weights, Bench and Deads today


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> but it tastes good :drool:


the american sandwich peanut butter and "jelly" also tastes great. superb little snack:cowboy:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Had a bit of a mixed bag tonight

Did my normal 15 min warm up on the bike followed by:

*Bench Press *

warmup 2x5 45

warmup 1x5 55

warmup 1x3 70

warmup 1x2 90

working sets 3x5 105

*Deadlift *

warmup 2x5 80

warmup 1x3 120

warmup 1x2 170

working set 1x2 200 - straps :cursing: a bit annoyed with myself, its not like I failed, I just felt tired and like I didn't have it in me, so I stopped


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Had a bit of a mixed bag tonight
> 
> Did my normal 15 min warm up on the bike followed by:
> 
> *Bench Press *
> 
> warmup 2x5 45
> 
> warmup 1x5 55
> 
> warmup 1x3 70
> 
> warmup 1x2 90
> 
> working sets 3x5 105
> 
> *Deadlift *
> 
> warmup 2x5 80
> 
> warmup 1x3 120
> 
> warmup 1x2 170
> 
> working set 1x2 200 - straps :cursing: a bit annoyed with myself, its not like I failed, I just felt tired and like I didn't have it in me, so I stopped


Don't beat yourself up about it mate, you'll get it next time.


----------



## Tassotti

Serious numbers there


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Tassotti said:


> Serious numbers there


Some people are just never happy 

You are doing some mighty fine lifts indeed:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks guys, I was at least happy with the Bench Press, I felt like I had more


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> Some people are just never happy


 :rolleye:


----------



## BestBefore1989

my food intake today


----------



## biglbs

Nice lifting as usual mate,we must now have one min silence for a fallen bro,Rep has been banned!! :thumbdown:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Nice lifting as usual mate,we must now have one min silence for a fallen bro,Rep has been banned!! :thumbdown:


So I have just seen.

What a shame.

I Hope he's back soon.

IMO he's a nice bloke. Yes I have seen him get the wrong end of the stick on posts and go off on one a couple of times, but its always clear when reading that he is only retaliating to a perceived slight.

I hope that what ever happened between him and who ever TG123 is, they can kiss and make up.


----------



## biglbs

It would be nice,however i fear not,the ol walrus was a wee bit fiesty ,on these forums it is easy to get it badly wrong.I will miss him for sure after a few Pm's we shared i understood him more.Lovely guy imo


----------



## BestBefore1989

do you know? is this a permanent thing?

I don't know what was said etc. but we all loose our rag from time to time so you'd like to think there would be some form of temp ban as a slap on the wrist and a don't do that again rather than going straight to a permanent ban


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> do you know? is this a permanent thing?
> 
> I don't know what was said etc. but we all loose our rag from time to time so you'd like to think there would be some form of temp ban as a slap on the wrist and a don't do that again rather than going straight to a permanent ban


Not for sure,just have a bad feeling about it,from his Vm's!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

ack :thumbdown:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Pitty. Ya never know it may be a temp ban


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> Pitty. Ya never know it may be a temp ban


2 month i hope less


----------



## BestBefore1989

OK today I ate


----------



## George-Bean

I reckon I can eat anything, except grapefruit and its juice lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> I reckon I can eat anything, except grapefruit and its juice lol.


Its definitely an acquired taste :lol:

This is the last week I shall be drinking it, I am only having it whilst I am taking dbol


----------



## biglbs

Lightweights....


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Lightweights....


but growing


----------



## biglbs

Not that,the grapefruit,you too moaning about it!lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

I know mate. :tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was really pressed for time tonight. I cant postpone today's training till tomorrow and I didn't want to miss it altogether, so I decided to work my shoulders as my press is my weakness. I had enough time to slip one working set of squats in as well.

so I did

*Press*

warmup	2x5	20

warmup	1x5	30

warmup	1x3	40

warmup	1x2	50

working sets	3x5	62.5

*Squat*

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	65

warmup	1x3	100

warmup	1x2	135

working sets	1x5	170 *- New PB*

I will post videos later


----------



## George-Bean

working sets 1x5 170 - New PB <-nice one marra!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

your knocking those PBs out like mike tyson in a free for all 

congrats once again :thumbup1: , still no reps left. i need to spread some


----------



## BestBefore1989

Shoulder Press (with knees locked in place) 






Squat


----------



## George-Bean

Yeah baby, love it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterdays food


----------



## TECH

Top journal mate. Good vids, good lifts, nice going.


----------



## mikeod

well done mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didn't eat anywhere near enough today :thumbdown:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I thought today was going to be one of those days when fully suited and booted and on my way out the house to go to work I prepare my protein shake to drink in the car but for some reason this morning I had somehow cross threaded the lid when I put it on and as soon as I started shaking it I sprayed the kitchen and myself head to foot in sticky, smelly Iron Science Explosion. Aptly named :lol:

Good workout tonight

*Bench Press *

warmup 2x5 45

warmup 1x5 55

warmup 1x3 75

warmup 1x2 95

working sets 3x5 107.5

working sets 1x7 70

working sets 1x20 40

*Deadlift *

warmup 2x5 80

warmup 1x3 120

warmup 1x2 170

working set 1x5 205 - straps *- New PB*

I have been watching a lot of online videos trying to improve my dead lift and it dawned on me that due to my weights being standard weights rather than Olympic, that the bar was not at the correct height, so a little Google search told me that If you're using 45 lb Olympic plates the height of the bar is perfect which makes the bar approx 9 inches off the ground, I hope that explains the planks of wood you see in the badly filmed video.

The good news is that I think I am now addressing the bar correctly.

The bad news is, as you will see at the end of the video, I can't fit any more plates on, so until I can afford a proper Olympic bar and weights I am now at my max dead lift


----------



## BestBefore1989

food was


----------



## biglbs

Morning my friend,if you are southend way next week call me,i will buy you poached eggs on tst!

You are a funny cvnt mate,shake the shake!

I still think your a55 comes up too soon and high,but much better,i am only pickin cause i cannot do em with my fooked back:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning mate, breakfast sounds great, Ill have a look at my diary Monday morning and see what I'm up to next week. Thanks for the critique, I do want to nail my form as I think I've got the potential for much heaver weights in me.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> I thought today was going to be one of those days when fully suited and booted and on my way out the house to go to work I prepare my protein shake to drink in the car but for some reason this morning I had somehow cross threaded the lid when I put it on and as soon as I started shaking it I sprayed the kitchen and myself head to foot in sticky, smelly Iron Science Explosion. Aptly named :lol:
> 
> Good workout tonight
> 
> *Bench Press *
> 
> warmup 2x5 45
> 
> warmup 1x5 55
> 
> warmup 1x3 75
> 
> warmup 1x2 95
> 
> working sets 3x5 107.5
> 
> working sets 1x7 70
> 
> working sets 1x20 40
> 
> *Deadlift *
> 
> warmup 2x5 80
> 
> warmup 1x3 120
> 
> warmup 1x2 170
> 
> working set 1x5 205 - straps *- New PB*
> 
> I have been watching a lot of online videos trying to improve my dead lift and it dawned on me that due to my weights being standard weights rather than Olympic, that the bar was not at the correct height, so a little Google search told me that If you're using 45 lb Olympic plates the height of the bar is perfect which makes the bar approx 9 inches off the ground, I hope that explains the planks of wood you see in the badly filmed video.
> 
> The good news is that I think I am now addressing the bar correctly.
> 
> The bad news is, as you will see at the end of the video, I can't fit any more plates on, so until I can afford a proper Olympic bar and weights I am now at my max dead lift
> 
> again nice lifts mate. and nice improvisiation with the wood. could you not buy more 25kg plates? or the heaviest plate for standard bars? instead of going to the expense of an olympic set
> 
> lol at the shake incident :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> food was
> 
> View attachment 95245


can i ask what program you use for tracking your diet mate?


----------



## biglbs

I recon 250 aint out of reach,in 6 months time,subject to any issues


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> The heaviest standard weight plates I have found are the 25kg plates I use. They don't often come up for sale second hand. The main reason I don't want to buy more standard weights and want to swap to Olympic weights is that the bars used for standard weights have a much lower load capacity Its hard to find one that quotes a max capacity, and when they do is only 100 - 150 kg
> 
> I use this lot, the app is great
> 
> http://www.fatsecret.com/


----------



## BestBefore1989

weighed myself at 6am this morning.

229lb that's up 3 lbs on last week :thumb:

est body fat has also gone up by 1% which is not so good :no:as whilst the % remained the same I was putting on more muscle than fat.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> weighed myself at 6am this morning.
> 
> 229lb that's up 3 lbs on last week :thumb:
> 
> est body fat has also gone up by 1% which is not so good :no:as whilst the % remained the same I was putting on more muscle than fat.


i would have been happy with that i think its still good going mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

I use this lot, the app is great

http://www.fatsecret.com/


----------



## biglbs




----------



## BestBefore1989

fair enough but it would at best be a stop gap solution and I don't want to keep purchasing standard weights when I know that at some point I will have to go over to Olympic


----------



## BestBefore1989

My food today was


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> My food today was
> 
> View attachment 95357


You are still running the kids about?


----------



## BestBefore1989

yes mate just got back from running the youngest. Tucking in to egg sandwiches for breakfast then off out to walk the dog.

How you feeling today?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> yes mate just got back from running the youngest. Tucking in to egg sandwiches for breakfast then off out to walk the dog.
> 
> How you feeling today?


Improving but painful thanks,did'nt get to gym last week at all,still looking massive though

Nice lazy day here! you out later?


----------



## BestBefore1989

all over the shop today mate, promised to run the other daughter over to her boyfriends this afternoon and I have a couple of errands I have promised the wife Id take care of. With luck Ill get left alone to watch the football, lunch time.

What you up to?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> all over the shop today mate, promised to run the other daughter over to her boyfriends this afternoon and I have a couple of errands I have promised the wife Id take care of. With luck Ill get left alone to watch the football, lunch time.
> 
> What you up to?


Sunday tends to be a family' in' day for us(Mia not at that stage yet)So shopping food/here/Tv generaly 'sloth',,,well it is SundaySteak and roast bits me thinks too....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Nice, lazy day with the family sounds good.

Sadly my girls are at the age that they would rather spend their time with their boyfriends than with me but that's how things are meant to be.

hope you have a good one mate


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice, lazy day with the family sounds good.
> 
> Sadly my girls are at the age that they would rather spend their time with their boyfriends than with me but that's how things are meant to be.
> 
> hope you have a good one mate


I fear that day:crying:but know it comes,lucky for me my son loves a drop of just me and him fishin,but i never see my oldest son,or grandaughter,his wife is a grade 'A' cvnt...no CVNT!She has managed to alienate him from most his family now..i miss him,3 years now.

I will be on here anyhow,it is always on as i go about my day,i nose on it for Ebay too,campers etc.

Be lucky buddy x


----------



## mikeod

BestBefore1989 said:


> I thought today was going to be one of those days when fully suited and booted and on my way out the house to go to work I prepare my protein shake to drink in the car but for some reason this morning I had somehow cross threaded the lid when I put it on and as soon as I started shaking it I sprayed the kitchen and myself head to foot in sticky, smelly Iron Science Explosion. Aptly named :lol:
> 
> Good workout tonight
> 
> *Bench Press *
> 
> warmup 2x5 45
> 
> warmup 1x5 55
> 
> warmup 1x3 75
> 
> warmup 1x2 95
> 
> working sets 3x5 107.5
> 
> working sets 1x7 70
> 
> working sets 1x20 40
> 
> *Deadlift *
> 
> warmup 2x5 80
> 
> warmup 1x3 120
> 
> warmup 1x2 170
> 
> working set 1x5 205 - straps *- New PB*
> 
> I have been watching a lot of online videos trying to improve my dead lift and it dawned on me that due to my weights being standard weights rather than Olympic, that the bar was not at the correct height, so a little Google search told me that If you're using 45 lb Olympic plates the height of the bar is perfect which makes the bar approx 9 inches off the ground, I hope that explains the planks of wood you see in the badly filmed video.
> 
> The good news is that I think I am now addressing the bar correctly.
> 
> The bad news is, as you will see at the end of the video, I can't fit any more plates on, so until I can afford a proper Olympic bar and weights I am now at my max dead lift


well done on another pb mate.

i had the same problem cos my 20kg discs are smaller. get your tape measure out, it needs to be 225mm fromthe floor to the centre of the bar.

i cant get it bang on so im pulling from about 10mm lower than it should be.


----------



## mikeod

oh , sorry just noticed you measured 9 inches, which is basically the sameops:


----------



## Tassotti

Is it a 7 foot bar ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

that I dead lift with?

no mate, I think its 6ft. It will not fit in my cage

The bar I squat with is longer (its not a proper bar but a steel rod I acquired with collars set wide enough to allow it to sit inside my cage)

consequently it has less bar length on which to load weights than the 6ft bar does.

This is another reason why I want to go to a proper Olympic set with 7ft 2 bar.


----------



## Tassotti

For now, could you buy a 7ft standard bar to deadlift with and buy a cople more standard 20s


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> For now, could you buy a 7ft standard bar to deadlift with and buy a cople more standard 20s


The problem I have with that idea is that standard bars don't come with a specified capacity and the retailers when pushed will only state they are good for 100 to 150kg so split the difference and its good for 125kg

Biglbs reckons I can double that but it does not give me much room to play with and I don't want to spend out on a new bar only to bend it in a month or two.

I am still only squatting in the 170/180's Its only my dead lift that's maxed.

Until I can afford what I want I will max what I have and then add extra reps and/or extra sets


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> The problem I have with that idea is that standard bars don't come with a specified capacity and the retailers when pushed will only state they are good for 100 to 150kg so split the difference and its good for 125kg
> 
> Biglbs reckons I can double that but it does not give me much room to play with and I don't want to spend out on a new bar only to bend it in a month or two.
> 
> I am still only squatting in the 170/180's Its only my dead lift that's maxed.
> 
> Until I can afford what I want I will max what I have and then add extra reps and/or extra sets


Remember on deads your hands are supporting bar too,it is not like Cgb for instance mate!


----------



## Tassotti

http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.gymequipment&details=1976


----------



## Tassotti

http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.gymequipment&details=1477

Only iron plates I've found which are the correct Olympic size

Buy 25


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Remember on deads your hands are supporting bar too,it is not like Cgb for instance mate!


True enough



Tassotti said:


> http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.gymequipment&details=1477
> 
> Only iron plates I've found which are the correct Olympic size
> 
> Buy 25


Thanks for the link

Food today wasn't good, busy running around


----------



## BestBefore1989

The plan this week was to focus on developing tendon and ligament strength and following biglbs advice work in the 20 rep range.

I had finished my 4 weeks of dbol without incident so I was not expecting the back pumps I got hit with today.

My workout started with my normal 20 min on the bike

followed by

*Squats*

1x5	bodyweight

2x5	45

1x5	55

1x20	85

1x10 85

At this point my lower back was so pumped I chose not to continue.

I will do the shoulders and rows I missed tomorrow

:sad:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> The plan this week was to focus on developing tendon and ligament strength and following biglbs advice work in the 20 rep range.
> 
> I had finished my 4 weeks of dbol without incident so I was not expecting the back pumps I got hit with today.
> 
> My workout started with my normal 20 min on the bike
> 
> followed by
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> 1x5	bodyweight
> 
> 2x5	45
> 
> 1x5	55
> 
> 1x20	85
> 
> 1x10 85
> 
> At this point my lower back was so pumped I chose not to continue.
> 
> I will do the shoulders and rows I missed tomorrow
> 
> :sad:


Too heavy then!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I don't think it was down to the weight of the bar TBH mate, at least not exclusively.

I cut the grass on Saturday and just pushing the lawn mower gave me back pumps. I had to stop and take a break a couple of times.


----------



## biglbs

It is the pesky Rbc from d/bol mate,yours is now high i wager,so check bp and if you feel brave enough take out 1 pint of blood,,,,i know it sounds mad but your blood pressure will be up,blood letting is safe redemption!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ill give it a week and see how I feel.

I have given blood many times so the idea of parting with a pint does not worry me and I am not squeamish so I am sure I could place a needle neatly into the vain, but given the choice Id rather not.


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## BestBefore1989

All my planning went out the window today, left my pre prepared lunch on the kitchen table so ended up grabbing a big mc for lunch. Some lemon decided to crash and close both sides of the A12 so the 1 hour drive home ended up taking me almost 4 hours, the small of my back still feels stiff, like the dorsi muscles? are flexed. I missed the training I had planned and ended up agreeing to eat pizza with the wife.

Oh well, **** happens


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ill give it a week and see how I feel.
> 
> I have given blood many times so the idea of parting with a pint does not worry me and I am not squeamish so I am sure I could place a needle neatly into the vain, but given the choice Id rather not.


I have never bothered,couple of weeks will see it far batter normaly,or i could whack your nose to release some blood for you before breaky one morning


----------



## BestBefore1989

That's so kind of you to offer mate x


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> That's so kind of you to offer mate x


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> View attachment 95657


an Epistaxis explosion


----------



## BestBefore1989

OK I have not trained for the last two days and my diet has been terrible



at least it will be easy to improve on that. so from tomorrow I will do better


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> OK I have not trained for the last two days and my diet has been terrible
> 
> View attachment 95708
> View attachment 95709
> 
> 
> at least it will be easy to improve on that. so from tomorrow I will do better


True,though i am on 2 weeks no training and eating not great,cannot see when i am gonna train yet eitherops:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> True,though i am on 2 weeks no training and eating not great,cannot see when i am gonna train yet eitherops:


you need to get well first mate, your reasons for not training are valid, mine are coss I'm a fat lazy [email protected]


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> you need to get well first mate, your reasons for not training are valid, mine are coss I'm a fat lazy [email protected]


Ok true:lol: :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sorry to report that I have had another day without training.

In truth I had a very stressful day and even managed to fall asleep sat upright in front of my PC whilst browsing ebay.

so I'm having an early night


----------



## Tassotti

Rest Up Old Man. Listen to your body


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sorry to report that I have had another day without training.
> 
> In truth I had a very stressful day and even managed to fall asleep sat upright in front of my PC whilst browsing ebay.
> 
> so I'm having an early night


Too much RBC!


----------



## BestBefore1989

sat here in pain :confused1:

I wanted to do some lifting today so that the week wasn't a total waste.

I decided to do a little light session of pressing, both bench and shoulder

*Bench Press*

2x20 50kg

1x16 50kg

1x12 50kg

at this point my triceps felt blasted so I knew that if I wanted to work shoulders I would have to use a different exercise so I even though I have not done them for AGES, I decide to do lateral raises and as I want reps I will go with a weight so light its almost pink :lol:

*lateral raises*

4x10 8.5kg

I could not go above 10 reps, not because the weight was too heavy but because my shoulder was so pumped with blood they hurt.

They still hurt now ( right more than left) and they are hot to touch.

This is a first for me !


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> sat here in pain :confused1:
> 
> I wanted to do some lifting today so that the week wasn't a total waste.
> 
> I decided to do a little light session of pressing, both bench and shoulder
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 
> 2x20 50kg
> 
> 1x16 50kg
> 
> 1x12 50kg
> 
> at this point my triceps felt blasted so I knew that if I wanted to work shoulders I would have to use a different exercise so I even though I have not done them for AGES, I decide to do lateral raises and as I want reps I will go with a weight so light its almost pink :lol:
> 
> *lateral raises*
> 
> 4x10 8.5kg
> 
> I could not go above 10 reps, not because the weight was too heavy but because my shoulder was so pumped with blood they hurt.
> 
> They still hurt now ( right more than left) and they are hot to touch.
> 
> This is a first for me !


Rbc:yawn:


----------



## biglbs

Mate listen i have got my Rbc/blood volume so high i can near enough fart and get a pump in the past,the secret is pump it and hold for as long as you can in gym,doing small isolated moves to keep it,then feed.

However if you cannot take it let a pint of blood,i will not say this againx

WIMP!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Mate listen i have got my Rbc/blood volume so high i can near enough fart and get a pump in the past,the secret is pump it and hold for as long as you can in gym,doing small isolated moves to keep it,then feed.
> 
> However if you cannot take it let a pint of blood,i will not say this againx
> 
> *WIMP!*


Ill have you know I'm not a wimp....................I'm a woos !

I shall do some more reading on high red blood cell count. I hope its from the tbol and will ease now I am only on the Test


----------



## BestBefore1989

I for got to post my food for yesterday



So at the end of a week where I neither ate nor trained properly may scales say

230 lbs with 31% body fat

Thats 1lb up, as good as no difference from last week


----------



## BestBefore1989

So my wife casually drops into conversation today that the in-laws are going to be visiting on Monday, so that's my Monday workout out the window, so I did it today instead 

15 min warm up on the bike followed by:

*
Bench Press *

warmup 2x5 50

warmup 1x5 60

warmup 1x3 75

warmup 1x2 95

working sets 3x5 110 *- new PB* :bounce:

*Deadlift *

warmup 2x5 80

warmup 1x3 100

warmup 1x2 120 W

Working set 1x3 160 grip failed using standard grip

Kind of mixed feelings. I dropped the weight on my dead lift to try and work on my form and I think I was so busy concentrating on my body position I forgot to hold on to the blinking bar :cursing:

Very pleased to have my first PB on the bench press since March but at the same time, why has it has taken me 6 months and the introduction of Test to achieve it?


----------



## Tassotti

Nice PB. Forget about the past and just keep getting stronger


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

another great PB

well done mate:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

didn't eat enough protein today


----------



## Tassotti

choc cake !! :drool:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> choc cake !! :drool:


I know mate, what can I say? It had chocolate icing and everything


----------



## BestBefore1989

today I ate


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> So my wife casually drops into conversation today that the in-laws are going to be visiting on Monday, so that's my Monday workout out the window, so I did it today instead
> 
> 15 min warm up on the bike followed by:
> 
> *
> Bench Press *
> 
> warmup 2x5 50
> 
> warmup 1x5 60
> 
> warmup 1x3 75
> 
> warmup 1x2 95
> 
> working sets 3x5 110 *- new PB* :bounce:
> 
> *Deadlift *
> 
> warmup 2x5 80
> 
> warmup 1x3 100
> 
> warmup 1x2 120 W
> 
> Working set 1x3 160 grip failed using standard grip
> 
> Kind of mixed feelings. I dropped the weight on my dead lift to try and work on my form and I think I was so busy concentrating on my body position I forgot to hold on to the blinking bar :cursing:
> 
> Very pleased to have my first PB on the bench press since March but at the same time, why has it has taken me 6 months and the introduction of Test to achieve it?


Because you were just too weak mate,end off,blunt as a cvnt,but there it is

Nice to see it happen now though,so on a roll,happy days.

Remember what i said about cycling reps,chest loves that mate! 

- - - Updated - - -



BestBefore1989 said:


> So my wife casually drops into conversation today that the in-laws are going to be visiting on Monday, so that's my Monday workout out the window, so I did it today instead
> 
> 15 min warm up on the bike followed by:
> 
> *
> Bench Press *
> 
> warmup 2x5 50
> 
> warmup 1x5 60
> 
> warmup 1x3 75
> 
> warmup 1x2 95
> 
> working sets 3x5 110 *- new PB* :bounce:
> 
> *Deadlift *
> 
> warmup 2x5 80
> 
> warmup 1x3 100
> 
> warmup 1x2 120 W
> 
> Working set 1x3 160 grip failed using standard grip
> 
> Kind of mixed feelings. I dropped the weight on my dead lift to try and work on my form and I think I was so busy concentrating on my body position I forgot to hold on to the blinking bar :cursing:
> 
> Very pleased to have my first PB on the bench press since March but at the same time, why has it has taken me 6 months and the introduction of Test to achieve it?


Because you were just too weak mate,end off,blunt as a cvnt,but there it is

Nice to see it happen now though,so on a roll,happy days.

Remember what i said about cycling reps,chest loves that mate! 

- - - Updated - - -



BestBefore1989 said:


> So my wife casually drops into conversation today that the in-laws are going to be visiting on Monday, so that's my Monday workout out the window, so I did it today instead
> 
> 15 min warm up on the bike followed by:
> 
> *
> Bench Press *
> 
> warmup 2x5 50
> 
> warmup 1x5 60
> 
> warmup 1x3 75
> 
> warmup 1x2 95
> 
> working sets 3x5 110 *- new PB* :bounce:
> 
> *Deadlift *
> 
> warmup 2x5 80
> 
> warmup 1x3 100
> 
> warmup 1x2 120 W
> 
> Working set 1x3 160 grip failed using standard grip
> 
> Kind of mixed feelings. I dropped the weight on my dead lift to try and work on my form and I think I was so busy concentrating on my body position I forgot to hold on to the blinking bar :cursing:
> 
> Very pleased to have my first PB on the bench press since March but at the same time, why has it has taken me 6 months and the introduction of Test to achieve it?


Because you were just too weak mate,end off,blunt as a cvnt,but there it is

Nice to see it happen now though,so on a roll,happy days.

Remember what i said about cycling reps,chest loves that mate! 

- - - Updated - - -



BestBefore1989 said:


> So my wife casually drops into conversation today that the in-laws are going to be visiting on Monday, so that's my Monday workout out the window, so I did it today instead
> 
> 15 min warm up on the bike followed by:
> 
> *
> Bench Press *
> 
> warmup 2x5 50
> 
> warmup 1x5 60
> 
> warmup 1x3 75
> 
> warmup 1x2 95
> 
> working sets 3x5 110 *- new PB* :bounce:
> 
> *Deadlift *
> 
> warmup 2x5 80
> 
> warmup 1x3 100
> 
> warmup 1x2 120 W
> 
> Working set 1x3 160 grip failed using standard grip
> 
> Kind of mixed feelings. I dropped the weight on my dead lift to try and work on my form and I think I was so busy concentrating on my body position I forgot to hold on to the blinking bar :cursing:
> 
> Very pleased to have my first PB on the bench press since March but at the same time, why has it has taken me 6 months and the introduction of Test to achieve it?


Because you were just too weak mate,end off,blunt as a cvnt,but there it is

Nice to see it happen now though,so on a roll,happy days.

Remember what i said about cycling reps,chest loves that mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

not a good day today, worked 13 hours and wasn't feeling well so I didn't train

Diet was



this multiple posting thing is starting to get on my nerves


----------



## BestBefore1989

7 hours sleep and I feel a world better, did a little light stretching this morning and now looking forward to squats tonight.

- - - Updated - - -

7 hours sleep and I feel a world better, did a little light stretching this morning and now looking forward to squats tonight.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> not a good day today, worked 13 hours and wasn't feeling well so I didn't train
> 
> Diet was
> 
> View attachment 96260
> 
> 
> IT IS SH1T!!
> 
> this multiple posting thing is starting to get on my nerves


- - - Updated - - -



BestBefore1989 said:


> not a good day today, worked 13 hours and wasn't feeling well so I didn't train
> 
> Diet was
> 
> View attachment 96260
> 
> 
> IT IS SH1T!!
> 
> this multiple posting thing is starting to get on my nerves


----------



## BestBefore1989

Didn't think it was that bad mate

332g Protein, 111g carbs, 115g fat


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Didn't think it was that bad mate
> 
> 332g Protein, 111g carbs, 115g fat


No this fookin quote sh1t cvnt thingy!!! :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> No this fookin quote sh1t cvnt thingy!!! :lol:


 :lol: I thought you where going to sort my macros out.

I got some coconut oil like you suggested, tastes ok but it is waxy. Ill try it later in my post workout shake


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: I thought you where going to sort my macros out.
> 
> I got some coconut oil like you suggested, tastes ok but it is waxy. Ill try it later in my post workout shake


Mind your bottom buddy


----------



## BestBefore1989

:scared: Ill make a point of tightening my glutes on the squats :lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :scared: Ill make a point of tightening my glutes on the squats :lol:


You will feel the thermogenic effect in pants if notops:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Well, the good news it my pants are still clean :innocent:

work out went like this

*Squat*

warmup	2x5	50

warmup	1x5	65

warmup	1x3	100

warmup	1x2	130

working sets	1x5	155

working sets	1x4	165

It was an odd day, even the 130kg felt heaver than it should have which is why I thought I would work my way up in weight rather than jump to the 170kg I had planned. On the 165kgs the set up felt wrong somehow and I felt off balance so I stopped at 4 reps

*Press*

warmup	2x5	20

warmup	1x5	30

warmup	1x3	40

warmup	1x2	50

working sets	3x5	62.5

Sadly only part of the 3rd set was done with strict form.

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	2x5	45

warmup	1x5	55

warmup	1x3	65

warmup	1x2	75

working sets	3x5	95

OK off to get some food in me.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today's food was


----------



## biglbs

Have a good one


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Have a good one


thanks mate, you too


----------



## BestBefore1989

food was


----------



## BestBefore1989

I am going to have to give some thought as to how I use the coconut oil. I tried it with my protein shake in a normal shaker, it simply does not dissolve! I ended up eating waxy lumps of oil out of the bottom of the shaker.

Anyway today's work out

15 min warm up on the bike followed by:

*Bench Press *

warmup 2x5 50

warmup 1x5 60

warmup 1x3 75

warmup 1x2 100

working sets 3x5 112.5 *- new PB*

*Deadlift *

warmup 2x5 5

warmup 1x5 100

warmup 1x5 120

Working set 1x5 160

I am working on my form when dead-lifting and will post videos shortly. I think I have improved by changing how I think the lift. Instead of thinking, I'm going to push my feet through the floor and in doing so straighten my legs before my torso moves, I am now thinking pull my chest up into the air


----------



## BestBefore1989

I think the mixed grip used on the last set makes my shoulders more rounded


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

once again congrats on the bench press PB :thumbup1: brilliant mate

and im certainly not the one to comment on your form as you well know


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> once again congrats on the bench press PB :thumbup1: brilliant mate
> 
> and im certainly not the one to comment on your form as you well know


thanks mate, it felt good to write up 100kg bench press reps as a warmup


----------



## mikeod

well done on another pb mate.still wont let me rep you.

similar problem as mine with the deadlift although yours is much less severe than mine


----------



## biglbs

Good lifting,just add oil to oats let it soak in and then blend it all up,should do,or sprinkle over meals or spoon it in!


----------



## BestBefore1989

food today was


----------



## BestBefore1989

for the 3rd week in a row I am 230lbs :cursing:

I am going to up my calories by 1000 a day.

I would like to add more healthy fats.

I now fry with extra virgin rapeseed oil.

I have tried adding extra virgin olive oil to my shakes but a tablespoons worth makes everything taste like olive oil so not ideal

I have purchased coconut oil but so far I have learned that eggie bread, or French toast as its known to everyone not in my family is not inproved by its use and that there is no point adding it to my shakes as it just forms a lump at the bottom of the shaker.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> for the 3rd week in a row I am 230lbs :cursing:
> 
> I am going to up my calories by 1000 a day.
> 
> I would like to add more healthy fats.
> 
> I now fry with extra virgin rapeseed oil.
> 
> I have tried adding extra virgin olive oil to my shakes but a tablespoons worth makes everything taste like olive oil so not ideal
> 
> I have purchased coconut oil but so far I have learned that eggie bread, or French toast as its known to everyone not in my family is not inproved by its use and that there is no point adding it to my shakes as it just forms a lump at the bottom of the shaker.


Blend it in after you have blended the rest or blend into milk then add ingrediants after,do not use shaker it WILL NOT MIX


----------



## BestBefore1989

I am thinking it might be nice to do fried rice with it, Ive been looking for ideas on the web but most sites simply advise frying with it


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I am thinking it might be nice to do fried rice with it, Ive been looking for ideas on the web but most sites simply advise frying with it


Yes but watch pan temp it has very low Bp,lowest oil i have seen/used


----------



## BestBefore1989

weekend food


----------



## Tassotti

Double the Protein and add 100g extra carbs.

You eat like a 10 year old girl !!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Double the Protein and add 100g extra carbs.
> 
> You eat like a 10 year old girl !!


agree I need to force more protein down myself but not the carbs, I am trying to get the extra Kcal from good fats, EVOO, coconut oil etc.


----------



## Tassotti

2 scoop shake with every meal


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> Double the Protein and add 100g extra carbs.
> 
> You eat like a 10 year old girl !!


 :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didn't get home late or anything, I just somehow wasted time so it wasn't until it was 8pm and dark that I made my way to the garage to train tonight.

did my normal warm-ups then

*Squat	*

warmup	2x5	50

warmup	1x5	70

warmup	1x3	105

warmup	1x2	140

working sets	3x5	*175 - New PB* :bounce:

*Press*

warmup	2x5	20

warmup	1x5	30

warmup	1x3	40

warmup	1x2	50

working sets	3x5	62.5

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	3x5	55

warmup	1x3	65

warmup	1x2	85

working sets	3x5	97.5

I found the squats hard work tonight and oddly by the 3rd set the weight was feeling heavy when I was standing with it on my back preparing to squat but once I was moving I was less aware of its weight


----------



## BestBefore1989

food today was


----------



## biglbs

This picture comes to mind of your journey to garage,,,,:cool:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

great squatting mate well done on another PB :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

thanks mate, the 200kg squat doest seem so far away right now


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

very close mate. i havent seen your video yet but you usually look like youve got more in you to push out. i certainly wouldnt bet against you getting 200kg


----------



## BestBefore1989

so much of it is in the head !

On the last set of the 175Kg's the bar felt so heavy as I set my self up, that I had a moment of self doubt. But as soon as I was lowering into the squat, I knew I had it


----------



## mikeod

well done mate, you didnt seem to struggle at all with them.still cant rep you. i dont know what the score is with this rep lark cos ive repped 2 seperate people since last repped you and it still aint having it.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

watched the vid.

200kg squat defo looking good mate :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Just watch your inserts mate,you are doing so well


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Just watch your inserts mate,you are doing so well


Mate, glad you posted, I was starting to get worried you'd done your back again.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate, glad you posted, I was starting to get worried you'd done your back again.


No it is lookin great mate,youi're a gooden thanks x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Added some gold top milk in to my diet today, Yumm :tongue:

I tried the GOMAD (Gallon of milk a day) diet last year and all I did was get fat so I will try and keep a close eye on my BF% and not repeat the mistake.

Food today was


----------



## biglbs

Morning BB4


----------



## BestBefore1989

Good evening mate, was running late today so didn't log on this morning


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good evening mate, was running late today so didn't log on this morning


I see,no log on as logging out,,,,mct oil style... :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

LOL thank god no, I've not suffered from that ......yet

I am feeling pretty rough today though, so I'm skipping training, I have taken some aspirin and I'm having an early night


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL thank god no, I've not suffered from that ......yet
> 
> I am feeling pretty rough today though, so I'm skipping training, I have taken some aspirin and I'm having an early night


hOW ARE YOU TODAY MATE?--CAPS!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Having another one of those days, no hot water this morning! could not do anything about it till I got home from work, Thank goodness it was nothing more than the pilot light had gone out. Thing is the boiler is under a work surface in the utility room, I had to move the washing machine and squeeze myself into the gap to get anywhere near it.

I ache like buggery now in my kidney area, think I've pulled something, a strained oblique ?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Having another one of those days, no hot water this morning! could not do anything about it till I got home from work, Thank goodness it was nothing more than the pilot light had gone out. Thing is the boiler is under a work surface in the utility room, I had to move the washing machine and squeeze myself into the gap to get anywhere near it.
> 
> I ache like buggery now in my kidney area, think I've pulled something, a strained oblique ?


So you strained yourself getting back an old flame, behind the washing machine.Nice


----------



## BestBefore1989

:lol: when you put it like that, I guess I had a great day :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

You light my fire baby ;p;


----------



## BestBefore1989

I still ache but didn't want to miss another workout so I did my normal 15 min warm up on the bike followed by:

*Bench Press*

warmup 2x5 50

warmup 1x5 60

warmup 1x3 75

warmup 1x2 100

working sets 2x5 *115** - new PB* :thumbup1:

working sets 1x4 115 failed on the last rep :cursing:

*Deadlift *

form practice 3x5 85


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have missed out posting food recently

10th



Yesterday



Today


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> I still ache but didn't want to miss another workout so I did my normal 15 min warm up on the bike followed by:
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 
> warmup 2x5 50
> 
> warmup 1x5 60
> 
> warmup 1x3 75
> 
> warmup 1x2 100
> 
> working sets 2x5 *115** - new PB* :thumbup1:
> 
> working sets 1x4 115 failed on the last rep :cursing:
> 
> *Deadlift *
> 
> form practice 3x5 85


I wouldn't be cursing if I benched 115 kg 14 times nice lifting and congratulations on the PB mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

thanks mate it was just that I was so close to completing the 3 sets of 5 but it was simply beyond me.

I'll get it next week


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> thanks mate it was just that I was so close to completing the 3 sets of 5 but it was simply beyond me.
> 
> *I'll get it next week*


 :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean

Dinner with the grated cheese, what did you make? cant work out what ya made mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Dinner with the grated cheese, what did you make? cant work out what ya made mate.


It was a chilli mate, I figured that the value of the spices where so low they didn't warrant recording.


----------



## BestBefore1989

todays food intake was


----------



## George-Bean

Tell me about quark mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Tell me about quark mate.


Quark is a type of fresh cheese. It is made by warming soured milk until the desired degree of denaturation of milk proteins is met, and then strained. Dictionaries usually translate it as curd cheese or cottage cheese, although most commercial varieties of cottage cheese are made with rennet, whereas traditional quark is not. It is soft, white and unaged, similar to some types of fromage frais.

Quark consists of 60% to 80% water. Dry mass has 1% to 40% fat; most of the rest is protein (80% of which is casein), calcium, and phosphate.

Golden Acre Quark ( Asda and Waitrose ) medium - add fruit - used in place of mayo in my tuna - added cholula hot sauce and mixed with cold chicken strips for salad

Kingdom Dairy Company Quark ( Morrison ) - just mixed some up with sugar free jelly for a yummy desert

Meadow Churn Quark (Tesco) driest - great for putting on bagels


----------



## George-Bean

Im gonna get some and try it. thanks mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jumped on the scales this morning

bodyweight 233 lb that's 3 lb up on last week 

my scales this morning claim I am 31.5% body fat that's up 1.5% on what is said last week :cursing:


----------



## mikeod

how can a weighing scale tell what percentage fat you are ,its daft


----------



## BestBefore1989

bongon95 said:


> how can a weighing scale tell what percentage fat you are ,its daft


You step on the platform and the scale sends a weak electrical current into your feet which moves up your body and returns down the opposite leg to the other foot. The current moves more rapidly through muscle than it does through fat tissue or bone, so it reaches the opposite foot more quickly when there's a higher muscle to fat ratio.

Scales that measure body fat aren't very accurate for measuring absolute body fat percentages because too many factors can alter the results, however if you use them at the same time every day when you've taken in about the same amount of water, the results will be consistent.

So though I don't believe I am truly 31.5% fat I am confident that my fat percentage has increased. :thumbdown:


----------



## mikeod

BestBefore1989 said:


> You step on the platform and the scale sends a weak electrical current into your feet which moves up your body and returns down the opposite leg to the other foot. The current moves more rapidly through muscle than it does through fat tissue or bone, so it reaches the opposite foot more quickly when there's a higher muscle to fat ratio.
> 
> Scales that measure body fat aren't very accurate for measuring absolute body fat percentages because too many factors can alter the results, however if you use them at the same time every day when you've taken in about the same amount of water, the results will be consistent.
> 
> So though I don't believe I am truly 31.5% fat I am confident that my fat percentage has increased. :thumbdown:


even so, an impressive explanation


----------



## BestBefore1989

http://voices.yahoo.com/are-scales-measure-body-fat-accurate-5338285.html?cat=51 :rolleye:


----------



## George-Bean

Im tempted by those.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I should have, but I didn't train today

food over the last two days


----------



## George-Bean

Coke cola! man, I only have that when I am abroad and the waters bad, then its a toss up of a coin. Nasty assed stuff. Everything else looks great mate. I went for a nap after work, didnt wake up till 1145pm, thinking its pretty late to be training. I reckon a small bike ride would be better.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I know 

I am no longer what I would call a drinker, but last night when my wife suggested I pour myself a large whiskey, I thought sod it I will, so I did.

In fact I had two Whisky and coke's.

It doesn't happen often and I am going to make myself pay for it in the gym tonight.


----------



## George-Bean

beast it out of your system mate. Im still sweating out vodka from the holiday lol


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> You step on the platform and the scale sends a weak electrical current into your feet which moves up your body and returns down the opposite leg to the other foot. The current moves more rapidly through muscle than it does through fat tissue or bone, so it reaches the opposite foot more quickly when there's a higher muscle to fat ratio.
> 
> Scales that measure body fat aren't very accurate for measuring absolute body fat percentages because too many factors can alter the results, however if you use them at the same time every day when you've taken in about the same amount of water, the results will be consistent.
> 
> So though I don't believe I am truly 31.5% fat I am confident that my fat percentage has increased. :thumbdown:


What does the mirror say though?


----------



## BestBefore1989

it said.............

SNOW WHITE


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> it said.............
> 
> SNOW WHITE


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout was Monday's workout that I didn't do and it was the best session I have had for a long time.

I felt strong throughout even though I had a wobble or two.

As normal I did my min warm up on the bike then:

*Squat*

warmup	2x5	50

warmup	1x5	70

warmup	1x3	105

warmup	1x2	140

working sets	3x5	180 *- New PB* :bounce:

*Press*

warmup	2x5	25

warmup	1x5	35

warmup	1x3	45

warmup	1x2	50

working sets	3x5	65 *- New PB* :bounce:

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	3x5	55

warmup	1x3	75

warmup	1x2	85

working sets	3x5	100

I will post videos shortly. I had a bit of a stagger on the first set of squats so I also recorded the second set


----------



## biglbs

Oi,well done,gettin heavy work done now mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had a bit of a wobble on my first set and my set up looks wrong






The second and third (not recorded) sets where way better.






Press






I'm very happy with today's effort.


----------



## BestBefore1989

todays food was


----------



## George-Bean

Love the videos mate, thanks for posting. Grub looked clean, no coke ;-D


----------



## BestBefore1989

After such a good workout yesterday I was hoping for good things today but sadly no

after my normal workout I did

*Bench Press *

warmup 2x5 50

warmup 1x5 60

warmup 1x3 80

warmup 1x2 100

working sets 2x5 115

working sets 1x3 115 :cursing:

That's failure a rep earlier :cursing:

was so ****ed off with myself I didn't even bother with the dead lifts

Oh well, dinner now then bed


----------



## BestBefore1989

food today was


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> food today was
> 
> View attachment 97851


What happened sh1t the bed? :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

:lol: bloody coconut oil


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: bloody coconut oil


----------



## BestBefore1989

long day at work today and missed lunch altogether so not good.

My diet been shot for the last week or so, I have messed up my macro-nutrients ratios so I need to look at that this weekend.

I did have one good thing happen today.

I was chatting to an attractive lady and her mum today about weight loss, she told me her brother was a fatty and was 17stone, and I replied gee thanks I'm 17 stone.

She then said Yea but your body's buff, at which point she quickly went bright red. 

When your my age, and especially if like me you have a face like the north end of a south going cow, compliments are few and far between, so that made my day :thumbup1:

anyway food today was


----------



## Tassotti

You sexy motherfcukeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrr


----------



## biglbs

Like i said,ya fat cvnt! :whistling: :lol:

Speakin of food , be able to do breaky next week ,how that sound?.....but er not before 11am:tongue: so your second one!!!1


----------



## BestBefore1989

sounds good  Ill have a look Monday and let you know when I will be in the area :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> sounds good  Ill have a look Monday and let you know when I will be in the area :thumb:


 :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

i owe you alot of reps mate but even after ive "spread the love" i still cant rep you but your doing brilliant mate :thumbup1:

how long is left on your cycle?


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> i owe you alot of reps mate but even after ive "spread the love" i still cant rep you but your doing brilliant mate :thumbup1:
> 
> how long is left on your cycle?


Thanks 

I have 4 weeks left so I have 6 weeks till PCT.

To be honest I shall be glad for a break. I think I have reached a point where If I want to continue pushing myself for ever heavier lifts, I need longer rest periods and my flexibility is suffering.

I want to be squatting 200kg for reps and I want to bench 120kg at least once before the end of the cycle and then use what ever test is left in my system to help me keep hold of my gains while I start to strip away the extra tummy fat I have added.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

id say you already have 120kg bench press in the bag if you can press 115kg for 5 reps. ive faith youll also get the squat too :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I have 4 weeks left so I have 6 weeks till PCT.
> 
> To be honest I shall be glad for a break. I think I have reached a point where If I want to continue pushing myself for ever heavier lifts, I need longer rest periods and my flexibility is suffering.
> 
> I want to be squatting 200kg for reps and I want to bench 120kg at least once before the end of the cycle and then use what ever test is left in my system to help me keep hold of my gains while I start to strip away the extra tummy fat I have added.


Ok if flexibility is suffering it can indicate too much tension in tendons,you need to drop to higher reps and less weight,after all you want size not weight moved yes?


----------



## biglbs

Found this///The following measures may have the effect of reducing the chances of sustaining a muscle strain:

Warm up prior to matches and training is thought to decrease muscle stretch injuries because the muscle is more extensible when the tissue temperature has been increased by one or two degrees. A good warm up should last about twenty minutes - starting gently and finishing at full pace activity. Practising match activities such as sprinting and passing helps tune co-ordination and prepare mentally for football. Recovery after training sessions and matches can be enhanced by performing a cool down, which is thought to help muscles get rid of waste products. This is also the ideal time to do stretching execises.

Read our guide to warming up >

Read our guide to cooling down >

Maintaining good muscle strength and flexibility may help prevent muscle strains. Muscle strength allows a player to carry out match activities in a controlled manner and decreases the uncoordinated movements which can lead to injury. Tight muscles are associated with strains and stretching is therefore practised to maintain muscle strength and prevent injury.

Read our guide to stretching >

Diet can have an affect on muscle injuries. If a player's diet is high in carbohydrate in the 48 hours before a match, there will be an adequate supply of the energy which is necessary for muscle contractions. However, if the muscles become short of fuel, fatigue can set in during training or matches. This fatigue can predispose a player to injury. Carbohydrate and fluids can be replenished during training and matches by taking regular sips of a sports drink.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks for that. Reps sent.

I want to be both big and strong.

I do enjoy pushing my max lift.

Without a doubt I would rather be my size and as strong as an ox, than be a massive bloke who's as weak as a kitten.

I will take the next two weeks to hit my target lifts then drop weight and rep in the 15 - 20 range for 3 sets for a couple of weeks.

Food today was


----------



## George-Bean

8 slices of pizza, Im thinking these arnt bite sized pieces lol. Everythings looking good in here mate.

Do you stretch etc?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks for that. Reps sent.
> 
> I want to be both big and strong.
> 
> I do enjoy pushing my max lift.
> 
> Without a doubt I would rather be my size and as strong as an ox, than be a massive bloke who's as weak as a kitten.
> 
> I will take the next two weeks to hit my target lifts then drop weight and rep in the 15 - 20 range for 3 sets for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Food today was
> 
> View attachment 98039


You are risking it mate,i shall keep em crossed,when i see you i will run through a tendon /muscle rehap/strengthen system with you,reps will be painful though 20-30 per set!Then you can make an educated choice buddy,thanks for reps x


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> 8 slices of pizza, Im thinking these arnt bite sized pieces lol. Everythings looking good in here mate.
> 
> Do you stretch etc?


Yes mate I do, but to be honest not as much as I feel I should do



biglbs said:


> You are risking it mate,i shall keep em crossed,when i see you i will run through a tendon /muscle rehap/strengthen system with you,reps will be painful though 20-30 per set!Then you can make an educated choice buddy,thanks for reps x


Cool Thanks, :thumb:

30 rep sets almost sounds like a cardio workout !

I'm guessing I am going to be pumping massive amounts of blood into my muscles and burning like hell.

OK, off to do some squatting now:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

if you like to put it that way.......yup!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I already know that I am going to be following advice and working a tendon strengthen and stretching routine shortly, from the way my body feels it makes perfect sense, but at the same time I had set myself some goals for this year and I'll be dammed if I don't do all I can to achieve them.

Anyway that's my excuse for today's little workout

15 min warm up on the bike followed by:

*Squat *

warmup 2x5 50

warmup 1x5 70

warmup 1x3 110

warmup 1x2 145

working sets 1x2 *190 - new PB* :clap:

working sets 1x2 *200 - new PB* :bounce:


----------



## BestBefore1989

yesterdays food was



I must confess I ache today!

right knee and left bicep and glute :confused1:

I hope that with another 24 hours and a little luck I'll be OK for Mondays planned workout.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

a big congrats for your 200kg squat mate :beer: very well done :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean

Ive found taking a red hot bath really helps with sore muscles and aches.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

George-Bean said:


> Ive found taking a red hot bath really helps with sore muscles and aches.


x 2. i dont bother these days but when i played football this helped with tight sore muscles


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Ive found taking a red hot bath really helps with sore muscles and aches.





safc49 said:


> x 2. i dont bother these days but when i played football this helped with tight sore muscles


Cant remember the last time I took a bath, I shower


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

my shower is feckin broke :angry: i hate having to get baths


----------



## biglbs

Hope your pains have gone mate,why you no train yesterday?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Life mate is why I didn't train or post yesterday. I have a bit of a "situation" but with luck I will be benching tomorrow and trying for 120kg


----------



## biglbs

Ah need to know...


----------



## BestBefore1989

:lol:

my old mum would always say, Don't air your laundry in public


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol:
> 
> my old mum would always say, Don't air your laundry in public


Nor would i mate!

Especialy yours

Good luck with it though mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Nor would i mate!
> 
> Especialy yours
> View attachment 98577
> View attachment 98578
> 
> 
> Good luck with it though mate.


 :lol: Dam I need to work on my quads


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didn't get to workout till 8pm tonight but glad made the effort.

15 min warm up on the bike followed by:

*Bench Press *

warmup 2x5 50

warmup 1x5 60

warmup 1x3 75

warmup 1x2 100

working sets 1x3 *120 **- new PB*

working sets 1x3 *125 **- new PB* :bounce:

working sets 1x2 125

*Dips*

2x10 Bodyweight

*Deadlift *

a couple of form practice lifts at 100


----------



## George-Bean

nice one mate, these PB's keep coming and coming. How was your grub today?


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> nice one mate, these PB's keep coming and coming. How was your grub today?


not good to be honest mate, not eaten enough, but the days not over yet


----------



## George-Bean

Whats the program you use to log your food?


----------



## George-Bean

We should swap phone numbers mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> We should swap phone numbers mate.


PM'd you mate


----------



## biglbs

Good work BB4 that is getting better,keep this up.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Go on mate, excellent! :thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Told ya you had 120 in you. Now I will tell you that you have 130 x 1 in you at least, it will come


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Whats the program you use to log your food?


I use http://www.fatsecret.com/


----------



## George-Bean

That looks pretty dapper mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> Told ya you had 120 in you. Now I will tell you that you have 130 x 1 in you at least, it will come


To be honest mate I'm over the moon with my 125

at the start of the year I listed my goal lifts as

Squat 170 kg - Smashed it

Bench 125 kg - Hit it

Dead 200 kg - Smashed it

Press 75 kg - WIP

To be fair I also stated my second goal was to run two 1.5 mile runs on a treadmill,

First 1.5 mile run within 12.5 minutes, 30 second rest for water, then second 1.5 mile run within 10 minutes.

If I tried that now I think the closest I could get is run for 1.5 minutes then puke for 12.5 minutes :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> That looks pretty dapper mate.


it has a good android App :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

As I have made the decision to spend this coming week working on tendon strength and stretching and then use the end of the cycle and what ever test is left in my system to help me keep hold of my gains while I start to strip away the fat.

I went into tonight work out with one goal in mind, to hit my remaining goal for 2012 and press 75kg.

On 10-02-2012, I listed my goals for the year as:

Squat 170 kg

Bench 125 kg

Dead 200 kg

Press 75 kg

To-date

Squat - achieved 200kg 20/10/12

Bench - achieved 125Kg 25/10/12

Dead Lift - achieved 205Kg 21/09/12

As normal I did my 15 min warm up on the bike then as my knee is still a little sore I missed out squats:

*Press*

warmup	2x5	25

warmup	1x5	35

warmup	1x3	45

warmup	1x2	55

working sets	1x2	65

working sets	2x2	*75** - New PB * :bounce:

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	3x5	55

warmup	1x3	75

warmup	1x2	95

working sets	1x5	105

working sets	2x4	105


----------



## cub

Heavy pressing mate, well done on the PB :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

cub said:


> Heavy pressing mate, well done on the PB :thumb:


Thanks mate, I am very pleased to have hit it.


----------



## George-Bean

Well done mate, your looking big in the video!.

Goals achieved, bet that feels wonderful. Reps. likes and whatnots, love watching your vids, and it looks like there is more in the tank for the pressing.......


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Well done mate, your looking big in the video!.
> 
> Goals achieved, bet that feels wonderful. Reps. likes and whatnots, love watching your vids, and it looks like there is more in the tank for the pressing.......


Thanks mate, going to work for a month on dropping body fat whilst seeing how much of my strength I can keep.


----------



## Replicator

hey BB , found ye again m8 LOl


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> hey BB , found ye again m8 LOl


welcome back mate :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> I didn't get to workout till 8pm tonight but glad made the effort.
> 
> 15 min warm up on the bike followed by:
> 
> *Bench Press *
> 
> warmup 2x5 50
> 
> warmup 1x5 60
> 
> warmup 1x3 75
> 
> warmup 1x2 100
> 
> working sets 1x3 *120 **- new PB*
> 
> working sets 1x3 *125 **- new PB* :bounce:
> 
> working sets 1x2 125
> 
> *Dips*
> 
> 2x10 Bodyweight
> 
> *Deadlift *
> 
> a couple of form practice lifts at 100


Well done on PB.s...........couldnt rep you here as I repped ye earlier this morning for the above


----------



## Replicator

safc49 said:


> Told ya you had 120 in you. Now I will tell you that you have 130 x 1 in you at least, it will come


Single reps with as much as you can lift is one of the worst causes of injury and not advisable


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> Single reps with as much as you can lift is one of the worst causes of injury and not advisable


I'm not planning to push for more weight this year mate.

I'm going to follow Big Lbs advice and do some tendon strength and stretching work and strip away some of the fat I'm carrying about.


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm not planning to push for more weight this year mate.
> 
> I'm going to follow Big Lbs advice and do some tendon strength and stretching work and strip away some of the fat I'm carrying about.


 :thumbup1: ....I think B.L is doing the same .


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

I take my hat off to you mate well done on your goals, great resultShift+R improves the quality of this image. Shift+A improves the quality of all images on this page.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

That's weird, all that shift+ crap was supposed to be a thumbs up

Don't know why the hell that's happened

PS still can't reply you. Really don't know why as I've repped others


----------



## Replicator

safc49 said:


> That's weird, all that shift+ crap was supposed to be a thumbs up
> 
> Don't know why the hell that's happened
> 
> PS still can't reply you. Really don't know why as I've repped others


nope!! didnt work with me iether safc ..well icant see them anyway


----------



## BestBefore1989

My stated cycle was

Week 1 - 4 dbol @30mg ed taken 10mg with Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner

week 1-12 test e 500mg per week

weeks 1-14 GHRP-2 and CJC1295 both at 100 mcg 1 dose at night

Weeks 1-12 Mesterolone @ 25mg ed (starting day 4 of week 1 as I only have 80 of them)

week 1-14 Nolvadex on hand to be taken if I feel the need

week 15-17- day 1 clomid 200mg and Nolvadex 40mg then Clomid 50mg and Nolvadex 20mg ed

week 15-17 GHRP-2 and CJC1295 both at 100 mcg 3 doses throughout the day

I am currently part way through week 10.

I have achieved the lifts I set out to do and at present am working on my flexibility as that has suffered as I have gained mass.

I have decided to try and loose some body fat whilst I still have some test in me and to help me do so I have acquired some DNP from D-Hacks, each containing 250mg Crystal.

Having researched it and having followed several threads, I shall also be taking T3.

As I am by nature cautious, so to begin with I shall be taking one cap eod, Tue and Thur. If I feel OK I shall start one cap per day from Saturday

My plan is to run a low dose DNP course ;

Week 1 (partial week) 250mg DNP eod

Weeks 2-4 250mg DNP daily

Weeks 3-550mg T3 daily


----------



## George-Bean

I have no idea what all that means, but good luck with it mate ;-D


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> My stated cycle was
> 
> Week 1 - 4 dbol @30mg ed taken 10mg with Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner
> 
> week 1-12 test e 500mg per week
> 
> weeks 1-14 GHRP-2 and CJC1295 both at 100 mcg 1 dose at night
> 
> Weeks 1-12 Mesterolone @ 25mg ed (starting day 4 of week 1 as I only have 80 of them)
> 
> week 1-14 Nolvadex on hand to be taken if I feel the need
> 
> week 15-17- day 1 clomid 200mg and Nolvadex 40mg then Clomid 50mg and Nolvadex 20mg ed
> 
> week 15-17 GHRP-2 and CJC1295 both at 100 mcg 3 doses throughout the day
> 
> I am currently part way through week 10.
> 
> I have achieved the lifts I set out to do and at present am working on my flexibility as that has suffered as I have gained mass.
> 
> I have decided to try and loose some body fat whilst I still have some test in me and to help me do so I have acquired some DNP from D-Hacks, each containing 250mg Crystal.
> 
> Having researched it and having followed several threads, I shall also be taking T3.
> 
> As I am by nature cautious, so to begin with I shall be taking one cap eod, Tue and Thur. If I feel OK I shall start one cap per day from Saturday
> 
> My plan is to run a low dose DNP course ;
> 
> Week 1 (partial week) 250mg DNP eod
> 
> Weeks 2-4 250mg DNP daily
> 
> Weeks 3-550mg T3 daily


good stuff BB .

.you wont have any probs with t3 , be carefui with the DNP tho :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Some nice lifting here mate,i think your timing is good for your plans,though by nature of Dnp it is not my thing,pah....

Looking forward to beasting you Thurs with BigLbs style drop sets,,,,


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Some nice lifting here mate,i think your timing is good for your plans,though by nature of Dnp it is not my thing,pah....
> 
> Looking forward to beasting you Thurs with BigLbs style drop sets,,,,


it can cause breating probs and this is why I cant touch it with a barge pole with the meds im on for my chest


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> it can cause death and this is why I cant touch it with a barge pole with the meds im on for my chest


I agree with editors cut...


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Some nice lifting here mate,i think your timing is good for your plans,though by nature of Dnp it is not my thing,pah....
> 
> Looking forward to beasting you Thurs with BigLbs style drop sets,,,,


Looking forward to it mate :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Looking forward to it mate :thumb:


Be gentle with me,,,,,plllllllease!After all i am only a fat old cvnt...


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> After all i am only a fat old cvnt...


I wouldn't call you old, your younger than me and I wouldn't call you fat, your big boned and .........................

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

:lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I wouldn't call you old, your younger than me and I wouldn't call you fat, your big boned and .........................
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> :lol:


I know,and your gonna find out how much of a cvnt,when you cannot move for days..... :lol:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I agree with editors cut...



View attachment 99098
STOP MESSIN WI MY POSTS B.L . ..even if you are right 
View attachment 99099


----------



## BestBefore1989

sorry, pardon?


----------



## biglbs

First one????? :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> sorry, pardon?





biglbs said:


> First one????? :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

<-is waiting for training update..........


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> <-is waiting for training update..........


been doing nothing but warm up on the Xtrainer followed by stretching since Sunday.

I have a chest workout planned with BigLbs tomorrow so I might sneak in a little back workout later today


----------



## George-Bean

Take the camera ;-D wanna see pics etc.


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Take the camera ;-D wanna see pics etc.


We are not buggering each other mate:rolleyes:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> We are not buggering each other mate:rolleyes:


so I shouldn't bring the gimp mask? h34r:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> so I shouldn't bring the gimp mask? h34r:


 :lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> so I shouldn't bring the gimp mask? h34r:


I have a ring of fire from last time still mate,sorry!


----------



## Replicator

oooooh nasty them are
View attachment 99334
:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

had a nice long lie in this morning 

Took my second DNP cap ( is it me or does this stuff smell like TCP?)

done me some fasted cardio and now I'm cooking up bacon and eggs so I have some fuel in me for my 1pm chest work our with BigLbs :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> had a nice long lie in this morning
> 
> Took my second DNP cap ( is it me or does this stuff smell like TCP?)
> 
> done me some fasted cardio and now I'm cooking up bacon and eggs so I have some fuel in me for my 1pm chest work our with BigLbs :thumb:


Bucket and mop ready for sweat then


----------



## BestBefore1989

So I met up with BigLbs at his gym, and the gent that he is, had covered my entrance fee before Id even arrived. Thanks mate.

I must say that his diet is working and yet he's still looking dam big and strong so he's plainly retaining all his muscle mass.

No fannying around on tread mills, bikes or cross trainers, It was straight to the bench press

I had no hope of matching his lifts

Bench Press

12 reps @ 60kg

12 reps @ 60kg

12 reps 4 full, 4 partial, 4 full @ 60kg

20 reps @ 100kg

Drop set consisting of

2 reps @ 160Kg

10 reps @120Kg

20 reps @ 60Kg

But I did my best and I managed

10 reps @ 60kg

10 reps @ 60kg

10 reps 3 full, 4 partial, 3 full @ 60kg

8 reps @ 100kg

Drop set consisting of

2 reps @ 120Kg

10 reps @90Kg

7 reps @ 60Kg

The partials where moving only the mid third of the press so no locking out and therefore under constant resistance

He then announced, right Triceps next! (at this point I'm very worried, I don't normally train triceps at all, and his idea of a warm up set is the entire weight rack on the cable machine)

I don't know the correct name of the exercises but we did

Triceps

Triceps push-downs

20 reps @Full stack

Followed by a multi set drop set of Triceps push-downs, single arm extensions, reverse grip single arm extensions....

for each exercise in the multi-set as soon as you reach failure, drop the weight and go again, as soon as you fail on the lowest weight, put the weight back up and start on the next exercise.

Dam my arms are pumped and I am [email protected] but at least I can say I took my BigLbs beasting like a man :lol:


----------



## biglbs

You're too kind mate,your work was done without complaint,you would leave many half your age in tatters,that is a fact!

Thank you for all your kind words in here,now that is enough suckin each others dicks x


----------



## George-Bean

Yeah baby, thats what I'm talking about! This is what these forums are for, glad you guys had a good time and a great workout!


----------



## Replicator

awesome .....


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Replicator said:


> awesome .....


indeed


----------



## 25434

Hello :blink: ..errrr...just popping in if that's okay? I wont much it up. Have a lovely Saturday and well done for surviving a session with BigFella, hee heee...could you actually move the next day? :laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> So I met up with BigLbs at his gym, and the gent that he is, had covered my entrance fee before Id even arrived. Thanks mate.
> 
> I must say that his diet is working and yet he's still looking dam big and strong so he's plainly retaining all his muscle mass.
> 
> No fannying around on tread mills, bikes or cross trainers, It was straight to the bench press
> 
> I had no hope of matching his lifts
> 
> Bench Press
> 
> 12 reps @ 60kg
> 
> 12 reps @ 60kg
> 
> 12 reps 4 full, 4 partial, 4 full @ 60kg
> 
> 20 reps @ 100kg
> 
> Drop set consisting of
> 
> 2 reps @ 160Kg
> 
> 10 reps @120Kg
> 
> 20 reps @ 60Kg
> 
> But I did my best and I managed
> 
> 10 reps @ 60kg
> 
> 10 reps @ 60kg
> 
> 10 reps 3 full, 4 partial, 3 full @ 60kg
> 
> 8 reps @ 100kg
> 
> Drop set consisting of
> 
> 2 reps @ 120Kg
> 
> 10 reps @90Kg
> 
> 7 reps @ 60Kg
> 
> The partials where moving only the mid third of the press so no locking out and therefore under constant resistance
> 
> He then announced, right Triceps next! (at this point I'm very worried, I don't normally train triceps at all, and his idea of a warm up set is the entire weight rack on the cable machine)
> 
> I don't know the correct name of the exercises but we did
> 
> Triceps
> 
> Triceps push-downs
> 
> 20 reps @Full stack
> 
> Followed by a multi set drop set of Triceps push-downs, single arm extensions, reverse grip single arm extensions....
> 
> for each exercise in the multi-set as soon as you reach failure, drop the weight and go again, as soon as you fail on the lowest weight, put the weight back up and start on the next exercise.
> 
> Dam my arms are pumped and I am [email protected] but at least I can say I took my BigLbs beasting like a man :lol:


helluva workout!


----------



## George-Bean

I'd be hobbling for a week.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hello :blink: ..errrr...just popping in if that's okay? I wont much it up. Have a lovely Saturday and well done for surviving a session with BigFella, hee heee...could you actually move the next day? :laugh:


Thanks for dropping by, your welcome back any time X


----------



## BestBefore1989

*DNP update*

I took 1 cap Tuesday and my 2nd on Thursday, the plan had been to then start taking them daily from today, however as I was feeling good I took my 3rd cap yesterday.

By the evening my wife says to me "are you OK your breathing is very heavy"

By bed time I was at times struggling for breath and that was whilst just lying in bed. I did not sleep well at all;

I kept waking up and the back of my throat hurt where I was breathing heavy in my sleep.

I often breathe through my mouth as I never seem to be able to pull enough air into my lungs through my nose, but last night it felt like I was not pulling enough air into my lungs through my mouth, which quite frankly is scary!

Needless to say I didn't take the 4th cap this morning.

I have been reading up and now believe that the situation may have been exaggerated by insufficient water, I drank 4 litres yesterday and by the carbs in my diet, I had about 120g yesterday.

As DNP has a 36 hour half life, my plan is to stay off the caps over the weekend and then start again on Monday but with more water and less carbs in the hope that I can follow what I understood to be a low dosage of 1 cap per day.

It may simply be that I am not very tolerant of DNP and the accumulative dose from two days at 1 cap per day is too high for me, in which case I will try running it for two days as a preload and then 1 cap eod


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> So I met up with BigLbs at his gym, and the gent that he is, had covered my entrance fee before Id even arrived. Thanks mate.
> 
> I must say that his diet is working and yet he's still looking dam big and strong so he's plainly retaining all his muscle mass.
> 
> No fannying around on tread mills, bikes or cross trainers, It was straight to the bench press
> 
> I had no hope of matching his lifts
> 
> Bench Press
> 
> 12 reps @ 60kg
> 
> 12 reps @ 60kg
> 
> 12 reps 4 full, 4 partial, 4 full @ 60kg
> 
> 20 reps @ 100kg
> 
> Drop set consisting of
> 
> 2 reps @ 160Kg
> 
> 10 reps @120Kg
> 
> 20 reps @ 60Kg
> 
> But I did my best and I managed
> 
> 10 reps @ 60kg
> 
> 10 reps @ 60kg
> 
> 10 reps 3 full, 4 partial, 3 full @ 60kg
> 
> 8 reps @ 100kg
> 
> Drop set consisting of
> 
> 2 reps @ 120Kg
> 
> 10 reps @90Kg
> 
> 7 reps @ 60Kg
> 
> The partials where moving only the mid third of the press so no locking out and therefore under constant resistance
> 
> He then announced, right Triceps next! (at this point I'm very worried, I don't normally train triceps at all, and his idea of a warm up set is the entire weight rack on the cable machine)
> 
> I don't know the correct name of the exercises but we did
> 
> Triceps
> 
> Triceps push-downs
> 
> 20 reps @Full stack
> 
> Followed by a multi set drop set of Triceps push-downs, single arm extensions, reverse grip single arm extensions....
> 
> for each exercise in the multi-set as soon as you reach failure, drop the weight and go again, as soon as you fail on the lowest weight, put the weight back up and start on the next exercise.
> 
> Dam my arms are pumped and I am [email protected] but at least I can say I took my BigLbs beasting like a man :lol:


i think id be like this after that


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> *DNP update*
> 
> I took 1 cap Tuesday and my 2nd on Thursday, the plan had been to then start taking them daily from today, however as I was feeling good I took my 3rd cap yesterday.
> 
> By the evening my wife says to me "are you OK your breathing is very heavy"
> 
> By bed time I was at times struggling for breath and that was whilst just lying in bed. I did not sleep well at all;
> 
> I kept waking up and the back of my throat hurt where I was breathing heavy in my sleep.
> 
> I often breathe through my mouth as I never seem to be able to pull enough air into my lungs through my nose, but last night it felt like I was not pulling enough air into my lungs through my mouth, which quite frankly is scary!
> 
> Needless to say I didn't take the 4th cap this morning.
> 
> I have been reading up and now believe that the situation may have been exaggerated by insufficient water, I drank 4 litres yesterday and by the carbs in my diet, I had about 120g yesterday.
> 
> As DNP has a 36 hour half life, my plan is to stay off the caps over the weekend and then start again on Monday but with more water and less carbs in the hope that I can follow what I understood to be a low dosage of 1 cap per day.
> 
> It may simply be that I am not very tolerant of DNP and the accumulative dose from two days at 1 cap per day is too high for me, in which case I will try running it for two days as a preload and then 1 cap eod


What you have described is why these fcking things would KILL me ....id rethink this stuff BB .or check if you might have breathing probs one way or another .


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> *DNP update*
> 
> I took 1 cap Tuesday and my 2nd on Thursday, the plan had been to then start taking them daily from today, however as I was feeling good I took my 3rd cap yesterday.
> 
> By the evening my wife says to me "are you OK your breathing is very heavy"
> 
> By bed time I was at times struggling for breath and that was whilst just lying in bed. I did not sleep well at all;
> 
> I kept waking up and the back of my throat hurt where I was breathing heavy in my sleep.
> 
> I often breathe through my mouth as I never seem to be able to pull enough air into my lungs through my nose, but last night it felt like I was not pulling enough air into my lungs through my mouth, which quite frankly is scary!
> 
> Needless to say I didn't take the 4th cap this morning.
> 
> I have been reading up and now believe that the situation may have been exaggerated by insufficient water, I drank 4 litres yesterday and by the carbs in my diet, I had about 120g yesterday.
> 
> As DNP has a 36 hour half life, my plan is to stay off the caps over the weekend and then start again on Monday but with more water and less carbs in the hope that I can follow what I understood to be a low dosage of 1 cap per day.
> 
> It may simply be that I am not very tolerant of DNP and the accumulative dose from two days at 1 cap per day is too high for me, in which case I will try running it for two days as a preload and then 1 cap eod


Man you know how i feel about this sh1t,honestly i do not think you need it either,you are looking so much better these days,do not rush to the line,walk.

If i was to suggest an alternative it would be peps(as discussed),t3/t4 combo,proviron.250 test cruise for four weeks,then off with clomid and Hcg 1500iu every 3 days for a couple of weeks after.

I beleive you are on t3 now for Poison?

Anyhow you know what fooked ya right???? The Biglbs style workout:lol:

Take care my freind,,,


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> What you have described is why these fcking things would KILL me ....id rethink this stuff BB .or check if you might have breathing probs one way or another .


To be fair mate 40 **** a day up until I was 40yrs old probably didn't help in the lung department


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Man you know how i feel about this sh1t,honestly i do not think you need it either,you are looking so much better these days,do not rush to the line,walk.
> 
> If i was to suggest an alternative it would be peps(as discussed),t3/t4 combo,proviron.250 test cruise for four weeks,then off with clomid and Hcg 1500iu every 3 days for a couple of weeks after.
> 
> I beleive you are on t3 now for Poison?
> 
> Anyhow you know what fooked ya right???? The Biglbs style workout:lol:
> 
> Take care my freind,,,


Thanks mate, yea I have T3 which I planned to start in a weeks time, only have enough proviron for 2 weeks and I'm down to my last 500mg of test e.

:lol: I don't ever seem to have much luck with whatever I try to assist in fat loss.

I am surprised at the reaction I had after only two consecutive days at such a low dose of DNP

I know I can run it at 250mg eod without problems and even at that low dose it will raise my metabolism up some, so I shan't give up on it just yet


----------



## biglbs

mg:



BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate, yea I have T3 which I planned to start in a weeks time, only have enough proviron for 2 weeks and I'm down to my last 500mg of test e.
> 
> :lol: I don't ever seem to have much luck with whatever I try to assist in fat loss.
> 
> I am surprised at the reaction I had after only two consecutive days at such a low dose of DNP
> 
> I know I can run it at 250mg eod without problems and even at that low dose it will raise my metabolism up some, so I shan't give up on it just yet


mg:Some things aint meant to be buddy,get the t3 in early it may help.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> mg:
> 
> mg:Some things aint meant to be buddy,get the t3 in early it may help.


well right now my throat still huts and I have a headache that I want to be rid of.

with luck I will feel better tomorrow


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> To be fair mate 40 **** a day up until I was 40yrs old probably didn't help in the lung department


Snap ..and I am now on 8mg of salbutemol twice a day now need an inhaler afer the bigger lifts ~dont smoke now , stopped when forty for six years then had a few battles with them since but well off them now but it seems it wasnt jsut them it was also inhaling fumes from the power saws for 25 years too took its toll

I was a selfemployed woodcutter from age 15 - 40


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> well right now my throat still huts and I have a headache that I want to be rid of.
> 
> with luck I will feel better tomorrow


Best of luck mate..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> Snap ..and I am now on 8mg of salbutemol twice a day now need an inhaler afer the bigger lifts ~dont smoke now , stopped when forty for six years then had a few battles with them since but well off them now but it seems it wasnt jsut them it was also inhaling fumes from the power saws for 25 years too took its toll
> 
> I was a selfemployed woodcutter from age 15 - 40


Sorry to hear that mate.

If I had my time again there are not many things I would do differently as my mistakes made me the man I am, but I do wish I had never smoked.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Best of luck mate..


Thanks mate

I feel better today.

Still have a sore throat but perhaps that's just a sore throat!


----------



## biglbs

I told you i would hurt your throat,but you had to suck it a?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I told you i would hurt your throat,but you had to suck it a?


but it looked so good, so big and red and sticky, and its been so long since anyone gave me a toffee apple


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sorry to hear that mate.
> 
> If I had my time again there are not many things I would do differently as my mistakes made me the man I am, but I do wish I had never smoked.


SNAP B.B


----------



## Replicator

Morning


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning mate


----------



## biglbs

Hi There bud.


----------



## BestBefore1989

morning big man, hope your well


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tea break over, back to work for me :thumbdown:


----------



## George-Bean

Feeling better today mate?


----------



## Replicator

Evening


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Feeling better today mate?


sadly I'm not well which I hope helps explains my reaction to the DNP.

I have been taking day nurse which is helping and have skipped the workout I had planned. With luck these things usually ease up after a couple of days so with luck I will be up to training again tomorrow


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> Evening


and a good evening to you kind sir


----------



## biglbs

hOPE SO MATE


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> hOPE SO MATE


Thanks

PS I think your bear over did it with the Clen


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> sadly I'm not well which I hope helps explains my reaction to the DNP.
> 
> I have been taking day nurse which is helping and have skipped the workout I had planned. With luck these things usually ease up after a couple of days so with luck I will be up to training again tomorrow


Maybe your not well BECAUSE of a reaction to the DNP...................


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Maybe your not well BECAUSE of a reaction to the DNP...................


Nah T'was the workout:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> Maybe your not well BECAUSE of a reaction to the DNP...................


or perhaps, just perhaps is was not the nasty poison (but I will agree mate it would not have helped),



biglbs said:


> Nah T'was the workout:lol:


nor was it the drop set

It was simply that I caught the common cold


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Thats the sh1t thing. Winter is the best time to take dnp due to the heat side affects ( well would be for me as i cant hack the heat) but theres always that chance of picking up the cold or flu


----------



## Replicator

morning


----------



## BestBefore1989

morning all


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> or perhaps, just perhaps is was not the nasty poison (but I will agree mate it would not have helped),
> 
> nor was it the drop set
> 
> It was simply that I caught the common cold


I know but sounds funny mate x:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I know but sounds funny mate x:lol:


 :tt2:

Just so you understand, this is me sticking my out and blowing a raspberry at you all and *NOT* me asking for another toffee apple


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :tt2:
> 
> Just so you understand, this is me sticking my out and blowing a raspberry at you all and *NOT* me asking for another toffee apple


 :blowme:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've not trained again today, I'm still full of a cold and even struggled to eat all of my dinner tonight. Given that I have dropped from my Kcal intake down from the 3300Kcal a day that I was eating last month to only 2500 Kcal a day, that's saying something.

With luck I will be better tomorrow


----------



## biglbs

Hay bud,where was that calorie counter thing on line?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Hay bud,where was that calorie counter thing on line?


http://www.fatsecret.com/


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> http://www.fatsecret.com/


Faster than MaceyD!


----------



## biglbs

My pooter will not open code box and let me in:confused1:so cannot complete application!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Faster than MaceyD!


 :confused1: who's MaceyD? I googled but still not sure


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :confused1: who's MaceyD? I googled but still not sure


oops mackie D,OR MackyD or MacDonalds:whistling:I dunno!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

:lol: :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

Hope you wake up feeling batter mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Hope you wake up feeling batter mate.


thanks mate


----------



## George-Bean

How ya feeling today brethrin?

I been a little concerned since your posts about breathing problems.


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> How ya feeling today brethrin?
> 
> I been a little concerned since your posts about breathing problems.


still got my cold mate but I shall be going to bed early with the night nurse so that should pick me up


----------



## biglbs

Blyme


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Blyme
> View attachment 100171
> Click it lol


cant wait for my bed bath and a little rubdown


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> Hope you wake up feeling batter mate.


Well george I wouldnt want to wake up in a tub of batter ....someone might fry ye :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

Unfortunate typo hehehe


----------



## biglbs

Hi mate,hope the Nurse was kind!x


----------



## BestBefore1989

morning biglbs and everyone else who visits

I must admit I am starting to get fed up with this cold, I have had it all week despite taking my meds I still have a blocked nose and sore throat :sad:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> morning biglbs and everyone else who visits
> 
> I must admit I am starting to get fed up with this cold, I have had it all week despite taking my meds I still have a blocked nose and sore throat :sad:


That is draggin,you on 5g vit c and zinc spread out over day??


----------



## George-Bean

When I got a cold I eat, screw the diet (within reason) if I am ill.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

George-Bean said:


> When I got a cold I eat, screw the diet (within reason) if I am ill.


I agree, plenty of soup and bread then a few (at the very least) hot whiskeys with honey at night. I'm not really a big chocolate or sweety eater so that's probably why I don't really eat it when I'm ill.


----------



## George-Bean

I dont like it when BB is ill, no video's ;-(


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> When I got a cold I eat, screw the diet (within reason) if I am ill.


Feed a cold and starve a fever :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just to let you know I'm still breathing and will catch up with everyone over the weekend.



biglbs said:


> That is draggin,you on 5g vit c and zinc spread out over day??





George-Bean said:


> When I got a cold I eat, screw the diet (within reason) if I am ill.





safc49 said:


> I agree, plenty of soup and bread then a few (at the very least) hot whiskeys with honey at night. I'm not really a big chocolate or sweety eater so that's probably why I don't really eat it when I'm ill.





Replicator said:


> Feed a cold and starve a fever :thumbup1:


 Thanks guys I hadn't even thought thought about that, my restricted 2500 Kcal diet prob isn't helping


----------



## Replicator

morning bud ..how you feeling today


----------



## biglbs

Eat man,meet the veggies(sorry my daughter is watchin that lol)should be Meat and veggies


----------



## George-Bean

Yeah, eat man for goodness sake, your ill, eat what the hell you want.


----------



## BestBefore1989

thanks guys. I'm no longer bunged up but the cold has moved onto my chest, hopefully its the beginning of the end of it.


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> thanks guys. I'm no longer bunged up but the cold has moved onto my chest, hopefully its the beginning of the end of it.


Hope so BB


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning all, hope you have a good Monday


----------



## 25434

Hi there BB1989. Sorry to hear you have a cold, but good to hear it's moving on a bit. Mine tend to go to my head and then down to my chest where it lingers for a bit...not so nice and interferes with training horribly...hope you're on the mend soon though....take care mister and Happy monday....I know, I know...bleuuuurrrrrgggghhhhh.....


----------



## Replicator

how are we today BB still .....
View attachment 100569


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hi there BB1989. Sorry to hear you have a cold, but good to hear it's moving on a bit. Mine tend to go to my head and then down to my chest where it lingers for a bit...not so nice and interferes with training horribly...hope you're on the mend soon though....take care mister and Happy monday....I know, I know...bleuuuurrrrrgggghhhhh.....


Thanks for dropping in and wishing me well Flubs X.

You must have the magic touch, coss today I felt so much better that I am just back from dragging my sorry hide to the garage for a little leg workout.

Sat here drinking my whey protein and eating a very naughty source of fast carbs right now and Ill post my workout in a min or two


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> how are we today BB still .....
> View attachment 100569


feeling much better thanks mate


----------



## biglbs

Ok back tomorrow?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Working in Ipswich tomorrow :sad:


----------



## BestBefore1989

so tonight I did a sneaky little leg workout tonight, to ease myself back into it.

*Squat *

10 reps @ 60kg

10 reps @ 60kg

20 reps @ 60kg

*Leg Extension *

10 reps @ 50kg toes in

10 reps @ 50kg toes out

Drop set consisting of

13 reps @ 50Kg

10 reps @ 40Kg

11 reps @ 30Kg

15 reps @ 20Kg

20 reps @ 10Kg

*Lying Leg Curls*

10 reps @ 30kg

10 reps @ 30kg

Drop set consisting of

10 reps @ 30kg

7 reps @ 20kg


----------



## Replicator

Good t see ye back at it m8


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning all, a little light stretching done this morning as I am feeling stiff and didn't really do any yesterday


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Morning mate.

Are you going to give the dnp another try soon, if your fully back to health?


----------



## Replicator

safc49 said:


> Morning mate.
> 
> Are you going to give the dnp another try soon, if your fully back to health?


yea, are ye gonna cook yourself from the inside again BB


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> Morning mate.
> 
> Are you going to give the dnp another try soon, if your fully back to health?





Replicator said:


> yea, are ye gonna cook yourself from the inside again BB


you know I am


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> you know I am


 :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning all  , more light stretchering for me this morning, how can you loose so much flexibility in just two weeks?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning all  , more light stretchering for me this morning, how can you loose so much flexibility in just two weeks?


The wife does it to my credit card in 2 days at christmas pmsl


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> The wife does it to my credit card in 2 days at christmas pmsl


 :lol:


----------



## Replicator

afternoon m8


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> afternoon m8


Afternoon Lumpy and anyone else popping in


----------



## BestBefore1989

just back from a sneaky quick BigLbs style chest workout

no bike warm up

*Bench Press*

10 reps @ 60kg

10 reps @ 60kg

10 reps 3 full, 4 partial, 3 full @ 60kg

8 reps @ 100kg

Drop set consisting of

2 reps @ 120Kg (failed to rack the second set correctly and dropped all the weights off the left hand side of the bar) 

9 reps @80Kg

14 reps @ 50Kg

did some triceps work but I don't have the dumbbell range to do what I wanted so will have a play with various grip skull crushers next time


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> just back from a sneaky quick BigLbs style chest workout
> 
> no bike warm up
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 
> 10 reps @ 60kg
> 
> 10 reps @ 60kg
> 
> 10 reps 3 full, 4 partial, 3 full @ 60kg
> 
> 8 reps @ 100kg
> 
> Drop set consisting of
> 
> 2 reps @ 120Kg (failed to rack the second set correctly and dropped all the weights off the left hand side of the bar)
> 
> 9 reps @80Kg
> 
> 14 reps @ 50Kg
> 
> did some triceps work but I don't have the dumbbell range to do what I wanted so will have a play with various grip skull crushers next time


Jesus! You did we'll to keep hold of the bar, if all the weights suddenly came of one end.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> just back from a sneaky quick BigLbs style chest workout
> 
> no bike warm up
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 
> 10 reps @ 60kg
> 
> 10 reps @ 60kg
> 
> 10 reps 3 full, 4 partial, 3 full @ 60kg
> 
> 8 reps @ 100kg
> 
> Drop set consisting of
> 
> 2 reps @ 120Kg (failed to rack the second set correctly and dropped all the weights off the left hand side of the bar)
> 
> 9 reps @80Kg
> 
> 14 reps @ 50Kg
> 
> did some triceps work but I don't have the dumbbell range to do what I wanted so will have a play with various grip skull crushers next time


Jesus! You did we'll to keep hold of the bar, if all the weights suddenly came of one end.


----------



## BestBefore1989

chilli said:


> Jesus! You did we'll to keep hold of the bar, if all the weights suddenly came of one end.


I had managed to rack the right hand side but somehow not the left which then lowered sharply as suddenly where I was expecting no weight there was lots :lol: , so whilst the right hand side remained up and the left hand side lowered and all the weights slid off that side of the bar


----------



## George-Bean

Glad to have you back mate, youve been missed.


----------



## biglbs

I am happy you did not damage yourself there mate,amazing a bit of time out messes with everything,but well done on workout that was a good one mate


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> just back from a sneaky quick BigLbs style chest workout
> 
> no bike warm up
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 
> 10 reps @ 60kg
> 
> 10 reps @ 60kg
> 
> 10 reps 3 full, 4 partial, 3 full @ 60kg
> 
> 8 reps @ 100kg
> 
> Drop set consisting of
> 
> 2 reps @ 120Kg (failed to rack the second set correctly and dropped all the weights off the left hand side of the bar)
> 
> View attachment 100825
> get them grips on :angry:
> 
> 9 reps @80Kg
> 
> 14 reps @ 50Kg
> 
> did some triceps work but I don't have the dumbbell range to do what I wanted so will have a play with various grip skull crushers next time


Good to get back init m8


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Good to get back init m8


Remember he trains alone too mate,if something was to go wrong at least he could tip the weights off,i got stuck once,at home alone with 130k on bar,thank god for no clips,i simply flipped it off,made a bang but hey!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> Good to get back init m8


I use grips for every exercise baring Bench Press



biglbs said:


> Remember he trains alone too mate,if something was to go wrong at least he could tip the weights off,i got stuck once,at home alone with 130k on bar,thank god for no clips,i simply flipped it off,made a bang but hey!!


and that is why,

if I need to I can dump the weight instead of being trapped under it


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Can't remember now but it was yourself or tassotti recommended to me to leave the collars off for this reason. It can happen so easy


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> Can't remember now but it was yourself or tassotti recommended to me to leave the collars off for this reason. It can happen so easy


I don't know much but I'm always happy to share what little I do know, and what I do know is safety first :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Morning mate,eggs on tst next week?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Id love to mate but for some reason the office have got me running around Ipswich and Colchester at the moment so it doesn't look like Ill be able to :sad:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Id love to mate but for some reason the office have got me running around Ipswich and Colchester at the moment so it doesn't look like Ill be able to :sad:


Let me know then,open invite...


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Let me know then,open invite...


 :thumb:  :thumb:

cheers mate


----------



## Replicator

Evening BB


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> Evening BB


Evening Sir, I trust all is well in the world for you


----------



## George-Bean

I am gonna leave the collars off, thats a good idea, I was decline bench on my own tonight at the gym, noone else in the weights room, it put me off, I was told to always use the collars, but I think Ill follow the wise words here.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Its a good idea mate. Far safer


----------



## biglbs

Morning oh fit one


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Morning oh fit one


Good morning to you Sir, and to anyone else who drops in.

TGIF


----------



## 25434

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGG :clap:

Have a good day and a lovely weekend...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGG :clap:
> 
> Have a good day and a lovely weekend...


Thank you Hun, hope you have a Fab Friday and a Wonderfully weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Afternoon BB


----------



## BestBefore1989

Not having a good day here, bit into my breakfast and had a tooth break. mg:

I must have swallowed the bit that broke off. :confused1:

anyway now my tongue is sore from rubbing against the jagged edge of the tooth:crying: and I have the Dentist in about an hour :scared:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not having a good day here, bit into my breakfast and had a tooth break. mg:
> 
> I must have swallowed the bit that broke off. :confused1:
> 
> anyway now my tongue is sore from rubbing against the jagged edge of the tooth:crying: and I have the Dentist in about an hour :scared:


ooooops


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not having a good day here, bit into my breakfast and had a tooth break. mg:
> 
> I must have swallowed the bit that broke off. :confused1:
> 
> anyway now my tongue is sore from rubbing against the jagged edge of the tooth:crying: and I have the Dentist in about an hour :scared:


Ive done that when i had my own teeth and no matter how hard you try to stop tonguein it , you jsut cant mg:


----------



## BestBefore1989

£50 for some nice little asian girl dentist to spend 5 mins poking around in my mouth is dam expensive :cursing:

mind you, if it was the other way round I would have viewed it as a bargain :tongue:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Evening Sir, I trust all is well in the world for you


everything considered I suppose most is well yes


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> £50 for some nice little asian girl dentist to spend 5 mins poking around in my mouth is dam expensive :cursing:
> 
> mind you, if it was the other way round I would have viewed it as a bargain :tongue:


 :lol:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not having a good day here, bit into my breakfast and had a tooth break. mg:
> 
> I must have swallowed the bit that broke off. :confused1:
> 
> anyway now my tongue is sore from rubbing against the jagged edge of the tooth:crying: and I have the Dentist in about an hour :scared:


YOIIIIIIIKES!!!!!!! I hate the dentist...I literally shake like a leaf when I go into mine....they have me down officially as a nervous patient I'm that bad..lol...hope you were a brave soldier?....


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> £50 for some nice little asian girl dentist to spend 5 mins poking around in my mouth is dam expensive :cursing:
> 
> mind you, if it was the other way round I would have viewed it as a bargain :tongue:


 :blink: tsk...you boys!! :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> :blink: tsk...you boys!! :laugh:


 :blush:

Sorry Flubs, I forgot I now have a lady reading my ramblings


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> £50 for some nice little asian girl dentist to spend 5 mins poking around in my mouth is dam expensive :cursing:
> 
> mind you, if it was the other way round I would have viewed it as a bargain :tongue:


Lol


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> :blush:
> 
> Sorry [Redacted], I forgot I now have a lady reading my ramblings


hahaha...it's ok BB...this is a man's journal and I understand......I choose not to join in that sort of stuff but i can understand cough some of it, and laugh myself...i''m not offended in any way...and if I do ever feel that way, then I keep away from the thing that offends...easy.... 

Have a lovely weekend mister.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> hahaha...it's ok BB...this is a man's journal and I understand......I choose not to join in that sort of stuff but i can understand cough some of it, and laugh myself...i''m not offended in any way...and if I do ever feel that way, then I keep away from the thing that offends...easy....
> 
> Have a lovely weekend mister.....


Thanks, Ill try.

Going to do a little shoulder work tomorrow to make up for doing nothing today


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> £50 for some nice little asian girl dentist to spend 5 mins poking around in my mouth is dam expensive :cursing:
> 
> mind you, if it was the other way round I would have viewed it as a bargain :tongue:


----------



## George-Bean

Meh, £50 I don't think so mate, get yourself a dremil, you can grind off sharp edges and use the nylon brush as a de-scaler. I been doing it for years now.


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Meh, £50 I don't think so mate, get yourself a dremil, you can grind off sharp edges and use the nylon brush as a de-scaler. I been doing it for years now.


 :lol:

Yay, Just noticed, my journal is 100 pages long today 

Thank you everyone who has posted here :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

View attachment 101116
100


----------



## Replicator

Morning


----------



## 25434

Replicator said:


> View attachment 101116
> 100


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee......

100 pages old...well done... :bounce:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Due to a cold I picked up at the end of October I have only just resumed training this month and as I have not been working out, I have also not been reporting my diet and weight.

The plan in November was to drop weight whilst I still had some test in my system to help me hold on to the little muscle I have managed to build.

Sadly things have not gone to plan and I pinned my last 500mg of test e over a week ago :sad:

So I at least have one more week of its benefits before I have to start on my Clomid and Nolvadex PCT.

I equated my maintenance Kcal requirement at 2800 so I have targeted 2500 Kcal as a daily target to lose body fat.

From my food diary I have averaged 2236 Kcal a day but as I have not been as active as I planned being on the low end of the target is not a bad thing.

I weigh in on Sundays and in the first two weeks of the month I lost a merger 3 lb in total

However this last week I have been taking 250mg crystal DNP eod so I am hoping to see an increase in the 1.5lb average loss.

From Sunday I plan to increase the dose to 250mg crystal DNP ed and shall also be running 100 mcg T3 in two day cycles however this is will depend on how I react to the DNP, the last time I tried it at 250mg crystal DNP ed I had more trouble breathing than I had expected and however much I don't want to be carrying fat around on my body when I hit 50 in Jan, I don't want to be dead even more :death:

Right off now to make my shoulders do the work they should have done yesterday :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Due to a cold I picked up at the end of October I have only just resumed training this month and as I have not been working out, I have also not been reporting my diet and weight.
> 
> The plan in November was to drop weight whilst I still had some test in my system to help me hold on to the little muscle I have managed to build.
> 
> Sadly things have not gone to plan and I pinned my last 500mg of test e over a week ago :sad:
> 
> So I at least have one more week of its benefits before I have to start on my Clomid and Nolvadex PCT.
> 
> I equated my maintenance Kcal requirement at 2800 so I have targeted 2500 Kcal as a daily target to lose body fat.
> 
> From my food diary I have averaged 2236 Kcal a day but as I have not been as active as I planned being on the low end of the target is not a bad thing.
> 
> I weigh in on Sundays and in the first two weeks of the month I lost a merger 3 lb in total
> 
> However this last week I have been taking 250mg crystal DNP eod so I am hoping to see an increase in the 1.5lb average loss.
> 
> From Sunday I plan to increase the dose to 250mg crystal DNP ed and shall also be running 100 mcg T3 in two day cycles however this is will depend on how I react to the DNP, the last time I tried it at 250mg crystal DNP ed I had more trouble breathing than I had expected and however much I don't want to be carrying fat around on my body when I hit 50 in Jan, I don't want to be dead even more :death:
> 
> Right off now to make my shoulders do the work they should have done yesterday :thumb:


Exactly BB ..take it easy wi that stuff m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

so my shoulder workout went like this

several rotor cuff warm-up exercises with light weights

*Shoulder press*

20Kg X 10

20Kg X 10

20Kg X 10

35Kg X 15

Drop set consisting of

80Kg X 1

60Kg X 2

45Kg X 7

35Kg X 5

20Kg X 8

Video of drop set to follow shortly

I must confess, I miss the structure of the 5x5 workout I was doing so I shall be looking around for a new routine to follow


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> so my shoulder workout went like this
> 
> several rotor cuff warm-up exercises with light weights
> 
> *Shoulder press*
> 
> 20Kg X 10
> 
> 20Kg X 10
> 
> 20Kg X 10
> 
> 35Kg X 15
> 
> Drop set consisting of
> 
> 80Kg X 1
> 
> 60Kg X 2
> 
> 45Kg X 7
> 
> 35Kg X 5
> 
> 20Kg X 8
> 
> Video of drop set to follow shortly
> 
> I must confess, I miss the structure of the 5x5 workout I was doing so I shall be looking around for a new routine to follow


Nice work BB


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> Nice work BB


thanks mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Shoulder press drop set from this morning


----------



## 25434

Nice vid BB. How do you get the vid to quicken up when you're taking the weights off please?

80kg x 1....I can only just get 40kg up without my eyeballs exploding...haha...80k....eooouufffff.....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Nice vid BB. How do you get the vid to quicken up when you're taking the weights off please?
> 
> 80kg x 1....I can only just get 40kg up without my eyeballs exploding...haha...80k....eooouufffff.....


He actualy does move that fast,great to train with imo


----------



## Replicator

Flubs said:


> Nice vid BB. How do you get the vid to quicken up when you're taking the weights off please?
> 
> 80kg x 1....I can only just get 40kg up without my eyeballs exploding...haha...80k....eooouufffff.....





biglbs said:


> He actualy does move that fast,great to train with imo


yea , you should see him when he goes for a walk mg:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Nice vid BB. How do you get the vid to quicken up when you're taking the weights off please?
> 
> 80kg x 1....I can only just get 40kg up without my eyeballs exploding...haha...80k....eooouufffff.....


I use windows live movie maker to edit the video

there is a ratio between size and weight lifted, 80kg is rubbish for my size and it was a new PB but as your only ickle 40kg is good going


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I use windows live movie maker to edit the video
> 
> there is a ratio between size and weight lifted, 80kg is rubbish for my size and it was a new PB but as your only ickle 40kg is good going


And a LADY xx bless(not you BB)


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> And a LADY xx bless(not you BB)


I don't know Fubs well enough to know if she's a Lady, but I've seen the pictures so I know she's all woman


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I don't know Fubs well enough to know if she's a Lady, but I've seen the pictures so I know she's all woman


Smooth cvnt!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've been looking at fixed routines to follow that are strength based. I have decided I will give Wendler's 5/3/1 a try so I have been searching the web for a downloadable excel sheet. Does anyone have a link please?

LOL just after posting this I found it and have downloaded it


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I've been looking at fixed routines to follow that are strength based. I have decided I will give Wendler's 5/3/1 a try so I have been searching the web for a downloadable excel sheet. Does anyone have a link please?


Sorry mate no idea!


----------



## BestBefore1989

thanks mate, found it now


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> thanks mate, found it now


----------



## BestBefore1989

So I jumped on my scales this morning and they said 227lb

That's a drop of 3 lbs in one week

Now I know my diet has not been consistent over the last three weeks and that there are other variables such as three light workouts this past week to take into account but I am happy to say that running 250mg crystal DNP eod appears to have doubled the rate with which I lose fat.

Im looking forward to seeing what 250mg crystal DNP ed will do if I can tolerate it


----------



## BestBefore1989

I said earlier that I like the more structured Training routines, I enjoyed 5x5 and training 3 times a week worked for me but now I plan to try working out 4 times a week following Wendler's 5/3/1 routine. I know what my 1 rep max is for the main lifts but have had to guess for the assistance work.

So starting tomorrow my workouts will look like this:

*Monday*

Squat

74Kg X	5

87Kg X	5

102Kg X	3

121Kg X	5

139Kg X	5

158Kg X 5

Leg Extension

40Kg X	5x10

Leg Curl

25Kg X	5x12

Sit ups

5x13

*Tuesday*

Bench

49Kg X 5

58Kg X 5

68Kg X	3

80Kg X	5

93Kg X	5

105Kg X 5

Dumbbell Flys

20Kg X	5x10

Chest Dip

5x10

*Thursday*

Deadlift

76Kg X	5

90Kg X	5

105Kg X	3

124Kg X 5

143Kg X 5

162Kg X 5

Chin Up

5x10

Bent Over Dumbbell Row

20Kg X 5x10

Skull Crushers

20Kg X 5x13

*Friday*

OH Press

30Kg X	5

35Kg X	5

41Kg X	3

48Kg X	5

56Kg X	5

63Kg X	5

Seated Dumbbell Press

20Kg X 5x10

Dumbbell Lateral Raise

10Kg X 5x10

Standing Barbell Curl

20Kg X 5x12


----------



## mikeod

BestBefore1989 said:


> I said earlier that I like the more structured Training routines, I enjoyed 5x5 and training 3 times a week worked for me but now I plan to try working out 4 times a week following Wendler's 5/3/1 routine. I know what my 1 rep max is for the main lifts but have had to guess for the assistance work.
> 
> So starting tomorrow my workouts will look like this:
> 
> *Monday*
> 
> Squat
> 
> 74Kg X	5
> 
> 87Kg X	5
> 
> 102Kg X	3
> 
> 121Kg X	5
> 
> 139Kg X	5
> 
> 158Kg X 5
> 
> Leg Extension
> 
> 40Kg X	5x10
> 
> Leg Curl
> 
> 25Kg X	5x12
> 
> Sit ups
> 
> 5x13
> 
> *Tuesday*
> 
> Bench
> 
> 49Kg X 5
> 
> 58Kg X 5
> 
> 68Kg X	3
> 
> 80Kg X	5
> 
> 93Kg X	5
> 
> 105Kg X 5
> 
> Dumbbell Flys
> 
> 20Kg X	5x10
> 
> Chest Dip
> 
> 5x10
> 
> *Thursday*
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> 76Kg X	5
> 
> 90Kg X	5
> 
> 105Kg X	3
> 
> 124Kg X 5
> 
> 143Kg X 5
> 
> 162Kg X 5
> 
> Chin Up
> 
> 5x10
> 
> Bent Over Dumbbell Row
> 
> 20Kg X 5x10
> 
> Skull Crushers
> 
> 20Kg X 5x13
> 
> *Friday*
> 
> OH Press
> 
> 30Kg X	5
> 
> 35Kg X	5
> 
> 41Kg X	3
> 
> 48Kg X	5
> 
> 56Kg X	5
> 
> 63Kg X	5
> 
> Seated Dumbbell Press
> 
> 20Kg X 5x10
> 
> Dumbbell Lateral Raise
> 
> 10Kg X 5x10
> 
> Standing Barbell Curl
> 
> 20Kg X 5x12


thinking about doing wendlers myself after xmas.good luck mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks mate, I thought about starting in the new year, but in my heart I knew that if I did that Id end up doing next to nothing all through December


----------



## Replicator

Good luck wi it BB...hope it work for ye :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Good luck mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> Good luck wi it BB...hope it work for ye :thumbup1:





biglbs said:


> Good luck mate


Thanks


----------



## George-Bean

So pleased to have you back at it mate. Missed seeing what you where doing whence you were ill! Reps earned and given! Dropset shoulder press, ouch lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> So pleased to have you back at it mate. Missed seeing what you where doing whence you were ill! Reps earned and given! Dropset shoulder press, ouch lol.


thanks mate :thumb:

off to your place now to see how your leg session went today


----------



## George-Bean

There was screaming lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Running late today so didn't do the little cardio I had planned for this morning and worse didn't stretch at all :thumbdown:


----------



## Replicator

Afternoon BB


----------



## BestBefore1989

Afternoon mate, not normally here at this time but decided to sneaks a visit in my lunch hour


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Afternoon mate, not normally here at this time but decided to sneaks a visit in my lunch hour


LOL I do that to ..come home and straight on to see what teh new crack is. LOL


----------



## BestBefore1989

I don't know if it is down to the fact that I haven't trained hard for 3 weeks or if its due to a cold I picked up at the end of October that caused me to have the time off,

perhaps it's down to the fact it's been a week and a half since my last test e shot or perhaps it's because I'm training with a calorie deficit for the first time in ages or,

maybe I'm just a lazy git and have forgotten how to work hard but that was tough

I guessed my assistance work weights incorrectly so I will adjust them next week.

And I didn't pay enough notice to my notes and got the reps wrong as well .. 

After my normal bike warm up, I managed

*Squat*

74Kg X	5

87Kg X	5

102Kg X 5

121Kg X 3

139Kg X 3

158Kg X 5

*Leg Extension*

40Kg X	3x10

*Leg Curl *

30Kg X	1x12

Anyway off to get food now, video will be posted shortly


----------



## George-Bean

You had a tough few weeks mate, it will come soon enough, and 158kg squat is nothing to moan about about!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today's effort


----------



## George-Bean

Love it mate! reps given.

Your rack looked a bit wobbly at one point, get another brace on it lol.

This is what we've been missing ;-D


----------



## biglbs

Looking good in there mate,how you feelin in all now?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Looking good in there mate,how you feelin in all now?


feeling OK mate, my cold has gone and though I am still feeling a bit stiff I am getting there. The DNP at 250 eod was no problem, I have just upped it to 250ed and hope that I get on better with it this time. Keen to get back to some heavy compound lifts and see how much strength I have managed to keep after my cycle


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> feeling OK mate, my cold has gone and though I am still feeling a bit stiff I am getting there. The DNP at 250 eod was no problem, I have just upped it to 250ed and hope that I get on better with it this time. Keen to get back to some heavy compound lifts and see how much strength I have managed to keep after my cycle


I bet,no rush though,no pinging of inserts,being as they are most vulnerable now....


----------



## Replicator

good going iron brethren ..repped :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

Replicator said:


> good going iron brethren ..repped :thumb:


Ya, BB is hardcore compulsive viewing.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's work out was chest

I did my normal warm up followed by

*Bench Press*

49Kg X 5

58Kg X 5

68Kg X 3

80Kg X 5

93Kg X 5

105Kg X 5

*Dumbbell Flys*

16Kg X	3x10

food today was


----------



## George-Bean

[email protected], bacon, digestive biscuits, fish n chips, I withdraw my comment on you being hardcore lol,


----------



## BestBefore1989

Impact whey and chocolate biscuits the perfect post workout meal :thumb:


----------



## 25434

I call Rykard "Cap'n" because of Captain Riker in Star Trek...I somehow link the two together and now can't break myself of the habit...lol.....that's the way my brain rolls BB...numbnut...errr...me, not you that is...


----------



## George-Bean

Im a Voyager fan myself, followed by the Enterprise series.


----------



## Replicator

Flubs said:


> I call Rykard "Cap'n" because of Captain Riker in Star Trek...I somehow link the two together and now can't break myself of the habit...lol.....that's the way my brain rolls BB...numbnut...errr...me, not you that is...





George-Bean said:


> Im a Voyager fan myself, followed by the Enterprise series.


I was a red dwarf man myself


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've not been sleeping well this week so I am glad today was a rest day with no training.

Diet was good today.


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Im a Voyager fan myself, followed by the Enterprise series.





Replicator said:


> I was a red dwarf man myself


I'm a bit of a sci-fi fan and to be honest there is not much I don't like.

From captain scarlet, Fire Ball XL5 and ThunderBirds of my early childhood to the Tomorrow People and Blake Seven in my early teens, Sapphire and Steel, V, Firefly the list goes on and on and this is not including the films or books.

If I had to pick a favourite TV sci-fi show, right now Id go for something like Farscape, it was way ahead of its time, but ask me again in a month and I may have changed my mind :lol:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm a bit of a sci-fi fan and to be honest there is not much I don't like.
> 
> From captain scarlet, Fire Ball XL5 and ThunderBirds of my early childhood to the Tomorrow People and Blake Seven in my early teens, Sapphire and Steel, V, Firefly the list goes on and on and this is not including the films or books.
> 
> If I had to pick a favourite TV sci-fi show, right now Id go for something like Farscape, it was way ahead of its time, but ask me again in a month and I may have changed my mind :lol:


FFS i coould name the same list ..not many will know Fireball XL5 LOL .............what strings LOL

you must like films such as Promethius / Aliens / Predator etc BB I love all that type o stuff


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> FFS i coould name the same list ..not many will know Fireball XL5 LOL .............what strings LOL
> 
> you must like films such as Promethius / Aliens / Predator etc BB I love all that type o stuff


 :lol: I always said you where a man of excellent taste :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: I always said you where a man of excellent taste :thumb:


x2 defo,love them all


----------



## 25434

George-Bean said:


> Ya, BB is hardcore compulsive viewing.


tis true..I'm pretty much hardcore myself... :whistling: snigger....

Morning BB...swooshing thru...like the wind.....wooooooooooooooooooooshhh......


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm a bit of a sci-fi fan and to be honest there is not much I don't like.
> 
> From captain scarlet, Fire Ball XL5 and ThunderBirds of my early childhood to the Tomorrow People and Blake Seven in my early teens, Sapphire and Steel, V, Firefly the list goes on and on and this is not including the films or books.
> 
> If I had to pick a favourite TV sci-fi show, right now Id go for something like Farscape, it was way ahead of its time, but ask me again in a month and I may have changed my mind :lol:


I love the farscape...Rygel..omg!! hee hee...I watched that until they took it off to sky or somewhere like that and I couldn't get it on my tv...sod! Sapphire and Steel, oh lawwwwd! I remember that too, hee heee...looking at them now they seem hilarious but at the time....hee hee...


----------



## BestBefore1989

So day 4, workout 3 of my easing myself back went like this,

Bike warm up for 10 min, followed by;

*Deadlift	*

76Kg X	5

90Kg X	5

105Kg X	3

124Kg X 5

143Kg X 5

162Kg X 3

*Chin Up	*

Bodyweight 3x5

*Bent Over Dumbbell Row*

20Kg X 10

I am still tasting the water when it comes to what weight I should use for the assistance lifts and with out a doubt I shall have to make downward adjustments if I am to achieve the rep range.

Glutes and hams felt a bit tight today so I may do another week of 20 rep tendon work next week, and re start my 531 after that.


----------



## George-Bean

assistance lifts? nice workout mate.

5 Fave scifi films list please guys.....

Quatermass and the pit

AVP

Surrogates

the day the earth stood still (both versions)

independence day


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> assistance lifts? nice workout mate.
> 
> 5 Fave scifi films list please guys.....
> 
> Quatermass and the pit
> 
> AVP
> 
> Surrogates
> 
> the day the earth stood still (both versions)
> 
> independence day


Forbidden Planet (the daddy of all sci-fi films)

The Matrix

The Empire Strikes Back ( IMO the best of the star wars films)

Blade Runner (prob my all time number1)

Aliens ( Alien 2) Just for the line "get away from her you bitch"

If it was top 10

The other two original Star wars films

The new Startrek

The Abyss

Contact

The list goes on

Soylent Green

Omega man

WestWorld

And you cheated with

The day the earth stood still (both versions)

On original and remakes Id go with

War of the worlds

But then I have yet to see the new Total recall !


----------



## George-Bean

My fave film is Zulu, second is Zulu Dawn, next is Shaka Zulu. I have an interest ;-D


----------



## BestBefore1989

Food today was


----------



## George-Bean

2 servings of MCT? Whats that.

And it says "this is some of what I ate" lol Does this mean the calorie free chocolate cookies came out lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> 2 servings of MCT? Whats that.
> 
> And it says "this is some of what I ate" lol Does this mean the calorie free chocolate cookies came out lol.


it says "this is some of what I ate" by default and I cant be bothered to click it every day to change it to this is everything I ate.

MCT = Medium Chain Triglycerides

Most fats are broken down in the intestine and reformed so that they can be transported in the blood. But MCTs are absorbed intact and taken to the liver, where they are used directly for energy.only a tiny percent of MCTs are stored as fat. So, if you are looking to lose weight MCTs make an ideal supplement to provide you with energy that won't settle as body fat, unlike carbohydrates.

Right, bed time for me now mate


----------



## George-Bean

nn mate, good chatting.


----------



## 25434

MCT's........mmmm....that sounds interesting.....

Morning BB...just in to say have a great weekend....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning Flubs, hope you have a great one yourself


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> assistance lifts? nice workout mate.
> 
> 5 Fave scifi films list please guys.....
> 
> Quatermass and the pit
> 
> AVP
> 
> Surrogates
> 
> the day the earth stood still (both versions)
> 
> independence day


Made me think of an Vincent Price film,The pit and the pendulam.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Made me think of an Vincent Price film,The pit and the pendulam.


dont know that one


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Made me think of an Vincent Price film,The pit and the pendulam.


i remember that one  Price was born for horror


----------



## Replicator

I couldnt have a favorite 5 coz there's dozens i couldnt choose between .....................like em all equally dont ye know ye know


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> i remember that one  Price was born for horror


P.V.C.=

Price

Cushing

Lee


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> P.V.C.=
> 
> Price
> 
> Cushing
> 
> Lee


exactly :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight was Shoulders and it went like this

*OH Press	*

30Kg X	5

35Kg X	5

41Kg X	3

48Kg X	5

56Kg X	5

63Kg X	5

*Seated Dumbbell Press*

Plan was to press 20Kg but the best I could manage was

16Kg X 1x10

10Kg X 4x10

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

By now my shoulders are wasted and the best I can manage is 7.5Kg, any lighter and they would have been pink and plastic

7.5Kg X 3x10

Videos to follow


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Tonight was Shoulders and it went like this
> 
> *OH Press	*
> 
> 30Kg X	5
> 
> 35Kg X	5
> 
> 41Kg X	3
> 
> 48Kg X	5
> 
> 56Kg X	5
> 
> 63Kg X	5
> 
> *Seated Dumbbell Press*
> 
> Plan was to press 20Kg but the best I could manage was
> 
> 16Kg X 1x10
> 
> 10Kg X 4x10
> 
> *Dumbbell Lateral Raise*
> 
> By now my shoulders are wasted and the best I can manage is 7.5Kg, any lighter and they would have been pink and plastic
> 
> 7.5Kg X 3x10
> 
> Videos to follow


Minted :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

Dumbbell Lateral Raise

By now my shoulders are wasted and the best I can manage is 7.5Kg, any lighter and they would have been pink and plastic

7.5Kg X 3x10

Now that would be funny to see in one of your vids, pink n plastic weights lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

So my workout in film

OHPress






5 sets of 10 reps DB Press

(but it took me 4 sets to actually film a set)






and 3 sets of 10 Lateral raises






:lol: Big Jess struggling to move the girlie weights


----------



## biglbs

I got cuff links bigger mate:cool2:

Good strict work though,well done


----------



## George-Bean

Love it mate, reps, likes. This makes me want to go outside right now and ohp, I kid you not. You grind it out consistantly, its great to watch.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I got cuff links bigger mate:cool2:
> 
> Good strict work though,well done





George-Bean said:


> Love it mate, reps, likes. This makes me want to go outside right now and ohp, I kid you not. You grind it out consistantly, its great to watch.


thanks mate and thanks for the reps :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> thanks mate and thanks for the reps :thumb:


your welcome ...and good morning ....shoulders have a nice glow then


----------



## biglbs

Have a great day Mr communicator man.


----------



## George-Bean

Its no good, gonna have to do shoulders today, shouldn't have watched the vids again ;-D


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Have a great day Mr communicator man.


Roger, wilco 10-4 Rubber Duck


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> your welcome ...and good morning ....shoulders have a nice glow then


Shoulders are fine, so long as I don't have to scratch my head or comb my hair


----------



## BestBefore1989

so this morning 45 min fasted cardio on the bike to sean o'malley,s cardio coach.

stretching then the foam roller which always hurts!

I am due to start PCT on Monday 16 days after the last administered test e but right now I am questioning the need for it.

I don't know if its due to having only administered test e @ 500mg per week (which by many peoples standards is a low dose) or if is due to the Mesterolone @ 25mg ed I took but right now I am considering delaying it or maybe not bothering at all.

I have now finished a week of DNP at 250mg crystal per day.

I have noticed two things;

1 my carb intake has been slowly creeping up since I started on DNP so I must take care

2 I am not sleeping as well as normal and my throat is sore when I wake. I have been taking the DNP at night before best. I plan to bring the dose forward to the morning to see what effect that has.

T3 I have been taking in a 2 day on 2 day off cycle at 100mcg per day. I can honestly say I feel no difference between the on days and the off days


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> so this morning 45 min fasted cardio on the bike to sean o'malley,s cardio coach.
> 
> stretching then the foam roller which always hurts!
> 
> I am due to start PCT on Monday 16 days after the last administered test e but right now I am questioning the need for it.
> 
> I don't know if its due to having only administered test e @ 500mg per week (which by many peoples standards is a low dose) or if is due to the Mesterolone @ 25mg ed I took but right now I am considering delaying it or maybe not bothering at all.
> 
> I have now finished a week of DNP at 250mg crystal per day.
> 
> I have noticed two things;
> 
> 1 my carb intake has been slowly creeping up since I started on DNP so I must take care
> 
> 2 I am not sleeping as well as normal and my throat is sore when I wake. I have been taking the DNP at night before best. I plan to bring the dose forward to the morning to see what effect that has.
> 
> T3 I have been taking in a 2 day on 2 day off cycle at 100mcg per day. I can honestly say I feel no difference between the on days and the off days


so would i ...jeesos man you need 500mg a week just for TRT

Then when ye do a course up it to 750mg pw minimun and above to what ever you feel comfortable with ...OMO


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> so would i ...jeesos man you need 500mg a week just for TRT
> 
> Then when ye do a course up it to 750mg pw minimun and above to what ever you feel comfortable with ...OMO


Where does this dose come from?doc gives 250 once every 3 weeks sus,i have seen Aus and others quote it and i gotta say i am finding 500 test a fair dose,250 was more than i needed!


----------



## biglbs

I am going down to 250 every 5 days sus with deca 300,prov....50


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Where does this dose come from?doc gives 250 once every 3 weeks sus,i have seen Aus and others quote it and i gotta say i am finding 500 test a fair dose,250 was more than i needed!


because as we know the docs only give enought to cover ye ...we want to get in us what we had in our teens and a bit more,. so after reading over many forums over the years on this subject and this amount pops up a lot, so ive just came to like and agree with how it was all explained .So I guess I need to put here to keep the record straight OMO


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I am going down to 250 every 5 days sus with deca 300,prov....50


lovely litte TRT dose m8 :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> because as we know the docs only give enought to cover ye ...we want to get in us what we had in our teens and a bit more,. so after reading over many forums over the years on this subject and this amount pops up a lot, so ive just came to like and agree with how it was all explained .So I guess I need to put here to keep the record straight OMO


Fair enough 500 weekly will maintain me where I would like to be, however until I can convince the Dr to perscribe TRT to me that's not really the question!

The important question is will 500 weekly over 10/12 weeks have been enough to convince my body to stop making the small amounts that it was?

Has it shut me down?, thus do I need the help of clomid and Nolvadex in restoring my status?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Fair enough 500 weekly will maintain me where I would like to be, however until I can convince the Dr to perscribe TRT to me that's not really the question!
> 
> The important question is will 500 weekly over 10/12 weeks have been enough to convince my body to stop making the small amounts that it was?
> 
> Has it shut me down?, thus do I need the help of clomid and Nolvadex in restoring my status?


You should use hcg1500iu x 5 daily over 3 weeks,add clomid for last 2 eod,nolvadex 10 mg ed to prevent problems,though arimadex is better here i hear.To be sure and not lose gains.

The way i feel on 500mg is amazing,if this is natty,what could i do on gear:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Planned PCT was

week 15-17- day 1 clomid 200mg and Nolvadex 40mg then Clomid 50mg and Nolvadex 20mg ed

week 15-17 GHRP-2 and CJC1295 both at 100 mcg 3 doses throughout the day

which I believe should more than cover the bases, its just I dont feel like I need it right now.

Still I guess I have it so I may as well take it.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Planned PCT was
> 
> week 15-17- day 1 clomid 200mg and Nolvadex 40mg then Clomid 50mg and Nolvadex 20mg ed
> 
> week 15-17 GHRP-2 and CJC1295 both at 100 mcg 3 doses throughout the day
> 
> which I believe should more than cover the bases, its just I dont feel like I need it right now.
> 
> Still I guess I have it so I may as well take it.


Peps without doubt do,other up to you but i would do my way.Wtf you need 40mg nolv for?


----------



## BestBefore1989

thats the 1st day load dose, after that it drops to 20mg daily.

Nolvadex is the stronger component of the two it can achieve better results in decreasing overall estrogen with 20-40 mg a day, than Clomid can in doses of 100-150 mg a day.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> thats the 1st day load dose, after that it drops to 20mg daily.
> 
> Nolvadex is the stronger component of the two it can achieve better results in decreasing overall estrogen with 20-40 mg a day, than Clomid can in doses of 100-150 mg a day.


It would though ,what about arimadex/hcg,what have you heard on these?


----------



## BestBefore1989

I don't pretend to know enough and don't think I am capable of learning. I shall never be a microbiologist, doctor or pharmacist :lol:

as far as I understand it Arimidex prevents estrogen formation,which is not all good and Nolvadex blocks estrogen receptors.

hcg as far as I understand it is used to rectify an existing testicular atrophy


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> I don't pretend to know enough and don't think I am capable of learning. I shall never be a microbiologist, doctor or pharmacist :lol:
> 
> as far as I understand it Arimidex prevents estrogen formation,which is not all good and Nolvadex blocks estrogen receptors.
> 
> hcg as far as I understand it is used to rectify an existing testicular atrophy


Thats about the size of it BB


----------



## George-Bean

I know nothing but wanted to say hi ;-D


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> I know nothing but wanted to say hi ;-D


hi Goerge how the devil are ye


----------



## George-Bean

In truth a bit angry, the guy who dropped in tonight, unannounced and unwelcome stayed till almost 11.15, I want to tell him not to bother coming round anymore, other than opening the front door and just saying "Fuk off" I cant seem to get rid of him, the wife won't let me be direct as shes too middle class lefty polite lol. He also has a stinking cold so not only did he mess up the football for me he is carrying disease. Glad he has gone now ;-D


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> In truth a bit angry, the guy who dropped in tonight, unannounced and unwelcome stayed till almost 11.15, I want to tell him not to bother coming round anymore, other than opening the front door and just saying "Fuk off" I cant seem to get rid of him, the wife won't let me be direct as shes too middle class lefty polite lol. He also has a stinking cold so not only did he mess up the football for me he is carrying disease. Glad he has gone now ;-D


fvck that for a bag o tatties m8 ..your gonna have to have a word on the quiet ..or evertime he comes round go and do some training and insist he comes and does some too ..then wreck him ..he wont want to come back if he thinks he has to train everytime he visits LOL


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> In truth a bit angry, the guy who dropped in tonight, unannounced and unwelcome stayed till almost 11.15, I want to tell him not to bother coming round anymore, other than opening the front door and just saying "Fuk off" I cant seem to get rid of him, the wife won't let me be direct as shes too middle class lefty polite lol. He also has a stinking cold so not only did he mess up the football for me he is carrying disease. Glad he has gone now ;-D


Sorry but I would have watched the football anyway and if he tried to speak whilst it was on, Id be giving gentle hints like "shut the [email protected] uk, cant you see I'm watching football."

and should that cause offence, all the better


----------



## BestBefore1989

so I jumped on the scales this morning and I'm not overly impressed.

I have been eating only 2500Kcal daily and have worked out 5 times this week 4 X resistance 1 X cardio and with a bodyweight taken last Sunday of 227lbs I would expect to loose 1- 2lb from diet and activity alone.

The scales this morning say 224lb which is a 3lb total loss

Therefore 7 days of 250mg DNP and 3 days of 100mg T3 (due to when I started my 2 days on 2 days off cycle) have only resulted in 1- 2lb fat loss


----------



## George-Bean

Well mate it is fat loss, its not the same as before and not an increase. This is where the tweaking comes in I think?


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> so I jumped on the scales this morning and I'm not overly impressed.
> 
> I have been eating only 2500Kcal daily and have worked out 5 times this week 4 X resistance 1 X cardio and with a bodyweight taken last Sunday of 227lbs I would expect to loose 1- 2lb from diet and activity alone.
> 
> The scales this morning say 224lb which is a 3lb total loss
> 
> Therefore 7 days of 250mg DNP and 3 days of 100mg T3 (due to when I started my 2 days on 2 days off cycle) have only resulted in 1- 2lb fat loss


Thats okay tho


----------



## 25434

Just dropping to say hello....and thanks...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Just dropping to say hello....and thanks...


lovely of you to drop by, your welcome any time X


----------



## Replicator

gnite BB ...or rather mornin


----------



## BestBefore1989

good morning one and all


----------



## BestBefore1989

So...

Following biglbs advice that tendon strength work is needed I have put this week aside for just that

today's workout was

20 min on the bike at a higher resistance than normal

followed by

*Leg Extension*

30Kg X 20

30Kg X 20

30Kg X 20

30Kg X 20

*Leg Curl *

20Kg X 20

20Kg X 15

20Kg X 15

*Squat*

sissy squats X 20

body weight X 20

50Kg X 10

50Kg X 10


----------



## Tassotti

500mg, 100mcg t3 is sweet spot


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> So...
> 
> Following biglbs advice that tendon strength work is needed I have put this week aside for just that
> 
> today's workout was
> 
> 20 min on the bike at a higher resistance than normal
> 
> followed by
> 
> *Leg Extension*
> 
> 30Kg X 20
> 
> 30Kg X 20
> 
> 30Kg X 20
> 
> 30Kg X 20
> 
> *Leg Curl *
> 
> 20Kg X 20
> 
> 20Kg X 15
> 
> 20Kg X 15
> 
> *Squat*
> 
> sissy squats X 20
> 
> body weight X 20
> 
> 50Kg X 10
> 
> 50Kg X 10


Nice one mate,minimum 20 reps/set upto 30 is best and make sure you burn out at end forcing blood through ..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> 500mg, 100mcg t3 is sweet spot


I'm nervous about upping the dose to 500 as I am finding it hard enough to breath on 250, especially at night. I'm running T3 at 100 mcg on a 2 day on 2 day off cycle


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm nervous about upping the dose to 500 as I am finding it hard enough to breath on 250, especially at night. I'm running T3 at 100 mcg on a 2 day on 2 day off cycle


Then dont do it BB.simple as that ...mental if your already haveing breathing probs on 250 surely

safety first remember


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> Then dont do it BB.simple as that ...mental if your already haveing breathing probs on 250 surely
> 
> safety first remember


I have 53 days till I'm 50 and want to be in the best shape I can be when I hit 50, but Id rather be 50 and flabby than 49 and dead.

My wife told me she had trouble sleeping because she was laying in bed listening to me breath and I would stop breathing for such a long time before I took another breath that she got scared.


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have 53 days till I'm 50 and want to be in the best shape I can be when I hit 50, but Id rather be 50 and flabby than 49 and dead.
> 
> My wife told me she had trouble sleeping because she was laying in bed listening to me breath and I would stop breathing for such a long time before I took another breath that she got scared.


exactly BB , im glad that sanity will prevail :thumb: jeesos m8 your poor wife !!!


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have 53 days till I'm 50 and want to be in the best shape I can be when I hit 50, but Id rather be 50 and flabby than 49 and dead.
> 
> My wife told me she had trouble sleeping because she was laying in bed listening to me breath and I would stop breathing for such a long time before I took another breath that she got scared.


exactly BB , im glad that sanity will prevail :thumb: jeesos m8 your poor wife !!!


----------



## Tassotti

I seem to remember clen didn't work for you either ?

Perhaps you are tolerant of losing weight and destined to be a chubster forever. :lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm nervous about upping the dose to 500 as I am finding it hard enough to breath on 250, especially at night. I'm running T3 at 100 mcg on a 2 day on 2 day off cycle


Nah tip the poison mate,n need for it.

That is sleep apnia it is causing,dry throat relaxing and sticking together,the reason you wake up is your body saying"Help i am dieing!"So you awake and breath again,i get it on AAS sometimes.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> I seem to remember clen didn't work for you either ?
> 
> Perhaps you are tolerant of losing weight and destined to be a chubster forever. :lol:


 :lol: your well jell of my wicked wiggly wobbly waist and my chubby charms


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Nah tip the poison mate,n need for it.
> 
> That is sleep apnia it is causing,dry throat relaxing and sticking together,the reason you wake up is your body saying"Help i am dieing!"So you awake and breath again,i get it on AAS sometimes.


Yep that's it:eek:


----------



## Tassotti

cocaine for the win


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> cocaine for the win


 :lol: never touched it mate. Think I must have lived a sheltered life. Smoked like a trooper for 20 years and went through a little spell when I thought half a bottle of grants was OK for breakfast, but never touched class A drigs


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: never touched it mate. Think I must have lived a sheltered life. Smoked like a trooper for 20 years and went through a little spell when I thought half a bottle of grants was OK for breakfast, but never touched class A drigs


Would have done you less damage mate!


----------



## Tassotti

It's never too late to start Class A drugs


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today has been a mix of good and bad.

I was bad as I weakened mid-afternoon as I bought a packet of Fox's Ambers and then ate the entire packet mg: 780 Kcal and not a gram of protein in sight 

On the plus side my workout went ok.

15 min warm up on the bike

*Bench Press*

50Kg X 20

50Kg X 20 5 full reps, 10 of Biglbs partials, 5 full sets

80Kg X 10

Drop-Set

110Kg X 3

80Kg X 7

50Kg X 12

*Dumbbell Flys*

16Kg X 12

16Kg X 12

16Kg X 12

*Chest Dip*

12

12

6

5 negatives


----------



## biglbs

Good work sir,burning a bit?I realy want a pizza,,,,not gonna happen ,but realy want one...


----------



## BestBefore1989

yea burns :lol: not had my strength drop off so quickly as it did at the end of that workout, it was almost like someone threw a switch and turned off any strength I had left


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> yea burns :lol: not had my strength drop off so quickly as it did at the end of that workout, it was almost like someone threw a switch and turned off any strength I had left


Welcome to lactosis(spell)lovely,your nitrogen retention is in remission...


----------



## Replicator

Been nice knowing you BB hope you achieve all your goals .


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> Been nice knowing you BB hope you achieve all your goals .


Talk to me Rep


----------



## BestBefore1989

fell asleep last night sat up bolt upright watching the football at about 9pm

went to bed when the wife woke me to tell me I'm asleep and overslept this morning !


----------



## Marrsy86

Training day today ? Nice weight on your bench from the other day mate 

Off to the gym soon, hoping to get an increase on my deads


----------



## BestBefore1989

Marrsy86 said:


> Training day today ? Nice weight on your bench from the other day mate
> 
> Off to the gym soon, hoping to get an increase on my deads


I have a little light weight high rep back workout planned for tonight as I am working on tendon strength this week


----------



## BestBefore1989

So my little back workout went like this

*Deadlift*

60Kg X 15 (nice and fast)

60Kg X 15 (nice and fast)

120Kg X 10

170Kg X	5

60Kg X 15 (nice and fast)

*Chin Up	*

bodyweight x 8

bodyweight x 7

bodyweight x 5

*Bent Over Dumbbell Row*

16Kg X 12

16Kg X 12

16Kg X 15

job done :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

all is calm now,,,,,,


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> all is calm now,,,,,,


it's always calmest before the storm


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> it's always calmest before the storm


You mssed reps suicide mate,slagged who you would expect and Mods????? Weird watchin it,like someone dying infront of you,,,,,talkin,even said 'just waitin now mate'

Life ban,silly sod


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> You mssed reps suicide mate,slagged who you would expect and Mods????? Weird watchin it,like someone dying infront of you,,,,,talkin,even said 'just waitin now mate'
> 
> Life ban,silly sod


Rep got a life ban? what the hell did he post?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Rep got a life ban? what the hell did he post?


CANNOT SAY,but not good,tell you when i see ya


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> CANNOT SAY,but not good,tell you when i see ya


Fair enought.

I saw some handbag slapping with ewen but nothing to warrent that


----------



## Marrsy86

Don't like how you get upto 170kg on a light workout and I can't even break 130kg


----------



## BestBefore1989

Marrsy86 said:


> Don't like how you get upto 170kg on a light workout and I can't even break 130kg


My best on the dead lift to date is 205Kg X 5 reps

Ill swap you my dead lift for your cardio capability but be advised my fat gut comes with it as part of the deal :lol:


----------



## Marrsy86

BestBefore1989 said:


> My best on the dead lift to date is 205Kg X 5 reps
> 
> Ill swap you my dead lift for your cardio capability but be advised my fat gut comes with it as part of the deal :lol:


Haha I need my cardio else I get the sack unfortunately


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just popped on to bid you all good morning, whilst my car warms up in the drive.

Its a chilly morning here


----------



## Marrsy86

The weathers not to bad here luckily but I have heard roumers of hail stones on base and I go back tomorrow


----------



## biglbs

Evening all


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just got home and still have about a hours paper work to do on the PC (if you know what I mean) :cursing:

Feeling shattered but I may try and fit a quick shoulder workout in before the bl00dy paperwork


----------



## BestBefore1989

running short on time, still haven't eaten

I had to force myself to do a little shoulder workout and my heart was not in it but for what its worth I did rotor cuff work to warm up followed by

*OH Press	*

25Kg X	20

25Kg X	15

35Kg X	10

45Kg X	7

20Kg X	16

*Seated Dumbbell Press*

10Kg X 10

10Kg X 10

10Kg X 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

So I stood on the scales this morning and I now weigh 217lb so the DNP has had some effect this week as that's a drop of 7lbs

:lol: I now weight about the same as I did this time last year but even I can see I look different


----------



## Marrsy86

Wish I could take all this stuff


----------



## BestBefore1989

Marrsy86 said:


> Wish I could take all this stuff


nothing I take is illegal mate.

Still I keep my face out of all my videos so that my current, and my potential future, employers never know


----------



## Marrsy86

BestBefore1989 said:


> nothing I take is illegal mate.
> 
> Still I keep my face out of all my videos so that my current, and my potential future, employers never know


Yea I'm in the military so even some legal stuff can make me fail my drugs test


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> So I stood on the scales this morning and I now weigh 217lb so the DNP has had some effect this week as that's a drop of 7lbs
> 
> :lol: I now weight about the same as I did this time last year but even I can see I look different


Nice work BB4,are you happy right there?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Nice work BB4,are you happy right there?


no mate, I'm not :lol:

my wife is happy that I've slimmed down as she likes the atheistic look but I want to be bigger and stronger.

I will see this through to my 50th and take pics of my results but I have plans for next year already

In fact I will state my aims for 2013 right now.

I want 250Kg squat, 275Kg dead lift, 150Kg bench press and 100Kg Shoulder press all for reps


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> no mate, I'm not :lol:
> 
> my wife is happy that I've slimmed down as she likes the atheistic look but I want to be bigger and stronger.
> 
> I will see this through to my 50th and take pics of my results but I have plans for next year already
> 
> In fact I will state my aims for 2013 right now.
> 
> I want 250Kg squat, 275Kg dead lift, 150Kg bench press and 100Kg Shoulder press all for reps


No doubt you will achieve it mate,with a little aggression and test!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> No doubt you will achieve it mate,with a little aggression and test!


 :lol: dam I'm missing that Test already.

Did a 20 min fasted interval training on the Cross Trainer this morning and have stopped the DNP :thumb: (for now) :sneaky2:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Off now to re-start my 5-3-1 programe


----------



## 25434

Ullo......  ...quick swoosh before the zzzzzzs kick in. 531 program hey? now why do I feel that is familiar somehow.... :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

So I have been looking forward to starting my 5-3-1 routine for weeks,

I was hoping to be able to report a good workout but frankly I was rubbish

*Squat *

74Kg X 5

87Kg X 5

102Kg X 3

121Kg X 5

(I caught the bar on the catch when unracking it which twisted me slightly, as a result I hit the safety bar with the weights on the 1st rep but adjusted to continue the set)

139Kg X 5

158Kg X 5

(weak core position resulting in the last rep almost becoming a good morning)

*Leg Extension *

30Kg X 3x10

*Leg Curl *

25Kg X 3x10






Oh well, put it behind me and move on.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> So I have been looking forward to starting my 5-3-1 routine for weeks,
> 
> I was hoping to be able to report a good workout but frankly I was rubbish
> 
> *Squat *
> 
> 74Kg X 5
> 
> 87Kg X 5
> 
> 102Kg X 3
> 
> 121Kg X 5
> 
> (I caught the bar on the catch when unracking it which twisted me slightly, as a result I hit the safety bar with the weights on the 1st rep but adjusted to continue the set)
> 
> 139Kg X 5
> 
> 158Kg X 5
> 
> (weak core position resulting in the last rep almost becoming a good morning)
> 
> *Leg Extension *
> 
> 30Kg X 3x10
> 
> *Leg Curl *
> 
> 25Kg X 3x10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, put it behind me and move on.


That was ok though,but mate,put some weghts on your cage or bolt it down,it s a bit wobbly!


----------



## George-Bean

I got no doubt youll achieve your goals BB. Your a God!


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> I got no doubt youll achieve your goals BB. Your a God!


 :lol:

"The trouble with being a god is that you've got no one to pray to."

? Terry Pratchett, Small Gods


----------



## 25434

Nice vid, morning by the way, looked sooooooooooooo heavy..eyes watering.....and that's not just down to my cold, hehe...slight topical joke there...errr...I think..

Have a great day BB..


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol:
> 
> "The trouble with being a god is that you've got no one to pray to."
> 
> ? Terry Pratchett, Small Gods


The trouble with beng ernest s everyone calls you ernie...


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> The trouble with beng ernest s everyone calls you ernie...


Eeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...and he drove the fastest milk float in the west!...da da da...luv that song...

err...sorry...getting me coat right now...couldn't resist....


----------



## George-Bean

Another day another awful joke hehe j/k let you off cos your icky and mass producing snot ;-D


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...and he drove the fastest milk float in the west!...da da da...luv that song...
> 
> err...sorry...getting me coat right now...couldn't resist....


 he galloped into market street, his badge upon his chest,

His name was Ernie, and he drove the fastest milk cart in the west. :thumb:



George-Bean said:


> Another day another awful joke hehe j/k let you off cos your icky and mass producing snot ;-D


That's enough from you Two-Ton Ted from Teddington :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'll be back later my :cursing:  :cursing: job means that at 9.30 I'm still working only now I'm sat at home on the PC rather than in an office on the PC :cursing:

I need a better job !


----------



## 25434

Morning crosspuss!!! how are you today? hee hee...I liked "our" sing song last night..made me laaaaaeeeeef lots....

Have a great day, keep warm, wear your hat!!! i've got 3 beanie hats that I wear, Candy pink for early morning, rose pink for evenings and black when the guys need to know to avoid me or face death at the hands of da da daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......my hormones....

hee hee....well, actually, when I say death, it's more like an icy stare from underneath the rim of my beany hat...yup! scary and very radical.....but hey...better than nothing...hahah

Toodles BB....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning crosspuss!!! how are you today? hee hee...I liked "our" sing song last night..made me laaaaaeeeeef lots....
> 
> Have a great day, keep warm, wear your hat!!! i've got 3 beanie hats that I wear, Candy pink for early morning, rose pink for evenings and black when the guys need to know to avoid me or face death at the hands of da da daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......my hormones....
> 
> hee hee....well, actually, when I say death, it's more like an icy stare from underneath the rim of my beany hat...yup! scary and very radical.....but hey...better than nothing...hahah
> 
> Toodles BB....


Thanks Flubs, just got in from work, and that put a smile on my face.


----------



## George-Bean

Know what you mean mate, works been getting in my way this week, I got fri-mon off though thank goodness.


----------



## BestBefore1989

didn't enjoy today's workout which went like this

*Bench*

50Kg X 5

60Kg X 5

70Kg X 5

80Kg X 3

90Kg X 5

105Kg X 3

100Kg X 4

*Dumbbell Flys*

16Kg X	3x10

*Chest Dip*

10

10

8


----------



## George-Bean

Why didnt you enjoy it mate?


----------



## BestBefore1989

I felt weak today mate


----------



## George-Bean

Me too bud, if you feel a bit like that just give one of your plates a kiss and say "just come to caress you tonight, nothing rough" lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Me too bud, if you feel a bit like that just give one of your plates a kiss and say "just come to caress you tonight, nothing rough" lol


that might work for you mate but I don't have Olympic weights, and its just ant gonna happen with a standard 1 in hole plate. :lol:


----------



## Marrsy86

Can't wait till I can bench over 100 even for 1 rep


----------



## BestBefore1989

Marrsy86 said:


> Can't wait till I can bench over 100 even for 1 rep


yes mate its a landmark weight and does the ego good to be lifting tipple digits


----------



## George-Bean

Ill be back when I'm done with my jealous sulk BB lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Bed time. G'night all


----------



## 25434

Morning BB1989....'nother cold one...and don't fret about the workout yesterday, sometimes we get these moments right? you said that to me, and it's true..it's the ying and yang of life and training...next one will be

*RARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!*

Right?...of course right....garner your loins, deep breath and give those weights a grand ole wallopping...oh yeah! 

Have a good day...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning all


----------



## George-Bean

Morning Brethren, Whats doing today?

My weights are 1" spins too, love them! Dont care if they aint Olympic weights, I still like ooomping them into the air ;-D


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Morning mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Morning Brethren, Whats doing today?
> 
> My weights are 1" spins too, love them! Dont care if they aint Olympic weights, I still like ooomping them into the air ;-D


Just home but I do have a little workout planned for later



chilli said:


> Morning mate


G'd Evening mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

It was so dam cold in my garage that it hurt to even handle the weights!

I did 15 min warm up on the bike

then

*Deadlift*

75Kg X	5

90Kg X	5

105Kg X	3

125Kg X 5

145Kg X 5

165Kg X 5

*Chin Up*

8

8

6

short and sweet, just like....... err............ Flubs?


----------



## mikeod

BestBefore1989 said:


> It was so dam cold in my garage that it hurt to even handle the weights!
> 
> I did 15 min warm up on the bike
> 
> then
> 
> *Deadlift*
> 
> 75Kg X	5
> 
> 90Kg X	5
> 
> 105Kg X	3
> 
> 125Kg X 5
> 
> 145Kg X 5
> 
> 165Kg X 5
> 
> *Chin Up*
> 
> 8
> 
> 8
> 
> 6
> 
> short and sweet, just like....... err............ Flubs?


i know what youmean about the cold mate, i work outside so im used to it more than most but still takes some serious effort to get myself out there. have you thought about getting a cheap hot air blower? just to tak the edge off.


----------



## George-Bean

Rub some deep heat on ;-D lol.

Tis cold though, I'm gonna have to wear a wooly hat, my ears stick out like pudsey bear and boy do they catch the frost hehehe


----------



## VanillaFace

Hows thing BB?? Hope your keepin well!


----------



## 25434

Herrrrrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!....hope you're okay...I'm just doing a quick serrrwooooosh round the gaff.....happy Saturday BB...hope tomorrow is good too....I'm attempting my first walk out and about tomorra...decided not to train as I don't think I'm quite up to it at the mo, maybe another couple of days....but a long walk, all wrapped up should be good....


----------



## BestBefore1989

VanillaFace said:


> Hows thing BB?? Hope your keepin well!





Flubs said:


> Herrrrrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!....hope you're okay...I'm just doing a quick serrrwooooosh round the gaff.....happy Saturday BB...hope tomorrow is good too....I'm attempting my first walk out and about tomorra...decided not to train as I don't think I'm quite up to it at the mo, maybe another couple of days....but a long walk, all wrapped up should be good....


Ladys, thank you both for popping in.

Had a busy day insulation the loft but I treated myself to Pizza, chocolate and whiskey as a reward. :beer:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ladys, thank you both for popping in.
> 
> Had a busy day insulation the loft but I treated myself to Pizza, chocolate and whiskey as a reward. :beer:


Happy sunday,are you counting the sleeps 'till the big fat man buys you eggs?????? :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

Are ya itching like a mangy dog from the fibre glass?


----------



## 25434

Morning BB...whiskey....yum yum...single Malt....I like Isle of Islay, Glenfiddich and laphraig(doh! spelling isn't right but I love this one particularly).....

Have a good day...


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Are ya itching like a mangy dog from the fibre glass?


 :lol: Fibre glass? Earth wool or Rock wool nowadays mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning BB...whiskey....yum yum...single Malt....I like Isle of Islay, Glenfiddich and laphraig(doh! spelling isn't right but I love this one particularly).....
> 
> Have a good day...


Laphroaig? now that's an acquired taste! I don't like the peated whiskeys so much


----------



## BestBefore1989

Forced myself to walk past the tin of Quality Streets that has been calling to me all day, and into the garage for a quick little shoulder blast,

A few light motor cuff exercises to warm up then;

*OH Press	*

30Kg X	5

35Kg X	5

40Kg X	3

55Kg X	5

68Kg X	4

*Seated Dumbbell Press*

10Kg X 10

10Kg X 10

10Kg X 10

Done

You need carbs to grow big and strong, right? and its best to take fast carbs after your workout, right

Quality Street are fast carbs, aren't they?......................


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Forced myself to walk past the tin of Quality Streets that has been calling to me all day, and into the garage for a quick little shoulder blast,
> 
> A few light motor cuff exercises to warm up then;
> 
> *OH Press	*
> 
> 30Kg X	5
> 
> 35Kg X	5
> 
> 40Kg X	3
> 
> 55Kg X	5
> 
> 68Kg X	4
> 
> *Seated Dumbbell Press*
> 
> 10Kg X 10
> 
> 10Kg X 10
> 
> 10Kg X 10
> 
> Done
> 
> You need carbs to grow big and strong, right? and its best to take fast carbs after your workout, right
> 
> Quality Street are fast carbs, aren't they?......................


Yes just two


----------



## George-Bean

Nice shoulder workout there mate.

Quality streets = deadly, about thrice as many calories as other tinned sweets if I remember right ;-D


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Yes just two


so tempted, but I'm not going to go there as I know that if I start, I wont stop at two


----------



## 25434

If I have to eat choccie I like Green and Blacks with orange spices...but I'm a savour y gal, pies, chips, crisps, pork scratchings....sighhhhhh.....

Quality street...meh...but I quite like the purple ones with the nut in the middle...mm...quite like those ones......


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> so tempted, but I'm not going to go there as I know that if I start, *I wont stop at two*


BB!!!! STEP AWAY FROM THE QUALITY STREET AND PLACE YOUR HANDS ON THE WALL.....:laugh:

I know, I know, too much robocop! ahhahahahah....


----------



## BestBefore1989

you can have my big purple one Flubs,

Quality street are made for sharing.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> you can have my big purple one [Redacted],
> 
> :blink:
> 
> Quality street are made for sharing.


:laugh: I see what you did there........you keep the big purple one in it's wrapper.....thank you....cough.....:laugh:


----------



## Jay Walker

Good progress matey.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jay Walker said:


> Good progress matey.


thanks mate


----------



## George-Bean

Progress is always good here, makes me quite jealous at times, esp the OHP, I will catch you up next year mate ;-D


----------



## 25434

Ullo you.....  ..I'm off for me 9 o clock cuppa tea..quite tired tonight...zzzzz.......hope your day was good....


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Progress is always good here, makes me quite jealous at times, esp the OHP, I will catch you up next year mate ;-D


Mate, with the dedication with which you approach your training and diet, you'll be overtaking me in no time


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

I've missed alit here, but it sounds like your still going great. Well done mate:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Morning BB...it's another cold one...wrap up warm....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning BB...it's another cold one...wrap up warm....


It was, and its getting colder


----------



## BestBefore1989

should have been training legs tonight but I simply didn't feel like it.

I'm not poorly or anything like that, I just cant be ****d.

Bad I know. Hope I can muster some enthusiasm tomorrow


----------



## mikeod

BestBefore1989 said:


> It was, and its getting colder


i know, its a night mare, im working in merthyr tydfil and it was -4 when we got out the car, its got to be 2degrees and rising before we're allowd to work, so we hung around til 12 then had to go home


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> should have been training legs tonight but I simply didn't feel like it.
> 
> I'm not poorly or anything like that, I just cant be ****d.
> 
> Bad I know. Hope I can muster some enthusiasm tomorrow


It will only do good


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning all, wrap up warm


----------



## 25434

Morning BB...ooooerrrrrr.....you missed a session hey?...mmmmmmm.....I think that is the curse of the Quality Street kicking in.....hee hee...

Hey mister! it doesn't matter if you miss one session...and if you really felt just too bushed to do it then no point, you wouldn't give it your all, you'd get all cross in your head cos you would't be giving it all and then get your grumpy head on and go and kick the cat right? so noooooooooooooooooooo point at all...best to put up your feet, get your thermals on, have a cuppa, watch the telly, sleep, eat, snooze and have a snore then get back to it the next time and give it some

WELLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE..........bish bap bop!

Have a great day BB and I wanna see a training report today hey??.......xx


----------



## George-Bean

After a rest he will rip it up ;-D


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning BB...ooooerrrrrr.....you missed a session hey?...mmmmmmm.....I think that is the curse of the Quality Street kicking in.....hee hee...
> 
> Hey mister! it doesn't matter if you miss one session...and if you really felt just too bushed to do it then no point, you wouldn't give it your all, you'd get all cross in your head cos you would't be giving it all and then get your grumpy head on and go and kick the cat right? so noooooooooooooooooooo point at all...best to put up your feet, get your thermals on, have a cuppa, watch the telly, sleep, eat, snooze and have a snore then get back to it the next time and give it some
> 
> WELLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE..........bish bap bop!
> 
> Have a great day BB and I wanna see a training report today hey??.......xx





George-Bean said:


> After a rest he will rip it up ;-D


Id love to be able to tell you I smashed it in the gym today but the truth is work resulted in me not getting home till 930 tonight and I drove through a KFC for dinner and now I have some chores to do before I go to bed so its another day without training.

I will work out and I will catch up with everyone's journals tomorrow


----------



## Jay Walker

Did you get those Quality street right into ya?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jay Walker said:


> Did you get those Quality street right into ya?


 :lol: no mate I have resisted.................... so far


----------



## Jay Walker

Post workout carbs, get em doon ya!!!


----------



## 25434

Morning BB...oh dear! you had quite a day of it....never mind...look forward......take care, stay warm and happy training for today...


----------



## George-Bean

I had a mate in the van with me this morning and I had to stop so he could get fish n chips, I nearly crumbled to be honest. Didn't though but it was close.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I think I have been a bit under the weather and that along with work grief resulted in a bad week.

I did a little chest pressing today the plan was to go light and ease myself back into it, the problem was that I found the "light" too heavy :sad:

*Bench*

50Kg X 5

60Kg X 5

70Kg X 5

80Kg X 5

90Kg X 5

100Kg X 2

I forgot to mention I have lost more weight and am now only 214lb (Just over 15 stone)


----------



## biglbs

Seems lke the whole board is ill,(not the kant Jay,as he aint trained properly since year dot)

I only went twice this week,was realy ill but did the Pb,goes to show my course was timed well,i would be smashin it now but have come off...


----------



## Jay Walker

George-Bean said:


> I had a mate in the van with me this morning and I had to stop so he could get fish n chips, I nearly crumbled to be honest. Didn't though but it was close.


I just had fish and chips, get em f*ckin doon ya!


----------



## Jay Walker

biglbs said:


> Seems lke the whole board is ill,(not the kant Jay,as he aint trained properly since year dot)
> 
> I only went twice this week,was realy ill but did the Pb,goes to show my course was timed well,i would be smashin it now but have come off...


Haha, shut it Philidelphia!  Ive been training like a terminator!!! T800 of course.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jay Walker said:


> Haha, shut it Philidelphia!  Ive been training like a terminator!!! T800 of course.


and you still get your ass kicked by a girl named Sarah Conner


----------



## 25434

Hey BB...don't be down...breathe deep...and bide your time..you'll get back on board I know you will. I've been off recently for a couple of weeks myself and it's a bit hard to get going again, mentally that is.....it'll come...honest...take care and be gentle on yourself hey?...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey BB...don't be down...breathe deep...and bide your time..you'll get back on board I know you will. I've been off recently for a couple of weeks myself and it's a bit hard to get going again, mentally that is.....it'll come...honest...take care and be gentle on yourself hey?...x


Thanks Hun X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> Seems lke the whole board is ill,(not the kant Jay,as he aint trained properly since year dot)
> 
> I only went twice this week,was realy ill but did the Pb,goes to show my course was timed well,i would be smashin it now but have come off...


I've certainly joined the ranks of the crocked. Back went a week and a half ago. Reckon I won't be able to train until at least after chrimbo


----------



## Tassotti

How you doing BB ?


----------



## biglbs

He has gone Awol again,probs got a bit on the side demanding more time as it s xmas!!! :lol:

Hope your back has improved @chili mate!


----------



## 25434

Morning BB...hope you haven't been struck by the lurgy.....and if you're busy with family and xmas duties and stuff...well, it's that time of the year ain't it? don't sweat over it, cos the new year will be here soon enough and we can ALL start giving ourselves that extra push when the festivitis and bonkersness has finished right?.....take care BB and be gentle on yourself...x


----------



## biglbs

Was up mate,you not training?Got a bit under,let us know,miss ya mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks guys

LOL biglbs me with a bit on the side? shed need a white stick and a well trained dog.

I have not been well, work commitments meant that, though I should have taken the time off, I have been working which has not helped recovery.

I have not been training nor eating well and I haven't been recording what I have been eating. I do know I have been far short on my protein intake.

I will try and catch up with everyone's journals over the weekend, but then I shall be away for a week at the in-lawsmg:


----------



## biglbs

Glad you are ok mate,if a tad ill,see i hear you are a ladies man!!!!

Everyone on here has been ill mate, catch you later x


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'm back home again :thumb:

I hope you all had a FABULOUS XMAS !

I've had a week of massively over eating all the bad stuff and drinking WAY too much, we even came home with a mountain of food; pork pies, sausage rolls, so many cakes and chocolates.

LOL I am so torn. I hate seeing food go to waste.

I go back to work Wednesday but I then have the following week off, so I am toying with the idea of returning to training on either the 7th or the 14th.

I just have a river of double cream to get through first


----------



## 25434

Hello you! ...... :bounce: great to see you back with us again, if only to taunt us with all those goodies you have to eat and drink...hahaha....hey don't worry bout wasting good food, it's all good, eat it and

Be thankful you have it right? That's e way I think.....enjoy it...you are still the sAme person inside even if you have put a couple of pounds on....it will come off soon enough in the new year, you know it right? And so do I....currently beating myself up for shoving

Goodies down my neck, but on the 2nd I'm up and running again in my fight against the flab, so ya know....enjoying it until then....cos after all, it will be a whole year until you do it again.....

Good to see you back, and may I take the opportunity to thank you for your support in my journal and encouraging words...I appreciate it very much. I missed the chance to say merry Xmas due to unforeseen circumstances so will say warmest wishes for the coming year and hope it is everything you wish it to be....x (nothing Pervy meant by the x by the way)......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hello you! ...... :bounce: great to see you back with us again, if only to taunt us with all those goodies you have to eat and drink...hahaha....hey don't worry bout wasting good food, it's all good, eat it and
> 
> Be thankful you have it right? That's e way I think.....enjoy it...you are still the sAme person inside even if you have put a couple of pounds on....it will come off soon enough in the new year, you know it right? And so do I....currently beating myself up for shoving
> 
> Goodies down my neck, but on the 2nd I'm up and running again in my fight against the flab, so ya know....enjoying it until then....cos after all, it will be a whole year until you do it again.....
> 
> Good to see you back, and may I take the opportunity to thank you for your support in my journal and encouraging words...I appreciate it very much. I missed the chance to say merry Xmas due to unforeseen circumstances so will say warmest wishes for the coming year and hope it is everything you wish it to be....x (nothing Pervy meant by the x by the way)......


thanks Hun X (ok, a little bit but not very pervy) :lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm back home again :thumb:
> 
> I hope you all had a FABULOUS XMAS !
> 
> I've had a week of massively over eating all the bad stuff and drinking WAY too much, we even came home with a mountain of food; pork pies, sausage rolls, so many cakes and chocolates.
> 
> LOL I am so torn. I hate seeing food go to waste.
> 
> I go back to work Wednesday but I then have the following week off, so I am toying with the idea of returning to training on either the 7th or the 14th.
> 
> I just have a river of double cream to get through first


Eat and train ideal!


----------



## 25434

Happy, hoppy, hippy new year BB....of course the "hippy" is relating to mine own which are ...cough...rather rounded as we speak...hahahahah....not for long though....hope you are okay and planning on starting some training by Jan end?....cough....subtle as a chocolate fireguard....sorry...that's my really poor attempt at encouraging you back to training....

Do you wanna poke me in the eyes? or shall I?...hahahaha.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Happy, hoppy, hippy new year BB....of course the "hippy" is relating to mine own which are ...cough...rather rounded as we speak...hahahahah....not for long though....hope you are okay and planning on starting some training by Jan end?....cough....subtle as a chocolate fireguard....sorry...that's my really poor attempt at encouraging you back to training....
> 
> Do you wanna poke me in the eyes? or shall I?...hahahaha.....


LOL subtle as a sledge hammer, think if I lived closer you'd be offering to pick me up on the way to the gym :lol:

I have decided to resume training on Monday 7th Jan. Right now the plan is to return to starting strength at a 15% drop back in weight and work my way back over two months. In March I shall then start Madcow, well that's the plan :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL subtle as a sledge hammer, *think if I lived closer you'd be offering to pick me up on the way to the gym * :lol:
> 
> I have decided to resume training on Monday 7th Jan. Right now the plan is to return to starting strength at a 15% drop back in weight and work my way back over two months. In March I shall then start Madcow, well that's the plan :thumbup1:


hahaha....this made me laugh cos you and I aren't that far away from each other actually...so...ya know.....if you catch a pink decked out hobbit sitting in a crappy ford outside that would be me!...hahahaha

kidding by the way, I'm no stalker.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> hahaha....this made me laugh cos you and I aren't that far away from each other actually...so...ya know.....if you catch a pink decked out hobbit sitting in a crappy ford outside that would be me!...hahahaha
> 
> kidding by the way, I'm no stalker.....


awww :sad: I've never had a stalker

but seriously if you ever fancy meeting up for a workout, I cant promise to keep up with you but I wont wander off when I'm supposed to be spotting :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

i seen tour other pictures in the other forum and have to to say youve done a great job. be proud mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks mate :thumb:

Ok work in the morning :thumbdown:

Im off to bed


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Me too mate. Hospital in the morning:thumbdown:


----------



## 25434

Morning...yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...Wednesday already...nearly the weekend right? hee hee RIGHT??? whoop whoop...have a good day..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

happy new year mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

chilli said:


> happy new year mate


Happy New year


----------



## Marrsy86

Happy new year mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Marrsy86 said:


> Happy new year mate


Happy New Year


----------



## Tassotti

Happy New Year mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Happy New Year mate


Happy New Year


----------



## 25434

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..... :bounce: ...It's Fridayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeee...whoop whoop...how are you? training plans? Think it's time I did my foot chant for ya...get y'all revved up!!!

Here we gooooooooooooooooooo here we gooooooooooooooooooooooooo here we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

squatting low, squatting lowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww squatting looooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

:laugh:...see what I did there? oh yeah I'm good.....hehe...have a lovely day...laters BB....laters....nag nag nag.....hehe...just teasing, dont' get all cross with me right?


----------



## Rich0811

First time reading through your journal and i have to say awesome progress mate!! From the short time between when you originally started and your second set of pictures (on pages 13 i believe) alone, has been such a great motivator for me with my journal, really like the structure too - i will definitely sub this as soon as i work out how!! :confused1: 

Sorry if i skipped over reading this at all, but what calorie tracker did you use? i like how it gives a breakdown in form of a pie so you can see the proportions of the macronutrients!

Note: Nevermind, worked it out! - Now subbed! :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Approximately 1 year ago I started this so now as I prepare to start my 2013 training, it's time to look back on 2012 and see how I did.

Give or take a few days, this is how my stats compare to last year

Weight was 213lbs is 219lbs

The MYOtAPE SAYS

Neck was 41.25 cm	is	41.50 cm

Chest was 111.5 cm	is 114 cm

Arm was 41.5 cm is 41 cm

Forearm was 32 cm is 32 cm

Waist	was 96 cm is 94 cm

Thigh was 63.5 cm is 62 cm

Calve	was 41 cm is 41 cm

So I'm approx 3kg heaver but my waist is an inch smaller.

Let's be honest here that's nothing to write home about!

I gave myself two measurable goals to achieve

1.

Two 1.5 mile runs on a treadmill set at 2% incline

First 1.5 mile run within 12.5 minutes

30 second rest for water

Second 1.5 mile run within 10 minutes

I have to be honest and say that I failed simply because I didn't try. Whenever it came to cardio I chose the X-Trainer or the bike over the treadmill.

2.

Thanks to Tass I set specific weight targets for the main lifts

Squat 170 kg

Bench 125 kg

Dead 200 kg

Press 75 kg

I am pleased to say that I achieved all the lifts I targeted. However is must be noted that they were all done whilst injecting test.

Aesthetically I look a LOT leaner though sadly I believe I also look a lot less muscular.

So, did I achieve what I set out to achieve?

NO, nowhere near. :thumbdown:

I would not call myself either fit or strong, and as for fabulous?...... :lol:

However, having said all that I do believe I am better shape than I was last year.

I plan to take the positives and move forward from where I am.

having looked back has made me want to revise my plans going forward. so that is my task for myself for today, to set myself clear goals for 2013.


----------



## Marrsy86

Looking forward to tagging along this year lad


----------



## 25434

Hello BB..it's always good to have markers to go for right? and if you had achieved EVEREEEEEEEEEETHING you wouldn't have anything else to try for right? so GOOD! cos we can all support in into the next phase, whoop...


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

your in better shape than this time last year mate. you might not be at exactly where you wanted to be but youve made great progress and now have a very nice head start for the coming year so dont beat yourself up!

im the same as you mate, not where i wanted to be but i have a slight head start myself. ive added a little muscle(not much at all but some) to the very little i had so just gotta keep positive and chase my goal. new journal starts tomorrow! 

^^^^^and as flubs said


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hello BB..it's always good to have markers to go for right? and if you had achieved EVEREEEEEEEEEETHING you wouldn't have anything else to try for right? so GOOD! cos we can all support in into the next phase, whoop...


Thanks Flubs, I'm going to need all the help I can get.

Loving the new avi X


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> your in better shape than this time last year mate. you might not be at exactly where you wanted to be but youve made great progress and now have a very nice head start for the coming year so dont beat yourself up!
> 
> im the same as you mate, not where i wanted to be but i have a slight head start myself. ive added a little muscle(not much at all but some) to the very little i had so just gotta keep positive and chase my goal. new journal starts tomorrow!
> 
> ^^^^^and as flubs said


thanks mate :thumb:

Post a link to your new journal in your old one and I will follow you again mate.

I'm undecided myself but I think I might ask to have this one renamed rather than start a new onw


----------



## Owz

Great progression man, your back is well defined!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Owz said:


> Great progression man, your back is well defined!


Thanks


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> thanks mate :thumb:
> 
> Post a link to your new journal in your old one and I will follow you again mate.
> 
> I'm undecided myself but I think I might ask to have this one renamed rather than start a new onw


will do mate, if the name can be changed thats a good idea. might just pm a mod myself instead of a new journal. time to think:confused1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Please forgive the war and peace length post but I have spent quite some time today trying to decide on how I want to go forward, and what I have decided upon is this:

I believe that though I desire subjective results, I am driven by the objective results.

I am not happy with the way I look;

I want to look more muscular than I am now, however I do realise that I shall never properly be happy with how I look.

When I add weight I see it as carrying body fat and when I lose weight I see it as muscle loss.

Also I don't enjoy restricting calories and I am not vain enough to be driven enough to achieve single digit body fat.

I love the feeling of getting a personal best lift, of beating and bettering myself.

It doesn't matter what others can or can't lift, when I lift something heavy, something that was previously too heavy for me, it feels good. It demonstrates measurable improvement.

So with this in mind, I plan to ignore my aesthetics or lack of, and set the following goals.

1.

To have an injury free year

(To this end I will be rotating between high weight low rep work and low weight high rep work)

2.

To match last year's target lifts whilst natty

Squat 170 kg

Bench 125 kg

Dead 200 kg

Press 75 kg

Before moving on to aim for

3.

The following target lifts

Squat 250 kg

Bench 150 kg

Dead 275 kg

Press 100 kg

(If you're going to aim, then aim high)

4.

Learn from past mistakes, lesions learnt include:

-	Don't diet for a min of 3 months after bulking or you will lose the muscle mass and strength you gained.

-	Don't diet without test in me.

-	Don't go anywhere near Sims

My plan therefore is to start with two months of starting strength before running 3 weeks of high rep low weight training, resting for a week and then moving on to Madcow for 8 weeks.

As always any help and constructive criticism is warmly welcome


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

very nice plan there mate. shows youve thought about it


----------



## biglbs

Are you gonna get tests you spoke about? if not why not run short courses with fast esters and bits of gear here and there as trt?or do you wanna leave aas alone for as long as poss.?

Diet on peps will save mass too,you do not need test as well if done correctly.


----------



## 25434

I know I cannot comment on trading BB and I'm sure you know that too but if it's okay I will support you in my own way if you don't mind? I won't cock anything up....

She says with all fingers crossed behind her back and standing on one leg after turning round three times and throwing salt over my right shoulder....cough..I mean well...


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Are you gonna get tests you spoke about? if not why not run short courses with fast esters and bits of gear here and there as trt?or do you wanna leave aas alone for as long as poss.?
> 
> Diet on peps will save mass too,you do not need test as well if done correctly.


Yes mate I plan to get the tests done.

I don't have any libido problems at all, but I did feel better when taking test.

I don't know if that's because I have low test or perhaps everyone feels better when taking it but if I don't ask I will never know.

Either way, self medicated or prescribed I plan to be "supplementing" test by March. That gives me two full months to hit my natty target lifts and plan my "supplements" for the rest of the year


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I know I cannot comment on trading BB and I'm sure you know that too but if it's okay I will support you in my own way if you don't mind? I won't cock anything up....
> 
> She says with all fingers crossed behind her back and standing on one leg after turning round three times and throwing salt over my right shoulder....cough..I mean well...


Your inspirational Flubs, I wish I had your drive and dedication and I am truly grateful for the support that you and everyone who has helped me throughout my time here have given me . X


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yes mate I plan to get the tests done.
> 
> I don't have any libido problems at all, but I did feel better when taking test.
> 
> I don't know if that's because I have low test or perhaps everyone feels better when taking it but if I don't ask I will never know.
> 
> Either way, self medicated or prescribed I plan to be "supplementing" test by March. That gives me two full months to hit my natty target lifts and plan my "supplements" for the rest of the year


Good plan mate,thought so...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Please forgive the war and peace length post but I have spent quite some time today trying to decide on how I want to go forward, and what I have decided upon is this:
> 
> I believe that though I desire subjective results, I am driven by the objective results.
> 
> I am not happy with the way I look;
> 
> I want to look more muscular than I am now, however I do realise that I shall never properly be happy with how I look.
> 
> When I add weight I see it as carrying body fat and when I lose weight I see it as muscle loss.
> 
> Also I don't enjoy restricting calories and I am not vain enough to be driven enough to achieve single digit body fat.
> 
> I love the feeling of getting a personal best lift, of beating and bettering myself.
> 
> It doesn't matter what others can or can't lift, when I lift something heavy, something that was previously too heavy for me, it feels good. It demonstrates measurable improvement.
> 
> So with this in mind, I plan to ignore my aesthetics or lack of, and set the following goals.
> 
> 1.
> 
> To have an injury free year
> 
> (To this end I will be rotating between high weight low rep work and low weight high rep work)
> 
> 2.
> 
> To match last year's target lifts whilst natty
> 
> Squat 170 kg
> 
> Bench 125 kg
> 
> Dead 200 kg
> 
> Press 75 kg
> 
> Before moving on to aim for
> 
> 3.
> 
> The following target lifts
> 
> Squat 250 kg
> 
> Bench 150 kg
> 
> Dead 275 kg
> 
> Press 100 kg
> 
> (If you're going to aim, then aim high)
> 
> 4.
> 
> Learn from past mistakes, lesions learnt include:
> 
> -	Don't diet for a min of 3 months after bulking or you will lose the muscle mass and strength you gained.
> 
> -	Don't diet without test in me.
> 
> -	Don't go anywhere near Sims
> 
> My plan therefore is to start with two months of starting strength before running 3 weeks of high rep low weight training, resting for a week and then moving on to Madcow for 8 weeks.
> 
> As always any help and constructive criticism is warmly welcome


They're big jumps, especially going from assisted to natty. Hope you do it. Good luck.


----------



## 25434

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...Monday..whoop! ...errr...okay, mebbe not but ya know, gotta give it a go right?..hahahaha...hope Monday is good to ya...


----------



## BestBefore1989

chilli said:


> They're big jumps, especially going from assisted to natty. Hope you do it. Good luck.


sorry mate I guess I didn't write my intentions very clearly, the first couple of months I will be natty but by March I shall be getting all the assistance I can :thumb:



Flubs said:


> Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...Monday..whoop! ...errr...okay, mebbe not but ya know, gotta give it a go right?..hahahaha...hope Monday is good to ya...


Yes Hun, Im off to a start :bounce:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I started light today, and thank goodness I did because that light start felt awful heavy.

To be fair it's been almost a month since I last trained and I have done a LOT of eating and drinking since then.

My workout today went

15 min warm up on the bike

(This felt like forever and I even checked my timer at one point to make sure it was working)

*Bench Press *

warmup 2x5 45

warmup 1x5 50

warmup 1x3 55

warmup 1x2 70

working sets 3x5 80

*Deadlift *

warmup 2x5 60

warmup 1x3 90

warmup 1x2 125

working set 1x5 150


----------



## biglbs

mg:weights,tomorrow,or day after for me too,are you ok buddy,need anything.I can get you pain killers if they help....


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> mg:weights,tomorrow,or day after for me too,are you ok buddy,need anything.I can get you pain killers if they help....


 :lol: not just yet mate but Ill let you know if I change my mind


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: not just yet mate but Ill let you know if I change my mind


My mobility scoot is charged up ready:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

did you attach the dynamo to the flywheel on your bike?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> did you attach the dynamo to the flywheel on your bike?


Aha great idea,i said hello to Reo earlier


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Aha great idea,i said hello to Reo earlier


Yea I saw that mate, I'm sure he was pleased to hear from you


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yea I saw that mate, I'm sure he was pleased to hear from you


Who is reo? :lol: You know i meant Rep!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> I started light today, and thank goodness I did because that light start felt awful heavy.
> 
> To be fair it's been almost a month since I last trained and I have done a LOT of eating and drinking since then.
> 
> My workout today went
> 
> 15 min warm up on the bike
> 
> (This felt like forever and I even checked my timer at one point to make sure it was working)
> 
> *Bench Press *
> 
> warmup 2x5 45
> 
> warmup 1x5 50
> 
> warmup 1x3 55
> 
> warmup 1x2 70
> 
> working sets 3x5 80
> 
> *Deadlift *
> 
> warmup 2x5 60
> 
> warmup 1x3 90
> 
> warmup 1x2 125
> 
> working set 1x5 150


me too mate, 3 weeks since last training session. now 3 weeks worth of extra beer and food to get shifted:no: ah well, better keep possitive:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

yes mate I know


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> me too mate, 3 weeks since last training session. now 3 weeks worth of extra beer and food to get shifted:no: ah well, better keep possitive:thumb:


but it was fun whilst it lasted :beer:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> but it was fun whilst it lasted :beer:


absolutely:thumb: :beer:


----------



## 25434

You checked your timer? Hahahaha hahahaha........omigawwwwwdddd that made me chuckle...can just imagine you puffing away on the bike and shaking the watch and bashing it on the console to make sure it's working...:laugh:

You loon...hehehehehe.......hey BB....well done indeed, first workout done and dusted...onwards and upwards right?

Oh yeaaaaaaaahhhhhh.....


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Flubs said:


> *You checked your timer? Hahahaha hahahaha........omigawwwwwdddd that made me chuckle...can just imagine you puffing away on the bike and shaking the watch and bashing it on the console to make sure it's working*...:laugh:
> 
> You loon...hehehehehe.......hey BB....well done indeed, first workout done and dusted...onwards and upwards right?
> 
> Oh yeaaaaaaaahhhhhh.....


 :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

the new journal is in my signature mate (if it works)


----------



## biglbs

Oi,OI savaloy!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Oi,OI savaloy!


Oi, Oi, new start boy..

:laugh: :laugh: :mellow: see what I did there?..hehehe...I copied BigFella but with an original slant..oh yeah! I know what's what........haha...I'm cool, I'm cool.. :cool2:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Oi, Oi, new start boy..
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :mellow: see what I did there?..hehehe...I copied BigFella but with an original slant..oh yeah! I know what's what........haha...I'm cool, I'm cool.. :cool2:


 :lol:



biglbs said:


> Oi,OI savaloy!


never mind that, when are you going to get here with the mobility scooter and my pain killers.


----------



## biglbs

Flat battery so coming on execise bike!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Flat battery so coming on execise bike!


Haha....I liked that one.....heeeheeeee


----------



## biglbs

Boing morning guv...


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Flat battery so coming on execise bike!


 :lol:

Though I may have resumed exercise, my diet for the past few days has been pathetic, next to no protein and way to many carbs, so I've been on-line shopping.

Its not cheap this healthy living!

I've got 20Kg of chicken breasts, 1200g lean minced steak, 20 X 6oz beef burgers, 3kg worth of Meaty Pork Sausages, a few beef steaks & a few gammon steaks winging its way to me, so plenty of protein there. :drool:


----------



## Marrsy86

BestBefore1989 said:


> I started light today, and thank goodness I did because that light start felt awful heavy.
> 
> To be fair it's been almost a month since I last trained and I have done a LOT of eating and drinking since then.
> 
> My workout today went
> 
> 15 min warm up on the bike
> 
> (This felt like forever and I even checked my timer at one point to make sure it was working)
> 
> *Bench Press *
> 
> warmup 2x5 45
> 
> warmup 1x5 50
> 
> warmup 1x3 55
> 
> warmup 1x2 70
> 
> working sets 3x5 80
> 
> *Deadlift *
> 
> warmup 2x5 60
> 
> warmup 1x3 90
> 
> warmup 1x2 125
> 
> working set 1x5 150


Trying to lift today for the first time in a while I'm planning on starting light but expect it to feel heavy too.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I ordered food on-line from Musclefood and from Westin Gourmet again today.

Westin Gourmet are plainly are having a sales drive coss they emailed these offers

Give Your Friends Steak For Just 1p!

http://track.ilikethis.com/hit.php?w...&s=0211&a=1003

Give Your Friends £30 Discount On Their First Order!

http://track.ilikethis.com/hit.php?w...&s=0211&a=1000

Give Your Friends 1kg Free Brie Worth Over £19!

http://track.ilikethis.com/hit.php?w...&s=0211&a=1002

Fill ya boots :thumb:


----------



## Marrsy86

Might take advantage of that as my cars screwed so will get it mailed to me.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout didn't go as planed :no:

After my warm up on the bike:

*Squat*

warmup	2x5	50

warmup	1x5	60

warmup	1x3	80

warmup	1x2	105

working sets	1x5	125

the plan was to do 3 sets of 5 but the first set felt wrong but I could not put my finger on why, 2 reps into the second set I figured my grip was all wrong. even without wrapping my thumb around the bar my wrist was fully bent so that the bar weight was forcing back my hand.

I had a play then with just the bar to try and correct this. I have drawn the conclusion that not stretching for a month may have had as big a negative effect as not lifting for a month!

*Press*

warmup	3x5	25

warmup	1x3	35

warmup	1x2	40

working sets	3x5	50

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	3x5	55

warmup	1x2	75

working sets	3x5	85


----------



## biglbs

1kg brie will make you fat pmsl


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> 1kg brie will make you fat pmsl


True. but melted on bacon on a burger it will taste good


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Tonight's workout didn't go as planed :no:
> 
> After my warm up on the bike:
> 
> *Squat*
> 
> warmup	2x5	50
> 
> warmup	1x5	60
> 
> warmup	1x3	80
> 
> warmup	1x2	105
> 
> working sets	1x5	125
> 
> the plan was to do 3 sets of 5 but the first set felt wrong but I could not put my finger on why, 2 reps into the second set I figured my grip was all wrong. even without wrapping my thumb around the bar my wrist was fully bent so that the bar weight was forcing back my hand.
> 
> I had a play then with just the bar to try and correct this. I have drawn the conclusion that not stretching for a month may have had as big a negative effect as not lifting for a month!
> 
> *Press*
> 
> warmup	3x5	25
> 
> warmup	1x3	35
> 
> warmup	1x2	40
> 
> working sets	3x5	50
> 
> *Pendlay Rows*
> 
> warmup	3x5	55
> 
> warmup	1x2	75
> 
> working sets	3x5	85


give it a week or 2 mate and you'll be back into it as you were

but dont forget you dont have that extra test in your system so dont let it suprise you if your strength is lagging from previous workouts


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> True. but melted on bacon on a burger it will taste good


 :drool:


----------



## 25434

Right then! it's time for "the talk"...you know? "THE" one...

Firstly, xmas has just come and gone and you are clearly in the grip of Quality Street disease...however, this will pass...so repeat after me...

"proteeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiin, proteeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiin, proteeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiin"

right then! that's that out of the way, expect things to veer in the right direction very shortly on that point....

Secondly, the training...let's look at this another way....you could have just not trained right? you could have started and thrown the towel in and had a whinge (a la [Redacted] this week)......but you didn't right? You carried on, and although things didn't go exactly to plan, you lifted and hopefully you sweated and man grunted a bit and did what you could right?

You will improve, you will lift better, you will note things that need improvement and you will come back in the next few workouts and tell us what a whopping great sess you had ....right? right? of course right.....have to...after all...I am the guru of lifting weights and EVEREEEEEEEEEBODEEEEEEEEE know that around here...I am the fountain of all things good on the weight front.... :whistling: :no: :laugh:

Now come on BB...don't make me go back to my draaaaaaaawwwwring board to think of another speech okay? I could throw in some armpit sniffing and the odd burp if makes it more manly? but....but....I don't really do burping so, ya know, it would be quite an effort on my part, but I'm willing to take the risk for you...

Do you want my tiger roar? it's freeeeeeeeeeee (said in a wheeedlie voice)......

my final thing, remember this.......The journey of a thousand lb muscle begins with one lift.....errrr....my son...

That is a well known phrase from the early century which I of course can dispense with a knowing wink and a blessing....cough...

Okayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeee!!!!! I'm going, I'm going...pft....


----------



## 25434

safc49 said:


> :drool:
> View attachment 107076


Damm...I looked! wantwantwantwantwantwantwantwant...hahahaha


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Flubs said:


> Right then! it's time for "the talk"...you know? "THE" one...
> 
> Firstly, xmas has just come and gone and you are clearly in the grip of Quality Street disease...however, this will pass...so repeat after me...
> 
> "proteeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiin, proteeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiin, proteeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiin"
> 
> right then! that's that out of the way, expect things to veer in the right direction very shortly on that point....
> 
> Secondly, the training...let's look at this another way....you could have just not trained right? you could have started and thrown the towel in and had a whinge (a la flubs this week)......but you didn't right? You carried on, and although things didn't go exactly to plan, you lifted and hopefully you sweated and man grunted a bit and did what you could right?
> 
> You will improve, you will lift better, you will note things that need improvement and you will come back in the next few workouts and tell us what a whopping great sess you had ....right? right? of course right.....have to...after all...I am the guru of lifting weights and EVEREEEEEEEEEBODEEEEEEEEE know that around here...I am the fountain of all things good on the weight front.... :whistling: :no: :laugh:
> 
> Now come on BB...don't make me go back to my draaaaaaaawwwwring board to think of another speech okay? I could throw in some armpit sniffing and the odd burp if makes it more manly? but....but....I don't really do burping so, ya know, it would be quite an effort on my part, but I'm willing to take the risk for you...
> 
> Do you want my tiger roar? it's freeeeeeeeeeee (said in a wheeedlie voice)......
> 
> my final thing, remember this.......The journey of a thousand lb muscle begins with one lift.....errrr....my son...
> 
> That is a well known phrase from the early century which I of course can dispense with a knowing wink and a blessing....cough...
> 
> Okayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeee!!!!! I'm going, I'm going...pft....


great speech


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Right then! it's time for "the talk"...you know? "THE" one...
> 
> Firstly, xmas has just come and gone and you are clearly in the grip of Quality Street disease...however, this will pass...so repeat after me...
> 
> "proteeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiin, proteeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiin, proteeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiin"
> 
> right then! that's that out of the way, expect things to veer in the right direction very shortly on that point....
> 
> Secondly, the training...let's look at this another way....you could have just not trained right? you could have started and thrown the towel in and had a whinge (a la flubs this week)......but you didn't right? You carried on, and although things didn't go exactly to plan, you lifted and hopefully you sweated and man grunted a bit and did what you could right?
> 
> You will improve, you will lift better, you will note things that need improvement and you will come back in the next few workouts and tell us what a whopping great sess you had ....right? right? of course right.....have to...after all...I am the guru of lifting weights and EVEREEEEEEEEEBODEEEEEEEEE know that around here...I am the fountain of all things good on the weight front.... :whistling: :no: :laugh:
> 
> Now come on BB...don't make me go back to my draaaaaaaawwwwring board to think of another speech okay? I could throw in some armpit sniffing and the odd burp if makes it more manly? but....but....I don't really do burping so, ya know, it would be quite an effort on my part, but I'm willing to take the risk for you...
> 
> Do you want my tiger roar? it's freeeeeeeeeeee (said in a wheeedlie voice)......
> 
> my final thing, remember this.......The journey of a thousand lb muscle begins with one lift.....errrr....my son...
> 
> That is a well known phrase from the early century which I of course can dispense with a knowing wink and a blessing....cough...
> 
> Okayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeee!!!!! I'm going, I'm going...pft....


Thank you hun X

I am suitably reprimanded, inspired, motivated, enlightened and entertained,

(however I don't think any amount of wind and/or armpit sniffing will make you manly)


----------



## BestBefore1989

I woke up late, just had a big breakfast of bacon eggs toast etc.

I've opened all my cards and now Im off to watch Big Bang box set till the family gets home and I can open the gifts.

Going out tonight to eat and I rather suspect there will be cake as well :bounce:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> I woke up late, just had a big breakfast of bacon eggs toast etc.
> 
> I've opened all my cards and now Im off to watch Big Bang box set till the family gets home and I can open the gifts.
> 
> Going out tonight to eat and I rather suspect there will be cake as well :bounce:


Is it your birthday mate? I assume so, so happy birthday! :beer:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> I woke up late, just had a big breakfast of bacon eggs toast etc.
> 
> I've opened all my cards and now Im off to watch Big Bang box set till the family gets home and I can open the gifts.
> 
> Going out tonight to eat and I rather suspect there will be cake as well :bounce:


Is it your birthday mate? I assume so, so happy birthday! :beer:


----------



## 25434

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR WRINKLIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU:laugh: :laugh:






with hugs dude...have a lovely day.....x


----------



## Marrsy86

BestBefore1989 said:


> 3.
> 
> The following target lifts
> 
> Squat 250 kg
> 
> Bench 150 kg
> 
> Dead 275 kg
> 
> Press 100 kg
> 
> (If you're going to aim, then aim high)


These natty or assisted mate ? Would kill for your current lifts! I'm focused on a solid cut now though so my lifts are only going in one direction I would imagine.


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> Is it your birthday mate? I assume so, so happy birthday! :beer:





Flubs said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR WRINKLIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU:laugh: :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with hugs dude...have a lovely day.....x


Thank you both very much. It was a good day, full of naughty things to eat


----------



## BestBefore1989

Marrsy86 said:


> These natty or assisted mate ? Would kill for your current lifts! I'm focused on a solid cut now though so my lifts are only going in one direction I would imagine.


assisted mate, and I've only said I want to be able to lift them, :lol:right now I'm no where near


----------



## 25434

Good morning mister!!! I'm glad you had a lovely time......that is what celebrations are for...good for you...so now, you can concentrate on gettting down to business right?....right?.... :whistling: ... 

Happy Friday buster....x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Good morning mister!!! I'm glad you had a lovely time......that is what celebrations are for...good for you...so now, you can concentrate on gettting down to business right?....right?.... :whistling: ...
> 
> Happy Friday buster....x


Yes Boss


----------



## BestBefore1989

As I have a whole year of being 50 ahead of me, I decided to leave the thread title as it is and see how much improvement I can make before I hit 51.

I decided to take 1 year on photos, whilst wearing my "I am 50 badge"

:lol: Greshie I needed you here mate to help with the soft lighting.







I am no where near where I would like to be, but even I can see I am in better shape than I was last year


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> As I have a whole year of being 50 ahead of me, I decided to leave the thread title as it is and see how much improvement I can make before I hit 51.
> 
> I decided to take 1 year on photos, whilst wearing my "I am 50 badge"
> 
> :lol: Greshie I needed you here mate to help with the soft lighting.
> 
> View attachment 107249
> 
> 
> View attachment 107250
> 
> 
> View attachment 107251
> 
> 
> I am no where near where I would like to be, but even I can see I am in better shape than I was last year


thats brilliant mate. dont be down on yourself, thats a huge change:thumb:

i cant rep ya still, its been a long time now


----------



## biglbs

Repped,loads better imo

coming to think of it we should have another session soon and i will beast you for your success!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Repped,loads better imo
> 
> coming to think of it we should have another session soon and i will beast you for your success!


sounds like a great idea to me :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

decided that as I was aching and my squat form is out, that I will treat this week like a bit of a warm-up.

My short term goals are:

to correct my form ASAP, next week I hope with some intense stretching,

to return to drinking at least 4 if poss 5 ltrs of water a day

to get some protein in me!

with that in mind my work out today was

warm up on the bike, then

*Bench Press *

warmup 2x5 45

warmup 1x5 50

warmup 1x3 55

warmup 1x2 70

working sets 3x5 80 (on the 3rd set I did an addition 5 so in fact was 2X5 & 1X10)

*Deadlift*

warmup 2x5 60

warmup 1x3 90

warmup 1x2 125

working set 1x5 150


----------



## biglbs

Seems like your getting it on again mate,nice


----------



## 25434

bB.......you look miles better! Just shows what we can do if we put our mind to it right?

you look fab. That is all.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> bB.......you look miles better! Just shows what we can do if we put our mind to it right?
> 
> you look fab. That is all.


miles better? why thank you you sweet talking, smooth tongued devil woman you. X


----------



## biglbs

Morning buddy,have a great Sat


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> miles better? why thank you you sweet talking, smooth tongued devil woman you. X


  errrm....sorry, I errr...was trying to be complimentary, oh dear.....sorry BB....I can't comment so much on the technical front of things...errrmmmm.....gulp? You did lose your tum though didn't you? And actually I sometimes think having a tum to lean your head against isn't a bad thing actually......but errmmm...cough.....digging a hole springs to mind....shall I stop? Maybe leave? Now before you send the boys round to do me over? Hahaha......

Have a really great day....I only mean good things....apart from when I mean bad things of course...errmmm...have a lovely day?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

You're in much better shape mate. If I was in as good shape as you by the time I was 50 I'd be happy. Oh, happy belated birthday!


----------



## 25434

It's Sundayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeee...whoop whoop....sofa and cheesy ole film time later on, and dancing on ice natch....hey there mister...have a good day...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> It's Sundayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeee...whoop whoop....sofa and cheesy ole film time later on, and dancing on ice natch....hey there mister...have a good day...


and lets not forget Man United V Liverpool & ****nal v Man City :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> and lets not forget Man United V Liverpool & ****nal v Man City :thumb:


pity im a feckin ar$enal fan:cursing: great day though:thumb:


----------



## 25434

Morning BB..hope the footy was good, have a great day...keep warm......


----------



## BestBefore1989

So far today I have done my morning sun salutations

I've had 4 ltrs of water

After my meal I am now cooking I will have eaten 2584Kcal - F 47g, C 181g, P 327g

And despite it being DAM cold I went into the garage and after my warm-up lifted

*Bench Press *

warmup 2x5 45

warmup 1x5 50

warmup 1x3 55

warmup 1x2 70

working sets 2x5 80

working sets 1x12 80

*Deadlift *

warmup 2x5 60

warmup 1x3 90

warmup 1x2 125

working set 1x5 150


----------



## biglbs

Sounds like an achievement mate.Well done


----------



## Rich0811

BestBefore1989 said:


> So far today I have done my morning sun salutations
> 
> I've had 4 ltrs of water
> 
> After my meal I am now cooking I will have eaten 2584Kcal - F 47g, C 181g, P 327g
> 
> And despite it being DAM cold I went into the garage and after my warm-up lifted
> 
> *Bench Press *
> 
> warmup 2x5 45
> 
> warmup 1x5 50
> 
> warmup 1x3 55
> 
> warmup 1x2 70
> 
> working sets 2x5 80
> 
> working sets 1x12 80
> 
> *Deadlift *
> 
> warmup 2x5 60
> 
> warmup 1x3 90
> 
> warmup 1x2 125
> 
> working set 1x5 150


Nice Lifts mate! Would love to say i could do over 100kg in any lift!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Sounds like an achievement mate.Well done


thanks mate, getting there



Rich0811 said:


> Nice Lifts mate! Would love to say i could do over 100kg in any lift!


you'll get there mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> Sounds like an achievement mate.Well done


x2



BestBefore1989 said:


> So far today I have done my morning sun salutations
> 
> I've had 4 ltrs of water
> 
> After my meal I am now cooking I will have eaten 2584Kcal - F 47g, C 181g, P 327g
> 
> And despite it being DAM cold I went into the garage and after my warm-up lifted
> 
> *Bench Press *
> 
> warmup 2x5 45
> 
> warmup 1x5 50
> 
> warmup 1x3 55
> 
> warmup 1x2 70
> 
> working sets 2x5 80
> 
> working sets 1x12 80
> 
> *Deadlift *
> 
> warmup 2x5 60
> 
> warmup 1x3 90
> 
> warmup 1x2 125
> 
> working set 1x5 150


nice workout mate:thumb: all natty too


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> So far today I have done my morning sun salutations
> 
> I've had 4 ltrs of water
> 
> After my meal I am now cooking I will have eaten 2584Kcal - F 47g, C 181g, P 327g
> 
> And despite it being DAM cold I went into the garage and after my warm-up lifted
> 
> *Bench Press *
> 
> warmup 2x5 45
> 
> warmup 1x5 50
> 
> warmup 1x3 55
> 
> warmup 1x2 70
> 
> working sets 2x5 80
> 
> working sets 1x12 80
> 
> *Deadlift *
> 
> warmup 2x5 60
> 
> warmup 1x3 90
> 
> warmup 1x2 125
> 
> working set 1x5 150


Good going mate


----------



## 25434

Morning BB...That was a good sess, and well done for going in the garage when the weather soooooo...brrrrrrr...chatterchatterchatter at the moment...I put on one of my tops this morning to find the arms don't fit me any more?... mg: heee heee...they, my arms that is, look small still but the sleeve is tight where my delts come down my arms if you know what I mean?, I was staring at it in the mirror thinking, "oooerrrrr...look at me growing a hint of muscle" flol....I've pu the t-shirt away into "that" box where clothes go when they don't fit anymore in the hope they will one day...cough.....

it's a big box:rolleye:

Have a great day, sorry for chatter...but...I'm good at it?..hahaha...stay warm and safe and happy lifting BB...


----------



## biglbs

Morning fella,hope you are warn enough today!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning BB...That was a good sess, and well done for going in the garage when the weather soooooo...brrrrrrr...chatterchatterchatter at the moment...I put on one of my tops this morning to find the arms don't fit me any more?... mg: heee heee...they, my arms that is, look small still but the sleeve is tight where my delts come down my arms if you know what I mean?, I was staring at it in the mirror thinking, "oooerrrrr...look at me growing a hint of muscle" flol....I've pu the t-shirt away into "that" box where clothes go when they don't fit anymore in the hope they will one day...cough.....
> 
> it's a big box:rolleye:
> 
> Have a great day, sorry for chatter...but...I'm good at it?..hahaha...stay warm and safe and happy lifting BB...


Do as I say,

Pick that box up and take it to Oxfam or somewhere else where they will be grateful and the clothes useful.

Your a warrior princess on your way to demi-goddess status and your never going back to Mrs average.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Morning fella,hope you are warn enough today!


thank goodness for the heated seats in my car


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Are youse getting much snow? We've only had one snow shower but plenty of black ice and frost. Near get frost bite every time I lift my barbell!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

safc49 said:


> Are youse getting much snow? We've only had one snow shower but plenty of black ice and frost. Near get frost bite every time I lift my barbell!


We had a lot of snow yesterday. Cleared up now though


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> thank goodness for the heated seats in my car


Keeps your piles warm does it?pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Fook all here


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

chilli said:


> We had a lot of snow yesterday. Cleared up now though


i hate snow, an absolute pain in the ar$e! :angry:


----------



## Marrsy86

First time driving in the snow the other day, was emotional lol.

You from Sunderland safc ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> Are youse getting much snow? We've only had one snow shower but plenty of black ice and frost. Near get frost bite every time I lift my barbell!


Thank God no



chilli said:


> We had a lot of snow yesterday. Cleared up now though


bet your glad about that



biglbs said:


> Keeps your piles warm does it?pmsl


 :lol:



safc49 said:


> i hate snow, an absolute pain in the ar$e! :angry:


me to, nice to look out of the window at, but that's it


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Marrsy86 said:


> First time driving in the snow the other day, was emotional lol.
> 
> You from Sunderland safc ?


No mate. That's just my initial and unfortunately afc is for ar$enal:crying:


----------



## BestBefore1989

It was so dam cold in my garage tonight that I did my workout wearing a tee-shirt, a sweat shirt , a Lonsdale winter jacket and woolly hat.

As normal I did my warm up on the bike which after 15 min had me knackered but not really warm then:

*Squat*

Due to many layers of clothing and lack of shoulder and peck flexibility, I played about with some high bar squats

2x5	50

1x5	60

1x5	70

1x5	80

1X5 90

1X5 100

1X5 110

*Press*

warmup	2x5	25

warmup	1x5	25

warmup	1x3	35

warmup	1x2	40

working sets	3x5	50

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	2x5	55

warmup	1x5	60

warmup	1x2	75

working sets	3x5	85

Knackered !


----------



## Rich0811

BestBefore1989 said:


> It was so dam cold in my garage tonight that I did my workout wearing a tee-shirt, a sweat shirt , a Lonsdale winter jacket and woolly hat.
> 
> As normal I did my warm up on the bike which after 15 min had me knackered but not really warm then:
> 
> *Squat*
> 
> Due to many layers of clothing and lack of shoulder and peck flexibility, I played about with some high bar squats
> 
> 2x5 50
> 
> 1x5 60
> 
> 1x5 70
> 
> 1x5 80
> 
> 1X5 90
> 
> 1X5 100
> 
> 1X5 110
> 
> *Press*
> 
> warmup 2x5 25
> 
> warmup 1x5 25
> 
> warmup 1x3 35
> 
> warmup 1x2 40
> 
> working sets 3x5 50
> 
> *Pendlay Rows*
> 
> warmup 2x5 55
> 
> warmup 1x5 60
> 
> warmup 1x2 75
> 
> working sets 3x5 85
> 
> Knackered !


I've heard pendlay rows before but no idea what they are/how performed? Will have to google. Looking good anyway mate! With this weather i'm surprised you didn't need any anti-freeze after gripping the bar!


----------



## biglbs

Nice to see you did a bit!


----------



## 25434

Morning BB...knackered is good after a work out ...whoot whoot....you da man right? achey muscles but a smile on your face.....I love it when you/we/I feel like that, good workout, hot shower, some nosh and aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh...on the sofa for a rest and some telly...hee hee...

have a good day...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Ever thought of getting a heater in there? It's mad, I know, but it just may be crazy enough to work!


----------



## 25434

chilli said:


> Ever thought of getting a heater in there? It's mad, I know, but it just may be crazy enough to work!


Risk taker you!!! :blink: hahaha...


----------



## Marrsy86

Bah stupid tapatalk didn't load properly and it looked like you hadn't updated in a few days 

What's your PB for squats ? Pretty sure 110kg is mine and your doing that now lol.


----------



## biglbs

I used to train in a gym that was so cold my fingers froze to the bar!

I also tore my bicep there so take care mate x


----------



## BestBefore1989

chilli said:


> Ever thought of getting a heater in there? It's mad, I know, but it just may be crazy enough to work!


 :lol: I have so many gaps around the garage door, it would be like trying to heat your garden. Unless I got some mother of an industrial size heater I would have to remember to put the heater on 3 hours before I went out there for it to make any difference.



Marrsy86 said:


> Bah stupid tapatalk didn't load properly and it looked like you hadn't updated in a few days
> 
> What's your PB for squats ? Pretty sure 110kg is mine and your doing that now lol.


PB on squats is 200kg for 2 reps



biglbs said:


> I used to train in a gym that was so cold my fingers froze to the bar!
> 
> I also tore my bicep there so take care mate x


Ouch mate torn biceps no fun, I plan to spend some of my Xmas money. I'm going to find a gym tomorrow that I can cheaply use for a month or two till it warms up :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: I have so many gaps around the garage door, it would be like trying to heat your garden. Unless I got some mother of an industrial size heater I would have to remember to put the heater on 3 hours before I went out there for it to make any difference.
> 
> PB on squats is 200kg for 2 reps
> 
> Ouch mate torn biceps no fun, I plan to spend some of my Xmas money. I'm going to find a gym tomorrow that I can cheaply use for a month or two till it warms up :thumb:


Shame you cannot use mine £22 cash for month,we could meat up more too..


----------



## BestBefore1989

what time does it stay open till ?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> what time does it stay open till ?


9 or 10 pm i think mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Do you ever train in the evenings? I was thinking of having a look at Aspire in Rayleigh as well as a few cheaper ones.

Yours is far from close to me, but I would rather drive out of my way and train with you than with the biceps boys or alone and around the corner


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Do you ever train in the evenings? I was thinking of having a look at Aspire in Rayleigh as well as a few cheaper ones.
> 
> Yours is far from close to me, but I would rather drive out of my way and train with you than with the biceps boys or alone and around the corner


AWWW that is nice mate thanks,i would like to say yes,but as you can see history dictates i do not,just had a thought,go to Titans gym in rayleigh and ask for Chris tell him i sent you and he will take good care of you He recently placed 2nd in Arnold Classic in his class,lovely lad,i will meet you there sometimes too if you want.It is at the back of the Coop i think off Eastwood Road!


----------



## 25434

awwweeeee...ma two boizz off to train together...I like that idea...cool...when the weather get's warmer I may toodle up there and....cough.....throw some shapes around and give you a run for your money....EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!! hahahahaha

I am joking of course....you could both lift with your eyelashes what I lift...I know that.......but mebbe I can beast you both on the treadmill!!! hahahaha...cough...also kidding ....

serious....

not serious........SERIOUS!!! :laugh:

Hey BB...happy weekend..take care mister....


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> AWWW that is nice mate thanks,i would like to say yes,but as you can see history dictates i do not,just had a thought,go to Titans gym in rayleigh and ask for Chris tell him i sent you and he will take good care of you in most ways you may needHe recently placed 2nd in Arnold Classic in his class,lovely lad,i will meet you there sometimes too if you want.It is at the back of the Coop i think off Eastwood Road!


I know it, I looked at it about two years ago, at the time it was busy, plenty of equipment but no leg press( I remember this as it was what I was looking for having stacked the legpress at Virgin) and there didnt seem enought room to swing a cat.

Just did a web search for them to get times and prices. LOL they could do with some help with their marketing http://titanshealthandfitness.co.uk/

Ill pop in tomorrow and get prices, plus it would be good to meet someone local who fits the description you gave Chris:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> awwweeeee...ma two boizz off to train together...I like that idea...cool...when the weather get's warmer I may toodle up there and....cough.....throw some shapes around and give you a run for your money....EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!! hahahahaha
> 
> I am joking of course....you could both lift with your eyelashes what I lift...I know that.......but mebbe I can beast you both on the treadmill!!! hahahaha...cough...also kidding ....
> 
> serious....
> 
> not serious........SERIOUS!!! :laugh:
> 
> Hey BB...happy weekend..take care mister....


Hun, you could easily beast me on the treadmill, X trainer, rower and any other type of cardio you choose, I know, Ive seen your workouts. But Im sure I would enjoy trying to keep up with you or at lease not to look Soooooooooo bad when compared to you.

And as for the lifting, lb per lb I don't think your that far behind

X


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I know it, I looked at it about two years ago, at the time it was busy, plenty of equipment but no leg press( I remember this as it was what I was looking for having stacked the legpress at Virgin) and there didnt seem enought room to swing a cat.
> 
> Just did a web search for them to get times and prices. LOL they could do with some help with their marketing http://titanshealthandfitness.co.uk/
> 
> Ill pop in tomorrow and get prices, plus it would be good to meet someone local who fits the description you gave Chris:thumbup1:


He has changed it quite a bit,very hardcore now,nice guys in there too..


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had a look in Titans and its a nice little gym, well equipped :thumbup1:

The wife had to take the dog to get his nails clipped and I went with her to keep her company.

The place she uses is a short walk from our house and when I'm there I see signs for Rhino Gym.

A proper, old fashion gym!

How I've lived here for so long and driven past the place so many times without ever knowing its there is beyond me.

1. Its a walk from my house

2. Its cheaper to use than Titans

Now it does not have as much equipment as Titans, and what it does have is less than ideal,

e.g. on the bench press you cant adjust the height of the pins,

I could not find a plate below 2.5KG anywhere,

and to be honest my biggest concern they have a rack but no squat rack, or power cage.

However the place had the right feel to it.

Wane, the young guy who I met who part owns the place was a nice guy so I figured Id give the place a go

They don't have any cardio equipment other than a static bike which felt very odd as its width meant my feet where much further apart than they are on my bike

My workout today went

10 min warm up on the bike

*Bench Press*

warmup 2x5 45

warmup 1x5 50

warmup 1x3 55

warmup 1x2 70

working sets 3x5 85

*Deadlift *

warmup 2x5 60

warmup 1x3 90

warmup 1x2 125

working set 1x5 150

*Dips*

Bodyweight 12

Bodyweight 10

Bodyweight 8


----------



## 25434

I know what you mean about the right feel of a place. The gym I work out in is a rough as you like, either freezing or boiling...lol..but it just feels great to get in there and knock out some good weights when you know the guys and gals around you are serious and will always give you help if you really need it...despite them looking like they'd smash you in the choppers soon as look at you...hahahahah.....

Happy Sunday BB, for what is left of it anyway...take care....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Knackerd, Just spent AGES clearing all the snow off both mine and my neighbours drive ( don't know just how old he is but he was retired when we moved in 11 years ago)

whilst I was doing it two different cars got stuck, but with the aid of a few hands full of rock salt I got them going again :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

After 10 minuets warming up on the bike I did the following:

I wanted to keep the squats well within my ability the first time I trained legs in the new gym, I didn't want to be screaming for help on only my second time in there! :scared:

*Squat*

2x5	50

1x5	60

1x5	70

1x5	80

1X5 90

1X5 100

1X5 110

*Press*

Warmup1x10	25

warmup	1x5	25

warmup	1x5	30

warmup	1x3	40

warmup	1x2	45

working sets	2x5	50

working sets	1x8	50

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	2x5	60

warmup	1x5	80

warmup	1x2	85

working sets	3x5	90

*Chin ups*

5 x Bodyweight

5 x Bodyweight

4 x Bodyweight


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> After 10 minuets warming up on the bike I did the following:
> 
> I wanted to keep the squats well within my ability the first time I trained legs in the new gym, I didn't want to be screaming for help on only my second time in there! :scared:
> 
> *Squat*
> 
> 2x5	50
> 
> 1x5	60
> 
> 1x5	70
> 
> 1x5	80
> 
> 1X5 90
> 
> 1X5 100
> 
> 1X5 110
> 
> *Press*
> 
> Warmup1x10	25
> 
> warmup	1x5	25
> 
> warmup	1x5	30
> 
> warmup	1x3	40
> 
> warmup	1x2	45
> 
> working sets	2x5	50
> 
> working sets	1x8	50
> 
> *Pendlay Rows*
> 
> warmup	2x5	60
> 
> warmup	1x5	80
> 
> warmup	1x2	85
> 
> working sets	3x5	90
> 
> *Chin ups*
> 
> 5 x Bodyweight
> 
> 5 x Bodyweight
> 
> 4 x Bodyweight


nice session mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dentist 8.30 this morning :scared:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dentist 8.30 this morning :scared:


You waiting?


----------



## biglbs

Good morning buddy,hope it aint bad,i have a tooth playing up,but cannot breath well enough for them to hold stuff in mouth and fook about,it would end in Dentists tears Imo,good luck be well and safe toox


----------



## BestBefore1989

back home for some quick breakfast before I leave for work. All good mate, £18 and see you in 6 months :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Morning BB..have a good day at work, stay warm......check in later to see if you did any training today...or mebbe it's on the previous page....errr...better go and look just in case....swooping in and out today cos I'm a bit busy....


----------



## 25434

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! no training, just the dentist....ouch...I don't like the dentist...very scary.....poor you...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dentist 8.30 this morning :scared:


I thought 2.30 was dentist time?


----------



## BestBefore1989

chilli said:


> I thought 2.30 was dentist time?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've been spending the money I was given at Xmas.

I have bought some whey, including some funky flavours from Protein Works, some tried and tested from MP and I've given musclefoods strawberry whey a try.

I have also finally treated my self to a decent belt



Zulu Defcon Evolution 2

:thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Nice colour goes with your eyes xxx


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Nice colour goes with your eyes xxx


 :lol: Ill need new wraps, I don't have a thing to go with it


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: Ill need new wraps, I don't have a thing to go with it


A bit of test will sort it all out bud.


----------



## biglbs

Be safe x


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I've been spending the money I was given at Xmas.
> 
> I have bought some whey, including some funky flavours from Protein Works, some tried and tested from MP and I've given musclefoods strawberry whey a try.
> 
> I have also finally treated my self to a decent belt
> 
> View attachment 108663
> 
> 
> Zulu Defcon Evolution 2
> 
> oooooooeeerrrrr.... I luv that belt...I was gonna buy myself a decent one but didn't realise how expensive they were so got a cheapy one to keep me going...one of the big powerlifters at the gym lets me loan of his when he's in the gym cos he knows I'm lusting after it..hahaha..it's a mustard yellow one and goes with my pink top...errmm....cough....oh! and ya know, I NEED it with my mahoosive weights....natch... :blush: hahahaha...NOTNOTNOT.....
> 
> Hey BB, have a lovely day today, it's warmer and I didn't kill/maim myself or anyone else on the way to work today so that's a bonus....
> 
> I bet you don't half feel like a bawwwse when you get that belt on...gwaaaan...admit it...cos I do when I put the big guys belt on...hahahaha...feel proper 'ard and everything...hee heee...


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Nice colour goes with your eyes xxx


clears throat...cough cough.....ready for Wednesday song....

"blue eyes....baby's got blue eyeeeeeeeees..."

err?? that don't come across so well in type...it's an old song by that bloke...I luv the song but...but....aweee sod! I try, I try......

leaves quietly out of side entrance... :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> :lol: you can come borrow mine any time you want X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> clears throat...cough cough.....ready for Wednesday song....
> 
> "blue eyes....baby's got blue eyeeeeeeeees..."
> 
> err?? that don't come across so well in type...it's an old song by that bloke...I luv the song but...but....aweee sod! I try, I try......
> 
> leaves quietly out of side entrance... :whistling:


Elton John ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Be safe x


morning mate


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Elton John ?


yes! that's the one...durrrrrp! hahaha...


----------



## BestBefore1989

My workout today went

10 min warm up on the bike

*Bench Press *

warmup 2x5 45

warmup 1x5 50

warmup 1x3 55

warmup 1x2 70

working sets 2x5 85

working sets 1x10 85

*Deadlift *

warmup 2x5 60

warmup 1x3 90

warmup 1x2 125

working set 1x5 155 (alternate grip)

*Dips*

Bodyweight 12

Bodyweight 12

Bodyweight 7


----------



## VanillaFace

Just popping in saying hello 

How are you today BB?


----------



## 25434

me too...  popping in....or actually more like popping out....of my jeans! :laugh: see what I did there?...hee hee....humour...oh boy I'm good!.....

Hope your day is being good to ya...


----------



## BestBefore1989

VanillaFace said:


> Just popping in saying hello
> 
> How are you today BB?





Flubs said:


> me too...  popping in....or actually more like popping out....of my jeans! :laugh: see what I did there?...hee hee....humour...oh boy I'm good!.....
> 
> Hope your day is being good to ya...


Ladys,

thank you both for popping in, my day just got better 

Today has been OK apart from on the food front.

I forgot to pick up my bag with lunch and my protein shakes this morning, and where I was working today there was nowhere to quickly get anything, so I ended up not eating anything between 6am and 7.30pm

Doh


----------



## biglbs

Sinner


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Sinner


Mate we cant all be smart and good looking

:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Be safe and well today


----------



## 25434

Ullooooooooo.....that was a long time for not eating....poor you.....it's Friday today though..whoop whoop! weekend, yayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....see ya laters for a bit of a chatter...ay know, being Friday and all that....

Hows the belt doing? cough...you know...the one you are keeping for me? hee hee....kidding by the way, kidding... 

Have a good day...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ullooooooooo.....that was a long time for not eating....poor you.....it's Friday today though..whoop whoop! weekend, yayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....see ya laters for a bit of a chatter...ay know, being Friday and all that....
> 
> Hows the belt doing? cough...you know...the one you are keeping for me? hee hee....kidding by the way, kidding...
> 
> Have a good day...


I'm softening it up for you Hun


----------



## BestBefore1989

so after my warm-up today's effort went like this

*Squat *

warmup 2x5 50

warmup 1x5 60

warmup 1x3 70

warmup 1x2 80

working sets 3X5 110

*Press*

Warmup1x10 20

warmup 1x5 30

warmup 1x5 35

warmup 1x3 40

warmup 1x2 45

working sets 2x5 55

working sets 1x8 55

*Pendlay Rows *

warmup 2x5 60

warmup 1x5 70

warmup 1x3 80

warmup 1x2 90

working sets 3x5 100

Then instead of some chin ups, I looked around the gym at all the equipment I don't normally get to play on and did

*Wide grip Lat Pulldown*

The machine had a stack of weights but the weight of them was not marked so afterplaying I selected the 8th plate down and did

3 X 10 8th plate

*Leg Press*

3 X 10 140


----------



## biglbs

That is a fair few sets mate,well done..


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> That is a fair few sets mate,well done..


Ill swap you my sets of reps for your reps of weight


----------



## 25434

Phew...that made me wanna lie down reading that.....and how casually "you just selected the 8th plate!! ". So casual, you teaser....hahaha....hey, happy Saturday....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I like playing with stuff I don't usually use.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

^^ that sounds weird. wasn't meant to!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've been sat here doing some planning.

I am off to see the Dr in 3 weeks to see if I can at least convince them to check what my test levels are.

If I qualify for TRT I shall have to revise my plans as I believe they do spot tests for the first year.

If she wont do the tests or they come back and she decides my levels aren't low enough to qualify then in March Im thinking of running

weeks 1 -3 dbol @30mg ed taken 10mg with Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner

weeks 1 -12 test e 500mg per week

weeks 3-10 Tren-Acetate 75mg EOD

weeks 1-12 Mesterolone @ 25mg ed

so nothing too fancy and at that level min if any PCT needed, I just want to make sure I keep my strength gains this time.


----------



## 25434

Ullo there...i've got no idea what any of the above is really but as long as you're careful and remember to wash you hands, it'll all be okay I guess....  ...I think....hehe..

Hope Sunday is being good to ya, and the week coming....I've just had some mince and veggies and although I put loads of chilli and herbs in it was quite bland...eatable but bland...belurrrgghh..hope you had something nicer.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ullo there...i've got no idea what any of the above is really but as long as you're careful and remember to wash you hands, it'll all be okay I guess....  ...I think....hehe..
> 
> Hope Sunday is being good to ya, and the week coming....I've just had some mince and veggies and although I put loads of chilli and herbs in it was quite bland...eatable but bland...belurrrgghh..hope you had something nicer.....


woke up late so far today I have had 2 poached eggs on a slice of toast with 4 rashers of bacon, 2 servings of whey to wash down fish oil and multivitamins.

lunch was 8 egg whites, half a green pepper, half a red onion, cup of grated cheese omelet (was yummy) and 2 servings of whey in 500ml of Gold top milk

dinner 3 X Westin Gourmet big pork sausages and 3 eggs and 2 servings of whey

F 135 C 80 P 244 calories so far 2576

so another shake before bed should at-least get me to 300g of Protein :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Every day I think to myself that I really must do my stretches, that's there is nothing more ageing than inflexibility, so this morning for the first time this year I finally got my lazy ar5e out of bed and did 20 min cardio followed by 20 min of stretching


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Every day I think to myself that I really must do my stretches, that's there is nothing more ageing than inflexibility, so this morning for the first time this year I finally got my lazy ar5e out of bed and did 20 min cardio followed by 20 min of stretching


Google 'de franco's agile 8'. Good stretching routine.


----------



## biglbs

Hi sir!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Google 'de franco's agile 8'. Good stretching routine.


thanks, the Glute/Piriformis Myofacial release looks painfull


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Hi sir!


howdy :cowboy:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

hope all is well mate. i havent been in here for over a week


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> hope all is well mate. i havent been in here for over a week


well I hope you've got a note from your mum excusing you :lol:

Yea I'm good mate and hope you can say the same


----------



## BestBefore1989

Had one of those few and far between workouts where you surprise yourself 

As the gym I'm training in does not have plates less than 2.5kg I am not able to increase my lifts each week by 2.5kg as the lowest weight I can add evenly to the bar is 5kg.

last week I was benching 85kg and on the last set managed 10 reps so I was confident of getting at least 3 sets of 5 today when I increase the weight to 90kg.

what I did was:

*Bench Press *

warmup 2x5 45

warmup 1x5 55

warmup 1x3 60

warmup 1x2 75

working sets 3x5 90

working sets 1x14 90 :thumbup1:

*Deadlift *

warmup 2x5 60

warmup 1x3 100

warmup 1x2 130

working set 1x5 160


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> well I hope you've got a note from your mum excusing you :lol:
> 
> Yea I'm good mate and hope you can say the same


 :lol:

I was on the beak (or on the mitch) :whistling:not sure of the English slang for skipping school lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Had one of those few and far between workouts where you surprise yourself
> 
> As the gym I'm training in does not have plates less than 2.5kg I am not able to increase my lifts each week by 2.5kg as the lowest weight I can add evenly to the bar is 5kg.
> 
> last week I was benching 85kg and on the last set managed 10 reps so I was confident of getting at least 3 sets of 5 today when I increase the weight to 90kg.
> 
> what I did was:
> 
> *Bench Press *
> 
> warmup 2x5 45
> 
> warmup 1x5 55
> 
> warmup 1x3 60
> 
> warmup 1x2 75
> 
> working sets 3x5 90
> 
> *working sets 1x14 90* :thumbup1:
> 
> *Deadlift *
> 
> warmup 2x5 60
> 
> warmup 1x3 100
> 
> warmup 1x2 130
> 
> working set 1x5 160


Very nice lifting:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> Very nice lifting:thumbup1:


thanks mate


----------



## 25434

Ooooooooh la laaaaaaaaa BB....great workout theree...eoooouuuufffffffff.....that is my professional opinion of course...and given with my vast knowledge of all things weightlifting...:no: :laugh:

Hope today is being kind to you.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ooooooooh la laaaaaaaaa BB....great workout theree...eoooouuuufffffffff.....that is my professional opinion of course...and given with my vast knowledge of all things weightlifting...:no: :laugh:
> 
> Hope today is being kind to you.....


Thanks hun, overslept this morning but apart from that its all good


----------



## biglbs

Got your consistancy back buddy,good one,defo meet up soon,train and eggs!


----------



## BestBefore1989

20 min done on the x trainer and then stretching, I used the foam roller for the first time this year  :crying: Dam that hurt


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> 20 min done on the x trainer and then stretching, I used the foam roller for the first time this year  :crying: Dam that hurt


Hi mate,what are we like cardio this time of day,was it fasted?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,what are we like cardio this time of day,was it fasted?


yes mate, got 8 egg whites in an pan with some peppers and onion for a yummy breakfast omelet as I type :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Eggs,peppers and onions...yummeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....I like the sound of that, but I just can't bear to waste the yolks of egss so I just use two whole eggs when I do omlettes...but then again, you are a big fella...errrmm...sorry BigFella....hee heee...see my joke there?...I'm improving aren't I?...errrmm..hahaha..

Cardio and foam rolling...goodness me....you beginning to sound a bit like someone I know.....hehehe......

Have a good day...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from the Gym.

As normal I did my warm up on the bike then:

*Squat*

warmup 2x5	50

warmup 1x5	60

warmup 1x3	70

warmup 1x2	60

working sets	3x5	115

*Press*

warmup 1x10	20

warmup 2x5	30

warmup 1x3	40

warmup 1x2	50

working sets	3x5	60

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup 2x5	60

warmup 1x5	70

warmup 1x3	80

warmup 1x2	90

working sets	3x5	100

*Leg Press*

3 X 10 160

*Chin-Up*

1X 6

1X 5

1X 5


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just back from the Gym.
> 
> As normal I did my warm up on the bike then:
> 
> *Squat*
> 
> warmup 2x5	50
> 
> warmup 1x5	60
> 
> warmup 1x3	70
> 
> warmup 1x2	60
> 
> working sets	3x5	115
> 
> *Press*
> 
> warmup 1x10	20
> 
> warmup 2x5	30
> 
> warmup 1x3	40
> 
> warmup 1x2	50
> 
> working sets	3x5	60
> 
> *Pendlay Rows*
> 
> warmup 2x5	60
> 
> warmup 1x5	70
> 
> warmup 1x3	80
> 
> warmup 1x2	90
> 
> working sets	3x5	100
> 
> *Leg Press*
> 
> 3 X 10 160
> 
> *Chin-Up*
> 
> 1X 6
> 
> 1X 5
> 
> 1X 5


I bet its alot more comfortable in the gym than the garage. My garage is that cold the spiders have abandoned it


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> I bet its alot more comfortable in the gym than the garage. My garage is that cold the spiders have abandoned it


TBH its not much warmer than my garage, It only gets warm when 3 or so people are working hard in there, but I do like having access to more than just a bar


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

That sounds good mate. The reason I got equipment to train at home was because of the absurd amount of people who attended our local gyms (commercial gyms)


----------



## 25434

It's really busy in the gym I go to as well, however in the mornings there are only a small core of peeps who go so I can get on everything quickly, the evenings are terrible...but again, if u go later its quieter but it mucks the evening up a bit....

bB.....noice session sir, I'm pants at chin ups but still trying to get past 2 much to the amusement of the chaps who just swing em selves up and knock out three hundred then casually saunter off....damm...hahaha....... 

Morning by the way...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning all, I did 15 min on the xtrainer then some stretching this morning. Im still so still I think Ill do some more static stretches tonight.

 Ive run out of eggs, how did that happen? Weetabix for breakfast with gold top milk


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning all, I did 15 min on the xtrainer then some stretching this morning. Im still so still I think Ill do some more static stretches tonight.
> 
> Ive run out of eggs, how did that happen? Weetabix for breakfast with gold top milk


Eggs =blame Mrs!

Your still so still?

Hay the add is good too......


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Flubs said:


> It's really busy in the gym I go to as well, however in the mornings there are only a small core of peeps who go so I can get on everything quickly, the evenings are terrible...but again, if u go later its quieter but it mucks the evening up a bit....
> 
> bB.....noice session sir, I'm pants at chin ups but still trying to get past 2 much to the amusement of the chaps who just swing em selves up and knock out three hundred then casually saunter off....damm...hahaha.......
> 
> Morning by the way...


it took me months to build up to 5 the first time (period) i went to the gym. i havent done them in a few years now so cant even complete 1:crying:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Eggs =blame Mrs!
> 
> Your still so still?
> 
> Hay the add is good too......


Dam, that takes me back :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning all, just a few stretches this morning for me, but on the plus side sausages for breakfast


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning all, just a few stretches this morning for me, but on the plus side played hunt the sausage for breakfast


EDITED for correctness.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> EDITED for correctness.....


wife's not been well, cant remember the last time I played hide the sausage, mind you with out my notes I cant remember what I ate last week either!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> wife's not been well, cant remember the last time I played hide the sausage, mind you with out my notes I cant remember what I ate last week either!


Sorry to hear that mate,sounds like lost the sausagemg:

Hope she feels better soon x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from the Gym

normal warm up then

*Bench Press *

warmup 2x5 45

warmup 1x5 55

warmup 1x3 60

warmup 1x2 75

working sets 2x5 95

working sets 1x7 95

*Deadlift *

warmup 2x5 60

warmup 1x3 100

warmup 1x2 130

working set 1x5 160

*Dips*

Bodyweight X 15

Bodyweight X 10

Bodyweight X 9

Off to get dinner now


----------



## Rich0811

Nice lifts!



BestBefore1989 said:


> Off to get dinner now


What did you end up having?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Had beef and noodles, I was planning on an egg white omelet but the wife treated me


----------



## Tassotti

Late one


----------



## BestBefore1989

yes mate, just catching up on everyone's journals before going to bed


----------



## 25434

Morning, quick swoosh cos I'm a busy gal today...hope your weekend is good, thanks so much for dropping into mine...take care..x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just back from the Gym
> 
> normal warm up then
> 
> *Bench Press *
> 
> warmup 2x5 45
> 
> warmup 1x5 55
> 
> warmup 1x3 60
> 
> warmup 1x2 75
> 
> working sets 2x5 95
> 
> working sets 1x7 95
> 
> *Deadlift *
> 
> warmup 2x5 60
> 
> warmup 1x3 100
> 
> warmup 1x2 130
> 
> working set 1x5 160
> 
> *Dips*
> 
> Bodyweight X 15
> 
> Bodyweight X 10
> 
> Bodyweight X 9
> 
> Off to get dinner now


Nice sesh mate. Liking that bench!


----------



## biglbs

Good evening bro


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Good evening bro


Afternoon big man


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning all

Stretches done but no cardio this morning.

Have a good day


----------



## George-Bean

Morning BB ;-D


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Morning BB ;-D


Who's he?


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Morning BB ;-D


That's made my day seeing your shiny pins in my journal 

Welcome back Mate :beer:


----------



## Zola

keep it up!


----------



## 25434

Hello you! It's Monday...BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....... :death:

but....but....it's now only 4 days to the weekend....YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe :bounce: :bounce:

:laugh: happy foam rolling and stretcheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng....

Oh, by the way, training talk....I've decided not to take my iphone into the gym cos I know I will misplace it cos I'm such a div....but I checked tonight and the clock on the wall has a second hand so I will stare at that for a minute.....you know? like those dogs who get tied up outside the supermarkets and stare pointedly inside for their owners?...like that but at the clock, still as a statue....pale and sweaty whilst grasping the benching errrmm...bench?..so nobody thinks I'm finished and try to make away with my weights...lol....NOT on my watch mister...hahahahahaha.....Happy Monday BB..have a great week...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hello you! It's Monday...BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....... :death:
> 
> but....but....it's now only 4 days to the weekend....YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> :laugh: happy foam rolling and stretcheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng....
> 
> Oh, by the way, training talk....I've decided not to take my iphone into the gym cos I know I will misplace it cos I'm such a div....but I checked tonight and the clock on the wall has a second hand so I will stare at that for a minute.....you know? like those dogs who get tied up outside the supermarkets and stare pointedly inside for their owners?...like that but at the clock, still as a statue....pale and sweaty whilst grasping the benching errrmm...bench?..so nobody thinks I'm finished and try to make away with my weights...lol....NOT on my watch mister...hahahahahaha.....Happy Monday BB..have a great week...


Fair enough, I'm extra careful where I put my phone so I don't risk dropping weights on it mg:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Fair enough, I'm extra careful where I put my phone so I don't risk dropping weights on it mg:


yeah, I know what you mean, I've dropped weights on practically everybody, including myself...cough....sigh......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from the Gym

As normal I did my min warm up on the bike then:

*Squat*

warmup	2x5	50

warmup	1x5	60

warmup	1x3	70

warmup	1x2	90

working sets	3x5	120

*Press	*

warmup	1x10	20

warmup	1x5	30

warmup	1x5	40

warmup	1x3	45

warmup	1x2	50

working sets	2x6	60

working sets	1x8	60

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	2x6	60

warmup	1x5	70

warmup	1x3	80

warmup	1x2	90

working sets	2x5	100

working sets	2x6	100

*Chin-Up*

1X 6 Bodyweight

1X 5 Bodyweight

1X4 Bodyweight

got my chicken cooking in the George Foreman Grill :drool:


----------



## biglbs

Lean mean fat ruducin grillin machine,i hope you followed these instructions


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning all

I over slept this morning so no cardio

I ache today

my right knee or more specificity the Patellar Tendon below the knee hurts

my lower back and forearms ache

At least I know I've been making the effort :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Over slept again today. Need to go to bed earlier


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Over slept again today. Need to go to bed earlier


Morning 'ish


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> View attachment 110011
> Morning 'ish


hahahahaha...that made me larrrrrrfffff.....overslept again hey? tsk tsk!!! listen, cos I like you, I'm willing for you to pm me your number and when I get up about 4ish I'll give you a call....okay? ya know, just to help you out 'an all that... :whistling: :laugh:

Have a good day..ya know...what's left of it...hahahaha....sorry...teasing you....


----------



## BestBefore1989

10 min warm up on the bike

*Bench Press *

warmup 2x5 45

warmup 1x5 55

warmup 1x3 60

warmup 1x2 75

working sets 2x5 100

working sets 1x9 100

*Deadlift *

warmup 2x5 60

warmup 1x3 100

warmup 1x2 140

working set 1x5 165

Dip station was in use so instead I did

*Skull Crushers*

working set 1X15 30

working set 1X12 30

working set 1X8 30


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had a rough night, kept waking up and had very bad dreams. Most unlike me.

Why is it you never remember your dreams but your nightmares stay with you?

Anyway I did some stretching this morning so at least today's got off to a good start :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Did you dream you got crushed mate?

stretching would have helped,unless on a rackmg:


----------



## Davey666

BestBefore1989 said:


> I had a rough night, kept waking up and had very bad dreams. Most unlike me.
> 
> Why is it you never remember your dreams but your nightmares stay with you?
> 
> Anyway I did some stretching this morning so at least today's got off to a good start :thumb:


I dont remember any of my dreams.... Unless naked women are in them :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Davey666 said:


> I dont remember any of my dreams.... Unless naked women are in them :whistling:


that's how I know I'm dreaming, there's naked women! .................never happens any-other time:sad:


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> I dont remember any of my dreams.... Unless naked women are in them :whistling:


Ruins the sheets though!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Ruins the sheets though!


maybe 20 years ago

got a duvet now :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

It would appear that I have convinced my Dr that I'm a limp dicked, grumpy and lethargic old git, as my appointment for a blood test came through and it specified investigations required (test) Testosterone :thumb: along with the normal Full Blood count.

I must have given some confusing answers to her questions as it also includes tests (TF1) TFT! suspected thyroid disease, (xTFT) thyroid function test (L) Liver Function.

I've also got an appointment to go back and discuss the results on the 26th.

Now I would be very happy if the Dr decides I have low test and that the state should pay to pump sustanon into me  , but in truth, I don't think its going to happen.

Either way, I shall be on Test in March, be it state or self-medicated and at least this way I will know my natural levels are.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> It would appear that I have convinced my Dr that I'm a limp dicked, grumpy and lethargic old git, as my appointment for a blood test came through and it specified investigations required (test) Testosterone :thumb: along with the normal Full Blood count.
> 
> I must have given some confusing answers to her questions as it also includes tests (TF1) TFT! suspected thyroid disease, (xTFT) thyroid function test (L) Liver Function.
> 
> I've also got an appointment to go back and discuss the results on the 26th.
> 
> Now I would be very happy if the Dr decides I have low test and that the state should pay to pump sustanon into me  , but in truth, I don't think its going to happen.
> 
> Either way, I shall be on Test in March, be it state or self-medicated and at least this way I will know my natural levels are.


As you say ,it will give you base point,i recon you will be given testogel,tbh i save them when on Gear and use 2 per day when off(if i remember),good luck and have a great weekend buddy!


----------



## BestBefore1989

thanks mate, off to the gym soon - squat day :thumbup1:

Have a great weekend yourself


----------



## 25434

Ullo you....... 

Docs stuff and blurb...blaaaaahhh..and stuff....yak!

Comes to us all at some point BB.......hee heee....now your VERY AGED of course....cough....these things happen......

Hope training goes well tonight for you, take care and happy Friday mister....x


----------



## Davey666

BestBefore1989 said:


> thanks mate, off to the gym soon - squat day :thumbup1:
> 
> Have a great weekend yourself


Enjoy your leg session BB :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

As normal I did my min warm up on the bike then:

*Squat*

warmup	2x5	50

warmup	1x5	70

warmup	1x3	80

warmup	1x2	100

working sets	3x5	125

*Press	*

warmup	1x10	20

warmup	1x5	30

warmup	1x5	40

warmup	1x3	45

warmup	1x2	50

working sets	3x5	65

*Pendlay Rows*

warmup	2x5	65

warmup	1x5	70

warmup	1x3	80

working sets	1x8	90


----------



## 25434

Morning bb.....have a good day.....your training sessions seem hard to me, I'd be on the floor hyperventilating on that....lol

Mind you, I'd be amazed too cos those weights......heavy.....superwoman in fact.....take care..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning bb.....have a good day.....your training sessions seem hard to me, I'd be on the floor hyperventilating on that....lol
> 
> Mind you, I'd be amazed too cos those weights......heavy.....superwoman in fact.....take care..


hi Hun, thanks for dropping in X

my weights are pants when you consider Im 16 and a half stone but at least they are going in the right direction.

Of course your not Superwoman.

You cant be both The mystic demi goddess Princess Warrior and an heroic alien from a destroyed planet ....... Derr


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from walking the dog. Dam it its thick snow out there and its still snowing.

I've had enough snow for this year thank you.

Anyway be careful out there people.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just back from walking the dog. Dam it its thick snow out there and its still snowing.
> 
> I've had enough snow for this year thank you.
> 
> Anyway be careful out there people.


OiOi,only a bit here,but very cold


----------



## BestBefore1989

no stretching for me this morning, but I have been clearing the drive in the snow, so well call that cardio shall we?

If its white out where you are, be careful folks X


----------



## Davey666

No snow here


----------



## 25434

I'm just over the border from you and it's snowing like anything here, soddit...have a good day, take care and stay warm.


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> I'm just over the border from you and it's snowing like anything here, soddit...have a good day, take care and stay warm.


Which border?Kent? x


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> no stretching for me this morning, but I have been clearing the drive in the snow, so well call that cardio shall we?
> 
> If its white out where you are, be careful folks X


Not much here all a bit boring!Be safe buddy.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight I did

10 min warm up on the bike

*Bench Press *

warmup 2x5 45

warmup 1x5 60

warmup 1x3 70

warmup 1x2 80

working sets 2x5 100

working sets 1x10 100

*Deadlift *

warmup 2x5 60

warmup 1x3 100

warmup 1x2 140

working set 1x5 170

* Dips*

Body weight 1X15

Body weight 1X12

Body weight 1X6


----------



## biglbs

Morning Fred x


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Which border?Kent? x


I'm sussex.


----------



## 25434

Morning BB...nice workout there....your warm up is theone that makes my eyeballs bleed...hahahaha.....I can't imagine lifting 170....durrrp...have a great day mister....x


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good Lifting Man!

Your a strong young man Nice repping.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Not the best workout tonight, but I must confess I cut it short to watch the football

*Squat *

warmup 2x5 50

warmup 1x5 70

warmup 1x3 85

warmup 1x2 100

working sets 3x5 130

*Press *

warmup 1x10 20

warmup 1x5 30

warmup 1x5 40

warmup 1x3 45

warmup 1x2 50

working sets 3x5 65

*Pendlay Rows *

warmup 2x5 65

warmup 1x3 80

working sets 1x5 100


----------



## Zola

bit like myself mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> bit like myself mate!


ahhhhhhhhh

does that explain why you didn't squat tonight?


----------



## Zola

yep! lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> yep! lol


well I'm glad to hear your feeling guilty for not doing them. :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Right, Bed time for me now, have an early start tomorrow.

Night all


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Right, Bed time for me now, have an early start tomorrow.
> 
> Night all


Night smelly sox


----------



## 25434

Evening all....soooooo what's going on here?...all quiet....hope you're having a nice evening.....not too many wines now....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Evening all....soooooo what's going on here?...all quiet....hope you're having a nice evening.....not too many wines now....


Card, Check

flowers, Check

chocolates, Check

ok

with luck its cardio tonight


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Card, Check
> 
> flowers, Check
> 
> chocolates, Check
> 
> ok
> 
> with luck its cardio tonight


Good man, good man.....hee hee.....


----------



## strongmanmatt

good Night mate.

have a nice Valentine's.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Bit of a mixed bag tonight

after my normal 10 min warm up on the bike, I did

*Bench Press *

warmup 2x5 50

warmup 1x5 65

warmup 1x3 75

warmup 1x2 85

working sets 2x5 105

working sets 1x9 105

which I was quite pleased with as I'm slowly going in the right direction

*Deadlift*

warmup 2x5 60

warmup 1x3 100

warmup 1x2 140

working set 1x4 175

I don't know if I had guzzled my water whilst resting on the bench presses but the pressure of dead lifting made me think I was going to throw up so I stopped at 4 sets rather than embarrass myself

* Dips *

Body weight 1X10

Body weight 1X10

Body weight 1X10


----------



## 25434

Morning. Hoooooge bench pressing there BB.

Hope you're okay today and the feeling of sickness was just water guzzling and not some bug you are coming down with.

Happy weekend chappie.....


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good Work mate, Not to shabby at all. Your Bench is very impressive mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

strongmanmatt said:


> Good Work mate, Not to shabby at all. Your Bench is very impressive mate.


Thanks Matt,

My plan had been to get my natty lifts back up to what I had achieved assisted last year by the end of this month before my first cycle of the year.

My PBs last year where :

Bench 125 X2

Squat 200 X2

Dead lift 205 X5

Press 75 X 2

I only have two weeks left but I an confident of making the weight for the bench and the standing presses.

My flexibility or rather lack of it cost me two/three weeks of deads and squats, at present I should end the month on Deads 190 X 5 (so not too far off)

and squats 145 X5 (so Im a long way off my natty target for squats)

This is all my own fault, I should not have taken so much time away from the gym over Xmas - live and learn!


----------



## George-Bean

I'd love those numbers ;-D

All looking great mate. I usually over do it with the water quite often, cept it makes me pee all the time for a couple of hours.


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> I'd love those numbers ;-D
> 
> All looking great mate. I usually over do it with the water quite often, cept it makes me pee all the time for a couple of hours.


Thanks mate, and thanks for catching up on my journal, I always have to get up in the middle of the night to pee, but I think that's just because I'm getting old :sad:


----------



## George-Bean

I was getting up in the night to pee twice for ages, dr told me to lean right back and then lean right forward twice while weeing for my last pee before bed, it worked, dont get up for a pee in the night often now, just for meds ;-D


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> I was getting up in the night to pee twice for ages, dr told me to lean right back and then lean right forward twice while weeing for my last pee before bed, it worked, dont get up for a pee in the night often now, just for meds ;-D


what does that do? wring the bladder out so it takes longer to fill?


----------



## George-Bean

more or less! Obviously dont take vit C towards the evening either.


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> more or less! Obviously dont take vit C towards the evening either.


Fair enough mate, Ill give it a try

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning all, have a great week


----------



## 25434

Morning BB...you too mister, you too... :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

Was ya up in the night weeing?


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Was ya up in the night weeing?


forgot to try it last night


----------



## biglbs

Evening Sir,hope you are well.


----------



## BestBefore1989

well today didn't go to plan, Got home at a reasonable hour went to get changed to go to the gym and my wife was in bed not feeling well. I sat on the bed next to her to talk for a while and fell fast asleep sat upright and fully dressed. So no training tonight, Ill have to make up for it tomorrow


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> well today didn't go to plan, Got home at a reasonable hour went to get changed to go to the gym and my wife was in bed not feeling well. I sat on the bed next to her to talk for a while and fell fast asleep sat upright and fully dressed. So no training tonight, Ill have to make up for it tomorrow


In a gimp outfit again?


----------



## biglbs

Is your wife not getting a bit better buddy?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Is your wife not getting a bit better buddy?


nothing major mate she's just got a bug, I just wish she would not be so generous and sharing.

thanks for asking x


----------



## 25434

Morning BB....don't worry bout falling asleep, your body was telling you it needed it, and who better to tell you that than your own body right?....sorry to hear your wife is unwell....I must have missed what it is, or maybe you didn't say and it's not my business anyway(and I'm not asking either, woudln't be so rude)......I know there is nothing I can do, but if there's anything I can do?......

Take care you.....and today of course you will be reporting a MAHOOSIVE lifting sess...natch... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Rich0811

Whats on the agenda for today then?


----------



## biglbs

Oi are you this way any time soon?I have a gift for you,i am not able to use it so i thought of you?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rich0811 said:


> Whats on the agenda for today then?


I was planning to do the squats, shoulder press and rows that I missed yesterday but I don't feel good and have a very sore throat :thumbdown:

I'm going to write off the session, go to bed early and with luck I will be well enough for my normal Wednesday workout tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Oi are you this way any time soon?I have a gift for you,i am not able to use it so i thought of you?


oooooh exciting, I have a look in my work diary tomorrow mate and let you know when I'm next there.

Thanks :beer:


----------



## 25434

Morning BB..hope you're not feeling too bad today and do a bit of workout but if you can't don't worry, you gotta get your energy levels up and then you can get on with it...have a good day and take care...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks Hun x

did some gentle stretches this morning, took extra vitamin C and well see how I feel tonight after work as to if I train or not


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks Hun x
> 
> did some gentle stretches this morning, took extra vitamin C and well see how I feel tonight after work as to if I train or not


Hope your ok buddy and the Mrs too of course,even though she gave ye it pmsl!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Hope your ok buddy and the Mrs too of course,even though she gave ye it pmsl!


Ill live mate :thumb:

I have fasted blood tests to be done Friday morning, should be done by 10am, will you be around then?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ill live mate :thumb:
> 
> I have fasted blood tests to be done Friday morning, should be done by 10am, will you be around then?


Yup,call me half hour before, is best before,best before!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Yup,call me half hour before, is best before,best before!


 :lol:

will do


----------



## George-Bean

Women and kids are virus monkeys lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Women and kids are virus monkeys lol


true, but you've got to love them.

Right, off to the gym while I still feel up to it


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol:
> 
> will do


Are we training?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Are we training?


don't think I can swing that this Friday, work and all! and I hate training fasted, I'm as weak as a kitten without fuel in me.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Normal warm up on the bike, followed by

*Bench Press *

warmup 2x5 50

warmup 1x5 65

warmup 1x3 75

warmup 1x2 85

working sets 2x5 110

working sets 1x8 110

*Deadlift *

warmup 2x5 60

warmup 1x3 100

warmup 1x2 140

working set 1x5 180

* Dips *

3X10 +5Kg


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Normal warm up on the bike, followed by
> 
> *Bench Press *
> 
> warmup 2x5 50
> 
> warmup 1x5 65
> 
> warmup 1x3 75
> 
> warmup 1x2 85
> 
> working sets 2x5 110
> 
> working sets 1x8 110
> 
> *Deadlift *
> 
> warmup 2x5 60
> 
> warmup 1x3 100
> 
> warmup 1x2 140
> 
> working set 1x5 180
> 
> * Dips *
> 
> 3X10 +5Kg


And you did that not feeling 100%. Great stuff mate:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

safc49 said:


> And you did that not feeling 100%. Great stuff mate:thumbup1:


I agree with this. Well done indeed.....but u should get some food in first if you're a bit unwell in case you squish yourself in a faint moment.....take care, have a great day,.......

Virus monkey signing orrrrfffff.....hahaha.....I like that, virus monkey....lol....


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> don't think I can swing that this Friday, work and all! and I hate training fasted, I'm as weak as a kitten without fuel in me.


Ok mate,i can understand your fear pmsl,no probs let me know when,your pressie is lonely!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Ok mate,i can understand your fear pmsl,no probs let me know when,your pressie is lonely!


Thanks mate, when I get out from the bloodtest I will not have eaten for 12 hours, Ill swing by the cafe for breakfast but then I have to shoot off to Colchester.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate, when I get out from the bloodtest I will not have eaten for 12 hours, Ill swing by the cafe for breakfast but then I have to shoot off to Colchester.


Buzz me on way as i drop Mia off at nursery at 10 am so will come straight down after


----------



## George-Bean

BB I'm starting to think about going for 100kg on the press again, I'm hitting 70kg+ on my last set of 8-10 reps. If I am going to got for pb's on it whats the best way to do it, or should I carry on as I am and let it come with more time, What I'm asking is about a single rep pb if ya know what I mean.


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> BB I'm starting to think about going for 100kg on the press again, I'm hitting 70kg+ on my last set of 8-10 reps. If I am going to got for pb's on it whats the best way to do it, or should I carry on as I am and let it come with more time, What I'm asking is about a single rep pb if ya know what I mean.


I know just what you mean mate. Long term, building strength by increasing the weight while staying in the same rep range works but every now and then you want to test yourself and 100kg is a milestone lift.

when you next bench, for your last set use 80Kg and if you get 8 or more reps then IMO you have 100Kg in you the following week.

The week after your 80 x 8 do 5X40Kg rest 90 seconds 5X40Kg rest 90 seconds 5X55 rest 90 seconds 3X60 rest 2 min 2X75 rest 3 min then press 100Kg

do it when you have a spotter as it allows you to push to the limit safely.


----------



## BestBefore1989

The longer I sit here knowing I am not allowed to eat, the more I want to eat. :crying:

Going to call it a night now.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> The longer I sit here knowing I am not allowed to eat, the more I want to eat. :crying:
> 
> Going to call it a night now.


See you in the morning buddy


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

hope all went well today mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> See you in the morning buddy


Thank you for that special cuddle this morning mate, you've lost so much weight my hands almost meet at the back


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> hope all went well today mate


thanks mate, the only thing they know so far is that I'm a big bleeder


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thank you for that special cuddle this morning mate, you've lost so much weight my hands almost meet at the back


My erection stopped it from reaching:eek:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> My erection stopped it from reaching:eek:


 :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> My erection stopped it from reaching:eek:


 :wub:


----------



## BestBefore1989

As Biglbs has reported TWO workouts today, Id better get my lazy ar5e off this chair and go hit the gym. Squats tonight


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> As Biglbs has reported TWO workouts today, Id better get my lazy ar5e off this chair and go hit the gym. Squats tonight


We egged you on!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Did my normal 10 min bike warm up

*Squat *

warmup 2x5 50

warmup 1x5 70

warmup 1x3 85

warmup 1x2 100

working sets 3x5 140

*Press *

warmup 1x10 20

warmup 1x5 30

warmup 1x5 40

warmup 1x3 45

warmup 1x2 50

working sets 2x6 1X5 65

*Pendlay Rows *

warmup 2x5 65

warmup 1x3 80

warmup 1x3 90

warmup 1x3 105

working sets 2x5 110


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Nice pressing mate. This may seem like a silly question after all this time but what are pendlay rows? Are they different than bent over rows


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> Nice pressing mate. This may seem like a silly question after all this time but what are pendlay rows? Are they different than bent over rows


----------



## George-Bean

Workout looks good mate, you squat big!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


>


Thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

George-Bean said:


> Workout looks good mate, you squat big!


George!!! you can't call him a big squa....oh wait! oops....hahahah........oh...now I see what you mean....he does squat big, you're right....It's brilliant isn't it? peeps training, getting the lifts in and blah blah...makes me feel proper proud!

Just don't you start ripping your kecks up like BigFella...hahaha....hope Sunday is going well....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Normal warm up on the bike, followed by

*Bench Press *

warmup 2x5 60

warmup 1x5 75

warmup 1x3 85

warmup 1x2 95

working sets 2x5 110

working sets 1x8 110

*Deadlift *

warmup 2x5 60

warmup 1x3 100

warmup 1x2 140

working set 1x5 190

* Dips *

3X10 +7.5


----------



## 25434

Morning BB..have a great day mister..x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Only two things to tell this morning

FirstI have downloaded tapatalk so I can now read the forum during the day and I have got the results of my blood test back from the Dr and it looks like I will be providing my own test !


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Only two things to tell this morning
> 
> FirstI have downloaded tapatalk so I can now read the forum during the day and I have got the results of my blood test back from the Dr and it looks like I will be providing my own test !


Bwahahaahhhaha! What ? why?


----------



## 25434

What does that mean? providing your own test?

errrmm...sorry...morning by the way...  x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> What does that mean? providing your own test?
> 
> errrmm...sorry...morning by the way...  x


Well it did not show that his 'clap',has cleared up,

so he has gotta do his own test now,but the only way it shows up is via sex or a blow job,

apparently the ol jodwell bank does not release anti bodies,he did ask me if i would help ,

but i told him we need to see more of each other first as i am not that kind of guymg:

Can you help out? :surrender:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> What does that mean? providing your own test?
> 
> errrmm...sorry...morning by the way...  x


I had a blood test to see what level of testosterone I have.

As my level is deemed normal, if I want more I will have to buy it.

Don't listen to Biglbs



biglbs said:


> Well it did not show that his 'clap',has cleared up,
> 
> so he has gotta do his own test now,but the only way it shows up is via sex or a blow job,
> 
> apparently the ol jodwell bank does not release anti bodies,he did ask me if i would help ,
> 
> but *i told him we need to see more of each other first as i am not that kind of guy* mg:
> 
> Can you help out? :surrender:


We both know that's not true

X


----------



## biglbs

Flublet knows me better than to think i am being honest,now where is my baby ,still cannot find it?


----------



## BestBefore1989

edited Post #2066 to avoid confusion

:innocent:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> edited Post #2066 to avoid confusion
> 
> :innocent:


Now i am confused:confused1:


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Now i am confused:confused1:


Dont worry BigFella....that's the permanent state of my head! Haha....confusion....

Where's BB then? Ullooooooooooooooooooooooooo............you ok? Hope so x


----------



## Davey666

BestBefore1989 said:


> I had a blood test to see what level of testosterone I have.
> 
> As my level is deemed normal, if I want more I will have to buy it.
> 
> Don't listen to Biglbs
> 
> We both know that's not true
> 
> X


Did you get a print out or just taking doctors word mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Had a LONG day today!

Thanks for the call this morning Biglbs X

I was so knackered when I got home I actually went back to bed for an hour before going to the gym hence running so late, I even had to lock the place up.

I had a good workout and I have just learned I can export my exercises out of my phone so I don't even have to type them any more 

after my normal warm up

*Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x5

Set 4 : 100.0x3

Set 5 : 120.0x2

Set 6 : 145.0x5

Set 7 : 145.0x5

Set 8 : 145.0x5

*Press*

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x5

Set 3 : 40.0x5

Set 4 : 45.0x3

Set 5 : 50.0x2

Set 6 : 70.0x5 *NEW PB* :bounce:

Set 7 : 70.0x5 (last rep was a push press)

Set 8 : 70.0x5 (took a slightly longer rest than 90 seconds before this set)

*Pedlay Rows *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x5

Set 4 : 100.0x3

Set 5 : 115.0x5 *NEW PB* :bounce:

Set 6 : 115.0x5

Set 7 : 115.0x5


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Great workout mate. Congratulations on the new PBs:thumb:


----------



## 25434

*PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES IN DA HOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSEEEEEE*..

:bounce: :bounce: :clap: :clap:

WHOOP WHOOP....

Morning happie chappie...well done indeed..... 

Hope you have a greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat day and have suitable doms....cough.....hee hee....not really....oh yes I do mean that...oh no I don't mean that...lololol........


----------



## Rich0811

Good job on the PBs buddy, impressive!!!


----------



## Zola

nice  :thumbup:


----------



## biglbs

No worries mate,

See one breaky and motivating talk at mine and Pb's,goes to show you cannot beat a good egg,well you can but then it would be an omelette!


----------



## 25434

Morning BB...or should say morning PB...hee heee...cough...my ickle joke there....errr? prolly not...hahahahaa


----------



## Rich0811

Have a good day today buddy - what you got planned?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning BB...or should say morning PB...hee heee...cough...my ickle joke there....errr? prolly not...hahahahaa


Morning hun



Rich0811 said:


> Have a good day today buddy - what you got planned?


work then today's bench press and dead lift day


----------



## BestBefore1989

Not been feeling to well last couple of days. I even went back to bed for a nap on Wednesday which is lousy timeing as I am due to start my cycle this weekend. So my plan is to record my starting stats this weekend but take next week off, apart from stretching etc and get well. I will start the test e but hold off the dbol till I am better and back training in a fortnight. How does that sound ?


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not been feeling to well last couple of days. I even went back to bed for a nap on Wednesday which is lousy timeing as I am due to start my cycle this weekend. So my plan is to record my starting stats this weekend but take next week off, apart from stretching etc and get well. I will start the test e but hold off the dbol till I am better and back training in a fortnight. How does that sound ?


Oh dear! you're not the only one to be flattened nearly by a bug or two...oh lawwwd! hope you will be okay....take care dude...


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not been feeling to well last couple of days. I even went back to bed for a nap on Wednesday which is lousy timeing as I am due to start my cycle this weekend. So my plan is to record my starting stats this weekend but take next week off, apart from stretching etc and get well. I will start the test e but hold off the dbol till I am better and back training in a fortnight. How does that sound ?


sounds wise mate, you'll be back training well before the test starts working

get well


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

when is your first jab mate, tomorrow? let us know how it goes

heres hoping it goes well :thumb: seems not everyone is getting bad pip from it


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> when is your first jab mate, tomorrow? let us know how it goes
> 
> heres hoping it goes well :thumb: seems not everyone is getting bad pip from it


The plan was, and I guess still is, to start on Sunday, I like to sit in a long hot bath after jabbing if I can, and that's easier done on Sunday.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from the gym

after my warm up on the bike I did:

*Barbell Bench Press*

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x5

Set 4 : 85.0x3

Set 5 : 95.0x2

Set 6 : 115.0x5

Set 7 : 115.0x5

Set 8 : 115.0x5	(only just made the last rep of the last set)

*Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 100.0x3

Set 4 : 140.0x2

Set 5 : 200.0x5

*Dip*

Set 1 : 10.0x10

Set 2 : 10.0x8

Set 3 : 10.0x9

I videoed my bench and my dead-lift and my form is far from great.

Ill post the videos later


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just back from the gym
> 
> after my warm up on the bike I did:
> 
> *Barbell Bench Press*
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 80.0x5
> 
> Set 4 : 85.0x3
> 
> Set 5 : 95.0x2
> 
> Set 6 : 115.0x5
> 
> Set 7 : 115.0x5
> 
> Set 8 : 115.0x5	(only just made the last rep of the last set)
> 
> *Barbell Deadlift*
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 100.0x3
> 
> Set 4 : 140.0x2
> 
> Set 5 : 200.0x5
> 
> *Dip*
> 
> Set 1 : 10.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 10.0x8
> 
> Set 3 : 10.0x9
> 
> I videoed my bench and my dead-lift and my form is far from great.
> 
> Ill post the videos later


are you not supposed to be resting :nono:


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> are you not supposed to be resting :nono:


 :lol: I had to get my last natty workout for a while in didn't I?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Here as promised are the videos, as you can see I need to work on my form!


----------



## Zola

big weight!!!!


----------



## Tassotti

You always make it look like a walk in the park


----------



## 25434

Morning...that did indeed look so casual for you...lol.....you BEAST! :laugh:

Great vids BB, nice one...


----------



## Davey666

Good morning BB, you did make 200kg look easy :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> big weight!!!!





Tassotti said:


> You always make it look like a walk in the park





Flubs said:


> Morning...that did indeed look so casual for you...lol.....you BEAST! :laugh:
> 
> Great vids BB, nice one...





Davey666 said:


> Good morning BB, you did make 200kg look easy :thumbup1:


Thanks  I'm going to take next week off to get over a bit of a cold I have, to work on my flexibility and to concentrate on getting some high kcal into me


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

as everybody else has said :clap:


----------



## BestBefore1989

:crying: :crying: :crying:

just now, while sat here munching away on popcorn, I bit into an um-poped kernel and broke a massive lump off my tooth.

:surrender:

going to struggle to eat anything till I get if sorted Monday morning


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> :crying: :crying: :crying:
> 
> just now, while sat here munching away on popcorn, I bit into an um-poped kernel and broke a massive lump off my tooth.
> 
> :surrender:
> 
> going to struggle to eat anything till I get if sorted Monday morning


oh fcuk :crying:

and i though i had problems

but your cycle has officially started :bounce:


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> oh fcuk :crying:
> 
> and i though i had problems
> 
> but your cycle has officially started :bounce:


  Yes mate. I have started a thread just about the cycle, where I'm posting diet, body stats, start/end photos etc.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/214985-million-dollar-man.html

if your intrested


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from the dentist 

All in all its not been the best weekend.

Had the opticians on Saturday. I need prescription for distance for reading and for computer work, so to cut a boring story short have vary-focals.

These lenses come in 4 options

1 expensive,

2 very expensive,

3 bl00dy expensive

and

4 Oh MY God - how much????

well apparently due to the big difference between my reading and distance prescriptions options 1 and 2 are no good as "the tunnel for computer work is too small" (damned if I understand that)

so anyway I managed to resist his desire to sell me the option 4 lenses and went for the 3,s.

Now bear in mind I am not having designer frames, no Police, Gucci or tag heuer for this boy - just plain normal frames - £475 ! :scared:

And its only been two years since I last had to change my glasses.

So what with that and the £50 I just shelled out to get my tooth fixed that I broke on Saturday, I'm skint and I only just got paid.


----------



## Zola

nightmare mate, I am in the same boat.. just paid for a £600 flight and then car tax. With all other payments coming out for house, phone etc I am left with less than 300 for this month !

will be a quiet month..


----------



## Davey666

Onr of the worst things i hate is fooking dentists. Feel for ya.

And glasses at that price i would want gold frames lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just back from the dentist
> 
> All in all its not been the best weekend.
> 
> Had the opticians on Saturday. I need prescription for distance for reading and for computer work, so to cut a boring story short have vary-focals.
> 
> These lenses come in 4 options
> 
> 1 expensive,
> 
> 2 very expensive,
> 
> 3 bl00dy expensive
> 
> and
> 
> 4 Oh MY God - how much????
> 
> well apparently due to the big difference between my reading and distance prescriptions options 1 and 2 are no good as "the tunnel for computer work is too small" (damned if I understand that)
> 
> so anyway I managed to resist his desire to sell me the option 4 lenses and went for the 3,s.
> 
> Now bear in mind I am not having designer frames, no Police, Gucci or tag heuer for this boy - just plain normal frames - £475 ! :scared:
> 
> And its only been two years since I last had to change my glasses.
> 
> So what with that and the £50 I just shelled out to get my tooth fixed that I broke on Saturday, I'm skint and I only just got paid.


Sorry to hear that mate. Not a good couple of days at all


----------



## 25434

BB..I can relate 100% to the dentist V optician thing..I've got my appointment on Saturday and dreading it cos the last time I went one of my eyes had completely gone back to normal and the other one was shortsighted and I had to pay for 2 different lenses...what a berrrleeeeding palava that was, and expensive...so crossing everything I can possibly cross I don't need another pair now...AND I have dentiist and one of my fillings need re-doing....the timing couldn't be worse..it just couldn't...bugger....feel for ya BB......


----------



## Rich0811

I'm in need of a new pair myself but £475! With the wages im on and bills to come out i think that would leave me with under 100 for the month. Atleast now you will have x-ray vision!


----------



## boxer dog

Just been reading your journal and watched your 200kg deadlift, very impressive mate.


----------



## 25434

Morning BB..hope training today goes okay for you..sun is shining and it's luverleeeeee.....

Have a great day...x


----------



## biglbs

Bloody hell,all going on in here,well done mate,very strong pulling!

Cannot believe that price for goggles and fangs!

My dentist said my teath are fine,but gums have gotta come out!

Reps given and earnt


----------



## BestBefore1989

boxer dog said:


> Just been reading your journal and watched your 200kg deadlift, very impressive mate.





biglbs said:


> Bloody hell,all going on in here,well done mate,very strong pulling!
> 
> Cannot believe that price for goggles and fangs!
> 
> My dentist said my teath are fine,but gums have gotta come out!
> 
> Reps given and earnt


Thanks Guys



Flubs said:


> Morning BB..hope training today goes okay for you..sun is shining and it's luverleeeeee.....
> 
> Have a great day...x


The only training I did today was for my job, Knackered drove about 250 miles today on top of doing a days work.


----------



## biglbs

Have a good day buddy


----------



## 25434

Morning BB.....250 miles...ouch....driving makes me feel tired too....and hungry even though I only sit on me bum and flex me ankle a bit...lol...

Hope you are okay...have a good day..x


----------



## biglbs

Be lucky


----------



## BestBefore1989

I ache today, even though I have done next to nothing and I'm sneezing, I think my cold has finally broken


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I ache today, even though I have done next to nothing and I'm sneezing, I think my cold has finally broken


I have bunged upness now gerrrrr


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I have bunged upness now gerrrrr


hope you feel better soon mate


----------



## 25434

Morning bB....tons of people with colds at the moment......but good yours has broken.....you can rest over the weekend with luck and be on the mend for next week.....  ...yayeeeeee.....stay hydrated....and eat good stuff......


----------



## biglbs

Morning enjoy last day of week mate:thumb:hope your better


----------



## BestBefore1989

Oops overslept this morning thank God its Friday


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did a weigh in this morning. I am up 6.5lb on last week!

my waist has swollen by 1.5cm :scared:but I am hoping that is partly due to the increase in carbs.

Last year I averaged 150g a day though most of that was in fact eaten at the weekend and not during the week.

So far this month I am eating 210g daily.

Full stats are posted in my Million Dollar Man thread


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I did a weigh in this morning. I am up 6.5lb on last week!
> 
> my waist has swollen by 1.5cm :scared:but I am hoping that is partly due to the increase in carbs.
> 
> Last year I averaged 150g a day though most of that was in fact eaten at the weekend and not during the week.
> 
> So far this month I am eating 210g daily.
> 
> Full stats are posted in my Million Dollar Man thread


What?

Another thread?

when/where/how /what,sneaky fooker!


----------



## George-Bean

Awesome videos mate, always love watching them, it got me into making them ;-D The deadlift looked way too easy lol.

I got a dremmel for my teeth, saves me a lot of cash but its not for the faint hearted.


----------



## 25434

Morning BB...where is your other thread? durrrrrrppp....don't worry I won't go into it, i'm just being nosey.....weather is poop, really poop....I hope you have a good day and are feeling a bit better...xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning BB...where is your other thread? durrrrrrppp....don't worry I won't go into it, i'm just being nosey.....weather is poop, really poop....I hope you have a good day and are feeling a bit better...xx


Morning Hun

my other thread is at http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/214985-million-dollar-man.html

and you would be warmly welcome, any-time you choice to visit. X


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Awesome videos mate, always love watching them, it got me into making them ;-D The deadlift looked way too easy lol.
> 
> I got a dremmel for my teeth, saves me a lot of cash but its not for the faint hearted.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just got home and the new David Bowie album has arrived 

Off to the gym to put in my first workout for a week.

I would normally drop my weights by 10 - 15% but this time I will only drop the weights back to my session before last.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good Luck fella,

Looking forward to Update!


----------



## 25434

Oooooooeeeerrr.... New Bowie album.....I like some of the songs, but not all....you need lie back with your feet up and a glass of something nice...or mebbe a man can cos you is a man.....you know? Beer or ale sorta thing..... And just let the music flooooowwwwwww......

Oh! Training talk....do some? Hee hee.......hope it goes well tonight....a bit hurtle I imagine, and doms tomorra....heee heee sneaks tear hee hee...Dom di Dom Dom doooooommmmmmmm......ha ha....


----------



## George-Bean

Im pretty disappointed with the latest offering from Bowie, I'm a big fan, but just dont like it.


----------



## 25434

George-Bean said:


> Im pretty disappointed with the latest offering from Bowie, I'm a big fan, but just dont like it.


Well, it's not the greatest but there are one or two that if u hear them a couple of times they sneak into your mind.......but nope, it's not like the ole Bowie for sure...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Right back from the gym, just going to eat whilst listening to The Next Day, and then Ill post up my lifts :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

After my normal 10 min bike warm up I did

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x5

Set 4 : 85.0x3

Set 5 : 95.0x2

Set 6 : 110.0x5

Set 7 : 110.0x5

Set 8 : 110.0x10	(this was done with a spotter who claimed "its all you" but I saw him touch the bar on the last rep)

*Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 100.0x3

Set 4 : 140.0x2

Set 5 : 190.0x3	(Forgot my straps and my grip was going hence only 3 reps)

*Dip *

Set 1 : 7.5x10

Set 2 : 7.5x10

Set 3 : 7.5x9


----------



## 25434

Morning BB....190 deadlifts.....bloimeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee guv! that makes my eyes cross....lol.....noice one, noice one...

Have a good day, thermals on please and try not to drive long distances the roads are just hideous...x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Right back from the gym, just going to eat whilst listening to The Next Day, and then Ill post up my lifts :thumb:


Never mind your lifts. What do you think of the next day?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Never mind your lifts. What do you think of the next day?


LOL well lets just say its not Heroes.

I will play it a few times before I judge as some songs grow on you


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout

normal bike warm up then

*Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x5

Set 4 : 100.0x3

Set 5 : 120.0x2

Set 6 : 140.0x5

Set 7 : 140.0x5

Set 8 : 140.0x8

*Push Press *

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x5

Set 3 : 40.0x5

Set 4 : 45.0x3

Set 5 : 50.0x2

Set 6 : 65.0x5

Set 7 : 65.0x5

Set 8 : 65.0x5

*Pedlay Rows *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x5

Set 4 : 95.0x3

Set 5 : 100.0x5

Set 6 : 100.0x5

Set 7 : 100.0x5

*Chin-Up *

Set 1 : 0.0x5

Set 2 : 0.0x5

Set 3 : 0.0x5


----------



## BestBefore1989

Had a call from Biglbs, did I fancy a workout? - I jumped at the chance to train with the big man.

Just back from a great session where once again he showed me how bench and triceps should be done :thumbup1:

I did my best and Biglbs smashed it.

Ill post up the numbers later after my diet Cod and chips 

Thanks for the session mate :thumb:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Had a call from Biglbs, did I fancy a workout? - I jumped at the chance to train with the big man.
> 
> Just back from a great session where once again he showed me how bench and triceps should be done :thumbup1:
> 
> I did my best and Biglbs smashed it.
> 
> Ill post up the numbers later after my diet Cod and chips
> 
> Thanks for the session mate :thumb:


Yayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...that sounds like a whooooooooooooooole heap of fun! whoop.. :clap: enjoy your chippies...methinks they will be well deserved tonight if you've been playing around with softie chops in the gym....will you be lifting your arms tomorrow? hee heee...possseeeeeebleeeeee not? hahahaha...gunite chappie...well done, whatever the weights were cos I know you would have worked hard...


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Had a call from Biglbs, did I fancy a workout? - I jumped at the chance to train with the big man.
> 
> Just back from a great session where once again he showed me how bench and triceps should be done :thumbup1:
> 
> I did my best and Biglbs smashed it.
> 
> Ill post up the numbers later after my diet Cod and chips
> 
> Thanks for the session mate :thumb:


I had a great time,post up that pb dead lift for reps mate,it needs repping by everyone,i recon 230 is in the bag any minuite,thanks for treating me to that too mate,always nice to meet up with you ,thanks .


----------



## BestBefore1989

My workout with the big man went like this

*Bench press*

60Kg Me X 15 BigLbs X 15

100Kg Me X 10 BigLbs X 10

100Kg Me X 5 BigLbs X 10 - midd range reps, no locking out, no touching the chest

Drop sets

Me

115Kg X3

110Kg X 1

100Kg X 3

60Kg X 10

BigLbs

140kg X 5

100Kg X 12

60Kg X 21

*Close Grip Bench Press*

60Kg Me X 20 BigLbs X 18

*Tricep push Down*

The full stack Me X 16 BigLbs X 28

The full stack Me X 13 BigLbs X 14

The full stack Me X 12 BigLbs X 14

Then Biglbs went off to bicep curl some huge lumps of iron whilst I did

*Deadlift*

60Kg X 5

60Kg X 5

100Kg X 5

140Kg X 3

180Kg X 2

220Kg X 3 - *New PB*

Video to follow


----------



## biglbs

I gotta spread love first ......


----------



## Zola

Nice work on the PB! :thumbup:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dead-lift video as promised


----------



## 25434

Whoop! Noice one BB, noice one indeed:ban: :clap:


----------



## Davey666

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dead-lift video as promised


You made it look so easy. I think the 250 will be there very soon :thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

That deadlift looked too easy mate. Stop teasing and knock something even more special out


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

I still have to spread the love. Sorry can't rep you mate


----------



## Zola

I have the same thing, need to rep a few others before I can rep either of you!


----------



## 25434

safc49 said:


> I still have to *spread the love.* Sorry can't rep you mate


cough...clears throat.....cough cough...

"Now that we've found lurrrrrv what are we gonna dooooooo, with iiiiiiit

Now that we've found lurrrv what are we gonna dooooooooo with iiiiiiiiiit"

:laugh: that's a song ...I really like it, and it just popped into my head when I saw your post...hee heee....natch, it don't come across the same on type, but ya know, if we'da been yakking I woulda just sprung it on ya and mebbe done an ickle dance round the tables whilst I wuz at it too...yup! I'm that cool....:cool: hahahaha....

errrm?....okay, going....right now I know I know,,walk fast?

ok......:laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> cough...clears throat.....cough cough...
> 
> "Now that we've found lurrrrrv what are we gonna dooooooo, with iiiiiiit
> 
> Now that we've found lurrrv what are we gonna dooooooooo with iiiiiiiiiit"
> 
> :laugh: that's a song ...I really like it, and it just popped into my head when I saw your post...hee heee....natch, it don't come across the same on type, but ya know, if we'da been yakking I woulda just sprung it on ya and mebbe done an ickle dance round the tables whilst I wuz at it too...yup! I'm that cool....:cool: hahahaha....
> 
> errrm?....okay, going....right now I know I know,,walk fast?
> 
> ok......:laugh:


Just for you Hun X


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hey Bestbefore,

How are you doing,

Have a good Weekend mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

strongmanmatt said:


> Hey Bestbefore,
> 
> How are you doing,
> 
> Have a good Weekend mate!


I'm good thanks for asking Matt

Have a good one yourself :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from the Gym

late one tonight due to work	grief

anyway

normal warm up then

*Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 70.0x5

Set 2 : 70.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x5

Set 4 : 100.0x3

Set 5 : 120.0x2

Set 6 : 150.0x5

Set 7 : 150.0x5

Set 8 : 150.0x5

*
Shoulder Press*

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x5

Set 3 : 40.0x5

Set 4 : 45.0x3

Set 5 : 50.0x2

Set 6 : 65.0x5

Set 7 : 65.0x5

Set 8 : 65.0x5

*Pedlay Rows *

Set 1 : 70.0x5

Set 2 : 70.0x5

Set 3 : 90.0x5

Set 4 : 100.0x3

Set 5 : 110.0x5

Set 6 : 110.0x5

Set 7 : 110.0x5

*Chin-Up *

Set 1 : 0.0x5

Set 2 : 0.0x5

Set 3 : 0.0x5


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

christ. what time does your gym close?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> christ. what time does your gym close?


Last one out locks up, normally around 10pm


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Last one out locks up, normally around 10pm


Or not,if stuck under weights pmsl


----------



## 25434

Morning BB...hows ma fave "matured" one doing?.....:laugh: your workout makes me feel faint....hope Wednesday is gonna be a good day for you....take care mister...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning BB...hows ma fave "matured" one doing?.....:laugh: your workout makes me feel faint....hope Wednesday is gonna be a good day for you....take care mister...x


  X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Not a good day with my diet and not a good day in the gym.

My job meant I had a 3 ½ hour drive to a 4 ½ hour meeting in a hotel lobby so no opportunity to whip out my chicken and rice.

My gym session went like this

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x5

Set 4 : 85.0x3

Set 5 : 95.0x2

Set 6 : 112.5x5

Set 7 : 112.5x5

Set 8 : 112.5x4 :cursing:

*Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 100.0x3

Set 4 : 140.0x2

Set 5 : 200.0x5

*Dip*

Set 1 : 10 x 10 :cursing: (nothing left, failed on the 1st rep of the second set)

Right now I ache, and oddly my biceps hurt most


----------



## 25434

Oh dear BB....frustrating workouts are frustrating right? and you had a 4 hour meeting in a lobby? blimmin 'eck! I woulda have got itchy feet that is for sure...better day tomorrow hopefully...go and have a big man size mug of tea, put your feet up and twiddle your toes a bit.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Oh dear BB....frustrating workouts are frustrating right? and you had a 4 hour meeting in a lobby? blimmin 'eck! I woulda have got itchy feet that is for sure...better day tomorrow hopefully...go and have a big man size mug of tea, put your feet up and twiddle your toes a bit.....


Sounds like a plan :thumb: , I'll do that right after my last meal and walking the dog.


----------



## biglbs

Still good lifting mate....good one


----------



## Zola

frustrating day mate. A good rest and a recharge and youll be right back in it next time round.


----------



## 25434

Morning BB...hope today is better than yesterday...take care...train hard and relax even harder...errmm?? hehe...don't think that makes sense really but ya know, I'm a creative sorta gal so mebbe I can make up my own really cool phrases... :whistling: :no: :laugh: x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Another lousy workout.

I think where my biceps were hurting I appear to have lost flexibility. It hurt my biceps and forearms to squat today.

I could not finish my shoulder press and didn't have it in me to even think about the pedley row or chin ups.

*
Barbell Squat*

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x5

Set 4 : 100.0x3

Set 5 : 120.0x2

Set 6 : 160.0x5

Set 7 : 160.0x5

Set 8 : 160.0x5

*Shoulder Press *

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x5

Set 3 : 40.0x5

Set 4 : 45.0x3

Set 5 : 50.0x2

Set 6 : 67.5x3

That's two lousy workouts this week. I'm sitting here aching and the only thing I can think of is I have changed my diet. I used to eat a high fat low carb diet but for the last two weeks I have upped my carbs and dropped my fats in an attempt to limit the amount of body fat I put on whilst I'm bulking. Could this change be the reason I feel so weak and tired? having changed the primary source of energy that my body was used to?


----------



## Zola

Body is maybe still adjusting back from the fuel source mate and cant use the energy just yet?

Maybe you just need a good rest?

I have a hugh carb diet but come April I am gonna try switching it for high fat and protein for a month or two to try and maximise fat loss. Never tried it before myself.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Body is maybe still adjusting back from the fuel source mate and cant use the energy just yet?
> 
> Maybe you just need a good rest?
> 
> I have a hugh carb diet but come April I am gonna try switching it for high fat and protein for a month or two to try and maximise fat loss. Never tried it before myself.


I just took a week off training before I switched the diet so I don't think its that.

Good luck with the new diet in April Mate. I find is so much easier to eat low carbs high fat, but perhaps that's just me ?


----------



## Zola

May take another few days for your body to adjust, you'll come round!

Will be difficult for me I think, I have oats in the morning, cook lunches for four days on a sunday - usually consists of loads of brown rice / pasta , chicken, peppers and loads of veg. what to make now?

evening time os lower carbs (sweet potato, chicken and veg etc)


----------



## Keeks

Sorry to hear you've had a few rubbish sessions but a change in your diet can make a big difference to how you feel. Its a shock to your body and I believe our bodies can get used to things so when anythings changed, diet or training wise, it can take our bodies time to adjust. Maybe stick with it another week or two and if no better, maybe change back or part change things?

Hope you pick up soon anyway!


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB...carbs make me feel really lethargic, I'm on a higher dose myself at the moment and I don't like it one bit......I'm sure you will work out what it is and get back to the norm soon BB....don't get too down with the workouts cos they are still good by other peoples standards....have a great saturday..x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> May take another few days for your body to adjust, you'll come round!
> 
> Will be difficult for me I think, I have oats in the morning, cook lunches for four days on a sunday - usually consists of loads of brown rice / pasta , chicken, peppers and loads of veg. *what to make now? *
> 
> evening time os lower carbs (sweet potato, chicken and veg etc)


get good oils

coconut oil, EVOO etc

for breakfast I like to fry up onion and green peppers in coconut oil, poor in 8 large egg whites for a yummy omelette fat25g Carbs12g Protein47g

during the day is easy anything like a chicken salad once you poor on the olive oil and perhaps some balsamic vinegar is good Then you have nuts and seeds you can snack on or garnish your salad with. Its all good mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Sorry to hear you've had a few rubbish sessions but a change in your diet can make a big difference to how you feel. Its a shock to your body and I believe our bodies can get used to things so when anythings changed, diet or training wise, it can take our bodies time to adjust. Maybe stick with it another week or two and if no better, maybe change back or part change things?
> 
> Hope you pick up soon anyway!


Thanks for dropping in Keeks.

Its good to hear this from you, anyone who can stick to the fish diet that your on will know what they are talking about when it comes to food effecting performance and mood.

I will do as you say and give it another two weeks before making any decisions.

All my meal timings are out the window today, I went back to bed at about 9.30/10am and and slept solidly till about 2pm


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there BB...carbs make me feel really lethargic, I'm on a higher dose myself at the moment and I don't like it one bit......I'm sure you will work out what it is and get back to the norm soon BB....don't get too down with the workouts cos they are still good by other peoples standards....have a great saturday..x


Thanks Flubs X

Its crazy isn't it?, your upping carbs to loose weight and I am upping them to gain weight - dam this diet stuff is confusing, I used to think is was as simple as Kcal in Vs Kcal out !

Hope you have an even better Saturday


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks for dropping in Keeks.
> 
> Its good to hear this from you, anyone who can stick to the fish diet that your on will know what they are talking about when it comes to food effecting performance and mood.
> 
> I will do as you say and give it another two weeks before making any decisions.
> 
> All my meal timings are out the window today, I went back to bed at about 9.30/10am and and slept solidly till about 2pm


Lol, the fish diet is kicking my assss but seems to be working. Diet changes can have such an effect on how you feel, but the thing is to stick with it for long enough and if you really cant handle it, then change back but your body should adapt, and then you might see and feel a real difference. Its constant learning I guess, to see what works best but change can be very beneficial at times.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hey Best Before

Rest and Eat up, take a few days off mate, We all have our bad days.

You'll be rearing to go next week.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was late into the gym so skipped the bike and did

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x5

Set 4 : 85.0x3

Set 5 : 95.0x2

Set 6 : 112.5x5

Set 7 : 112.5x5

Set 8 : 112.5x5

Was then supposed to do deadlifts but we only have two Olympic bars and both where in use so instead I did

*Tricep push down*

Set 1 : Stack X 20

Set 2 : Stack X 18

Set 3 : Stack X 12

*Dip *

Set 1 : 10.0x10

Set 2 : 10.0x10

Set 3 : 10.0x10

*Bench Dip*

Set 1 : 25 X10

Set 2 : 45 X10

Set 3 : 50 X10

Set 4 : 70 X10


----------



## biglbs

Good dips mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

thanks mate. Right off to walk the dog then bed for me.


----------



## Zola

Getting back to it mate! Need to rep you but i have to rep a few others before I can!


----------



## 25434

Ullo BB......the stack? Is that the whole of all the plates on the machines? I've seen guys do that at my gym and that is quite a lot of weight! Phew! Did u feel better with training tonight? Or still a bit scratchy......cld be the weather ya know, it's getting everyone a bit fed up at the mo...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ullo BB......the stack? Is that the whole of all the plates on the machines? I've seen guys do that at my gym and that is quite a lot of weight! Phew! Did u feel better with training tonight? Or still a bit scratchy......cld be the weather ya know, it's getting everyone a bit fed up at the mo...


Morning Hun,

yes its the whole set of weight plates, it sounds impressive till you find out I've only got a little stack in the first place. :blush:

I do feel a bit better having at least lifted what I had planned to lift on the bench press.

I don't to much have SAD - as in Seasonal Affective Disorder, as I am sad - as in a sad old sod. :turned:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning Hun,
> 
> yes its the whole set of weight plates, it sounds impressive till you find out I've only got a little stack in the first place. :blush:
> 
> I do feel a bit better having at least lifted what I had planned to lift on the bench press.
> 
> I don't to much have SAD - as in Seasonal Affective Disorder, as I am sad - as in a sad old sod. :turned:


S-O-S!


----------



## 25434

Heee heee....SOS...you are not! and if you are then I need to join you on that one cos most people think I'm a bit of saddo too...hahaha...not that I care...Planet [Redacted]...yeeehaaaa....hahaha....have a good day BB..x


----------



## biglbs

Evening Building,Bigger 4 summer!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Evening Building,Bigger 4 summer!


evening mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from the Gym, where tonight's workout went like this:

*Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x5

Set 4 : 100.0x3

Set 5 : 120.0x2

Set 6 : 170.0x5

Set 7 : 170.0x5

Set 8 : 170.0x5

*Shoulder Press *

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x5

Set 3 : 40.0x5

Set 4 : 45.0x3

Set 5 : 50.0x2

Set 6 : 62.5x5

Set 7 : 62.5x5

Set 8 : 62.5x5

*Pedlay Rows *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x5

Set 4 : 100.0x3

Set 5 : 110.0x5

Set 6 : 110.0x5

Set 7 : 110.0x5


----------



## Zola

Heavy squatting! :thumbup:


----------



## biglbs

mate i have had a work problem come up,cannot make training,sorry,speak soon..


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> mate i have had a work problem come up,cannot make training,sorry,speak soon..


no problem mate, hope you get it sorted


----------



## 25434

Morning BB.....hope you have a good day today....I'm still off work so broadcasting from my sofa with a nice cuppa tea...aaahhhhhh....it's freezing outside but will shortly be charging down the coast for a lol lop along the sea front......hope u have a lovely day whatever you are doing...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning BB.....hope you have a good day today....I'm still off work so broadcasting from my sofa with a nice cuppa tea...aaahhhhhh....it's freezing outside but will shortly be charging down the coast for a lol lop along the sea front......hope u have a lovely day whatever you are doing...x


Morning Hun, I'm off work all week 

Just back from the hospital.

Going to do my domestic stuff, cleaning,ironing etc. then get down the gym at about 5pm to get a workout in nice and early (well for me that's early)

Hope you have a wonderful day X


----------



## BestBefore1989

As is often the way, something "came-up" and so I didn't get to the gym as early as I had planned.

After my normal warm up on the bike I did the following

*Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x5

Set 4 : 100.0x3

Set 5 : 140.0x2

Set 6 : 180.0x5

Set 7 : 180.0x5

Set 8 : 180.0x5

*Shoulder Press *

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x5

Set 3 : 40.0x5

Set 4 : 45.0x3

Set 5 : 50.0x2

Set 6 : 62.5x5

Set 7 : 62.5x5

Set 8 : 62.5x5

*Pedlay Rows*

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 100.0x5

Set 3 : 100.0x5

I was pleased with the squats and believe it will not be long before I am setting a new PB. I was disappointed with the standing shoulder press as I struggle to make any gains here at all. The Pedlay rows I cut short so I could get to the chip shop before it closed, - Naughty but nice :innocent:


----------



## 25434

Hey BB.....I just larrrrfed my block off at you saying you cut short to get to the chippy....thazzmaboi...noice one...haha...

May I please ask why do you do so many sets? Are you following a plan or just shaking your bod up for a bit.....

In any case, it looks exhausting to me....I think I would be stopping due to a severe face plant if I did that....hehe..

Hope your chip pies were good...sleep well...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey BB.....I just larrrrfed my block off at you saying you cut short to get to the chippy....thazzmaboi...noice one...haha...
> 
> May I please ask why do you do so many sets? Are you following a plan or just shaking your bod up for a bit.....
> 
> In any case, it looks exhausting to me....I think I would be stopping due to a severe face plant if I did that....hehe..
> 
> Hope your chip pies were good...sleep well...


You can ask me anything you want Hun.

I am currently following a slightly modified version of Mark Rippetoe's Starting Strength.

I only do 3 working sets for each exercise, except dead lift for which I only do 1 working set.

The programme dictates a couple of light weight warm up sets then approx 40% of target weight for 5 reps, 60% of target weight for 3 reps, 80% of target weight for 2 reps then 3 working sets of 5 reps

eg, today

Barbell Squat

Set 1 : 60.0x5 = warm up

Set 2 : 60.0x5 = warm up

Set 3 : 80.0x5 = 45% of target weight

Set 4 : 100.0x3 = 60% of target weight

Set 5 : 140.0x2 = 80% of target weight

Set 6 : 180.0x5 = Working set

Set 7 : 180.0x5 = Working set

Set 8 : 180.0x5 = Working set


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I love starting strength. Great book.


----------



## 25434

Thank you BB....there's lots of ways out there to try isn't there. I like the strength training, although I can't pull the weights the same as you, in my own world, they are quite heavy considering I haven't done this stuff before...a good laugh.....

Thanks again...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Your very strong, I've seen the video of your deadlift.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Lol I hurt all over today


----------



## Zola

the thought of a 180kg squat makes my body shudder in fear. great lifting mate :thumbup:


----------



## TheProteinWorks

Looking good already mate. Keep it up!


----------



## biglbs

Remind me to use wraps when i beast you tomorrow please mate,i have a pull in forearm and need to avoid pulling iy off,i actualy have a groove in it!

3PM ok for you?

Spit and sawdust ok?


----------



## 25434

and BigFella...don't forget he recently filled up his tum with FISH AND CHIPS....therefore prolly needs to do just that little bit more to work off the errrmm...carbs? :whistling: :sneaky2: :laugh:

Have fun men.....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> and BigFella...don't forget he recently filled up his tum with FISH AND CHIPS....therefore prolly needs to do just that little bit more to work off the errrmm...carbs? :whistling: :sneaky2: :laugh:
> 
> Have fun men.....


I was thinking(as i am on no food practicaly)that my learned friend should do double sets.

Be ready BB4 i feel the need for some high rep heavy sh1t grrrr


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Remind me to use wraps when i beast you tomorrow please mate,i have a pull in forearm and need to avoid pulling iy off,i actualy have a groove in it!
> 
> 3PM ok for you?
> 
> Spit and sawdust ok?


3pm sounds fine mate, Ill see you there. Going to be doing some dead lifting are we?, Ill bring my straps


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> and BigFella...don't forget he recently filled up his tum with FISH AND CHIPS....therefore prolly needs to do just that little bit more to work off the errrmm...carbs? :whistling: :sneaky2: :laugh:
> 
> Have fun men.....


why don't you join us Flubs?, and not just to make sure we put in the required effort.

You could show us what a true strength to size ratio looks like.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> 3pm sounds fine mate, Ill see you there. Going to be doing some dead lifting are we?, Ill bring my straps


I cannot deadlift can i ya nutter!

You will not need them when i have finished with you!!!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> why don't you join us Flubs?, and not just to make sure we put in the required effort.
> 
> You could show us what a true strength to size ratio looks like.


I second that,are you busy babe?


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> I second that,are you busy babe?


Regretfully I have to go and have two of my fillings re-done....but frankly i would much rather be training with you two fellas...although i very much doubt I could put up a good show with my weights...lol....you would prolly press me with your eyelashes! haha...thanks for asking though...maybe another session though would be fun...I think....mebbe....gulp...hahaha....have a good session you two, and no heroics from you softie!!! gotta keep you safe and well till your'e sorted...I'm sure BB will be more than happy to do a bit cough.....extra.....:laugh: hee heee...soz, just being naughty now....lol

be good....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Regretfully I have to go and have two of my fillings re-done....but frankly i would much rather be training with you two fellas...although i very much doubt I could put up a good show with my weights...lol....you would prolly press me with your eyelashes! haha...thanks for asking though...maybe another session though would be fun...I think....mebbe....gulp...hahaha....have a good session you two, and no heroics from you softie!!! gotta keep you safe and well till your'e sorted...I'm sure BB will be more than happy to do a bit cough.....extra.....:laugh: hee heee...soz, just being naughty now....lol
> 
> be good....


I don't do hero work ,just Barbarian work mate


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> I don't do hero work ,just Barbarian work mate


Hee hee....okay....go gerrem my barbarian hordes! Grrraaaaaarrrrggggghhhhhhhhhh.....  x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hee hee....okay....go gerrem my barbarian hordes! Grrraaaaaarrrrggggghhhhhhhhhh.....  x


I recon a fluffy bearskin undie set would do you well,you have the growl off to a 'T'


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Regretfully I have to go and have two of my fillings re-done....but frankly i would much rather be training with you two fellas...although i very much doubt I could put up a good show with my weights...lol....you would prolly press me with your eyelashes! haha...thanks for asking though...maybe another session though would be fun...I think....mebbe....gulp...hahaha....have a good session you two, and no heroics from you softie!!! gotta keep you safe and well till your'e sorted...I'm sure BB will be more than happy to do a bit cough.....extra.....:laugh: hee heee...soz, just being naughty now....lol
> 
> be good....


Its my job role, to be better than I was before. Better...stronger...faster.

Its in the starting credits every week!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its my job role, to be better than I was before. Better...stronger...faster.
> 
> Its in the starting credits every week!


Tell me your not gonna be playing the 'Bionic'sound effect every set again,it is embarresing mate!


----------



## biglbs

Great workout mate,strong fooker you are,thanks for that!

Though those bionic sound impersinations drove me mad.......dadadadadadadadadd,,,,,,,,and ,,,,,dadadadadadadadadaa..... :cool2:

Post up the workout so i can copy it please(lazy cvnt right here)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Back from a good workout with twiggy (tom)

Even deprived of carbs he's as strong as an Ox!

Wide grip pull down

45Kg Tom 20 Me 20

85Kg Tom 12 Me 10

115Kg Tom 4 dropping to

95Kg Tom 4

85Kg Me 8

Close Grip Pull Down

45Kg Tom 12 Me 12

95Kg Tom 8 Me 8

85Kg Tom 12 Me 12

Seated Row

45Kg Tom 12 Me 12

75Kg Tom 8 Me 8

95Kg Tom 10 Me 10

115Kg Tom 13 Me 12

150Kg Tom 5 Me 5

LOL I wanted to get another 20 on so I could say I rowed Tom (as he now only weights 170Kg) but we had already bolted a 20kg plate and a 10kg plate to the stack and balanced 2X 12.5 dumbbells on top of the stack and I'm not sure the cable could take any more!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Back from a good workout with twiggy (tom)
> 
> Even deprived of carbs he's as strong as an Ox!
> 
> Wide grip pull down
> 
> 45Kg Tom 20 Me 20
> 
> 85Kg Tom 12 Me 10
> 
> 115Kg Tom 4 dropping to
> 
> 95Kg Tom 4
> 
> 85Kg Me 8
> 
> Close Grip Pull Down
> 
> 45Kg Tom 12 Me 12
> 
> 95Kg Tom 8 Me 8
> 
> 85Kg Tom 12 Me 12
> 
> Seated Row
> 
> 45Kg Tom 12 Me 12
> 
> 75Kg Tom 8 Me 8
> 
> 95Kg Tom 10 Me 10
> 
> 115Kg Tom 13 Me 12
> 
> 150Kg Tom 5 Me 5
> 
> LOL I wanted to get another 20 on so I could say I rowed Tom (as he now only weights 170Kg) but we had already bolted a 20kg plate and a 10kg plate to the stack and balanced 2X 12.5 dumbbells on top of the stack and I'm not sure the cable could take any more!


Twas a geat workout mate!


----------



## Davey666

Nice session, I like the 150kg rows... :thumb:


----------



## 25434

You two boys are gunna kill yourselves on these workouts....I hope you both had something to re-charge afterwards, drinks or something.....well done though...respect due for a hard workout...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

You do know that only people of a certain age will even know what you mean by 'bionic sound effects'?


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> You do know that only people of a certain age will even know what you mean by 'bionic sound effects'?


"We can re-build him".......:laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

You might have to Hun. I've only just woken up and to-be honest it the dog hadn't been desperate to be let out for a wee I would most likley still be asleep.


----------



## biglbs

MY fookin forearm is killing me you besterd!!


----------



## 25434

Good grief...you two are just aking me larrrrf...you have a kick **** workout and it sounds like neither of you can move..lolol....

So now I know to turn down all the offers of a training session in case I can't get out of bed for a week afterwards....:laugh:

Just mucking by the way....I think I could pretty much trounce you both......

On the treadmill......guffawwww guffawwww.......and of course I will happily sit on the bench filing my nails and looking average whilst you both set up my weights for me.... :whistling:

kIDDING! kIDDING!

:no: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterday was not a good day. After the workout with Tom on Friday my forearms, biceps and surprise, surprise, my back where all fooked.

All I wanted to do was rest and recover so you can imagine my joy when the wife announced that she wanted to go to Ikea to get a bookshelf we had promised my 19ys old daughter for her bedroom.

Any way my wife has one of those big cars that if you take all the seats out is more like a van than a car so we took that and off we went.

Now I am not going to be foolish enough to pass comment so instead I will list what we ended up purchasing

3 bookcases - 2 X Billy, 1 X Benno

1 X Expedit Shelving unit

2 draws that fit into Expedit Shelving unit

1 magnetic clasped door that fits into Expedit Shelving unit

2 storage boxes that fit into Expedit Shelving unit

1 X Klobo 2 seat sofa

And a whole load of other small stuff.

OK to give some you some idea of what I am now up against.

My wife can't lift our big saucepan when its full of water (not exaggerating)

A Billy bookcase alone is in a box approx 7 ft long and 1 foot wide and though it only weighs 38Kg its nowhere near as easy to lift as an oily bar ( remember I have 2 Billys and a Benno)

The Klobo 2 seat sofa is about the same weight as a Billy bookcase but it was in a bloody great big box so very hard to lift.

Anyway I manage to load everything onto a flat bed trolley.

The Klobo was the last thing to be loaded on and I guess the combined weight of our purchases, at over 160Kg was too much for the trolley, as it suddenly became desperate to turn left at every given opportunity.

So there I am pushing the trolley hard right to offset its need to go left so that I am in fact going forward, just sideways!

I was totally exhausted by the time we got to the tills which where miles away and getting the trolley through the narrow gap next to the till was a whole other story, anyway we finally we got outside.

By now its mid afternoon and I have not eaten since breakfast. My body was shaking.

I had to load, unload and re load the dam car 3 times before I managed to get everything into the car with one noticeable exception, Me.

So I sent the wife home in the car and took the train home via KFC.

Anyway this is turning into my life story so to cut it short I was putting up and assembling furniture until about 2 am this morning. - Knackered !


----------



## paulandabbi

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yesterday was not a good day. After the workout with Tom on Friday my forearms, biceps and surprise, surprise, my back where all fooked.
> 
> All I wanted to do was rest and recover so you can imagine my joy when the wife announced that she wanted to go to Ikea to get a bookshelf we had promised my 19ys old daughter for her bedroom.
> 
> Any way my wife has one of those big cars that if you take all the seats out is more like a van than a car so we took that and off we went.
> 
> Now I am not going to be foolish enough to pass comment so instead I will list what we ended up purchasing
> 
> 3 bookcases - 2 X Billy, 1 X Benno
> 
> 1 X Expedit Shelving unit
> 
> 2 draws that fit into Expedit Shelving unit
> 
> 1 magnetic clasped door that fits into Expedit Shelving unit
> 
> 2 storage boxes that fit into Expedit Shelving unit
> 
> 1 X Klobo 2 seat sofa
> 
> And a whole load of other small stuff.
> 
> OK to give some you some idea of what I am now up against.
> 
> My wife can't lift our big saucepan when its full of water (not exaggerating)
> 
> A Billy bookcase alone is in a box approx 7 ft long and 1 foot wide and though it only weighs 38Kg its nowhere near as easy to lift as an oily bar ( remember I have 2 Billys and a Benno)
> 
> The Klobo 2 seat sofa is about the same weight as a Billy bookcase but it was in a bloody great big box so very hard to lift.
> 
> Anyway I manage to load everything onto a flat bed trolley.
> 
> The Klobo was the last thing to be loaded on and I guess the combined weight of our purchases, at over 160Kg was too much for the trolley, as it suddenly became desperate to turn left at every given opportunity.
> 
> So there I am pushing the trolley hard right to offset its need to go left so that I am in fact going forward, just sideways!
> 
> I was totally exhausted by the time we got to the tills which where miles away and getting the trolley through the narrow gap next to the till was a whole other story, anyway we finally we got outside.
> 
> By now its mid afternoon and I have not eaten since breakfast. My body was shaking.
> 
> I had to load, unload and re load the dam car 3 times before I managed to get everything into the car with one noticeable exception, Me.
> 
> So I sent the wife home in the car and took the train home via KFC.
> 
> Anyway this is turning into my life story so to cut it short I was putting up and assembling furniture until about 2 am this morning. - Knackered !


Sounds like you had fun lmao.

Journal looks good bit to long to read it all but I have flicked through and you are doing really well!!

Keep up the good work mate!!


----------



## biglbs

I had a great little chest session and got ****ed:tongue:

I bet it looks nice though,good on you mate.

Ps my back still feels lovely,,,sort of deep mullered feeling


----------



## Zola

Ikea is a deadly place haha. Always end up buying loads of stuff!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sat here in pain again!

Just back from the gym

normal bike warm up then

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 50.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 80.0x3

Set 5 : 100.0x2

Set 6 : 115.0x5

Set 7 : 115.0x5

Set 8 : 115.0x5

*Barbell Shoulder Press (seated) *

Set 1 : 25.0x8

Set 2 : 25.0x12

Set 3 : 45.0x6

Set 4 : 45.0x7

Set 5 : 50.0x6

*Cable Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 50.0x12

Set 2 : 50.0x12

Set 3 : 50.0x12


----------



## 25434

hummmmmm...eeeooouuuffff?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> hummmmmm...eeeooouuuffff?


Just need some sleep and Ill be fine, can you wake me Thursday?


----------



## biglbs

Poor soddus!


----------



## 25434

I know you said wake you thursday, but as you guys take a while to get out of bed I thought I would start poking you in the ribs now....so by tomorrow....you'll be sooooo aggravated you will get up....good planning what?....


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hey mate,

Looks like your training is looking, mate, what are you long term objectives, or you just looking to put on lean muscle mass, any thoughts of competing in any sport?


----------



## BestBefore1989

strongmanmatt said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Looks like your training is looking, mate, what are you long term objectives, or you just looking to put on lean muscle mass, any thoughts of competing in any sport?


Thank you Matt

My Long term objective is to remain injury free and healthy

My current objectives are The following target lifts

Squat 250 kg

Bench 150 kg

Dead 275 kg

Press 100 kg

I'm no body builder and never will be. I have no desire to compete in either Power lifting or strong man, I just want to better my best and enjoy picking up heavy stuff


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thank you Matt
> 
> My Long term objective is to remain injury free and healthy
> 
> My current objectives are The following target lifts
> 
> Squat 250 kg
> 
> Bench 150 kg
> 
> Dead 275 kg
> 
> Press 100 kg
> 
> I'm no body builder and never will be. I have no desire to compete in either Power lifting or strong man, I just want to better my best and enjoy picking up heavy stuff


x2


----------



## BestBefore1989

Decided this week to change my split. I have been aching lots of late so decided to increase my recovery time from 3/4 days to an entire week.

From this week I am working a push, pull, legs version of what I was doing before.

So Monday was Push, Wednesdays will be Pull and Friday Legs so if I cant walk properly it wont effect the job.

However it was only Friday when I blasted my back with my good friend BigLbs and I spend Saturday throwing furniture around so I kept this workout short and didn't push myself.

Normal bike warm up, followed by

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x5

Set 4 : 100.0x3

Set 5 : 140.0x2

Set 6 : 210.0x3

*
Seated Machine Row *

Set 1 : 60.0x12

Set 2 : 60.0x12

Set 3 : 80.0x10


----------



## biglbs

Nice mate:thumb:


----------



## 25434

Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing!.... :bounce: nearly the weekend...wahaaaaaaayyeeeeeeee......


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

I haven't been on in a while so hope all is well mate. I'll get caught up tonight with your success


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

just caught up mate, your sessions didnt look too bad to me :lol:

it looks like your going well, some impressive lifts :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> just caught up mate, your sessions didnt look too bad to me :lol:
> 
> it looks like your going well, some impressive lifts :thumb:


Thanks Mate :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Gonna have a three set all upper body day tomozz mate,fancy it if early enough?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Gonna have a three set all upper body day tomozz mate,fancy it if early enough?


Sadly mate, I've got to go and sit in an office all day tomorrow for death by excel. :death:

There has to be a better way for me to earn a living!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sadly mate, I've got to go and sit in an office all day tomorrow for death by excel. :death:
> 
> There has to be a better way for me to earn a living!


----------



## 25434

Morning BB...happy weekend to ya...bet you can't wait to get to it if you're sitting in front of Xcel all day...that is for sure death to the power of 10...hahaha....


----------



## strongmanmatt

BB everything is looking great in here buddy keep it up dude. Your making great progress.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from the gym.

after my normal warm up on the bike I did

* Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x5

Set 4 : 100.0x3

Set 5 : 140.0x2

Set 6 : 180.0x5

I felt Pain in my right knee in the area of the patella so I stopped squatting for tonight

*Leg Press *

I think due to the different set up position this did not hurt my knee at all

Set 1 : 120.0x12

Set 2 : 160.0x12

Set 3 : 200.0x12

Set 4 : 200.0x12

Set 5 : 200.0x12

*Lying Leg Curls *

Set 1 : 30.0x12

Set 2 : 40.0x12

Set 3 : 50.0x12

Set 4 : 60.0x10

*Leg Extensions *

I felt it in my knee straight away so I kept this light

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 25.0x12

Set 3 : 25.0x12

Set 4 : 25.0x12


----------



## biglbs

Good workout mate,as you said your getting very strong so time to be careful.. :thumb:


----------



## Zola

Hope the knee is ok mate! Nice leg pressing.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Good workout mate,as you said your getting very strong so time to be careful.. :thumb:





Zola said:


> Hope the knee is ok mate! Nice leg pressing.


Thanks guys


----------



## 25434

Hey there....yes, be careful of that knee....my right knee plays up now and again and I have to rest it sometimes....achey bits and bobs....sigh.....knees, back.....hehe.....sod.....

Hope it settles for you anyway.


----------



## Davey666

BB will you be putting some newer pics up?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Davey666 said:


> BB will you be putting some newer pics up?


yes mate I was due to take a new pic last week I think, but my Mrs decided she was going to do a car boot sale so the hall, which is where I take the pics, is full of boxes. I will try to get a new pic done soon.


----------



## 25434

ooooeerrrr...pics hey?...hummmm....and wilt thou be fully adorned or posing in your dnky's (a la Greshie)...hahahaha......errrmm...not that I'm saying you have dnky's of course...I think you're much classier than that....actually, there is a guy who trains at my gym and he's always wearing spider man undercrackers which he's happy to show off on a regular basis...make me laugh like hell though, which I don't think is the reaction he's looking for but hey...that's the kinda gal I am! :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> ooooeerrrr...pics hey?...hummmm....and wilt thou be fully adorned or posing in your dnky's (a la Greshie)...hahahaha......errrmm...not that I'm saying you have dnky's of course...I think you're much classier than that....actually, there is a guy who trains at my gym and he's always wearing spider man undercrackers which he's happy to show off on a regular basis...make me laugh like hell though, which I don't think is the reaction he's looking for but hey...that's the kinda gal I am! :laugh:


sadly, no-one has been remotely interested in what's under my trousers for years now so its plain old M&S comfort fit for me!


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> sadly, no-one has been remotely interested in what's under my trousers for years now so its plain old M&S comfort fit for me!


I love M & S knacks at the moment..very pretty........oh and by the way, I just re-read my post and it reads that I'm calling Greshie trashy for doing photo's in his undercrackers..I didn't actually mean it in that way...I really should try to engage my brain cells now and again...so Greshie, if you're reading, please don't take that the wrong way....x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I love M & S knacks at the moment..very pretty........oh and by the way, I just re-read my post and it reads that I'm calling Greshie trashy for doing photo's in his undercrackers..I didn't actually mean it in that way...I really should try to engage my brain cells now and again...so Greshie, if you're reading, please don't take that the wrong way....x


LOL I am sure no one read it that way.

Perhaps I should go get some new knickers before doing the pics

Greshie's invested in his DKNY and Levi's undies and Chic ain't cheap but he's a fashion concious man keen to stay classy; me, I'm normally happy if I can find something comfortable to fit.


----------



## 25434

Me too...I like underwear but I also like really pretty stuff too and luckily there are a great range out there for ladies these days...errrmm...sorry to talk about underwear to you...just commenting....when I work out I wear the biggest ugliest bum covering knacks you've ever seen though cos I'm not keen on everything hanging out for people to see when I'm training but I don't half hope to high heaven that I never have an accident on the way home cos I'd never live down my knacker humiliation...hahahaha....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Me too...I like underwear but I also like really pretty stuff too and luckily there are a great range out there for ladies these days...errrmm...sorry to talk about underwear to you...just commenting....when I work out I wear the biggest ugliest bum covering knacks you've ever seen though cos I'm not keen on everything hanging out for people to see when I'm training but I don't half hope to high heaven that I never have an accident on the way home cos I'd never live down my knacker humiliation...hahahaha....


:lol:I'm sure your not alone. I doubt that keeks and Ruta and all those other ladies that get on stage workout in those little bikinis


----------



## BestBefore1989

Davey666 said:


> BB will you be putting some newer pics up?





BestBefore1989 said:


> yes mate I was due to take a new pic last week I think, but my Mrs decided she was going to do a car boot sale so the hall, which is where I take the pics, is full of boxes. I will try to get a new pic done soon.


OK as promised update pictures are posted in my million dollar man thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/214985-million-dollar-man-3.html#post4082008


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from the gym

Today I did

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 50.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 80.0x3

Set 5 : 100.0x2

Set 6 : 115.0x5

Set 7 : 115.0x5

Set 8 : 115.0x5

*Barbell Shoulder Press (seated) *

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 40.0x10

Set 3 : 50.0x10

Set 4 : 50.0x10

Set 5 : 50.0x7

*Cable Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 40.0x18

Set 2 : 40.0x12

Set 3 : 40.0x14


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

nice improvement on the shoulder press mate:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks, I was most pleased with the bench press.

I repeated my last weeks weight as last week the guy who I asked to spot me was one of those who seems to feel that they should have their hand around the bar, so I was not positive it was all my own work if you know what I mean.

This week I was left alone and the weight felt comfortable :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

brilliant, so we might see 117.5kg in the next session


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> brilliant, so we might see 117.5kg in the next session


bet on it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Zola

Good lifting!!


----------



## biglbs

Hi mate ,you ok?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Hi mate ,you ok?


Just about mate. Work is pi55ing me off at the moment but training is going well. Think I might push for a couple of new PBs next week then finish the course at the end of the month.


----------



## BestBefore1989

So I was quite pleased with today's workout

* Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 100.0x5

Set 3 : 140.0x2

Set 4 : 180.0x2

Set 5 : 220.0x2






But then as I was feeling strong I did

Set 6 : 250.0x1

Now its not pretty but it does go up






* Seated Machine Row*

Set 1 : 50.0x10

Set 2 : 80.0x10

Set 3 : 100.0x10

*Standing dumbbell curls*

run the rack from 25Kg down


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

superb mate, well fcuking done. 250kg, i know i will never see that


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> superb mate, well fcuking done. 250kg, i know i will never see that


never say never mate


----------



## 25434

safc49 said:


> superb mate, well fcuking done. 250kg, i know i will never see that


Couldn't have put it better myself.....fantastic work BB, and nice pics too by the way, you're in good shape methinks....kicking along very nicely .....good jaaaaaaaaaaab.....


----------



## Zola

Just a wee quarter ton! Holy ****. Epic lifting! Reps when get on a pc.


----------



## BestBefore1989

So I was at the hospital seeing the Physio again today.

She wants me to stop heavy leg exercises for a while :scared:

I was already working up to try for a new PB either next week or the week after, so the timing is not ideal.

I will try for a max lift tomorrow and hope to at least match my current squat PB of 2 reps @ 200Kg


----------



## BestBefore1989

Following my Dr's .....*NOT*

I Just got back from the gym and tonight I managed

* Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 100.0x5

Set 4 : 140.0x2

Set 5 : 180.0x2

Set 6 : 210.0x2 *New PB*






Set 7 : 220.0x2 *New PB* :bounce:






*Leg Press *

Set 1 : 180.0x12

Set 2 : 180.0x12

Set 3 : 200.0x12

Set 4 : 200.0x12

* Lying Leg Curls *

Set 1 : 50.0x12

Set 2 : 50.0x12

Set 3 : 80.0x9


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

brilliant mate. many congratulations for your recent lifts. absolutely super

I'll watch the videos when I turn the laptop on tomorrow


----------



## Zola

Awesome lifting, that 220 was easy for you, you could add another 10 or 20 onto that yet!

Well done mate, reps left!


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> brilliant mate. many congratulations for your recent lifts. absolutely super
> 
> I'll watch the videos when I turn the laptop on tomorrow





Zola said:


> Awesome lifting, that 220 was easy for you, you could add another 10 or 20 onto that yet!
> 
> Well done mate, reps left!


Thanks guys


----------



## biglbs

Morning mate


----------



## Davey666

Great squatting BB :thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

just watched the vids mate, luvly jubbly :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Morning mate


Morning


----------



## BestBefore1989

Davey666 said:


> Great squatting BB :thumbup1:





safc49 said:


> just watched the vids mate, luvly jubbly :thumb:


Thanks gents :thumbup:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had been reading a lot recently about the benefits of massage.

Having decided that I would like to try it, I first researched the different types of massage and quickly established that I wanted a sports massage.

I then looked into the different qualifications and who locally had them. This was the hard part, plenty of masseurs offered deep tissue massage but either few masseurs achieve the qualifications in sports massage, that or their advertising sucks.

Anyway, within the distance I was willing to travel I finally found 3 masseurs with the qualifications I was looking for, 1 bloke, 1 lady I would guess in her late 50's and 1 very attractive young lady in her 30's. Ill leave it up to you to guess which one I decided I wanted rubbing my body. :lol:

Now I had no idea what a sports massage entailed but I was a little surprised when I had my first appointment yesterday

After an initial 15/20 min filling out paperwork and asking many questions, it was decided that she would start working on my hams, glutes hip flexors and then delts.

She had me strip to my shorts and jump up on her table lying face down and then covered me with a thick sheet/ thin blanket, explaining that we had to keep the muscles warm she then got some kind of vibrating machine and set to work on me.

Once that was done she did then uncover one leg at a time to massage first my hams. Again this was not what I expected, there was far less oil involved than I would have imagined and I was a little surprised to catch out of the corner of my eye that she was bracing herself and leaning her entire bodyweight (not that there was much of her, 9 stone at a guess)onto her elbow which she was trying to bury as deep as she could into my leg.

Anyway I shan't bore you with everything she did for the next hour but I was very surprised when while working on my shoulders that she told me the muscle was fine but that my rotor cuff needed working on as the flexibility was very poor.

All in all I enjoyed the hour but resisted her request to book another session until I had had a few days to think about it.

First it is not cheap, an hour with her costs the same as 2 months gym membership and second I want time to see if I feel it has helped me.

By the time I went to bed last night I felt like I had been hit by a truck.

Today I can feel where she worked, my hams ache a little and the skin on the back of my legs feels tender, I am not sure if this is where she was rubbing so hard for so long or it is because my hams appear to have somehow grown over night and my delts also feel full and pumped today.

Right now I am thinking I will book to go again, just not as soon or as often as she would have liked.


----------



## Zola

Interesting mate! I recently bought a trigger point foam roller. Was 40 quid but is pretty good for using after back day.

I was told before sports massages can be pretty sore during. . Suppose it depends on the person doing it.

What did she recommend yiu do for the rotator cuffs?


----------



## BestBefore1989

She did say that I had quite a high pain tolerance but that's only because I suffered in silence. Lol.

She gave me some isometric stretching to do


----------



## 25434

Hey BB...I'm a qualified massge therapist and I used to do this "on the side, no extras" haha....if you get a really good masseuse, it sometimes does hurt before it gets better as you are trying to remind the muscle to relax and go back to where it should be as opposed to where it has has moved due to injury, or compensating for an injury in another area. You don't need to have them regularly if that was what you were told, but if your training is impeded then maybe 2 or 3 would help to ease muscular tightness.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey BB...I'm a qualified massge therapist and I used to do this "on the side, no extras" haha....if you get a really good masseuse, it sometimes does hurt before it gets better as you are trying to remind the muscle to relax and go back to where it should be as opposed to where it has has moved due to injury, or compensating for an injury in another area. You don't need to have them regularly if that was what you were told, but if your training is impeded then maybe 2 or 3 would help to ease muscular tightness.


Thanks flubs, that's good to know. I would like to pick you brains at some point if that's OK


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks [Redacted], that's good to know. I would like to pick you brains at some point if that's OK


Ask away, but as I said I used to do it as a "side" and don't practice any more...moved on to other things, will answer if I can tho'.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have been home from the gym for about an hour and it is only now that I am able to type.

I can honestly say I have never felt so destroyed after just one exercise.

Even now, an hour later and after taking ibuprofen, my biceps are in pain as is but to a lesser extent my lats and my neck.

At least I have finally stopped shaking.

My gym today went like this

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 50.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 80.0x3

Set 5 : 100.0x2

Set 6 : 120.0x2

Set 7 : 140.0x2 *new PB* (by 15Kg)

(sadly I have no video to show)

After a couple of minuets sitting in extreme pain whilst my arms shook, I realised that not only was I not goping to be doing anything more today, I would be lucky to drive home safely.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

many congratulations mate :beer: dam nice pressing :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have been home from the gym for about an hour and it is only now that I am able to type.
> 
> I can honestly say I have never felt so destroyed after just one exercise.
> 
> Even now, an hour later and after taking ibuprofen, my biceps are in pain as is but to a lesser extent my lats and my neck.
> 
> At least I have finally stopped shaking.
> 
> My gym today went like this
> 
> *Barbell Bench Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 50.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 50.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 4 : 80.0x3
> 
> Set 5 : 100.0x2
> 
> Set 6 : 120.0x2
> 
> Set 7 : 140.0x2 *new PB* (by 15Kg)
> 
> (sadly I have no video to show)
> 
> After a couple of minuets sitting in extreme pain whilst my arms shook, I realised that not only was I not goping to be doing anything more today, I would be lucky to drive home safely.


Well done mate

cannot rep you again yet


----------



## Zola

Nice pressing!!  :thumbup:


----------



## biglbs

Hope your well mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Hope your well mate


Not to shabby mate, hope you can say the same


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I go for a sports massage now and again mate. It does hurt! I always feel good a couple of days after though. Maybe that's just because the pain has subsided though.


----------



## BestBefore1989

So tonight was shoulders

after my normal warm up on the bike I did the following

*Barbell Shoulder Press*

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 40.0x5

Set 3 : 50.0x5

Set 4 : 60.0x2

Set 5 : 80.0x2 *PB*

Set 6 : 90.0x1 *New PB*






*Dumbbell Arnold Press *

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 20.0x10

Set 3 : 20.0x10

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

Set 1 : 10.0x10

Set 2 : 12.0x10

Set 3 : 14.0x10


----------



## 25434

Can u stop....I'm wearing out those two letters on my keyboard! Hahahaha...well done ya beastie...... 

Can't even rep you cos you're doing em so fast....pft.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Can u stop....I'm wearing out those two letters on my keyboard! Hahahaha...well done ya beastie......
> 
> Can't even rep you cos you're doing em so fast....pft.....


Thank you gorgeous, :lol: Ive always wanted to be a beastie


----------



## Zola

Big pressing! Awesome mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Big pressing! Awesome mate


thanks mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

I don't have many words in my vocabulary, so once again superb mate, be proud :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

More pb's nice!!

You are getting very strong all around now mate,but you have earnt it ,i have seen how hard you push it!

Reps given again!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> More pb's nice!!
> 
> You are getting very strong all around now mate,but you have earnt it ,i have seen how hard you push it!
> 
> Reps given again!


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

started my low weight - high rep workouts tonight with a short but sweet pull session

* Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 60.0x20

Set 2 : 60.0x20

Set 3 : 100.0x12

Set 4 : 100.0x10

high rep dead lifts get the heart beating and the breathing deep

* Barbell Bent Over Row *

Set 1 : 60.0x15

Set 2 : 60.0x15

Set 3 : 60.0x10

job done


----------



## 25434

Nice session as usual....but wait! No peeebeeeee?

Son...I am disappoint.....:laugh:

Just teasing...just teasing...hee hee...have a good weekend.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Nice session there, loving the volume well done mate. Keep at it!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I shall now be working on tendon strength and following my friend biglbs advice of working high reps or 1/2 range of motion reps so never fully extended or bent,

However I am thinking of putting in some isometric training or static holds having read, among others, these study's

The purpose of this study was to concurrently determine the effect that plyometric and isometric training has on tendon stiffness (K) and muscle output characteristics to compare any subsequent changes. Thirteen men trained the lower limbs either plyometrically or isometrically 2-3 times a week for a 6-week period. Medial gastrocnemius tendon stiffness was measured in vivo using ultrasonography during ramped isometric contractions before and after training. Mechanical output variables were measured using a force plate during concentric and isometric efforts. Significant (p < 0.05) training-induced increases in tendon K were seen for the plyometric (29.4%; 49.0 +/- 10.8 to 63.4 +/- 9.2 N x mm(-1)) and isometric groups (61.6%; 43.9 +/- 2.5 to 71.0 +/- 7.4 N x mm(-1)). Statistically similar increases in rate of force development and jump height were also seen for both training groups, with increases of 18.9 and 58.6% for the plyometric group and 16.7 and 64.3% for the isometric group, respectively. Jump height was found to be significantly correlated with tendon stiffness, such that stiffness could explain 21% of the variance in jump height. Plyometric training has been shown to place large stresses on the body, which can lead to a potential for injury, whereas explosive isometric training has been shown here to provide similar benefits to that of plyometric training with respect to the measured variables, but with reduced impact forces, and would therefore provide a useful adjunct for athletic training programs within a 6-week time frame.

PMID: 17685695 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

Also

Submitted 18 September 2000. accepted in final form 18 January 2001.

Next Section

Abstract

The present study aimed to investigate the effect of isometric training on the elasticity of human tendon structures. Eight subjects completed 12 wk (4 days/wk) of isometric training that consisted of unilateral knee extension at 70% of maximal voluntary contraction (MVC) for 20 s per set (4 sets/day). Before and after training, the elongation of the tendon structures in the vastus lateralis muscle was directly measured using ultrasonography while the subjects performed ramp isometric knee extension up to MVC. The relationship between the estimated muscle force and tendon elongation (L) was fitted to a linear regression, the slope of which was defined as stiffness of the tendon structures. The training increased significantly the volume (7.6±4.3%) and MVC torque (33.9±14.4%) of quadriceps femoris muscle. The L values at force production levels beyond 550 N were significantly shorter after training. The stiffness increased significantly from 67.5±21.3 to 106.2±33.4 N/mm. Furthermore, the training significantly increased the rate of torque development (35.8 ± 20.4%) and decreased electromechanical delay (?18.4±3.8%). Thus the present results indicate that isometric training increases the stiffness and Young's modulus of human tendon structures as well as muscle strength and size. This change in the tendon structures would be assumed to be an advantage for increasing the rate of torque development and shortening the electromechanical delay.

and this article

http://www.mkarmwrestling.co.uk/component/k2/item/132-become-a-tendon-titan.html

Does anyone have an opinion? or practicable experience to share?


----------



## 25434

Does anyone have an opinion? or practicable experience to share?

Once I've decrypted what that actually says, broken it down into words I can understand, I'll think about it over a cuppa tea......

..and come back to you if that's ok? :whistling: :laugh:

just one question......Is it anything to do with cake?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Flubs said:


> Does anyone have an opinion? or practicable experience to share?
> 
> Once I've decrypted what that actually says, broken it down into words I can understand, I'll think about it over a cuppa tea......
> 
> ..and come back to you if that's ok? :whistling: :laugh:
> 
> just one question......Is it anything to do with cake?


x2, way over my bald head


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Does anyone have an opinion? or practicable experience to share?
> 
> Once I've decrypted what that actually says, broken it down into words I can understand, I'll think about it over a cuppa tea......
> 
> ..and come back to you if that's ok? :whistling: :laugh:
> 
> just one question......Is it anything to do with cake?


LOL yes its cake, MAN cake, cake with nuts !


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> started my low weight - high rep workouts tonight with a short but sweet pull session
> 
> * Barbell Deadlift *
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x20
> 
> Set 2 : 60.0x20
> 
> Set 3 : 100.0x12
> 
> Set 4 : 100.0x10
> 
> high rep dead lifts get the heart beating and the breathing deep
> 
> * Barbell Bent Over Row *
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x15
> 
> Set 2 : 60.0x15
> 
> Set 3 : 60.0x10
> 
> job done


Haha,that is funny i was gonna do near exactly this workout on Fri,but changed it at last min for chest pmsl)

I have it in my spread sheets filed under memory for this week(i will remeber to do it later this week :cool2:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Was running short on time, so kept my workout to the point

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 80.0x10

Set 2 : 80.0x10

Set 3 : 100.0x10

Set 4 : 180.0 static hold a approx 2 inch below lockout x3 holds for 10 seconds

Set 5 : Isometric press at midd press point as I could not hold the 180.0Kg x3 presses for 10 seconds

Set 6 : 60.0x30 partial reps

|

* Push Ups with Feet Elevated *

Set 1 : 20 Reps

Set 2 : 16 Reps

Set 3 : 13 Reps


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Yup. 180 bench. That's pretty much to the point.


----------



## 25434

Ullo Mr smooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooth.....hee hee....nice session there...but I don't expect anything less from you sir....hope the week is being good to you....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ullo Mr smooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooth.....hee hee....nice session there...but I don't expect anything less from you sir....hope the week is being good to you....


Thanks Hun, my worlds always a better place when you pop in to say Hi


----------



## BestBefore1989

Decided not to train tonight. I still feel wasted.

My shoulders have been screaming since the static holds and Isometric press at mid Bench Press point.

plan an early night tonight and will hit the heavy leg work tomorrow


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Decided not to train tonight. I still feel wasted.
> 
> My shoulders have been screaming since the static holds and Isometric press at mid Bench Press point.
> 
> plan an early night tonight and will hit the heavy leg work tomorrow


That is a wise move, no point in pushing beyond the pain sometimes, you wouldn't be able to give it your all and you'd be tired...good call I say....


----------



## 25434

Bloop in Eck! Ere I am again, durrrrp....morning......have a good day...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Another short and harsh workout tonight

* Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 100.0x5

Set 4 : 140.0x5

Set 5 : 220.0x 10second static hold (felt heavier than I remembered it and also It may be in my head but not wearing wraps made a difference)

Set 6 : 260.0x 10second static hold

Set 7 : 300.0x 10second static hold

*Leg Press Partials*

Set 1 : 160.0x20

Set 2 : 240.0x20

Set 3 : 320.0x12

Set 4 : 320.0x12

Set 5 : 400.0x10


----------



## biglbs

Glad to see these are doing there damage mate,good stuff:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Glad to see these are doing there damage mate,good stuff:thumbup1:


You and BB are really whacking some weights at the moment aintchya? Right couple of beastie boys...heehee....just don't injure yourselves.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> You and BB are really whacking some weights at the moment aintchya? Right couple of beastie boys...heehee....just don't injure yourselves.....


In all seriousness I am right at the edge of my ability right now which is why I am backing off the heavy reps and working the tendons with the static holds etc. :surrender:

Thanks for looking out for me though


----------



## Zola

Scary numbers!!


----------



## biglbs

Thank you for another crackin workout mate,that should do us through this Bank holl,eat sleap and grow


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Thank you for another crackin workout mate,that should do us through this Bank holl,eat sleap and grow


Thank you mate, I'm fooked after that Killer workout.

I will post what I did this morning but LOL I will wait for my good friend BigLbs to post what we did first as we did some exercises Ive never seen before so I have no idea what to call them.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Copy pasted from BIG LBS MASS AND RECOMP.TRAINING AND DIET INFO

Smithy press infront neck

About 9 sets in all explosive and negs incorperated

BB4 got 4 out on 100kg

I did usual silly bollox up to 120k then jumped to 150k only to fail,

BB4 suggested some negs so i did 3 on the last i failed completely,nothing left.so it turned into a big drop set total of 37 reps in all after the fail!

so,,,,,,,,we dropped weights down and kept pumping it out

We managed 20 reps at 70kg (PAIN)

and kept dropping down to fail

AGONY was all

BB4 did some rack pulls high rep ( 3 sets of 15 reps at 100Kg) ,i did calve raises

then 3 sets pulldowns supersetted with close grip **** in desert

2 sets wide grip **** in desert superset with face pulls

1 set machine curls

He forgot the set of 20 rep Tricep pushdowns using about 3/4 of the stack

1 set power curls

1 set strict curls

Single arm row 50kg 10 reps

shrugs 2 sets each to 50k dbell

At this point I was totally done for so stopped before doing myself a damage


----------



## Zola

Wise to quit when ahead!


----------



## biglbs

Zola said:


> Wise to quit when ahead!


And still breathing pmsl,it was a cruel one...


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> And still breathing pmsl,it was a cruel one...


 :tt2:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :tt2:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> View attachment 119870




:lol: took me ages to find that


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> View attachment 119875
> 
> 
> :lol: took me ages to find that


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> View attachment 119880


but that doesn't look anything like you mate :lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> but that doesn't look anything like you mate :lol:


I know ,i am a skinny cvnt now!


----------



## 25434

Hey BB...just in to wish you a happy bank holiday and all that..that last session was a brutal thing...you just be careful! I may have to have a word with Softie chops in case he kills you during his "warm up" session....:laugh: hee heee...just mucking there....just mucking....

I love that smile with the pants down..hahaha...i really love the cheeky smilies...urrrrm? if you will excuse the pun of course...hahaha....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey BB...just in to wish you a happy bank holiday and all that..that last session was a brutal thing...you just be careful! I may have to have a word with Softie chops in case he kills you during his "warm up" session....:laugh: hee heee...just mucking there....just mucking....
> 
> I love that smile with the pants down..hahaha...i really love the cheeky smilies...urrrrm? if you will excuse the pun of course...hahaha....


Thank you gorgeous. I'm suffering right now. Cut down a tree today and I wont bore you with the story of how I come to be without power tools but I did it with an axe. It was not a big tree, the trunk was not as thick as my waist but my forearms are screaming after chopping away at it.

Hope you have a wonderful weekend. X


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hello BB, but that would of made your forearms grow, hope your having a good weekend mate, your training is looking grand.


----------



## biglbs

That tree did'nt land on you did it mate? :confused1:

You ok

Have a great day tomoz x


----------



## 25434

Morning......have a good day today...back to work? Me too.....gonna be great staring out of the window staring at the sun....pft!

Have a good 'un....


----------



## 25434

Ulloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo......cough...clears throat.....ahem....

"when will we see youuuuu agaiiiiiinnnn, do do do do doooo do doo do dooooooo

when will we share training moments......

Will we have to waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit forever, or will we have to suffer, and cry the whole day through! do do, do do do do doooooooooo"

 see what i did there? oh boy i'm good.....x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Corr I don't think I've ever been serenaded before. 

Thank you Flubs, :bounce:

cheered me up that did


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Corr I don't think I've ever been serenaded before.
> 
> Thank you [Redacted], :bounce:
> 
> cheered me up that did


Thank you...I think it was my nice singing tone that gets to people.......cough...


----------



## BestBefore1989

got to the gym a bit later than normal and managed to do,

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 80.0x10

Set 3 : 100.0x10

Set 4 : 180.0x1 min static hold

Set 5 : 180.0x1 min static hold

Set 6 : 180.0x1 min static hold

*Barbell Shoulder Press seated*

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 40.0x10

Set 3 : 80.0x8

Set 4 : 80.0x7

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

Set 1 : 10.0x10

Set 2 : 12.0x10

Set 3 : 16.0x10

*Push Ups with Feet Elevated *

Set 1 : 16 Reps

Set 2 : 15 Reps

Set 3 : 10 Reps


----------



## 25434

Nice session once again BB....oh, and good morning to ya.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Nice session once again BB....oh, and good morning to ya.....


morning Hun, glad to see you've been having fun in the park


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> morning Hun, glad to see you've been having fun in the park


hee hee...I really like those sessions...last year I did one and I got my hair tangled up in the netting as I was crawling underneath it like a ninja warrior!

I had to lie there being all nonchalant....on me back, covered in mud suspended by my own hair wot woz stuck in the net above me......two of the guys had to untangle and pull me out... :blush: took a while for that story to die down I can tell you! and I didn't look so hot by the time they had finished untangling me either....I did a classice case of pulling down me t-shirt, sticking my snozzle in the ai and sauntering off like it never happened...all casual like....:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Oh, I see, so your new hair-do is not only glamorous its also practical. :lol:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Oh, I see, so your new hair-do is not only glamorous its also practical. :lol:


Hee hee..yes that is an advantage..but I did discover last night that if I wash my hair and blow dry it really hot, my hair just stands up waving about all on it's own....hahaha...my friend little boy thought it was hilarious!...bless....I looked liked I was being electrocuted but couldn't stop doing it cos I like to hear him chuckling away...hee heee...daft ole birds gonna daft ole bird right?...hahaha....gunite BB...sleep well...i'm orrrfff...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Had a really bad day at work today as baring the dotting of the i's and the crossing of the t's my job ceased to exist.

went to the gym tonight but I simply didn't have it in me

I got as far a doing some warm up squats but only did 10 reps at 100Kg and realised that is just wasn't happening tonight so I came home.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout was;

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 80.0x10

Set 3 : 100.0x10

Set 4 : 140.0x10 1/4 partial reps

Set 5 : 80.0x20 3/4 reps Biglbs style

Set 6 : 60.0x20 3/4 reps Biglbs style

*Barbell Shoulder Press*

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 40.0x10

Set 3 : 60.0x8

Set 4 : 60.0x8

* Push Ups with Feet Elevated*

Set 1 : 15 Reps

Set 2 : 15 Reps

Set 3 : 15 Reps


----------



## 25434

Morning BB....I was laughing to myself about the partial reps and thinking that you do them deliberately whereas I do them cos I just can't get the weight up!! hahahaha...mebbe I will just report that as partial rep and make myself look good... :lol: .....

Hope today passes well for you......thinking of you by the way...and if you win the race to a new job I will send you my "special" collection of red gummi bears that I keep in my sock drawer for these sorts of occassions...I will, in fact, remove them from the actual sock they are hiding in, brush off the fluff and wont' even lick them before I mail them to to you...how is that for special?

I know...I know...don't thank me...... :mellow: x


----------



## biglbs

Nice to see you keeping up my nasty ones,plenty of explosives in there!


----------



## biglbs

Hugs sent mate:no:still cannot beleive the bad luck on here at the mo:bounce:


----------



## Skye666

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hi, I have been hanging around UK-M for quite a while trying to quietly learn from you guys and gals.
> 
> As that does not appear to be working I have finally decided to make a log of my endeavours.
> 
> Any advice and constructive criticism will be gratefully received and any taking the **** out of the fat old boys efforts will be taken on the chin / in jest.
> 
> *Current stats*
> 
> I'm 49 years young in January
> 
> I'm 5 ft 11 inches tall
> 
> Weight is 226 pounds / 102.5Kg / 16 stone
> 
> Body fat 31% according to my bathroom scales
> 
> Chest 45 inch
> 
> Waist 41 inch
> 
> *About me *
> 
> I have been training for a while, my computer based logs go back to 2006 and I can't be bothered to dig out my note pads that predate the PC, so let's say from 6 to 8 years.
> 
> I believe my biggest failing is my diet.
> 
> Last year I tried my first ever out and out cut and managed to drop from 220lb to 194lb in 4 months but I lost strength as well as size so the following months I tried a 5X5 routine with the MADCOW diet sadly the main result of this was I got fat, damaged my right shoulder and appear to have lost flexibility in my Pecs, Shoulders and Hip flexors!
> 
> *Goals*
> 
> My Long term goal is to be big and strong and fighting fit.
> 
> I have never had a burning desire for a 6 pack but I like the old school slim waist and broad shoulders look.
> 
> My short term goal is to have just the one chin and a stomach that sits in not over my pants.
> 
> *Activity*
> 
> I have hardly trained since November and due to work commitments I shall be away for the 1st week of January, so I plan to start the year with a week of push-ups, pull-ups, squats and crunches before moving onto 8 weeks of Mark Rippetoe's Starting Strength.
> 
> I shall be posting my diet, my supplements, my work outs and I plan to post monthly photos.
> 
> I took the following pics this morning
> 
> View attachment 70910
> View attachment 70911
> View attachment 70912
> 
> 
> I think that covers everything, if I have missed anything out please let me know
> 
> *Progress pictures page 8, 13, 19, 30, 38, 57*
> 
> *
> Videos page 30, 32, 35, 36, 38, 41, 44, 45, 46, 65, 67, 68, 69, 70, 73, 76, 78*


Good luck mr over 40!! It gets a little harder after 40 doesn't


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Good luck mr over 40!! It gets a little harder after 40 doesn't


Or less hard.....pmsl


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Or less hard.....pmsl


 mg: :laugh:

flippin' eck! hee hee....you are a right bunch of naughties.....hahahaha......


----------



## Skye666

..lol...u spk for self!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Or less hard.....pmsl


 :lol: I hear you can get tablets for that :lol:



Skye666 said:


> Good luck mr over 40!! It gets a little harder after 40 doesn't


I truth mate I wouldn't know, I kicked my 40 a day smoking habit on my 40th and joined the LA fitness next to my office before my 41st. Before then I had no interest in weight.

LOL I remember thinking that if I could only bench 50kg, id be happy :blush:


----------



## 25434

Morning BB...have a good 'un...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didn't train yesterday. I will make up for it tonight.

Also I am going to drop Clomid from my PCT this weekend, I am getting blured vision which has never happened to me before. Good job I don't have to drive right now.

LOL that reads like I have real experience, this is only my 3rd ever PCT


----------



## Zola

Wow! Hopefully all ok bud.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hit the gym for a quick workout to go some way to making up for missing my workout yesterday

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 100.0x10

Set 3 : 140.0x8

Set 4 : 180.0x6

Set 5 : 220.0x3

* Barbell Bent Over Row*

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 60.0x10

Set 3 : 60.0x10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Legs today

*Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x10

Set 3 : 100.0x8

Set 4 : 140.0x6

Set 5 : 180.0x5

Set 6 : 220 static hold

Set 7 : 260 static hold

* Leg Press *

Set 1 : 160.0x10

Set 2 : 210.0x10 felt twinge in my right knee so I called it a day


----------



## 25434

Morning...mind those twinges bb....they can turn into something else so easily if you push it...you were wise to stop..

Hope your weekend goes okay....x


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Legs today
> 
> *Barbell Squat *
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 60.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 100.0x8
> 
> Set 4 : 140.0x6
> 
> Set 5 : 180.0x5
> 
> Set 6 : 220 static hold
> 
> Set 7 : 260 static hold
> 
> * Leg Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 160.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 210.0x10 felt twinge in my right knee so I called it a day


I know these static holds are a known thing,but i don't think they serve inserts and joints too well,far better imo to cram blood in the muscle/tendon with silly high reps,just my 10 p mate(inflation)


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I know these static holds are a known thing,but i don't think they serve inserts and joints too well,far better imo to cram blood in the muscle/tendon with silly high reps,just my 10 p mate(inflation)


Wow 500% inflation!

All I know for sure mate is that yesterdays twinge is today's pain.

I don't think it was the static holds but the full range of motion worked on the leg press as the foot position forces the knee over the foot when lowering the weight.

I plan now to drop traditional leg resistance work for a while and incorporate road bike work, cross trainer work and even perhaps hill sprints to see if the high reps it and fill it with blood approach works.

Bench has always been my weak lift so I am going to give smolov jr a try at the same time.


----------



## 25434

Oh blimey BB...sorry to hear you have pain today......good planning to leave off that sort of thing for a bit......go steady hey?....


----------



## Zola

Hopefully its all good in a few days mate, wise to rest it!


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB...doing me sunday swooooshing...thanks for your post...my thumb is throbbing like a good 'un and still bleeding! hahaha...not as much as it was though..god knows what it's going to look like, it wasn't a cut, I actually sliced some of it clean off...bleurrrrgghh...

Hope you are okay BB.....and I'm not being trite..I really do hope you are...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning all

Decided to start my day off with some time on the cross-trainer followed by some light stretching.

:lol: I only did 15 min on the cross trainer and that was enough to work up a sweat.

Tonight will be my first taste of Smolov jr and I must say looking at the spreadsheet for the planned lifts, this is going to be hard work


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from the gym

* Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x8 - warm-up

Set 2 : 97.5x6

Set 3 : 97.5x6

Set 4 : 97.5x6

Set 5 : 97.5x6

Set 6 : 97.5x6

Set 7 : 97.5x6


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just back from the gym
> 
> * Barbell Bench Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x8 - warm-up
> 
> Set 2 : 97.5x6
> 
> Set 3 : 97.5x6
> 
> Set 4 : 97.5x6
> 
> Set 5 : 97.5x6
> 
> Set 6 : 97.5x6
> 
> Set 7 : 97.5x6


wut? did you miss some out? just bench press? hummm...well I don't mean "just" bench press..that is brilliant obviously and heavy weight and all but just bench press?

uh oh! I said it again..sorry if I'm being dweeby...just remember when you want to flatten me into a pub..I mean pulp for asking  that....that....a [Redacted] is for life ya know...hahahaha....cough...how are you?....


----------



## 25434

ps: and i'm short? I mean...really really short...hobbit size?.....cough....

complete with hairy toes?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> wut? did you miss some out? just bench press? hummm...well I don't mean "just" bench press..that is brilliant obviously and heavy weight and all but just bench press?
> 
> uh oh! I said it again..sorry if I'm being dweeby...just remember when you want to flatten me into a pub..I mean pulp for asking  that....that....a flubs is for life ya know...hahahaha....cough...how are you?....


LOL, Quite like the idea of flattening you into a pub 

Yes Hun only bench press today and I will be bench pressing Wednesday, Friday and Saturday as well over the next 3 weeks!

Tuesdays, and Thursdays will be bike/cross trainer work and stretching.

I may well throw some Pendlay Rows in with the bench one day and some pull ups on another but that's it.


----------



## 25434

Okay, thank you for that......

Oooooeeerrrr....stretching dontchya know.....streeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetch......heeheee......take that gently but the way, bit by bit.....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

how's yr leg pain mate?did it turn into anything nasty?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> how's yr leg pain mate?did it turn into anything nasty?


Ill live mate, thanks for asking, Its my patellar tendon.

I have been to the physio for it on the NHS but all they did was ultrasound it 3 times and suggest I a) stand on one leg, B) stand on a wobble board and c) dont squat with heavy weights.

LOL I stand on one leg brushing my teeth, I purchased a wobble board which I struggle to keep balanced but my daughter loves and uses for fun.

I have started seeing a sports massage therapist but at £40 a hour and what with my current work situation, I'm not going as often as they recommend for optimum effect.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Stand on one leg. Brilliant.


----------



## Zola

Hope it sorts itself out with a bit of rest mate!

Is that a new programme you're doing for benching strength whilst you rsst the legs?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Hope it sorts itself out with a bit of rest mate!
> 
> Is that a new programme you're doing for benching strength whilst you rsst the legs?


Yes mate, giving smolov jr a try and being lazy I used this to work out the weights for me http://joshmahony.com/weights/smolov_jr.php


----------



## BestBefore1989

forgot to mention, I did 30 min on the cross trainer this morning followed by some light stretching.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Wow 500% inflation!
> 
> All I know for sure mate is that yesterdays twinge is today's pain.
> 
> I don't think it was the static holds but the full range of motion worked on the leg press as the foot position forces the knee over the foot when lowering the weight.
> 
> I plan now to drop traditional leg resistance work for a while and incorporate road bike work, cross trainer work and even perhaps hill sprints to see if the high reps it and fill it with blood approach works.
> 
> Bench has always been my weak lift so I am going to give smolov jr a try at the same time.


Thanks for text mate,i feel loved

Sorry to hear about the pain,you love your articles and differing routines don't you:lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL, Quite like the idea of flattening you into a pub
> 
> Yes Hun only bench press today and I will be bench pressing Wednesday, Friday and Saturday as well over the next 3 weeks!
> 
> Tuesdays, and Thursdays will be bike/cross trainer work and stretching.
> 
> I may well throw some Pendlay Rows in with the bench one day and some pull ups on another but that's it.


Not if i catch up with youFar more Imo


----------



## BestBefore1989

hit the gym tonight and did

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x8 (warm up)

Set 2 : 105.0x5

Set 3 : 105.0x5

Set 4 : 105.0x5

Set 5 : 105.0x5

Set 6 : 105.0x5

Set 7 : 105.0x5

Set 8 : 105.0x5

|

*
Barbell Bent Over Row *

Set 1 : 100.0x5

Set 2 : 100.0x5

Set 3 : 100.0x5

Set 4 : 100.0x5

Set 5 : 100.0x5

Set 6 : 100.0x5

Set 7 : 100.0x5


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> hit the gym tonight and did
> 
> *Barbell Bench Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x8 (warm up)
> 
> Set 2 : 105.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 105.0x5
> 
> Set 4 : 105.0x5
> 
> Set 5 : 105.0x5
> 
> Set 6 : 105.0x5
> 
> Set 7 : 105.0x5
> 
> Set 8 : 105.0x5
> 
> |
> 
> *
> Barbell Bent Over Row *
> 
> Set 1 : 100.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 100.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 100.0x5
> 
> Set 4 : 100.0x5
> 
> Set 5 : 100.0x5
> 
> Set 6 : 100.0x5
> 
> Set 7 : 100.0x5


nice n simple. 'ave it!


----------



## 25434

Morning BB....hope you are okay and that knee not giving you too much gyp....step away from the bosu balls..hahaha....pft....Do you order stuff from Myprotein at all..cos if you do you could have my points to use if you want? save you some money...I can give you my code if i can remember where it is...I don't need the points and never used 'em...you'd be welcome to them if it would help....x Have a good day.....

and....100 x 5 bent over row?...bleeeding nora!....lol my best to date is only 40kg...hahaha......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning BB....hope you are okay and that knee not giving you too much gyp....step away from the bosu balls..hahaha....pft....Do you order stuff from Myprotein at all..cos if you do you could have my points to use if you want? save you some money...I can give you my code if i can remember where it is...I don't need the points and never used 'em...you'd be welcome to them if it would help....x Have a good day.....
> 
> and....100 x 5 bent over row?...bleeeding nora!....lol my best to date is only 40kg...hahaha......


aww you sweetie

I'm OK for supplements at the moment

Thanks Hun

X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Gym tonight was short but tough,

*
Barbell Bench Press *

warm-up 60 x8

Set 1 : 112.5x4

Set 2 : 112.5x4

Set 3 : 112.5x4

Set 4 : 112.5x4

Set 5 : 112.5x4

Set 6 : 112.5x4

Set 7 : 112.5x4

Set 8 : 112.5x4

I found the last set hard work!


----------



## biglbs

A lot of reps at good weight mate,you feeling being natty now though?


----------



## strongmanmatt

Very Good BB, mightly strong.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> A lot of reps at good weight mate,you feeling being natty now though?


yes mate I have definitely lost strength :thumbdown:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> yes mate I have definitely lost strength :thumbdown:


Oh that's a bitch!

I find my endurance goes first,then strength wains!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Oh that's a bitch!
> 
> I find my endurance goes first,then strength wains!


Even with the loss I an positive that I am stronger now and have gained more permanent strength than I would have without it.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Even with the loss I an positive that I am stronger now and have gained more permanent strength than I would have without it.


Mate,you have gained all around Imo


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Gym tonight was short but tough,
> 
> *
> Barbell Bench Press *
> 
> warm-up 60 x8
> 
> Set 1 : 112.5x4
> 
> Set 2 : 112.5x4
> 
> Set 3 : 112.5x4
> 
> Set 4 : 112.5x4
> 
> Set 5 : 112.5x4
> 
> Set 6 : 112.5x4
> 
> Set 7 : 112.5x4
> 
> Set 8 : 112.5x4
> 
> I found the last set hard work!


Can't for the life of me think why.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Never made it to the gym yesterday. By the time I got home from a day out with the family the gym was closed. I had a splitting headache but I tried to do my workout in my power cage. I felt so rough and after only 2 reps of the first set the weight felt impossibly heavy so I quit.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Nothing is going to plan, the in-laws are still here and my gym session tonight is starting to look unlikely to happen :angry:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Ah there is always tomorrow though matey?


----------



## Donny dog

Where can I find your most recent pics or vids pal?

Incredible progress from page 1 to 57 and would love to see how you're looking now.

Might even give one of these threads a go myself soon...........


----------



## Zola

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nothing is going to plan, the in-laws are still here and my gym session tonight is starting to look unlikely to happen :angry:


Think of it as a rest day


----------



## BestBefore1989

Donny dog said:


> Where can I find your most recent pics or vids pal?
> 
> Incredible progress from page 1 to 57 and would love to see how you're looking now.
> 
> Might even give one of these threads a go myself soon...........


Thanks and welcome to my thread.

Latest videos are 250kg dead lift 17th April and 220kg squat 19th April posted on page 152 and strict Overhead Press 90Kg 24th April posted on page 153.

The most up to date pictures are posted in my million dollar man thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-t...ml#post4082008


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nothing is going to plan, the in-laws are still here and my gym session tonight is starting to look unlikely to happen :angry:


Just write it off mate. Rest day.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Since failing to complete the first week of the Smolov routine, I have been full of a cold and have not trained for 10 days.

Today as a gentle ease back I did

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 45.0x5

Set 2 : 45.0x5

Set 3 : 55.0x5

Set 4 : 75.0x3

Set 5 : 95.0x2

Set 6 : 110.0x5

Set 7 : 110.0x5

Set 8 : 110.0x5

* Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 80.0x5

Set 2 : 80.0x5

Set 3 : 120.0x3

Set 4 : 170.0x2


----------



## Zola

:thumbup: easng back in also matey, has to be done!


----------



## 25434

Ullo you...I also eased back today by doing some washing and ironing...and errrmmm....eating cake I brought back for someone else?...oooop? I'm doomed and god knows what clothes I can get into for work tomorrow....oh! Also slept like a beached whale for several hours on the sofa.....now tell me lovely BB....how good does that make you feel hey? Positively saintly methinks.....now gizzahug hug...(((((((((0)))))).....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ullo you...I also eased back today by doing some washing and ironing...and errrmmm....eating cake I brought back for someone else?...oooop? I'm doomed and god knows what clothes I can get into for work tomorrow....oh! Also slept like a beached whale for several hours on the sofa.....now tell me lovely BB....how good does that make you feel hey? Positively saintly methinks.....now gizzahug hug...(((((((((0)))))).....


Cake and a sofa snooze sounds good to me.

Was a silly boy and stayed up all night last night playing computer games. I just got engrossed in it and the next thing it was 5 am. No point going to bed at 5 am so I had coffee instead.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cake and a sofa snooze sounds good to me.
> 
> Was a silly boy and stayed up all night last night playing computer games. I just got engrossed in it and the next thing it was 5 am. No point going to bed at 5 am so I had coffee instead.


I've done just that myself..it's easy to just think, "I'll just have another go, or I'll just check this other thing out"....but you must sleep...cough....you know, do as I say and not as I don't?...errrmm...ummm...I did get that right didn't I?..hahaha...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

went to the gym today to do what I should have done yesterday

* Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 45.0x5

Set 2 : 45.0x5

Set 3 : 55.0x5

Set 4 : 90.0x3

Set 5 : 115.0x2

Set 6 : 145.0x5

Set 7 : 145.0x5

Set 8 : 145.0x5

after only one month not squatting my flexibility was shot and I ended up having to use the straps to hold the bar steady on my back :thumbdown:

*Overhead Press*

Set 1 : 20.0x5

Set 2 : 20.0x5

Set 3 : 30.0x5

Set 4 : 40.0x3

Set 5 : 50.0x2

Set 6 : 62.5x5

Set 7 : 62.5x5

Set 8 : 62.5x5

* Pedlay Rows *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 70.0x3

Set 5 : 85.0x2

Set 6 : 102.5x5

Set 7 : 102.5x5


----------



## 25434

You will get it back soon enough...dont' let it worry you BB...you know you will be firing on all cylinders before long.......x


----------



## Zola

Body probably knackered from the gaming mate! A good rest and you'll be back in business!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cake and a sofa snooze sounds good to me.
> 
> Was a silly boy and stayed up all night last night playing computer games. I just got engrossed in it and the next thing it was 5 am. No point going to bed at 5 am so I had coffee instead.


What have I been missing?

This sounds like fun!!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Some nice session in here mate.


----------



## biglbs

Alright buddy? x


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Alright buddy? x


This ....hey there BB.....are you okay?...hummmmm........busy, hols, poorly or a bit down.......whichever it is....hope you can get through it....

bigFella.....I'm considering opening up my 'special' pack of emergency gummi bears wot I keep in the sock drawer......oh yeah....the big guns! I reckon 3 reds, 1 orange and 4 greens should do the trick? And....and....I'm not EVEN going to lick them!

I know, it's true.....watta gal.....good friends gonna good friend right?


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> This ....hey there BB.....are you okay?...hummmmm........busy, hols, poorly or a bit down.......whichever it is....hope you can get through it....
> 
> bigFella.....I'm considering opening up my 'special' pack of emergency gummi bears wot I keep in the sock drawer......oh yeah....the big guns! I reckon 3 reds, 1 orange and 4 greens should do the trick? And....and....I'm not EVEN going to lick them!
> 
> I know, it's true.....watta gal.....good friends gonna good friend right?


Save them for when the sh1t realy hits the fan,,,,,, :tongue:

Offering me sweets when I ain't even eating grrr...  :lol:


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Save them for when the sh1t realy hits the fan,,,,,, :tongue:
> 
> Offering me sweets when I ain't even eating grrr...  :lol:


hee heee...you lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrv me, you wanna hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrg me........hahahaha...

I meant them for BB....to coax him out and get him back to his "lifting famerleeeeeeeeee".....gummi bears, it's a tried and tested method...work for me.....:laugh:

the call of the gummi bear.....well known fact......true! serious!

Hey BB....not being naggy or anything but just being here so you know we are all thinking of you......

and we can ignore Softie Choppers who is CLEARLY trying to snaffle my gummi bears despite everything he says...... :tongue: x


----------



## BestBefore1989

awe, thanks babe, the offer of your un-licked gummi bears has cheered me up no end.

My heads not been in the right place and Ive not been eating properly but at least I did some gym work tonight

* Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 45.0x5

Set 2 : 45.0x5

Set 3 : 55.0x5

Set 4 : 75.0x3

Set 5 : 95.0x2

Set 6 : 110.0x4

Set 7 : 105.0x5

Set 8 : 105.0x5

* Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 80.0x5

Set 2 : 80.0x5

Set 3 : 120.0x3

Set 4 : 170.0x2

Set 5 : 200.0x5

* Dips *

Set 1 : 0.0x15

Set 2 : 0.0x12

Set 3 : 0.0x10

*Push Ups with Feet Elevated*

Set 1 : 0.0x30

Set 2 : 0.0x17


----------



## 25434

Hey bb.....sometimes we do a bit orrrrffff.....but we are for ya if you need us ya knarrrrrrrr.....

Nice session there so well done there.....take care you......things are sent to try us at times ....it can b hard.....and as for the food......well, I've been eating all sorts of poop myself recently...but like me, you too will get back on it when the time is right...I have faith in you......have a good Tuesday...x


----------



## Zola

Hope you're ok at the minute mate. Don't let whatever it is bring you down!


----------



## biglbs

Anything I can do mate?Just ask!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Anything I can do mate?Just ask!


Thanks for asking mate, its down to me to get my **** together!


----------



## BestBefore1989

duplicate post :cursing:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks for asking mate, its down to me to get my **** together!


That's true but it don't mean you can't lean on your T'internet pals now and again right?....x

just don't ask him to part with HIS gummi bears cos he just won't do it!


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> duplicate post :cursing:


gawwwd yeah...wut a div!! who do you think you are, me? :laugh:

see how I snuck in the title of well know poppy pop song there?...oh yeah...I'm a bawwwse alright.....hey you...take this...x....all above board and like I'm your auntie for outer mongolia visiting...etc...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hit the gym tonight and did,

* Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 45.0x5

Set 2 : 45.0x0

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 90.0x3

Set 5 : 120.0x2

Set 6 : 150.0x5

Set 7 : 150.0x5

Set 8 : 150.0x5

*Overhead Press*

Set 1 : 20.0x5

Set 2 : 20.0x5

Set 3 : 20.0x5

Set 4 : 35.0x5

Set 5 : 50.0x2

Set 6 : 60.0x5

Set 7 : 60.0x5

Set 8 : 60.0x5

* Pedlay Rows *

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 50.0x5

Set 3 : 50.0x5

Set 4 : 65.0x3

Set 5 : 80.0x2

Set 6 : 95.0x5

Set 7 : 95.0x5

Set 8 : 95.0x5


----------



## 25434

Morning...and phew...loadsa moneeeeeeeeeeeey.....oop! I mean loadsa sets......heehee...what a wag I am.....

Hey there bb, have a great day......noice tidy session there, bet you wuz sweating right?


----------



## BestBefore1989

My Darling, as you very well know; horses sweat, gentlemen perspire.

:tongue:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> My Darling, as you very well know; horses sweat, gentlemen perspire.
> 
> :tongue:


:laugh: yes, and ladies glow.....frankly BB, I glow in rivulets when I'm training hard...hahaha.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

lol

love the imagery, how can rivulets be anything other than a thing of beauty ?

sadly I perspire bucket loads.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> lol
> 
> love the imagery, how can rivulets be anything other than a thing of beauty ?
> 
> sadly I perspire bucket loads.


That's not what you told me you did in buckets,but you do sweat a bit I noticed,i thought it was nerves!!

When your ready mate,i better beast you again!! :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

One man's bucket, is another man's on-suite bathroom :lol:

Ill call you next week and see if we can sort something out :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Still not eating as I should do

Gym tonight was

* Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 45.0x5

Set 2 : 45.0x5

Set 3 : 55.0x5

Set 4 : 75.0x3

Set 5 : 95.0x2

Set 6 : 107.5x5

Set 7 : 107.5x5

Set 8 : 107.5x5

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 80.0x5

Set 2 : 80.0x5

Set 3 : 110.0x3

Set 4 : 160.0x2

Set 5 : 190.0x5

* Dip *

Set 1 : 0.0x18

Set 2 : 0.0x8

Set 3 : 0.0x8


----------



## strongmanmatt

Some good numbers here Mate, How come you not eating you stressed or just trying to diet what's up?! :confused1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

strongmanmatt said:


> Some good numbers here Mate, How come you not eating you stressed or just trying to diet what's up?! :confused1:


I am under a lot of extra stress at the moment Matt


----------



## biglbs

At least you are getting to the gym mate,try shakes and blending stuff up,eat some chocky,anything for some cals buddy....even get down my café and have a chat,i can imagine how you feel,massive fry up on me and shout and rave is fine,a Biglbs hug is always free too x


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> At least you are getting to the gym mate,try shakes and blending stuff up,eat some chocky,anything for some cals buddy....even get down my café and have a chat,i can imagine how you feel,massive fry up on me and shout and rave is fine,a Biglbs hug is always free too x


Thanks mate, I try not to be someone who rants, raves, whinges and whines it wont change the situation and it just negs others out.

Better to try and surround my self with positive vibes, the situation wont change but at least Ill have a better way of looking at it.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate, I try not to be someone who rants, raves, whinges and whines it wont change the situation and it just negs others out.
> 
> Better to try and surround my self with positive vibes, the situation wont change but at least Ill have a better way of looking at it.


Forget the rant then and eat the food:rolleyes:


----------



## Zola

The night is darkest before dawn

Keep the chin up mate, if we can help in any way let us know!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

mate if you want to rant, then rant away. Journals posted on here aren't just records of weights, we're here for support too. If you'd prefer to keep it to yourself that's cool, but don't ever worry about bumming people out.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate, I try not to be someone who rants, raves, whinges and whines it wont change the situation and it just negs others out.
> 
> Better to try and surround my self with positive vibes, the situation wont change but at least Ill have a better way of looking at it.


Hey there...I can understand a little......and I can't offer you a massive fry up but can do a hug? I mean, okay it's a t'internet one but worth having right?

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((o)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))).......biggest one on record so far mister....x

Hey you.....hang on in there...go and have a chinwag with Softie........

humphIdin'tgetthefryupinvitedeadtomedeadtome..... :tongue: awwee...teasing....teasing......:no: :laugh:


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> mate if you want to rant, then rant away. Journals posted on here aren't just records of weights, we're here for support too. If you'd prefer to keep it to yourself that's cool, but don't ever worry about *bumming people* out.


Oi! speak for yourself please...... :lol:

see wut I did there? I has done Saturday night man humour...oh yeahh...I'm settling in very well....hee heee....

Dirk...sorry...just avin' a muck....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Flubs said:


> Oi! speak for yourself please...... :lol:
> 
> see wut I did there? I has done Saturday night man humour...oh yeahh...I'm settling in very well....hee heee....
> 
> Dirk...sorry...just avin' a muck....


yeah, that didn't read well did it? I could have chosen my words better.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks guys  feeling loved


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did 30 min on the cross trainer this morning, that's the first time I have done fasted cardio for ages.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I did 30 min on the cross trainer this morning, that's the first time I have done fasted cardio for ages.


Easy when you have no appetite!

You ok?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Easy when you have no appetite!
> 
> You ok?


LOL fair point, Ill drink a protein shake before I do it tomorrow morning.

Yes mate, thanks for asking.

I'm trying to set a routine, I find its easier to eat cook and arrange meals etc when you have a set routine. So no more staying up late playing computer games and sleeping in in the mornings for me.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL fair point, Ill drink a protein shake before I do it tomorrow morning.
> 
> Yes mate, thanks for asking.
> 
> I'm trying to set a routine, I find its easier to eat cook and arrange meals etc when you have a set routine. So no more *staying up late playing computer games and sleeping in in the mornings for me.*


YES!! stop that....don't make come over there/up there/down there and chuck stones at your window to drag you out into the day!...i will do it...oh yes I will.........

I do fasted cardio and training every day on half a cup of coffee...i tried to have a shake before I did it but it makes me feel sick...so coffee it is....and ahem...CARDIOOOOOO????

heee heeeee.....who do you think you are mister?...me?..hahahaha....hey you...take care of yourself...xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Gym tonight felt like hard work!

I did

* Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 45.0x5

Set 2 : 45.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 90.0x3

Set 5 : 120.0x2

Set 6 : 155.0x5

Set 7 : 155.0x5

Set 8 : 155.0x5

*Overhead Press *

Set 1 : 20.0x5

Set 2 : 20.0x5

Set 3 : 30.0x5

Set 4 : 40.0x3

Set 5 : 50.0x2

Set 6 : 62.5x5

Set 7 : 62.5x5

Set 8 : 62.5x5

* Pedlay Rows *

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 50.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 70.0x3

Set 5 : 80.0x2

Set 6 : 97.5x5

Set 7 : 97.5x5

Set 8 : 97.5x5


----------



## 25434

Morning BB...ouchieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee fella...that wuz a GREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT session...and how well did you sleep after that little lot...good hopefully...take care mister.......xx


----------



## biglbs

That's better mate,crack on!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just washed 10yrs of dust of my push-bike.

New front tyre and inner tube, adjusted the brakes, oiled everything (well WD40'd everything)

off to the gym to get my door keys that I left there last night and then taking my phone to the shop as something is wrong with it and it takes forever to load.

I estimate its only about a 20 mile round trip but there are some big hills on the way.

Only thing I'm not happy about is that I gave to pressure from my wife and agreed to wear a cycle helmet. Everyone looks stupid in those things!


----------



## Zola

Nice! A fine day for a cycle mate. The bike sounds like its still in good nick. :thumbup:

Helmet is a good shout as well from the wife. The bmx / skateboard ones look decent and are quite cheap if looking for alternatives. Im not a fan of the regular helmet look myself.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just washed 10yrs of dust of my push-bike.
> 
> New front tyre and inner tube, adjusted the brakes, oiled everything (well WD40'd everything)
> 
> off to the gym to get my door keys that I left there last night and then taking my phone to the shop as something is wrong with it and it takes forever to load.
> 
> I estimate its only about a 20 mile round trip but there are some big hills on the way.
> 
> Only thing I'm not happy about is that I gave to pressure from my wife and agreed to wear a cycle helmet. Everyone looks stupid in those things!


No,you look fine mate..


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> No,you look fine mate..
> View attachment 125460


you saw me then :thumb:

I AM KNACKERED, my ar5e aches, not used to that little saddle and the F-ing potholes didn't help!

The phone had to have a factory re-set and software upgrade so now I have to re-load all my apps, re set up my mail accounts, broadband codes etc so that will keep me busy this afternoon


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> No,you look fine mate..
> View attachment 125460


 :lol: lolol BigFella...that made me larrrff...


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> you saw me then :thumb:
> 
> *I AM KNACKERED, my ar5e aches,* not used to that little saddle and the F-ing potholes didn't help!
> 
> The phone had to have a factory re-set and software upgrade so now I have to re-load all my apps, re set up my mail accounts, broadband codes etc so that will keep me busy this afternoon


well that ensures another good nights sleep then AND you could foam roll your boootox with a tennis ball to ease the pain.... :blink:

:no: :sneaky2: :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> well that ensures another good nights sleep then AND you could foam roll your boootox with a tennis ball to ease the pain.... :blink:
> 
> :no: :sneaky2: :laugh:


Have you ever tried a deep tissue massage on your glutes with a tennis ball? there is no easing involved but there is pain plenty of pain.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Have you ever tried a deep tissue massage on your glutes with a tennis ball? there is no easing involved but there is pain plenty of pain.


hahahaha....I know.....I was being a smart ass....instead of an achey ass like you....hee heeee......harrrrummmph!....humour....okay, how about a nice warm bath, Epsom salts to ease your muscles and a nice soft bed to sink into...zzzzzzzzzzz......zzzzzzzzzz

that's better...oh! and a cuppa tea, that always works...true story bro..... :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Gym tonight again felt harder than expected. I am worried I am going to suffer my first failure in month one of my new programe.

Anyway, tonight I did

* Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 45.0x5

Set 2 : 45.0x5

Set 3 : 55.0x5

Set 4 : 75.0x5

Set 5 : 95.0x5

Set 6 : 110.0x5

Set 7 : 110.0x5

Set 8 : 110.0x5

* Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 80.0x5

Set 2 : 80.0x5

Set 3 : 115.0x3

Set 4 : 165.0x2

Set 5 : 195.0x5

* Dip *

Set 1 : 0.0x19

Set 2 : 0.0x10

Set 3 : 0.0x8


----------



## 25434

As I said.....no failures...just challenges....

morning BB...have a good day mister....bike riding today?...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> As I said.....no failures...just challenges....
> 
> morning BB...have a good day mister....bike riding today?...x


Yes I will ride the bike to B&Q, I have a leak that I need to fix (well the house does)


----------



## biglbs

That is better mate,it will flow again,i promise you that!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> That is better mate,it will flow again,i promise you that!


Yes it will!

errmm....erm.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Gym today was not the best

*Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 45.0x5

Set 2 : 45.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 95.0x3

Set 5 : 125.0x2

Set 6 : 160.0x5

felt a twinge in my right knee so left it at 1 working set for today

*Overhead Press *

Set 1 : 20.0x5

Set 2 : 20.0x5

Set 3 : 35.0x5

Set 4 : 45.0x3

Set 5 : 55.0x2

Set 6 : 65.0x5

I have to clean the bar off the floor to overhead press. For the last 3 weeks my forearms have been hurting, mainly my left forearm and today the wrist pain caused me to miss the clean for the second working set so I left it for today.

* Pedlay Rows *

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 50.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 70.0x3

Set 5 : 80.0x1

Set 6 : 100.0x5

Set 7 : 100.0x5

Set 8 : 100.0x5

Straps used on the working sets as my forearms were in pain


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from the gym.

Pleased to say I enjoyed today's workout.

I did

* Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 45.0x5

Set 2 : 45.0x5

Set 3 : 55.0x5

Set 4 : 75.0x3

Set 5 : 100.0x2

Set 6 : 112.5x5

Set 7 : 112.5x5

Set 8 : 112.5x5

* Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 80.0x5

Set 2 : 80.0x5

Set 3 : 120.0x3

Set 4 : 180.0x2

Set 5 : 200.0x5

* Dip *

Set 1 : 0.0x12

Set 2 : 0.0x10

Set 3 : 0.0x10


----------



## 25434

Yayeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :bounce: thazzmaboieeeee....gerrin....  . Noice one mister, noice one...


----------



## Zola

You're getting back into beast mode! :thumbup:


----------



## BestBefore1989

gym today went,

* Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 45.0x5

Set 2 : 45.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 95.0x3

Set 5 : 125.0x2

Set 6 : 150.0x1

I wasn't feeling it tonight, was using a bench to ensure below parallel depth, but I kept sitting down on it!

* Overhead Press *

Set 1 : 20.0x5

Set 2 : 20.0x5

Set 3 : 35.0x5

Set 4 : 45.0x3

Set 5 : 55.0x2

Set 6 : 65.0x5

Set 7 : 65.0x5

Set 8 : 65.0x5

* Pedlay Rows *

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 50.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 70.0x3

Set 5 : 80.0x2

Set 6 : 100.0x5

Set 7 : 100.0x5

Set 8 : 100.0x5


----------



## Zola

Good solid work mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Well the gym I go to is closing and they have already sold the dipping station so tonight's workout was

* Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 45.0x5

Set 2 : 45.0x5

Set 3 : 55.0x5

Set 4 : 75.0x5

Set 5 : 100.0x2

Set 6 : 115.0x5

Set 7 : 115.0x5

Set 8 : 115.0x5

* Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 80.0x5

Set 2 : 80.0x5

Set 3 : 120.0x3

Set 4 : 180.0x2

Set 5 : 210.0x5


----------



## 25434

Uh oh! Is there another gym u can go to? How long have u got before they close totally?

Saturday hug for ya by the way....((((((0))))))


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Uh oh! Is there another gym u can go to? How long have u got before they close totally?
> 
> Saturday hug for ya by the way....((((((0))))))


There is one other I can get to on the push bike but its more expensive and does not have either a squat rack or a power cage :thumbdown:


----------



## biglbs

I see your strength is resuming nicely,Darkside will make you very strong this time buddy...Hope you are well since we spoke..


----------



## BestBefore1989

So.....given my work situation, lack of financial security etc. and the local gym closing.

I should probably train in my power cage in my garage and just up the reps to compensate for the fact that I cant get more that 200kg (inc bar) on my bar.

I probably shouldn't order a 7ft Olympic bar, 8 X 25kg plates, 2 X 20Kg plates, 2 X 15kg plates, 2X 10kg plates, 4 X 5kg plates and 4 X 2.5kg plates, But I just did


----------



## JANIKvonD

hello big boi  training looks good, but bad news on the job/gym front 

sub'd (nothing to do with @Flubs maybe sticking her erse up in here)


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> So.....given my work situation, lack of financial security etc. and the local gym closing.
> 
> I should probably train in my power cage in my garage and just up the reps to compensate for the fact that I cant get more that 200kg (inc bar) on my bar.
> 
> I probably shouldn't order a 7ft Olympic bar, 8 X 25kg plates, 2 X 20Kg plates, 2 X 15kg plates, 2X 10kg plates, 4 X 5kg plates and 4 X 2.5kg plates, But I just did


All around yours then?


----------



## BestBefore1989

JANIKvonD said:


> hello big boi  training looks good, but bad news on the job/gym front
> 
> sub'd (nothing to do with @Flubs maybe sticking her erse up in here)


Welcome to my journal mate, I hope flubs doest let you down.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> All around yours then?


Ill give you a bell when they get here and you can help me take then for a test drive :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ill give you a bell when they get here and you can help me take then for a test drive :thumb:


Sounds great mate:thumb:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Welcome to my journal mate, I hope [Redacted] doest let you down.


I will not be putting my bottom on show anytime soon. :blink:

better put a smilie in so you don't think I'm being arrse...:laugh: see wut I did there? oh yeah! I'm good...I'm really good....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I will not be putting my bottom on show anytime soon. :blink:
> 
> better put a smilie in so you don't think I'm being arrse...:laugh: see wut I did there? oh yeah! I'm good...I'm really good....


JANIKvonD is confused, no buns on display in a double front biceps poise, its guns baby :2guns:


----------



## JANIKvonD

BestBefore1989 said:


> JANIKvonD is confused, no buns on display in a *double front biceps poise*, its guns baby :2guns:


ill settle for that


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> So.....given my work situation, lack of financial security etc. and the local gym closing.
> 
> I should probably train in my power cage in my garage and just up the reps to compensate for the fact that I cant get more that 200kg (inc bar) on my bar.
> 
> I probably shouldn't order a 7ft Olympic bar, 8 X 25kg plates, 2 X 20Kg plates, 2 X 15kg plates, 2X 10kg plates, 4 X 5kg plates and 4 X 2.5kg plates, But I just did


naughty 

feels good doesn't it? I'm skint, but i'm going to by a car in the next couple of weeks. I can feel it coming on. Only a cheapish second hand one, but still... the missus is going to kill me.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Quick update,

Garage has been cleared out and cleaned.

I have laid some rubber matting on the floor in preparation of the arrival of of my new weights tomorrow.

I just want to nip to the shops for some tipp-ex to paint over the weight stamped on each plate and Ill be sorted apart from deciding how to store them.


----------



## Zola

Pics of progress mate?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Pics of progress mate?


Me or the garage ?

Lol


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Me or the garage ?
> 
> Lol


Oh, garage for sure.....al those lovely weights just sitting there gleaming back at us....:laugh:


----------



## Davey666

Ya BB get some pics up.


----------



## Zola

BestBefore1989 said:


> Me or the garage ?
> 
> Lol


Both! :thumbup:  I love seeing how a diy plan comes together.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Why the tip ex mate?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Why the tip ex mate?


To paint over the number on each plate so you can see at a glance what weight it is


----------



## BestBefore1989

:cursing: :cursing: Called the courier as they are supposed to call an hour before delivery and I had not heard from them. Turns out there was a mix up between them and Fitness Superstore and to cut the story short, no weights till Monday :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :cursing: :cursing: Called the courier as they are supposed to call an hour before delivery and I had not heard from them. Turns out there was a mix up between them and Fitness Superstore and to cut the story short, no weights till Monday :cursing: :cursing:


 :thumbdown:


----------



## 25434

Oh dear! Delay on the weights....gaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh! That would irk me no end....hope you are having a good weekend though, weather is lovely.....I'm vegging in the garden...just watched a robin have a right ole argument with a magpie about who is going in the bird bath first...hahaha....the tweeny weeny robin won the battle....heehee....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Oh dear! Delay on the weights....gaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh! That would irk me no end....hope you are having a good weekend though, weather is lovely.....I'm vegging in the garden...just watched a robin have a right ole argument with a magpie about who is going in the bird bath first...hahaha....the tweeny weeny robin won the battle....heehee....


Just back from Earls court. Took my girls to the London Film and Comic Con.

I just about managed to cope with spending 5 hours being surrounded by girls in their late teens/early twenty s all dressed in skin tight outfits.

:lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just back from Earls court. Took my girls to the London Film and Comic Con.
> 
> I just about managed to cope with spending 5 hours being surrounded by girls in their late teens/early twenty s all dressed in skin tight outfits.
> 
> :lol:


Thanks for invite:tongueh friend of mine


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Thanks for invite:tongueh friend of mine


 :lol: you where doing cardio mate, I was just walking around trying hard not to think about it!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: you where doing cardio mate, I was just walking around trying hard not to think about it!


Good man,yes more cardio after Mia goes to bed,had 1 slice salami as well now---I know how to live!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Good man,yes more cardio after Mia goes to bed,had 1 slice salami as well now---I know how to live!!!


I could not be so disciplined with my diet, but you are reaping the rewards of your dedication and that must feel good. :beer:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I could not be so disciplined with my diet, but you are reaping the rewards of your dedication and that must feel good. :beer:


Pmsl ,dunno about feeling good,i hate these two days with a vengeance food wise,but cardio makes it bearable. 

But I know what you mean it does feel good,should be 66lbs down this week I hope:cool:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Planning to start a new program when my new weights arrive on Monday.

I'm going to have a go at a 4 day split and run Jim Wendler 5 3 1 big but boring.

Monday Squat 5/3/1

assistance 5X10 squat, Leg curl, decline sit up

Tuesday Bench 5/3/1

assistance 5X10 D/bell Bench press, D/bell fly, Leg raises

Thursday Deadlift 5/3/1

assistance 5X10 Deadlift, D/Bell row, Plank

Friday OH Press 5/3/1

assistance 5X10 Overhead Press, Chin ups, Dumbbell Side Bend.

I am worried about how my bad knee will hold out doing all those squats but we shall see.

:lol: so it will be BB does BBB :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

we can be 5/3/1 buddies!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> we can be 5/3/1 buddies!


  :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Hulllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo........ :bounce: 

I've got a really tight Marks and spencer vest I can air if want to see it? complete with two stomachs, back fat and two nipples masquerading as boobs...but hey...i'm not bothered.. :death: :laugh: :laugh:

oh! and I'm not twenty something....sod...out on all counts...hahahaha....

DISCLAIMER FOR ANYONE READING AND MISCONSTRUING: I was having a jest....just a jest....jaj for for short..and I am short...vewwy vewwy short...I am in fact a hobbit!!

Hope monday is good to ya...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hulllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo........ :bounce:
> 
> I've got a really tight Marks and spencer vest I can air if want to see it? complete with two stomachs, back fat and two nipples masquerading as boobs...but hey...i'm not bothered.. :death: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> oh! and I'm not twenty something....sod...out on all counts...hahahaha....
> 
> DISCLAIMER FOR ANYONE READING AND MISCONSTRUING: I was having a jest....just a jest....jaj for for short..and I am short...vewwy vewwy short...I am in fact a hobbit!!
> 
> Hope monday is good to ya...


Thanks for the email Flubs  I didnt know M&S did string vests for ladys :wub:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have been busy all day doing something that I thought would take an hour tops !

My weights arrived today



One had the rubber coating damaged in transit so I am waiting on its replacement.

I unpacked them all



I then spent ages cleaning them (tip from the salesman)all as they where coated with some kind of oil for storage/transit and it came off when you handled them



I then used the Tipp-Ex on them (tip from the salesman)



stacked them in the corner



My Gym



:thumb:


----------



## 25434

Phwoooooooaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...now I am really realllllllllllyyyyyyyy envious......lovely....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Phwoooooooaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...now I am really realllllllllllyyyyyyyy envious......lovely....


Your more than welcome to come play with my new toys with me.


----------



## BestBefore1989

So, I just did day 1 of the Big But Boring and I can honestly say I'm wasted, they should rename it Big and Bl00dy Brutal.

Im scared !

Even taking into account that due to my knee I have squatted very little of late, it has been 3 weeks since I last squatted just one set of 5 reps at 160KG, but even so I thought week one at least would be a comfortable ease into the routine. - No Chance.

*Barbell Squat *

Warm up

Set 1 : 67.5x5

Set 2 : 80.0x5

Set 3 : 92.5x3

Working sets

Set 4 : 110.0x5

Set 5 : 125.0x5

Set 6 : 142.5x5 (I put a belt and straps on for this set. I don't know if its the extra weight or how tight the straps where but this set had my knee tendon hurting)

*Assistance Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 85.0x10

Set 2 : 85.0x10

Set 3 : 85.0x10

Set 4 : 85.0x10

Set 5 : 85.0x10 (I had planned a 60 second rest between sets. LOL after the second set that went out the window)

* Lying Leg Curls*

Set 1 : 25.0x10

Set 2 : 25.0x10

Set 3 : 25.0x10

Set 4 : 25.0x10

Set 5 : 25.0x1 (I guessed the weight to use for this exercise and plainly guessed wrong)

|

* Decline Crunch *

Set 1 : 10 Laps/Reps

Set 2 : 10 Laps/Reps

Set 3 : 10 Laps/Reps

Set 4 : 10 Laps/Reps

Set 5 : 10 Laps/Reps

sat here now eating pasta and mince and I am knackered!


----------



## biglbs

Good job mate,mind that knee though FFs!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Good job mate,mind that knee though FFs!


Planning on training Mondays, Tuesdays, Thursdays and Fridays.

I normally train late but as your aware I can train any time I want at the moment, so.... if you fancy a popping over for a workout mate, just let me know :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Planning on training Mondays, Tuesdays, Thursdays and Fridays.
> 
> I normally train late but as your aware I can train any time I want at the moment, so.... if you fancy a popping over for a workout mate, just let me know :thumb:


Will do mate,this should be last week of GVT with post exhaust so I will get this out the way,then come up nxt week hopefully!


----------



## 25434

Well, tat wuz a session and a half..and I agree with BB.....watch your knee...don't wanna be reading that you gawwwwn and pulled something so bad you can't train at all.......easy does it guy, easy does it....and....cough.....if you and softie chops are gonna be doing y'all man thang with your new weights you need to gather allllllllllll your strength.....

Althooooooooo..............seeing as he's lost so much weight now methinks he will only be able to lift about 5kgs so you'll prolly be alroight....prolly.......errm....prolly.......

But....sshhhhh.dont tell him I said that cos being dangled upside down over beachy head by my hairy toes doesn't really appeal..... :whistling:

Think I got away with that one.....tiptoes quietly out.......sideways......


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Well, tat wuz a session and a half..and I agree with BB.....watch your knee...don't wanna be reading that you gawwwwn and pulled something so bad you can't train at all.......easy does it guy, easy does it....and....cough.....if you and softie chops are gonna be doing y'all man thang with your new weights you need to gather allllllllllll your strength.....
> 
> Althooooooooo..............seeing as he's lost so much weight now methinks he will only be able to lift about 5kgs so you'll prolly be alroight....prolly.......errm....prolly.......
> 
> But....sshhhhh.dont tell him I said that cos being dangled upside down over beachy head by my hairy toes doesn't really appeal..... :whistling:
> 
> Think I got away with that one.....tiptoes quietly out.......sideways......


----------



## BestBefore1989

:thumb: cant remember the last time my legs where as fooked as they are today :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Brutal squatting! Well done.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Brutal squatting! Well done.


Thanks mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

hi mate, hope all is very well. ive been on the forum but not in the journal section for a long time

i havent had anything to post to be honest. should be back at it from monday


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> hi mate, hope all is very well. ive been on the forum but not in the journal section for a long time
> 
> i havent had anything to post to be honest. should be back at it from monday


Good to hear from you mate :thumb:


----------



## 25434

safc49 said:


> hi mate, hope all is very well. ive been on the forum but not in the journal section for a long time
> 
> i havent had anything to post to be honest. should be back at it from monday


Yeah, ya lazy burger! Get back in ere and suffer with the rest of us why dontchya  . X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 1, Week 1, workout 2 of BBB

*Barbell Bench Press *

Warm up

Set 1 : 47.5x5

Set 2 : 47.5x5

Set 3 : 65.0x5

Working sets

Set 4 : 77.5x5

Set 5 : 90.0x5

Set 6 : 102.5x5

* Dumbbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x10

Set 3 : 30.0x10

Set 4 : 30.0x10

Set 5 : 30.0x10

* Dumbbell Incline Fly *

Set 1 : 15.0x10 ( form was awful, far to heavy after all that pressing)

Set 2 : 10.0x10

Set 3 : 10.0x10

Set 4 : 10.0x10

Set 5 : 10.0x10

* Leg Raise *

Set 1 : 10 Laps/Reps

Set 2 : 10 Laps/Reps

Set 3 : 10 Laps/Reps

Set 4 : 10 Laps/Reps

Set 5 : 10 Laps/Reps


----------



## 25434

Ooooohhh...bet your chesticles were pumped after that little lot....haha....noice wan BB, noice wan....


----------



## BestBefore1989

LOL spent all day hobbling around as my legs are totally buggered from Mondays workout.

Oh and my youngest daughter picked now to go over her phone usage allowance for the first time ever, by so far that her phone bill alone this months was £110 when its normally £30 !

Ill have to make up a list of chores for her to pay me back with.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 1, Week 1, workout 3 of BBB

I was worried going into this workout, my legs still ached from Mondays workout but

Warm up of foam roller and dynamic stretching.

*Barbell Deadlift *

Warm-up sets

Set 1 : 87.5x5

Set 2 : 105.0x5

Set 3 : 120.0x3

Working sets

Set 4 : 142.5x5

Set 5 : 165.0x5 (mixed grip)

Set 6 : 187.5x5 (straps)

Assistance sets

Set 7 : 110.0x10 (swapped to mixed grip part way through)

Set 8 : 110.0x10 (mixed grip)

Set 9 : 110.0x10 (Grip failed on 7th lift so straps for the last 3 reps)

Set 10 : 110.0x10 (straps)

Set 11 : 110.0x10 (straps)

(I am unused to such high reps and my back was burning )

* One Arm Dumbbell Row *

Set 1 : 16.0x10

Set 2 : 16.0x10

Set 3 : 16.0x10

Set 4 : 16.0x10

Set 5 : 16.0x10

(Part of me is confident that I could and should have used heavier weights but having said that by set 5 my forearms burned, my grip will go before my back will)

* Plank *

Set 1 : 00:01:00

Set 2 : 00:01:00

KNACKERED !


----------



## Davey666

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cycle 1, Week 1, workout 3 of BBB
> 
> I was worried going into this workout, my legs still ached from Mondays workout but
> 
> Warm up of foam roller and dynamic stretching.
> 
> *Barbell Deadlift *
> 
> Warm-up sets
> 
> Set 1 : 87.5x5
> 
> Set 2 : 105.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 120.0x3
> 
> Working sets
> 
> Set 4 : 142.5x5
> 
> Set 5 : 165.0x5 (mixed grip)
> 
> Set 6 : 187.5x5 (straps)
> 
> Assistance sets
> 
> Set 7 : 110.0x10 (swapped to mixed grip part way through)
> 
> Set 8 : 110.0x10 (mixed grip)
> 
> Set 9 : 110.0x10 (Grip failed on 7th lift so straps for the last 3 reps)
> 
> Set 10 : 110.0x10 (straps)
> 
> Set 11 : 110.0x10 (straps)
> 
> (I am unused to such high reps and my back was burning )
> 
> * One Arm Dumbbell Row *
> 
> Set 1 : 16.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 16.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 16.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 16.0x10
> 
> Set 5 : 16.0x10
> 
> (Part of me is confident that I could and should have used heavier weights but having said that by set 5 my forearms burned, my grip will go before my back will)
> 
> * Plank *
> 
> Set 1 : 00:01:00
> 
> Set 2 : 00:01:00
> 
> KNACKERED !


Good going BB.

DB rows are hard for grip after all them deads lol. I used to have to strap for them.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cycle 1, Week 1, workout 3 of BBB
> 
> I was worried going into this workout, my legs still ached from Mondays workout but
> 
> Warm up of foam roller and dynamic stretching.
> 
> *Barbell Deadlift *
> 
> Warm-up sets
> 
> Set 1 : 87.5x5
> 
> Set 2 : 105.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 120.0x3
> 
> Working sets
> 
> Set 4 : 142.5x5
> 
> Set 5 : 165.0x5 (mixed grip)
> 
> Set 6 : 187.5x5 (straps)
> 
> Assistance sets
> 
> Set 7 : 110.0x10 (swapped to mixed grip part way through)
> 
> Set 8 : 110.0x10 (mixed grip)
> 
> Set 9 : 110.0x10 (Grip failed on 7th lift so straps for the last 3 reps)
> 
> Set 10 : 110.0x10 (straps)
> 
> Set 11 : 110.0x10 (straps)
> 
> (I am unused to such high reps and my back was burning )
> 
> * One Arm Dumbbell Row *
> 
> Set 1 : 16.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 16.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 16.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 16.0x10
> 
> Set 5 : 16.0x10
> 
> (Part of me is confident that I could and should have used heavier weights but having said that by set 5 my forearms burned, my grip will go before my back will)
> 
> * Plank *
> 
> Set 1 : 00:01:00
> 
> Set 2 : 00:01:00
> 
> KNACKERED !


Good going mate. Have you tried Kroc rows? 5 sets of 20 of the heaviest you can manage. They make me cry.


----------



## 25434

Goodness me!! that wuz a workout and a half there...you got all grarrrrrggggggggghhhhh didn't you?..hahaha......have a great weekend BB...beeeeg hugs..(((((o)))))...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Good going mate. Have you tried Kroc rows? 5 sets of 20 of the heaviest you can manage. They make me cry.


I've not tried that, sounds painful LOL


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> I've not tried that, sounds painful LOL


It is. It's one that wendler recommends. I do them if I have the time (it is 200 reps). You feel a bit funny afterwards.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from the gym

Cycle 1, Week 1, Workout 4 of BBB

*Standing Overhead Press *

warm-up

Set 1 : 27.5x5

Set 2 : 32.5x5

Set 3 : 37.5x3

Working set

Set 4 : 45.0x5

Set 5 : 50.0x5

Set 6 : 57.5x5

* Standing Dumbbell Press*

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 20.0x10

Set 3 : 20.0x10

Set 4 : 20.0x10

Set 5 : 20.0x10

* Chin Up *

Set 1 : 0.0x2 (My forearms where on fire, this simply wasn't going to happen so I did dips)

*Dips *

Set 1 : 0.0x10

Set 2 : 0.0x10

Set 3 : 0.0x10

Set 4 : 0.0x10

Set 5 : 0.0x10

* Side Bend *

Set 1 : 20.0x12

Set 2 : 20.0x12

Set 3 : 20.0x12

Set 4 : 20.0x12

Set 5 : 20.0x12


----------



## 25434

I don't understand the dips? 0.0x10? Wut? So no weight? Urrrmmm....scratch scratch....how? Where? Wut? Errrmmmm......

(This was at least ten minutes wait whilst I was thinking this through)......tick rock tick tick.........

Do you mean......gulp.......that you just dipped your body weight without a chain round your waist.....I know, I know, try not to face plant in despair...:laugh: I can't help it.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I don't understand the dips? 0.0x10? Wut? So no weight? Urrrmmm....scratch scratch....how? Where? Wut? Errrmmmm......
> 
> (This was at least ten minutes wait whilst I was thinking this through)......tick rock tick tick.........
> 
> Do you mean......gulp.......that you just dipped your body weight without a chain round your waist.....I know, I know, try not to face plant in despair...:laugh: I can't help it.....


I guess I could have explained that better.

Yes Hun bodyweight dips ( approx 16 stone)

I plan to change what second assistance exercise I do for next week as what I tried last week didn't really work!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It is. It's one that wendler recommends. I do them if I have the time (it is 200 reps). You feel a bit funny afterwards.


I feel like I need to read the book. Ill see if my local library has it.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I feel like I need to read the book. Ill see if my local library has it.


Would that be in that e book? I have that printed out...I will look through and see if it mentions it at all....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> I feel like I need to read the book. Ill see if my local library has it.


I'll send you the e-book. no nee to shell out for it. I'll PM you tmrw. Off to bo bo's now.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

If you give us your email addy I'll send you the e-book. Don't know why I was going all cloak and dagger with the pm's. I'd had a glass of wine.


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It is. It's one that wendler recommends. I do them if I have the time (it is 200 reps). You feel a bit funny afterwards.


Like this?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 128869


lol. yes. but with smaller delts.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> If you give us your email addy I'll send you the e-book. Don't know why I was going all cloak and dagger with the pm's. I'd had a glass of wine.


Thanks :thumb:

I've PM'd you

I cant rep from my phone but now I'm on my PC I still cant rep you yet.

IOU Reps :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

humph...I couldn't email you my version as I printed it off..would have sent it in the post though.......ole Dirk "quick off the drawer " McQuirk beat me to it...heehee...

hey there BB...hope you are relaxing in the sun today with nice cold beer or something....have a good one...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> humph...I couldn't email you my version as I printed it off..would have sent it in the post though.......ole Dirk "quick off the drawer " McQuirk beat me to it...heehee...
> 
> hey there BB...hope you are relaxing in the sun today with nice cold beer or something....have a good one...x


I've been sat in front of my PC reading 5/3/1:beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 1, Week 2, workout 1 of BBB

Warm up of foam roller (Dam those Piriformis ones HURT) and dynamic stretching.

*Barbell Squat *

warm-up

Set 1 : 67.5x5

Set 2 : 85.0x5

Set 3 : 100.0x3

Working set

Set 4 : 117.5x3

Set 5 : 135.0x3

Set 6 : 150.0x6 (at least I remembered to not stop at 3)

assistance work

Set 7 : 85.0x10

Set 8 : 85.0x10

Set 9 : 85.0x10

Set 10 : 85.0x10

Set 11 : 85.0x10

*Lying Leg Curls *

Set 1 : 25.0x10

Set 2 : 25.0x10

Set 3 : 25.0x10

Set 4 : 25.0x10

Set 5 : 25.0x10

* Decline Crunch *

Set 1 : 10 Reps

Set 2 : 10 Reps

Set 3 : 10 Reps

Set 4 : 10 Reps

Set 5 : 10 Reps


----------



## BestBefore1989

Once again my legs are totally fooked, as always my right knee is suffering most !

I think its the assistance work that's getting me, I have trained with 5x5 and 3X5 reps for the last two years, so I am used to the type of sets required by the 5/3/1 part of the programme, its the 50 reps afterwards I'm not used to.


----------



## Zola

Must be too much volume mate as you say!

Hopefully nothing too serious. :thumbup:


----------



## JoePro

BestBefore1989 said:


> Once again my legs are totally fooked, as always my right knee is suffering most !
> 
> I think its the assistance work that's getting me, I have trained with 5x5 and 3X5 reps for the last two years, so I am used to the type of sets required by the 5/3/1 part of the programme, its the 50 reps afterwards I'm not used to.


Be careful with your volume then man. Or change the exercise if you feel it could be leg curls causing you a bit of pain?

I never have pain through squats, deads or bench or anything substantial but I know some exercises like leg curls and leg extensions can cause a bit of pain for people. Extensions definitely for me.

EDIT: It may be the extra squat work too, but I'm not too sure really. If you keep your form and you are at 45% (I think it's 45% for the 5x10 assistance) then it should not be doing any significant damage. If it is, then think about some different assistance work instead.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Once again my legs are totally fooked, as always my right knee is suffering most !
> 
> I think its the assistance work that's getting me, I have trained with 5x5 and 3X5 reps for the last two years, so I am used to the type of sets required by the 5/3/1 part of the programme, its the 50 reps afterwards I'm not used to.


Hay buddy sad to hear that,to me it sounds as though an imbalance is being caused in the knee,so during use it rears its head by giving pain,i would have an osteo check it mate,call me if you want to see mine he is sh1t hot at this stuff!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Must be too much volume mate as you say!
> 
> Hopefully nothing too serious. :thumbup:





JoePro said:


> Be careful with your volume then man. Or change the exercise if you feel it could be leg curls causing you a bit of pain?
> 
> I never have pain through squats, deads or bench or anything substantial but I know some exercises like leg curls and leg extensions can cause a bit of pain for people. Extensions definitely for me.
> 
> EDIT: It may be the extra squat work too, but I'm not too sure really. If you keep your form and you are at 45% (I think it's 45% for the 5x10 assistance) then it should not be doing any significant damage. If it is, then think about some different assistance work instead.





biglbs said:


> Hay buddy sad to hear that,to me it sounds as though an imbalance is being caused in the knee,so during use it rears its head by giving pain,i would have an osteo check it mate,call me if you want to see mine he is sh1t hot at this stuff!


Thanks Guys

I believe I am suffering from a combination of muscle fatigue - good pain and bad pain - my long standing problem that I used to think was patellar tendinitis but I now believe is patellofemoral pain syndrome. Either way the physio I saw at the hospital was unable to help me and the sports massage therapist has not helped.

Any way, time to hit the gym and work on my chest :thumbup1:


----------



## JoePro

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> I believe I am suffering from a combination of muscle fatigue - good pain and bad pain - my long standing problem that I used to think was patellar tendinitis but I now believe is patellofemoral pain syndrome. Either way the physio I saw at the hospital was unable to help me and the sports massage therapist has not helped.
> 
> Any way, time to hit the gym and work on my chest :thumbup1:


Good grief. Hope you're okay then. See how it feels on the next lower day!

Joe.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 1, Week 2, workout 2 of BBB

* Barbell Bench Press *

warm up

Set 1 : 47.5x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 72.5x3

working set

Set 4 : 85.0x3

Set 5 : 97.5x3

Set 6 : 110.0x3 (more than a little disappointed, this felt stupidly heavy)

* Dumbbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x10

Set 3 : 30.0x10

Set 4 : 30.0x10

Set 5 : 30.0x10

* One Arm Dumbbell Row *

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x10

Set 3 : 30.0x10

Set 4 : 30.0x10 ( should have done another set but despite my wearing straps my forearms where burning up my set 4)

All in all I am disappointed. I plan to finish this cycle as is and then review things.

I may go from working out Mon, Tue and Thur, Fri to Mon, Wed Fri, Sat to see if a days rest between workouts helps or I may drop back either to a 3 day week or to less support sets


----------



## JoePro

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cycle 1, Week 2, workout 2 of BBB
> 
> * Barbell Bench Press *
> 
> warm up
> 
> Set 1 : 47.5x5
> 
> Set 2 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 72.5x3
> 
> working set
> 
> Set 4 : 85.0x3
> 
> Set 5 : 97.5x3
> 
> Set 6 : 110.0x3 (more than a little disappointed, this felt stupidly heavy)
> 
> * Dumbbell Bench Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 30.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 30.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 30.0x10
> 
> Set 5 : 30.0x10
> 
> * One Arm Dumbbell Row *
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 30.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 30.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 30.0x10 ( should have done another set but despite my wearing straps my forearms where burning up my set 4)
> 
> All in all I am disappointed. I plan to finish this cycle as is and then review things.
> 
> I may go from working out Mon, Tue and Thur, Fri to Mon, Wed Fri, Sat to see if a days rest between workouts helps or I may drop back either to a 3 day week or to less support sets


The rest might help you mate. Nothing to be disappointed about though! You got the weight aimed for, and that will make all the difference in your next cycle - that's a guarantee.

Think of it, you might be doing that now, but the next time you go for your 3 and you could get 112.5 for 6 reps. Double reps for excess weight.

Don't sweat it :thumbup1:

Joe.


----------



## 25434

Ullo BB...you need a cuppa tea and a digestive and a good think....it will come to you...in a flash of ooooomph....you'll be up and orrrfff.....you will....stop rolling your eyes mister...gird your loins, gerranewworkout and off we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..... :thumb:

right?.....yup! I reckon...xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have read and re-read 5/3/1 and have realised I have been making several mistakes.

I have been doing what I thought made sense to do as my assistance work, Dips etc but I will now drop what I want to do and replace it with the correct programme. Lets face it Jim Wendler knows what he's talking about so who am I to question it?

Also, I, like the fool I am have been lifting 50% of my 1 rep max instead of 30-40% of my training max!

The book reads "The big question here is how much weight to use for the "down" sets of 10 reps. The first time you try this, go light. Very light. Go with something you know will be easy - maybe around 30-40% of your max."

Also, my forearms have been sore since I went crazy on the Pendlay rows at the back end of May so I am hopeful that reducing the number of exercises I am doing by correctly following the programme and by reducing the weight of the assistance exercises by correctly following the programme, I will be able to recover!


----------



## Zola

Good book mate? Fancy sending it my way for a read? In exchange I can send some good books back


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Good book mate? Fancy sending it my way for a read? In exchange I can send some good books back


No chance you cheeky fooker, buy it like the rest of us had to :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> No chance you cheeky fooker, buy it like the rest of us had to :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


----------



## JoePro

Yeah Wendler's training max is different from your actual 1RM.

What are you using to calculate your weights btw? I'm using a spreadsheet I found online, it's pretty good!

Formatted both lbs and kgs.


----------



## Zola

BestBefore1989 said:


> No chance you cheeky fooker, buy it like the rest of us had to :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


 :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 1, Week 2, workout 3 of BBB

HOLY COW! what a difference chalk makes, I didn't use my straps at all today

*Barbell Deadlift *

warm-up

Set 1 : 87.5x5

Set 2 : 110.0x5

Set 3 : 132.5x3

working set

Set 4 : 155.0x3

Set 5 : 177.5x3

Set 6 : 197.5x4

assistance sets

Set 7 : 87.5x10

Set 8 : 87.5x10

Set 9 : 87.5x10

Set 10 : 87.5x10

Set 11 : 87.5x10

* Leg Raise*

Set 1 : 15 Laps/Reps

Set 2 : 15 Laps/Reps

Set 3 : 15 Laps/Reps

Set 4 : 15 Laps/Reps

Set 5 : 15 Laps/Reps


----------



## BestBefore1989

JoePro said:


> Yeah Wendler's training max is different from your actual 1RM.
> 
> What are you using to calculate your weights btw? I'm using a spreadsheet I found online, it's pretty good!
> 
> Formatted both lbs and kgs.


Yea I found a spreadsheet on www.DIY-StrengthTraining.com mate


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cycle 1, Week 2, workout 3 of BBB
> 
> HOLY COW! what a difference chalk makes, I didn't use my straps at all today
> 
> *Barbell Deadlift *
> 
> warm-up
> 
> Set 1 : 87.5x5
> 
> Set 2 : 110.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 132.5x3
> 
> working set
> 
> Set 4 : 155.0x3
> 
> Set 5 : 177.5x3
> 
> Set 6 : 197.5x4
> 
> assistance sets
> 
> Set 7 : 87.5x10
> 
> Set 8 : 87.5x10
> 
> Set 9 : 87.5x10
> 
> Set 10 : 87.5x10
> 
> Set 11 : 87.5x10
> 
> * Leg Raise*
> 
> Set 1 : 15 Laps/Reps
> 
> Set 2 : 15 Laps/Reps
> 
> Set 3 : 15 Laps/Reps
> 
> Set 4 : 15 Laps/Reps
> 
> Set 5 : 15 Laps/Reps


See the effect I have on you!!!!!!One coffee and Godzilla lives pmsl,nice work buddy!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> See the effect I have on you!!!!!!One coffee and Godzilla lives pmsl,nice work buddy!


One day I will also have 22 inch arms


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> One day I will also have 22 inch arms


Mate as I said you looked realy solid and 'lumpy'(remember that --pmsl)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 1, Week 2, workout 4 of BBB

*Standing Military Press *

warm-ups

Set 1 : 27.5x5

Set 2 : 35.0x5

Set 3 : 40.0x3

working sets

Set 4 : 47.5x3

Set 5 : 55.0x3

Set 6 : 60.0x8

assistance work

Set 7 : 27.5x10

Set 8 : 27.5x10

Set 9 : 27.5x10

Set 10 : 27.5x10

Set 11 : 27.5x10

Chin Up

Set 1 : 0.0x3 (once again my forearms where not going to let me do this)

I need to let my forearms rest and recover

I also need to plan out how I will train next week, Monday is my 24th wedding anniversary, so my squats are going to have to make way for a romantic evening.


----------



## Zola

Many congrats mate. Take a few rest days and enjoy yourselves. The wife will thank you for it


----------



## JoePro

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cycle 1, Week 2, workout 4 of BBB
> 
> *Standing Military Press *
> 
> warm-ups
> 
> Set 1 : 27.5x5
> 
> Set 2 : 35.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 40.0x3
> 
> working sets
> 
> Set 4 : 47.5x3
> 
> Set 5 : 55.0x3
> 
> Set 6 : 60.0x8
> 
> assistance work
> 
> Set 7 : 27.5x10
> 
> Set 8 : 27.5x10
> 
> Set 9 : 27.5x10
> 
> Set 10 : 27.5x10
> 
> Set 11 : 27.5x10
> 
> Chin Up
> 
> Set 1 : 0.0x3 (once again my forearms where not going to let me do this)
> 
> I need to let my forearms rest and recover
> 
> I also need to plan out how I will train next week, Monday is my 24th wedding anniversary, so my squats are going to have to make way for a romantic evening.


Good going as per-usual 

Enjoy your anniversary mate and congratulations.


----------



## 25434

Happy anniversary BB....have a lovely time....x


----------



## biglbs

Congratulations buddy!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just has a sample of gonutrition.com's Turkish delight flavoured whey protein 80.

If you like Turkish delight you will love it, it mixed great and had no after taste :beer:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just has a sample of gonutrition.com's Turkish delight flavoured whey protein 80.
> 
> If you like Turkish delight you will love it, it mixed great and had no after taste :beer:


Great! :thumb:

:no: blerrrrrrggghh.....:laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cycle 1, Week 2, workout 4 of BBB
> 
> *Standing Military Press *
> 
> warm-ups
> 
> Set 1 : 27.5x5
> 
> Set 2 : 35.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 40.0x3
> 
> working sets
> 
> Set 4 : 47.5x3
> 
> Set 5 : 55.0x3
> 
> Set 6 : 60.0x8
> 
> assistance work
> 
> Set 7 : 27.5x10
> 
> Set 8 : 27.5x10
> 
> Set 9 : 27.5x10
> 
> Set 10 : 27.5x10
> 
> Set 11 : 27.5x10
> 
> Chin Up
> 
> Set 1 : 0.0x3 (once again my forearms where not going to let me do this)
> 
> I need to let my forearms rest and recover
> 
> I also need to plan out how I will train next week, Monday is my 24th wedding anniversary, so my squats are going to have to make way for a romantic evening.


Take your missus to the gym with you, you fcuking lightweight


----------



## 25434

Heeheee on Dirk McQuirk!!

Hope you had a lovely weekend BB and that you had a lovely time with your wife in the nice weather.....x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Due to the fact that I'm a lightweight, I took Monday off training.

Leg day will now be Saturdays

so today was

Cycle 1, Week 32, workout 1 of BBB

* Barbell Bench Press *

warm-up

Set 1 : 47.5x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 72.5x3

working set

Set 4 : 90.0x5

Set 5 : 102.5x3

Set 6 : 115.0x4

assistance sets

Set 7 : 50.0x10

Set 8 : 50.0x10

Set 9 : 50.0x10

Set 10 : 50.0x10

Set 11 : 50.0x15

|

* One Arm Dumbbell Row *

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x10

Set 3 : 30.0x10

Set 4 : 30.0x10

Set 5 : 30.0x10

I hope that paid for the two beers I had yesterday.


----------



## biglbs

TWO BEERS?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> TWO BEERS?
> View attachment 130547


Yea mate, I know how trip the light fantastic :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 1, Week 3, workout 2 of BBB

foam roller and active stretching followed by

*Barbell Deadlift *

warm-up

Set 1 : 87.5x5

Set 2 : 110.0x5

Set 3 : 132.5x3

working set

Set 4 : 165.0x5

Set 5 : 187.5x3

Set 6 : 210.0x3

assistance work

Set 7 : 87.5x10

Set 8 : 87.5x10

Set 9 : 87.5x10

Set 10 : 87.5x10

Set 11 : 87.5x10

* Leg Raise *

Set 1 : 15 Reps

Set 2 : 15 Reps

Set 3 : 15 Reps

Set 4 : 12 Reps

Set 5 : 12 Reps


----------



## 25434

Noice...noice.....  . Two beers...of course...two....cough...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Noice...noice.....  . Two beers...of course...two....cough...


 :innocent:


----------



## 25434

Morning BB.....hope today is good for you......I can't stop chuckling at that pic of the elephant face planted in the sea....lolol....really funny.....

Hope you are ok....you are in my thoughts on the work front thing BB........I don't want o be nosy in any way cos that is not my style but that doesn't mean I don't think about you, and in fact any of the others who are having a hard time.....and wonder how things are going......right...oooeeerrrrr....I had a bit of a moment there...right in your journal! Pft....I prolly need a cuppa tea....

Take care mister...catch up with ya laters.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning BB.....hope today is good for you......I can't stop chuckling at that pic of the elephant face planted in the sea....lolol....really funny.....
> 
> Hope you are ok....you are in my thoughts on the work front thing BB........I don't want o be nosy in any way cos that is not my style but that doesn't mean I don't think about you, and in fact any of the others who are having a hard time.....and wonder how things are going......right...oooeeerrrrr....I had a bit of a moment there...right in your journal! Pft....I prolly need a cuppa tea....
> 
> Take care mister...catch up with ya laters.....


Just trying to stay positive and be proactive. Sure I have days when I don't do either very well but Hey Ho!


----------



## biglbs

Strong moffo,for sure...looking good buddy


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Strong moffo,for sure...looking good buddy


Thanks mate, next week sees the reintroduction of TestE and a de load week, so the week after should start to see an increase on the number of reps I can smash out of the pre-set weights.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate, next week sees the reintroduction of TestE and a de load week, so the week after should start to see an increase on the number of reps I can smash out of the pre-set weights.


I look forward to seeing this happen buddy,cool!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 1, Week 3, workout 3 of BBB

*Standing Military Press*

warm-up

Set 1 : 27.5x5

Set 2 : 35.0x5

Set 3 : 40.0x3

working set

Set 4 : 50.0x5

Set 5 : 57.5x3

Set 6 : 65.0x7

assistance sets

Set 7 : 27.5x10

Set 8 : 27.5x10

Set 9 : 27.5x10

Set 10 : 27.5x10

Set 11 : 27.5x10

*Dips *

Set 1 : 2.5x10

Set 2 : 2.5x10

Set 3 : 2.5x10

Set 4 : 2.5x10

Set 5 : 2.5x10

off to get dinner now, Ill catch up on everyone's journals later


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Did you loose your job mate? I tried flicking through some pages there and assumed that's what it was


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> Did you loose your job mate? I tried flicking through some pages there and assumed that's what it was


I didnt so much loose it as it ceased to exist


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> I didnt so much loose it as it ceased to exist


Sorry to hear that. Hopefully something pops up soon


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hopefully something pops up soon


Thanks mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 1, Week 3, Workout 4 of BBB

* Barbell Squat *

warm-up

Set 1 : 67.5x5

Set 2 : 85.0x5

Set 3 : 100.0x3

working set

Set 4 : 125.0x5

Set 5 : 142.5x3

Set 6 : 160.0x7

assistance sets

Set 7 : 85.0x10 ( by mistake as I'm an idiot who cant follow simple instructions)

Set 8 : 67.5x10

Set 9 : 67.5x10

Set 10 : 67.5x10

Set 11 : 67.5x10

* Lying Leg Curls*

Set 1 : 25.0x10

Set 2 : 25.0x10

Set 3 : 25.0x10

Set 4 : 25.0x10

Set 5 : 25.0x10

Right off to dig out the stash I squirreled away last year.


----------



## Keeks

Sorry to hear about your job and hope things sort themselves out soon.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Sorry to hear about your job and hope things sort themselves out soon.


Thanks Hun, sadly no irons left in the fire at this time but Ill keep at it till something comes along :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks Hun, sadly no irons left in the fire at this time but Ill keep at it till something comes along :thumbup1:


Fingers crossed for you, and something will come along soon enough. :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just pinned 500mg of test e

the plan is

Week 1-12 test e 500mg per week

Weeks 2-12 mesterolone @ 25mg

Week 2-4 dbol @30mg ed taken 10mg with Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner

Weeks 5-12 tren-Acetate 50mg EOD

week 1-14 Nolvadex on hand to be taken if I feel the need

week 15-17- day 1 clomid 200mg and Nolvadex 40mg then Clomid 50mg and Nolvadex 20mg ed

week 15-17 GHRP-2 and CJC1295 both at 100 mcg 1 dose at bed time


----------



## JoePro

Good squatting man... During this cycle I'm going to blow your squat out of the water though 

I ain't been on much lately sorry so I just got on to update my log.

good going as usual though, sorry about your job. Wont be long and something else will be about!


----------



## BestBefore1989

well as its deload week I'm sure you pee all over my squats next week :lol:

My squat feels"off" at the moment. I tried videoing it today but the camera set up was V. bad


----------



## JoePro

BestBefore1989 said:


> well as its deload week I'm sure you pee all over my squats next week :lol:
> 
> My squat feels"off" at the moment. I tried videoing it today but the camera set up was V. bad


Haha true true... Fine. In 4 weeks time, my squat will be better!

And what's up man? What's your concerns?


----------



## BestBefore1989

JoePro said:


> Haha true true... Fine. In 4 weeks time, my squat will be better!
> 
> And what's up man? What's your concerns?


It just didn't feel right but the video doesn't show anything obvious to me. So perhaps it was just in my mind.


----------



## JoePro

BestBefore1989 said:


> It just didn't feel right but the video doesn't show anything obvious to me. So perhaps it was just in my mind.


That's normally what it is.

I haven't recorded myself squatting but I consider my form to be pretty good.


----------



## BestBefore1989

well I'm suffering today. pip in my left quad and my normal post squat patellar flair up in my right knee.

LOL dropped the soap in the shower this morning, dam it hurt picking it back up!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> well I'm suffering today. pip in my left quad and my normal post squat patellar flair up in my right knee.
> 
> LOL dropped the soap in the shower this morning, dam it hurt picking it back up!


Mind the company you keep in shower then mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Mind the company you keep in shower then mate


Mr rubber duck's not like that


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Do you have a specific programme for your foam roller work? Do you take it to the gym with you, or do it before you go?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Do you have a specific programme for your foam roller work? Do you take it to the gym with you, or do it before you go?


My gym is my garage so my foam roller lives in there along with my swiss ball which is great for back stretches.

foam roller stretches I do are IT Band, Quadriceps Hamstring and piriformis on squat and deadlift days.

Back on the other two sessions


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

When you start your tren a, what sites do you use?

I seen you got new weights for your home gym. I love being able to work out at home. Beats sitting in traffic and waiting for equipment to be free


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> When you start your tren a, what sites do you use?
> 
> I seen you got new weights for your home gym. I love being able to work out at home. Beats sitting in traffic and waiting for equipment to be free


I use shoulders mate

Yes its good no one hogging the equipment but I do also like some company at times, and it help to have a spotter when you go heavy


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> I use shoulders mate
> 
> Yes its good no one hogging the equipment but I do also like some company at times, and it help to have a spotter when you go heavy


That's true mate, it was better when my mate trained with me and safer if trying a new PB.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just had my good friend biglbs pop round for a sneaky little workout.

I am supposed to be on a de-load week as part of my 5/3/1 programme so wanted to avoid heavy weight low rep stuff.

Biglbs is doing his recomp work so was also looking for higher rep work so we had similar goals.

Shoulders

warm up with a few military presses 10 to 15 reps up to 40kg

Biglbs devised the following superset

4 X super set

military presses X 10

round the world (side lateral raise to front lateral raise in a 4 raise sets, so right hand = 3pm raise, 2pm raise, 1pm raise 12 o'clock raise) X4, 10kg per hand

one arm standing rear lateral raise ( think of how you do a front raise but behind you instead of in front of you) X 10 5Kg

upright row X 15 20kg

(PAIN)

shrugs 3 sets up to 140kg at 10 reps

Dumbbell bent over rear lateral raise

2 sets of 10 with 10kg per hand

Biglbs did the same, just more reps than me

I was fooked at the end but I wasn't the only one.

LOL he was so fooked he couldn't lift/drink his post workout shake without spilling it.

Thanks for the workout mate :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Thanks mate,very kind of you to let me come 'round to play!!!Pmsl

Though I think your recollection of reps may be a little shadey,i recall doing double your reps one set,also double your weight in another,age is affecting your memory!

Sorry about all the mess I made,dropping and spilling anything I went near! :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,very kind of you to let me come 'round to play!!!Pmsl
> 
> Though I think your recollection of reps may be a little shadey,i recall doing double your reps one set,also double your weight in another,age is affecting your memory!
> 
> Sorry about all the mess I made,dropping and spilling anything I went near! :lol:


I said you did more reps, I just didn't say how many more:tongue:

Doh your right, you did the round the world with 10kg I only did them with 5's but then you cheated, you where doughnut assisted

:lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I said you did more reps, I just didn't say how many more:tongue:
> 
> Doh your right, you did the round the world with 10kg I only did them with 5's but then you cheated, you where doughnut assisted
> 
> :lol:


Don't tell everyone about it....


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> I said you did more reps, I just didn't say how many more:tongue:
> 
> Doh your right, you did the round the world with 10kg I only did them with 5's but then you cheated, you where *doughnut assisted*
> 
> :lol:


Oh oh, let the cat out of the bag thereops:


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> Oh oh, let the cat out of the bag thereops:


He offered me one but I'm still a novice and have only dabbled with krispy kremes so I had to say no, I'm simply not ready for proper hardcore sugar-coated jam doughnuts

:lol:


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> View attachment 131297
> Don't tell everyone about it....


DID SOMEONE MENTION DOUGHNUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTS!!!

please don't rush to invite me to the next session if there will be doughnuts!! I hate them...:no: :no: :drool: :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> DID SOMEONE MENTION DOUGHNUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTS!!!
> 
> please don't rush to invite me to the next session if there will be doughnuts!! I hate them...:no: :no: :drool: :laugh:


OMG, just the thought of you on a sugar high :w00t:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> OMG, just the thought of you on a sugar high :w00t:


lol


----------



## 25434

safc49 said:


> lol
> 
> View attachment 131321


lol...and nice to see you back again safc49...x


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Flubs said:


> lol...and nice to see you back again safc49...x


Awhh, thank you :blush:


----------



## 25434

Morning BB..it's pooping down here but hot aswell...not a great combination...hope you have a good day..x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> DID SOMEONE MENTION DOUGHNUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTS!!!
> 
> please don't rush to invite me to the next session if there will be doughnuts!! I hate them...:no: :no: :drool: :laugh:


The cornerstone of any pre workout snack.....sugar with fat to slow the release a bit and carbs from grain,better than a crappy drink any day! :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have let my cardio slip, in fact I have been looking back through my logs and I am ashamed to say it has been a LONG time since I consistently did any cardio and I am now paying the price for this, even biglbs commented on how out of breath I was yesterday and how I need to up my cardio.

I have been under a lot of stress of late and that can affect breathing so my problems are adding to my problems.

So this morning (all be it late morning as I over slept) I started the day with fasted cardio

30 min on the cross trainer set to resistance level 8 keeping speed in the 60's I was fooked and sweating buckets. :surrender:

I followed that up with some wobble board work and had planned to do some stretches but I need to dig out the yoga mat as I'm sure my wife would not thank me for lying on the carpet whilst literally soaked in sweat

I remember I used to have the cross trainer set at a much higher resistance level which goes to show just how far I have regressed.:sad:


----------



## biglbs

Computor says NO,so I owe you reps for this mate,great to see you grabbing that bull firmly by the horns,don't forget Biglbs cardio as set out in the instruction manual I left you...pmsl


----------



## 25434

GOOD!

Carrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrdeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!

:bounce: :bounce: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Computor says NO,so I owe you reps for this mate,great to see you grabbing that bull firmly by the horns,don't forget Biglbs cardio as set out in the instruction manual I left you...pmsl


I showed the cardio instruction manual to my wife, she said she's keen to loose weight, not desperate! :sad:

:lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Good on ya mate, that's what I still need to do, get back at it consistently


----------



## Zola

Good man for getting back to cardio! Gotta keep the ticker healthy mate.

:thumbup:


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> Good on ya mate, that's what I still need to do, get back at it consistently





Zola said:


> Good man for getting back to cardio! Gotta keep the ticker healthy mate.
> 
> :thumbup:


Thanks Ive just got to keep at it


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks Ive just got to keep at it


You will You now have one of those,i will enforce it mate!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I showed the cardio instruction manual to my wife, she said she's keen to loose weight, not desperate! :sad:
> 
> C
> 
> U
> 
> N
> 
> T
> 
> !
> 
> :lol:


----------



## 25434

BigFella! Language....goodness me...you two are a right pair of naughties at the moment... 

Don't make ban the donuts! Too much sugar clearly.....:laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> BigFella! Language....goodness me...you two are a right pair of naughties at the moment...
> 
> Don't make ban the donuts! Too much sugar clearly.....:laugh:


was he being naughty?

I just thought he was saying he will train with me again next week, He's "down with the kids" and uses that text speech

see, you, next, Tuesday


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> was he being naughty?
> 
> I just thought he was saying he will train with me again next week, He's "down with the kids" and uses that text speech
> 
> see, you, next, Tuesday


Oh! Errmmm.....back pedal...back pedal.....in that case I would just like to reinforce how much I lurrrrrrv you two guys....



Right then....I think I got out of that one ok....lol


----------



## Xaran

Hey guys, new to this site and after any help or guidance I can get! About to start first cycle of test-e, really concerned with pct but unsure anywhere reliable, heard nolvadex is essential! Any thoughts, thanks


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

@Flubs

quads looking really well there :thumb: who you trying to kid with your negative talk about your condition :nono:


----------



## 25434

Xaran said:


> Hey guys, new to this site and after any help or guidance I can get! About to start first cycle of test-e, really concerned with pct but unsure anywhere reliable, heard nolvadex is essential! Any thoughts, thanks


Urrrmmm....anything to do with cake?


----------



## 25434

safc49 said:


> @[Redacted]
> 
> quads looking really well there :thumb: who you trying to kid with your negative talk about your condition :nono:


Ooooooohh...thank you very much indeed.... :blush: it's a bit shrek like above that area...lol...very kind of you....


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Flubs said:


> Urrrmmm....anything to do with cake?


god bless your innocent wee mind :whistling:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Xaran said:


> Hey guys, new to this site and after any help or guidance I can get! About to start first cycle of test-e, really concerned with pct but unsure anywhere reliable, heard nolvadex is essential! Any thoughts, thanks


try this section http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/


----------



## BestBefore1989

Xaran said:


> Hey guys, new to this site and after any help or guidance I can get! About to start first cycle of test-e, really concerned with pct but unsure anywhere reliable, heard nolvadex is essential! Any thoughts, thanks


Have a look at the stickys in the Forum: Steroid and Testosterone information as a start. Good luck


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> @Flubs
> 
> quads looking really well there :thumb: who you trying to kid with your negative talk about your condition :nono:


^^^ This.


----------



## Xaran

Thanks guys, major trouble with clom/nolva is reliable sourcing! Won't start cycle without it at hand first! Any suggestions, many thanks


----------



## BestBefore1989

Xaran said:


> Thanks guys, major trouble with clom/nolva is reliable sourcing! Won't start cycle without it at hand first! Any suggestions, many thanks


Start a thread in the Steroid and Testosterone information section but be careful how you seek the advice your after.

UK-Muscle.co.uk Posting Rule no 3 reads UK-Muscle.co.uk is not a place to buy, sell or promote the use of any illegal, banned, counterfeit or prescription medications or goods.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hamster said:


> Subbed :thumb:


Welcome Hamster, thanks for stopping by :bounce:


----------



## BestBefore1989

30 min on the cross trainer set to resistance level 8 keeping speed in the 60's done to a soundtrack of dodgy 80's music

Some standing and squatting wobble board work then some static stretching.

I haven't been as remiss with my stretching as I have been with my cardio but dam, this morning I was as flexible as a brick.

I forgot to eat an extra 450Kcal yesterday to make up for yesterdays cardio, so I'm going to need to catch up today.

I got on the scales this morning and I'm still 238lb so give or take a lb or two I have been 17 stone for over a month


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 1, Week 4, workout 2&3 of BBB (combined as its so little work)

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 75.0x5

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 90.0x5

Set 2 : 110.0x5

Set 3 : 135.0x5

I know its a de load week and all, but it hardly seemed worth doing. The warm up took longer.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> *Barbell Bench Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 50.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 75.0x5
> 
> *Barbell Deadlift *
> 
> Set 1 : 90.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 110.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 135.0x5
> 
> I know its a de load week and all, but it hardly seemed worth doing. The warm up took longer.


Nowwwwwwwww...who does THAT remind me of I wonder? Heehee..... Noice session there still BB....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Half an hour on the cross trainer again this morning.

LOL Its getting old already and Ive only been doing it 3 days.

I still only have it set to resistance level 8 and I'm still keeping speed in the 60's.

If I get through the week, Ill take the weekend off and perhaps even try the interval setting next week

Did the wobble board work then some static stretching.

Its going to be hot today!

have a good one everyone


----------



## k8tjane

Good start to the day, enjoy the lovely weather :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

k8tjane said:


> Good start to the day, enjoy the lovely weather :thumbup1:


Thank you hun, hope you have a good day X


----------



## SCOOT123

BestBefore1989

i was looking at your pictures from over 100 pages ago!

Any changes from then! you look like your doing super well fair play man! NICE!


----------



## BestBefore1989

SCOOT123 said:


> BestBefore1989
> 
> i was looking at your pictures from over 100 pages ago!
> 
> Any changes from then! you look like your doing super well fair play man! NICE!


Thanks I appreciate that :thumb:

your quite right, I am over due doing some update pictures.


----------



## BestBefore1989

:cursing: Local Asda have decided in their wisdom they they no longer have to stock Gold top milk or Quark ! :cursing: Its hard enough to get sufficient protein in me as it is:cursing:


----------



## biglbs

SCOOT123 said:


> BestBefore1989
> 
> i was looking at your pictures from over 100 pages ago!
> 
> Any changes from then! you look like your doing super well fair play man! NICE!


Good shout,,,,,aaaaaaaaaand then?


----------



## BestBefore1989

OK I found these which where taken mid April.

I don't think I've changed much if at all since taking them, however my plan is to eat and eat and grow over the next 3 months so Ill do more pics then.

:lol:One day I might even learn how to flex properly!




























Progress pictures page 8, 13, 19, 30, 38, 57, 122, 177

Videos page 30, 32, 35, 36, 38, 41, 44, 45, 46, 65, 67, 68, 69, 70, 73, 76, 78, 81, 82, 86, 87, 89, 101, 103, 105, 111, 140, 143, 152, 153


----------



## k8tjane

That's some cracking progress from your starting pics young man


----------



## BestBefore1989

k8tjane said:


> That's some cracking progress from your starting pics young man


aww thanks 

PM me your address and Ill post you the cheque for the young man comment


----------



## k8tjane

Well that does not look like the body of a 50 year old.

(I take debit & credit cards)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hamster said:


> Can't fault that....awesome :thumbup1:


 :blush: Thank you. and I don't mind confessing. Yes I photoshopped out my wrinkles :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hamster said:


> I'm sure there weren't any


:laugh:

do you want cheque or bank transfer?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Looking very good mate :thumbup1:

Just out of interest what's your tattoo say? Feel free to tell me to p1ss off and mind my own business


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> Looking very good mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Just out of interest what's your tattoo say? Feel free to tell me to p1ss off and mind my own business


p1ss off and mind your own business :lol:

Pm'd you mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> p1ss off and mind your own business :lol:
> 
> Pm'd you mate


 :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> :cursing: Local Asda have decided in their wisdom they they no longer have to stock Gold top milk or *Quark *! :cursing: Its hard enough to get sufficient protein in me as it is:cursing:


WHAT?!?!??!?!?!!? Oh heck!

Fantastic progress, keep up the great work! :thumb:


----------



## SCOOT123

BestBefore1989 said:


> OK I found these which where taken mid April.
> 
> I don't think I've changed much if at all since taking them, however my plan is to eat and eat and grow over the next 3 months so Ill do more pics then.
> 
> :lol:One day I might even learn how to flex properly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress pictures page 8, 13, 19, 30, 38, 57, 122, 177
> 
> Videos page 30, 32, 35, 36, 38, 41, 44, 45, 46, 65, 67, 68, 69, 70, 73, 76, 78, 81, 82, 86, 87, 89, 101, 103, 105, 111, 140, 143, 152, 153


Yo dude ! You look so much better man jeeezus ! 20+ years between me and you and you put me to shame haha fair play !! - bet ya missus is loving it !


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> WHAT?!?!??!?!?!!? Oh heck!
> 
> Fantastic progress, keep up the great work! :thumb:


 :blush: Thanks 

Payment in Quark to be delivered after your show?


----------



## BestBefore1989

SCOOT123 said:


> Yo dude ! You look so much better man jeeezus ! 20+ years between me and you and you put me to shame haha fair play !! - bet ya missus is loving it !


Thanks mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> :cursing: Local Asda have decided in their wisdom they they no longer have to stock Gold top milk or Quark ! :cursing: Its hard enough to get sufficient protein in me as it is:cursing:





BestBefore1989 said:


> :blush: Thanks
> 
> Payment in Quark to be delivered after your show?


Fantastic, thanks!


----------



## 25434

FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKING 'ELL!!

You look berrrluddie fab!! Goodness me.......you look great! your wife must be over the moon....

mayhavetocomebackforanotherlookpurelyonaprofessionalbasisyouunderstand.... :blink:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKING 'ELL!!
> 
> You look berrrluddie fab!! Goodness me.......you look great! your wife must be over the moon....
> 
> mayhavetocomebackforanotherlookpurelyonaprofessionalbasisyouunderstand.... :blink:


:blush:Thank you gorgeous X


----------



## BestBefore1989

So I woke up late. If the thunder hadn't been so loud I may still be sleeping.

Fasted cardio for 30 min done. I find the first 10 min a struggle but then I seem to slip into a groove and I'm OK there on in.

static stretching done on a beach towel and now I'm having eggs :drool:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> So I woke up late. If the thunder hadn't been so loud I may still be sleeping.
> 
> Fasted cardio for 30 min done. I find the first 10 min a struggle but then I seem to slip into a groove and I'm OK there on in.
> 
> static stretching done on a beach towel and now I'm having eggs :drool:


im the same mate, first 10 mins on the treadmill i struggle, but then i get my second wind. the next 20 mins is easier than the first 10 :confused1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 1, Week 4, workout 4 of BBB

so I decided to play about with some front squats.

Its been a long time since I tried front squats and it went like this

* Barbell Front Squat *

feet slightly wider than hip, toes slightly out, cross body grip used, ATG.

(I played with the strap grip and the clean grip- not flexible enough :thumbdown: before deciding on the cross body grip)

Set 1 : 2.0x10

Set 2 : 40.0x5

Set 3 : 50.0x5

Set 4 : 60.0x5

Set 5 : 70.0x5

Set 7 : 80.0x5 ( by now the bar was heavy enough to be uncomfortable on my shoulders. Also at the very bottom of the squat I think I was losing lumbar extension as the bar felt like it was going to roll forward)

I need to work on my form so I shan't be replacing the back squat with the front squat for now but I may use the front squat for my assistance work. See how it goes I guess

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> So I woke up late. If the thunder hadn't been so loud I may still be sleeping.
> 
> Fasted cardio for 30 min done. I find the first 10 min a struggle but then I seem to slip into a groove and I'm OK there on in.
> 
> static stretching done on a beach towel and now I'm having eggs :drool:


You did it with those quad supersets too,all out of breath and then a second wind,i think you need to remember to breath mate:thumb:


----------



## 25434

yes I agree with softie choppers...breathing is a must.. :blink:

Have a great weekend..


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> You did it with those quad supersets too,all out of breath and then a second wind,i think you need to remember to breath mate:thumb:


 :confused1:

do you mean delts ?


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> yes I agree with softie choppers...breathing is a must.. :blink:
> 
> Have a great weekend..


I see you xxxxxxxxxxx:wink:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :confused1:
> 
> do you mean delts ?


Yes mate,on the second part of the first set you were fooked,then with drill sergent Tom on your back and reminding you to breath think how much better you did,with 'HATE' AND BREATHING!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> I see you xxxxxxxxxxx:wink:


heeheee...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> yes I agree with softie choppers...breathing is a must.. :blink:
> 
> Have a great weekend..


But flubs how can I when you take my breath away (see what I did there, passed the blame and flirted, old smooth tongued devil I am :devil2: ) :lol:

Nice new avi BTW :thumb:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> But [Redacted] how can I when you take my breath away (see what I did there, passed the blame and flirted, old smooth tongued devil I am :devil2: ) :lol:
> 
> Nice new avi BTW :thumb:


 :lol: yes mr smooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooth....(said in a deep barry white sorta manner)...hahahaha...you and softie choppers...lol...I lurrrrv ya both.....


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> But flubs how can I when you take my breath away (see what I did there, passed the blame and flirted, old smooth tongued devil I am :devil2: ) :lol:
> 
> Nice new avi BTW :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> :lol: yes mr smooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooth....(said in a deep barry white sorta manner)...hahahaha...you and softie choppers...lol...I lurrrrv ya both.....


We loooooooove ya back,gonna race dowwwwwn south and hug ya xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,on the second part of the first set you were fooked,then with drill sergent Tom on your back and reminding you to breath think how much better you did,with 'HATE' AND BREATHING!


so I need to think, HATE BREATHING! :scared: no, not a good idea, perhaps BREATHING HATE :death:

:thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Hate 'coms and breath would be better!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Plan to have a cardio free weekend doing family stuff.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## k8tjane

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## BestBefore1989

30 min on the cross trainer set to level 12 hill intervals so after 5 min warm up I did 1 min low resistance 1 min high resistance. The resistance increased in a cycle of 4 so 4 was harder than 3 harder than 2 etc and the 5th was the same as the 1st.

Followed by some stretching.

The cardio was bad enough but in addition my right quad has been sore from pinning on Saturday and hurts like a bitch when I try and stretch it out.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Not been feeling to good today, in fact I went back to bed at lunch time and slept till 3pm.

I'm going to stick a heaped scoop of dextrose into a protein shake and then hit the weights in about an hour.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not been feeling to good today, in fact I went back to bed at lunch time and slept till 3pm.
> 
> I'm going to stick a heaped scoop of dextrose into a protein shake and then hit the weights in about an hour.


Take it easy mate,what is up?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Take it easy mate,what is up?


to much cardio :lol:

Don't know mate just feeling a bit off it. It doesn't help that I have the worst PIP I've ever experienced. Nothing to worry about, no swelling, not red or hot so with luck it'll be OK again in a couple of days.


----------



## k8tjane

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not been feeling to good today, in fact I went back to bed at lunch time and slept till 3pm.
> 
> I'm going to stick a heaped scoop of dextrose into a protein shake and then hit the weights in about an hour.


Hopefully the weight session will pep you up a little.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not been feeling to good today, in fact I went back to bed at lunch time and slept till 3pm.
> 
> I'm going to stick a heaped scoop of dextrose into a protein shake and then hit the weights in about an hour.


Good luck mate. Hopefully you're better by now.


----------



## 25434

Hello BB...I hope you are okay...don't like to think you are unwell....been eating okay? do you think it may be the stuff you injected? maybe a reaction or something?

don't go mad with training if you are unwell...take care x


----------



## BestBefore1989

k8tjane said:


> Hopefully the weight session will pep you up a little.


Thanks Hun



Dirk McQuickly said:


> Good luck mate. Hopefully you're better by now.


Thanks Mate



Flubs said:


> Hello BB...I hope you are okay...don't like to think you are unwell....been eating okay? do you think it may be the stuff you injected? maybe a reaction or something?
> 
> don't go mad with training if you are unwell...take care x


Thanks Flubs, I'm just a little under the weather that's all.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 3, Week 1, Workout 1 of BBB

*Barbell Bench Press *

warm up

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 57.5x5

Set 3 : 67.5x3

working set

Set 4 : 80.0x5

Set 5 : 92.5x5

Set 6 : 105.0x8

assistance sets

Set 1 : 50.0x10

Set 2 : 50.0x10

Set 3 : 50.0x10

Set 4 : 50.0x15

Set 5 : 50.0x20

*One Arm Dumbbell Row *

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x10

Set 3 : 30.0x10

Set 4 : 30.0x10

Set 5 : 30.0x10


----------



## k8tjane

Did the session help or do you still feel off it?


----------



## BestBefore1989

k8tjane said:


> Did the session help or do you still feel off it?


Yes thank hun, now I just feel knackered.

Bit disappointed in only getting 8 reps out on the last set but hey ho


----------



## k8tjane

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yes thank hun, now I just feel knackered.
> 
> Bit disappointed in only getting 8 reps out on the last set but hey ho


Best not to over do it if your under the weather, still looks like a good session. Get ye off to bed now and rest

Hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## JoePro

Cheeky set of 8 on 105 GJ.

How're your goals coming along?


----------



## BestBefore1989

JoePro said:


> Cheeky set of 8 on 105 GJ.
> 
> How're your goals coming along?


slowly but surely mate :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Morning BB...how are you feeling today my luv? better I hope...have a good 'un....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hamster said:


> @BEStbefore 1989 hope everything is ok and training is going good :thumbup1:





Flubs said:


> Morning BB...how are you feeling today my luv? better I hope...have a good 'un....


Morning ladys, thanks I'm surviving. :lol: took me half an hour to force myself to get on the cross trainer this morning but I did it :thumb:

I'm sure what I did would count as a warm up for either of you, but its left me a shaky sweaty mess

30 min on cross trainer set to level 12 hill intervals, just like yesterday but today I also varied speed, aiming to keep it in the 70's on the working intervals and in the 60's at all other times - Dam I'm unfit!


----------



## JoePro

BestBefore1989 said:


> slowly but surely mate :thumbup1:


As long as it's surely haha


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning it took a cup of coffee and a stern talking to myself to get my lazy ar5e on the cross trainer. The workout was the same as yesterdays, the only driffrence being the soundtrack.

This morning I worked out to the likes of eye of the tiger(survivor), we built this city(starship), glory of love (Peter Cetera) and centrefold (forget who).

Yesterday was the best of the bee gees

My cross trainer time machine is stuck in the 80's :lol:


----------



## JoePro

BestBefore1989 said:


> This morning it took a cup of coffee and a stern talking to myself to get my lazy ar5e on the cross trainer. The workout was the same as yesterdays, the only driffrence being the soundtrack.
> 
> This morning I worked out to the likes of eye of the tiger(survivor), we built this city(starship), glory of love (Peter Cetera) and centrefold (forget who).
> 
> Yesterday was the best of the bee gees
> 
> My cross trainer time machine is stuck in the 80's :lol:


Haha it's never leaving the 80s either by the sounds.

Put some Lamb of God on, that'll shake you right up for cardio.


----------



## BestBefore1989

JoePro said:


> Haha it's never leaving the 80s either by the sounds.
> 
> Put some Lamb of God on, that'll shake you right up for cardio.


I confess I had to youtube them to have any idea what your talking about !

For me that's more lifting music than cardio music, I lift to slipknot sometimes, also Evanescence that sort of thing

LOL and I stretch to mellow stuff like Barbra Streisand, I also like Linda Ronstadts Whats New

but I'm old so I have an excuse.


----------



## JoePro

BestBefore1989 said:


> I confess I had to youtube them to have any idea what your talking about !
> 
> For me that's more lifting music than cardio music, I lift to slipknot sometimes, also Evanescence that sort of thing
> 
> LOL and I stretch to mellow stuff like Barbra Streisand, I also like Linda Ronstadts Whats New
> 
> but I'm old so I have an excuse.


Hahaha did you enjoy it?

Ah I see... Tony Bennett is the real stretching music.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning ladys, thanks I'm surviving. :lol: took me half an hour to force myself to get on the cross trainer this morning but I did it :thumb:
> 
> I'm sure what I did would count as a warm up for either of you, but its left me a shaky sweaty mess
> 
> 30 min on cross trainer set to level 12 hill intervals, just like yesterday but today I also varied speed, aiming to keep it in the 70's on the working intervals and in the 60's at all other times - Dam I'm unfit!


I ain't saying a word!

Glad you are suffering now though,you can see the hell I went through with my cardio(not)

But seriously I hope your ok buddy x


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I ain't saying a word!
> 
> Glad you are suffering now though,you can see the hell I went through with my cardio(not)
> 
> But seriously I hope your ok buddy x


Im good mate just getting ready for a dead lift workout :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

:laugh: :laugh: :whistling: :innocent: :laugh: still luv me?.... :lol: just playing BB...just playing...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :whistling: :innocent: :laugh: still luv me?.... :lol: just playing BB...just playing...x


 :cursing: :crying: :surrender:

:001_tt2:


----------



## 25434

:lol: x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 3, Week 1, Workout 2 of BBB

plenty of painful foam roller work and a little dynamic stretching

* Barbell Deadlift *

warmup

Set 1 : 90.0x5

Set 2 : 105.0x5

Set 3 : 125.0x3

working set

Set 4 : 147.5x5

Set 5 : 170.0x5

Set 6 : 192.5x5 (mixed grip) - my stomach felt uncomfortable at the bottom of the lift, like I was squeezing the content of my gut.

* Leg Raise *

Set 1 : 10 Laps/Reps ( I am stupid and forgot how many to do)

Set 2 : 15 Laps/Reps

Set 3 : 15 Laps/Reps

Set 4 : 15 Laps/Reps

Set 5 : 15 Laps/Reps

I am far from happy with how today's workout went but at least I did the required minimum.


----------



## k8tjane

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cycle 3, Week 1, Workout 2 of BBB
> 
> plenty of painful foam roller work and a little dynamic stretching
> 
> * Barbell Deadlift *
> 
> warmup
> 
> Set 1 : 90.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 105.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 125.0x3
> 
> working set
> 
> Set 4 : 147.5x5
> 
> Set 5 : 170.0x5
> 
> Set 6 : 192.5x5 (mixed grip) - my stomach felt uncomfortable at the bottom of the lift, like I was squeezing the content of my gut.
> 
> * Leg Raise *
> 
> Set 1 : 10 Laps/Reps ( I am stupid and forgot how many to do)
> 
> Set 2 : 15 Laps/Reps
> 
> Set 3 : 15 Laps/Reps
> 
> Set 4 : 15 Laps/Reps
> 
> Set 5 : 15 Laps/Reps
> 
> I am far from happy with how today's workout went but at least I did the required minimum.


Are you still feeling a bit off? Still looks good to me.


----------



## BestBefore1989

k8tjane said:


> Are you still feeling a bit off? Still looks good to me.


Thanks hun, its just that I know that I can do so much better.


----------



## k8tjane

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks hun, its just that I know that I can do so much better.


We are our own worst critics :nono:


----------



## 25434

Hamster said:


> Morning!
> 
> We all have out off days or weeks in the gym, don't worry about it


yes this...^^^....one bad workout, a few GREAAAAT workouts..that's the way it goes BB...have a better on today..and actually even a bad one is better than not doing one at all right?...


----------



## biglbs

Lazy s0d!:laugh:


----------



## Zola

Still a monster deadlift!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hamster said:


> Morning!
> 
> We all have out off days or weeks in the gym, don't worry about it





Flubs said:


> yes this...^^^....one bad workout, a few GREAAAAT workouts..that's the way it goes BB...have a better on today..and actually even a bad one is better than not doing one at all right?...


Thank you ladys X



biglbs said:


> Lazy s0d!:laugh:


 :lol:



Zola said:


> Still a monster deadlift!


Its all relative mate, that weights only about 80% of my 1 rep max to date, so I should have got a lot more than 5 reps - Ill just have to smash it next week now.


----------



## JoePro

192.5KG deadlift is class man.

Don't beat yourself up about it... At least you're giving it a good go at a heavy weight and I imagine with a good level of intensity.

Just think about the slackers around the gym that like to go on some machine and text for the majority of their session and then compare yourself and think "I am training hard, I've got nothing to be worried about."

It's a silly tip but I think it works.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

don't beat yourself up mate. If you didn't have an off day now and then how would you know how to recognise the good days?


----------



## BestBefore1989

JoePro said:


> 192.5KG deadlift is class man.
> 
> Don't beat yourself up about it... At least you're giving it a good go at a heavy weight and I imagine with a good level of intensity.
> 
> Just think about the slackers around the gym that like to go on some machine and text for the majority of their session and then compare yourself and think "I am training hard, I've got nothing to be worried about."
> 
> It's a silly tip but I think it works.





Dirk McQuickly said:


> don't beat yourself up mate. If you didn't have an off day now and then how would you know how to recognise the good days?


Thanks Gents

I'm still amazed at how much difference chalk makes to my dead lift. I would have had to use straps for 5 reps at that weight when I wore gloves.

I also think that hexagonal weights are not the best for dead lifting, either that or I need a bar with less spin in its sleeve as the weights rotate when lifted which in turn dictates that the bar is not in the same position relative to my stance when I return it to the ground.


----------



## biglbs

I did sniff a line of your chalk mate,it made me train hard too,remember


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I did sniff a line of your chalk mate,it made me train hard too,remember


so THATs what that white stuff was all round your chops :lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> so THATs what that white stuff was all round your chops :lol:


And more worryingly your ring!!!!!!! :cowboy:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> And more worryingly your ring!!!!!!! :cowboy:


chalk my ring? are you saying my ring needs more grip?

? Ive been married 24 years and its never fallen off my finger yet


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> chalk my ring? are you saying my ring needs more grip?
> 
> Your wedding ring doesn't fart does it?
> 
> ? Ive been married 24 years and its never fallen off my finger yet


----------



## BestBefore1989

not when its chalked mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

So, this morning I did 30 min on cross trainer set to level 12 hill intervals, just like I should have done yesterday but was too much of a lazy SOB to actually do it.

Today I followed that up with some wobble board work and a little stretching.

I need to find a much more comprehensive stretching routine I can get into the habit of doing.


----------



## k8tjane

Good morning.....good job on the cardio today


----------



## BestBefore1989

k8tjane said:


> Good morning.....good job on the cardio today


Morning hun, Thanks


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> So, this morning I did 30 min on cross trainer set to level 12 hill intervals, just like I should have done yesterday but was too much of a lazy SOB to actually do it.
> 
> Today I followed that up with some wobble board work and a little stretching.
> 
> I need to find a much more comprehensive stretching routine I can get into the habit of doing.


Here you go


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> So, this morning I did 30 min on cross trainer set to level 12 hill intervals, just like I should have done yesterday but was too much of a lazy SOB to actually do it.
> 
> Today I followed that up with some wobble board work and a little stretching.
> 
> I need to find a much more comprehensive stretching routine I can get into the habit of doing.


Have you looked at 'de franco's agile 8'? Good stretching and mobilitynroutine


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Have you looked at 'de franco's agile 8'? Good stretching and mobilitynroutine


that's pretty much my pre workout warm-up


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend BB..x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend BB..x


  Thanks hun, x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 2, Week 1, Workout 3 of BBB ( I've been typing cycle 3 all week but its not its cycle 2!)

foam roller and stretching, then

* Standing Military Press *

warm up

Set 1 : 27.5x5

Set 2 : 32.5x5

Set 3 : 40.0x3

working set

Set 4 : 45.0x5

Set 5 : 52.5x5

Set 6 : 60.0x9 ( not unhappy with this. If Id had my belt on Id have got the 10th rep )

assistance set

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x10

Set 3 : 30.0x10

Set 4 : 30.0x10

Set 5 : 30.0x10

* Chest Dip *

Set 1 : 5.0x7 My right shoulder yelped at me on the 7th rep. so I did the smart thing and walked away :sad:

Its been a while since I had a video in my journal.

I had a go at videoing my OHP today but as you can see it didn't come out very well


----------



## Zola

Good to see the videos are back! Good overhead pressing, you'll get the tenth next time.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 2, Week 1, Workout 4 of BBB

another unsatisfactory session, I feel like my squats are going backwards at the moment

foam roller and stretching, then

* Barbell Squat *

warm up

Set 1 : 70.0x5

Set 2 : 80.0x5

Set 3 : 95.0x3

working set

Set 4 : 112.5x5

Set 5 : 130.0x5

Set 6 : 147.5x5

* Lying Leg Curls *

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x10

Set 3 : 30.0x10

Set 4 : 30.0x10

Set 5 : 25.0x6

My stance could be wider and I think I just about get enough depth but what's with the left side being lower than the right? have I poicked it up off centre?

Oh yes I need to get around to securing the power cage to the floor


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

looks like you may have dropped your left shoulder mate. but you know as well as i di im no expert in squats 

looks like you got down deep enough to me


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> looks like you may have dropped your left shoulder mate. but you know as well as i di im no expert in squats
> 
> looks like you got down deep enough to me


thanks mate, so when are you going to resume recording your efforts in the gym?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> thanks mate, so when are you going to resume recording your efforts in the gym?


unfortunately when i start proper again mate, i still havent done it yet. ive done the odd session but nothing anywhere near consistant.

i'll be starting from square one again. i was looking after a few peoples dogs there for a load of weeks but today was my last day so hopefully spend my extra time in my gym now


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> unfortunately when i start proper again mate, i still havent done it yet. ive done the odd session but nothing anywhere near consistant.
> 
> i'll be starting from square one again. i was looking after a few peoples dogs there for a load of weeks but today was my last day so hopefully spend my extra time in my gym now


Well the good news is it takes less time to return to where you where than it did to get there in the first place.


----------



## 25434

safc49 said:


> unfortunately when i start proper again mate, i still havent done it yet. ive done the odd session but nothing anywhere near consistant.
> 
> *i'll be starting from square one again.* i was looking after a few peoples dogs there for a load of weeks but today was my last day so hopefully spend my extra time in my gym now


Square one is better than no square at all...as long as you start right?...x


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Flubs said:


> Square one is better than no square at all...as long as you start right?...x


Quite true


----------



## BestBefore1989

30 min cross trainer interval cardio and some static stretching done

Have a good Monday everyone


----------



## k8tjane

Good morning, have a good dayx


----------



## 25434

Morning BB.......  x


----------



## Zola

Morning all!


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> unfortunately when i start proper again mate, i still havent done it yet. ive done the odd session but nothing anywhere near consistant.
> 
> i'll be starting from square one again. i was looking after a few peoples dogs there for a load of weeks but today was my last day so hopefully spend my extra time in my gym now


It will not take you long to get back into it mateThen you must be consistant,that is the trick buddy1


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

evenin' fella


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> evenin' fella


evening mate


----------



## 25434

evening......must be training reporting time?..heeheeee.....sits back and waits for it......tap tap tap tap....


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'm going out Friday night so this week I shall change my workout days to Mon, Tue, Thur and Sat

today was

Cycle 2, Week 2, Workout 1 of BBB

*Barbell Bench Press *

warm up

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 62.5x5

Set 3 : 75.0x3

working set

Set 4 : 85.0x3

Set 5 : 100.0x3

Set 6 : 110.0x10 (last rep was terrible, ar5e of the bench and everything)

assistance work

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 60.0x10

Set 3 : 60.0x10

Set 4 : 60.0x10

Set 5 : 60.0x10

* One Arm Dumbbell Row *

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x10

Set 3 : 30.0x10

Set 4 : 30.0x10

Set 5 : 30.0x10


----------



## 25434

looking strong there BB......


----------



## k8tjane

Wow, just wow


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> looking strong there BB......





k8tjane said:


> Wow, just wow


Thank you Ladys


----------



## Keeks

Ace vid and session! :thumb:

Hope trainings all going well and to plan.  Doesn't look like you need pink trainers, lol.


----------



## Zola

Beast mode! Easy peasy 110 haha


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Ace vid and session! :thumb:
> 
> Hope trainings all going well and to plan.  Doesn't look like you need pink trainers, lol.


Thanks 

Yes perhaps the pink Tshirt is enough :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Beast mode! Easy peasy 110 haha


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

It took a cup of coffee and a stern talking too before I could force myself to get on the X trainer this morning but I managed it.

Half an hour of interval training followed by static stretches. :thumbup1:

We've had the X trainer about 3 or 4 years now and I think its the best bit of exercise equipment I've ever bought.

Strictly speaking its my wife's as I bought it for her, but as she uses it for about 10 min every 4 months.....

We have had cross trainers before but they where the sort you get from Argos for £600 and always felt wrong and only lasted 12 - 18 months (well I am 17 stone)

Now we have a life fitness X3i cross trainer that I got 3rd hand off ebay.

When I finally find myself another job, Ill treat it to a proper service as its starting to make click sounds when I use it.


----------



## k8tjane

Good on you, I'm was hoping to be up early and do fasted cardio this morning but my delightful son got me up at 3am to look at the meteor shower and I couldn't get back to sleep. Cardio will have to be later.

Have a good day x


----------



## biglbs

Good work bb4,strength looking up there!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 2, Week 2, Workout 2 of BBB

* Barbell Deadlift *

warmup

Set 1 : 90.0x5

Set 2 : 120.0x3

Set 3 : 135.0x3

working set

Set 4 : 160.0x3

Set 5 : 180.0x3

Set 6 : 202.5x5 (due to the hexagonal weights I have to re set my foot position for each lift)

* Leg Raise *

Set 1 : 15 Reps

Set 2 : 15 Reps

Set 3 : 15 Reps

Set 4 : 13 Reps

Set 5 : 15 Reps


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hamster said:


> Good deads :thumbup1:


thanks


----------



## biglbs

Place some weights on the floor so that they centralise when lowered?or wooden blocks?Something like that may work buddy!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Place some weights on the floor so that they centralise when lowered?or wooden blocks?Something like that may work buddy!


Ill give it a try mate, thanks.

Thing is they spin when lifted and being hexagonal settle back on the flat part of the weight.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ill give it a try mate, thanks.
> 
> Thing is they spin when lifted and being hexagonal settle back on the flat part of the weight.


That should cure it,as they cannot roll then,perhaps that is why they were such good value?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> That should cure it,as they cannot roll then,perhaps that is why they were such good value?


my garage floor isn't level. I got a bargain on the hexagonal weights and I thought that would stop the bar rolling. Well it did LOL

I either need to just live with having to adjust my feet position, or buy two regulation round plates load them first and go back to having a small weight plate on the floor to stop the bar rolling away.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> my garage floor isn't level. I got a bargain on the hexagonal weights and I thought that would stop the bar rolling. Well it did LOL
> 
> I either need to just live with having to adjust my feet position, or buy two regulation round plates load them first and go back to having a small weight plate on the floor to stop the bar rolling away.


Or make a simple jig mate?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

or level your floor you lazy bastard


----------



## 25434

Morning BB.....hummmm....sloping floors hey? How about a layer of rubber matting? So nothing will roll away....I think you can buy from industrial manly man shops?...or mebbee buy a square, just for the area where you do that stuff? Even with a sloping floor the weights will just tipple over wouldn't they?...

Of course I could be wrong.....you know, fr a change... :whistling: :laugh:

Have a good day...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Only did 15 min on the cross trainer this morning and that nearly killed me.

I had forgotten that I had another Dr's appointment.

I had blood taken last week and the Dr wanted to talk about my LDL levels, which given that I'm 3 weeks into a Test E cycle comes as no great surprise to me.

I have agreed to change my diet and go back in 3 months time for another test, by which time I will have finished my course, so if I stretch it out for another month, I would expect a positive result from my "change in diet"  .

I was planning to start pining Deca next week but as I have to go back to the Dr in 3 weeks time on another issue and as he has already asked me if I'm taking testosterone, which I have of course denied, I don't want to bloat and prompt further questions.

So instead I shall go back to my original plan of adding Tren A. and with luck drop some body fat whilst adding muscle. :thumbup1:


----------



## Zola

Im sure he knows rightly if your test levels are sky high


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Im sure he knows rightly if your test levels are sky high


standard blood test does not include testosterone levels mate. He doesn't know but I'm sure he suspects


----------



## biglbs

Junky ,drug fuelled roid head:rolleyes:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Junky ,drug fuelled roid head:rolleyes:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 2, Week 2, Workout 3 of BBB

*Standing Military Press *

Warm up

Set 1 : 27.5x5

Set 2 : 35.0x5

Set 3 : 42.5x3

working set

Set 4 : 50.0x3

Set 5 : 57.5x3

Set 6 : 65.0x8

Assistance work

Set 1 : 40.0x10 (miss loaded the bar should have been 5 sets of 30kg)

Set 2 : 40.0x10

Set 3 : 40.0x10

Set 4 : 40.0x10

Set 5 : 40.0x6 (shoulders fooked)

Chest Dip

N/A

Set 1 : 0.0x10

Set 2 : set myself but as soon as I unlocked my elbows I dropped like a brick! shoulders gone.

Then as I promised myself I would I did 15 min cardio on the exercise bike


----------



## biglbs

Looking leaner there mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Looking leaner there mate!


that's coss you cant see my stomach :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Arms and delts for sure!


----------



## Zola

Strong pressing!  :thumbup:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Strong pressing!  :thumbup:


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cycle 2, Week 2, Workout 3 of BBB
> 
> *Standing Military Press *
> 
> Warm up
> 
> Set 1 : 27.5x5
> 
> Set 2 : 35.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 42.5x3
> 
> working set
> 
> Set 4 : 50.0x3
> 
> Set 5 : 57.5x3
> 
> Set 6 : 65.0x8
> 
> Assistance work
> 
> Set 1 : 40.0x10 (miss loaded the bar should have been 5 sets of 30kg)
> 
> Set 2 : 40.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 40.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 40.0x10
> 
> Set 5 : 40.0x6 (shoulders fooked)
> 
> Chest Dip
> 
> N/A
> 
> Set 1 : 0.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : set myself but as soon as I unlocked my elbows I dropped like a brick! shoulders gone.
> 
> Then as I promised myself I would I did 15 min cardio on the exercise bike


You make me really wish I was as consistent. Looking great fair play mate you deserve it


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cycle 2, Week 2, Workout 3 of BBB
> 
> *Standing Military Press *
> 
> Warm up
> 
> Set 1 : 27.5x5
> 
> Set 2 : 35.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 42.5x3
> 
> working set
> 
> Set 4 : 50.0x3
> 
> Set 5 : 57.5x3
> 
> Set 6 : 65.0x8
> 
> Assistance work
> 
> Set 1 : 40.0x10 (miss loaded the bar should have been 5 sets of 30kg)
> 
> Set 2 : 40.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 40.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 40.0x10
> 
> Set 5 : 40.0x6 (shoulders fooked)
> 
> Chest Dip
> 
> N/A
> 
> Set 1 : 0.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : set myself but as soon as I unlocked my elbows I dropped like a brick! shoulders gone.
> 
> Then as I promised myself I would I did 15 min cardio on the exercise bike


You make me really wish I was as consistent. Looking great fair play mate you deserve it


----------



## 25434

Ouch! Dips after you did all that pressing, lol...I bet your shoulders/arms were screaming......gggggrrrrrrrrreat session there moi dearrrrrr....gust great....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Not doing cardio this morning as I'm off out for the day in London ending this evening in being taken to see A Chorus Line :bounce: I do like a musical


----------



## k8tjane

Have a lovely day out and enjoy the musical.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks, it is a joint Xmas and birthday gift to me and my wife from our eldest daughter, where you get to pick your own experience.

I've been a bit down in the dumps with my work situation so my wife suggested we use the voucher and get tickets for a show.

Musicals arnt really her thing but she knows I like them.


----------



## k8tjane

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks, it is a joint Xmas and birthday gift to me and my wife from our eldest daughter, where you get to pick your own experience.
> 
> I've been a bit down in the dumps with my work situation so my wife suggested we use the voucher and get tickets for a show.
> 
> Musicals arnt really her thing but she knows I like them.


Hopefully it will cheer you up and take your mind of the work issue. Have to admit I've never been to a London musical, will have to put it on my to do list.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not doing cardio this morning as I'm off out for the day in London ending this evening in being taken to see A Chorus Line :bounce: I do like a musical


Hi buddy,have a real nice day,you deserve it ,don't forget the Mrs may well be up for cardio so get the floss out later

ENJOY!


----------



## 25434

Eyup my lovely BB. I guess u will be in London now having a lovely time with your family. I love the musicals and often go to the theatre so I can totally understand your love of them. I'm sorry you are down bout the job situation....I always have my fingers crossed for you, I truly do. Take care and have a lovely time.


----------



## BestBefore1989

went to do my squat workout but as soon as I got under the bar even with only the first warm up weight, I knew it wasn't going to happen today:no:

I ****ed about for a few mins with some light weight curls but even that wasn't going my way today as my forearms felt it far more than my biceps, so I knocked that on the head as well.

Hey ho!, might have another go tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didn't train at all on Sunday and I had a bad nights sleep so this morning was an effort.

I did 30 min on the exercise bike this morning doing cardio coach 1 which is an interval training programme.


----------



## k8tjane

Morning BB, a bad nights sleep here also. Hope it doesn't affect the rest of your day. Have a good one .


----------



## BestBefore1989

k8tjane said:


> Morning BB, a bad nights sleep here also. Hope it doesn't affect the rest of your day. Have a good one .


Thanks. Sorry to hear you also didn't sleep. Did you have the whole, things on your mind and you cant switch off thing going on as well?

Hope you have a marvellous Monday X


----------



## k8tjane

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks. Sorry to hear you also didn't sleep. Did you have the whole, things on your mind and you cant switch off thing going on as well?
> 
> Hope you have a marvellous Monday X


Yup, its starting to be a real pain at the moment. Woke up at 2 and last time I looked at the clock it was 5. Hopefully exhaustion will take hold tonight.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 2, Week 3, Workout 1 of BBB

* Barbell Bench Press *

warm up

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 62.5x5

Set 3 : 75.0x3

working set

Set 4 : 92.5x5

Set 5 : 105.0x3

Set 6 : 117.5x6

assistance work (increased my 10kg)

Set 7 : 70.0x10

Set 8 : 70.0x10

Set 9 : 70.0x10

Set 10 : 70.0x10

Set 11 : 70.0x10



*
One Arm Dumbbell Row *

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x10

Set 3 : 30.0x10

Set 4 : 30.0x10

Set 5 : 30.0x10


----------



## Zola

Scary number of sets but I like it. 

How does your chest feel today?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Scary number of sets but I like it.
> 
> How does your chest feel today?


Im OK today thanks for asking. I think my chest like my back and shoulders can cope with high volume work, its my legs that cant hack it :surrender:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 2, Week 3, Workout 2 of BBB

foam roller work and active stretching

* Barbell Deadlift *

warm up

Set 1 : 70.0x5

Set 2 : 112.5x5

Set 3 : 135.0x3

working set

Set 4 : 170.0x5

Set 5 : 192.5x3

Set 6 : 215.0x3 (I was disappointed with only 3 reps)

*Barbell box Squat *

(to go some way to making up for last Saturday)

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 80.0x10

Set 3 : 90.0x10

Set 4 : 100.0x10

Set 5 : 100.0x10

* Leg Raise *

Set 1 : 15 Reps

Set 2 : 15 Reps

Set 3 : 15 Reps

Set 4 : 15 Reps

Set 5 : 10 Reps


----------



## k8tjane

Looks like a good session Mr BB


----------



## BestBefore1989

k8tjane said:


> Looks like a good session Mr BB


Why thank you young lady


----------



## k8tjane

BestBefore1989 said:


> Why thank you young lady


You smooth talker you


----------



## BestBefore1989

k8tjane said:


> You smooth talker you


X


----------



## BestBefore1989

So I'm decorating a bedroom and to work comfortable on the coving, I've been standing on a chair.

Well I don't quite know how I managed it but I fell off the chair head-butted the wall and landed on the chair on its side.

OUCH!

sore knee, foot, head and chest :sad:


----------



## k8tjane

BestBefore1989 said:


> So I'm decorating a bedroom and to work comfortable on the coving, I've been standing on a chair.
> 
> Well I don't quite know how I managed it but I fell off the chair head-butted the wall and landed on the chair on its side.
> 
> OUCH!
> 
> sore knee, foot, head and chest :sad:


Seriously dangerous stuff that DIY, do what my husband does.......get the wife to do it


----------



## Zola

Not good mate! Hope you're alright, and more importantly, it doesn't impact your training


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 2, Week 3, Workout 3 of BBB

wasn't expecting much today as I have been decorating all week so my shoulders have had more use than they normally get.

*
Standing Military Press *

Warm up

Set 1 : 27.5x5

Set 2 : 35.0x5

Set 3 : 42.5x3

Working set

Set 4 : 52.5x5

Set 5 : 60.0x3

Set 6 : 67.5x6

Assistance work

Set 7 : 35.0x10

Set 8 : 35.0x10

Set 9 : 35.0x10

Set 10 : 35.0x10

Set 11 : 35.0x10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Had family commitments this weekend so today was the first time I've been able to train for a while. Did 40 min interval training on the x trainer. Think ill do legs later on today.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 2, Week 3, Workout 4 of BBB (or it would have been if Id done it last week) :blush:

*Barbell Box Squat * (I "box" squat using a bench, its width forces me to take a better-wider-stance as I have a tendency to narrow my stance )

warm up

Set 1 : 70.0x5

Set 2 : 85.0x5

Set 3 : 105.0x3

working set

Set 4 : 130.0x5

Set 5 : 147.5x3

Set 6 : 165.0x10

*Lying Leg Curls *

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x10

Set 3 : 30.0x10

Set 4 : 30.0x10

Set 5 : 30.0x10


----------



## k8tjane

Looking good Mr BB. Back in the swing of things after the weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989

k8tjane said:


> Looking good Mr BB. Back in the swing of things after the weekend


thanks Hun, Its good to be back in the gym. I need to push on if I want to hit my year targets


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

When you do a box squat, do you actually sit down on the box/bench, or do you just touch it?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> When you do a box squat, do you actually sit down on the box/bench, or do you just touch it?


I sit mate :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

so I did 40 min X trainer this morning followed by my normal static stretching. I was doing a glute stretch when all of a sudden the tendon in my inner thigh at the crotch just suddenly was screaming! It felt like Id been stabbed. Needless to say I stopped instantly! WTF ?

Ive never had that happen before, think Ill take it easy on my flexibility work for a while.


----------



## k8tjane

BestBefore1989 said:


> so I did 40 min X trainer this morning followed by my normal static stretching. I was doing a glute stretch when all of a sudden the tendon in my inner thigh at the crotch just suddenly was screaming! It felt like Id been stabbed. Needless to say I stopped instantly! WTF ?
> 
> Ive never had that happen before, think Ill take it easy on my flexibility work for a while.


That sounds pretty painful, maybe change up the types of stretches you are doing for a while.


----------



## BestBefore1989

k8tjane said:


> That sounds pretty painful, maybe change up the types of stretches you are doing for a while.


I plan to be very careful for a while


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> so I did 40 min X trainer this morning followed by my normal static stretching. I was doing a glute stretch when all of a sudden the tendon in my inner thigh at the crotch just suddenly was screaming! It felt like Id been stabbed. Needless to say I stopped instantly! WTF ?
> 
> Ive never had that happen before, think Ill take it easy on my flexibility work for a while.


similar thing happend to me once when I was doing lunges. very painful. It didn't last though.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> similar thing happend to me once when I was doing lunges. very painful. It didn't last though.


thanks, that's good to know


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> thanks, that's good to know


it did render me impotent though


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> it did render me impotent though


 mg: :scared: :crying:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had one of those "dad can you come and get me" phone calls just as I was about to go do my workout so as a result I didn't get into my gym till 9pm

* Barbell Bench Press*

warm up

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 70.0x3

working sets

Set 4 : 82.5x5

Set 5 : 95.0x5

Set 6 : 107.5x10

assistance work

Set 7 : 70.0x10

Set 8 : 70.0x10

Set 9 : 70.0x10

Set 10 : 70.0x10

Set 11 : 70.0x10


----------



## k8tjane

BestBefore1989 said:


> I had one of those "dad can you come and get me" phone calls


Gotta love em' for that. Parents don't actually do anything but sit at home waiting for the kids to call:rolleyes:


----------



## Zola

Must have irritated a nerve! Prob nothing to worry about unless it comes back next time


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Must have irritated a nerve! Prob nothing to worry about unless it comes back next time


hope your right mate, not too worried as I've had no pain since this morning.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Trained a little earlier than normal

was naughty and skipped the active warm up

* Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 92.5x5

Set 2 : 107.5x5

Set 3 : 127.5x3

Set 4 : 150.0x5

Set 5 : 172.5x5

Set 6 : 195.0x7

not happy with myself as I wanted more but Id failed in my head before I started the last set.

only did the core lift as this is the 3rd day in a row I've trained due to family stuff messing up my routine


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was naughty and had a couple of drinks last night ( for the first time in a long time)

Plan to do shoulders and some squatting today so that I have caught up with myself and I can start again properly on Monday.


----------



## k8tjane

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was naughty and had a couple of drinks last night ( for the first time in a long time)
> 
> Plan to do shoulders and some squatting today so that I have caught up with myself and I can start again properly on Monday.


Doesn't hurt to be naughty once in a while.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just did a lunch time workout

* Standing Military Press *

warm up

Set 1 : 30.0x5

Set 2 : 35.0x5

Set 3 : 40.0x3

working set

Set 4 : 50.0x5

Set 5 : 55.0x5

Set 6 : 62.5x9

assistance work

Set 7 : 40.0x10

Set 8 : 40.0x10

Set 9 : 40.0x10

Set 10 : 40.0x10

Set 11 : 40.0x10 ( last two reps where not strict overhead press )

*Barbell Box Squat *

warm up

Set 1 : 70.0x5

Set 2 : 85.0x5

Set 3 : 100.0x3

working set

Set 4 : 115.0x5

Set 5 : 132.5x5

Set 6 : 150.0x10

Knackered and planning a nap on a lie low in the sun in my garden


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was naughty and had a couple of drinks last night ( for the first time in a long time)
> 
> Plan to do shoulders and some squatting today so that I have caught up with myself and I can start again properly on Monday.


i wish i could say that, im naughty WAY too often. though although i do rip the ar$e out off it you do need to just relax and enjoy life


----------



## 25434

Ullo there....I'm not everrrrrrrrn gonna tick you off about the drinks cos I've been knocking back quite a few recently, and totally over eating, Booooooooooo.......quite cross with myself...however, tomorrow is another day apparently...haha.....

You still knocked out a goo session BB....more than I did.......hope Sunday is being good to ya..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ullo there....I'm not everrrrrrrrn gonna tick you off about the drinks cos I've been knocking back quite a few recently, and totally over eating, Booooooooooo.......quite cross with myself...however, tomorrow is another day apparently...haha.....
> 
> You still knocked out a goo session BB....more than I did.......hope Sunday is being good to ya..


Ohh Flubs, sadly I am with you there, I may have confessed to the drinks but up until now the big bars of Dairy Milk Caramel have been my dirty dark little secret :no:

Still I have a plan, 

I'm going to win the lottery so I never have to work again and then I'm going to by a fully equipped gym and employ a staff of people to prepare all my meals at the perfect macros :bounce:

Sorted

all I need now is the winning numbers !


----------



## 25434

Ahhhhhhhhhhh....all coming out now ain't it? I knew it....hahaha......so I won't then tell you about the bag of maltesers I ate yesterday....pmsl......

I'm on it from tomorra though.....got me bag sitting in the hallway, balefully glaring at me ready to go.....haha....it's my countdown to Christmas.......so I can stuff pies in me gob and put it all back on again..... :lol:

And if I won silly money on the lottery I'd give u some so u don't have to work again! But you'd have to buy your own gym! Not gonna spoil ya THAT much.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh....all coming out now ain't it? I knew it....hahaha......so I won't then tell you about the bag of maltesers I ate yesterday....pmsl......
> 
> I'm on it from tomorra though.....got me bag sitting in the hallway, balefully glaring at me ready to go.....haha....it's my countdown to Christmas.......so I can stuff pies in me gob and put it all back on again..... :lol:
> 
> And if I won silly money on the lottery I'd give u some so u don't have to work again! But you'd have to buy your own gym! Not gonna spoil ya THAT much.....


awww Thanks :wub:

just don't go overdoing it till you get your foot all cleared on the 25th


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> awww Thanks :wub:
> 
> just don't go overdoing it till you get your foot all cleared on the 25th


I won't. I can do cross trainer, stationery bike and rower. No running and only walking if I wear my big comfy padded shoes, and not as much as I would normally done either.....can still do the weights natch though..... 

Ps.....if you speak to softie chops at all, plead give him my warmest regards....if u remember...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I won't. I can do cross trainer, stationery bike and rower. No running and only walking if I wear my big comfy padded shoes, and not as much as I would normally done either.....can still do the weights natch though.....
> 
> Ps.....if you speak to softie chops at all, plead give him my warmest regards....if u remember...x


Ill be phoning him on Tuesday as Its his birthday so Ill tell him then :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was a bad boy this morning and skipped my cardio but at least I'm back on track with BBB. :thumb:

Cycle 3, Week 2, Workout 1 of BBB

* Barbell Bench Press *

warm up

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 62.5x5

Set 3 : 75.0x3

working set

Set 4 : 87.5x3

Set 5 : 100.0x3

Set 6 : 112.5x10 (only just)

assistance work

Set 7 : 70.0x10

Set 8 : 70.0x10

Set 9 : 70.0x10

Set 10 : 70.0x10

Set 11 : 70.0x10 (only just)

* One Arm Dumbbell Row *

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x10

Set 3 : 30.0x10

Set 4 : 30.0x10

Set 5 : 30.0x10


----------



## k8tjane

You naughty boy! But well done on getting back into training.


----------



## 25434

Noice one BB.......time for a tigger roar! Raaarrrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh.........cough cough.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

k8tjane said:


> You naughty boy! But well done on getting back into training.


Naughty, but nice :devil2: :innocent: :sneaky2:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was a good boy this morning and did 40 min on the X trainer, cut the grass on the back lawn and was going to have a shower but the gas board digging to find a gas leak outside my house have managed to smash the water mains pipe so now I don't have any water.


----------



## k8tjane

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was a good boy this morning and did 40 min on the X trainer, cut the grass on the back lawn and was going to have a shower but the gas board digging to find a gas leak outside my house have managed to smash the water mains pipe so now I don't have any water.


As you can't have a shower any chance you can come round to mine and cut the grass


----------



## BestBefore1989

k8tjane said:


> As you can't have a shower any chance you can come round to mine and cut the grass


----------



## k8tjane

BestBefore1989 said:


>


Lol, that made my day


----------



## 25434

k8tjane said:


> Lol, that made my day


And mine...really larrrfing....


----------



## 25434

Morning BB....have a good day moi dahhhling..... 

still larrrfing at the grass cutter pic....guffawwww......

how was big fella in himself yesterday?...hope he was okay, but no need to say anything if it's private....just wishing him well I guess....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 3, Week 2, Workout 2 of BBB

active stretching and a little foam roller work, then

* Barbell Deadlift *

warm up

Set 1 : 92.5x5

Set 2 : 115.0x5

Set 3 : 137.5x3

working set

Set 4 : 160.0x3

Set 5 : 185.0x3

Set 6 : 207.5x6

I have learned two things today, If I place plates flat on the floor either side of the weights I'm lifting, its solves the problem of the hexagonal weights rolling away and forcing me to re-adjust my feet, and, if Im going to video myself I need to wear a shirt or suck my tummy in :sad:






* Barbell Box Squat *

Set 1 : 100.0x10

Set 2 : 100.0x10

Set 3 : 100.0x10

Set 4 : 100.0x10

Set 5 : 100.0x10

I need a box that's lower than my bench.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

nice work. do you think videos of squats are best from the side? get more idea of form then. Looked good though. I know what you mean about the bench - they're the same in my gym. I use to of those aerobics steps on top of each other if I do box squats,


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> nice work. do you think videos of squats are best from the side? get more idea of form then. Looked good though. I know what you mean about the bench - they're the same in my gym. I use to of those aerobics steps on top of each other if I do box squats,


Thanks mate, I might get some wood and build one, Its only a box FFS surely even I cant mess that up


----------



## 25434

Don't worry 'bout your tum! you look fine...I only screamed a couple of times and shielded my eyes whilst hyperventilating into my cuppa tea....:laugh:

I didn't, soz...just mucking..it was a hot day....

and yes you can make a box...I made a rack for my shoes at the weekend...oh yeah!

it's poop...BUUUUUUUUUUT I tried....boxes are easy...and you man..ugg ugg...go make boxes...


----------



## k8tjane

Looking good, no sucking in or shirt required:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks, I'll pay you later


----------



## BestBefore1989

I managed 40 min of interval cardio on the X trainer this morning, followed by some static stretching.

I think its going to be a hot one today !


----------



## 25434

Morning BB...it was hot yesterday wasn't it? pheweeeeeee...I sweated like a right ole porker myself...hahahaha....

Hey you..have a lovely weekend, despite the bloopin rain! ...


----------



## BestBefore1989

nipped into my gym for a quick lunchtime workout

Cycle 3, Week 2, Workout 3 of BBB

*Standing Military Press *

warm up

Set 1 : 30.0x5

Set 2 : 37.5x5

Set 3 : 45.0x3

working set

Set 4 : 50.0x3

Set 5 : 60.0x3

Set 6 : 65.0x10  (belt worn)

assistance work

Set 7 : 40.0x10

Set 8 : 40.0x10

Set 9 : 40.0x10

Set 10 : 40.0x8 :cursing:

Set 11 : 40.0x10 (had to allow more than my normal 60 second rest and put the belt back on inorder to achieve the 10 reps)


----------



## 25434

Good grief! More than a 60 seconds rest? Plus the belt? Laaaawwwwwwdy wut is the world coming to.....tsk...tsk..:laugh:

Have a great weekend...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Good grief! More than a 60 seconds rest? Plus the belt? Laaaawwwwwwdy wut is the world coming to.....tsk...tsk..:laugh:
> 
> Have a great weekend...x


Thanks Hun, squats tomorrow :bounce:

what are you up to?


----------



## 25434

Went to see riddick today, lol...wut a loadsa poop...what I call a no brainier film.....had a small Ben and Kerry's ice cream, plain vanilla, did the chores and having a cuppa tea now and watching tv and surfing around...having an early night though I think as I'm a bit tired. Window shopping tomorra...how bout you? Anything nice planned?


----------



## biglbs

and clear up that spilt protein powder,from our workout pmsl,can you get down here for a workout or do I need to come up there?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Went to see riddick today, lol...wut a loadsa poop...what I call a no brainier film.....had a small Ben and Kerry's ice cream, plain vanilla, did the chores and having a cuppa tea now and watching tv and surfing around...having an early night though I think as I'm a bit tired. Window shopping tomorra...how bout you? Anything nice planned?


I Promised to go to a car boot sale with the wife so will be up early and back about 12 ish, plan to watch the football on TV then squats, nothing heavy as its only week 2 so up to about 160kg and that's as far as my planning goes.


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> and clear up that spilt protein powder,from our workout pmsl,can you get down here for a workout or do I need to come up there?


*BUSTED*


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> and clear up that spilt protein powder,from our workout pmsl,can you get down here for a workout or do I need to come up there?


Hey mate, good to hear from you 

I'm still car less mate so cant get anywhere easily.

Any time you fancy dropping in for a workout, just let me know mate.

The only day I cant do next week is Thursday, I'm having a "chat" with a bloke regarding a possible job role, so cross your fingers for me.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> *BUSTED*


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hey mate, good to hear from you
> 
> I'm still car less mate so cant get anywhere easily.
> 
> Any time you fancy dropping in for a workout, just let me know mate.
> 
> The only day I cant do next week is Thursday, I'm having a "chat" with a bloke regarding a possible job role, so cross your fingers for me.


Done,will call!


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> *BUSTED*


----------



## 25434

Hey you! I want to cross my bits and bobs for you tooooooooo! Your moi t'internet bud too ya know....you and tweeny grams...humph!

Seriously...I will think about you and cross everything....I'm going to register with the temping agencies next week....utterly keeerrrraping myself in case no one wants me...lol......

Cuppa tea time.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> View attachment 135099


shake it baby LOL


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey you! I want to cross my bits and bobs for you tooooooooo! Your moi t'internet bud too ya know....you and tweeny grams...humph!
> 
> Seriously...I will think about you and cross everything....I'm going to register with the temping agencies next week....utterly keeerrrraping myself in case no one wants me...lol......
> 
> Cuppa tea time.....


well if worse comes to the worst, Ill see you in the queue for the green tights at the grotto!


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> well if worse comes to the worst, Ill see you in the queue for the green tights at the grotto!


:laugh: and me in me red noddy hat....lol....we could do that dance from that film about the guys who do that stripping when they're unemployed and start dancing in the dole queue....can't remember the name of it, but hilarious sketch.....I'll start and you can follow me on the dance moves......in your tights! Nothing else... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> :laugh: and me in me red noddy hat....lol....we could do that dance from that film about the guys who do that stripping when they're unemployed and start dancing in the dole queue....can't remember the name of it, but hilarious sketch.....I'll start and you can follow me on the dance moves......in your tights! Nothing else... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## 25434

Can't believe it! Lololol...I went off to YouTube to get this clip and u bet me to it! Brilliant! Yes...yes yes... :lol: oh dear, hilarious...I hope Tweens reading this still...it will give him a right chuckle....we'll let him joins us right? He can wear the beard! Hahaha...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

good luck with the job mate


----------



## k8tjane

Fingers crossed for you that the job 'chat' goes well.


----------



## BestBefore1989

well today didn't go as planned. 1st we slept in, then the match I'd wanted to watch isn't on till next week :laugh:

I did drag myself into the gym but it just wasn't happening either. I did some stretching and some body weight squats but my back was aching and I didn't feel good at all, so rather force myself into a bad workout I walked away and will try again tomorrow.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> well today didn't go as planned. 1st we slept in, then the match I'd wanted to watch isn't on till next week :laugh:
> 
> I did drag myself into the gym but it just wasn't happening either. I did some stretching and some body weight squats but my back was aching and I didn't feel good at all, so rather force myself into a bad workout I walked away and will try again tomorrow.


That was the right thing to do BB...and it is exactly what I would have done too. Sometimes you just know you can't cut it on the day....wise choice...but have a hug...(((((((0))))))))....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> well today didn't go as planned. 1st we slept in, then the match I'd wanted to watch isn't on till next week :laugh:
> 
> I did drag myself into the gym but it just wasn't happening either. I did some stretching and some body weight squats but my back was aching and I didn't feel good at all, so rather force myself into a bad workout I walked away and will try again tomorrow.


best thing to do mate. Move on. Least you got some stretching in. That'll do you some good. Can't piss about with your back. Trust me, I know!


----------



## biglbs

I better take it easy on you this week then,you poor old man,,,,,er well ,,,,,,,,hang on,sh1t,i am 50 too now,well any how,i will use lots of KY!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I better take it easy on you this week then,you poor old man,,,,,er well ,,,,,,,,hang on,sh1t,i am 50 too now,well any how,i will use lots of KY!


makes a change from the WD40


----------



## BestBefore1989

Fuelled by a family size pizza and two pints of full fat milk I wandered into my gym to make amends for yesterday

To be honest the warm up was a half ar5ed effort of legs swings and kick backs

Cycle 3, Week 2(ish), Workout 4 of BBB

* Barbell Squat *

warm up

Set 1 : 70.0x5

Set 2 : 90.0x5

Set 3 : 107.5x3

working set

Set 4 : 125.0x3

Set 5 : 142.5x3

Set 6 : 160.0x8

I felt a twinge in my right knee so instead of doing the leg curls, I called it a day


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

nice squatting mate, whats your PB?


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> nice squatting mate, whats your PB?


220Kg


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> 220Kg


excellent mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> excellent mate :thumbup1:


Thanks mate but it was 5 months ago and due to a knee problem my squats feel like they have been going backwards since then.

Its the lift I am least confident of achieving my target for the year on.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did 40 min of interval work on the Xtrainer this morning and some static stretching.

not sure what to do with the rest of my day on this rainy Monday


----------



## 25434

Ello BB...hummmm........I had a similar day...but strangely the day has gone and I don't actually know where it went?...weird....hey you....avanugg....((((((((0))))))))...what day is softie chops turning up to beast your butt? hee heee...methinks it's just what you need my friend......I will wait to hear stories of doms and achey breaky limbs...

cackle cackle cackle.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ello BB...hummmm........I had a similar day...but strangely the day has gone and I don't actually know where it went?...weird....hey you....avanugg....((((((((0))))))))...what day is softie chops turning up to beast your butt? hee heee...methinks it's just what you need my friend......I will wait to hear stories of doms and achey breaky limbs...
> 
> cackle cackle cackle.....


I know what you mean, today has kinda vanished

Thanks for the hug, Hun. 

You can never have to many hugs in your life.

I've not spoken to him so that's still up in the air but I have decided to beast my own butt (you don't go blind or grow hair on your palm doing that do you?) and smash out a chest workout tonight :thumb:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I know what you mean, today has kinda vanished
> 
> Thanks for the hug, Hun.
> 
> You can never have to many hugs in your life.
> 
> I've not spoken to him so that's still up in the air but I have decided to beast my own butt (you don't go blind or grow hair on your palm doing that do you?) and smash out a chest workout tonight :thumb:


good man! I will also be ramping up my training shortly..gonna try that 100 thing inbetween the Wendlers that Dirk has been doing...tweaked in my own special way of course...prolly will start this Sunday coming...once I've got me head round it all....

as for the going blind thing....I think...but not sure OBVIOUSLY......that it's another kind of thing altogether that makes that happen...snicker snicker.... :blush:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 3, Week 3, Workout 1 of BBB

*Barbell Bench Press*

warm up

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 62.5x5

Set 3 : 75.0x3

working set

Set 4 : 95.0x5

Set 5 : 107.5x3

Set 6 : 120.0x8 *New PB*

assistance work

Set 7 : 70.0x10

Set 8 : 70.0x10

Set 9 : 70.0x10

Set 10 : 70.0x10

Set 11 : 70.0x10

* One Arm Dumbbell Row *

Set 1 : 35.0x10 (increased the weight by 5Kg)

Set 2 : 35.0x10

Set 3 : 35.0x10

Set 4 : 35.0x10

Set 5 : 35.0x10


----------



## 25434

PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE........................................

:bounce: :bounce:

wayayeeeeeeee mister! jolly good going...


----------



## k8tjane

Well done on the PB Mr BB:thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

^^^^they said it, well done mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE........................................
> 
> :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> wayayeeeeeeee mister! jolly good going...





k8tjane said:


> Well done on the PB Mr BB:thumb:





safc49 said:


> ^^^^they said it, well done mate :thumbup1:


Thanks


----------



## BestBefore1989

As my wife works and right now I don't, I have been doing all the cooking, washing up, not enough hoovering - you get the picture, its only fair.

Yesterday my youngest says can we have some mashed potato for dinner tonight and can we have some garlic bread?

so I promise to cook garlic bread, garlic mash, chicken and peas.

Anyway I forget to put the garlic in the potatoes when I'm cooking them so instead I add a healthy spoon full of very lazy garlic ( pre peeled in a jar) into the potatoes as I mash them. It would be fair to say I over did it.

I've been up half the night with so much acid !

I fell back to sleep when my wife left for work and only woke again when biglbs phoned to see if I was up for a workout.

He's bringing the pain this afternoon 

Right better crack on with last nights washing up :mellow:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> As my wife works and right now I don't, *I have been doing all the cooking, washing up, not enough hoovering - you get the picture, its only fair.*
> 
> Certainly, that would just be pure greed, let the poor girl do something
> 
> Yesterday my youngest says can we have some mashed potato for dinner tonight and can we have some garlic bread?
> 
> so I promise to cook garlic bread, garlic mash, chicken and peas.
> 
> Anyway I forget to put the garlic in the potatoes when I'm cooking them so instead I add a healthy spoon full of very lazy garlic ( pre peeled in a jar) into the potatoes as I mash them. It would be fair to say I over did it.
> 
> I've been up half the night with so much acid !
> 
> I fell back to sleep when my wife left for work and only woke again when biglbs phoned to see if I was up for a workout.
> 
> He's bringing the pain this afternoon
> 
> Right better crack on with last nights washing up :mellow:


Have a gudn mate :thumbup1: say hi to the big man


----------



## BestBefore1989

So the big man came around to play at my house today.

LOL we should have trained together yesterday as we both did chest yesterday but that's where our routines vary so today we did a little back and biceps work

me



 biglbs
​
*Bent over Rows*



*Bent over Rows*
​
70Kg	10



70Kg	10
​
100Kg	10



100Kg	10
​
100Kg	10



140Kg	5
​
140Kg	5



100Kg	10	Dropset	70Kg	20
​
*One arm rows*



*One arm rows*
​
35Kg	15



35Kg	25
​
35Kg	15



35Kg	20
​
*EZ Curls*



*EZ Curls*
​
30Kg	10



30Kg	10
​
30Kg	10



30Kg	10
​
*Concentration curls*



*Concentration curls*
​
5Kg	10



5Kg	10
​
5Kg	15



5Kg	15
​
Thanks for the workout mate, your a top man and its always a pleasure to meet up.

And I must say the big man is looking good for the weight loss


----------



## 25434

Ulloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....... 

Crikey you made me laugh with the garlic mash thing....hahahaha.....bet no vampires headed your way that night...lololol...

and secondly...whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot!!! on the workout :bounce: If I weren't so far away I woulda come up to train with you....and wait one helluva minute!!!!!

Is that BigFella on the left? holeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee moleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....if your reading this, I'm not being pervy or anything but you look utterly gorgeous....wahayeeeeeeeeee....two lovely chaps....awweeeeee.......I love that pic..."ma boys".....brilliant....

I'm glad you both trained together, I think it give you BB a good boost of enthusiasm hey? it would me anyway, and for Tweeny grams....keeping up his training and having a laugh with a bud off the t'internet right? a win win.....awweeeee.....I feel like a proud auntie....durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.........

Noice one men, noice one...... :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

As always mate ,nice to see you,your arms are looking awesome in these pics buddy,you realy have stuck some mass on,very well done buddy!


----------



## TELBOR

Both looking really well, nice session lads :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ulloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.......
> 
> Crikey you made me laugh with the garlic mash thing....hahahaha.....bet no vampires headed your way that night...lololol...
> 
> and secondly...whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot!!! on the workout :bounce: If I weren't so far away I woulda come up to train with you....and wait one helluva minute!!!!!
> 
> Is that BigFella on the left? holeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee moleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....if your reading this, I'm not being pervy or anything but you look utterly gorgeous....wahayeeeeeeeeee....two lovely chaps....awweeeeee.......I love that pic..."ma boys".....brilliant....
> 
> I'm glad you both trained together, I think it give you BB a good boost of enthusiasm hey? it would me anyway, and for Tweeny grams....keeping up his training and having a laugh with a bud off the t'internet right? a win win.....awweeeee.....I feel like a proud auntie....durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.........
> 
> Noice one men, noice one...... :thumb:


Im only just the other side of the river from you and I know Tweeny grams would love to workout with you, Hell I might even get us all green tights to celebrate the occasion.

Yes I have always enjoyed working out with him, hes a good partner in the gym, not in your face but will push when needed if you know what I mean.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> As always mate ,nice to see you,your arms are looking awesome in these pics buddy,you realy have stuck some mass on,very well done buddy!


Thanks mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

R0BLET said:


> Both looking really well, nice session lads :beer:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> As always mate ,nice to see you,your *arms are looking awesome in these pics buddy,you realy have stuck some mass on,very well done* buddy!





R0BLET said:


> Both looking really well, nice session lads :beer:


X2

Both doing great :thumb: reps if and when I can


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Both looking really well, nice session lads :beer:


Thanks buddy,very kind x


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Im only just the other side of the river from you and I know Tweeny grams would love to workout with you, Hell I might even get us all green tights to celebrate the occasion.
> 
> Yes I have always enjoyed working out with him, hes a good partner in the gym, not in your face but will push when needed if you know what I mean.


I second that!!!!

Though BB4 are you gonna be wearing that padded bra with the tights?

Thanks to all the guys for nice positive feedback for us both too,though I will not be proposing for a while,we will just carry on dating for now,as commitment is scary!


----------



## 25434

:lol:

no one thinks that...hahaha...you are both proper job blokes...quite right.....both lovely.

BB....please hurry up and send me that fiver!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> :lol:
> 
> no one thinks that...hahaha...you are both proper job blokes...quite right.....both lovely.
> 
> BB....please hurry up and send me that fiver!!!


:laugh: cheques in the post


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :laugh: cheques in the post


And I promised not to come in your....................cough,er,sorry wrong thread!!!!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> And I promised not to come in your....................cough,er,sorry wrong thread!!!!


NAUGHTY STEP!!! RIGHT NOW....

you know who you are....... :blink:

naughtyboysgonnanaughty.....:laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

looking good, the pair of you! congrats on the pb, too!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> looking good, the pair of you! congrats on the pb, too!


thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## k8tjane

You both look great :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Had a cup of coffee to get me going then 40 min of interval work on the X-Trainer. I did start stretching afterwards but the postman wanted something signing for and I never got back to the stretching. :thumbdown:


----------



## biglbs

The postman always rings twice,especialy with adult toys like dolls etc,you will feel better later,give your Mrs a rest from your proviron driven hormones!


----------



## BestBefore1989

:lol: 25mg a day is good but 50mg is the magic number


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: 25mg a day is good but 50mg is the magic number


You could use it as a pogo stick on 75mg,well actualy I did pmsl


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 3, Week 3, Workout 2 of BBB

My head wasn't really in the right place when I went into the gym, so I was quite happy with the way the workout went.

*Standing Military Press *

warm up

Set 1 : 30.0x5

Set 2 : 37.5x5

Set 3 : 45.0x3

working set

Set 4 : 55.0x5

Set 5 : 62.5x3

Set 6 : 70.0x7

assistance work

Set 1 : 40.0x10

Set 2 : 40.0x10

Set 3 : 40.0x10

Set 4 : 40.0x10

Set 5 : 40.0x10

Shoulders destroyed!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

nice pressing mate, you will soon be BIGLBS II 

looking very well mate :thumbup1: reps will be sent once i spread them around


----------



## 25434

Noice one BB...looks like you, me and tweeny did our shoulders together today? :bounce:

wulllllll...together...but...but....separate?....  we are in fact twins!!

except there are 3 of us....and....errrrm...ummm....you two are blokes and I am a gal....errrr...cough and errmm we don't live in the same place?

but apart from that we're twins right? somewhere? mebbe?...parallel universe?....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Noice one BB...looks like you, me and tweeny did our shoulders together today? :bounce:
> 
> wulllllll...together...but...but....separate?....  we are in fact twins!!
> 
> except there are 3 of us....and....errrrm...ummm....you two are blokes and I am a gal....errrr...cough and errmm we don't live in the same place?
> 
> but apart from that we're twins right? somewhere? mebbe?...parallel universe?....


I wannabe identical twins, that way I get better looking


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend BB...no training today?..hummmm......intradesting....by the way mister....

any news on the job chat? had all me wobberly bits crossed for ya...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 3, Week 3, Workout 3 of BBB

to be honest not much in the way of a warm-up

Stupid and I know better

* Barbell Deadlift *

warm up

Set 1 : 92.5x5

Set 2 : 115.0x5

Set 3 : 140.0x3

working set

Set 4 : 172.5x5

Set 5 : 195.0x3

Set 6 : 220.0x4

called it a day as this was the second time I have trained my back this week


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend BB...no training today?..hummmm......intradesting....by the way mister....
> 
> any news on the job chat? had all me wobberly bits crossed for ya...x


I just forced myself into the gym :laugh:

aww thanks Hun X

I hope to hear something next week

can you keep your bits crossed that long? :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cycle 3, Week 3, Workout 3 of BBB
> 
> to be honest not much in the way of a warm-up
> 
> Stupid and I know better
> 
> * Barbell Deadlift *
> 
> warm up
> 
> Set 1 : 92.5x5
> 
> Set 2 : 115.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 140.0x3
> 
> working set
> 
> Set 4 : 172.5x5
> 
> Set 5 : 195.0x3
> 
> Set 6 : 220.0x4
> 
> called it a day as this was the second time I have trained my back this week


Well done mate, I knew you'd hit the gym sooner than later :thumbup1:

I know very well it's hard when not feeling up for it


----------



## biglbs

Good weights moved there mate,reps given


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I just forced myself into the gym :laugh:
> 
> aww thanks Hun X
> 
> I hope to hear something next week
> 
> can you keep your bits crossed that long? :lol:


Bits still crossed and unnaturally large bladder...permission to go wee? Heehee..


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have some plans for this evening which conflict with when I would normally train, so I just bashed out a quick workout.

Cycle 4, Week 1, Workout 1 of BBB

(Yes I have missed out the de-load week again, I just don't feel I need one yet)

* Barbell Bench Press *

warm up

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 70.0x3

working set

Set 4 : 82.5x5

Set 5 : 95.0x5

Set 6 : 110.0x10 ( I wanted 12 but failed half way up on the 11th )

assistance work

Set 7 : 70.0x10

Set 8 : 70.0x10

Set 9 : 70.0x10

Set 10 : 70.0x10

Set 11 : 70.0x10

(shoulders feel as fooked as my chest does)

I skipped one arm rows as I worked my back twice last week


----------



## biglbs

Good work as usual mate,are you emptying your balls tonight? :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have some plans for this evening which conflict with when I would normally train, so I just bashed out a quick workout.
> 
> Cycle 4, Week 1, Workout 1 of BBB
> 
> (Yes I have missed out the de-load week again, I just don't feel I need one yet)
> 
> * Barbell Bench Press *
> 
> warm up
> 
> Set 1 : 50.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 70.0x3
> 
> working set
> 
> Set 4 : 82.5x5
> 
> Set 5 : 95.0x5
> 
> *Set 6 : 110.0x10 ( I wanted 12 but failed half way up on the 11th )*
> 
> assistance work
> 
> Set 7 : 70.0x10
> 
> Set 8 : 70.0x10
> 
> Set 9 : 70.0x10
> 
> Set 10 : 70.0x10
> 
> Set 11 : 70.0x10
> 
> (shoulders feel as fooked as my chest does)
> 
> I skipped one arm rows as I worked my back twice last week


Mighty fine effort, nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 4, Week 1, Workout 2 of BBB

*Barbell Deadlift *

warmup

Set 1 : 95.0x5

Set 2 : 110.0x5

Set 3 : 130.0x3

working set

Set 4 : 152.5x5

Set 5 : 177.5x5

Set 6 : 200.0x7

****ed off with only 7 reps at 200Kg:cursing: I think I need to improve my fitness.

The strength is there but not the lungs, after the last set I was so short on breath I felt faint.

Also I was planning to do some box squats but without having done any shoulder warm up stretching I was very uncomfortable under the bar so decided to hold off on squatting till Friday.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Yeah mate, the old deadlifts fairly get the heart racing :scared:


----------



## biglbs

Man up mate,could have done 8 ffs

7 is great work!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Man up mate,could have done 8 ffs
> 
> 7 is great work!!!


could have and should have, at least


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> could have and should have, at least


There's always next time mate. Some days we just don't have the energy that we had on other days.

Don't beat yourself up


----------



## BestBefore1989

Over slept, was planning to do cardio this morning but I've blown that out now so off to cook breakfast then the freezer to plan my meals for the rest of the week


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Over slept, was planning to do cardio this morning but I've blown that out now so off to cook breakfast then the freezer to plan my meals for the rest of the week


Any excuse not to do cardio! :lol: :lol:just like me:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Big family row today.

I don't mind an argument with anyone except family, then I hate it.

went to the gym feeling awful and only just managed the minimum requirement of

*Standing Military Press *

warm up

Set 1 : 30.0x5

Set 2 : 37.5x5

Set 3 : 42.5x3

working set

Set 4 : 50.0x5

Set 5 : 57.5x5

Set 6 : 65.0x5


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Big family row today.
> 
> I don't mind an argument with anyone except family, then I hate it.
> 
> went to the gym feeling awful and only just managed the minimum requirement of
> 
> *Standing Military Press *
> 
> warm up
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 37.5x5
> 
> Set 3 : 42.5x3
> 
> working set
> 
> Set 4 : 50.0x5
> 
> Set 5 : 57.5x5
> 
> Set 6 : 65.0x5


awkward mate, its hard to get it off your mind, but things will get fixed


----------



## Keeks

Ahh sorry to hear about the row and hope things are ok/better soon.


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> awkward mate, its hard to get it off your mind, but things will get fixed


mate it was not so much my mind wasn't there as my body was drained of all strength. Oh well squats tonight


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Ahh sorry to hear about the row and hope things are ok/better soon.


Thanks Hun X

cant un-say what was said, and no point in dwelling on it, best to just move on. :mellow:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Big family row today.
> 
> I don't mind an argument with anyone except family, then I hate it.
> 
> went to the gym feeling awful and only just managed the minimum requirement of
> 
> *Standing Military Press *
> 
> warm up
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 37.5x5
> 
> Set 3 : 42.5x3
> 
> working set
> 
> Set 4 : 50.0x5
> 
> Set 5 : 57.5x5
> 
> Set 6 : 65.0x5


That sucks buddy,you know where I am if you wanna vent!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> That sucks buddy,you know where I am if you wanna vent!


Only thing I'm angry about, and to be honest more hurt than angry, is the way my eldest daughter spoke to her mum, who then retaliated (most unlike her) and then I made the rookie mistake of thinking I could referee. 

Anyway its history now


----------



## BestBefore1989

It would be fair to say that I am going through a bit of a character building time at the moment so perhaps I should have suspected that 3 weeks out from my first attempt at the 1 rep max targets I had set for myself this year, my right knee would go.

I was doing some light squats today and I had warmed up correctly and everything but it still wasn't having any of it.

So my plan going forward is to keep some squats in my routine, to maintain flexibility etc but only light weight squats so I don't jeopardise my dead lift by destroying my knee.

Once I have achieved my other lift targets (gotta love the positive attitude) I will find me some spotters, strap the hell out of my knee and see what I can do.

Oh well!

today for what it is worth, I did

*Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 50x5

Set 2 : 72.5x5

Set 3 : 85.0x5

Set 4 : 100.0x3

Set 5 : 120.0x3

Set 6 : 137.5x3


----------



## biglbs

Balls!

Why does this always seem to happen to us mate:confused1:

Well use the brain over brawn mate,if it is bad don't try and strap it hoping for the best,it is not worth the lift,just rest it up and give it time.

Remember this a lift is a one off,getting up/walking etc is all day every day,do you want to be in pain for a lift?


----------



## Laurieloz

Good luck with the eye op mate:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Balls!
> 
> Why does this always seem to happen to us mate:confused1:
> 
> Well use the brain over brawn mate,if it is bad don't try and strap it hoping for the best,it is not worth the lift,just rest it up and give it time.
> 
> Remember this a lift is a one off,getting up/walking etc is all day every day,do you want to be in pain for a lift?


Oddly it hurts when I sit and not when I move :confused1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Laurieloz said:


> Good luck with the eye op mate:thumbup1:
> View attachment 136644


Hi Laurieloz, and thanks for popping in.

I think you've got me confused with some other tall dark handsome man, coss I'm not having an eye op ! :blink:

Did you mean to post in biglbs?


----------



## Laurieloz

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hi Laurieloz, and thanks for popping in.
> 
> I think you've got me confused with some other tall dark handsome man, coss I'm not having an eye op ! :blink:
> 
> Did you mean to post in biglbs?


Oh nooooo! Wrong journal. How did that happen?!

My apologies...it's me that needs glasses! :crying: mg:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 4, Week 2, Workout 1 of BBB

*Barbell Bench Press *

warm up

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 65.0x5

Set 3 : 77.5x3

working sets

Set 4 : 90.0x3

Set 5 : 102.5x3

Set 6 : 115.0x8 (had wanted 10)

assistance sets

Set 7 : 70.0x10

Set 8 : 70.0x10

Set 9 : 70.0x10

Set 10 : 70.0x10

Set 11 : 70.0x14 (LOL trying to punish myself for missing my goal of 10 reps on set 6)

* One Arm Dumbbell Row *

Set 1 : 35.0x10

Set 2 : 35.0x10

Set 3 : 35.0x10

Set 4 : 35.0x10

Set 5 : 35.0x12


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cycle 4, Week 2, Workout 1 of BBB
> 
> *Barbell Bench Press *
> 
> warm up
> 
> Set 1 : 50.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 65.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 77.5x3
> 
> working sets
> 
> Set 4 : 90.0x3
> 
> Set 5 : 102.5x3
> 
> Set 6 : 115.0x8 (had wanted 10)
> 
> assistance sets
> 
> Set 7 : 70.0x10
> 
> Set 8 : 70.0x10
> 
> Set 9 : 70.0x10
> 
> Set 10 : 70.0x10
> 
> Set 11 : 70.0x14 (LOL trying to punish myself for missing my goal of 10 reps on set 6)
> 
> * One Arm Dumbbell Row *
> 
> Set 1 : 35.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 35.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 35.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 35.0x10
> 
> Set 5 : 35.0x12


nice workout mate :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was planning on dead lifting today but I just got a knock back on the job front so really not in the mood for it.

Think Ill take today off and try tomorrow.


----------



## Zola

Keep the chin up mate, something will come along soon. Its a nightmare at the moment.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was planning on dead lifting today but I just got a knock back on the job front so really not in the mood for it.
> 
> Think Ill take today off and try tomorrow.


Sorry to hear this BB....sometimes life just sucks.....in my thoughts BB....xx


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Sorry to hear about the job mate, try to stay positive


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was planning on dead lifting today but I just got a knock back on the job front so really not in the mood for it.
> 
> Think Ill take today off and try tomorrow.


Hay mate,you are going throughthe fooking mill at the moment,but ya know what?It can only get better!

If you want a coffee or chat,you know where I am(well I know where you are pmsl,so I will always pop over as I know you have no wheels!)


----------



## 25434

Shall I break out my emergency gummi bears? the red ones? will unravel from my sock drawer, lick the fluff off personally and send them foist class.....yup! that's just how good a mate I am, no denying it..... 

Tonight you missed Tweenygrams offering to get his danglie out for public consumption....errr...consumption???? not entirely sure that's the word I was looking for but I'll soldier on cos no one will notice...carry on men...nothing to see here...nope! not a thing...

anyway, ignoring that....natch I threatened him with the naughty step, cos ya know, he loses all this weight, starts looking gorgeous and before we know it, itls AAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL out there...humph..

Dont' worry though, I put him right, and ya know...will soon sort him out...

butdon'ttellhimIsaidthatincasehecrushesmewithhiseyelids......breathebreathebreathe....


----------



## k8tjane

Sorry to hear about the job, fingers crossed things turn around soon x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Shall I break out my emergency gummi bears? the red ones? will unravel from my sock drawer, lick the fluff off personally and send them foist class.....yup! that's just how good a mate I am, no denying it.....
> 
> Tonight you missed Tweenygrams offering to get his danglie out for public consumption....errr...consumption???? not entirely sure that's the word I was looking for but I'll soldier on cos no one will notice...carry on men...nothing to see here...nope! not a thing...
> 
> anyway, ignoring that....natch I threatened him with the naughty step, cos ya know, he loses all this weight, starts looking gorgeous and before we know it, itls AAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL out there...humph..
> 
> Dont' worry though, I put him right, and ya know...will soon sort him out...
> 
> butdon'ttellhimIsaidthatincasehecrushesmewithhiseyelids......breathebreathebreathe....


----------



## 25434

Uh oh! busted!

runs like the wind........woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooossssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......


----------



## BestBefore1989

@Zola , @Flubs , @safc49 , @biglbs , @k8tjane Thanks guys X

Gonna try and pull my finger out and stop moping around, there are positives, the dog still loves me.

I realised yesterday that I somehow let my calories decline in August and I have not been eating anywhere near enough throughout September :cursing:

How did I let that happen?

so for breakfast I ate 4 bacon 2 eggs, 2 buttered toast, 90g whey in whole milk.

just about to snack on a ltr of gold top and a few large hands full of walnuts.

chicken for lunch and Got some pork chops out of the freezer for dinner.

I will dead lift tonight


----------



## Zola

You're fully entitled to mope, vent, whatever mate. Better letting it out than burying it! All the family loves you, not just the dog!:thumbup:


----------



## 25434

What Zola said......and we quite like you too moi dear....your t'internet faaaaamerrrrrrleeeeee......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks guys

I'm just back from hitting the gym for a quick 30 min blast at Cycle 4, Week 2, Workout 2 of BBB

* Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 95.0x5

Set 2 : 120.0x5

Set 3 : 140.0x3

Set 4 : 165.0x3

Set 5 : 187.5x3

Set 6 : 212.5x5

LOL 30 mins and I was actually lifting for about 3 of them. That's a problem I have with dead lifts, I'm still adding the weight for the next lift when the timer goes off to indicate the end of the rest period!

Given the week I've had I am not too upset with 5 reps at 212.5Kg


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> @Zola , @Flubs , @safc49 , @biglbs , @k8tjane Thanks guys X
> 
> Gonna try and pull my finger out and stop moping around, there are positives, the dog still loves me.
> 
> I realised yesterday that I somehow let my calories decline in August and I have not been eating anywhere near enough throughout September :cursing:
> 
> How did I let that happen?
> 
> so for breakfast I ate 4 bacon 2 eggs, 2 buttered toast, 90g whey in whole milk.
> 
> just about to snack on a ltr of gold top and a few large hands full of walnuts.
> 
> chicken for lunch and Got some pork chops out of the freezer for dinner.
> 
> I will dead lift tonight


Fat besterd...just thinkin out loud ... :innocent:

Mate,everything does seem worse when it all comes at once,as said it can only get better and you must make that small thing happen! :bounce:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cycle 4, Week 2, Workout 3 of BBB

fooking destroyed my shoulders today 

*Standing Military Press *

warm up

Set 1 : 30.0x5

Set 2 : 40.0x5

Set 3 : 45.0x3

working set

Set 4 : 52.5x3

Set 5 : 60.0x3

Set 6 : 67.5x9 ( I came soooo close to 10)

assistance work

Set 7 : 42.5x10

Set 8 : 42.5x10

Set 9 : 42.5x8

Set 10 : 40.0x10

Set 11 : 30.0x12

:thumb:


----------



## 25434

Morning BB..

And just WUT are you doing on page 4 may I ask?

Now come on.....training report please...chop chop....

Hope you're ok BB....don't make come over there and dad dance in your front garden! Just don't....:laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning BB..
> 
> And just WUT are you doing on page 4 may I ask?
> 
> Now come on.....training report please...chop chop....
> 
> Hope you're ok BB....don't make come over there and dad dance in your front garden! Just don't....:laugh:


 :confused1: :confused1: I don't know, what am I doing on page 4

I didn't get to train yesterday, more domestics I'm afraid

I shall do bench today after I've done all my housework and finished painting the balcony railings.

:bounce: Ill get my "hits of the 80's" out and we can dad dance together


----------



## BestBefore1989

week 3 of some cycle at some part of BBB

*Barbell Bench Press *

warm up

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 65.0x5

Set 3 : 77.5x3

working set

Set 4 : 95.0x5

Set 5 : 110.0x3

Set 6 : 122.5x8

assistance sets

Set 7 : 70.0x10

Set 8 : 70.0x10

Set 9 : 70.0x10

Set 10 : 70.0x10

Set 11 : 70.0x10


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I haven't checked in for a few days. sorry about the job mate. you've come back strong with your training though!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I haven't checked in for a few days. sorry about the job mate. you've come back strong with your training though!


Thanks mate


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> :
> 
> :bounce: Ill get my "hits of the 80's" out and we can dad dance together


oh yeah! great idea.....hahahaha...that would be a site....and we'd HAVE to invite Tweeny......can just imagine it...hahaha.....we could throw a "cheesy song and wine" party in your garage.....wear spandex, make our heads into mullets and drink cider round the back..... :lol: :lol: oh! except I don't like cider so I would have to be a proper ladyeeeee and drink Port and lemon instead dontchya know.... 

edited to say that we would have to ask Dirk Macielikie to come too, cos I just noticed his hairy chest and how good would THAT look in a purple open sparkly shirt and massive gold medallion! right?....


----------



## BestBefore1989

OMG I remember I had a suit with massive shoulder pads, was kinda like a blue Balmoral check that I wore with the sleeves rolled up a white Tshirt black pumps with no socks and a large diamanté Maltese cross brooch pinned to the lapel.

Miami vice has a lot to answer for :lol:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> OMG I remember I had a suit with massive shoulder pads, was kinda like a blue Balmoral check that I wore with the sleeves rolled up a white Tshirt black pumps with no socks and a large diamanté Maltese cross brooch pinned to the lapel.
> 
> Miami vice has a lot to answer for :lol:


oh dear!! hahahahahaha....I had some of those really high waisted trousers with 5 layers of buttons, like sailor pants and jumper with a massive waist and a big star on the front with platform shoes, and I used to go down the clubs and do northern soul dancing.....eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! come to think of it, I still do northern soul dancing, but only round my kitchen....phew! but shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....don't tell anyone ok? hahaha


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> OMG I remember I had a suit with massive shoulder pads, was kinda like a blue Balmoral check that I wore with the sleeves rolled up a white Tshirt black pumps with no socks and a large diamanté Maltese cross brooch pinned to the lapel.
> 
> Miami vice has a lot to answer for :lol:





Flubs said:


> oh dear!! hahahahahaha....I had some of those really high waisted trousers with 5 layers of buttons, like sailor pants and jumper with a massive waist and a big star on the front with platform shoes, and I used to go down the clubs and do northern soul dancing.....eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! come to think of it, I still do northern soul dancing, but only round my kitchen....phew! but shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....don't tell anyone ok? hahaha


Ahhemm.................s.h.o.w.I.n.g..........a.g.e. :whistling:


----------



## 25434

safc49 said:


> Ahhemm.................s.h.o.w.I.n.g..........a.g.e. :whistling:


 :blink: :huh: :mellow: :death: :tongue:  :laugh::laugh:

Xx


----------



## 25434

Morning BB....


----------



## biglbs

Well I ran out of time mate:blink:

Catch you for one soon though...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Back on 06-01-2013, In post 1764 of my journal (took me a while to find that)

I recorded that at that time my PBs where

Squat 170 kg

Bench 125 kg

Dead 200 kg

Press 75 kg

And I set myself the following target lifts for 2013

Squat 250 kg

Bench 150 kg

Dead 275 kg

Press 100 kg

I only managed to get one training session in last week due to life and **** like that, thus I considered myself rested, and so at lunch time today, when I went for a quick shoulder workout I had a go at my 1 rep max.

*Standing Military Press*

Warm up

Set 1 : 30.0x5

Set 2 : 50.0x5

Set 3 : 75.0x2

Working set

Set 4 : 100.0x1 *PB Target for the year* :bounce:

Set 5 : 110 Failed

Set 6 : 105 Failed (I believe that had I tried this before I tried the 110Kg, and rested a little longer, I would have got it)

34% increase in one year. Got to be happy with that


----------



## 25434

Pheweeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...BB! Great vid, I actually found myself holding my breath watching that. Well done you! Whoot whoot! :bounce:

Noice one mister, noice one...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Back on 06-01-2013, In post 1764 of my journal (took me a while to find that)
> 
> I recorded that at that time my PBs where
> 
> Squat 170 kg
> 
> Bench 125 kg
> 
> Dead 200 kg
> 
> Press 75 kg
> 
> And I set myself the following target lifts for 2013
> 
> Squat 250 kg
> 
> Bench 150 kg
> 
> Dead 275 kg
> 
> Press 100 kg
> 
> I only managed to get one training session in last week due to life and **** like that, thus I considered myself rested, and so at lunch time today, when I went for a quick shoulder workout I had a go at my 1 rep max.
> 
> *Standing Military Press*
> 
> Warm up
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 50.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 75.0x2
> 
> Working set
> 
> Set 4 : 100.0x1 *PB Target for the year* :bounce:
> 
> Set 5 : 110 Failed
> 
> Set 6 : 105 Failed (I believe that had I tried this before I tried the 110Kg, and rested a little longer, I would have got it)
> 
> 34% increase in one year. Got to be happy with that


Fantastic. Reps


----------



## Zola

Fantastic mate! Monster press! You have 105 - 110 in you easily. That 100 went up smooth.

Reps when I log on via laptop


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Pheweeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...BB! Great vid, I actually found myself holding my breath watching that. Well done you! Whoot whoot! :bounce:
> 
> Noice one mister, noice one...





Dirk McQuickly said:


> Fantastic. Reps





Zola said:


> Fantastic mate! Monster press! You have 105 - 110 in you easily. That 100 went up smooth.
> 
> Reps when I log on via laptop


Thanks guys 

increasing a lift by over 30% in one year is a more improvement than I truly believed I would achieve,

I mean 30% improvement in your first year of lifting maybe, but not when your an old sod like me!

Very happy :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Back on 06-01-2013, In post 1764 of my journal (took me a while to find that)
> 
> I recorded that at that time my PBs where
> 
> Squat 170 kghttp://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4542106
> 
> Bench 125 kg
> 
> Dead 200 kg
> 
> Press 75 kg
> 
> And I set myself the following target lifts for 2013
> 
> Squat 250 kg
> 
> Bench 150 kg
> 
> Dead 275 kg
> 
> Press 100 kg
> 
> I only managed to get one training session in last week due to life and **** like that, thus I considered myself rested, and so at lunch time today, when I went for a quick shoulder workout I had a go at my 1 rep max.
> 
> *Standing Military Press*
> 
> Warm up
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 50.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 75.0x2
> 
> Working set
> 
> Set 4 : 100.0x1 *PB Target for the year* :bounce:
> 
> Set 5 : 110 Failed
> 
> Set 6 : 105 Failed (I believe that had I tried this before I tried the 110Kg, and rested a little longer, I would have got it)
> 
> 34% increase in one year. Got to be happy with that


Mate well done,awsome pressing!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Mate well done,awsome pressing!


Thanks mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

So I had a go at dead lifting tonight

* Barbell Deadlift*

warm up

Set 1 : 70.0x4 (Should have been more but the weight fell of the end of the bar where I hadn't used collars LOL)

Set 2 : 120.0x5

Set 3 : 170.0x3

Set 4 : 220.0x1

Set 5 : 275.0x Failed

Set 6 : 275.0x straps used but still a fail

shame as the 220 felt very easy so I was sure I would make my goal of 275Kg

Ill try for a 260 on set 5 next week and then see how I feel


----------



## 25434

Herrrrrrrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...... 

you okay?.......x


----------



## 25434

Oh bugger! you posted as I posted...flol....x

220 is still good mister...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Herrrrrrrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo......
> 
> you okay?.......x


All the better for your dulcet tones in my journal X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Oh bugger! you posted as I posted...flol....x
> 
> 220 is still good mister...x


well I wanted to hit my year target, Ive managed 250 3/4 months back so I will have made some improvement since then, just perhaps not yet enought for the 275 I desire


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> So I had a go at dead lifting tonight
> 
> * Barbell Deadlift*
> 
> warm up
> 
> Set 1 : 70.0x4 (Should have been more but the weight fell of the end of the bar where I hadn't used collars LOL)
> 
> Set 2 : 120.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 170.0x3
> 
> Set 4 : 220.0x1
> 
> Set 5 : 275.0x Failed
> 
> Set 6 : 275.0x straps used but still a fail
> 
> shame as the 220 felt very easy so I was sure I would make my goal of 275Kg
> 
> Ill try for a 260 on set 5 next week and then see how I feel


Good work mate,unlucky this week,rebound week can be the time to nail it buddy#!


----------



## 25434

good morning BB....Wednesday today..... :bounce: on the way to the weekend. Yahoooooooo.......strictleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee and I gave the great British bake off to watch this morning as I'm poring over the job sites.....with a cuppa tea, natch...

Have a good 'un...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> good morning BB....Wednesday today..... :bounce: on the way to the weekend. Yahoooooooo.......strictleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee and I gave the great British bake off to watch this morning as I'm poring over the job sites.....with a cuppa tea, natch...
> 
> Have a good 'un...


Thanks Hun, what job sites do you use? Thought Id ask just in-case I'm missing any that would be suitable for me


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks Hun, what job sites do you use? Thought Id ask just in-case I'm missing any that would be suitable for me


ullo...I just saw this but on my way out for my foot appointment...will answer more fully later if that's ok, ones I'm using at the moment are Reed.co.uk...Totaljobs.co.uk, which have popped up quite a few jobs, monsterjob...err...thing...?..sod...urrrmm.....couple of others...you can specialise on Reed and Total ones, and I have seen some that I think may have been up your street as I've been looking...was thinking if anything I saw matched what you said you did I would let you know so you could have a gander.

Have you looked on a company called Thales by the way? A massive international company that work in many different areas, pay well, and have places all over the shop. I've seen a couple on their website that I thought were your area but I'm not too good on the pc front so could be wrong...go into the company and have a look? they could have something in your area? only if you want to of course..I didn't want to say when I saw them cos I was worried if you might get cross if I did, but....as you brought the subject up? Is that ok? hope so...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> ullo...I just saw this but on my way out for my foot appointment...will answer more fully later if that's ok, ones I'm using at the moment are Reed.co.uk...Totaljobs.co.uk, which have popped up quite a few jobs, monsterjob...err...thing...?..sod...urrrmm.....couple of others...you can specialise on Reed and Total ones, and I have seen some that I think may have been up your street as I've been looking...was thinking if anything I saw matched what you said you did I would let you know so you could have a gander.
> 
> Have you looked on a company called Thales by the way? A massive international company that work in many different areas, pay well, and have places all over the shop. I've seen a couple on their website that I thought were your area but I'm not too good on the pc front so could be wrong...go into the company and have a look? they could have something in your area? only if you want to of course..I didn't want to say when I saw them cos I was worried if you might get cross if I did, but....as you brought the subject up? Is that ok? hope so...x


thanks Hun X


----------



## 25434

Rapido and Adzuna are the other two...

I got a tip from a local agency I registered with today. They told me that if you have uploaded your CV onto a site, then every day or every other day you need to upload it again, but change something, like a full stop somewhere. Take it out, upload, then the next time, put it back in and upload again.

Reason for this is that cos there are so many people putting their CVs in, yours will slip down the pile and as the employers looking at the sites only tend to look at the first few pages, yours wont be seen as much, BUT if you go in and re- upload every couple of days, yours is there, on the front page and will get more hits.

Since I started doing this, I have had more contacts..nothing that has turned into a job yet, but the interest gives you a bit of hope that someone will want you at some point.......

Sorry, if you know this already...I didn't...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Rapido and Adzuna are the other two...
> 
> I got a tip from a local agency I registered with today. They told me that if you have uploaded your CV onto a site, then every day or every other day you need to upload it again, but change something, like a full stop somewhere. Take it out, upload, then the next time, put it back in and upload again.
> 
> Reason for this is that cos there are so many people putting their CVs in, yours will slip down the pile and as the employers looking at the sites only tend to look at the first few pages, yours wont be seen as much, BUT if you go in and re- upload every couple of days, yours is there, on the front page and will get more hits.
> 
> Since I started doing this, I have had more contacts..nothing that has turned into a job yet, but the interest gives you a bit of hope that someone will want you at some point.......
> 
> Sorry, if you know this already...I didn't...x


Thanks for the tip and good luck in your search X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Back on 06-01-2013, In post 1764 of my journal (took me a while to find that)

I recorded that at that time my PBs where

Squat 170 kg

Bench 125 kg

Dead 200 kg

Press 75 kg

And I set myself the following target lifts for 2013

Squat 250 kg

Bench 150 kg

Dead 275 kg

Press 100 kg

earlier this week I managed to achieve my OHP target and narrowly failed at a 275kg dead lift. Today was the tern of the bench press

*Barbell Bench Press *

155

Set 1 : 70.0x5

Set 2 : 90.0x5

Set 3 : 110.0x3

Set 4 : 130.0x1

Set 5 : 150.0x1 *Yearly PB target * :bounce:

OK its not pretty but its all the way down and up again


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Looks pretty to me! I can't rep you, need to spread it around a bit, but you know the thought's there!


----------



## 25434

Whoot whoot... :bounce: well done...x


----------



## Zola

Awesome!! Great work


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Looks pretty to me! I can't rep you, need to spread it around a bit, but you know the thought's there!





Flubs said:


> Whoot whoot... :bounce: well done...x





Zola said:


> Awesome!! Great work


Thanks guys, I must admit I am very happy 

Two down and two go with two months to do them in


----------



## biglbs

Good work buddy,strong lift there....


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Good work buddy,strong lift there....


Thank you big man

:lol: only what? 60 or 70kg to go before I catch you up :lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thank you big man
> 
> :lol: only what? 60 or 70kg to go before I catch you up :lol:


I did video a 200k drop set today ,will download later  ,yes a 220K SINGLE is it at mo!


----------



## 25434

Morning BB...hope today is being good to ya....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:



> Morning BB...hope today is being good to ya....


Thank you beautiful, going to go throw some weights about in a bit, then plan to wrap up warm on the sofa with a book. Hope your having a fab day X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning BB...hope today is being good to ya....


Thank you beautiful, going to go throw some weights about in a bit, then plan to wrap up warm on the sofa with a book. Hope your having a fab day X


----------



## biglbs

Hi buddy,have a nice day!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Did some shoulder work today

*Standing Military Press *

Warm up

Set 1 : 40.0x5

Set 2 : 50.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

working sets

Set 4 : 70.0x3

Set 5 : 80.0x3

Set 6 : 85.0x2

Assistance work

Set 7 : 40.0x10

Set 8 : 40.0x10

Set 9 : 40.0x12

Set 10 : 40.0x10

Set 11 : 40.0x8

Finished off playing around with some curls for the girls! - don't know what possessed me as I normally don't bother with arms.

off to put my feet up with a book and a hot drink


----------



## Feeblebob

Flubs said:


> Rapido and Adzuna are the other two...
> 
> I got a tip from a local agency I registered with today. They told me that if you have uploaded your CV onto a site, then every day or every other day you need to upload it again, but change something, like a full stop somewhere. Take it out, upload, then the next time, put it back in and upload again.
> 
> Reason for this is that cos there are so many people putting their CVs in, yours will slip down the pile and as the employers looking at the sites only tend to look at the first few pages, yours wont be seen as much, BUT if you go in and re- upload every couple of days, yours is there, on the front page and will get more hits.
> 
> Since I started doing this, I have had more contacts..nothing that has turned into a job yet, but the interest gives you a bit of hope that someone will want you at some point.......
> 
> Sorry, if you know this already...I didn't...x


Bit late granted, but all true, I got made redundant on a lunchtime from a company gradually going bust, and was allowed time etc. CV uploaded to 4 or 5 job sites by about 13.30, and had 13 calls by the time I left at 17.00. Seems it's new or updated CVs that flash up to employers.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Feeblebob said:


> Bit late granted, but all true, I got made redundant on a lunchtime from a company gradually going bust, and was allowed time etc. CV uploaded to 4 or 5 job sites by about 13.30, and had 13 calls by the time I left at 17.00. Seems it's new or updated CVs that flash up to employers.


Thanks, good to know.

I hope your sorted or at least have something good in the pipeline.


----------



## Feeblebob

Yeah, sorted now. Just goes to show that a new or changed CV gets the spotlight.

Been reading your blog through mate, good stuff


----------



## 25434

BB......if you get a job first you owe me a drink, and I will collect on your next training session with tweeny grams.......we can all share a sherry together right? And if I get one first, well do that too....cos why not?....xxx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Feeblebob said:


> Yeah, sorted now. Just goes to show that a new or changed CV gets the spotlight.
> 
> Been reading your blog through mate, good stuff


Thanks, slowly but surely getting strong


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> BB......if you get a job first you owe me a drink, and I will collect on your next training session with tweeny grams.......we can all share a sherry together right? And if I get one first, well do that too....cos why not?....xxx


Sounds like a plan :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Did some shoulder work today
> 
> *Standing Military Press *
> 
> Warm up
> 
> Set 1 : 40.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 50.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 60.0x5
> 
> working sets
> 
> Set 4 : 70.0x3
> 
> Set 5 : 80.0x3
> 
> Set 6 : 85.0x2
> 
> Assistance work
> 
> Set 7 : 40.0x10
> 
> Set 8 : 40.0x10
> 
> Set 9 : 40.0x12
> 
> Set 10 : 40.0x10
> 
> Set 11 : 40.0x8
> 
> Finished off playing around with some curls for the girls! - don't know what possessed me as I normally don't bother with arms.
> 
> off to put my feet up with a book and a hot drink


Nice work mate


----------



## 25434

Ullo BB....what's on the training list today then? come on...waiting...tap tap tap...hee heee....xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ullo BB....what's on the training list today then? come on...waiting...tap tap tap...hee heee....xx


Dead lifts tomorrow, today I'm staying in the warm until I have to walk the dog.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dead lifts tomorrow, today I'm staying in the warm until I have to walk the dog.


Wuss...heehee.....it was lovely and sunny today, I had a lovely walk round the park today, and there was a gorgeous little pug dog who was bouncing about tail wagging, really enjoying himself running round the place with his mate the staffie....proper job happy they were...made me feel happy watching them too.....

Enjoy walking the pooch, and don't let him piddle on your shoes...haha...x


----------



## 25434

Ullo ullo ullooooooooooo...just gently reminding you that it's training day.....hurrr hurrr...I did deads too today...not in your league though, but ya know, safety in numbers...lol of course Tweeny grams has been resting his bum on the sofa today....oh yeah! only thing he's lifting is a cuppa tea methinks.....hahahahaaha....

shhhhhhhhh....don't EVEN mention I ratted on him.....sssshhhhhhhhhh......x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ullo ullo ullooooooooooo...just gently reminding you that it's training day.....hurrr hurrr...I did deads too today...not in your league though, but ya know, safety in numbers...lol of course Tweeny grams has been resting his bum on the sofa today....oh yeah! only thing he's lifting is a cuppa tea methinks.....hahahahaaha....
> 
> shhhhhhhhh....don't EVEN mention I ratted on him.....sssshhhhhhhhhh......x


I know, today was supposed to be dead lift day but it didn't happen.

I "nipped" to the shops with my youngest this afternoon and to cut a long story short, I only just got home!

Oh well, family comes first. Ill lift tomorrow. I promise


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I know, today was supposed to be dead lift day but it didn't happen.
> 
> I "nipped" to the shops with my youngest this afternoon and to cut a long story short, I only just got home!
> 
> Oh well, family comes first. Ill lift tomorrow. I promise


Family does come first, and they will be the ones to keep you warm in the night and hug you when you need it, so yes......but tomorrow is another day and I will be checking......just sayin'.......got me eye on ya.....  x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Family does come first, and they will be the ones to keep you warm in the night and hug you when you need it, so yes......but tomorrow is another day and I will be checking......just sayin'.......got me eye on ya.....  x


I wish, sadly this daughter in 19 so I still get the door slammed in my face, "you don't understand" shouted at me frequently at the best of times.

I have a wife and two daughters and as I understand is normal their cycles are synchronised, so this week Ill be happy if I avoid tears and tantrums.


----------



## 25434

Uh oh....trouble at' t'mill.....hurr hurrr...3 gals....but I'm a gal, and when they are a bit older they will totally slay anyone who even looks at you the wrong way.....in fact I suspect they would do that now when the chips are down.....

Be a brave soldier....thazzmaboi. Heeeheeee.


----------



## 25434

oooooooooooh...'ello? wut IS this big white space here?

:sneaky2: :tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> oooooooooooh...'ello? wut IS this big white space here?
> 
> :sneaky2: :tongue:


I didn't drag my fat lazy ar5e into the gym until 8pm tonight so I am only just now back at my PC to tell of my endeavours.

To say I kept my workout short and to the point would be an understatement

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 70.0x4

Set 2 : 120.0x5

Set 3 : 170.0x3

Set 4 : 220.0x1

Set 5 : 260.0x1 *New PB*


----------



## 25434

*PB in daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwssssseeeeeee! *

:bounce: :bounce: :beer: whoot whoot!

You are then, forgiven for leaving it sooooooooooooo late you nearly didn't.....hahaha....very nice lifting you big beastie boy.....

Well done.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> *PB in daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwssssseeeeeee! *
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :beer: whoot whoot!
> 
> You are then, forgiven for leaving it sooooooooooooo late you nearly didn't.....hahaha....very nice lifting you big beastie boy.....
> 
> Well done.


 :blush:

Thanks

X


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend BB......eat well, sleep good and relaaaaaaaaaaaaax.....

Are you popping a beer tonight? I'm having some wine, only one or two glasses though...not massive amounts.....wine and strictly, my fave thing....heehee.....dresses, make up, dancing, awweee.....hurrr hurrr


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend BB......eat well, sleep good and relaaaaaaaaaaaaax.....
> 
> Are you popping a beer tonight? I'm having some wine, only one or two glasses though...not massive amounts.....wine and strictly, my fave thing....heehee.....dresses, make up, dancing, awweee.....hurrr hurrr


Its been soooooo long since I last went dancing.

Ive had a very strange day woke at about 8 am, sat in bed reading and fell back asleep till 11ish.

came down stairs, did a couple of chores like putting the bins out etc then had breakfast sat on the sofa to eat and Shall We Dance came on the TV.

I've always had a bit of a thing for Ginger Rogers!

watching her out Tap Fred Astaire, the flash of ankle and calf as her hem flares when she ball-suffles and turns !

I know, my family think I'm odd as well

Anyway I went back to bed after the film and I've only just, half an hour ago, woken up again!


----------



## 25434

Crikey BB...that is a lot of sleeping..but I think that's good too cos you clearly needed it, and sometimes you have to listen to your body....and I don't think you're odd at all...I think you're fab! and anyway, being odd is my job so bugger orrrrff!:laugh::laugh: hey, have anugg ((((((((o))))))...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Crikey BB...that is a lot of sleeping..but I think that's good too cos you clearly needed it, and sometimes you have to listen to your body....and I don't think you're odd at all...I think you're fab! and anyway, being odd is my job so bugger orrrrff!:laugh::laugh: hey, have anugg ((((((((o))))))...x


I can never have to many hugs


----------



## biglbs

Strong stuff mate,that looked easy for you though


----------



## Zola

Absolutely beasting! Reps when on pc. Great work!


----------



## 25434

Evening all....  . I just made a coconut and lime cake......and some bread.....the cake smells lovely and I've pushed it into the microwave and opened the windows to let the smell out so I can't be tempted.....shoulda not made it really, but.....I like baking when it's wet and poop outside...what you up to big man? Come on! Fess up.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Evening all....  . I just made a coconut and lime cake......and some bread.....the cake smells lovely and I've pushed it into the microwave and opened the windows to let the smell out so I can't be tempted.....shoulda not made it really, but.....I like baking when it's wet and poop outside...what you up to big man? Come on! Fess up.....


Ok I have been trying to sort out the dumping ground that is our spare bedroom. I should have been updating my uploaded CV and searching for a new job but for the last week or so I have been using every and any excuse not to !


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ok I have been trying to sort out the dumping ground that is our spare bedroom. I should have been updating my uploaded CV and searching for a new job but for the last week or so I have been using every and any excuse not to !


I just have been surfing through the job sites, and all the alerts that I have set up from companies....it's a bit shoite out there unless you want to be an elf helping santa at the post office, or a sales person, or a shopping getter person in tescos...not knocking those jobs but they aren't what I want to do a the moment...however...never say never...I may have to...hurrr hurrrr....

I have some paperwork to sort out too but I can't be bothered to look at it today, re-scheduled for next week when I have several long hours to fill..hahaha....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I just have been surfing through the job sites, and all the alerts that I have set up from companies....it's a bit shoite out there unless you want to be an elf helping santa at the post office, or a sales person, or a shopping getter person in tescos...not knocking those jobs but they aren't what I want to do a the moment...however...never say never...I may have to...hurrr hurrrr....
> 
> I have some paperwork to sort out too but I can't be bothered to look at it today, re-scheduled for next week when I have several long hours to fill..hahaha....


 @Flubs X

Your earlier post guilt tripped me into a quick workout and I got a new PB, so thank you Hun (((HUG))) your Diamond X

I've got to go put dinner on while the video is uploading so Ill post my workout later.

PS I'm pleased to know I'm not the only one to procrastinate, even if you don't do is as well as I do.


----------



## 25434

@[Redacted] X

Your earlier post guilt tripped me into a quick workout and I got a new PB, so thank you Hun (((HUG))) your Diamond X

PB, PB PB boyeeeeee...do daaaaaa do daaaaaa....whoot whoot :bounce: great news...look forward to reading wut you did...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Quick little chest workout

* Barbell Bench Press *

warm up

Set 1 : 70.0x5

Set 2 : 90.0x5

Set 3 : 110.0x3

Set 4 : 130.0x1

working set

Set 5 : 155.0x1 *New PB* :bounce:and now I've surpassed my goal for bench this year

Assistance work

Set 6 : 70.0x10

Set 7 : 70.0x10

Set 8 : 70.0x10

Set 9 : 70.0x10

Set 10 : 70.0x10






and just for the Ladies, a flash of my hairy navel. What can be more sexy that a flash of fat tummy fluff ?

:huh:


----------



## Zola

Nice lift! Ever worried about not having a spotter when going heavy on bench press?


----------



## 25434

Noice one BB...I can't rep you cos I have to spread it around apparently!......hee heee......

Couldn't really see your tum much.....although I triedc my very very best to... :whistling: :laugh: hee hee.....sorry....teasing.... :sneaky2: :laugh:


----------



## 25434

Zola said:


> Nice lift! Ever worried about not having a spotter when going heavy on bench press?


I was wondering this myself...I've sen a guy smash himself on the bench press cos he couldn't make the weight, and it wasn't pretty. Would truly truly hate it if you injured yourself the same way ......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Nice lift! Ever worried about not having a spotter when going heavy on bench press?


Yes mate but its not as scary as a heavy squat when your on your own. :lol:

For the bench, when ever I'm going heavy I never use collars, that way I can slide the weight of the end of the bar if needed.

Also what the video does not show is that there are two planks of wood under the feet of the bench so that the spotter bars are at the exact same height as my chest when I lie flat on the bench. Then when I pull my shoulders back and together to ensure a stable base, arch my back and raise my chest in preparation of bench pressing, I am higher that the catcher bars so I don't foul them when benching but should I drop the bar it may hurt but cant do any real damage.

Hope I explained that OK


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I was wondering this myself...I've sen a guy smash himself on the bench press cos he couldn't make the weight, and it wasn't pretty. Would truly truly hate it if you injured yourself the same way ......


I'm as safe as I can be in the power cage X


----------



## Zola

Nice! Well arranged, safety first and all that


----------



## 25434

Morning....have a good 'un.....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Well done on another pb mate!


----------



## biglbs

More srong lifts my friend,well done!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Well done on another pb mate!





biglbs said:


> More srong lifts my friend,well done!


Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back in from my gym

Shoulders

*Standing Military Press *

Set 1 : 40.0x5

Set 2 : 50.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 70.0x3

Set 5 : 100.0x0 (Decided I wanted to match my PB so went for 100Kg but half way up if froze :angry:

Took a couple of mins rest tightened the belt and addressed the bar....

Set 6 : 100.0x0 :cursing:

Right, fook this.

*Push Press*

With purpose and determination I shouldered the bar, summoning my anger at failing twice to OHP this today I convert the anger into aggression.

Having bent my knees slightly I thrust downward with my legs as if to leap a tall building, simultaneously I summon every ounce of strength, every sinew of muscle, and engaging every fibre of my being I drive that bar upward, smashing it into my chin !

:blink:

* Standing Military Press *

assistance work

Set 1 : 40.0x10

Set 2 : 40.0x10

Set 3 : 40.0x10

Set 4 : 40.0x10

Set 5 : 40.0x10

*EZ bar bicep curl / upright row superset*

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x10

Set 3 : 30.0x10

Shoulders on fire and chin very sore but all my teeth are still inplace


----------



## Zola

Sounds painful! Cant match the PBs all the time mate! A lot of pressing in there. Noice


----------



## biglbs

It's supposed to be pressing,not chins:laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

:cursing: :angry: :cursing:  :angry: :thumbdown: :sad: :crying:

Guess I did a good job of smashing that bar into my face yesterday coss when I brushed my teeth this morning two fillings literally fell out.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just back in from my gym
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> *Standing Military Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 40.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 50.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 4 : 70.0x3
> 
> Set 5 : 100.0x0 (Decided I wanted to match my PB so went for 100Kg but half way up if froze :angry:
> 
> Took a couple of mins rest tightened the belt and addressed the bar....
> 
> Set 6 : 100.0x0 :cursing:
> 
> Right, fook this.
> 
> *Push Press*
> 
> With purpose and determination I shouldered the bar, summoning my anger at failing twice to OHP this today I convert the anger into aggression.
> 
> Having bent my knees slightly I thrust downward with my legs as if to leap a tall building, simultaneously I summon every ounce of strength, every sinew of muscle, and engaging every fibre of my being I drive that bar upward, smashing it into my chin !
> 
> :blink:
> 
> * Standing Military Press *
> 
> assistance work
> 
> Set 1 : 40.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 40.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 40.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 40.0x10
> 
> Set 5 : 40.0x10
> 
> *EZ bar bicep curl / upright row superset*
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 30.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 30.0x10
> 
> Shoulders on fire and chin very sore but all my teeth are still inplace


What wouldn't I have given to be a fly on the wall!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Back from the dentist, don't know which hurt most, hitting myself with the bar or paying their bill.

I was going to lift today but I ate very little yesterday as I couldn't really eat and as I hadn't got around to replacing the blender which of course broke a week or so ago, I couldn't drink my dinner either.

Still a ltr of gold top milk was breakfast and Im eating two Ginsters steak slices as I type 

Ill lift tomorrow


----------



## BestBefore1989

This weekend it will be two weeks since I last injected 500ml of Test E, which means that I start PCT on Monday.

So tomorrow will be my last attempt at a new 1 rep max dead-lift for a while


----------



## Keeks

Hope you feel better soon! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Hope you feel better soon! :thumbup1:


Thanks, my own stupid fault !


----------



## Zola

Hope the mouth isnt too sore dude! Back to business soon


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

how'd the deadlift attempt go?


----------



## BestBefore1989

been a bit under the weather to be honest mate. Not had the inclination to do anything of late


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> been a bit under the weather to be honest mate. Not had the inclination to do anything of late


I've had a lot of that myself the last couple of weeks. Just getting back in there now. Don't worry. There's always next week.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Day 1 of PCT Clomid 200mg and Tamoxifen 40mg

on top of which I have been feeling a little under the weather, even went back to bed for a nap today.

However after I got up and read biglbs leg workout, I decided to get my lazy ar5e into the gym and start week 1 of Cycle 5 of BBB

*Barbell Bench Press *

Warm up sets

Set 1 : 52.5x5

Set 2 : 62.5x5

Set 3 : 72.5x3

Working sets

Set 4 : 85.0x5

Set 5 : 100.0x5

Set 6 : 112.5x10

Assistance sets

Set 7 : 70.0x10

Set 8 : 70.0x10

Set 9 : 70.0x10

Set 10 : 70.0x10

Set 11 : 70.0x10

*One Arm Dumbbell Row *

Set 1 : 20.0x10 (stupidly picked up wrong dumbbell)

Set 2 : 35.0x10

Set 3 : 35.0x10

Set 4 : 35.0x10 ( spent, knew I could not move the 35's so dropped to the 20's)

Set 5 : 20.0x10

Cold sweats, light headed and felt nauseous I lay on the bench for 15 min till I felt able to move again.

Either I'm still a little bit Ill or I gave everything I had in me today, or perhaps a bit of both.


----------



## Zola

Get the berocca in you mate and keep warm! I am on the edges of getting a winter bug again as well!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Get the berocca in you mate and keep warm! I am on the edges of getting a winter bug again as well!!


Good plan mate, Ill get more Vit C in me


----------



## 25434

Morning..  x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning..  x


Morning Hun, hope your well x


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Day 1 of PCT Clomid 200mg and Tamoxifen 40mg
> 
> on top of which I have been feeling a little under the weather, even went back to bed for a nap today.
> 
> However after I got up and read biglbs leg workout, I decided to get my lazy ar5e into the gym and start week 1 of Cycle 5 of BBB
> 
> *Barbell Bench Press *
> 
> Warm up sets
> 
> Set 1 : 52.5x5
> 
> Set 2 : 62.5x5
> 
> Set 3 : 72.5x3
> 
> Working sets
> 
> Set 4 : 85.0x5
> 
> Set 5 : 100.0x5
> 
> Set 6 : 112.5x10
> 
> Assistance sets
> 
> Set 7 : 70.0x10
> 
> Set 8 : 70.0x10
> 
> Set 9 : 70.0x10
> 
> Set 10 : 70.0x10
> 
> Set 11 : 70.0x10
> 
> *One Arm Dumbbell Row *
> 
> Set 1 : 20.0x10 (stupidly picked up wrong dumbbell)
> 
> Set 2 : 35.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 35.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 35.0x10 ( spent, knew I could not move the 35's so dropped to the 20's)
> 
> Set 5 : 20.0x10
> 
> Cold sweats, light headed and felt nauseous I lay on the bench for 15 min till I felt able to move again.
> 
> Either I'm still a little bit Ill or I gave everything I had in me today, or perhaps a bit of both.


Mate I know your pain, I feal realy zhlt and have since started boldenone three weeks ago.tired is understatement with boogas!


----------



## BestBefore1989

so feeling slightly better, I finally forced myself into the gym and did the very bare minimum requirement for dead lifts from week 1 of Cycle 5 of BBB

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 95.0x5

Set 2 : 115.0x5

Set 3 : 132.5x3

Set 4 : 155.0x5

Set 5 : 180.0x5

Set 6 : 205.0x5

at least I'm back in the gym.


----------



## 25434

Oi oieee....just checking in...rough week.....

Happy weekend to ya BB.....xxx


----------



## 25434

Ps....I got. A day and a half of work......temping....I signed up for it to keep the pennies rolling in. I have to sit like a mushroom on a seat at the front of a show room meeting people when they come in through the door...pmsl! Utterly mind numbing but at least I get to talk to people all day.....:laugh: oh! And one of the guys took me for a test drive in the new mt8 Toyota car? I think it replaces the celica? Very posh but I nearly died of boredom listening to the sales man talking about it......I thought he was gonna have an organism or something...hahahaha....

All I could think of was that I was being paid to sit like lady muck in a posh car and drive round town.... :lol: :lol: really bizarre week...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ps....I got. A day and a half of work......temping....I signed up for it to keep the pennies rolling in. I have to sit like a mushroom on a seat at the front of a show room meeting people when they come in through the door...pmsl! Utterly mind numbing but at least I get to talk to people all day.....:laugh: oh! And one of the guys took me for a test drive in the new mt8 Toyota car? I think it replaces the celica? Very posh but I nearly died of boredom listening to the sales man talking about it......I thought he was gonna have an organism or something...hahahaha....
> 
> All I could think of was that I was being paid to sit like lady muck in a posh car and drive round town.... :lol: :lol: really bizarre week...


 

Paid to sit at the front of the showroom looking good, so people want to come and have a chat with you.



Lol at being driven around town, did you do that little hand wave at the common folk as you passed?

My bit of good news this week is that I have an interview lined up for Monday


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Paid to sit at the front of the showroom looking good, so people want to come and have a chat with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol at being driven around town, did you do that little hand wave at the common folk as you passed?
> 
> My bit of good news this week is that I have an interview lined up for Monday


Ohmigawwwwd! That is fantastic news BB.....that has cheered me up, I will truly cross everything I have for you on Monday...knock em dead my luv.....I'm so pleased.....I will be thinking of ya on that day.... :thumb:

And yes, I actually did do the hand waving thing...I really did! The blokie I was with rolled his eyes...hahaha......x


----------



## k8tjane

Hey BB&#8230;just checking in to see how you are doing. Congrats on the job interview I will keep my fingers crossed for you.x


----------



## biglbs

Nice chat today mate...good luck once Again...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Good luck with the interview mate. I was saying to @Laurieloz the other day, I'm seeing a lot of illness, tiredness and demotivation in a lot of journals at the moment (mine included). I am coming around to the idea that the changing if the seasons is having an impact on people.


----------



## 25434

BB..hey there, today I landed a long term temporary job and I start tomorrow. My hours are going to be long but, you never know what these things lead to right?....and money is money no matter where you earn it.....in my opinion. I Should have work until January. I hope my luck rubs off on you for tomorrow and you get your job...it would make me terribly happy for you if you did.

Will be thinking of you chappie...xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

k8tjane said:


> Hey BB&#8230;just checking in to see how you are doing. Congrats on the job interview I will keep my fingers crossed for you.x





biglbs said:


> Nice chat today mate...good luck once Again...





Dirk McQuickly said:


> Good luck with the interview mate. I was saying to @Laurieloz the other day, I'm seeing a lot of illness, tiredness and demotivation in a lot of journals at the moment (mine included). I am coming around to the idea that the changing if the seasons is having an impact on people.


Thanks guys Fingers crossed


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> BB..hey there, today I landed a long term temporary job and I start tomorrow. My hours are going to be long but, you never know what these things lead to right?....and money is money no matter where you earn it.....in my opinion. I Should have work until January. I hope my luck rubs off on you for tomorrow and you get your job...it would make me terribly happy for you if you did.
> 
> Will be thinking of you chappie...xx


Fantastic news Hun :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Yes money is money and its buys you time to find something permanent. I'm so pleased for you X


----------



## Zola

Good luck for tomorrow sir!


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Good luck with the interview mate. I was saying to @Laurieloz the other day, I'm seeing a lot of illness, tiredness and demotivation in a lot of journals at the moment (mine included). I am coming around to the idea that the changing if the seasons is having an impact on people.


Well me too now!

I finally got out of bed an hour ago after being bed-bound all day with a bug.

I've been for a short walk but a bug knocks the [email protected] out of you (literally) and I feel so weak:sad:


----------



## 25434

Ellon you.....just to say good luck for today....will be thinking of you and reaaaaaaaaaaaaaally hoping you have good news..xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ellon you.....just to say good luck for today....will be thinking of you and reaaaaaaaaaaaaaally hoping you have good news..xx


Thank you Hun. I don't know what their recruitment procedure is, so I'm not expecting to know how I did today


----------



## BestBefore1989

heard I didn't get the job I interviewed for.

At least I did a workout today. The bare min requirement of week 2 of Cycle 5 of BBB



*
Barbell Bench Press *

Warm up sets

Set 1 : 52.5x5

Set 2 : 65.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x3

working sets

Set 4 : 92.5x3

Set 5 : 105.0x3

Set 6 : 120.0x5

Assistance work

Set 1 : 75.0x10

Set 2 : 75.0x10

Set 3 : 75.0x10

Set 4 : 75.0x10

Set 5 : 75.0x8


----------



## 25434

Sorry to hear the news BB. X. (((((((((((((((((((0)))))))))))))))..........anugg to keep you going...


----------



## k8tjane

Sorry to heat that BB. Fingers crossed something comes along soon, sending hugs. x


----------



## Zola

Sorry to hear that mate, their loss. Keep the chin up, you'll be sorted again soon.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Sorry to hear the news BB. X. (((((((((((((((((((0)))))))))))))))..........anugg to keep you going...





k8tjane said:


> Sorry to heat that BB. Fingers crossed something comes along soon, sending hugs. x





Zola said:


> Sorry to hear that mate, their loss. Keep the chin up, you'll be sorted again soon.


Thanks guys


----------



## BestBefore1989

Only the second time I've worked out this week.

week 2 of Cycle 5 of BBB

* Barbell Deadlift *

warm up

Set 1 : 95.0x5

Set 2 : 120.0x5

Set 3 : 145.0x3

working sets

Set 4 : 170.0x3

Set 5 : 190.0x3

Set 6 : 215.0x3

* Standing Military Press *

warm up

Set 1 : 30.0x5

Set 2 : 40.0x5

Set 3 : 50.0x3

working sets

Set 4 : 55.0x3

Set 5 : 62.5x3

Set 6 : 70.0x5

Depressingly I found the over head presses heaver than it should be (if you know what I mean)


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Only the second time I've worked out this week.
> 
> week 2 of Cycle 5 of BBB
> 
> * Barbell Deadlift *
> 
> warm up
> 
> Set 1 : 95.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 120.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 145.0x3
> 
> working sets
> 
> Set 4 : 170.0x3
> 
> Set 5 : 190.0x3
> 
> Set 6 : 215.0x3
> 
> * Standing Military Press *
> 
> warm up
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 40.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 50.0x3
> 
> working sets
> 
> Set 4 : 55.0x3
> 
> Set 5 : 62.5x3
> 
> Set 6 : 70.0x5
> 
> Depressingly I found the over head presses heaver than it should be (if you know what I mean)


Due to unforeseen circumstances gravity was higher only in Essex today for some reason,even my wine feels heavy tonight,,,,oh wait I used a pint glass


----------



## biglbs

Just read above mate......that sucks.....though I have a 12 oz steak with your name on it to help out a bit


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Due to unforeseen circumstances gravity was higher only in Essex today for some reason,even my wine feels heavy tonight,,,,oh wait I used a pint glass


So I shouldn't call Quatermass then?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> So I shouldn't call Quatermass then?


No,just ghost busters,the steak is haunting me....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Sorry about the job mate. Something else will turn up. I know it doesn't help at the mo, but it will.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I will be joining biglbs, Bad Alan and RXQueenie for a workout this coming weekend and I have no idea on what we will be doing in the way of working out.

I know I cant match biglbs and Bad Alan for weight but I don't want to embarrass myself either.

I thought about taking the week off training but decided against that, so I decided to lay off the heavy 1 rep max stuff and just do a drop set.

* Barbell Bench Press *

warm up

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 80.0x10

Set 3 : 100.0x10

working drop set

Set 4 : 120.0x4 / 70.0x12 / 50.0x15


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I will be joining biglbs, Bad Alan and RXQueenie for a workout this coming weekend and I have no idea on what we will be doing in the way of working out.
> 
> I know I cant match biglbs and Bad Alan for weight but I don't want to embarrass myself either.
> 
> I thought about taking the week off training but decided against that, so I decided to lay off the heavy 1 rep max stuff and just do a drop set.
> 
> Mate,we will not be going mad,i am overtrained at the mo anyhow,so won't be doing much in the gym this week,today I have fallen asleep so many times it is a joke and I ache all over,feels like flu,but I know I have pushed too hard lately,it will ust be some fun mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Hope you feel better come the weekend mate.
> 
> something strange going on with the forum, I keep getting duplicate pages :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I will be fine mate,it would take more than that to stop the big fella:thumb:Thanks though x


----------



## 25434

Ullo...just doing a silent swoosh...hope all is well...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ullo...just doing a silent swoosh...hope all is well...x


Hi Hun,

(((HUG)))

hope your temp job is going good, hows the hunt for a full time one going?

have the results come through on your foot yet?


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hi Hun,
> 
> (((HUG)))
> 
> hope your temp job is going good, hows the hunt for a full time one going?
> 
> have the results come through on your foot yet?


Thank you for my hug....one just cannot have enough of them dontchya know.......temp job is pretty hard going at the moment but I've been working very hard and keeping my head down, I think they like me as they put my money up this week and gave me a discount on train travel to keep the costs down. I have an official badge now, hee hee....might flash it at someone tomorrow.....lol. Still waiting on the foot result. Still looking for full time......it will happen....just waiting for the tide to turn.......

How bout you moi luvlie?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Thank you for my hug....one just cannot have enough of them dontchya know.......temp job is pretty hard going at the moment but I've been working very hard and keeping my head down, I think they like me as they put my money up this week and gave me a discount on train travel to keep the costs down. I have an official badge now, hee hee....might flash it at someone tomorrow.....lol. Still waiting on the foot result. Still looking for full time......it will happen....just waiting for the tide to turn.......
> 
> How bout you moi luvlie?


I'm sure they do like you Hun, your very likeable. Good news on the train ticket, a penny saved is a penny earned and all that.

I, like you, am waiting for the tide to turn and hoping I don't drown whilst waiting.

I have a couple of things to pursue this week so fingers crossed.


----------



## biglbs

Guys coming up 2 to 3 pm on sat mate,you gonna come here about then?

Speak on phone for addres and code when you're ready mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Guys coming up 2 to 3 pm on sat mate,you gonna come here about then?
> 
> Speak on phone for addres and code when you're ready mate


Sounds like a plan mate, I'm looking forward to it.

Ill speak to you tomorrow and get you to text me the details. :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

After reading how well biglbs has been getting on with his squatting I thought I would see how my right knee holds out after two months of rest and try squatting.

First problem is loss of flexibility, possibly in shoulders, possibly in pecs, probably in both.

Straps got around that problem and I did

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 75.0x5

Set 3 : 100.0x5

Set 4 : 125.0x3

Set 5 : 150.0x3

felt a slight twinge in my knee so decided to leave it there. I might have another go next week with wraps on.


----------



## biglbs

Still strong though mate,good lifts


----------



## BestBefore1989

My right knee has seized up this morning, prompting my sanity to be questioned, squatting for the first time in months the day before a job interview.

Hopefully my knee will loosen up before I go, doing gentle stretches to encourage it.

The job is only temporary, on a short fixed term contract but its more than I have right now so wish me luck.


----------



## 25434

I wish you every single bit of luck I can muster BB....which is a whole Lorra luck my friend......  . If you get this one, you may make contacts who may get you more work etc etc....crossing all things wobberly for ya....and currently there's quite a bit of wobble so you can't fail....lol....xxx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I wish you every single bit of luck I can muster BB....which is a whole Lorra luck my friend......  . If you get this one, you may make contacts who may get you more work etc etc....crossing all things wobberly for ya....and currently there's quite a bit of wobble so you can't fail....lol....xxx


Thank you Hun.X

I start Monday, Its only a two month contract and its far from good money but its better than nothing :thumb:


----------



## Zola

Nice one pal!

It's a positive start back mate. it will keep you ticking over whilst looking for another permanent / ideal role.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Nice one pal!
> 
> It's a positive start back mate. it will keep you ticking over whilst looking for another permanent / ideal role.


 :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Well done on the job mate (and the squatting)! Just in time for chrimbo.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thank you Hun.X
> 
> I start Monday, Its only a two month contract and its far from good money but its better than nothing :thumb:


They prolly felt sorry for you limping in on crutches,may of thought things were causing you to self harm:whistling: :lol:

Bloody well done mate,made up for you


----------



## Keeks

Yay, great news about the job! :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Well done on the job mate (and the squatting)! Just in time for chrimbo.





Keeks said:


> Yay, great news about the job! :thumb:


Thanks


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> They prolly felt sorry for you limping in on crutches,may of thought things were causing you to self harm:whistling: :lol:
> 
> Bloody well done mate,made up for you


LOL if I need crutches Friday, after today's attempts to keep up with you, I'll probably be in a wheel chair on Monday


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had a couple of drinks last night to celebrate and I'm still in bed now. I'd better drag myself out of bed do some gentle stretching and get some food in me, I think ill be needing the fuel later.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL if I need crutches Friday, after today's attempts to keep up with you, I'll probably be in a wheel chair on Monday


They will promote you then


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from my workout with biglbs, RXQueenie and Bad Alan

there where to many of us for me to keep note of everyones lifts but I did

Dead lifts

60 X 5

105 X 5

155 X 5

205 X 3

245 X 1

265 failed half way up

shoulders

drop set of

Overhead row, upright row and round the worlds

25 X 14 / 40 X 10 / 5 X 3

35 X 10 / 60 X 10 / 5 X 3

45 X 6 / 90 X 8 / 5 X 3

Close grip rows

stack X 10

Half stack X 10

then it was back to biglbs for a massive steak, potato salad, sweetcorn salad, lettuce, tomatoes bread and butter :drool:

Great day, thanks mate


----------



## 25434

Sounds fabbie.....and god luck for Monday...you and I both temping...heehee...for peanuts....let's hope it leads to errr...ummmm....errr....walnuts?,,,,,cough...hurrrr hurrr....durrrrrrrrrrrrrr........


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Sounds fabbie.....and god luck for Monday...you and I both temping...heehee...for peanuts....let's hope it leads to errr...ummmm....errr....walnuts?,,,,,cough...hurrrr hurrr....durrrrrrrrrrrrrr........


Fingers crossed we both crack it. Lol


----------



## Zola

Sounded like an almighty success!!


----------



## Zola

How was day 1?


----------



## 25434

Zola said:


> How was day 1?


^^^^^...yes! how was it? Hopefully not as orrible as mine was.....come on...spill...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> How was day 1?





Flubs said:


> ^^^^^...yes! how was it? Hopefully not as orrible as mine was.....come on...spill...


Well to be honest I wasn't well. I spent the whole day praying that the effect of the Imodium I'd taken didnt er ....... run out. Lol


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well to be honest I wasn't well. I spent the whole day praying that the effect of the Imodium I'd taken didnt er ....... run out. Lol


Ohmigawwwwwwd!

So you could say that you were shi....ng yourself on your first day? Literally....hurrr hurrrr.....see WUT I did there? I has done humour at this hour of the day....what a wag I am..... Hope today goes better for you....well done on getting through the day. Xx

Ps. Excuse my rudeness there...


----------



## biglbs

Dodgy steak at weekend? :lol:

Or nerves giving it some?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ohmigawwwwwwd!
> 
> So you could say that you were shi....ng yourself on your first day? Literally....hurrr hurrrr.....see WUT I did there? I has done humour at this hour of the day....what a wag I am..... Hope today goes better for you....well done on getting through the day. Xx
> 
> Ps. Excuse my rudeness there...


You are awful, but I like you x


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Dodgy steak at weekend? :lol:
> 
> Or nerves giving it some?


Think its just a bug I picked up mate. Spent most of Sunday sleeping


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Think its just a bug I picked up mate. Spent most of Sunday sleeping


Yes mate,i have it now:cursing:

How is work?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,i have it now:cursing:
> 
> How is work?


So far, so good mate. Just got home so going to fit a quick bench workout in before eating.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> So far, so good mate. Just got home so *going to fit a quick bench workout in before eating.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> there's my brave ickle soldier...hee heee....I'm on the sofa dressed like granny Arbuckle..my brain is mashed....have a good workout and enjoy your dinner mister....


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did the bench work as prescribed for week 3 of cycle 5 of BBB

* Barbell Bench Press *

warm up

Set 1 : 52.5x5

Set 2 : 65.0x5

Set 3 : 77.5x3

Working sets

Set 4 : 97.5x5

Set 5 : 110.0x3

Set 6 : 125.0x3

Assistance work

Set 7 : 75.0x10

Set 8 : 75.0x10

Set 9 : 75.0x10

Set 10 : 75.0x8

Set 11 : 50.0x15

:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Came home from work and went straight into the gym for the bare min required of day 2 week 3 of cycle 5 of BBB

*Standing Military Press*

warm up

Set 1 : 30.0x5

Set 2 : 40.0x5

Set 3 : 47.5x3

working set

Set 4 : 60.0x5

Set 5 : 67.5x3

Set 6 : 75.0x1

assistance work

Set 7 : 40.0x10

Set 8 : 40.0x10

Set 9 : 40.0x10

Set 10 : 40.0x10

Set 11 : 40.0x8

don't know why but it was my forearms complaining today. Perhaps 5 days isn't enough recovery time since biglbs loving-workout for me to recover. I am old and natty after all.


----------



## biglbs

Poor baby,though i have trained once this week as i am an old natty too,but i have grown....


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'm glad its the weekend.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm glad its the weekend.


X2 to the power of ten. Have a good one.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its been a bit of an odd day today.

It got off to a good start, I managed 40min on the cross trainer and even did some (not enough) stretching.

I didn't eat anywhere near enough today and I think it told in my lifting this evening, either that or the gravity has been playing up in Essex again today as the weights felt heavy.

*Barbell Bench Press*

warm up

Set 1 : 52.5x5

Set 2 : 62.5x5

Set 3 : 72.5x5

working set

Set 4 : 87.5x5

Set 5 : 100.0x5

Set 6 : 112.5x5

assistance work

Set 7 : 70.0x10

Set 8 : 70.0x10

Set 9 : 70.0x10

Set 10 : 70.0x10

Set 11 : 70.0x12

*Bent over rows*

Set 1 : 70.0x10

Set 2 : 70.0x10

Set 3 : 70.0x10


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

they said on the weather there'd be a lot of gravity in the south east yesterday.


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> they said on the weather there'd be a lot of gravity in the south east yesterday.


 :lol: hurrr hurrr that made chuckle quite a bit....lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've not really got into the groove with the new job yet, so my timing is off if you know what I mean.

Anyway I still have some odd niggles so decided to do cardio instead of weights today 45 min on the X-Trainer just about finished me off.

I'm just enjoying that well known post workout meal...Peanut M&M's and planning an early night


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Theres something wrong with your keyboard. You seem to have typed the word cardio


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Theres something wrong with your keyboard. You seem to have typed the word cardio


 :lol:

I'm planning more over the next 2 /3 weeks.

I plan to take two weeks off over Xmas and eat what ever I fancy but in the new year I've decided that to begin with my focus must be fitness and flexibility.

My plan is to start the insanity workout the second weekend in Jan, but having seen just how hard those workouts are I have decided that I need to get fitter before I can even start the workout. :scared:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

The insanity workout is seriously hard mate. I know a few people who've done it and given up after a few weeks. Get some good prep in beforehand. Good luck!


----------



## Akita

First time I've come across this thread and my Oh my what a thread it is!

Congratulations on all you've achieved in the past couple years! Outstanding work and dedication. Not just to your health and your physique but to this bloody thread as well! Lol

Just quickly, I see you mentioned starting Insanity next year (maybe) and thought I'd mention T25. It's pretty much a half Sized (25 mins long) Insanity, made this year I believe and even by the same guy (Sean T) that made Insanity. Could be a good place to start? Apparently you must not be fooled thinking it's easy just because it's 25 mins long.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Akita said:


> First time I've come across this thread and my Oh my what a thread it is!
> 
> Congratulations on all you've achieved in the past couple years! Outstanding work and dedication. Not just to your health and your physique but to this bloody thread as well! Lol
> 
> Just quickly, I see you mentioned starting Insanity next year (maybe) and thought I'd mention T25. It's pretty much a half Sized (25 mins long) Insanity, made this year I believe and even by the same guy (Sean T) that made Insanity. Could be a good place to start? Apparently you must not be fooled thinking it's easy just because it's 25 mins long.


Thanks mate and welcome to my thread. :thumb:

I have spoken to several people who are 20+ years younger than me and who I perceive as fit ( run marathons and that sort of stuff) who have done it and they all say how hard insanity is, so I have no delusions.

I already have the 13 DVDs sat in front of me waiting, so I wont change my plans, Ill go at it as hard as I can and well see how well my 51yr old responds


----------



## biglbs

Good move mate,step over to full insanity,you're half way there Tbh

It will work well for you


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Good move mate,step over to full insanity,you're half way there Tbh
> 
> It will work well for you


just coss sometimes I sit in the corner and dribble

:blink:


----------



## Akita

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate and welcome to my thread. :thumb:
> 
> I have spoken to several people who are 20+ years younger than me and who I perceive as fit ( run marathons and that sort of stuff) who have done it and they all say how hard insanity is, so I have no delusions.
> 
> I already have the 13 DVDs sat in front of me waiting, so I wont change my plans, Ill go at it as hard as I can and well see how well my 51yr old responds


Fair enough! If you already have it don't bother with T25. Jump straight in! Could always make your own T25 by turning off Insanity 25 mins in lol! Good luck with it though mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Akita said:


> Fair enough! If you already have it don't bother with T25. Jump straight in! Could always make your own T25 by turning off Insanity 25 mins in lol! Good luck with it though mate!


Thanks, think Ill need all the luck I can get.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've been a bit under the weather this week and Ive not been eating anywhere near what I should have been.

I managed to drag my sorry ar5e into the gym today for a little bench press workout that felt far heave than it should have.

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 80.0x10

Set 3 : 100.0x8

Set 4 : 117.5x1

Set 5 : 60.0x20

Set 6 : 60.0x20

Its not good but something is better than nothing.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

it's good to just keep your hand in mate


----------



## 25434

I've had a stinking cold and a cough for about 2 weeks now, just coming out of it now...humph....puts the kaibosh on things doesn't it?...but good for you for doing some training...mine has just stopped...stuff caving in all over the place, lol...sunami of events.....hurrrr hurrr.....you keep going moi dahhhhhling.....I will be joining you at some point between now and death...hahaha....

not literally of course.....I mean with the training.....take care...oh! and you're ass isn't sorry fella.....heeheee......x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> it's good to just keep your hand in mate


Yes mate, I now feel like a total fraud, complaining about a being a bit under the weather while you and your family are dealing with proper stuff.

Hope you can find a good training partner so you can crack on full blast. Safety first and all that


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I've had a stinking cold and a cough for about 2 weeks now, just coming out of it now...humph....puts the kaibosh on things doesn't it?...but good for you for doing some training...mine has just stopped...stuff caving in all over the place, lol...sunami of events.....hurrrr hurrr.....you keep going moi dahhhhhling.....I will be joining you at some point between now and death...hahaha....
> 
> not literally of course.....I mean with the training.....take care...oh! and you're ass isn't sorry fella.....heeheee......x


Hi Hun, brought a smile to my face.

Sorry you've been under the weather babe.

Hows the new temp job going?

I've got an interview on Monday for a full time job, its a bit far, approx 2 hours each way for two days a week, the rest of the time is more accessible.

It would require I change my workout schedules but that's a problem I would happily have, so fingers crossed.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hi Hun, brought a smile to my face.
> 
> Sorry you've been under the weather babe.
> 
> Hows the new temp job going?
> 
> I've got an interview on Monday for a full time job, its a bit far, approx 2 hours each way for two days a week, the rest of the time is more accessible.
> 
> It would require I change my workout schedules but that's a problem I would happily have, so fingers crossed.


Wow! I will cross everything I can possibly cross for you on Monday....that would be a great pressie for Xmas wouldn't it? Temping job still going, they seem to like me and there's been talk of extending to 6 months in the role with a bit more money......but I don't much care for the job, however, it's money in the bank and some new strings to my bow, so sticking with it and still applying for other things.

Best of luck BB...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Wow! I will cross everything I can possibly cross for you on Monday....that would be a great pressie for Xmas wouldn't it? Temping job still going, they seem to like me and there's been talk of extending to 6 months in the role with a bit more money......but I don't much care for the job, however, it's money in the bank and some new strings to my bow, so sticking with it and still applying for other things.
> 
> Best of luck BB...x


Thanks


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks


Welcome

And stop chattering, my ears are bleeding:tongue: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## 25434

That wuz a joke by the way.......I know, I know......I need to get out more....


----------



## 25434

Uh oh! I single handedly managed to kill orrrf your journal? Where IS you dude? Hope you are ok....I know you have things on your mind right now.....just a quick swoosh to say hi, hope you have a good Sunday and I will think of you tomorrow too. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Uh oh! I single handedly managed to kill orrrf your journal? Where IS you dude? Hope you are ok....I know you have things on your mind right now.....just a quick swoosh to say hi, hope you have a good Sunday and I will think of you tomorrow too. X


Here's Johnny :w00t:

I'm OK Hun.

I confess, I have been under a dark cloud, but I'm hoping that my interview tomorrow goes well and that things can be more positive going forward.

Training wise, I am determined to not do what I have done so many times in the past and let December turn into an entire month off, so even if its only a short and light workout I will train 3 days a week for the next fortnight.

I went into my gym tonight and as it was already set up to bench I did

* Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 70.0x10

Set 2 : 70.0x10

Set 3 : 100.0x8

Set 4 : 100.0x8

Set 5 : 100.0x8

Set 6 : 50.0x20


----------



## biglbs

Looks like my month off started 2 weeks back pmsl

Crack on butch!


----------



## 25434

Ullo me darrrrlin'.....just in to give u anugg.....(((((((((((((((0))))))))))))))))......I'm thinking you need one, whatever happened today right? Hey mister...  . A big ole cheesy grin from your dedicated numb nut...howzat? I can relate to how you may be feeling....well both be ok.....xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

So today was .... err character building.

We had got and dressed the Xmas tree over the weekend.

This morning I get up and go to open the curtains in the living room but the tree is getting caught in the curtain.

Now we cover the base of the tree and its stand in cotton wool to look like snow so I don't see the steel cable release switch as I push the tree away from the window, accidentally releasing the cable that holds the clamps that keeps the tree upright and ....TIMBER!! we now have a one winged angel on our tree.

The train I got to my interview was delayed almost an hour due to signal failure and I did not do myself justice in the interview when I finally got there. Then, to top the day off, when I got home the oven (which to be fair has been making odd sounds last week) gave up the ghost.

Still, better it stopped working today than on Christmas day


----------



## 25434

Holeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee shoite buckets!,!!!!!!!!!!!

That was a day of events BB.........oh lawwwwwwd! Hey bub, if that job doesn't come through then it wasn't right for you in the first place methinks...xx

You can get a new oven in time for Turkey day and YES it was excellent it went down before the day...I had the no oven on Xmas day thing one year, and it was a dash to the local Indian take away on that day,Lol......

Tree incident made me laaarrrrf...thinking about your face going aaaaarrrrrrrrgh and fooooooooook as it listed forwards, a la titanic!:laugh:

Hey BB.....take care mister..thinking of ya....I dunno, between you and BigFella I've got me work cut out...ma two boys needing anugg...hurrr hurrr...

((((((((((((0))))))))))))).....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks Hun, as always, all hugs gratefully received


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just a little shoulder pressing so I can say I did some work.

* Standing Military Press *

Set 1 : 30.0x5

Set 2 : 40.0x5

Set 3 : 45.0x5

Set 4 : 55.0x5

Set 5 : 60.0x5

Set 6 : 65.0x5

Set 7 : 40.0x10

Set 8 : 40.0x10

Set 9 : 40.0x9


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just a little shoulder pressing so I can say I did some work.
> 
> * Standing Military Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 40.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 45.0x5
> 
> Set 4 : 55.0x5
> 
> Set 5 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 6 : 65.0x5
> 
> Set 7 : 40.0x10
> 
> Set 8 : 40.0x10
> 
> Set 9 : 40.0x9


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! whoop whoop... :bounce: :bounce:

thazzzzzzmaboiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeee......  x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Two whoops and the real flubs on show, things are looking up


----------



## BestBefore1989

Promised one of the lads from the gym I used to go to that I would spot for him this morning. In between spotting I did some gentle leg work to see how my knee held up. 3 sets of 10 hack squats @ 100 kg. Nice and light and with full range of movement. My knee felt fine so I may try some box squats next week.


----------



## BestBefore1989

On my way home from a trip to London with my girls to see the Xmas lights and the dressed shop windows. John Lewis was the clear winner with their Dyson deer, scissors birds and hair brush bunnies :thumbup:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did a little gym work today, only a little and I kept the weights below 70% of my 1 rep max

* Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 100.0x5

Set 2 : 120.0x5

Set 3 : 150.0x5

Set 4 : 170.0x5

Set 5 : 170.0x5

Set 6 : 170.0x5

I only did a couple of min warm up so the whole thing took less than quarter of an hour!

still at least I did something.


----------



## biglbs

Why is it this time of year has so many problems,?,,,,,,oh and i still cannot be assed!


----------



## BestBefore1989

BestBefore1989 said:


> On my way home from a trip to London with my girls to see the Xmas lights and the dressed shop windows. John Lewis was the clear winner with their Dyson deer, scissors birds and hair brush bunnies :thumbup:


Just some of the best bits

one of the Dyson Deer



scissors bird



a chair Bear











Braun Bunny


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just some of the best bits
> 
> one of the Dyson Deer
> 
> View attachment 142220
> 
> 
> scissors bird
> 
> View attachment 142222
> 
> 
> a chair Bear
> 
> View attachment 142223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braun Bunny
> 
> View attachment 142224


You need some test methinks:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> You need some test methinks:thumb:


 :lol: :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Staying with the principle that something is better than nothing, I just hit my gym and put a whole quarter of an hours work in!

* Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 60.0x10

Set 3 : 90.0x10

Set 4 : 90.0x10

Set 5 : 110.0x3

Set 6 : 120.0x1 drop to 70.0x5


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

a long time since ive been in here, hope all is well mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> a long time since ive been in here, hope all is well mate


Hi mate, long time no see. Hope you and your family are well :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I shan't be back now until after the special day, so let me wish everyone who follows my efforts here


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hi mate, long time no see. Hope you and your family are well :thumb:


all good here mate thanks. any luck on the job front?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> I shan't be back now until after the special day, so let me wish everyone who follows my efforts here


you too mate, have a good one :beer:


----------



## 25434

Merry Xmas BB. Wishing you and yours a lovely lovely time over Xmas and fingers crossed for 2014. Xx


----------



## biglbs

MERRY CHRISTMAS BUDDY X TO YOU ALL X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Merry Xmas BB. Wishing you and yours a lovely lovely time over Xmas and fingers crossed for 2014. Xx


thanks Hun, lets hope we can both have a good 2014


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> all good here mate thanks. any luck on the job front?


not yet mate.


----------



## biglbs

Are you fat yet? :blowme:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> not yet mate.


lets hope 2014 is a better year mate :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Are you fat yet? :blowme:


Lol, mate, I've eaten so much I look pregnant, and I haven't finished eating yet. :scared:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Lol, mate, I've eaten so much I look pregnant, and I haven't finished eating yet. :scared:


Snap....I've been on a non stop self destruction by eating mode......buggerit......trying to reign it in ready for a new year new start thing,....flol!....x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from a crimbo workout, the last weights I will lift this year and two weeks of eating, alcohol and sitting on my fat ar5e took its toll

*Hack Squat*

Set 1 : 45.0x5

Set 2 : 45.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 90.0x3

Set 5 : 120.0x2

Set 6 : 150.0x5

Set 7 : 150.0x5

Set 8 : 150.0x5

*Barbell Bench Press*

Set 1 : 45.0x5

Set 2 : 45.0x5

Set 3 : 50.0x5

Set 4 : 70.0x3

Set 5 : 90.0x2

Set 6 : 100.0x5

Set 7 : 100.0x5

Set 8 : 100.0x5

*Pendlay Rows*

Set 1 : 45.0x5

Set 2 : 45.0x5

Set 3 : 50.0x5

Set 4 : 70.0x3

Set 5 : 80.0x2

Set 6 : 90.0x5

Set 7 : 90.0x5

Set 8 : 90.0x5

*Standing Military Press*

Set 1 : 20.0x5

Set 2 : 20.0x5

Set 3 : 40.0x5

Set 4 : 50.0x3

Set 5 : 70.0x2

Set 6 : 70.0x4

Knackered !


----------



## biglbs

Fook that workout lark ,it aint new year yet pmsl


----------



## 25434

Wishing you all things good for 2014 BB...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Wishing you all things good for 2014 BB...x


Thank you Hun and may 2014 be your best year to date. X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

happy new year mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> happy new year mate


thanks mate :thumb: ,

wishing you a Happy and Healthy New Year


----------



## biglbs

Happy new year mate


----------



## 25434

Ulllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo......... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Happy new year mate


Thanks and happy New year to you mate


----------



## Mingster

All the best mate:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> All the best mate:thumbup1:


Thank you and may I express my best wishes to you too Sir.


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB...are you ok? x you don't have to answer by the way...just letting you know you ain't forgotten....take care mister...


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hey there BB...are you ok? x you don't have to answer by the way...just letting you know you ain't forgotten....take care mister...


He is as keen as me at the moment!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> He is as keen as me at the moment!


To be honest I can relate to how he and prolly you are feeling right now...im fighting my head over the training thing...but doing my best to kick in....anyhow, as in bigfellas journal I will say that I will give you a breather from my postings until you're back in the game...take care BB...x


----------



## Zola

best wishes BB, we hope you've renewed motivation and determination for this year


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there BB...are you ok? x you don't have to answer by the way...just letting you know you ain't forgotten....take care mister...





biglbs said:


> He is as keen as me at the moment!





Zola said:


> best wishes BB, we hope you've renewed motivation and determination for this year


Hi Guys, thanks for looking in on me and yes my motivation isn't what it could be.

Over Xmas we dumped everything into the garage (which is also my gym) to make space in the house and I simply have not cleared it all up.

On the plus side Santa brought me a lat pull down station with a low pully for rows that's spec'ed up to 180KG :thumb:

My plan for Jan was to start doing the insanity workouts but to date I have done nothing.

I will get my ar5e in gear and do some stretching (right now I'm as supple as a piece of 2 by 4) between now and Monday when I will start the workouts.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hi Guys, thanks for looking in on me and yes my motivation isn't what it could be.
> 
> Over Xmas we dumped everything into the garage (which is also my gym) to make space in the house and I simply have not cleared it all up.
> 
> On the plus side Santa brought me a lat pull down station with a low pully for rows that's spec'ed up to 180KG :thumb:
> 
> My plan for Jan was to start doing the insanity workouts but to date I have done nothing.
> 
> I will get my ar5e in gear and do some stretching (right now I'm as supple as a piece of 2 by 4) between now and Monday when I will start the workouts.


Yaaaaayyeeeeeeee..... :bounce: :clap: .......... :blink:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

I know what you mean mate. My garage is a disaster at the moment. I must get some pictures up, I can only just get at the weights and no more. It's not even my stuff ffs :cursing:


----------



## Zola

Once you get it cleared and setup again you'll be in full flow. I think youkl probably need some big off cuts of carpet for insanity to protect your joints a bit when you're doing all thay jumping!

Tempted to do it as well on off days of lifting


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sorry I've not been posting. We swapped service provider and for the last 3 days we have had no phone or broadband. Lol its only just dawned to post from my phone. I'll be back once the broadband is sorted.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sorry I've not been posting. We swapped service provider and for the last 3 days we have had no phone or broadband. Lol its only just dawned to post from my phone. I'll be back once the broadband is sorted.


So youuuuuuuuuuuuu say....

Humph....

You don't wriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiire

You don't caaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllllll............:laugh: c u soon buster....


----------



## nickynoo

i think everybody feels demotivated after crimbo i know i do but we just got to stick with it...train heavy and hard good luck boys


----------



## BestBefore1989

:bounce: Ive got my broadband back :bounce:

I've been without a phone line or broadband for a week. Boy did I miss it!

The only thing I can report on is I got some nice cable attachments for my birthday to go with my lat pull-down machine, and that on Monday morning I did the insanity fit test which ended with me on my knees on the patio retching and feeling faint.

I may be fairly strong but God am I unfit! I think I might have to spend the rest of this month doing a slightly less intense cardio routine and have another go at insanity in Feb.

Off now to catch up on everyone's threads which will take me a while.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> So youuuuuuuuuuuuu say....
> 
> Humph....
> 
> You don't wriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiire
> 
> You don't caaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllllll............:laugh: c u soon buster....


awwwww, Im here now


----------



## BestBefore1989

nickynoo said:


> i think everybody feels demotivated after crimbo i know i do but we just got to stick with it...train heavy and hard good luck boys


Thanks, I'm sure Ill soon be back in the swing of things :thumb:


----------



## Nelsonbeast

Good luck mate shouldnt be so hard on yourself hardly fat lol, supplements wise you should look at CLA as well it's helped me shed ****loada pounds. Got mine from theproteinworks.com but c even better deal on dafitness-nutrition.com


----------



## BestBefore1989

@Milky Can you please change the name of my thread to "From Fat to Fit" ?

50 is so last year :lol:

Thanks in advance


----------



## BestBefore1989

Nelsonbeast said:


> Good luck mate shouldnt be so hard on yourself hardly fat lol, supplements wise you should look at CLA as well it's helped me shed ****loada pounds. Got mine from theproteinworks.com but c even better deal on dafitness-nutrition.com


Thanks for the kind words. I've tried CLA in the past and it didn't make any noticeable difference for me, good to hear its working for you :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :bounce: Ive got my broadband back :bounce:
> 
> I've been without a phone line or broadband for a week. Boy did I miss it!
> 
> The only thing I can report on is I got some nice cable attachments for my birthday to go with my lat pull-down machine, and that on Monday morning I did the insanity fit test which ended with me on my knees on the patio retching and feeling faint.
> 
> I may be fairly strong but God am I unfit! I think I might have to spend the rest of this month doing a slightly less intense cardio routine and have another go at insanity in Feb.
> 
> Off now to catch up on everyone's threads which will take me a while.


It is supposed to be good for you not lethal:lol:


----------



## Milky

:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Milky said:


> :thumbup1:


Thanks


----------



## BestBefore1989

So having had just the fitness test from Insanity leave me a quivering wreck, I decided not to jump straight in but instead to do something less intense and start again in Feb.

Week 5 of the programme is a recovery week spent doing a "Core Cardio & Balance" workout.

I decided to do that up until Feb.

I am ashamed to admit it but I am so unfit I couldn't even manage that. I kept having to stop early, and I don't have the flexibility to preform some of the exercises correctly.

:sad:


----------



## Zola

Its called insanity mate itd not meant to be easy even for the fittest of people! It will get easier though..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> So having had just the fitness test from Insanity leave me a quivering wreck, I decided not to jump straight in but instead to do something less intense and start again in Feb.
> 
> Week 5 of the programme is a recovery week spent doing a "Core Cardio & Balance" workout.
> 
> I decided to do that up until Feb.
> 
> I am ashamed to admit it but I am so unfit I couldn't even manage that. I kept having to stop early, and I don't have the flexibility to preform some of the exercises correctly.
> 
> :sad:


mate, that's supposed to be ridiculously hard. Don't be disheartened. I consider myself to be fairly fit, but after recently being out for 6 weeks my fitness levels had gone through the floor. It's coming back now though. You'll find it's quite an exponential curve when your fitness starts to improve. You'll pretty quickly be able to do stuff that you previously found impossible. That's not to say you'll find insanity easy, though!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've almost got the garage/gym sorted out so while I was out there I thought Id do a little push session.

* Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 50.0x10

Set 2 : 50.0x10

Set 3 : 75.0x10

Set 4 : 100.0x5

* Standing Military Press*

Set 1 : 40.0x10

Set 2 : 40.0x10

I know its been 5 weeks since I lifted a weight and that I have been knackering myself with insane cardio sessions in the mornings, but holy cow that was tougher than it should be!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

5 weeks? blimey. I'm out of touch. Is it me or is big lbs not around as much at the mo either?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> 5 weeks? blimey. I'm out of touch. Is it me or is big lbs not around as much at the mo either?


I've not spoken to him for a while but I understand he busy at work. I believe/hope that's all there is to it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I am not enjoying the insanity workouts. I miss lifting things and I'm getting fed up of kicking the sofa jumping around in the mornings. To be honest I also think I aimed too high, I am simply not fit enough yet to get the most out of this programme right now. Also, as I am not enjoying it I keep skipping workouts which is not good.

So for now I am going to drop it.

I still plan to concentrate on fitness and flexibility but starting next week I will incorporate 3 days of resistance training just to feed my need to pick something up LOL


----------



## Zola

Could always do a cardio workout 2 or 3 times a week on off lifting days


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> I am not enjoying the insanity workouts. I miss lifting things and I'm getting fed up of kicking the sofa jumping around in the mornings. To be honest I also think I aimed too high, I am simply not fit enough yet to get the most out of this programme right now. Also, as I am not enjoying it I keep skipping workouts which is not good.
> 
> So for now I am going to drop it.
> 
> I still plan to concentrate on fitness and flexibility but starting next week I will incorporate 3 days of resistance training just to feed my need to pick something up LOL


please video this. we need to see it. On a serious note, have you considered getting out and having a run to get your cv fitness up? You can choose your own pace and distance and gradually increase it.


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> I am not enjoying the insanity workouts. I miss lifting things and I'm getting fed up of kicking the sofa jumping around in the mornings. To be honest I also think I aimed too high, I am simply not fit enough yet to get the most out of this programme right now. Also, as I am not enjoying it I keep skipping workouts which is not good.
> 
> So for now I am going to drop it.
> 
> I still plan to concentrate on fitness and flexibility but starting next week I will incorporate 3 days of resistance training just to feed my need to pick something up LOL


would p90x bet better? or a weight based circuit?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Could always do a cardio workout 2 or 3 times a week on off lifting days


Yes mate that's going to be in the plan along with some morning cardio and night time stretching.



Dirk McQuickly said:


> please video this. we need to see it. On a serious note, have you considered getting out and having a run to get your cv fitness up? You can choose your own pace and distance and gradually increase it.


People who enjoy watching cruelty to soft furnishings are unbalanced individuals IMO :lol:

Mate running is one of those exercises I HATE. Back in my late teens early 20's I was into contact sports so I did plenty of running to help me make weight for tournaments etc but now I struggle badly. I even have a treadmill that I walk past and would always select my Cross Trainer or exercise bike before the treadmill. I do know that running is one of the best exercises for fat loss so I may try and force myself into jogging some mornings.



Rykard said:


> would p90x bet better? or a weight based circuit?


Thanks for the suggestion mate, but as I'm still an out of work bum I would rather make use of what I have. I train in my garage so cant do much of a circuit but I will add some high rep, short rest accessory resistance work. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

sandbag work? full body? clean it / press it / squat with it / run with etc?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> sandbag work? full body? clean it / press it / squat with it / run with etc?


Im still building up my gym equipment, I was looking online at how to make a cheap sandbag and I am on the lookout for a bigger tyre for sledgehammer work.


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Im still building up my gym equipment, I was looking online at how to make a cheap sandbag and I am on the lookout for a bigger tyre for sledgehammer work.


have a wander over to rosstraining - there are some good articles on there re sandbags and sledge hammers

re sandbag - fill with pea gravel it doesn't make as much mess, see if you can find a cheap army surplus bag, i used old pillow cases in mine to hold the gravel..


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did about half an hour on the X Trainer tonight. Worked up a good sweat but the session felt easy compared to my lung busting attempts to follow the insanity workouts.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I spent an hour this morning (with numerous rests) prancing around the living room doing my fasted cardio. Mainly squats and lunges with a little abs work thrown in.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just some gentle stretching so far today as my ar5e hurts from all those lunges I did yesterday. :crying:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just some gentle stretching so far today as my ar5e hurts from all those lunges I did yesterday. :crying:


i tried a bit of cycling on thursday to work and back, my ar$e is still aching lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

how about skipping mate? If i do boxing circuits (or if I did before my old gym close down) they always involved skipping. It's ****ing horrible. How little girls do it for fun is beyond me.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Skipping is great cardio but it won't help my lack of flexibility


----------



## BestBefore1989

Started the day with fasted cardio that comprised of 4 rounds of sun salutations followed by 25 min on the Cross Trainer and finished with some static stretching.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Started the day with fasted cardio that comprised of 4 rounds of sun salutations followed by 25 min on the Cross Trainer and finished with some static stretching.


Am i in correct thread......FASTED AM CARDIO???? :confused1:


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Am i in correct thread......FASTED AM CARDIO???? :confused1:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Am i in correct thread......FASTED AM CARDIO???? :confused1:





Flubs said:


> :lol: :lol:


Yea, yea I know :blush:

nice to see you guys posting


----------



## BestBefore1989

So today was the first day of my newly devised push/pull/legs workout routine.

I thought Id better take it easy as its been a while and I had to guess at some of the weights as they are exercises I don't normally do.

*Barbell Deadlift *

120 sec rest

Set 1 : 70.0x5 warm-up

Set 2 : 70.0x5 warm-up

Set 3 : 105.0x3 warm-up

Set 4 : 120.0x2 warm-up

Set 5 : 135.0x5

Set 6 : 135.0x5

Set 7 : 135.0x5

* Pedlay Rows*

90 sec rest

Set 1 : 50.0x5 warm-up

Set 2 : 60.0x5 warm-up

Set 3 : 80.0x5

Set 4 : 80.0x5

Set 5 : 80.0x5

*Barbell Curl *

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x10

Set 3 : 30.0x10

*Cable Seated Row *

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 50.0x10

Set 2 : 70.0x10

Set 3 : 70.0x10

* Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl*

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 12.0x12

Set 2 : 12.0x12

Set 3 : 12.0x10

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown*

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 50.0x7

Set 2 : 30.0x12

Set 3 : 40.0x12


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> So today was the first day of my newly devised push/pull/legs workout routine.
> 
> I thought Id better take it easy as its been a while and I had to guess at some of the weights as they are exercises I don't normally do.
> 
> *Barbell Deadlift *
> 
> 120 sec rest
> 
> Set 1 : 70.0x5 warm-up
> 
> Set 2 : 70.0x5 warm-up
> 
> Set 3 : 105.0x3 warm-up
> 
> Set 4 : 120.0x2 warm-up
> 
> Set 5 : 135.0x5
> 
> Set 6 : 135.0x5
> 
> Set 7 : 135.0x5
> 
> * Pedlay Rows*
> 
> 90 sec rest
> 
> Set 1 : 50.0x5 warm-up
> 
> Set 2 : 60.0x5 warm-up
> 
> Set 3 : 80.0x5
> 
> Set 4 : 80.0x5
> 
> Set 5 : 80.0x5
> 
> *Barbell Curl *
> 
> 60 sec rest
> 
> Set 1 : 20.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 30.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 30.0x10
> 
> *Cable Seated Row *
> 
> 60 sec rest
> 
> Set 1 : 50.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 70.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 70.0x10
> 
> * Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl*
> 
> 60 sec rest
> 
> Set 1 : 12.0x12
> 
> Set 2 : 12.0x12
> 
> Set 3 : 12.0x10
> 
> *Wide Grip Lat Pulldown*
> 
> 60 sec rest
> 
> Set 1 : 50.0x7
> 
> Set 2 : 30.0x12
> 
> Set 3 : 40.0x12


Nice work here mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Nice work here mate


Thanks mate, I'm sure Ill feel it tomorrow.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate, I'm sure Ill feel it tomorrow.


I am now...pmsl


----------



## BestBefore1989

Fair to say I've had better days.

I'm still in my dressing gown in my bedroom this morning when the oven extractor fan hob somehow brakes and hits my daughter in the face.

She, having seen my wife just go out the front door to warm up her car to go to work, goes out to tell my wife what's happened.

The first I know of any of this is when my daughter is shouting "dad help mums fallen".

To cut a long story short I have just got back from the hospital. My wife has broken her hip and is having surgery 8am tomorrow to screw her femur back together.

Not the start to 2014 we where hoping for.

Ive not eaten all day but I think I am going to go take some anger out on my weights.


----------



## Keeks

Oh no, so sorry to hear that. Hope you're all ok and the op goes well.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Sorry to hear that mate. Keep her positive, with 3 members of my family having had broken hips, its easy to let it defeat ones mind. Its all about focusing on being positive


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Oh no, so sorry to hear that. Hope you're all ok and the op goes well.


Thanks Hun X


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. Keep her positive, with 3 members of my family having had broken hips, its easy to let it defeat ones mind. Its all about focusing on being positive


Thanks mate, 3 members of your family? perhaps its time to re tile your drive? :lol:


----------



## 25434

Oh lawwwd! That must gave hurt one helluva lot, poor her....and not a great day for you either. Sorry hear this news...won't make u feel better but have anugg.....(((((((0))))))))). Fingers crossed for tomorrow..xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had no strength in me tonight but I needed to take some frustration out so I hit the weights

*Barbell Bench Press *

120 sec

Set 1 : 50.0x5 warm up

Set 2 : 50.0x5 warm up

Set 3 : 50.0x5 warm up

Set 4 : 70.0x3 warm up

Set 5 : 90.0x2 warm up

Set 6 : 100.0x5

Set 7 : 100.0x5

Set 8 : 100.0x5

*Barbell Standing Military Press *

90 sec

Set 1 : 40.0x3 warm up

Set 2 : 50.0x2 warm up

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 60.0x4

Set 5 : 55.0x5

*Dumbbell Incline Fly*

60 sec

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 20.0x10

Set 3 : 20.0x10

* Barbell Close Grip Bench Press *

60 sec

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 60.0x8

Set 3 : 50.0x10

* Cable Rope Face Pull *

60 sec

Set 1 : 20.0x12

Set 2 : 20.0x12

Set 3 : 20.0x12

*Cable Triceps Pushdown*

60 sec

Set 1 : 30.0x12

Set 2 : 30.0x12

Set 3 : 30.0x12

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise *

60 sec

Set 1 : 10.0x12

totally spent! off to eat now


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Oh lawwwd! That must gave hurt one helluva lot, poor her....and not a great day for you either. Sorry hear this news...won't make u feel better but have anugg.....(((((((0))))))))). Fingers crossed for tomorrow..xx


Thanks Hun, HATE seeing her hurting


----------



## Zola

BestBefore1989 said:


> Fair to say I've had better days.
> 
> I'm still in my dressing gown in my bedroom this morning when the oven extractor fan hob somehow brakes and hits my daughter in the face.
> 
> She, having seen my wife just go out the front door to warm up her car to go to work, goes out to tell my wife what's happened.
> 
> The first I know of any of this is when my daughter is shouting "dad help mums fallen".
> 
> To cut a long story short I have just got back from the hospital. My wife has broken her hip and is having surgery 8am tomorrow to screw her femur back together.
> 
> Not the start to 2014 we where hoping for.
> 
> Ive not eaten all day but I think I am going to go take some anger out on my weights.


 really sorry to hear that mate. Keep the chin up. She'll make a speedy recovery and you'll all be stronger from this!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did have a workout planned for tonight but as I have just got my wife back from the hospital I am going to postpone it until tomorrow.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> I did have a workout planned for tonight but as I have just got my wife back from the hospital I am going to postpone it until tomorrow.


I think thats a wise choice mate or else :death:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have been nursing a sore right knee / patella for quite some time and last squatted with any regularity in September (though I did try my knee out in November)

So this is the first time I have worked my legs for a while. For that reason and the fact that I currently need to be able to carry my wife up and down stairs (I saw her get weighed in the hospital so I know she's only 60kg, but it all counts) I took it easy and kept the weights light.

*Barbell Squat *

120 sec rest

Set 1 : 50.0x5 (warm up set)

Set 2 : 50.0x5 (warm up set)

Set 3 : 70.0x5 (warm up set)

Set 4 : 90.0x3 (warm up set)

Set 5 : 120.0x5 (warm up set should have only been 2 reps)

Set 6 : 140.0x5

Set 7 : 140.0x5

Set 8 : 140.0x5

* Barbell Standing Calf Raise *

90 sec rest

Set 1 : 140.0x8

Set 2 : 140.0x8

Set 3 : 140.0x8

*Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift *

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 70.0x10

Set 2 : 70.0x10

Set 3 : 70.0x10

* Barbell Front Squat *

Set 1 : 50.0x20 (out of breath before I even started and my form was so poor I had to rack the bar at 15 as I was loosing it off my delts and adjust my hold)

*Crunches *

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 12

Set 2 : 12

Set 3 : 12

* Reverse Crunch *

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 12

Set 2 : 12

Set 3 : 12

*Lunges *

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 0.0x12 (6 each leg)

Set 2 : 0.0x12 (6 each leg)


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Fair to say I've had better days.
> 
> I'm still in my dressing gown in my bedroom this morning when the oven extractor fan hob somehow brakes and hits my daughter in the face.
> 
> She, having seen my wife just go out the front door to warm up her car to go to work, goes out to tell my wife what's happened.
> 
> The first I know of any of this is when my daughter is shouting "dad help mums fallen".
> 
> To cut a long story short I have just got back from the hospital. My wife has broken her hip and is having surgery 8am tomorrow to screw her femur back together.
> 
> Not the start to 2014 we where hoping for.
> 
> Ive not eaten all day but I think I am going to go take some anger out on my weights.


mate, that's terrible. hope she's ok


----------



## BestBefore1989

Boy I ache and I'm stiff this morning I had to do 5 rounds of sun salutations before I dared pick my wife up and carry her downstairs.

Thank goodness I kept the leg workout light!


----------



## biglbs

Oh sh1t mate,poor thing....I bet you struggled waiting to train...... 

But realy mate....i do hope it heals up quick for her,christ that must have hurt her,

if i can help,you know where i am??


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Oh sh1t mate,poor thing....I bet you struggled waiting to train......
> 
> But realy mate....i do hope it heals up quick for her,christ that must have hurt her,
> 
> if i can help,you know where i am??


Thanks mate, its not been the best week that's for sure.


----------



## Rykard

Hope they are on the mend


----------



## baver1989

Completely random question for anyone who can help..........i literally have just started a course of TTM literally 2 weeks ago and have only taken 2ml (1ml per week) and now i have stopped and none has gone in my system since 29/01/2014 and i am curious if i stopped the course now how long would it take to leave my system completely. thanks


----------



## 25434

baver1989 said:


> Completely random question for anyone who can help..........i literally have just started a course of TTM literally 2 weeks ago and have only taken 2ml (1ml per week) and now i have stopped and none has gone in my system since 29/01/2014 and i am curious if i stopped the course now how long would it take to leave my system completely. thanks


This is someone's journal. You should post this elsewhere. There are dedicated sections if you scroll down the forum.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate, its not been the best week that's for sure.


Sigh...your poor wife...good job you can carry her down. Hip ops are pretty good these days, my colleague had her hip done last year. She recovered well. Thinking of you both and hope the girls are helping out too.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> Hope they are on the mend


Thanks mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

baver1989 said:


> Completely random question for anyone who can help..........i literally have just started a course of TTM literally 2 weeks ago and have only taken 2ml (1ml per week) and now i have stopped and none has gone in my system since 29/01/2014 and i am curious if i stopped the course now how long would it take to leave my system completely. thanks


As Flubs said there are better places to ask, however as I know the answer... Testosterone Cypionate ,Trenbolone Enanthate and Masteron Enanthate, all have an active half-life of approximately 8 days. However they can be detected in your system for up to several weeks.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Sigh...your poor wife...good job you can carry her down. Hip ops are pretty good these days, my colleague had her hip done last year. She recovered well. Thinking of you both and hope the girls are helping out too.


Thanks Hun X carrying her up and down stairs is no problem, if only shed let me shoulder press her LOL


----------



## BestBefore1989

Up all night with my youngest who was very poorly, vomit and diarrhoea poor love; so I've done no stretching or cardio this morning and unless I can get a nap inbetween caring for two generations of beautiful girls, tonight's weights session is in serious doubt.


----------



## Zola

You have your hands full at the minute!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> You have your hands full at the minute!


Yes mate. :surrender:

On the bright side, things must start getting better soon


----------



## BestBefore1989

So at 3pm my eldest daughters at work, my youngest is recovering in bed, my wife's safely sat at the table with everything she can want in reach of her. I've let the dog out for a pee and I'm dosing on the sofa when I hear a yelp, look out the window to see the dog limping back down the garden.

He's favouring his back right leg, I checked his paw, in-between his pads etc. and hurt him doing so, but I could not see or feel anything.

Normally Id just whip him off to the vets but as I'm skint I'm going to give it until tomorrow and see how he is then.

My family are are dropping like flies :crying:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> So at 3pm my eldest daughters at work, my youngest is recovering in bed, my wife's safely sat at the table with everything she can want in reach of her. I've let the dog out for a pee and I'm dosing on the sofa when I hear a yelp, look out the window to see the dog limping back down the garden.
> 
> He's favouring his back right leg, I checked his paw, in-between his pads etc. and hurt him doing so, but I could not see or feel anything.
> 
> Normally Id just whip him off to the vets but as I'm skint I'm going to give it until tomorrow and see how he is then.
> 
> My family are are dropping like flies :crying:


for fcuk sake mate, what next? your year has gotten off to a rotten start


----------



## BestBefore1989

Finally some good news to write about :bounce:

First of all, who knew that the British Red Cross lent out wheelchairs?

There I was trying to see what it would cost me to hire one when I found out that the British Red Cross lend them out for free, saving me about £20 a week :clap:

Then driving to get the chair I spotted a place that does agricultural tyres so I dropped in and asked nicely and they let me have the biggest tyre I could fit into the car

That coupled with my old sledge hammer gives me a free addition to my home gym and the tyre is the right width to use as a depth gage for my squats :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Things are turning round mate. Good for you


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Finally some good news to write about :bounce:
> 
> First of all, who knew that the British Red Cross lent out wheelchairs?
> 
> There I was trying to see what it would cost me to hire one when I found out that the British Red Cross lend them out for free, saving me about £20 a week :clap:
> 
> Then driving to get the chair I spotted a place that does agricultural tyres so I dropped in and asked nicely and they let me have the biggest tyre I could fit into the car
> 
> That coupled with my old sledge hammer gives me a free addition to my home gym and the tyre is the right width to use as a depth gage for my squats :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 145021


Superb buddy,this is all good...


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Finally some good news to write about :bounce:
> 
> First of all, who knew that the British Red Cross lent out wheelchairs?
> 
> There I was trying to see what it would cost me to hire one when I found out that the British Red Cross lend them out for free, saving me about £20 a week :clap:
> 
> Then driving to get the chair I spotted a place that does agricultural tyres so I dropped in and asked nicely and they let me have the biggest tyre I could fit into the car
> 
> That coupled with my old sledge hammer gives me a free addition to my home gym and the tyre is the right width to use as a depth gage for my squats :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 145021


Thank the universe for good news BB...you deserve some. Sooo..warmest hugs to you, your wife, your daughter and a big ole ruffle on the tummy of the pooch please...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterdays Pull session done today.

I warmed up by bashing the heck out of my tyre, well it seemed rude not to. 

This is my second week back training so I upped the weights slightly

*
Barbell Deadlift *

120 sec rest

Set 1 : 70.0x5 warm up set

Set 2 : 70.0x5 warm up set

Set 3 : 100.0x3 warm up set

Set 4 : 120.0x3 warm up set

Set 5 : 150.0x5

Set 6 : 150.0x5

Set 7 : 150.0x5

*Pedlay Rows *

90 sec rest

Set 1 : 50.0x5 warm up set

Set 2 : 70.0x5 warm up set

Set 3 : 90.0x5

Set 4 : 90.0x5

Set 5 : 90.0x7

*Barbell Curl *

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 35.0x10

Set 3 : 35.0x10

*Cable Seated Row*

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 70.0x10

Set 2 : 70.0x10

Set 3 : 70.0x10

* Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl *

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 12.0x12

Set 2 : 12.0x12

Set 3 : 12.0x12

* Wide Grip Lat Pulldown*

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 40.0x12

Set 2 : 45.0x12

Set 3 : 45.0x10


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Finally some good news to write about :bounce:
> 
> First of all, who knew that the British Red Cross lent out wheelchairs?
> 
> There I was trying to see what it would cost me to hire one when I found out that the British Red Cross lend them out for free, saving me about £20 a week :clap:
> 
> Then driving to get the chair I spotted a place that does agricultural tyres so I dropped in and asked nicely and they let me have the biggest tyre I could fit into the car
> 
> That coupled with my old sledge hammer gives me a free addition to my home gym and the tyre is the right width to use as a depth gage for my squats :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 145021


YESSS!!!!!!!!! :thumb: finally some good news


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I did 5/6 rounds of sun salutations, 25 min on the X trainer (I really must improve my fitness I only had it set to level 10 and I was knackered) and finished off with some static stretches.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

I find fitness takes some time to come back but goes in an instant


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> I find fitness takes some time to come back but goes in an instant


That sounds about right :sad:


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I did 4 rounds of sun salutations, 20 min on the X trainer (level 10) and finished off with some static stretches.


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> This morning I did 4 rounds of sun salutations, 20 min on the X trainer (level 10) and finished off with some static stretches.


what's the sun salutation?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> what's the sun salutation?


----------



## Zola

Id be ****ed if I tried thay third one. My sciatic nerve would destroy me. I need to sort it out


----------



## BestBefore1989

Everything takes so long, just bathing and washing my wife's hair without getting the wound wet takes ages, so my days are all over the place. I MUST sort out my diet, yes I am trying to loose some bodyfat whilst getting fitter and more flexible, but all I have eaten so far today is a bacon sandwich.:no:

I'm planning on doing a shepherds pie for dinner tonight but as my eldest daughter has just got home from work I'm going to leave her sitting with my wife while I hit the gym then get a protein shake and a banana down me before I start peeling the spuds for tonight's dinner.


----------



## BestBefore1989

So tonight I managed

* Barbell Bench Press *

120 sec rest

Set 1 : 50.0x5 warm up set

Set 2 : 50.0x5 warm up set

Set 3 : 50.0x5 warm up set

Set 4 : 70.0x3 warm up set

Set 5 : 90.0x2 warm up set

Set 6 : 100.0x5

Set 7 : 100.0x5

Set 8 : 100.0x7

* Barbell Standing Military Press *

90 sec rest

Set 1 : 40.0x3 warm up set

Set 2 : 50.0x2 warm up set

Set 3 : 55.0x5

Set 4 : 55.0x5

Set 5 : 55.0x5

* Dumbbell Incline Fly *

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 20.0x10

Set 3 : 20.0x10

*Barbell Close Grip Bench Press*

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 55.0x8

Set 2 : 55.0x10

Set 3 : 55.0x10

*Cable Rope Face Pull *

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 20.0x12

Set 2 : 25.0x12

Set 3 : 25.0x12

* Cable Triceps Pushdown *

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 30.0x12

Set 2 : 30.0x12

Set 3 : 30.0x12

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise *

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 10.0x10

Set 2 : 5.0x12

Set 3 : 5.0x12


----------



## Zola

You are a busy man and fair play to you for staying committed!!


----------



## 25434

^^^^ yes this. Noice session there BB.........and make sure you rinse your wife's hair properly when you wash it cos it feels like poop if you don't get all the soap out.....cough....soz, ya know, just looking out for her.... :tongue: .....have a good weekend...in the rain.....and the wind....and the lagoons across the roads....and the dark mornings....and the rising prices of everything...and...oh! Hurrr hurrrr.....

Hey! Stay warm and tummy tickles for the pooch! I hope he/she is keeping your wife company....x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> ^^^^ yes this. Noice session there BB.........and make sure you rinse your wife's hair properly when you wash it cos it feels like poop if you don't get all the soap out.....cough....soz, ya know, just looking out for her.... :tongue: .....have a good weekend...in the rain.....and the wind....and the lagoons across the roads....and the dark mornings....and the rising prices of everything...and...oh! Hurrr hurrrr.....
> 
> Hey! Stay warm and tummy tickles for the pooch! I hope he/she is keeping your wife company....x


Thanks Hun, the dog is a DOG, its easy to tell because one look at him and you can see he's a rough and tough, mean mother funker just like me



:lol:


----------



## 25434

Omigawwwwwwddd....a right ole fluffball......heehee.....


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks Hun, the dog is a DOG, its easy to tell because one look at him and you can see he's a rough and tough, mean mother funker just like me
> 
> View attachment 145210
> 
> 
> :lol:


I'll vouch for that it is one savage dog!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was planning to do legs yesterday but going for a walk in the wheelchair turned into a full days shopping including her getting her hair cut, so it didn't get done yesterday, at least I was able to leave her in the salon chair while I quickly got some KFC in me. :drool:

I'm not feeling so good today, I'm going to put off training until tomorrow but I might work on some static stretches after the nurofen have kicked in.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was planning to do legs yesterday but going for a walk in the wheelchair turned into a full days shopping including her getting her hair cut, so it didn't get done yesterday, at least I was able to leave her in the salon chair while I quickly got some KFC in me. :drool:
> 
> I'm not feeling so good today, I'm going to put off training until tomorrow but I might work on some static stretches after the nurofen have kicked in.


Take care of yourself too mate,they need you too as much as you do!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Last week was my first week back squatting for quite some time, to get a feel for depth in the squat I used my bench as a touch and go measure. Now the bench is just below my knee height so my ar5e may have been level with my knee but not my hips.

Today I used my new tyre as a depth gauge, and it must be a good 6 inches + lower than the bench, what a difference!

* Barbell Squat *

120 sec rest

Set 1 : 50.0x5 warm up set

Set 2 : 50.0x5 warm up set

Set 3 : 70.0x5 warm up set

Set 4 : 90.0x3 warm up set

Set 5 : 120.0x2warm up set

Set 6 : 140.0x5 knee wraps on

Set 7 : 140.0x5

Set 8 : 140.0x5

*Barbell Standing Calf Raise*

90 sec rest

Set 1 : 140.0x10

Set 2 : 140.0x10

Set 3 : 140.0x12

*Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift*

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 70.0x10

Set 2 : 70.0x10

Set 3 : 70.0x10

* Barbell Front Squat*

Set 1 : 50.0x10

* Crunches*

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 12 Reps

Set 2 : 12 Reps

Set 3 : 12 Reps

* Reverse Crunch *

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 12 Laps/Reps

Set 2 : 12 Laps/Reps

Set 3 : 12 Laps/Reps

* Lunges *

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 0.0x12

Set 2 : 0.0x12

my knee aches at the moment and the only difference this week to last week is depth of squat and wearing wraps.

I am going to attribute it to the wraps.

I now plan to change my squats to raw ATG squats.

Ill start next week with something light like 50Kg 2 sets of 5 1 set of max, and then Ill add 10 kg a week until I can only get 3 sets of 5.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Static stretching, nothing fancy sat cross legged pushing down on my knees for 4 min and the real killer today was sitting Seiza (Japanese style) sinking in to the position my biggest problem is lack of ankle flexibility but after only a few min the position becomes comfortable. However trying to move again is a killer! even after I got over the pain of straightening my legs again, the pins and needles in my feet lasted ages.

I'm going to try again later today, the aim is to sit and watch TV for half an hour or so in that position.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Static stretching, nothing fancy sat cross legged pushing down on my knees for 4 min and the real killer today was sitting Seiza (Japanese style) sinking in to the position my biggest problem is lack of ankle flexibility but after only a few min the position becomes comfortable. However trying to move again is a killer! even after I got over the pain of straightening my legs again, the pins and needles in my feet lasted ages.
> 
> I'm going to try again later today, the aim is to sit and watch TV for half an hour or so in that position.


Well me durrrrlin...that gave me a interesting piccie in my head...lolol......I can relate a bit to it though...I'm temping at the moment at a primary school and I was on my knees comforting this tweeeny ankle biter today and when we'd ascertained all was well I couldn't get up off the feckin' floor!! :laugh: my knees wouldn't go...and there was I sitting on me bum with a tiny 5 year old rubbing my knees back into life so I could get up...ffs! hahahahahaha.....ah well.....lol....of course your excuse is that you're an ole crusty whereas I.......... :whistling:  ......teasing....teasing.....dont' get mad with me okay?...x

ps: regards to your wife..hope things are easing up for her a bit...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Well me durrrrlin...that gave me a interesting piccie in my head...lolol......I can relate a bit to it though...I'm temping at the moment at a primary school and I was on my knees comforting this tweeeny ankle biter today and when we'd ascertained all was well I couldn't get up off the feckin' floor!! :laugh: my knees wouldn't go...and there was I sitting on me bum with a tiny 5 year old rubbing my knees back into life so I could get up...ffs! hahahahahaha.....ah well.....lol....of course your excuse is that you're an ole crusty whereas I.......... :whistling:  ......teasing....teasing.....dont' get mad with me okay?...x
> 
> ps: regards to your wife..hope things are easing up for her a bit...x


 :lol: you have my sympathy's and sadly ole crusty is a pretty accurate description :surrender:

Thanks for the kind wishes, Mrs BB4 is slowly on the mend, shes going up and down stairs on her bum and the sterile dressing comes off on Thursday, so with luck we will be able to get her in a proper bath then.

Glad to hear your still finding work, I dont know why but I get the feeling your good with the little ones.

I have had second stage interviews for two positions, one of which I know that if successful there will be a further two interviews for (am I the only one who thinks 4 interviews is overkill for recruiting a midd level position) the other I am due to hear how I did in the next two weeks, so crossed fingers etc

X


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: you have my sympathy's and sadly ole crusty is a pretty accurate description :surrender:
> 
> Thanks for the kind wishes, Mrs BB4 is slowly on the mend, shes going up and down stairs on her bum and the sterile dressing comes off on Thursday, so with luck we will be able to get her in a proper bath then.
> 
> Glad to hear your still finding work, I dont know why but I get the feeling your good with the little ones.
> 
> I have had second stage interviews for two positions, one of which I know that if successful there will be a further two interviews for (am I the only one who thinks 4 interviews is overkill for recruiting a midd level position) the other I am due to hear how I did in the next two weeks, so crossed fingers etc
> 
> X


Best of luck mate, I think 4 interviews is crazy

Glad to hear the mrs is mending and may it continue to full health


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Fingers crossed for you mate. Glad the missus is on the mend.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Fingers crossed for you mate. Glad the missus is on the mend.


Thanks mate


----------



## 25434

I wish you every single bit of good luck I can muster for the interviews BB. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Every thing takes so long at the moment and I am finding it frustrating, normally when your other half asks you if you can do something, its rarely more time sensitive than at some point this week or some time today.

Right now everything that is asked of me needs my immediate attention. Now if I'm washing up or doing some other brainless activity its not so bad, but when I'm working on something that requires my attention, I loose my flow and it takes me quite some time to get back my train of thought.

Anyway, for that and other reasons I had to cut my training short tonight, but at least I managed to do some thing,

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 80.0x5

Set 2 : 80.0x5

Set 3 : 110.0x3

Set 4 : 130.0x2

Set 5 : 160.0x5

Set 6 : 160.0x5

Set 7 : 160.0x5

*Pedlay Rows*

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 80.0x5

Set 3 : 90.0x5

Set 4 : 90.0x5

Set 5 : 90.0x5

*Barbell Curl*

Set 1 : 35.0x10

Set 2 : 35.0x10

Set 3 : 35.0x10


----------



## BestBefore1989

didn't feel so good so had a day off, no cardio, no stretching no nothing :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

I didn't know you could do things that need thought mate,i thought you were just a thick cvnt like me,well done:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I didn't know you could do things that need thought mate,i thought you were just a thick cvnt like me,well done:thumb:


Just because I have to point at the words and my mouth moves when I read Fun with Spot


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've been a bit under the weather of late, but I dragged my sorry ar5e into my gym and did,

*Barbell Bench Press *

120 sec rest

Set 1 : 50.0x5 warm up set

Set 2 : 50.0x5 warm up set

Set 3 : 70.0x3 warm up set

Set 4 : 70.0x3 warm up set

Set 5 : 90.0x2 warm up set

Set 6 : 100.0x5

Set 7 : 100.0x5

Set 8 : 100.0x8

*Barbell Standing Military Press *

90 sec rest

Set 1 : 40.0x5 warm up set

Set 2 : 50.0x2 warm up set

Set 3 : 55.0x5

Set 4 : 55.0x5

Set 5 : 55.0x8

*Dumbbell Incline Fly *

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 20.0x10

Set 3 : 20.0x10

*Barbell Close Grip Bench Press *

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 55.0x10

Set 2 : 55.0x10

Set 3 : 55.0x10

*Cable Rope Face Pull *

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 25.0x12

Set 2 : 25.0x12

Set 3 : 25.0x12

*Cable Triceps Pushdown *

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 30.0x12

Set 2 : 30.0x12

Set 3 : 30.0x12

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise *

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 7.5x12

Set 2 : 7.5x12

Set 3 : 7.5x12


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> I've been a bit under the weather of late, but I dragged my sorry ar5e into my gym and did,
> 
> *Barbell Bench Press *
> 
> 120 sec rest
> 
> Set 1 : 50.0x5 warm up set
> 
> Set 2 : 50.0x5 warm up set
> 
> Set 3 : 70.0x3 warm up set
> 
> Set 4 : 70.0x3 warm up set
> 
> Set 5 : 90.0x2 warm up set
> 
> Set 6 : 100.0x5
> 
> Set 7 : 100.0x5
> 
> Set 8 : 100.0x8
> 
> *Barbell Standing Military Press *
> 
> 90 sec rest
> 
> Set 1 : 40.0x5 warm up set
> 
> Set 2 : 50.0x2 warm up set
> 
> Set 3 : 55.0x5
> 
> Set 4 : 55.0x5
> 
> Set 5 : 55.0x8
> 
> *Dumbbell Incline Fly *
> 
> 60 sec rest
> 
> Set 1 : 20.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 20.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 20.0x10
> 
> *Barbell Close Grip Bench Press *
> 
> 60 sec rest
> 
> Set 1 : 55.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 55.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 55.0x10
> 
> *Cable Rope Face Pull *
> 
> 60 sec rest
> 
> Set 1 : 25.0x12
> 
> Set 2 : 25.0x12
> 
> Set 3 : 25.0x12
> 
> *Cable Triceps Pushdown *
> 
> 60 sec rest
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x12
> 
> Set 2 : 30.0x12
> 
> Set 3 : 30.0x12
> 
> *Dumbbell Lateral Raise *
> 
> 60 sec rest
> 
> Set 1 : 7.5x12
> 
> Set 2 : 7.5x12
> 
> Set 3 : 7.5x12


Good on you mate. Especially when feeling unwell :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

safc49 said:


> Good on you mate. Especially when feeling unwell :thumbup1:


Yes, I agree, very well done. :thumbup1:


----------



## JamieSL

Nice progress good on you


----------



## BestBefore1989

JamieSL said:


> Nice progress good on you


Thank you and welcome to my journal. I've had a few rough patches recently but hope that will soon be a distant memory and I will start making some decent lifts again :thumb:


----------



## JamieSL

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thank you and welcome to my journal. I've had a few rough patches recently but hope that will soon be a distant memory and I will start making some decent lifts again :thumb:


I looked at your starting pics and then the update ones huge increase of muscle mass just goes to show if motivated enough anything can happen


----------



## BestBefore1989

sadly, still under the weather but I forced myself into a little workout

* ATG Barbell Squat *

My problem with these low weight lifts is my lack of fitness rather than lack of strength

Set 1 : 0.0x10

Set 2 : 0.0x10

Set 3 : 0.0x15

Set 4 : 20.0x5

Set 5 : 50.0x5

Set 6 : 50.0x5

Set 7 : 50.0x5

Set 8 : 50.0x20

*Barbell Standing Calf Raise *

Set 1 : 150.0x10

Set 2 : 150.0x10

Set 3 : 150.0x10

*Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift *

Set 1 : 80.0x10

Set 2 : 80.0x10

Set 3 : 80.0x10

* Crunches*

Set 1 : 12 Reps

Set 2 : 12 Reps

Set 3 : 12 Reps

* Reverse Crunch *

Set 1 : 12 Reps

Set 2 : 12 Reps

Set 3 : 12 Reps

*Lunges *

Set 1 : 0.0x12

Set 2 : 0.0x12


----------



## Zola

Least you did a bit sir. Hope you are feeling better soon. Few hot teas and a lot of vitamins and rest needed probably. A lot going on for you at the min


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Least you did a bit sir. Hope you are feeling better soon. Few hot teas and a lot of vitamins and rest needed probably. A lot going on for you at the min


Thanks mate, its on my chest and I'm struggling to breath comfortably.

Ill see what the hospital say tomorrow as I have an appointment about my apnea


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate, its on my chest and I'm struggling to breath comfortably.
> 
> Ill see what the hospital say tomorrow as I have an appointment about my apnea


Hope the hossie can help you BB....x


----------



## Zola

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate, its on my chest and I'm struggling to breath comfortably.
> 
> Ill see what the hospital say tomorrow as I have an appointment about my apnea


Good luck mate, hope all goes ok


----------



## aad123

You don't mind if I join in do you. I'm in need of some inspiration and you seem to be doing really well so I thought I would tag along. Only scanned through the progress photos but the difference is amazing.


----------



## BestBefore1989

aad123 said:


> You don't mind if I join in do you. I'm in need of some inspiration and you seem to be doing really well so I thought I would tag along. Only scanned through the progress photos but the difference is amazing.


Its good to have you in here, you and any contributions are welcome. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'm not surprised you're under the weather mate, the time you've had of it the last few weeks. I think it's important not to push your training too hard during these spells, keep ticking over, but you need to leave something in the tank or you may make yourself Ill. Any news on the job front?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate, its on my chest and I'm struggling to breath comfortably.
> 
> Ill see what the hospital say tomorrow as I have an appointment about my apnea


How did you get on buddy?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'm not surprised you're under the weather mate, the time you've had of it the last few weeks. I think it's important not to push your training too hard during these spells, keep ticking over, but you need to leave something in the tank or you may make yourself Ill. Any news on the job front?


Sadly I wasn't offered either of the two roles I was short-listed for so its back to square one :thumbdown:

Still at least I've been able to be here for my Mrs when she needed me :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> How did you get on buddy?


OK thanks mate, turned the air pressure up on the machine and booked new appointment to monitor the effect.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> OK thanks mate, turned the air pressure up on the machine and booked new appointment to monitor the effect.


Like a leaky old tank...pmsl


----------



## 25434

Sorry to hear the job news...bugger....next one....x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sadly I wasn't offered either of the two roles I was short-listed for so its back to square one :thumbdown:
> 
> Still at least I've been able to be here for my Mrs when she needed me :thumbup1:


sorry to hear that mate.


----------



## Zola

You'll be sorted soon mate. At least you're there for the wife etc!


----------



## BestBefore1989

felt a little bit better today, I might even try a light push session tomorrow


----------



## aad123

Gently does it. What have you been suffering with ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

aad123 said:


> Gently does it. What have you been suffering with ?


Some kind of bug, I've been running a temperature, short of breath and tired & sore. However I think the cold broke yesterday as I was sneezing and blowing my nose all day and today I feel better than I have all week.


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> felt a little bit better today, I might even try a light push session tomorrow


don't over do it though - good to see you on the mend


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> don't over do it though - good to see you on the mend


Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123

BestBefore1989 said:


> Some kind of bug, I've been running a temperature, short of breath and tired & sore. However I think the cold broke yesterday as I was sneezing and blowing my nose all day and today I feel better than I have all week.


A classic case of manflu. I've had a cold for a while now and it doesn't seem to get any better or worse, it just keeps hanging around like a bad penny. I wish it would break and I would have a day of feeling like crap then it would be gone.

A good gym session might be whats needed.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I wanted to, at least do some lifting today, but as I'm still far from feeling 100%, I decided my workout should resemble my wife, short & sweet, yet still able to leave me breathless.

I only did 3 working sets of 3 exercises but it was enough

* Barbell Bench Press*

120 sec rest

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 50.0x5

Set 3 : 70.0x5

Set 4 : 80.0x3

Set 5 : 90.0x2

Set 6 : 100.0x8

Set 7 : 105.0x5

Set 8 : 60.0x20

* Barbell Standing Military Press*

90 sec rest

Set 1 : 40.0x5

Set 2 : 50.0x2

Set 3 : 57.5x5

Set 4 : 57.5x5

Set 5 : 40.0x11 :cursing:

*Cable Triceps Pushdown *

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 40.0x8

Set 2 : 40.0x8

Set 3 : 25.0x20


----------



## 25434

Noice sess there BB.....and regards to mrs BB.....how is she progressing? Well I hope, it must be frustrating for her. On tad cold front, I've got a stupid sorta nose cold thing going on right now, won't stay or go, I just keep sneezing and my left nostril is running....and....my left ear seems a bit deaf....hurrr hurrr....quite irritating.....

Have a great weekend mister, and give the pooch a ruffle on the head for me will ya.....


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

sorry to hear the news on the job mate, keep your head up

hopefully you and your wife will soon have your health back


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> sorry to hear the news on the job mate, keep your head up
> 
> hopefully you and your wife will soon have your health back


Thanks mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

That's a lot of reps bench pressing mate! Bet you were breathless! Hope you and the missus are on the mend.


----------



## 25434

Morrrrning....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> That's a lot of reps bench pressing mate! Bet you were breathless! Hope you and the missus are on the mend.


Thanks mate, were getting there, slowly but surely :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morrrrning....


Morrrrning....


----------



## BestBefore1989

I managed to fit a little lifting in between my domestic chores today.

I had planned a full workout but it was cut short :thumbdown:

I log my workouts on an app called Jefit, its a great app as you can set reps/sets/ rest time between sets etc.

Now I've been using it since April 2011 and I've rather come to rely on it, so when the battery died in my phone mid-workout, I truly had no idea what exercise with what weight and rep range was next!

Its a feeble excuse I know but that's why I had to cut my workout short today.

Anyway I did at least do this;

*Barbell Deadlift*

120 sec rest

Set 1 : 80.0x5

Set 2 : 80.0x5

Set 3 : 120.0x3

Set 4 : 140.0x2

Set 5 : 170.0x5

Set 6 : 170.0x5

Set 7 : 170.0x5

*Pedlay Rows *

90 sec rest

Set 1 : 70.0x5

Set 2 : 80.0x5

Set 3 : 90.0x5

Set 4 : 90.0x5

Set 5 : 90.0x5

*Barbell Curl *

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 35.0x10

Set 2 : 35.0x10

Set 3 : 35.0x10

*Cable Seated Row *

60 sec rest

Set 1 : 70.0x10

Set 2 : 70.0x10

Set 3 : 70.0x10


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I truly had no idea what exercise with what weight and rep range was next!
> 
> Well, cough....I'm like that every time I go into the gym....:laugh: situation normal.....hurrr hurrr...x


----------



## aad123

That's more sets than I do in a completed workout. Plenty there to stimulate some growth. Just a question, why do curls before seated row ? I would have thought that the curls would fatigue your arms meaning aren't able to pull as much.


----------



## BestBefore1989

aad123 said:


> That's more sets than I do in a completed workout. Plenty there to stimulate some growth. Just a question, why do curls before seated row ? I would have thought that the curls would fatigue your arms meaning aren't able to pull as much.


I chose seated cable rows as it mainly to work traps and lats

Seated cable rows should have been followed by dumbbell alternate arm bicep curl and wide grip lat pulldowns.

I have only just this year included bicep and tricep work into my workouts. Until last month I didn't train arms at all as I felt they got enough out of the compound lifts


----------



## aad123

I went a long time not training arms or just giving them a light workout at best. Since I started doing them properly they have responded well and I think its also helped my pressing and rowing movements as they were always the weakest link.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sat here in pain and feeling very sorry for myself.

today was legs and what happened was this,

* ATG Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 0.0x10

Set 2 : 0.0x10

Set 3 : 20.0x10

Set 4 : 40.0x5

Set 5 : 60.0x5

Set 6 : 60.0x5

Set 7 : 60.0x20

*Barbell Standing Calf Raise*

Set 1 : 160.0x10 This felt heavy on my back, I mean wtf is going on? only last year 160Kg was a warm up squat that I would do raw, today it feels like a ton.

Set 2 : 160.0x5 I'm standing erect, the bar is in the high bar position everything is locked in place but on the 5th rep I felt my back go. I then do the most stupid thing I could do and instead of dropping the bar I walk forward two steps and rack the bar.

I've never hurt my back before so I have nothing to compare it to but Holy Cow!

I lay flat on the floor on my back for 10 min then spent another 10 min on my back with my knees pulled to my chest.

I've taken Ibuprofen and spent an hour in a hot bath and right now I'm worried that I've done some damage. The timing could not be worse as right now my wife needs me to take care of the domestic stuff and I can hardly move.

I'm just hoping that after a good nights sleep I will feel better.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:
 

> Sat here in pain and feeling very sorry for myself.
> 
> today was legs and what happened was this,
> 
> * ATG Barbell Squat *
> 
> Set 1 : 0.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 0.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 20.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 40.0x5
> 
> Set 5 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 6 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 7 : 60.0x20
> 
> *Barbell Standing Calf Raise*
> 
> Set 1 : 160.0x10 This felt heavy on my back, I mean wtf is going on? only last year 160Kg was a warm up squat that I would do raw, today it feels like a ton.
> 
> Set 2 : 160.0x5 I'm standing erect, the bar is in the high bar position everything is locked in place but on the 5th rep I felt my back go. I then do the most stupid thing I could do and instead of dropping the bar I walk forward two steps and rack the bar.
> 
> I've never hurt my back before so I have nothing to compare it to but Holy Cow!
> 
> I lay flat on the floor on my back for 10 min then spent another 10 min on my back with my knees pulled to my chest.
> 
> I've taken Ibuprofen and spent an hour in a hot bath and right now I'm worried that I've done some damage. The timing could not be worse as right now my wife needs me to take care of the domestic stuff and I can hardly move.
> 
> I'm just hoping that after a good nights sleep I will feel better.


that sucks mate, and especially at this time as you say. i hope you do feel better real soon but ive been there a few times before. i had to get several joints popped back into place and to be honest it was only then did i start to feel better. but it still takes time and unfortunately never gets back to 100%. once your back goes once, its weak for life i believe.....well mine is anyway

not an answer you'll want to be reading but in my experience the sooner you get to a chiropractor the sooner it will start healing. good luck mate


----------



## Keeks

Oh heck, hope you're back eases up and its nothing too serious. Acupuncture is ace for things like that, maybe worth a try. Take it easy anyway.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sat here in pain and feeling very sorry for myself.
> 
> today was legs and what happened was this,
> 
> * ATG Barbell Squat *
> 
> Set 1 : 0.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 0.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 20.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 40.0x5
> 
> Set 5 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 6 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 7 : 60.0x20
> 
> *Barbell Standing Calf Raise*
> 
> Set 1 : 160.0x10 This felt heavy on my back, I mean wtf is going on? only last year 160Kg was a warm up squat that I would do raw, today it feels like a ton.
> 
> Set 2 : 160.0x5 I'm standing erect, the bar is in the high bar position everything is locked in place but on the 5th rep I felt my back go. I then do the most stupid thing I could do and instead of dropping the bar I walk forward two steps and rack the bar.
> 
> I've never hurt my back before so I have nothing to compare it to but Holy Cow!
> 
> I lay flat on the floor on my back for 10 min then spent another 10 min on my back with my knees pulled to my chest.
> 
> I've taken Ibuprofen and spent an hour in a hot bath and right now I'm worried that I've done some damage. The timing could not be worse as right now my wife needs me to take care of the domestic stuff and I can hardly move.
> 
> I'm just hoping that after a good nights sleep I will feel better.


**** mate. That's the last thing you need right now. You have my sympathy. Try voltarol. It's diclofenac. Helps me (a bit) when mine goes.


----------



## Rykard

hope it's nothing too serious


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> that sucks mate, and especially at this time as you say. i hope you do feel better real soon but ive been there a few times before. i had to get several joints popped back into place and to be honest it was only then did i start to feel better. but it still takes time and unfortunately never gets back to 100%. once your back goes once, its weak for life i believe.....well mine is anyway
> 
> not an answer you'll want to be reading but in my experience the sooner you get to a chiropractor the sooner it will start healing. good luck mate





Keeks said:


> Oh heck, hope you're back eases up and its nothing too serious. Acupuncture is ace for things like that, maybe worth a try. Take it easy anyway.


Thanks, I will see how it is in the morning. It hurts to stand upright, it eases the pain when I bend forward and increases the pain if I twist or lean backwards so I'm hoping I've Strained/pulled my erectors and that with careful exercise choices over the next couple of weeks I will be OK.


----------



## Zola

Ah no mate! Not good. I would load up on the anti inflammatorys for a few days and let the swelling go down if it is swollen. Best of luck mate. Rest it well and take it easy please


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> **** mate. That's the last thing you need right now. You have my sympathy. Try voltarol. It's diclofenac. Helps me (a bit) when mine goes.





Rykard said:


> hope it's nothing too serious





Zola said:


> Ah no mate! Not good. I would load up on the anti inflammatorys for a few days and let the swelling go down if it is swollen. Best of luck mate. Rest it well and take it easy please


Thanks guys I have plenty of Ibuprofen in the house which I plan to take today/tomorrow at least and then see where I go from there.


----------



## aad123

That's not good news pal, I hope it clears up. If you can manage it you need an ice pack on the effected area to reduce the swelling and relieve the pressure which should help with the pain.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

contrary to what seems like common sense, a lot of the advice I've been given says to move it as much as you can. Obviously that won't be much, but try and keep it moving a little bit, stop it seizing up any more and start it loosening off. Also, get ice on it rather than heat if it's gone into spasm. You want to draw blood away from the muscles. If you can't get an ice pack on it, there's a gel called bio freeze which you can get from most chemists.


----------



## Rykard

Dirk McQuickly said:


> contrary to what seems like common sense, a lot of the advice I've been given says to move it as much as you can. Obviously that won't be much, but try and keep it moving a little bit, stop it seizing up any more and start it loosening off. Also, get ice on it rather than heat if it's gone into spasm. You want to draw blood away from the muscles. If you can't get an ice pack on it, there's a gel called bio freeze which you can get from most chemists.


+1 on the bio freeze


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> contrary to what seems like common sense, a lot of the advice I've been given says to move it as much as you can. Obviously that won't be much, but try and keep it moving a little bit, stop it seizing up any more and start it loosening off. Also, get ice on it rather than heat if it's gone into spasm. You want to draw blood away from the muscles. If you can't get an ice pack on it, there's a gel called bio freeze which you can get from most chemists.





Rykard said:


> +1 on the bio freeze


Thanks guys, Ill try some gentle stretching then go see if the local chemists stocks bio freeze :thumb:


----------



## Zola

Is it any better today?


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks guys, Ill try some gentle stretching then go see if the local chemists stocks bio freeze :thumb:


I got mine from Boots if you local doesn't have it..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Is it any better today?


Yes thanks mate unless I twist my body, I now just ache all the time rather than hurt all the time. Oddly I now also feel like I have stitch on both sides of my body and it still hurts if I twist my body and I approximate I only have a quarter the range of movement I normally have.

I'm taking nurofen every 4 hours and trying to do as little as possible.


----------



## Zola

Sounds like it's easing a bit, may take a few days!


----------



## biglbs

Sorry not been on here much...busy as fook

Sad to hear about the back mate,i recon you actualy hurt it carrying your wife about like a gorilla in season:lol:As this is not something you normaly do bless ya,i have a good osteo if you need him call me mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Sorry not been on here much...busy as fook
> 
> Sad to hear about the back mate,i recon you actualy hurt it carrying your wife about like a gorilla in season:lol:As this is not something you normaly do bless ya,i have a good osteo if you need him call me mate.


Thanks mate.

I have a very simple plan, do nothing but light cardo and stretching until my back feels fine in normal day to day use, then go back to the weights - very light at first and slowly add resistance as I test how my back holds up.

Not going to put any time frame on this, just see how I go.

I see your still putting in some good workouts mate :thumb: , hope your busy in a good way and not chasing your own tail.


----------



## biglbs

Nice ,busy in a few ways tbh,but hay!

Good luck on recovery man.


----------



## Dan94

just read the first few pages, some transformation!

Following from now


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dan94 said:


> just read the first few pages, some transformation!
> 
> Following from now


Thanks and welcome :thumb:

I'm just getting over a small injury so nothing going on right now but cardio and some light stretches, but with luck I shall be back to throwing some weights about soon.


----------



## Dan94

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks and welcome :thumb:
> 
> I'm just getting over a small injury so nothing going on right now but cardio and some light stretches, but with luck I shall be back to throwing some weights about soon.


Yeah I just read about that, hope you have a speedy recovery and can get back hitting the weights soon!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

how's the back mate?


----------



## Zola

Indeed, still stiff / tender?


----------



## 25434

Ulloooo....how are you BB?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> how's the back mate?





Zola said:


> Indeed, still stiff / tender?


I'm pleased to say I believe its slowly getting better, its still tender when I rotate and I would not want to have to lift anything heavy right now but at least I trusted it enough to unload the bar this week (the heaviest plates where 25kg's)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ulloooo....how are you BB?


I'm hanging on in there thanks Hun X

I must confess, I have let it get to me a bit, what with the lack of employment/ money, my wife hurting herself, my back going, my eldest daughter has IBS which has now developed from panic over the anxiety of possibly not getting to a toilet in time, into a panic disorder with panic attacks on a recurring basis, and now my mums broken her hip (which they can and have done something about ) and broken her pelvic bone (which they say they cant do anything about)

Still on the bright side, I'm due some good luck soon :beer:


----------



## aad123

Jesus, you certainly are due some good luck. That's a lot to be coping with throughout an entire year let alone all at once.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm hanging on in there thanks Hun X
> 
> I must confess, I have let it get to me a bit, what with the lack of employment/ money, my wife hurting herself, my back going, my eldest daughter has IBS which has now developed from panic over the anxiety of possibly not getting to a toilet in time, into a panic disorder with panic attacks on a recurring basis, and now my mums broken her hip (which they can and have done something about ) and broken her pelvic bone (which they say they cant do anything about)
> 
> Still on the bright side, I'm due some good luck soon :beer:


Jesus. If it wasn't for bad luck you wouldn't have any luck at all. I'm not surprised it's getting to you mate. That's a terrible run. If I lived closer and come round and take you out for a bevvy. Keep your head up mate. It's the only way.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Not much to add to what's already been said but keep strong and positive mate. Hopefully things will change for the good soon


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its been two weeks since I hurt my back.

Today, more out of frustration at doing nothing than because I felt better, I had a little try at moving some light weights.

I did 1 set of 10 reps at 50Kg bench press but it hurt my back to set up correctly, I don't think the weight had anything to do with the pain, it hurt just to arch my back.

I then tried 3 sets of 10 reps at 50Kg with my feet on the bench, thus flattening my back against the bench. That was OK

I swapped benches from my flat bench to my Marcy bench which has lumbar support in it and did some low weight / high rep Flys, 3 sets of 18Kg 15 reps and again no pain in my lower back. Finally I tried some seated lateral raises..

What I think I have learned is that while I am waiting for my back to recover, I can still move some weights around. I just need to stick to light weights and be careful in my exercise selection.

The other thing I plan to try despite knowing in advance that it will hurt is to start stretching my back. Up till now since hurting myself I have stretched legs shoulders and hip flexors but have stayed away from working my back. Tonight that will change.


----------



## 25434

Thou art wise beyond thy yea......oh wait!...hurrr hurrrr...hey BB....better to learn that later than never at all hey?...it will all come good....as someone who trains with a back injury I can say that...you just gotta be a bit careful....take care you and best wishes for Mrs BB too, hope she is recovering too.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I cut the grass in the back garden for the first time this year the other day. Due to all the rain we've had the ground was still squelching underfoot. In the hope that the ground would dry out faster in the sunshine we where having without a covering of knee hight grass, I went at it with the flymo. Anyway, as I was wearing shorts and I got bitten a number of times on my legs, once on the back of the knee on my right leg which has swollen up to about half the size of a golf ball, but its my left leg that's suffering, I have what looks like a graze surrounding a white dot in the middle of the shin and my leg is hot to touch for 6 to 8 inches under the site and very tender. I can only assume that however I was hurt, graze or bite the site has become infected. I've applied liberal amounts of TCP (hate the smell of that stuff) I was going to do a leg workout today but now I'm just going to rest and allow my body to fight the infection.


----------



## Zola

****! What sort of stuff do you keep in your back garden haha. Hope it wasnt a big snake mate lol


----------



## Zola

Ps the back of the knee is a nasty place. Hope it all goes doen mate and you're not in pain. Hows the family etc?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Ps the back of the knee is a nasty place. Hope it all goes doen mate and you're not in pain. Hows the family etc?


Left leg hurts but the back of the knee just itches. Family are getting there thanks mate, back to the hospital tomorrow with my wife, and my daughter appears to be responding to her new meds.


----------



## aad123

With an injury you could try doing super slow movements as they will target the intended muscle only whilst using light weights and because the movements are so slow and strict you can maintain a stable position without stressing your back.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

at least your leg pain will take your mind off your back.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

On a serious note, I always stretch my back after training. No matter what I've been training. Stretch my hammies, too, as tight hammies can pull your back out. I always warm up before hand as well, just to make sure the fluid is moving around all my joints


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> at least your leg pain will take your mind off your back.


 :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

aad123 said:


> With an injury you could try doing super slow movements as they will target the intended muscle only whilst using light weights and because the movements are so slow and strict you can maintain a stable position without stressing your back.


for years I have trained for strength so 5 reps or below, I am now doing 10 / 20 rep sets, so the weights are much lighter. The odd and scary thing is my back went when I was standing fully erect and ridged doing calf raises with what for me is a light weight, I think it was around the 150/160kg mark. I guess if I slow down to something like a 303 tempo and keep the reps high I would have to lighten the load again.


----------



## aad123

If you were doing calf raises with the bar in the squat position then that could have put pressure on your back as it try's to adjust to keep you upright whilst your body sways back and forth during the movement. When your on you tip toes your body's naturally inclined to move forward and with the weight on your back this will be exhajurated so your back is trying to pull you back into an erect position. Any slight jult could cause your back to lock up. I almost fall over doing standing bodyweight calf extensions so adding 170kg would snap me in half.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> for years I have trained for strength so 5 reps or below, I am now doing 10 / 20 rep sets, so the weights are much lighter. The odd and scary thing is my back went when I was standing fully erect and ridged doing calf raises with what for me is a light weight, I think it was around the 150/160kg mark. I guess if I slow down to something like a 303 tempo and keep the reps high I would have to lighten the load again.


I still think the actual injury was caused by bending in odd ways l:whistling:ifting Mrs BB4 mate,it just showed itself by going into spasm when you trained it next,so blame her:innocent:

That said i hope she is better now mate,god speed to you both recovering.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I cut the grass in the back garden for the first time this year the other day. Due to all the rain we've had the ground was still squelching underfoot. In the hope that the ground would dry out faster in the sunshine we where having without a covering of knee hight grass, I went at it with the flymo. Anyway, as I was wearing shorts and I got bitten a number of times on my legs, once on the back of the knee on my right leg which has swollen up to about half the size of a golf ball, but its my left leg that's suffering, I have what looks like a graze surrounding a white dot in the middle of the shin and my leg is hot to touch for 6 to 8 inches under the site and very tender. I can only assume that however I was hurt, graze or bite the site has become infected. I've applied liberal amounts of TCP (hate the smell of that stuff) I was going to do a leg workout today but now I'm just going to rest and allow my body to fight the infection.


I said that dog was viscous mate,put him down ffs:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I still think the actual injury was caused by bending in odd ways l:whistling:ifting Mrs BB4 mate,it just showed itself by going into spasm when you trained it next,so blame her:innocent:
> 
> That said i hope she is better now mate,god speed to you both recovering.


Now I think about it, it must be her fault



biglbs said:


> I said that dog was viscous mate,put him down ffs:lol:


No the dogs a whimp, its his fleas that are viscous, come to think of it it was the Mrs that wanted the grass cut so this is her fault as well

:lol:


----------



## aad123

That bite sounds like human bott fly to me :whistling: . Google it.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Now I think about it, it must be her fault
> 
> No the dogs a whimp, its his fleas that are viscous, come to think of it it was the Mrs that wanted the grass cut so this is her fault as well
> 
> :lol:


----------



## biglbs

aad123 said:


> That bite sounds like human bott fly to me :whistling: . Google it.


You rotten fooker,they are evil:laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

aad123 said:


> That bite sounds like human bott fly to me :whistling: . Google it.


OMG ! Nasty


----------



## BestBefore1989

OK today didn't go the way we had hoped. It appears that Mrs BB's break was worse that they first told us.

The highlight was seeing the 4 X 6inch bolts that they put in her on the X-ray

The low point was having it explained that the break is vertical just below the ball.

Had the break been horizontal she could have put weight on her leg as it would be bone pressing into bone, but as the break is vertical any weight will push the two parts to slide apart.

She has to stay off the leg for another eight weeks. :thumbdown:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> OK today didn't go the way we had hoped. It appears that Mrs BB's break was worse that they first told us.
> 
> The highlight was seeing the 4 X 6inch bolts that they put in her on the X-ray
> 
> The low point was having it explained that the break is vertical just below the ball.
> 
> Had the break been horizontal she could have put weight on her leg as it would be bone pressing into bone, but as the break is vertical any weight will push the two parts to slide apart.
> 
> She has to stay off the leg for another eight weeks. :thumbdown:


sorry to hear that mate. on the plus side, the way time fly's another 8 weeks will hopefully fly by. no picnic for either of you at the minute


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> OK today didn't go the way we had hoped. It appears that Mrs BB's break was worse that they first told us.
> 
> The highlight was seeing the 4 X 6inch bolts that they put in her on the X-ray
> 
> The low point was having it explained that the break is vertical just below the ball.
> 
> Had the break been horizontal she could have put weight on her leg as it would be bone pressing into bone, but as the break is vertical any weight will push the two parts to slide apart.
> 
> She has to stay off the leg for another eight weeks. :thumbdown:


oh mate sorry to hear that. It must be really tough for the pair of you. try not to get too dispirited. Sounds like a long time, but it'll pass, and when it does, summer will be here.


----------



## Zola

Not good mate, im sure you are all frustrated. As dirk says the weeks will go in before you know it and she'll be right as rain soon. At least you are getting to control the kitchen!


----------



## 25434

Ullo BB....sorry bout the news for mrs ?BB, but it's a good job that was pointed out and dealt with or the alternatives could have been much worse down the line. It must be a complete ball a he for both of you, and I do understand how your wife must feel too...I fractured my spine in two places a few years back and couldn't actually move for 5 months! Bloody hideous.....so you both have my genuine sympathy for the sheer frustration and inconvenience this puts on a normal day.

BUT.........you are a lovely chap and I'm sure she is truly grateful for you at this time. Breathe deep and take your time...the 8 weeks will pass, you can cope mi dahhhhlin'.....x


----------



## 25434

Ps...do you remember my Frankenstein boot? I'm still wearing it and it's a total pain in the butt.....BUT.....I found a use for it.....at the primary school where I'm temping at the mo, the smaller kids sit on it and have a swing round on it whilst I hold their hands!! Flololololol.......and it's brilliant for kicking open the stationery door that sticks at the bottom! :whistling: :laugh::laugh:

Can't keep a good cripple down ya know.....I'll totally race your wife to the most ridiculous things we can do with our wheelchair/boot things race?...hurrr hurrrr hurrrr......take care youuuuuuuuuu...

Pps....how is your back?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> OK today didn't go the way we had hoped. It appears that Mrs BB's break was worse that they first told us.
> 
> The highlight was seeing the 4 X 6inch bolts that they put in her on the X-ray
> 
> The low point was having it explained that the break is vertical just below the ball.
> 
> Had the break been horizontal she could have put weight on her leg as it would be bone pressing into bone, but as the break is vertical any weight will push the two parts to slide apart.
> 
> She has to stay off the leg for another eight weeks. :thumbdown:


Pass on a big hug please mate,i send you both one,gutted,but at least it will be ok in the end of it!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ullo BB....sorry bout the news for mrs ?BB, but it's a good job that was pointed out and dealt with or the alternatives could have been much worse down the line. It must be a complete ball a he for both of you, and I do understand how your wife must feel too...I fractured my spine in two places a few years back and couldn't actually move for 5 months! Bloody hideous.....so you both have my genuine sympathy for the sheer frustration and inconvenience this puts on a normal day.
> 
> BUT.........you are a lovely chap and I'm sure she is truly grateful for you at this time. Breathe deep and take your time...the 8 weeks will pass, you can cope mi dahhhhlin'.....x


Thanks Hun. She will live, and next to a broken back we have nothing to complain about.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ps...do you remember my Frankenstein boot? I'm still wearing it and it's a total pain in the butt.....BUT.....I found a use for it.....at the primary school where I'm temping at the mo, the smaller kids sit on it and have a swing round on it whilst I hold their hands!! Flololololol.......and it's brilliant for kicking open the stationery door that sticks at the bottom! :whistling: :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Can't keep a good cripple down ya know.....I'll totally race your wife to the most ridiculous things we can do with our wheelchair/boot things race?...hurrr hurrrr hurrrr......take care youuuuuuuuuu...
> 
> Pps....how is your back?


LOL

somehow I knew you'd be great with the little ones 

My back is getting there slowly, I'm not putting a time frame on things, just going by how I feel


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Pass on a big hug please mate,i send you both one,gutted,but at least it will be ok in the end of it!


Thanks mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Flubs said:


> Ps...do you remember my Frankenstein boot? I'm still wearing it and it's a total pain in the butt.....BUT.....I found a use for it.....at the primary school where I'm temping at the mo, the smaller kids sit on it and have a swing round on it whilst I hold their hands!! Flololololol.......and it's brilliant for kicking open the stationery door that sticks at the bottom! :whistling: :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Can't keep a good cripple down ya know.....I'll totally race your wife to the most ridiculous things we can do with our wheelchair/boot things race?...hurrr hurrrr hurrrr......take care youuuuuuuuuu...
> 
> Pps....how is your back?


how long before you get the mega boot off Flubs?


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> how long before you get the mega boot off [Redacted]?


Hullo dirk merquackerlikie......I've got it on until 31st march...back to see the surgeon for a quick look at it. Hoping I can take it off then cos my knee and my hip are starting to hurt having to limp around in the boot all the time.....thanks for asking, hope u are ok mister...xx


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Hullo dirk merquackerlikie......I've got it on until 31st march...back to see the surgeon for a quick look at it. Hoping I can take it off then cos my knee and my hip are starting to hurt having to limp around in the boot all the time.....thanks for asking, hope u are ok mister...xx


that's good to hear, what was the diagnosis in the end (missing your journal)


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> that's good to hear, what was the diagnosis in the end (missing your journal)


I fractured the second toe joint and the ligaments gone to pot. Very painful. If it doesn't mend properly, it's an op or steroids and I'm saying no to both at the moment. Praying hard to the great god gummi bear that it is healing...thanks for asking.

BB...sorry to divert attention with my Frankenstein boot...I only mentioned it to give you a laff about the kids sitting on it...lol...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I fractured the second toe joint and the ligaments gone to pot. Very painful. If it doesn't mend properly, it's an op or steroids and I'm saying no to both at the moment. Praying hard to the great god gummi bear that it is healing...thanks for asking.
> 
> BB...sorry to divert attention with my Frankenstein boot...I only mentioned it to give you a laff about the kids sitting on it...lol...x


No apology needed mate, you must know we miss you and wish you well X


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> I fractured the second toe joint and the ligaments gone to pot. Very painful. If it doesn't mend properly, it's an op or steroids and I'm saying no to both at the moment. Praying hard to the great god gummi bear that it is healing...thanks for asking.
> 
> BB...sorry to divert attention with my Frankenstein boot...I only mentioned it to give you a laff about the kids sitting on it...lol...x


Can i have the steroids then mate? 

Get well quick buddy x


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Can i have the steroids then mate?
> 
> Get well quick buddy x


hurrr hurrr...only if I can inject them into your bum!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!! kidding....kidding...:laugh:

Hey BB have a good weekend...I had a bit of good news....my temp job? due to finish next week, they've asked me to stay on until July...pheweeeeee.....pay is shoite but better a small amount for a longish time than the odd bit here and there......anything turned up for you my t'internet friend?...I hope so...xx always thinking of ya....in a totally non pervy stalker way...natch.....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> hurrr hurrr...only if I can inject them into your bum!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!! kidding....kidding...:laugh:
> 
> Hey BB have a good weekend...I had a bit of good news....my temp job? due to finish next week, they've asked me to stay on until July...pheweeeeee.....pay is shoite but better a small amount for a longish time than the odd bit here and there......anything turned up for you my t'internet friend?...I hope so...xx always thinking of ya....in a totally non pervy stalker way...natch.....


Bent over and waiting!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> hurrr hurrr...only if I can inject them into your bum!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!! kidding....kidding...:laugh:
> 
> Hey BB have a good weekend...I had a bit of good news....my temp job? due to finish next week, they've asked me to stay on until July...pheweeeeee.....pay is shoite but better a small amount for a longish time than the odd bit here and there......anything turned up for you my t'internet friend?...I hope so...xx always thinking of ya....in a totally non pervy stalker way...natch.....


:bounce:Good news :bounce:

better some pay than no pay, a policy I have recently adopted and again lowered my sights.

I always believed its easier to get a job when you've got a job.

I'm so pleased for you :bounce:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> hurrr hurrr...only if I can inject them into your bum!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!! kidding....kidding...:laugh:
> 
> Hey BB have a good weekend...I had a bit of good news....my temp job? due to finish next week, they've asked me to stay on until July...pheweeeeee.....pay is shoite but better a small amount for a longish time than the odd bit here and there......anything turned up for you my t'internet friend?...I hope so...xx always thinking of ya....in a totally non pervy stalker way...natch.....


that is great news , as was said always easier to get a job if in a job, and the fact you've been extended means they value you.. fingers crossed it leads to more


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> hurrr hurrr...only if I can inject them into your bum!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!! kidding....kidding...:laugh:
> 
> Hey BB have a good weekend...I had a bit of good news....my temp job? due to finish next week, they've asked me to stay on until July...pheweeeeee.....pay is shoite but better a small amount for a longish time than the odd bit here and there......anything turned up for you my t'internet friend?...I hope so...xx always thinking of ya....in a totally non pervy stalker way...natch.....


That is awsome mate:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I took a good look at things this morning. I have let everything get on top of me.

Yes things aren't easy right now, what with my wife's break and my back going out, but they are just excuses.

I was off my game before they happened, I've really only trained for 1 month in the last 4. I stopped early in December using Xmas as an excuse and, apart from a handful of sessions in Feb, I haven't got going again.

My diet has been terrible, to the extent that there have been days in which only one meal had any protein in it and I noticed this morning that the breakfast cereal I have taken to eating is supposed to contain 28 servings a packet and I have been going through a packet a week.

No wonder I feel fatter and weaker than I have for years!

Diet has always been the hard part for me. Today I am going to sort out my freezer and make a shopping list. I plan to clean up my diet this week so that I have it sorted for April.

I have some GHRP-2 & CJC1295 left in my freezer from back when I ran out of Bacteriostatic Water and at the time I couldn't get any more. I don't have much, about a month's worth, but I will get what I need including more insulin needles and I will run the peptides in April in the hope they can speed up my back recovery.

As for training, I have a job interview today, so I will get my ar5e in my gym later and figure out what I can do, I'm sure the weights will be embarrassingly light to begin with but at least I'll be training.


----------



## Zola

Don't be top hard on yourself mate, you've a lot going on. Once your wife and daughter ar better, and you land the job a solid routine will fall naturally into place, both training wise and nutrition


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

As @Zola said, don't be too hard on yourself. You've had a lot on your plate. Having said that, I'm liking the attitude! Things can get on top of you and that makes it worse. Sometimes you need to put a rocket up your own arse. Once you start taking control of some portions of your life it helps your perspective massively. Good luck with the job interview.

Oh, and what you call embarrassingly light weights will still be 3 times what I'd be chuffed with.


----------



## 25434

Hullo BB...hey you....life does throw us some curve balls moi durrrrlin....and sometimes we have to step back a bit and deal with it....the weights will always be there, and better times will come your way at some point...I know it...all I can say to you is that the weights won't keep you warm at night, or listen to your worries in the dead at night.....you can get back to the weights as and when....I've been off my game a tad lately myself, training is a bit automatic at the moment...I know it will change...you, me, and anyone else feeling a bit eeeek reading this will know in the back of our minds that it's just a blip....right?

Hey you...thinking of you mister.....stuff will happen...and I wish fervently that you have good news from your interview today...I really do.....x

now go and give that big bad mofo of a dog a tummy ruffle for me will ya! :tongue: xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Don't be top hard on yourself mate, you've a lot going on. Once your wife and daughter ar better, and you land the job a solid routine will fall naturally into place, both training wise and nutrition





Dirk McQuickly said:


> As @Zola said, don't be too hard on yourself. You've had a lot on your plate. Having said that, I'm liking the attitude! Things can get on top of you and that makes it worse. Sometimes you need to put a rocket up your own arse. Once you start taking control of some portions of your life it helps your perspective massively. Good luck with the job interview.
> 
> Oh, and what you call embarrassingly light weights will still be 3 times what I'd be chuffed with.





Flubs said:


> Hullo BB...hey you....life does throw us some curve balls moi durrrrlin....and sometimes we have to step back a bit and deal with it....the weights will always be there, and better times will come your way at some point...I know it...all I can say to you is that the weights won't keep you warm at night, or listen to your worries in the dead at night.....you can get back to the weights as and when....I've been off my game a tad lately myself, training is a bit automatic at the moment...I know it will change...you, me, and anyone else feeling a bit eeeek reading this will know in the back of our minds that it's just a blip....right?
> 
> Hey you...thinking of you mister.....stuff will happen...and I wish fervently that you have good news from your interview today...I really do.....x
> 
> now go and give that big bad mofo of a dog a tummy ruffle for me will ya! :tongue: xx


Thanks guys n gal, I do appreciate the support X


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks guys n gal, I do appreciate the support X


youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu luuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrve us

you wannaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrg us

you wanna keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssss us

you wanna marrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee us.... :lol: :lol:

we is your t'internet gang right?.....oh yeaahhhh....day is da boyz and I is da moll.....hurrrr hurrr hurrrr....


----------



## BestBefore1989

By the time I got back from the interview, I didn't have time to sort out the freezer, make a shopping list and do a workout, so I opted for a workout.

I did

* Barbell Bench Press *

I kept my feet on the floor but still did not fully arch my back so no leg drive and less power due to poor form. concentrating on control not drive.

Set 1 : 50.0x20

Set 2 : 60.0x15

Set 3 : 70.0x10

Set 4 : 80.0x5

Set 5 : 90.0x5

Set 6 : 50.0x16

* Dumbbell Incline Fly *

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 20.0x10

Set 3 : 20.0x5

*Single Arm Dumbbell Lateral Raise *

concentrating on keeping my body still as I felt any movement in my back

Set 1 : 12.0x10

Set 2 : 12.0x10

Set 3 : 17.0x8

* Barbell Close Grip Bench Press *

Set 1 : 50.0x10

Set 2 : 50.0x10

Set 3 : 50.0x7

That was me knackered LOL

Off to do dinner now as apparently my daughters, both in their 20's require a weeks notice if they are required to cook !


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu luuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrve us
> 
> you wannaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrg us
> 
> you wanna keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssss us
> 
> you wanna marrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee us.... :lol: :lol:
> 
> we is your t'internet gang right?.....oh yeaahhhh....day is da boyz and I is da moll.....hurrrr hurrr hurrrr....


awwww, Gracie Lou Freebush X


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> awwww, Gracie Lou Freebush X


 :bounce: I berrrludie luv that film...hurrr hurrr hurrr....x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> :bounce: I berrrludie luv that film...hurrr hurrr hurrr....x


me to :blush:

Shame the follow up wasn't any where near as good


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> me to :blush:
> 
> Shame the follow up wasn't any where near as good


yeah, I didn't think it was as good, but there were some funny moments there.....guess what I'm looking at now...a cartoon film called Rio...funny as hell...childish but it's making me laff.......well, apart from the bit now where the parrot has been kidnapped and his owner is crying.....

and.....cough....I nearly did but I'm waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too hard for that....Hey BB.....get that dinner on! hurrr hurrr...I made chicken kiev today but I didn't make the seal properly and all the feckin garlic stuff leaked out all over the tray...so it was more baked chicken than anything else....slightly cough....browned round the edges? cough... 

right then, off for my 9 o clock cuppa...bit early but hey...I'm kinda rock and roll......

aren't I ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

We went to the hospital and they have said that Mrs BB4 can now put up to, but no more than, 10kg of her weight on her bad leg. They advised her to put one foot on some scales so that she can get a feel for how little weight 10kg is.

I only have electronic scales at home that show the weight when the reading is taken, so they are no good for what we need and to be honest I think the batteries are on there way out.

So we got some old fashion scales, anyway I jumped on after she had got over the surprise and frustration at how little she is allowed to use her leg.

I'm now 18 stone! 

The good news is that my back doesn't ache much more than my chest and shoulders do.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've been trying to plan my next two workouts

Tomorrow I think I will try bird dogs, pull ups, lat pull downs (or I may try rack pulls), crunches, leg raises and some kind of bicep curls.

Saturday will be leg day but I am fearful of putting any real weight on my back. It's far from ideal but I may go find a gym with a hack squat machine, leg press, leg extensions and curls.

Anyone suggestions for training with a sore back?


----------



## 25434

Bb.....won't leg raises put a strain on your back? I haven't got any ideas, sorry...I'm sure the guys will be along soon...really good news for mrs bb....slow but sure hey?.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Bb.....won't leg raises put a strain on your back? I haven't got any ideas, sorry...I'm sure the guys will be along soon...really good news for mrs bb....slow but sure hey?.....


To be honest I'm not sure what will hurt and what will be OK. I am going to avoid heavy dead lifts, back squats and standing overhead presses. I will swap crunches for the plank if they hurt and for Saturday I may try either light front or high bar squats and dumbbell lunges or bulgarian split squats. Ill just find what I can do for now and then revise it in another months time


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> To be honest I'm not sure what will hurt and what will be OK. I am going to avoid heavy dead lifts, back squats and standing overhead presses. I will swap crunches for the plank if they hurt and for Saturday I may try either light front or high bar squats and dumbbell lunges or bulgarian split squats. Ill just find what I can do for now and then revise it in another months time


I do have to be careful with my back too, so I guess I should be able to come up with something...doh! But I just keep doing it all but pay really strict attention to my form, and seriously try to keep my core steady, and my breathing when I lift or dead etc...it seems to help to keep me steady back wise, and of course the slightest prickle or twinge and I stop and do something different.....I'm not competing so I don't need to push myself over the edge...

I don't know if this is helpful to you, but a good tip I got when doing overhead presses was to split your legs instead of standing with them as you would normally? This stabilises the lower back a bit more. When I get tired in my back I do this. Urrrrmmmmm.....pft...that's all I can think of, durrrrr......hey you, I know you will be careful.....but be careful ok?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Good news that the missus is heading in the right direction. :thumb:

Leg wise, how about lunges (barbell or db), light goblet squats, or front squats? I'm currently doing raised reverse leg split squats and finding them pretty difficult.

Back wise, does your gym have a trap bar? Trap bar dead lifts? Or sumo deadliest? Both of these have the advantage of the lowest position being much more vertical than a traditional dad lift, so you put much less strain on your lower back.

Core wise, if crunches are hurting, I'm guessing hanging leg raises would, so yeah, plank is a good idea. Would russian twists hurt?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I do have to be careful with my back too, so I guess I should be able to come up with something...doh! But I just keep doing it all but pay really strict attention to my form, and seriously try to keep my core steady, and my breathing when I lift or dead etc...it seems to help to keep me steady back wise, and of course the slightest prickle or twinge and I stop and do something different.....I'm not competing so I don't need to push myself over the edge...
> 
> I don't know if this is helpful to you, but a good tip I got when doing overhead presses was to split your legs instead of standing with them as you would normally? This stabilises the lower back a bit more. When I get tired in my back I do this. Urrrrmmmmm.....pft...that's all I can think of, durrrrr......hey you, I know you will be careful.....but be careful ok?


Thanks for the tips, I will try the split stance and see how it feels. I am concentrating on form rather than power right now so I'm being careful. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Good news that the missus is heading in the right direction. :thumb:
> 
> Leg wise, how about lunges (barbell or db), light goblet squats, or front squats? I'm currently doing raised reverse leg split squats and finding them pretty difficult.
> 
> Back wise, does your gym have a trap bar? Trap bar dead lifts? Or sumo deadliest? Both of these have the advantage of the lowest position being much more vertical than a traditional dad lift, so you put much less strain on your lower back.
> 
> Core wise, if crunches are hurting, I'm guessing hanging leg raises would, so yeah, plank is a good idea. Would russian twists hurt?


Thanks mate, she's frustrated but time is all that's needed right now. As for me I train in my garage and don't have a trap bar. I like the idea of rack pulls more than sumo deads, the top of the deadlift was always my weakest part so ill try them first. My back hurts on extension and when twisting so yes I will prob give dumbbell split squats a go but ill stay away from russian twists


----------



## BestBefore1989

The post just came, I got a job offer


----------



## Zola

BestBefore1989 said:


> The post just came, I got a job offer


Yeeessss! Awesome! Well done, told you it would happen sooner than later. Time for a celebration lift!! This is the changing of the tide brother!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Yeeessss! Awesome! Well done, told you it would happen sooner than later. Time for a celebration lift!! This is the changing of the tide brother!


Thanks mate, I'm mighty relieved I can assure you

Its quite a big pay drop from where I was before but there are performance related bonuses that could make up the difference.

Feeling good right now :bounce:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> The post just came, I got a job offer


brilliant news. it's all turning around.


----------



## BestBefore1989

What do most people do when they have good news and want to celebrate? go for a meal with the family? drinks with mates? Me, I go and spend money I haven't yet got on a Leg Press/Hack Squat Machine :innocent:



I just had a go at working my back

*Bird Dogs *

I don't have a mirror in the garage so hard to tell if my leg raises where parallel or not.

Set 1 : x10

Set 2 : x10

Set 3 : x10

I did feel a slight twinge doing this

*Wide Grip Pull ups*

Strict form starting with arms fully extended and no swinging

Set 1 : x3 :lol: I know I'm 18 stone and I've lost strength but I thought Id get more than 3 followed immediately by X5 assisted with a green band

Set 2 : x9 assisted with a green band

Set 3 : x9 assisted with a green band

*Rack Pulls *

I've not done these in my power cage before and I am not sure if my set up is OK. I have the catchers as low as they will go but the bars starting position was a bit above my knee



Set 1 : 70.0x10

Set 2 : 120.0x10

Set 3 : 170.0x5

Set 4 : 220.0x3

*Crunches *

done with my feet on the bench so my back stayed pressed into the floor

Set 1 : x25

Set 2 : x25

Set 3 : x25

I tried leg raises but that hurt, I tried hanging leg raises but that hurt more

*Alternating Dumbbell Curls*

Set 1 : 20.0x 5 felt this in my back so dropped the weights

Set 2 : 15.0x10

Set 3 : 15.0x15

*Alternating Hammer Curls*

Set 1 : 15.0x 8

Set 2 : 15.0x 8

Set 3 : 15.0x 8

*Plank*

side Plank - Right : 55 seconds

side Plank - Left : 45 seconds

Plank : 1 min 28 seconds


----------



## Keeks

Yay, massive congratulations on the job!! :beer: Really hope this is the start of things going well for you now. :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Yay, massive congratulations on the job!! :beer: Really hope this is the start of things going well for you now. :thumbup1:


Thanks X


----------



## 25434

Hey BB! That is fabby fabby fab news! Whoop whoop....sooooooooo good...and even though it's less money, it will be regular and keep the wolves from the door....I knew it would happen for you and I'm extremely glad for you, I really am....as Zola said, it's the turning of the tide....yayyyeeeeeeeeedeeeeeeeeeee:bounce: :bounce: xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey BB! That is fabby fabby fab news! Whoop whoop....sooooooooo good...and even though it's less money, it will be regular and keep the wolves from the door....I knew it would happen for you and I'm extremely glad for you, I really am....as Zola said, it's the turning of the tide....yayyyeeeeeeeeedeeeeeeeeeee:bounce: :bounce: xx


  Maybe this will be our year after all hey Flubs :clap:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Maybe this will be our year after all hey [Redacted] :clap:


I hope so. I've got an interview next Tuesday and I'm seeeeeerrrrrriously crapping myself. I've never been good at interviews, despite my inclination to talk a lot, I just clam up, forget what I've been asked and the last interview I had I dropped my handbag upside down scattering all my stuff on the floor re..Fck! Ever tried to explain to a stony faced interviewer why you have a bag of gummi bears, full bos of sparkly pink tampax and 3 bags of marbles (for the kids project that afternoon).... Which decided to roll across the room with great abandon? And to make maters worse I was so mortified I started laughing...loudly! Full snorting and everything, just couldn't stop.... :wacko:

Didn't get that one then..

I've amended my handbag and am furiously practising hard questions with intelligent......gulp......answers....lol...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I hope so. I've got an interview next Tuesday and I'm seeeeeerrrrrriously crapping myself. I've never been good at interviews, despite my inclination to talk a lot, I just clam up, forget what I've been asked and the last interview I had I dropped my handbag upside down scattering all my stuff on the floor re..Fck! Ever tried to explain to a stony faced interviewer why you have a bag of gummi bears, full bos of sparkly pink tampax and 3 bags of marbles (for the kids project that afternoon).... Which decided to roll across the room with great abandon? And to make maters worse I was so mortified I started laughing...loudly! Full snorting and everything, just couldn't stop.... :wacko:
> 
> Didn't get that one then..
> 
> I've amended my handbag and am furiously practising hard questions with intelligent......gulp......answers....lol...


Lol

Good luck on Tuesday mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Bit of an odd day today. Over the last week I have been emptying out the chest freezer in the garage, The kids have been complaining as dinners have been dictated by what was in the freezer rather than what they want. Today I moved the remaining stuff into the upright freezer in the kitchen and, to my shame, threw away some of the stuff in there that should have been eaten 3 years ago.

So now the freezer has been defrosted and cleaned and is awaiting my order from Protein Foods Direct.

Back has been aching, nothing to bad but enough to put me off the idea of squatting today.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Great news on the job mate, excellent :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

So today I had a go at legs

*Box Squats*

I decided on box squats as IMO they are more legs and less posterior chain than full body squats. I also wore a belt out of fear for my back

Set 1 :20.0Kg x5 due to my lack of flexibility and how light the bar was I decided I needed to add straps

Set 2 :20.0Kg x20

Set 3 :20.0Kg x20

Set 4 :20.0Kg x20

Set 5 :20.0Kg x20

*Bulgarian Split Squat *

I don't know if the bench is a bit to high but this also felt like a quad stretch for the back leg and a hip flexor stretch.

Anyway body weight only

Set 1 : x 10

Set 2 : x 10

Set 3 : x 10

:no:

I know its been a while since I trained my legs but I am wasted after just two exercises.

I'm sure things will quickly improve.


----------



## 25434

It just shows how quickly we can go "off" the game doesn't it? I did a beeeeeg cardio sess today too...first one I. A while and I actually felt sick....wut? Me? Lolol.......but I also think that as long as we are getting back into the game......it's all good right?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> So today I had a go at legs
> 
> *Box Squats*
> 
> I decided on box squats as IMO they are more legs and less posterior chain than full body squats. I also wore a belt out of fear for my back
> 
> Set 1 :20.0Kg x5 due to my lack of flexibility and how light the bar was I decided I needed to add straps
> 
> Set 2 :20.0Kg x20
> 
> Set 3 :20.0Kg x20
> 
> Set 4 :20.0Kg x20
> 
> Set 5 :20.0Kg x20
> 
> *Bulgarian Split Squat *
> 
> I don't know if the bench is a bit to high but this also felt like a quad stretch for the back leg and a hip flexor stretch.
> 
> Anyway body weight only
> 
> Set 1 : x 10
> 
> Set 2 : x 10
> 
> Set 3 : x 10
> 
> :no:
> 
> I know its been a while since I trained my legs but I am wasted after just two exercises.
> 
> I'm sure things will quickly improve.


Mate,i only do one exercise for legs and it kills me,any pain is good mate...


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate, I'm mighty relieved I can assure you
> 
> Its quite a big pay drop from where I was before but there are performance related bonuses that could make up the difference.
> 
> Feeling good right now :bounce:


You just made my day,great news mate,to a man/family who deserve it too:beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> It just shows how quickly we can go "off" the game doesn't it? I did a beeeeeg cardio sess today too...first one I. A while and I actually felt sick....wut? Me? Lolol.......but I also think that as long as we are getting back into the game......it's all good right?


Thanks Hun

Looking chilled in your new avi :thumb:

good luck for Tuesday X


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Mate,i only do one exercise for legs and it kills me,any pain is good mate...


You appear to be flying the weights up at the moment mate, long may it continue.

I will get there again and I am not doing as bad as my post suggests, I made a typo. The squats where 60kg not 20kg so still light but better than just the bar.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> You just made my day,great news mate,to a man/family who deserve it too:beer:


Thanks mate, I will admit I was getting scared but now its all history so onwards and upwards


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks Hun
> 
> Looking chilled in your new avi :thumb:
> 
> good luck for Tuesday X


Thanks BB......could do with some luck.....cheers..x. Regards to mrs bb too...I bet she was happy for you.......when do you actually start?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Thanks BB......could do with some luck.....cheers..x. Regards to mrs bb too...I bet she was happy for you.......when do you actually start?


Next Monday :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Glutes and hams are feeling it today.

Started the day off well with two bananas sliced into a 250g tub of Quark for breakfast.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Glutes and hams are feeling it today.
> 
> Started the day off well with two bananas sliced into a 250g tub of Quark for breakfast.


Very happy with your choice of breakfast there! :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Very happy with your choice of breakfast there! :thumb:


I'm glad you approve, given that it was you that introduced me to Quark all those many moons ago. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was in my garage this afternoon, tying to figure out how best to lay things out to accommodate my new leg press.

Whilst there I did a little push work

* Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 50.0x15

Set 2 : 60.0x10

Set 3 : 70.0x10

Set 4 : 80.0x5

Set 5 : 90.0x5

Set 6 : 100.0x4 ( I wanted to get out of the double digits just to make myself feel better but I felt a twinge in my back so stopped :sad

Set 7 : 50.0x20

*Dumbbell Incline Fly *

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 20.0x10

Set 3 : 20.0x10

* One arm Dumbbell Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 15.0x10

Set 2 : 15.0x10

Set 3 : 15.0x10

* Barbell Close Grip Bench Press *

Set 1 : 50.0x10

Set 2 : 50.0x10

Set 3 : 50.0x10


----------



## 25434

6 : 100.0x4 ( I wanted to get out of the double digits just to make myself feel better but I felt a twinge in my back so stopped )

Nice sess BB. But don't get ahead of yourself with the weights......slow and steady back to your best right? If your back goes proper...evvvvvveeeerrrreeeeeetheeeeeeeeeeeng will go boobies up.....gently does it you great beeeeg manly man monster...hurrr hurrrr....x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> 6 : 100.0x4 ( I wanted to get out of the double digits just to make myself feel better but I felt a twinge in my back so stopped )
> 
> Nice sess BB. But don't get ahead of yourself with the weights......slow and steady back to your best right? If your back goes proper...evvvvvveeeerrrreeeeeetheeeeeeeeeeeng will go boobies up.....gently does it you great beeeeg manly man monster...hurrr hurrrr....x


Yes Hun, I know and I'm trying to be a good boy.

What time tomorrow is your thing? just so I can have my fingers crossed for you ya know


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yes Hun, I know and I'm trying to be a good boy.
> 
> What time tomorrow is your thing? just so I can have my fingers crossed for you ya know


It's on Wednesday...I got my day wrong...durrrrrr....and the time is 10.15 in the morning. I've done all my homework for it, got me clobber ready. I hope I can get this one, but if I doesn't happen then I guess there's a better thing round the corner......quiver quiver......

I had an injection in my foot today and oh boy it hurts...I did this... :crying: hee hee....got it propped up on a cushion feeling sorry for itself.....lol....I'm seriously considering half a tub of Haagen Daz...... :devil2:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> It's on Wednesday...I got my day wrong...durrrrrr....and the time is 10.15 in the morning. I've done all my homework for it, got me clobber ready. I hope I can get this one, but if I doesn't happen then I guess there's a better thing round the corner......quiver quiver......
> 
> I had an injection in my foot today and oh boy it hurts...I did this... :crying: hee hee....got it propped up on a cushion feeling sorry for itself.....lol....I'm seriously considering half a tub of Haagen Daz...... :devil2:


What will be will be, and if you've done all your plan and prep, it wont be through a lack of trying.

Good luck

sorry to hear about your poor tootsies, good job I'm not there as I find it hard to resist telling the tail of the of 5 piggys, who in the group had roast beef and who went to Market


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> It's on Wednesday...I got my day wrong...durrrrrr....and the time is 10.15 in the morning. I've done all my homework for it, got me clobber ready. I hope I can get this one, but if I doesn't happen then I guess there's a better thing round the corner......quiver quiver......
> 
> I had an injection in my foot today and oh boy it hurts...I did this... :crying: hee hee....got it propped up on a cushion feeling sorry for itself.....lol....I'm seriously considering half a tub of Haagen Daz...... :devil2:


Good luck this morning Flublet my dear x


----------



## biglbs

Nice session that though buddy


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thinking of you flubs and crossing fingers now X


----------



## 25434

@BB and biglbs...thanks a lot guys. It didn't go well. Next time.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> @BB and biglbs...thanks a lot guys. It didn't go well. Next time.


X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Well my new toy is put together and in place in plenty of time for my next leg workout.

I cant wait to play, in fact did a couple of reps with 240Kg on the bar ( and the carriage must weigh about 20kg ) just to test it and make sure everything moved smoothly.

:thumb: all good


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well my new toy is put together and in place in plenty of time for my next leg workout.
> 
> I cant wait to play, in fact did a couple of reps with 240Kg on the bar ( and the carriage must weigh about 20kg ) just to test it and make sure everything moved smoothly.
> 
> :thumb: all good
> 
> View attachment 148181


very nice mate!


----------



## biglbs

Nice press mate,glad to see you sorted your Star Wars stuff out in the attic on BBC2 last night:laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Nice press mate,glad to see you sorted your Star Wars stuff out in the attic on BBC2 last night:laugh:


The force is strong with you young Padawan.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didn't get to do my back workout yesterday so I did it tonight.

*Bird Dogs *

Set 1: 10.0 Reps

Set 2: 10.0 Reps

Set 3: 10.0 Reps

*Pull Ups *

Green band assisted

Set 1 : 10 Reps

Set 2 : 9 Reps

Set 3 : 6 Reps

Set 4 : 8 Reps

*Cable Seated Row *

Set 1 : 50.0x10

Set 2 : 70.0x10

Set 3 : 80.0x10

Set 4 : 50.0x20

* Crunches with Legs on a Bench*

Set 1 : 15 Reps

Set 2 : 20 Reps

Set 3 : 20 Reps

Set 4 : 20 Reps

*Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl *

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 20.0x10

Set 3 : 20.0x9

Set 4 : 20.0x7

*Dumbbell Alternate Preacher Curl *

Set 1 : 17.5x3

Set 2 : 12.5x8

Set 3 : 12.5x8

Set 4 : 12.5x7

* Side Bridge*

left : 00:00:41

Right : 00:00:49

Plank

I close my eyes when I bridge and plank to try and shut out everything so I didn't notice the blinking timer hadn't started

Set 1 : ???


----------



## 25434

Lol....you plank! Errrr.....uuurrmmmm....on the err plank incident....:laugh:

See wut I did there? Hurrr huurrrrrr....oh yeah, I can still do humour at this time of the day...oh yeahhh.....cool....very cool....that's me...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was legs

Still training light weight higher rep and concentration on control not power, 60 seconds between sets.

* Barbell Deep Squat *

using my tyre as a depth garage but doing touch and go, not box squat. Wide stance, low bar squats.

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 60.0x10

Set 3 : 60.0x10

Set 4 : 70.0x20

Then on to my new toy 

* Hack Squat *

raised the foot plate as high as it would go allowing me to go as deep as possible before hitting the bottom stop. Mid stance, feet shoulder width apart

Set 1 : 50.0x1 / 40.0x8 I had to drop the weight or I would not have got near the rep range I wanted :surrender:

Set 3 : 40.0x10

Set 4 : 40.0x10

* Leg Press Machine With Narrow Stance *

lowered the back rest as far as it would go to allow as much range of motion as possible feet touching

Set 1 : 100.0x20

Set 2 : 110.0x20

Set 3 : 140.0x20

Set 4 : 150.0x20

* Calf Press On Leg Press *

Set 1 : 150.0x15

Set 2 : 150.0x13

by the second set I felt this as much in my hamstrings as in my calves

*Standing Elevated Quad Stretch *

think of a Bulgarian split squat performed slowly and paused at the bottom for a stretch

Set 1: 2.0 Reps

00:00:20

Set 2: 2.0 Reps

00:00:20


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

nice session. I'm jealous of your new toy. With me having to pack work in soon, the missus has got my gym membership in her sights. I may need to get another missus.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> nice session. I'm jealous of your new toy. With me having to pack work in soon, the missus has got my gym membership in her sights. I may need to get another missus.


I recall you telling me that, and I have just googled that, Exercise may be effective in reducing stress, and persons with Meniere's may find it beneficial to establish a regular exercise program including cardiovascular activity - See more at: http://www.ncpad.org/505/2398/Moving~with~Meniere~s#sthash.fYy9F6Gx.dpuf

IM sure one she sees it like prescription medicine, a necessary expense, she will come around.


----------



## BestBefore1989

A new dawn, a new day.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> A new dawn, a new day.


Good luck BB....breathe deep and don't forget a clean hankie......wishing you well...x


----------



## Zola

All the best mate. Will be fine


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> A new dawn, a new day.


Good luck my friend,don't mention you secret star wars collection though

Nice to see you enjoying your new toy.


----------



## 25434

Hey new boy! How did it go? X


----------



## 25434

[Redacted] said:


> Hey new boy! How did it go? X


Uh oh........too tired to tell? I did an alliteration there....I'm good, even with half an eye open at daft o clock in the morning...lol.....

It must have been a tough day for you but hope all is well otherwise...


----------



## 25434

Oh lawwwwwd! I killed a journal.... :crying: finally, after all these yeaaaaaaarrrrrrs...I finally did it...lol...and I heart BB sooooo much tooo...pft...

I'm going to sit in the dunce corner and think bout the error of my ways.......:no:

Hey BB....no pressure, just mucking but just so you know I am thinking about you in your first week and hope its going ok. hugs mister...and also hoping that your wife is ok too.....x


----------



## biglbs

The shock of work has killed him ffs!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks for the kind wishes X

My first week over and I'm glad to be home. I have another 3 weeks of residential training to go and then a test to pass before I can go out and do the job.

There is no gym in the hotel, I took my Fit-stream fitness bands but I didn't use them and my diet has been poor and far to carb heavy but its only for a month.

Now I have a weekend of laundry and domestic chores to catch up on but I shall try to do either do a full body workout tomorrow or an upper body/lower body 2 day split.

Now I need to eat and get an early night, Ill catch up on everyone journals tomorrow.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks for the kind wishes X
> 
> My first week over and I'm glad to be home. I have another 3 weeks of residential training to go and then a test to pass before I can go out and do the job.
> 
> There is no gym in the hotel, I took my Fit-stream fitness bands but I didn't use them and my diet has been poor and far to carb heavy but its only for a month.
> 
> Now I have a weekend of laundry and domestic chores to catch up on but I shall try to do either do a full body workout tomorrow or an upper body/lower body 2 day split.
> 
> Now I need to eat and get an early night, Ill catch up on everyone journals tomorrow.


Well done mate,you are not in kent for this are you?


----------



## 25434

Well done on getting through your first week. X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

well done mate. did anyone pick on the new boy?


----------



## Rykard

get some burpees done in the hotel


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Well done mate,you are not in kent for this are you?


No mate Northamptonshire I think, LOL shows how much attention I was paying


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Well done on getting through your first week. X





Dirk McQuickly said:


> well done mate. did anyone pick on the new boy?


Thanks guys

It was very complementary, I don't see my self as big at all but I had so many comments about how big I was, one guy asked if I was juiced up.

On the first night in the bar a lass from the course kept following me around to feel my pecs which got a bit cringe worthy but complementary all the same.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> get some burpees done in the hotel


To be honest mate, I just wasn't up for it. I don't sleep well when not in my own bed, my diet was rubbish and I was drinking to be sociable.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> It was very complementary, I don't see my self as big at all but I had so many comments about how big I was, one guy asked if I was juiced up.
> 
> On the first night in the bar a lass from the course kept following me around to feel my pecs which got a bit cringe worthy but complementary all the same.


You goddam beast! Gizzahug hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggg.......

You do look good, and you do train hard, usually.........suck up all those compliments.....personally, I woulda told that girl to back off....how embarrassing, lol.....but yes, complimentary too......


----------



## George-Bean

Looking good in your avatar mate, beastie mode!

New leg press looks "wow"!! I want one lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Looking good in your avatar mate, beastie mode!
> 
> New leg press looks "wow"!! I want one lol.


Hello stranger


----------



## BestBefore1989

What with domestic demands and being knackered from last week I did very little indeed

Leg press (well I had to didn't I?)

lots of 10 rep sets up to 200Kg

Bench press

lots of 10 rep sets up to 80Kg

I felt depressingly weak but at least I did some work.


----------



## George-Bean

With that leg press your gonna turn into a super monster mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> With that leg press your gonna turn into a super monster mate!


  , well it cant hurt


----------



## George-Bean

Actually it can lol.

You might wanna modify your bathroom since you bought that :-


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've finished my second week of training and yesterday was washing, ironing and other domestic tasks that I was foolish enough to hope the girls would do whilst I was away.

Mums had a fall so in a bit I'm off to drive up and visit her in hospital.

with luck Ill lift something tomorrow.

Only one more week of training to go and then, with luck, I can settle into a new routine.


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Actually it can lol.
> 
> You might wanna modify your bathroom since you bought that :-
> 
> View attachment 149256


Since my wife fell and broke her hip we have something like this in the toilets.










LOL I hate them and have to keep moving them out of the way.

I keep hitting my shins when I go to pee and its so narrow if I sit with it in place it pushes my legs tightly together.

Still fingers crossed its not for much longer


----------



## Keeks

Hope your mums ok. And hope you have a lovely Easter weekend.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Hope your mums ok. And hope you have a lovely Easter weekend.


Thanks Hun X

have a great one yourself


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks Hun X
> 
> have a great one yourself


Thank you, will do. x


----------



## 25434

Happy Easter BB...hope mum is ok and you manage to get some rest this weekend. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Happy Easter BB...hope mum is ok and you manage to get some rest this weekend. X


Thanks Hun, Happy Easter X


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

more bad luck on your mothers behalf this time, hope she's not too bad. hows the wife recovering mate?


----------



## biglbs

Hope Mum is ok buddy,best of


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> more bad luck on your mothers behalf this time, hope she's not too bad. hows the wife recovering mate?





biglbs said:


> Hope Mum is ok buddy,best of


Thanks guys.

Mum appears upbeat and we wont know how my wife is doing until the next X-ray early next month.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> No mate Northamptonshire I think, LOL shows how much attention I was paying


ah, when was that? Just up the road from me!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> ah, when was that? Just up the road from me!


I've been up that way for the last 3 weeks on training.

I'm pleased to say that I passed their final tests so I can now start doing the job.

I have a review in 4 weeks time to pass then its all good.

I'm hoping to get into a routine so I can schedule my training.

At the moment the days are long and I am knackered by the time I get home.

In fact tonight I went back to bed and slept for 4 hours as soon as I got home,then I got up to do dinner, so I'm thinking of doing a 4 day split, that way I can do two workouts back to back over the weekend and only need to train after work on Tuesdays and Thursdays.

First things first, now I am no longer in a hotel all week I will tighten up my diet and see if I can get back into the habit of doing morning cardio.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Congratulations on passing mate. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Keeks

Congratulations on passing and good luck for your new role. :thumbup1: Bet it feels good to know you'll be in a routine again.


----------



## George-Bean

Yay, ya passed, have some reps!


----------



## Zola

Well done mate! !!


----------



## biglbs

Well done mate,nice,hay also we will meet up soon,when training is back on track.


----------



## 25434

Congrats ya beeeeg lug...whooopeeeeeee.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Well done mate,nice,hay also we will meet up soon,when training is back on track.


Thanks mate and yea meeting up for a workout sounds like a great idea to me.

PS Looking good in your new avi !

You've lost so much weight if it wasn't for the vest I would not gave believed that was your arm!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Congrats ya beeeeg lug...whooopeeeeeee.....


Thanks Hun X


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate and yea meeting up for a workout sounds like a great idea to me.
> 
> PS Looking good in your new avi !
> 
> You've lost so much weight if it wasn't for the vest I would not gave believed that was your arm!


Sorry mate,i know i am just a skinny cvnt now:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Just saying booooooo!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Life has been keeping me busy and as a result I have allowed my diet to go to hell, I have missed as many morning cardio workouts as I have completed and I cant remember the last time I lifted a weight. This is going to change.

Yes I'm new in my job and going through a learning curve whilst keen to impress and pass through the induction period successfully, but not at the expense of my health, so going forward I am making time for my planned workouts no matter what.

I imagine I will still find it hard to post on here as often as I used to so please forgive my silence from time to time.


----------



## Mingster

All the best mate:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> All the best mate:thumbup1:


Thanks


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Life has been keeping me busy and as a result I have allowed my diet to go to hell, I have missed as many morning cardio workouts as I have completed and I cant remember the last time I lifted a weight. This is going to change.
> 
> Yes I'm new in my job and going through a learning curve whilst keen to impress and pass through the induction period successfully, but not at the expense of my health, so going forward I am making time for my planned workouts no matter what.
> 
> I imagine I will still find it hard to post on here as often as I used to so please forgive my silence from time to time.


Life just gets in the way sometimes mate. Just a blip. You've got to settle in to your new job. You'll be back at it as soon as you've acclimatised.


----------



## biglbs

Mate,needs must,so you will just have to try your best for a while.

Things have a way of coming together in time,life is a journey remember so sometimes we need to go on different routes whilst the road is up on our usual one...well every time i want to go somewhere it fookin is! :cursing:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> Mate,needs must,so you will just have to try your best for a while.
> 
> Things have a way of coming together in time,life is a journey remember so sometimes we need to go on different routes whilst the road is up on our usual one...well every time i want to go somewhere it fookin is! :cursing:


my life is one long diversion


----------



## Keeks

Hey we all need to adjust things in our life at times, just work on getting a good home/work/training balance and take care of yourself Mr!


----------



## George-Bean

You'll find a routine mate


----------



## Rykard

know what you mean , when i can get to the gym working out is the easy bit, getting time to get there (down to one vehicle atm) and sorting out diet are my two down falls atm, ( and getting ill./injured lol)


----------



## 25434

Things will settle BB.......just do what u have to do...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thank you all for the kind words



I even hit the gym today for the first time in AGES

I didn't do much

15 min warm up on the bike

Squats - 6 sets up to 10 reps at 120Kg

Leg press 5 sets of 10 reps at 180Kg

I was perhaps being over cautious but having hurt my back a while ago and not having lifted for a while, I wanted to make sure I was able to walk tomorrow LOL


----------



## biglbs

Nice to see you at it buddy:thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Welcome back! Easy does it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Welcome back! Easy does it.


Thanks mate

I managed a short and light workout yesterday, and I do mean short, I only did one exercise

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 42.5x5

Set 2 : 50.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x3

Set 4 : 70.0x5

Set 5 : 80.0x5

Set 6 : 90.0x10

Set 7 : 50.0x12

Set 8 : 50.0x12

Set 9 : 50.0x12

Set 10 : 50.0x10

Set 11 : 50.0x10


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I managed a short and light workout yesterday, and I do mean short, I only did one exercise
> 
> *Barbell Bench Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 42.5x5
> 
> Set 2 : 50.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 60.0x3
> 
> Set 4 : 70.0x5
> 
> Set 5 : 80.0x5
> 
> Set 6 : 90.0x10
> 
> Set 7 : 50.0x12
> 
> Set 8 : 50.0x12
> 
> Set 9 : 50.0x12
> 
> Set 10 : 50.0x10
> 
> Set 11 : 50.0x10


oh, but what an exercise!


----------



## Davey666

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I managed a short and light workout yesterday, and I do mean short, I only did one exercise
> 
> *Barbell Bench Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 42.5x5
> 
> Set 2 : 50.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 60.0x3
> 
> Set 4 : 70.0x5
> 
> Set 5 : 80.0x5
> 
> Set 6 : 90.0x10
> 
> Set 7 : 50.0x12
> 
> Set 8 : 50.0x12
> 
> Set 9 : 50.0x12
> 
> Set 10 : 50.0x10
> 
> Set 11 : 50.0x10


Over 100 reps buddy..


----------



## biglbs

Fatkiller said:


> Hi! 36 years old and has 12 years of extreme overweight. I became a cancer patient for 12 years, and I've gained 45 kilograms in a year. I recovered, but remained extremely overweight. I tried many kinds of diet, but not used. I read that the thermogen fat burners can help. Can you recommend some tried and tested product that can help me with regular exercise? Thank you.


Bless you mate,

but you have posted in a journal,i will flag this post to a Mod who i hope can post in the correct place for you.


----------



## biglbs

Ah but that hits most of upper body so all good!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks mate and good luck fatkiller


----------



## BestBefore1989

Massive crash on the M11 and an oil spill on the A12 ment I didn't get home intime to workout yesterday. Still better late than involved in that awful crash.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Massive crash on the M11 and an oil spill on the A12 ment I didn't get home intime to workout yesterday. Still better late than involved in that awful crash.


that's the truth. Have to be philosophical about these things


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did a leg workout today

*Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 55.0x5

Set 2 : 65.0x5

Set 3 : 77.5x3

Set 4 : 90.0x5

Set 5 : 105.0x5

Set 6 : 120.0x5 I had planned to do more but the bar rolled on my back causing my wrists discomfort so I racked the bar.

I filmed the last set to see if using my tyre as a depth gauge is indeed encouraging me to squat to parallel.

I'm now not sure, looking at this I think perhaps I need to be going a tad deeper.

Any feed back would be welcome






* Leg Press *

Set 1 : 200.0x10

Set 2 : 200.0x10

Set 3 : 200.0x10

Set 4 : 200.0x10

Set 5 : 220.0x10

* Lying Leg Curls *

Set 1 : 0.0x12

Set 2 : 30.0x12

Set 3 : 30.0x12

Set 4 : 30.0x9

Set 5 : 30.0x9

* Calf Press On Leg Press *

Set 1 : 150.0x13

Set 2 : 150.0x13

Set 3 : 150.0x20

Set 4 : 150.0x15

Set 5 : 150.0x14


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'd say you were very close to parallel, may a degree or 2 off on your first and last. As to wether you want to go deeper, well that's an argument all on it's own. Paralell or below? Better people than me can get involved there!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I am not sure if I've already said this but I am running a 4 day programme to ease myself back and as work is very demanding of me now I plan to train Saturday and Sundays and then Tuesday and Wednesdays. That way if something comes up and prevents me training either Tuesday or Wednesday I can make it up on Thursday and still have a days rest before the weekend sessions.

today I did

* Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 42.5x5

Set 2 : 50.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x3

Set 4 : 70.0x5

Set 5 : 80.0x5

Set 6 : 90.0x10

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 50.0x12

Set 2 : 50.0x12

Set 3 : 50.0x12

Set 4 : 50.0x12

Set 5 : 50.0x12

* Dumbbell Incline Fly*

Set 1 : 15.0x10

Set 2 : 15.0x10

Set 3 : 15.0x10

Set 4 : 15.0x10

Set 5 : 15.0x10

* Cable Seated Row*

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 60.0x10

Set 3 : 60.0x10

Set 4 : 60.0x8


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I did a leg workout today
> 
> *Barbell Squat *
> 
> Set 1 : 55.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 65.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 77.5x3
> 
> Set 4 : 90.0x5
> 
> Set 5 : 105.0x5
> 
> Set 6 : 120.0x5 I had planned to do more but the bar rolled on my back causing my wrists discomfort so I racked the bar.
> 
> I filmed the last set to see if using my tyre as a depth gauge is indeed encouraging me to squat to parallel.
> 
> I'm now not sure, looking at this I think perhaps I need to be going a tad deeper.
> 
> Any feed back would be welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Leg Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 200.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 200.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 200.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 200.0x10
> 
> Set 5 : 220.0x10
> 
> * Lying Leg Curls *
> 
> Set 1 : 0.0x12
> 
> Set 2 : 30.0x12
> 
> Set 3 : 30.0x12
> 
> Set 4 : 30.0x9
> 
> Set 5 : 30.0x9
> 
> * Calf Press On Leg Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 150.0x13
> 
> Set 2 : 150.0x13
> 
> Set 3 : 150.0x20
> 
> Set 4 : 150.0x15
> 
> Set 5 : 150.0x14


I wouldn't stress mate,it will do the job you need pretty much....


----------



## George-Bean

Superb working out, reps on the video, Ive always loved watching your vids. Great to have you training again.


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Superb working out, reps on the video, Ive always loved watching your vids. Great to have you training again.


Thanks mate 

Its good to be back at it .


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didn't get home till 8pm so I was knackered and as this is my first time dead lifting for a very long time I kept the workout short but sweet.

* Barbell Deadlift *

I got myself a pair of 20Kg rubber weights 

they make setting up for the lift so much easier and the hexagonal weights slide on easy now :thumb:

Set 1 : 85.0x5

Set 2 : 100.0x5

Set 3 : 115.0x3

Set 4 : 135.0x5

Set 5 : 155.0x5

Set 6 : 177.5x5






*Chin Up *

Set 1 : X 10

Set 2 : X 6


----------



## biglbs

Great move buddy,that will stop them moving too....

Thanks for reps too:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

tonight's workout

*Barbell Standing Military Press *

Set 1 : 25.0x5

Set 2 : 30.0x5

Set 3 : 40.0x3

Set 4 : 45.0x5

Set 5 : 50.0x5

Set 6 : 57.5x5

Set 7 : 30.0x10

Set 8 : 30.0x10

Set 9 : 30.0x10

Set 10 : 30.0x10

Set 11 : 30.0x10

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

Set 1 : 10.0x10

Set 2 : 10.0x10

Set 3 : 10.0x10

Set 4 : 10.0x10

Set 5 : 10.0x10

* Dip *

Set 1 : 0.0x6

Set 2 : 0.0x9

Set 3 : 0.0x8


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> tonight's workout
> 
> *Barbell Standing Military Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 25.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 30.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 40.0x3
> 
> Set 4 : 45.0x5
> 
> Set 5 : 50.0x5
> 
> Set 6 : 57.5x5
> 
> Set 7 : 30.0x10
> 
> Set 8 : 30.0x10
> 
> Set 9 : 30.0x10
> 
> Set 10 : 30.0x10
> 
> Set 11 : 30.0x10
> 
> *Dumbbell Lateral Raise*
> 
> Set 1 : 10.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 10.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 10.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 10.0x10
> 
> Set 5 : 10.0x10
> 
> * Dip *
> 
> Set 1 : 0.0x6
> 
> Set 2 : 0.0x9
> 
> Set 3 : 0.0x8


that's a lot of pressing! How are the shoulders today?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> that's a lot of pressing! How are the shoulders today?


not too bad considering how much they where burning yesterday :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

In between domestic stuff today I managed to do a little workout at about 3pm

It was only when I failed on the first set of leg presses that it dawned on me that I hadn't eaten since breakfast.

*Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 55.0x5

Set 2 : 70.0x5

Set 3 : 85.0x3

Set 4 : 97.5x3

Set 5 : 112.5x3

Set 6 : 125.0x5

*Leg Press*

Set 1 : 200.0x5

Set 2 : 150.0x10

Set 3 : 150.0x10

Set 4 : 150.0x10

Set 5 : 150.0x10

*Lying Leg Curls *

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x10

Set 3 : 30.0x10

Set 4 : 30.0x10

Set 5 : 30.0x10

* Calf Press On Leg Press *

Set 1 : 150.0x15

Set 2 : 150.0x15

Set 3 : 150.0x15

Set 4 : 150.0x15

Set 5 : 150.0x15

LOL I should have got my wife to join me.

The Dr s say she can now place up to 10kg of bodyweight on her leg and she's got aqua-therapy sessions lined up :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> not too bad considering how much they where burning yesterday :thumbup1:


You need a log press mate the few sets i did on that killed mine,though i did go heavy on seated after pmsl

Nice to see you back at it regularly though buddy


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> You need a log press mate the few sets i did on that killed mine,though i did go heavy on seated after pmsl
> 
> Nice to see you back at it regularly though buddy


Thanks mate, fingers crossed I am starting to get back into the swing of it.

Today's session was

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 42.5x5

Set 2 : 52.5x5

Set 3 : 65.0x3

Set 4 : 75.0x3

Set 5 : 85.0x3

Set 6 : 95.0x9

Set 7 : 50.0x10

Set 8 : 50.0x12

Set 9 : 50.0x12

Set 10 : 50.0x12

Set 11 : 50.0x12

* Dumbbell Incline Fly*

Set 1 : 15.0x10

Set 2 : 15.0x10

Set 3 : 15.0x10

Set 4 : 15.0x10

Set 5 : 15.0x10

* Cable Seated Row *

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 60.0x10

Set 3 : 60.0x10

Set 4 : 60.0x10

Set 5 : 60.0x10


----------



## Zola

Nice work mate. I hope the new job is going ok? Glad tk hear the wife is on the mend. Slowly but surely!


----------



## George-Bean

Great to see you back at it. Love the vid, damn fine pressing.


----------



## BestBefore1989

tonight's effort was

* Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 85.0x5

Set 2 : 105.0x5

Set 3 : 125.0x3

Set 4 : 147.5x3

Set 5 : 170.0x3

Set 6 : 190.0x5

* Barbell Good Morning *

Set 1 : 0.0x10

Set 2 : 0.0x10

Set 3 : 0.0x10

dont like these, might swap for romanian deadlift

* Chin Up*

Set 1 : 0.0x6

Set 2 : 0.0x8

Set 3 : 0.0x6

just got to walk the dog then I can get dinner


----------



## Zola

I hate good mornings too mate. Bruce Lee wrecked his back big time doing good mornings. I never do em, they dont feel safe for me. I like hyperextensions though!


----------



## Keeks

As above, nice to see you back training and hope all is well with job/family and getting into a good routine. :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> As above, nice to see you back training and hope all is well with job/family and getting into a good routine. :beer:


Thanks, still going through a learning curve with the job and my family are getting there, LOL no ones been in hospital for months (well apart from check ups on existing things)

Tonight I did

*Barbell Standing Military Press *

Set 1 : 27.5x5

Set 2 : 35.0x5

Set 3 : 40.0x3

Set 4 : 47.5x3

Set 5 : 55.0x3

Set 6 : 60.0x6

Set 7 : 32.5x10

Set 8 : 32.5x10

Set 9 : 32.5x10

Set 10 : 32.5x10

Set 11 : 32.5x12

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

Set 1 : 10.0x10

Set 2 : 10.0x10

Set 3 : 10.0x10

Set 4 : 10.0x10

Set 5 : 10.0x10

* Dip *

Set 1 : 0.0x10

Set 2 : 0.0x10

Set 3 : 0.0x10

Set 4 : 0.0x8

Set 5 : 0.0x7


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'm always amazed by how many sets you do. Nice work!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'm always amazed by how many sets you do. Nice work!


Like the new avi mate, looking lean :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Like the new avi mate, looking lean :thumb:


thanks mate. skinny more like! Aim to do something about that after my holidays


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> thanks mate. skinny more like! Aim to do something about that after my holidays


Ill swap bodyfat levels with you any time you want mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was so tired yesterday I didn't do my planned leg workout, instead I had a two hour nap at lunch time and an early night.

I felt quite a bit better today so after some foam rolling and some stretching including the Lower Body Flexibility For Weightlifting (bar on your knees) stretch I borrowed from Mingster.

I did this

* Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 70.0x5

Set 3 : 85.0x3

Set 4 : 105.0x5

Set 5 : 120.0x3

Set 6 : 132.5x5

* Leg Press *

Set 1 : 160.0x10

Set 2 : 160.0x10

Set 3 : 160.0x10

Set 4 : 160.0x10

Set 5 : 160.0x20

* Lying Leg Curls *

Set 1 : 30.0x12

Set 2 : 30.0x12

Set 3 : 30.0x10

Set 4 : 30.0x10

Set 5 : 30.0x10

*Calf Press On Leg Press *

Set 1 : 150.0x15

Set 2 : 150.0x15

Set 3 : 150.0x15

Set 4 : 150.0x15

Set 5 : 150.0x20

I don't know why I didn't go lower on the first rep, other than perhaps I was expecting to have felt the tyre and thought I was not in the correct position rather than I simply hadn't gone deep enough.

Anyway that one didn't count so I did 5 more.


----------



## 25434

by 'eck you got a nice pair of pins on ya bb......but I wouldn't expect anything less.....glad to hear things picking up.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was so tired yesterday I didn't do my planned leg workout, instead I had a two hour nap at lunch time and an early night.
> 
> I felt quite a bit better today so after some foam rolling and some stretching including the Lower Body Flexibility For Weightlifting (bar on your knees) stretch I borrowed from Mingster.
> 
> I did this
> 
> * Barbell Squat *
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 70.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 85.0x3
> 
> Set 4 : 105.0x5
> 
> Set 5 : 120.0x3
> 
> Set 6 : 132.5x5
> 
> * Leg Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 160.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 160.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 160.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 160.0x10
> 
> Set 5 : 160.0x20
> 
> * Lying Leg Curls *
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x12
> 
> Set 2 : 30.0x12
> 
> Set 3 : 30.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 30.0x10
> 
> Set 5 : 30.0x10
> 
> *Calf Press On Leg Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 150.0x15
> 
> Set 2 : 150.0x15
> 
> Set 3 : 150.0x15
> 
> Set 4 : 150.0x15
> 
> Set 5 : 150.0x20
> 
> I don't know why I didn't go lower on the first rep, other than perhaps I was expecting to have felt the tyre and thought I was not in the correct position rather than I simply hadn't gone deep enough.
> 
> Anyway that one didn't count so I did 5 more.


that's the spirit!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> by 'eck you got a nice pair of pins on ya bb......but I wouldn't expect anything less.....glad to hear things picking up.


 :lol:

you smooth tongued devil woman you!

How you doing Hun?

was glad to read that you have some work lined up and that your still training.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Had to drag myself into the gym to do tonight's workout

*Barbell Bench Press*

Set 1 : 42.5x5

Set 2 : 52.5x5

Set 3 : 65.0x3

Set 4 : 80.0x5

Set 5 : 90.0x3

Set 6 : 100.0x8

Set 7 : 50.0x15

Set 8 : 50.0x15

Set 9 : 50.0x15

Set 10 : 50.0x15

Set 11 : 50.0x15

*Dumbbell Incline Fly *

Set 1 : 15.0x10

Set 2 : 15.0x10

Set 3 : 15.0x10

Set 4 : 15.0x10

Set 5 : 15.0x10

* Cable Seated Row *

Set 1 : 60.0x12

Set 2 : 60.0x12

Set 3 : 60.0x12

Set 4 : 60.0x12

Set 5 : 60.0x10


----------



## Zola

Nice work!


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> that's the spirit!


Nice ar5se mate:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Nice ar5se mate:lol:


Oh no.....not again

:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

was intending to train tonight but the inlaws came over (the wife swears she told me) so I didn't get to go lift.

Ill do a hybrid deads and delts workout tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didn't get home till late from work so my workout was short but effective

* Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 85.0x5

Set 2 : 105.0x5

Set 3 : 125.0x3

Set 4 : 157.5x3

Set 5 : 177.5x3

Set 6 : 200.0x5



*
Barbell Standing Military Press *

Set 1 : 27.5x5

Set 2 : 35.0x5

Set 3 : 40.0x3

Set 4 : 50.0x5

Set 5 : 57.5x3

Set 6 : 65.0x5

Set 7 : 35.0x10

Set 8 : 35.0x10

Set 9 : 35.0x10

Set 10 : 35.0x10

I need to work on my form, my shoulders are rounding at the point of lift


----------



## Davey666

BestBefore1989 said:


> I didn't get home till late from work so my workout was short but effective
> 
> * Barbell Deadlift *
> 
> Set 1 : 85.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 105.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 125.0x3
> 
> Set 4 : 157.5x3
> 
> Set 5 : 177.5x3
> 
> Set 6 : 200.0x5
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Barbell Standing Military Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 27.5x5
> 
> Set 2 : 35.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 40.0x3
> 
> Set 4 : 50.0x5
> 
> Set 5 : 57.5x3
> 
> Set 6 : 65.0x5
> 
> Set 7 : 35.0x10
> 
> Set 8 : 35.0x10
> 
> Set 9 : 35.0x10
> 
> Set 10 : 35.0x10
> 
> I need to work on my form, my shoulders are rounding at the point of lift


When your doing your deadlifts, are you thinking about the chicken in the freezer :lol:

On your oh press you make it look easy until your last rep.

Your deadlifts look fine to me but im no expert. You did make em look easy though.


----------



## Tassotti

Pressing looks good to me. Don't see what you mean by 'shoulders rounding' ?


----------



## Zola

Davey666 said:


> When your doing your deadlifts, are you thinking about the chicken in the freezer :lol:
> 
> On your oh press you make it look easy until your last rep.
> 
> Your deadlifts look fine to me but im no expert. You did make em look easy though.


A proper chest freezer!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Pressing looks good to me. Don't see what you mean by 'shoulders rounding' ?


I meant when I dead lift I allow my shoulders to roll forward


----------



## Davey666

BestBefore1989 said:


> I meant when I dead lift I allow my shoulders to roll forward


I see what you mean by rolling forward, I have watched god knows how many times but I still think its ok.

When you start pulling your shoulders drop down slightly under the weight but to me that is expected under tension.


----------



## Tassotti

BestBefore1989 said:


> I meant when I dead lift I allow my shoulders to roll forward


Oh I see. I think it's coz the bar is a couple of inches in front of you.

Should be tearing your shins off 

EDIT: Just rewatched. Could be camera angle


----------



## biglbs

I love the little Bunny hop between reps on deads buddy....good weights too


----------



## 25434

Noice one......


----------



## BestBefore1989

for domestic reasons that I shan't bore you with I had very little time to workout today.

I had planned to do legs today but my pre workout warm up and mobility exercises take longer on leg day than any other day so I would not have had time.

instead I did bench press as they only need a couple of warm-up sets and they are incorporated in the workout.

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 45.0x5

Set 2 : 52.5x5

Set 3 : 60.0x3

Set 4 : 70.0x5

Set 5 : 82.5x5

Set 6 : 92.5x10

Set 7 : 60.0x10

Set 8 : 60.0x10

Set 9 : 60.0x10

Set 10 : 60.0x10

Set 11 : 60.0x10


----------



## Bad Alan

BestBefore1989 said:


> I didn't get home till late from work so my workout was short but effective
> 
> * Barbell Deadlift *
> 
> Set 1 : 85.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 105.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 125.0x3
> 
> Set 4 : 157.5x3
> 
> Set 5 : 177.5x3
> 
> Set 6 : 200.0x5
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Barbell Standing Military Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 27.5x5
> 
> Set 2 : 35.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 40.0x3
> 
> Set 4 : 50.0x5
> 
> Set 5 : 57.5x3
> 
> Set 6 : 65.0x5
> 
> Set 7 : 35.0x10
> 
> Set 8 : 35.0x10
> 
> Set 9 : 35.0x10
> 
> Set 10 : 35.0x10
> 
> I need to work on my form, my shoulders are rounding at the point of lift


Your shoulders/upper back should be slightly over the bar, like when you initiate the pull, in the set up and not completely neutral/arched like your lower back. That's the most effective starting position  looks good to me!

To make it less of an impact on upper back just relieve tension from bar (pull it slightly so it's taught) then pull. Love the dip with hips before pulls - always do that too.


----------



## BestBefore1989

very hot and sticky here today but I hit my gym anyway

after only my warm-ups I was poring with sweat.

* Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 70.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x3

Set 4 : 95.0x5

Set 5 : 110.0x0

I don't know what happened but with only 110Kg on my back I squatted down but as soon as I felt the tyre I use for a depth gauge, instead of driving back up, I collapsed into a seated position much like a box squat and then for the first time ever I bailed on the lift and dumped the bar off my back.

I've had bad days in the gym before (haven't we all) but this takes the biscuit

:surrender:


----------



## Tassotti

Heat exhaustion - only possible explanation !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

my shoulders round a bit when i'm pulling (more than yours and with much lighter weights!). My coach has got me doing face pulls and incline shrugs to help with it.


----------



## 25434

Hey BB....prolly the heat and tiredness from everything...don't beat up on it....tomorrow will be better right?


----------



## Zola

Not good mate. Probably tired and the heat certainly wouldn't help. Next time!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Heat exhaustion - only possible explanation !





Flubs said:


> Hey BB....prolly the heat and tiredness from everything...don't beat up on it....tomorrow will be better right?





Zola said:


> Not good mate. Probably tired and the heat certainly wouldn't help. Next time!


I'm sure your right, the heat didn't help that's for sure.


----------



## biglbs

Man up FFs IT AIN'T HOT YET,the real problem was you had not prepared to lift in that heat....water /nutrition water/a calm sit down before with doughnuts...you know the drill......crack on buddy


----------



## BestBefore1989

No training for me yesterday, I went to see the new Xmen film with my girls.

:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

worked some stupidly long hours last week which resulted in my workouts getting missed.

I managed to get half an hours cardio in this morning and tonight I did a quick half hour in the gym

*Barbell Bench Press*

Set 1 : 45.0x5

Set 2 : 45.0x5

Set 3 : 50.0x5

Set 4 : 70.0x3

Set 5 : 90.0x2

Set 6 : 100.0x5

Set 7 : 100.0x5

Set 8 : 100.0x5

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 70.0x5

Set 2 : 70.0x5

Set 3 : 105.0x3

Set 4 : 150.0x2

Set 5 : 180.0x5


----------



## BestBefore1989

managed to fit in a quick workout tonight

* Hack Squat *

Set 1 : 40.0x5

Set 2 : 40.0x5

Set 3 : 50.0x5

Set 4 : 70.0x3

Set 5 : 80.0x2

Set 6 : 85.0x5

Set 7 : 85.0x5

Set 8 : 85.0x5

*OHP*

*
*

Set 1 : 25.0x5

Set 2 : 25.0x5

Set 3 : 35.0x5

Set 4 : 45.0x3

Set 5 : 55.0x2

Set 6 : 65.0x5

Set 7 : 65.0x5

*Pedlay Rows *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x5

Set 4 : 80.0x5

Set 5 : 80.0x5


----------



## 25434

Hey there..just having a swoosh...hope all is well.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there..just having a swoosh...hope all is well.


swoosh away Hun.

its nice to know your still out there.

Hope life is being kinder to you and things are on the up.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> swoosh away Hun.
> 
> its nice to know your still out there.
> 
> Hope life is being kinder to you and things are on the up.


Yes I'm still around. Working on a 6 month contract at the moment. Training has been mainly non existent recently but got back to it later week ish. Taking it slow, ya know, and no impact work at all, so no classes, running blah. Bit hard on my brain that one but the cycle and the rower have become my new best friends.....haha. Have a great weekend.x


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had a workout planned for today but I woke up full of a cold (or so I thought) runny noise, eyes watering, even my jaw aches.

Anyway stopped at the chemists to pick up some night nurse but the pharmacist insisted that I have developed hay fever. I have purchased his suggested drugs so now we will see. Its been an hour since I took one and I don't feel any better yet but I live in hope.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

what a pain in the arse. My missus is a martyr to it. Apparently, if you eat honey from local bees it helps build up an immunity. Don't know if that's BS or not. Easier to do now that we live in a small town in the east midlands. We lived in Croydon before. Bees only passed through on the way to Surrey.


----------



## biglbs

Pollen sucks ...that is all.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks to 10mg of Atarax a day I feel a lot better and even hit the gym tonight

* Hack Squat*

Set 1 : 40.0x5

Set 2 : 40.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 75.0x3

Set 5 : 85.0x2

Set 6 : 90.0x5

Set 7 : 90.0x5

Set 8 : 90.0x5

* Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 45.0x5

Set 2 : 45.0x5

Set 3 : 50.0x5

Set 4 : 70.0x3

Set 5 : 90.0x2

Set 6 : 100.0x5

Set 7 : 100.0x5

Set 8 : 100.0x5

* Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 70.0x5

Set 2 : 70.0x5

Set 3 : 105.0x3

Set 4 : 150.0x2

Set 5 : 180.0x5


----------



## biglbs

/?Glad that has helped,you never suffered before?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> /?Glad that has helped,you never suffered before?


no mate never had it before this week.

I honestly thought I had got a bad cold.

most people get it at 15 not 51. What can I say?, I'm a late developer LOL


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> no mate never had it before this week.
> 
> I honestly thought I had got a bad cold.
> 
> most people get it at 15 not 51. What can I say?, I'm a late developer LOL


So your Mrs tells me

I have even got as far as inhaler with the fookin pollen,,,it sucks!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> So your Mrs tells me
> 
> I have even got as far as inhaler with the fookin pollen,,,it sucks!


wow that sounds bad!

I have never had any trouble before, I am thinking it may be due to my now using a Continuous Positive Airway Pressure (CPAP) machine while I'm sleeping to treat my sleep apnea.

Its forcing much more air (and pollen) into me than I ever had before.

Just a theory.


----------



## Davey666

BestBefore1989 said:


> wow that sounds bad!
> 
> I have never had any trouble before, I am thinking it may be due to my now using a Continuous Positive Airway Pressure (CPAP) machine while I'm sleeping to treat my sleep apnea.
> 
> Its forcing much more air (and pollen) into me than I ever had before.
> 
> Just a theory.


Sleep apnea, that is horrible. I get it every now and again. I wake up choking to fook and can not breathe. It scares the fook out of me :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Davey666 said:


> Sleep apnea, that is horrible. I get it every now and again. I wake up choking to fook and can not breathe. It scares the fook out of me :lol:


before I got the machine I would quite often sleep slightly sitting up as its easier to breath that way. Its my wife that it scared most, as she tells me I often stop breathing and she would lie next to me waiting for me to breath again, unsure if she should try and wake me.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I just managed to get a quick workout in and my dinner will be out of the oven in 10 so with luck Ill get an early night

*Hack Squat *

Set 1 : 40.0x5

Set 2 : 40.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 70.0x3

Set 5 : 80.0x2

Set 6 : 87.5x5

Set 7 : 87.5x5

Set 8 : 87.5x5

* Barbell Push Press *

Set 1 : 30.0x5

Set 2 : 30.0x5

Set 3 : 35.0x5

Set 4 : 45.0x3

Set 5 : 55.0x2

Set 6 : 60.0x5

Set 7 : 60.0x5

Set 8 : 60.0x8

*Pedlay Rows *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 70.0x5

Set 4 : 75.0x5

Set 5 : 80.0x5

Set 6 : 85.0x5

Set 7 : 90.0x5

Set 8 : 90.0x5


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> wow that sounds bad!
> 
> I have never had any trouble before, I am thinking it may be due to my now using a Continuous Positive Airway Pressure (CPAP) machine while I'm sleeping to treat my sleep apnea.
> 
> Its forcing much more air (and pollen) into me than I ever had before.
> 
> Just a theory.


Chuck a K&N on it mate,but up your jets to compensate,run some Gh:bounce: :bounce: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Chuck a K&N on it mate,but up your jets to compensate,run some Gh:bounce: :bounce: :lol:


K&N ?


----------



## Davey666

BestBefore1989 said:


> K&N ?


Filter


----------



## BestBefore1989

Davey666 said:


> Filter


ohhhhhhh OK got it


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> ohhhhhhh OK got it


Shame on you,you're a biker too pmsl


----------



## BestBefore1989

quick little workout

* Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 45.0x5

Set 2 : 45.0x5

Set 3 : 55.0x5

Set 4 : 70.0x3

Set 5 : 90.0x2

Set 6 : 105.0x5

Set 7 : 105.0x5

Set 8 : 105.0x7

Set 9 : 60x15

* Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 70.0x5

Set 2 : 70.0x5

Set 3 : 105.0x3

Set 4 : 150.0x2

Set 5 : 185.0x5


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> before I got the machine I would quite often sleep slightly sitting up as its easier to breath that way. Its my wife that it scared most, as she tells me I often stop breathing and she would lie next to me waiting for me to breath again, unsure if she should try and wake me.


better stay on her good side


----------



## Zola

How you getting on dude?


----------



## 25434

Zola said:


> How you getting on dude?


Yes this....cmawwwwn....spill! Xx


----------



## biglbs

Machine has turned him into a cyborg in his sleep:w00t:


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Machine has turned him into a cyborg in his sleep:w00t:


Or he has tried using a K&N filter instead :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Oi you'll get skinny...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

you can run, but you can't hide...


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> you can run, but you can't hide...


This.....don't make BigFella come and get and hunt you dowwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnn.........you know we can.......cackle cackle cackle.....x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sorry I've not been around, life and stuff kinda got in the way.

I just didn't have the time, energy or motivation to train for the last two weeks, but I'm back.

only a light little workout to ease myself back into things

*Barbell Bench Press*

Set 1 : 50x10

Set 2 : 50x10

Set 3 : 70x10

Set 4 : 85x5

Set 5 : 100x5

Set 6 : 100x5

Set 7 : 100x5

Set 8 : 60x10

Set 9 : 60x12

Set 10 : 60x15

*Barbell Standing Overhead Press  *

Set 1 : 50x5

Set 2 : 50x5

Set 3 : 50x5

Set 4 : 40x10

Set 5 : 40x11

* Dip*

Set 1 : bodyweight x5

Set 2 : 5x5

Set 3 : 10x5

Set 4 : 15x3 (the bloody strap I used as a dip belt broke)


----------



## 25434

Hey you...it's ok. We all get that. Just checking out you're ok thazzall.....after all, it's faaaaaaammmmeeeeeerrrrrlllleeeeee innit!

Hee hee.....good to see you in though...

Even if u did only do three hundred reps of everything......pft....lightweight..":laugh: hey you..take care...x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Good man. Welcome back.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I met up with some of the guys I used to train with at a gym one of them trains at now was good to workout with company but I didn't record what I did but it was loads of dumbbell push stuff


----------



## 25434

Excellent! I luv doing those dumbells push stuff..... :tongue: I couldn't be arrassed to train today so I went for a lawwwwwwng walk along the prom in the sun instead.....

I may or not have a two scoop coconut ice cream........ :mellow:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Excellent! I luv doing those dumbells push stuff..... :tongue: I couldn't be arrassed to train today so I went for a lawwwwwwng walk along the prom in the sun instead.....
> 
> I may or not have a two scoop coconut ice cream........ :mellow:


a walk in the sun and a ice cream, sounds wonderful


----------



## BestBefore1989

Work has been getting in the way of my workouts, so to try and resolve that I have resolved to get up at 5am and do a workout before I go to work

This mornings effort was

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 50.0x5

Set 3 : 100.0x5

Set 4 : 100.0x5

Set 5 : 100.0x5

Set 6 : 100.0x5

*Barbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 50.0x12

Set 3 : 50.0x12

*Dumbbell Bench Press*

Set 1 : 25.0x12

Set 2 : 25.0x12

Set 3 : 25.0x12

*Dumbbell Fly *

Set 1 : 15.0x40

*Dumbbell Cross Body Hammer Curl *

Set 1 : 25.0x5

Set 2 : 25.0x5

*Barbell Curl*

Set 1 : 30.0x12

Set 2 : 30.0x12


----------



## BestBefore1989

Looking back over my log I know that today was the first time in over a month that I have done any legwork at all so I took it easy and was especially cautious of the squats

anyway I kept it short for the first time back and I still ache

*Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 50.0x5

Set 3 : 70.0x5

Set 4 : 90.0x5

Set 5 : 100.0x5

Set 6 : 100.0x5

*Hack Squat *

Set 1 : 50.0x12

Set 2 : 50.0x12

Set 3 : 50.0x12

*Leg Press*

Set 1 : 100.0x30

oddly I was feeling this in my hams and glutes till I remembered to not lock out at the top of the press, then within 5 reps I felt my quads engage


----------



## Zola

30 reps on press I am sure you got a lovely burn


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was planning to do some cardio this morning, but I woke up feeling so stiff that I decided to devote all my time to stretching.


----------



## Davey666

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was planning to do some cardio this morning, but I woke up feeling so stiff that I decided to yank one off.


Edited for you :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Davey666 said:


> Edited for you :thumb:


LOL

its been a long time.

That reminds me, now I'm working I must order some Test


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings effort was shoulders and triceps

*Barbell Standing Military Press *

Set 1 : 30.0x5

Set 2 : 30.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 60.0x5

Set 5 : 60.0x5

Set 6 : 60.0x5

*Dumbbell Arnold Press *

Set 1 : 15.0x12

Set 2 : 15.0x12

Set 3 : 15.0x12

*Barbell Front Raise *

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 20.0x12

Set 3 : 20.0x10

shoulders are on fire at this point

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

Set 1 : 7.5x30

Set 2 : 5.0x30

:crying: even with such light weights my form went to ****

*Barbell Close Grip Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 80.0x5

*Standing French Press*

Set 1 : 30.0x7

Set 2 : 20.0x12

*EZ Bar Triceps Extension *

Set 1 : 25.0x12

Set 2 : 30.0x12

*Cable Triceps Pushdown*

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 20.0x40


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had planned to train my back this morning but I am just to knackered

My legs still ache from Tuesday and my triceps and oddly my traps are aching from yesterday.

Just some stretching from me this morning.

Ill see how I feel tonight, or I may try tomorrow or even skip back this week and start afresh on Monday


----------



## 25434

Hey there, just checking in to see if you've recovered yet? You just got out of the swing of things a bit thazzall......life gets in the way sometimes......hope you're resting up and ready to go again on Monday as you said....but.....ease yourself back, don't mash yourself to bits, it's too hot for that anyhow........x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there, just checking in to see if you've recovered yet? You just got out of the swing of things a bit thazzall......life gets in the way sometimes......hope you're resting up and ready to go again on Monday as you said....but.....ease yourself back, don't mash yourself to bits, it's too hot for that anyhow........x


Hi Hun, thanks for dropping by

Your spot on I was out of the swing of things.

I will be training Monday morning but the sad thing is I thought I was taking it easy last week and I still knackered myself. LOL


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its a new week and I started it the right way, up at 5am and in the gym

*Barbell Bench Press*

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 105.0x5

Set 4 : 105.0x5

Set 5 : 105.0x5

Set 6 : 105.0x5

raised the weight by 5Kg

*Barbell Incline Bench Press*

Set 1 : 50.0x12

Set 2 : 50.0x12

Set 3 : 50.0x10

this morning the incline bench felt more like a triceps exercise than chest

*Dumbbell Bench Press*

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x10

Set 3 : 30.0x8

raised the weight by 5Kg per dumbbell

*Dumbbell Fly*

Set 1 : 10.0x40

will add weight next week

*Dumbbell Cross Body Hammer Curl *

Set 1 : 30.0x5

Set 2 : 30.0x5

raised the weight by 5Kg per dumbbell

*Barbell Curl *

Set 1 : 30.0x12

Set 2 : 30.0x12

Set 3 : 30.0x12

*Barbell Preacher Cur*l

Set 1 : 15.0x40

will add weight next week


----------



## BestBefore1989

Only my second leg session for a long time so I again kept it light, having said that I don't know if its because I haven't trained legs for a while or if its because I'm training fasted in the morning but I fee knackered,

anyway I did:

*Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 100.0x5

Set 5 : 100.0x5

Set 6 : 100.0x5

*Hack Squat*

Set 1 : 50.0x12

Set 2 : 50.0x12

Set 3 : 50.0x12

*Leg Press *

Set 1 : 150.0x12

Set 2 : 150.0x12

Set 3 : 150.0x12

*Leg Press Machine *

Set 1 : 100.0x40


----------



## biglbs

It is just legs in this heat mate,mine are still smashed from last FrI...


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> It is just legs in this heat mate,mine are still smashed from last FrI...


given the weights you where lifting, thats hardly surprising mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

planning to switch workout days next week so didn't change the weights on any of the lifts as Ill be doing them again on Monday. I also ran out of time this morning so I didn't finish my planned workout What I did do was:

*Barbell Standing Military Press *

Set 1 : 30.0x5

Set 2 : 30.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 60.0x5

Set 5 : 60.0x5

Set 6 : 60.0x5

*Dumbbell Arnold Press *

Set 1 : 15.0x12

Set 2 : 15.0x12

Set 3 : 15.0x12

*Barbell Front Raise *

Set 1 : 20.0x12

Set 2 : 20.0x12

Set 3 : 20.0x12

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 5.0x40

*Barbell Close Grip Bench Press *

Set 1 : 80.0x5

Set 2 : 80.0x5

*Standing French Press *

Set 1 : 20.0x12

Set 2 : 20.0x12


----------



## Adz

Good workout that mate, you are doing a lot of sets, still aching?


----------



## biglbs

How is the heat in your gym mate?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Adz said:


> Good workout that mate, you are doing a lot of sets, still aching?


Thanks.

I'm not aching so much this week.

Having said that tomorrow is the first back day for quite a while (I missed it out last week) so I'm expecting to suffer.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> How is the heat in your gym mate?


I'm training at 5am mate so it hasn't had time to get hot.


----------



## Mingster

Keep it going mate:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

as mentioned before, today was my first back session for a while so I kept it short and sweet

*Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 100.0x5

Set 2 : 100.0x5

Set 3 : 130.0x5

Set 4 : 150.0x5

Set 5 : 180.0x5

*Barbell Bent Over Row *

Set 1 : 60.0x12

Set 2 : 60.0x12

Set 3 : 60.0x12

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown *

Set 1 : 40.0x12

Set 2 : 40.0x12


----------



## BestBefore1989

Since Friday I have been in pain with my left shoulder, trap and neck.

I guess I should have taken it easier on my first dead-lift session for so long.

I had wanted to swap my workout days around this week, mainly so that I was doing legs on Saturday.

The plan was Mon shoulders, Tue back, Thur / Fri chest and Sat legs

This morning I only managed

Barbell Standing Military Press

Set 1 : 20.0x5

Set 2 : 30.0x5

Set 3 : 35.0x5

Set 4 : 40.0x5

Set 5 : 45.0x5

Set 6 : 50.0x5

before deciding to call it off for fear of doing more damage than good

Got a splitting headache now and just waiting for the Ibuprofen to kick in


----------



## Keeks

Hope you feel better soon, take it easy.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Since Friday I have been in pain with my left shoulder, trap and neck.
> 
> I guess I should have taken it easier on my first dead-lift session for so long.
> 
> I had wanted to swap my workout days around this week, mainly so that I was doing legs on Saturday.
> 
> The plan was Mon shoulders, Tue back, Thur / Fri chest and Sat legs
> 
> This morning I only managed
> 
> Barbell Standing Military Press
> 
> Set 1 : 20.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 30.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 35.0x5
> 
> Set 4 : 40.0x5
> 
> Set 5 : 45.0x5
> 
> Set 6 : 50.0x5
> 
> before deciding to call it off for fear of doing more damage than good
> 
> Got a splitting headache now and just waiting for the Ibuprofen to kick in


Sorry to hear this mate...i know your pain...back still not good,now quad(see journo),and niggle in forearm...age creepeth up on the 'natty' man,need some assistance....


----------



## 25434

Oh flip! More injuries....were all like cripples corner round here, lolol..... Hey you...bit late to say this but........take care? :laugh:

X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Oh flip! More injuries....were all like cripples corner round here, lolol..... Hey you...bit late to say this but........take care? :laugh:
> 
> X


Hey there stranger, how you doing Hun? is your foot all better now?


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hey there stranger, how you doing Hun? is your foot all better now?


Ullo....  . I'm doing ok thanks. Foot is out for the count so no impact work forever on that front. Tons of other stuff to do instead though. Thanks for asking.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Not a good morning, I may have been woken by my alarm at 5am but I didn't manage to drag my self out of bed and into my gym till 6am, so as a result I was running late so I skipped the arms part of my planned workout

what I did was

*Barbell Bench Press*

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 105.0x5

Set 4 : 105.0x5

Set 5 : 105.0x5

Set 6 : 105.0x4

*Barbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 50.0x12

Set 2 : 50.0x10

Set 3 : 50.0x12 (swapped to my Marcy bench as has a lower angle setting of incline and felt it slightly more in chest and less in shoulders & arms)

*Dumbbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 30.0x12

Set 2 : 30.0x10

Set 3 : 25.0x12

*Dumbbell Fly *

Set 1 : 10.0x40


----------



## Zola

At least you got in, got plenty done anyway!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its a new week

I was up at 5 and in my gym by 5.30

*Barbell Standing Military Press *

Set 1 : 30.0x5

Set 2 : 30.0x5

Set 3 : 50.0x5

Set 4 : 60.0x5

Set 5 : 60.0x5

Set 6 : 50.0x6

*Dumbbell Arnold Press *

Set 1 : 15.0x12

Set 2 : 15.0x12

Set 3 : 15.0x12

*Barbell Front Raise *

Set 1 : 20.0x12

Set 2 : 20.0x12

Set 3 : 20.0x12

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 7.5x40

( Did not enjoying these, I was feeling it in my traps)

*Barbell Close Grip Bench Press*

Set 1 : 80.0x5

Set 2 : 90.0x5

*EZ Bar Standing French Press *

Set 1 : 20.0x12

Set 2 : 25.0x12

Set 3 : 25.0x12

(did a set more than I had planned to)

*EZ Bar Triceps Extension *

Set 1 : 25.0x12

Set 2 : 25.0x12

*Cable Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 30.0x22

(don't know what was wrong with my form but this was destroying my lower abs)


----------



## biglbs

Man these are early bird workouts....fasted i take it?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Man these are early bird workouts....fasted i take it?


yes mate, apart from a cup of coffee; white, one sugar


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> yes mate, apart from a cup of coffee; white, one sugar


No sugar or milk if you want fasted effect buddy,it just ain't the same!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> No sugar or milk if you want fasted effect buddy,it just ain't the same!


 :thumbdown:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Off to the cinema tonight






:thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Off to the cinema tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Marvalous..


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Marvalous..


comical


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> comical


Pmsl....you are sooooo animated,it is unreal...


----------



## BestBefore1989

So I went to the cinema last night, and part of the whole cinema thing for me is butterkist toffee popcorn and coke. I went large!

anyway last night I hardly slept at all, I kept waking up with either an acid stomach or/and wind :sad:

I paid the price for it this morning, my gym session was not heavy yet it totally destroyed me.

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 100.0x5

Set 2 : 100.0x5

Set 3 : 130.0x5

Set 4 : 150.0x5

Set 5 : 180.0x5

*Barbell Bent Over Row *

Set 1 : 60.0x12

Set 2 : 60.0x12

Set 3 : 60.0x10

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown *

Set 1 : 40.0x12

Set 2 : 40.0x10

Set 3 : 40.0x10

*Cable Seated Row *

Set 1 : 40.0x30


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Pmsl....you are sooooo animated,it is unreal...


What? you mean he wasn't a real Raccoon actor?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> What? you mean he wasn't a real Raccoon actor?


Sorry mate,don't know how to put it any other way tbh!


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning was chest

*Barbell Bench Press*

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 105.0x5

Set 4 : 105.0x5

Set 5 : 105.0x5

Set 6 : 105.0x5

*Barbell Incline Bench Press*

Set 1 : 50.0x12

Set 2 : 50.0x12

Set 3 : 50.0x12

*Dumbbell Bench Press*

Set 1 : 30.0x12

Set 2 : 30.0x11

Set 3 : 30.0x9

*Dumbbell Fly *

Set 1 : 12.5x40

*Dumbbell Cross Body Hammer Curl *

Set 1 : 30.0x5 (felt I was swinging the weights so dropped the weight down a bit)

Set 2 : 25.0x5

*Barbell Curl *

Set 1 : 30.0x12

Set 2 : 30.0x12

Set 3 : 30.0x12

*Barbell Preacher Curl *

Set 1 : 15.0x40

this was an odd one, the weight was too light for my biceps but my hand/grip and forearms where suffering from it


----------



## biglbs

Good amount of work in there mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg day 

*Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x5

Set 4 : 100.0x5

Set 5 : 100.0x5

Set 6 : 100.0x10

(yes I'm still being a big girl when it comes to squatting but after hurting my lower back doing calf raises....)

*Hack Squat *

Set 1 : 50.0x12

Set 2 : 50.0x12

Set 3 : 50.0x12

*Leg Press *

Set 1 : 180.0x12

Set 2 : 180.0x12

Set 3 : 180.0x12

*Leg Press Machine *

Set 1 : 100.0x40

all in all I am not unhappy with the way things went, I felt a bit of a twinge in my lower back when hack squatting, but repositioning my feet slightly closer together and lower on the plate helped.


----------



## BestBefore1989

The week before last I hurt my left hand trapezius.

It did not start hurting until Wednesday and as I had trained shoulders Monday and then my back Tuesday.

I attributed it to deadlifting for the first time in a while on Tuesday. (This idea was supported by the fact that I felt more discomfort pushing my shoulders back and down than I did raising my arms up, and more discomfort carrying the 20kg plates with my arms by my side than raising them to the bar)

Last week I moved all my workouts back a day in order to give myself more time to recover and it appeared to work as by the time it came to train, my trap felt tender rather than painful.

I kept all the weights the same as the previous week in the hope that that would be being careful enough, but sadly post back day I was again in pain.

So this week I have decided to drop back day all together and I greatly reduced and altered shoulders this morning

*Barbell Standing Military Press *

Set 1 : 30.0x5

Set 2 : 30.0x5

Set 3 : 50.0x5

Set 4 : 60.0x5

Set 5 : 60.0x5

Set 6 : 60.0x5

*Shrugs*

Set 1 : 30.0x5

Set 2 : 30.0x5

Set 3 : 50.0x5

nice and light, just to get a bit of blood into my traps and with luck speed recovery

I don't know if any of this was a good idea as I now feel discomfort in my trap, upper back and upper chest (just below the collar bone) :confused1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Are you sure it's a trap injury? I've injured my shoulder and one of the ways it manifests itself is in pain in my trap. Bad pain, as if the trap is the main injury. The physio said it's common with shoulder injuries.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Are you sure it's a trap injury? I've injured my shoulder and one of the ways it manifests itself is in pain in my trap. Bad pain, as if the trap is the main injury. The physio said it's common with shoulder injuries.


no mate I'm not sure, I'm just hoping a week of rest will sort me out


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> The week before last I hurt my left hand trapezius.
> 
> It did not start hurting until Wednesday and as I had trained shoulders Monday and then my back Tuesday.
> 
> I attributed it to deadlifting for the first time in a while on Tuesday. (This idea was supported by the fact that I felt more discomfort pushing my shoulders back and down than I did raising my arms up, and more discomfort carrying the 20kg plates with my arms by my side than raising them to the bar)
> 
> Last week I moved all my workouts back a day in order to give myself more time to recover and it appeared to work as by the time it came to train, my trap felt tender rather than painful.
> 
> I kept all the weights the same as the previous week in the hope that that would be being careful enough, but sadly post back day I was again in pain.
> 
> So this week I have decided to drop back day all together and I greatly reduced and altered shoulders this morning
> 
> *Barbell Standing Military Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 30.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 50.0x5
> 
> Set 4 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 5 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 6 : 60.0x5
> 
> *Shrugs*
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 30.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 50.0x5
> 
> nice and light, just to get a bit of blood into my traps and with luck speed recovery
> 
> I don't know if any of this was a good idea as I now feel discomfort in my trap, upper back and upper chest (just below the collar bone) :confused1:


OiOi this is the same for me,apparently i trapped three nerves in neck,going for another twang in the morning then away again,good luck with it mate...


----------



## BestBefore1989

I haven't trained since Monday when I foolishly did a light shoulder workout.

I had planned to just skip the back workout and do chest as normal on Friday but my shoulder was still fooked and my traps, upper chest by the collarbone and my tricep where all hurting.

I had planned legs for Saturday but did them today as we had a family day out yesterday.

It felt good to train something at least, even if I didn't go heavy.

*Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x5

Set 4 : 110.0x5

Set 5 : 110.0x5

Set 6 : 120.0x5

*Hack Squat *

Set 1 : 60.0x12

Set 2 : 60.0x12

Set 3 : 60.0x12

*Leg Press *

Set 1 : 190.0x12

Set 2 : 190.0x12

Set 3 : 190.0x12

*Leg Press*

Set 1 : 120.0x40

*Calf Press On Leg Press *

Set 1 : 200.0x15

Set 2 : 200.0x15

Set 3 : 200.0x15

*Cross Body Crunch *

Set 1 : 15 Rep

Set 2 : 15 Rep

Set 3 : 15 Rep


----------



## BestBefore1989

still sore so I did nothing but some gentle stretches this morning.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> still sore so I did nothing but some gentle stretches this morning.


You pull it too much it will fall off mate!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> still sore so I did nothing but some gentle stretches this morning.


you'll go blind


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> You pull it too much it will fall off mate!


Just wait till tomorrow mate, no morning woodys when your 51 :lol:



Dirk McQuickly said:


> you'll go blind


who said that? :cool2:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just wait till tomorrow mate, no morning woodys when your 51 :lol:
> 
> Balls you were correct!
> 
> who said that? :cool2:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

For my birthday i have received a weighted vest from strength shop @30kg....plus rubber soled swimming shoes for traction...bring on the pool HIT cardio....

With the vest on i am still lighter than when i started my diet at 412lbs...it brings me to 399 lbs... how the fook i ask myself could i walk and function at that weight?

Sheer madness....bring on my diet from tomorrow...that scared me!

I wonder what they will say when i jump in a public pool with what looks like a suicide bombers vest on and rubber shoes..pmsl


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> For my birthday i have received a weighted vest from strength shop @30kg....plus rubber soled swimming shoes for traction...bring on the pool HIT cardio....
> 
> With the vest on i am still lighter than when i started my diet at 412lbs...it brings me to 399 lbs... how the fook i ask myself could i walk and function at that weight?
> 
> Sheer madness....bring on my diet from tomorrow...that scared me!
> 
> I wonder what they will say when i jump in a public pool with what looks like a suicide bombers vest on and rubber shoes..pmsl


Cool

I hope you had a fantastic day mate

Many happy returns and all that


----------



## BestBefore1989

I saw an osteopath path today

turns out that its my neck that's causing the pain.

I have a pretty pattern of Kinesio tape around my left delt, along my trap and up my neck

what's truly frustrating is that she told me I can train and that if I had seen her earlier I needn't have missed two weeks training.

Think I might go give my chest a quick workout


----------



## biglbs

Not gonna say i 'Told you so'

as that would be rubbing it in....


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Not gonna say i 'Told you so'
> 
> as that would be rubbing it in....
> View attachment 157772


 :cursing:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :cursing:


Now,now,cortisol is bad for you...

A bit like not listening...pmsl


----------



## BestBefore1989

so I hit the weights :bounce:

didn't follow my routine which is most unlike me, normally I do what's in the plan and leave but tonight I just did what I felt like

*Barbell Bench Press*

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x5

Set 4 : 110.0x5

Set 5 : 110.0x5

Set 6 : 110.0x5

*Barbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x12

Set 2 : 60.0x12

Set 3 : 60.0x10

*Dumbbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x10

Set 3 : 30.0x8

*Dumbbell Fly*

Set 1 : 12.5x40

*Dumbbell Cross Body Hammer Curl *

Set 1 : 25.0x5

Set 2 : 25.0x5

*Dumbbell One Arm Preacher Curl*

drop set

20.0x9, 15.0x7, 10.0x10

it felt good to lift


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Now,now,cortisol is bad for you...
> 
> A bit like not listening...pmsl


at least its not polycythaemia

:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> so I hit the weights :bounce:
> 
> didn't follow my routine which is most unlike me, normally I do what's in the plan and leave but tonight I just did what I felt like
> 
> *Barbell Bench Press*
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 80.0x5
> 
> Set 4 : 110.0x5
> 
> Set 5 : 110.0x5
> 
> Set 6 : 110.0x5
> 
> *Barbell Incline Bench Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x12
> 
> Set 2 : 60.0x12
> 
> Set 3 : 60.0x10
> 
> *Dumbbell Bench Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 30.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 30.0x8
> 
> *Dumbbell Fly*
> 
> Set 1 : 12.5x40
> 
> *Dumbbell Cross Body Hammer Curl *
> 
> Set 1 : 25.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 25.0x5
> 
> *Dumbbell One Arm Preacher Curl*
> 
> drop set
> 
> 20.0x9, 15.0x7, 10.0x10
> 
> it felt good to lift


Good work mate,sometimes its best to do what you want


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> at least its not polycythaemia
> 
> :laugh:


Yes it sucks having a form cancer,causing Rbc rise ,but i don't mind blood letting and all the tests i ongoingly have,at least i know what my blood and all organs are up to all the time,kinda takes the guesswork out of assistance.

You never know what happens during use as you don't have any tests......


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Yes it sucks having a form cancer,causing Rbc rise ,but i don't mind blood letting and all the tests i ongoingly have,at least i know what my blood and all organs are up to all the time,kinda takes the guesswork out of assistance.
> 
> You never know what happens during use as you don't have any tests......
> View attachment 157775


sorry mate, I didn't even think of your situation, I was just joking about the red faced smiley.

your right though, at least you know what's going on and that you will get regular tests, plus you run short bursts of assistance don't you so that limits any raise in the RBC


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> sorry mate, I didn't even think of your situation, I was just joking about the red faced smiley.
> 
> your right though, at least you know what's going on and that you will get regular tests, plus you run short bursts of assistance don't you so that limits any raise in the RBC


That's ok mate,no probs at all x


----------



## BestBefore1989

I got to play in my gym again today :bounce:

* Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 90.0x5

Set 4 : 120.0x5

Set 5 : 120.0x5

Set 6 : 130.0x5

*Hack Squat *

Set 1 : 70.0x12

Set 2 : 70.0x12

Set 3 : 70.0x12

*Leg Press*

Set 1 : 200.0x12

Set 2 : 200.0x12

Set 3 : 200.0x12

*Calf Press On Leg Press*

Set 1 : 200.0x15

Set 2 : 200.0x15

Set 3 : 200.0x15

*Leg Press Machine *

Set 1 : 150.0x32

:cursing: Ill get 40 next time

LOL I cant walk but Im happy


----------



## BestBefore1989

my first shoulder workout since I hurt my neck consisted of;

*Barbell Standing Military Press *

Set 1 : 30.0x5

Set 2 : 30.0x5

Set 3 : 50.0x5

Set 4 : 60.0x5

Set 5 : 60.0x5

Set 6 : 60.0x5

*Dumbbell Arnold Press *

Set 1 : 15.0x12

Set 2 : 15.0x12

Set 3 : 15.0x12

*Barbell Front Raise (Wide grip )*

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 20.0x12

Set 3 : 20.0x10

*Barbell Close Grip Bench Press *

Set 1 : 90.0x5

Set 2 : 90.0x5

*EZ Bar Standing French Press *

Set 1 : 20.0x12

Set 2 : 20.0x12

*Cable Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 25.0x10

Set 2 : 25.0x12

the burn whilst doing the wide grip barbell raise was something else :devil2:


----------



## BestBefore1989

nothing but some gentle stretching this morning, my trap/shoulder still doesn't feel right but at least I'm not in pain.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I wasn't feeling it this morning, if you know what I mean.

I woke up late and still tired, stiff and unmotivated.

Today was Back and Hams day and I was mare than a little cautious as it was my first back session since hurting my neck/trap

*Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 100.0x5

Set 2 : 100.0x5

Set 3 : 100.0x5

Set 4 : 130.0x5

Set 5 : 150.0x5

Set 6 : 150.0x5

(It took me 3 sets to just warm up/ stretch enough to have correct form and I kept the weights light to see how my trap holds up)

Also I need to start doing some cardio again, the dead lifts left me out of breath

*Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift*

Set 1 : 60.0x12

Set 2 : 60.0x12

Set 3 : 60.0x12

Only 2 of the planned 6 exercises done, but it was a start


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> I wasn't feeling it this morning, if you know what I mean.
> 
> I woke up late and still tired, stiff and unmotivated.
> 
> Today was Back and Hams day and I was mare than a little cautious as it was my first back session since hurting my neck/trap
> 
> *Barbell Deadlift*
> 
> Set 1 : 100.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 100.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 100.0x5
> 
> Set 4 : 130.0x5
> 
> Set 5 : 150.0x5
> 
> Set 6 : 150.0x5
> 
> (It took me 3 sets to just warm up/ stretch enough to have correct form and I kept the weights light to see how my trap holds up)
> 
> Also I need to start doing some cardio again, the dead lifts left me out of breath
> 
> *Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift*
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x12
> 
> Set 2 : 60.0x12
> 
> Set 3 : 60.0x12
> 
> Only 2 of the planned 6 exercises done, but it was a start


lol - wish my 'light' DL was in the 100-150 range, more like 50 atm. at least you got there, that is a start. I am sat here wishing i had gone this morning... tomorrow is push day though...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> lol - wish my 'light' DL was in the 100-150 range, more like 50 atm. at least you got there, that is a start. I am sat here wishing i had gone this morning... tomorrow is push day though...


cool, tomorrows a rest day for me but I might do some cardio


----------



## BestBefore1989

Chest day

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x5

Set 4 : 115.0x5

Set 5 : 115.0x4

Set 6 : 110.0x5

( I might drop back 2.5Kg next week )

*Barbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x12

Set 2 : 60.0x12

Set 3 : 60.0x12

*Dumbbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 30.0x12

Set 2 : 30.0x12

Set 3 : 30.0x12

*Dumbbell Fly*

Set 1 : 15.0x10

(my shoulder felt odd, so I stopped to be on the safe side)

*Dumbbell Cross Body Hammer Curl *

Set 1 : 25.0x5

Postman was banging at the door, most unusual for him to be here before 7am.

So I came into the house to open the front door and then got caught up in a conversation with my wife and daughter and that kinda ended my workout for today.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Legs day 

*Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 60.0x8

Set 2 : 60.0x8

Set 3 : 90.0x8

Set 4 : 90.0x8

Set 5 : 100.0x8

Set 6 : 120.0x8

*Leg Press *

Set 1 : 230.0x12

Set 2 : 230.0x12

Set 3 : 230.0x12

*Calf Press On Leg Press *

Set 1 : 200.0x15

Set 2 : 200.0x15

Set 3 : 200.0x15

*Leg Press Machine *

Set 1 : 150.0x40 

skipped hack squat as my knees have ached all week but upped the rep range on squats from 5 to 8

I want to change the emphasis of my training, more on that in a min or two


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have a holiday booked for February next year (it will be our first in over two years), by which time I will be 52.

Over the past few years I have been training I have slowly managed to lose some of my fat and add some strength (though not enough of either to make me happy) to put me where I am today, not in bad shape for a bloke my age but still a bit podgy.

I have never tried a cut before but with over 20 weeks and a specific target date to work towards, I now have the opportunity to look half decent on the beach for the first time in my life.

However as I say I have never done this before and so I'm seeking help.

To date my idea of diet has been making sure I have enough protein and avoiding ice cream or anything made by Cadburys

I'm not scared of hard work and I'm willing to invest time and energy, I don't know what a coach would cost but if I could afford that type of help I would do what I'm told.

I don't have the budget to run expensive stuff like HGH but I am sure I could stretch to a little Test E or some DNP if needed.

I look at diet and workout plans like the one Rita is running @fitrut

And I compare it to what Tom has been doing so successfully @biglbs and they are miles apart

Will is looking awesome right now @Bad Alan but Chiara looked awesome on stage @Keeks and the only thing they have in common is they work hard in the gym

Where do I begin?


----------



## Keeks

Well you have 20 weeks and a goal to work towards so it's a decent timescale in which to make good changes.

Everyone will do things differently, different styles of dieting, cardio, training and things work better for some than others but generally if you have a good diet and cardio and training plan in place, you'll do it.

I've always had a coach in place when prepping for a show so I've just been told what to do and I do it. For me, I prefer it that way and also in the way that I have to then answer to someone therefore stick to things word for word.

I would recommend getting a coach if you can, then you can always use that knowledge gained to work on your on in the future. You'll learn what works and doesn't work, and keep a diary of how diet and ttraining is going so that you can pin point what parts work well for you.

There's some decent online coaches so maybe get in touch with them, perhaps some from here, think there's @Bad Alan and think @liam0810 does it too. There are others on the net etc.

If not though, there's a lot of info on diets etc on here and the net so you can see what would suit and plans that are doable.

Good luck and will be following anyway.

And thank you.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Well you have 20 weeks and a goal to work towards so it's a decent timescale in which to make good changes.
> 
> Everyone will do things differently, different styles of dieting, cardio, training and things work better for some than others but generally if you have a good diet and cardio and training plan in place, you'll do it.
> 
> I've always had a coach in place when prepping for a show so I've just been told what to do and I do it. For me, I prefer it that way and also in the way that I have to then answer to someone therefore stick to things word for word.
> 
> I would recommend getting a coach if you can, then you can always use that knowledge gained to work on your on in the future. You'll learn what works and doesn't work, and keep a diary of how diet and ttraining is going so that you can pin point what parts work well for you.
> 
> There's some decent online coaches so maybe get in touch with them, perhaps some from here, think there's @Bad Alan and think @liam0810 does it too. There are others on the net etc.
> 
> If not though, there's a lot of info on diets etc on here and the net so you can see what would suit and plans that are doable.
> 
> Good luck and will be following anyway.
> 
> And thank you.


Thanks,

the diet log I keep at the moment is very rough and I have been known to miss entire days never mind meals so this week I will start with recording everything correctly and I will take some body measurements so I at-least know where I'm starting from.


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> the diet log I keep at the moment is very rough and I have been known to miss entire days never mind meals so this week I will start with recording everything correctly and I will take some body measurements so I at-least know where I'm starting from.


Hey mate. Yeah I offer online coaching at a reasonable price. If you wanna know more just drop me a message.

Cheers @Keeks!


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have a holiday booked for February next year (it will be our first in over two years), by which time I will be 52.
> 
> Over the past few years I have been training I have slowly managed to lose some of my fat and add some strength (though not enough of either to make me happy) to put me where I am today, not in bad shape for a bloke my age but still a bit podgy.
> 
> I have never tried a cut before but with over 20 weeks and a specific target date to work towards, I now have the opportunity to look half decent on the beach for the first time in my life.
> 
> However as I say I have never done this before and so I'm seeking help.
> 
> To date my idea of diet has been making sure I have enough protein and avoiding ice cream or anything made by Cadburys
> 
> I'm not scared of hard work and I'm willing to invest time and energy, I don't know what a coach would cost but if I could afford that type of help I would do what I'm told.
> 
> I don't have the budget to run expensive stuff like HGH but I am sure I could stretch to a little Test E or some DNP if needed.
> 
> I look at diet and workout plans like the one Rita is running @fitrut
> 
> And I compare it to what Tom has been doing so successfully @biglbs and they are miles apart
> 
> Will is looking awesome right now @Bad Alan but Chiara looked awesome on stage @Keeks and the only thing they have in common is they work hard in the gym
> 
> Where do I begin?


Ruta not Rita   just sayin :rolleye: :laugh:

but yes start making notes as you go, what you eat, hows that affects your weight training etc. general well being

its the best way, you can get so much info here and also good ideas of what people tried but not necessarily will work for you, and most valuable will be for you what you did and worked best for you.

I was at my best I believe back in 2011 and Im so glad I have everything I did back then, so I follow that now and can see results already.

yes definitely get a coach if you can afford it, there are quite few very experienced and knowledgeable people here, why not use their expertise


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> Ruta not Rita   just sayin :rolleye: :laugh:


 :blush: I'm going to blame spell check and deflect away from my bad typing

sorry



fitrut said:


> but yes start making notes as you go, what you eat, hows that affects your weight training etc. general well being
> 
> its the best way, you can get so much info here and also good ideas of what people tried but not necessarily will work for you, and most valuable will be for you what you did and worked best for you.
> 
> I was at my best I believe back in 2011 and Im so glad I have everything I did back then, so I follow that now and can see results already.
> 
> yes definitely get a coach if you can afford it, there are quite few very experienced and knowledgeable people here, why not use their expertise


thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Just back from holiday myself mate and I definitely got plenty of attention lol. I dieted for 10 weeks leading up to it but things were spoiled a little when I developed an abscess in my gum two weeks before we were due to go. Still I did ok and it was well worth it.

My extra bit of advice would be to grow an outrageous beard for the 20 weeks also. The attention I received was split 50/50 between my physique and my beard


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Just back from holiday myself mate and I definitely got plenty of attention lol. I dieted for 10 weeks leading up to it but things were spoiled a little when I developed an abscess in my gum two weeks before we were due to go. Still I did ok and it was well worth it.
> 
> My extra bit of advice would be to grow an outrageous beard for the 20 weeks also. The attention I received was split 50/50 between my physique and my beard


I would make a strange sight if I did, the hair on my head is, in the main still black but my beard, with the exception of two spots on my cheeks is totally white.


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> :blush: I'm going to blame spell check and deflect away from my bad typing
> 
> sorry
> 
> thanks :thumbup1:


haha OK


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I would make a strange sight if I did, the hair on my head is, in the main still black but my beard, with the exception of two spots on my cheeks is totally white.


Nothing wrong with multi-coloured beards lol. This is an oldish pic, my beard is much longer these days...


----------



## biglbs

Some great ideas to mull over there buddy,as said Use what you see results coming from,one thing is for sure,for me the old adage of"Stay hungry" has the addition of"and far more active"....---less calories in and more out will always win the day....if done in mini cycles to keep your body guessing,i work my body on a 5 day week bastard phase,then for 2 days i ease up a bit,to allow the body to feel"safe"again and start shredding Lbs.

Though since tearing my delt it has all gone to sh1t,though i have a Gh cure on route now...highly recommended for diet too mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

didn't get time to do my workout this morning so I hit my gym as soon as I got home,

I just did

*Barbell Standing Military Press*

Set 1 : 30.0x5

Set 2 : 30.0x5

Set 3 : 50.0x8

Set 4 : 55.0x8

Set 5 : 57.5x8

Set 6 : 57.5x8

*Dumbbell Arnold Press *

Set 1 : 15.0x12

Set 2 : 15.0x12

Set 3 : 15.0x12

*Barbell Front Raise *

Set 1 : 20.0x12

Set 2 : 20.0x12

Set 3 : 20.0x12

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

Set 1 : 10.0x8

Set 2 : 5.0x20

*Barbell Close Grip Bench Press *

Set 1 : 90.0x6

Set 2 : 90.0x8

*EZ Bar Standing French Press *

Set 1 : 25.0x12

Set 2 : 25.0x12

* EZ Bar Triceps Extension*

Set 1 : 25.0x20

Set 2 : 25.0x25

Dinner time now, then Ill write up my food


----------



## BestBefore1989

so food today was 3762Kcal

*Breakfast*

Asda Chosen By You Raisin, Honey & Almond Crunch Cereal

Couple of cups of coffee with suger

*Snack*

3 boiled eggs

Whey shake

*Lunch*

Cheese and ham sandwich

Half a bottle of Gold top milk

*Snack*

3 hand full of peanuts

Half a bottle of Gold top milk

*Post workout*

Whey shake with maltodextrin

*Dinner*

Pork stirfry on white rice


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just some gentle stretching this morning.

I plan to go shopping at lunch time for some electronic food scales.

At the moment all my food is approximate weight.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I got myself some electronic food scales for the princely sum of £8

so my food records will be more accurate from tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

But will your food output in cals be the same daily?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> But will your food output in cals be the same daily?
> View attachment 158568


I'm sure it shan't be mate but for now I am just recording what I am eating, which I know is an excess of calories


----------



## BestBefore1989

so today I was a little bit naughty, I had

4016 Kcal

Fat 165.06

Carbs 363.96

Prot 209.16

*Breakfast*

Asda Chosen By You Raisin, Honey & Almond Crunch Cereal

Coffee

Whey shake

*Snack*

3 eggs

Whey shake

*Lunch*

KFC variety meal

*Snack*

Ltr Gold top milk

*Dinner*

Cod in batter

Potatoes

Green beans

Whisky and coke :innocent:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have a holiday booked for February next year (it will be our first in over two years), by which time I will be 52.
> 
> Over the past few years I have been training I have slowly managed to lose some of my fat and add some strength (though not enough of either to make me happy) to put me where I am today, not in bad shape for a bloke my age but still a bit podgy.
> 
> I have never tried a cut before but with over 20 weeks and a specific target date to work towards, I now have the opportunity to look half decent on the beach for the first time in my life.
> 
> However as I say I have never done this before and so I'm seeking help.
> 
> To date my idea of diet has been making sure I have enough protein and avoiding ice cream or anything made by Cadburys
> 
> I'm not scared of hard work and I'm willing to invest time and energy, I don't know what a coach would cost but if I could afford that type of help I would do what I'm told.
> 
> I don't have the budget to run expensive stuff like HGH but I am sure I could stretch to a little Test E or some DNP if needed.
> 
> I look at diet and workout plans like the one Rita is running @fitrut
> 
> And I compare it to what Tom has been doing so successfully @biglbs and they are miles apart
> 
> Will is looking awesome right now @Bad Alan but Chiara looked awesome on stage @Keeks and the only thing they have in common is they work hard in the gym
> 
> Where do I begin?


If I'm trying to lose fat (ok, admittedly I'm pretty skinny to start with), I up my cardio, down my carbs and cut out the booze (as much as I can  ). As I get further into it I'll use something like an ECA stack, d-hacks ultra burn or elite nutrition's ultimate stack. Cardio wise I do HIIT, but I wouldn't advise jumping into that if you don't usually do cardio. But if you work up to it, it's much better for you. And it saves a shed load of time. Then, it's the same as if you were trying to put weight on - look in the mirror and tweak it all accordingly. It doesn't have to be more scientific than that. We're not going for comps here.


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## BestBefore1989

I should have trained back yesterday but I got side tracked and it never happened.

I also went to bed too late for it to happen this morning, so tonight it will be.

This morning I did some gentle stretching, mainly hip flexors and shoulders.


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> I should have trained back yesterday but I got side tracked and it never happened.
> 
> I also went to bed too late for it to happen this morning, so tonight it will be.
> 
> This morning I did some gentle stretching, mainly hip flexors and shoulders.


it's a bugger when that happens isn't it, i am planning a lunch time pushg session, too stiff this morning, tomorrows leg session is a bit 50/50 too


----------



## Tassotti

Hey BB4.

Good luck with the cutting attempt.

Your diet could definitely use some work, as I'm sure you are aware.

Personally, I wouldn't bother with a coach. A few small changes should see you right.

Firstly, drop that cereal and have oats instead.

Drop sandwiches and replace with a big salad or something.

Drop the KFC lol

Check out the Losing weight forum and read the stickys.

Oh, and have coke zero in the whisky


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Hey BB4.
> 
> Good luck with the cutting attempt.
> 
> Your diet could definitely use some work, as I'm sure you are aware.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't bother with a coach. A few small changes should see you right.
> 
> Firstly, drop that cereal and have oats instead.
> 
> Drop sandwiches and replace with a big salad or something.
> 
> Drop the KFC lol
> 
> Check out the Losing weight forum and read the stickys.
> 
> Oh, and have coke zero in the whisky


LOL to be fair mate I was still on my somewhat dirty bulk when I recorded that.

I had just started to bulk and work towards my long time goal of a 300Kg dead lift when the in-laws offered to pay for a holiday for us.

We haven't had one for almost 3 years and with me having been out of work for so long last year, I couldn't afford one this year either.

Its for our 25th anniversary and it will be a few weeks after my wife's 50th birthday so it will be special.

so I've abandoned my goal in preference for not looking fat on the beach.

I have decided to follow @Keeks advice and as an early Christmas present to myself I decided to hand over all decisions to @liam0810

Ive got some grocery shopping to do over the weekend and a list of exercises Ive never done before, so at least Ill be getting new PBs every day next week :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Yay, that's awesome, great early Xmas present! :thumbup1: It'll be well worth it and you won't go wrong with Liam.

That holiday will be made even more awesome with the hard work in the run up to it and no doubt a well deserved rest.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Yay, that's awesome, great early Xmas present! :thumbup1: It'll be well worth it and you won't go wrong with Liam.
> 
> That holiday will be made even more awesome with the hard work in the run up to it and no doubt a well deserved rest.


I'm going to start on Monday and I cant wait. :bounce:

I might even start a new journal just for my holiday prep 

Even without having to make any diet or training decisions It's taking me ages to prepare.

I've skipped my planned workout for today as I've spent the evening researching pre workout drinks.

Back in 2012 I tried Chaotic Labs MALICE as just about everyone at that time was saying how it gave a burst of energy but I had to stop taking them as they made me feel jittery as in that feeling of impending doom in your stomach and quite depressed.

And I have to plan a shopping trip, I have food shopping I need to get done, which supermarkets sell bulgar wheat?


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm going to start on Monday and I cant wait. :bounce:
> 
> I might even start a new journal just for my holiday prep
> 
> Even without having to make any diet or training decisions It's taking me ages to prepare.
> 
> I've skipped my planned workout for today as I've spent the evening researching pre workout drinks.
> 
> Back in 2012 I tried Chaotic Labs MALICE as just about everyone at that time was saying how it gave a burst of energy but I had to stop taking them as they made me feel jittery as in that feeling of impending doom in your stomach and quite depressed.
> 
> And I have to plan a shopping trip, I have food shopping I need to get done, which supermarkets sell bulgar wheat?


Ahh it is exciting with a new goal and a coaches input, will be following all the way.

I hated Malice, made me feel awful, nothing like I've ever used before.

Most supermarkets should sell bulgar wheat.


----------



## BestBefore1989

@Mingster

Mate, can you please change the name of my journal to Old Dog - New Tricks Thank you

I thought about starting a new one but decided to keep this but change its name


----------



## BestBefore1989

Holiday - 22 weeks

I did my shopping, LOL shopping to a plan is a pain.

Normally if I'm shopping and the store is out of X, Ill replace it with Y and just carry on, but this time I had specific things to purchase so I had to hit two supermarkets and a health food shop and even then I didn't get what I needed as there was not enough Quark on the shelves to last me a week!

Looks like the starting diet will be costing £67 a week excluding supplements etc



I'm waiting on a delivery of BCAA but supplements aside, I have all my food prepared and in the freezer baring the scrambled eggs and salmon that I will be having for breakfast.

My starting pic



I will get a pair of shorts for the next pic and wear the same ones for each future photo.

As instructed photos will be taken every two weeks.

Current weight 241lb

I've had to google some of the exercises I've been given,to make sure I understand what the correct form is and I've entered everything into jefit (I use my phone in the gym rather than a note book) so I'm ready to go.

I'm looking forward to getting started on Monday, its going to be leg day.

I haven't done any lunges for years and I've got 3 sets of 15 to finish off the routine with and most likely finish myself off with :bounce:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Holiday - 22 weeks
> 
> I did my shopping, LOL shopping to a plan is a pain.
> 
> Normally if I'm shopping and the store is out of X, Ill replace it with Y and just carry on, but this time I had specific things to purchase so I had to hit two supermarkets and a health food shop and even then I didn't get what I needed as there was not enough Quark on the shelves to last me a week!
> 
> Looks like the starting diet will be costing £67 a week excluding supplements etc
> 
> View attachment 158809
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on a delivery of BCAA but supplements aside, I have all my food prepared and in the freezer baring the scrambled eggs and salmon that I will be having for breakfast.
> 
> My starting pic
> 
> View attachment 158810
> 
> 
> I will get a pair of shorts for the next pic and wear the same ones for each future photo.
> 
> As instructed photos will be taken every two weeks.
> 
> Current weight 241lb
> 
> I've had to google some of the exercises I've been given,to make sure I understand what the correct form is and I've entered everything into jefit (I use my phone in the gym rather than a note book) so I'm ready to go.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting started on Monday, its going to be leg day.
> 
> I haven't done any lunges for years and I've got 3 sets of 15 to finish off the routine with and most likely finish myself off with :bounce:


Good luck with this mate,i reckon you will nail it mate!


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> @Mingster
> 
> Mate, can you please change the name of my journal to Old Dog - New Tricks Thank you
> 
> I thought about starting a new one but decided to keep this but change its name


Done.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Done.


Thank you kind sir


----------



## 25434

Hey there you ole dawwwwwggggg. 

You sound very energised and excited about your new start. This is nice to see, very nice. Im wishing you all the luck you need but you won't really need it.....consistency will be the thing. I dunno if you can eat this but are you allowed quinoa? It's a nit nicer than bulgar wheat, you know a change sometimes, and it's higher in protein. Just an idea of course, don't want to throw you off track at all.

It wil be good to read your progression. Wahaaaaaayeeeeeeee.....

Ps...don't take Al the quark or Keeks will be gunning for ya! :laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

you're in good shape mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there you ole dawwwwwggggg.
> 
> You sound very energised and excited about your new start. This is nice to see, very nice. Im wishing you all the luck you need but you won't really need it.....consistency will be the thing. I dunno if you can eat this but are you allowed quinoa? It's a nit nicer than bulgar wheat, you know a change sometimes, and it's higher in protein. Just an idea of course, don't want to throw you off track at all.
> 
> It wil be good to read your progression. Wahaaaaaayeeeeeeee.....
> 
> Ps...don't take Al the quark or Keeks will be gunning for ya! :laugh:


Hey stranger, how you doing?

Yea I cant wait to get going :bounce:

I dont get to decide what I eat from here on in, I only get to eat what liam0810 tells me I can.

Keeks is to blame for the Quark shortage! She keeps telling everyone how fab it is :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> you're in good shape mate


Thanks mate

what address do you want me to post the money to?


----------



## biglbs

Woof woof


----------



## BestBefore1989

well this morning didn't go quite to plan but Ive got my first workout in the bag (well most of it)

Hope I can do better with the diet.

Ill write up my workout when I get home. Should have left for work 17 min ago


----------



## BestBefore1989

Last night was one of those nights, I don't know why but I only got 3 hours sleep. The rest of the time I just lay there watching the celling.

I got up at 5.50 and by 5.45 Id had my first breakfast. I did some active stretching answered the call of nature and I was ready to hit the gym

Sadly I had only just set up for the first set of squats when nature didn't so much call as shout.

At the second attempt I managed to start my workout only to have the lighting suddenly dim just before my 5th set though they where kind enough not to go out entirely until after I had racked the bar.

After a run into the house for a new light bulb and resetting the trip fuses I was finally able to finish my squats and move on to the leg extensions.

I only recorded the first set as the low battery sign came on the phone and I didn't want to go looking for replacements.

The power held on to allow me to record the last set of SLDL's but died before the lunges which is just as well as I fell over on the second lunge, got up and tried again but I was wobbling all over the place. Everything had taken so long that I didn't have the time to sit for 5 min to allow my legs to recover enough to try the lunges again so I called it a day.

@liam0810

I've put up videos so please criticise form, tempo etc.

(tempo did speed up a bit on the leg extensions when the pain kicked in)

*Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 60.0x12

Set 2 : 100.0x6

Set 3 : 110.0x6

Set 4 : 120.0x6

Set 5 : 130.0x6

Set 6 : 160.0x2






*Leg Extensions*

Set 1 : 30.0x25

Set 2 : 30.0x25

Set 3 : 30.0x25

Set 4 : 30.0x25






*Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift *

Set 1 : 60.0x8

Set 2 : 80.0x10

Set 3 : 80.0x10

Set 4 : 130.0x6


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> Last night was one of those nights, I don't know why but I only got 3 hours sleep. The rest of the time I just lay there watching the celling.
> 
> I got up at 5.50 and by 5.45 Id had my first breakfast. I did some active stretching answered the call of nature and I was ready to hit the gym
> 
> Sadly I had only just set up for the first set of squats when nature didn't so much call as shout.
> 
> At the second attempt I managed to start my workout only to have the lighting suddenly dim just before my 5th set though they where kind enough not to go out entirely until after I had racked the bar.
> 
> After a run into the house for a new light bulb and resetting the trip fuses I was finally able to finish my squats and move on to the leg extensions.
> 
> I only recorded the first set as the low battery sign came on the phone and I didn't want to go looking for replacements.
> 
> The power held on to allow me to record the last set of SLDL's but died before the lunges which is just as well as I fell over on the second lunge, got up and tried again but I was wobbling all over the place. Everything had taken so long that I didn't have the time to sit for 5 min to allow my legs to recover enough to try the lunges again so I called it a day.
> 
> @liam0810
> 
> I've put up videos so please criticise form, tempo etc.
> 
> (tempo did speed up a bit on the leg extensions when the pain kicked in)
> 
> *Barbell Squat *
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x12
> 
> Set 2 : 100.0x6
> 
> Set 3 : 110.0x6
> 
> Set 4 : 120.0x6
> 
> Set 5 : 130.0x6
> 
> Set 6 : 160.0x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leg Extensions*
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x25
> 
> Set 2 : 30.0x25
> 
> Set 3 : 30.0x25
> 
> Set 4 : 30.0x25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift *
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x8
> 
> Set 2 : 80.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 80.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 130.0x6


Some reason won't let me watch them on my phone so I'll try tomorrow.

How did you find the workout? And don't worry about not finishing the lunges on first workout as they do kill you off!


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> Some reason won't let me watch them on my phone so I'll try tomorrow.
> 
> How did you find the workout? And don't worry about not finishing the lunges on first workout as they do kill you off!


It was a good workout

Even with some active stretching before hand it took me till set 3 of the squats to fully warm up and feel happy with form.

I think I took it a bit to easy on the SLDL, I was unsure what weight to use as I normal do them

the Leg Extensions where the killer, great burn in my quads but my right knee didn't enjoy them.

and the diets on track

:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning was the second workout liam0810 has given me to do

I was unsure about what weight to select for most of this as not only are there exercises I have never done or rarely done, but also I had no idea what the accumulative fatigue would be like.

*Barbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x4

Set 2 : 80.0x4

Set 3 : 90.0x4

Set 4 : 100.0x4

*Incline press to upper pec *

Set 1 : 60.0x8

Set 2 : 60.0x8

Set 3 : 60.0x8

Set 4 : 60.0x8

*Dumbbell Fly *

Set 1 : 15.0x12 (should have selected a heaver weight)

Set 2 : 15.0x12 (should have selected a heaver weight)

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x12

Set 2 : 80.0x10

Set 3 : 90.0x6

Set 4 : 100.0x2 (should have selected a heaver weight)

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press - Push Up Superset*

Set 1 : 15.0x10 (should have selected a heaver weight)

24 pressups

Set 2 : 20.0x10 (should have selected a heaver weight)

23 pressups

should also have done a 3rd set but was running out of time and didn't want to skip the calves

*Calf Press On Leg Press *

Set 1 : 150.0x20

Set 2 : 200.0x15

Set 3 : 250.0x10

Set 4 : 250.0x5

video to follow


----------



## BestBefore1989

Video of one set per exercise of today's workout.

Just half an hours cardiac and some static stretching tomorrow, so an extra half hour in bed


----------



## BestBefore1989

30 min fasted cardio done

I know its been a while since I last got on the crosstrainer but good grief!

I even had to turn the resistance down, I'm knackered.


----------



## biglbs

That call of nature blew the bulbs!FFs mate....


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> 30 min fasted cardio done
> 
> I know its been a while since I last got on the crosstrainer but good grief!
> 
> I even had to turn the resistance down, I'm knackered.


You'll get used to it again mate and actually start enjoying it. I like cardio now. Took me a while to get into it but will be doing it a few times a week now. Keeps metabolism up and fitness to


----------



## BestBefore1989

I think I am going to have to rethink when I train.

I got up at 5am, by the time Id finished my pre workout meal it was 5.30 / 5.40 ish, some gentle active stretching and I was in the gym by 6.am

I had been given 30 sets across 9 exercises to do but 80 min later I had only done 15 sets across 5 exercises.

I train in my own gym so I don't ever have to wait for anyone else but my gym is small and I do need to move stuff around for certain exercises.

I cant get up any earlier, 5am is killing me as it is and I simply don't have enough time in the morning to do what I need to do.

Ive got to go to work now so Ill write up my workout tonight


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> I think I am going to have to rethink when I train.
> 
> I got up at 5am, by the time Id finished my pre workout meal it was 5.30 / 5.40 ish, some gentle active stretching and I was in the gym by 6.am
> 
> I had been given 30 sets across 9 exercises to do but 80 min later I had only done 15 sets across 5 exercises.
> 
> I train in my own gym so I don't ever have to wait for anyone else but my gym is small and I do need to move stuff around for certain exercises.
> 
> I cant get up any earlier, 5am is killing me as it is and I simply don't have enough time in the morning to do what I need to do.
> 
> Ive got to go to work now so Ill write up my workout tonight


Email me mate and I'll look at training if there's too much. I'll lower amount of sets and just try to make it more intense


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> Email me mate and I'll look at training if there's too much. I'll lower amount of sets and just try to make it more intense


OK Boss

What I did today was as soon as I got home, about 6.30 ish I hit the gym and finished off what Id missed.

Ill write up my workouts then email you


----------



## BestBefore1989

So todays workout was done in two parts

*AM*

*wide grip Chin Up *

Set 1 : 0.0x8

Set 2 : 0.0x4

Set 3 : 0.0x8 (band assisted)

Set 4 : 0.0x8 (band assisted)

Set 5 : 0.0x8 (band assisted)

these felt horrid. I don't know if I had my hands two wide but my forearms hurt like hell. I did look for my straps but couldn't find them

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 130.0x6

Set 2 : 130.0x6

Set 3 : 160.0x6

I think I need more sets on deadlift. It takes me a while to sink into the correct form if you know what I mean so I didn't go heavy

*Barbell Reverse Grip Bent Over Row *

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 60.0x10

I have never done these before in my life, My forearms again felt uncomfortable and I should have selected a heaver weight

*Barbell Bent Over Row *

Set 1 : 90.0x8

Set 2 : 90.0x8

done in a more upright position than I am used to as they are not the pendlay row I normally do

*Close Grip Reverse Lat Pull Down*

Set 1 : 40.0x10

Set 2 : 50.0x10

Set 3 : 50.0x10

Set 4 : 50.0x10

Set 5 : 40.0x10

Set 6 : 40.0x10

Set 7 : 40.0x10

When I had showered and dressed for work my forearms where so pumped they where stretching the shirt 

*PM*

*Barbell Shrug *

Set 1 : 60.0x15

Set 2 : 60.0x15

Set 3 : 60.0x15

*Dumbbell Bent Over Reverse Fly *

Set 1 : 10.0x20

Set 2 : 7.5x14

Set 3 : 5.0x17

Set 4 : 5.0x15

LOL these destroyed me :surrender:

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Curl *

Set 1 : 10.0x8

Set 2 : 10.0x10

Set 3 : 15.0x8

Set 4 : 15.0x8

tried to curl by pushing my elbow back and not bring my wrist forward - from the video I failed

*Dumbbell Hammer Curls *

Set 1 : 20.0x6

Set 2 : 20.0x6

Set 3 : 20.0x6

Set 4 : 20.0x6

Ill post a video later


----------



## liam0810

With the back it's about mind over muscle so try and concentrate on contracting your back more than using your biceps and forerams. This should take some of the pressure off forearms and biceps. You might need to lower weight on certain exercises so that you can feel the back muscles more

With deads add another set of 6 in and drop 1 sets off reverse grip pull downs.


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> With the back it's about mind over muscle so try and concentrate on contracting your back more than using your biceps and forerams. This should take some of the pressure off forearms and biceps. You might need to lower weight on certain exercises so that you can feel the back muscles more
> 
> With deads add another set of 6 in and drop 1 sets off reverse grip pull downs.


OK

email sent as promised


----------



## BestBefore1989

Am workout video

only one set of each exercise shown to try and keep it less boring


----------



## BestBefore1989

PM workout

One set of each exercise shown except for the Dumbbell Bent Over Reverse Fly which was exclude due to the only thing you could see on the video was my fat ar5e






Ive learned two things

1 My gut looks even bigger on video

2 I don't half pull some stupid faces when I lift :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Fridays workout is in the bag 

My shoulders are weak so always approach a delt workout with a mixture of fear and hope that eventually Ill get somewhere.

shoulder warm up with bands and my lats hurt when I raise my arms over my head !

*Barbell Shoulder Press to nose *

Set 1 : 30.0x4

Set 2 : 50.0x4

Set 3 : 60.0x6

*Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise*

Set 1 : 10.0x6

Set 2 : 10.0x6

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 10.0x8

Set 2 : 10.0x8

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press *

Set 1 : 15.0x15

Set 2 : 15.0x14

Set 3 : 10.0x15

Set 4 : 10.0x9

*Seated Calf Raise *

Set 1 : 200.0 x30 dropped to 175.00 x 20 ( this set was a disaster my feet where too far in front of me so this hurt everything (feet, quads etc) but my calves )

Set 2 : 200.0x50 (much better and OUCH)

*Cable Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 40.0x10

Set 2 : 40.0x10

*Dumbbell One Arm Triceps Extension *

Set 1 : 10.0x8

Set 2 : 10.0x8

never done this before so was unsure of weight and form

I was also supposed to to Cable side laterals but my cheap cable machine isn't built for it, the lower cable fouls its bracket so all I did was peal the plastic off the cable trying

Ill post a video tonight


----------



## liam0810

good form on most mate, just as said before try and hold contraction for a little longer on bent over rows so that you feel it more in your back


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings workout


----------



## BestBefore1989

so this was my first weigh in since starting



I'm quite happy with that

20 min of fasted cardio done and breakfast eaten, off shopping for next weeks food later


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have to report that I didn't follow my diet plan fully yesterday :thumbdown:

I missed out the bed time meal all together :no:

Match of the day had just finished and I was about to go get my meal when Mrs BB4 indicated that some additional cardio might be on the agenda 

This morning I have done my fasted cardio and had breakfast.

I've got to go shopping again as I broke the lid off the frying pan last night so I need a new one to do my chicken for the week.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have to report that I didn't follow my diet plan fully yesterday :thumbdown:
> 
> I missed out the bed time meal all together :no:
> 
> Match of the day had just finished and I was about to go get my meal when Mrs BB4 indicated that some additional cardio might be on the agenda
> 
> This morning I have done my fasted cardio and had breakfast.
> 
> I've got to go shopping again as I broke the lid off the frying pan last night so I need a new one to do my chicken for the week.


What were you doing with the frying pan in bed....me thinks we need to know more..... :tongue:


----------



## biglbs

4 LBS IS GREAT MATE,well


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> What were you doing with the frying pan in bed....me thinks we need to know more..... :tongue:


 :lol: Sadly mate this mornings cardio was 20 min on the cross trainer


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> PM workout
> 
> One set of each exercise shown except for the Dumbbell Bent Over Reverse Fly which was exclude due to the only thing you could see on the video was my fat ar5e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive learned two things
> 
> 1 My gut looks even bigger on video
> 
> 2 I don't half pull some stupid faces when I lift :lol:


thats the best thing i liked working out at home, you can pull whatever faces you want and not give a fcuk


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> thats the best thing i liked working out at home, you can pull whatever faces you want and not give a fcuk


Hello stranger, long time no see.

How you doing mate?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hello stranger, long time no see.
> 
> How you doing mate?


long time indeed mate, im good. havent came into the journals in god knows how long

trying to sort a diet and training plan at the minute, head is a bit melted lol

your looking well, especially in your avi  hope your doing good, looks like you are though


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> long time indeed mate, im good. havent came into the journals in god knows how long
> 
> trying to sort a diet and training plan at the minute, head is a bit melted lol
> 
> your looking well, especially in your avi  hope your doing good, looks like you are though


 :lol: Thanks mate, its the new diet, its doing wonders for my coat and shiny wet nose


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

i think the last i was in here you had just started a new job, is that going well?

had a scare myself there but seems all letters are out to all who where made redundant


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> i think the last i was in here you had just started a new job, is that going well?
> 
> had a scare myself there but seems all letters are out to all who where made redundant


Its far from my ideal job mate, but having been out of work for 6 months I am still very grateful to have it.

I'm looking for something better but for now at least I can pay the mortgage.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its far from my ideal job mate, but having been out of work for 6 months I am still very grateful to have it.
> 
> I'm looking for something better but for now at least I can pay the mortgage.


excellent mate, as long as it pays the bills, liking the job is a bonus


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have to report that I didn't follow my diet plan fully yesterday :thumbdown:
> 
> I missed out the bed time meal all together :no:
> 
> Match of the day had just finished and I was about to go get my meal when Mrs BB4 indicated that some additional cardio might be on the agenda
> 
> This morning I have done my fasted cardio and had breakfast.
> 
> I've got to go shopping again as I broke the lid off the frying pan last night so I need a new one to do my chicken for the week.


never say no to that additional cardio


----------



## liam0810

Dirk McQuickly said:


> never say no to that additional cardio


Additional cardio is always good! Especially if it's HIIT which when a lady is involved it usually is with me haha! None of this steady state malarkey!

And well done with first weeks loss mate. You've stuck at it and it's working!


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> Additional cardio is always good! Especially if it's HIIT which when a lady is involved it usually is with me haha! None of this steady state malarkey!
> 
> And well done with first weeks loss mate. You've stuck at it and it's working!


Thank you boss.

Just noming on my rice cakes and quark before bed, Legs in the morning


----------



## biglbs

This is the only cardio i ever do...


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> This is the only cardio i ever do...


no wonder your such a skinny bugger :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Legs this morning

*Barbell Squat *

*
*Set 1 : 60.0x12

Set 2 : 100.0x6

Set 3 : 120.0x6

Set 4 : 130.0x6

Set 5 : 140.0x6

Set 6 : 180.0x2

*Leg Extensions *

Set 1 : 30.0x25

Set 2 : 30.0x25

Set 3 : 30.0x25

Set 4 : 30.0x25

these Kill me. after each set I cant sit still as my legs hurt so much I need to move them but I just dont have the puff to walk around, so I sit there wiggling my legs :lol:

*Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift *

Set 1 : 70.0x8

Set 2 : 120.0x10

Set 3 : 120.0x10

Set 4 : 170.0x2 ( upped the weight to much, needed 6 reps so will drop back a bit next week)

*Dumbbell Lunges*

but without any dumbbells :lol:

Set 1 : 0.0x15

Set 2 : 0.0x12

:lol: done in my power-cage, believe it or not, so I can stop myself from falling over:lol:

Knackered!


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> Legs this morning
> 
> *Barbell Squat *
> 
> *
> *Set 1 : 60.0x12
> 
> Set 2 : 100.0x6
> 
> Set 3 : 120.0x6
> 
> Set 4 : 130.0x6
> 
> Set 5 : 140.0x6
> 
> Set 6 : 180.0x2
> 
> *Leg Extensions *
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x25
> 
> Set 2 : 30.0x25
> 
> Set 3 : 30.0x25
> 
> Set 4 : 30.0x25
> 
> these Kill me. after each set I cant sit still as my legs hurt so much I need to move them but I just dont have the puff to walk around, so I sit there wiggling my legs :lol:
> 
> *Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift *
> 
> Set 1 : 70.0x8
> 
> Set 2 : 120.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 120.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 170.0x2 ( upped the weight to much, needed 6 reps so will drop back a bit next week)
> 
> *Dumbbell Lunges*
> 
> but without any dumbbells :lol:
> 
> Set 1 : 0.0x15
> 
> Set 2 : 0.0x12
> 
> :lol: done in my power-cage, believe it or not, so I can stop myself from falling over:lol:
> 
> Knackered!


Good workout mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

only recorded the last set of squats

I prefer it when I recording them from the back, that way you cant see my fat tummy in the video.


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning was HARD

but I managed

* Barbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x4

Set 2 : 90.0x4

Set 3 : 100.0x4

Set 4 : 100.0x4

(I don't know if my form is off or if simply my forearms have not yet recovered from last weeks back workout but this fried my forearms)

*Incline press to upper pec *

Set 1 : 60.0x8

Set 2 : 60.0x8

Set 3 : 60.0x8

Set 4 : 70.0x8

(by now my biceps are also hurting)

*Dumbbell Fly*

(I tried very hard to keep my arms locked straight and to think of moving my elbows rather than the weight)

Set 1 : 17.5x12

Set 2 : 17.5x12

*wide grip Paused Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x12

Set 2 : 80.0x10

Set 3 : 9.0x6

Set 4 : 110.0x2

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press / Push Up Superset*

Set 1 : 20.0x10 / 14

Set 2 : 20.0x10 / 12

Set 3 : 20.0x10 / 11

*Calf Press On Leg Press*

Set 1 : 150.0x20

Set 2 : 200.0x15

Set 3 : 250.0x10

Set 4 : 270.0x5

I don't normally do incline bench press and I think I have to check form on YouTube tonight


----------



## Tassotti

Strong squatting there BB4 !


----------



## Zola

Lovely work out mate


----------



## nealo

BestBefore1989 said:


> Am workout video
> 
> only one set of each exercise shown to try and keep it less boring


On the squats have you thought about not putting the barbell back on the floor and bring it just down below your knees? Dorian Yates says that you want to keep it to just below the knees, also have you thought about dropping the carbs out of your diet and doing a KETOSIS diet? Really helps with shifting the fat from what iv seen and im doing it myself now.

couple of links for you to watch..






also a workout series from D Yates with tips etc...






thats the first episode they are all linked on youtube if you watch that mate.


----------



## liam0810

nealo said:


> On the squats have you thought about not putting the barbell back on the floor and bring it just down below your knees? Dorian Yates says that you want to keep it to just below the knees, also have you thought about dropping the carbs out of your diet and doing a KETOSIS diet? Really helps with shifting the fat from what iv seen and im doing it myself now.
> 
> couple of links for you to watch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also a workout series from D Yates with tips etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats the first episode they are all linked on youtube if you watch that mate.


Regarding diet he's dropping weight with carbs in. Keto isn't always needed to shift weight. I can drop weight on 250g carbs a day and even was having this amount 2 days out from show at 80kg. Keto can be used at sticking points but at the moment it's not required


----------



## BestBefore1989

nealo said:


> On the squats have you thought about not putting the barbell back on the floor and bring it just down below your knees? Dorian Yates says that you want to keep it to just below the knees, also have you thought about dropping the carbs out of your diet and doing a KETOSIS diet? Really helps with shifting the fat from what iv seen and im doing it myself now.
> 
> couple of links for you to watch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also a workout series from D Yates with tips etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats the first episode they are all linked on youtube if you watch that mate.


Thanks for the input mate and welcome to my journal. Stick around and I'm sure you'll see the weight drop off me



liam0810 said:


> Regarding diet he's dropping weight with carbs in. Keto isn't always needed to shift weight. I can drop weight on 250g carbs a day and even was having this amount 2 days out from show at 80kg. Keto can be used at sticking points but at the moment it's not required


Don't worry about my head being turned mate.

Your the Boss and I have faith that you'll guide me down the right path.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Strong squatting there BB4 !





Zola said:


> Lovely work out mate


Thanks


----------



## nealo

liam0810 said:


> Regarding diet he's dropping weight with carbs in. Keto isn't always needed to shift weight. I can drop weight on 250g carbs a day and even was having this amount 2 days out from show at 80kg. Keto can be used at sticking points but at the moment it's not required


It was but a suggestion, because alot of people have had significant results with it thats all.. but fair if hes dropping weight on carbs who am i to suggest otherwise lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I worked hard in the gym this morning, my Diet today was spot on and my legs have almost stopped hurting from Mondays effort. :thumb:

and I get an extra half hour in bed tomorrow, coss its only half an hours fasted cardio and some stretching tomorrow


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its funny how last night I saw this mornings exercise as ONLY half an hours cardio, because that's not how I saw it this morning!

30 min on the XTrainer, still at a lower level than I used to be able to train at.

Felt it in my glutes this morning but with Mondays squats and Tuesdays calve raises on the leg-press, I suppose that's to be expected.

I did plenty of glute and hip flexor stretching this morning to finish off.


----------



## BestBefore1989

:cursing:

Plans for today are all out the window.

Like most people I am sure, my alarm clock is on my phone.

My Phone is long overdue replacing and it has taken to turning its self off for no reason. Something that it did last night 

Ill train as soon as I get home tonight


----------



## Rykard

i rely on good old fashioned alarm clock, not phone batteries go too quick.


----------



## Zola

At least you got a rest haha..annoying though!


----------



## nealo

i had to get a wind up alarm with the two bells on top because my phone wasnt waking me up, this ****ing thing has me out of bed in an instant!


----------



## liam0810

Or get a new phone and stop being tight!

I use my alarm on my phone and have this as my tone






Now with that you can't wake up angry


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> i rely on good old fashioned alarm clock, not phone batteries go too quick.


In my younger days I used to go through alarm clocks like no ones business. LOL Guess I have never liked being woken in the morning


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> At least you got a rest haha..annoying though!


true mate and I guess I needed the sleep


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> Or get a new phone and stop being tight!
> 
> I use my alarm on my phone and have this as my tone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now with that you can't wake up angry


anything that mellow and I'm likely to just fall back asleep


----------



## BestBefore1989

nealo said:


> i had to get a wind up alarm with the two bells on top because my phone wasnt waking me up, this ****ing thing has me out of bed in an instant!


I used to throw alarm clocks like that across my bedroom. In the end I had to set them away from the bed so I had to get out of bed to turn them off, that way I was a little bit more awake and more likely to turn it off than just smash it


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I wake at 5am wether I'm working or not. Drives me bloody nuts


----------



## BestBefore1989

So Tonight's workout was as follows;

*Barbell Bent Over Row *

Set 1 : 20.0x15

Set 2 : 50.0x8

Set 3 : 70.0x6

Set 4 : 70.0x6

Set 5 : 90.0x4

*Chin Up *

Set 1 : Assisted x 50 (10, 10, 8, 9, 8, 5)

*Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 100.0x12

Set 2 : 130.0x8

Set 3 : 180.0x6

Set 4 : Drop set

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown *

Set 1 : 40.0x10

Set 2 : 40.0x10

Set 3 : 40.0x10

(by now my forearms are screaming)

*Dumbbell One Arm Row*

(done with straps on)

Set 1 : 25.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x8

Set 3 : 40.0x6

*Dumbbell Straight Arm Pullover*

(never done this exercise before)

Set 1 : 25.0x8

Set 2 : 20.0x10

Set 3 : 20.0x10

*Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl*

Set 1 : 20.0x8

Set 2 : 20.0x8


----------



## BestBefore1989

Video of tonight's drop set.






:lol: I clearly need to work on my fitness


----------



## 25434

Hee hee....that made me chuckle.....well done...:laugh:...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hee hee....that made me chuckle.....well done...:laugh:...x


Yea I know :laugh:

I look like I'm auditioning for the role of lurch in the munsters


----------



## BestBefore1989

this morning I did

* Barbell Shoulder Press To nose *

Set 1 : 30.0x4

Set 2 : 50.0x4

Set 3 : 65.0x6

*Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 12.5x6

Set 2 : 12.5x6

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 12.5x8

Set 2 : 12.5x8

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press *

Set 1 : 15.0x15

Set 2 : 15.0x14

Set 3 : 10.0x12

Set 4 : 10.0x10

( I should explain these are with only 20 seconds rest but more like 45 between sets 2 and 3 as I has to strip weights off the dumbbells)

*Seated Calf Raise *

Set 1 : 200.0x50

(should have done 2 sets but I was reading what I did last week rather than what I planned to do this week DOH!)

*Cable Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 40.0x10

Set 2 : 40.0x10

*Dumbbell One Arm Triceps Extension *

Set 1 : 10.0x8

Set 2 : 10.0x8

(these still feel very odd to do and I could feel my biceps working)


----------



## BestBefore1989

I think that the big back workout I did Thursday ( not Friday as I typed by mistake) night which I didn't get finished till about 9.30, on top of the fact that I got into bed at midnight and out of bed again at 5am for my delts and triceps workout left me shattered yesterday.

I went to bed at 8, just after my fish (sorry Liam I missed out my bedtime meal again) and slept 14 hours solid!

When I woke this morning I could feel the effect of all those chin ups and the 250Kg deadlift drop set I did Thursday night.

Ive done my weigh in and 20 min of fasted cardio.

I'm just eating a modified breakfast as one my my darling daughters must have taken a fancy to the salmon I had in the fridge, so 4 eggs a whey shake and 4 fish oil tablets.

@liam0810 Im just going to grab a shower and get the wife to take an update photo and Ill email you mate.


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> I think that the big back workout I did Friday night which I didn't get finished till about 9.30, on top of the fact that I got into bed at midnight and out of bed again at 5am for my delts and triceps workout left me shattered yesterday.
> 
> I went to bed at 8, just after my fish (sorry Liam I missed out my bedtime meal again) and slept 14 hours solid!
> 
> When I woke this morning I could feel the effect of all those chin ups and the 250Kg deadlift drop set I did Thursday night.
> 
> Ive done my weigh in and 20 min of fasted cardio.
> 
> I'm just eating a modified breakfast as one my my darling daughters must have taken a fancy to the salmon I had in the fridge, so 4 eggs a whey shake and 4 fish oil tablets.
> 
> @liam0810 Im just going to grab a shower and get the wife to take an update photo and Ill email you mate.


Sounds like workouts are working coz you're fcuked haha!

And 250kg dead is strong mate! Well done!


----------



## BestBefore1989

*H - 21*

I was more than pleased with my weigh in



I did some update pictures



:lol: Its very hard to flex whilst your wife is laughing her tits off at you whilst taking the picture.


----------



## Keeks

Great work! :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Knackerd!

There was something in the air, coss both my girls where having domestics last night.

One of the boyfriends slammed the front door as he steamed off this morning, so not much sleep for me.

TBH the lack of sleep was more due to me worrying about them than the volume of their respective rows. I hate hearing them upset but there was nothing I can do and over the years I've learned to just stay out of things.

I did my 20 min fasted cardio this morning and now I'm going to start cooking up all of next weeks meals.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

14 hours sleep. Mmm...


----------



## 25434

Fffff....ffff....ffffouuuurrrttteeeeen hours!!

I need to follow your program if i can get that amount of sleep! Lucky you...and errrmmm...nice pants? Oop...I mean guns, guns....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

My red swimming trunks, When I put them on my daughter said who do you think you are? david hasselhoff :lol:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> My red swimming trunks, When I put them on my daughter said who do you think you are? david hasselhoff :lol:


:laugh:..unlike him though you're not a minger...heehee....and his legs were like spindles..... 

Right then...gunite David...I mean BB... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> :laugh:..unlike him though you're not a minger...heehee....and his legs were like spindles.....
> 
> Right then...gunite David...I mean BB... :whistling: :lol:


Goodnight Pam X

OOps I mean Flubs :innocent:


----------



## BestBefore1989

well its fair to say that I'm not happy with the way today's training went.

I did enough of a warm up, active stretching and bodyweight squats, just like normal

*Barbell Squat*

Set 1 : 60.0x12

Set 2A : 120.0x Fail

(WTF?? I went down but never came back up. Now I'm putting this down to my head rather than my legs. I stripped 20Kg off the bar and approached it with purpose)

Set 2B : 100.0x6

Set 3 : 120.0x6

Set 4 : 130.0x6

Set 5 : 140.0x6

Set 6 : 180.0xFail

( I don't know what's wrong with me this morning, I never even gave myself a chance to lift. As soon as I had the bar on my back I had convinced myself that it was too heavy for me to lift today and I didn't even try, I just racked it :cursing: )

*Leg Extensions*

Set 1 : 30.0x25

Set 2 : 30.0x25

Set 3 : 30.0x25

Set 4 : 30.0x25

*Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift *

Set 1 : 70.0x8

Set 2 : 120.0x10

( I was feeling it in my lower back and not my hams or glutes so I dropped the weight to try and improve form)

Set 3 : 100.0x10

Set 4 : 100.0x10

All in all a very unsatisfactory Monday morning


----------



## Rykard

some days it goes like that, other days when you feel crap you have your best workouts. Could be the weather, it's dropped in temperature significantly down here.

more clothes to keep warm?

make sure you sort it next session though :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Some days are cr4p mate but dont give it a second thought. it's done now and just get ready for tomorrow's.

i always find saturday morning training cr4p. my body doesnt seem to like to lift heavy before 6pm ha


----------



## 25434

You'll be ok next time round..the trick is to forget about that one and smash the next one...bam, bam, BAM!!!!

Right? Ok......


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> *H - 22*
> 
> I was more than pleased with my weigh in
> 
> View attachment 159390
> 
> 
> I did some update pictures
> 
> View attachment 159391
> View attachment 159392
> 
> 
> :lol: Its very hard to flex whilst your wife is laughing her tits off at you whilst taking the picture.


Man you are looking well,keep it up,i am impressed how your body is responding to BB training,having built a solid muscle base with power!


----------



## liam0810

biglbs said:


> Man you are looking well,keep it up,i am impressed how your body is responding to BB training,having built a solid muscle base with power!


I'm amazed at his strength as well!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Man you are looking well,keep it up,i am impressed how your body is responding to BB training,having built a solid muscle base with power!





liam0810 said:


> I'm amazed at his strength as well!


Kind of you both to say. Thanks


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Kind of you both to say. Thanks


Yes, you are sooooooooooooooo strong! You tigger...oop! I mean tiger....... 

Seriously though, you have got great body strength.......as any good Munster should...OOP! Did I actually type that out loud perchance?

:laugh::laugh: awwee. Soz..teasing.... :tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Due to work issues I wasn't able to train this morning, and I didn't get home until late but I was in my gym by just gone 8pm.

*Barbell Incline Bench Press*

Set 1 : 60.0x4

Set 2 : 90.0x4

Set 3 : 100.0x4

Set 4 : 100.0x4

*Incline press to upper pec*

Set 1 : 70.0x8

Set 2 : 70.0x8

Set 3 : 70.0x8

Set 4 : 70.0x8

*Dumbbell Fly*

Set 1 : 20.0x12

Set 2 : 20.0x12

*Wide grip Barbell Bench Paused Press*

Set 1 : 60.0x12

Set 2 : 70.0x10

Set 3 : 8.0x6

Set 4 : 100.0x3

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press / Push Up superset*

Set 1 : 20.0x10 / 13

Set 2 : 20.0x10 / 6

Set 3 : 20.0x10 / 6

*Calf Press On Leg Press *

Set 1 : 150.0x20

Set 2 : 200.0x15

Set 3 : 250.0x10

Set 4 : 300.0x5

sat here having my post workout shake. I wil merge the last two meals of today in to one sitting at about 10.30, then bed


----------



## 25434

Well done BB..you must be tired so well done for getting in there and workin hard....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Yes, you are sooooooooooooooo strong! You tigger...oop! I mean tiger.......
> 
> Seriously though, you have got great body strength.......as any good Munster should...OOP! Did I actually type that out loud perchance?
> 
> :laugh::laugh: awwee. Soz..teasing.... :tongue:


I Lurch around Hundred Acre Wood, serving Honey?

:lol:what a confusing image that paints:lol:


----------



## sniper16

BestBefore1989 said:


> well its fair to say that I'm not happy with the way today's training went.
> 
> I did enough of a warm up, active stretching and bodyweight squats, just like normal
> 
> *Barbell Squat*
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x12
> 
> Set 2A : 120.0x Fail
> 
> (WTF?? I went down but never came back up. Now I'm putting this down to my head rather than my legs. I stripped 20Kg off the bar and approached it with purpose)
> 
> Set 2B : 100.0x6
> 
> Set 3 : 120.0x6
> 
> Set 4 : 130.0x6
> 
> Set 5 : 140.0x6
> 
> Set 6 : 180.0xFail
> 
> ( I don't know what's wrong with me this morning, I never even gave myself a chance to lift. As soon as I had the bar on my back I had convinced myself that it was too heavy for me to lift today and I didn't even try, I just racked it :cursing: )
> 
> *Leg Extensions*
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x25
> 
> Set 2 : 30.0x25
> 
> Set 3 : 30.0x25
> 
> Set 4 : 30.0x25
> 
> *Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift *
> 
> Set 1 : 70.0x8
> 
> Set 2 : 120.0x10
> 
> ( I was feeling it in my lower back and not my hams or glutes so I dropped the weight to try and improve form)
> 
> Set 3 : 100.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 100.0x10
> 
> All in all a very unsatisfactory Monday morning


just an off day it happens to the best of us


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I Lurch around Hundred Acre Wood, serving Honey?
> 
> :lol:what a confusing image that paints:lol:


 :lol: :lol: x


----------



## dark knight

Hey mate , great session... wouldn't mind lifts that heavy after getting to the gym late


----------



## BestBefore1989

sniper16 said:


> just an off day it happens to the best of us


Thanks and welcome to my journal,

Yea I'm going to put it down as just one of those days and smash it next week :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

dark knight said:


> Hey mate , great session... wouldn't mind lifts that heavy after getting to the gym late


Thanks mate

Normally I feel stronger in the evening than first thing in the morning but today was a little too late and on-top of a tough day at work.

I'm just pleased I got my workout in.


----------



## kekemuri

anyone know where to buy legit clen, pm me bro, it would be appreciated


----------



## biglbs

liam0810 said:


> I'm amazed at his strength as well!


He is defo a strong mother,he has improved consistantly since i have known him mate,very strong on deads as you can see,but don't tell the cvnt,,,,,


----------



## biglbs

kekemuri said:


> anyone know where to buy legit clen, pm me bro, it would be appreciated


Sourcing will get you a ban,this is someones journal too,best you take post off methinks


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> He is defo a strong mother,he has improved consistantly since i have known him mate,very strong on deads as you can see,but don't tell the cvnt,,,,,


Thanks mate, its a shame I press like a little girl. 

Done my 30 min on the crosstrainer and looking forward to a cheat meal that I'm allowed tonight


----------



## liam0810

kekemuri said:


> anyone know where to buy legit clen, pm me bro, it would be appreciated


i do mate. try www.clenclenclenclenclenclenc.gov.org

or ring 0300 123 6600 and ask for Frank


----------



## liam0810

biglbs said:


> He is defo a strong mother,he has improved consistantly since i have known him mate,very strong on deads as you can see,but don't tell the cvnt,,,,,


to be honest i'm actually suprised seeing as though he hasnt been training that long and also he trains at home! my deadlifting is awful and i couldnt get close to 250 so full respect to him for that!


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate, its a shame I press like a little girl.
> 
> Done my 30 min on the crosstrainer and looking forward to a cheat meal that I'm allowed tonight


Enjoy your cheat meal mate you've earnt it!


----------



## biglbs

liam0810 said:


> to be honest i'm actually suprised seeing as though he hasnt been training that long and also he trains at home! my deadlifting is awful and i couldnt get close to 250 so full respect to him for that!


Gravity is less where he lives and his weights are hollow too...pmsl


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> Enjoy your cheat meal mate you've earnt it!




Oh I did


----------



## BestBefore1989

Good morning

I had another tough time in the gym this morning, and I ran out of time again.

I will finish the rest of my workout and write it all up after work tonight.


----------



## 25434

Howwwwwwwww many sosages?????.....ohhhh oiiiiigawwwwwwwd! That would have filled me up foR the whoooooooole day! Eeeek! Looks nice though....

And by the way, chill out about the working out and stuff.....as long as you are consistent and keep going, you can be proud right? So pull up your red pants! Ohhh! Darn it! I wasn't gonna mention them again....ooop? :laugh::laugh: and keep going Dave....uummm....errrr......OOP, I mean BB.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have had one of "those" days

this morning workout was

*Barbell Bent Over Row *

Set 1 : 20.0x15

Set 2 : 50.0x8

Set 3 : 70.0x6

Set 4 : 70.0x6

Set 5 : 90.0x4

*Chin Up*

Set 1 : 10.0 to failure

Set 2 : 5.0 to failure

Set 3 : body weight to failure

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 100.0x12

Set 2 : 130.0x8

Set 3 : 180.0x6

Set 4 : Dropset - 250 X fail ( failed at hip thrust - lockout) :cursing:

- 200 X 2

- 150 x 3

- 100 x 4

I then went to work without picking up my tub of egg and salmon breakfast (Meal 3)

When I realised, I was unsure if I should try and grab something like a big breakfast but then I realised I had also left my wallet at home so that made the decision for me DOH !

My plan was to finish my workout when I got home however first thing I did when getting in was make a cup of coffee and fall asleep on the sofa double DOH!

My wife has been off work for 3 days with a cold and both my daughters are suffering so perhaps I'm fighting off a cold but I'm planning to have dinner and get an early night


----------



## BestBefore1989

Good workout this morning :thumbup1:

*Barbell Shoulder Press to nose*

Set 1 : 30.0x8

Set 2 : 50.0x4

Set 3 : 70.0x6

*Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise*

Set 1 : 12.5x6

Set 2 : 12.5x6

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 12.5x8

Set 2 : 12.5x8

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press *

20 second rest between sets

Set 1 : 12.5x15

Set 2 : 12.5x15

Set 3 : 12.5x15

Set 4 : 12.5x11

*Seated Calf Raise *

Set 1 : 100.0x50

Set 2 : 100.0x50



*
Cable Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 45.0x10

Set 2 : 45.0x10

You know how you feel when your spent and you just feel sick, well that was me at this point :surrender: Took about 10 min then finished with

*Dumbbell One Arm Triceps Extension *

Set 1 : 10.0x8

Set 2 : 10.0x8

typing this and drinking post workout shake, feeling like my arms are going to fall off :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

*H - 20*

It would be fair to say I was very surprised when I found I had gone from loosing weight to gaining weight



:lol: Guess I shan't be allowed sausage egg and chips again this week


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've had the Boss point out the error of my ways over the last week ( thank you Liam) and I'm off to costco to ensure I don't slip up next week.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> *H - 20*
> 
> It would be fair to say I was very surprised when I found I had gone from loosing weight to gaining weight
> 
> View attachment 159731
> 
> 
> :lol: Guess I shan't be allowed sausage egg and chips again this week


I recon you may have picked up water or mass or both mate,especially if feeling a bit ill,what you on?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I recon you may have picked up water or mass or both mate,especially if feeling a bit ill,what you on?


Id allowed my water consumption to slip mate but I've been to cost co and stocked up on water, came back with 8 trays of 35 500ml bottles. That should last me a while :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Id allowed my water consumption to slip mate but I've been to cost co and stocked up on water, came back with 8 trays of 35 500ml bottles. That should last me a while :thumbup1:


8 trays?? Berrrrluddie Nora......dat is a Lorra water...although I drink loads myself, but out of the tap to keep the cost down...I bet the supermarket thought you were stocking up for your war bunker in a case the world ends...hehe....


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Id allowed my water consumption to slip mate but I've been to cost co and stocked up on water, came back with 8 trays of 35 500ml bottles. That should last me a while :thumbup1:


How much water are you supposed to drink ...250ml per hour?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> 8 trays?? Berrrrluddie Nora......dat is a Lorra water...although I drink loads myself, but out of the tap to keep the cost down...I bet the supermarket thought you were stocking up for your war bunker in a case the world ends...hehe....


Is there something you know and I don't? :scared:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> How much water are you supposed to drink ...250ml per hour?


Min of 4 ltrs a day mate


----------



## Peace frog

Good luck with that leg workout in the morning,I started to feel it in my legs this morning


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Min of 4 ltrs a day mate


Yes so about 250ml/hr x 16 = 4ltr,if math serves me


----------



## Keeks

Peace frog said:


> Good luck with that leg workout in the morning,I started to feel it in my legs this morning


I did it yesterday and my legs are in bits!!


----------



## Mingster

Reading that you went to work without your bait made me feel quite ill mate. I would have had to go straight home. There's no way I could go to work without enough food to last the shift and a couple of extra 'bonus' meals to boot.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> Good luck with that leg workout in the morning,I started to feel it in my legs this morning


Thanks, Ill give it my best shot


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Reading that you went to work without your bait made me feel quite ill mate. I would have had to go straight home. There's no way I could go to work without enough food to last the shift and a couple of extra 'bonus' meals to boot.


My relationship with food is quite odd at the moment.

Normally I LOVE food and eat what I want , only thing I used to do was ensure Id had enough protein.

My idea of a pre workout meal was a couple of jam doughnuts FFS

Now I'm only eating what Liam tells me to eat.

Apart from my cheat meal that I was allowed last week, I have not enjoyed a single meal.

Right now I'm no longer eating for pleasure, I'm eating what I'm told in the belief that doing so will achieve the results I desire.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> My relationship with food is quite odd at the moment.
> 
> Normally I LOVE food and eat what I want , only thing I used to do was ensure Id had enough protein.
> 
> My idea of a pre workout meal was a couple of jam doughnuts FFS
> 
> Now I'm only eating what Liam tells me to eat.
> 
> Apart from my cheat meal that I was allowed last week, I have not enjoyed a single meal.
> 
> Right now I'm no longer eating for pleasure, I'm eating what I'm told in the belief that doing so will achieve the results I desire.


Good luck mate. I'm lucky in that I enjoy everything that I eat. I enjoy a high fat, high protein, moderate to low carb diet and this works for me. I couldn't eat stuff just for it's effect on my physique. That takes a special dedication so you deserve a great deal of respect.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Good luck mate. I'm lucky in that I enjoy everything that I eat. I enjoy a high fat, high protein, moderate to low carb diet and this works for me. I couldn't eat stuff just for it's effect on my physique. That takes a special dedication so you deserve a great deal of respect.


Thanks

I'm doing this so I don't look like a beached whale whilst on holiday

The way I'm looking at it is, its just for 20 weeks, and then I've got 10 days of eating and drinking what ever I want on holiday


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sorry @liam0810 @Peace frog @Keeks I let you guys down. I didn't finish the workout.

To be fair I didn't wimp out, I just ran out of time

*Leg Extensions *

Set 1 : 20.0x50 (This was the hardest rest period of the workout in that I had enough time to start thinking, if I hurt this much after 1 set, how will I finish this exercise let alone the workout :lol: )

Set 2 : 20.0x50

Set 3 : 20.0x50

Set 4 : 20.0x50

*Barbell Front Squat * X 6

bar rolling off my shoulders due to poor form

Had a think about what I could do to replace this that will work my quads rather than my posterior chain

*Barbell High Bar, narrow stance, box squats with 80% ROM (no lock out)*

Only 30 seconds rest between sets

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 60.0x10

Set 3 : 60.0x10

Set 4 : 60.0x10

Set 5 : 60.0x10

Set 6 : 60.0x10

Set 7 : 60.0x10

Set 8 : 60.0x10

Set 9 : 60.0x10

Set 10 : 60.0x10

this destroyed me. I could not even catch my breath between sets, had to grab a belt as towards the end my form was going and I was feeling it in my lower back

*Leg Press Machine With One Leg*

Set 1 : 50.0x10

Set 2 : 75.0x10

Set 3 : 100.0x4

Set 4 : 50.0x15


----------



## Rykard

do you have a hack squat machine?

i can't do front squats either, hurt my delts too much.


----------



## Peace frog

Well you got most of it in,I struggle with front squats as well with bar moving and hurting shoulders,I alternated between cross arm and standard palms and elbows up to make it less painfull on my shoulders


----------



## Keeks

Good session anyway. :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Great effort mate,you will look brilliant for that holiday at this rate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> do you have a hack squat machine?
> 
> i can't do front squats either, hurt my delts too much.


Yes mate


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:



> Yes mate
> 
> View attachment 159893


Your garage is better equipped than most gyms!


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yes mate
> 
> View attachment 159893


Show off..... :tongue: don't make me put up a pic of my stepper up again! Hehe....


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> Your garage is better equipped than most gyms!


Its getting there Mate. I've been collecting bits for quite a few years. I figure I would spend £25 a month on gym membership so I can spend £300 a year on maintaining, and adding new equipment without it actually costing me anything


----------



## Peace frog

Nice gym,would love a home gym one day


----------



## Rykard

can you use the hack squat with differing foot position to nail the quads?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> can you use the hack squat with differing foot position to nail the quads?


Hack squat targets the quads and secondarily the glutes. I didn't use it in place of the front squats because I was due to use it later on in the workout, after some lunges. I simply ran out of time mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> Nice gym,would love a home gym one day


thanks mate.

I do like that I don't have to wait for anyone to get out of my way but I could do with more floor space and I do sometimes miss the encouragement you get when training with others


----------



## BestBefore1989

Because I ran out of time yesterday morning, I didn't do any post workout stretching, Big mistake! I can hardly bend my legs this morning.

Just finishing meal 1 then its off to do chest :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Good workout this morning, with a few exercises increased in weight

*Barbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x4

Set 2 : 90.0x4

Set 3 : 100.0x4

Set 4 : 105.0x4

*Incline press to upper pec *

Set 1 : 70.0x8

Set 2 : 70.0x8

Set 3 : 70.0x8

Set 4 : 70.0x10

*Dumbbell Fly *

Set 1 : 20.0x12

Set 2 : 20.0x12

*Wide Grip Barbell Bench Pause Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x12

Set 2 : 70.0x10

Set 3 : 80.0x6

Set 4A : 110.0xFail (lowered the bar nice and controlled, counted "one mississippi" in my head, went to push and it was not moving)

stripped the weights, psyched myself up and...

Set 4B : 100.0x3

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press / Push Up Super set *

Set 1 : 25.0x10 / 13

Set 2 : 25.0x10 / 10

Set 3 : 25.0x10 / 11

*Calf Press On Leg Press *

Set 1 : 150.0x20

Set 2 : 200.0x15

Set 3 : 250.0x10

Set 4 : 300.0x5 as my rep range was going I then pumped out as many partials as I could


----------



## 25434

Well done Dave...oh darrrrrnnnnn my mouth!  . X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Well done Dave...oh darrrrrnnnnn my mouth!  . X


 :lol: the red swimming trunks get their next outing on Saturday


----------



## BestBefore1989

25 min fasted cardio done on the crosstrainer, and I felt it in my quads and glutes!

did some static stretching and that's me done for today.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dam, Just realised I should have done 35 min this morning not 25.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dam, Just realised I should have done 35 min this morning not 25.


Liam is going to shout at you now mate


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dam, Just realised I should have done 35 min this morning not 25.


Awwwwwww! Right I want an hours HIIT tomorrow and 1000 push ups and 1000 burpees to make up for it! Haha


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> Awwwwwww! Right I want an hours HIIT tomorrow and 1000 push ups and 1000 burpees to make up for it! Haha


 :scared: :surrender:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning all.

Its back day and rather than do 60% of my workout before running out of time and making myself late for work I have decided to do my workout tonight. So this morning I did some Sun salutations and a little static stretching. Dam its scary how quickly I loose flexibility


----------



## BestBefore1989

So Tonight's workout was

*Barbell Bent Over Row *

Set 1 : 20.0x15

Set 2 : 50.0x8

Set 3 : 70.0x6

Set 4 : 70.0x6

Set 5 : 90.0x4

*Chin Up/ pull up*

I returned to this as I wasn't feeling the weighted partial reps in my lats as much. The 50 reps where done assisted but as fast as possible

Set 1 : 0.0x50

*Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 100.0x10

Set 2 : 150.0x8

Set 3 : 200.0x5

Set 4 : 250.0x0 230.0x1

couldn't even move the 250 off the floor today. Im going to blame that on the 50 rep pull ups

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown*

Set 1 : 45.0x10

Set 2 : 45.0x10

Set 3 : 45.0x10

*Dumbbell One Arm Row*

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x10

Set 3 : 30.0x10

Set 4 : 30.0x8

these should have been done as supersets with Dumbbell Straight Arm Pullovers but I broke my screw collar dumbbell and don't trust the spring collars to hold the weight on the bar whilst I haul it vertically over my face.

*Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl *

Set 1 : 20.0x8

Set 2 : 20.0x8

Set 3 : 20.0x8

Set 4 : 20.0x8


----------



## 25434

liam0810 said:


> Awwwwwww! Right I want an hours HIIT tomorrow and 1000 push ups and 1000 burpees to make up for it! Haha


Yes yes get to it! And video or no video!!!!....:laugh::laugh: :tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight was shoulders

*Barbell Shoulder to Nose Press*

Set 1 : 30.0x8

Set 2 : 50.0x4

Set 3 : 75.0x4

*Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 14.0x6

Set 2 : 14.0x6

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 14.0x8

Set 2 : 14.0x8

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press *

20 second rest between sets

Set 1 : 14.0x15

Set 2 : 14.0x15

Set 3 : 14.0x15

Set 4 : 14.0x10

*Seated Calf Raise *

Set 1 : 100.0x50

Set 2 : 100.0x50

*Cable Triceps Pushdown*

Set 1 : 45.0x10

Set 2 : 45.0x12

*Dumbbell One Arm Triceps Extension *

Set 1 : 12.5x8

Set 2 : 12.5x8


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

is the barbell shoulder to nose press like a partial? lift up to the nose only?


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> is the barbell shoulder to nose press like a partial? lift up to the nose only?


They are odd, they are like a partial in so far as I press the bar overhead then lower the bar but instead of bringing it down to my delts/ upper chest, I only lower it as far as my nose before pressing it overhead again.


----------



## Peace frog

Strong calf raises I can't get near that for 50reps and my calfs are still [email protected]


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> Strong calf raises I can't get near that for 50reps and my calfs are still [email protected]


Ill swap you, your delts for my calves


----------



## BestBefore1989

*H - 19*

Lost 1.6lbs this week. Liam is happy with that so I guess its OK



after weigh in I did my 30 min cardio and then put on my Hasselhoff baywatch costume for the update pics


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> *H - 19*
> 
> Lost 1.6lbs this week. Liam is happy with that so I guess its OK
> 
> View attachment 160199
> 
> 
> after weigh in I did my 30 min cardio and then put on my Hasselhoff baywatch costume for the update pics
> 
> View attachment 160200
> View attachment 160201


As said mate we are after 1-2lb weight loss every week. Anymore and you can be at risk of losing muscle and we don't want that. You're doing really well mate so keep at it


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its been a tough day.

I did a couple of rounds of Sun Salutations followed by some static stretching before breakfast this morning so the day got off to a good start. :thumb:

For reasons I wont bore you with I then did not got to eat again until gone 3pm :no:

Meal 3 was eaten when I got home at about 6pm. :sad:

I have just finished writing reports and other work related stuff and have swallowed a caffeine tablet so I shall hit the gym in about 30 / 45 min time.

Its leg day, last week I did not exactly cover myself in glory when I failed to finish the volume workout that Liam posted.

Tonight I am going to grit my teeth, gird my loins and do it again, only this time I shan't let the side down.


----------



## biglbs

No sleep for you then......good luck though


----------



## biglbs

liam0810 said:


> As said mate we are after 1-2lb weight loss every week. Anymore and you can be at risk of losing muscle and we don't want that. You're doing really well mate so keep at it


Not only that,but because BB4 has not 'pumped'the muscles before in his strength training there will be a hell of a lot of mass gained from the change over,i experience it every time i switch over,...also water weight will be creeping in no matter what with the Test,so his loses of fat will look far less on paper,as we know Liam,great work you guys..


----------



## 25434

Evening BB.....I guessyoull be busy girding your loins right now....titter, titter.....now go pump them legs muster!! Gooooo...goooo.gooooooooooo.........

I've got an interview on Wednesday.....totally cacking myself......gulp.....please feel free to gird your loins for me on Tuesday evening....thank you....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Evening BB.....I guessyoull be busy girding your loins right now....titter, titter.....now go pump them legs muster!! Gooooo...goooo.gooooooooooo.........
> 
> I've got an interview on Wednesday.....totally cacking myself......gulp.....please feel free to gird your loins for me on Tuesday evening....thank you....


fingers cross x


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> fingers cross x


Your fingers are cross? Oh lawwwwwwd! What's the remedy for this I know not :no: and BB can't help, he's in the garage doing something dodgy with his loins....:laugh::laugh:....

Just mucking...thanks cap'n...x


----------



## liam0810

biglbs said:


> Not only that,but because BB4 has not 'pumped'the muscles before in his strength training there will be a hell of a lot of mass gained from the change over,i experience it every time i switch over,...also water weight will be creeping in no matter what with the Test,so his loses of fat will look far less on paper,as we know Liam,great work you guys..


That's what I'm hoping for mate, as he's still quite new to this style of training I'm hoping he'll gain some muscle whilst losing bodyfat. Yes that is very hard to do as we all know to gain muscle you do mostly need to be in a calorie surplus but it can happen and I think it will with him. He trains hard and he's honest when if he doesn't finish sessions and I like that he'll go back and finish it later on. That's dedication and for me I can't ask for more than that from someone


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Evening BB.....I guessyoull be busy girding your loins right now....titter, titter.....now go pump them legs muster!! Gooooo...goooo.gooooooooooo.........
> 
> I've got an interview on Wednesday.....totally cacking myself......gulp.....please feel free to gird your loins for me on Tuesday evening....thank you....


good luck Hun X Ill be wishing you all the best


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Flubs said:


> Evening BB.....I guessyoull be busy girding your loins right now....titter, titter.....now go pump them legs muster!! Gooooo...goooo.gooooooooooo.........
> 
> I've got an interview on Wednesday.....totally cacking myself......gulp.....please feel free to gird your loins for me on Tuesday evening....thank you....


best of luck flubs :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

OMG!

*Leg Extensions*

Set 1 : 20.0x50

Set 2 : 20.0x50

Set 3 : 20.0x50

Set 4 : 20.0x50

Pain, that's all

*Barbell High Bar, narrow stance, box squats with 80% ROM (no lock out) *

30 second rest between sets

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 60.0x10

Set 3 : 60.0x10

Set 4 : 60.0x10

Set 5 : 60.0x10

Set 6 : 60.0x10

Set 7 : 60.0x10

Set 8 : 60.0x10

Set 9 : 60.0x10

Set 10 : 60.0x10

On the last set I was so tired I hit the bottom of the hook on the left hand side when I went to rack the bar. The jolt hurt my back but there was no way I was going to quit

*Leg Press Machine With One Leg *

Set 1 : 40.0x10

Set 2 : 60.0x10

Set 3 : 80.0x10

Set 4 : 100.0x10

Set 5 : 120.0x8

Set 6 : 140.0x4

Set 7 : 100.0x5

Set 8 : 50.0x10

*Bodyweight Lunges *

Set 1 : 0.0x50

*Hack Squat - partial reps *

Set 1 : 50.0x10

Set 2 : 50.0x10

Set 3 : 50.0x10

Set 4 : 50.0x10

Set 5 : 50.0x10

Set 6 : 50.0x10

Set 7 : 50.0x10

Set 8 : 50.0x10

Set 9 : 50.0x10

Set 10 : 50.0x10

LOL the range of motion got less and less

Ive drank my post workout drink, going to get another meal and go to bed, I'm wasted


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> OMG!
> 
> *Leg Extensions*
> 
> Set 1 : 20.0x50
> 
> Set 2 : 20.0x50
> 
> Set 3 : 20.0x50
> 
> Set 4 : 20.0x50
> 
> Pain, that's all
> 
> *Barbell High Bar, narrow stance, box squats with 80% ROM (no lock out) *
> 
> 30 second rest between sets
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 60.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 60.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 60.0x10
> 
> Set 5 : 60.0x10
> 
> Set 6 : 60.0x10
> 
> Set 7 : 60.0x10
> 
> Set 8 : 60.0x10
> 
> Set 9 : 60.0x10
> 
> Set 10 : 60.0x10
> 
> On the last set I was so tired I hit the bottom of the hook on the left hand side when I went to rack the bar. The jolt hurt my back but there was no way I was going to quit
> 
> *Leg Press Machine With One Leg *
> 
> Set 1 : 40.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 60.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 80.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 100.0x10
> 
> Set 5 : 120.0x8
> 
> Set 6 : 140.0x4
> 
> Set 7 : 100.0x5
> 
> Set 8 : 50.0x10
> 
> *Bodyweight Lunges *
> 
> Set 1 : 0.0x50
> 
> *Hack Squat - partial reps *
> 
> Set 1 : 50.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 50.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 50.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 50.0x10
> 
> Set 5 : 50.0x10
> 
> Set 6 : 50.0x10
> 
> Set 7 : 50.0x10
> 
> Set 8 : 50.0x10
> 
> Set 9 : 50.0x10
> 
> Set 10 : 50.0x10
> 
> LOL the range of motion got less and less
> 
> Ive drank my post workout drink, going to get another meal and go to bed, I'm wasted


thats a lot of sets, sounds killer lol


----------



## Zola

Sounds exhausting mate haha! Good work


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> thats a lot of sets, sounds killer lol


Love the new avi mate:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Sounds exhausting mate haha! Good work


I am hurting now, so god only knows how Im going to get out of bed in the morning :lol:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I am hurting now, so god only knows how Im going to get out of bed in the morning :lol:


It's 4 in the morning.....as the song goes, and I'm chuckling to myself at the thought of how you will manage the whole "let's get ready for work thing" after that little lot..... :scared: I suspect there will be hobbling......and crying...oh yes! Plenty of manly sniffles going on....:laugh:

BB....di read right there? You did four sets of 50 reps at 20kgs of leg extensions? So 200 in total? :crying: Ouch......orrr was it 4 sets of 20 reps @ 50kgs? When I was being trained, a loooooong time ago, I was told to do 4 sets of 20 as a warm up and it's maiden, moodier I tell thee....but 4 @ 50 would pretty much wipe me out before I even got going......how you must have laarrrrrfed when you got off the machine....lmao! X

Well done BB....well done indeed..


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Love the new avi mate:thumbup1:


It's all about the diet mate :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

It's a killer leg session isn't it?! I couldn't walk properly for days, great work! :thumbup1:

And good luck @Flubs for the interview. :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> It's 4 in the morning.....as the song goes, and I'm chuckling to myself at the thought of how you will manage the whole "let's get ready for work thing" after that little lot..... :scared: I suspect there will be hobbling......and crying...oh yes! Plenty of manly sniffles going on....:laugh:
> 
> BB....di read right there? You did four sets of 50 reps at 20kgs of leg extensions? So 200 in total? :crying: Ouch......orrr was it 4 sets of 20 reps @ 50kgs? When I was being trained, a loooooong time ago, I was told to do 4 sets of 20 as a warm up and it's maiden, moodier I tell thee....but 4 @ 50 would pretty much wipe me out before I even got going......how you must have laarrrrrfed when you got off the machine....lmao! X
> 
> Well done BB....well done indeed..


Yes it was 4 sets of 50 reps at 20Kg :crying:

Its a killer workout that liam0810 posted and both He, Peace frog and Keeks have all completed and posted in their journals so the challenge was there and I had to match their effort even if I cant match their weights


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> It's a killer leg session isn't it?! I couldn't walk properly for days, great work! :thumbup1:
> 
> And good luck @Flubs for the interview. :beer:


Thanks, I'm just happy I got to the end of it :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks, I'm just happy I got to the end of it :thumb:


Next is the 1000 one! Think when I'm get back from holiday I'm gonna do it myself to punish myself!


----------



## biglbs

Go



Flubs said:


> Evening BB.....I guessyoull be busy girding your loins right now....titter, titter.....now go pump them legs muster!! Gooooo...goooo.gooooooooooo.........
> 
> I've got an interview on Wednesday.....totally cacking myself......gulp.....please feel free to gird your loins for me on Tuesday evening....thank you....


Good luck missy! x


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didn't get home until 7pm and I fell asleep in front of my PC reading journals on here.

I should be training chest tonight but I also have to cook my food for the rest of the week and my dinner tonight and I just don't have enough time or energy to do both.

My revised plan is to do tomorrows cardio session in the morning and do the chest workout I should have done today tomorrow night.

@Flubs In case I don't get time to sign in the morning, Good Luck with the interview. I will be thinking about you.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Don't overdo it mate! You needs your rest.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Good luck @Flubs x


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I didn't get home until 7pm and I fell asleep in front of my PC reading journals on here.
> 
> I should be training chest tonight but I also have to cook my food for the rest of the week and my dinner tonight and I just don't have enough time or energy to do both.
> 
> My revised plan is to do tomorrows cardio session in the morning and do the chest workout I should have done today tomorrow night.
> 
> @[Redacted] In case I don't get time to sign in the morning, Good Luck with the interview. I will be thinking about you.


Best you make sure you do what u have planned BB.....or it's the slidey slope down to porksville for you... :tongue:

Hey BB, sorry for my Ickle hijack there, I didn't mean to...but thank you everyone....I'm actually cramming at the moment in bed, prepping smart and concise questions fir my interrogation...ooop! I mean interview for tomorra. Suit is all set out and my mahooooosive lucky pants.....which.....cough.....it's true to say, have been massively unlucky so far.....however, looking on the bright side...I feel all tucked in neat and tidy whilst I'm making a muppet of myself... :lol:

Cheers.....

And Dave, I mean BB.....nice and early for the cardio ok? Hurrr hurrr.....x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Best you make sure you do what u have planned BB.....or it's the slidey slope down to porksville for you... :tongue:
> 
> Hey BB, sorry for my Ickle hijack there, I didn't mean to...but thank you everyone....I'm actually cramming at the moment in bed, prepping smart and concise questions fir my interrogation...ooop! I mean interview for tomorra. Suit is all set out and my mahooooosive lucky pants.....which.....cough.....it's true to say, have been massively unlucky so far.....however, looking on the bright side...I feel all tucked in neat and tidy whilst I'm making a muppet of myself... :lol:
> 
> Cheers.....
> 
> And Dave, I mean BB.....nice and early for the cardio ok? Hurrr hurrr.....x


Fingers crossed for you hon x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Best you make sure you do what u have planned BB.....or it's the slidey slope down to porksville for you... :tongue:
> 
> Hey BB, sorry for my Ickle hijack there, I didn't mean to...but thank you everyone....I'm actually cramming at the moment in bed, prepping smart and concise questions fir my interrogation...ooop! I mean interview for tomorra. Suit is all set out and my mahooooosive lucky pants.....which.....cough.....it's true to say, have been massively unlucky so far.....however, looking on the bright side...I feel all tucked in neat and tidy whilst I'm making a muppet of myself... :lol:
> 
> Cheers.....
> 
> And Dave, I mean BB.....nice and early for the cardio ok? Hurrr hurrr.....x


Yes Pam, i was up nice and early and did my half hour of cardio, i had to turn the resistance down a bit as my legs are still killing me.

Good luck later, I will be thinking of you all suited and booted and tucked in...........


----------



## BestBefore1989

yesterdays chest workout done tonight...

Some of the weights went up, I fell one rep short on the last set of the barbell incline press and somehow I'm stupid enough to forget that the dumbbell incline bench should have been super setted with press ups 

*Barbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x4

Set 2 : 90.0x4

Set 3 : 100.0x4

Set 4 : 110.0x3

*Incline press to upper pec *

Set 1 : 75.0x8

Set 2 : 75.0x8

Set 3 : 75.0x8

Set 4 : 75.0x8

*Dumbbell Fly*

Set 1 : 20.0x12

Set 2 : 20.0x12

*Wide Grip Paused Barbell Bench Press*

Set 1 : 60.0x12

Set 2 : 70.0x10

Set 3 : 80.0x6

Set 4 : 105.0x3

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 25.0x10

Set 2 : 25.0x10

Set 3 : 25.0x10

*Calf Press On Leg Press *

Set 1 : 150.0x20

Set 2 : 200.0x15

Set 3 : 250.0x10

Set 4 : 300.0x5


----------



## BestBefore1989

Had a stupidly early start to the working day today and I didn't get up in time to cook my planned breakfast.

I was however able to get into a cafe at about 9.30 so ordered 4 scrambled eggs on a single slice of toast. Not the planned macros but hopefully not so far out as to effect my this weeks results. PS I thought I was a bad cook but I could have done better, they where dry and horrid.

3 days after the Killer leg work out and my legs are still complaining LOL

I didn't get home until about 7pm and after such a long day I am knackered, so much so that I almost allowed myself to miss tonight's workout, but in a bizarre twist my wife helped.

She decided she wanted to treat us all to a Chinese and tried to persuade me that as I hadn't cheated on my diet I was due a cheat meal.

My will power strong enough to resist ordering anything, but now its arrived and the house is full of the smell of yummy food and the only way I'm going to escape it is to go hit the gym/


----------



## Peace frog

Not had Chinese in months,really fancy it now,damn it


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Had a stupidly early start to the working day today and I didn't get up in time to cook my planned breakfast.
> 
> I was however able to get into a cafe at about 9.30 so ordered 4 scrambled eggs on a single slice of toast. Not the planned macros but hopefully not so far out as to effect my this weeks results. PS I thought I was a bad cook but I could have done better, they where dry and horrid.
> 
> 3 days after the Killer leg work out and my legs are still complaining LOL
> 
> I didn't get home until about 7pm and after such a long day I am knackered, so much so that I almost allowed myself to miss tonight's workout, but in a bizarre twist my wife helped.
> 
> She decided she wanted to treat us all to a Chinese and tried to persuade me that as I hadn't cheated on my diet I was due a cheat meal.
> 
> My will power strong enough to resist ordering anything, but now its arrived and the house is full of the smell of yummy food and the only way I'm going to escape it is to go hit the gym/


Mate we are only human


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Mate we are only human


you might look human,


----------



## BestBefore1989

So, Tonight's workout went like this;

*Barbell Bent Over Row*

Set 1 : 20.0x15

Set 2 : 50.0x8

Set 3 : 70.0x6

Set 4 : 70.0x6

Set 5 : 90.0x4

*Chin Up *

Set 1 : assistedx50

*Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 100.0x5

Set 2 : 100.0x5

Set 3 : 150.0x5

Set 4 : 180.0x3

Set 5 : 220.0x5

Looking back on my notes I have lifted more for a single rep in the past. once managed 260Kg whilst trying to keep up with biglbs and Bad Alan, but I think that is a new record for reps at 220Kg.

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown *

Set 1 : 50.0x10

Set 2 : 50.0x10

Set 3 : 50.0x10

*
Dumbbell One Arm Row*

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x10

Set 3 : 30.0x10

Set 4 : 30.0x10

*Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl *

Set 1 : 20.0x8

Set 2 : 20.0x8

Set 3 : 20.0x8

Set 4 : 20.0x8

I'm pleased with how well it went given the day I had and how late I trained


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> you might look human,


Pmsl ...caught me there!


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Had a stupidly early start to the working day today and I didn't get up in time to cook my planned breakfast.
> 
> I was however able to get into a cafe at about 9.30 so ordered 4 scrambled eggs on a single slice of toast. Not the planned macros but hopefully not so far out as to effect my this weeks results. PS I thought I was a bad cook but I could have done better, they where dry and horrid.
> 
> *3 days after the Killer leg work out and my legs are still complaining LOL*
> 
> I didn't get home until about 7pm and after such a long day I am knackered, so much so that I almost allowed myself to miss tonight's workout, but in a bizarre twist my wife helped.
> 
> She decided she wanted to treat us all to a Chinese and tried to persuade me that as I hadn't cheated on my diet I was due a cheat meal.
> 
> My will power strong enough to resist ordering anything, but now its arrived and the house is full of the smell of yummy food and the only way I'm going to escape it is to go hit the gym/


Thank god I wasn't the only one then!!!

And great will power there avoiding the Chinese! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was deep in thought today when some one told me to watch my thoughts;

Thoughts become words

Words become actions

Actions become habit

Habits reveal character

Character dictates destiny.

So as I sit here knackered from a long hard week, thinking about hitting the gym again, I take solace in the fact that looking good on the Beach in March isn't just something I desire;

Its my Destiny


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was deep in thought today when some one told me to watch my thoughts;
> 
> Thoughts become words
> 
> Words become actions
> 
> Actions become habit
> 
> Habits reveal character
> 
> Character dictates destiny.
> 
> So as I sit here knackered from a long hard week, thinking about hitting the gym again, I take solace in the fact that looking good on the Beach in March isn't just something I desire;
> 
> Its my Destiny


AAAAAAAnd the truth shall set thee free....


----------



## BestBefore1989

I guess that 3 consecutive days of training at full intensity, is 1 day too many for me as I failed at the first exercise so I kept the weights the same as last week (except the One Arm Triceps Extension)

*Barbell Shoulder to Nose Press *

Set 1 : 30.0x8

Set 2 : 50.0x4

Set 3 : 75.0x2 :cursing: turned it into a drop set 70.0x1 65.0x3 55.0x6

*Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 14.0x6

Set 2 : 14.0x6

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 14.0x8

Set 2 : 14.0x8

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press *

Set 1 : 14.0x15

Set 2 : 14.0x15

Set 3 : 14.0x12

Set 4 : 14.0x10

*Seated Calf Raise *

Set 1 : 100.0x50

Set 2 : 110.0x50

*Cable Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 47.5x10

Set 2 : 47.5x10

*Dumbbell One Arm Triceps Extension *

Set 1 : 14.0x8

Set 2 : 14.0x8


----------



## liam0810

How weight loss been this week? I'm home early due to certain issues so email me tomorrow evening and I'll get back to you sharpish!

Oh and 220 x 5 on deads is strong!!!! Well done


----------



## 25434

Morning BB. Just swooshing in to say well done on keeping going this week as I know it's difficult when your tired from work etc. have a great weekend.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> So, Tonight's workout went like this;
> 
> *Barbell Bent Over Row*
> 
> Set 1 : 20.0x15
> 
> Set 2 : 50.0x8
> 
> Set 3 : 70.0x6
> 
> Set 4 : 70.0x6
> 
> Set 5 : 90.0x4
> 
> *Chin Up *
> 
> Set 1 : assistedx50
> 
> *Barbell Deadlift*
> 
> Set 1 : 100.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 100.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 150.0x5
> 
> Set 4 : 180.0x3
> 
> Set 5 : 220.0x5
> 
> Looking back on my notes I have lifted more for a single rep in the past. once managed 260Kg whilst trying to keep up with biglbs and Bad Alan, but I think that is a new record for reps at 220Kg.
> 
> *Wide Grip Lat Pulldown *
> 
> Set 1 : 50.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 50.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 50.0x10
> 
> *
> Dumbbell One Arm Row*
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 30.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 30.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 30.0x10
> 
> *Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl *
> 
> Set 1 : 20.0x8
> 
> Set 2 : 20.0x8
> 
> Set 3 : 20.0x8
> 
> Set 4 : 20.0x8
> 
> I'm pleased with how well it went given the day I had and how late I trained


good work with the pb mate. is there any reason why you do such a high number of assisted chins? could you not do 10 unassisted?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> I guess that 3 consecutive days of training at full intensity, is 1 day too many for me as I failed at the first exercise so I kept the weights the same as last week (except the One Arm Triceps Extension)
> 
> *Barbell Shoulder to Nose Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x8
> 
> Set 2 : 50.0x4
> 
> Set 3 : 75.0x2 :cursing: turned it into a drop set 70.0x1 65.0x3 55.0x6
> 
> *Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise *
> 
> Set 1 : 14.0x6
> 
> Set 2 : 14.0x6
> 
> *Dumbbell Lateral Raise *
> 
> Set 1 : 14.0x8
> 
> Set 2 : 14.0x8
> 
> *Dumbbell Shoulder Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 14.0x15
> 
> Set 2 : 14.0x15
> 
> Set 3 : 14.0x12
> 
> Set 4 : 14.0x10
> 
> *Seated Calf Raise *
> 
> Set 1 : 100.0x50
> 
> Set 2 : 110.0x50
> 
> *Cable Triceps Pushdown *
> 
> Set 1 : 47.5x10
> 
> Set 2 : 47.5x10
> 
> *Dumbbell One Arm Triceps Extension *
> 
> Set 1 : 14.0x8
> 
> Set 2 : 14.0x8


3 days consecutive weights would kill me nowadays.


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> How weight loss been this week? I'm home early due to certain issues so email me tomorrow evening and I'll get back to you sharpish!
> 
> Oh and 220 x 5 on deads is strong!!!! Well done


Sorry to hear you had to cut your holiday short mate. I sent you a quick email this morning before I saw this.

In a bit of a hurry now, I need to get my half hour cardio in before I go spend the day walking around the MCM London Comic Con with my daughter


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning BB. Just swooshing in to say well done on keeping going this week as I know it's difficult when your tired from work etc. have a great weekend.


come on now Mrs

tell me what it is you know I want to hear.

here or by email, just let me know how it went and when you'll know


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> good work with the pb mate. is there any reason why you do such a high number of assisted chins? could you not do 10 unassisted?


because thats what Liam told me to do


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> because thats what Liam told me to do


fair do's!


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> because thats what Liam told me to do


I'm glad you do as you're told, like the good chap that you are.......

Nowsendmeatennerinthepostrightnowplease! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

*H - 19*



I worked dam hard for that 1.2lb drop this week


----------



## BestBefore1989

Half an hours fasted cardo done and some static stretches.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Half an hour fasted cardio in the bag :thumbup1:

My cardio has been upped this week to compensate for a fish and chips meal planned with my mum on Thursday.

Legs tonight


----------



## Rykard

a quick finisher for legs

exercise bike, set the seat to your leg isn't quite straight when the pedal is at the bottom, you then need to pedal with the resistance set so the rpm is between 45 and 60 rpm. do this for 5 mins, try to keep a steady body position and not move around. - harder than it sounds..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

my legs finisher is bulgarian split squats. 3 sets of 10 to 15 each leg with a dumbbell in each hand. It hurts.


----------



## Rykard

lol - masochist


----------



## Zola

You're going great mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> a quick finisher for legs
> 
> exercise bike, set the seat to your leg isn't quite straight when the pedal is at the bottom, you then need to pedal with the resistance set so the rpm is between 45 and 60 rpm. do this for 5 mins, try to keep a steady body position and not move around. - harder than it sounds..


I might give it a try at some time mate, my exercise bike does not get much use to be honest and I'm not even sure if it shows the speed in RPM but Ill have a look


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> a quick finisher for legs
> 
> exercise bike, set the seat to your leg isn't quite straight when the pedal is at the bottom, you then need to pedal with the resistance set so the rpm is between 45 and 60 rpm. do this for 5 mins, try to keep a steady body position and not move around. - harder than it sounds..





Dirk McQuickly said:


> my legs finisher is bulgarian split squats. 3 sets of 10 to 15 each leg with a dumbbell in each hand. It hurts.


On the routine Liam has me on, my finisher is 3 sets of 15 rep Dumbbell Lunges, (I've not managed to do them without falling over yet)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> You're going great mate


thanks mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Very strange tonight.

All my meals where to plan. Had to swap a solid meal for a shake and oat cakes, but that is a prescribed contingency so alls good.

An hour before my planned workout I had my caffeine tab, and 20 min before I had my planned pre workout shake. about this time for some reason I was hit with a feeling of impending doom. I don't know why or where it came from but there it was!

I gave myself a little talking to, something on the lines of shut the [email protected] up and squat and went to my gym.

My warm up sucked, I felt rigid and inflexible, I even dropped a bar on my foot:surrender:

I simply didn't feel comfortable squatting so instead I swapped squats with legpress

*Leg Press *

Set 1 : 150.0x12

Set 2 : 200.0x10

Set 3 : 250.0x8

Set 4 : 300.0x6

Set 5 : 350.0x5, 300.0x4, 240.0x8, 200.0x10 Drop set

I was pleased with that

*Leg Extensions *

5kg increase

Set 1 : 35.0x25

Set 2 : 35.0x25

Set 3 : 35.0x25

Set 4 : 35.0x25

*Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift*

Set 1 : 70.0x10

Set 2 : 100.0x10

Set 3 : 120.0x8

Set 4 : 120.0x8

*Dumbbell Lunges *

all without falling over LOL

Set 1 : 0.0x15

Set 2 : 0.0x15

Set 3 : 0.0x15


----------



## Keeks

Oh no, that's not good. Do you always have the same pre-workout? Could be stims?!

We all get sessions when we don't feel right.


----------



## Peace frog

Probably just an off day mate I had pretty much a whole off week last week lol,you'll prob be back to yourself next session


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Oh no, that's not good. Do you always have the same pre-workout? Could be stims?!
> 
> We all get sessions when we don't feel right.





Peace frog said:


> Probably just an off day mate I had pretty much a whole off week last week lol,you'll prob be back to yourself next session


Thanks


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did my 30min fasted cardio this morning, thanks to @Rykard instead of the cross trainer I dusted off my exercise bike.

Its a Rebok, I don't know what model, anyway I just set it to level 5 and cycled for 30 min. I couldn't adjust the speed reading to RPM, it appears to only give MPH.

I also did some static streatching.

Chest workout tonight :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> I did my 30min fasted cardio this morning, thanks to @Rykard instead of the cross trainer I dusted off my exercise bike.
> 
> Its a Rebok, I don't know what model, anyway I just set it to level 5 and cycled for 30 min. I couldn't adjust the speed reading to RPM, it appears to only give MPH.
> 
> I also did some static streatching.
> 
> Chest workout tonight :thumb:


crank the resistance up so you can only manage 5-10 mins .


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> crank the resistance up so you can only manage 5-10 mins .


I'm following a program set up by Liam, so pretty much I do what he tells me when he tells me


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm following a program set up by Liam, so pretty much I do what he tells me when he tells me


I know lol. the program looks brutal enough already. Think Liam is a sadist :surrender:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's efforts where as follows;

*Barbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x4

Set 2 : 90.0x4

Set 3 : 100.0x4

Set 4 : 105.0x4

*Incline press to upper pec *

Set 1 : 75.0x8

Set 2 : 75.0x8

Set 3 : 75.0x8

Set 4 : 75.0x10

*Dumbbell Fly*

Set 1 : 22.5x12

Set 2 : 22.5x12

*Wide Grip Barbell Paused Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x12

Set 2 : 70.0x10

Set 3 : 80.0x6

Set 4 : 110.0x2

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press / push up Super set *

Set 1 : 25.0x10 /14

Set 2 : 25.0x9 /8

Set 3 : 25.0x10 /4

*Calf Press On Leg Press *

Set 1 : 150.0x25

Set 2 : 200.0x20

Set 3 : 250.0x12

Set 4 : 300.0x5


----------



## liam0810

Good effort mate. One more week and we'll switch it up


----------



## BestBefore1989

Fasted cardio this morning was on the exercise bike again, but instead of playing music I put an episode of Justified on my tablet, placed it on the bikes readout screen and cycled until it was finished.

46 min cardio done.


----------



## Peace frog

Nice work,gonna be lean for that holiday


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> Nice work,gonna be lean for that holiday


I hope so mate but I have a long way to go and a lot of work ahead of me if I'm going to achieve the look I want


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Fasted cardio this morning was on the exercise bike again, but instead of playing music I put an episode of Justified on my tablet, placed it on the bikes readout screen and cycled until it was finished.
> 
> 46 min cardio done.


which series? would be interested to know what you think of the later series


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> which series? would be interested to know what you think of the later series


It was season 5, in fact, today I finished season 5.

I think the program has been consistently good :thumb:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I hope so mate but I have a long way to go and a lot of work ahead of me if I'm going to achieve the look I want


Yes, but you're on the road right? And that's the main thing. X

also just realised whilst reading greshies journal that the likes gave disappeared which is annoying, cos if I haven't got much time, I just like the posts to show I'm reading and a bit of support.....and now, if u don't type it looks like you're not reading which I am....how annoying......

i I might just type a big L as a post....lol... Ok, feel better now I've ranted....humph.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Yes, but you're on the road right? And that's the main thing. X
> 
> also just realised whilst reading greshies journal that the likes gave disappeared which is annoying, cos if I haven't got much time, I just like the posts to show I'm reading and a bit of support.....and now, if u don't type it looks like you're not reading which I am....how annoying......
> 
> i I might just type a big L as a post....lol... Ok, feel better now I've ranted....humph.....


X

The likes will be back soon

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/280750-likes-temporarily-disabled.html?highlight=likes


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I did 30 min fasted cardio on the cross trainer.

Tonight should be my back workout, but Im off to see my mum as today is her 83rd birthday and I am off to take her out and buy her a fish and chips lunch (which is why I have been hitting the cardio so often this week).

She lives about a 2 hour drive away from me so my workout tonight will be later than normal.


----------



## Peace frog

Enjoy that well earned cheat meal


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> This morning I did 30 min fasted cardio on the cross trainer.
> 
> Tonight should be my back workout, but Im off to see my mum as today is her 83rd birthday and I am off to take her out and buy her a fish and chips lunch (which is why I have been hitting the cardio so often this week).
> 
> She lives about a 2 hour drive away from me so my workout tonight will be later than normal.


Enjoy the chippy mate and hope your mam has a good bday


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> Enjoy that well earned cheat meal





liam0810 said:


> Enjoy the chippy mate and hope your mam has a good bday


Thanks :thumb:

The fish and chips lunch was nice :drool:

I have missed meal 3 and I have only just got in, so I will take a pre workout shake as my 3rd meal, a post workout shake as my 4th meal and heat up some chicken and pasta for my 5th and final meal.

I just have to summon the energy for a workout from somewhere.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Well that didn't go to plan.

For a start I went upstairs to change into my gym clothes, sat on the bed and promptly fell asleep. I jerked awake after 20 min or so, finished getting dressed and hit the gym.

*Barbell Bent Over Row*

Set 1 : 20.0x15

Set 2 : 60.0x8

Set 3 : 70.0x6

Set 4 : 80.0x6

Set 5 : 90.0x6

*Chin Up *

Set 1 : 0.0x50 (assisted)

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 100.0x5

Set 2 : 100.0x5

Set 3 : 150.0x5

Set 4 : 180.0x3

Set 5 : 230.0x0 (failed at about knee height on the very first rep :cursing: )

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown *

Set 1 : 55.0x10

Set 2 : 55.0x10

Set 3 : 55.0x10

By now it was 10pm I was totally spent and I still need to get my post workout meal and a solid meal in.

that was by far my poorest workout this year, Ill have to make up for it by smashing my shoulders tomorrow.


----------



## 25434

Hey BB. At least you got in there and did something right? Those fish and chips. Clearly distracted you...hehe....give yourself the credit for going in cos if I'd have flaked out for 20 mins I think I woulda just rolled over for more sleep.

Oh 'like' by the way....hurrr hurrr...


----------



## BestBefore1989

thanks Hun, I need to arrange for an early night tonight. I need sleep


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thats the last workout of the week in the bag :thumb:

*Barbell Shoulder To nose Press *

Set 1 : 30.0x8

Set 2 : 50.0x5

Set 3 : 70.0x6

*Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 15.0x6

Set 2 : 15.0x6

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

Set 1 : 15.0x8

Set 2 : 15.0x8

I think that my form was off on both lateral raise exercises. Its not easy (well I don't find it easy) to self critique but I think perhaps the weight increase (only 1Kg FFS) has caused me to engage my front delts as well as/instead of my side delts

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press *

20 second rest between sets

Set 1 : 15.0x15

Set 2 : 15.0x15

Set 3 : 15.0x15

Set 4 : 15.0x11

*Seated Calf Raise *

Set 1 : 110.0x50

Set 2 : 110.0x50

*Cable Triceps Pushdown*

Set 1 : 47.5x12

Set 2 : 47.5x11

*Dumbbell One Arm Triceps Extension *

Set 1 : 15.0x8

Set 2 : 15.0x8

*Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl *

threw these in as I had missed them out yesterday

Set 1 : 15.0x12

Set 2 : 15.0x12

Set 3 : 15.0x10

Set 4 : 15.0x10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey BB. At least you got in there and did something right? Those fish and chips. Clearly distracted you...hehe....give yourself the credit for going in cos if I'd have flaked out for 20 mins I think I woulda just rolled over for more sleep.
> 
> Oh 'like' by the way....hurrr hurrr...


Ohh Flubs, you can be the proud precipitant of my first ever smiley thanks AND my first ever thumbs up like. I hope your feeling Honoured 

EDIT No you cant, it didn't work :lol:


----------



## 25434

I just tried to do a smilie and a thumbs up for you and neither worked...:laugh::laugh: sooooooo......

Loooooooiiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkeeeeeeeee...... :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I just tried to do a smilie and a thumbs up for you and neither worked...:laugh::laugh: sooooooo......
> 
> Loooooooiiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkeeeeeeeee...... :lol:


I know, its cheating but ........
View attachment 160896
View attachment 160897


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I know, its cheating but ........
> View attachment 160896
> View attachment 160897


 :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thats the last workout of the week in the bag :thumb:
> 
> *Barbell Shoulder To nose Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x8
> 
> Set 2 : 50.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 70.0x6
> 
> *Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise *
> 
> Set 1 : 15.0x6
> 
> Set 2 : 15.0x6
> 
> *Dumbbell Lateral Raise*
> 
> Set 1 : 15.0x8
> 
> Set 2 : 15.0x8
> 
> I think that my form was off on both lateral raise exercises. Its not easy (well I don't find it easy) to self critique but I think perhaps the weight increase (only 1Kg FFS) has caused me to engage my front delts as well as/instead of my side delts
> 
> *Dumbbell Shoulder Press *
> 
> 20 second rest between sets
> 
> Set 1 : 15.0x15
> 
> Set 2 : 15.0x15
> 
> Set 3 : 15.0x15
> 
> Set 4 : 15.0x11
> 
> *Seated Calf Raise *
> 
> Set 1 : 110.0x50
> 
> Set 2 : 110.0x50
> 
> *Cable Triceps Pushdown*
> 
> Set 1 : 47.5x12
> 
> Set 2 : 47.5x11
> 
> *Dumbbell One Arm Triceps Extension *
> 
> Set 1 : 15.0x8
> 
> Set 2 : 15.0x8
> 
> *Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl *
> 
> threw these in as I had missed them out yesterday
> 
> Set 1 : 15.0x12
> 
> Set 2 : 15.0x12
> 
> Set 3 : 15.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 15.0x10


wow. that's a lot of work. well done


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> wow. *that's a lot of work*. well done


I certainly felt that way at the time :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

*H- 17*

View attachment 160908


Despite a fish and chips cheat meal, everything is on track :thumbup1:


----------



## Peace frog

BestBefore1989 said:


> *H- 17*
> 
> View attachment 160908
> 
> 
> Despite a fish and chips cheat meal, everything is on track :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

when's the bloody 'likes' system coming back? this is annoying?


----------



## dt36

Looks like you're on track, buddy.

Sounds like the chis n fips with your Mam was nice too. Got to spend time with the family and keep making those memories... :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Good work. Nice to have a treat and stay on track. :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> when's the bloody 'likes' system coming back? this is annoying?



View attachment 160930


----------



## BestBefore1989

dt36 said:


> Looks like you're on track, buddy.
> 
> Sounds like the chis n fips with your Mam was nice too. Got to spend time with the family and keep making those memories... :thumb:


  Bless her she was 84 this year so I have to make the most of it while I still can


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Good work. Nice to have a treat and stay on track. :thumbup1:


Thanks


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was very tired yesterday having spent the day in London, so I skipped my cardio and went to bed early. I slept from 8.30 last night till gone 8 this morning.

I just did an hours fasted cardio to make up for missing it yesterday


----------



## Zola

You're going great mate! Keep it up


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning my 30 min fasted cardio was hard work but its done now.

I did the bare minimum static stretching.

Legs tonight :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Oi oi! I did legs tonight too....they are a bit jelly like right now....looking forward to tomorrow morning now....:no::laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Oi oi! I did legs tonight too....they are a bit jelly like right now....looking forward to tomorrow morning now....:no::laugh:


wow a Flubs leg workout without a tale of falling over into anyone, or dropping anything on yourself.

are you well?

:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I wasn't feeling too optimistic as I went for my workout tonight as its the first time I have trained my legs when my quads still ache from the crossTrainer workout this morning, but it went well

*Leg Press *

Set 1 : 150.0x15

Set 2 : 200.0x15

Set 3 : 250.0x15

Set 4 : 300.0x8

Set 5 : 300.0x8

*Leg Extensions *

Set 1 : 35.0x25

Set 2 : 35.0x25

Set 3 : 35.0x25

Set 4 : 35.0x25

*Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift *

Set 1 : 60.0x12

Set 2 : 100.0x12

Set 3 : 120.0x12

Set 4 : 120.0x12

I should have done lunges to finish but I was back to falling over so I called it a night.

Off to do dinner now. Going to try make a healthy cottage pie :drool:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Overslept this morning and legs are totally fooked.

I will do some cardio after my workout tonight to make up for this morning


----------



## 25434

I think I've got a bit confused...when I press the like button, dislike comes up, but I have t disliked any of your posts on account that I think your fab and if u did a poo and put a piccie up I would still prolly like it for artistic flair?

Errrrmmmm......well, I prolly wouldn't in truth but you know what I mean right?

Well done on the weight loss...my legs are hurting.....hammies and butt....but it's easing a bit....nice to know we are suffering together....haha..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I think I've got a bit confused...when I press the like button, dislike comes up, but I have t disliked any of your posts on account that I think your fab and if u did a poo and put a piccie up I would still prolly like it for artistic flair?
> 
> Errrrmmmm......well, I prolly wouldn't in truth but you know what I mean right?
> 
> Well done on the weight loss...my legs are hurting.....hammies and butt....but it's easing a bit....nice to know we are suffering together....haha..


and I think your fabtabulous  X

Once you have clicked like it gives you the option to click again to unlike, so in other words remove your like.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout

*Barbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 90.0x5

Set 3 : 100.0x5

Set 4 : 105.0x4

*Incline press to upper pec*

Set 1 : 80.0x8

Set 2 : 80.0x8

Set 3 : 80.0x8

Set 4 : 80.0x8

*Dumbbell Fly *

Set 1 : 22.5x12

Set 2 : 22.5x12

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x12

Set 2 : 70.0x10

Set 3 : 80.0x8

Set 4 : 100.0x3

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press / Push Up Superset*

Set 1 : 25.0x10 / 10

Set 2 : 25.0x10 / 8

Set 3 : 25.0x10 / 4

*Calf Press On Leg Press *

Set 1 : 150.0x30

Set 2 : 200.0x20

Set 3 : 250.0x15

Set 4 : 250.0x15

I had also planned to do 30 min cardio to make up for missing this morning but I've now gone to plan B, 30 min tomorrow morning and 30 min tomorrow evening


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did 30min cardio on the crosstrainer this morning. There will be no weights tonight but I will be doing a second cardio session to make up for missing it yesterday.


----------



## Zola

dedication!


----------



## 25434

Zola said:


> dedication!


Hey Zola! Don't big him up now! He'll have those magnificent red undercrackers on before you know it if you carry on...:laugh:......


----------



## 25434

Errrmmm....I re read that post and it just didn't make sense! Pft....my funnies are really pants! I'll have to go back to the drawing board clearly!

Hey BB....why no weights tonight? Is it a natural rest day? I did delts tonight and somebody showed me all around the world things. I only used 3kg's but it was murder! Murder I tell theeee.....  . Ah well, all in a days trng right?

Notthatyou'dknowcosyouaintdoinganytonight.....cough.... :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> dedication!


Thanks mate.

I've got to stick with the program


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey Zola! Don't big him up now! He'll have those magnificent red undercrackers on before you know it if you carry on...:laugh:......


 :lol:

Hey, don't Diss the Hasselhoff costume :nono:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Errrmmm....I re read that post and it just didn't make sense! Pft....my funnies are really pants! I'll have to go back to the drawing board clearly!
> 
> Hey BB....why no weights tonight? Is it a natural rest day? I did delts tonight and somebody showed me all around the world things. I only used 3kg's but it was murder! Murder I tell theeee.....  . Ah well, all in a days trng right?
> 
> Notthatyou'dknowcosyouaintdoinganytonight.....cough.... :whistling:


No weights tonight coss liam0810 has got me doing a 4 day split for now.

I say for now as he did say he might change my training up at some point in the future.

:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Second Cardio session is in the bag so my deficit has been repaid and I'm back on track 

Fish and sweet potato mash for dinner in a bit, and I might make up some sugar free jelly


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Second Cardio session is in the bag so my deficit has been repaid and I'm back on track
> 
> Fish and sweet potato mash for dinner in a bit, and I might make up some sugar free jelly


Oh yes! Lime flavour sugar free jelly with half a tub of quark whisked up in it.....phwoaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrr........yum yum......

Will be interesting to see what you get up to next trainung wise. I just started a push pull thing.......sooooooo hard not add extra little bits in but I'm being very good sofar...

How do you feel in yourself BB? Feeling tighter? Leaner? More tired, or less on this programme? It is difficult after a long slog at work and a drive etc.....not to mention the call of the sofa.....but it will all be worth it in the end.....you know that right? X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Oh yes! Lime flavour sugar free jelly with half a tub of quark whisked up in it.....phwoaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrr........yum yum......
> 
> Will be interesting to see what you get up to next trainung wise. I just started a push pull thing.......sooooooo hard not add extra little bits in but I'm being very good sofar...
> 
> How do you feel in yourself BB? Feeling tighter? Leaner? More tired, or less on this programme? It is difficult after a long slog at work and a drive etc.....not to mention the call of the sofa.....but it will all be worth it in the end.....you know that right? X


I am feeling OK thanks Hun.

Controlling my food so closely is a first for me, and not something I would want to do forever but this is short term with a specific goal in mind so I can do this.

I feel like the weights I'm lifting are poor and that I've lost power.

To be fair I don't normally train in such a high rep range or with so much volume so I don't know if that's true or just in my head and to be honest it doesn't matter, I can get strong again after my holiday.

Right now when I look in the mirror I don't think I look slimmer, just smaller if you know what I mean, but Liams done this stuff and knows what hes doing so I'm keeping the faith and we will see how I'm looking 16 weeks from now :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I am feeling OK thanks Hun.
> 
> Controlling my food so closely is a first for me, and not something I would want to do forever but this is short term with a specific goal in mind so I can do this.
> 
> I feel like the weights I'm lifting are poor and that I've lost power.
> 
> To be fair I don't normally train in such a high rep range or with so much volume so I don't know if that's true or just in my head and to be honest it doesn't matter, I can get strong again after my holiday.
> 
> Right now when I look in the mirror I don't think I look slimmer, just smaller if you know what I mean, but Liams done this stuff and knows what hes doing so I'm keeping the faith and we will see how I'm looking 16 weeks from now :thumbup1:


Thanks for this response. I'm glad you would say. I think it will be interesting to see the "journey" with you and the result. The food thing is hard to do. I always struggle with that side of things, one "off" routine day and I go to pot a bit, especially if I haven't done a proper food shop.

Thanks again. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings half hour cardio is in the bag :thumbup1:

I was running tight on time so I skipped my stretching


----------



## Rykard

don't skip the stretching.my downfall


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> don't skip the stretching.my downfall


Its something I know I don't do enough of mate. The older I get the less flexable I become


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its something I know I don't do enough of mate. The older I get the less flexable I become


it's why I have got shoulder issues atm...


----------



## BestBefore1989

tonight workout

*Barbell Bent Over Row *

Set 1 : 20.0x15

Set 2 : 60.0x8

Set 3 : 70.0x6

Set 4 : 80.0x6

Set 5 : 90.0x6

*Assisted Chin Up*

Set 1 : 0.0x50

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 100.0x5

Set 2 : 150.0x5

Set 3 : 180.0x3

Set 4 : 210.0x2

Set 5 : 230.0x2

failed on the 3rd rep which I'm unhappy about as I think my determination went not my strength

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown *

Set 1 : 55.0x10

Set 2 : 55.0x10

Set 3 : 55.0x12

*Dumbbell One Arm Row*

Set 1 : 35.0x10

Set 2 : 35.0x10

Set 3 : 35.0x10

Set 4 : 35.0x10

*Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl *

Set 1 : 20.0x8

Set 2 : 20.0x8

Set 3 : 20.0x8

Set 4 : 20.0x11

all in all not a bad session


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've had a bit of a domestic disaster.

After my cardio this morning I took 6 chicken breasts out of the freezer and put them in a try on top of the counter in our utility room.

There are no radiators in that room so, unless the washing machine and tumble dryer are on, it is the coolest room in the house and an ideal place to defrost chicken.

However the boiler is under the counter and after I went to work my wife got up, took one look out the window and turned the central heating on.

I've just gone to get my chicken and its warm to touch and when I foolishly opened one of the bags it stunk!

I'm a bit buggered now as that was going to be my dinner tonight and meals 2 and 3 Friday and Saturday.

I can get more out for Saturday and I can cook fish tonight but I don't know what I'm going to do for food for tomorrow.


----------



## Peace frog

BestBefore1989 said:


> I've had a bit of a domestic disaster.
> 
> After my cardio this morning I took 6 chicken breasts out of the freezer and put them in a try on top of the counter in our utility room.
> 
> There are no radiators in that room so, unless the washing machine and tumble dryer are on, it is the coolest room in the house and an ideal place to defrost chicken.
> 
> However the boiler is under the counter and after I went to work my wife got up, took one look out the window and turned the central heating on.
> 
> I've just gone to get my chicken and its warm to touch and when I foolishly opened one of the bags it stunk!
> 
> I'm a bit buggered now as that was going to be my dinner tonight and meals 2 and 3 Friday and Saturday.
> 
> I can get more out for Saturday and I can cook fish tonight but I don't know what I'm going to do for food for tomorrow.


Small cheat meal?


----------



## liam0810

Training changes up from Monday to keep it all fresh. You aren't lifting as heavy but you are overall due to the volume. You are losing weight weekly and at the same amount so it's working.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> Small cheat meal?


I have my bulgar wheat and a 240g pack of cold chicken from Tesco for meal 2 and a shake and oat cakes for meal 3. So I was able to keep very close to my given diet.


----------



## Peace frog

Mmmmm bulgar wheat lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> Training changes up from Monday to keep it all fresh. You aren't lifting as heavy but you are overall due to the volume. You are losing weight weekly and at the same amount so it's working.


I'm working hard enough mate,I know that. I'm knackered most of the time :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> Mmmmm bulgar wheat lol


 :lol:

In truth I prefer it to cold rice or pasta


----------



## Peace frog

I've gotten used to eat but really had to force it down at first


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol:
> 
> In truth I prefer it to cold rice or pasta


Have you tried quinoa BB? I make it with a herby stock pot thing, leave it to go cold, season and mix with cubed chicken or fish. Makes a nice change and has a bit higher protein content in it...I think....

Well done by the way...I was worried in case "chicken gate" threw you off track....


----------



## liam0810

Peace frog said:


> I've gotten used to eat but really had to force it down at first


Do you not like it? Do you get the plain stuff or the Ainsley Harriet stuff I said?


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm working hard enough mate,I know that. I'm knackered most of the time :lol:


You are mate and it's paying ofd


----------



## Peace frog

liam0810 said:


> Do you not like it? Do you get the plain stuff or the Ainsley Harriet stuff I said?


I don't mind it now I've got used to it and I flavour the steak I have with it


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Have you tried quinoa BB? I make it with a herby stock pot thing, leave it to go cold, season and mix with cubed chicken or fish. Makes a nice change and has a bit higher protein content in it...I think....
> 
> Well done by the way...I was worried in case "chicken gate" threw you off track....


no I've not tried quinoa but if Liam says I can have it then Ill give it a go


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have a confession, I over slept this morning and didnt do my fasted cardio

so tonight when I got home I pulled out all the stops, coffee and caffeine tablet with my pre workout shake

Hit the Gym and blasted SlipKnot so loud through the system my family complained when I came back in

*Barbell Shoulder Press *

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 50.0x8

Set 3 : 70.0x5

*Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise *

dropped weight as last week I thought I engaged front delt and concentrated on raising my elbows not my hands but making sure little finger is highest

Set 1 : 14.0x8

Set 2 : 14.0x8



*
Dumbbell Lateral Raise *

again concentrating on form

Set 1 : 14.0x10

Set 2 : 14.0x10

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press *

Set 1 : 14.0x15

Set 2 : 14.0x15

Set 3 : 14.0x15

Set 4 : 14.0x15

*Seated Calf Raise *

Set 1 : 130.0x50

Set 2 : 130.0x50

PAIN and I had to take a second around the 30 rep mark

*Cable Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 47.5x12

Set 2 : 47.5x12

*Dumbbell One Arm Triceps Extension *

Set 1 : 16.0x8

Set 2 : 16.0x8

then I did half an hour on the cross trainer to make amends for this morning.

Knackered!


----------



## BestBefore1989

*H-16*

I woke up at 8.20 and weight myself then I went back to bed and didn't wake up again until 11.30

View attachment 161142


View attachment 161143
View attachment 161144


----------



## dark knight

BestBefore1989 said:


> *H-16*
> 
> I woke up at 8.20 and weight myself then I went back to bed and didn't wake up again until 11.30


Lazy so and so  some of us had already done early morning cardio and I was half way through my gym session..lol

Great progress in the pics


----------



## 25434

BB.....oh myeeeeeeeee.......

You are deffo looking leaner my friend. Well done ole sleepy pants....I'm proud for you.....

Sooooooo.....ummmm...errrrrr......I......guess you'll be needing smaller undercrackers soon? A mankini perhaps? :lol: :lol: budgie smugglers? :lol: :lol: Bwaaahaaaaahaaaaaaaa......

Awwwweee...soz BB....I'm just mucking with ya.....I seriously think you're doing such a great job despite all the mishaps and snoozzzzzzzzzzzzzings.....

Well done! X


----------



## BestBefore1989

dark knight said:


> Lazy so and so  some of us had already done early morning cardio and I was half way through my gym session..lol
> 
> Great progress in the pics





Flubs said:


> BB.....oh myeeeeeeeee.......
> 
> You are deffo looking leaner my friend. Well done ole sleepy pants....I'm proud for you.....
> 
> Sooooooo.....ummmm...errrrrr......I......guess you'll be needing smaller undercrackers soon? A mankini perhaps? :lol: :lol: budgie smugglers? :lol: :lol: Bwaaahaaaaahaaaaaaaa......
> 
> Awwwweee...soz BB....I'm just mucking with ya.....I seriously think you're doing such a great job despite all the mishaps and snoozzzzzzzzzzzzzings.....
> 
> Well done! X


Thanks


----------



## BestBefore1989

I fell asleep during Match of the day, jerked awake during the closing credits so I staggered up to bed.

If the dog hadn't been desperate for a **** and woken me I think I could still be asleep now.

As it is I woke up at about 11am .

I've done my half hour cardio on the exercise bike.

This morning I revisited my Cardio coach audio guided workouts. I have the entire set but I still love workout one, version 1, in which he talks over the sound track offering encouragement throughout the workout. :thumbup1:

liam0810 is trying to kill me by the look of the new workout program he has sent me, (only joking mate) so I'm going to enter that into JeFit before I start cooking for the week


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> *H-16*
> 
> I woke up at 8.20 and weight myself then I went back to bed and didn't wake up again until 11.30
> 
> View attachment 161142
> 
> 
> View attachment 161143
> View attachment 161144


Hay buddy,you are deffo leaner there,but why stand like a ballerina ?  :bounce:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Hay buddy,you are deffo leaner there,but why stand like a ballerina ?  :bounce:


 :lol:

I know mate I don't have the first idea how to flex and pose.

I suppose I could go to YouTube and learn how to do it correctly but then, as I'm never going to do it in public and almost no one on here knows who I am, it doesn't matter that I look like some demented Nut Cracker :w00t:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ive got a Birthday celebration meal to go to Tuesday this week.

My cunning plan is to do Mondays workout tonight and Tuesdays workout on Monday :thumb:

So I hit the gym for the first workout of my new program

I was not sure on what weights to use for a number of these exercises but will know better for next week

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x6

Set 2 : 80.0x4

Set 3 : 100.0x4

Set 4 : 120.0x2

Set 5 : 130.0x2

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 27.5x6

Set 2 : 35.0x6

Set 3 : 40.0x6

(I will try all 3 sets at 40kg next week)

*Barbell Incline Bench Press*

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 80.0x8

*Dead stop bench press*

Set 1 : 85.0x12 at failure drop weight and 50.0x21

Set 2 : 80.0x14 at failure drop weight and 40.0x30

(enjoyed this exercise, its the first of the new exercises that Liam has had me do that requires aggression rather than control if you know what I mean)

*Dumbbell Paused Flys*

Set 1 : 15.0x16

Set 2 : 10.0x25

(I will try both sets at 12.5kg next week)

*Cable Reverse Grip Triceps Pushdown*

Set 1 : 20.0x50

( I had to pause at about the 20rep mark and add straps, my equipment does not have rotating handles but wrapping straps around the bar allowed it to rotate in my grip)

*Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 20.0x20

(I will drop weigh next week)

*Cable Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 15.0x50

(I will raise weigh very slightly next week)

*Wide grip Cable Triceps Pushdown*

Set 1 : 15.0x50

(I will raise weigh very slightly next week)

It was a good workout but it took too long. After I have settled on weights I will aim to shorten the rest period each week rather than increase the weight


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> *H-16*
> 
> I woke up at 8.20 and weight myself then I went back to bed and didn't wake up again until 11.30
> 
> View attachment 161142
> 
> 
> View attachment 161143
> View attachment 161144


that's amazing mate. Just looked at the pics on your first page. That's some transformation. I tried reaping you but i need to spread it around first. But the thought's there!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> that's amazing mate. Just looked at the pics on your first page. That's some transformation. I tried reaping you but i need to spread it around first. But the thought's there!


Thanks mate, liam0810 has been coaching me. so what with his knowlage and experiance and my determination and effort I will get there. Having said that have you read tonights workout yet? it bloody well near killed me :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate, liam0810 has been coaching me. so what with his knowlage and experiance and my determination and effort I will get there. Having said that have you read tonights workout yet? it bloody well near killed me :lol:


Just looked. That is indeed a. Killer! Well Done!


----------



## BestBefore1989

30 min cardio done on the exercise bike this morning

Ill be training my back tonight :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> I fell asleep during Match of the day, jerked awake during the closing credits so I staggered up to bed.
> 
> If the dog hadn't been desperate for a **** and woken me I think I could still be asleep now.
> 
> As it is I woke up at about 11am .
> 
> I've done my half hour cardio on the exercise bike.
> 
> This morning I revisited my Cardio coach audio guided workouts. I have the entire set but I still love workout one, version 1, in which he talks over the sound track offering encouragement throughout the workout. :thumbup1:
> 
> liam0810 is trying to kill me by the look of the new workout program he has sent me, (only joking mate) so I'm going to enter that into JeFit before I start cooking for the week


Whats the cardio coach mate?

and the new workout is brutal but you'll like it!


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ive got a Birthday celebration meal to go to Tuesday this week.
> 
> My cunning plan is to do Mondays workout tonight and Tuesdays workout on Monday :thumb:
> 
> So I hit the gym for the first workout of my new program
> 
> I was not sure on what weights to use for a number of these exercises but will know better for next week
> 
> *Barbell Bench Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x6
> 
> Set 2 : 80.0x4
> 
> Set 3 : 100.0x4
> 
> Set 4 : 120.0x2
> 
> Set 5 : 130.0x2
> 
> *Dumbbell Incline Bench Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 27.5x6
> 
> Set 2 : 35.0x6
> 
> Set 3 : 40.0x6
> 
> (I will try all 3 sets at 40kg next week)
> 
> *Barbell Incline Bench Press*
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 80.0x8
> 
> *Dead stop bench press*
> 
> Set 1 : 85.0x12 at failure drop weight and 50.0x21
> 
> Set 2 : 80.0x14 at failure drop weight and 40.0x30
> 
> (enjoyed this exercise, its the first of the new exercises that Liam has had me do that requires aggression rather than control if you know what I mean)
> 
> *Dumbbell Paused Flys*
> 
> Set 1 : 15.0x16
> 
> Set 2 : 10.0x25
> 
> (I will try both sets at 12.5kg next week)
> 
> *Cable Reverse Grip Triceps Pushdown*
> 
> Set 1 : 20.0x50
> 
> ( I had to pause at about the 20rep mark and add straps, my equipment does not have rotating handles but wrapping straps around the bar allowed it to rotate in my grip)
> 
> *Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown *
> 
> Set 1 : 20.0x20
> 
> (I will drop weigh next week)
> 
> *Cable Triceps Pushdown *
> 
> Set 1 : 15.0x50
> 
> (I will raise weigh very slightly next week)
> 
> *Wide grip Cable Triceps Pushdown*
> 
> Set 1 : 15.0x50
> 
> (I will raise weigh very slightly next week)
> 
> It was a good workout but it took too long. After I have settled on weights I will aim to shorten the rest period each week rather than increase the weight


how long did this take youy? if its taking too long next week i'll make it shorter for you


----------



## Rykard

I would be interested in how long it takes too, i try to keep my workouts to 45-60 mins tops. mainly as i would out before work, 7:30, and need to get into work.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> *H-16*
> 
> I woke up at 8.20 and weight myself then I went back to bed and didn't wake up again until 11.30
> 
> View attachment 161142
> 
> 
> View attachment 161143
> View attachment 161144


Awesome work! Well done. :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> Whats the cardio coach mate?
> 
> and the new workout is brutal but you'll like it!


Cardio Coach™ Downloads for iPods & Mp3 Players

Yes mate I did but the 50rep triceps at the end OMG


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> how long did this take youy? if its taking too long next week i'll make it shorter for you


It was a good hour and a half but there was a lot of fanning about with weights and cage settings so hopefully it should be faster next week


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Awesome work! Well done. :thumbup1:


Thanks :blush:


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cardio Coach™ Downloads for iPods & Mp3 Players
> 
> Yes mate I did but the 50rep triceps at the end OMG


haha it hurts doesnt it? i love high reps on my arms. Like the giant sets i did on saturday. think it worked out about 330 reps over 4 sets in about 6-7 minutes! Arms were on fire


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> It was a good hour and a half but there was a lot of fanning about with weights and cage settings so hopefully it should be faster next week


i thought it'd be quicker than the last routine! haha! give it a week mate and if too long still i'll change it for you


----------



## 25434

Oi oi BB.....I can imagine how you felt after that.....I've been trying higher reps myself recently...it's kinda hurtie ain't it? I don't do as much as you though.

Just let me know at what point I need to rush over there with an oxygen bottle for you? :laugh: you'll be too knacked to enjoy your hols! :laugh: I'm ver verrrr impressed with you my t'internet friend....gooooooooooooo....whoot whoot....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Oi oi BB.....I can imagine how you felt after that.....I've been trying higher reps myself recently...it's kinda hurtie ain't it? I don't do as much as you though.
> 
> Just let me know at what point I need to rush over there with an oxygen bottle for you? :laugh: you'll be too knacked to enjoy your hols! :laugh: I'm ver verrrr impressed with you my t'internet friend....gooooooooooooo....whoot whoot....


Thanks

It's great to have t 'internet friends that can relate to what I'm trying to do and who support me in my efforts.

My family just don't get it


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks
> 
> It's great to have t 'internet friends that can relate to what I'm trying to do and who support me in my efforts.
> 
> My family just don't get it


Yes, I understand hat. I don't have much support out of the gym at all. My friends only really do the odd class or salsa clubs etc, and they think I'm a bit butch for training with weights. I'm not butch though, I just like the weights. In the gym I get support from the guys who stop to chat and give me tips etc. that's what helps to keep me going.

Still....in the end BB....it's the inner will that keeps us going right? And even though we both have our ups and downs and work pressures etc, we still keep plodding on and THAT is worth something Dave! Heeeheee.....luv Pammie.....


----------



## Zola

Going great mate! I can't like any posts yet on tapatalk since that update. The weigh in tracker along with your work is working a treat for you!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Going great mate! I can't like any posts yet on tapatalk since that update. The weigh in tracker along with your work is working a treat for you!


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thats another massive workout smashed out :thumb:

*Barbell Rack Pulls *

Set 1 : 150.0x4

Set 2 : 200.0x4

Set 3 : 250.0x4

Set 4 : 300.0 fail

Set 5 : 275.0x3

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 150.0x5

Set 2 : 202.5x5

*Barbell Shrug *

Set 1 : 100.0x8

Set 2 : 140.0x4

( now I remember why I never do these . It feel like I'm lifting it with my neck not my shoulders)

*Pedlay Rows*

Set 1 : 80.0x10

Set 2 : 80.0x10

Set 3 : 100.0x6

*Close Grip Front Lat Pulldown*

Set 1 : 40.0x15

Set 2 : 40.0x15

Set 3 : 40.0x20

Set 4 : 40.0x20

*Cable Seated Row Drop set*

Set 1 : 100.0x6, 80.0x8, 60.0x10, 40.0x15, 20.0x50


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thats another massive workout smashed out :thumb:
> 
> *Barbell Rack Pulls *
> 
> Set 1 : 150.0x4
> 
> Set 2 : 200.0x4
> 
> Set 3 : 250.0x4
> 
> Set 4 : 300.0 fail
> 
> Set 5 : 275.0x3
> 
> *Barbell Deadlift *
> 
> Set 1 : 150.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 202.5x5
> 
> *Barbell Shrug *
> 
> Set 1 : 100.0x8
> 
> Set 2 : 140.0x4
> 
> ( now I remember why I never do these . It feel like I'm lifting it with my neck not my shoulders)
> 
> *Pedlay Rows*
> 
> Set 1 : 80.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 80.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 100.0x6
> 
> *Close Grip Front Lat Pulldown*
> 
> Set 1 : 40.0x15
> 
> Set 2 : 40.0x15
> 
> Set 3 : 40.0x20
> 
> Set 4 : 40.0x20
> 
> *Cable Seated Row Drop set*
> 
> Set 1 : 100.0x6, 80.0x8, 60.0x10, 40.0x15, 20.0x50


Good work mate,you may not have got 300 but repped out 250 first...that would have clobbered you mate...next time do less first...you will get it!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Dirk McQuickly said:


> that's amazing mate. Just looked at the pics on your first page. That's some transformation. I tried reaping you but i need to spread it around first. But the thought's there!


Repping, not reaping


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

with regards to your barbell shrug. you ever tried doing an incline bb shrug? good for the upper back as well as the lats. I know you can't do it unless Liam says, but one to bear in mind for the future!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> with regards to your barbell shrug. you ever tried doing an incline bb shrug? good for the upper back as well as the lats. I know you can't do it unless Liam says, but one to bear in mind for the future!


thanks mate Ill google that


----------



## BestBefore1989

Had to stay up late so that after a birthday girl had gone to bed I could blow up all the balloons and decorate the living room without her knowing.

As a result I struggled to get up in time to do my cardio before she was due to get up, so Ill try and do it after the meal out tonight.


----------



## Peace frog

Enjoy the birthday meal mate maybe count blowing balloons up as cardio


----------



## liam0810

Enjoy the meal mate. You've earned it!

With bb shrugs, you want to lift your straps and try to touch your ears with them. Obviously you won't be able to but it's that movement that you want. Make sure you shrug up, try to touch ears and kind of contract your shoulder blades together


----------



## Zola

Enjoy the family time


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> Enjoy the meal mate. You've earned it!
> 
> With bb shrugs, you want to lift your straps and try to touch your ears with them. Obviously you won't be able to but it's that movement that you want. Make sure you shrug up, try to touch ears and kind of contract your shoulder blades together


I enjoyed it thanks. My plan to get 30min cardio in yesterday went to pot so this morning I put an hour in on the exercise bike to make up for missing it yesterday and I plan to put some time in on the crosstrainer tonight to make up for all the extra calories.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I enjoyed it thanks. My plan to get 30min cardio in yesterday went to pot so this morning I put an hour in on the exercise bike to make up for missing it yesterday and I plan to put some time in on the crosstrainer tonight to make up for all the extra calories.


Make sure you do that BB....cos if u don't? I'll know....I have a very special set of skills, and I will find you and I will........

:laugh: I hope know which film I'm quoting or that joke is dust! :laugh:

Sooooooo.....no difference there then? :lol: :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Make sure you do that BB....cos if u don't? I'll know....I have a very special set of skills, and I will find you and I will........
> 
> :laugh: I hope know which film I'm quoting or that joke is dust! :laugh:
> 
> Sooooooo.....no difference there then? :lol: :whistling:


Taken :thumb:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Taken :thumb:


Pheeweeeeeeeeee.....I knew you'd come through for me there....hurrrr hurrrrr......


----------



## BestBefore1989

I managed to put in half an hour on the crosstrainer so with luck I will have offset any extra Kcal's eaten and I remain in deficit.

I'm going to try and get an early night in as I'm knackered


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings cardio got cut short :cursing:

20 min into my bike exercise I had to jump off and go move my car for reasons I shan't bore you with.

I might try and do a little cardio after my new shoulder workout tonight :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout went like this:

*Top of the Head Press *

I've never done these before so I didn't know what weight to use and I struggled with the partials, my strength doesn't fade, its either there or its not if you know what I mean.

Set 1 : 50.0x10

Set 2 : 60.0x10

Set 3 : 70.0x9

Set 4 : 80.0x6

Set 5 : 90.0x2 + partials to total failure

*Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 14.0x6

Set 2 : 14.0x6

Set 3 : 14.0x6

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

Set 1 : 14.0x6

Set 2 : 14.0x6

Set 3 : 14.0x6

*Barbell Standing Military Press *

Set 1 : 40.0x8

Set 2 : 40.0x8

Set 3 : 40.0x8

*Seated Calf Raise *

Set 1 : 130.0x50

Set 2 : 130.0x50

*Cable 21's*

Another exercise I've never done before

Set 1 : 20.0x21

Set 2 : 20.0x21

Set 3 : 20.0x19 Managed 7 lower half, 7 upper half but only 5 full reps

Set 4 : 15.0x21

They burn!

*Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl *

I didn't know what weight to use so as it was already on the bars I went with

Set 1 : 14.0x15

Set 2 : 14.0x15

The second set was easier than the first LOL Think I was recovering from the 21's

*Barbell Reverse Preacher Curl *

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x6

Set 3 : 20.0x10

felt this more in my forearms than my biceps


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I did 30 Min on the CrossTrainer.

I increased the resistance today by 1 level but it had a slight negative effect on my average speed.

Tonights workout is Legs :scared:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'm struggling to make myself go into my gym tonight.

I feel knackered already and I have two sties in my right eye lid which are truly ****ing me off, but its weigh in day tomorrow so I have no time to make up for any missed sessions so I had better just knuckle down and do my best. :sad:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm struggling to make myself go into my gym tonight.
> 
> I feel knackered already and I have two sties in my right eye lid which are truly ****ing me off, but its weigh in day tomorrow so I have no time to make up for any missed sessions so I had better just knuckle down and do my best. :sad:


Gwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnn BB!!! Get down that gym! Once you're in there you'll focus and do whatever you can. You got the moves, you got the help, you got the gym.....you just gotta push those diversions to one side for that time you in there with the weights right? Put the grrrrrrrrAaaaarrrggghhhhhhh into the lifts, push that plate up!!!!

You have a goal. Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooofurrrit.... :bounce: you can do this mister....I'm not backing any loser here.....

X


----------



## 25434

And whilst I'm at it.......knuckling down and doing your best is better than not doing it all right?

Yousobetterhadpostuparoutinelatertonightoryourdeadtome....dead tomeisay!! X


----------



## dark knight

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm struggling to make myself go into my gym tonight.
> 
> I feel knackered already and I have two sties in my right eye lid which are truly ****ing me off, but its weigh in day tomorrow so I have no time to make up for any missed sessions so I had better just knuckle down and do my best. :sad:


Mate I know how you feel, getting up at 530 every morning to go for a 4 mile walk before work, I got blisters on my blisters, I'm constantly yawning at work which I'm surprised hasn't been picked up, then off to the gym for another 3 miles. The only thing that gives me a bit of a boost to go to the gym 6 times a week seems to be the energy I get from my pre workout shake which includes maltodextrin (placebo effect or sugar rush? I don't know)

I tend to think it is easier to not go to the gym than it is to go, but not going will not get rid of the spare tyre for my beach holiday next year.

Big thing for me is that I am really struggling to eat broccoli and have to force it down. Roll on another 38 days and a lie in to 630 and some tasty food


----------



## BestBefore1989

dark knight said:


> Mate I know how you feel, getting up at 530 every morning to go for a 4 mile walk before work, I got blisters on my blisters, I'm constantly yawning at work which I'm surprised hasn't been picked up, then off to the gym for another 3 miles. The only thing that gives me a bit of a boost to go to the gym 6 times a week seems to be the energy I get from my pre workout shake which includes maltodextrin (placebo effect or sugar rush? I don't know)
> 
> I tend to think it is easier to not go to the gym than it is to go, but not going will not get rid of the spare tyre for my beach holiday next year.
> 
> Big thing for me is that I am really struggling to eat broccoli and have to force it down. Roll on another 38 days and a lie in to 630 and some tasty food


Cant stand broccoli and simply don't eat it


----------



## BestBefore1989

In the Gym tonight

*Leg Press*

Set 1 : 100.0x10

Set 2 : 150.0x10

done partly as a warm up and partly to try and get a feel for the range of motion

*Partial LegPress *

Set 1 : 250.0x6

Set 2 : 250.0x6

Set 3 : 250.0x6

these where meant to be 50% ROM but in truth I think they where more like 75%

*Leg Extensions*

Set 1 : 50.0x15 (The plan called for 1x6-8 1x2-4 1x15 but 50Kg is the max load on the leg extension/curl attachment)

Set 2 : 50.0x15 (added a one second pause at the top of the rep as the last set didn't hurt the way I have become used to it hurting)

Set 3 : 50.0x15 (with one second pause at the top of the rep)

*Lying Leg Curls*

done with 30 second rest between sets

Set 1 : 30.0x12

Set 2 : 25.0x15

Set 3 : 30.0x6

By now I was wobbling when I stood. Liams plan called for ATG squats next but there was no way I was doing that if I cant stand up without wobbling)

so instead;

*Hack Squat*

Set 1 : 50.0x6

Set 2 : 70.0x6

Set 3 : 70.0x6

Set 4 : 100.0x4

Set 5 : 40.0x15

*Lying Leg Curls *

preformed very, very slowly

Set 1 : 15.0x10

Set 2 : 20.0x10

I could have managed more weight but I am not sure I had full range of motion

*Calf Press On Leg Press *

Set 1 : 250.0x6

Set 2 : 250.0x6

Set 3 : 250.0x6

Set 4 : 250.0x6

I didn't like these at all the pause at the bottom felt like a good stretch but the pause at the top didn't give me the burn I got when I was doing higher reps

15 Min on the exercise bike

partly to get some blood into my quads and partly because I missed 10 Min the other morning when I had to move my car


----------



## 25434

Partial leg presses...ooooohhhhh...lucky boy......:laugh:

I expect Sir Dom will be calling this morning...heehee.....cough....

Well done fella, well done.


----------



## biglbs

Looking well apart from piggies in your eyes:lol:

That is a lot for your pins with the cardio,you must think you're 23 in your head pmsl


----------



## liam0810

How's legs after the workout Mate.

Change the calves to stretch at bottom, 5 second negative and 1 second squeeze at top


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> How's legs after the workout Mate.
> 
> Change the calves to stretch at bottom, 5 second negative and 1 second squeeze at top


Legs are surprisingly fine mate which I am surprised at as the paused leg extensions and the 30 sec rest Ham curls killed me last night.

Going forward I think I will stay with hack squats as they feel far more quad dominant than my normal low bar squats and Ill change the calves raise as instructed


----------



## BestBefore1989

*H-15*

View attachment 161491


another 2.4lbs of ugly fat bites the dust :bounce:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its been a tough day today.

I decided to allow myself a days rest, I can easily make up the 30 Min cardio I had planned for today with an extra 5 Min a day for the rest of the week.

I have slept loads and I have been very very hungry today. I've eaten a mountain of cauliflower with my evening meal.

I've ordered tubs of blue cheese dip, French onion Dip and Ranch Dip from Walden Farms. No idea what they taste like but its got to be less boring than eating raw carrots which I resorted to today and they are calorie free.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I slept till 11am !

This mornings cardio was done on the exercise bike to Cardio Coach Volume 2.

It takes about 40 Min so that's a start to making up for missing my workout yesterday

View attachment 161634


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its been a tough day today.
> 
> I decided to allow myself a days rest, I can easily make up the 30 Min cardio I had planned for today with an extra 5 Min a day for the rest of the week.
> 
> I have slept loads and I have been very very hungry today. I've eaten a mountain of cauliflower with my evening meal.
> 
> I've ordered tubs of blue cheese dip, French onion Dip and Ranch Dip from Walden Farms. No idea what they taste like but its got to be less boring than eating raw carrots which I resorted to today and they are calorie free.


I swear by the walden farms stuff when I'm dieting. Actually I still use them now. I can't say they taste as good as the proper stuff but you're good enough for when dieting and to make sure food isn't bland anyway


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> I swear by the walden farms stuff when I'm dieting. Actually I still use them now. I can't say they taste as good as the proper stuff but you're good enough for when dieting and to make sure food isn't bland anyway


cool, I will see how I get on with the dips before having a go at their BBQ sauce etc.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thats another 40 Min done on the exercise bike and in the bank.

Liam made no changes to my diet plan this week.

Tonight workout will be Chest :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Due to people smashing their cars into each other and the ensuing chaos on the A12 I didn't get home until late.

I hit the gym and did:

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x6

Set 2 : 80.0x4

Set 3 : 100.0x4

Set 4 : 120.0x2

Set 5 : 135.0x1 X2 (on the first rep I benched the bar into the bottom of the hooks and strained the living hell out of myself before I realised. I hurt my neck/left trap trying. I took a rest before trying again so this was more like two 1 rep sets than one 2 rep set)

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 35.0x6

Set 2 : 35.0x6

Set 3 : 35.0x6

I will up next time

*Barbell Incline paused Bench Press*

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 80.0x10

*Dead stop bench press *

Set 1 : 80.0x15

Drop set 50.0x17

Set 2 : : 80.0x12

Drop set : 40.0x20

*Dumbbell Paused Flys *

Set 1 : 10.0x20

Set 2 : 10.0x25

I will up next time

*Cable Reverse Grip Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 20.0x31

*Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 15.0x50

*Cable Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 15.0x50

*Wide grip cable Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 15.0x50

I will change the order in which I do the tricep work as I am stronger at some than at others


----------



## BestBefore1989

The sties in my eye are ****ing me off, I've hurt my neck straining with a poxy bench press last night.

I woke up when the alarm went off, I just didn't get out of bed and by the time I eventually did, there was not enough time to do the morning cardio.

I plan on two ibuprofen every 4 hours and see how I feel when I get home tonight


----------



## Rykard

can you get to the docs for some eye drops, styes p1ss me off when i get them. know what you mean about the bench, annoying when you're going well then get a niggle.


----------



## Keeks

Hope you get sorted and feel better soon! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> can you get to the docs for some eye drops, styes p1ss me off when i get them. know what you mean about the bench, annoying when you're going well then get a niggle.


Takes about a week to get to see the Dr and they should be gone by then. But thanks for the suggestion, Ill see what the pharmacist has :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Hope you get sorted and feel better soon! :thumbup1:


Thanks


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks


How are the sessions mate? Still too long or ok this week?

No need to change diet again. Just want to see what weight loss is this week. If still dropping consistently then no need


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Takes about a week to get to see the Dr and they should be gone by then. But thanks for the suggestion, Ill see what the pharmacist has :thumbup1:


lol, that was my next suggestion, our docs have a 'sit and wait' option. They open at 8:20, but this is really 8:10 - all the days appts are gone by 8;25, but you can sit and wait - quite handy. also have a really good pharmacist who always explains what you been prescribed and how to take and any side effects.


----------



## 25434

Oh blimey! I hope you can get that sorted, sounds bloopin painful. Poor you! Rykkers had a good idea, the pharmacist near me is good, they can usually recommend stuff for you to try. What with bigFella going down, you, capn and me with the llurgie we make a great team right? Pft.....bunch of flip pin' cripples...:laugh: x


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> How are the sessions mate? Still too long or ok this week?
> 
> No need to change diet again. Just want to see what weight loss is this week. If still dropping consistently then no need


I've only done one so far this week so its a bit early to tell.


----------



## BestBefore1989

After taking ibuprofen all day my neck feels a lot better but its still sore so I decided to do my workout but to skip the shrugs.

*Barbell Rack Pulls *

Set 1 : 150.0x4

Set 2 : 200.0x4

Set 3 : 250.0x4

Set 4 : 275.0x4

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 150.0x5

Set 2 : 210.0x5

*Pedlay Rows*

Set 1 : 80.0x10

Set 2 : 80.0x10

Set 3 : 100.0x6

*Close Grip Front Lat Pulldown*

Set 1 : 45.0x15

Set 2 : 45.0x15

Set 3 : 40.0x20

Set 4 : 40.0x20

*Cable Seated Row *

Drop Set : 120.0x4 : 100.0x6 : 80.0x9 : 80.0x9

Form was terrible on the 120, leaning back etc.. :lol: you can tell your tired when you forget to drop the weight on a drop set

I finished off with 15 Min on the cross trainer to go some way to make up for skipping my cardio this morning


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dam it I over slept this morning.

This week is going far from plan, that's another cardio session missed :cursing:

I now have 55 Min of cardio to catch up on

I can do 40 Min on the bike Thursday and Friday morning so that's 20 Min pulled back

Ill see how much over my planned 30 Min on the cross-trainer I can do tonight and then if needs be I will make the rest up after my evening workouts.

I guess in the scheme of things things could have been worse. If Id injured my neck/shoulder worse I could have been missing weeks of workouts.

I just need to get more rest.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've just put 30 Min on the Cross Trainer followed by 55 Min on the static bike.

I'm Knackered but I've made up for the cardio I was behind on :thumb:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I've just put 30 Min on the Cross Trainer followed by 55 Min on the static bike.
> 
> I'm Knackered but I've made up for the cardio I was behind on :thumb:


Well done BB. Strangely enough I was on the bike in my gym this morning, and was only going to do 20 mins and ended up doing 45 cos I started thinking about you, lol! I was gonna come in here and tell you not to bother trying to catch up as I'd done it for you: :sneaky2: ....heeheee....and here you coming in saying you e caught up! Poop! You totally ruined my jest for the night you catcher uppererrrrrrrr...... :tongue:

But ya know, noice one moi son, noice one......


----------



## Peace frog

Enjoying this journal you always show great commitment to your goals


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Well done BB. Strangely enough I was on the bike in my gym this morning, and was only going to do 20 mins and ended up doing 45 cos I started thinking about you, lol! I was gonna come in here and tell you not to bother trying to catch up as I'd done it for you: :sneaky2: ....heeheee....and here you coming in saying you e caught up! Poop! You totally ruined my jest for the night you catcher uppererrrrrrrr...... :tongue:
> 
> But ya know, noice one moi son, noice one......


If only cardio was that simple, Id take it easy and lie back while you ride :innocent:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> Enjoying this journal you always show great commitment to your goals


thank you mate, kind of you to say


----------



## DEADLY

flinty90 said:


> Greeny you need to stop hanging about with us lol its turning you into a sarcy cnut pmsl X


Yeah... too much time in your hands


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> If only cardio was that simple, Id take it easy and lie back while you ride :innocent:


Errrmmm.....ummmm......I.....I.... :blink: :laugh: cough.......:laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

30 Min cardio done on the cross trainer.

My Neck if feeling a lot better so well see how it copes with my shoulder workout tonight :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout

*Top of the Head Press*

Set 1 : 50.0x10

Set 2 : 60.0x10

Set 3 : 70.0x10

Set 4 : 80.0x6

Set 5 : 85.0x5

*Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise*

Set 1 : 14.0x8

Set 2 : 14.0x8

Set 3 : 14.0x8

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

Set 1 : 14.0x6

Set 2 : 14.0x6

Set 3 : 14.0x6

*Barbell Standing Military Press *

only 20 seconds rest between sets

Set 1 : 45.0x8

Set 2 : 45.0x8

Set 3 : 45.0x6

*Seated Calf Raise *

Set 1 : 140.0x50

Set 2 : 140.0x50

OMG! mid way through the second set I get what I guess was cramp in the arch of both feet and DAM did it hurt, still it took my mind off my calves :lol:

*Cable 21's *

Set 1 : 20.0x21

Set 2 : 20.0x21

Set 3 : 20.0x21

Set 4 : 17.5x21

*Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl *

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 20.0x10

I will drop weight to increase reps next week

*Barbell Reverse Preacher Curl*

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x6

Set 3 : 20.0x10


----------



## liam0810

Impressed your still training with a bad neck as most would just leave it. But just keep an eye on it. If no improvement in next few days try and see a decent physio in your area just to get them to check it out. Better to be safe than sorry mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Still going well mate, :thumb: i love your dedication

I'll catch up over the weekend, I've missed plenty


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've done 30 Min cardio on the crosstrainer

I have a confession, I forgot to get my chicken out of the freezer to cook Wednesday night as normal.

I had enough chicken and just below enough bulgar wheat for one meal so that was Thursdays meal 2.

I had whey and a pack of Nairn's Oatcakes for meal 3 and on the way home I hit the supermarket for something quick to cook.

Meal 6 (after pre and post workout meals) was 2 quarter ponder burgers (so just over 200g) Grilled to remove as much fat as possable in two slices of burgens bread so that was very close to my ratios but again I didn't cook :no:

Today the best I have come up with is to eat my normal meal 1 (all protein) as meal 2

For meal 1 I have had two slices of burgens bread toasted and buttered with two scoops of Whey

Meal 3 whey and a pack of Nairn's Oatcakes

I will cook as soon as I get home even if it makes my training late.

This is the furthest I have strayed from the path Liam gave, I just hope it doesn't have to negative an effect on this weekends weigh in.


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> Impressed your still training with a bad neck as most would just leave it. But just keep an eye on it. If no improvement in next few days try and see a decent physio in your area just to get them to check it out. Better to be safe than sorry mate


I got lucky mate, its feeling yesterdays efforts a little bit but I am sure I will be GTG come monday


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> Still going well mate, :thumb: i love your dedication
> 
> I'll catch up over the weekend, I've missed plenty


Hi stranger

Hope your well mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hi stranger
> 
> Hope your well mate


Not too bad mate. Haven't trained in 2 or 3 weeks. Did something to my ribs about 4 or 5 weeks ago. Starting to feel a bit better now so hopefully be training again soon


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout, I could be wrong but I think it benefited from me having done my morning cardio on the cross trainer rather than on the bike.

I managed

*Leg Press*

Set 1 : 100.0x10

Set 2 : 150.0x10

*Partial LegPress*

Set 1 : 250.0x6

Set 2 : 250.0x6

Set 3 : 250.0x6

*Leg Extensions *

preformed with a pause at full extension

Set 1 : 50.0x15

Set 2 : 50.0x15

Set 3 : 50.0x15

*Lying Leg Curls *

done with only 30 seconds rest between sets

Set 1 : 20.0x15

Set 2 : 20.0x15

Set 3 : 20.0x15

Set 4 : 30.0x6

*Hack Squat*

Set 1 : 60.0x6

Set 2 : 70.0x6

Set 3 : 80.0x6

Set 4 : 120.0x4

Set 5 : 50.0x15

*Lying Leg Curls*

done dead slow

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 20.0x10

*Calf Press On Leg Press*

slow reps with a pause stretch at the bottom

Set 1 : 200.0x6

Set 2 : 200.0x6

Set 3 : 200.0x6

Set 4 : 200.0x6


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Tonight's workout, I could be wrong but I think it benefited from me having done my morning cardio on the cross trainer rather than on the bike.
> 
> I managed
> 
> *Leg Press*
> 
> Set 1 : 100.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 150.0x10
> 
> *Partial LegPress*
> 
> Set 1 : 250.0x6
> 
> Set 2 : 250.0x6
> 
> Set 3 : 250.0x6
> 
> *Leg Extensions *
> 
> preformed with a pause at full extension
> 
> Set 1 : 50.0x15
> 
> Set 2 : 50.0x15
> 
> Set 3 : 50.0x15
> 
> *Lying Leg Curls *
> 
> done with only 30 seconds rest between sets
> 
> Set 1 : 20.0x15
> 
> Set 2 : 20.0x15
> 
> Set 3 : 20.0x15
> 
> Set 4 : 30.0x6
> 
> *Hack Squat*
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x6
> 
> Set 2 : 70.0x6
> 
> Set 3 : 80.0x6
> 
> Set 4 : 120.0x4
> 
> Set 5 : 50.0x15
> 
> *Lying Leg Curls*
> 
> done dead slow
> 
> Set 1 : 20.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 20.0x10
> 
> *Calf Press On Leg Press*
> 
> slow reps with a pause stretch at the bottom
> 
> Set 1 : 200.0x6
> 
> Set 2 : 200.0x6
> 
> Set 3 : 200.0x6
> 
> Set 4 : 200.0x6


nice work mate. those pauses really make you feel it, don't they?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> nice work mate. those pauses really make you feel it, don't they?


yes mate, those and the 20 second rest sets kill me


----------



## BestBefore1989

*H-14*

*
*

Weighted in this morning at 222.4lbs

thats a drop of 2.6lbs from last week

Very happy with this :thumb:

View attachment 161880


Im due to take update photos today but I have to run some errands so Ill do them later


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> *H-14*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Weighted in this morning at 222.4lbs
> 
> thats a drop of 2.6lbs from last week
> 
> Very happy with this :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 161880
> 
> 
> Im due to take update photos today but I have to run some errands so Ill do them later


consistent weight loss mate, well done to both you and liam

your desire and commitment with liams plans are obviously working and working well :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> consistent weight loss mate, well done to both you and liam
> 
> your desire and commitment with liams plans are obviously working and working well :thumb:


thanks mate, and thanks for all the likes :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Update Pics

View attachment 161921
View attachment 161922
View attachment 161923


----------



## Peace frog

Looking leaner mate will you be taking the Hoff shorts on holiday lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> Looking leaner mate will you be taking the Hoff shorts on holiday lol


Yes mate, they are the only pair of swimming trunks I own


----------



## Peace frog

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yes mate, they are the only pair of swimming trunks I own


You gotta do the slow mo run down the beach tho


----------



## Peace frog

You must be well chuffed with your progress,have you got an ideal bodyweight in mind?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Update Pics
> 
> View attachment 161921
> View attachment 161922
> View attachment 161923


Well done buddy,that is really showing now ,people will mistake you for a BB now,i feel quite fat.

How long left?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> You must be well chuffed with your progress,have you got an ideal bodyweight in mind?


No mate but I do want visible abs


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Well done buddy,that is really showing now ,people will mistake you for a BB now,i feel quite fat.
> 
> How long left?


Thanks mate 

I've got 14 weeks left and I don't know how much damage Xmas will do.

Just today I went to Ikea and got myself a box of the oat biscuits I love which I will eat in about 10 min on Xmas day

View attachment 161929
View attachment 161930


so that's the first 3,000 Kcal of the day allocated


----------



## 25434

'Ello Ello elloooooooo..........you are looking good BB, definition popping up all over the places.........your hard work is paying off. Noice one Dave....of course we will all be expecting one or two holiday pucs with said shorts as you pound the sand searching for people to save...:laugh: x


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I've got 14 weeks left and I don't know how much damage Xmas will do.
> 
> Just today I went to Ikea and got myself a box of the oat biscuits I love which I will eat in about 10 min on Xmas day
> 
> so that's the first 3,000 Kcal of the day allocated


3,0000 calories!!! mg: then there's pre dinner drinks and snacks, brekkie to fuel you for the day ahead, mid morning snack, eats and treats with visiting relies, dinner itself with wine for toasting, natch......cough......pudding......sneaking leftovers from the fridge, sobering toast.....".then, well....teaaaaaaaaaaatiiiiiiiiiime ......and .....and.....evening munchies......hummmmmmm.......

Roughly 5 billion calories and the inability to move off the sofa for roughly 4 months.

Don't really know what you're worrying about? :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> 3,0000 calories!!! mg: then there's pre dinner drinks and snacks, brekkie to fuel you for the day ahead, mid morning snack, eats and treats with visiting relies, dinner itself with wine for toasting, natch......cough......pudding......sneaking leftovers from the fridge, sobering toast.....".then, well....teaaaaaaaaaaatiiiiiiiiiime ......and .....and.....evening munchies......hummmmmmm.......
> 
> Roughly 5 billion calories and the inability to move off the sofa for roughly 4 months.
> 
> Don't really know what you're worrying about? :whistling: :laugh:


Exactly, I don't know about billions of calories but we are talking 10,s of thousands per day and I will be eating like that for two days

I'm filled with a weird mixture of desire and dread


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'm in a pretty ****ty mood this morning, slept till 11

the seat on my exercise machine has been broken for a few days and I got a new one to put on so as I'm about to do that so I can do my morning cardio my eldest and her boyfriend come down stairs and ask me to move my car so they can get off the drive to go to the cafe for breakfast.

I've just put the seat on and I'm about to start my session when they return arms full of takeaway for themselves and my other daughter.

I don't know what I'm more angry about, that they didn't ask their mum if she wanted some, or that now the living room where all my cardio equipment is stinks of bacon, eggs and general fry up or if I'm Just angry but right now I just want to rip someone's head off.

Going to the garage to do a fasted chest workout instead


----------



## Peace frog

Sounds like you could use a punch bag in that garage


----------



## biglbs

Punch the boyfriend and then say there i do fookin exist in my home,next time remember that!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> Sounds like you could use a punch bag in that garage


I've got one mate but I've never enjoyed hitting it, I always seem to come off worse :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Punch the boyfriend and then say there i do fookin exist in my home,next time remember that!


To be honest mate its my daughter not the BF, he's a bit of a wet blanket and 99.9% of the time just does what she tells him


----------



## BestBefore1989

well todays not gone to plan

Its now 3pm and apart from a pre and a post workout shake I've not eaten. I have however done my Mondays chest workout

Thankfully the red mist had cleared by the time I was set up and ready to go

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x6

Set 2 : 80.0x4

Set 3 : 100.0x4

Set 4 : 120.0x2

Set 5 : 125.0x4

decided not to go heavy on the last set after last week but instead do extra reps

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 40.0x6

Set 2 : 40.0x6

Set 3 : 40.0x6

The biggest problem I had here was picking up the weights to begin with. LOL I was OK once I got them onto my knees

*Barbell Incline Paused Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 80.0x10

*Dead stop bench press *

Set 1 : 80.0x15 dropset 40.0x20

Set 2 : 80.0x12 shows how stupid I can be I forgot I was doing drop sets and went for a pee after the 12 reps of 80kg It was only when I got back that I realised what I had done. No point in doing reps at 40kg rested

*Dumbbell Paused Flys *

Set 1 : 12.5x20

Set 2 : 12.5x25

*Cable Reverse Grip Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 17.5x50

*Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 17.5x50

*Cable Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 17.5x50

*Cable Triceps Pushdown*

Set 1 : 17.5x50


----------



## 25434

Ellooooo grumpy pants...how you doing now? Better? Hopefully you've filled your ever shrinking tum and feeling a bit more at peace with the world? Hope so....I made 34 coconut cupcakes yesterday, ate one, gave one to my neighbour and handed all the others over to a friend.......now THAT was distressing.....:laugh:

Hope week coming up goes well for you....and hey!! WELL DONE......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ellooooo grumpy pants...how you doing now? Better? Hopefully you've filled your ever shrinking tum and feeling a bit more at peace with the world? Hope so....I made 34 coconut cupcakes yesterday, ate one, gave one to my neighbour and handed all the others over to a friend.......now THAT was distressing.....:laugh:
> 
> Hope week coming up goes well for you....and hey!! WELL DONE......


Yes Hun, I've put all my toys back in my pram :innocent:

coconut cupcake :drool:


----------



## BestBefore1989

40 min done on the exercise bike to Cardio Coach volume 2

even did some static stretches this morning :thumb:

eating my eggs now and feeling virtuous


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'd had a few concerns about one thing or another but over the last couple of days Liam has been emailing me to tell me to shut the fook up and lift. :lol:

joking aside he put my mind to rest on a couple of things. I'm happier now, just as knackered but happier.

Tonight's effort was

*Barbell Rack Pulls*

Set 1 : 150.0x4

Set 2 : 200.0x4

Set 3 : 250.0x4

Set 4 : 275.0x4

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 150.0x5

Set 2 : 220.0x5

*Barbell Shrug *

Set 1 : 50.0x12

Set 2 : 100.0x7

kept these light as its the first time since I hurt my neck

*Pedlay Rows *

Set 1 : 80.0x10

Set 2 : 80.0x10

Set 3 : 100.0x7

*Close Grip Front Lat Pulldown *

Set 1 : 50.0x15

Set 2 : 50.0x15

Set 3 : 45.0x20

Set 4 : 45.0x20

*Cable Seated Row *

Set 1 : 110.0x6

Set 2 : 90.0x6

Set 3 : 70.0x8

Set 4 : 50.0x12


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've done 35 min interval work on the exercise bike and I even got a little static stretching in.

Mobility is so important and I know I need to work on my flexibility but it always appears to be the case that if I miss out anything, its stretching.


----------



## biglbs

Very strong on the pulls mate,well done


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Very strong on the pulls mate,well done


Thanks mate, they took all I had


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today is a double cardio day so I just did another 40 min, this time interval training on the cross Trainer. :thumb:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Today is a double cardio day so I just did another 40 min, this time interval training on the cross Trainer. :thumb:


Yayeeeeeeeeee....double cardio........ :rolleye: Cough......well done BB. Gwaaaannnn bb....graaaaarrrrgggghhhhhhh.......you big ole tigger! Oop! I mean tiger...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Yayeeeeeeeeee....double cardio........ :rolleye: Cough......well done BB. Gwaaaannnn bb....graaaaarrrrgggghhhhhhh.......you big ole tigger! Oop! I mean tiger...


The wonderful thing about tiggers is tiggers are wonderful things!


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> The wonderful thing about tiggers is tiggers are wonderful things!


:laugh::laugh: exACKERleeeeeeeeee....x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Bit of an odd morning today, due to reasons I shan't bore you with I had to have my breakfast before I did my cardio.

still at least I got my cardio done :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

tonight was shoulders  :thumb:

Things started out good but sadly faded

*Top of the Head Press*

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 70.0x10

Set 3 : 80.0x6

Set 4 : 85.0x6

Set 5 : 90.0x3

*Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise*

Set 1 : 14.0x8

Set 2 : 14.0x8

Set 3 : 14.0x6

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 14.0x6

Set 2 : 14.0x6

Set 3 : 14.0x6

*Barbell Standing Military Press *

Set 1 : 45.0x8

Set 2 : 45.0x8

Set 3 : 45.0x6

*Cable 21's *

Set 1 : 20.0x21

Set 2 : 20.0x21

Set 3 : 20.0x21

Set 4 : 18.0x21

*Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl *

Set 1 : 17.5x15

Set 2 : 17.5x15

*Barbell Reverse Preacher Curl *

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x8

Set 3 : 20.0x10

I was running short on time and had to cut something out, I cant skip any shoulder work as they need all the help they can get, so I dropped the seated calve raise.


----------



## 25434

Top of the head press? Sooooo.......stupid question of the day coming up.....avert your eyes readers.......

Barbell or dumbells? And......if barbell which I think it is? Do you literally hick it up and then just bring it down to your head and up again? And.....durrrrr......sorry to ask this.....but what is the point of this one please? Isn't this a partial move or something? I don't understand the move properly.

Or is it like a sorta pulse movement to exhaust the top delt part or something? Genuinely being confused and interested at the same time.....if you have a moment to let me know I'd appreciate it. Ta.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning Hun



Flubs said:


> Top of the head press? Sooooo.......stupid question of the day coming up.....avert your eyes readers.......
> 
> Barbell or dumbells? *Barbell* And......if barbell which I think it is?
> 
> Do you literally hick it up and then just bring it down to your head and up again? *Yes *
> 
> And.....durrrrr......sorry to ask this.....but what is the point of this one please? Isn't this a partial move or something? *Yes its a partial overhead press* I don't understand the move properly.
> 
> Or is it like a sorta pulse movement to exhaust the top delt part or something? Genuinely being confused and interested at the same time.....if you have a moment to let me know I'd appreciate it. Ta.


----------



## BestBefore1989

So this morning I did the 35 min cardio coach interval training on the bike and some stretching (not enough)

I'm a bit annoyed with myself.

I have legs training tonight, last week I did cross-trainer cardio training first thing in the morning and my legs felt stronger for it, so I had intended to do cross-trainer instead of bike this morning but I forgot.


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I've got 14 weeks left and I don't know how much damage Xmas will do.
> 
> Just today I went to Ikea and got myself a box of the oat biscuits I love which I will eat in about 10 min on Xmas day
> 
> View attachment 161929
> View attachment 161930
> 
> 
> so that's the first 3,000 Kcal of the day allocated


It's Xmas mate so you're allowed a few days off diet. I'm not that much of a bast4rd I wouldn't allow it!


----------



## liam0810

Don't worry about emailing me with issues mate. When dieting you're head is all over the place as you feel skinny yet fat, feel like you're losing muscle and you're looking even worse by the day! It's all in the mind mate and as I've said on email to you that's one of the main things with what people struggle with, especially people who bodybuild, the head fcuk!

But as I said you're doing really well. Each week you are consistency dropping weight at a steady rate which means what you're doing is working. 14 weeks left is plenty of time and we will get them abs out for the beach!

Oh and buy some more shorts!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> It's Xmas mate so you're allowed a few days off diet. I'm not that much of a bast4rd I wouldn't allow it!


OK mate Ill take Christmas day and Boxing day off and eat what I want, just to be clear we are probably talking calories in the tens of thousands what with all the cream and chocolate that will be kicking around.


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> Don't worry about emailing me with issues mate. When dieting you're head is all over the place as you feel skinny yet fat, feel like you're losing muscle and you're looking even worse by the day! It's all in the mind mate and as I've said on email to you that's one of the main things with what people struggle with, especially people who bodybuild, the head fcuk!
> 
> But as I said you're doing really well. Each week you are consistency dropping weight at a steady rate which means what you're doing is working. 14 weeks left is plenty of time and we will get them abs out for the beach!
> 
> Oh and buy some more shorts!!


Thanks mate im trying to avoid mirrors at the moment

I do appreciate the help, support and positive feedback.

My wife keeps telling me that I'm looking better but she's my wife and would be saying that no matter what.

Oh and don't Diss the Hoff shorts, my Mrs got them for me, even if they dont fit any more :lol:


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate im trying to avoid mirrors at the moment
> 
> I do appreciate the help, support and positive feedback.
> 
> My wife keeps telling me that I'm looking better but she's my wife and would be saying that no matter what.
> 
> Oh and don't Diss the Hoff shorts, my Mrs got them for me, even if they dont fit any more :lol:


haha i'm not dissing them, i just mean get more than one pair!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Legs today 

session went like this;

* Leg Press*

done as a warm up

Set 1 : 100.0x10

Set 2 : 150.0x10

*Partial LegPress *

by partial I mean no locking knees at leg extension and no allowing the bar to touch the stop at the bottom of the press

Set 1 : 275.0x6

Set 2 : 275.0x6

Set 3 : 275.0x6

*Leg Extensions *

done with a pause at leg extension

Set 1 : 50.0x15

Set 2 : 50.0x15

Set 3 : 50.0x15

*Lying Leg Curls *

30 seconds rest between sets

Set 1 : 25.0x15

Set 2 : 25.0x15

Set 3 : 25.0x15 last few reps where not full ROM

Set 4 : 30.0x6

*Hack Squat *

Set 1 : 70.0x6

Set 2 : 80.0x6

Set 3 : 100.0x6

Set 4 : 140.0x4

Set 5 : 50.0x15

*Lying Leg Curls *

done dead slow

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 20.0x10

*Calf Press On Leg Press*

pause at the bottom V. slow reps

Set 1 : 200.0x6

Set 2 : 200.0x6

Set 3 : 200.0x6

Set 4 : 200.0x6


----------



## BestBefore1989

Legs are suffering a bit today :thumb:

For reasons I shan't bore you with, I couldn't do my cardio before breakfast this morning.

I am going out tonight, the plan had been to meet up with some old friends, and well frankly, get p1s5ed up!

However I don't want to jeopardise my results.

In the past I know I have been guilty of self sabotage, with behaviour such as rewarding my self for loosing weight by allowing myself to eat chocolate :cursing:

So I have decided that I'm not going to drink tonight as I want the fat loss more than I want the drink.

I did consider not going but instead I have decided I will go and drink diet coke all night but I will get an hours cardio in first (30 min to make up for this morning and 30 as a second session)


----------



## BestBefore1989

I managed to get an hours steady state cardio done on the bike.

I'm sure it wont be as effective as two 30min interval sessions, but to be honest it was all I could manage.

My legs and ar5e are aching and I'm knackered.

I still need to drink another ltr of water today as I'm sure the diet coke I will be having later does not count.


----------



## 25434

liam0810 said:


> Oh and buy some more shorts!!


:laugh: :lol: :laugh: :lol: :lol:

Oop...soz BB...but....but.....:laugh::laugh: :tongue: that made me laff my bloopin' head off......

Hey you with ga tired legs.....have a great weekend!..  x


----------



## BestBefore1989

*H-13*

weighed in at 219.6 lbs

that's a drop of 2.8lbs

:lol: feels odd to know I'm less than 100kg

View attachment 162201


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> *H-13*
> 
> weighed in at 219.6 lbs
> 
> that's a drop of 2.8lbs
> 
> :lol: feels odd to know I'm less than 100kg
> 
> View attachment 162201


Apart from one week, which was my fault I think, you've dropped consistently so you should be very proud of yourself mate. 22pounds off is really good. Let's try and get to below 210 for Xmas!


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> Apart from one week, which was my fault I think, you've dropped consistently so you should be very proud of yourself mate. 22pounds off is really good. Let's try and get to below 210 for Xmas!


It was my fault mate, if you remember I wasn't drinking enough water. You spotted it, I corrected it and we've been going good since then


----------



## Zola

Fantastic work mate!

Your commitment is inspiring 

Great work

KEEP IT UP!!!


----------



## 25434

Zola said:


> Fantastic work mate!
> 
> Your commitment is inspiring
> 
> Great work
> 
> KEEP IT UP!!!


I agree.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Fantastic work mate!
> 
> Your commitment is inspiring
> 
> Great work
> 
> KEEP IT UP!!!





Flubs said:


> I agree.


Thanks guys

My Wife and kids are bored of me being on a diet and don't even ask me how I'm doing any more, so its great to have you guys here supporting me. :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I did 35 min on the Cross Trainer followed by some static stretching which was long overdue and much needed


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'm just back in from doing my Chest workout and what a mixed bag of results!

So much so that I don't know what, if anything, I can read into it

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x6

Set 2 : 80.0x4

Set 3 : 100.0x4

Set 4 : 120.0x4

Set 5 : 127.5x2 upped the weight by just 2.5Kg and struggled on the second rep where last week I did 4 X 125Kg.

No excuses, its the first exercise so I was fresh. I wil drop back down to 125Kg next week as 4 or more reps at 125Kg is working the muscle more than 2X 127.5Kg

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 40.0x6

Set 2 : 40.0x6

Set 3 : 40.0x7 managed an extra rep

*Barbell Incline Bench Paused Press*

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 80.0x6 WTF? I have been doing 8 reps at this weight week in week out, and last week I managed 10 but today ... :confused1:

*Dead stop bench press drop sets*

Set 1 : 80.0x15 / 50.0x25 Very strange, this was so easy this week that I even doubled checked the weights in case I had miss-loaded the bar

Set 2 : 90.0x15 / 50.0x24 How can my chest be weaker than last week one minute and stronger the next?

*Dumbbell Paused Flys *

Set 1 : 12.5x20

Set 2 : 12.5x25 Good grief I went weak again, I had to take a couple of seconds rest at the 18 rep mark

*Cable Reverse Grip Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 17.5x50

*Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 17.5x50

*Cable Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 20.0x50 upped weight slightly

*Cable Triceps wide grip Pushdown*

Set 2 : 20.0x50 upped weight slightly

I trust you can see why I'm finding that confusing.

Unless anyone has any better ideas I'm going to put it down to "Just one of those Days"


----------



## Peace frog

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm just back in from doing my Chest workout and what a mixed bag of results!
> 
> So much so that I don't know what, if anything, I can read into it
> 
> *Barbell Bench Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x6
> 
> Set 2 : 80.0x4
> 
> Set 3 : 100.0x4
> 
> Set 4 : 120.0x4
> 
> Set 5 : 127.5x2 upped the weight by just 2.5Kg and struggled on the second rep where last week I did 4 X 125Kg.
> 
> No excuses, its the first exercise so I was fresh. I wil drop back down to 125Kg next week as 4 or more reps at 125Kg is working the muscle more than 2X 127.5Kg
> 
> *Dumbbell Incline Bench Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 40.0x6
> 
> Set 2 : 40.0x6
> 
> Set 3 : 40.0x7 managed an extra rep
> 
> *Barbell Incline Bench Paused Press*
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 80.0x6 WTF? I have been doing 8 reps at this weight week in week out, and last week I managed 10 but today ... :confused1:
> 
> *Dead stop bench press drop sets*
> 
> Set 1 : 80.0x15 / 50.0x25 Very strange, this was so easy this week that I even doubled checked the weights in case I had miss-loaded the bar
> 
> Set 2 : 90.0x15 / 50.0x24 How can my chest be weaker than last week one minute and stronger the next?
> 
> *Dumbbell Paused Flys *
> 
> Set 1 : 12.5x20
> 
> Set 2 : 12.5x25 Good grief I went weak again, I had to take a couple of seconds rest at the 18 rep mark
> 
> *Cable Reverse Grip Triceps Pushdown *
> 
> Set 1 : 17.5x50
> 
> *Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown *
> 
> Set 1 : 17.5x50
> 
> *Cable Triceps Pushdown *
> 
> Set 1 : 20.0x50 upped weight slightly
> 
> *Cable Triceps wide grip Pushdown*
> 
> Set 2 : 20.0x50 upped weight slightly
> 
> I trust you can see why I'm finding that confusing.
> 
> Unless anyone has any better ideas I'm going to put it down to "Just one of those Days"


Sounds like you just had an off day mate,unless next couple of sessions are the same I wouldn't read to much into


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> Sounds like you just had an off day mate,unless next couple of sessions are the same I wouldn't read to much into


If I had had a day where I struggled on all the lifts I would be thinking that and if it was a day where I struggled on each of the lifts for one specific body-part, I would think the same.

The bit that confuses me about today is that my chest was stronger one Min then weaker the next. LOL it was an on and off day.

Going to ask the Boss.

@liam0810 what do you think?


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> My Wife and kids are bored of me being on a diet and don't even ask me how I'm doing any more, so its great to have you guys here supporting me. :thumb:


This is pretty much par for the course ime mate. Don't let it get to you. Do the diet for yourself. There's plenty of people on here appreciate how hard things can be and what you're going through:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> This is pretty much par for the course ime mate. Don't let it get to you. Do the diet for yourself. There's plenty of people on here appreciate how hard things can be and what you're going through:thumbup1:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> If I had had a day where I struggled on all the lifts I would be thinking that and if it was a day where I struggled on each of the lifts for one specific body-part, I would think the same.
> 
> The bit that confuses me about today is that my chest was stronger one Min then weaker the next. LOL it was an on and off day.
> 
> Going to ask the Boss.
> 
> @liam0810 what do you think?


The mind is the only thing to change mate,you are a\ bit negged out..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I think you had what is indeed, known to sports scientists as 'one of those days'. Well done on the weight loss mate. Great news.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> The mind is the only thing to change mate,you are a\ bit negged out..


Hey mate, hope your well.

Very sure it was not that. I was not at all negged out mate, in fact I went into the gym feeling positive.

However you might have something by saying its my mind.

Looking back I don't think I addressed each lift with the same aggression/attitude as I have done, so perhaps the failed reps lie in my commitment to that set.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I think you had what is indeed, known to sports scientists as 'one of those days'. Well done on the weight loss mate. Great news.


Thanks mate, I'm hoping that Santa might bring me some abs for Christmas, just in time to hide them again :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate, I'm hoping that Santa might bring me some abs for Christmas, just in time to hide them again :lol:


ooh. you've mentioned the a word.


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> ooh. you've mentioned the a word.


He did.....shall we gang up on him? I mean....abs? Wut?? So close to xmas? Pft....bloopin cheek....abs indeed...  :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> He did.....shall we gang up on him? I mean....abs? Wut?? So close to xmas? Pft....bloopin cheek....abs indeed...  :laugh:


I figure, if all else fails, I can always copy this guy and shave them on

View attachment 162270


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I figure, if all else fails, I can always copy this guy and shave them on
> 
> View attachment 162270


Ohmiberrrrluddiegawwwwwd! :lol: :lol: I would say you couldn't quite copy him as you're not a tit! :laugh: scuse my language.....


----------



## 25434

Slightly worried I just checked out my own stomach just in case I could carry that look off....

No. :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Slightly worried I just checked out my own stomach just in case I could carry that look off....
> 
> No. :laugh:


you can always do a Britney and draw them on with fake tan :lol:


----------



## 25434

True dat......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Good morning

This mornings cardio was done on the exercise bike. 35 min interval training done to Cardio Coach 1.

Tonights workout will be Back :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> If I had had a day where I struggled on all the lifts I would be thinking that and if it was a day where I struggled on each of the lifts for one specific body-part, I would think the same.
> 
> The bit that confuses me about today is that my chest was stronger one Min then weaker the next. LOL it was an on and off day.
> 
> Going to ask the Boss.
> 
> @liam0810 what do you think?


I think its just one of those days. We all have them. lets see how the next few sessions are and if they are all down then we need to have a look at things. Don't forget that you have now finished your course but also you are 10 weeks into training in a calorie deficit, so dips in strength and energy are to be expected sometimes


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> I figure, if all else fails, I can always copy this guy and shave them on
> 
> View attachment 162270


Not lying but i actually had a go at doing this last night. my real abs are hiding a little so shaved my chest and stomach and put some abs in!


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> Not lying but i actually had a go at doing this last night. my real abs are hiding a little so shaved my chest and stomach and put some abs in!


:lolicornoshavedabs


----------



## BestBefore1989

Had a great workout tonight.

I have to dedicate it to my good friend @biglbs

The thing is, truth be told, I'm a bit of a pussy cat.

When ever I've trained with Tom he's always tried to encourage me to muster some controlled aggression, forget what weight is on the bar, just lift the dam bar.

Something he reminded me of in a recent post.

Tonight I addressed my lifts with renewed aggression and I had the best workout I've had for AGES

*Barbell Rack Pulls *

Set 1 : 150.0x4

Set 2 : 200.0x4

Set 3 : 250.0x4

Set 4 : 280.0x2

Set 5 : 300.0x1

:bounce: PB :bounce: Oh Yea Baby! once I managed to get it past my knees it felt like it flew up

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 150.0x5

Set 2 : 200.0x5

kept these light as my back feels pumped

*Barbell Shrug *

Set 1 : 100.0x10

Set 2 : 100.0x10

*Pedlay Rows*

Set 1 : 80.0x10

Set 2 : 80.0x10

Set 3 : 100.0x7

*Close Grip Front Lat Pulldown *

Set 1 : 50.0x15

Set 2 : 50.0x15

Set 3 : 45.0x20

Set 4 : 45.0x20

*Cable Seated Row Drop set *

Set 1 : 100.0x8 / 90.0x5 / 70.0x8 / 50.0x10

I must say I am totally stoked :thumb:

getting a 300Kg Rack Pull feels great, especially as I'm currently something like 98Kg.

This is why I love picking things up and putting them down again

:lol: I ache now so God only knows how Ill feel in the morning


----------



## 25434

Wahaaaaaaaaaayyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! :bounce: :thumb: :beer:

PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.........whoot whoot!

Gwaaaaan ya big ole tigger....I mean tiger....grarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhh....

Well done BB. That sounds line the BB we've come to know......rarrrrrrrrrhhhhh.....  . Mange tout moi son, mange tout....


----------



## Peace frog

Great workout


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lolicornoshavedabs


Haha I shaved it off after my missus told me I looked a tw4t! I even tried to keep a tache but she told me I looked like the type who has an order keeping him away from schools!

Well done on the session mate! Looks like it was just a blip!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Wahaaaaaaaaaayyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! :bounce: :thumb: :beer:
> 
> PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.........whoot whoot!
> 
> Gwaaaaan ya big ole tigger....I mean tiger....grarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhh....
> 
> Well done BB. That sounds line the BB we've come to know......rarrrrrrrrrhhhhh.....  . Mange tout moi son, mange tout....



View attachment 162330


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> Great workout


thanks mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> Haha I shaved it off after my missus told me I looked a tw4t! I even tried to keep a tache but she told me I looked like the type who has an order keeping him away from schools!
> 
> Well done on the session mate! Looks like it was just a blip!


 :lol: that's only a problem is she's refusing to wear the long white socks and gym slip anymore


----------



## BestBefore1989

Bit of a rough night with both my wife and youngest being ill and me playing Dr.

Ill try and get a nap in when I get home from work before doing both of todays cardio sessions in one go.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Bit of a rough night with both my wife and youngest being ill and me playing Dr.
> 
> Ill try and get a nap in when I get home from work before doing both of todays cardio sessions in one go.


I'm no expert BB but I'm not sure there is any purchase in doing two sessions of cardio in one go? I was told by a guy who used to train me that after about 45 mins it's a bit pointless? but as I said, i'm not an expert so sorry if that is broscience and utter shoite  I'm sure Liam will put you right on that score.

Hope your day goes well and your family pick up soon. x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I'm no expert BB but I'm not sure there is any purchase in doing two sessions of cardio in one go? I was told by a guy who used to train me that after about 45 mins it's a bit pointless? but as I said, i'm not an expert so sorry if that is broscience and utter shoite  I'm sure Liam will put you right on that score.
> 
> Hope your day goes well and your family pick up soon. x


Its a calories in, calories out thing. The longer I spend on the crosstrainer the more calories out.


----------



## biglbs

Thanks buddy,never let the mind sell you short...I love the old saying..

.He can ,who thinks he can!

....then nail it with confident force,like you own it-failure is not an option,bordering on hate and contempt for what is after all just gravity...

That feeling you have just got,is the reward and a bloody good lift it was 3x Bw ,very well done mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Thanks buddy,never let the mind sell you short...I love the old saying..
> 
> .He can ,who thinks he can!
> 
> ....then nail it with confident force,like you own it-failure is not an option,bordering on hate and contempt for what is after all just gravity...
> 
> That feeling you have just got,is the reward and a bloody good lift it was 3x Bw ,very well done mate


Thanks mate :thumb:

I was very pleased with that lift

:lol: I would love to be in a position next year where I have to buy a new bar rated more than the 320 I currently have


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: that's only a problem is she's refusing to wear the long white socks and gym slip anymore


yeaeh she's trying to act all grown up now, i dont like


----------



## BestBefore1989

well Yesterday didn't go to plan.

By the time I got home and cooked and ate, I was ready for bed.

so this morning was the first opportunity to start catching up on missed cardio time.

This morning I did 35 min of interval training on the exercise bike to Cardio Coach Volume 3 followed by 15 min of steady state cardio

Just 45 min to catch up on :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> well Yesterday didn't go to plan.
> 
> By the time I got home and cooked and ate, I was ready for bed.
> 
> so this morning was the first opportunity to start catching up on missed cardio time.
> 
> This morning I did 35 min of interval training on the exercise bike to Cardio Coach Volume 3 followed by 15 min of steady state cardio
> 
> Just 45 min to catch up on :thumbup1:


blimey! we must be twins...that's what happened to me last night too.....slumped on the sofa like an ole fart by 9! had to have an early night i was so pooped. Looks like both you and I are having to catch up tonight. I'm not doing cardio though, delts for me.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> blimey! we must be twins...that's what happened to me last night too.....slumped on the sofa like an ole fart by 9! had to have an early night i was so pooped. Looks like both you and I are having to catch up tonight. I'm not doing cardio though, delts for me.


Snap Shoulders and biceps for me when I get home :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

So tonight's workout went like this ;

Warm-up 15 min cardio 

*Top of the Head Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x6

Set 2 : 70.0x6

Set 3 : 80.0x4

not very good I know but I'm not too upset as my back is far from recovered from the other day

*Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise*

Set 1 : 14.0x8

Set 2 : 14.0x8

Set 3 : 14.0x8

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 14.0x6

Set 2 : 14.0x6

Set 3 : 14.0x6

*Barbell Standing Military Press *

20 second rest between sets

Set 1 : 45.0x8

Set 2 : 45.0x8

Set 3 : 45.0x7

*Seated Calf Raise*

Set 1 : 140.0x50

Set 2 : 140.0x50

*Cable 21's *

Set 1 : 20.0x21

Set 2 : 20.0x21

Set 3 : 20.0x21

Set 4 : 20.0x21

*Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl *

Set 1 : 17.5x15

Set 2 : 17.5x15

*Barbell Reverse Preacher Curl *

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 32.5x8

Set 3 : 20.0x10


----------



## liam0810

How you feeling mate? Everytime I pop in here you are just grinding away at the sessions and cardio and no complaints. How's hunger? How's energy levels?


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> How you feeling mate? Everytime I pop in here you are just grinding away at the sessions and cardio and no complaints. How's hunger? How's energy levels?


I'm doing OK mate. I get very tired and some sessions are harder than others, this mornings 45 min cardio felt life 3 hours worth.

I think its the results that are keeping me strong!

I am dreading getting on the scales each week as I always think I could have worked harder, but so far I have been very happy with the results and they are helping drive my motivation.

I am scared every week that the scales will say no change, as its hard enough doing this with the results I want It must be sole destroying to put all this effort in and then fail to loose fat.


----------



## AlexB18

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm doing OK mate. I get very tired and some sessions are harder than others, this mornings *45 min cardio felt life 3 hours worth.*
> 
> I think its the results that are keeping me strong!
> 
> I am dreading getting on the scales each week as I always think I could have worked harder, but so far I have been very happy with the results and they are helping drive my motivation.
> 
> I am scared every week that the scales will say no change, as its hard enough doing this with the results I want It must be sole destroying to put all this effort in and then fail to loose fat.


At least once a week one of my cardio sessions feels like this haha, I only do 30 mins as well, don't be too worried by if the scales show no change mate, if your appearance is changing in the mirror then you will still be making improvements, I used to weigh myself every week religiously now I just stick to once a month because I got a bit obsessed with it tbh :lol:so long as I can see the improvements in the mirror week on week which at the moment I am then that's all I need to keep me going :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

AlexB18 said:


> At least once a week one of my cardio sessions feels like this haha, I only do 30 mins as well, don't be too worried by if the scales show no change mate, if your appearance is changing in the mirror then you will still be making improvements, I used to weigh myself every week religiously now I just stick to once a month because I got a bit obsessed with it tbh :lol:so long as I can see the improvements in the mirror week on week which at the moment I am then that's all I need to keep me going :thumbup1:


Hi mate, welcome to my journal.

I have a specific goal that I'm working towards, Liam is coaching me and doing my diet plan. We have 13 weeks left in which to minimise body fat whilst maintaining muscle mass.

Pop back over the next 3 months and see how I'm doing, all comments are welcome :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ive decided that i will postpone my leg work out until tomorrow night, so tonight I will be doing a second cardio session. I will use the session to finish catching up on the cardio I missed earlier in the week :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Keep it going BB. It's tough but it's worth it, and I've no doubt whatsoever that you will achieve your goals:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Keep it going BB. It's tough but it's worth it, and I've no doubt whatsoever that you will achieve your goals:thumbup1:


Thanks mate. Kind of you to say :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm doing OK mate. I get very tired and some sessions are harder than others, this mornings 45 min cardio felt life 3 hours worth.
> 
> I think its the results that are keeping me strong!
> 
> I am dreading getting on the scales each week as I always think I could have worked harder, but so far I have been very happy with the results and they are helping drive my motivation.
> 
> I am scared every week that the scales will say no change, as its hard enough doing this with the results I want It must be sole destroying to put all this effort in and then fail to loose fat.


The results and also the positive comments give you more momentum and drive than any steroid or stim can give you IMO.

We've had one blip overall so don't be scared. You'll look better than the hoff in those shorts for your holiday. I guarantee it!


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> The results and also the positive comments give you more momentum and drive than any steroid or stim can give you IMO.
> 
> We've had one blip overall so don't be scared. You'll look better than the hoff in those shorts for your holiday. I guarantee it!


Thanks Mate :thumb:

:lol: If only I didn't have a face like the north end of a south going Cow.

I wish I had done this when I was 25 rather than 52


----------



## BestBefore1989

45 min of steady state cardio done so now I'm back on track for this week :thumb:

If I remember tomorrow morning I will do my cardio on the cross trainer to save my quads for the leg workout tomorrow night


----------



## BestBefore1989

Knackered and glad its Friday.

Cross trainer this morning, Legs workout tonight :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sat drinking black coffee in a McDonald's. Its feels like every High street Ive had to walk down this week has had a market going on and today has been no different. The smell of fried onion, sausages and burgers is killing me and im sure im inhaling fat :lol:

Still on the plus side i have taken to parking my car on the top floor wherever I park and using the stairs. Extra cardio :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout

I was feeling very strange when I started the session. I felt light headed, distant and disconnected to what I was doing somehow, but I still managed to up the reps on the first exercise

*Leg Press*

done as a warm up

Set 1 : 100.0x10

Set 2 : 150.0x10

*Partial LegPress *

Set 1 : 275.0x6

Set 2 : 275.0x6

Set 3 : 275.0x8 up 2 reps

*Leg Extensions *

Set 1 : 50.0x15

Set 2 : 50.0x15

Set 3 : 50.0x15

*Lying Leg Curls *

30 second rest between sets

Set 1 : 25.0x15

Set 2 : 25.0x12

Set 3 : 25.0x10

these killed me. I truly felt ill after them. I swear that if I didn't write up my workouts on here I would have called it a day. I really didn't want to have to write that I failed and I will be dammed if I'm ever going to write that I didn't even try, so I took 10 Min then carried on

*Hack Squat *

Set 1 : 70.0x6

Set 2 : 80.0x6

Set 3 : 100.0x6

Set 4 : 140.0x6 upped by 2 reps

Set 5 : 50.0x15

*Lying Leg Curls *

Done slowly, but not slowly enough

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 20.0x10



*
Calf Press On Leg Press*

done slowly and paused at bottom of rep

Set 1 : 200.0x6

Set 2 : 200.0x6

Set 3 : 200.0x6

last set pumped out as I'm not feeling the slow reps

Set 4 : 200.0x20

finished off with 30 Min light cardio on the exercise bike to get some blood flowing into my legs and, well its weigh in day tomorrow, extra cardio cant hurt!


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Tonight's workout
> 
> I was feeling very strange when I started the session. I felt light headed, distant and disconnected to what I was doing somehow, but I still managed to up the reps on the first exercise
> 
> *Leg Press*
> 
> done as a warm up
> 
> Set 1 : 100.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 150.0x10
> 
> *Partial LegPress *
> 
> Set 1 : 275.0x6
> 
> Set 2 : 275.0x6
> 
> Set 3 : 275.0x8 up 2 reps
> 
> *Leg Extensions *
> 
> Set 1 : 50.0x15
> 
> Set 2 : 50.0x15
> 
> Set 3 : 50.0x15
> 
> *Lying Leg Curls *
> 
> 30 second rest between sets
> 
> Set 1 : 25.0x15
> 
> Set 2 : 25.0x12
> 
> Set 3 : 25.0x10
> 
> these killed me. I truly felt ill after them. I swear that if I didn't write up my workouts on here I would have called it a day. I really didn't want to have to write that I failed and I will be dammed if I'm ever going to write that I didn't even try, so I took 10 Min then carried on
> 
> *Hack Squat *
> 
> Set 1 : 70.0x6
> 
> Set 2 : 80.0x6
> 
> Set 3 : 100.0x6
> 
> Set 4 : 140.0x6 upped by 2 reps
> 
> Set 5 : 50.0x15
> 
> *Lying Leg Curls *
> 
> Done slowly, but not slowly enough
> 
> Set 1 : 20.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 20.0x10
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Calf Press On Leg Press*
> 
> done slowly and paused at bottom of rep
> 
> Set 1 : 200.0x6
> 
> Set 2 : 200.0x6
> 
> Set 3 : 200.0x6
> 
> last set pumped out as I'm not feeling the slow reps
> 
> Set 4 : 200.0x20
> 
> finished off with 30 Min light cardio on the exercise bike to get some blood flowing into my legs and, well its weigh in day tomorrow, extra cardio cant hurt!


I often feel quite ill following lying leg curls. I thing it's a blood pressure change thing so I'm careful not to jump up off the machine on completion of a set. Slowly, slowly does it and I feel much better...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> I often feel quite ill following lying leg curls. I thing it's a blood pressure change thing so I'm careful not to jump up off the machine on completion of a set. Slowly, slowly does it and I feel much better...


that's good to know, thanks


----------



## BestBefore1989

*H-12*

:lol: I am a twit!

I was scared that this week everything was going to go horribly wrong.

That as sure as pride comes before the fall, after being complimented on my achievements to date, I was bound to have a bad result today.

So I did everything I could think of to reduce my bodyweight before getting on the scales, I tried to force myself to go to the loo, I even took off my glasses but that didnt work coss I couldnt read the results :lol:

when I stood on the scale I weighed in at 216.6 lbs

that's a drop of 3lbs

View attachment 162541


I plan to try and get some static stretching done today and my legs are suffering big time from yesterdays efforts but I'm a very happy and relieved chap!


----------



## dark knight

BestBefore1989 said:


> I even took off my glasses but that didnt work coss I couldnt read the results :lol:
> 
> when I stood on the scale I weighed in at 216.6 lbs
> 
> that's a drop of 3lbs


damn thems some heavy glasses. well done mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

dark knight said:


> damn thems some heavy glasses. well done mate


Thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Update pictures

View attachment 162547
View attachment 162548


----------



## BestBefore1989

Progress to date comparison picture

View attachment 162550


----------



## BestBefore1989

weight loss went so well this week that Liam said I could have a cheat meal

View attachment 162615




:drool:


----------



## 25434

About that weighing thing BB........everyone knows if you jump up and down a bit the calories just fall off......then get on the scale and lean backwards......honestly! Do I have to tell you everything? :laugh:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Progress to date comparison picture
> 
> View attachment 162550


Well well......who's looking pretty good then? Well done BB..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> About that weighing thing BB........everyone knows if you jump up and down a bit the calories just fall off......then get on the scale and lean backwards......honestly! Do I have to tell you everything? :laugh:


 :lol: I also hear it helps to stand near the edge of the scales and not in the middle


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: I also hear it helps to stand near the edge of the scales and not in the middle


 :lol: natch....


----------



## biglbs

Skinney cvnt,,,,,,

Very well done buddy


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Skinney cvnt,,,,,,
> 
> Very well done buddy


thanks mate, getting there slowly.

How you doing Pal?


----------



## BestBefore1989

So today has started great, had a Sunday morning lie in and we didn't bother staggering out of bed till about 10am

Cup of coffee then jumped on the bike for 40min of Pizza busting interval cardio and now I'm eating my salmon and scrambled eggs for breakfast.

Off to get the Xmass tree in a bit then I have some domestic stuff to do before hitting the gym to see if yesterdays carbs will help me power through my chest workout


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> thanks mate, getting there slowly.
> 
> How you doing Pal?


T100 mate


----------



## Zola

BestBefore1989 said:


> Progress to date comparison picture
> 
> View attachment 162550


Great progress to date!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Great progress to date!


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

*Proudly Presenting Pizza Powered Push Program*

:lol:

In truth it was a bit of a mixed bag, started well and faded.

Still its better than last week

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x6

Set 2 : 80.0x4

Set 3 : 100.0x4

Set 4 : 120.0x4

Set 5 : 125.0x2

Set 6 : 130.0x1

Set 7 : 135.0x1

Set 8 : 140.0x0 Failed

I know, I was playing silly buggers

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 40.0x6

Set 2 : 40.0x6

Set 3 : 40.0x7 tried for an 8th but failed

*Barbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 80.0x7

*Dead stop bench press Drop set *

Set 1 : 90.0x9 / 50.0x18

Set 2 : 80.0x8 / 50.0x16

*Dumbbell Paused Flys*

Set 1 : 12.5x20

Set 2 : 12.5x25

*Cable Reverse Grip Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 17.5x50

*Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 17.5x50

*Cable Triceps Pushdown*

Set 1 : 20.0x50

*Cable Triceps wide grip Pushdown *

Set 1 : 25.0x50

That really took it out of me, in fact I'm still feeling a little dizzy sat here typing


----------



## Keeks

Great work with the consistent weight loss, you're doing fab! :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Great work with the consistent weight loss, you're doing fab! :beer:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'm struggling this morning, I hope I'm not coming down with something.

I should have done cardio this morning but I simply don't feel up to it.

Hopefully Ill be feeling better by tonight and I can do my cardio after my back workout


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm struggling this morning, I hope I'm not coming down with something.
> 
> I should have done cardio this morning but I simply don't feel up to it.
> 
> Hopefully Ill be feeling better by tonight and I can do my cardio after my back workout


I hope not mate,,it stops good momentum ,you have got plenty of that in this journal at the mo


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm struggling this morning, I hope I'm not coming down with something.
> 
> I should have done cardio this morning but I simply don't feel up to it.
> 
> Hopefully Ill be feeling better by tonight and I can do my cardio after my back workout


Up Vit c and take an extra multi vit plus make sure plenty of fluid. Hopefully help to fight it off Mate


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB......sounds like a bit of a clod us in its way ut I hope not....I had one recently...booo! But at least if u get one now, you'll be free for xmas right? That's the bright side of the coin mister...  . I know, I know, I'm so annoying! Hehe.....it's ok, I know you still lurrrrv me despite everything....hurrrr hurrrr.....

Listen muster...you are doing great, don't let your head start playing with you.......push it out. You are going great guns, trust yourself and Your coach....


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I hope not mate,,it stops good momentum ,you have got plenty of that in this journal at the mo


Thanks Mate



liam0810 said:


> Up Vit c and take an extra multi vit plus make sure plenty of fluid. Hopefully help to fight it off Mate


OK Boss



Flubs said:


> Hey there BB......sounds like a bit of a clod us in its way ut I hope not....I had one recently...booo! But at least if u get one now, you'll be free for xmas right? That's the bright side of the coin mister...  . I know, I know, I'm so annoying! Hehe.....it's ok, I know you still lurrrrv me despite everything....hurrrr hurrrr.....
> 
> Listen muster...you are doing great, don't let your head start playing with you.......push it out. You are going great guns, trust yourself and Your coach....


Oo no I Wub oo Flubsy X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's poor effort was not as a result of my feeling under the weather but more a result of my getting too big for my britches

I was feeling OK and was eager to see how much carry over there was from my rack pull to my dead lift.

So Instead of following the program I kept the rack pulls light and short so that I would be fresh for the dead lift

*Barbell Rack Pulls *

Set 1 : 150.0x4

Set 2 : 200.0x4

Set 3 : 250.0x4

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 150.0x3

Set 2 : 200.0x2

Set 3 : 250.0x0 Failed. Total fail. Gave it everything I had in me and don't think the dam bar even moved :cursing:

well that put me back down in my place

*Barbell Shrug *

Set 1 : 100.0x10

Set 2 : 100.0x10

*Pedlay Rows *

Set 1 : 90.0x10

Set 2 : 90.0x10

Set 3 : 110.0x6

*Close Grip Front Lat Pulldown*

Set 1 : 55.0x15

Set 2 : 55.0x15

Set 3 : 50.0x20

Set 4 : 50.0x20

*Cable Seated Row Drop set*

Set 1 : 95.0x10 / 80.0x11 / 65.0x12 / 50.0x14

I had planned to do 30min cardio after the weights but I am shattered.

Thank goodness its only Monday so I should easily be able to make those 30 min up over the next few days


----------



## 25434

I'm just putting this here..............

It does not matter how slowly you go so long as you do not stop. "

~ Confucius


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cardio was on the Cross Trainer this morning. I was doing intervals when the computer went all funny and then reported an error, so I had to turn it off and on again.

I think I was almost at the 30 min mark so I did another 20 min on it to bring me up to 45 min plus a bit to be on the safe side.

I hope this is a one off thing, The Cross Trainer is by far the best bit of cardio kit I have but I cant afford a Life Fitness engineer right now.

anyway that's half of my cardio caught up on :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just done my second 45 min Interval Cardio session on the cross Trainer of the day, so now I've caught up on the session I missed on Monday :thumb:


----------



## Peace frog

Well done catching up on the cardio,you taking any time off over Christmas?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> Well done catching up on the cardio,you taking any time off over Christmas?


Yes mate

I am going to have two days Christmas-day and Boxing-day where I eat and drink what ever I want


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings cardio was interval training on the exercise bike for 30min.

LOL I had to force myself to get out of bed and get on the bike this morning.

I think I need to get more rest and somehow get to bed earlier


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout went like this

*Top of the Head Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 70.0x10

Set 3 : 80.0x6

Set 4 : 85.0x2

*Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 14.0x8

Set 2 : 14.0x8

Set 3 : 14.0x8

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 14.0x6

Set 2 : 14.0x6

Set 3 : 14.0x8

*Barbell Standing Military Press*

Set 1 : 45.0x8

Set 2 : 45.0x8

Set 3 : 45.0x8

at this point I should have done Seated Calf Raise,as I don't have a machine I have been doing these by balancing plates on my thighs. Doing that gives me the advantage of leverage as the weight is on my thigh not my knee but I have to stack so many plates that they hit my body when I do the raise.

so instead with a little playing around I managed to find a way of doing standing calve raises on the hack squat machine

*Hack Calf Raise *

Set 1 : 140.0x20

Set 2 : 100.0x30

*Cable 21's *

Set 1 : 20.0x21

Set 2 : 20.0x21

Set 3 : 20.0x21

Set 4 : 20.0x21

*Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl *

Set 1 : 17.5x15

Set 2 : 17.5x10 I stopped at 10 as to be honest I was so knackered I was swinging them up not curling them.

*Barbell Reverse Preacher Curl *

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 32.5x8

Set 3 : 20.0x10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dont know what was going on last night, must have woken up 4 times to go for a pee

This mornings cardio is in the bag :thumb:

I did 30 min on the cross Trainer.

Legs tonight but will take a little longer warming up than normal as my knees have been giving me a bit of jip of late.


----------



## Rykard

i got myself some knee and elbow wraps for the cold weather, will be trying them tomorrow...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Disappointing workout tonight.

*Leg Press *

Set 1 : 100.0x10

Set 2 : 150.0x10

*Partial LegPress*

Set 1 : 280.0x6

Set 2 : 280.0x6

Set 3 : 280.0x8

*Leg Extensions*

Set 1 : 50.0x4 I don't know if its just one of those days but my right knee was in pain after only 4 reps so I dropped the leg extensions for this week

*Leg Press *

Set 1 : 275.0x10

Set 2 : 275.0x12

Set 3 : 275.0x10

*Lying Leg Curls *

20 second rest between sets

Set 1 : 25.0x15

Set 2 : 25.0x15

Set 3 : 25.0x11

a bit like last week I felt totally spent and felt more than a little ill after these.

*Hack Squat *

Set 1 : 70.0x0 WTF? I went down and just never got back up again, it was like there was just no power in my legs what so ever.

I guess if I didn't have some bad sessions then I wouldn't know when I'm having a good one


----------



## Peace frog

BestBefore1989 said:


> Disappointing workout tonight.
> 
> *Leg Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 100.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 150.0x10
> 
> *Partial LegPress*
> 
> Set 1 : 280.0x6
> 
> Set 2 : 280.0x6
> 
> Set 3 : 280.0x8
> 
> *Leg Extensions*
> 
> Set 1 : 50.0x4 I don't know if its just one of those days but my right knee was in pain after only 4 reps so I dropped the leg extensions for this week
> 
> *Leg Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 275.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 275.0x12
> 
> Set 3 : 275.0x10
> 
> *Lying Leg Curls *
> 
> 20 second rest between sets
> 
> Set 1 : 25.0x15
> 
> Set 2 : 25.0x15
> 
> Set 3 : 25.0x11
> 
> a bit like last week I felt totally spent and felt more than a little ill after these.
> 
> *Hack Squat *
> 
> Set 1 : 70.0x0 WTF? I went down and just never got back up again, it was like there was just no power in my legs what so ever.
> 
> I guess if I didn't have some bad sessions then I wouldn't know when I'm having a good one


Keep pushing mate soon be christmas,couple of days rest and amazing food


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> Keep pushing mate soon be christmas,couple of days rest and amazing food


sat here, knackered. Even though I only did half my workout my legs feel wasted


----------



## Peace frog

BestBefore1989 said:


> sat here, knackered. Even though I only did half my workout my legs feel wasted


Maybe you need a rest day,you've been pushing pretty hard for a long time,see what the boss says


----------



## Mingster

I used to do seated calf raises in my front room whilst watching tv

I had a block of wood to place under my toes, a couple of folded towels across my knees for comfort, and a loaded EZ bar which I would place across my knees and rep away. You could do loads of reps without even noticing if the football was on.

Who says you can't spend gym time with the family? :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I slept well last night :thumb:

However I made a bit of a mistake and didn't do any stretching after my leg workout yesterday, so it took me a while to get moving this morning.

Cardio was 30min interval training on the bike and my right knee didn't like it at all.

I think I shall stick to the Cross Trainer for a little while.


----------



## Zola

Mingster said:


> I used to do seated calf raises in my front room whilst watching tv
> 
> I had a block of wood to place under my toes, a couple of folded towels across my knees for comfort, and a loaded EZ bar which I would place across my knees and rep away. You could do loads of reps without even noticing if the football was on.
> 
> Who says you can't spend gym time with the family? :thumb:


That's a bloody great idea haha.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its been a tough week.

Everything at work has felt like an uphill struggle so I am glad to be home for the weekend.

Todays a double cardio day, so I will try and get a session in on the Cross-Trainer nice and early so I can get to bed at a reasonable hour.


----------



## BestBefore1989

30 min interval training on the CrossTrainer, it was hard work tonight my legs are still fooked from yesterday.

That's my cardio done for the week, fingers crossed its been enough to offset the Pizza I had last Saturday


----------



## 25434

Well done BB. You got through a tough week. You worked, you trained, enjoy your weekend, rest up a bit and don't be hard on yourself. You are doing a brilliant job........


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

You're sounding tired mate. Be careful! Don't want to be injuring yourself or coming down with something this close to chrimbo.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Well done BB. You got through a tough week. You worked, you trained, enjoy your weekend, rest up a bit and don't be hard on yourself. You are doing a brilliant job........


Thank you Hun X


----------



## BestBefore1989

*H-11*

View attachment 162918


WOW, I know liam was expecting me to drop some water weight, but I thought that had happened last week when I lost 3lbs so I was truly not expecting another and even bigger drop.

Down 4.8lbs on last week


----------



## Peace frog

BestBefore1989 said:


> *H-11*
> 
> View attachment 162918
> 
> 
> WOW, I know liam was expecting me to drop some water weight, but I thought that had happened last week when I lost 3lbs so I was truly not expecting another and even bigger drop.
> 
> Down 4.8lbs on last week


Well done mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> Well done mate


thanks. I was truly surprised, I was hoping for another 2lbs


----------



## dark knight

Great stuff....well done


----------



## BestBefore1989

dark knight said:


> Great stuff....well done


Thanks, and the Boss said I get to have another pizza tonight


----------



## dark knight

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks, and the Boss said I get to have another pizza tonight


It's been earned so why argue


----------



## BestBefore1989

I am so full.

I asked the girls if they wanted Pizza with me but they talked me into a trip to the chippy instead.

All my will power just vanished, I ordered large saveloy and chips, no make that two saveloys and large chips, and a chicken and mushroom pie !

I paid for everything and as we where waiting to be served I spotted and added in a rack of ribs to the order.

My girls thought Id gone mad

I don't think I have eaten so much in one sitting before in my life.


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> I am so full.
> 
> I asked the girls if they wanted Pizza with me but they talked me into a trip to the chippy instead.
> 
> All my will power just vanished, I ordered large saveloy and chips, no make that two saveloys and large chips, and a chicken and mushroom pie !
> 
> I paid for everything and as we where waiting to be served I spotted and added in a rack of ribs to the order.
> 
> My girls thought Id gone mad
> 
> I don't think I have eaten so much in one sitting before in my life.


cheat night :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I am so full.
> 
> I asked the girls if they wanted Pizza with me but they talked me into a trip to the chippy instead.
> 
> All my will power just vanished, I ordered large saveloy and chips, no make that two saveloys and large chips, and a chicken and mushroom pie !
> 
> I paid for everything and as we where waiting to be served I spotted and added in a rack of ribs to the order.
> 
> My girls thought Id gone mad
> 
> I don't think I have eaten so much in one sitting before in my life.


Mmmmm. Snacks


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> cheat night :thumbup1:





Mingster said:


> Mmmmm. Snacks


I fell asleep on the sofa after eating that lot


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Mmmmm. Snacks


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Fasted Cardio, time to pay the price of yesterdays greed.

I took the resistance up a couple of levels and did 30 min steady state cardio on the Cross Trainer. :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

second cardio session of the day done.

New workout routine starts Monday :thumb:

Had a tough day diet wise. I just wanted to eat everything today. Thank goodness for suger free jelly


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> *H-11*
> 
> View attachment 162918
> 
> 
> WOW, I know liam was expecting me to drop some water weight, but I thought that had happened last week when I lost 3lbs so I was truly not expecting another and even bigger drop.
> 
> Down 4.8lbs on last week


Brilliant mate. Well done.


----------



## Zola

30lbs off since mid September, that's a lot of sweat and hard work. Great stuff!


----------



## Keeks

More awesome work, well done! :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Well done BB....it's all good right? graaaarrrrrggggggghhhhhhhh...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Brilliant mate. Well done.


Thanks mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> 30lbs off since mid September, that's a lot of sweat and hard work. Great stuff!


When you put it like that, it sounds good


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> More awesome work, well done! :thumbup1:


Thanks Hun, and you're partly responsible, after all it was your advice to turn to Liam for help

X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Well done BB....it's all good right? graaaarrrrrggggggghhhhhhhh...


Im doing good thanks mate, did my cardio this morning and I start a new workout routine tonight.

Hows life treating you?


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks Hun, and you're partly responsible, after all it was your advice to turn to Liam for help
> 
> X


You seem to work well together, and you've been putting the effort in so massive well done for the last few months. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mince Pies

Im new to the forums just read your post. I'm in a similar situation but have a few years on you. I think i started heavier too but wanted to say well done and your looking great.


----------



## 25434

Mince Pies said:


> Im new to the forums just read your post. I'm in a similar situation *but have a few years on you.*
> 
> blimey...you must be reeeeeaaaaaaallllleeeeeeeeeee ancient then... :whistling: :sneaky2: :laugh:
> 
> ps....that's a jesting pop at BB by the way, not yourself.......cough...


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hows life treating you?


not brill at the moment but the new year is around the corner so who knows...thanks for asking..x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mince Pies said:


> Im new to the forums just read your post. I'm in a similar situation but have a few years on you. I think i started heavier too but wanted to say well done and your looking great.


Thanks mate and welcome to my journal


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> not brill at the moment but the new year is around the corner so who knows...thanks for asking..x


wishing nothing but the best for you Flubs X


----------



## BestBefore1989

So tonight was the start of my new 5 day a week resistance workout program.

*Chest*

*Dumbbell Incline Fly*

Set 1 : 17.5x20

Set 2 : 20.0x15

Set 3 : 25.0x10

*Barbell Decline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 100.0x6

Set 2 : 100.0x6

Set 3 : 107.5x4

I don't think I have ever done these before.

Thank goodness I have two benches as the first one I tried I just kept sliding off !

I didnt get on with this exercise, I had trouble feeling my chest work but by arms and back could feel the effort.

*Barbell Incline Bench Press 4 pause set*

Done with a 10 second pause/rest

Set 1 : 80.0x8, 80.0x3, 60.0x8, 60.0x5

*Dumbbell Fly with one second hold at the bottom *

Set 1 : 20.0x8

Set 2 : 17.5x10

Set 3 : 17.5x10


----------



## Peace frog

BestBefore1989 said:


> So tonight was the start of my new 5 day a week resistance workout program.
> 
> *Chest*
> 
> *Dumbbell Incline Fly*
> 
> Set 1 : 17.5x20
> 
> Set 2 : 20.0x15
> 
> Set 3 : 25.0x10
> 
> *Barbell Decline Bench Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 100.0x6
> 
> Set 2 : 100.0x6
> 
> Set 3 : 107.5x4
> 
> I don't think I have ever done these before.
> 
> Thank goodness I have two benches as the first one I tried I just kept sliding off !
> 
> I didnt get on with this exercise, I had trouble feeling my chest work but by arms and back could feel the effort.
> 
> *Barbell Incline Bench Press 4 pause set*
> 
> Done with a 10 second pause/rest
> 
> Set 1 : 80.0x8, 80.0x3, 60.0x8, 60.0x5
> 
> *Dumbbell Fly with one second hold at the bottom *
> 
> Set 1 : 20.0x8
> 
> Set 2 : 17.5x10
> 
> Set 3 : 17.5x10


I'm the same when I've done decline press just seems to hit my arms,never could work out what I was doing wrong


----------



## Adz

You are doing really well, great loss since you started!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> I'm the same when I've done decline press just seems to hit my arms,never could work out what I was doing wrong


glad its not just me then


----------



## BestBefore1989

Adz said:


> You are doing really well, great loss since you started!


Thanks mate and welcome to my journal :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was a bit pushed for time this morning I did my 30 min steady state cardio on the cross trainer but I didn't do my normal stretches afterwards.

Training Back tonight :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> I am so full.
> 
> I asked the girls if they wanted Pizza with me but they talked me into a trip to the chippy instead.
> 
> All my will power just vanished, I ordered large saveloy and chips, no make that two saveloys and large chips, and a chicken and mushroom pie !
> 
> I paid for everything and as we where waiting to be served I spotted and added in a rack of ribs to the order.
> 
> My girls thought Id gone mad
> 
> I don't think I have eaten so much in one sitting before in my life.


I hope you enjoyed it mate as your earned it


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> You seem to work well together, and you've been putting the effort in so massive well done for the last few months. :thumbup1:


BB deserves all the credit. All I've done is give him the plans and he's the one who's put all the effort in. Very proud of him as he never moans and just cracks on


----------



## BestBefore1989

Back workout in the bag :thumb:

There was a lot of buggering about tonight. To start with I don't have a dip belt so I spent 10 min figuring out how to attach plates to myself

*Chin Up*

I had no idea what weight to use so started with bodyweight only

Set 1 : 0.0x6

Set 2 : 10.0x6

Set 3 : 15.0x6 Drop to bodyweight X 4

*Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 100.0x6

Set 2 : 150.0x6

Set 3 : 200.0x4 annoyed with myself I could have, and should have done 6 reps

*Barbell Shrug*

Set 1 : 100.0x12

Set 2 : 100.0x12

Liams routine called for low pulley rows wide grip peak contractions but when using the lat pulldown bar my power cage prevented me from executing the row.

So instead I did

*Pedley Rows Wide grip*

I took the same grip position on the bar as when I squat, so very wide

Set 1 : 80.0x8 drop to 60.0x8

Set 2 : 80.0x7 drop to 60.0x8

Set 3 : 80.0x8 drop to 60.0x8

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Two Arm Row *

no idea what weight to use, so as this was what weight was on the dumbbells I did

Set 1 : 17.5x12

Set 2 : 17.5x12

Set 3 : 17.5x12

Set 4 : 17.5x12


----------



## liam0810

Peace frog said:


> I'm the same when I've done decline press just seems to hit my arms,never could work out what I was doing wrong


With incline presses make sure your grip is about medium width, lift bar from rack and hold it directly above you with your arms locked. The arms should be perpendicular to the floor. This will be your starting position. come down slowly until you feel the bar on your lower chest.

Stop just before you lock out arms and squeeze your chest in the contracted position, hold for a second and then start coming down slowly again. Make sure your negatives are slow so you can feel it in your chest.


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> I hope you enjoyed it mate as your earned it


I did mate. The only problem is once I start eating I don't want to stop. :lol:



liam0810 said:


> BB deserves all the credit. All I've done is give him the plans and he's the one who's put all the effort in. Very proud of him as he never moans and just cracks on


Thank you Mate but I would point out that if one was to compare what I have achieved in the last 12 weeks following your advice to what I achieved in the previous 12 weeks, then clearly I dont deserve ALL the credit


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> With *incline presses *make sure your grip is about medium width, lift bar from rack and hold it directly above you with your arms locked. The arms should be perpendicular to the floor. This will be your starting position. come down slowly until you feel the bar on your lower chest.
> 
> Stop just before you lock out arms and squeeze your chest in the contracted position, hold for a second and then start coming down slowly again. Make sure your negatives are slow so you can feel it in your chest.


sorry mate, is that a typo?

medium grip for the decline press ?


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> sorry mate, is that a typo?
> 
> medium grip for the decline press ?


As in shoulder width apart


----------



## BestBefore1989

30 min steady state cardio done on the cross Trainer this morning.

:lol: I was looking to see how long I had left to work after only 10 min :lol:

no resistance work tonight, just more cardio


----------



## Adz

Cardio is boring as hell but it's needed!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Bit of a pre Christmas domestic barney blew up last night.

didn't get to bed till the wee small hours and didn't do my second set of cardio.

I did 40 min on the cross Trainer this morning to start to make up for my missing session yesterday, but it has just dawned on me that I only have one more planned cardio session before my weekly weigh in.

Ill either have to make that one a 50 min job, or add in another cardio session either tonight or tomorrow.

What has also just dawned on me is that unless I move my weight in day back a day to Sunday, which I don't want to do, when I weight in this week I will only have done 4 of the planned workouts. (the 5th is scheduled for Saturday)

Taking that into account and adding in the massive cheat meal I had last Saturday, the fact that this week Liam has increased my protein intake and that this week I have added 9000mg of fish oil into my daily diet (helps with my knee joint) I'm worried that this will be the week the wheels fall off my weightloss wagon.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm worried that this will be the week the wheels fall off my weightloss wagon.


well if it does BB, it will only be one wheel falling off which you can fix right? no need to "blow all the bladdddie doooooors off" right? c'mawwwn...right?

I cayain't HEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRR youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.......... 

Keep in mind your *total long term aim*...not just the aim for the next week...and it will come good..it will....  x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> well if it does BB, it will only be one wheel falling off which you can fix right? no need to "blow all the bladdddie doooooors off" right? c'mawwwn...right?
> 
> I cayain't HEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRR youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu..........
> 
> Keep in mind your *total long term aim*...not just the aim for the next week...and it will come good..it will....  x


Not a lot of people know that


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not a lot of people know that


the fact that you are in tune with the way my head works is worrying..:laugh: :lol: hurrr hurrrr.....


----------



## biglbs

Good work mate,IMO your weigh in day is just that.,no moving it pmsl

Nice to see CLO in I use 10g daily,have for last two years,gonna do the Iceland lottery as I feel so Inuit now lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

My shoulders are destroyed.

I did a quick 20 min on the Cross Trainer to start with, so that's me caught up on my cardio

* Dumbbell Shoulder Press*

Set 1 : 20.0x12

Set 2 : 25.0x8

Set 3 : 35.0x3

*Barbell Wide Grip Up Right Row*

Set 1 : 60.0x6

Set 2 : 50.0x10

Set 3 : 50.0x12

Set 4 : 50.0x5 (3rd set I felt a sharp pain in my neck. The same side and place that I hurt it last time. Stopped straight away)

*Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise*

Set 1 : 12.0x13

Set 2 : 9.0x20

Set 3 : 9.0x15

Set 4 : 9.0x17

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 9.0x15

Set 2 : 9.0x15

Set 3 : 9.0x15


----------



## liam0810

Glad you stopped when it hurt mate, too many carry on when they get a pain and try to shrug it off (no pun intended!). Keep an eye on it as I think you may need it looking at.

And don't worry about Saturday, the increase in cals and with the fish oils won't make a huge difference. Has the extra shake helped hunger?


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> Glad you stopped when it hurt mate, too many carry on when they get a pain and try to shrug it off (no pun intended!). Keep an eye on it as I think you may need it looking at.
> 
> And don't worry about Saturday, the increase in cals and with the fish oils won't make a huge difference. Has the extra shake helped hunger?


To be honest I stopped getting hungry a couple of weeks ago.

I still get desires and hanker after stuff but not hunger, not like before when I would eat anything so long as I was allowed it


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> To be honest I stopped getting hungry a couple of weeks ago.


WHO ARE YOU AND WHERE IS BB!!!!!!

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> WHO ARE YOU AND WHERE IS BB!!!!!!
> 
> :laugh::laugh:


Im half the man I used to be................ well, 7/8ths the man I used to be :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today has been a bit of a disaster so far.

I didn't get to do my morning fasted Cardio, but I also didn't get to have any breakfast.

I'm sure it doesn't really work this way, but in my head my lack of breakfast has offset my missing the cardio session so I'm not going to worry about it.

Eating my Chicken and cold pasta lunch as I type


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Im half the man I used to be................ well, 7/8ths the man I used to be :lol:


picsorno7/8thsDave! :lol:

and ......................................no breakfast? tsk tsk....I had 3 bags of cheesy wotsits as I chased customers up in my current temping role....subsequently had to wash the phone and keyboard down due to cheesy wotsit deposit....:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

you chomp through 3 bags of cheesy wotsits at a time, but you've never had a KFC?

We must introduce you to Colonel Sanders


----------



## biglbs

Sounds like the same injury mate,book in straight away if it not gone off,as it will reset easier with less discomfort after.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Sounds like the same injury mate,book in straight away if it not gone off,as it will reset easier with less discomfort after.


Its feeling OK at the min mate so I will just be careful and see how it goes


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today didnt go to plan

no morning cardio, two meals missed; no breakfast and only one lunch.

I got home and put the day behind me, had my pe workout meal of a Banana, 2 scoops of whey isolate (normally only one scoop) teaspoon of Creapure, teaspoon of L-Glutamine, 10g bcaas and 200mg caffeine and half an hour later was in my gym for what was the first ever arms only workout of my life :beer:

*EZ Bar Curl Superset with Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown*

Set 1 : 30.0x20 / Set 1 : 30.0x20

Set 2 : 30.0x20 / Set 2 : 30.0x20

Set 3 : 30.0x20 / Set 3 : 30.0x15

My arms felt destroyed after that

*Dumbbell Seated Curl Superset with Cable Triceps Pushdown*

Set 1 : 15.0x12 / Set 1 : 30.0x15 it was at about this point that my pre workout shake made its first concerted effort to reappear

Set 2 : 10.0x15 / Set 2 : 30.0x15

Set 3 : 10.0x15 / Set 3 : 30.0x15

Set 4 : 10.0x15 / Set 4 : 30.0x15

Set 5 : 10.0x15 / Set 5 : 30.0x15

B*arbell Curl Superset with Cable Reverse One Arm Tricep Extension*

Set 1 : 20.0x20 / Set 1 : 10.0x10

Set 2 : 20.0x20 / Set 2 : 8.0x20 Dam it if I was in a commercial gym Id be using the pink plastic weights :crying:

Set 3 : 20.0x20 / Set 3 : 8.0x16

Set 4 : 20.0x20 / Set 4 : 8.0x18

Set 5 : 20.0x20 / Set 5 : 8.0x15

*Barbell Reverse Grip Curl *

Set 1 : 20.0x12

Set 2 : 20.0x12

Set 3 : 20.0x15

:surrender: mg: :surrender:


----------



## Adz

Don't worry about a bad day on the diet, we all have them. It's keeping going that's makes us feel better about it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Adz said:


> Don't worry about a bad day on the diet, we all have them. It's keeping going that's makes us feel better about it.


a decent result at tomorrows weight-in would make me feel better about it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

*H-10*

View attachment 163207


I was woken by the dog crying to be let out for a **** at 6am, staggered downstairs and the bloody cat came hurtling down in the hope of food, lost my footing and fell down the last 4 or so stairs. I landed on my feet thank goodness but flat footed and I felt the jolt from my heels to my ears.

I was wide awake as a result of that so I started my day and jumped on the scales and I was pleasantly surprised by the result:

weight this morning is 209.4lbs, that's a drop of 2.4lbs :thumbup1:

Training legs tonight but I think I will be careful on the squats as my back doesn't feel to clever after that jolt


----------



## Adz

Good result mate! Go smash them legs


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did a crafty cardio session at lunch time, just coss I know how much I am going to eat over Christmas 

My leg workout didn't go to plan, it went like this;

*Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 100.0x5

Set 3 : 125.0x5

Set 4 : 150.0x5

Set 5 : 150.0x5

I put my belt on for the 150kg's as having jolted myself this morning I wanted to be careful.

I felt twinge in my right knee at 150kg, so I kept weight the same and put on straps for the last set

*Leg Press *

Set 1 : 150.0x30

Set 2 : 130.0x30

I appear to have picked up a flexibility issue. To emphasise my quads I placed my feet low and narrow but at the bottom of the press my left foot was twisting to point outwards

:confused1:

I dropped the weight on the second set so I could hit the planned 50 reps but my right knee started hurting again so I stopped.

I don't know but it feels more as a result of repetition, than a result of resistance. Anyway that ended all leg extension exercises for today

:cursing:

*Barbell Romanian Deadlift *

Set 1 : 100.0x6

Set 2 : 120.0x6

Set 3 : 150.0x6

Even with half the workout missed my legs are suffering, especially my Hamstrings :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Adz said:


> Good result mate! Go smash them legs


Thanks mate. I did my best :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was woken in the night by a sharp stabbing pain in my right calve.

it actually made me jump out of bed awake and was gone after a few seconds.

Never had that before.

Off shopping with my girls today :sad:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was woken in the night by a sharp stabbing pain in my right calve.
> 
> it actually made me jump out of bed awake and was gone after a few seconds.
> 
> Never had that before.
> 
> Off shopping with my girls today :sad:


That is the night jabber!

Have a nice day mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> That is the night jabber!
> 
> Have a nice day mate!


Better have a word then, If I'm going to get jabbed in my sleep, I want at least 250mg of Test :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

We walked our legs off shopping today, so that will do as cardio.

When I got home I did 20 min of static stretchering.

Off to see my Mum tomorrow.

I will get 30 min of fasted cardio in first thing, and will try to get home in time to do my chest workout.


----------



## L3rouge

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was woken in the night by a sharp stabbing pain in my right calve.
> 
> it actually made me jump out of bed awake and was gone after a few seconds.
> 
> Never had that before.
> 
> Off shopping with my girls today :sad:


cramps?

Was suffering with cramps for a while.. being woken up in the night with my calf flexing so hard pointing my toe so hard... incredibly painful.. increased my water intake and added electolyte salts to my water (apparantly purified demineralized water eventually depletes your salts) and increased my daily banana consumption.. went away in a week..


----------



## BestBefore1989

L3rouge said:


> cramps?
> 
> Was suffering with cramps for a while.. being woken up in the night with my calf flexing so hard pointing my toe so hard... incredibly painful.. increased my water intake and added electolyte salts to my water (apparantly purified demineralized water eventually depletes your salts) and increased my daily banana consumption.. went away in a week..


thanks for the tip and welcome to my journal mate :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

did 30 min fasted cardio on the cross-trainer.

off to visit my mum, ive packed a whey shake and some oat cakes but I suspect i will end up having a fish and chips lunch with her.

Oh well, I know I'm going to be putting on weight this week anyway


----------



## L3rouge

BestBefore1989 said:


> did 30 min fasted cardio on the cross-trainer.
> 
> off to visit my mum, ive packed a whey shake and some oat cakes but I suspect i will end up having a fish and chips lunch with her.
> 
> Oh well, I know I'm going to be putting on weight this week anyway


thanks slick... btw.. about the calf cramping.. i found it only happens.. when i've been OVER-DOING IT for the most part...

yeah... re: all the progress.. good stuff chief!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Got back late from visiting my mum, she's had another fall and is booked into the hospital tomorrow for tests :sad:

She didn't want to eat at all, so I didn't have to mess up my diet.

Just in from my gym having done the following;

*Dumbbell Incline Fly *

Set 1 : 17.5x20

Set 2 : 20.0x15

Set 3 : 25.0x10

*Barbell Decline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 100.0x5

Set 2 : 80.0x8

Set 3 : 80.0x8

still not feeling these.

I used a close grip and kept my elbows close to my side and even dropped the weight to try and concentrate on contracting my chest

*Barbell Incline Bench Press 4 pause set*

Done with a 10 second pause/rest

Set 1 : 70.0x8 / 70.0x5 / 60.0x6 / 60.0x2

I dropped the starting weight from last week with the plan of using the same weight throughout but I just appear to loose strength so fast and the 10 second pause simply isn't enough time to even begin to recover in.



*
Dumbbell Fly, paused at the bottom *

Set 1 : 17.5x10

Set 2 : 17.5x10

Set 3 : 17.5x10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Must have slept funny as I woke feeling stiff and sore.

I was running late so did some callanetics type active stretching.

Its not the cardio I had planned but it was better than nothing.

Business conference today, so expecting a long and boring day ahead of me. :sleeping:


----------



## Keeks

Hope your mum's Ok. And well done on another week. Make sure you enjoy xmas, you deserve it. :thumbup1:


----------



## Zola

Hope all is good mate! You are still dropping the lbs, amazing work to date. :beer: :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Hope your mum's Ok. And well done on another week. Make sure you enjoy xmas, you deserve it. :thumbup1:


Thanks Hun


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Hope all is good mate! You are still dropping the lbs, amazing work to date. :beer: :thumbup1:


Thanks mate

Its been a stupidly long day today but Im home now.

Wasnt able to take my own food so made the best choice I could at lunch time and didn't get anywhere near enough water.

Anyway had my pre workout shake so off to hit my back in a few mins


----------



## BestBefore1989

So tonight I did the following;

*Chin Up*

Set 1 : 15.0x6

Set 2 : 15.0x6

Set 3 : 15.0x6

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 100.0x6

Set 2 : 150.0x6

Set 3 : 200.0x4

foolishly copied what I did last week instead of what I should have done

*Barbell Shrug*

Set 1 : 100.0x12

Set 2 : 100.0x12

went light on these to avoid niggling my neck

*Wide grip Pedley Row *

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 60.0x10

Set 3 : 60.0x10

dropped the weight, upped the reps and reduced the rest time

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Two Arm Row *

Set 1 : 17.5x12

Set 2 : 17.5x12

Set 3 : 17.5x12

Set 4 : 17.5x12

My plan is to get up early and squeeze in a quick shoulder workout, then that will be me finished until after Christmas.


----------



## liam0810

How's your neck feeling and are the sessions a little shorter now mate?


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> How's your neck feeling and are the sessions a little shorter now mate?


My neck isn't bad mate, but its not right either, last time I had this I was told its a mixture of my age and the fact that I am either driving or on a laptop when working.

Ill book an appointment to get it seen to after Christmas if it doesn't improve.

I'm finding the sessions a lot shorter which is good thanks mate. :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

shoulders are smashed 

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press *

Set 1 : 20.0x12

Set 2 : 30.0x6

Set 3 : 30.0x5

*Barbell Wide Grip Up Right Row *

Set 1 : 50.0x10

Set 2 : 40.0x12

Set 3 : 40.0x6

Set 4 : 30.0x14

I was rapidly loosing range of motion and was feeling it in my forearms and traps more than my shoulders, but then on the last set I used the EZ bar and slowed down the negative and this quickly had my side delts screaming :thumbup1:

*Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 9.0x20

Set 2 : 9.0x20

Set 3 : 9.0x16

Set 4 : 9.0x16

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 9.0x15

Set 2 : 9.0x15

Set 3 : 9.0x15


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thats me done until after Christmas.

I just wanted to thank everyone that reads my journal and to wish you all


----------



## Rykard

Have a great one yourself, see you on the other side....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Merry Christmas mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Well I survived Christmas at the in-laws.

I should have done a weigh-in yesterday but as I wasn't at home in the morning it wasn't possible.

*<H-9*

View attachment 163499


That's an increase of almost 4lbs !

I am not too worried as Liam did tell me in advance that I will put a fair bit of water weight on, so I am hopeful that in a week or two I will be back on course and on my way to looking as good as I can do for my holiday.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well I survived Christmas at the in-laws.
> 
> I should have done a weigh-in yesterday but as I wasn't at home in the morning it wasn't possible.
> 
> *<H-9*
> 
> View attachment 163499
> 
> 
> That's an increase of almost 4lbs !
> 
> I am not too worried as Liam did tell me in advance that I will put a fair bit of water weight on, so I am hopeful that in a week or two I will be back on course and on my way to looking as good as I can do for my holiday.


I've only had a one day Christmas and I put on 2 and a bit kilos. Liam's right, it will be gone in a few days:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> I've only had a one day Christmas and I put on 2 and a bit kilos. Liam's right, it will be gone in a few days:thumbup1:


Over 2 kilos in one day !

That's some quality feasting :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Over 2 kilos in one day !
> 
> That's some quality feasting :thumb:


It was the booze and chocolates I reckon


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> It was the booze and chocolates I reckon


sounds like you had a good one mate :beer:


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> sounds like you had a good one mate :beer:


I haven't had much time off work tbh but I've enjoyed what I have had


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have to confess that yesterday didn't go well.

I didn't drink enough water and I gave in to my family's cry's of "but its still Christmas" and "start again in January, you don't want to loose too much weight" and I ate chips with my cold turkey and mince pies swimming in cream for desert.

I am disappointed in myself but what's done is done.

This morning I had two cups of coffee whilst I psyched myself up for what I thought would be a tough half hour of cardio, but in truth I had energy to spare :thumb:

I'm hoping that getting back into the flow of things will be easier than it has been in past years, certainly this is the shortest time I have had away from training, normally I stop before Xmas and not resume until after my birthday in Jan.


----------



## Peace frog

BestBefore1989 said:



> I have to confess that yesterday didn't go well.
> 
> I didn't drink enough water and I gave in to my family's cry's of "but its still Christmas" and "start again in January, you don't want to loose too much weight" and I ate chips with my cold turkey and mince pies swimming in cream for desert.
> 
> I am disappointed in myself but what's done is done.
> 
> This morning I had two cups of coffee whilst I psyched myself up for what I thought would be a tough half hour of cardio, but in truth I had energy to spare :thumb:
> 
> I'm hoping that getting back into the flow of things will be easier than it has been in past years, certainly this is the shortest time I have had away from training, normally I stop before Xmas and not resume until after my birthday in Jan.


We all have the odd blip mate I wouldn't worry about it,I know what your saying about family it's hard when your the only one into training


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> We all have the odd blip mate I wouldn't worry about it,I know what your saying about family it's hard when your the only one into training


Tell me about it

This year despite everyone knowing that I'm dieting I received two tins of Quality Streets, a large Toblerone, a 10"Chocolate Snowman, Two 8" Chocolate Santa's and a pack of three small Chocolate Reindeer.

Still, I'm sure they will all taste Yummy after my holiday


----------



## BestBefore1989

Santa was kind enough to deliver to me a pair of solid steel 20 inch Spinlock Dumbbells.

They have over 6 inches of free space for weights each side.

They are just what I wanted as anything over 40kg on my old dumbbells was more than the spring lock collars could hold.

The spinlocks take longer to load/de-load but they feel 1000% safer :thumb:

Chest workout tonight went like this

*Dumbbell Incline Fly*

Set 1 : 17.5x20

Set 2 : 20.0x15

Set 3 : 25.0x10

*Barbell Decline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 80.0x8

Set 2 : 80.0x8

Set 3 : 100.0x4

Still not enjoying this exercise but at least at this lower weight it feels controlled

*Barbell Incline Bench Press 4 pause set *

Done with a 10 second pause rests

Set 1 : 60.0x8 / 60.0x8 / 60.0x5 / 60.0x5

I dropped the weight, allowing me to complete the full exercise with the same weight.

This in turn meant my rests did't exceed the prescribed 10 seconds.

*Dumbbell Fly, paused at the bottom *

Set 1 : 17.5x10

Set 2 : 17.5x10

Set 3 : 17.5x10


----------



## 25434

Just to keep you company.......no don't thank me....it was hard but I soldiered through it.......I ate half a tub of vanilla Hagen Daz yestersay with quarter of a jar of sticky toffee sauce over the top and one bag of crushed maltesers!.......

However, today I had chicken salad.......andanirishcoffeewithanindecentamountofwhiskyinnit..........but......but........that doesn't count cos I didn't look whilst pouring? Cough.......... 

Currently laying like a whale on the sofa deciding wether to do legs or delts tomorra......sigghhhh......and can I fit into my trackie bottoms any more.......hurrr hurrrr......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Just to keep you company.......no don't thank me....it was hard but I soldiered through it.......I ate half a tub of vanilla Hagen Daz yestersay with quarter of a jar of sticky toffee sauce over the top and one bag of crushed maltesers!.......
> 
> However, today I had chicken salad.......andanirishcoffeewithanindecentamountofwhiskyinnit..........but......but........that doesn't count cos I didn't look whilst pouring? Cough..........
> 
> Currently laying like a whale on the sofa deciding wether to do legs or delts tomorra......sigghhhh......and can I fit into my trackie bottoms any more.......hurrr hurrrr......


corrr, you crush maltesers, with your bare hands??

well done on stopping at half a tub of Hagen Daz :thumb:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> corrr, you crush maltesers, with your bare hands??
> 
> It's true....tis true.....I was merciless in my quest to crrrrrrrrrrush! :laugh:
> 
> well done on stopping at half a tub of Hagen Daz :thumb:


I was suitably shamefaced I can tell you...but it was the only fail of the hols so I can't complain too much......eating wise.......regretfully I have been indulging in the single malts a tad too much....only one or two here and there but I tend to pour large ones! Ah well......don't do it often and the gym is beckoning so that's a good thing...


----------



## BestBefore1989

that's the problem with a good whisky, they are very moreish :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I am on holiday this week so I got up late 

I did 30 min of steady state cardio on the cross trainer this morning.

My wife has my day planned out moving furniture today. :thumbdown:

In addition she's decided that she doesn't want to use the exercise bike that I brought into the house for her, and wants it to go back into the garage.

Shame really as I've used it more since its been in the house than I used it when it was in the garage and also it means I have less space for my weights etc.

Still I cant complain, she tolerates the Cross Trainer and the Treadmill being in the living room :thumbup1:


----------



## TommyBananas

If you don't like Decline Bench, why do it?


----------



## BestBefore1989

TommyBananas said:


> If you don't like Decline Bench, why do it?


Welcome to my journal mate :thumbup1:

Pretty much I trained for functional strength up to date, but my wife and I booked a holiday to celebrate our 25th wedding anniversary and I decided I wanted to drop bodyfat and see my abs for the first time in my life. Given that I've never done anything like that before i decided to find someone who knew what they are doing to coach me.

So the short answer to your question is because liam0810 told me to :lol:


----------



## TommyBananas

BestBefore1989 said:


> Welcome to my journal mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Pretty much I trained for functional strength up to date, but my wife and I booked a holiday to celebrate our 25th wedding anniversary and I decided I wanted to drop bodyfat and see my abs for the first time in my life. Given that I've never done anything like that before i decided to find someone who knew what they are doing to coach me.
> 
> So the short answer to your question is because liam0810 told me to :lol:


Fair enough, I'm always one to say listen to your coach - but... decline bench is not needed nor a necessity - so if he is a good coach, you can simply tell him you don't want to do that exercise and he will replace it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

TommyBananas said:


> Fair enough, I'm always one to say listen to your coach - but... decline bench is not needed nor a necessity - so if he is a good coach, you can simply tell him you don't want to do that exercise and he will replace it.


Hes been changing my routine every 6 weeks mate. I train alone in my garage so I'm limited to what can be done with the equipment I have, and to be fair I've only tried decline bench press 3 times now.

I'm struggling to feel the chest contraction in anything but the last inch or two of the press, the rest of the range of motion feels more triceps. He narrowed my grip, and had me bring my elbows tighter to my body which has helped but I don't think this will ever be a favourite exercise of mine.

In the 3 months before Christmas I had lost almost 32lbs and have even hit a few PB's whilst getting there so I am happy with the results to date.

Still no sign of my abs but I still have 8 weeks, so I'm keeping the faith :thumb:


----------



## TommyBananas

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hes been changing my routine every 6 weeks mate. I train alone in my garage so I'm limited to what can be done with the equipment I have, and to be fair I've only tried decline bench press 3 times now.
> 
> I'm struggling to feel the chest contraction in anything but the last inch or two of the press, the rest of the range of motion feels more triceps. He narrowed my grip, and had me bring my elbows tighter to my body which has helped but I don't think this will ever be a favourite exercise of mine.
> 
> In the 3 months before Christmas I had lost almost 32lbs and have even hit a few PB's whilst getting there so I am happy with the results to date.
> 
> Still no sign of my abs but I still have 8 weeks, so I'm keeping the faith :thumb:


Oh right, well I've kept the same exercises for the last 3 years. Give or take a few assistance exercises.

But seriously, if you don't want to do decline, don't do it - just do normal bench, or dumbbell bench. I train at home too.


----------



## 25434

Hey BB....just swooshing in......I just had steak and salad and am contemplating my navel whilst watching "the rock" a Nicholas cage film and Sean Connery....a right loadav ole tosh but a great no brainer on a cold night. Did delts this morning and a long walk in the cold....feeling proper smug....hurrr hurrr......

I think you will look fab when your hols come around. I've got faith in you....now get those red knickers on and be proud! :laugh: :bounce:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey BB....just swooshing in......I just had steak and salad and am contemplating my navel whilst watching "the rock" a Nicholas cage film and Sean Connery....a right loadav ole tosh but a great no brainer on a cold night. Did delts this morning and a long walk in the cold....feeling proper smug....hurrr hurrr......
> 
> I think you will look fab when your hols come around. I've got faith in you....now get those red knickers on and be proud! :laugh: :bounce:


 :thumb: I was trained by the best. British intelligence. But in retrospect I would rather have been a poet. Or a farmer.

you deserve to feel smug, youve done your workout, Im off to do my back workout now.

Red knickers are due an airing on Saturday, update pics after the weigh-in :lol:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> :thumb: I was trained by the best. British intelligence. But in retrospect I would rather have been a poet. Or a farmer.
> 
> you deserve to feel smug, youve done your workout, Im off to do my back workout now.
> 
> Red knickers are due an airing on Saturday, update pics after the weigh-in :lol:


Ooooeerrrrr....I say Dave......jolly good...:laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ooooeerrrrr....I say Dave......jolly good...:laugh:


I have two copys of it :lol: The first one is so old you have to turn the DVD over halfway through, so I bought it again when they brought out duel layer DVD's


----------



## BestBefore1989

My back workout went like this

*Chin Up *

Set 1 : 20.0x4

Set 2 : 20.0x5

Set 3 : 20.0x6/ drop to bodyweightX5

I was very pleased with this, especially the drop set :lol: after dropping the 20Kg the first 2 or 3 bodyweight reps flew up, sadly the feeling didn't last

*Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 100.0x6

Set 2 : 150.0x6

Set 3 : 200.0x4

My right knee has been giving me jip for a few weeks now and it twinged when I started to lift the 5th rep at 200Kg so I quickly put it down and left it at that.

*Barbell Shrug *

Set 1 : 100.0x12

Set 2 : 100.0x12

my neck is feeling fine so I may up the weight next week

*Wide grip Pedley Row *

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 60.0x10

Set 3 : 60.0x10

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Two Arm Row *

Set 1 : 17.5x12

Set 2 : 17.5x12

Set 3 : 17.5x12

Set 4 : 17.5x12


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have two copys of it :lol: The first one is so old you have to turn the DVD over halfway through, so I bought it again when they brought out duel layer DVD's


 :lol: oh boy you must be truuuuuuuulllllleeeeeeeeee ancient to remember those.......... :innocent: :whistling: :laugh::laugh:

I bet you even remember clackers! Not that I do, nope, not one bit......saw em on a TV program...... :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> :lol: oh boy you must be truuuuuuuulllllleeeeeeeeee ancient to remember those.......... :innocent: :whistling: :laugh::laugh:
> 
> I bet you even remember clackers! Not that I do, nope, not one bit......saw em on a TV program...... :whistling:


 :lol: Hun, I'm so old I had a video disc player, don't know if you remember them. About the size of an LP (I know you remember LPs) and you had to turn them over half way through as well.

I had clackers but I wasn't very good with them and it hurt when you got it wrong :crying:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I forgot to write up my morning cardio which was 30 min steady state on the CrossTrainer and I even did a little gentle stretching this morning


----------



## 25434

Wishing you a very happy new year BB. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Wishing you a very happy new year BB. X


Thank you Hun, lets hope 2015 is a better year for both of us X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ive just done 45 min of interval training on the cross Trainer.

Plan to stay at home with my wife and see the New Year in with a glass of whisky :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

May I wish you all


----------



## BestBefore1989

Im on my second cup of coffee and about to do my first cardio session of 2015.

Not the best of nights, the kids finally phoned to come home at about 2.30.

They had had a fantastic time and where all rather p1ssed.

My youngest (21) had over done it and had already been on "the big white phone to God"










Incase you didn't get what I was talking about (not my daughter in the pic)

Put her to bed on her side with a bucket and my wife spent most of the night sat outside her bedroom door worrying about her.

:lol: I did much worse when I was her age. My kids are angels by comparison


----------



## BestBefore1989

This week I had increased the resistance level that I work at on the Cross Trainer, also I have been listening to music with a faster beat, which in-turn has had me working at a faster rate.

I really felt the combined effect this morning, but that's another half an hour of cardio in the bank :thumb:

Shoulders tonight


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> This week I had increased the resistance level that I work at on the Cross Trainer, also I have been listening to music with a faster beat, which in-turn has had me working at a faster rate.
> 
> I really felt the combined effect this morning, but that's another half an hour of cardio in the bank :thumb:
> 
> Shoulders tonight


Use motorhead...you will be ripped by next week!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Shoulder Workout

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press *

Set 1 : 20.0x12

Set 2 : 30.0x6

Set 3 : 30.0x6

*Barbell Up Right Row *

Set 1 : 30.0x12

Set 2 : 30.0x12

Set 3 : 30.0x12

Set 4 : 50.0x6

Done with an EZ bar, explosive lift and very slow, controlled negative. Done this way hits my outer delt hard

*Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 9.0x20

Set 2 : 9.0x20

Set 3 : 9.0x20

Set 4 : 9.0x15

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 9.0x15

Set 2 : 9.0x15

Set 3 : 9.0x15

Just had my ar5e kicked by 9Kg :no:

Sat here and my shoulders are destroyed!

I had to take 5/10 min before doing the dumbbell lateral raises, I was so knackered after the seated ones that I don't think I could lift my water bottle, never mind the dumbbells.


----------



## 25434

That seems like you had a greeeeeaaaat time with your delts.....:laugh: I can imagine how you felt. My delts are my weakest bit, and I'm not keen on training them either.....I have recently started doing these round the world things with.......with....cough....3kgs and my shoulders a truly killing me by the time I'm done.....more like done in! And if I try to cheat a little, there's a chap in the gym who comes and stands next to me telling me to do it right....bless him.......grrrrrr....no, I mean really....bless him......:laugh:

Hey mister....well done on a great workout...you should be proud of that...well done....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> That seems like you had a greeeeeaaaat time with your delts.....:laugh: I can imagine how you felt. My delts are my weakest bit, and I'm not keen on training them either.....I have recently started doing these round the world things with.......with....cough....3kgs and my shoulders a truly killing me by the time I'm done.....more like done in! And if I try to cheat a little, there's a chap in the gym who comes and stands next to me telling me to do it right....bless him.......grrrrrr....no, I mean really....bless him......:laugh:
> 
> Hey mister....well done on a great workout...you should be proud of that...well done....


Thank you Hun, and may I say how nice it is to see you in your avi again.

You know what you should do?

you should start a journal of your workouts........................... wink, cough, splatter, wheeze :blink: . Just an idea..........................YOURS!


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thank you Hun, and may I say how nice it is to see you in your avi again.
> 
> You know what you should do?
> 
> you should start a journal of your workouts........................... wink, cough, splatter, wheeze :blink: . Just an idea..........................YOURS!


Oh dear......:sad: :blush: sorry....in my head I'm supporting you by chatting away about training and stuff.....doh!.....I just did it in gershwins journal too!! And before that Rykards....and......and.....Mingster.....&. Oh lawwwwwd! Dirk macquackerlie's too...fook!!

I'm suitably mortified and will cease......

I don't train like I used to so I thought my journal would be mainly shoite.......but I guess it was mainly shoite before too... :lol:

Hummmm.....return of the King? Ooop...I meant the [Redacted] chronicles......has a nice ring to it..... 

I hereby swear not to trash your journal henceforth.......


----------



## 25434

But...but...did I tell you 'bout my leg day?

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!! :lol: :bounce: :lol: Kiddddiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnngggg.....

You....you......still luv me right? :laugh:


----------



## nickynoo

I need to start a journal I think it would keep me motivated but wouldn't know were to start help


----------



## nickynoo

Love your journal BB iv been keeping an eye on it for a while now and your progress has kept me motivated keep up the hard work


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Oh dear......:sad: :blush: sorry....in my head I'm supporting you by chatting away about training and stuff.....doh!.....I just did it in gershwins journal too!! And before that Rykards....and......and.....Mingster.....&. Oh lawwwwwd! Dirk macquackerlie's too...fook!!
> 
> I'm suitably mortified and will cease......
> 
> I don't train like I used to so I thought my journal would be mainly shoite.......but I guess it was mainly shoite before too... :lol:
> 
> Hummmm.....return of the King? Ooop...I meant the Flubs chronicles......has a nice ring to it.....
> 
> I hereby swear not to trash your journal henceforth.......


NO! NO!

you got that *TOTALLY* wrong

That was meant to be encouraging you to run a Journal coss you said you might and I miss reading your efforts and endeavours. I would sign up to "Flubs chronicles" as soon as I knew it was on line.

I feel mortified that you thought that, and reading my post back I am to blame as I could have written it better, but as I didn't write it that way, I didn't read it that way If you know what I mean.

Anyway mate, I am sorry I made you feel bad, that was the last thing I intended to do.

Please continue to post away in my journal, your always welcome.

I have always been grateful for your friendship and encouragement, and that is all I was trying to do, encourage and support you.

So please no more grabbing the wrong end of the stick

Love N Hugs


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> But...but...did I tell you 'bout my leg day?
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!! :lol: :bounce: :lol: Kiddddiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnngggg.....
> 
> You....you......still luv me right? :laugh:


Sod off and get your own Journal

:lol: *JOKING* :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

nickynoo said:


> Love your journal BB iv been keeping an eye on it for a while now and your progress has kept me motivated keep up the hard work


Thanks mate and welcome to my Journal :thumb:



nickynoo said:


> I need to start a journal I think it would keep me motivated but wouldn't know were to start help


Its easy

The hard part is coming up with a catchy title for your journal

In the first post put up your stats, age height weight and a pic or two of where you are right now. Outline your goals and the workout/diet plan you intend to implement to achieve those goals, and then just record your efforts.

what's great about this place is almost everyone is supportive and the longer you continue your journal for, the more people will find it and add their support.

It helps me immensely, I post daily and I'm sure I would slack off from time to time if I didn't have to face the shame of admitting it on here.

So get a journal going and post a link in mine and advertise your journal in your signature.


----------



## Rykard

dumb questuin time..

what's the difference between

Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise

Dumbbell Lateral Raise

aren't they the same exercise just done seated/standing??


----------



## nickynoo

I think ones seated the others standing but yeh both same exercise just executed differently...I think that's right


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> dumb questuin time..
> 
> what's the difference between
> 
> Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise
> 
> Dumbbell Lateral Raise
> 
> aren't they the same exercise just done seated/standing??


Not a dumb question mate, Its Liams plan and if he wasn't on holiday Id get him to tell us both.

To my understanding sitting when performing laterals will take the legs out of the movement and makes it harder to use any momentum to get the weight up.

By first sitting to isolate the delts and then standing to get help from your lower body to squeeze out still more reps you can totally exhaust your delts.


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not a dumb question mate, Its Liams plan and if he wasn't on holiday Id get him to tell us both.
> 
> To my understanding sitting when performing laterals will take the legs out of the movement and makes it harder to use any momentum to get the weight up.
> 
> By first sitting to isolate the delts and then standing to get help from your lower body to squeeze out still more reps you can totally exhaust your delts.


that's what i figured, i just do standing ones and drop the weight.. have you done raises to the front? (single or both arms)


----------



## nickynoo

Perfectly answerd


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> that's what i figured, i just do standing ones and drop the weight.. have you done raises to the front? (single or both arms)


I'm not currently doing them but I have done them in the past mate.

I don't have strong shoulders and my side delts are probably the weakest so the one that kills me is a wide grip straight arm barbell raise


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sod off and get your own Journal
> 
> :lol: that made me laarrrrfff like a drain...... :lol: I will of course release the wrong end of the stick and continue trashing...I mean releasing my pearls of wisdom in here like petals in the breeze...cough.......hurrr hurrr.......x
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

30min of steady state cardio on the crosstrainer done :thumbup1:

We have family coming over tonight for the weekend so if I'm going to get my arms trained I'm going to have to do them early, but first I have a day of domestic chores ahead of me.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hit my gym at about 5.30. The Family where due to arrive at 7 but of course they rock up at 6pm so I had to cut my workout short.

To be honest I was knackered and struggling today, but this is what I did

*EZ Bar Curl / Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown Superset*

Set 1 : 30.0x20 / 30.0x20

Set 2 : 30.0x20 / 30.0x20

Set 3 : 30.0x20 / 30.0x20

This destroyed me today and I had to rest for a few before moving on to the second superset

*Dumbbell Seated Curl / Cable Triceps Pushdown Superset*

Set 1 : 15.0x15 / 30.0x15

Set 2 : 10.0x15 / 30.0x15

Set 3 : 10.0x15 / 30.0x15

Set 4 : 10.0x15 / 30.0x15

Set 5 : 10.0x15 / 30.0x15

*Barbell Curl / Cable Reverse One Arm Tricep Extension Superset*

Set 1 : 20.0x20 / 7.5x16

Set 2 : 20.0x20 / 5.0x20

Apparently we are all going out tomorrow so I will try and get my leg workout in first thing in the morning.


----------



## BestBefore1989

*H-8*

Just a mere 8 weeks left to try and get myself into a half decent shape before my holiday,

I guess that makes this


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> *H-8*
> 
> Just a mere 8 weeks left to try and get myself into a half decent shape before my holiday,
> 
> I guess that makes this


going for the hair too?


----------



## BestBefore1989

*H-8*

View attachment 163748


My diet was not as good as it could have been this week, I overslept and missed a few meals, but I did make sure I was drinking enough water and I trained hard.

All in all I'm very pleased with the 4lb drop.

I was due to take update pics but time is not on my side so Ill leave them until next week.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> going for the hair too?


No mate, I hate it if my hair even touches my ears :lol:

don't know why, it just irritates the hell out of me


----------



## BestBefore1989

I managed to squeeze half my planned leg workout in before being accused of being anti social and forced back into the bosom of my family.

*Barbell Squat*

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 80.0x5

Set 3 : 100.0x5

Set 4 : 120.0x5

Set 5 : 140.0x5

Due to my right knee giving me jip, I kept these light and even put wraps on loosely for the 140kg set

*Leg Press *

Set 1 : 100.0x50

Set 2 : 120.0x50

Last time I only managed 30 reps at 130kg so I dropped the weight to ensure I hit the desired number of reps

Not really feeling this in my quads! I felt it a bit towards the end of the 120kg set in my glutes and lower back.

*Barbell Romanian Deadlift *

Set 1 : 100.0x6

Set 2 : 130.0x6

Set 3 : 150.0x6

Only doing that took over 45min and people where waiting on me to go out so I cut it short and finished there.


----------



## Rykard

have you tried different foot positions on the leg press?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> have you tried different foot positions on the leg press?


I think I need to improve flexability so that I press with my knees less apart and I should stop locking out my legs at the top of the press.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Well done with the continuing weight loss! Families, eh? They don't understand.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Oh, and happy new year!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Oh, and happy new year!


Thank you mate Happy New Year!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Half an hours cardio done on the Cross Trainer this morning, followed my some overdue stretching.

First day back at work after Christmas for me today.

Chest tonight and as its the 12th day of Christmas we will be undressing the house and putting the tree out.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> No mate, I hate it if my hair even touches my ears :lol:
> 
> don't know why, it just irritates the hell out of me


X2


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout went well, I shifted more weight than last week

*Dumbbell Incline Fly *

Set 1 : 17.5x20

Set 2 : 20.0x15

Set 3 : 25.0x10

*Barbell Decline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 80.0x8

Set 2 : 80.0x8

Set 3 : 100.0x5

*Barbell Incline Bench Press 4 pause set *

Set 1 : 60.0x8

Set 2 : 60.0x8

Set 3 : 60.0x6

Set 4 : 60.0x4

*Dumbbell Fly, paused at the bottom *

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 20.0x10

Set 3 : 20.0x10

was pleased with this, increased weight and a good "One - mississippi" pause at the bottom

:lol: sat here feeling like my entire chest is trying to hide under my armpits


----------



## BestBefore1989

Another day !

I've done my Cardio, 30 min steady state on the Cross Trainer and I did a little static stretching.

All my meals are packed and ready, so I just need to finish eating breakfast, shower and I'm ready for the day.

Training Back tonight :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Didn't have a good day at work today, so wasn't in the mood tonight but forced myself into the gym and the workout went OK

*Chin Up *

Set 1 : 20.0x5

Set 2 : 20.0x6

Set 3 : 20.0x6 / drop to bodyweightX5

*Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 100.0x6

Set 2 : 150.0x6

Set 3 : 200.0x4

*Barbell Shrug *

Set 1 : 100.0x12

Set 2 : 100.0x12

*Wide grip Pedley Row*

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 60.0x10

Set 3 : 60.0x10

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Two Arm Row *

Set 1 : 20.0x12

Set 2 : 20.0x12

Set 3 : 20.0x12

Set 4 : 20.0x11


----------



## Keeks

Ditto on the work front but a new day tomorrow! :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was pushed for time this morning so the stretching got missed out, at least I did my half an hour cardio. :thumb:

no resistance training today, as today's a double cardio day.


----------



## Adz

You are doing really well mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Adz said:


> You are doing really well mate!


Thanks mate, still carrying fat on my stomach but I'm getting there.


----------



## 25434

Hey there. You are doing really well. The stomach fat will come off. Stick with it....and also, you gotta have something to hug right? Of course right.


----------



## biglbs

Any pics due mate?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there. You are doing really well. The stomach fat will come off. Stick with it....and also, you gotta have something to hug right? Of course right.


Thanks Hun X


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Any pics due mate?


Yes mate, I will take some this weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's cardio was 40 min interval training on the static bike :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

didn't get to bed as early as Id wanted last night and I could have done without the early start this morning.

30 min steady state cardio done on the cross trainer


----------



## BestBefore1989

Knackered and having a bad day. Left my tub with meal 2 in the fridge and decide to have meal 3 at lunch time instead and hit KFC for my 3pm meal. Not ideal but not the end of the world

Meal 3 is two scoops of whey and some oat cakes, so i grab my shaker off the back seat of my car but the lip of the lid must have caught on something because I managed to spray impact whey all over the inside of my car. The back seat looks like a Christmas scene, all that's missing is the manger.


----------



## 25434

Omg! Protein all over the car! I have done that myself...complete with yoghurt, nuts, cinnamon and blueberries in it...fook! I had to pay to have it all cleaned t stank that bad...:laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Omg! Protein all over the car! I have done that myself...complete with yoghurt, nuts, cinnamon and blueberries in it...fook! I had to pay to have it all cleaned t stank that bad...:laugh:


OMG well at least mine wasn't that bad !


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back in from the gym.

it didn't go that well tonight, but given the day I've had and how late I trained, Ill forgive myself.

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press*

Set 1 : 20.0x12

Set 2 : 30.0x6

Set 3 : 30.0x6

*Barbell Up Right Row *

Set 1 : 30.0x12

Set 2 : 30.0x12

Set 3 : 30.0x12

Set 4 : 50.0x5

*Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 9.0x20

Set 2 : 9.0x20

Set 3 : 9.0x15

Set 4 : 9.0x15

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 9.0x15

Set 2 : 9.0x15

Set 3 : 9.0x15


----------



## Mingster

You do what you can do sometimes mate. It all adds up to a greater whole in the end:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

BB....just keep going BB.....just keep going........you'll make it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> BB....just keep going BB.....just keep going........you'll make it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

30 min cardio on the cross trainer, food for the day done and in a bag

TGIFriday


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> 30 min cardio on the cross trainer, food for the day done and in a bag
> 
> TGIFriday


Yay for weekend, have a good one! :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Yay for weekend, have a good one! :beer:


I plan to, got about an hours work still to do and I'll be free :thumb:

Have a good one yourself. X


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> I plan to, got about an hours work still to do and I'll be free :thumb:
> 
> Have a good one yourself. X


One minute and I'm out the door!

Cheers! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I struggled tonight

*EZ Bar Curl / Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown Super Set*

Set 1 : 30.0x20 / 30.0x20

Set 2 : 30.0x20 / 30.0x20

Set 3 : 30.0x20 / 30.0x20

*Dumbbell Seated Curl / Cable Triceps Pushdown Super Set*

Set 1 : 10.0x15 / 30.0x15

Set 2 : 10.0x15 / 30.0x15

Set 3 : 10.0x15 / 30.0x15

Set 4 : 10.0x15 / 30.0x15

Set 5 : 10.0x15 / 30.0x15

*Barbell Curl / Cable Reverse One Arm Tricep Extension Super Set*

Set 1 : 20.0x20 / 5.0x20

Set 2 : 20.0x20 / 6.0x20

Set 3 : 20.0x20 / 6.0x20

Set 4 : 20.0x15 / was feeling terrible and at this point I thought I might vomit so I called it enought


----------



## 25434

Euwwwwwwww.........are you coming down with the lurgy? Or do you mean vomit from doing the weights? Eeeek! Well done for getting through it.

Ps...the fish thing made me larrrfff my bloopin head orrrf! I was gonna do the flying elephant one but couldn't find it....hurrr hurrr....

Have a great weekend...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Euwwwwwwww.........are you coming down with the lurgy? Or do you mean vomit from doing the weights? Eeeek! Well done for getting through it.
> 
> Ps...the fish thing made me larrrfff my bloopin head orrrf! I was gonna do the flying elephant one but couldn't find it....hurrr hurrr....
> 
> Have a great weekend...


I don't know hun, I almost hope I'm getting the lurgy, as the idea that curling with an empty bar is enough to make me barf is, quite frankly, depressing. :no:


----------



## BestBefore1989

*H-7*

View attachment 164084


3lbs lost since last week so that's about spot on.

I will get my wife to take photos later as she's still asleep now.

I'm having a cheat day today but will be back on the diet tomorrow


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its my birthday and sods law, I'm ill today. my throat is so sore it hurts to swallow

Still I have been doing my best to enjoy the treats I had lined up for myself.

So far today I've had 8 rashers of bacon 2 fried eggs and toast for breakfast

2 cheese and ham toasted sandwiches. jelly chocolate and cream desert for lunch

I have steak lined up for dinner and M&S chocolate ganache cake

I was due to train legs today but I shan't do it feeling the way I am.

going to get my wife to take update photos and Ill post them later.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Up date pictures as promised

View attachment 164094
View attachment 164095


----------



## 25434

Chipmunks - HAPPY BIRTHDAY SONG - YouTube

Happeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee birrrrrrrrrthday poorly boy! :bounce:

Sorry you aren't feeling well...but hope you enjoyed your brekkie...yummmmm.........xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Chipmunks - HAPPY BIRTHDAY SONG - YouTube
> 
> Happeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee birrrrrrrrrthday poorly boy! :bounce:
> 
> Sorry you aren't feeling well...but hope you enjoyed your brekkie...yummmmm.........xx


Thank you Hun

I'm being a very bad boy and drinking whisky floaters, very therapeutic :beer:


----------



## Rykard

was going to say have a good one, but it sounds like you're having a cr4p one. postpone it a couple of days till you get better


----------



## BestBefore1989

hardly slept at all last night my throat was so sore.

Taken some ibuprofen and at 9.30 when the chemist opens Ill go get some chloraseptic spray, ill pick up some soup on the way home and rest up for the day.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> hardly slept at all last night my throat was so sore.
> 
> Taken some ibuprofen and at 9.30 when the chemist opens Ill go get some chloraseptic spray, ill pick up some soup on the way home and rest up for the day.


Oh poop! Poor you....humbug....but I bet those whisky floaters were nice? I have a passion for Irish coffees and I can make them really well.....if u count the double whisky amounts I put in! Hurrr hurrr......

I hope you can rest and stay warm today and re group....I've just had coffee and will be heading to gym in about half an hour.....not really feeling it, but.....ive got to push myself and get back into the routine.....

LTake care BB


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Oh poop! Poor you....humbug....but I bet those whisky floaters were nice? I have a passion for Irish coffees and I can make them really well.....if u count the double whisky amounts I put in! Hurrr hurrr......
> 
> I hope you can rest and stay warm today and re group....I've just had coffee and will be heading to gym in about half an hour.....not really feeling it, but.....ive got to push myself and get back into the routine.....
> 
> LTake care BB


Cool, ill look forward to reading how you got on in your new journal :thumb:


----------



## Zola

BestBefore1989 said:


> Up date pictures as promised
> 
> View attachment 164094
> View attachment 164095


Awesome work mate! Keep it going  I'm sure your wife is loving it haha ! When is the holiday again ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

we fly out on the 28th of Feb mate, so I've got a month and a half to try and get myself looking good


----------



## Keeks

Happy birthday for yesterday! Hope you feel better soon and well done on another successful weeks weight loss. :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Happy birthday for yesterday! Hope you feel better soon and well done on another successful weeks weight loss. :beer:


thanks


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> we fly out on the 28th of Feb mate, so I've got a month and a half to try and get myself looking good


Oi!! Before you started you looked pretty good BB....you're just downsizing and tidying up for the hols right? 

I did check the pics out by the way but didn't say anything coz I didn't want to sound like some pervy bird in your journal...which I am not by the way.....but.....having looked, I can tell you that it's easy to see that your waist has come n, your lats have gone out, your delts are more defined and your kegs look more muscular, but...but.....I think your legs were fairly sorted to start with, but the definition is clear. You are doing an excellent job BB, and I admire you for your consistence despite all the stuff going on, work, family life, bacon and eggs! Oooops! How did that sneak in there? :laugh:

It's only my opinion of course and I'm no expert......but you need to know that you are looking very good.

Inbeforeyourwifedrivesdownandsmashesmyfacein! Heehee......I'm not being forward I swear.....I'm not like that at all.


----------



## Mingster

Happy birthday mate:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Oi!! Before you started you looked pretty good BB....you're just downsizing and tidying up for the hols right?
> 
> I did check the pics out by the way but didn't say anything coz I didn't want to sound like some pervy bird in your journal...which I am not by the way.....but.....having looked, I can tell you that it's easy to see that your waist has come n, your lats have gone out, your delts are more defined and your kegs look more muscular, but...but.....I think your legs were fairly sorted to start with, but the definition is clear. You are doing an excellent job BB, and I admire you for your consistence despite all the stuff going on, work, family life, bacon and eggs! Oooops! How did that sneak in there? :laugh:
> 
> It's only my opinion of course and I'm no expert......but you need to know that you are looking very good.
> 
> Inbeforeyourwifedrivesdownandsmashesmyfacein! Heehee......I'm not being forward I swear.....I'm not like that at all.


Thank you Hun, you just made my day.

I don't believe a word of it, but you made my day, you smooth tongued flatterer you :blush:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Happy birthday mate:thumbup1:


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Adz

Happy birthday mate, looking good in progress pics


----------



## BestBefore1989

Adz said:


> Happy birthday mate, looking good in progress pics


Thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I slept better thanks to a large dose of Night Nurse

No training for me today

I can't take the day of work ill as it would cause me loads of problems but I will rest today with the hope of being able to train again tomorrow.


----------



## Rykard

couple of days rest and some nutritious food .


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> couple of days rest and some nutritious food .


Im resting mate but not going to change the diet. Only 6.5 weeks left.


----------



## Zola

Yes indeed happy belated birthday! Hope you have a relaxing evening!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Yes indeed happy belated birthday! Hope you have a relaxing evening!


thanks mate


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB...very wise..take it easy and allow yourself to heal then you an blast it like tigger....I mean tiger when's yourebetter...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Another good nights sleep thanks to a large dose of night nurse.

I haven't trained since Friday but then due to my sore throat I've hardly eaten much since Sunday.

my throat is still sore but much better than it was and I think the cold is moving to my chest as I am now coughing it up.

I might try some steady state cardio tomorrow


----------



## BestBefore1989

my throat is still red and a little sore, but I feel loads better in myself so its time I to get back to working off the fat.

Cross Trainer steady state fasted cardio for half an hour.

dont know what Ill do about resistance tonight but I have all day to come up with a plan :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Hay glad you're feeling better,bugs are everywhere mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Hay glad you're feeling better,bugs are everywhere mate!


Thanks mate. I'm full of a cold and sneezing loads but I feel way better than I did over the weekend.

I'm even about to go do a light workout :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Evening Snotters.. :tongue: don't overdo the workout....steady as she blows mister......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back in from my workout, Its getting very windy out there!

With only 3 days untill my next weigh in I decided to do a PPL workout.

I didn't fancy squatting the day after dead lifting so I started with Pull :thumbup1:

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 100.0x5

Set 2 : 100.0x10

Set 3 : 150.0x10

*Pedlay Rows *

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 60.0x10

Set 3 : 60.0x10



*
Weighted Pull Ups *

Set 1 : 10.0x8

Set 2 : 10.0x7

Set 3 : 10.0x5

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown *

Set 1 : 50.0x10

Set 2 : 50.0x10

Set 3 : 50.0x8

*Barbell Curl *

Set 1 : 30.0x20

Set 2 : 30.0x15

Set 3 : 20.0x8

LOL the benefit of having your own gym is that you can do things that you cant do in a commercial gym, like Pedlay Rows with tissues stuffed up your nostrils to stop your nose dripping on the bar. :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Not the best nights sleep. as normal I woke up for a pee in the night but the wind was blowing so much I struggled to get back to sleep.

Fasted cardio done - 30 min on the cross trainer steady state. and I even did some static stretching afterwards.

Feeling better, just need to get my nose to stop running.


----------



## IGotTekkers

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not the best nights sleep. as normal I woke up for a pee in the night but the wind was blowing so much I struggled to get back to sleep.
> 
> Fasted cardio done - 30 min on the cross trainer steady state. and I even did some static stretching afterwards.
> 
> Feeling better, just need to get my nose to stop running.


Was ****ing windy at 5am wernt it mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

tell me about it

I had to put the dog on the lead to let him into the garden for his morning ****.

I don't have time to check all the fence panels and fix the damage.

and welcome to my journal :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> just need to get my nose to stop running.


Mebbe it's just trying to use up more calories to help you? :laugh:

Morning....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Mebbe it's just trying to use up more calories to help you? :laugh:
> 
> Morning....


 :lol: In that case I don't need worry about this week's weight in


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:
 

> :lol: In that case I don't need worry about this week's weight in


 :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Oh what a sight that would have been!well done mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

well its been one of "those" days.

driving down a country lane, puddles everywhere only one of those puddles was a pothole.

New tyre and a new wheel rim - OUCH !


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> well its been one of "those" days.
> 
> driving down a country lane, puddles everywhere only one of those puddles was a pothole.
> 
> New tyre and a new wheel rim - OUCH !


Oh bugger! Ouch.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Back from tonights little push workout

* Barbell Bench Press*

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 100.0x5

Set 3 : 100.0x5

Set 4 : 100.0x5

*Barbell Standing Military Press *

Set 1 : 45.0x8

Set 2 : 45.0x8

Set 3 : 45.0x8

*Dumbbell Incline Fly*

Set 1 : 25.0x8

Set 2 : 25.0x8

Set 3 : 25.0x8

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 12.0x10

Set 2 : 12.0x10

Set 3 : 9.0x10

*Weighted Tricep Dips*

Set 1 : 10.0x10

Set 2 : 10.0x8

Odly felt a pain in the area of my left collar bone so stopped :confused1:

*Cable Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 40.0x8

Set 2 : 40.0x8

Set 3 : 40.0x8


----------



## BestBefore1989

Good morning

had a cup of black coffee before my cardio session this morning, felt like I needed some energy.

Did my normal 30 min steady state cardio on the cross trainer.

This week only 3 consecutive days PPL routine will be concluded tonight and I will be back to Liams planned workout routine next week.

I've had some NO2Extreme from My Protein delivered so Ill give them a go tonight as I'm knackered already and I have a full days work ahead of me before I train.

TGIFriday folks


----------



## 25434

Amen to the TGIF comment. Have a great weekend..


----------



## BestBefore1989

*H-6*

View attachment 164535


My weight today is 201.2lbs, that's a drop of 4.6lbs since last week

:thumb:

So yesterday I get home at about 7pm I take my normal pre workout shake and a banana and 200mg of caffeine and 4 NO2Extreme tablets.

(more that it says on the bottle but what was recommended in the customer reviews for an energy increase and a pumped up workout)

went upstairs got changed into my workout gear, sat on the bed with my tablet to plan exactly what exercises I was going to smash ................... and promptly fell asleep for 3 hours



Plan to have another try later today


----------



## BestBefore1989

well I can honestly say that was the worst weight session of my life.

*Squat*

Set 1 : 60.0x6 it felt totally wrong, like Id completely forgotten how to squat

pulled out my tyre and did 20 reps of bodyweight squats to the tyre, then 20 body weight reps ATG

Set 2 : 60.0x10 felt better

Set 3 : 80.0x5

Set 4 : 100.0x2 between set 3 and set 4 the dam speaker fell off the wall and I spend 5 min buggering around putting it back up and when I finally got back under the bar for set 4 it was like Id forgotten what trigger starts the rep if you follow me. I did two reps and both felt wrong so I stopped.

* Leg Press*

Set 1 : 150.0x10

Set 2 : 200.0x10

Set 3 : 200.0x10

Set 4 : 200.0x10

I know I'm still full of a cold but WTF, That was terrible


----------



## 25434

Right...listen.....you have a cold, you're tired, you work hard, you had a bit of a Fck up...........soooooo........you step back, you get well,you eat good food to help yourself pick up again......and you still do what you can in the gym. THAT is good enough.

You can get back on board the train when you can. The sky won't fall in, you have still lost weight and your goal is still in sight.

If you give up now? You are making excuses for yourself to fail...and I KNOW you will not do that. Right! rIGHT?

Now cut yourself some slack my t'internet buddie.......tomorra's another day is it not?  x


----------



## Mingster

Yes mate. Keep going. A training session here and there is going to make no difference whatsoever to your weight loss and you already have the muscle. You won't be building much whist on this cut anyway tbf. Don't let a couple of dodgy sessions whilst under the weather mess with you head. Dig in and look at the bigger picture:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Right...listen.....you have a cold, you're tired, you work hard, you had a bit of a Fck up...........soooooo........you step back, you get well,you eat good food to help yourself pick up again......and you still do what you can in the gym. THAT is good enough.
> 
> You can get back on board the train when you can. The sky won't fall in, you have still lost weight and your goal is still in sight.
> 
> If you give up now? You are making excuses for yourself to fail...and I KNOW you will not do that. Right! rIGHT?
> 
> Now cut yourself some slack my t'internet buddie.......tomorra's another day is it not?  x





Mingster said:


> Yes mate. Keep going. A training session here and there is going to make no difference whatsoever to your weight loss and you already have the muscle. You won't be building much whist on this cut anyway tbf. Don't let a couple of dodgy sessions whilst under the weather mess with you head. Dig in and look at the bigger picture:thumbup1:


just woke from a long nap and feeling a little better.

Thank you both for the words of encouragement, I really do appreciate it.

Flubs, I promise you I have no intention of giving up. It would have been easy to use the cold as an excuse not to train this week but I didn't. though in hind sight perhaps I should have given myself more rest.

I just truly could not believe how weak I felt today.

It was bad enough on Wednesday when I struggled to bench 100kg but today was terrible.

Any way I shall do as you both say and not let it get to me. Ill rest up tomorrow and see how my workout goes on Monday, if its still bad Ill just do a week of steady state cardio while I recover my strength.

Diet remains spot on :thumbup1:


----------



## Zola

Sound knackered and a bit run down. Chalk it off as tiredness which it definitely sounds like. Progressing at an amazing rate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Sound knackered and a bit run down. Chalk it off as tiredness which it definitely sounds like. Progressing at an amazing rate!


Thanks mate. I'm having a day off today so with luck that will help :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

As @Mingster says above you are going to have good sessions and bad sessions. This is irrelevant of if in a calorie surplus or deficit, it's just the way bodybuilding is! BUT don't forget you have been in a calorie deficit for about 17 weeks and it is going to be harder to be hitting PB's and having energy as well. You've done amazing up to now mate and I couldn't ask for a better person to coach as you follow everything to a tea and also you don't follow them blindly, you ask me questions when unsure and that's what I like.

We've still got 6 weeks left and you have plenty of time to get even leaner. As @Flubs said in an earlier post you can see a remarkable change in the starting pics and pics now.

Well done mate and keep plugging away.

Oh and if you are still struggling to sleep. Have a look into melatonin. Can help to sleep


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> As @Mingster says above you are going to have good sessions and bad sessions. This is irrelevant of if in a calorie surplus or deficit, it's just the way bodybuilding is! BUT don't forget you have been in a calorie deficit for about 17 weeks and it is going to be harder to be hitting PB's and having energy as well. You've done amazing up to now mate and I couldn't ask for a better person to coach as you follow everything to a tea and also you don't follow them blindly, you ask me questions when unsure and that's what I like.
> 
> We've still got 6 weeks left and you have plenty of time to get even leaner. As @Flubs said in an earlier post you can see a remarkable change in the starting pics and pics now.
> 
> Well done mate and keep plugging away.
> 
> Oh and if you are still struggling to sleep. Have a look into melatonin. Can help to sleep


thanks mate


----------



## Dan94

Chin up mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dan94 said:


> Chin up mate


Thanks, at least I don't have the double chin anymore


----------



## BestBefore1989

I decided to give cardio a miss this morning. I know I only have 6 weeks left but I don't think one cardio session will make any difference and if I'm feeling better later on in the week I can easily catch up on 30 min cardio.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I decided to give cardio a miss this morning. I know I only have 6 weeks left but I don't think one cardio session will make any difference and if I'm feeling better later on in the week I can easily catch up on 30 min cardio.


Morning BB. Good idea but also a question. Do you really need to "catch up"? or could you just intensify the one session that you do?

I don't know the answer, but would plump for the 2nd option...would be interested to know what Liam0810 thinks? I've never been one to catch up, just work a bit more on the next sess. Just asking out of genuine interest by the way....I'm no expert.

Have a great day...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning BB. Good idea but also a question. Do you really need to "catch up"? or could you just intensify the one session that you do?
> 
> I don't know the answer, but would plump for the 2nd option...would be interested to know what Liam0810 thinks? I've never been one to catch up, just work a bit more on the next sess. Just asking out of genuine interest by the way....I'm no expert.
> 
> Have a great day...


Cardio for my purposes is just calories out, so it will not matter if I do two 30 min sessions burning 600kcal an hour or one 30min session burning 1200kcal an hour.

What I will most likely do is add an extra 5min to my next six cardio session.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I decided I was feeling well enough for a short resistance workout, so;

*Dumbbell Incline Fly *

Set 1 : 17.5x20

Set 2 : 20.0x15

Set 3 : 25.0x10

*Barbell Decline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 80.0x8

Set 2 : 80.0x8

Set 3 : 100.0x4 failed on the 5th

*Barbell Incline Bench Press 4 pause set *

Set 1 : 60.0x8

Set 2 : 60.0x7

Set 3 : 50.0x8 had to drop the weight so took longer than the allowed 10 seconds

Set 4 : 50.0x7

*Dumbbell Fly, paused at the bottom *

Set 1 : 20.0x8 failed on the 9th and the pause at the bottom wasn't what it should have been so dropped the weight

Set 2 : 15.0x10

Set 3 : 15.0x10


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks, at least I don't have the double chin anymore


Show off....... 

Wantone?imsellingoneofmine.......hurrr hurrr.....


----------



## 25434

I find DB flyers truly hard to do. Haven't done em for yonks and yonks, they really hurt and I can barely get the weights up once they are down...if you know what I mean. I do cable flyers instead and I can manage those fine...weird........

Sincerely hoping it does work the same bit of bod or I'm in twubble....:laugh::laugh:

Morning slim..  . Have a good 'un....


----------



## BestBefore1989

35 min cardio done but no stretching coss Ill need extra time to scrape the car this morning

-3 outside right now

drive safely everyone


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Show off.......
> 
> Wantone?imsellingoneofmine.......hurrr hurrr.....


me too :sad:

only -3 - positively balmy -5 up here this morning, though not looking forward to tomorrow's session as it is supposed to get really cold tonight and snow..

I will be like rocky training in russia lol ( only not as fit and well define )


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> drive safely everyone


yaaa....drive safely...ummm? :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

got home at 6.30 had my pre workout shake and went to get changed, sat on the side of the bed to do up the shoelaces on my trainers and fell asleep, only slept for 20/30 min but slept heavily and felt rough when I woke up.

I was then truly in two minds about training but decided to give it a go.

first set of weighted pull ups with 20kg which I was doing 5 reps recently and the 1st rep felt a strain in my left collarbone/upper chest area

dropped the weight to 15KG and the again after 3 reps I felt a strain in my left collarbone/upper chest area.

I've decided to skip/postpone this workout and seek advice.


----------



## Zola

Rest needed !


----------



## 25434

Hope you will be ok BB. My I ternet playing up.....hope u don't get the same message 20 times...durrr....


----------



## BestBefore1989

so this morning I had a go at training back

As I dont have that much time in the morning I have reduced the rest period to a max of 60 seconds between sets.

*Chin Up*

Set 1 : 10.0x5

Set 2 : 10.0x5

Set 3 : 10.0x5 / drop to bodyweightX5

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 100.0x10

Set 2 : 100.0x10

Set 3 : 100.0x10

*Wide grip Pedley Row / Barbell Shrug Superset*

Set 1 : 80.0x6 / x 12

Set 2 : 80.0x6 / x 12

Set 3 : 80.0x6 / x 12

Far from ideal but a dam sight better than last night :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Good man!...whoot whoot..


----------



## BestBefore1989

I just did 30 min steady state cardio on the cross trainer, I should have done 35 min but I forgot Heyho


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didn't really oversleep this morning but rather I just didn't get out of bed when I should have. As a result I didn't do as much work in the gym as I wanted to.

Having said that by reducing my rest time to a max of 60 seconds I only missed out on one exercise and my shoulders where screaming.

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press *

Set 1 : 20.0x12

Set 2 : 30.0x5

Set 3 : 25.0x8

*Barbell Up Right Row *

Set 1 : 30.0x12

Set 2 : 30.0x12

Set 3 : 30.0x12

*Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 9.0x15

Set 2 : 9.0x10

Set 3 : 9.0x10

Set 4 : 9.0x10

swapping my resistance work to the mornings does appear to be working, I have more energy but I think I need to start getting out of bed 45min earlier to allow me time to take a proper pre workout meal and more time in the gym.

Had to go off diet for my breakfast, I went to make my normal breakfast and dropped the carton of eggs :no:


----------



## Rykard

I prefer to work out fasted in the morning, just have a coffee or lemon and hot water and go to the gym.... it's also less busy so don't have to fight for the equipment...


----------



## 25434

Morning BB...you dropped the eggs? :laugh: I can see I'm having an effect on you by just being in your journal...hurrr hurrr.....x

I prefer to work out in the mornings too but at the moment I can't manage it time wise so switched to evenings. I workout on a large coffee and half a banana in the mornings, but to be honest the banana tends to come back up on me at the most inopportune moments so I may drop that and just stick to the coffee which used to be what I had. I find I just cannot eat a thing before I work out....and then afterwards I want to empty the entire fridge into my mouth cos I'm so hungry....hahahaha..

Have a good 'un.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> I prefer to work out fasted in the morning, just have a coffee or lemon and hot water and go to the gym.... it's also less busy so don't have to fight for the equipment...


I train in my garage so I never have a problem with waiting for equipment.

When I workout with intensity fasted, be it cardio or resistance, it leaves me feeling faint and like I want to vomit, I believe it is down to glycogen depletion.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning BB...you dropped the eggs? :laugh: I can see I'm having an effect on you by just being in your journal...hurrr hurrr.....x
> 
> I prefer to work out in the mornings too but at the moment I can't manage it time wise so switched to evenings. I workout on a large coffee and half a banana in the mornings, but to be honest the banana tends to come back up on me at the most inopportune moments so I may drop that and just stick to the coffee which used to be what I had. I find I just cannot eat a thing before I work out....and then afterwards I want to empty the entire fridge into my mouth cos I'm so hungry....hahahaha..
> 
> Have a good 'un.


Funnily enough as I was cleaning them up I thought to myself, that was a Flubs moment :lol:

If I had a banana in the morning I'd have to leave 30min between eating and working out, same with a protein shake, if I don't wait at least 20min before training it will reappear.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I train in my garage so I never have a problem with waiting for equipment.
> 
> When I workout with intensity fasted, be it cardio or resistance, it leaves me feeling faint and like I want to vomit, I believe it is down to glycogen depletion.


More chance of oxygen depletion buddy

Best I come and make you wait soon then!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> More chance of oxygen depletion buddy
> 
> Best I come and make you wait soon then!


It would be good to see you again mate, its been to long.

Having said that you'll probably kill me, ive definitely lost some strength over the last couple of months.


----------



## BestBefore1989

40 min steady state cardio done on the exercise bike :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

COLD, -4 in my garden and Ive just come in from my gym session in my garage.

It was hard, this morning I had no energy and without my maltodextrin and bcaa mix I would not have done as much as I did and I struggled to that much.

*EZ Bar Curl Superset with Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown*

Set 1 : 30.0x20 / 30.0x20

Set 2 : 30.0x20 / 30.0x20

Set 3 : 30.0x10 / 30.0x10

*Dumbbell Seated Curl Superset with Cable Triceps Pushdown*

Set 1 : 10.0x15 / 30.0x15

Set 2 : 10.0x10 / 30.0x12

Set 3 : 10.0x10 / 30.0x15

It doesn't look like much but trust me it was enought


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> COLD, -4 in my garden and Ive just come in from my gym session in my garage.
> 
> It was hard, this morning I had no energy and without my maltodextrin and bcaa mix I would not have done as much as I did and I struggled to that much.
> 
> *EZ Bar Curl Superset with Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown*
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x20 / 30.0x20
> 
> Set 2 : 30.0x20 / 30.0x20
> 
> Set 3 : 30.0x10 / 30.0x10
> 
> *Dumbbell Seated Curl Superset with Cable Triceps Pushdown*
> 
> Set 1 : 10.0x15 / 30.0x15
> 
> Set 2 : 10.0x10 / 30.0x12
> 
> Set 3 : 10.0x10 / 30.0x15
> 
> It doesn't look like much but trust me it was enought


If it felt like it was enough, then it was....x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Half an hour steady state cardio done

getting very fed up with this cold its now in my head and my ears keep popping and fizing :cursing:


----------



## Dan94

I notice you only do free weight exercises mate, do u workout at home also or is it just a personal preference?


----------



## dark knight

BestBefore1989 said:


> COLD, -4 in my garden and Ive just come in from my gym session in my garage.


Yes its freezing out there of a morning. When I get my cardio done i'm dressed in about 3 jumpers, a fleece and some thermal cycling tights under my trousers. I must look like the michelin man. Well done in going out to train though mate


----------



## Rykard

dark knight said:


> Yes its freezing out there of a morning. When I get my cardio done i'm dressed in about 3 jumpers, a fleece and some thermal cycling tights under my trousers. I must look like the michelin man. Well done in going out to train though mate


lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dan94 said:


> I notice you only do free weight exercises mate, do u workout at home also or is it just a personal preference?


I train in my garage mate

View attachment 164891


----------



## Dan94

Nice mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

dark knight said:


> Yes its freezing out there of a morning. When I get my cardio done i'm dressed in about 3 jumpers, a fleece and some thermal cycling tights under my trousers. I must look like the michelin man. Well done in going out to train though mate


what, no ear muffs?

:lol:


----------



## Dan94

You still with Liam mate?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dan94 said:


> You still with Liam mate?


Yes mate and still shredding fat :thumb:


----------



## Dan94

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yes mate and still shredding fat :thumb:




Toying with the idea of getting an online coach to help with cut for summer. Been speaking with Liam abit, we'll see what happens nearer the time


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dan94 said:


> Toying with the idea of getting an online coach to help with cut for summer. Been speaking with Liam abit, we'll see what happens nearer the time


I'm due a weigh in tomorrow morning but as of last week I had lost just short of 40lbs of body fat with his assistance, and remember that that includes a 4 day binge that was Christmas as well as two family birthdays one of which was mine.

I think the results speak for themselves.


----------



## Dan94

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm due a weigh in tomorrow morning but as of last week I had lost just short of 40lbs of body fat with his assistance, and remember that that includes a 4 day binge that was Christmas as well as two family birthdays one of which was mine.
> 
> I think the results speak for themselves.


That's awesome mate

Any progress pics on here at all?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dan94 said:


> That's awesome mate
> 
> Any progress pics on here at all?


Pictures on pages 250, 255, 261, 270, 276, 283, 298


----------



## BestBefore1989

*H-5*

they say pride comes before the fall.

weight in today and I'm 203.6lbs that's up by 2.4lbs

View attachment 164894


I simply dont understand it and I'm gutted :crying:


----------



## Dan94

BestBefore1989 said:


> Pictures on pages 250, 255, 261, 270, 276, 283, 298


Journal only on page 228 mate?


----------



## Peace frog

BestBefore1989 said:


> *H-5*
> 
> they say pride comes before the fall.
> 
> weight in today and I'm 203.6lbs that's up by 2.4lbs
> 
> View attachment 164894
> 
> 
> I simply dont understand it and I'm gutted :crying:


Still amazing results when you look at as a whole mate it's only one week


----------



## dark knight

Peace frog said:


> Still amazing results when you look at as a whole mate it's only one week


Exactly, one week doesn't make the diet. You're a million miles away from where you started


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dan94 said:


> Journal only on page 228 mate?


Very odd, on my PC my journal is on page 304

try this, each link should take you to the correct page

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/160883-dog-tricks-250.html

post #3742

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/160883-dog-tricks-255.html

post #3818

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/160883-dog-tricks-261.html

post#3901

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/160883-dog-tricks-270.html

post #4039

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/160883-dog-tricks-276.html

post #4131

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/160883-dog-tricks-283.html

post #4235

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/160883-dog-tricks-298.html

post#4458


----------



## Mingster

It's one week mate and could be anything. You've been ill and you body has gone into self-preservation mode, you might have held onto a bit of water or merely be bunged up a little. Look at the overall picture rather than a snapshot:thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94

BestBefore1989 said:


> Very odd, on my PC my journal is on page 304
> 
> try this, each link should take you to the correct page
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/160883-dog-tricks-250.html
> 
> post #3742
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/160883-dog-tricks-255.html
> 
> post #3818
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/160883-dog-tricks-261.html
> 
> post#3901
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/160883-dog-tricks-270.html
> 
> post #4039
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/160883-dog-tricks-276.html
> 
> post #4131
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/160883-dog-tricks-283.html
> 
> post #4235
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/160883-dog-tricks-298.html
> 
> post#4458


Must be a tapatalk thing. All those links are just going to the opening post mate. I'll take a look when next on a PC.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> Still amazing results when you look at as a whole mate it's only one week





dark knight said:


> Exactly, one week doesn't make the diet. You're a million miles away from where you started





Mingster said:


> It's one week mate and could be anything. You've been ill and you body has gone into self-preservation mode, you might have held onto a bit of water or merely be bunged up a little. Look at the overall picture rather than a snapshot:thumbup1:


Thanks guys


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have a confession, I was out shopping with my wife, it was close to lunch time and she said, I'm hungry, surely your diet can survive a small cod and chips but I didn't have small cod and chips, I had large cod, large chips buttered bread rolls and coke.

I even bought a pack of butterkist toffee popcorn to have tonight.

I know it was stupid of me and it wont help my weight loss efforts at all, but I think I needed it.

Liam is reviewing my diet and I'm expecting to up my cardio but whatever he comes up with I'm going to give it 110% for the remaining 5 weeks


----------



## 25434

Large cod and chips.....yummmeeeeeeeeeeeee............you never know, you've been ill and tired, this might just be what your bod needs to set it off again....and I agree with the chaps, it's one week out of all of the ones you've lost, so don't be gutted. You can plough in with whatever Liam has up his sleeve....you will still look great....x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Large cod and chips.....yummmeeeeeeeeeeeee............you never know, you've been ill and tired, this might just be what your bod needs to set it off again....and I agree with the chaps, it's one week out of all of the ones you've lost, so don't be gutted. You can plough in with whatever Liam has up his sleeve....you will still look great....x


Thanks Hun X


----------



## TommyBananas

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks Hun X


Don't feel guilty for these small "slip-ups" if thats what you call them.

Dieting doesn't have to be about controlling your life. One, two, or even a week of mishaps, doesn't change 6 months of hard work.

I'm sure you'll get to where you want to be, because you have the right mindset, but don't punish yourself for things - you have to enjoy life too.


----------



## BestBefore1989

TommyBananas said:


> Don't feel guilty for these small "slip-ups" if thats what you call them.
> 
> Dieting doesn't have to be about controlling your life. One, two, or even a week of mishaps, doesn't change 6 months of hard work.
> 
> I'm sure you'll get to where you want to be, because you have the right mindset, but don't punish yourself for things - you have to enjoy life too.


Thanks, if I didn't have a time constraint I would not worry at all, but I do have a deadline I'm working towards.

Its odd as I have never before been bothered about abs, I always preferred the more bodyweight, more mass look than the shredded look if you know what I mean, small waist big chest/wide back that sort of thing.

But for some reason this holiday I have it in my head that for the first time in my life I want visible abs.

Once the holiday is over I shan't bother trying any more, Id like to go back to strength training.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from the gym,

My best leg workout for a long time :thumb:

in fact this is only the first time I've finished the workout since Liam set it for me after Christmas.

*Barbell Squat*

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 80.0x5

Set 3 : 100.0x5

Set 4 : 120.0x5

Set 5 : 140.0x5

*Leg Press *

Set 1 : 120.0x30

Set 2 : 120.0x30

done without touching the bottom stop or fully straightening out my legs

*Barbell Romanian Deadlift *

Set 1 : 100.0x6

Set 2 : 120.0x6

Set 3 : 140.0x6

*Dumbbell Lunges / Leg Extensions Super Set *

Set 1 : 10.0x15 / 40.0x15

Set 2 : 10.0x15 / 40.0x12

Set 3 : 10.0x15 / 30.0x15

*Lying Leg Curls*

Set 1 : 20.0x15

Set 2 : 35.0x6 drop to 30.0X4 / 20.0X8

really feeling this workout, quads hams and ar5e all aching


----------



## Dan94

Solid stuff mate


----------



## 25434

Noice one BB......do I detect doms on the horizon for tomorra? Hurrr hurrr... Good man!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Noice one BB......do I detect doms on the horizon for tomorra? Hurrr hurrr... Good man!


most likley

and I forgot to write it up but my warm up was 20 of your Poo Squats


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thats all my meals for the week prepared as per liams new meal plan. I've written up the new workout plan he gave me, so Ive just got 40min on the cross trainer to do and I can go to bed.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> most likley
> 
> and I forgot to write it up but my warm up was 20 of your Poo Squats


 :thumb: hurrr hurrr......how did you feel doing them Bb? Did you think they were worth doing? I'd be interested in your opinion.



BestBefore1989 said:


> Thats all my meals for the week prepared as per liams new meal plan. I've written up the new workout plan he gave me, so Ive just got 40min on the cross trainer to do and I can go to bed.


Wayaaahheeeeeeeee.....how exciting....we're on the final countdown.....brilliant....whoot whoot.... :bounce:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> :thumb: hurrr hurrr......how did you feel doing them Bb? Did you think they were worth doing? I'd be interested in your opinion.
> 
> Wayaaahheeeeeeeee.....how exciting....we're on the final countdown.....brilliant....whoot whoot.... :bounce:


Pooh squats are good :thumbup1: I even did some this morning as a quick warm up and dam that hurt my sore sorry legs.

Monday morning Chest workout

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 15.0x20

Set 2 : 20.0x12

Set 3 : 25.0x8

Set 4 : 30.0x4

Set 5 : 30.0x8 drop to 20.0X14

*Dumbbell Incline Fly *

Set 1 : 15.0x15

Set 2 : 20.0x10

Set 3 : 25.0x6

Set 4 : 25.0x5 drop to 20.0X8 drop to 15.0X10

*Dead stop bench press *

Set 1 : 60.0x8

Set 2 : 80.0x8

Set 3 : 80.0x8

Set 4 : 80.0x8

First time I've done this workout and it needs some adjusting, I should have started heavier on the bench

The biggest problem I have with this is I am allowing myself only 60 seconds rest between sets but as I only have plate loaded dumbbells and it takes about 60 seconds to strip or load plates (if you have them ready and next to you)

so the change of weight in a drop set is as long as the rest between sets.

My Flys for example changed from the planned 4 sets with the 4th a drop set into a pyramid workout 3 sets increasing weight and 3 decreasing weight.


----------



## 25434

Hey there, I have the rest problem thing at the gym too, by the time I've found the weight I want, carried it back and fitted it, my time is up...I'm not too fussed though cos I like to just get on with it anyway, but I do take proper rests when deadlifting and squatting etc. I'm sometimes lucky enough to pile all the weights up under my bench but it still takes time to de-load blah blah.....have a good day BB.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just back from the gym,
> 
> My best leg workout for a long time :thumb:
> 
> in fact this is only the first time I've finished the workout since Liam set it for me after Christmas.
> 
> *Barbell Squat*
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 80.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 100.0x5
> 
> Set 4 : 120.0x5
> 
> Set 5 : 140.0x5
> 
> *Leg Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 120.0x30
> 
> Set 2 : 120.0x30
> 
> done without touching the bottom stop or fully straightening out my legs
> 
> *Barbell Romanian Deadlift *
> 
> Set 1 : 100.0x6
> 
> Set 2 : 120.0x6
> 
> Set 3 : 140.0x6
> 
> *Dumbbell Lunges / Leg Extensions Super Set *
> 
> Set 1 : 10.0x15 / 40.0x15
> 
> Set 2 : 10.0x15 / 40.0x12
> 
> Set 3 : 10.0x15 / 30.0x15
> 
> *Lying Leg Curls*
> 
> Set 1 : 20.0x15
> 
> Set 2 : 35.0x6 drop to 30.0X4 / 20.0X8
> 
> really feeling this workout, quads hams and ar5e all aching


must have been something in the air yesterday. I had an inexplicably good leg session!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thats my cardio done for today.

Feeling very tired, going to have dinner, walk the dog and try to have an early night


----------



## BestBefore1989

Struggling to get myself into the gym this morning, I'm tired and I ache.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Back workout

*Barbell Bent Over Row *

Set 1 : 80.0x10

Set 2 : 70.0x10

Set 3 : 70.0x10

*Reverse Grip Lat Pull Down Drop Sets*

Set 1 : 75.0x6 / 60.0X6

Set 2 : 75.0x5 / 60.0X6

Im so light now that at the start of each 75Kg pull I was lifting myself slightly 

*Dumbbell One Arm Row *

Set 1 : 40.0x8

Set 2 : 40.0x8

Set 3 : 40.0x8

My Jefit account says this is a new PB 

*Cable Seated Row *

contraction held for two seconds

Set 1 : 60.0x6

Set 2 : 80.0x6

Set 3 : 80.0x6

form went and started leaning back so will try 70KG next week

*Cable Straight Arm Push Down *

Set 1 : 20.0x12

Set 2 : 20.0x12

never done this before and had trouble Im 6ft and so is my cable machine I tried kneeling but then the cable wasn't long enough for full range of motion


----------



## liam0810

On drops mate if it's taking too long to strip when using DBs then change it to when you fail you do either rest pause or partials to failure again.

How's first couple days gone?


----------



## Dan94

Nice rows mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> On drops mate if it's taking too long to strip when using DBs then change it to when you fail you do either rest pause or partials to failure again.
> 
> How's first couple days gone?


so far so good :thumb: ,

I need to adjust the weights I'm using as not only am I working in what for me is an unusual rep range but I am also working with far less rest between sets than is normal for me.

LOL and I still have DOMS from Sundays leg workout


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dan94 said:


> Nice rows mate!


thanks mate.

Did those links work when you looked on your PC?


----------



## Dan94

BestBefore1989 said:


> thanks mate.
> 
> Did those links work when you looked on your PC?


Haven't had a chance yet mate, probably won't be till weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cardio done but it was the hardest session yet, I was truly running on empty.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning cardio done, I took BCAA's before my cardio this morning and I think it helped.

Tonight's workout is yet more cardio, Oh joy of joys!

Think Ill use the bike tonight just for a change from the Cross Trainer.

Have a good day


----------



## 25434

Eyup BB...  . Keep on truck in' good buddy...you is nearly there innit?

You're doing really really well. Don't doubt that for a moment.on the home run right? Think of the end result Dave, red bloomers that are too big for ya, a great physique, your wife all swoony over you, yummy food and drink on your hols....that great feeling knowing you look fab as you mince.....ooop! I mean stroll around the pool all manly and gawwgus.....hey? Hey? Am I right, or am I right?

Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep dancing! Uh oh....wrong show...fook....


----------



## BestBefore1989

cardio tonight was hard going but its done now. :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

its another dam cold one today

*Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 15.0x8

Set 2 : 12.5x12

Set 3 : 12.5x15 approx 10 at full range of motion the rest as partials

*Barbell Shoulder Press*

Set 1 : 30.0x12

Set 2 : 60.0x4

Set 3 : 60.0x4 drop to 50.0X3 drop to 40.0X4

*Barbell Up Right Row *

Set 1 : 40.0x10

Set 2 : 40.0x10

Set 3 : 40.0x10 8 at full range of motion the rest as partials

*Barbell Front Raise *

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 20.0x10

Set 3 : 20.0x10


----------



## Adz

Good start to the day! You are right, it's cold out here


----------



## Rykard

snowed a bit last night, then rained so it was wet. Got up this morning and it was wet, went out to the car and the road was white and it was snowing quite heavily. It's now sunny and no snow??? this countries weather is unique to say the least..


----------



## Greshie

Snowed last night and then again this morning ... reckon we had a couple of centimetres, though thankfully it's thawing now


----------



## BestBefore1989

Well I've boo booed and cant do my planned cardio tonight.

I had decided that before I go on holiday I would get my back waxed, I had wanted to have my front done as well but my wife really doesn't want me to loose the chest hair so we compromised by keeping the chest hair but loosing the hair on my abdomen.

Anyway having read that some people get a rash after waxing I wanted to find out if I would and how long before it goes (i dont want a rash on holiday) so I decided the get my abdomen waxed today.

Bl00dy Hell that hurt!

now my tummy feels like I've burnt it and apparently I cant do any exercise for 24 hours to avoid sweat so tonight's cardio is out.

I will still train tomorrow morning as the garage is so dam cold there is little chance of perspiration.


----------



## BestBefore1989

this mornings efforts where

*Dumbbell Alternate Seated Curl *

Set 1 : 12.5x8

Set 2 : 15.0x8

Set 3 : 15.0x8

*Dumbbell Concentration Curls *

Set 1 : 10.0x10

Set 2 : 12.5x10

Set 3 : 12.5x10

*
Cable Standing Curl *

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 15.0x15

Set 3 : 15.0x15



*
Barbell Close Grip Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x8

Set 2 : 80.0x8

Set 3 : 80.0x6

*Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 35.0x10

Set 2 : 35.0x10

Set 3 : 35.0x10

*Cable Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 35.0x8

Set 2 : 35.0x8

Set 3 : 35.0x8

woke up to thick snow but it is melting as the day warms up


----------



## 25434

Get some sudocreme on your stomach. It's used for babies, but excellent at soothing wax/razor rash etc. Comes from any pharmacy for about a pound.


----------



## 25434

also...... :blush: sorry to be personal and all that...but...but...I agree with your wife...hairy chests are rather nice....keep it! Just give it a nice brush or something....heehee....

sidlesoffsidewayswithbagoverheadquietlysonoonenoticeshumph......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> also...... :blush: sorry to be personal and all that...but...but...I agree with your wife...hairy chests are rather nice....keep it! Just give it a nice brush or something....heehee....
> 
> sidlesoffsidewayswithbagoverheadquietlysonoonenoticeshumph......


Kind of regretting doing it now truth be told, i was hoping that removing the hair would make me look slimmer, perhaps allow my abs every chance of showing.

Instead it looks like my dogs tummy, all pink and soft and hairless next to my chest hair.

Oh well it has 4 weeks to grow back


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Kind of regretting doing it now truth be told, i was hoping that removing the hair would make me look slimmer, perhaps allow my abs every chance of showing.
> 
> Instead it looks like my dogs tummy, all pink and soft and hairless next to my chest hair.
> 
> Oh well it has 4 weeks to grow back


I think it's got to be all or nothing frankly .... (I'm too much of a wimp even to consider it! )


----------



## Mingster

Hair all the way:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Aaaaallllllllllllll of iiiiiiiiiiiiittttt..... :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> I think it's got to be all or nothing frankly .... (I'm too much of a wimp even to consider it! )


Had my wife not objected so much I would have had it all removed.

Mate it hurts like a bitch and even today it feels like I was burnt.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just done tonights cardio.

30 min steady state done on the exercise bike

hoping tomorrow mornings weigh in goes OK as I must have lost a lb worth of body-hair.


----------



## BestBefore1989

*H-4*

28 days till my holiday!

Got on the scales today at 202lbs so at least things are going in the right direction again

View attachment 165253


----------



## dark knight

Great stuff, almost 40lbs off since starting.......massive number!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

dark knight said:


> Great stuff, almost 40lbs off since starting.......massive number!!


Thanks mate

Just 28 days left to try and getmyself into shape for the beach, then ICE-CREAM :drool:


----------



## Zola

Unreal progress. Need a snap when you're done!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Unreal progress. Need a snap when you're done!


Thanks mate

Yes I'm over due doing an update picture. I will do a pre holiday snap at the very least


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg workout done

*Lying Leg Curls *

Set 1 : 25.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x10

Set 3 : 30.0x10

Set 4 : 20.0x7

Set 5 : 15.0x10

Set 6 : 15.0x10

Sets 4,5 and 6 done pushing body up so arms are straight on bench. Very odd like only doing the top part of the curl

*Dumbbell Stiff Leg Deadlift / Leg Press with Narrow Stance SuperSet*

Set 1 : 50.0x10 / 150.0x10

Set 2 : 50.0x10 / 150.0x10

Set 3 : 50.0x10 / 150.0x10

Never done dumbbell SLD before. Loaded 50Kg on each dumbbell and placed on a bench so I would not have to do negative dead lifts to pick them up. Even with only 5kg weights on the inner weights hit my thighs at the top of the lift, rotating the dumbbells around to the side of my body.

*Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 80.0x20

Set 2 : 80.0x15

Set 3 : 80.0x4

should have been 3 sets of 20

second set the bar started slipping so stopped at 15 but the last set I have no excuse. ****ed off with myself over these as it was my head that quit not my body.

Took 5 min to rest and give myself a stiff talking to

*Leg Press *

Set 1 : 250.0x8

Set 2 : 250.0x8

Set 3 : 250.0x8

*Barbell Standing Calf Raise *

Set 1 : 150.0x20

Set 2 : 200.0x12

Set 3 : 150.0x15

Set 4 : 100.0x19

Knackered!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did 30 min cardio on the bike last night, in the hope that getting some blood into my legs would help them recover.

so much for that idea!

this morning was chest

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 17.5x20

Set 2 : 22.5x12

Set 3 : 27.5x8

Set 4 : 30.0x6

Set 5 : 30.0x9 Pause rest at 6

*Dumbbell Incline Fly *

Set 1 : 15.0x20

Set 2 : 22.5x10

Set 3 : 25.0x6

Set 4 : 25.0x6 drop to 15.0X10

*Dead stop bench press *

Set 1 : 80.0x8

Set 2 : 80.0x8

Set 3 : 80.0x6

Set 4 : 80.0x6

Not so bad given that its -3 and my garage gym doesn't have any heating


----------



## Greshie

I'm afraid I put a fan heater on 30 mins or so before workouts ... and still sometimes my hands stick to the oly bar lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> I'm afraid I put a fan heater on 30 mins or so before workouts ... and still sometimes my hands stick to the oly bar lol


Its mornings like this that im glad I bought rubber encased weights and lifting gloves


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was a very long and unfruitful day, I did however get half an hour done on the cross trainer before bed


----------



## BestBefore1989

Another dam cold morning

Snowed again last night but it doesn't look like it will last


----------



## BestBefore1989

LOL

forgot to post the workout

*Barbell Bent Over Row*

Set 1 : 80.0x10

Set 2 : 80.0x10

Set 3 : 80.0x10

*Reverse Grip Lat Pull Down drop sets*

Set 1 : 75.0x5 / 55.0X8

Set 2 : 65.0x8 / 55.0X7

*Dumbbell One Arm Row *

Set 1 : 45.0x8 new PB

Set 2 : 45.0x8

Set 3 : 45.0x8

*Cable Seated Row *

Set 1 : 60.0x6

Set 2 : 80.0x6

done with 3 second hold

should have done more but ran out of time


----------



## Greshie

According to weather.com we had a low last night of -8

Still at least it's a nice sunny morning !


----------



## Zola

Nice rowing!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thats my cardio done for the evening.

steady state on the cross Trainer as per normal.

Going to train Shoulders tomorrow morning as I need to have an early start at work on Thursday when I would normally do them.


----------



## Keeks

Well done for another week! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Well done for another week! :thumbup1:


Thanks

I must be honest, Ive had more than enough of dieting but the end is in sight, not long now


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I must be honest, Ive had more than enough of dieting but the end is in sight, not long now


You've done absolutely brilliantly, and just keep that thought of not long to go. It'll be more than worth it in four weeks time.

Dietings hard, you get cr4p days, tough days and downright awful days but you push through and keep going as its a personal journey and challenge. Makes the end much more enjoyable knowing it's been hard but you've got through it.

You should be so proud of yourself though as you've worked so hard, you've got the right mind set and have all along.

The next four weeks will fly by, then you can go on holiday, know you've achieved what you set out to do, know you've given it your all and enjoy your holiday to the absolute max! :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> You've done absolutely brilliantly, and just keep that thought of not long to go. It'll be more than worth it in four weeks time.
> 
> Dietings hard, you get cr4p days, tough days and downright awful days but you push through and keep going as its a personal journey and challenge. Makes the end much more enjoyable knowing it's been hard but you've got through it.
> 
> You should be so proud of yourself though as you've worked so hard, you've got the right mind set and have all along.
> 
> The next four weeks will fly by, then you can go on holiday, know you've achieved what you set out to do, know you've given it your all and enjoy your holiday to the absolute max! :beer:


Thank you, that really cheered me up.

X


----------



## Dan94

Keeks said:


> You've done absolutely brilliantly, and just keep that thought of not long to go. It'll be more than worth it in four weeks time.
> 
> Dietings hard, you get cr4p days, tough days and downright awful days but you push through and keep going as its a personal journey and challenge. Makes the end much more enjoyable knowing it's been hard but you've got through it.
> 
> You should be so proud of yourself though as you've worked so hard, you've got the right mind set and have all along.
> 
> The next four weeks will fly by, then you can go on holiday, know you've achieved what you set out to do, know you've given it your all and enjoy your holiday to the absolute max! :beer:


Well said

You're doing great mate, almost there now! Just remember "nothing worth having comes easy"

As Keeks says, you'll feel even more satisfied when you come through the other end thinking yeah it was tough! But I bloody smashed it


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dan94 said:


> Well said
> 
> You're doing great mate, almost there now! Just remember "nothing worth having comes easy"
> 
> As Keeks says, you'll feel even more satisfied when you come through the other end thinking yeah it was tough! But I bloody smashed it


Thanks mate


----------



## 25434

What everyone else said BB. Nearly done, good man.u


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> What everyone else said BB. Nearly done, good man.u


Thanks

X


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings workout

*Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 15.0x10

Set 2 : 15.0x8

Set 3 : 12.5x12 (should have gone on to do partial reps but I'm stupid and forgot)

*Barbell Shoulder Press *

Set 1 : 30.0x12

Set 2 : 60.0x4

Set 3 : 60.0x4 drop to 50.0X4 drop to 40.0X4

*Barbell Up Right Row*

Set 1 : 40.0x10

Set 2 : 40.0x10

Set 3 : 40.0x10

*Barbell Front Raise *

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 20.0x10

Set 3 : 20.0x10


----------



## Adz

Good work mate!


----------



## liam0810

As always mate your consistent and always plugging away. You should be very proud of yourself for the last few months!


----------



## Machine22

Good luck mate. Go for it - I am in a similar boat now being 50 haha with all the aches and pains and stubborn fat deposits that come with the aging process.

Kill it Cheers.


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> As always mate your consistent and always plugging away. You should be very proud of yourself for the last few months!


Thanks mate, wouldn't have made as much progress without all your help


----------



## BestBefore1989

Machine22 said:


> Good luck mate. Go for it - I am in a similar boat now being 50 haha with all the aches and pains and stubborn fat deposits that come with the aging process.
> 
> Kill it Cheers.


Thanks mate and welcome to my journal.

stick around, I only have 4 weeks left till my holiday and I will post before and after pictures at the very least


----------



## biglbs

FRy up on me once this is over after I beast you at my gym!

Very well done,push harder than ever now as this bit is for the big giveaway on the beach and really makes it worthwhile.... Er...yes that's it !

Imagine my pain I had a year of that shiizzle!! Haha

It may seem easier then,I mean if one man ,so can another,go dude!


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate, wouldn't have made as much progress without all your help


All I've done mate is tell you what to do, your the one who's done all the cardio and sessions


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> FRy up on me once this is over after I beast you at my gym!
> 
> Very well done,push harder than ever now as this bit is for the big giveaway on the beach and really makes it worthwhile.... Er...yes that's it !
> 
> Imagine my pain I had a year of that shiizzle!! Haha
> 
> It may seem easier then,I mean if one man ,so can another,go dude!


mate, you have no idea how good a fry up sounds

:drool:


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> All I've done mate is tell you what to do, your the one who's done all the cardio and sessions


Funny you should mention cardio, I just finished 30 min steady state on the cross trainer :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

can't add much more to the others tbh. keep it up


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thats my morning cardio done :thumb:

Since Monday this week I have been running a chesteze ECA stack, and whilst I cant truly say I haven't noticed any jitters at all and I cant say I have noticed any difference in my resistance training, all week I have been going at my cardio harder and faster than before.

To begin with I just thought my cardio was going a bit better as I was a bit more rested/ less knackered but now I am possative it is down to the ECA.

Lets hope it has a possessive effect on my weigh in this weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989

Liam had fine tuned my diet and upped my cardio this week, but I have had so much going on with work, and I've had car problems, and I'm just simply so knackered that I forgot to add on the extra cardio.

I had a workout programmed into the lifefitness cross trainer and I didn't alter it, I just got on and worked till it beeped stop.

So tonight to make some amends I did an hour on the exercise bike.

Dam nearly killed me.

my ar5e is sore and I'm walking like I just did my leg day workout :lol:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Liam had fine tuned my diet and upped my cardio this week, but I have had so much going on with work, and I've had car problems, and I'm just simply so knackered that I forgot to add on the extra cardio.
> 
> I had a workout programmed into the lifefitness cross trainer and I didn't alter it, I just got on and worked till it beeped stop.
> 
> So tonight to make some amends I did an hour on the exercise bike.
> 
> Dam nearly killed me.
> 
> my ar5e is sore and I'm walking like I just did my leg day workout :lol:


Blimey!! And there was I thinking I was the cardio monster around here...:laugh: how things have turned around, I'm doing barely any and you are busy making your bum cheeks sore with cardio? :laugh: :tongue: can't say I ever did that.......

I bet you're looking forward to Friday.....:no: hurrrr hurrr.......Dom di dom dom dommmmmmmmm........


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Blimey!! And there was I thinking I was the cardio monster around here...:laugh: how things have turned around, I'm doing barely any and you are busy making your bum cheeks sore with cardio? :laugh: :tongue: can't say I ever did that.......
> 
> I bet you're looking forward to Friday.....:no: hurrrr hurrr.......Dom di dom dom dommmmmmmmm........


oh mate, I feel bad about my whining, my problems are nothing when compared to your foot and mouth

:stuart: teehee see what I did there? :wacko: tried to make a funny:laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hard work this morning

*Dumbbell Alternate Seated Curl *

Set 1 : 15.0x8

Set 2 : 15.0x8

Set 3 : 15.0x10

*Dumbbell Concentration Curls *

Set 1 : 10.0x10

Set 2 : 12.5x10

Set 3 : 12.5x10

*Cable Standing Curl*

Set 1 : 15.0x20

Set 2 : 15.0x20

Set 3 : 25.0x8

*Barbell Close Grip Bench Press *

Set 1 : 50.0x20

Set 2 : 70.0x10

Set 3 : 90.0x5

*Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 35.0x10

Set 2 : 35.0x10

Set 3 : 35.0x10

at this point I had totaly run out of puff and so instead of the 90 seconds allowed I took 4 or 5 min before doing

*Cable Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 35.0x8

Set 2 : 35.0x8

Set 3 : 35.0x8

Followed by 15 min cardio on the static bike.

I must confess the resistance was set lower than normal and for the first 5 min I really struggled but then I slowly got into my stride


----------



## Zola

Good work! Keep it up buddy!


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> oh mate, I feel bad about my whining, my problems are nothing when compared to your foot and mouth
> 
> :stuart: teehee see what I did there? :wacko: tried to make a funny:laugh:


 :lol: that was very funny......how vewwy annoying of you...lol. Actually, I don't quite know how you got on the bike again! I thought you'd be too sore...well done.

Nearly done now BB....keeeeeeeeeeep dancing!  x


----------



## BestBefore1989

I went for 7.5 min in a standup sunbed today, just to take the edge off the fish belly white before I hit the beach and the little room the sunbed was in had a full length mirror so I took a quick photo of my now baldy belly.

The picture is a bit pink but that was the lighting in there.

Still no sign of my abs but gives an idea of just how much slimmer I am now

View attachment 165632


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> I went for 7.5 min in a standup sunbed today, just to take the edge off the fish belly white before I hit the beach and the little room the sunbed was in had a full length mirror so I took a quick photo of my now baldy belly.
> 
> The picture is a bit pink but that was the lighting in there.
> 
> Still no sign of my abs but gives an idea of just how much slimmer I am now
> 
> View attachment 165632


Looking good there actually, and you'll be in far better shape that 90% of the other men on the beach abs or no abs


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Looking good there actually, and you'll be in far better shape that 90% of the other men on the beach abs or no abs


Thanks mate. still 3 weeks to go and I haven't given up on the hope of abs.

If I don't get there, it wont be for the lack of trying


----------



## 25434

Beeeerrrrrrrrlllluuuudddiiieeeeeeee Nooooooorrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaa........... :thumb: wahaaayyeeeeeeeeeee....you look fab!

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! You really do look great! (Sorry, I don't mean to sound forward or anything)..... But......tuwit! Tuwooooooooooooo......:laugh: your wife's gonna be too busy gawping at you to look at the sight my old t'internet bud...heehee....

You should be sooo proud of yourself you sexy ole dawwwwwwwwg you........ :tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Beeeerrrrrrrrlllluuuudddiiieeeeeeee Nooooooorrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaa........... :thumb: wahaaayyeeeeeeeeeee....you look fab!
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! You really do look great! (Sorry, I don't mean to sound forward or anything)..... But......tuwit! Tuwooooooooooooo......:laugh: your wife's gonna be too busy gawping at you to look at the sight my old t'internet bud...heehee....
> 
> You should be sooo proud of yourself you sexy ole dawwwwwwwwg you........ :tongue:


 :blush: you smooth talking, devil tongued woman you

Thanks


----------



## 25434

Hehe....... :tongue:

Right Said Fred - I'm Too Sexy (Original Mix - 2006 Version) - YouTube


----------



## Adz

Stomach looking brilliant!


----------



## TELBOR

BestBefore1989 said:


> I went for 7.5 min in a standup sunbed today, just to take the edge off the fish belly white before I hit the beach and the little room the sunbed was in had a full length mirror so I took a quick photo of my now baldy belly.
> 
> The picture is a bit pink but that was the lighting in there.
> 
> Still no sign of my abs but gives an idea of just how much slimmer I am now
> 
> View attachment 165632


Great work mate. No love handles at all, obliques have come in really well haven't they!

Abs will come in good time


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hehe....... :tongue:
> 
> Right Said Fred - I'm Too Sexy (Original Mix - 2006 Version) - YouTube


 :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Adz said:


> Stomach looking brilliant!


Thanks mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

R0BLET said:


> Great work mate. No love handles at all, obliques have come in really well haven't they!
> 
> Abs will come in good time


Thanks mate and welcome to my journal :thumb:

I go on holiday in 3 weeks so, so long as 3 weeks is good time, Ill be happy :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ive just done my cardio for this evening, 40min interval training on the cross trainer


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> Great work mate. No love handles at all, obliques have come in really well haven't they!
> 
> Abs will come in good time


Yeah yeah....wuz gonna say aaallll of that......


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hehe....... :tongue:
> 
> Right Said Fred - I'm Too Sexy (Original Mix - 2006 Version) - YouTube


----------



## Keeks

Awesome, looking fab! :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Awesome, looking fab! :beer:


Thank you


----------



## Rykard

I wouldn't if i looked in half as good shape, chapeau mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> I wouldn't if i looked in half as good shape, chapeau mate


I had to Google the meaning of chapeau!

Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Dan94

BestBefore1989 said:


> I went for 7.5 min in a standup sunbed today, just to take the edge off the fish belly white before I hit the beach and the little room the sunbed was in had a full length mirror so I took a quick photo of my now baldy belly.
> 
> The picture is a bit pink but that was the lighting in there.
> 
> Still no sign of my abs but gives an idea of just how much slimmer I am now
> 
> View attachment 165632


Look great mate! Lean, even the V is out


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dan94 said:


> Look great mate! Lean, even the V is out


Thanks mate :thumb:

whats the V :confused1:


----------



## Dan94

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate :thumb:
> 
> whats the V :confused1:


The V taper on hips


----------



## 25434

Dan94 said:


> Look great mate! Lean, even the V is out





Dan94 said:


> The V taper on hips


Phew! That gave me a worrying moment....:laugh: And relax.......hurrr hurrr.....


----------



## dark knight

Excellent progress mate, well done!


----------



## Dan94

Flubs said:


> Phew! That gave me a worrying moment....:laugh: And relax.......hurrr hurrr.....


 didn't even realise how it sounded at the time


----------



## Peace frog

Looking way leaner now mate,top work


----------



## Dan94

How long u been on this cut now mate?


----------



## liam0810

Mate that last pic! You must be able to see a big difference from where you started! 3

More weeks and I hope those abs are starting to show!

Well done bud!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dan94 said:


> The V taper on hips


Oh OK Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

dark knight said:


> Excellent progress mate, well done!


Thanks mate getting there


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> Looking way leaner now mate,top work


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dan94 said:


> How long u been on this cut now mate?


 20 weeks mate and in that time Liam has stripped 40lbs of fat of my old saggy ar5e


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> Mate that last pic! You must be able to see a big difference from where you started! 3
> 
> More weeks and I hope those abs are starting to show!
> 
> Well done bud!


Thanks boss

emailed you a detailed update this morning.

I cant see abs yet, you sure they're in there :lol:

3 weeks mate and we have a plan. If I don't have them showing on the beach it wont be for the lack of trying


----------



## Dan94

BestBefore1989 said:


> 20 weeks mate and in that time Liam has stripped 40lbs of fat of my old saggy ar5e


Amazing work mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have plans for tomorrow so I cant do my leg workout on Sunday as scheduled, so I did it today

*Lying Leg Curls *

Set 2 : 30.0x10

Set 3 : 30.0x10

Set 4 : 15.0x10

Set 5 : 15.0x10

Set 6 : 15.0x10

Sets 4,5 and 6 done pushing body up so arms are straight on bench. I must have got my form correct on this as DAM it hurt.

Not the hurt you get doing a heavy set though, You know how if you flex your bicep with your forearm at 90 degrees to your upper arm the muscle feels full, but if you pull your wrist in towards your delt and squeeze the muscle the peak of the bicep burns, well thats how the back of my legs felt doing this

*Dumbbell Stiff Leg Deadlift / Leg Press with Narrow Stance SuperSet*

Set 1 : 50.0x10 / 150.0x10

Set 2 : 50.0x10 / 150.0x10

Set 3 : 50.0x10 / 150.0x10

I might move to barbell dead-lifts as I don't have heavy enough dumbbells and it will mean less faffing around setting it up

*Barbell Squat*

Set 1 : 80.0x20

Set 2 : 80.0x20

Set 3 : 80.0x20

should have been taking 90 second rest between sets but I took as long as it took for me to feel like I could make the set.

I need to get fitter so I can cope with these high rep sets

*Leg Press *

Set 1 : 250.0x8

Set 2 : 250.0x8

Set 3 : 250.0x8

I should have then gone on to do calf raises and 15 min cardio but I had been training for well over an hour by this time and I was totally spent


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning my legs are in whole world of pain.

I managed 30 min steady state fasted cardio on the cross trainer but it was VERY hard going. Not only did my legs hurt but I also felt totally devoid of energy. I had to lower the resistance settings in order to finish.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> This morning my legs are in whole world of pain.
> 
> I managed 30 min steady state fasted cardio on the cross trainer but it was VERY hard going. Not only did my legs hurt but I also felt totally devoid of energy. *I had to lower the resistance settings in order to finish.*


*
*It doesn't matter that you had to lower the weight...it matters that you finished......which you did

wahaaayyyeeeeeeeeeeeee:bounce:

win.........win............win........well done you ssshhhhheeeexxxieeeeeeeeee ole dawwwwwwg you..... 

nearly by there BB.....nearly there.......


----------



## BestBefore1989

should have done cardio this afternoon but i have been feeling terrible.

Went back to bed for a few hours this afternoon but woke up feeling just as bad.

Fingers crossed I'm better by the morning.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

great transformation mate. well done!


----------



## BestBefore1989

woke up this morning still not feeling good.

I had got 4 chicken breasts out of the freezer and put them in a pan of water in the utility room to defrost on Saturday with the plan of cooking them on Sunday but I have only just remembered so I don't have anything to take to work for lunch


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> great transformation mate. well done!


thanks mate, still got 3 weeks to go


----------



## BestBefore1989

I almost didn't train this morning.

Wasn't feeling too clever still and my wife was doing her level best to talk me out of it with arguments like "Your running yourself down, you don't want to be ill all holiday"

I cant be angry with her because its all good intentions and I know she's got my best interests at heart if not my ambitions

anyway moan over, this morning I did

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press*

Set 1 : 15.0x20

Set 2 : 22.5x12

Set 3 : 27.5x10

Set 4 : 32.5x8

Set 5 : 32.5x7 drop set 15.0x10

*Dumbbell Incline Fly *

Set 1 : 15.0x20

Set 2 : 22.5x10

Set 3 : 25.0x8

Set 4 : 25.0x6 drop set 15.0x10

*Dead stop bench press *

Set 1 : 80.0x8

Set 2 : 80.0x7

Set 3 : 80.0x6

Set 4 : 60.0x11

15 min cardio on the static bike


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB. What is it that you are coming down with? Be true to yourself and if it's a cold or a passing tummy bug, that can be dealt with...however, if is in truth that you are pushing yourself a bit too far, then yes, you do need to sit down and rethink a little bit. I'm sort of on the side of your wife on that front as I would also prefer to hear that you are well and happy and looking forward to your holiday rather than you've gone a bit over the top and become unwell.

You do look very good, we can all see that, and if you're not shredded to the max for your hols, will the sky fall in? no....you have worked very hard and it would be a shame for that to be swept aside if whilst doing this you make yourself unwell.

Don't get cross with me now hey? I can see both sides, I really can. Take care and really hoping that you pick up soon.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have 3 weeks left and the "cut" isnt over till its over.

I know I am not very body aware. LOL my wife tells me Im going to be ill before I ever feel ill, and sometimes I dont even realise im ill untill I realise Im feeling better.

So I am not discounting what she says, im just ignoring it. Sorry but I can't get this close and then stop trying


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have 3 weeks left and the "cut" isnt over till its over.
> 
> I know I am not very body aware. LOL my wife tells me Im going to be ill before I ever feel ill, and sometimes I dont even realise im ill untill I realise Im feeling better.
> 
> So I am not discounting what she says, im just ignoring it. Sorry but I can't get this close and then stop trying


I know, I understand. Be gentle on yourself hey? that's all.....


----------



## Zola

Awesome work dude! Not long now!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Awesome work dude! Not long now!!


Thanks mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just did 45 min cardio on the static bike.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Good morning,

todays effort was

*Barbell Bent Over Row *

Set 1 : 80.0x10

Set 2 : 80.0x10

Set 3 : 80.0x10

* Reverse Grip Lat Pull Down *

Set 1 : 65.0x8

Set 2 : 65.0x10

*Dumbbell One Arm Row*

Set 1 : 45.0x10 new PB

Set 2 : 45.0x10

Set 3 : 45.0x8

*Cable Seated Row *

contraction held for two seconds

Set 1 : 85.0x6

Set 2 : 85.0x6

Set 3 : 85.0x5

Followed by 15 min on the static bike


----------



## Zola

Good work on new PB!


----------



## Peace frog

Can't beat a PB


----------



## Peace frog

Final push now mate,you given much thought to your goals after your holiday?


----------



## Dan94

Can't wait to see before and after pics mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> Final push now mate,you given much thought to your goals after your holiday?


I will adjust my plans once I know how fat I am when I return


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dan94 said:


> Can't wait to see before and after pics mate


The after pics will be a couple of days before the very end of the cut as we fly out early morning so will have to get the wife to take my pic a day or two before.


----------



## biglbs

Well done on pb mate,it's one of those days!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I went for 7.5 min in a standup sunbed today, just to take the edge off the fish belly white before I hit the beach and the little room the sunbed was in had a full length mirror so I took a quick photo of my now baldy belly.
> 
> The picture is a bit pink but that was the lighting in there.
> 
> Still no sign of my abs but gives an idea of just how much slimmer I am now
> 
> View attachment 165632


Sorry I am slow mate,been upto my neck in work and stuff,only really filled log in quick,this is excellent,you skinny fooker....looking superb!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Well done on pb mate,it's one of those days!





biglbs said:


> Sorry I am slow mate,been upto my neck in work and stuff,only really filled log in quick,this is excellent,you skinny fooker....looking superb!


Thanks mate, getting there


----------



## BestBefore1989

cardio done for tonight on the cross trainer


----------



## BestBefore1989

I struggled to get out of bed this morning

as a result I had to shorten the amount of time I spent doing fasted cardio to 30 min

Cardio was done on the static bike


----------



## 25434

How are you feeling?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> How are you feeling?


Sore throat and a runny nose.

Yes I know she told me and I didnt listen.

I'll stock up on nightnurse and try to get more sleep, but I'm not yet ready to cut back the training


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sore throat and a runny nose.
> 
> Yes I know she told me and I didnt listen.
> 
> I'll stock up on nightnurse and try to get more sleep, but I'm not yet ready to cut back the training


I know you aren't...and I'm not asking you to but ya know, you and Mighty Mouse Bigfella, Ming, Rykard and Gresh are ma boyyyzzz right? so I has gotta look out for you....right? :blush:  .....

and don't forget to put your thermal vest on before you go training tonight!!! :sneaky2: :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

30 min thermal vest-less cardio done on the cross trainer.

Dinner now and planning an early night


----------



## Adz

Hope you are felling better mate, good sleep might do you good. Glad its all going on track.


----------



## Keeks

Hope you feel better soon. :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> 30 min thermal vest-less cardio done on the cross trainer.
> 
> Dinner now and planning an early night


Vest-less!?? Well...I....i.....humph.......... :tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989

woke this morning feeling like sh1t

my nose is blocked, my throat is sore and my uvula is swollen.

In short I'm ill!

I've been drinking black coffee since 6am trying to give myself enough oomph to go train


----------



## BestBefore1989

Being ill I'm even more stupid than normal, I sat drinking coffee and taking nurofen first thing, but forgot to drink my pre workout shake and take my vitamins!

Workout was far from good, but given how I feel I'm pleased that I managed anything at all

*Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise*

Set 1 : 15.0x10

Set 2 : 15.0x10 last rep not full range

Set 3 : 12.5x6 Felt a sharp twinge in my lower back on the left so cut this short

*Barbell Shoulder Press *

I changed the weight and rep range on this to protect my back

Set 1 : 30.0x15

Set 2 : 30.0x14

Set 3 : 30.0x10

*Barbell Up Right Row*

Set 1 : 40.0x10

Set 2 : 40.0x10

Set 3 : 40.0x10

*Barbell Front Raise*

Set 1 : 20.0x3 Felt it in my back straight away so stopped

I wanted to do something else so..

*Dynamic tension*

stood in the doorway and pushed arms away from the body, into the doorframe

Set 1 : 10 seconds

Set 2 : 10 seconds

Set 3 : 10 seconds

this took longer than it should and to be honest I just didn't have 15 min of cardio in me after Id finished


----------



## Adz

Good stuff, keep drinking loads of water at work, hopefully will help


----------



## Rykard

hey, maybe take a couple of days off (sacrilege i know) short term pain for long term gain, get well and then hit it again harder. if you continue to get run down it will take longer to recover and may run into the holiday...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> hey, maybe take a couple of days off (sacrilege i know) short term pain for long term gain, get well and then hit it again harder. if you continue to get run down it will take longer to recover and may run into the holiday...


With luck it won't come to this but my plan is to push on this and next week and hope I can recover, if im still not well by the end of next week I will rest for the last week before the holiday.


----------



## Greshie

There are a lot of bugs doing the rounds at the moment, all the volunteers at the shop are snivelling!

Hope you feel better soon... sounds like a hot toddy night to me !


----------



## biglbs

EDIT



BestBefore1989 said:


> woke this morning feeling like sh1t
> 
> my nose is blocked, my throat is sore and my vulvar is swollen.
> 
> In short I'm ill!
> 
> I've been drinking black coffee since 6am trying to give myself enough oomph to go train


EXCITED ARE WE? :whistling: :lol:

Hope you feel better soon mate


----------



## Peace frog

Hope your feeling back to yourself soon


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> There are a lot of bugs doing the rounds at the moment, all the volunteers at the shop are snivelling!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon... sounds like a hot toddy night to me !





biglbs said:


> EDIT
> 
> EXCITED ARE WE? :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Hope you feel better soon mate





Peace frog said:


> Hope your feeling back to yourself soon


Thanks guys


----------



## BestBefore1989

Only managed 35 min on the cross trainer tonight.

at least its Friday tomorrow


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Only managed 35 min on the cross trainer tonight.
> 
> at least its Friday tomorrow


35 mins when under the influence of man flu is more than enough......never mind "only"......

Well done for keeping going at all.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Over slept this morning so I'll have to do both my resistance workout and my cardio this evening.

Still feeling full of a cold

If i didn't have stuff at work that must be done by today then I would be back in bed.


----------



## liam0810

if you are feeling really sh1t mate i dont want you destroying yourself. rest up and see how you are tomorrow. you'll just run yourself into the ground


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> if you are feeling really sh1t mate i dont want you destroying yourself. rest up and see how you are tomorrow. you'll just run yourself into the ground


I am feeling really **** mate but tomorrow is rest day so I'm going to go train arms and do as much cardio as I feel capable of.

My wife keeps tempting me with offers of shepherds pie and pizza and reminding me that you feed a cold, starve a fever :crying:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just as I was about to go into the gym one of my kids reminded me that I promised to drive them and a couple of their mates to a house warming party a good hour and a half away and they want to be there 10.30/11pm.

I only have time to either do my arms or do my cardio.

I picked arms

*Dumbbell Alternate Seated Curl*

Set 1 : 15.0x10

Set 2 : 15.0x10

Set 3 : 15.0x10

*Dumbbell Concentration Curls*

Set 1 : 12.5x10

Set 2 : 12.5x10

Set 3 : 12.5x10

*Cable Standing Curl *

Set 1 : 15.0x20

Set 2 : 15.0x17

Set 3 : 25.0x9

*Barbell Close Grip Bench Press *

Set 1 : 50.0x20

Set 2 : 70.0x10

Set 3 : 90.0x4

*Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 35.0x10

Set 2 : 35.0x10

Set 3 : 35.0x10

*Cable Triceps Pushdown*

Set 1 : 35.0x8

Set 2 : 35.0x8

Set 3 : 35.0x10

Set 4 : 35.0x8


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Blimey. A 3 hour round trip at 10.30 at night when you've got a stinking cold. Remind your kids of that when they're threatening to put you in an old people's home.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Blimey. A 3 hour round trip at 10.30 at night when you've got a stinking cold. Remind your kids of that when they're threatening to put you in an old people's home.


LOL at least I don't have to go get them again until later today.


----------



## BestBefore1989

*H - 2*

todays weigh in I was 201.2lbs

thats a 1.2lb increase

View attachment 166040


I cant pretend I'm happy about that! :thumbdown:

I added a little test into the mix last week which possibly explains two things

1. the PB I somehow managed last week

2. this weight in, as I suspect I may now be carrying some water weight as a result.

I may be clinging to a false.

Liam thinks the illness hasn't helped, and I cant argue with that

There will be another change to the mix this week as the postman finally delivered, :thumb:

View attachment 166041


----------



## BestBefore1989

could there be a hint of the old mans abs finally showing?

View attachment 166042


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

definitely. That's good shape mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> definitely. That's good shape mate.


thanks mate 

two weeks to improve on things


----------



## dark knight

Excellent going BB :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

dark knight said:


> Excellent going BB :thumbup1:


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Wahaaaaayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.............  .

Noice one BB.....noice one....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Wahaaaaayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.............  .
> 
> Noice one BB.....noice one....


Thanks Hun


----------



## BestBefore1989

My nose is still running but I feel a bit better in myself and the best news, Liam has given me a cheat meal tonight.

I could kill for a pizza but my wife fancys a shepherds pie and I do like a shepherds pie so that's the plan.

I just did 30 min steady state cardio on the cross trainer, stopped to drink down some bcaa in water and then hit the static bike for a further 45 min cardio.

Knackered!


----------



## Adz

Excellent shape!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Adz said:


> Excellent shape!!


thanks mate


----------



## Zola

Abs will be joining you on holiday bud!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Abs will be joining you on holiday bud!


sure hope so mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

went shopping and have spent the morning doing food prep for my new diet Liam has given me.

I ran out of chicken I got from Protein Foods Direct so I had to get some from Asda

I cooked up 1kg of chicken in the first pan and then cut it up ready to be distributed across several meals.

Put it on the scales and I only had 700g of chicken

HOLY SH1T 300g of water! in 1kg of chicken

Thats 30% What a bl00dy rip off


----------



## 25434

Yes, it's amazing what raptors out of those things. I try to get my meat from local farmers to try to make sure its meat I'm eating rather than water and God knows what else.there is a venison farm near me and I get the most fab venison burgers with nothing at all in there except meat...luvverleeeeee...solid meat...yum....

I do buy from supermarkets of course buti try I if I can afford it to get a whole free range chick, and make it last....got some huge fresh cod this week to supplement my week, great price too.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Legs

I changed a few things this week.

I replaced the dumbbell stiff leg dead lifts with barbell ones. I was about at the limit of weight I can load onto my dumbbells, and increased the weight.

The third exercise in should have been barbell squats but I was struggling to get under the bar correctly and the stretch in my pecs was uncomfortable so I replaced them with Machine Hack squats

*Lying Leg Curls *

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x10

Set 3 : 30.0x10

raised body arms length from bench and:

Set 4 : 15.0x10

Set 5 : 15.0x10

Set 6 : 15.0x10

I struggled to find the same form as last week when the raised body reps destroyed my legs :confused1:

*Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift / High Leg Press with Narrow Stance Super sets*

Set 1 : 130.0x10 / 150.0x10

Set 2 : 130.0x10 / 150.0x10

Set 3 : 130.0x10 / 150.0x10

*Hack Squat *

Set 1 : 50.0x20

Set 2 : 60.0x20

Set 3 : 60.0x20

*Leg Press *

Set 1 : 250.0x8

Set 2 : 250.0x7

Set 3 : 200.0x10

:cursing:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Lousy nights sleep. Woke up at about 2am to go for a pee and I just couldn't get back to sleep.

I think I dozed but I didn't sleep.

I need to get some range of motion back into my chest, so I am going to switch my training around and instead of doing chest today Ill do back


----------



## BestBefore1989

Had no energy this morning,

I hadnt tidyed up the gym after my leg workout and I took longer to rest between sets so I ran out of time and had to cut the session short.

I did however manage

*Barbell Bent Over Row *

Set 1 : 80.0x10

Set 2 : 80.0x10

Set 3 : 80.0x10

*Reverse Grip Lat Pull Down *

Set 1 : 65.0x10

Set 2 : 65.0x9

*Dumbbell One Arm Row *

Set 1 : 45.0x10

Set 2 : 45.0x10

Set 3 : 45.0x10


----------



## Greshie

something is better than nothing


----------



## BestBefore1989

so part of my breakfast is 50g oats and two scoops of whey

so I get two packets of quaker oats and mix up the whey with water and add the amount that the packet tells you to.

Microwaved for 4 min and WTF

it rose like a solid sponge cake, all solid and dry.

I tried adding water but that made it into a lot of dry lumps floating around in water

totally inedible


----------



## Rykard

damn - this sounds exactly like me, only my porridge was ok :thumb: .

make sure you continue to stretch , my tight chest/shoulders affected my squat too as i could grip the bar.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> so part of my breakfast is 50g oats and two scoops of whey
> 
> so I get two packets of quaker oats and mix up the whey with water and add the amount that the packet tells you to.
> 
> Microwaved for 4 min and WTF
> 
> it rose like a solid sponge cake, all solid and dry.
> 
> I tried adding water but that made it into a lot of dry lumps floating around in water
> 
> totally inedible


oh bleurrrrggghhhhh...I can just imagine how that looked...yuk!


----------



## Zola

I tried that before and not a fan. I mix whey in milk in the shaker and drink it as I eat the oats.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Boy it has been one of those days!

- Didn't sleep last night

- Only got part of my am workout done

- 1st try at breakfast with two scoops of whey in porridge went in the bin

- Ate half the specified amount of porridge oats but ran out of time so missed out on chicken, egg whites and two scoops of whey

- couldn't finish Meal 4 and dropped beetroot down the front of my white shirt (I make a lousy salad)

- Man United played poorly - again

- just about to jump on the cross trainer and the Bl00dy washing machine catches fire

waiting for the smoke to clear before having another go


----------



## BestBefore1989

40 min interval training done on the cross trainer.

going to drink one more bottle of water before bed which will take me up to 5 and a half litres of water plus a few black coffees.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> going to drink one more bottle of water before bed which will take me up to 5 and a half litres of water plus a few black coffees.


And just how many times did you get up for a wee last night then? :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

I can just see the local headline

"Man saves cross trainer as house burns down"  :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Jesus, hope you have a better day today. :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> And just how many times did you get up for a wee last night then? :laugh:


twice, I think



Greshie said:


> I can just see the local headline
> 
> "Man saves cross trainer as house burns down"  :laugh:


 :lol:



Keeks said:


> Jesus, hope you have a better day today. :beer:


well so far Ive overslept but I think I needed the sleep and the whole house smells horrid, the tinny,acid electric fire smell has made its way out of the kitchen and into the rest of the house


----------



## Adz

Greshie said:


> I can just see the local headline
> 
> "Man saves cross trainer as house burns down"  :laugh:


Running out the house with tubs of whey tucked under his arms


----------



## BestBefore1989

cant find my tub of caffeine tabs. I might have to hit Boots for some proplus


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> cant find my tub of caffeine tabs. I might have to hit Boots for some proplus


ooohhhhh lawwwwd!!! its all going Pete Tong in ere! :stuart:


----------



## Rykard

Adz said:


> Running out the house with tubs of whey tucked under his arms


..and then back in for the dumbells...


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> ..and then back in for the dumbells...


just HANG on a minute...dumbells first for sure!!! then the whey? ....gulp......breathe breathe..... :tongue:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

tip - make your porridgeas normal, then sprinkle on your scoops of whey and stir in. Don't need water


----------



## Zola

Dirk McQuickly said:


> tip - make your porridgeas normal, then sprinkle on your scoops of whey and stir in. Don't need water


I tried that but found the whey very acidic or something ?


----------



## Rykard

Zola said:


> I tried that but found the whey very acidic or something ?


try a different whey or flavour?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Zola said:


> I tried that but found the whey very acidic or something ?


Always works fine for me. Reminds me of chocolate ready brek!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have to be honest my kitchen skills are not the best.

This morning I managed a 6egg white, 150g chicken and a hand full of peppers omelet with a 2 scoop whey drink for breakfast but ran out of both time and appetite so didnt have the two packets of porridge oats that should have been eaten.


----------



## Dan94

Boil your kettle, stick your oats in the bowl, pour ya water into ya oats, then the scoops of whey and mix

Whey basically dissolves into the water and no worrying about the mic fûcking it up lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

This will be the second day in a row that I have not managed to eat everything Liam has given me in my newly reduced calorie diet.

Not only did I miss out on 50g of oat this morning but as I didn't train this morning I didn't have the pre-workout shake with 20g maltodextrin.

Liam hasn't said as much, but the new diet looks like its timed with carbs taken am only, so my pre-workout shake this evening will be whey and BCAA's only.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Chest destroyed

I decided to train chest tonight in the hope that the full ROM would help stretch me out.

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 17.5x20

Set 2 : 22.5x12

Set 3 : 27.5x10

Set 4 : 32.5x10

Set 5 : 32.5x8 drop to 17.5X8

*Dumbbell Incline Fly*

Set 1 : 15.0x20

Set 2 : 22.5x12

Set 3 : 25.0x8

Set 4 : 25.0x8 drop to 15.0X10

*Dead stop bench press *

Set 1 : 70.0x8

Set 2 : 70.0x8

Set 3 : 70.0x6

Set 4 : 70.0x6

plan now is to have my post workout shake, watch yesterdays Walking Dead, do 40 min on the cross trainer then dinner and bed


----------



## Dan94

For heavy DB presses mate how do you get the DB's back? I've been thinking about going DB's over BB for a while but it's just always a pain getting the heavy dumbells back and in position


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dan94 said:


> For heavy DB presses mate how do you get the DB's back? I've been thinking about going DB's over BB for a while but it's just always a pain getting the heavy dumbells back and in position


I stand and pick them up, I then sit and rest them on my thigh just above me knee. I then lay back and then lift/kick the dumbbells up one at a time to the bottom position. I then press up and I'm ready to start my fly or press


----------



## Dan94

BestBefore1989 said:


> I stand and pick them up, I then sit and rest them on my thigh just above me knee. I then lay back and then lift/kick the dumbbells up one at a time to the bottom position. I then press up and I'm ready to start my fly or press


Fair enough mate

Try might DB Press instead soon


----------



## 25434

I grind my oats in a coffee bean grinder and whop 'em in my whey smoothie. No need for cooking, and it gives the smoothie a nice texture and taste....would that be an option for you? It's quicker and easier to get down quickly. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I grind my oats in a coffee bean grinder and whop 'em in my whey smoothie. No need for cooking, and it gives the smoothie a nice texture and taste....would that be an option for you? It's quicker and easier to get down quickly. X


I don't have a coffee bean grinder.

about 5 years ago I bought a food processor but my wife said we don't have the work space for it and it never got taken out of its box.


----------



## BestBefore1989

40 min interval training done on the cross trainer. Eating dinner and catching up on everyone journals


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I don't have a coffee bean grinder.
> 
> about 5 years ago I bought a food processor but my wife said we don't have the work space for it and it never got taken out of its box.


Okay. You can buy oats that are already ground up, orrrrr you could still put them in and it will just be a bit more texture? The other thing I use if I don't use the grinder, is a hand held whizzer thing? You can get them quite cheap and they just shove in a drawer. Also, all you have to do is after zzz zing up your smoothie is stick the end bit under the tap and rinse so no bother at all.

I'm just thinking of quick ways for you coz like me, you gave to get out work with as less faff as poss right?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Okay. You can buy oats that are already ground up, orrrrr you could still put them in and it will just be a bit more texture? The other thing I use if I don't use the grinder, is a hand held whizzer thing? You can get them quite cheap and they just shove in a drawer. Also, all you have to do is after zzz zing up your smoothie is stick the end bit under the tap and rinse so no bother at all.
> 
> I'm just thinking of quick ways for you coz like me, you gave to get out work with as less faff as poss right?


thanks Hun X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ok I messed up again this morning.

Today should be a double cardio day but I've ran out of time to do my morning cardio so I shall have to make up for it with a double session tonight


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks for the porridge tips everyone.

Ive managed to get just over 50g of oats down my neck with one and a half scoops of whey in it. ( Ill make the other half scoop up later)

Ran out of both time and appetite so missed out on my chicken and egg white again this morning.

I took two Yohimbine tablets this morning and regretting it already. Feeling as jittery as hell


----------



## BestBefore1989

Liam has changed up my diet so going to have to shoot out to the supermarket later.

Had another sun bed session at lunchtime today

View attachment 166253
View attachment 166254


----------



## Mingster

Almost cracked it now mate:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Almost cracked it now mate:thumbup1:


Thanks mate, not long left


----------



## 25434

Crikey BB....you look brilliant! twit! Tuwooooooooooo

Oh! I didn't mean "twit". I meant twit as in the whistle twit? I'm not sure how to write that...flol.durrrrrrrrr...

Oh lawwwwd...I'm sooo flippin' uncool....sigghhhh....

You look great, you should be very very proud....and I'm sure your wife will be too. Well done mister...


----------



## 25434

Oh! And STOP missing your meals!,!!!!!....... :tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Oh! And STOP missing your meals!,!!!!!....... :tongue:


Yes boss


----------



## BestBefore1989

I got side tracked dealing with some stuff but at least now someone is going to come on Friday and tell me if my washing machine is fixable or if I have to get a new one. Timing could have been better but it is what it is.

I did 40 min interval training on the cross trainer and I'm just cooking up mince for dinner :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Good Morning all

shoulders this morning

*Dumbbell Side Lateral Raise*

Set 1 : 15.0x10 Seated

Set 2 : 15.0x10 Seated

Set 3 : 15.0x10 Standing and to be honest with a fair bit of swing by the end of the set

*Barbell Shoulder Press *

Set 1 : 30.0x15

Set 2 : 50.0x9

Set 3 : 60.0x5, 50.0X3, 40.0X3, 20.0X10 drop set

*Barbell Up Right Row *

Set 1 : 40.0x10

Set 2 : 40.0x10

Set 3 : 40.0x10

*Barbell Front Raise *

Set 1 : 20.0x10

Set 2 : 20.0x10

Set 3 : 20.0x10


----------



## 25434

Morning BB. 

Can I ask if there is a reason you did the lateral raises before you did the Shoulder presses? I've always done my shoulder presses first cos I thought it warmed everything up before you went onto other stuff, but if there's a reason for the way you do it, I'll have a go at that way too and see how it goes. I find lateral raises really difficult and cn only do the weeniest of weights, pft...shoulders have always been my weak point.

Have a good day...how did the oats go today? one lump or two? :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning BB.
> 
> Can I ask if there is a reason you did the lateral raises before you did the Shoulder presses? I've always done my shoulder presses first cos I thought it warmed everything up before you went onto other stuff, but if there's a reason for the way you do it, I'll have a go at that way too and see how it goes. I find lateral raises really difficult and cn only do the weeniest of weights, pft...shoulders have always been my weak point.
> 
> Have a good day...how did the oats go today? one lump or two? :laugh:


to be honest mate, because Liam told me to!

Hes also change my diet again so this morning was egg white omelet :drool:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> to be honest mate, because Liam told me to!
> 
> Hes also change my diet again so this morning was egg white omelet :drool:


Okey dokey. and.....and.....an egg white omelette seems like a great idea to me right now!.....:laugh:


----------



## Zola

Going awesome mate. Further improvement again this week. When do you jet off?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Going awesome mate. Further improvement again this week. When do you jet off?


We fly early Saturday week mate.

I have booked myself in to get "groomed" next Thursday so Thursday morning will be the last time I will train before the holiday.

Its a LONG 9 days till we go, and a short 10 more before its all just a memory and im fat again :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Flubs said:


> Okey dokey. and.....and.....an egg white omelette seems like a great idea to me right now!.....:laugh:


i like hitting the medial delt sometimes before pressing as to get big round shoulders i think you need to hit the medial delt hard! So for a mix up and so that most effort is used i put this first.


----------



## 25434

liam0810 said:


> i like hitting the medial delt sometimes before pressing as to get big round shoulders i think you need to hit the medial delt hard! So for a mix up and so that most effort is used i put this first.


Thank you for this. I'm going to change what I do.


----------



## liam0810

Flubs said:


> Thank you for this. I'm going to change what I do.


its good sometimes for a change up i think!

also if you want try this

tri set

db later raises 12-15 reps

db rear raises 12-15 reps

db press 12-15 reps

3 sets of this


----------



## 25434

liam0810 said:


> its good sometimes for a change up i think!
> 
> also if you want try this
> 
> tri set
> 
> db later raises 12-15 reps
> 
> db rear raises 12-15 reps
> 
> db press 12-15 reps
> 
> 3 sets of this


I will, how kind of you. thank you. It's in my book for my next delt session.


----------



## BestBefore1989

40 min interval cardio done and in the bank.

just having the last meal of the day then walk the dog and bed


----------



## dark knight

BestBefore1989 said:


> We fly early Saturday week mate.
> 
> and a short 10 more before its all just a memory and im fat again :lol:


Just don't do what I did and jumped straight back into the carbs cos i felt fat doing that 2 weeks after cutting :cursing:

but enjoy yourself as well though :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

dark knight said:


> Just don't do what I did and jumped straight back into the carbs cos i felt fat doing that 2 weeks after cutting :cursing:
> 
> but enjoy yourself as well though :beer:


Mate I plan to eat and drink what ever I fancy, Its only two weeks and I have the rest of the year to undo the results of my excesses.

Ill just have to make sure that the only photos taken are in the first few days :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I woke up late so my pre workout shake became a mid workout drink and I did

Arms

* Dumbbell Alternate Seated Curl*

Set 1 : 15.0x10

Set 2 : 15.0x10

Set 3 : 15.0x10

*Dumbbell Concentration Curls *

Set 1 : 12.5x10

Set 2 : 12.5x8

Set 3 : 12.5x10

*Cable Standing Curl *

Set 1 : 15.0x20

Set 2 : 15.0x20

Set 3 : 25.0x8

*Barbell Close Grip Bench Press *

Set 1 : 50.0x20

Set 2 : 70.0x10

Set 3 : 90.0x5

*Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown *

Set 1 : 35.0x10

Set 2 : 35.0x10

Set 3 : 35.0x10

*Cable Triceps Pushdown*

Set 1 : 35.0x8

Set 2 : 35.0x8

Set 3 : 35.0x8

Set 4 : 35.0x8

Knackered, TGIFriday !


----------



## Adz

Good work mate, not far off now


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was a long, hard and very unproductive day at work.

I dosed in the chair when I got home which is why I have only just done my 40 min cardio.

dinner walk the dog and bed for me now


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Today was a long, hard and very unproductive day at work.
> 
> I dosed in the chair when I got home which is why I have only just done my 40 min cardio.
> 
> dinner walk the dog and bed for me now


The worst part is dozong off then waking to the the sound of a snore............... and realising it must have been you!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> The worst part is dozong off then waking to the the sound of a snore............... and realising it must have been you!


 :lol: your not wrong


----------



## BestBefore1989

*H-1*

weight in today at 202.6lbs

Happy with that, Liam has changed some stuff for me thats resulted in a 1.4lb drop since wednesday :thumb:

View attachment 166418


a quick pic taken in the mirror in the downstairs loo

View attachment 166419


----------



## Peace frog

Good work mate,shoulders are coming on nicely


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> Good work mate,shoulders are coming on nicely


Don't know if you can see them in the pic but to my mind the biggest change of late is I have veins showing everywhere, arms shoulders upper chest


----------



## Peace frog

Looking much leaner and more definition in shoulders I think it's harder to see in yourself because you see yourself everyday and it's gradually


----------



## Peace frog

And yeah can see shoulder veins in that pic


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> And yeah can see shoulder veins in that pic


----------



## TELBOR

Looking great buddy!


----------



## BestBefore1989

R0BLET said:


> Looking great buddy!


thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just finished my second 40min cardio session of the day.

Thats me just about done in.

Still have my dinner to eat, the dog to walk and then I can think about going to bed.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> *H-1*
> 
> weight in today at 202.6lbs
> 
> Happy with that, Liam has changed some stuff for me thats resulted in a 1.4lb drop since wednesday :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 166418
> 
> 
> a quick pic taken in the mirror in the downstairs loo
> 
> View attachment 166419


Great work! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Great work! :thumbup1:


Thanks


----------



## Dan94

Looking good mate!

Yohimbine the only fat burner you taking? How U finding it?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back in from todays leg workout.

My last leg workout before my holiday and I wanted it to be a good one

It wasn't :thumbdown:

*Lying Leg Curls *

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 30.0x10

Set 3 : 15.0x10

Set 4 : 15.0x10

By mistake I changed to high body position after 2 sets instead of after 3 sets so I missed out on two sets. Also I again could not find the bodyposition that so destroyed my hams the other week

*Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift / Leg Press with Narrow Stance Superset*

Set 1 : 150.0x10 / 180.0x10

Set 2 : 150.0x10 / 180.0x10

Set 3 : 150.0x10 / 180.0x10

According to Jefit both are new PB's however Jefit has been doing some odd things since its last update so I will take that with a pinch of salt.

Also last set wasn't truly a super set as it took me so long to get my breath back after the last set of Stiff-Legged Deadlifts

This is where it all went wrong. I think I simply ran out of energy, but I have to confess to my shame it was my head that gave in.

*Hack Squat *

Set 1 : 70.0x10

I got to 10 reps on the hack squat and then simply gave up

Sat here I feel like I've let myself down.

Better to have dropped the weights and done 20 reps of something like 40kg than just give up but that's what I did.

Im going to catch a nap now before doing my food prep for next week.


----------



## liam0810

Not let yourself down at all mate! We all have those sessions.

The last 2 weeks before my show I was like a zombie and if didn't have my training partner Id of done jack sh1t coz I was just that tired!


----------



## Mingster

Don't be hard on yourself mate. These last few weight sessions will be the least important contributor to your final condition. The cardio and diet are the biggies:thumbup1:


----------



## Peace frog

You've made amazing progress on your journey mate,one bad session isn't going to change that


----------



## Zola

Almost there!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks guys


----------



## BestBefore1989

cardio done steady state on the static bike.


----------



## 25434

Wel done BB...your on the final leg....or do I mean on your final legs? :laugh: see WUT I did there?i has done a funny....cough....

You have done a great job BB.....considering, work, travel, family etc. that is something to be darn proud of buster...yesirrreee....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Wel done BB...your on the final leg....or do I mean on your final legs? :laugh: see WUT I did there?i has done a funny....cough....
> 
> You have done a great job BB.....considering, work, travel, family etc. that is something to be darn proud of buster...yesirrreee....


 :lol: your not wrong mate I am on my last legs.

I am totally knackered all the time and I'm a million miles away from the condition that so many on here achieve.

I truly don't know how they do it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Liam has given me some new workouts for the next 3 days.

My problem is I never know what weight to select , but I am slowly learning.

Where the weight I selected felt to far within my ability I slowed down the reps, and on the last set of flat flys I even put in a pause to increase the hurt. 

anyway todays Chest workout was

*Barbell Bench Press*

Set 1 : 60x10

Set 2 : 70x10

Set 3 : 90x6

Set 4 : 100x5 / 60x10 drop set

*Barbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60x8

Set 2 : 60x8

Set 3 : 70x6

*Dumbbell Fly *

Set 1 : 15x15

Set 2 : 15x15

Set 3 : 15x15

*Dumbbell Incline Fly / Push up Superset*

Set 1 : 15x12 / 12

Set 2 : 15x10 / 10

Set 3 : 15x10 / 8


----------



## AlexB18

Jut had a quick read through your last few pages mate, your looking good and as others have said dont worry about the leg session, we all have them sort of sessions every now and then so just chalk it off as a no go and smash it next time


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks and welcome to my journal


----------



## 25434

Morning...

"I even put a pause in to increase the hurt"

Ohhhhh lawwwwwwd! BB's got that bug baaaaaaaaaaaaad maaaaaannn....:laugh:

Final week! Whooopaaaaaaaaaaa......... :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was so knackered when I got home from work today that I went to bed for a couple of hours before getting up to do my cardio.

Cardio done steady state on the static bike.

I recorded walking dead so going to watch that with dinner and go back to bed


----------



## Peace frog

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was so knackered when I got home from work today that I went to bed for a couple of hours before getting up to do my cardio.
> 
> Cardio done steady state on the static bike.
> 
> I recorded walking dead so going to watch that with dinner and go back to bed


Best walking dead episode for ages


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> Best walking dead episode for ages


WOW OK

I didn't watch it in the end as I was too tired. Ill watch it tonight

really looking forward to it now


----------



## BestBefore1989

so today should have been back and biceps but my shoulders have been hurting me for the last few days and as soon as I hung from the bar to start the pull ups I knew it wasn't going to happen today.

after a bit of ****ing about I decided on a couple of arm supersets.

*EZ Bar Curl / Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown Supersets *

Set 1 : 30.0x20 / 30.0x20

Set 2 : 30.0x20 / 30.0x20

Set 3 : 30.0x15 / 30.0x14

*Dumbbell Seated Curl / Cable Triceps Pushdown Supersets*

Set 1 : 10.0x15 / 30.0x15

Set 2 : 10.0x15 / 30.0x15

Set 3 : 10.0x15 / 30.0x20

doesn't look like much but my arms felt pumped afterwards

chest vains

View attachment 166647


tried to photo my arm but the shadow messed up the pic

View attachment 166648


----------



## Adz

Looking good mate! Arms look awesome


----------



## BestBefore1989

Adz said:


> Looking good mate! Arms look awesome


Thanks mate


----------



## Mingster

Despite your doubts you're doing fantastically well mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

i'd be happy with that, missus wouldn't be if we were going on holiday though :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Despite your doubts you're doing fantastically well mate:thumbup1:





Rykard said:


> i'd be happy with that, missus wouldn't be if we were going on holiday though :beer:


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

looking good BB


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> looking good BB


Thanks


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> i'd be happy with that, missus wouldn't be if we were going on holiday though :beer:


Yes. I think BB will mainly be locked in the wardrobe where he will be force fed donuts!!....hurrr hurrr.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Yes. I think BB will mainly be locked in the wardrobe where he will be force fed donuts!!....hurrr hurrr.....


krispy kremes ?

:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## BestBefore1989

1 hours cardio done on the cross trainer.

I was due to train shoulders tomorrow morning but I plan a final cardio session instead as my shoulders still hurt.

I get my tummy and back waxed tomorrow so no training tomorrow night or Thursday, so that ends my Holiday cut.

I will try and get some after pictures done Thursday and post before and after photos.

I would also like to thank everyone for there support and encouragement and, of course, I would like to thank liam0810 for taking me on and guiding me through this, I could not have done it without him.


----------



## Peace frog

Top work,have a good holiday you've certainly earn't it


----------



## Keeks

Yay, nearly holiday time. :beer: Massive well done, you've done brilliantly. Very proud of you.

Oh and neck a few paracetamol about half an hour before your waxing, takes the edge of it slightly only very slightly mind :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Yay, nearly holiday time. :beer: Massive well done, you've done brilliantly. Very proud of you.
> 
> Oh and neck a few paracetamol about half an hour before your waxing, takes the edge of it slightly only very slightly mind :laugh:


Thanks Hun 

I did my cardio on the cross trainer this morning and I have just had my last season on a sunbed so at least I'm not fishbelly white and hopefully it will help reduce the chance of getting burned.

:lol: I'm not looking forward to getting waxed but ive got to loose the tufts of hair on my shoulders and in the small of my back.


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks Hun
> 
> I did my cardio on the cross trainer this morning and I have just had my last season on a sunbed so at least I'm not fishbelly white and hopefully it will help reduce the chance of getting burned.
> 
> :lol: I'm not looking forward to getting waxed but ive got to loose the tufts of hair on my shoulders and in the small of my back.


Braver man than me getting waxed! I just shave or use veet!


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> Braver man than me getting waxed! I just shave or use veet!


Its not the first time a middle aged man has paid a pretty young girl to hurt him :blink:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Got my wife to take some photos tonight so I can post a start and finish photo

View attachment 166741


View attachment 166743


----------



## BestBefore1989

View attachment 166744
View attachment 166745


View attachment 166746
View attachment 166747


:lol: shame I don't know how to pose properly


----------



## 25434

Wahaayyeeeeeeeee........ :thumb:

You look very good BB. The hard work and changes are clear to see! Your legs look much more defined, I'm impressed with the changes there if you don't mind me commenting, and fab upper back shot, double bicep.....shows how much your waist has come in too. Very well done.

You can just go and gave a great time on your hols knowing you look hot in your undercrackers! Heehee.. :tongue: :laugh:

A job very very well done.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Wahaayyeeeeeeeee........ :thumb:
> 
> You look very good BB. The hard work and changes are clear to see! Your legs look much more defined, I'm impressed with the changes there if you don't mind me commenting, and fab upper back shot, double bicep.....shows how much your waist has come in too. Very well done.
> 
> You can just go and gave a great time on your hols knowing you look hot in your undercrackers! Heehee.. :tongue: :laugh:
> 
> A job very very well done.


Thanks Hun 

I'm not saying I'm ugly, but I've always looked better from the back :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Well done mate! Very proud of you as said!

I know you didn't reach your goal of abs and I think that is mainly my fault as you followed everything I said to a tee. As said in email mate maybe I let you down as should of maybe got a little more severe with the cut these last 6 to 8 weeks!

But in the plus side you are looking a lot better and now at a bodyfat you can maintain when you lean gain after your hol.

Enjoy your holiday pal!


----------



## Zola

Great work mate!! Almost indulgence time!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Brilliant work mate. You've done really well. You're going to enjoy that holiday.


----------



## Greshie

Looking good there BB .... enjoy your holiday :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> Well done mate! Very proud of you as said!
> 
> I know you didn't reach your goal of abs and I think that is mainly my fault as you followed everything I said to a tee. As said in email mate maybe I let you down as should of maybe got a little more severe with the cut these last 6 to 8 weeks!
> 
> But in the plus side you are looking a lot better and now at a bodyfat you can maintain when you lean gain after your hol.
> 
> Enjoy your holiday pal!





Zola said:


> Great work mate!! Almost indulgence time!





Dirk McQuickly said:


> Brilliant work mate. You've done really well. You're going to enjoy that holiday.





Greshie said:


> Looking good there BB .... enjoy your holiday :thumbup1:


Thanks guys

Hasta la vista amigos :beer:


----------



## Adz

Fantastic results!!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> so today should have been back and biceps but my shoulders have been hurting me for the last few days and as soon as I hung from the bar to start the pull ups I knew it wasn't going to happen today.
> 
> after a bit of ****ing about I decided on a couple of arm supersets.
> 
> *EZ Bar Curl / Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown Supersets *
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x20 / 30.0x20
> 
> Set 2 : 30.0x20 / 30.0x20
> 
> Set 3 : 30.0x15 / 30.0x14
> 
> *Dumbbell Seated Curl / Cable Triceps Pushdown Supersets*
> 
> Set 1 : 10.0x15 / 30.0x15
> 
> Set 2 : 10.0x15 / 30.0x15
> 
> Set 3 : 10.0x15 / 30.0x20
> 
> doesn't look like much but my arms felt pumped afterwards
> 
> chest vains
> 
> View attachment 166647
> 
> 
> tried to photo my arm but the shadow messed up the pic
> 
> View attachment 166648


Just noticed The shadow messed PIC up! Wtf? You had Dorian Yates there and you are complaining he couldn't take PIC correctly dah!!!

Hehe

Good work Sir,you really have done well!

The best bit is to come shave ffs,

then when youget out there carb up don't train for two days and the train after a night on the p1ss,,,,,,,boom,i want pics of that mate!


----------



## 25434

and he's back  :bounce:

I hope you had a lovely time ..........

andhaveputloadsofweightonduetothefoodanddrinkcositwouldmakemefeelmuchbetter....hurrr hurrr... :tongue:

Welcome back Dave....


----------



## BestBefore1989

:lol:

I had a fantastic time, had way too much to eat and drink

I've put on LOADS of weight, I weight myself this morning and I'm 220.3lbs so that's 19lbs I've put on over my holiday



got caught kissing a couple of the locals

there was something fishy about the first one

View attachment 167715


and the second one was just rough

View attachment 167716


Long overnight journey so I'm knackered and sadly cant catch up on my sleep cos the bloody neighbours decided that when I was away was a good time to get someone in to rip up the shared drive and they are relaying it with bricks now so constant banging, drilling, cutting noises.

Dam it I need a holiday :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Welcome back mate,what you done to your Mrs in second pic ffs?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Welcome back mate,what you done to your Mrs in second pic ffs?


Thanks mate, wish I was still there.


----------



## Greshie

Glad you had a good time and welcome back to the real world lol

That 19lbs will soon come off once you start training again!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

welcome back mate!


----------



## 25434

Is that really you in the pics? my myeeeeeeee....you 'ainsome devil  difficult to tell under all that fur you keep on your mug..:laugh:

Please feel free to stay fat for a while....oop! soz...did I type that out loud perchance? snicker snicker....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Glad you had a good time and welcome back to the real world lol
> 
> That 19lbs will soon come off once you start training again!


I hope so mate


----------



## Peace frog

191bs? Did you eat that dolphin


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> 191bs? Did you eat that dolphin


191bs? :lol: perhaps a space will help - 19 lbs


----------



## Peace frog

Soon come off if you hit it as hard as you was before hols


----------



## Dan94

Glad you had a good time mate!


----------



## TELBOR

Great pictures mate


----------



## Keeks

Glad you had a good one! :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz

Pictures look good, glad you had a good time, bet you felt great strutting on the beach


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've been eating and drinking what ever takes my fancy since I got home, so next week that has to change.

My number one priority is to get back into the habit of drinking water, I want to be taking in 4 ltrs a day next week.

second on my list is to drop my newly acquired chocolate habit

and lastly I want to ease myself back into training.

sounds like a plan to me


----------



## BestBefore1989

Did another weigh in this morning,

I'm still still eating what ever takes my fancy but no longer having cocktails all day and whisky/coke all night.

I weighted in at 211 lbs that's a drop of 9.2 lbs in 4 days, this dieting malarkey is easy :lol:


----------



## Greshie

I had a sweet tooth moment in Tesco's at the reduced section this lunchtime... but I resisted the temptation of custard slices and some cream bun things ..........

Feeling very virtuous tonight


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Did another weigh in this morning,
> 
> I'm still still eating what ever takes my fancy but no longer having cocktails all day and whisky/coke all night.
> 
> I weighted in at 211 lbs that's a drop of 9.2 lbs in 4 days, this dieting malarkey is easy :lol:


 :2guns: you can go off people Ya know!!!!

IjustfeellikegummibeRstillidienow...humph.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

OK that's the first 30min of post holiday cardio done.

:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterday started OK but went down hill from there.

I didn't drink enough water.

I didn't do the leg session I had planned in the evening.

Today hasn't started well either, I had planned to do yesterdays missed leg session this morning, but I just didn't get out of bed, it was as if I was dreading the workout instead of looking forward to it.

When I eventually dragged myself into the gym I warmed up with some frog squats and then went on to barbell Squats but my form felt wrong somehow, so instead I did box squats (you just cant get them wrong) 6 sets of 8 reps at 80Kg

It might only have been a 15min 1 light exercise workout, but at least I got myself back in the gym :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Hey BB....you are just suffering from I've been on holiday and enjoyed myself syndrome....be gentle on yourself hey? keep going, no matter how small a workout you do and eventually, the habit will kick in again. x


----------



## Mingster

What I intend to do is to improve my condition a little bit more for each subsequent holiday. Improve 5% each time and, at that rate, you'll be Mr O in a couple of years... :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> What I intend to do is to improve my condition a little bit more for each subsequent holiday. Improve 5% each time and, at that rate, you'll be Mr O in a couple of years... :thumbup1:


Im a lot closer to being Mr Oh Dear, never mind!


----------



## BestBefore1989

No training this morning, mainly as I had to wait for my new washing machine to be collected, so it can be replaced.

I shan't bore you with the details but this has been going on for about a month now.

Drank enough water yesterday so a few more days like yesterday and the water consumption will have become a habit again :thumb:

Plan to train chest tonight


----------



## Peace frog

Are you still working with Liam or are you going it alone for now?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> Are you still working with Liam or are you going it alone for now?


Plan to work with liam on a clean bulk but I have to clear my credit cards first :thumbdown:


----------



## BestBefore1989

So tonight was the first chest session in a while and I was surprised at just how little strength I had.

I kept the session short, about 40 min from start to finish but I think it was enough for the first time in a fortnight.

* Barbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 80.0x4

Set 2 : 80.0x4

Set 3 : 80.0x4

Set 4 : 80.0x4

*Incline press to upper pec*

Set 1 : 60.0x8

Set 2 : 60.0x8

Set 3 : 60.0x8

Set 4 : 60.0x8

*Dumbbell Fly *

Set 1 : 22.5x10

Set 2 : 22.5x10

*Barbell wide grip, paused Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x12

Set 2 : 70.0x8

Set 3 : 80.0x6

Set 4 : 100.0x1


----------



## Greshie

I'm the same, after a holiday the first few sessions are weak ...


----------



## BestBefore1989

I fell asleep when I got home from work but when I woke up I did a little shoulder workout

*Barbell Shoulder Press*

Set 1 : 30.0x10

Set 2 : 45.0x10

Set 3 : 60.0x5

*Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise*

Set 1 : 10.0x12

Set 2 : 10.0x12

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

Set 1 : 10.0x12

Set 2 : 10.0x12

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press *

Set 1 : 22.5x10

Set 2 : 22.5x6

Set 3 : 10.0x15

Set 4 : 10.0x12


----------



## Adz

Getting back into swing of it a bit more now mate?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Not really mate, struggling for motivation now I don't have a deadline to work towards.

I am at least drinking enough water again but both my diet and my exercise intensity need to improve

At least I can say I've lost weight again this week, I weight in this morning at 208.2 lbs down 2.8 lbs from last week.


----------



## Peace frog

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not really mate, struggling for motivation now I don't have a deadline to work towards.
> 
> I am at least drinking enough water again but both my diet and my exercise intensity need to improve
> 
> At least I can say I've lost weight again this week, I weight in this morning at 208.2 lbs down 2.8 lbs from last week.


Think that's problem with trying to hit a singular goal so focused on it once you've hit it you can feel your done,I always try to have long term goal then a few short term goals either that or get yourself another holiday mate


----------



## Zola

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not really mate, struggling for motivation now I don't have a deadline to work towards.
> 
> I am at least drinking enough water again but both my diet and my exercise intensity need to improve
> 
> At least I can say I've lost weight again this week, I weight in this morning at 208.2 lbs down 2.8 lbs from last week.


Its bound to be delayed burnout from the serious amount of work you put in leading up to the holiday. You had a high going on holiday and were energised for it, probably masking tiredness! A good rest for a few days will see you recover I'm sure.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Over the weekend I did nothing but prep my lunches for the week.

My diet over the weekend was terrible, I ate whatever I fancied and even had a drink or four.

This morning I have started afresh

I weight 208 lbs so maintenance kcal will be approximately 2700- 2900, I therefore plan to eat approximately 2200 until my small trousers are loose again 

My plan is fasted cardio in the mornings and to revisit one of Liams 4 day workout splits for the next few weeks

Im pleased to say that I did 30 min steady state cardio on the cross trainer this morning and tonight I will be training legs :thumbup1:


----------



## Peace frog

Good to see your getting back at it


----------



## BestBefore1989

So I did a little leg workout tonight

*Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 60.0x12

Set 2 : 80.0x6

Set 3 : 90.0x6

Set 4 : 100.0x6

Set 5 : 120.0x6

Set 6 : 140.0x5

The program called for 1X12, 4X6 1X2 but I was a bit to cautious with the weights I selected

*Leg Extensions *

Set 1 : 30.0x25

Set 2 : 30.0x25

Set 3 : 30.0x25

Set 4 : 30.0x25

these hurt :thumb:

*Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift*

Set 1 : 100.0x10

Set 2 : 100.0x10

Set 3 : 130.0x10

Set 4 : 130.0x10

:cursing: even with chalk my grip was going, I'm surprised to learn I've lost grip strength


----------



## BestBefore1989

Quads feel fine this morning, hams are a little tight but my knees especially my right knee feels stiff.

I'm going to add fish oil back into my diet as that always seems to help with my joints.

This morning I did 30 min fasted cardio on the cross trainer.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> So I did a little leg workout tonight
> 
> *Barbell Squat *
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x12
> 
> Set 2 : 80.0x6
> 
> Set 3 : 90.0x6
> 
> Set 4 : 100.0x6
> 
> Set 5 : 120.0x6
> 
> Set 6 : 140.0x5
> 
> The program called for 1X12, 4X6 1X2 but I was a bit to cautious with the weights I selected
> 
> *Leg Extensions *
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x25
> 
> Set 2 : 30.0x25
> 
> Set 3 : 30.0x25
> 
> Set 4 : 30.0x25
> 
> these hurt :thumb:
> 
> *Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift*
> 
> Set 1 : 100.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 100.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 130.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 130.0x10
> 
> :cursing: even with chalk my grip was going, I'm surprised to learn I've lost grip strength


yeah, a hundred leg extensions will hurt


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight was chest.

*Barbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 80.0x4

Set 2 : 80.0x4

Set 3 : 80.0x4

Set 4 : 80.0x8

*Incline press to upper pec*

Set 1 : 60.0x8

Set 2 : 60.0x8

Set 3 : 60.0x8

Set 4 : 60.0x12

*Dumbbell Fly *

Set 1 : 22.5x10

Set 2 : 22.5x12

*Barbell Wide grip Paused Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x12

Set 2 : 70.0x10

Set 3 : 80.0x6

Set 4 : 100.0x2

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press / Push Up Superset*

Set 1 : 25.0x10 / 15

Set 2 : 25.0x8 / 9

Set 3 : 25.0x6 / 7

*Calf Press On Leg Press *

Set 1 : 200.0x10

Set 2 : 200.0x10

Set 3 : 150.0x20

should have done another set but I got cramp so badly in my left foot that it ended my workout


----------



## BestBefore1989

I struggled to get out of bed this morning,

Managed 30 min steady state fasted cardio on the cross trainer.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> I struggled to get out of bed this morning,
> 
> Managed 30 min steady state fasted cardio on the cross trainer.


You thought of doing something HIIT wise, like Tabata maybe? Takes half the time!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> You thought of doing something HIIT wise, like Tabata maybe? Takes half the time!


I simply cant train like that first thing in the morning, trust me I've tried many times over the years.

if I train that way fasted I feel terrible. I feel faint, I dry vomit, the works.

I believe its down to glycogen depletion.

So no mate, sadly that would not save me any time as after the 15 min workout Id spend 45 min on my knees LOL


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Tonight was chest.
> 
> *Barbell Incline Bench Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 80.0x4
> 
> Set 2 : 80.0x4
> 
> Set 3 : 80.0x4
> 
> Set 4 : 80.0x8
> 
> *Incline press to upper pec*
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x8
> 
> Set 2 : 60.0x8
> 
> Set 3 : 60.0x8
> 
> Set 4 : 60.0x12
> 
> *Dumbbell Fly *
> 
> Set 1 : 22.5x10
> 
> Set 2 : 22.5x12
> 
> *Barbell Wide grip Paused Bench Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x12
> 
> Set 2 : 70.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 80.0x6
> 
> Set 4 : 100.0x2
> 
> *Dumbbell Incline Bench Press / Push Up Superset*
> 
> Set 1 : 25.0x10 / 15
> 
> Set 2 : 25.0x8 / 9
> 
> Set 3 : 25.0x6 / 7
> 
> *Calf Press On Leg Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 200.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 200.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 150.0x20
> 
> should have done another set but I got cramp so badly in my left foot that it ended my workout


Do you feel upper chest is weak mate?that's a lot of work for mass imho


----------



## BestBefore1989

Didn't put that much though into it to be honest mate, I just wanted to get back into the gym so I picked a past workout routine that was a 4 day routine with enough volume in it to help me shift some of the weight I put on whilst on holiday


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Didn't put that much though into it to be honest mate, I just wanted to get back into the gym so I picked a past workout routine that was a 4 day routine with enough volume in it to help me shift some of the weight I put on whilst on holiday


You don't always need volume to lose fat buddy,intensity and less rest I find is the key:cowboy:but many ways to replum a microwave.... :wacko: :confused1: :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

so the plan for yesterday was a second cardio session when I got home from work.

instead I went to the chip shop and had large chips, saveloy, chicken and mushroom pie, and a rack of ribs 

Oh well, I was planning a cheat meal for Saturday if I lost weight, so Ill just swap days

This morning I did 30 min cardio, so that will cover 1/4 of the ribs LOL


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> so the plan for yesterday was a second cardio session when I got home from work.
> 
> instead I went to the chip shop and had large chips, saveloy, chicken and mushroom pie, and a rack of ribs
> 
> Oh well, I was planning a cheat meal for Saturday if I lost weight, so Ill just swap days
> 
> This morning I did 30 min cardio, so that will cover 1/4 of the ribs LOL


Love it...mans food pmsl


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterday didn't go to plan either. worked late, missed my back workout and accidentally ate a 200g bar of whole nut chocolate :nono:

This has gone on long enough now, I need to get myself back on track or I will undo all the hard work I did before.

This morning I did 30 min on the cross trainer again, and Ill train shoulders tonight.


----------



## TELBOR

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yesterday didn't go to plan either. worked late, missed my back workout and accidentally ate a 200g bar of whole nut chocolate :nono:
> 
> This has gone on long enough now, I need to get myself back on track or I will undo all the hard work I did before.
> 
> This morning I did 30 min on the cross trainer again, and Ill train shoulders tonight.


Easily done mate!

You'll get back on it


----------



## JohhnyC

How are you finding the Cardio progressing? Just been to the gym for a chest/tris day. Afterwards I was looking at myself in the mirror, Its still a b#stard to get rid of the pot belly, and I am doing 2 decent cardio sessions per week, running for one hour up for 14kmph at a time

I think this gets harder as you get older. I am like you, I don't care about a 6 pack but I want a 32/34 waist. I did bugger all cardio in my 20's and maintaining a 6 pack was easy


----------



## BestBefore1989

JohhnyC said:


> How are you finding the Cardio going? Just been to the gym for a chest/trips day. Was looking at myself in the mirror, Its still a b#stard to get rid of the belly, and I an doing 2 decent cardio sessions a week, running for one hour up for 14km
> 
> I think this gets harder as you get old. I am like one, don't care about a 6 back but want a 32/34 waist./ Did burger all cardio in my 20's and 6 pack was easy


Right now morning cardio is easy thank goodness.

On the last few weeks of my cut it would totally wipe me out, but as I'm eating plenty right now its no problem. What is a problem is I am eating plenty and, as you know, you cant out exercise a bad diet.


----------



## JohhnyC

BestBefore1989 said:


> Right now morning cardio is easy thank goodness.
> 
> On the last few weeks of my cut it would totally wipe me out, but as I'm eating plenty right now its no problem. What is a problem is I am eating plenty and, as you know, you cant out exercise a bad diet.


Although we should bear in mind , the cardio is great for overall health. I had a heart scare last year. Heart surgeon found a problem with one of the valves so I'm susceptible to a heart attack. I have very high blood pressure but yet healthy. He basically said, exercise and eat more or we will have to cut you open and fix it :nono:


----------



## 25434

Soooooooooooooooooooo....you...ummm....."accidentally" ate a chocolate bar didya? :blink:

I would say humph but I too accidentally ate steak pie and chips last night....cough.....barely touched the sides......woke up this morning hips the size of a bus...Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo idea how that happened...none...not one! :no: :devil2:

Back to training for me on Sunday...phew......now come on you...stop partying and crack on! x


----------



## BestBefore1989

JohhnyC said:


> Although we should bear in mind , the cardio is great for overall health. I had a heart scare last year. Heart surgeon found a problem with one of the valves so I'm susceptible to a heart attack. I have very high blood pressure but yet healthy. He basically said, exercise and eat more or we will have to cut you open and fix it :nono:


Hope you stay well and healthy


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Soooooooooooooooooooo....you...ummm....."accidentally" ate a chocolate bar didya? :blink:
> 
> I would say humph but I too accidentally ate steak pie and chips last night....cough.....barely touched the sides......woke up this morning hips the size of a bus...Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo idea how that happened...none...not one! :no: :devil2:
> 
> Back to training for me on Sunday...phew......now come on you...stop partying and crack on! x


Yes Boss Ill do as you say, not as you do :tongue:


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yes Boss Ill do as you say, not as you do :tongue:


that's good you don't want an injury lol


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> that's good you don't want an injury lol


 one doesn't know WUT! One means sir...one doesn't.... :blink:

:innocent:


----------



## Greshie

How can you "accidently" eat a chocolate bar ? was it disguised as a chicken portion or hidden in your protein shake or something ? :confused1: :nono: :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> How can you "accidently" eat a chocolate bar ? was it disguised as a chicken portion or hidden in your protein shake or something ? :confused1: :nono: :laugh:


It winked at me then whispered to me and before I knew it, it was unwrapped and in my mouth :surrender:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Finally got around to doing some lifting, its not a lot but its better than nothing

*Barbell Shoulder Press *

Set 1 : 30.0x8

Set 2 : 45.0x8

Set 3 : 60.0x8

*Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise*

Set 1 : 10.0x12

Set 2 : 10.0x12

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 10.0x12

Set 2 : 10.0x12

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press*

20 seconds between sets

Set 1 : 15.0x12

Set 2 : 15.0x12

Set 3 : 10.0x12

Set 4 : 10.0x12


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

every little helps


----------



## BestBefore1989

For various reasons that I shan't bore you with, I have decided to return to an ABA-BAB, 3 days a week workout.

My plan is to keep the rest periods short (well short for me) so 2 min rest on big compound working sets and 1 min rest on everything else, so I wont be working towards any PB's which is a good thing as I did a little back workout today and had no strength. I dead-lifted for the first time in ages and could only manage 2 reps of 200kg


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> For various reasons that I shan't bore you with, I have decided to return to an ABA-BAB, 3 days a week workout.
> 
> My plan is to keep the rest periods short (well short for me) so 2 min rest on big compound working sets and 1 min rest on everything else, so I wont be working towards any PB's which is a good thing as I did a little back workout today and had no strength. I dead-lifted for the first time in ages and could only manage 2 reps of 200kg


Sounds like a plan mate. I gave up even thinking about the weights I lift last September and, although it took a bit of getting used to, my sessions are much improved and the weights lifted have magically increased manyfold almost without even thinking about it.


----------



## 25434

ABA, BAB.......wut? Where? Oooooohhhhh...this souns exciting! Where can I find this? I need to peruse in case I can pinch anything from it.....huh? Huh? Huh?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its very simple, Its two workouts workout A and workout B

But I'm training 3 days a week so;

week one I do workout A then workout B then A again and therefore week two I do workout B then workout A then B again


----------



## 25434

Thanks, that sounds interesting. Will google. A strength gainer I'm guessing? Back to basics sorta thing.....look forward to reading how you go with this. Best of bestest things BB. X


----------



## Rykard

whats the split upper / lower?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Thanks, that sounds interesting. Will google. A strength gainer I'm guessing? Back to basics sorta thing.....look forward to reading how you go with this. Best of bestest things BB. X


Yea, back to basics, I plan to keep the compounds to 5 or less reps but with short rest periods Ill not be throwing aroung big weights


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> whats the split upper / lower?


no mate

A bench press, Dead-lift, flys & dips

B Squats, OHP, Rows, Leg press & Lateral raises


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> no mate
> 
> A bench press, Dead-lift, flys & dips
> 
> B Squats, OHP, Rows, Leg press & Lateral raises


that looks interesting, how many days rest between works out?


----------



## BestBefore1989

I plan to train 3 days a week.

I will aim for Thur Sat Mon but the beauty of training 3 days a week is if you have to skip a day you can easily make it up still within the week


----------



## BestBefore1989

Weight in on Saturday put me at 207.2 lbs that's 1 lb down on last week.

Also I dug out my MyoTape and measured my waist as my long term goal is to have more muscle mass with less fat and I know I have put on fat as my 36 inch trousers that where loose before the holiday are now tight but I'm only 6 lbs heavier, so I need to track more than just weight

My waist is 37 inches

My diet will not be very strict this week as I know over next weekend I will be eating chocolate eggs and hot cross buns dripping in butter 

I'm going to enjoy it and start to control food again from the Tuesday the 7th onwards

This morning I did 30 min cardio :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning all, no cardio for me today, instead I ran down the hill to drag my wheelie bins off the road and back to my front garden and I bodged together what was left of my back garden fence panels.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning all, no cardio for me today, instead I ran down the hill to drag my wheelie bins off the road and back to my front garden and I bodged together what was left of my back garden fence panels.


I'm with you on this one. I was running round after my water butts this morning at daft o clock after the wind wrenched them over, despite having bricks on top of them and being lodged up against the wall to guard against that very thing! AND....my new ickle baby lavender plant had been lifted out of its pot and launched over the far side of the garden....lol.....proper bashed it looked...haha...

Have a good day BB.


----------



## BestBefore1989

So, after repairing and replacing a couple of fence panels I was able to get to do a little workout

Squats

I did 6 sets of squats, no more than 5 reps per set, no heaver than 100Kg, working on my form, ensuring I was getting enough depth.






Strict Overhead Press

I did 7 sets, no more than 5 reps per set, no heaver than 55Kg

Thanks to @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/11543-rykard/" target="_blank">Rykard</a> I did

Landmine squat / push press

2 sets of 15 reps with 60Kg on the working half of the bar


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thats odd why haven't the videos embedded?


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thats odd why haven't the videos embedded?


i can see the links for a change, can't normally see them


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> i can see the links for a change, can't normally see them


do the links work?


----------



## Rykard

yep


----------



## 25434

Morning BB...great vids :thumb: slightly peeved that you got to play with the landmine squats before me..pft! I blame Rykard....:laugh:

Have a great day you 'ainsome beggar....


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> yep


for gods sake Cap'n stop with your berrluddie chatter!!!!!

:lol:

see wut I.....hehehe....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> for gods sake Cap'n stop with your berrluddie chatter!!!!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> see wut I.....hehehe....


ok


----------



## Rykard

i didn't know whether you were descending too quick on the squats, I was always taught slow descent 'explosive' ascent.. don't know what the other guys think..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning BB...great vids :thumb: slightly peeved that you got to play with the landmine squats before me..pft! I blame Rykard....:laugh:
> 
> Have a great day you 'ainsome beggar....


Isaw a fun looking complex that looks worth a try


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> i didn't know whether you were descending too quick on the squats, I was always taught slow descent 'explosive' ascent.. don't know what the other guys think..


As I understand it mate,

If you drop to slowly you loose the hamstring streatch reflex, so long as the decent is tight and controlled its good

If you want to loose the rebound do paused squats or box squats


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Isaw a fun looking complex that looks worth a try


i'll pass lol


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> As I understand it mate,
> 
> If you drop to slowly you loose the hamstring streatch reflex, so long as the decent is tight and controlled its good
> 
> If you want to loose the rebound do paused squats or box squats


that's interesting


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> i'll pass lol


Im thinking put just one plate on and do it instead of cardio :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Isaw a fun looking complex that looks worth a try


Bloopin' 'ell! that looks hard...

*IN!*

:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Isaw a fun looking complex that looks worth a try


So your next video will be ................................. :laugh: :thumbup1:

Like the look of the landmines!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> So your next video will be ................................. :laugh: :thumbup1:
> 
> Like the look of the landmines!


Go on mate, you know you fancy giving it a try.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Go on mate, you know you fancy giving it a try.


I do actually!


----------



## 25434

So do I....it's on my list for next week...lol...should be good, I've got a berrrrrluddie long list of things I've gotta try ...prolly need a couple of weeks at this rate..hahaha..

Hey BB..have a great day..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Afternoon all, work dictated an early start so no cardio this morning, Chest and back tonight


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Afternoon all, work dictated an early start so no cardio this morning, Chest and back tonight


it's a bu88er when works gets in the way isn't it.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Go on mate, you know you fancy giving it a try.


I've found a new workout ... it's called shovellingshinglediggingoutrootsandluggingaroundbitsofsandstone


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> I've found a new workout ... it's called shovellingshinglediggingoutrootsandluggingaroundbitsofsandstone


and later tonight he'll be doing the onthecouchtotallyknackedandsnoringhisheadorrfffthing....workout.. :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> and later tonight he'll be doing the onthecouchtotallyknackedandsnoringhisheadorrfffthing....workout.. :lol:


Yup!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> I've found a new workout ... it's called shovellingshinglediggingoutrootsandluggingaroundbitsofsandstone


Dont like thesound of that one



Flubs said:


> and later tonight he'll be doing the onthecouchtotallyknackedandsnoringhisheadorrfffthing....workout.. :lol:


Now that's my kind of workout


----------



## BestBefore1989

OK, OK I confess. I had a McDonald's today :rolleye:

Tonights little workout was the first of my new light weights short rest period workouts

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 40.0x5

Set 2 : 40.0x5

Set 3 : 50.0x5

Set 4 : 60.0x3

Set 5 : 80.0x2

Set 6 : 90.0x5

Set 7 : 90.0x5

Set 8 : 90.0x10

*Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 90.0x3

Set 4 : 125.0x2

Set 5 : 150.0x5

*Dumbbell Fly *

Set 1 : 15.0x15

Set 2 : 15.0x15

Set 3 : 15.0x15

*Dip*

Set 1 : 0.0x15

Set 2 : 0.0x8

Set 3 : 0.0x8

tomorrow should be cardio but I want to drive and see my mum so it will most likely get missed.

Now, do I really have to wait until Sunday for my eggs?


----------



## TELBOR

Lol, only Human mate. Food temptation is EVERYWHERE.

Can't be helped


----------



## Adz

Last time I had a McD's I felt ill as fook next day


----------



## BestBefore1989

Adz said:


> Last time I had a McD's I felt ill as fook next day


 :w00t: :thumbdown: :scared:


----------



## 25434

I had one about 2 years ago for the first time......all I can say is that I enjoyed the coffee... :mellow: hurrr hurrr....


----------



## Zola

I've been offline a fair bit recently but I hope the training is going well buddy!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> I've been offline a fair bit recently but I hope the training is going well buddy!


slowly getting back into it after my Holiday.

Hope you and the family are well mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Managed to squeeze a quick workout in when the family went shopping

Again this light weight with short rest

*Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 50.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 70.0x3

Set 5 : 80.0x2

Set 6 : 90.0x5

Set 7 : 90.0x5

Set 8 : 90.0x5

*Barbell Standing Military Press *

Set 1 : 20.0x5

Set 2 : 20.0x5

Set 3 : 30.0x5

Set 4 : 35.0x3

Set 5 : 45.0x2

Set 6 : 55.0x5

Set 7 : 55.0x5

Set 8 : 55.0x5

*Pedlay Rows *

Set 1 : 55.0x5

Set 2 : 55.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 70.0x3

Set 5 : 75.0x2

Set 6 : 80.0x5

Set 7 : 80.0x5

Set 8 : 80.0x5

*Leg Press*

90% ROM so no lock out etc.

Set 1 : 150.0x15

Set 2 : 150.0x15

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 10.0x12

Set 2 : 10.0x10

Set 3 : 10.0x10


----------



## Peace frog

Good to see you getting back into it mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Diet is going great ( if you don't count the 18 hot cross buns and the 3 chocolate eggs ) :blush:

Todays effort

*
Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 40.0x5

Set 2 : 40.0x5

Set 3 : 50.0x5

Set 4 : 60.0x3

Set 5 : 80.0x2

Set 6 : 92.5x5

Set 7 : 92.5x5

Set 8 : 92.5x9

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 90.0x3

Set 4 : 125.0x2

Set 5 : 155.0x5

*Barbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x15

Set 2 : 60.0x10

Set 3 : 60.0x8

*Chin Up *

Body weight less assistance from a band

Set 1 : 0.0x10

Set 2 : 0.0x10

Set 3 : 0.0x9


----------



## BestBefore1989

Should have done cardio this morning but it didn't happen

tonight I had a little mess about with a Landmine complex.

The plan was;

squat-to-presses,

single arm presses,

single leg RDLs,

single arm rows,

and reverse lunges, all performed in succession without putting the barbell down.

But I didn't have enough room in my gym so the single leg RDL became RDL's and I dropped the lunges

With a 20kg plate on the bar I did 10,8,6,4,2 with only a short break between the 8 rep set and the 6 rep set.

Dam I'm unfit and my grip was going towards the end.

I think it must have been one of my shortest workouts ever :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

should have trained yesterday but didn't, and I wasn't feeling it tonight either.

At least I did something tonight even if it was the bare minimum.

*Landmine squat/press*

Set 1 : 20.0x10 (when I say 20Kg I mean a 20 plate on the end of the bar, not just the bar)

Set 2 : 20.0x10

Set 3 : 20.0x10

*Barbell Squat*

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 50.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 70.0x3

Set 5 : 80.0x2

Set 6 : 95.0x5

Set 7 : 95.0x5

Set 8 : 95.0x5

*
Barbell Standing Military Press *

Set 1 : 20.0x5

Set 2 : 20.0x5

Set 3 : 30.0x5

Set 4 : 35.0x3

Set 5 : 45.0x2

Set 6 : 57.5x5

Set 7 : 57.5x5

Set 8 : 57.5x5



*
Pedlay Rows *

Set 1 : 57.5x5

Set 2 : 57.5x5

Set 3 : 65.0x5

Set 4 : 70.0x3

Set 5 : 75.0x2

Set 6 : 85.0x5

Set 7 : 85.0x5

Set 8 : 85.0x5


----------



## Peace frog

BestBefore1989 said:


> should have trained yesterday but didn't, and I wasn't feeling it tonight either.
> 
> At least I did something tonight even if it was the bare minimum.
> 
> *Landmine squat/press*
> 
> Set 1 : 20.0x10 (when I say 20Kg I mean a 20 plate on the end of the bar, not just the bar)
> 
> Set 2 : 20.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 20.0x10
> 
> *Barbell Squat*
> 
> Set 1 : 50.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 50.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 4 : 70.0x3
> 
> Set 5 : 80.0x2
> 
> Set 6 : 95.0x5
> 
> Set 7 : 95.0x5
> 
> Set 8 : 95.0x5
> 
> *
> Barbell Standing Military Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 20.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 20.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 30.0x5
> 
> Set 4 : 35.0x3
> 
> Set 5 : 45.0x2
> 
> Set 6 : 57.5x5
> 
> Set 7 : 57.5x5
> 
> Set 8 : 57.5x5
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Pedlay Rows *
> 
> Set 1 : 57.5x5
> 
> Set 2 : 57.5x5
> 
> Set 3 : 65.0x5
> 
> Set 4 : 70.0x3
> 
> Set 5 : 75.0x2
> 
> Set 6 : 85.0x5
> 
> Set 7 : 85.0x5
> 
> Set 8 : 85.0x5


Stick with it mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Didn't wake up till 10am. I have a lot of domestic stuff to do today, including food prep and I want to watch the United - City game, so I squeezed a quick workout in before breakfast

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 45.0x5

Set 2 : 45.0x5

Set 3 : 55.0x5

Set 4 : 65.0x3

Set 5 : 85.0x2

Set 6 : 95.0x5

Set 7 : 95.0x5

Set 8 : 95.0x8

*Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 100.0x3

Set 4 : 135.0x2

Set 5 : 160.0x5

*Barbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 55.0x15

Set 2 : 55.0x12

Set 3 : 55.0x10


----------



## Peace frog

I love doing domestic jobs,ok so I don't but I love getting blowjobs so I do any domestic work she wants doing


----------



## BestBefore1989

LOL sounds like a fair exchange


----------



## Peace frog

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL sounds like a fair exchange


Yep I'm about to do some gardening right now


----------



## Keeks

Hi there, hope you're well. How's things post holiday? Getting back into the swing of things?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Hi there, hope you're well. How's things post holiday? Getting back into the swing of things?


Yes, thanks I'm fit and well.

Slowly getting back to training, It has been hard getting back into it.

Before, I had the holiday to work towards and it gave me a level of motivation that I am now lacking.

The other problem I've faced is food, its like I started eating and now I cant stop LOL

I'm slowly taking control back, last week I managed to loose another 1.5lbs, so I'm now close to only 10 lbs heaver than when I finished my cut.

How are you keeping? bet your looking forward to your holiday.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yes, thanks I'm fit and well.
> 
> Slowly getting back to training, It has been hard getting back into it.
> 
> Before, I had the holiday to work towards and it gave me a level of motivation that I am now lacking.
> 
> The other problem I've faced is food, its like I started eating and now I cant stop LOL
> 
> I'm slowly taking control back, last week I managed to loose another 1.5lbs, so I'm now close to only 10 lbs heaver than when I finished my cut.
> 
> How are you keeping? bet your looking forward to your holiday.


Glad you're well. Now I know what you mean on both counts there, the goal when you're dieting does keep you going and keeps you motivated, then afterwards you can sort of slump a little, well I do. Same with food as well, cos you've been so strict you want to enjoy some good food, but can go on a bit too long, I'm completely the same but it does go and soon you won't want it the same.

It's good though that your getting into it again now.

Yeah I'm good thanks, can't wait for the next holiday now and I'm more motivated now too.


----------



## biglbs

Oioi,buddy,

Come down and train with me,,,,,,,,,


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Oioi,buddy,
> 
> Come down and train with me,,,,,,,,,


Just let me know when mate, it will be good to meet up with you again :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

My knees have been giving me jip since Fridays workout.

I warmed up with 15 min on the bike and was ok doing body weight squats but as soom as I got under a bar I knew it wasnt going to happen today, so all I did tonight was;

*Barbell Standing Military Press*

Set 1 : 20.0x5

Set 2 : 20.0x5

Set 3 : 30.0x5

Set 4 : 40.0x3

Set 5 : 50.0x2

Set 6 : 60.0x5

Set 7 : 60.0x5

Set 8 : 60.0x5

*Pedlay Rows *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 65.0x5

Set 4 : 70.0x3

Set 5 : 75.0x2

Set 6 : 90.0x5

Set 7 : 90.0x5

Set 8 : 90.0x5


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

you're wise to work with your body rather than push it in the wrong way.


----------



## Zola

Definitely. Knee pain is a right bugger as well if done in properly. So resting it is very wise


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> you're wise to work with your body rather than push it in the wrong way.





Zola said:


> Definitely. Knee pain is a right bugger as well if done in properly. So resting it is very wise


thanks guys

I guess you have to expect the odd ache and pain in your 50's


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> thanks guys
> 
> I guess you have to expect the odd ache and pain in your 50's


You do indeed !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Yup. I've just got back from my krav training. My aches and pains have been multiplied.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Yup. I've just got back from my krav training. My aches and pains have been multiplied.


I was surprised you went with a sore rib. I mean its hardly a non contact sport!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was surprised you went with a sore rib. I mean its hardly a non contact sport!


It's not as bad as it's been for the last couple of weeks. Apart from one instance where it got knelt on a bit, I was largely able to avoid it getting hit!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just let me know when mate, it will be good to meet up with you again :thumb:


Next week ok?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Next week ok?


If we're taking 6pm ish then I can do any day mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

for once all the kids have gone out so I cut my workout short so that I can enjoy a Chinese takeaway and a film with my wife :thumb:

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 50.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 70.0x3

Set 5 : 85.0x2

Set 6 : 97.5x5

Set 7 : 97.5x5

Set 8 : 97.5x7

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 65.0x5

Set 2 : 65.0x5

Set 3 : 95.0x3

Set 4 : 140.0x2

Set 5 : 165.0x5


----------



## BestBefore1989

It's been a weekend of excess

Put on about 4lbs 

This morning all I did was streatch (which has been sorely neglected of late,)


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> for once all the kids have gone out so I cut my workout short so that I can enjoy a Chinese takeaway and a film with my wife :thumb:
> 
> *Barbell Bench Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 50.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 50.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 4 : 70.0x3
> 
> Set 5 : 85.0x2
> 
> Set 6 : 97.5x5
> 
> Set 7 : 97.5x5
> 
> Set 8 : 97.5x7
> 
> *Barbell Deadlift *
> 
> Set 1 : 65.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 65.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 95.0x3
> 
> Set 4 : 140.0x2
> 
> Set 5 : 165.0x5


One of the few acceptable reasons for cutting a session short


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> If we're taking 6pm ish then I can do any day mate


No worries, looking at Thurs buddy,fancy a body pump session?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> No worries, looking at Thurs buddy,fancy a body pump session?


Whatever mate, I am happy to go with the flow :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Trained with biglbs at his gym. It was good to see the big man again. Love you mate, fantastic attitude and outlook as well as being funny. If only you weren't butt ugly you'd have it all :laugh:

I didn't take notes but we picked stuff up and put it back down again several times and I had to go sit on the step outside when we'd finished to wait until I no longer felt faint or nauseous. Oh well, at least you could tell id been working hard


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:



> Trained with biglbs at his gym. It was good to see the big man again. Love you mate, fantastic attitude and outlook as well as being funny. If only you weren't butt ugly you'd have it all :laugh:
> 
> I didn't take notes but we picked stuff up and put it back down again several times and I had to go sit on the step outside when we'd finished to wait until I no longer felt faint or nauseous. Oh well, at least you could tell id been working hard


You never wimp out,always train well mate,good job!


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Trained with biglbs at his gym. It was good to see the big man again. Love you mate, fantastic attitude and outlook as well as being funny. If only you weren't butt ugly you'd have it all :laugh:
> 
> I didn't take notes but we picked stuff up and put it back down again several times and I had to go sit on the step outside when we'd finished to wait until I no longer felt faint or nauseous. Oh well, at least you could tell id been working hard


as long as you did what you could, no-one can ask anymore...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Half an hours cardio done on the cross trainer and about 10 minutes of stretching


----------



## Peace frog

BestBefore1989 said:


> Half an hours cardio done on the cross trainer and about 10 minutes of stretching


I always neglect stretching,I really should add some in


----------



## BestBefore1989

Im not following any routine at the moment, I just want to get back into training, so tonight i did a little bit of chest work

*Barbell Bench Press*

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 50.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 70.0x3

Set 5 : 85.0x2

Set 6 : 100.0x5

Set 7 : 100.0x5

Set 8 : 100.0x5

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 25.0x12

Set 2 : 25.0x12

*Dumbbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 25.0x12

Set 2 : 25.0x10


----------



## biglbs

Nice,it will come...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Struggled to get out of bed this morning.

Did 8 rounds of sun salutations which I guess is better than nothing.


----------



## BestBefore1989

In and out of the gym in under 20 min

just easing myself back into it so doing what I feel like rather than following a routine

*Barbell Bent Over Row*

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x5

Set 4 : 80.0x5

Set 5 : 80.0x5

*Pull Ups*

Set 1 : 12

Set 2 : 8

*Lat Pull Down *

Set 1 : 50.0x9

Set 2 : 35.0x20


----------



## BestBefore1989

Inspired by Mingster I thought Id have another go at squatting.

I have somehow managed to loose my form and the feel for squatting, especially depth.

I saw someone the other day using a stack of bumper plates to box squat.

I don't have any bumper plates but 8X25kg plates is the correct height for me to use as a touch and go depth gauge

*Barbell Squat *

Set 1 : 60.0x5

Set 2 : 60.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 80.0x5

Set 5 : 80.0x5

Set 6 : 80.0x5

Set 7 : 100.0x5

Set 8 : 100.0x5

even at such a light weight my right knee started hurting so I left it at that

*Leg Press *

Set 1 : 150.0x15

Set 2 : 150.0x15


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've done nothing today but eat. I'm only about 1000kcal over my daily allowance so far, but I'm feeling peckish


----------



## BestBefore1989

quick little shoulder workout tonight

*Barbell Standing Military Press *

Set 1 : 20.0x5

Set 2 : 30.0x5

Set 3 : 40.0x5

Set 4 : 45.0x3

Set 5 : 50.0x2

Set 6 : 65.0x5

Set 7 : 65.0x3

Set 8 : 62.5x4

*Dumbbell Alternate Standing Lateral Raise *

Set 1 : 20.0x5

Set 2 : 20.0x5

*Dumbbell Arnold Press *

Set 1 : 15.0x15

Set 2 : 15.0x12


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Inspired by Mingster I thought Id have another go at squatting.
> 
> I have somehow managed to loose my form and the feel for squatting, especially depth.
> 
> I saw someone the other day using a stack of bumper plates to box squat.
> 
> I don't have any bumper plates but 8X25kg plates is the correct height for me to use as a touch and go depth gauge
> 
> *Barbell Squat *
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 2 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 3 : 60.0x5
> 
> Set 4 : 80.0x5
> 
> Set 5 : 80.0x5
> 
> Set 6 : 80.0x5
> 
> Set 7 : 100.0x5
> 
> Set 8 : 100.0x5
> 
> even at such a light weight my right knee started hurting so I left it at that
> 
> *Leg Press *
> 
> Set 1 : 150.0x15
> 
> Set 2 : 150.0x15


No good if your knee is hurting mate, but never give up on the squats. They offer salvation to even the most disillusioned of lifters. Man versus bar, the most primal of confrontations.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Don't plan to give up on them mate but I need to figure it out.

For now I plan to work on flexibility in case that is the issue and I'm planning higher rep low weight work to grease the groove, if you get my meaning.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did some gentle stretching this morning and at lunchtime I did a quick workout

*Landmine squat/press*

Set 1 : 20.0x15

Set 2 : 20.0x15 felt a twinge in my right knee so stopped there

I say 20kg, it was one 20kg plate on one end of a bar, not just the 20kg bar

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 65.0x5

Set 2 : 65.0x5

Set 3 : 100.0x5

Set 4 : 140.0x3

Set 5 : 170.0x5

Set 6 : 200.0x3

these felt good and I could have gone heavier but I want to keep within myself for a few weeks.

*Barbell Swing *

Set 1 : 25.0x20


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was meant to be having a rest day today but a change in plans means I cant easily train tomorrow so I did it today instead.

*Barbell Bench Press*

Set 1 : 50.0x5

Set 2 : 50.0x5

Set 3 : 60.0x5

Set 4 : 70.0x3

Set 5 : 85.0x2

Set 6 : 102.5x5

Set 7 : 102.5x5

Set 8 : 102.5x5

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press *

Set 1 : 25.0x12

Set 2 : 25.0x10

Set 3 : 25.0x10

*Dumbbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 25.0x12

Set 2 : 25.0x10

Set 3 : 25.0x10


----------



## 25434

It's all gaaaawwwn quiet over here....over heeeeeerrrreeeee....it's all gone quiet over here...da da daaaaa..

humph! that song doesn't really work over the internet.....

hope you're ok.....have a great week.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> It's all gaaaawwwn quiet over here....over heeeeeerrrreeeee....it's all gone quiet over here...da da daaaaa..
> 
> humph! that song doesn't really work over the internet.....
> 
> hope you're ok.....have a great week.


I was having a rest day yesterday

today I did a little back and trap workout

I used short rest times so I was in and out the gym in 20 min

*Barbell Bent Over Row *

Set 1 : 80.0x5

Set 2 : 80.0x5

Set 3 : 80.0x5

*Pull Ups *

Set 1 : 12 Rep wide grip

Set 2 : 6 Rep shoulder grip

Set 3 : 10 Rep pull-ups

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown *

Set 1 : 30.0x30

*Barbell Shrug *

Set 1 : 80.0x10

Set 2 : 80.0x10

Set 3 : 80.0x10


----------



## 25434

oh...ooop!....ok rest day...soz, that is allowed then :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> I have a second interview for a job tomorrow.....cacking myself...wish me luck?


Good luck Flubs! :beer:


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> Good luck [Redacted]! :beer:


Ooop! Busted....thank you keeks. I posted that but then thought I might be hijacking BBs journal so changed my post...durrrrrrops: :blush: ......

Thanks...I'm really pooping myself. tried on about 5 outfits so far, 3 hairstyles...and....ummm...ummm.....dug out the massive undercrackers.....you know, for inner confidence? Durrrrrrrrr........thanks again, and sorry BB.....


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Ooop! Busted....thank you keeks. I posted that but then thought I might be hijacking BBs journal so changed my post...durrrrrrops: :blush: ......
> 
> Thanks...I'm really pooping myself. tried on about 5 outfits so far, 3 hairstyles...and....ummm...ummm.....dug out the massive undercrackers.....you know, for inner confidence? Durrrrrrrrr........thanks again, and sorry BB.....


  Sorry but just wanted to wish you the best of luck. You'll be fine and I'll be thinking of you! Let us know how it's goes.

And sorry BB for hijack.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ooop! Busted....thank you keeks. I posted that but then thought I might be hijacking BBs journal so changed my post...durrrrrrops: :blush: ......
> 
> Thanks...I'm really pooping myself. tried on about 5 outfits so far, 3 hairstyles...and....ummm...ummm.....dug out the massive undercrackers.....you know, for inner confidence? Durrrrrrrrr........thanks again, and sorry BB.....


You should know by now you can post anything you like, mi casa, su casa and all that.

Good luck tomorrow Hun, fingers crossed and best wishes.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> You should know by now you can post anything you like, mi casa, su casa and all that.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Hun, fingers crossed and best wishes.


Aaahhh....thank you. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Sorry but just wanted to wish you the best of luck. You'll be fine and I'll be thinking of you! Let us know how it's goes.
> 
> And sorry BB for hijack.


no apology needed Hun,

and yes @Flubs please let us know how it goes.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> no apology needed Hun,
> 
> and yes @[Redacted] please let us know how it goes.


Thanks again...will let you know but I'm not holding my breath.......


----------



## Greshie

Good luck @Flubs

ps soz for hi-jacking your journal BB


----------



## Rykard

go for it @Flubs - knock em dead (metaphorically of course)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Long day at work and I skipped my workout :nono:

Anyway

where are you @Flubs ?

had my fingers crossed for you Hun, and Im eager to know how it went


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Long day at work and I skipped my workout :nono:
> 
> Anyway
> 
> where are you @[Redacted] ?
> 
> had my fingers crossed for you Hun, and Im eager to know how it went


In short. 2 hours of grilling with 3 people. I don't think I even want it if I was offered, which I don't think I will be. They have 4 other people to see as well. I hope they offer it one of them so I won't have to say no. Great company, good pay, fab working conditions but the job isn't quite up my street. Have ingested large quantities of wine and kettle crisps and now heading for zzzzzzzzzz. Humph. I gave it a go. Better to try and fail than not try at all. Gunite, thanks for asking.x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> In short. 2 hours of grilling with 3 people. I don't think I even want it if I was offered, which I don't think I will be. They have 4 other people to see as well. I hope they offer it one of them so I won't have to say no. Great company, good pay, fab working conditions but the job isn't quite up my street. Have ingested large quantities of wine and kettle crisps and now heading for zzzzzzzzzz. Humph. I gave it a go. Better to try and fail than not try at all. Gunite, thanks for asking.x


Interviews are always a two way process, they must like you, but also you must like them!


----------



## BestBefore1989

another depressingly short and light leg workout

Barbell Squat

Set 1 : 60.0x10

Set 2 : 60.0x10

Set 3 : 60.0x10

Set 4 : 80.0x10

Set 5 : 80.0x10

started a 6th set but for some reason sat back instead of squatting down, so I left the bar on the spotter bars and called an end to squats for today.

Leg Press

Set 1 : 150.0x12

Set 2 : 150.0x10

felt pain in my right knee so stopped

This is really annoying me now I need to get this sorted


----------



## Peace frog

BestBefore1989 said:


> another depressingly short and light leg workout
> 
> Barbell Squat
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x10
> 
> Set 2 : 60.0x10
> 
> Set 3 : 60.0x10
> 
> Set 4 : 80.0x10
> 
> Set 5 : 80.0x10
> 
> started a 6th set but for some reason sat back instead of squatting down, so I left the bar on the spotter bars and called an end to squats for today.
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> Set 1 : 150.0x12
> 
> Set 2 : 150.0x10
> 
> felt pain in my right knee so stopped
> 
> This is really annoying me now I need to get this sorted


Would strapping knees up help mate or is the knee to bad for that?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> Would strapping knees up help mate or is the knee to bad for that?


no mate I want to cure the problem not mask it.

I think my issue is hip, ham and ankle flexability.

I haven't been stretching properly for ages and the older I get I appear to gain flexibility slowly and loose it at the speed of light


----------



## Peace frog

BestBefore1989 said:


> no mate I want to cure the problem not mask it.
> 
> I think my issue is hip, ham and ankle flexability.
> 
> I haven't been stretching properly for ages and the older I get I appear to gain flexibility slowly and loose it at the speed of light


Yeah I guess masking it will only make it worse in the end,I've been toying with the idea of straps or sleeves as a way of maybe stopping me developing any problems


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Have you thought of doing some unilateral leg work for a couple of months mate? Some raised rear leg squats for instance. Less weight on there, and may help with mobility and stabilisers.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Have you thought of doing some unilateral leg work for a couple of months mate? Some raised rear leg squats for instance. Less weight on there, and may help with mobility and stabilisers.


Yes mate planning a 2 or 3 month 3 day push pull legs with leg work all bodyweight, so sissy squats, lunges, step ups, one legged squats etc.


----------



## BestBefore1989

so today I did another very short workout, 25 min in the gym

*Barbell Standing Military Press *

Set 1 : 30.0x5

Set 2 : 40.0x5

Set 3 : 55.0x3

Set 4 : 65.0x5

Set 5 : 65.0x5

Set 6 : 65.0x5

*Barbell Up Right Row*

Set 1 : 45.0x5 had a sudden sharp pain in my forearm so stopped at 5 reps

Set 2 : 45.0x8 used straps to try and avoid forearm pain, it appeared to work!

Set 3 : 45.0x6

*Dumbbell Arnold Press *

Set 1 : 15.0x14

Set 2 : 15.0x12

Set 3 : 15.0x10


----------



## BestBefore1989

I spent 20 min in the gym today

*Barbell Deadlift *

Set 1 : 65.0x5

Set 2 : 65.0x5

Set 3 : 100.0x5

Set 4 : 140.0x3

Set 5 : 170.0x2

Set 6 : 200.0x5


----------



## BestBefore1989

I am not happy with how things have gone for the last couple of months

I feel Fat ( Im 215lbs so no where near as big as I was before my recent cut but I have put back on 1/3rd of the weight I lost)

I feel week none of my lifts are what they should be.

I cant squat at all due to knee pain (which I think and hope is due to a lack of flexibility)

But....

Think I have a plan going forward

Monday Legs

Tuesday Flexability

Wednesday push

Thursday Flexability

Friday Legs

Saturday Pull

Sunday Rest

I tried out a local Yoga class last Thursday and I am so inflexible its embarrassing.

anyway, just coss its been a while since I lifted I did a little push session today

*Barbell Bench Press *

Set 1 : 60.0x6

Set 2 : 65.0x5

Set 3 : 70.0x5

Set 4 : 80.0x3

Set 5 : 87.5x2

Set 6 : 105.0x5

Set 7 : 105.0x5

Set 8 : 105.0x4

*Barbell Standing Military Press *

Set 1 : 30.0x5

Set 2 : 40.0x5

Set 3 : 55.0x3

Set 4 : 65.0x4

Set 5 : 65.0x3

Set 6 : 55.0x6

*EZ Bar Lying Close Grip Behind the Head Triceps Extension *

Set 1 : 30.0x20

Set 2 : 30.0x15

Set 3 : 30.0x10


----------



## Peace frog

What did you think of yoga? Doing it again? It's something I've been considering as my flexibility is sh1t I've got about as much hope as scratching my own back as a Trex would have done


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> What did you think of yoga? Doing it again? It's something I've been considering as my flexibility is sh1t I've got about as much hope as scratching my own back as a Trex would have done


there are so many types of Yoga, what I did last Thursday was Hatha and it was OK.

I must confess I was at the back of the class hoping to see some flexible yummy mummy types get all hot and bendy, and instead it was a room full of rotund women and some bald skinny bloke in the front row.

I will do that or another class (there are a number of classes around my way) as I was shocked at just how stiff and inflexible I have allowed myself to become


----------



## BestBefore1989

Did my first bodyweight only leg workout

after warming up 3 sets of burpees, 3 sets of lunge knee up's 1 set of single legged squats (only got 8 reps per leg) 2 sets of step ups.

Apart from the lunge knee up's which pumped my quads, it felt more like a cardio workout than a leg workout


----------



## Keeks

Hope all goes well with the new plan! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Work commitments left me unable to hit my gym Tuesday and Wednesday

Yesterday I did my planned yoga class but for me we spent too much time "spinning the green chakra with our breath" and not enough time stretching.

I am sorry if any of you are into Yoga and I get that it is supposed to be relaxing but for me it was irritating listening to her drone on about green light filling my chest, perhaps I lack imagination but I was just lying there thinking what a lot of b0ll0cks.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Work commitments left me unable to hit my gym Tuesday and Wednesday
> 
> Yesterday I did my planned yoga class but for me we spent too much time "spinning the green chakra with our breath" and not enough time stretching.
> 
> I am sorry if any of you are into Yoga and I get that it is supposed to be relaxing but for me it was irritating listening to her drone on about green light filling my chest, perhaps I lack imagination but I was just lying there thinking what a lot of b0ll0cks.


 :lol: Why not try a DVD at home maybe? I don't think I could go to a class as I wouldn't be able to stop laughing, I'm ridiculous with things like that and once I've got the giggles, I'm done. :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

In an attempt to fix my knee problem I have been focusing on flexibility. I knew my ankles needed work but was had not realised was how little hip rotation I have. Morning and night time I have been sitting on a baseball, working it into my Piriformis I have been stretchering and finish with a long stretch in the lying face down frog stretch which hurts like a bitch and causes me to shake uncontrollably if I go to deep.

Anyway today I decide to do a pull session and start with dead lifts, I'm on my 6th set and have 210Kg on the bar and intend to do 5 reps but on the second rep, i don't know if my form was off as the bar didn't feel much past the knees when my back felt like it didn't have anywhere near enough strength to lift the bar. I put the bar down (should have dropped it) and called it a day. My back was seizing up before I got out of the gym and my **** hurts in the same place as the frog stretch hurts it.

I'm wondering if all the passive stretching I'm doing has weakened my glutes?.

Anyway long hot bath and some anti-inflammatory pain killers and I plan to sit down and watch Game of Thrones with a couple of whiskeys and hope I feel better in the morning.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> In an attempt to fix my knee problem I have been focusing on flexibility. I knew my ankles needed work but was had not realised was how little hip rotation I have. Morning and night time I have been sitting on a baseball, working it into my Piriformis I have been stretchering and finish with a long stretch in the lying face down frog stretch which hurts like a bitch and causes me to shake uncontrollably if I go to deep.
> 
> Anyway today I decide to do a pull session and start with dead lifts, I'm on my 6th set and have 210Kg on the bar and intend to do 5 reps but on the second rep, i don't know if my form was off as the bar didn't feel much past the knees when my back felt like it didn't have anywhere near enough strength to lift the bar. I put the bar down (should have dropped it) and called it a day. My back was seizing up before I got out of the gym and my **** hurts in the same place as the frog stretch hurts it.
> 
> I'm wondering if all the passive stretching I'm doing has weakened my glutes?.
> 
> Anyway long hot bath and some anti-inflammatory pain killers and I plan to sit down and watch Game of Thrones with a couple of whiskeys and hope I feel better in the morning.


Maybe it would be a good idea to lower the weights dramatically on all exercises for a while mate. I know you are a strong deadlifter, but 210kg is a heavy enough lift for most people, let alone someone with injury issues atm. I would be thinking low weights and higher reps and a general focus on form and flexibility rather than weight lifted. I haven't mentioned weights much in my workouts until quite recently as I've considered the weight irrelevant - and too light to warrant mention lol. Just get your body used to a training routine again - make lighter weights do the work of heavier ones via form and focus, and I'm sure you'll get back to where you were and enjoy your training once again.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

good luck with the new plan mate


----------



## Rykard

if you released the muscles then you are probably using some that aren't used to liftin gheavy yet. agree with @Mingster - back off and relearn the correct form with the newly released muscles


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Maybe it would be a good idea to lower the weights dramatically on all exercises for a while mate. I know you are a strong deadlifter, but 210kg is a heavy enough lift for most people, let alone someone with injury issues atm. I would be thinking low weights and higher reps and a general focus on form and flexibility rather than weight lifted. I haven't mentioned weights much in my workouts until quite recently as I've considered the weight irrelevant - and too light to warrant mention lol. Just get your body used to a training routine again - make lighter weights do the work of heavier ones via form and focus, and I'm sure you'll get back to where you were and enjoy your training once again.


Came to a very similar conclusion mate. for the short term lower body work will be exclusively bodyweight working on flexibility and mobility and upper body work will be light weight high rep. I need to stay injury free and build back again.


----------



## Zola

Sorry to hear about recent injuries. Hope you are well and that you recover soon mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its been almost a week since I hurt myself and my glutes and lower back still hurt. I have done nothing, no exercises, no stretches, nothing for the past week.

This morning I decided to give my chest a little workout and bench press. As my lower back still hurts I didn't arch it so the bar had further to travel than normal and due to my sore glute I didn't use any leg drive. I only did 4 sets of 10 reps so not much of a workout but it was better than nothing.


----------



## BestBefore1989

My right glute and lower back are still in pain, so taking care not to stress my lower back I did seated military press. 1 set of 10 reps with the bar only as a warm up then 4 sets of 10 reps with light weights.

Plan to try some body weight stuff in the morning, burpees, lounges, that sort of thing


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have had to re-learn a lesson I had learned a long time ago.

Fasted high intensity training quickly results in glycogen depletion and leaves me feeling faint and nauseous.

Let me assure you that burpees are high intensity!

My new plan is sun salutations and steady state cardio in the mornings

Doh!


----------



## Greshie

Sun salutations???

I have this image in my head ... but what if it's cloudy? will they then be sun lamentations? :confused1:  :laugh:


----------



## Peace frog

How's the injuries doing now mate?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> How's the injuries doing now mate?


I'm coping with dynamic stretching, the plan now is to start body weight/ light weight high rep work and see how that goes.

Thanks for asking


----------



## BestBefore1989

A cautious return to the weights

4 sets of 15 reps deep box squats

3 sets of 15 reps Landmine squats

3 sets of 15 reps leg press

My lower back feels like its been worked hard but no pain :thumb:

Ill get my wife to run the deep tissue massage machine over my erectors tonight and see how I feel in the morning


----------



## Adz

Good stuff mate, easing yourself back in?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Adz said:


> Good stuff mate, easing yourself back in?


Yes mate, keeping the weights light and the reps high in the hope of avoiding injury


----------



## BestBefore1989

Back in the gym for a push workout

4 sets of 15 reps barbell bench press (had to drop the weight to get the last set out)

4 sets of 15 reps standing overhead press (again I had to drop the weight)

3 sets of 15 reps wide grip incline bench press

went to to dips but I didn't have it in me so called it a day

shoulders are on fire as I type


----------



## Peace frog

Good to see you getting back to it mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sneaked home early from work and got a quick back session in

3 sets of 10 reps body weight chin ups

2 sets of 12 reps & 1 set of 10 reps deadlift

3 sets of 15 rep wide grip lat pulldown

2 sets of 12 reps Back extensions


----------



## BestBefore1989

Managed to do a push session despite the heat

2 sets of 15 reps and 2 sets of 12 reps Barbell Bench Press (I will drop the weight again next session and get my planned 4 sets of 15)

4 sets of 15 reps Standing Overhead Press

3 sets of 10 reps bodyweight Dips

3 sets of 12 reps EZ bar Tricep Extensions

Could do with a little lie down about now


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Managed to do a push session despite the heat
> 
> 2 sets of 15 reps and 2 sets of 12 reps Barbell Bench Press (I will drop the weight again next session and get my planned 4 sets of 15)
> 
> 4 sets of 15 reps Standing Overhead Press
> 
> 3 sets of 10 reps bodyweight Dips
> 
> 3 sets of 12 reps EZ bar Tricep Extensions
> 
> Could do with a little lie down about now


Yes it's really muggy at the moment ... this morning literaly wet and warm outside


----------



## Mingster

Dropping the weight last set to get the reps is fine in my book. It means that you've thoroughly worked the muscle. I do this regularly in my workouts.


----------



## BestBefore1989

weighed myself this morning. 227lbs

I need to improve my diet and increase my water consumption, but one thing at a time.

Once I have got my training back into a routine I'm happy with I will increase my water then look at tightening up my diet.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg session

4 sets of 15 reps Box Squats

3 sets of 15 reps Landmine Squats

3 sets of 15 reps Leg Press

3 sets of 15 reps Calve Raise on the Leg Press

2 sets of 15 reps Lying Leg Curls

Had planned to do more but that took me over an hour and I was knackered


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Leg session
> 
> 4 sets of 15 reps Box Squats
> 
> 3 sets of 15 reps Landmine Squats
> 
> 3 sets of 15 reps Leg Press
> 
> 3 sets of 15 reps Calve Raise on the Leg Press
> 
> 2 sets of 15 reps Lying Leg Curls
> 
> Had planned to do more but that took me over an hour and I was knackered


know what you mean I got carried away on Friday lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

I should have trained Back on Tuesday but I didn't get in from work until late

I was then going to train Back Yesterday but it was just to hot in my garage.

So this morning I had a banana and a strong black coffee and 20 min later I hit the gym

Chin ups 3 sets of 10

Wide grip Lat Pulldown 3 sets of 12

Bent over row 2 sets of 12 1 set of 8

Deadlift 1 set of 15. As soon as I put the last rep down I felt faint and unable to breath correctly. I was only using 100kg so it wasn't the weight, it was either glycogen depletion, something I know effects me when I train at high intensity fasted, but I would have thought the banana I had would have prevented that, or it was a blood pressure thing as I sometimes feel faint if I get up too fast.

Either way that ended my workout


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's push session was

3 sets of 15 reps and 1 set of 12 reps Barbell Bench Press

4 sets of 15 reps Standing Overhead Press

3 sets of 15 reps Barbell Incline Bench Press

3 sets of 12 reps Lateral Raise


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg session

3 sets of 15 reps Barbell Squats

3 sets of 15 reps Landmine Squats

3 sets of 15 reps Leg press

Finished off with some single leg split squats done more for the stretch in the rear legs quad than anything else

sweat poring off me and panting like a dog.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterdays pull session was

2 sets of 12 reps, 1 set of 10 reps Chin Ups

3 sets of 15 reps Dead lifts

3 sets of 15 reps Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns

3 sets of 10 reps Bent Over Row

3 sets of 10 reps Dumbbell Curls

I need to spend some time on here and learn how to navigate the new forum


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB...I can't like you cos I've done too many, sod! LIKE......hehe

feels weird doesn't it? Hopefully things will start going normal in a few days..otherwise I'm stuffed...lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there BB...I can't like you cos I've done too many, sod! LIKE......hehe
> 
> feels weird doesn't it? Hopefully things will start going normal in a few days..otherwise I'm stuffed...lol


New job, new forum...Its all change

" The secret of change is to focus all of your energy, not on fighting the old, but on building the new."

Socrates.

Push session

4 sets of 15 reps Bench Press

4 sets of 15 reps Standing Overhead Press

3 sets of dips, 12 / 11 / 5

3 sets of 12 reps of EZ bar upright row

3 sets of 12 reps EZ bar Triceps Extensions.


----------



## 25434

Thou art wise ob1......I'm embracing it all......and currentlyembracing a glass of Chablis to celebrate the inland revenue writing to me to say they've been over taxing me for the last 14 months and I'm due a nice cheque...whoooopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...........


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Thou art wise ob1......I'm embracing it all......and currentlyembracing a glass of Chablis to celebrate the inland revenue writing to me to say they've been over taxing me for the last 14 months and I'm due a nice cheque...whoooopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...........


awsome news, I hope it had lots of digits in the number


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg session tonight

4 sets of 15 reps of deep Barbell Squats

3 sets of 15 reps of Landmine Squats

3 sets of 15 reps of Leg Press

3 sets of 15 reps of Calve Raise on the leg press

finished with some Bulgarian Split Squats to stretch out my quads


----------



## 25434

Eyup 'ainsome!  hope you are ok. I see dirk mc flurry has turned up, bot bleedin time too! Hehe...I was wondering if u have from bigfella? I miss him. I hope he is ok. If you're in touch off the board please give him my regards? Cheers..

hope you are having a good weekend. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Eyup 'ainsome!  hope you are ok. I see dirk mc flurry has turned up, bot bleedin time too! Hehe...I was wondering if u have from bigfella? I miss him. I hope he is ok. If you're in touch off the board please give him my regards? Cheers..
> 
> hope you are having a good weekend. X


I saw the big man not long ago. He's had a run of bad luck after the fall and the torn tendon, his wounded leg went septic and they had to dig lumps out of his leg so understandably he's been feeling a bit down. Sadly I've been of no use to him. I had to find alternative employment last month so I've been busy running around doing my own thing and have only visited him the once.

I'm sure hell be back, you cant keep a good man down.


----------



## Greshie

> I saw the big man not long ago. He's had a run of bad luck after the fall and the torn tendon, his wounded leg went septic and they had to dig lumps out of his leg so understandably he's been feeling a bit down. Sadly I've been of no use to him. I had to find alternative employment last month so I've been busy running around doing my own thing and have only visited him the once.
> 
> I'm sure hell be back, you cant keep a good man down.


Ouch! pass on my regards if you do see him..hope he gets better soon!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I just don't have the ability to recover quickly enough to stay with my planned High rep Pull, Push, Legs 3 days on 1 day off.

I am switching to an upper, lower 2 days on 1 day off routine to see if I can cope with that better.

Plan is to start Monday.


----------



## 25434

Good plan BB. Try different stuff till one works. Thanks for update on bigfella.....


----------



## Keeks

Ahh, sorry to hear that about Biglbs, pass on my regards and hope he's back soon. And good luck with the new plan, hope you're well too.


----------



## BestBefore1989

First day of my new 2 on 1 off routine

I changed the rep range a bit as well so I had to guess what weight to work with

Barbell Bench Press 3 sets of 8, 1 set of 10

Bent over row 3 sets of 8, 1 set of 10

Dumbbell Arnold press 2 sets of 12, 1 set of 10

Curls for the girls 2 sets of 12, 1 set of 10

Cable Rope push down 3 sets of 12


----------



## 25434

I do the Arnold's as part of a finisher thing I do on delts. I hardly use a big weight but it doesn't half tire out me arms.....it's a challenge ..hehe....nice sess there..


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did a lower body workout tonight

Front Squats (done with my heals on a plate) 4 sets of 8 reps

Barbell Dead lift 4 sets of 8 reps

Dumbbell Lunges 3 sets of 12 reps

Lying Leg Curls 3 sets of 12 reps

Calf Raises 3 sets of 12 reps


----------



## 25434

Ooooooooooooooeeeerrrrrrrr.....front squats...bleeeuuurrrgh...can't stand them, most uncomfortable. Well done you, I've given up on em......


----------



## 25434

Hey there, just wondering if you are ok....all me boys going a bit AWOL at the mo....hahaa.....it vewwy vewwy strangely coincides with me returning to my journal!  Hope you are ok, and just taking time out rather than giving up...don't do that....  happy weekend to you and the fam....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there, just wondering if you are ok....all me boys going a bit AWOL at the mo....hahaa.....it vewwy vewwy strangely coincides with me returning to my journal!  Hope you are ok, and just taking time out rather than giving up...don't do that....  happy weekend to you and the fam....


Hi Hun, thanks. Yes I'm OK.

My new job has me away from home a lot at the moment. My diet has gone to hell and I struggle to find the time,energy and sometimes simply somewhere to train.

Things will calm down and I will get into the swing of things


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did an upper body workout for about an hour today and I have packed my green fitstream band in my bag, so if I have to resort to doing squats in the hotel room at least I can add between 25 and 55 KG of resistance.


----------



## 25434

Body squats are pretty good BB. I do them at work, lol!! At the photocopier, I try to sneak in 20 at a time, hurr hurrr.....I'm doing a 30 day squat challenge, just for the helluvit....just do what u can BB.....x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Back home after a long and trying week away and a four and a half hour drive home.

I managed to get 3 workouts in over the week, two upper body and one lower body workout.

( Im not soo lazy Flubs :tongue: )

Things should calm down a bit now, or at least I hope they will, so with luck I shall be able to get into some kind of routine again.


----------



## 25434

Eeeeeeeekkk!!!!!  :whistling: :lol: :lol: You saw that then? 

I pi did that on purpose to see if you would see it......I was teasing you.......I know you were doing work etc....I was just being naughty...hehee.....

great at that u still managed to do some workouts while you were away, well done BB. Good to see ya.....just gotta get that idle good for nothing big fella back on board and all will be well.... :blink:

have a great weekend. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Fell asleep on the sofa after work so didn't go to the gym until very late and only did a short session

4 sets of 8 reps barbell Squats

4 sets of 8 reps stiff legged dead lift

only doing that took half an hour!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I managed an upper body workout today

4 sets of 8 reps bench press

4 sets of 8 reps bent over row

3 sets of 12 reps Arnold press

3 sets of 12 reps curls

3 sets of 12 reps triceps pushdown


----------



## BestBefore1989

I managed part of my planned leg workout tonight

4 sets of 8 reps front squats

4 sets of 8 reps barbell dead lifts

3 sets of 12 reps weighted lunges

Just doing that took almost an hour and the lunges about finished me off!


----------



## Rykard

lunges kill me too


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> I managed part of my planned leg workout tonight
> 
> 4 sets of 8 reps front squats
> 
> 4 sets of 8 reps barbell dead lifts
> 
> 3 sets of 12 reps weighted lunges
> 
> Just doing that took almost an hour and the lunges about finished me off!


Yup. Lunges will do that to a man. For added spice, try reverse lunges, or better still single leg squats!


----------



## Peace frog

Supersetting my lunges with leg extensions at the minute,killer


----------



## BestBefore1989

In September last year I embarked upon a diet to lose weight for my 25th wedding anniversary holiday.

With the help of Liam I managed to shift 40lbs of fat from my body in 23 weeks.

Sadly after the holiday I allowed life to mess things up a bit; I injured myself and put on weight.

I don't have any holidays to look forward to, and the way things look right now I shan't have one next year but I do want to lose weight and I believe I do better when I have a specific target in mind.

So, in 23 weeks time it's my birthday. 

My Plan is simple; following the advice I got from Liam last year I shall aim to be sub 200lbs by my birthday. :thumbup1:

My starting point this year is 12lbs lighter than last year so that's a help but I'm not as strong as I was this time last year.

It's not easy to compare as last year I was training in my preferred 3 to 5 rep range and this year right now as part of my injury recovery, I'm training in 8 to 12.

Using a 1 rep calculator, year on year my bench is down 15kg; my squat is down by 50kg and my dead lift is down 76kg, so I may weigh less but I am carrying less muscle.

I shall, of course, continue to work to improve my lifts while losing body fat.


----------



## Greshie

As your recovery continues you'll be able to up the weights and down the reps ! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I just did an upper body workout.









Barbell Incline Bench Press Set 1 : 80.0x8
Set 2 : 80.0x8
Set 3 : 80.0x8
Set 4 : 90.0x8









Wide Grip Lat Pulldown Set 1 : 60.0x8
Set 2 : 60.0x8
Set 3 : 60.0x8
Set 4 : 60.0x8









Barbell Standing Military Press Set 1 : 40.0x12
Set 2 : 40.0x12
Set 3 : 40.0x12









Barbell Front Raise Set 1 Wide grip : 20.0x12
Set 2 Mid Grip: 20.0x12
Set 3 Narrow Grip : 20.0x12









Dip Set 1 : 5.0x12
Set 2 : 5.0x12
Set 3 : 5.0x15


----------



## Mingster

Stick to the plan mate. You can do it. You'll have the physique you want if you put the work in :thumbup1:

Of course, when you get there you'll want more


----------



## BestBefore1989

I noticed a squeak in the collar of my barbell last night, so I did a little maintenance work on my bars this morning. I guess there is more moisture in my garage that I thought.

This afternoon was a lower body workout









Barbell Squat

Set 1 : 60.0x8
Set 2 : 100.0x8
Set 3 : 110.0x8
Set 4 : 120.0x8









Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift

Set 1 : 110.0x8
Set 2 : 110.0x8
Set 3 : 110.0x8
Set 4 : 110.0x8









Leg Press Machine With One Leg

Set 1 : 100.0x12
Set 2 : 100.0x12
Set 3 : 100.0x12









Lying Leg Curls

Set 1 : 20.0x12
Set 2 : 25.0x12
Set 3 : 25.0x12


----------



## 25434

Great start to a new aim BB.....wahaayeeeee.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was an upper body workout day









Barbell Bench Press

Set 1 : 95.0x8
Set 2 : 95.0x8
Set 3 : 95.0x8
Set 4 : 97.5x7









Barbell Bent Over Row

Set 1 : 85.0x8
Set 2 : 85.0x8
Set 3 : 85.0x8
Set 4 : 85.0x8









Dumbbell Arnold Press

Set 1 : 15.0x12
Set 2 : 15.0x12
Set 3 : 15.0x12









Barbell Curl

Set 1 : 35.0x12
Set 2 : 35.0x12
Set 3 : 35.0x12









Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown

Set 1 : 40.0x12
Set 2 : 40.0x12
Set 3 : 40.0x12


----------



## Keeks

Great to have a plan and goal in sight :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Lower body workout A today










Barbell Front Squat

Set 1 : 40.0x8
Set 2 : 50.0x8
Set 3 : 60.0x5 ( bar slid off left shoulder. Tried 3 or so reps with several different grips but went back to cross over grip)
Set 4 : 60.0x8










Barbell Deadlift

Set 1 : 120.0x8
Set 2 : 120.0x8
Set 3 : 120.0x8
Set 4 : 120.0x8










Dumbbell Lunges

Set 1 : 15.0x12

Set 2 : 15.0x12
Set 3 : 15.0x12


----------



## 25434

Dumbbell lunges.....hurrr hurrr......painful........ :thumb

thazzmaboiiii.......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Upper Body workout B










Barbell Incline Bench Press

Set 1 : 85.0x8

Set 2 : 85.0x8
Set 3 : 85.0x8
Set 4 : 90.0x7 :angry:










Wide Grip Lat Pulldown

Set 1 : 65.0x8

Set 2 : 65.0x8
Set 3 : 65.0x8
Set 4 : 65.0x8










Barbell Standing Military Press

Set 1 : 45.0x12
Set 2 : 45.0x12
Set 3 : 45.0x12










Barbell Front Raise

Set 1 Wide Grip: 25.0x10

Set 2 Mid Grip: 25.0x10
Set 3 Narrow Grip: 25.0x10










Dip

Set 1 : 7.5x12

Set 2 : 7.5x12
Set 3 : 7.5x11 :angry:


----------



## Mingster

Getting back to it now mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Guess my diet needs tightening up, that or I'm going to have to add in some cardio


----------



## Peace frog

Looks like you back into now mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was a lower body day

Barbell Squat










Set 1 : 80.0x8
Set 2 : 110.0x8
Set 3 : 120.0x8
Set 4 : 130.0x8

Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift










Set 1 : 120.0x8
Set 2 : 120.0x8
Set 3 : 120.0x8
Set 4 : 120.0x8

Leg Press










My knees hurt after the single leg pressing earlier in the week so I swapped for a standard leg press

Set 1 : 200.0x12
Set 2 : 200.0x12
Set 3 : 200.0x12

Calf Press On Leg Press










Set 1 : 200.0x12
Set 2 : 200.0x12
Set 3 : 200.0x24 sets 1 and 2 done slow and controlled set 3 was fast and furious and done until my calves seized up


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'm liking the little pictures!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I hardly slept at all last night, work was knackering and one of those days when you don't get to stop for lunch, so with little sleep and no lunch I was expecting my workout to be poor, in fact I almost put it off until tomorrow.

However I did drag myself into the gym and did









Barbell Bench Press

Set 1 : 97.5x8
Set 2 : 97.5x8
Set 3 : 97.5x8
Set 4 : 97.5x8









Barbell Bent Over Row

Set 1 : 90.0x8
Set 2 : 90.0x8
Set 3 : 90.0x8
Set 4 : 90.0x8









Dumbbell Arnold Press

Set 1 : 17.0x12
Set 2 : 17.0x12
Set 3 : 17.0x11









Barbell Curl

Set 1 : 37.5x12
Set 2 : 37.5x11
Set 3 : 37.5x10









Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown

Set 1 : 42.5x12
Set 2 : 42.5x12
Set 3 : 42.5x10

OK its nothing special but its a lot better than I was expecting


----------



## 25434

Well done BB! You don't need to do "special". You just need to "do". And you did do dat din't you?

so well done and hooray for us! I mean you...no I don't, I mean all of us!! We're all brilliant...yayeeeeeeeeeeee........ :thumb x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Legs tonight but only did half my workout 










Barbell Front Squat

Set 1 : 40.0x8
Set 2 : 50.0x8
Set 3 : 60.0x8
Set 4 : 70.0x8









Barbell Deadlift

Set 1 : 130.0x8
Set 2 : 130.0x8
Set 3 : 130.0x8
Set 4 : 130.0x8

Should have then done lunges,

I increased the weight by 2kg each hand on last time, lunged forward with my right leg and promptly fell over :angry: Dam it I thought I was past that. Tried and fell a second time then gave up.

I will drop the weights back down next time, just in case that had something to do with it and put it down to just one of "those" days


----------



## 25434

Half is better than none,you ole lungerer you....I've done that too, who hasn't? Come on mister...chins up! I mean chin up! Chin up! :lol:  :lol: x. Just teasing ya.....


----------



## Peace frog

How's the knee problem holding up now? Looks like your pushing legs harder again


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Legs tonight but only did half my workout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbell Front Squat Set 1 : 40.0x8
> Set 2 : 50.0x8
> Set 3 : 60.0x8
> Set 4 : 70.0x8
> 
> 
> Barbell Deadlift Set 1 : 130.0x8
> Set 2 : 130.0x8
> Set 3 : 130.0x8
> Set 4 : 130.0x8
> 
> Should have then done lunges,
> 
> I increased the weight by 2kg each hand on last time, lunged forward with my right leg and promptly fell over :angry: Dam it I thought I was past that. Tried and fell a second time then gave up.
> 
> I will drop the weights back down next time, just in case that had something to do with it and put it down to just one of "those" days


Have you tried reverse lunges? They seem to put less stress on my knees. you might find them easier


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Have you tried reverse lunges? They seem to put less stress on my knees. you might find them easier


thanks mate, if I still have problems next time, Ill try that.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Barbell Incline Bench Press Set 1 : 87.5x8
Set 2 : 87.5x8
Set 3 : 87.5x8
Set 4 : 87.5x7









Wide Grip Lat Pulldown Set 1 : 65.0x8
Set 2 : 65.0x8
Set 3 : 65.0x8
Set 4 : 65.0x9









Barbell Standing Military Press Set 1 : 45.0x12
Set 2 : 45.0x12
Set 3 : 45.0x12









Barbell Front Raise Wide Grip : 25.0x12
Mid Grip : 25.0x12
Narrow Grip : 25.0x10









Dip Set 1 : 7.5x12
Set 2 : 7.5x12
Set 3 : 7.5x12


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ive been training 2 on 1 off for 5 weeks now and as the weight slowly goes up i have been getting increasingly tired and sore. I think ive pushed my powers of recovery about as i can so Im going to switch to a 3 day a week workout for a month or so. I shall take the weekend to recover and do some gentle stretching and start again on Monday, i might even switch up my rep range.


----------



## Greshie

> Ive been training 2 on 1 off for 5 weeks now and as the weight slowly goes up i have been getting increasingly tired and sore. I think ive pushed my powers of recovery about as i can so Im going to switch to a 3 day a week workout for a month or so. I shall take the weekend to recover and do some gentle stretching and start again on Monday, i might even switch up my rep range.


Always a good idea to switch things around a bit. I've also found training more than three days a week can get wearing after a while; I suspect it might be an age thing, the older you get the longer it takes to recover....... also other 'stuff' going on in your life can affect recovery...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Always a good idea to switch things around a bit. I've also found training more than three days a week can get wearing after a while; I suspect it might be an age thing, the older you get the longer it takes to recover....... also other 'stuff' going on in your life can affect recovery...


Mate, next to your other stuff, I have nothing I can complain about!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Only lost 1lb this week, so plainly I need to either add in some cardio or cut calories.

To be honest I've not been as consistent with my diet as I should have been. so until I get that sorted I don't want to change the plan.

So instead I'm going to start adding cardio.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peace frog said:


> How's the knee problem holding up now? Looks like your pushing legs harder again


sorry mate. I missed this post somehow.

Knees ache for a day or two after my leg workouts but not enough to stop me from working out


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Knees ache for a day or two after my leg workouts but not enough to stop me from working out


good....is it time to bring out my tigger roarrrrrr?

groeaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhgggghhhhhhhh....cough...cough....


----------



## Greshie

Weight loss is going in the right direction .... just ! :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Not a bad start to the day, i did 15min cardio and at least that again stretching. Ive had 4 eggs and 60g of salmon for breakfast, all my days food is packed and im off to work. I've got legs planned for tonight :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Barbell Squat

Set 1 : 60.0x12
Set 2 : 100.0x6
Set 3 : 110.0x6
Set 4 : 120.0x6
Set 5 : 130.0x6









Leg Press

Set 1 : 150.0x15
Set 2 : 150.0x15
Set 3 : 150.0x15
Set 4 : 150.0x15
Set 5 : 150.0x20









Leg Extensions

Set 1 : 30.0x25
Set 2 : 30.0x25
Set 3 : 30.0x25
Set 4 : 30.0x20









Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift

Set 1 : 70.0x10
Set 2 : 120.0x8
Set 3 : 120.0x8
Set 4 : 150.0x8


----------



## 25434

Eouffffffff.....ouch? I foresee much aching of the legs tomorrow....hehe....well done BB


----------



## BestBefore1989

Oops, over slept so no cardio this morning, Chest tonight


----------



## 25434

Oi oi BB...  I might be doing chest tomorrow myself, hope it's going ok. Guess who I've spotted? Hehe...softie chops...oh yes, laaa laaaaaaaaaa the gangs all here....do be do be dooo, dooo.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Home late from work and had to cut my workout short so I didn't miss the start of the United game









Barbell Incline Bench Press

Set 1 : 60.0x4
Set 2 : 80.0x4
Set 3 : 100.0x4
Set 4 : 100.0x4









Incline press to upper pec

Set 1 : 60.0x8
Set 2 : 60.0x8
Set 3 : 60.0x8
Set 4 : 60.0x15









Dumbbell Fly

Set 1 : 15.0x15
Set 2 : 15.0x15









Barbell Bench Press

Set 1 : 60.0x12
Set 2 : 70.0x10
Set 3 : 80.0x8
Set 4 : 90.0x6
Set 5 : 100.0x4


----------



## Peace frog

Was going to like that session until I see united on it haha


----------



## BestBefore1989

Did 30 min cardio tonight, its been a while and I found it hard going


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Did 30 min cardio tonight, its been a while and I found it hard going


You'll get used to it again in no time. Hope all is going well anyway.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> You'll get used to it again in no time. Hope all is going well anyway.


 I certainly hope so. 

Thanks, yes so far so good, slowly adapting to the transition from ticking over to pushing hard :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Barbell Deadlift

Set 1 : 100.0x6
Set 2 : 130.0x6
Set 3 : 130.0x6
Set 4 : 160.0x6

I've lost a lot of grip strength; I had to use the alternating grip on the last set










Barbell Bent Over Row

Set 1 : 60.0x8
Set 2 : 70.0x8
Set 3 : 80.0x8
Set 4 : 90.0x8










Wide Grip Lat Pulldown

Set 1 : 65.0x8
Set 2 : 65.0x8
Set 3 : 65.0x8










Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl

Set 1 : 15.0x15
Set 2 : 15.0x12
Set 3 : 15.0x12


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> I certainly hope so.
> 
> Thanks, yes so far so good, slowly adapting to the transition from ticking over to pushing hard :thumb


I'm the same. I have a break from cardio, come back to it and the first few sessions nearly kill me, after a few though its' so much easier.

Glad its' going well! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Barbell Shoulder Press

Set 1 : 30.0x8
Set 2 : 40.0x8
Set 3 : 50.0x8
Set 4 : 60.0x6









Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise

Set 1 : 10.0x12
Set 2 : 10.0x12









Dumbbell Lateral Raise

Set 1 : 14.0x8
Set 2 : 14.0x8









Dumbbell Shoulder Press

strict 20 second rest between setsSet 1 : 14.0x15
Set 2 : 14.0x10
Set 3 : 10.0x12
Set 4 : 10.0x10









Cable Triceps Pushdown

Set 1 : 40.0x10
Set 2 : 40.0x10









Dumbbell One Arm Triceps Extension

Set 1 : 10.0x10
Set 2 : 10.0x10


----------



## BestBefore1989

weight in this morning and dam it I haven't lost any weight at all.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Peace frog said:


> Was going to like that session until I see united on it haha


you and me both


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> weight in this morning and dam it I haven't lost any weight at all.
> 
> View attachment 113983


you tracking your bf mate? body recomp and all that. Anyway, you have. You lost half a pound. We all know your weight can fluctuate up and down by lbs over the course of a month, so a reduction of half a pound is not to be sniffed at. Don't get down.


----------



## 25434

Hey he


----------



## 25434

^^^^^.....well that was informative wasn't it? :lol: humph....I can't even remember what I was trying to say now, ..siggghhh...

hey BB....you're doing ok, keep going muster, keep going...


----------



## BestBefore1989

should have trained legs yesterday but got home from work so late it didn't happen.

Got home late again tonight and fell asleep on the sofa, I did just drag myself into the gym but only did a short workout. Two exercises, in and out in 30 min








Barbell Squat

Set 1 : 60.0x12
Set 2 : 100.0x6
Set 3 : 120.0x6
Set 4 : 130.0x6









Leg Press

Set 1 : 200.0x15
Set 2 : 200.0x15
Set 3 : 200.0x15
Set 4 : 200.0x15
Set 5 : 200.0x15


----------



## BestBefore1989

Worked late and I wanted to watch the football so I did a 15min workout









Barbell Incline Bench Press

Set 1 : 60.0x4
Set 2 : 80.0x4
Set 3 : 100.0x4
Set 4 : 100.0x5








Incline press to upper pec

Set 1 : 65.0x8
Set 2 : 65.0x8
Set 3 : 65.0x8
Set 4 : 65.0x10


----------



## 25434

What is the difference between those two presses is it the angle of the press itself or the width of your hands or something? I do incline and sometimes decline for upper.

good that you did something BB. Take care mister.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> What is the difference between those two presses is it the angle of the press itself or the width of your hands or something? I do incline and sometimes decline for upper.
> 
> good that you did something BB. Take care mister.


I do use a wider grip for the incline press to upper pec but the main thing is its an incline version of the guillotine press.

If your doing a decline press your working your lower chest Hun, I prefer wide grip dips for that, but that's only coss I keep sliding down the bench when I do declines :whistling:


----------



## 25434

Decline is lower chest? Fook! I.....I.....need to change that then, I thought it worked bits on top of your boobs...humph...lol...durrrrr.... :whistling: ah well....at least I'm consistently pap! Haha....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Only lost another lb this week but given that I didn't have a good week diet wise and that due to work I missed two workouts I cant complain


----------



## BestBefore1989

Decided to change my workout days to try and minimise work from effecting my plan.

I will now train Sat and Sun, rest Mon, train Tues and Wed rest Thur and Fri .

That way if anything happens Tue or Wed I can move to Thur and still have Fri as rest before starting again.

tonight I did








Barbell Squat Set 1 : 60.0x12
Set 2 : 100.0x6
Set 3 : 120.0x6
Set 4 : 130.0x6
Set 5 : 140.0x6


Leg Press Set 1 : 220.0x15
Set 2 : 220.0x15
Set 3 : 220.0x15
Set 4 : 220.0x15
Set 5 : 220.0x15

I was planing to do some lunges and SLD but to be honest I was knackered,


----------



## BestBefore1989

Chest workout today.and for the first time in ages I enjoyed the workout today. Don't know why, wish I did so I could duplicate it.

Anyway I did;








Barbell Incline Bench Press

Set 1 : 60.0x4
Set 2 : 80.0x4
Set 3 : 100.0x4
Set 4 : 100.0x4








Incline press to upper pec

Set 1 : 70.0x8
Set 2 : 70.0x8
Set 3 : 70.0x8
Set 4 : 70.0x11








Dumbbell Fly

Set 1 : 15.0x15
Set 2 : 15.0x20








Barbell Bench Press

Set 1 : 60.0x12
Set 2 : 70.0x10
Set 3 : 80.0x8
Set 4 : 90.0x6
Set 5 : 100.0x4
Set 6 : 110.0x2

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press Superset with Push Up

















Set 1 : 25.0x10 Set 1 : 12

Set 2 : 25.0x10 Set 2 : 12
Set 3 : 25.0x10 Set 3 : 12


----------



## Peace frog

Looks like your really getting back into it now


----------



## BestBefore1989

Home late again and I didn't want to delay my back session so I did the basics

Barbell Deadlift










Set 1 : 100.0x6
Set 2 : 130.0x6
Set 3 : 150.0x6
Set 4 : 170.0x6

Chin Up










Set 1 : assisted x15
Set 2 : assisted x10
Set 3 : assisted x8
Set 4 : assisted x7

Barbell Bent Over Row










Set 1 : 70.0x8
Set 2 : 70.0x8
Set 3 : 70.0x8
Set 4 : 60.0x8
Set 5 : 60.0x8


----------



## BestBefore1989

tonight's little shoulder workout went like this

Barbell Shoulder Press










Set 1 : 30.0x8
Set 2 : 40.0x8
Set 3 : 50.0x8
Set 4 : 60.0x8

Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise










Set 1 : 12.0x12
Set 2 : 12.0x12

Dumbbell Lateral Raise










Set 1 : 14.0x8
Set 2 : 14.0x8

Dumbbell Shoulder Press










Done with 20 seconds rest between sets

Set 1 : 14.0x15
Set 2 : 14.0x15
Set 3 : 14.0x10
Set 4 : 14.0x6

Barbell Front Raise










Set 1 wide grip : 20.0x12
Set 2 mid grip: 20.0x12
Set 3 close grip: 20.0x12

I love these, they hurt like hell


----------



## BestBefore1989

Last week didn't go to plan, I didn't drink enough water and my food was all over the shop so not surprisingly not only didn't I loose weight, I gained a little.

Im quite happy with that as to be fair I was expecting it to be worst


----------



## BestBefore1989

I should have done legs yesterday but an unplanned in-laws visit put an end to that.

Today I did;

Barbell Squat










I need to get my form back.

3 reps into a warm up set and my right knee is in pain, its only 70kg so it's not heavy, its my form.

I put my tyre behind me and do a touch and go box squat and everything is fine.

Set 1 : 70.0x12
Set 2 : 110.0x6
Set 3 : 130.0x6
Set 4 : 140.0x6
Set 5 : 150.0x6

Leg Press










These are done without allowing the weight to touch the bottom stop and without locking out my knees at the top.

Set 1 : 230.0x15
Set 2 : 230.0x15
Set 3 : 230.0x15
Set 4 : 230.0x15
Set 5 : 230.0x15

Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift










Set 1 : 70.0x12
Set 2 : 110.0x10
Set 3 : 130.0x8
Set 4 : 160.0x6

Dumbbell Lunges










Set 1 : 15.0x10

Set 2 : 15.0x10

I missed a set out but to be honest, I'm just pleased I didn't fall over


----------



## 25434

Good session, one missed set won't harm....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

your legs are going to be sore tomorrow mate


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> your legs are going to be sore tomorrow mate


yes, agreed....poor BB.....

:lol: :thumb :lol: :whistling: ......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Chest today,

Barbell Incline Bench Press










Set 1 : 60.0x4
Set 2 : 80.0x4
Set 3 : 100.0x4
Set 4 : 102.5x4

Incline press to upper pec










Set 1 : 75.0x8
Set 2 : 75.0x8
Set 3 : 75.0x8
Set 4 : 75.0x12

Dumbbell Fly










Set 1 : 18.0x15
Set 2 : 18.0x15

Barbell Bench Press










Set 1 : 60.0x12
Set 2 : 70.0x10
Set 3 : 80.0x8
Set 4 : 90.0x6
Set 5 : 90.0x4 - Yes, I forgot to add weight to the bar! :blush: 
Set 6 : 100.0x4
Set 7 : 110.0x1

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press / Push Up Superset

















Set 1 : 22.5x15 15 Rep
Set 2 : 22.5x14 10 Rep
Set 3 : 22.5x12 8 Rep


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've been stupidly busy at work in my new job which has resulted in me missing a couple of workouts.

I managed to squeeze a quick workout on Saturday which was shoulder work as they are IMO my weakest bodypart.

On the plus side I sold about 450Kg of standard weights that I no longer use and put the money towards a little present for myself.










Powerblock sports 90 stages 1 and 2. So they go from 2kg to 41kg per hand.

When I can afford it, you can add a 3rd stage to take them up to 59kg per hand

Today I did legs

Barbell Squat










Set 1 : 80.0x12
Set 2 : 110.0x6
Set 3 : 140.0x6
Set 4 : 150.0x6
Set 5 : 160.0x6

Leg Press










Set 1 : 230.0x15
Set 2 : 230.0x15
Set 3 : 230.0x15
Set 4 : 230.0x15
Set 5 : 230.0x15

Leg Extensions










Set 1 : 30.0x25
Set 2 : 30.0x7 Felt my right knee twinge so called it a day. I don't want an injury just as I'm starting to feel like I'm getting back into it.


----------



## 25434

Now that is a weird coincidence, coz I've been Loki g at some of those myself, but small ones so I can workout at home if I can't be assed to go to the guy in the bad weather....would be very interested in hearing how you go with them?

ive heard some of the lock things can be a bit dodgy in the cheaper sets but I'm willing to save a bit more to get better ones if you give them the thumbs up BB.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Now that is a weird coincidence, coz I've been Loki g at some of those myself, but small ones so I can workout at home if I can't be assed to go to the guy in the bad weather....would be very interested in hearing how you go with them?
> 
> ive heard some of the lock things can be a bit dodgy in the cheaper sets but I'm willing to save a bit more to get better ones if you give them the thumbs up BB.


The Sport 9.0 stage 1 gives you 16 pairs of dumbbells, from 2kg up to 22.5kgs so I needed at least the stage 2 add on. So far I'm loving them.

The only thing that I don't like is the weight steps,EG 9kg, 13.5Kg etc but I understand that they are built for the yanks so they are Lbs steps converted into Kg.

LOL I'm even trying to source magnets that weigh .25Kg so I can have 10kg dumbbells :lol:

Other than that they are fantastic, you can change weight so quickly, the ends are flat so they don't hurt your knee when lifting 40kg dumbbells up to the start position of the exercise

I guess there is a reason why you see so many second hand blowflex adjustable dumbbells selling on ebay but you hardly ever see a pair of Power blocks :thumb


----------



## Peace frog

They look like a great bit of kit,wanted some when I trained at home so much better than [email protected] spin locks


----------



## BestBefore1989

Bit of a disappointing workout tonight.

Did the chest workout I had planned for yesterday

Barbell Incline Bench Press










Set 1 : 60.0x4
Set 2 : 80.0x4
Set 3 : 100.0x4

Stopped a set short as I was getting pain in my left shoulder. I don't know if its to close to my Saturday Shoulder workout or if I somehow varied my set up as I've never had that before

Incline Press to Upper Pec










Set 1 : 80.0x4
I tried but my left shoulder was far from happy so rather than hurt myself I stopped

Dumbbell Fly










Set 1 : 18.0x15
Set 2 : 18.0x15
Set 3 : 18.0x15
Set 4 : 18.0x15

these felt OK so I did an extra couple of sets to make up for the missed incline pressing

Barbell Bench Press










Set 1 : 60.0x12
Set 2 : 70.0x10
Set 3 : 80.0x8
Set 4 : 90.0x6
Set 5 : 100.0x4
Set 6 : 110.0x2

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press / Push Up Super set

















Set 1 : 22.5x15 Set 1 : 15 Rep
Set 2 : 22.5x14 Set 2 : 10 Rep
Set 3 : 22.5x11 Set 3 : 8 Rep


----------



## 25434

Noice one squirrel, Noice one...mind that shoulder though. I still remember the pain I had with mine when it went. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

It was back tonight.

Barbell Deadlift










Set 1 : 110.0x6
Set 2 : 140.0x6
Set 3 : 160.0x6
Set 4 : 180.0x6

I cant believe how much grip strength I've lost. The last set I had chalk and was using an alternating grip but I still almost lost grip towards the end. My forearms where knackered after that

Pull Up










Set 1 : 0.0x15
Set 2 : 0.0x12
Set 3 : 0.0x9
Set 4 : 0.0x4

My forearms where on fire after that

Barbell Bent Over Row










done with straps as by now my forearms are screaming

Set 1 : 60.0x8
Set 2 : 60.0x8
Set 3 : 60.0x8
Set 4 : 60.0x8
Set 5 : 60.0x8

was getting tired and on the 3rd set I banged the bar down on the top of my right knee. which given it was only 60kg hurt like a bitch.

Called it a day after that.

I'm unsure if I will use straps for future dead lifts so I can continue to work back up in weight or, and I am leaning towards, upping the reps on each set in order to build back up my grip


----------



## Rykard

> It was back tonight.
> 
> Barbell Deadlift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set 1 : 110.0x6
> Set 2 : 140.0x6
> Set 3 : 160.0x6
> Set 4 : 180.0x6
> 
> I cant believe how much grip strength I've lost. The last set I had chalk and was using an alternating grip but I still almost lost grip towards the end. My forearms where knackered after that
> 
> Pull Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set 1 : 0.0x15
> Set 2 : 0.0x12
> Set 3 : 0.0x9
> Set 4 : 0.0x4
> 
> My forearms where on fire after that
> 
> Barbell Bent Over Row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done with straps as by now my forearms are screaming
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x8
> Set 2 : 60.0x8
> Set 3 : 60.0x8
> Set 4 : 60.0x8
> Set 5 : 60.0x8
> 
> was getting tired and on the 3rd set I banged the bar down on the top of my right knee. which given it was only 60kg hurt like a bitch.
> 
> Called it a day after that.
> 
> I'm unsure if I will use straps for future dead lifts so I can continue to work back up in weight or, and I am leaning towards, upping the reps on each set in order to build back up my grip


don't over do it with the straps, that's were my shoulder/trap issues started..


----------



## 25434

hey there BB.....its music/disco night....and here is my choice for you tonight.......

verreeeeeeee cool...........I think anyhow......happy weekend....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> hey there BB.....its music/disco night....and here is my choice for you tonight.......
> 
> verreeeeeeee cool...........I think anyhow......happy weekend....


That Ginger had a shapely pair of ankles and she knew how to shake them!

I have to confess I have never bought a VHS or DVD but if I ever see a Fred and Ginger film is on the TV I watch it, Shall we dance, Top Hat, Great films


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was over due a change in my workout routine, so this morning I had a little think and I am now for the first time ever trying a 6 day a week routine.

I've not changed many of the exercises, but instead changed the rep range and rest period and as a result of the shorter rests I have had to drop the weights.

Today's effort looked like this;

Barbell Squat










Set 1 : 60.0x10
Set 2 : 80.0x10
Set 3 : 120.0x5
Set 4 : 150.0x5
Set 5 : 100.0x15 ( I had planned to do 20 but I ran out of puff. I must improve my cardio)

Hack Squat with Narrow Stance










Done with feet together at the very top of the foot plate so my knees hardly moved forward at all in the squat

Set 1 : 50.0x15
Set 2 : 50.0x15
Set 3 : 50.0x15
Set 4 : 50.0x15
Set 5 : 50.0x15 ( I was expecting these to kill my outer quad, instead I felt it most just above the knee)

Again my cardio lets me down, I hardly had time to get my breathing under control before going again.

Leg Press










LOL, so Knackered from the Hacks that I bottled it and started the Leg Press to light.

Set 1 : 120.0x15 ( took too long a break between sets 1 and 2 changing the weights)
Set 2 : 200.0x15
Set 3 : 200.0x15
Set 4 : 200.0x15
Set 5 : 200.0x15

Leg Extensions










Set 1 : 30.0x15
Set 2 : 30.0x15
Set 3 : 30.0x15
Set 4 : 30.0x15
Set 5 : 30.0x15

Calf Press on Leg Press Machine










Set 1 : 200.0x50


----------



## 25434

Crikey, that looked like a bit of a killer....tomoras gonna be interesting......lol.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Crikey, that looked like a bit of a killer....tomoras gonna be interesting......lol.....


your not wrong.

Looking good in your new Avi there Missy, all that hard work has been paying off

X


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was surprisingly in no more pain today, than I'm normally in, the day after leg day, apart from that is my calves. That 50 rep set mullered them.

Today's effort was chest. I was unsure what weight to select for short rests and high reps and as you will see I got it wrong several times.

Barbell Bench Press










Set 1 : 60.0x10
Set 2 : 90.0x5
Set 3 : 100.0x5
Set 4 : 100.0x5
Set 5 : 60.0x20

Should have gone heavier on this one

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press










Set 1 : 36.0x5
Set 2 : 27.0x15
Set 3 : 25.0x12
Set 4 : 22.5x15
Set 5 : 22.5x12

Dumbbell Incline Fly










Set 1 : 16.0x15
Set 2 : 16.0x15
Set 3 : 16.0x15
Set 4 : 16.0x15
Set 5 : 16.0x15

Will up the weight next time

Dumbbell Fly










Set 1 : 18.0x15
Set 2 : 18.0x10
Set 3 : 16.0x14
Set 4 : 13.5x15
Set 5 : 13.5x15

Dumbbell Bench Press










Set 1 : 27.0x50 This was done as a drop set and I only got 10 reps out of the 27's before I had to start dropping down in weight.


----------



## Mingster

Good stuff mate. Finding the right weights to use is always tricky when you're not using a programme. I often got them wrong when doing my non-powerlifting workouts.

You should have seen the guy benching 200kg for his opener the other day. He was at least twice as wide as me lol


----------



## strength_gains

Some good work here, keep up the hard work.


----------



## BestBefore1989

strength_gains said:


> Some good work here, keep up the hard work.


Thanks 



Mingster said:


> Good stuff mate. Finding the right weights to use is always tricky when you're not using a programme. I often got them wrong when doing my non-powerlifting workouts.
> 
> You should have seen the guy benching 200kg for his opener the other day. He was at least twice as wide as me lol


To be fair, I doubt there are many little blokes who can bench 200kg raw


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks
> 
> To be fair, I doubt there are many little blokes who can bench 200kg raw


No, there isn't. Not with a lengthy pause. He lifted 220 for his second lift and made it look easy. He failed on 230, but only because the referee asked him to lock his elbows before the lift. I'm certain that bump to his routine caused him to miss.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> No, there isn't. Not with a lengthy pause. He lifted 220 for his second lift and made it look easy. He failed on 230, but only because the referee asked him to lock his elbows before the lift. I'm certain that bump to his routine caused him to miss.


I've only ever trained with one bloke who could bench over 200Kg. Its a crazy amount of weight unassisted, more then many of the fitness first types can deadlift.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I've only ever trained with one bloke who could bench over 200Kg. Its a crazy amount of weight unassisted, more then many of the fitness first types can deadlift.


Yes. You see all sorts of claims on here but benching 200 raw, to competition standard, is rare. I've had a couple of goes myself and the sheer weight bearing down on you at full extension before the lift is pretty scary


----------



## BestBefore1989

Really wasn't in the mood tonight. I felt lousy, and had a splitting headache.

I figured rather than miss a workout Id go light and do as much as I could. I'm glad I did as in the end what I thought was going light truly wasn't.

I'm not used to short rests and high reps but it almost felt like the weight was irrelevant, it was the shear number of reps that fatigued the muscle.

Anyway, tonight's effort looked like this

Barbell Deadlift










Set 1 : 100.0x5
Set 2 : 100.0x5
Set 3 : 100.0x5
Set 4 : 100.0x10
Set 5 : 100.0x10

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown










Set 1 : 40.0x15
Set 2 : 40.0x15
Set 3 : 40.0x15
Set 4 : 40.0x15
Set 5 : 40.0x15

Barbell Bent Over Row










Set 1 : 40.0x15
Set 2 : 40.0x15
Set 3 : 40.0x15
Set 4 : 40.0x15
Set 5 : 40.0x12

Dumbbell One Arm Row










Set 1 : 27.0x15
Set 2 : 20.5x15
Set 3 : 20.5x15
Set 4 : 20.5x15
Set 5 : 20.5x15

Cable Seated Row










Set 1 : 40.0x50 This was a drop set, Only got 18 reps out of the 40Kg and dropped down as low as 20Kg for the last 15 ish


----------



## Peace frog

Good work getting in there when you felt sh1t


----------



## BestBefore1989

today was the second time this week I've trained legs and the 4th day in a row I've trained and it totally kicked my arse.

I did

Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift










Set 1 : 60.0x10
Set 2 : 100.0x10
Set 3 : 150.0x3
Set 4 : 150.0x5
Set 5 : 100.0x20

Dumbbell Lunges










Set 1 : 9.0x15 First set was forwards lunge and I had all my normal balance problems
Set 2 : 9.0x15 I switched to rear lunges and felt MUCH more stable working this way. Thanks @Dirk McQuickly :thumb: 
Set 3 : 9.0x15 I have already doubled the rest period before I start the 3rd set
Set 4 : 9.0x15 before I even start set 4 my legs don't feel like they want to lock out straight.

I didn't get my 5th set done, I was spent.

Lunges Just kill me, I am so bad at them.

So from next week they will be my first exercise on a Tuesday. Ill keep at then till I master them.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Glad to be of service!


----------



## 25434

That was a good session BB. I like your determination. My delts are my worst thing and i do them religiously......one day I'll get bumps.....one dayeeee...... Ha ha.

keep going with those lunges. I'm all behind!

i...I....I meant I'm all behind you!! All behind you!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> That was a good session BB. I like your determination. My delts are my worst thing and i do them religiously......one day I'll get bumps.....one dayeeee...... Ha ha.
> 
> keep going with those lunges. I'm all behind!
> 
> i...I....I meant I'm all behind you!! All behind you!


LOL Not a very safe place to be


----------



## BestBefore1989

Shoulders today.

Barbell Seated Press










Set 1 : 30.0x10
Set 2 : 40.0x10
Set 3 : 50.0x5
Set 4 : 65.0x5
Set 5 : 40.0x15

Dumbbell Lying Rear Delt Raise










Set 1 : 9.0x15
Set 2 : 9.0x15
Set 3 : 9.0x15
Set 4 : 9.0x10
Set 5 : 7.0x12

Had to have the bench at a slight incline as my arms are to long

Dumbbell One Arm Incline Lateral Raise










Set 1 : 9.0x15
Set 2 : 7.0x15
Set 3 : 7.0x15
Set 4 : 5.0x12
Set 5 : 5.0x10

Dam these hurt

Barbell Up Right Row










Set 1 : 25.0x15
Set 2 : 25.0x15
Set 3 : 25.0x15
Set 4 : 25.0x15
Set 5 : 25.0x15

Odd one this, when I do these at a high weight with a slow negative they kill my shoulders but at light weight, high rep I felt it everywhere but my shoulders, and given how knackered they where by this point........

I may replace this with something else next week

Dumbbell Shoulder Press










Set 1 : 22.5x50 Drop set

LOL so knackered I struggled to get the dumbbells up to the start position, but I managed 10 reps before I had to start dropping the weight


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've been getting a lot of headaches of late so I went to get my eyes tested today in case it was my glasses doing it , but no my prescription hasn't changed.

tonight, again with a headache and this time short on time, my workout was

Barbell Close Grip Bench Press










Set 1 : 60.0x10
Set 2 : 80.0x5
Set 3 : 90.0x5
Set 4 : 100.0x5
Set 5 : 70.0x15

Barbell Curl










Set 1 : 30.0x10
Set 2 : 35.0x5
Set 3 : 40.0x5
Set 4 : 45.0x5
Set 5 : 30.0x15

EZ Bar Lying Close Grip Behind the Head Triceps Extension










Set 1 : 30.0x15
Set 2 : 30.0x15
Set 3 : 30.0x15
Set 4 : 30.0x15

Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl










Set 1 : 16.0x15
Set 2 : 16.0x15
Set 3 : 16.0x15
Set 4 : 16.0x15

A few of things I have noticed this week.

1. training 6 days a week is hard!

2. I think the reason my forearms are hurting so much might be down to the new dumbbells having a mush fatter grip than my old standard dumbbell bars.

3. high rep short rest has a totally different feel. My normal 5 rep or less lifting left me feeling "spent" like the muscle was drained of strength. The 15 rep feeling is that the muscle is being filled to capacity and the fuller it gets the slower it works!

4. I am weaker and less fit than I thought I was.

Off to get a quick meal in me then I have 2 or 3 hours of death by excel ahead of me in preparation of a meeting first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Shoulders today.
> 
> Barbell Seated Press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set 1 : 30.0x10
> Set 2 : 40.0x10
> Set 3 : 50.0x5
> Set 4 : 65.0x5
> Set 5 : 40.0x15
> 
> Dumbbell Lying Rear Delt Raise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set 1 : 9.0x15
> Set 2 : 9.0x15
> Set 3 : 9.0x15
> Set 4 : 9.0x10
> Set 5 : 7.0x12
> 
> Had to have the bench at a slight incline as my arms are to long
> 
> Dumbbell One Arm Incline Lateral Raise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set 1 : 9.0x15
> Set 2 : 7.0x15
> Set 3 : 7.0x15
> Set 4 : 5.0x12
> Set 5 : 5.0x10
> 
> Dam these hurt
> 
> Barbell Up Right Row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set 1 : 25.0x15
> Set 2 : 25.0x15
> Set 3 : 25.0x15
> Set 4 : 25.0x15
> Set 5 : 25.0x15
> 
> Odd one this, when I do these at a high weight with a slow negative they kill my shoulders but at light weight, high rep I felt it everywhere but my shoulders, and given how knackered they where by this point........
> 
> I may replace this with something else next week
> 
> Dumbbell Shoulder Press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set 1 : 22.5x50 Drop set
> 
> LOL so knackered I struggled to get the dumbbells up to the start position, but I managed 10 reps before I had to start dropping the weight


Have you tried altering your grip width on the upright rows? I do light weight, high rep with a fairly wide grip and they really hit my shoulders


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Have you tried altering your grip width on the upright rows? I do light weight, high rep with a fairly wide grip and they really hit my shoulders


i find wide grip hits my traps more than anything else


----------



## BestBefore1989

It was a bit of a mixed day today.

First of all, I've put on 2 lbs of bodyweight :angry:

On the plus side, I wasn't going to pay £175 to get the stand that was built to go with my new dumbbells so for £22 I built my own. OK they don't look nice but they do the job.

















My workout today didn't go as planned, My right forearm hurt trying to position the bar. I tried a few stretches but nope, tried using wraps which is my normal fix for tight chest or shoulders but nope. In the end I used a high bar position.

Barbell Squat










Set 1 : 60.0x10
Set 2 : 60.0x10
Set 3 : 100.0x10
Set 4 : 130.0x7 felt the bar move so I racked it
Set 5 : 80.0x20

Hack Squat with Narrow Stance










I don't know if I just havent fully recovered from the last time I trained legs, or if its because the high bar squats target quads more but these just about killed me today, in fact my strict rest timing went out the window.

Set 1 : 50.0x15
Set 2 : 50.0x15
Set 3 : 50.0x15
Set 4 : 50.0x15
Set 5 : 50.0x15

Buggering about with the squats had taken so long and the Hacks where so knackering that I called it a day at this point.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Woke up this morning with pain in my right forearm, don't know what's going on there but I am already thinking I might have to change some of my dumbbell presses today over to barbell. Ill have to see how it goes.

On the plus side the tickets I ordered arrived to go see this;


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight chest workout went fine, my forearm didn't restrict me at all :thumbup1:

I managed

Barbell Bench Press










Set 1 : 80.0x10
Set 2 : 90.0x5
Set 3 : 100.0x5
Set 4 : 110.0x5
Set 5 : 70.0x20

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press










Set 1 : 22.5x15
Set 2 : 22.5x15
Set 3 : 22.5x15
Set 4 : 22.5x15
Set 5 : 22.5x15

Dumbbell Incline Fly










Set 1 : 16.0x15
Set 2 : 16.0x15
Set 3 : 16.0x15
Set 4 : 16.0x15
Set 5 : 16.0x15

Dumbbell Fly










Set 1 : 13.5x15
Set 2 : 13.5x15
Set 3 : 13.5x15
Set 4 : 13.5x15
Set 5 : 13.5x15

Dumbbell Bench Press










Set 1 : 27.0x50 Drop set and only got 5 reps out with the 27's before I had to drop in weight


----------



## BestBefore1989

Another workout cut shorter than planned

It took me over half an hour to do what little I did and that's with a 2 min rest on the dead lifts and a 60 second rest on the rest!

Also I could feel my right forearm towards the end of the rows which helped me decide to cut the workout short

Barbell Deadlift










Set 1 : 100.0x10
Set 2 : 100.0x10
Set 3 : 100.0x10
Set 4 : 100.0x10
Set 5 : 100.0x15

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown










Set 1 : 40.0x15
Set 2 : 40.0x15
Set 3 : 40.0x15
Set 4 : 40.0x15
Set 5 : 40.0x15

Barbell Bent Over Row










Set 1 : 40.0x15
Set 2 : 40.0x15
Set 3 : 40.0x15
Set 4 : 40.0x15
Set 5 : 40.0x15


----------



## Mingster

You're in the wars mate. Sounds like you may have to give that forearm of yours a rest.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> You're in the wars mate. Sounds like you may have to give that forearm of yours a rest.


I'm being sensible and not forcing it. As soon as I feel a tweek I stop, so with luck it wont cost me more than a week of restricted training


----------



## 25434

Very very wise BB? And your weight stands are fab! I wouldn't pay that much either. How was your head today? Still fixed onto your shoulders? I was wondering if it was all that PC work? You did a lot of excel work didn't you? Perhaps it was that....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Very very wise BB? And your weight stands are fab! I wouldn't pay that much either. How was your head today? Still fixed onto your shoulders? I was wondering if it was all that PC work? You did a lot of excel work didn't you? Perhaps it was that....


That late night PC work was the end of last week so I'm over it now thanks Hun


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's effort was

Dumbbell Lunges










Set 1 : 0.0x15
Set 2 : 0.0x15
Set 3 : 0.0x15
Set 4 : 0.0x15
Set 5 : 0.0x15

I struggle with lunges and I wanted to get all five sets done today.so I went with bodyweight only

when doing them with bodyweight only I swing my arms like you do when you run and it somehow helps me.

Only disappointment is I selected this exercise believing it is primarily a hamstring exercise but I was feeling it in my quads

Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift










Set 1 : 100.0x10
Set 2 : 100.0x10
Set 3 : 100.0x10
Set 4 : 100.0x10
Set 5 : 100.0x10

Hip Thrust










Set 1 : 27.0x15
Set 2 : 27.0x15

was feeling these almost exclusivly in my glutes


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Tonight's effort was
> 
> Dumbbell Lunges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set 1 : 0.0x15
> Set 2 : 0.0x15
> Set 3 : 0.0x15
> Set 4 : 0.0x15
> Set 5 : 0.0x15
> 
> I struggle with lunges and I wanted to get all five sets done today.so I went with bodyweight only
> 
> when doing them with bodyweight only I swing my arms like you do when you run and it somehow helps me.
> 
> Only disappointment is I selected this exercise believing it is primarily a hamstring exercise but I was feeling it in my quads
> 
> Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set 1 : 100.0x10
> Set 2 : 100.0x10
> Set 3 : 100.0x10
> Set 4 : 100.0x10
> Set 5 : 100.0x10
> 
> Hip Thrust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set 1 : 27.0x15
> Set 2 : 27.0x15
> 
> was feeling these almost exclusivly in my glutes


Try walking lunges. They work hams much more effectively than the normal standing ones. I used to walk up and down my back street with dumbbells and taking long strides and my hams were aching.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Try walking lunges. They work hams much more effectively than the normal standing ones. I used to walk up and down my back street with dumbbells and taking long strides and my hams were aching.


Thanks mate but it will be a while before I try weighted walking lunges, I have only managed 1 workout with bodyweight using the reverse lunge without falling over. :whistling:

Once I can reverse lunge with dumbbells I will progress to forward lunges and then walking lunges.

I do think a proper stretch and warm up first makes a big difference to me.

Tonight due to missing a workout on Tuesday, I merged shoulders and arms.The plan was two exercises for shoulders and one each for triceps and biceps

What I did was

Barbell Seated Press










Set 1 : 30.0x10
Set 2 : 40.0x10
Set 3 : 50.0x10
Set 4 : 65.0x4
Set 5 : 40.0x15

Dumbbell Lying Rear Delt Raise










Set 1 : 9.0x15
Set 2 : 9.0x15
Set 3 : 9.0x15
Set 4 : 9.0x10
Set 5 : 9.0x7

Barbell Close Grip Bench Press










Set 1 : 60.0x10
Set 2 : 80.0x10
Set 3 : 90.0x5
Set 4 : 100.0x5
Set 5 : 70.0x10

I picked up an 18Kg dumbbell and went to do a concentration curl which shot pain into my forearm instantly, so needles to say I put it down again.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didn't train over the weekend. To much going on and my forearm still hurts!

Did my first fasted cardio for a long time this morning.... Knackered now :lol:


----------



## 25434

Well done bb....good for you for doing that, it's harder now in the darker mornings too....wonder what's up with your forearm....hummmmm.....tendon? Muscle? Or maybe just over use with the heavy weights and reps etc? Hope it sorts out soon...


----------



## BestBefore1989

that's the second morning in a row I've done fasted cardio on my bike.

with luck Ill get in my gym tonight for a little legs workout.


----------



## BestBefore1989

My leg workout was basically me playing with my newest toy

takes a while to have the confidence to lean backwards as I felt like the whole thing will go over, but once I got in the grove, I really felt it in my quads


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> that's the second morning in a row I've done fasted cardio on my bike.
> 
> with luck Ill get in my gym tonight for a little legs workout.


but...but....where did you manage to get a little pair of legs from????... :lol: :lol:

hurrr hurrr....see wut I did there? I....I...umm..ok, ok....leaving....leaving now...quietly.....like a ninja over the Sahara dessert...DESERT...I meant desert!  :lol:

hey BB...Noice piece of kit, your garage must be getting crowded....hehe..


----------



## BestBefore1989

I suck home for a quick lunchtime workout.

I had to reduce the number of sets and be strict on the short rest times as I had to keep it to about 45min

Barbell Bench Press










Set 1 : 80.0x10
Set 2 : 90.0x10
Set 3 : 100.0x9
Set 4 : 110.0x4
Set 5 : 75.0x15

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press










Set 1 : 22.5x15
Set 2 : 22.5x11
Set 3 : 22.5x10 (took a full minuets rest between sets 3 and 4)
Set 4 : 22.5x14
Set 5 : 22.5x10

Dumbbell Incline Fly










Set 1 : 16.0x12
Set 2 : 16.0x12
Set 3 : 16.0x12

Dumbbell Fly










Set 1 : 16.0x12
Set 2 : 16.0x12
Set 3 : 16.0x12

Dumbbell Bench Press










Set 1 : 27.0x50 drop set


----------



## 25434

Hey BB, not sure I'm reading your numbers correctly. Is that 27 reps X 50kg? Or 50 reps X 27 kg...I think I've got meself all befuddled...been staring at your figures for about 5 mins trying to work out which way round it goes...durrrrrrrrrrrr.....I'm being very nice bu dim tonight, hehe....umm...soz...

id luv to do lunchtime workouts but I can't get to the gym in time at all....humph....most annoying.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey BB, not sure I'm reading your numbers correctly. Is that 27 reps X 50kg? Or 50 reps X 27 kg...I think I've got meself all befuddled...been staring at your figures for about 5 mins trying to work out which way round it goes...durrrrrrrrrrrr.....I'm being very nice bu dim tonight, hehe....umm...soz...
> 
> id luv to do lunchtime workouts but I can't get to the gym in time at all....humph....most annoying.


Badly written up by me. I apologise

It was a 50 rep drop set starting with 27Kg in each hand. and I only got 10 reps out before I had to drop in weight


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Badly written up by me. I apologise
> 
> It was a 50 rep drop set starting with 27Kg in each hand. and I only got 10 reps out before I had to drop in weight


ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Thank you. :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning cardio is done.

Its not getting any easier but at least I am starting to feel virtuous for having done it


----------



## BestBefore1989

Didn't train last night, when I got home I wasn't feeling to good, had a sore throat on top of my still sore, but almost better forearm.

so instead I treated myself to a KFC for dinner and had an early night.

Managed 30min cardio this morning and will hit the gym tonight.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did a quick shoulder workout tonight. It was only 3 exercises but it felt enough

Barbell Seated Press










Set 1 : 30.0x10
Set 2 : 40.0x10
Set 3 : 50.0x10
Set 4 : 65.0x6
Set 5 : 40.0x16

Dumbbell Lying Rear Delt Raise










Set 1 : 9.0x15
Set 2 : 9.0x15
Set 3 : 9.0x15
Set 4 : 9.0x12
Set 5 : 9.0x12

Dumbbell One Arm Incline Lateral Raise










Set 1 : 9.0x12
Set 2 : 9.0x12
Set 3 : 9.0x10
Set 4 : 9.0x10
Set 5 : 9.0x10


----------



## 25434

I always think if you feel the need to stop, then you should. You did enough, it's Friday and you're developing man flu.....relax....... :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Did a little leg workout tonight

Barbell Squat

Set 1 : 60.0x12
Set 2 : 100.0x6
Set 3 : 110.0x6
Set 4 : 110.0x6
Set 5 : 120.0x6
Set 6 : 150.0x2

these felt much harder than they should have.

Sissy Squat

Set 1 : 0.0x14
Set 2 : 0.0x12
Set 3 : 0.0x4

Done in my new machine. Takes some getting used to, it feels like the drive is with your ankles against the front leg rest like a leg extension rather than your feet into the floor

LOL 4th rep of set 3 I went down and I just never made it back up. It was not easy getting myself out of the bench.

Leg Extensions

Set 1 : 30.0x25

Had planned 4 sets of sissy's so this was my fall back plan

Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift

Set 1 : 100.0x8
Set 2 : 100.0x10
Set 3 : 100.0x10
Set 4 : 130.0x6

Dumbbell Lunges

Set 1 : 0.0x4 - Yes I fell over again Grrrr
Set 2 : 0.0x15
Set 3 : 0.0x15


----------



## BestBefore1989

30 min cardio done on the exercise bike

Never easy the morning after a leg workout


----------



## Peace frog

BestBefore1989 said:


> 30 min cardio done on the exercise bike
> 
> Never easy the morning after a leg workout


Sounds painful mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Had to cut my workout short tonight. My wife is unwell and apparently my 21 and 23 yr old daughters both expect to eat but strangely neither expect to cook and I know they are going to moan like hell when I serve chicken and wholemeal pasta but Ill be buggered if I'm going to cook twice.

anyway, tonight I did

Barbell Incline Bench Press

Set 1 : 60.0x4
Set 2 : 80.0x4
Set 3 : 90.0x4
Set 4 : 100.0x4

Incline press to upper pec

Set 1 : 70.0x8
Set 2 : 70.0x8
Set 3 : 70.0x8
Set 4 : 70.0x10

Dumbbell Fly

Set 1 : 15.0x15
Set 2 : 15.0x15

Barbell Wide Grip, Paused Bench Press

Set 1 : 60.0x10
Set 2 : 80.0x8
Set 3 : 90.0x6
Set 4 : 100.0x4


----------



## 25434

Good for you mister...training AND cooking for your lazy daughters...lol... Thazzmaboy! :thumb

edited to say hope your wife feels better soon. You can give her a sneaky hug from me.


----------



## Keeks

Hope your wife feels better soon and good on you for not cooking twice! :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Back workout

Barbell Bent Over Row

Set 1 : 60.0x10
Set 2 : 70.0x8
Set 3 : 80.0x6
Set 4 : 80.0x6
Set 5 : 90.0x4

Chin Up

Set 1 : 0.5x40 with plenty of rests

Barbell Deadlift

Set 1 : 100.0x12
Set 2 : 130.0x8
Set 3 : 190.0x6

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown

Set 1 : 60.0x8
Set 2 : 60.0x8
Set 3 : 60.0x8

Dumbbell One Arm Row Superset with Dumbbell Straight Arm Pullover

Set 1 : 32.0x10 32.0x10
Set 2 : 36.0x8 36.0x8


----------



## BestBefore1989

Barbell Shoulder Press

Set 1 : 40.0x4
Set 2 : 60.0x4
Set 3 : 70.0x6

Dumbbell Reverse Flyes

Set 1 : 11.5x10
Set 2 : 11.5x10
Set 3 : 11.5x10

Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise

Set 1 : 16.0x6
Set 2 : 16.0x6

Dumbbell Lateral Raise

Set 1 : 18.0x8
Set 2 : 18.0x8

Dumbbell Shoulder Press

Set 1 : 18.0x15
Set 2 : 18.0x12
Set 3 : 16.0x11
Set 4 : 13.5x14 - Done with only 20 seconds rest between sets

Cable Triceps Pushdown

Set 1 : 40.0x10
Set 2 : 40.0x10


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB. Sitting down lat raises are hard I think, I do mine standing up...but I think that is easier isn't it? It seems that way to me. I recently started to to sitting down Db raises and it reminded me why I stopped! :lol: and that's why I've put em back in...to stop the lazy in me...hehe.

i hope your wife is feeling better now and you are having a good weekend.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there BB. Sitting down lat raises are hard I think, I do mine standing up...but I think that is easier isn't it? It seems that way to me. I recently started to to sitting down Db raises and it reminded me why I stopped! :lol: and that's why I've put em back in...to stop the lazy in me...hehe.
> 
> i hope your wife is feeling better now and you are having a good weekend.


Yea, I find seated Lateral raises harder than standing ones.

Thanks Hun hope your having a FAB weekend too


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was leg day. I used to love leg day but recently I have found myself having to talk myself into going into the gym on leg day.

Anyway, after a stern talking to I went and did:

Barbell Squat

Set 1 : 60.0x12
Set 2 : 100.0x6
Set 3 : 110.0x6
Set 4 : 120.0x6
Set 5 : 130.0x6
Set 6 : 110.0x4 I miss loaded the bar ! (Thought it felt to light)

Sissy Squat

Set 1 : 0.5x10
Set 2 : 0.5x10
Set 3 : 0.5x10

Leg Extensions

Set 1 : 40.0x20
Set 2 : 40.0x20

Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift

Set 1 : 100.0x10
Set 2 : 100.0x10
Set 3 : 100.0x10
Set 4 : 130.0x8

Dumbbell Lunges

Set 1 : 0.5x15
Set 2 : 0.5x15
Set 3 : 0.5x15

and I didn't fall over once :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Ohhhhh lawwwwd....sissy squats....ouch! I tried em, but no potato....my knees, my back.....hurrr hurr....no chance.

hey BB, I just read that your job isn't permanent? I thought it was. I truly am wishing for you to find something soon. I just passed my probation on my new job. It's not as good as the last one but it pays the bills and the people there I work with are ok. Everything crossed for you. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ohhhhh lawwwwd....sissy squats....ouch! I tried em, but no potato....my knees, my back.....hurrr hurr....no chance.
> 
> hey BB, I just read that your job isn't permanent? I thought it was. I truly am wishing for you to find something soon. I just passed my probation on my new job. It's not as good as the last one but it pays the bills and the people there I work with are ok. Everything crossed for you. X


When I was offered the job is was a permanent role but had a 6 month probation period. Since then the company has decided to restructure and have let many people go already. Last week we learned that they have moved their attentions over to the area I work in. So far in my line managers grade they have just reduced the head count down from approx 20 to 7. If they decide to reduce head count at my level then, as I am still on probation and as such will not cost them anything to get rid off, I am at risk of loosing my job to the restructure.


----------



## 25434

Oh kerrrrrrrap! Fingers crossed for you. I was verrrry lucky. I went for a 1 year contract job which would have been great. Interview went well, they offered me the job there and then...but.....on the way down the elevator there was a lady who informed me that dept I had just been talking to were about to be restructured and 40% cut back of personnel!! I didn't tell her I'd just been there for a job. I told the agency I had changed my mind and didn't want the job, they were cross, the company was cross..but.....in doing that, I got the temping job where I am, where there was no job, and I was offered thus role....phewwwwwwwww......

and i heard that department I would have gone into did indeed get subsumed by another's area and I would have been out. The agency didn't tell me any of this info, obviously just thinking of their own cut of money and not my interests. That's the way it is these days....genuinely keeping fingers crossed for you BB. Truly am.


----------



## Greshie

There seems to be a lot of restructuring going the rounds.... the charity I work for is restructuring roles at head office and re-grading of retail roles is going on at one of the major national charity's too .....


----------



## BestBefore1989

No workout tonight, I've put it off until tomorrow.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> No workout tonight, I've put it off until tomorrow.


hope you're ok BB......t'internet hug? Nothing pervy meant of course...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> hope you're ok BB......t'internet hug? Nothing pervy meant of course...
> 
> View attachment 116171


aww thanks


----------



## Keeks

Really hope your jobs safe, really feel for you as I know how rubbish it can be with job stresses like that. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Peace frog

Sh1t news about the job mate hope it works out ok


----------



## BestBefore1989

Chest day

Barbell Incline Bench Press

Set 1 : 60.0x4
Set 2 : 80.0x4
Set 3 : 90.0x4
Set 4 : 100.0x4

Incline press to upper pec

Set 1 : 75.0x8
Set 2 : 75.0x8
Set 3 : 75.0x8
Set 4 : 75.0x10

Dumbbell Fly

Set 1 : 18.0x12
Set 2 : 18.0x12

Barbell Wide Grip Paused Bench Press

Set 1 : 60.0x10
Set 2 : 80.0x8
Set 3 : 90.0x6
Set 4 : 100.0x4

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press / Push Up Superset

Set 1 : 22.5x10 / 15 Reps
Set 2 : 22.5x10 / 15 Reps
Set 3 : 22.5x10 / 15 Reps

Inspired by @Grace45 journal I added calves in for about the first time since Liam used to make me to them.

Calf Press On Leg Press

Set 1 : 200.0x15
Set 2 : 200.0x14
Set 3 : 200.0x12
Set 4 : 300.0x8

If you have read Graces journal you will understand I had to try but I didn't even get full range on the 8th rep. Dam it I'm being out lifted by a girls about the same age as my daughters


----------



## 25434

Don't worry bb......your secret is safe with me.......my lips are sealed.....

brb.....just off to phone the daily record.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Don't worry bb......your secret is safe with me.......my lips are sealed.....
> 
> brb.....just off to phone the daily record.... :lol: :lol:


LOL The Daily Record is OK Only Greshie will see it :lol:

Sorry Greshie I was just making reference to the fact that its a Scotish paper, I was not implying that read tabloids. The crosswords wouldn't be up to scratch


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL The Daily Record is OK Only Greshie will see it :lol:
> 
> Sorry Greshie I was just making reference to the fact that its a Scotish paper, I was not implying that read tabloids. The crosswords wouldn't be up to scratch


@Greshie

Ooooooop! I accidentally flagged Gresh.........that TABLOID trash reader...... :mellow:

i I sincerely hope he doesn't bust your ass! :whistling: :whistling: :sneaky2: :innocent:


----------



## Greshie

> LOL The Daily Record is OK Only Greshie will see it :lol:
> 
> Sorry Greshie I was just making reference to the fact that its a Scotish paper, I was not implying that read tabloids. The crosswords wouldn't be up to scratch


They certainly would not be ! Only The Telegraph for me!


----------



## Greshie

> @Greshie
> 
> Ooooooop! I accidentally flagged Gresh.........that TABLOID trash reader...... :mellow:
> 
> i I sincerely hope he doesn't bust your ass! :whistling: :whistling: :sneaky2: :innocent:


   :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was back day. I managed;

Barbell Deadlift

Set 1 : 100.0x12
Set 2 : 130.0x8
Set 3 : 200.0x6

I was pleased with this even if it did leave me panting like a dog on heat

Chin Up

Set 1 : 0.5x40

Barbell Bent Over Row

Set 1 : 60.0x10
Set 2 : 70.0x8
Set 3 : 80.0x6
Set 4 : 80.0x6
Set 5 : 90.0x4

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown

Set 1 : 60.0x8
Set 2 : 60.0x8
Set 3 : 60.0x8

Dumbbell One Arm Row / Dumbbell Straight Arm Pullover Superset

Set 1 : 27.0x10 Set 1 : 27.0x10
Set 2 : 32.0x8 Set 2 : 32.0x8
Set 3 : 36.0x6 Set 3 : 36.0x6

LOL I almost went backwards off the bench on the first rep of 36kg straight arm pullovers


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Hello mate. just catching up with everyone's journals. sorry to hear about the worry over your job. hope it turns out ok.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Runny noise, eyes itching, the left one is watering and I'm feeling shivery so no workout for me tonight.

Turned up the heating, going to have a massive cheat meal watch a movie and have an early night.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Runny noise, eyes itching, the left one is watering and I'm feeling shivery so no workout for me tonight.
> 
> Turned up the heating, going to have a massive cheat meal watch a movie and have an early night.


uh oh! You must have caught my cold when you went into my journal.....and I blame dirk mackwerkalerkie!! Cos I went into his journal and he was off with the lurgy...it's all HIS fault! :tongue:

I'm out of action and couldn't feel worse...bleurrggghhhhh.....proper man flu! It's the sofa and a cheesy film for me today, and sad to say that's what I did yesterday too.....dreading having to rouse myself for work tomorrow.....take care mister...x


----------



## Greshie

> Runny noise, eyes itching, the left one is watering and I'm feeling shivery so no workout for me tonight.
> 
> Turned up the heating, going to have a massive cheat meal watch a movie and have an early night.





> uh oh! You must have caught my cold when you went into my journal.....and I blame dirk mackwerkalerkie!! Cos I went into his journal and he was off with the lurgy...it's all HIS fault! :tongue:
> 
> I'm out of action and couldn't feel worse...bleurrggghhhhh.....proper man flu! It's the sofa and a cheesy film for me today, and sad to say that's what I did yesterday too.....dreading having to rouse myself for work tomorrow.....take care mister...x


*You two can just keep away from my journal until you are both feeling better ... don't need any bugs or sneezes at the moment thank you very much! * :angry: :lol: :whistling:

*ps ... hope you both feel better soon ! *


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> uh oh! You must have caught my cold when you went into my journal.....and I blame dirk mackwerkalerkie!! Cos I went into his journal and he was off with the lurgy...it's all HIS fault! :tongue:
> 
> I'm out of action and couldn't feel worse...bleurrggghhhhh.....proper man flu! It's the sofa and a cheesy film for me today, and sad to say that's what I did yesterday too.....dreading having to rouse myself for work tomorrow.....take care mister...x


It must be one of those internet viruses we hear so much about.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> It must be one of those internet viruses we hear so much about.


 :lol: :lol: luv that one....brilliant.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was feeling a bit better so I risked a little shoulder workout

Barbell Shoulder Press

Only lowered to nose level before pressing up again

Set 1 : 45x4
Set 2 : 55x4
Set 3 : 65x4
Set 4 : 72.5x6

Dumbbell Reverse Flyes

Set 1 : 12.5x10
Set 2 : 12.5x10
Set 3 : 12.5x10

Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise

Set 1 : 17.0x6
Set 2 : 17.0x6

Dumbbell Lateral Raise

Set 1 : 18.0x10
Set 2 : 18.0x10

Dumbbell Shoulder Press

20 seconds rest between sets

Set 1 : 16.0x15
Set 2 : 16.0x15
Set 3 : 16.0x15
Set 4 : 16.0x10

Cable Triceps Pushdown

Set 1 : 40.0x10
Set 2 : 40.0x10


----------



## 25434

Nice one BB.....very Noice......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Got home very late today, so only a short workout

Barbell Squat

Set 1 : 60.0x12
Set 2 : 100.0x6
Set 3 : 110.0x6
Set 4 : 120.0x6
Set 5 : 130.0x6
Set 6 : 150.0x2

Sissy Squat

Set 1 : 0.5x10
Set 2 : 0.5x10
Set 3 : 0.5x10
Set 4 : 0.5x8


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Got home very late today, so only a short workout
> 
> Barbell Squat
> 
> Set 1 : 60.0x12
> Set 2 : 100.0x6
> Set 3 : 110.0x6
> Set 4 : 120.0x6
> Set 5 : 130.0x6
> Set 6 : 150.0x2
> 
> Sissy Squat
> 
> Set 1 : 0.5x10
> Set 2 : 0.5x10
> Set 3 : 0.5x10
> Set 4 : 0.5x8


still got something done, though! good work!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Trained for the third day in a row and to be honest it was an OK session.

My shoulders are suffering now as much as my chest is but I guess as I only trained them the day before yesterday, what did I expect?

Barbell Incline Bench Press

Set 1 : 60.0x4
Set 2 : 80.0x4
Set 3 : 90.0x4
Set 4 : 100.0x5

Incline press to upper pec

Set 1 : 75.0x8
Set 2 : 75.0x8
Set 3 : 75.0x8
Set 4 : 75.0x12

Dumbbell Fly

Set 1 : 20.5x12
Set 2 : 20.5x12

Barbell Bench Press

Set 1 : 60.0x10
Set 2 : 80.0x8
Set 3 : 90.0x6
Set 4 : 100.0x4

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press / Push-up Superset

Set 1 : 25.0x10 Set 1 : 15
Set 2 : 25.0x10 Set 2 : 11
Set 3 : 25.0x10 Set 3 : 7

Calf Press On Leg Press

Set 1 : 200.0x15
Set 2 : 200.0x12
Set 3 : 200.0x12
Set 4 : 200.0x12


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout was short but sweet

It was back day, I only did two exercises but both where compounds so its all good

Barbell Deadlift

Set 1 : 80.0x5
Set 2 : 80.0x5
Set 3 : 125.0x3
Set 4 : 175.0x2
Set 5 : 210.0x6
Set 6 : 240.0x2

Chin Up

Set 1 : 0.0x40


----------



## BestBefore1989

shoulders tonight

Barbell Shoulder Press

Set 1 : 45.0x4
Set 2 : 55.0x4
Set 3 : 65.0x4
Set 4 : 72.5x6

Dumbbell Reverse Flyes

Set 1 : 13.5x10
Set 2 : 13.5x10
Set 3 : 13.5x10

Dumbbell Seated Side Lateral Raise

Set 1 : 18.0x6
Set 2 : 18.0x6

Dumbbell Lateral Raise

Set 1 : 18.0x10
Set 2 : 18.0x10

Dumbbell Shoulder Press

Set 1 : 16.0x15
Set 2 : 16.0x15
Set 3 : 16.0x15
Set 4 : 16.0x12

Cable Triceps Pushdown

Set 1 : 40.0x10
Set 2 : 40.0x10


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'm home alone tonight.

As I have my tickets booked for Star Wars: The Force Awakens, on Thursday, 17 December 2015 12:05AM. I thought Id spend tonight watching A New Hope, The Empire Strikes Back & The Return of the Jedi

LOL

53 going on 15 :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Diet has gone out the window today, but at least I'm planning out my November workouts whilst I'm stuffing my face. :blush:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just finished my steady state cardio on the exercise bike. Didn't do much, just enough to make me feel virtuous


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight was the first of my planned 3 whole body workouts.

Todays effort was

Barbell Squat

Set 1 : 60.0x10
Set 2 : 100.0x5
Set 3 : 110.0x3
Set 4 : 120.0x5
Set 5 : 120.0x5
Set 6 : 120.0x5

Barbell Standing Military Press

Set 1 : 30.0x5
Set 2 : 40.0x5
Set 3 : 50.0x3
Set 4 : 60.0x5
Set 5 : 60.0x5
Set 6 : 60.0x5

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press

Set 1 : 27.0x10
Set 2 : 27.0x10
Set 3 : 27.0x10

Chin Up

Set 1 : 0.5x8
Set 2 : 0.5x8
Set 3 : 0.5x5

Preacher Curl Machine

Set 1 : 25.0x10
Set 2 : 25.0x10
Set 3 : 25.0x10

Plank

Set 1 : 00:01:00


----------



## BestBefore1989

tonight I did 30 min on the cross trainer set to hill intervals and some stretching. I have slipped back into being rigid and inflexible so I need to make mobility work a priority


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout just about finished me off. I am just not fit enough, but with luck this type of workout will improve things.

I did two giant sets repeated three times

Burpees / Bicycle Crunches / Jumping Jacks / Push Up / Sit Up

I did 3 sets of 10 reps. The Burpees are killers when you try and get decent elevation on the jump and by the 3rd set my bicycle crunches where hardly off the ground

My second giant set was a barbell complex

Barbell Bent Over Row / Barbell Front Squat / Over Head Press / Barbell Squat / Over Head Press

I did 12 the first set but with a few breathing rests managed 15 reps for the remaining 2 sets


----------



## 25434

Blimey BB....are you perchance taking a leaf outta my book on the bonkers stuff to do in the pursuit of fitness perchance??  

burpees are horrendous aren't they? They make feel like a bloopin' elephant! Flopping up and down all red faced and sweating...eeouwwww..haha.

Good going though, made me feel tired reading that, you know, whilst I'm just lying under the nice warm quilt beating myself up for not actually managing to get up and do anything bar putting the kettle on!! Humph.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Blimey BB....are you perchance taking a leaf outta my book on the bonkers stuff to do in the pursuit of fitness perchance??
> 
> burpees are horrendous aren't they? They make feel like a bloopin' elephant! Flopping up and down all red faced and sweating...eeouwwww..haha.
> 
> Good going though, made me feel tired reading that, you know, whilst I'm just lying under the nice warm quilt beating myself up for not actually managing to get up and do anything bar putting the kettle on!! Humph.....


you stay warm and snuggy and get well soon


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights effort

Barbell Bench Press

Set 1 : 50.0x10
Set 2 : 60.0x5
Set 3 : 80.0x5
Set 4 : 100.0x5
Set 5 : 110.0x5
Set 6 : 120.0x5

Pedlay Rows

Set 1 : 60.0x5
Set 2 : 60.0x5
Set 3 : 70.0x5
Set 4 : 80.0x5
Set 5 : 90.0x5
Set 6 : 100.0x5

Dumbbell Rear Lunge

Set 1 : 9.0x15
Set 2 : 9.0x15
Set 3 : 9.0x15

Dumbbell Lateral Raise

Set 1 : 13.5x15
Set 2 : 13.5x12
Set 3 : 13.5x10

Barbell Lying Triceps Extension

Set 1 : 25.0x15
Set 2 : 25.0x15
Set 3 : 25.0x10

Calf Press on Leg Press Machine

Set 1 : 200.0x15
Set 2 : 200.0x15
Set 3 : 200.0x12

Dragon Flag

Set 1 : 0.5x10
Set 2 : 0.5x10
Set 3 : 0.5x4

(lol was so knackered my legs went up and sideways, almost fell off the bench)


----------



## 25434

:lol: :lol: oh boy, that made me laugh, the leg thing. I could see it in my minds eye, haha. Nice looking session though. I've been toying with some full body routines whilst I've been down with man flu. Sticking point being I reall like to have a leg/glute session on their own. Which kinda defeats the object, humph....durrrr...... Maybe do the rest of bod 3 days and errmm..hummmm....ah well, who knows.

have a great Sunday BB.


----------



## Greshie

What's a dragon flag ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> What's a dragon flag ?


https://www.youtube.com/embed/AEOjomquWa8]




That didnt work
















Finally figured out how to do it


----------



## Greshie

Blinking 'eck !


----------



## Zola

Been offline for a bit! Good to see you going strong pal.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Been offline for a bit! Good to see you going strong pal.


Good to see you back mate, hows the family, hows your new house?


----------



## Zola

Family are all well thanks. House pretty much fully finished except modernising the kitchen but I can do that anytime. Serious amount of graft done. Training again properly now, just gotta get more food in me. Went away to Italy with the good lady and proposed so it's been a busy few months! Haha. I started a spreadsheet now to track lifts better as I was getting bad at updating on here. Few digits are easier to add in than all the typing. I'm a lazy bugger


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> Family are all well thanks. House pretty much fully finished except modernising the kitchen but I can do that anytime. Serious amount of graft done. Training again properly now, just gotta get more food in me. Went away to Italy with the good lady and proposed so it's been a busy few months! Haha. I started a spreadsheet now to track lifts better as I was getting bad at updating on here. Few digits are easier to add in than all the typing. I'm a lazy bugger


Congratulations mate (assuming she said yes :whistling: )


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was one of those days when I had to talk myself into going to the gym, but once I was in there I enjoyed it!

I knew I would but I still took some convincing to get my arse in gear tonight.

anyway, today's effort was

Barbell Squat

Set 1 : 60.0x10
Set 2 : 100.0x5
Set 3 : 110.0x3
Set 4 : 130.0x5
Set 5 : 130.0x5
Set 6 : 130.0x5

Barbell Standing Military Press

Set 1 : 30.0x5
Set 2 : 40.0x5
Set 3 : 50.0x3
Set 4 : 65.0x5
Set 5 : 65.0x5
Set 6 : 65.0x5

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press

Set 1 : 29.5x10
Set 2 : 29.5x10
Set 3 : 29.5x10

Chin Up

Set 1 : 0.5x8
Set 2 : 0.5x8
Set 3 : 0.5x8

Preacher Curl

Set 1 : 25.0x10
Set 2 : 25.0x10
Set 3 : 25.0x10

Plank

Set 1 : 00:01:48


----------



## BestBefore1989

not a good workout tonight, I did

Burpees / Bicycle Crunches / Jumping Jacks / Push Up / Sit Up

3 sets of 12 reps.

The plan for the second giant set was a barbell complex

Barbell Bent Over Row / Barbell Front Squat / Over Head Press / Barbell Squat / Over Head Press

I upped the weight to 50Kg, and the first set the rows where fine but I hurt my right knee 7 reps into the first set of front squat.

so Ive called it a night for today.

I guess if you didnt have rubish workouts the good ones would not feel so good


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

you're right. they can't all be great! hope the knee's ok.


----------



## 25434

Yes, you are right BB. It's the ying and yang of training....  my knees were feeling a bit eek today too, herrrumph....old age kicking in, humph!  Have a great weekend...x


----------



## Greshie

Everyone seems to be doing their knees in ... Glad it's chest day for me this morning! Hope the knee is ok BB ... and yes we all have [email protected] sessions every now and again!


----------



## BestBefore1989

First day back in my gym for almost a week. I've had a sore throat for a couple of days so decided to rest up.

Anyway I did a short little chest and shoulders workout, and when I say short I mean short, 1 exercise each

Barbell Bench Press

Set 1 : 60.0x10
Set 2 : 75.0x5
Set 3 : 90.0x5
Set 4 : 100.0x8
Set 5 : 110.0x8
Set 6 : 120.0x3
Set 7 : 75.0x12

Dumbbell Lateral Raise

Set 1 : 13.5x15
Set 2 : 13.5x10
Set 3 : 13.5x10

I was in and out in no time but my shoulders do feel worked


----------



## 25434

^^^^^^^^^^^ !!!!! Wut the bloopin ell is that doing your journal BB? He looks like he could do with a good steak pie and chips! Lol.....

hey there BB.....any work out is a good workout and better than no workout right? And Hummm......sore throat? I hope you are not coming down with a cold, and if you are? Please don't give it to me!  :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Give it to you?, I was thinking you might be where I got it from :angry:

 :lol:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Give it to you?, I was thinking you might be where I got it from :angry:
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## 25434

Hello you.....have you been struck down with lurgy? It's gaaaawwwwwwwwn quiet....

tip toes out gingerly in case I disturb you.......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hello you.....have you been struck down with lurgy? It's gaaaawwwwwwwwn quiet....
> 
> tip toes out gingerly in case I disturb you.......


I'm OK thanks Hun just some sniffles left now. To be honest its more lazeyness than anything thats keeping me out of the gym


----------



## Greshie

> I'm OK thanks Hun just some sniffles left now.* To be honest its more lazeyness than anything thats keeping me out of the gym*


  tut tut ! We will have to send @Flubs down to sort you out!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> tut tut ! We will have to send @Flubs down to sort you out!


If you could please Ian, Id be most grateful :blush:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> If you could please Ian, Id be most grateful :blush:


hahaaa....that would be brilliant! Would love tot rain with you and Gershwin and dirk and rykard! Loll lol...we could be the five musketeers! Urn... Wut? 5? Errrrmmm....ummmm...hurrr hurrr...



View attachment 117861


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> hahaaa....that would be brilliant! Would love tot rain with you and Gershwin and dirk and rykard! Loll lol...we could be the five musketeers! Urn... Wut? 5? Errrrmmm....ummmm...hurrr hurrr...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 117861


Im sure youd put us all to shame but yes it would be fun trying to keep up with you


----------



## 25434

Herrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.......

you still lazing about, munching food and ......cough......bulking? :lol: :whistling: .....

wonder if if I should email Liam and...cough....mentionheneedstogetmovingquicklytosaveyoufromyourself.........cough.......

oh! Dammmm....I do believe I typed that out loud......oooop!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Herrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.......
> 
> you still lazing about, munching food and ......cough......bulking? :lol: :whistling: .....
> 
> wonder if if I should email Liam and...cough....mentionheneedstogetmovingquicklytosaveyoufromyourself.........cough.......
> 
> oh! Dammmm....I do believe I typed that out loud......oooop!


I'm just having a bit of a slump. Life and stuff sometimes kills my motivation. I've been doing morning cardio but I've not lifted a weight for about two weeks but to be fair apart from March this year when on holiday I have been training 3 or 4 times a week all year without a break.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm just having a bit of a slump. Life and stuff sometimes kills my motivation. I've been doing morning cardio but I've not lifted a weight for about two weeks but to be fair apart from March this year when on holiday I have been training 3 or 4 times a week all year without a break.


I know, I'm just teasing you. I saw what u put in keeks journal and I thought, hehe.....he knows what's ahead and is making the most of the rest period before cracking on with the regime....  I know you train consistently, I was just mucking.......Somegimes life does stop you in your tracks, it's happened to me for sure in the last year too so I get that. By the way, speaking of life stuff.....your job? Any decision made yet....if so, I hope it's in your favour. My new place is having changes after Xmas. I heard yesterday, humph....it seems on the work front you and I are sharing experiences!..

hey, have a great weekend....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just testing to see if my tablet still works.

Ps did 45 minutes cardio on the bike this morning, better than nothing!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

just checking your ok mate. bit quiet in here this week.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> just checking your ok mate. bit quiet in here this week.


 Kinda lost my zest at the moment, life and work and stuff, you know how it is.

I have been ticking over, one or two resistance workouts a week and some cardio in the morning. Nothing worth writing up

Things will change again in the new year, Liam has kindly agreed to coach me again in the new year, so after my birthday in Jan things are going to kick off again. :thumb


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Kinda lost my zest at the moment, life and work and stuff, you know how it is.
> 
> I have been ticking over, one or two resistance workouts a week and some cardio in the morning. Nothing worth writing up
> 
> Things will change again in the new year, Liam has kindly agreed to coach me again in the new year, so after my birthday in Jan things are going to kick off again. :thumb


 Glad to hear it mate. Just keep it ticking along until then, then!


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Kinda lost my zest at the moment, life and work and stuff, you know how it is.
> 
> I have been ticking over, one or two resistance workouts a week and some cardio in the morning. Nothing worth writing up
> 
> Things will change again in the new year, Liam has kindly agreed to coach me again in the new year, so after my birthday in Jan things are going to kick off again. :thumb


 I'm finding it hard with my new job too but am doing the best I can ... so as Roy says keep ticking over then come back again full of fight in the new year... I sometimes think a coach would do me good too.....


----------



## Zola

Same boat mate. I have started Brazilian Jiu Jitsu recently and that sure saps the energy out of you. I still find the time for the gym twice or 3 times at best. But my logging is non existent.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Zola said:


> Same boat mate. I have started Brazilian Jiu Jitsu recently and that sure saps the energy out of you. I still find the time for the gym twice or 3 times at best. But my logging is non existent.


 I do some Jits as part of my training. Certainly does take it out of you!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> I'm finding it hard with my new job too but am doing the best I can ... so as Roy says keep ticking over then come back again full of fight in the new year... I sometimes think a coach would do me good too.....


 Getting a coach has been the best thing I've ever done, strength training wise, Ian. I'd heartily recommend it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I must confess I've not trained at all this week and not controlled my diet for 2 or 3 weeks easy.

I think I needed the break as I've trained pretty much non stop since April and work has been full on for the last 6 months.

Looking forward to stuffing my face over Christmas and starting again in the new year.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> I must confess I've not trained at all this week and not controlled my diet for 2 or 3 weeks easy.
> 
> I think I needed the break as I've trained pretty much non stop since April and work has been full on for the last 6 months.
> 
> Looking forward to stuffing my face over Christmas and starting again in the new year.


 Just set yourself a date and then get back on it! Enjoy yourself in the interim


----------



## BestBefore1989

My Christmas present arrived today.

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/weights-bars/bars/olympic-bars/strengthshop-bastard-bar-with-centre-knurling.html

You can tell its a better quality bar that the £60 one I got from Fitness Superstore just by picking it up.

The only thing is one of the sleeves isn't spinning anywhere near as freely as the other one. In fact the cheap ones spin better than it does.

I've sent Strength Shop an email and I'm sure they will sort it one way or another.

I don't know anything about bearings and bushings, is this going to be something I can fix or is this going to require a replacement bar?


----------



## 25434

Oi oi BB. Have a great time with your family and your new pressie. Wishing you everything good for 2016. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Oi oi BB. Have a great time with your family and your new pressie. Wishing you everything good for 2016. X


 Thank you Hun. Wishing you a very merry Christmas and a Happy new year


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Hello mate. Hope you had a good christmas.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Happy new year mate!


----------



## 25434

Happy new year BB..x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Happy new year mate!





Flubs said:


> Happy new year BB..x


 Thanks and a Happy New year to you both.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've not lifted a weight since November. I've been busy eating, drinking and being a bad boy. :sneaky2:

I have, however been trying to add to/ improve my gym I got a solid Plyometric Box that was a bargain of Ebay, two sections of which just happen to be the correct height to help me achieve parallel in my squat :thumb:

I did try and buy a bar from Strength Shop which didn't go well, but I guess to their credit, they have agreed to refund my money once they have collected it. Once I have my money back I am considering a Wolverson bar.

I dragged my lazy arse into the gym today but I took things nice and easy 5 rep sets working up to 100kg on both Bench and Squat and working up to 150kg on Deads.

Squats felt OK, Bench felt heaver than it should have and I had to change to an alternative grip to get the last rep out on the Deads so all in all a mixed bag but atleast Im back.

I will keep things lite and continue to eat what I want untill after my Birthday, then the fun begins :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

He's back! Good for you buddy.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> He's back! Good for you buddy.


 thanks mate, just trying to figure out how to get my videos to show instead of a link to them.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> thanks mate, just trying to figure out how to get my videos to show instead of a link to them.


 With my YouTube stuff I press Enter after posting the link. Not sure if that is any help?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> With my YouTube stuff I press Enter after posting the link. Not sure if that is any help?


 with YouTube videos do you post the share link or the embed link?

do you post it in the body of the UKM post (where you type), or do you click the insert other media button at the bottom of the reply post and select insert image from URL?


----------



## Mingster

Shared link in the body where you type mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Shared link in the body where you type mate.


 Thanks mate :thumb:

got it working. Ill do higher res videos next time


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> I've not lifted a weight since November. I've been busy eating, drinking and being a bad boy. :sneaky2:
> 
> I have, however been trying to add to/ improve my gym I got a solid Plyometric Box that was a bargain of Ebay, two sections of which just happen to be the correct height to help me achieve parallel in my squat :thumb:
> 
> I did try and buy a bar from Strength Shop which didn't go well, but I guess to their credit, they have agreed to refund my money once they have collected it. Once I have my money back I am considering a Wolverson bar.
> 
> I dragged my lazy arse into the gym today but I took things nice and easy 5 rep sets working up to 100kg on both Bench and Squat and working up to 150kg on Deads.
> 
> Squats felt OK, Bench felt heaver than it should have and I had to change to an alternative grip to get the last rep out on the Deads so all in all a mixed bag but atleast Im back.
> 
> I will keep things lite and continue to eat what I want untill after my Birthday, then the fun begins :thumb:


 I was looking at the Wolverson site today (hoping for a sale, so I could add to my kettle bell collection!). On their clearance page they've got an oly bar at a good price - http://www.wolverson-fitness.co.uk/WOLVERSON-WAREHOUSE-EX-DEMO-CLEAR-OUT-STOCK-LIST_A1WGPK.aspx?nh=314516


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I was looking at the Wolverson site today (hoping for a sale, so I could add to my kettle bell collection!). On their clearance page they've got an oly bar at a good price - http://www.wolverson-fitness.co.uk/WOLVERSON-WAREHOUSE-EX-DEMO-CLEAR-OUT-STOCK-LIST_A1WGPK.aspx?nh=314516


 Thanks mate. Yea I saw that, not sure which bar it as the only out and out powerlifting bar in the current range is the Bison ( two copper alloy bushing in each sleeve, 1500 lb capacity, 216,000 psi) That they have advertised new at the same price, but the sale page says ex demo stock. They are back from the Xmas break on Monday so I dare say Ill get a reply to my email I sent them then.

I have seen a few other bars so its a 3 way split in my mind at the moment, for example the ATX Ram bar is a nice looking bit of kit

*
Specification of the ATX Ram Bar:
*



Length: 220 cm.


Weight: 20.00 kg.


Weight Tolerance: +/- 0.2%.


Handle Thickness: 28.5mm.


Handle Width / inside size: 131 cm.


Material: Spring steel.


Strength: 206,000 psi.


Taxability Bench press: 700 kg.


Dead Lifts: 500 kg.


Squats: 400 kg.


Knurling: Powerlifting (Deep).


Knurl marks: 810.


Centre knurl.


Shaft Coating: Black Oxide.


Sleeve Coating: Chrome.


Sleeve Type: Smooth (non-slip).


50 mm diameter sleeve.


Length of sleeve: 42 cm.


Brass Bushings.


but at £280 inc delivery its more than Id like to spend.

Leaning towards the Wolverson Olympic/powerlifting Bar



28.4mm diameter (Halfway between an elite [28mm] and power bar [29mm])


7ft Length


20kg in weight


Two needle bearings per sleeve, give a smooth rolling action


Standard olympic size sleeve (16" long)


Black zinc oxide finished shaft and hardened chrome sleeves


Non-agreessive olympic and powerlifting knurling for comfortable lifting and high reps


No centre knurling


Rates to 680kg


Very similar specs, softer knurling but £100 less. I have to be honest needle bearings on a cheap bar worry me a bit but I only lift 3/4 times a week max. I don't do any high impact stuff, heck I don't even drop my dead lifts, so as long as I look after it, at 53 next week, it should out last me.


----------



## 25434

Your garage must look great with all that stuff in it! Do you actually have any room for your car? Orrrrr.....are you lucky enough to have a basement and a garage in your gaffe? I've got my mini stepper, weights and a band shoved under my dressing table, lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Your garage must look great with all that stuff in it! Do you actually have any room for your car? Orrrrr.....are you lucky enough to have a basement and a garage in your gaffe? I've got my mini stepper, weights and a band shoved under my dressing table, lol.


 Nope, the cars stay on the drive. Sadly I don't have a basement, none of the houses around my way have them, I think its due to the water table and flood risk etc.

You have your Fab new gym opening with loads of toys to play with. All the gyms close to me are fitness centres, I have more free weights in my garage than they have and I don't have to share. :thumb


----------



## 25434

Yes, you are lucky to have all that to hand. If I'm lucky enough to keep a job this year I'm going to get a couple of things so I can work out in the back in the summer on days I don't fancy the gym. I do like being in the "proper" spit and sawdust gyms I can get to though as I get my inspiration to keep going being amongst people who train seriously, if you know what I mean? no disrespect to anyone of course, it's just my preference.


----------



## Greshie

Really @Flubs you should know by now that garages are not for cars ! :lol: x


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nope, the cars stay on the drive. Sadly I don't have a basement, none of the houses around my way have them, I think its due to the water table and flood risk etc.
> 
> You have your Fab new gym opening with loads of toys to play with. All the gyms close to me are fitness centres, I have more free weights in my garage than they have and I don't have to share. :thumb


 I have a very highly rated Gym a couple of miles away in Collin, but I'm so used to falling out of bed/crawling in from work and into my home setup the idea of even a ten minute drive is ten minutes too long!.......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> I have a very highly rated Gym a couple of miles away in Collin, but I'm so used to falling out of bed/crawling in from work and into my home setup the idea of even a ten minute drive is ten minutes too long!.......


 I'm with you on that one mate.

I know some people lack the discipline to train at home, something plainly neither of us suffers from.

I miss the atmosphere of a proper spit and sawdust gym, but I don't miss having to wait for the squat rack.

I do think its better when I have a training partner who can push me on and properly spot for me etc but even when I trained in a gym I struggled to fine someone.

Benching was the worst, I've had people grab the bar off me at my sticking point, I've had people leaning over me shouting "its all you man"

Your better off training alone than with "help" like that.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Gentle little workout tonight, just bench press and dead lifts same weights and reps as last Friday.

I was planning to do legs and shoulders on Thursday but my new bar arrives on Friday and I know I wont want to wait till Monday to try it so I'm pushing the squats back a day.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm with you on that one mate.
> 
> I know some people lack the discipline to train at home, something plainly neither of us suffers from.
> 
> I miss the atmosphere of a proper spit and sawdust gym, but I don't miss having to wait for the squat rack.
> 
> I do think its better when I have a training partner who can push me on and properly spot for me etc but even when I trained in a gym I struggled to fine someone.
> 
> Benching was the worst, I've had people grab the bar off me at my sticking point, I've had people leaning over me shouting "its all you man"
> 
> Your better off training alone than with "help" like that.


 Just out of interest, if you ask someone you don't know to spot for you what do you want them to do? I train alone so I'm never vey confident when someone asks me to spot them. I tend to just help them lift it off and re rack it unless they specifically ask me to take it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Just out of interest, if you ask someone you don't know to spot for you what do you want them to do? I train alone so I'm never vey confident when someone asks me to spot them. I tend to just help them lift it off and re rack it unless they specifically ask me to take it.


 I would ask, that way you know whats wanted.


----------



## BestBefore1989

The Wolverson Olympic/powerlifting Bar arrived today and Im over the moon with it

she's so pretty









So I had to have a little play with it, kept it light but did squats up to 100kg OHP up to 50kg Pedley Rows up to 80kg.

Knurling is much sharper than any bar I've used before, feels like it will never just slip out of your hands.

So far I'm loving it


----------



## 25434

Oooooooeeeeerrrrrrrrrr Sir! All this new equipment, you must be literally skipping round your garage, :lol: . lovely var dahhhhhling, lurrrrrvleee bar. :thumb


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I love a bit of Wolverson, me 

View attachment IMG_1337.JPG


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I love a bit of Wolverson, me
> 
> View attachment 119658


 Nice, that wasn't cheap


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice, that wasn't cheap


 not too bad actually. I pick them up on ebay as and when!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was my birthday and I've been spoilt rotten.

I got a pair of squat shoes,

View attachment squat shoes.JPG


and a pair of red dead lift socks (so you cant see the blood),









to go with the fantastic Wolverson Olympic/powerlifting Bar I got for Xmas, along with some DVD's and some cuff-links.

I've been eating everything in site and I'm about to have a massive dinner and a few drinks before bed.

I just weighted in at 225.8lbs and according to the scales I'm at 30.4% fat (doubt that's accurate but so long as it goes down then alls good)

I will try and take a photo tomorrow as that's when the hard work starts.

Liam has agreed to work with me this year and I'm hoping to make some real improvements. I've been sent my workouts for the month and quite frankly just reading them scares me, cant wait to get going


----------



## 25434

Happeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee birrrrrrrrrrttttthhhhddddaaaayyyeeeeeeee!!

:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Happy birthday mate. I'm looking forward to following this next stage of your training. Good luck.


----------



## BestBefore1989

quoting isn't working!

Thanks Guys


----------



## Keeks

Happy belated birthday, hope you had a lovely day!

Good luck for the new training routine, enjoy!! :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was not a good day. David Bowie passed away. :crying:

I am/was a massive fan of Bowie. I'm sure you have heard many people say that today, some of them they may own some of his albums, they may even have been to see him once or twice but I doubt there are that many that went as far as to have his lyrics tattooed on them.

Anyway day one of my one year improvement plan. :thumbup1:

Things didn't go that great, :thumbdown:

My diet was not as laid out by Liam, but that was mainly because I hadn't bought everything I needed so it will improve.

I missed the alarm on my phone so I haven't drunk as much water as I should have yet (still time)

My workout took over an hour and twenty and I still missed out two exercises, one of which was 50 reps of pull ups which would have taken me a LONG time to achieve if Id tried it tonight.

I'm going to hurt tomorrow and I know it.

Anyway I did another video of my Bar, just because she's so pretty.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I feel your pain about Bowie mate. I'm really upset.


----------



## 25434

Hey there, it did feel a bit weird hearing he had died. very strange.

you and your beautiful bar.......hehe.....feels nice to have new stuff doesn't it? I got quite over excited when my little kettlebell arrived!  it sat in my lap on the sofa for a while, lol....umm...cough....should I be admitting this? Hehe.

and...ummm....50 reps of pull ups?  oh myyyyyyeeeeee....I can do about 4.....good luck with that one... :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

50 pull ups? 50? Good grief. I'd be there all day.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Well as expected my Lats hurt lots today, but not as much as my forearms.

I should have used straps yesterday.


----------



## BestBefore1989

For the third day in a row my diet has not been what Liam set me, but at least its getting closer.

Training however... I missed out 3 exercises from my program today and I'm still totally [email protected]@ked !

Tonight's effort was

Bench Press 3X6 reps 4th set 3 drop set

Dumbell Press 3X6, 1X20

Fly 1X10, 2X15

Standing OHP 12, 8,4

Laterial raise 3X12 4th set 3 drop set

Skull Crushers/ Dumbell Tricep Extensions 1st set 15/10. 2nd set 6/6

writing that up it looks so little but it took me an hour and left me feeling nauseous.

Baring (God forbid) injury, this is the last time I take so long away from the gym, the drop in strength and fitness is scary.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> For the third day in a row my diet has not been what Liam set me, but at least its getting closer.
> 
> Training however... I missed out 3 exercises from my program today and I'm still totally [email protected]@ked !
> 
> Tonight's effort was
> 
> Bench Press 3X6 reps 4th set 3 drop set
> 
> Dumbell Press 3X6, 1X20
> 
> Fly 1X10, 2X15
> 
> Standing OHP 12, 8,4
> 
> Laterial raise 3X12 4th set 3 drop set
> 
> Skull Crushers/ Dumbell Tricep Extensions 1st set 15/10. 2nd set 6/6
> 
> writing that up it looks so little but it took me an hour and left me feeling nauseous.
> 
> Baring (God forbid) injury, this is the last time I take so long away from the gym, the drop in strength and fitness is scary.


 It'll come back quickly though mate. Just ease yourself back in for a week or so. It's not very long in the big scheme of things.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> For the third day in a row my diet has not been what Liam set me, but at least its getting closer.
> 
> Training however... I missed out 3 exercises from my program today and I'm still totally [email protected]@ked !
> 
> Tonight's effort was
> 
> Bench Press 3X6 reps 4th set 3 drop set
> 
> Dumbell Press 3X6, 1X20
> 
> Fly 1X10, 2X15
> 
> Standing OHP 12, 8,4
> 
> Laterial raise 3X12 4th set 3 drop set
> 
> Skull Crushers/ Dumbell Tricep Extensions 1st set 15/10. 2nd set 6/6
> 
> writing that up it looks so little but it took me an hour and left me feeling nauseous.
> 
> Baring (God forbid) injury, this is the last time I take so long away from the gym, the drop in strength and fitness is scary.


 As Dirk says just take it gently and your strength will come back....


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB. Agree with Dirk. You've been giving it some welly over xmas, and it's just taking you a few moments to get back into the run of things. The positive thing is.....you have made that start, and soon you will get into the groove and it will be easier. You're just having a battle with your head at the mo.

be gentle on yourself mister. You are nearly there, and so are we!  yay! I hear you shout.....coughprollynotbutistillluvyouanyway...hurrr hurrr


----------



## Keeks

As others have said, you've made a start, you're getting back into it and that's the main thing. After a break, it always takes you a week or two to adjust, and especially if you've been set out a new training plan too, I'm always wasted the first week of a new plan. Another week or so and you'll be doing just fine! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I should have trained legs on Friday but I wasn't feeling to good so I had an early night.

weight in this morning and 6 days into my new fat loss phase im just over 4 lbs down.

I'm very pleased with that given that I wasn't able to exactly follow the diet Liam gave me. ( I will get better)

My workout today was another that was less than impressive. Again I felt the need to cut the workout short.

I thought I had gone light enough to be able to complete the entire workout prescribed, but after the 4th set of 50 rep leg presses I was knackered so in the interest of being able to work for a living I left it at.

Workout was just two exercises, Squat and Leg Press.

I'm not sure I'm getting enough depth on my squats. I'm using a box as a gauge and when I set it up it looks OK









But when I video the squats I don't know if I'm going deep enough.


----------



## Mingster

Yeah, it doesn't look deep enough on the squats mate. I had a similar issue when I first started box squatting a while back.

I think the issue is partly that when you sit on the box you have your full weight on the box, and partly that you're also sitting upright. When you squat you just touch the box and also that your torso is leant forward. Your bodyweight compresses your ass when you are sitting, and leaning forward tends to elevate your hips a little too so the overall effect is missing depth.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Yeah, it doesn't look deep enough on the squats mate. I had a similar issue when I first started box squatting a while back.
> 
> I think the issue is partly that when you sit on the box you have your full weight on the box, and partly that you're also sitting upright. When you squat you just touch the box and also that your torso is leant forward. Your bodyweight compresses your ass when you are sitting, and leaning forward tends to elevate your hips a little too so the overall effect is missing depth.


 Thanks mate, I need to get my set up and form right again before I start building the lifts back up.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've done myself a spread sheet to record my results on again.

Liam has me on a c 2000 kcal diet P 44% F 42% C 14% (or at least it would be if my local supermarkets would only stock more avocados)


----------



## 25434

Good idea BB. I thought about that for myself, but I have quite a struggle with the weight thing and I think I would depress myself on the weeks I don't go down. I can't handle it, lol.

looking forward to keeping you company on your 2nd journey. X


----------



## 25434

Elloooooooo.......? Anything to report  busy I reckon. Have a great day.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Elloooooooo.......? Anything to report  busy I reckon. Have a great day.


 Yes Drill Sargent. Reporting in as instructed, Ma'am.

:whistling:

Got home late yesterday ( 45Min drive took 2.5 hours) then had to go out again to "rescue" one of my daughters so Pull workout will be done tonight.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yes Drill Sargent. Reporting in as instructed, Ma'am.
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> Got home late yesterday ( 45Min drive took 2.5 hours) then had to go out again to "rescue" one of my daughters so Pull workout will be done tonight.


 Hehe...soz........  just helping....cough...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back in from my gym.

Struggled for motivation today as I've not had a good day.

Company I work for are streamlining and I am so new I'm on an extended probationary period so will cost them next to nothing to let go.

Anyway last week of each month we each get sent a spreadsheet with a tab for each of us with outstanding issues that need clearing up. The spreadsheet came out early and I got it today but there was no tab with my name on so I phone to speak to the person who generates the spreadsheet but she's away from her desk, I speak to her colleague and say I've been missed off the sheet, she says give me a minuet, No its OK its cause your marked as leaving. At which point you could hear the Oops! in the silence that followed. Funnily enough, since then my line manager has not been returning my calls.

So wasn't in the best mind frame when I hit the gym

Pull session, used straps as my forearms still hurt from last week, my workout took an hour and twenty and I only missed out the 50 reps of pull ups, which quite frankly scares me especially as they are supposed to be done after 3 sets of 15 reps of wide grip pull downs.


----------



## 25434

That is bloody disgraceful BB!! That woman should be on immediate disciplinary for that, stupid and insensitive fu.....ng woman!!,...grrrrrr....that made me feel really cross..grrrrr. (Scuse my language). That sort of thing really bugs me. I'm so sorry to hear this news. You need to start putting feelers out now for other opportunities if that is what you heard. Ooohhhh.....I don't half feel cross for you.

well done on getting in the gym after that BB, and the 50 reps of pull ups...eouwwwww.....maybe 50 is too higher a number for you to start with? How about going for 15 or 20 ( says me who can only do about 4...  ) and see how you get on? 50 is a very scary number....I think.

Hey you, sending you a t'internet hug mister...((((()))))). X


----------



## Greshie

What a shoddy and shambolic way to find out you are being let go.... As Flubbsie says you need to start looking elsewhere asap... fingers crossed for you...


----------



## Mingster

Sorry to hear that mate. Awful. Wishing you the best to find a decent company soon.


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> What a shoddy and shambolic way to find out you are being let go....


 Yes!! Shoddy and shambolic and...and....s**t!!! Al the words with SH at the front! Humph....I hope her boobs drop off.

right! I'm double hugging....(((()))))). ((((()))). And now I'm orrfff to wreck someone else's journal :whistling: :mellow:  X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight I did the push session that I should have done Wednesday/Thursday, so Ill do legs Sunday.

Planning to attach some rubber to the jay hooks and catch bars on my cage this weekend.

LOL I like my Wolverson bar so much, the knurling is awesome, it feels like it grips your hands.

I don't want to damage it on my cage hence the rubber


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just back in from my gym.
> 
> Struggled for motivation today as I've not had a good day.
> 
> Company I work for are streamlining and I am so new I'm on an extended probationary period so will cost them next to nothing to let go.
> 
> Anyway last week of each month we each get sent a spreadsheet with a tab for each of us with outstanding issues that need clearing up. The spreadsheet came out early and I got it today but there was no tab with my name on so I phone to speak to the person who generates the spreadsheet but she's away from her desk, I speak to her colleague and say I've been missed off the sheet, she says give me a minuet, No its OK its cause your marked as leaving. At which point you could hear the Oops! in the silence that followed. Funnily enough, since then my line manager has not been returning my calls.
> 
> So wasn't in the best mind frame when I hit the gym
> 
> Pull session, used straps as my forearms still hurt from last week, my workout took an hour and twenty and I only missed out the 50 reps of pull ups, which quite frankly scares me especially as they are supposed to be done after 3 sets of 15 reps of wide grip pull downs.


 That's bloomin outrageous mate. What a shoddy way to treat someone. Do you have a union? Silly question, I know. No-one has a union any more. I hope either it get sorted or you find somewhere that treats its workers better.

Oh, and 50 rep leg presses? Ouch.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Tonight I did the push session that I should have done Wednesday/Thursday, so Ill do legs Sunday.
> 
> Planning to attach some rubber to the jay hooks and catch bars on my cage this weekend.
> 
> LOL I like my Wolverson bar so much, the knurling is awesome, it feels like it grips your hands.
> 
> I don't want to damage it on my cage hence the rubber


 You made me laugh with you luv for the Wolverson BB, awwweee...haha....I'm having a similar luv in with the sled at the new gym. I ve pushed it, pulled it, swung it, jump/ pulled it...gawwwwdddd....were a right pair of sad dos ain't we? X

im doing legs tomorrow too. I may try 50 reps when I've done my normal stuff and see what happens? You know, aside from not being able to walk home afterwards! :lol: have a good weekend.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> That's bloomin outrageous mate. What a shoddy way to treat someone. Do you have a union? Silly question, I know. No-one has a union any more. I hope either it get sorted or you find somewhere that treats its workers better.
> 
> Oh, and 50 rep leg presses? Ouch.


 thanks mate, LOL Yea 3 sets of 50 HURT, plenty of pauses towards the end of each set


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> You made me laugh with you luv for the Wolverson BB, awwweee...haha....I'm having a similar luv in with the sled at the new gym. I ve pushed it, pulled it, swung it, jump/ pulled it...gawwwwdddd....were a right pair of sad dos ain't we? X
> 
> im doing legs tomorrow too. I may try 50 reps when I've done my normal stuff and see what happens? You know, aside from not being able to walk home afterwards! :lol: have a good weekend.


 I'm planning to doing legs tomorrow, that will push me on, knowing that somewhere south of me I'm being out lifted by a little lady.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm planning to doing legs tomorrow, that will push me on, knowing that somewhere south of me I'm being out lifted by a little lady.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Week 2 of the fat loss phase of my 12 month improvement plan.

I've lost almost 3 lbs this week so I'm happy with how things are going


----------



## BestBefore1989

Legs workout done.

Kept the squats and leg press to the same weight as last week, managed to then do 2 sets of 20 reps leg curls and 7 sets of 10 reps leg extensions, the killer part being that I'm only allowed 30 seconds between sets.

At that point I called it a day, 1 hour 20 Min and still two exercises short of the full workout Liam has given me.

Still this is only the end of week two, I will get better.


----------



## 25434

Of course you will BB?...it's a dea.....wait a minute...I feel I said this already? Nahhhhhhhh....must be dreaming... :lol: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Of course you will BB?...it's a dea.....wait a minute...I feel I said this already? Nahhhhhhhh....must be dreaming... :lol: :lol:


 :tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Pull session tonight, the weights are still very light but at least I am getting to the end of the workout (well apart from the 50 reps of pull ups which I again chickened out of), so I'm slowly getting back into it.

I will have to do a little bit more in the way of stretching as I've tightened up across the chest and shoulders already.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from my gym.

Did a push workout tonight and for the first time since my long lay off over Xmas I finished the workout.

weights are still light but I'm making progress so Im happy


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've had a long hard week and I think I'm a little under the weather, anyway I went to bed after the United game last night and I only just woke up!

Jumped on the scales this morning (well when I woke up anyway) and I've managed to loose another 1.5lbs.

That's almost 8.5lbs over 3 weeks, so I've got to be happy with that.

I will be training legs later today


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg workout took ages but at least I warmed up and stretched properly first.

5 sets of squats, worked up to 150Kg

4 sets of 50 rep leg press

4 sets of 20 rep leg curls with weights so light they start by feeling pink and fluffy but end up feeling black and gnarly

7 sets of 10 reps leg extensions with only 30 seconds rest between sets

I should have then done walking lunges but I could barely walk so that wasnt going to happen

10 sets of 10 reps calves on leg press which simply hurt LOTS


----------



## 25434

Nice one BB....I'm trying the 4x50 again tomorrow, hurrr hurrr...why should you have all the pain! Lol...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Nice one BB....I'm trying the 4x50 again tomorrow, hurrr hurrr...why should you have all the pain! Lol...


 Trust me, I'm happy to share. LOL

How you do them as well as running up and down with that sled, is beyond me


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Trust me, I'm happy to share. LOL
> 
> How you do them as well as running up and down with that sled, is beyond me


 Well, in my head, the leg press and squats and all that stuff is my "work" you know, the serious stuff to keep my legs in some sorta shape, and the sled thing is just a really good bit of fun. I can heavy, light, fast slow, high low, sprints, push, pull...it's a brilliant finisher, I don't even do treadmill or anything after that....when they get the tyre in I'm gonna be sooo excited!two things to play with! Wahayeeee....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> I've had a long hard week and I think I'm a little under the weather, anyway I went to bed after the United game last night and I only just woke up!
> 
> Jumped on the scales this morning (well when I woke up anyway) and I've managed to loose another 1.5lbs.
> 
> That's almost 8.5lbs over 3 weeks, so I've got to be happy with that.
> 
> I will be training legs later today
> 
> View attachment 120434


 8.5 lbs in 3 weeks. that's amazing mate. well done


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> 8.5 lbs in 3 weeks. that's amazing mate. well done


 Thanks mate :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Pull session done

Bit of a mixed bag. I upped the weights on the dead lifts but then didn't manage to match my last weeks reps on the cable seated row, but to be fair, I was concentrating more on form this week, making sure I was not leaning back at all.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Pull session done
> 
> Bit of a mixed bag. I upped the weights on the dead lifts but then didn't manage to match my last weeks reps on the cable seated row, but to be fair, I was concentrating more on form this week, making sure I was not leaning back at all.


 That's good. Form is important, and keeping injury free. Well done on upping the deads.

_dareiaskhowarethingsontheworkfrontnoneedtoanswer_.


----------



## Keeks

Well done on the loss, doing brill! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> That's good. Form is important, and keeping injury free. Well done on upping the deads.
> 
> _dareiaskhowarethingsontheworkfrontnoneedtoanswer_.


 Thank you


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Well done on the loss, doing brill! :thumbup1:


 Thank you


----------



## BestBefore1989

Bit of a rubbish push session today, couldn't hit the weights/reps I did last week. 

To be honest I wasnt really feeling up for it but I gave it a go anyway.

I have a rest now till Legs on Saturday.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Bit of a rubbish push session today, couldn't hit the weights/reps I did last week.
> 
> To be honest I wasnt really feeling up for it but I gave it a go anyway.
> 
> I have a rest now till Legs on Saturday.


 Sounds like you had a similar day to me. At least we got in there, eh?


----------



## BestBefore1989

It has not been the best of weeks for a number of reasons, but I was truly surprised when I got on the scales to find I had gained weight.

I'm sure Liam will be able to uncover where I've gone wrong.

Totally unrelated to the above (it was already planned) I will be having a Protien only diet this week.

That should be interesting, It starts tomorrow and I expect to be short on energy by the end of the week, but well see.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg session done tonight, again I did the best I could but it was far from impressive.

I scared myself with light weights on the squat.

I was doing 6 rep sets and had upped the second set by 10kg and the 3rd set by 20kg, the 4th set was therefore 120 kg. I picked it up and it felt more like 210 than 120. I started to squat down, went about 3/4 of the way down and bottled it. I racked the bar.

Now I know its in my head, I did a 150kg full depth last week but the bar felt twice as heavy as that did. So to give myself assurance, I wrapped my knees, put my belt on and had another go, I cant say they flew up, but achieving depth felt easier the more I did. At least I finished my set without a problem.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Leg session done tonight, again I did the best I could but it was far from impressive.
> 
> I scared myself with light weights on the squat.
> 
> I was doing 6 rep sets and had upped the second set by 10kg and the 3rd set by 20kg, the 4th set was therefore 120 kg. I picked it up and it felt more like 210 than 120. I started to squat down, went about 3/4 of the way down and bottled it. I racked the bar.
> 
> Now I know its in my head, I did a 150kg full depth last week but the bar felt twice as heavy as that did. So to give myself assurance, I wrapped my knees, put my belt on and had another go, I cant say they flew up, but achieving depth felt easier the more I did. At least I finished my set without a problem.


 Sounds like you may be thinking yourself out of the lift. I always bang on about the mental side of lifting and you know as well as I how true this can be.

I always spend 2 or 3 days visualising my upcoming session so, more often than not, the lifts are as good as done before I start. The more often you visualise yourself lifting a weight the more likely you are to lift it imo.

You can't overestimate the value in setting targets for each session in advance and then achieving then. In time, you feel unstoppable.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Sounds like you may be thinking yourself out of the lift. I always bang on about the mental side of lifting and you know as well as I how true this can be.
> 
> I always spend 2 or 3 days visualising my upcoming session so, more often than not, the lifts are as good as done before I start. The more often you visualise yourself lifting a weight the more likely you are to lift it imo.
> 
> You can't overestimate the value in setting targets for each session in advance and then achieving then. In time, you feel unstoppable.


 Its the depth for me at the moment that's doing my head in. if I don't feel the box when I think I should, I start worrying.

I think I might try loading something light onto the bar, like 60Kg or so, and squat to depth daily, just to try and enforce some kind of muscle memory.

Ill ask Liam if that fits ok with what he has me doing.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its the depth for me at the moment that's doing my head in. if I don't feel the box when I think I should, I start worrying.
> 
> I think I might try loading something light onto the bar, like 60Kg or so, and squat to depth daily, just to try and enforce some kind of muscle memory.
> 
> Ill ask Liam if that fits ok with what he has me doing.


 I had issues with depth when I recently started back. It was in my head as I was easily making depth, but I still had reservations. I squat as deep as possible for all my warm up work then, when I get to the heavier stuff, set the spotters on my cage to lower than parallel. Then, if I have any doubts when lifting, I simply lower till I hear the bar touch the spotter then explode up.

Sometimes a box can complicate things as you can find yourself reaching for the box rather than squatting naturally.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Sometimes a box can complicate things as y*ou can find yourself reaching for the box rather than squatting naturally*.


 ^ Im guilty of this with out a doubt


----------



## BestBefore1989

woke up this morning to half the fence panels blown out.

Just finished bodging them back together but I think Ill wait a bit longer before putting them back up as its still blowing a gale.

I've made a mess in the garage, so I'm going to clean it up and return it to being my gym, I'm due a pull workout today.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cut my pull session short tonight.

I enjoyed the dead-lifting and the pedlay rows went without indent but then when doing pull ups my right forearm started screaming.

I figure better to cut a session short than push on and do myself a damage so that ended the workout.


----------



## 25434

Dear BB, I think I have too much time on my hands being sick an' all. Since I saw your post about the beloved "W"......well, I...umm.....not that I'm a weirdo or anything....cough.....you know that country ish song Galveston, ohhh Galveston? I've been singing it in my head but singing Wolverson ohhhhh Wolverson....

its driving me bonkers! I just can't seem to stop it, humph...... :lol: :lol: :death:

hurrr ....ah well.....at least I haven't stuck me hands in any electrical sockets.........yet? Lol....


----------



## 25434

Oh dear! Gulp......couldn't resist...soz?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Oh dear! Gulp......couldn't resist...soz?


 :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from the cinema with my youngest, we went to see Deadpool :thumb

LOL I'm 53 going on 15

Push workout will have to be tomorrow as I'm part way through re-painting my bench.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did something different yesterday, I took an adult gymnastics class.

LOL I was still over twice the age of the next oldest person there.

It was a blast, sounds lame when I say I did a forward roll a backward roll, handstand, some leaps some beam and some bar, but it was fun

They have a pit that's 8ft deep and filled with foam so they even let me try a few somersaults into the pit. :thumb

Tonight's push session was OK, nothing exciting but a good steady workout :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> woke up this morning to half the fence panels blown out.
> 
> Just finished bodging them back together but I think Ill wait a bit longer before putting them back up as its still blowing a gale.
> 
> I've made a mess in the garage, so I'm going to clean it up and return it to being my gym, I'm due a pull workout today.


 Dearie me. I thought we were beyond all this? Into the shower for you, we'll get the mop bucket.


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Dearie me. I thought we were beyond all this? Into the shower for you, we'll get the mop bucket.


----------



## BestBefore1989

After the "glitch" last week I am pleased that I am back to loosing weight.

In all honesty I was expecting to have lost more weight than I did, but a loss is a loss.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg workout went well.

Decided to not get hung up on my squat depth, Its not like I'm planning to enter a power lifting event ever, so long as I'm not doing partials and cheating myself out of a full lift, why care?

I increased weight on most lifts tonight but looking back I also took longer between sets so in my mind one offsets the other.

The important thing is I enjoyed it tonight :thumb:


----------



## 25434

If you enjoyed your workout that's a massive mental lift I think. Well done on the weight loss, you really get onto it don't you. Nice one BB.

cripeshessoannoyingwiththeweightlossthingbuggerit......  X


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Leg workout went well.
> 
> Decided to not get hung up on my squat depth, Its not like I'm planning to enter a power lifting event ever, so long as I'm not doing partials and cheating myself out of a full lift, why care?
> 
> I increased weight on most lifts tonight but looking back I also took longer between sets so in my mind one offsets the other.
> 
> The important thing is I enjoyed it tonight :thumb:


 @Flubs is correct, enjoying what you do is crucial ....


----------



## BestBefore1989

My training has switched around and I'm now on a 4 day split. In fact I'm doing a routine that I did before back in November 2014.

Depressingly I was lifting more weight back in 2014 than I am now :thumbdown:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Wanted to do today's workout this morning but it took me so long to get myself into my gym this morning that I didn't have time for the full workout.

I did rack pulls 2 X 4 dead-lifts 5 X 5 and shrugs 2 X 8.

I will finish off the workout tonight


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> My training has switched around and I'm now on a 4 day split. In fact I'm doing a routine that I did before back in November 2014.
> 
> Depressingly I was lifting more weight back in 2014 than I am now :thumbdown:


 It'll come back sure enough, keep pushing! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hit the gym for the second time today, the plan was to do what I ran out of time for this morning but I ended up doing the full workout :thumb

Ill just regard what I did this morning as a bonus.

Cardio tomorrow which will be a 90min gymnastics class


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> My training has switched around and I'm now on a 4 day split. In fact I'm doing a routine that I did before back in November 2014.
> 
> Depressingly I was lifting more weight back in 2014 than I am now :thumbdown:


 Don't worry, I'm not lifting the weights I used to either at the moment ... I'm just doing the best I can, and at times that's all we can do... and then progress forwards when we can


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just bashed out a shoulder and biceps workout in just over an hour.

I have a bit of pain in my right forearm at the moment, I think its just a touch of tennis elbow.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg workout done tonight, took an hour and a half and I'm sure Ill ache tomorrow.


----------



## 25434

Hehe...leg days....just luv 'em


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'm pleased to be able to report that my legs are feeling fine, a little stiff in my right knee but other than that its all good.

On the weight loss side, things arn't going so good, I failed to loose any weight this week at all.

Unless Liam says otherwise, its time to hit the cardio daily and give my fat arse a kicking


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm pleased to be able to report that my legs are feeling fine, a little stiff in my right knee but other than that its all good.
> 
> On the weight loss side, things arn't going so good, I failed to loose any weight this week at all.
> 
> Unless Liam says otherwise, its time to hit the cardio daily and give my fat arse a kicking


 Daily cardio!!

Doesn't bear thinking about. Good luck mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

what, like proper cardio? running and stuff? euw.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Chest and Triceps worked tonight, lots of high reps and pause pressing.

Still managed get it all done in an hour.

All that's left to do tonight is eat and enjoy the walking dead :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight was a pull session, no high reps tonight. 5X5 Deadlifts and Rackpulls, did some shrugs, some rows and the close grip pull-downs where the highest rep range with 4 sets of 15.

Done and dusted in just over an hour :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

went to the gymnastics class last night which was both great fun and a heavy pull session, loads of pull ups on the bar and even a rope climb. LOL going up the rope wasnt so much a problem but coming back down was, Ive got a nasty rope burn on the top of my left foot for my efforts.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout is done and dusted,

Shoulders and biceps. My right forearm held up pretty good until the reverse bicep curls, I only got 6 reps of them out before deciding to call it a day rather than irritate the injury.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was late dragging myself into my gym tonight. sitting here shattered, drinking my post workout shake having spent 90 Min smashing my legs.

Not feeling to cleaver right now, I gave it all I had :thumb:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was late dragging myself into my gym tonight. sitting here shattered, drinking my post workout shake having spent 90 Min smashing my legs.
> 
> Not feeling to cleaver right now, I gave it all I had :thumb:


 Wwooooaahhh......sounds like an urgent need for my cushion for you to sit on! Haha.. Well done BB.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did my weekly weight in this morning and given the extra cardio I added this week I was hoping for more that the 1.8Lb drop I achieved

View attachment 121765


----------



## BestBefore1989

I got my camera out as I've decided to play along and join in with @FelonE 's Official UKM 12 Week Challenge, even though I will have to end a couple of days early. So I will be posting update pictures there rather than here.

However as I had the camera out I took a picture of the rope burn I picked up on Wednesday


----------



## Greshie

ouch that looks sore  !


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> I did my weekly weight in this morning and given the extra cardio I added this week I was hoping for more that the 1.8Lb drop I achieved
> 
> View attachment 121765


 It's going in the right direction!


----------



## BestBefore1989

This weeks plan called for 30 Min fasted cardio every day, but I didn't do anything yesterday, so to make up for that, this morning I did 30min interval training on my bike using a cardio coach tape, followed by 30 Min steady state cardio on the cross trainer. I had to turn the resistance down and even then it nearly killed me!


----------



## BestBefore1989

woke up this morning feeling tired and aching.

It took two cups of coffee before I managed to bet my lazy arse onto the cross trainer for 30 Min interval training at level 12.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Chest and Tris workout tonight, I upped the weight on every lift....... and failed to get the required reps on the last set of most of them :lol:

Oh well, at least I'm trying to progress


----------



## BestBefore1989

30 Min fasted cardio on the bike this morning (well 38 Min including warm up and cool down)

Cardio coach V2 interval training done with perceived exertion as I don't currently have a working Heart rate monitor.

*1*.1:52 Intro - Brief introduction that can be skipped after the first time listening.

*2*.4:13 Warm-up - During the warm-up you will be asked to find a speed and resistance setting that is equal to your Level 1 exertion and will be responsible for gradually increasing your effort until you reach a level 2 effort or green zone heart rate before the beginning of the first challenge.

*3*.7:49 Challenge 1 - In challenge 1, set your sights for 4, level 3 hill climbs. Each hill is one minute in length with a 1 minute recovery.

*4*.8:24 Challenge 2 - The first 1:50 of this challenge gives you a quick level 1 or level 2 recovery. Then, it's onward and upward with a level 3 hill climb for 3 minutes. You will have a second brief rest once at the top but the challenge isn't over. Prepare for a 3 minute level 3 sprint as you zoom down the mountain.

*5.*3:18 Steady State/Rest - This phase is designed for recovery after the 2nd challenge. Once recovered, jump back into your level 2 steady state phase and get ready for the final challenge.

*6*.8:39 Challenge 3 - The 3rd challenge is optional in the Volume 2 workout and is designed for more advanced participants. Those who are seeking the challenge will be faced with 4 Level 4 fast paced hill climbs. Each hill is 45 seconds in length with a 1 minute rest in between. Both your speed and resistance settings will help you achieve close to your Level 4 effort. Heart rate should stay in the orange zone for most of the challenge and depending on how hard you work, you may just see some red zone numbers.

*7.*4:59 Cool Down - Equally the most important phase of the workout! Make sure that you have recovered from the final challenge before getting off your exercise equipment.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight was a back workout.

nothing exciting, 5 sets of 10 rep dead lifts, 2 sets of 10 shrugs, 3 sets of 10 rows, 4 sets of 15 lat pull downs and 4 sets of 15 cable rows.


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings fasted cardio was 30 Min interval training on the cross Trainer set to level 14, (40 Min if you include the warm up and cool down)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from the gymnastics class, I'm knackered but I had a blast, doing volts and bar stuff.

I'm going to hurt tomorrow I can feel it already


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just back from the gymnastics class, I'm knackered but I had a blast, doing volts and bar stuff.
> 
> I'm going to hurt tomorrow I can feel it already


 Gymnastics....mmmmmm.......I couldn't do all that stuff, imagine the potential disasters! Hehe. I bet your pretty sore today, hehe... :thumb dem doms hey?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Gymnastics....mmmmmm.......I couldn't do all that stuff, imagine the potential disasters! Hehe. I bet your pretty sore today, hehe... :thumb dem doms hey?


 :lol: Yea I'm sore.

I'm not saying I fell off a lot, but I fell, a lot!

So its more soft tissue damage than DOMS LOL


----------



## BestBefore1989

I wanted to do my morning cardio on the bike today but we are expecting a delivery so I couldn't.

If Id used the bike its in my gym and I wear headphones on so Id never have heard the door bell.

The Cross Trainer is in the living room and instead of headphones I can use the Hi-Fi, so this mornings fasted cardio was 30 Min interval training at level 14.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I think the negative calories and the early morning cardio was getting to me because I struggled with the motivation to train tonight. Eventually I dragged myself into the gym for a shoulders and biceps workout and then promptly set a new PB for seated lateral raises :thumb .

Tomorrow is going to be a tough day, I'm off to see my mum for the day, which will involve taking her to the sea front for fish and chips. ( its what she enjoys so its what Ill do) As a result my diet will be out of the window but I will try and minimize the extra calories even if I cant avoid the unplanned carbs and my leg workout will just have to wait until what ever time I get home at.


----------



## Keeks

Enjoy today!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Enjoy today!


 Thanks, it was good to see my old mum.

Sadly shes not looking too good, but then I guess at 85 the fact shes walking, all be it with the aid of sticks, is no mean feat

I've only just finished in the gym, it took me an hour and a half to get through my leg workout tonight.

I don't know what's going to hurt the most tomorrow, my legs or my finger where I crushed it between two 25Kg plates whilst unloading the bar.


----------



## 25434

Ouch! I'd think...ummm...fingers! Well done for doing your leg workout after a day out, I prolly would have lurched onto the sofa with a stomach full of chips...hurrr hurrr....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ouch! I'd think...ummm...fingers! Well done for doing your leg workout after a day out, I prolly would have lurched onto the sofa with a stomach full of chips...hurrr hurrr....


 the winner is.............LEGS

they ach like hell, lol can hardly bend my knees without pain


----------



## BestBefore1989

got on the scales this morning and the result was a drop of 1.4lbs

not as much as I had hoped given all the cardio I did but its going in the right direction

View attachment 122243


----------



## BestBefore1989

Forgot to say, this mornings cardio was done on the Cross Trainer , 30 Min interval training set to 14, with 5 Min warm up and 5 Min cool down.


----------



## 25434

Flippin eck BB....you are beating me hands down so far....I'm down 3lbs in 2 weeks...it really hard for me to drop weight due to meds etc...every 1lb is hard won...and....and....I just scoffed 2 bags of quavers.....humph! But I didn't eat any cakes that were brought round yesterday at work....orrrrr...indulge in pressie of chocolate from a customer....gave it away in fact.....

you are doing well, steady as you go...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Flippin eck BB....you are beating me hands down so far....I'm down 3lbs in 2 weeks...it really hard for me to drop weight due to meds etc...every 1lb is hard won...and....and....I just scoffed 2 bags of quavers.....humph! But I didn't eat any cakes that were brought round yesterday at work....orrrrr...indulge in pressie of chocolate from a customer....gave it away in fact.....
> 
> you are doing well, steady as you go...


 :lol: But I have way more fat than you to begin with.

Liam has me on a strict diet, no quavers for me, I only got away with fish and chips last week coss it was a mothers day treat for my mum.

In fact he's just dropped my calories again and upped my cardio by 3 hours a week. :scared:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: But I have way more fat than you to begin with.
> 
> Liam has me on a strict diet, no quavers for me, I only got away with fish and chips last week coss it was a mothers day treat for my mum.
> 
> In fact he's just dropped my calories again and upped my cardio by 3 hours a week. :scared:


 "Upped your cardio by 3 hours a week" urrrmmm........   :crying: :death: . Poor you! Hee hee.....I've upped mine to four 20-30 sessions of the "ard" stuff per week, plus the ppl. Mainly bike, hills on the treadmill or short sharp kettlebell or bodyweight stuff. Well.....cough.....that's the plan. Not bad so far but see how it goes.

you did look great when Liam helped you out the last time so it will be worth it in the end.  . And now I'm off for my gym session, then back for cheese on toast...ooop! Should I gave mentioned that? :sneaky2:


----------



## Greshie

I'm having coffee and marmalade on toast as I type this before heading off to work.... the sun is shining and spring is in the air yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BestBefore1989

quoting thing has gone wrong!

@Flubs & @Greshie your a pair of blue meanies

I woke up late today, fasted cardio was done on the XTrainer, 45 Min at Level 14, for some reason the XTrainer suffered a computer error at 15 Min so I had to start again and managed a further 30Min.

Eggs and smoked salmon was eaten for breakfast for the last time for a while (new diet plan starts as soon as I've been shopping)

Knackered! and the dam dog has just chewed up and destroyed my headphones, not like him to do something like that but I'm not amused


----------



## BestBefore1989

Second cardio session done, 30 min steady state on the bike.

My right knee and right quad are still suffering from Fridays leg workout, so hopefully the boost in blood supply I just gave them will help with recovery. :thumb


----------



## 25434

Look at you, you flippin cardio maniac! Lol...even the dog is getting disturbed by it...  hee hee.. By the way we both had the same brekkie today...eeek! It's my fave thing to have on the weekend, and I had a slice of sourdough with rosemary n it, flippin' gorgeous...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Look at you, you flippin cardio maniac! Lol...even the dog is getting disturbed by it...  hee hee.. By the way we both had the same brekkie today...eeek! It's my fave thing to have on the weekend, and I had a slice of sourdough with rosemary n it, flippin' gorgeous...


 I'm probably wrong, but I don't think I have ever tried sourdough


----------



## BestBefore1989

Overslept a little this morning and this mornings fasted interval training was tough, level 14 on the Cross-trainer again.

Tonight is chest and triceps followed by an extra 30 Min of cardio


----------



## BestBefore1989

The best thing I can think of to say about tonight's chest and triceps workout is that I finished it!

The workout was followed by the second cardio session of the day, 30 Min steady state cardio done even though I had to turn down the resistance level in order to finish it.


----------



## Mingster

Getting it done is the main thing mate.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Getting it done is the main thing mate.


 Yes, this. Well done my rope climbing, cardio kicking t'internet friend...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Had a bad nights sleep , I was up for a pee at least 3 times last night.

Anyway, first cardio session of the day done and out of the way :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I fell asleep on the sofa so I was very late getting into my gym tonight.

I got the shakes whilst dead lifting tonight, something that has never happened before.

I was on my 5th set of 5 reps and had worked my way up to 200kg when suddenly I started doing a shakin stevens impersonation. Bizarre!

I'm only just in from the workout and should also be doing a further 30 Min cardio but its gone 10pm I still have to cook and eat dinner and then cook chilli for tomorrows lunch.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Had a bad nights sleep , I was up for a pee at least 3 times last night.
> 
> Anyway, first cardio session of the day done and out of the way :thumbup1:


 Me too ... hate that ! .... the bad night's sleep and getting up for a pee that is... dunno what cardio is! :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Me too ... hate that ! .... the bad night's sleep and getting up for a pee that is... dunno what cardio is! :lol:


 Mate, that's because your not a lardy arse like me.

Cardio is killing me right now but its got to be done and its only for another 11 weeks


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had fun at the gymnastics class tonight but my hands are now suffering as I am the proud owner of 3 weeping blisters.

I just have so much fun on the high bar. Having learned how to do the chin up pullover last week, this week I mastered the back hip circle, and it was repeatedly doing these that caused the blisters.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Bugger it, I woke up late today and missed my 30 Min cardio session.

Only two days to make it back up before Saturday mornings weight in, so Ill be adding 10 Min to each of my remaining cardio sessions.

Guess I needed the sleep.

PS my body aches so much today, I almost forgot how much my hands hurt. :lol:


----------



## 25434

3 weeping blister? A wrecked foot? I......I......am slightly concerned If you have to get up on the bar to do anything.... :crying: . It....it....could be vewwy vewwy painful.

:blush: :tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> 3 weeping blister? A wrecked foot? I......I......am slightly concerned If you have to get up on the bar to do anything.... :crying: . It....it....could be vewwy vewwy painful.
> 
> :blush: :tongue:


 LOL This is the high bar not the high beam, you don't walk on it, and my foot is all better now

:lol: you sound like my wife, she's afraid I'm going to break something!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thursdays workout should have been shoulders and biceps but my forearms hurt from gripping the bar doing back hip circles on Wednesday, so I skipped the biceps part of the workout.

Cardio was on the bike during the first 45 Min of the Liverpool Vs Man United game, and the less said about that the better :crying:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cardio was on the bike during the first 45 Min of the Liverpool Vs Man United game, and the less said about that the better :crying:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings cardio was 30 Min interval training on the cross trainer set to level 14.

Every thing is taking so long, it takes me an hour to do 30 Min of cardio in the mornings.

It takes me 2 or 3 Min to get together water to drink during the workout and set up the music, I then to 5 Min warm up, then the workout, then 5 Min cool down, I normally have to sit down panting for 10 Min after I've finished before I can go get a shower, so yea, over an hour to do 30 Min of cardio.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight was legs and I can honestly say I've never known a session like it. It started off OK, First exercise I matched the weight and reps of last weeks 1st set, but the second and 3rd sets I fell short on reps. Second exercise, first set I got no where near the reps so I dropped the weight in order to at least be in the right rep range.

It just carried on like that, by the Fifth exercise which was hack squats, I had HALVED the weight from last week and still failed on the second rep :scared:

I finished up with 4 sets of max reps of bodyweight squats.

I think I need an early night and to just put today behind me.


----------



## Mingster

I think you need to reassess your training programme mate. Start again with weights/sets that you can achieve, even if you're asleep on your feet, and build some positive momentum.

And all that cardio can't be good for anyone


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> I think you need to reassess your training programme mate. Start again with weights/sets that you can achieve, even if you're asleep on your feet, and build some positive momentum.
> 
> And all that cardio can't be good for anyone


 Its killing me mate, but its having the desired effect, Ive lost 3lbs this week


----------



## 25434

Oh bugger...another 3? You lucky dawwwwwggg.....I'm 1.5 down..humph...long way to go yet.

well done BB...but.....don't kill yourself doing it....and....cough....stepawayfromtheleotards? :lol: :lol:

runs......fast......wooooooooossshhhhh.........  x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Oh bugger...another 3? You lucky dawwwwwggg.....I'm 1.5 down..humph...long way to go yet.
> 
> well done BB...but.....don't kill yourself doing it....and....cough....stepawayfromtheleotards? :lol: :lol:
> 
> runs......fast......wooooooooossshhhhh.........  x


 :lol: I doubt they make them in FatBoy size.

Well done on the 1.5lb drop :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didn't do my set cardio sessions yesterday, but I did spend a couple of hours carrying boxes up and down two flights of stairs, so I'm counting that as yesterdays cardio.

Today's was low intensity steady state cardio, done whilst watching the Man U Vs West Ham game. Oh well, it could have been worse!


----------



## 25434

Yes, I think those stairs could be counted as cardio BB. I had a day out at Bluewater today and decided to walk round it 20 times without stopping as a cardio, I was blooming knacked by the time I'd done, lol!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Yes, I think those stairs could be counted as cardio BB. I had a day out at Bluewater today and decided to walk round it 20 times without stopping as a cardio, I was blooming knacked by the time I'd done, lol!


 wow, Ill bet you where. Did you buy anything?


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I went wild and turned the resistance level up 1 for my 30 Min interval cardio session on the Cross Trainer. Then I realised I was running a little late and skipped the 5 Min cool down.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout was chest and triceps.

Workout went well, thought I was running out of puff by the end of it just when Liam had me doing 4 sets of 50 reps of triceps push down, which burned like hell.

So the 30 Min steady state cardio I did at the end was hard work!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I kept the resistance turned up on my life fitness cross trainer to level 15, I turned the volume of my music up to max and I smashed out this mornings cardio :thumb


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> wow, Ill bet you where. Did you buy anything?


 I bought a peacock blue silk top, a pair of sandals and a new mascara :thumb: and I had a frozen yoghurt and two coffees with a choccie truffle that came free with coffee. Yum


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Enough of all this cardio nonsense. What was that you said about the Livepool game?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I bought a peacock blue silk top, a pair of sandals and a new mascara :thumb: and I had a frozen yoghurt and two coffees with a choccie truffle that came free with coffee. Yum


 Now I'm going to need pictures of you modelling the new purchases.

If your going to post the pics here, you'd better wear something in addition to sandals, mascara and your new silk top


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Enough of all this cardio nonsense. What was that you said about the Livepool game?


 Liverpool game? what Liverpool game? :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was a disaster, work and life in general buggered up all my plans, my meals and water consumption both suffered and today's workout will have to be done tomorrow at the expense of my gymnastics class


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Now I'm going to need pictures of you modelling the new purchases.
> 
> If your going to post the pics here, you'd better wear something in addition to sandals, mascara and your new silk top


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> and today's workout will have to be done tomorrow at the expense of my gymnastics class


 I'm sorry BB but that sounded so hilarious in my head I've been chuckling like a good 'un....silver lining is that this week there will be no tales of blisters or even worse crushed Flobberly bits and bobs... :tongue: ......phew....  . Today's another day so hopefully goes a bit better for you..x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Now I'm going to need pictures of you modelling the new purchases.
> 
> If your going to post the pics here, you'd better wear something in addition to sandals, mascara and your new silk top


 Oh, I wouldn't bee too quick to impose restrictions. :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today's fasted cardio is done and dusted, 30 Min on my cross trainer set to interval training on level 15


----------



## BestBefore1989

Best thing I can say about tonights workout is that I tried my best.

Need an early night


----------



## BestBefore1989

Overslept and missed my cardio session and my breakfast this morning. :nono:

Ill add 10 Min to my next 3 cardio sessions to make up the work I missed.


----------



## Keeks

You sound tired, rest up when you can.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> You sound tired, rest up when you can.


 Its all my own fault, Id allowed myself to get too fat and plainly overestimated how quickly I could loose it again.

Not had a re-feed for two weeks now, if I can make one more week I'm asking Liam for Hot cross buns over Easter.

LOL right now its the idea of hot cross buns thats driving me on


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its all my own fault, Id allowed myself to get too fat and plainly overestimated how quickly I could loose it again.
> 
> Not had a re-feed for two weeks now, if I can make one more week I'm asking Liam for Hot cross buns over Easter.
> 
> LOL right now its the idea of hot cross buns thats driving me on


 But the important thing to remember is that it's going in the right direction, it's coming off and that's what matters.

Ahh, lovely, I could murder a hot cross bun right now, they're lovely aren't they. Enjoy!

Well keep plugging away and those hot cross buns await. But still rest up when you can!


----------



## 25434

It will come offBB, keep going! I forgot my bag of food today so when I got out of the gym this morning I was starving. I nearly ran raided people to the floor in the rush to get to the food van that comes in the morning! :lol: currently stuffing chicken sarnie down me gob. 

hey BB, you will and can do this, there's no comp right? It's just you aiming for awesome gorgeousness right? It will happen. X


----------



## 25434

Ps....hot cross buns mehhhh... But hotcrumpets with butter and honey...now we're talking! :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> It will come offBB, keep going! I forgot my bag of food today so when I got out of the gym this morning I was starving. I nearly ran raided people to the floor in the rush to get to the food van that comes in the morning! :lol: currently stuffing chicken sarnie down me gob.
> 
> hey BB, you will and can do this, there's no comp right? It's just you aiming for awesome gorgeousness right? It will happen. X


 awww thanks Hun,

Ill leave the awesome gorgeousness to you in your silk top and sandals.

Ill be happy with not fat and ugly, and as I cant do anything about the ugly......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Late home, late in the gym.

No warm up cardio, only 3 exercises and no steady state cardio so that I could be in front of the TV for the match.

I was enjoying it up until 44 Min

Its been a VERY long time since we scored 3 goals in a single half.

Oh well, bring on the second half


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Late home, late in the gym.
> 
> No warm up cardio, only 3 exercises and no steady state cardio so that I could be in front of the TV for the match.
> 
> I was enjoying it up until 44 Min
> 
> Its been a VERY long time since we scored 3 goals in a single half.
> 
> Oh well, bring on the second half


 Still pursuing that 6 pack buddy?

Eat this


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Still pursuing that 6 pack buddy?
> 
> Eat this
> 
> View attachment 122830


 :thumb: Big man!

What a nice surprise to see your name, How you keeping mate?


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I did my fasted cardio on the cross trainer again. Level 15, 5 Min warm up, 30 Min interval training, 5 Min cool down.

Back and biceps tonight.

Its been the toughest week I've had for a while, I just hope the scales are kind when I climb onto them tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Back and biceps done.

First time I've done this workout and it took much longer than it should have.

Kids are watching a film so Ill go give the dog a long walk for my steady state cardio instead of jumping on the cross trainer


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Back and biceps done.
> 
> First time I've done this workout and it took much longer than it should have.
> 
> Kids are watching a film so Ill go give the dog a long walk for my steady state cardio instead of jumping on the cross trainer


 Woof woof,no,you did back and bi with me lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Woof woof,no,you did back and bi with me lol


 Yea, well this was similar only less weight.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yea, well this was similar only less weight.


 Best we meet up soon ,before i get strong again....lets do it together buddy!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Best we meet up soon ,before i get strong again....lets do it together buddy!


 I'm on a serious calorie deficit mate so no where near my PBs but Id love to meet up with you for a workout :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> I didn't do my set cardio sessions yesterday, but I did spend a couple of hours carrying boxes up and down two flights of stairs, so I'm counting that as yesterdays cardio.
> 
> Today's was low intensity steady state cardio, done whilst watching the Man U Vs West Ham game. Oh well, it could have been worse!


 I hope you ran up and down those stairs ! :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had a nice long sleep in this morning.

Id got up at about 9am, did my weight in and then went back to bed.

I was very pleased with the weight loss this week

4.6lbs is a lot of weight to loose in one week 

Liam has been keeping my protein consumption high, so I'm sure its almost all body fat :thumb


----------



## 25434

Bloopin well done mister! What a drop, sheeesh... Nice one. :thumb


----------



## Greshie

well done ... you see your weight is dropping


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Bloopin well done mister! What a drop, sheeesh... Nice one. :thumb





Greshie said:


> well done ... you see your weight is dropping


 Thanks


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight was a shoulders and triceps workout, which finished off with a triceps tri-set, which almost finished me off. LOL

Kids are playing scrabble in the living room so my post workout cardio is going to be a very long dog walk.


----------



## BestBefore1989

slept well last night, had to get up for a pee several times but thats normal now. That aside I slept 9 hours :thumb:

Eldest daughter and boyfriend are eating bacon rolls and watching crap on the TV so Im off to my gym to do my cardio on the bike, to escape the smell of smoked bacon.


----------



## Mingster

So you're doing weight training, cardio, and a calorie deficit for your cut mate? That's a lot to be taking on at one time ime.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> So you're doing weight training, cardio, and a calorie deficit for your cut mate? That's a lot to be taking on at one time ime.


 Yes mate.

This weeks plan is resistance training 5 times a week, fasted cardio 30 Min 7 times a week and steady state cardio 30 min 5 times a week. body weight is now 95KG and I'm eating 1800 Kcal a day.

It is hard going but it does appear to be getting results.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> This weeks plan is resistance training 5 times a week, fasted cardio 30 Min 7 times a week and steady state cardio 30 min 5 times a week. body weight is now 95KG and I'm eating 1800 Kcal a day.
> 
> It is hard going but it does appear to be getting results.


 Good luck with that 

Personally, I would use cardio alongside eating at maintenance, or no cardio and a deficit , with the latter being my preferred choice. 'Cardio for fitness only' would be my motto.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Good luck with that
> 
> Personally, I would use cardio alongside eating at maintenance, or no cardio and a deficit , with the latter being my preferred choice. 'Cardio for fitness only' would be my motto.


 If there was not a deadline and therefore a limited time in which to achieve what I want, I would be in full agreement, as I'm sure that I must be loosing some muscle mass. loosing weight this fast


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> If there was not a deadline and therefore a limited time in which to achieve what I want, I would be in full agreement, as I'm sure that I must be loosing some muscle mass. loosing weight this fast


 Yes, needs must. Best of luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight is the second leg workout of the week.

Just off to do it now.

Late starting but I wanted to watch the City United game.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight was legs and biceps and a first for me, 3 min, max rep sets.

To be honest just the idea of them was scary and Hell yes!, they hurt.


----------



## BestBefore1989

woke up this morning and everything was stiff and sore, lats, triceps, calves. LOL guess its an accumulative effect from last weeks new workouts.

Cardio this morning was 30 Min interval training on the cross trainer set to level 15.

Thank goodness its going to be a short week.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight was chest, triceps and a calves finisher.

It took me an hour and a half plus warm up to get my workout done tonight and I am knackered.

I'm going to eat, watch the walking dead and go to bed.

Rest day tomorrow


----------



## Mingster

Wow, that's a grueller. Enjoy your rest day.


----------



## BestBefore1989

It was a cold and miserable morning this morning, I had a hard time getting out of bed and doing my fasted cardio but I managed the 30 Min interval training that I had planned.

No resistance training tonight so I might try to get an hour or so of passive stretching done, my flexibility is definitely suffering at the moment.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didn't do any stretching last night, instead I went to bed early.

This morning I decided that the day after a rest day and an early night was the right day to turn the resistance up a level on my morning cardio, so that's what I did.

With the trainer set to level 16 I did 5 min warm up, 30 Min interval training and 5 Min cool down.

Tonight is my second rest day in a row, the plan is to go to a gymnastics class.

OK its not rest but it is fun.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> I didn't do any stretching last night, instead I went to bed early.
> 
> This morning I decided that the day after a rest day and an early night was the right day to turn the resistance up a level on my morning cardio, so that's what I did.
> 
> With the trainer set to level 16 I did 5 min warm up, 30 Min interval training and 5 Min cool down.
> 
> Tonight is my second rest day in a row, the plan is to go to a gymnastics class.
> 
> OK its not rest but it is fun.


 I find if I go to bed early, even if I don't go to sleep straight away but just lie there reading or browsing the net, I relax more and have a better night's sleep than if I stay up until my normal bedtime ...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Plans for the week end are now buggered.

My wifes dad has just been told he's got the big "C" and as its his birthday on Saturday he wants to go out for the day and have a meal out in the evening.

I feel very sorry for him so I'm not going to pack myself a lunch and be unsocial.

OK I will have very little control over what I eat for lunch and dinner but its only one day and if I feel its way to much then I can always fast on Sunday.

Anyway, off to my gymnastics class. Tonight I hope to do something called a giants, if you look on-line you will find plenty of videos of little girls doing them with ease, however I am more than a little bit scared !

Fingers crossed Ill get back home with no broken limbs.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Well I'm home again and in one piece, well apart from the blister that tore off.

Sadly I didn't manage my Giant, and after the blister tore off I swapped the high bar for the vault :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Plans for the week end are now buggered.
> 
> My wifes dad has just been told he's got the big "C" and as its his birthday on Saturday he wants to go out for the day and have a meal out in the evening.
> 
> I feel very sorry for him so I'm not going to pack myself a lunch and be unsocial.
> 
> OK I will have very little control over what I eat for lunch and dinner but its only one day and if I feel its way to much then I can always fast on Sunday.
> 
> Anyway, off to my gymnastics class. Tonight I hope to do something called a giants, if you look on-line you will find plenty of videos of little girls doing them with ease, however I am more than a little bit scared !
> 
> Fingers crossed Ill get back home with no broken limbs.


 Horrible news. Right before his birthday, too. I know there's no good time to get it, but still... However, over the last 10 years or so I can think of about 5 people who've been diagnosed with cancer. They're all still here. Treatment is so much better than it used to be.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Horrible news. Right before his birthday, too. I know there's no good time to get it, but still... However, over the last 10 years or so I can think of about 5 people who've been diagnosed with cancer. They're all still here. Treatment is so much better than it used to be.


 Thanks mate, Its so common that your almost guaranteed it over a certain age. My mum has had it for ages. It seems to me the problem is where you get it, some and mostly liveable with, and some like pancreatic cancer are just bad news.

Anyway I did my 30 min interval fasted cardio on level 16 this morning and it almost finished me off !


----------



## Keeks

Sorry to hear that news about your father-in-law. Hope you're all ok.


----------



## Mingster

Wishing your farther-in-law all the best mate. My Dad has just overcome stomach cancer in his eighties. The stresses involved are pretty exhausting and put the other things in our lives into perspective.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Sorry to hear that news about your father-in-law. Hope you're all ok.


 Thanks X



Mingster said:


> Wishing your farther-in-law all the best mate. My Dad has just overcome stomach cancer in his eighties. The stresses involved are pretty exhausting and put the other things in our lives into perspective.


 Good to hear your dad overcame it mate. Her dad appears to me to be coping quite well with the news, its her mum that keeps breaking down for a little cry.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout was legs

Standing calves 20 reps on a step and 20 reps on the floor. No rest between each set. 3 sets in total

Barbell squats 4x10

Sissy squats 3x10

Stiff leg deads 3x10

Lying leg curls 2x8

Walking lunges 3x30 steps

then 30 min steady state cardio on the cross trainer


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Tonights workout was legs
> 
> Standing calves 20 reps on a step and 20 reps on the floor. No rest between each set. 3 sets in total
> 
> Barbell squats 4x10
> 
> Sissy squats 3x10
> 
> Stiff leg deads 3x10
> 
> Lying leg curls 2x8
> 
> Walking lunges 3x30 steps
> 
> then 30 min steady state cardio on the cross trainer


 Fancy a little jog today?


----------



## BestBefore1989

The plan had been that after my weight in tomorrow, so long as Id lost weight, I was going to have a couple of Hot Cross Buns as a treat.

This morning I wake up late and come downstairs to the smell of toasting Hot Cross Buns. I'm supposed to be jumping on the cross trainer for fasted cardio but when my wife asked if I want one, I say yes.

She brings me two toasted buns smothered in butter, Pure Heaven! :drool:

as I'm eating the last quarter she asked, do you want another one, I answer yes and she brings me another two, just like the first two. :drool: :drool:

She didn't ask me again as I finished those off, so I toasted my own. mg:

 I ate 8 Hot Cross Buns this morning :surrender:

Most people would have had two as a nice treat and left it at that, but for some reason I just didn't stop till I ran out of them.

I've asked that we don't buy any more this year, as plainly I have no self control, and if I carry on like this all my efforts will have been in vain.

Anyway I'm off to jump on the cross trainer for an extra long cardio session to try and burn off some of those calories and I'm planning to skip lunch.

I know this will have cost me some weight loss when I get on the scales tomorrow, I just hope I still achieve a loss.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Ha ha! 8 hot cross buns. That's hilarious. What's done is done. I'm the same with biscuits. I can't go near them. I'll finish a packet.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Ha ha! 8 hot cross buns. That's hilarious. What's done is done. I'm the same with biscuits. I can't go near them. I'll finish a packet.


 they tasted fantastic mate but I am a little disappointed with my lack of self control.


----------



## Greshie

Soory to hear about your father-in-law ... fingers crossed for him..

Eight Hot Cross Buns in one session??? EIGHT ??? oink oink :lol: it was just an excuse to up the cardio wasn't it?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Soory to hear about your father-in-law ... fingers crossed for him..
> 
> Eight Hot Cross Buns in one session??? EIGHT ??? oink oink :lol: it was just an excuse to up the cardio wasn't it?


 mate, you have no idea just how much I hate cardio right now


----------



## BestBefore1989

Accidentally had a little sleep on the sofa this afternoon which made me late doing my workout.

Weighted Chins 4x 6

Neutral grip pulldowns 4x8

Barbell rows 3x 8

Meadow rows 3x12

Stiff arm pull downs 2 x 20 superset Rear delt flyes 2 x 15

Preacher curls 4x8

concentration curls 4x 8

for my steady state cardio, I dusted off the treadmill and set it to random hills for a 30 min power walk at 4.5kph.

Tomorrow I have limited time in the morning so I shall do my delts & triceps workout in place of my fasted cardio


----------



## BestBefore1989

results from Yesterdays weight in


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had planned to do a delts & triceps workout yesterday morning but as I got up later than planned, so instead I did fasted cardio on the cross trainer. Sadly I was so knackered I had to turn the resistance level down or I would not have completed the full 40 min.

Anyway, I'm torn between doing my workouts a day late so yesterdays today and today's tomorrow etc. then only having Wednesday as a rest day, Or doing two days workouts today and catching up that way.

I will see how I feel later on.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> I had planned to do a delts & triceps workout yesterday morning but as I got up later than planned, so instead I did fasted cardio on the cross trainer. Sadly I was so knackered I had to turn the resistance level down or I would not have completed the full 40 min.
> 
> Anyway, I'm torn between doing my workouts a day late so yesterdays today and today's tomorrow etc. then only having Wednesday as a rest day, Or doing two days workouts today and catching up that way.
> 
> I will see how I feel later on.


 Always difficult ... and it does depend how you feel and also how the days pan out ....


----------



## BestBefore1989

:lol:

I don't know what mind altering drugs I was on when I had the idea that I might be able to do two days workouts in one day, but that simply isn't going to happen.

Tonight I did Delts and Triceps

Lateral raises 4x12

Alternate front raises 3x10

Standing land mine presses 4 x 8

Barbell shrugs 3 x 12 rest paused

Tricep super sets 3sets

Rope push downs 15 / wide grip 15 / Overhead extensions 12

followed by steady state cardio on the treadmill.

Power walking at 4.6kph with the machine set to roving hills (so the incline kept changing)

I cant say exactly how long I did it for as at some point I fell off :blush: and the emergency trip stopped the machine and cleared all the settings.

It was over an hour as I watched an episode of sons of anarchy whilst I was on it


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was awake most of the night listening to our fence panels being smashed and blown across the countryside, so when I finally fell asleep, I didn't wake up till gone 11am.

I guess a large part of today will be spend repairing those I can, and bodging some kind of filling for the gaps where I cant, until I can buy more. ( we have a dog so I cant just leave gaps or hell be off across the hills before you know it)


----------



## BestBefore1989

So today was legs and biceps which took about an hour, followed by 30 min power walking on the treadmill.

I have been feeling better in myself having had a re-feed on Saturday.

I must have had more carbs in that one day than I've had for weeks.

I just hope all the effort I'm putting into the gym will allow me to get away with it just this once, I guess well see come weight in day.


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings fasted cardio was interval training on the Cross trainer. I dialled it back a level to level 15 as the last time I did level 16 I wasnt able to finish without turning the resistance down.

Ill keep it at 15 for another couple of workouts, then try and up the resistance again :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout was;

Wide flat bench 4x8

Incline Flat dumbbell press 4x8

Flat flyes 3x8 (1&half reps)

Incline flyes 2x12

Pullovers 3x12 (1&half reps)

Tricep push downs 3 sets of max reps in 2 mins

Standing calves 20 reps on a step and 20 reps on the floor. No rest between each set. X3 sets

Steady state cardio was power walking for 30min on the treadmill set to roving hills at 5kph.

The plan was to have tomorrow as a rest day but I am changing that now. I had forgotten that I have tickets to see The 7 Fingers at Sadlerswells on Friday, so rather than miss a training session I am bringing them all forward a day.


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings fasted cardio was intervals on the cross trainer set to level 15

Tonight's training will be a slightly modified Leg workout, as I don't fancy destroying my calves two days in a row.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I don't know what mind altering drugs I was on when I had the idea that I might be able to do two days workouts in one day, but that simply isn't going to happen.
> 
> Tonight I did Delts and Triceps
> 
> Lateral raises 4x12
> 
> Alternate front raises 3x10
> 
> Standing land mine presses 4 x 8
> 
> Barbell shrugs 3 x 12 rest paused
> 
> Tricep super sets 3sets
> 
> Rope push downs 15 / wide grip 15 / Overhead extensions 12
> 
> followed by steady state cardio on the treadmill.
> 
> Power walking at 4.6kph with the machine set to roving hills (so the incline kept changing)
> 
> I cant say exactly how long I did it for as at some point I fell off :blush: and the emergency trip stopped the machine and cleared all the settings.
> 
> It was over an hour as I watched an episode of sons of anarchy whilst I was on it


 We like an optimist !


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've just finished my today's workout;

Barbell squats 4sets of 10,10 10 6

reps

Sissy squats 3x10

Stiff leg deads 3x10

Lying leg curls 3x8

Walking lunges 3x30 steps

I walked the dog then did an additional 30 Min Powerwalking on the treadmill set to roving hills at 5kph


----------



## BestBefore1989

Didn't have a good night. The situation with my Wife's dad finally hit her. I think we where up till about 3am.

This morning I was knackered so fasted cardio was steady state, power walking for 30 Min


----------



## BestBefore1989

tonight's workout was

Weighted Chins 4x 6

Neutral grip pulldowns 4x8

Barbell rows 3x8

Meadow rows 3x12

Stiff arm pull downs 2 x 20 superset Rear delt flyes 2 x 15

Preacher curls 4x8

concentration curls 4x8

Cardio was 30 Min Powerwalking.


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning my fasted cardio was on the cross trainer 30 min set to intervals on level 15 with an additional 5 min warm up and 5 Min cool down.

No training tonight as we are off out to see The 7 Fingers at Sadlerswells.

I'm looking forward to it, its been reviewed as where acrobatics meets dance.


----------



## Mingster

Have a good evening mate. You and your missus deserve it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Have a good evening mate. You and your missus deserve it.


 thanks mate we had a good night


----------



## BestBefore1989

:crying:


----------



## BestBefore1989

15 Min warm up on the bike

Lateral raises 4x12

Alternate front raises 3x10 (increased weight on last week)

Standing land mine presses 4 x10 (increased reps on last week)

Barbell shrugs 4 x 12 (last set dropped weight as was not getting full ROM)

Tricep super sets 3sets

Rope push downs X15 wide grip push downs X 15 Overhead extensions X 12

Finished with 30 Min steady state cardio on the cross trainer set to level 8

Knackered now!


----------



## 25434

Well done BB, keep ploughing on and really sorry to hear about pa in law, your wife must feel very sad indeed. Give her a quiet hug from me, and yourself of course. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Well done BB, keep ploughing on and really sorry to hear about pa in law, your wife must feel very sad indeed. Give her a quiet hug from me, and yourself of course. X


 Thanks Hun


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sundays workout where:

fasted interval training cardio on the cross trainer for 30 min with 5 min warm up and cool down

Leg press 4x20

Leg extensions 3 x 15 vairing foot position

Lying leg curls 4x8

Good mornings 2x12, 1X15

Single Bulgarian squats Split 2x8

Standing cable bicep curls 3 sets of 2 mins non stop

followed by 30Min steady state cardio on the treadmill set to roving hills


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings cardio was fasted interval training on the cross trainer for 30 min with 5 min warm up and cool down, well slightly longer as I was interrupted just after the warm up so I started again.

Tonights workout was Chest and Triceps, it wasnt a good one

Wide flat bench 3x8 1X6

Incline Flat dumbbell press x8, x7, x6, x6

Flat flyes 3x8 1.5x reps this is a full rep and a partial rep

Incline fly 2x12

Tricep push downs 3 sets of 2 mins non stop ( Last set there was a lot of stopping for a non stop set)

Standing calves 3 sets 20 reps on a step and 20 reps on the floor.

Steady state cardio Power walking on the treadmill for 30 min on roving hills

Now I'm ready for the walking dead and my bed


----------



## Mingster

You need to find a way to start enjoying your training again mate. It's tough enough without getting some enjoyment from what we do.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Now I feel like the walking dead and need my bed


 I....fixed that for you....... :lol: :lol: :tongue:

well done BB...thazzmaboiiiiii.... :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> You need to find a way to start enjoying your training again mate. It's tough enough without getting some enjoyment from what we do.


 I'm my own worse critique mate, the only thing that was bad about tonights workout was that I didn't get the reps Id targeted at the weight Id targeted.

I could look at it rationally and accept that with such a high calorie deficit I am bound to lack energy and strength, but I don't, I look on it as I have a set goal and anything less is failure.

Given the amount of practice I've had in life you would think I would cope better with failure, but I don't :cursing:


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings fasted cardio was again on the cross trainer, I suppose I should mix things up a bit and use the bike or even do some calisthenics for cardio.

Today should be a rest day, but given the 1lb increase last week, I may well do some steady state cardio, nothing taxing, just burn a few calories.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I wasnt due to train tonight but I did some cardio.

I did an hour on the treadmill while watching a film on TV but then I f**ked up, the treadmill, like my cross trainer is in my living room, so feeling knackered from getting off the treadmill and not paying attention, I flop onto the sofa nearest to it and knock my phone off the arm of the chair onto the treadmill. It must have shot back from the motion of the tread, bounced off the back wall and jammed its self under the treadmill. stopping the tread from turning.

I knew nothing about any of this until some time later when my wife came running in saying what's burning?

Only then did I smell the burning motor, as Id not turned the treadmill off so it was working away trying to to turn the jammed belt.



The mobile phone will live to see another day but I'm not sure about the treadmill. Ill leave it until tomorrow and try turning it on and see what happens.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I wasnt due to train tonight but I did some cardio.
> 
> I did an hour on the treadmill while watching a film on TV but then I f**ked up, the treadmill, like my cross trainer is in my living room, so feeling knackered from getting off the treadmill and not paying attention, I flop onto the sofa nearest to it and knock my phone off the arm of the chair onto the treadmill. It must have shot back from the motion of the tread, bounced off the back wall and jammed its self under the treadmill. stopping the tread from turning.
> 
> I knew nothing about any of this until some time later when my wife came running in saying what's burning?
> 
> Only then did I smell the burning motor, as Id not turned the treadmill off so it was working away trying to to turn the jammed belt.
> 
> 
> 
> The mobile phone will live to see another day but I'm not sure about the treadmill. Ill leave it until tomorrow and try turning it on and see what happens.


 Thought I'd wandered into Flubs journal for a minute there


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Thought I'd wandered into [Redacted] journal for a minute there


 Oiiii!! I object in the most strenuous terms...... :tongue: :lol: .

I was gonna say that line, lolol.....you bet me to it...hahaha....you what it is right? It's the well known [Redacted] effect, very common you knowwwwww....yup....if you mix with the [Redacted], you beeeeecoooooooommmmmmmmmme the [Redacted]... :lol: :lol: :lol: . It's very catching...


----------



## 25434

[Redacted] said:


> Oiiii!! I object in the most strenuous terms...... :tongue: :lol: .
> 
> I was gonna say that line, lolol.....you bet me to it...hahaha....you know what it is right? It's the well known [Redacted] effect, very common you knowwwwww....yup....if you mix with the [Redacted], you beeeeecoooooooommmmmmmmmme the [Redacted]... :lol: :lol: :lol: . It's very catching...


----------



## 25434

Uh oh! I dunno what I did there...I...uummm....oop?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Uh oh! I dunno what I did there...I...uummm....oop?


 Just proving that the original Flubs can out flub any assimilated member of her collective.

Resistance is futile.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just proving that the original [Redacted] can out flub any assimilated member of her collective.
> 
> Resistance is futile.


 Brilliant! And.....so vewwy true.. :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

cardio this morning was back on the cross trainer for 30 min fasted interval training

Have a work thing on today so no time to mess about.

No training tonight, rest day


----------



## BestBefore1989

no training tonight, and have only just got in from work as I had a 3 hour drive back from my Team meeting.

The nice thing today was a number of people noticed and commented on my weight loss, One lady even said "wow your waist is so small". I would have preferred wow your chests so big, but Ill take what I can get. :lol:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> no training tonight, and have only just got in from work as I had a 3 hour drive back from my Team meeting.
> 
> The nice thing today was a number of people noticed and commented on my weight loss, One lady even said "wow your waist is so small". I would have preferred wow your chests so big, but Ill take what I can get. :lol:


 *I've never* heard those words! :mellow: pft..... In fact neither of those two comments would apply to me :lol: :lol: :lol: ....hehe....cough...I made myself actually laugh there, durrrr.......

hey bb, it just shows doesn't it? You think you're not moving on enough and suddenly people notice you look great...I bet you felt brilliant didn't you? And you are working very hard so why not! Now then slim Jim....crack on...

by the way, I've got really small fingers if that counts? Hehe....I know, I know, just joining in...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> *I've never* heard those words! :mellow: pft..... In fact neither of those two comments would apply to me :lol: :lol: :lol: ....hehe....cough...I made myself actually laugh there, durrrr.......
> 
> hey bb, it just shows doesn't it? You think you're not moving on enough and suddenly people notice you look great...I bet you felt brilliant didn't you? And you are working very hard so why not! Now then slim Jim....crack on...
> 
> by the way, I've got really small fingers if that counts? Hehe....I know, I know, just joining in...


 It did make sticking to the diet that little bit easier yesterday


----------



## BestBefore1989

The best thing I have to share today is that my treadmill lives, It does smell a bit like burning metal when in use but it still works.

So today I did;

fasted cardio this morning, 30 min interval training on the cross trainer,

tonight was legs,

Barbell squats 10 @ 70kg, 10 @ 100kg, 10 @ 120kg, but only got 7 @ 140kg :cursing:

Sissy squats 3x10 @ 5kg

Stiff leg deads 3x10

Lying leg curls 3x8

Walking lunges 3x30 steps

steady state cardio afterwards on the treadmill, 30 min power walking on the roving hills setting.

I video'd the workout and Ill post the video once YouTube has finished formatting it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Barbell squats 10 @ 70kg, 10 @ 100kg, 10 @ 120kg, but only got 7 @ 140kg :cursing:






Sissy squats 3x10 @ 5kg ( My form is bad, I need to lean back when I squat)






Stiff leg deads 3x10






Lying leg curls 3x8






Walking lunges 3x30 steps


----------



## 25434

Blimey BB....nice vids but the last one doesn't play on my iPad cos it's got wmg in it, whatever that means? I've never see a sissy squats done that way before, I thought you had to go up on your toes and lurch forwards and backwards at the same time in some sort of undignified squat thing, having tried that way and nearly dislocated my knees, back, etc, I think I prefer your way by a mile...  . Happy Friday to ya..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Blimey BB....nice vids but the last one doesn't play on my iPad cos it's got wmg in it, whatever that means? I've never see a sissy squats done that way before, I thought you had to go up on your toes and lurch forwards and backwards at the same time in some sort of undignified squat thing, having tried that way and nearly dislocated my knees, back, etc, I think I prefer your way by a mile...  . Happy Friday to ya..


 they are real hard to do and you need one of these


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings cardio was on the cross trainer again, 30 min fasted interval training like normal.

Work made me very late doing tonight's training, it should have been back and biceps, but on the very first set of bicep curls something made a loud snapping noise in my left forearm. Some times my tendons click, especially in my feet, so I thought it might have been something like that so I attempted another rep but quickly established that was a very bad idea and called it a day. My forearm is hurting now, I'm hoping a good nights sleep will help as forearms are not easily worked around, well not with the equipment I have.

So what I actually did was;

Weighted Chins 4x 6 - 13.75kg

Neutral grip pulldowns 4x8 - 75kg

Barbell rows 3x 8 - 70kg

Meadow rows 3x12 - 35kg

Stiff arm pull downs 2 x 20 - 22.5kg superset rear delt flyes 2 x 10 - 11.5kg

Preacher curls 1x8 - 37.5kg

30 min power walking on the treadmill to finish off


----------



## BestBefore1989

I don't know what I've done to myself but both my forearms hurt like a bitch this morning. Oddly there is no pain or discomfort bending my wrists, no pain but a little discomfort opening and closing my hands, the pain is when I rotate my wrists.

Anyway......

weight in day today









:thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterday I had a forced day off. I had a fair amount of pain in my forearms and I didn't want to do anything stupid and make things worse.

I have rearranged my workouts and rest days to allow them as much time as possible to heal, so tonight will be legs :thumb

I've had a nice lie in, now its time for fasted cardio, then breakfast and off the the shops to get my food for the week.


----------



## Keeks

Awesome loss, well done!


----------



## 25434

Phoooooowweeeeeeee....look at you with the weight loss, you fiend! :thumb well done. Bit poop about the forearm though, ouch! Maybe you have stretched a ligament or something like that. Very sensible to rearrange things a bit to rest them.

cosyoucantcarrytheshoppingbagswithfloppyforearmscanyou? :lol: ....cough...


----------



## Greshie

well done on your weight loss :thumb

Hope the pain in your fore arms goes soon!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Phoooooowweeeeeeee....look at you with the weight loss, you fiend! :thumb well done. Bit poop about the forearm though, ouch! Maybe you have stretched a ligament or something like that. Very sensible to rearrange things a bit to rest them.
> 
> cosyoucantcarrytheshoppingbagswithfloppyforearmscanyou? :lol: ....cough...





Greshie said:


> well done on your weight loss :thumb
> 
> Hope the pain in your fore arms goes soon!


 Thank you both and thank you @Keeks for some reason the quote didn't appear

Due to having to fit my workouts around my chauffeuring children dutys, I have only just finished tonight's workout.

Given it was so late I wasnt expecting much but it went well and I even upped the reps on some lifts.

Leg press 4x 20

Leg extensions 3 x 15

Lying leg curls 2x 10, 2x8

Good mornings 3x15

Single Bulgarian squats Split 2x10

followed by 30 min power walking on the treadmill set to roving hills.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I wish they would fix this quote glitch.

Sorry Greshie, I wasnt quoting you in this post.

I had a bad nights sleep, don't know why. Anyway, I then overslept and missed my morning cardio. :nono: I will do extra tonight to make up for it


----------



## Mingster

Saw your pics in the 12 week challenge mate. Results looking really good :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Saw your pics in the 12 week challenge mate. Results looking really good :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate, I appreciate that


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout was

Lateral raises 4x12

Alternate front raises 3x10

Standing land mine presses 4x10

Barbell shrugs 3x15, 1x12

Tricep super sets 3 sets of

Rope push downs x15, wide grip push down x15, overhead extensions x12

I wrapped my wrists and did my best to keep them as rigid as possible throughout, and I'm pleased to say that my forearms feel no worse for wear. :thumb

cardio was on the stationary bike ( just to make a change)


----------



## 25434

Glad to hear the progress on your arms, that must have been a worry. I did some landmine presses tonight too, I nicked the idea from your post....gulp...sorry. Was good to try a different thing.


----------



## BestBefore1989

no resistance training today, instead I did a cardio marathon.

This morning my fasted interval cardio was only 25 Min. I had got up in time but some how procrastinated and ran out of time to do the full 30 Min.

What with missing a cardio session other day and now a short session, I decided to do a cardio triple set.

First up was 40 Min interval training on the static bike along to a cardio coach audio tape, the plan was then 30 Min on the cross trainer, which I set to random hills for a change, however by 20 Min my knees where buckling and my legs almost went a few times so I sat down for 5 Min before Treadmill Powerwalking for 30 Min, to start with I had to reduce the speed of my walk as my legs where so wobbly but the longer it went the more I recovered and in the end I was using my normal speed for Power walking.

All I can tell you is that was SO MUCH harder than it sounds


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> All I can tell you is that was SO MUCH harder than it sounds


 Of couuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrse it waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas.. :mellow: :mellow:

:lol: ......just teasing...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Of couuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrse it waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas.. :mellow: :mellow:
> 
> :lol: ......just teasing...


 you Rotter! 

This morning was tough, I had to give myself a stern talking to and a cup of coffee before I climbed onto the CrossTrainer. 5 Min warm up 30 Min Interval training set to level 15, 5 Min cool down. Job done.

Tonight's workout will be Chest and Triceps


----------



## BestBefore1989

Chest and Triceps and calves done.

Annoyingly I could not match the weight & reps achieved last week, I think with the pressing but definitely with the flys it was my arms that failed rather than my chest.

post workout cardio was 30MinPower walking on the treadmill set to rolling hills


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Chest and Triceps and calves done.
> 
> Annoyingly I could not match the weight & reps achieved last week, I think with the pressing but definitely with the flys it was my arms that failed rather than my chest.
> 
> post workout cardio was 30MinPower walking on the treadmill set to rolling hills


 You're still going though BB so don't beat yourself up okay? I did have a sneak peak at your transformation pics, you look fab...keep going mister..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was not ideal, due to work commitments my workout and meal schedule had to be revised and I did my leg workout at lunchtime.

It didn't go well! I had only eaten breakfast, and that was 4 hours before I started the workout. On the very first exercise, which was squats, I managed the 3rd set which was 120kg x 10 but when I racked the bar I felt both faint and nauseous. I then spend 15 Min on my knees, scared I was going to pass out, or throw up, or both.

I have had this before, its a result of glycogen depletion and the cure is to consume simple carbs, but on my current diet thats something I cant do.

By the time I felt better and was able to continue with my workout I was very short on time, I managed to do Sissy squats 3x10, Stiff leg deads 3x10 and Lying leg curls 3x8 before running out of time.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> You're still going though BB so don't beat yourself up okay? I did have a sneak peak at your transformation pics, you look fab...keep going mister..


 thanks Hun


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight was a very mixed bag. I trained back and should have also trained biceps but my forearms would not allow it.

Started off with weighted pull ups and things went well, even added weight but by the end my forearms where complaining

moved on to Neutral grip pull-downs, by the time I got to the 3rd set my forearms where very shouting, so I used straps for the 4th set

Barbell rows, even with straps my forearms where screaming on the very first rep. Played with reverse grip but ended up using dumbbells with a neutral grip, but my forearms where far from happy

meadow rows oddly where fine

Strapped my wrists for the stiff arm pull downs superset Rear delt flyes , and again fine.

I should have gone on to do preacher curls but that was never going to happen, I did try hammer curls but on the very first rep the pain was extreme.

I finished up with 45 Min cardio in the bike and 45 Min on the treadmill.

Just taken some ibuprofen as oddly, my forearms hurt when I try to straighten my arms.


----------



## BestBefore1989

woke up this morning feeling like Id been hit by a train. My forearms hurt like a bitch, but on the plus side I've rid my body of 2.2lbs of ugly fat :thumb


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB, well done on the weight loss. You are doing great. I'm not losing much, but I expect that although it pains me. I wonder what the problem is with your fore arms. It sounds awfully painful. Try not to aggravate it any more, although I guess I don't need to tell you that. Hope your weekend is going ok.


----------



## Mingster

Nothing worse than training with injuries mate.

I get those dizzy spells sometimes when I train with volume. Hasn't happened since I switched back to powerlifting though.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Have you seen a doc about your forearms mate? With the snapping noise you mentioned it sounds like you may have torn a muscle to me. I'd tweak your programme to avoid making it worse, rather than carry on with the curls.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Have you seen a doc about your forearms mate? With the snapping noise you mentioned it sounds like you may have torn a muscle to me. I'd tweak your programme to avoid making it worse, rather than carry on with the curls.


 no mate, not been to a Dr, I'm playing it by ear but yes my plan is to give them a longer rest this time and cross my fingers


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> no mate, not been to a Dr, I'm playing it by ear but yes my plan is to give them a longer rest this time and cross my fingers


 Just don't cross them too hard.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did nothing at all but rest yesterday.

Today my fasted cardio was 45 Min interval training on the bike.

When I get back from doing the weeks shopping I may well hit the cross trainer for a lunchtime session. ( I've got to pay pack for yesterdays inactivities somehow)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Lunch time session was 40 Min on the cross trainer, 5 Min warm up, 30 Min interval training and 5 Min cool down.

Got some work work to do, then plan to cut the grass and tonight's cardio will be on the treadmill, or at least that's the plan.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Final session of the day was 45 Min power walking on the treadmill.

going to sleep well tonight. LOL


----------



## Mingster

Showing remarkable dedication mate. Very impressive.


----------



## 25434

And did you sleep well? I was out like a log until about 2.30 ish.....and that was that. Boooooo....now time to get up for work and I feel knacked. Humph...

are you cardio...ing this morning ? And, how are your arms after cutting the grass?


----------



## BestBefore1989

I went out like a light and I struggled to get up this morning. Morning cardio was cross trainer like normal.

Funny you should ask about the grass cutting, it hurt my arms quite a bit, so I came up with a way of holding the lawnmower handle close to my hips and pushing it with my body as I walked, rather than pushing it with my arms. LOL needs must and all that


----------



## BestBefore1989

Training tonight, just for a change was

Landmine squat, push press, left leg lunge, right leg lunge. 10 reps, 5 sets

Barbell clean, press (lower to back of neck), good morning, behind neck press. 5 reps 5 sets

My forearms are still hurting so I'm going to try and give them a weeks rest if I can find a way of working out around them.

It doesn't sound a lot but I guess I did enough, 5 sets of 7 exercises!


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Training tonight, just for a change was
> 
> Landmine squat, push press, left leg lunge, right leg lunge. 10 reps, 5 sets
> 
> Barbell clean, press (lower to back of neck), good morning, behind neck press. 5 reps 5 sets
> 
> My forearms are still hurting so I'm going to try and give them a weeks rest if I can find a way of working out around them.
> 
> It doesn't sound a lot but I guess I did enough, 5 sets of 7 exercises!


 That was quite enough BB. Good idea on the rest thing.


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings cardio was once again 30 Min interval training on the cross trainer,

tonight's workout was,

Bench press 3 x 8

Seated Shoulder press 3 x8

Incline press 3 x 8

Arnold press 1 x 8 (very light weight as I was worried about my forearms and sadly with reason)

dips 3 x 8

Dumbbell side laterals (tried a set, again with a very light weight but my forearms complained)

Incline flyes 1 x 20 (these started of OK but I guess as I tired my forearms began hurting so I stopped at the one set)

Dumbbell neutral bench press (even these hurt my forearms, so again just the one set of 15)

Cardio was walking the dog, hardly a Power walk but at least it was something.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Well, I finally got around to doing something different to my normal cross trainer cardio this morning,

10/15 Min on the static bike as a warm up, a few stretches then,

Squats 3 X 8 , kept nice and light at 100kg as didn't want a repeat of my last squat session

Leg Press 3 X 8 up to 300kg

Still leg Dead Lift 3 X 8 140kg (I wore straps as I was worried about my wrists/forearms, they where fine during the exercise. They ache now but then they haven't stopped hurting all week!)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights efforts where 15 Min warm up on the bike, followed by

lunges 4 x 20 each leg

Kettle bell swings 4 x 20 ( had planned dumbbell deadlifts next but my forearms complained about the swings)

Leg extensions 4 x 20

Leg press 4 x 20

Then I walked the dog for about half an hour


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I returned to the cross trainer for my normal fasted interval training.

To go on top of tearing the tendons in both my biceps, and the restrictions that has brought, work has thrown few spanners into my plans. I very much doubt I shall be able to train tonight or tomorrow morning, and right now Wednesday next week is looking dodgy.

Next week doesn't bother me as I know in advance and can build it into my plans, but tonight and tomorrow where unplanned and annoying.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights effort was a 15 min warm up on the bike

Decline press 3 x 8

Dumbbell press 3 x 8

Dead stop shoulder press 3 x 8

went to put the bar away , missed one of the hooks and the jolt to my forearm as the bar went to drop and I caught it was extremely painful

This put an end to any idea I had of trying a clean and press. I did try a single arm row but didn't even get a rep out.

I finished with dead Lifts 3 x 8 (I used straps and thankfully no pain at all)

I'm not looking forward to weigh in tomorrow. I've done the best I could this week so what ever the result is I know I could not have done more, I just hope its enough.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Another 2.4lbs. I'm pleased with that.

I'm going to have to reintroduce carbs soon or Ill run the risk of blowing up like a balloon on the first day of my holiday


----------



## 25434

Well done BB....whoooooopaaaaaaaaa..... :thumb


----------



## Flipper

BestBefore1989 said:


> Another 2.4lbs. I'm pleased with that.
> 
> I'm going to have to reintroduce carbs soon or Ill run the risk of blowing up like a balloon on the first day of my holiday
> 
> View attachment 124844


 Great work mate you are doing brilliant. I have to be careful and bring cals up for my holiday also.

Last year I went on holiday straight from a cut and I literally blew up haha need to avoid that happening again.


----------



## 25434

Yes, please don't blow yourself up :mellow: we love you........

:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flipper said:


> Great work mate you are doing brilliant. I have to be careful and bring cals up for my holiday also.
> 
> Last year I went on holiday straight from a cut and I literally blew up haha need to avoid that happening again.


 Thanks, doing a 400g re feed tomorrow, then back into keto for another week


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Yes, please don't blow yourself up :mellow: we love you........
> 
> :lol:


  :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Saturdays workouts where my normal fasted interval training on the cross trainer for 40 Min, including warm up and cool down.

Evening cardio was 30 Min steady state on the cross trainer and 30 Min Power walking on the treadmill.

LOL I am so looking forward to eating carbs tomorrow, I cant wait.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Id been so excited about the 400g carb re feed that I'm having today that I had sat down with a calorie app and worked out in advance what I was going to eat and when.

For breakfast I used to love a big bowl of granola raisin and almond clusters with full fat milk. Now my plan for today means I have to keep fat levels low, so I worked out from the information on the packet that could have one serving if I had it with skimmed milk.

I got out a bowl that I used to fill with this stuff, put it on my scales and set it to 0. As soon as I started poring the clusters into the bowl the scales shot way past the 45g that is the specified serving size. Long story short, 45g doesn't even cover the bottom of the bowl. There was two mouthfuls at most.

Id been looking forward to this for so long and now I just feel hungry and cheated.

I'm gong to eat some of the fruit I've allowed myself today before I go do my planned leg workout


----------



## 25434

Oh blimey! You poor thing. I know what you mean, portion sizes can be a bit eeek when you are measuring. I remember my horror when I measured the blueberries I slung with happy abandon in my smoothies....SOOOOOOO many carbs it was unbelievable..haha.

keep your chin up BB.......you're doing a great job....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Little leg workout done,

15 min warm up on the bike

squats 3 x 8

Leg press 3 x 8

still leg dead lift 3 x 8

Thought Id smash it with some carbs in me for the first time in about a month but I struggled for energy and took way to long between sets


----------



## BestBefore1989

Monday morning, so it must be chest day.

warm up was interrupted by a phone call, I time my warm up on the bike by the number of records I listen to but when I take a phone call the track stops playing until the call is over so I'm unsure but I think I warmed up for about 10 Min.

Bench press 3 x 8

Seated Shoulder press 3 x 8

Incline press 2 x 8, 1 x 10

Weighted dips 2 x 8, 1 X 10

Used suicide grip throughout to try and minimise forearm involvment


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have struggled so badly with hunger today. I am 300kcal over already and still starving. I think yesterdays re feed reminded my body what its like to eat a full meal.

Tonight's workout was 15 Min warm up

Db side laterals 4 x 15

Incline flyes 4 x 20 (forearms where starting to complain)

Behind neck press 3 x 10, 1 x 15

not the volume of work Id planned, but better than nothing.

I am feeling like I've had more than enough of dieting and I have made the decision that I'm never doing this again.

In the future I shan't diet for more than 8 to 12 weeks at any one time, I have been doing this now for 15 weeks and its getting me down.

Had I not committed to the 12 week challenge, I think I would take a week off and then return to the diet for the last 3 weeks before my holiday, but I did commit, so I shall see it through.


----------



## Mingster

Good man :thumbup1:

I think the secret is not to diet at all, or at least keep restrictions to a minimum. A lifestyle where you can be comfortable with the amount of food you eat, cardio you do, and weights you lift, year round is the ideal to aim for.


----------



## 25434

You have put yourself through the mill this time round haven't you.....I don't think the one before was as hard? Although I know it was but seems more of a struggle this time. You are doing yourself proud sticking to it all and I admire that as I would have jacked it in ages ago and dived head first into the biggest pie ever! Hehe.....

well done BB.x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> You have put yourself through the mill this time round haven't you.....I don't think the one before was as hard? Although I know it was but seems more of a struggle this time. You are doing yourself proud sticking to it all and I admire that as I would have jacked it in ages ago and dived head first into the biggest pie ever! Hehe.....
> 
> well done BB.x


 your right, for some reason it has been much harder for me this time around. I don't know why, but it has been.

Yesterday I over ate, today I over slept slept and tomorrow because of work I shan't get to train at all, I guess Id better hope for a good workout tonight and that everything else goes smoothly for the remainder of the week


----------



## BestBefore1989

Not feeling very well today and I have a long day tomorrow so I'm going to miss training altogether today and get an early night.

On the plus side I noticed when I was getting changed that I'm looking very vascular even when I've not worked out.

Ill post a picture in the Challenge tread


----------



## 25434

That is a wise move BB. You can afford to take a little rest. You are looking after the short term to preserve the long term.

i think....


----------



## BestBefore1989

I fell off my diet BIG TIME yesterday :nono:

I had a work thing that was an all day, all evening kind of thing and I messed up packing my meals so I ended up eating with everyone else :surrender:

I feel really guilty and like I've let myself down for doing it, but at the same time I feel so much better for having eaten to my fill, because I did eat to my fill 

I felt OK in the gym this morning.

It was only a short little workout and nothing heavy but it was better than nothing and I felt like I could have done more if Id had the time.

Warm up on the bike

Squats 3 x 8 up to 120kg

Leg press 1 x 8, 1 x 10, 1 x 8 up to 350kg

Romanian deadlift 3 x 8 at 140kg


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> I fell off my diet BIG TIME yesterday :nono:
> 
> I had a work thing that was an all day, all evening kind of thing and I messed up packing my meals so I ended up eating with everyone else :surrender:
> 
> I feel really guilty and like I've let myself down for doing it, but at the same time I feel so much better for having eaten to my fill, because I did eat to my fill
> 
> I felt OK in the gym this morning.
> 
> It was only a short little workout and nothing heavy but it was better than nothing and I felt like I could have done more if Id had the time.
> 
> Warm up on the bike
> 
> Squats 3 x 8 up to 120kg
> 
> Leg press 1 x 8, 1 x 10, 1 x 8 up to 350kg
> 
> Romanian deadlift 3 x 8 at 140kg


 Ok you fell of your diet, but I suspect the 're feed ' did you good when comes to gym work.... as long as you avoided sugary drinks and crisps! ... you did didn't you ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Ok you fell of your diet, but I suspect the 're feed ' did you good when comes to gym work.... as long as you avoided sugary drinks and crisps! ... you did didn't you ?


 errr.......


----------



## BestBefore1989

So tonight was my second leg workout of the day.

15 Min warm up on the bike

Leg extensions 4 x 20

Kettle bell swings 4 x 20

Single Leg lunges 3 x 20, 1 X 10

I had planned to do more but as I couldn't even finish the lunges......

Oh well, chest and shoulders tomorrow


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I did 5 Min warm up then

Decline Bench Press 3 x 8

Dumbbell Bench Press 2 x 10, 1 x 15

Barbell seated Press 3 x 8

Weighted Dip 1 x 8, 2 x 10

Tonight's effort was 15 Min warm up on the bike

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press 1 x 20, 2 x 15, 1 x 12

Dumbbell Fly 2 x 20

Dumbbell lateral raise max reps 22

Rear delt destroyer 4 drops, reps to pain.


----------



## 25434

Oooeeerrrr.......rear delt destroyer? Hummmmmm........that sounds like something I need to try!  . Happy weekend to ya..x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Well Ive paid the price for falling off my diet this week

I took the readings 3 times to be sure and yes I am the exact same weight as last week, so it could have been worse.

21 days left, one final push to try and get myself looking half decent for the beach.


----------



## BestBefore1989

this mornings workout didn't go to plan

15 min warm up on the bike and some mobility exercises

squats x 4 @ 70kg - felt wrong so racked and re addressed, X 4 still not right. X 8 better but the bar placement was too high and it rolled a little.

X 10 much better, X 10 OK happy now and ready to start the workout again when I get interrupted and end up running chores. :thumbdown:

Oh well, I will have another go at working out later on today


----------



## 25434

Hurrr hurrrr..... Chores.... Lol...


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well Ive paid the price for falling off my diet this week
> 
> I took the readings 3 times to be sure and yes I am the exact same weight as last week, so it could have been worse.
> 
> 21 days left, one final push to try and get myself looking half decent for the beach.
> 
> View attachment 125318


 Look on the bright side, all those sugary drinks and crisps you kept quiet about could have tipped the scales the other way!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Look on the bright side, all those sugary drinks and crisps you kept quiet about could have tipped the scales the other way!


 yes mate that's what I was fearing and to be honest, half expecting


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg workout in the bag

Warm up on the bike

Squats 3 x 10

Leg Press 3 x 10

Stiff leg dead lift 3 x 12

additional 10 min on the bike

Its doesn't read like much but I'm knackered.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today is cardio day, I've done interval training on the cross trainer, 5 min warm up, 30 Min intervals, 5 Min cool down.

I'm off to do my shopping now, then the plan is to cut the grass. 

Tonight's cardio will most likely be steady state on the treadmill.


----------



## Flipper

BestBefore1989 said:


> Today is cardio day, I've done interval training on the cross trainer, 5 min warm up, 30 Min intervals, 5 Min cool down.
> 
> I'm off to do my shopping now, then the plan is to cut the grass.
> 
> Tonight's cardio will most likely be steady state on the treadmill.


 Nicely done mate.

Plenty of cals burnt there buddy.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

you're doing great mate. That doesn't surprise me though, you did last time, too. I've just caught up with the last few days of your log. I do notice you're knackered and hurt a lot of the time, though. Once you hit that beach, make sure you dial it all back and give yourself a bit of a break! You can't keep this up, you'll do yourself an injury!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mate I promise you the only workout Ill be doing on holiday is cardio


----------



## BestBefore1989

So today's efforts so far are

morning fasted cardio on the bike to a cardio coach tape

then Chest and shoulders

Barbell Incline Bench Press 3 x 8

Barbell Bench Press 2 x 8, 1 x 10

Barbell Decline Bench Press 1 x 8, 2 x 7

Barbell seated Press 3 x 8


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate I promise you the only workout Ill be doing on holiday is cardio


 It's very hard running through the sand on the beach..... :whistling: :tongue: so at least you'll be fit by the end of your holiday :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Final workout of the day is in the bag.

Warm up was on the bike to the first 3 tracks on the best of queen album, so I'm guessing about 12 min

Dumbbell Incline Fly 4 X 15

Dumbbell Fly 2 X 15 (Second set my left forearm started to hurt at about 10 reps but i stupidity pushed to the end of the set)

Dumbbell Neutral grip bench press 2 x 20 ( I did this to spare my forearm but as an exercise its more like a close grip bench in that I felt it in my triceps)

Dips 2 x 15, 1 x 14 (shoulders screaming by the end :thumb )

Looking forward to watching Game of Thrones and then going to bed now


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings effort was my default 40 Min on the cross trainer, 5 Min warm up, 30 Min intervals 5 Min coll down

Tonight's workout was short and to the point.

Normal warm up on the bike and a little mobility work then Dead lifting

8 x 100, 8 x 120, 8 x 140, 2 x 160, 2 x 180, 2 x 200

post workout cardio was on the treadmill I only did about 15 Min till I somehow managed to trip over myself and I fell off.

I took that as a sign to stop :lol:


----------



## 25434

Blimey BB, my deads look tiddly puddly compared to your  you beastie you...  .....

you fell off the treadmill? Oh lawwwwd....know what that is? You've been flubbified....oh yes, it happens when you visit my journal.....true story... :whistling: . Just ask Greshie and Dirk..... :lol: .....


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning was leg workout 1 of the day

Bike for 12 to 15 Min as a warm up followed by a little mobility work

Squats 3 sets of 8

Leg press 3 sets of 8

Still leg dead-lift 2 sets of 8

(first set was horrid and only realised when I went to load the second set that I'd miss-loaded the first set and one side was 5kg more than the other :turned: )

Felt a twinge in my right Trap, so I ended the workout there.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> This morning was leg workout 1 of the day
> 
> Bike for 12 to 15 Min as a warm up followed by a little mobility work
> 
> Squats 3 sets of 8
> 
> Leg press 3 sets of 8
> 
> Still leg dead-lift 2 sets of 8
> 
> *(first set was horrid and only realised when I went to load the second set that I'd miss-loaded the first set and one side was 5kg more than the other :turned: )*
> 
> Felt a twinge in my right Trap, so I ended the workout there.


 Oops I've done that before !


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout was hard going. I was tired before I even started and it took an act of willpower just to get myself into the gym.

I did 15 Min warm up on the bike

Leg extensions 4 x 20

Kettle bell swings 4 x 20 ( I upped the weight on these tonight and it really made a difference, I was blowing like anything by the end of each set)

Leg press 4 x 15 (should have been 20 and I took way more rest time than allowed but I just didn't have it in me and I didn't want to drop the weight)

Single Leg lunges 0 x 0 ( I tried twice and promptly fell over each time)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Woke up this morning and my legs are still suffering from yesterdays efforts.

Today is a double cardio day

This morning was my normal fasted interval training on the cross trainer, tonight will either be the bike or the treadmill or I may even go wild and do a bit of both


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's Cardio was done on the bike.

Using my Cardio Coach volume 3 recording I did 40 Min interval training.

Chest tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I did 15 Min warm up on the bike

Barbell Incline Bench Press 3 x 8

Barbell Bench Press 1 x 7, ( Set one the bench adjustment pin slipped and the back dropped from flat to decline mid way through a rep. it scared the living s**t out of me )

Barbell Bench Press 2 x 8

Barbell Decline Bench Press 2 x 8, 1 x 7

Barbell seated Press 2 x 8, 1 X 7


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just finished workout #2 of the day

Warm up on the bike

Dumbbell Incline fly 4 x 20

Dumbbell Fly 4 x 15

Dumbbell Bench Press neutral grip 3 x 15

Dips 3 x 15

weight in day tomorrow.

LOL I always half dread the scales


----------



## 25434

Dooooooooooon't talk to me about scales....humph....mine were not telling me anything good today. I think yours will be better....


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'm happy with today's weigh in.

Just two weeks left , thank goodness!


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm happy with today's weigh in.
> 
> Just two weeks left , thank goodness!
> 
> View attachment 125793


 Well done on your weight loss :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Well done on your weight loss :thumb


 Thanks Mate

I'm starting to worry that for a second year in a row I am going to fall short of achieving the look I'm going for.

I added an extra 30 Min to my morning cardio today. I did my normal 40 Min intervals on the cross trainer, then I added a further 30 Min steady state cardio on the treadmill.

LOL Im knackered now


----------



## 25434

You will look fab BB. You can't be that far off your goal,you have worked hard...

apartfromthatfishandchiptimeandthentherewerethehotcrossbunscough....sshhhhh.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight was dead lifts

Did my normal 15 Min warm up on the bike, then 7 sets of various reps ending in a single at 220kg, then I did cable rows, kept it light to protect my wrists, 3 sets of 15 at 50kg.

Leg day tomorrow :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

woke up this morning with a few twinges in my lower back.

I don't know it I just slept funny or its a result of yesterdays dead lifting, anyway, normally I would stretch it out and just get on with it, but my bicep tendons have taught me just how restrictive an injury can be, and with only two weeks to go till the holiday, I'm just not risking anything!

So I am going to change things around, I will do cardio today and see how my back feels tomorrow morning, and with luck do my Leg workout then.


----------



## Flipper

BestBefore1989 said:


> woke up this morning with a few twinges in my lower back.
> 
> I don't know it I just slept funny or its a result of yesterdays dead lifting, anyway, normally I would stretch it out and just get on with it, but my bicep tendons have taught me just how restrictive an injury can be, and with only two weeks to go till the holiday, I'm just not risking anything!
> 
> So I am going to change things around, I will do cardio today and see how my back feels tomorrow morning, and with luck do my Leg workout then.


 Best way mate. No unnecessary risks before your holiday.


----------



## 25434

Flipper said:


> Best way mate. No unnecessary risks before your holiday.


 Yes this. No point in wrecking the very thing you are doing all of this for. Very wise.


----------



## Keeks

Great job on the weight drop!

And yes, definitely best to rest up if you've got a niggle. You're doing awesome with this cut but listen to your body.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flipper said:


> Best way mate. No unnecessary risks before your holiday.


 and its getting close now, cant wait.



Flubs said:


> Yes this. No point in wrecking the very thing you are doing all of this for. Very wise.


 Thing is, Ill get there and eat and drink everything in sight, because I always do, and by day 4 or 5 of the holiday you ll never know I even trained :crying:



Keeks said:


> Great job on the weight drop!
> 
> And yes, definitely best to rest up if you've got a niggle. You're doing awesome with this cut but listen to your body.


 Thanks, this cut has been so hard, but liam has guided me through it. How you then take it from where I am, to stage ready like you are is beyond me !


----------



## BestBefore1989

So this mornings cardio was 40 Min on the cross Trainer, 5 Min warm up. 30 Min interval training, 5 Min cool down, then 30 Min on the treadmill Powerwalking at 5.2kph (I think) while its set to rolling hills.

So far, I've spent most of today sitting in the garden getting a head start on the suntan


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> and its getting close now, cant wait.
> 
> Thing is, Ill get there and eat and drink everything in sight, because I always do, and by day 4 or 5 of the holiday you ll never know I even trained :crying:
> 
> Thanks, this cut has been so hard, but liam has guided me through it. How you then take it from where I am, to stage ready like you are is beyond me !


 You've clearly put the work in, you're looking ace so it's worth the hard work. He's a good un is Liam!

It's so so hard but again, it's worth it! Just ready now for a rest!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> You've clearly put the work in, you're looking ace so it's worth the hard work. He's a good un is Liam!
> 
> It's so so hard but again, it's worth it! Just ready now for a rest!


 I know what you mean, I'm more than ready for rest and some of those biscuit gains :drool:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> I know what you mean, I'm more than ready for rest and some of those biscuit gains :drool:


 Biscuits and a holiday to look forward to....these next few weeks will fly! Then you can chill out and enjoy the rest!


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> So this mornings cardio was 40 Min on the cross Trainer, 5 Min warm up. 30 Min interval training, 5 Min cool down, then 30 Min on the treadmill Powerwalking at 5.2kph (I think) while its set to rolling hills.
> 
> So far, I've spent most of today sitting in the garden getting a head start on the suntan


 Best thing to do .... I've been in my summerhouse most of the day as the sun and I don't really get along


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

That's more than 2 stone you've lost mate. Well done! Have you managed to hang on to your muscle?

How's your back, btw. Take it very easy - i'm on 3 weeks out so far because of mine. grr.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> That's more than 2 stone you've lost mate. Well done! Have you managed to hang on to your muscle?
> 
> How's your back, btw. Take it very easy - i'm on 3 weeks out so far because of mine. grr.


 Photo is from last weekend, I have lost a fair bit of strength, so I have lost muscle.

I only managed a 220Kg dead lift and as I said my back didn't feel to clever but I'm sure its just muscle fatigue, no real pain, not like when my bicep tendons went.

Hope your back heals fast mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights cardio was 45 Min on the cross Trainer followed by 45 Min on the treadmill. Both steady state.

I have one meal left today, then I'm going to walk the dog and have an early night.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Photo is from last weekend, I have lost a fair bit of strength, so I have lost muscle.
> 
> I only managed a 220Kg dead lift and as I said my back didn't feel to clever but I'm sure its just muscle fatigue, no real pain, not like when my bicep tendons went.
> 
> Hope your back heals fast mate
> 
> View attachment 125920


 Looking good ! :thumb


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Looking good ! :thumb


 Agreed. Berrrluddie fabberrluss... :thumb great job.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Looking good ! :thumb


 Thanks


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Agreed. Berrrluddie fabberrluss... :thumb great job.


 Thanks


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mate, you're looking awesome! Fantastic work!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Mate, you're looking awesome! Fantastic work!


 thanks mate, getting there but Id like more visible abs


----------



## BestBefore1989

Timings on everything went horribly wrong this morning and I ended up only doing 45 Min fasted cardio, 5 Min warm up, 30 min intervals and 10 min steady state done on the cross trainer.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Lunch time today I managed a bonus 45 Min of cardio :thumb

Tonight the plan was for another 45 Min but I got to the half hour mark and I was light headed and my vision was blurring so I got off the cross trainer before I fell off, Oh well!

Dropping the Kcal down again tomorrow for the final run in. Dam it, I will be lean.


----------



## Greshie

you are already lean !


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I changed my normal routine.

Normally I workout fasted but this morning I got up what for me was stupid early so I could eat an hour before training legs. Last night worried me, if I can almost pass out just on the cross trainer then what could squating under a loaded bar do to me. I wanted some food in me for fuel.

Apart from the waking up early bit, it was a great plan

I did Squats 3 x 10, Leg press 3 x 10, Romanian deadlift 3 x 10

none of the weight where what you'd call heavy, but I was very happy with that workout.


----------



## 25434

I'm glad you got through the workout without maiming yourself but I feels bit worried about all the cardio and the blurriness. I'm sure it would be OK if you ate a little something so you didn't get unwell?

i find it difficult to eat before training stall as it makes me throw up, but recently I've been having half a banana with mycoffee. It mainly stays down, on the whole, haha..... Eoueewee....banana burps are awful!

Hey mister! You look amazing but you mustn't push yourself over into illness.

not preaching by the way, just concerned for you. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I'm glad you got through the workout without maiming yourself but I feels bit worried about all the cardio and the blurriness. I'm sure it would be OK if you ate a little something so you didn't get unwell?
> 
> i find it difficult to eat before training stall as it makes me throw up, but recently I've been having half a banana with mycoffee. It mainly stays down, on the whole, haha..... Eoueewee....banana burps are awful!
> 
> Hey mister! You look amazing but you mustn't push yourself over into illness.
> 
> not preaching by the way, just concerned for you. X


 Thanks Hun, my wife has been telling me to stop for weeks now. I know she's just worried about my health.

She's tried every trick she knows, she's expressed concerns about my health, she's told me I look gaunt, she's cooked my fave meals for the rest of the family and then told me that there's plenty over if I want some.

Just 11 days left and I can eat everything I fancy. I cant wait.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I managed to get a power walk in during my lunch hour.

Should have taken my shirt off first, I'm going to be a bit of a mess this afternoon.


----------



## 25434

Oh lawwwwd! Did you stink the office out? Haha.....I know what you mean though. I go walking at lunchtime myself and when the weather is hot change into a t shirt first. Good to get out though, clear your mind.

ihopeyoudidntwaftyourarmpitsaroundcough....eeouuuwwww....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's efforts was 15 Min warm up on the bike, followed by

Leg extensions 4 x 20

Kettle bell swings 4 x 20

Single Leg lunges 2 x 20 1 X 15 by which time Id fallen over twice so I called it a night!

Chest tomorrow :thumb


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Tonight's efforts was 15 Min warm up on the bike, followed by
> 
> Leg extensions 4 x 20
> 
> Kettle bell swings 4 x 20
> 
> Single Leg lunges 2 x 20 1 X 15 by which time Id fallen over twice so I called it a night!
> 
> Chest tomorrow :thumb


 I like leg extensions, I think they are very effective, but i always find lunges slightly hard going on the knees


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> I like leg extensions, I think they are very effective, but i always find lunges slightly hard going on the knees


 For me it was just lack of energy mate, I was totally spent and didn't have it in me to stabilise myself.


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning was chest

I did my normal warm up then

Barbell Incline Bench Press 3 x 8

Barbell Bench Press 3 x 8

Barbell Decline Bench Press 3 x 8

Barbell seated Press 3 x 8

sadly I had to drop the weight again to get the required reps


----------



## Mingster

It doesn't matter about the weight mate. Your condition is everything at this point.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout is in the bag

I kept to a strict 30 second rest between sets and did

Dumbbell side laterals 4 x 20

Incline flys 4 x 20

Flat flys 4 x 20

Behind neck press ( I never liked this exercise) 2 x 15 1 X 12, 1 X 10

Front raises 1 x 15 (my forearms hurt, well mainly my left one, so I stopped)


----------



## Flipper

Top work brother you really are kicking it's Arse.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flipper said:


> Top work brother you really are kicking it's Arse.


 Thanks mate.

like yourself, I'm just trying to do the best I can.


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings fasted cardio was done on the cross trainer. I did my normal 5 min warm up, 30 Min of intervals and 10 min steady state as a cool down.

More cardio tonight.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight I fancied a change so after 15 Min warm up I did 4 sets of star Jumps X 10, squats X 10, Push-ups X 10, twisted mountain climbers X10, Swiss ball Jackknives x 10, burpees X 10. No rest between exercises and the plan was 1 Min rest between sets but that soon got pushed to 90 seconds. (it was harder than it sounds)

I finished off with 45 Min Power-walk on the treadmill.


----------



## 25434

It sounds hard, and I say well done you! :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Friday 13th and this morning was a horror story.

I over slept and missed my morning workout all together  :thumbdown: :nono:

I'm not going to kill myself trying to make back up the missed workout.

I'm going to hit the gym in a bit and do some landmine complexes. I've not done them for a while so that could be fun as well as being hard work.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Friday 13th and this morning was a horror story.
> 
> I over slept and missed my morning workout all together  :thumbdown: :nono:
> 
> I'm not going to kill myself trying to make back up the missed workout.
> 
> I'm going to hit the gym in a bit and do some landmine complexes. I've not done them for a while so that could be fun as well as being hard work.


 Too busy dreaming of she shoes I expect :tongue:  :lol:


----------



## Mingster

My Friday 13th event consisted of walking into the new kitchen to find it under a few inches of water. I immediately thought the plumbing had gone but closer inspection revealed that the washing machine had decided to implode.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> My Friday 13th event consisted of walking into the new kitchen to find it under a few inches of water. I immediately thought the plumbing had gone but closer inspection revealed that the washing machine had decided to implode.


 Must have been a bit of a shock when you first saw the mess.... and the clear up even worse , though at least it wasn't the plumbing.....


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Must have been a bit of a shock when you first saw the mess.... and the clear up even worse , though at least it wasn't the plumbing.....


 Yes, I wasn't impressed. I'm taking solace in the fact that it wasn't the plumbing, but now need to find a new washing machine :angry:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Yes, I wasn't impressed. I'm taking solace in the fact that it wasn't the plumbing, but now need to find a new washing machine :angry:


 You can take pride in your work mate, me, I'd prefer it the other way round, after all a tub of Plumbers mait is a lot cheaper than a new washing machine.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout is in the bag.

15 Min warm up on the bike

4 sets of Landmine complex

Russian twists X 10, squat to overhead press X10 shoulder press X 10 (5 each hand) Single arm row X10 (5 each hand) Stiff legged dead lift X10 and Lunges x 10 (5 each leg)

I had to have a breathing break between the shoulder press and the rows on the last set. It was harder than it sounds.

Cardio, 30 Min steady state on the cross trainer.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> You can take pride in your work mate, me, I'd prefer it the other way round, after all a tub of Plumbers mait is a lot cheaper than a new washing machine.


 maybe, a washing machine is expensive but easy to fix as it were ... plumbing can be a nightmare when it goes wrong ... :angry:


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Tonight's workout is in the bag.
> 
> 15 Min warm up on the bike
> 
> 4 sets of Landmine complex
> 
> Russian twists X 10, squat to overhead press X10 shoulder press X 10 (5 each hand) Single arm row X10 (5 each hand) Stiff legged dead lift X10 and Lunges x 10 (5 each leg)
> 
> I had to have a breathing break between the shoulder press and the rows on the last set. It was harder than it sounds.
> 
> Cardio, 30 Min steady state on the cross trainer.


 What is a landmine complex ??? and Russian Twists??


----------



## 25434

Well chaps, I've spent the evening doing my chores as I'm out all at tomorrow. No incidents whatsoever!! I know, I know....who am I? And where is [Redacted]! :lol:

currently sipping my Friday night glass of wine and watching a film I have on tape called underworld. Vampires and stuff....blood everywhere...bleurrrgghh...


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> What is a landmine complex ??? and Russian Twists??


 Landmine squats on their own are bad enough! Poor BB must have been shattered!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> What is a landmine complex ??? and Russian Twists??





Flubs said:


> Landmine squats on their own are bad enough! Poor BB must have been shattered!


 A complex is a string of exercises using the same piece of equipment done in flow without a break.

a Landmine is a barbell that has one end in a corner or in a special hinged bracket






a Russian twist is






and yes Flubs it was HARD


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Well chaps, I've spent the evening doing my chores as I'm out all at tomorrow. No incidents whatsoever!! I know, I know....who am I? And where is flubs! :lol:
> 
> currently sipping my Friday night glass of wine and watching a film I have on tape called underworld. Vampires and stuff....blood everywhere...bleurrrgghh...


 :thumbup1: one of my fave films, it and the 1st sequel Underworld: Evolution are brill.

They are releasing the 5th film this year I beleive


----------



## BestBefore1989

This is such a large drop.

Im very happy but Im also convinced I must somehow have dropped some water weight this week.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> A complex is a string of exercises using the same piece of equipment done in flow without a break.
> 
> a Landmine is a barbell that has one end in a corner or in a special hinged bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Russian twist is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes Flubs it was HARD


 Ah I see, I now remember asking this question before (it's me age yer know) thankfully I don't think I have the room to even think about trying these :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> This is such a large drop.
> 
> Im very happy but Im also convinced I must somehow have dropped some water weight this week.
> 
> View attachment 126255


 Well done on the weight loss, not long to go now


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Well done on the weight loss, not long to go now


 Thanks mate

Only 6 more days of training because I'm going out on Friday night.

I've got tickets to go see Nederlands Dan Theater 2 put on a mixed bill.

Ive been looking forward to this one since I bought the tickets last year. :thumb


----------



## Flipper

BestBefore1989 said:


> This is such a large drop.
> 
> Im very happy but Im also convinced I must somehow have dropped some water weight this week.
> 
> View attachment 126255


 Top work mate really well done.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flipper said:


> Top work mate really well done.


 Thanks mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings cardio was 45 Min fasted cardio in the cross trainer.

This afternoon I cut the grass in both the back garden and the front garden. The reason I mention it is that my forearms didnt hurt whilst doing it so thats a very good sign that my torn tendons are on the mend.

Tonights cardio was again on the cross trainer, this time 30 Min steady state.

Leg day tomorrow :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings workout kicked my arse!

I did my normal warm up on the bike then a little mobility work

Squats 2 sets of 25 1 set of 20 ( Kept weight light, 70kg and even though I did slow controlled squats, the weight was irrelevant, it was my lungs not my legs that suffered)

Leg press 3 sets of 25 (again kept weight light 130kg slow controlled reps not allowing the weights to touch the stop at the bottom and not locking out the legs at the top. My whole body was shaking by the end of the 3rd set)

Still legged Dead-lift 1st set was too heavy got 15 reps at 100kg, 2nd set got 15 reps at 70kg, 3rd set got to 15 reps and it felt like my arms where getting pulled off. LOL

Finished up with an additional 15 Min steady state cardio on the bike


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its been very sunny here so I spent the afternoon dosing on a lounger in my garden getting a start on the suntan.

I was supposed to be hitting my legs for a second time this evening but they are still suffering from this mornings endeavours, I guess it was a more effective workout than I'd realised.

As I believe my torn tendons are on the mend, I'm going to replace legs with a little back work, but if my forearms complain Ill just have to come up with a plan C.


----------



## BestBefore1989

So Tonight, after my normal worm up on the bike I did;

Wide grip Lat Pulldowns 4 sets the plan was 25 reps a set but I started too heavy what I managed was 15, 20, 25, 25

Cable seated Row 3 sets of 15, 25, 25 but by then I was feeling twinges so left it at 3 sets

Swiss Ball Jackknives 4 sets of 15

Cardio day again tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was cardio day

This morning I did 45 Min fasted cardio on the cross trainer, 5 Min warm up, 30 Min Intervals 10 Min cool down

This evening was 30 Min steady state on the cross trainer followed by 45 Min Power Walking on the treadmill set to rolling hills.

Chest day tomorrow


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings workout was hard going, the 25 rep 30 second rest work really kicks my arse.

After my normal warm up on the bike I loaded a bar and the plan was to use the same weight for incline, flat and decline pressing, no time to be changing weights between sets.

so

Barbell Incline Bench Press 1 x 25, 2 X 20 (I figure that's OK, Incline is my weakest press Ill be OK here on in )

Barbell Bench Press 1 x 25, 1 X 16 ( so Yes I had to drop the weight) 1 X 25

Barbell Decline Bench Press 3 x 25 (only just)

Barbell seated Press 1 X 20, 1 X 15, 1 X 12


----------



## Greshie

I've always found decline bench very awkward and uncomfortable; Inclines are fine. I tend though to alternate between wide and narrow grip on bench...........


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout is done and dusted.

15 Min warm up on the bike

Db side laterals 4 x 25

Incline flys 4 x 25

Flat flys 4 x 25

I had planned to then do some overhead pressing but had an urgent call of nature that ended the workout.

Finished up with 15 Min Power walking on the treadmill at Max incline.

Workout planned for tomorrow is double cardio :thumbdown:


----------



## BestBefore1989

For some reason I had a bad nights sleep last night.

Woke this morning with a sore throat and generally feeling like sh1t.

Morning cardio was fasted interval training on the cross trainer, to be honest my heart wasnt in it at all but I did what I had to.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> For some reason I had a bad nights sleep last night.
> 
> Woke this morning with a sore throat and generally feeling like sh1t.
> 
> Morning cardio was fasted interval training on the cross trainer, to be honest my heart wasnt in it at all but I did what I had to.


 Hope you are not going down with the lurgy just before your holiday  .... perhaps that's why you fell asleep in front of the telly last night


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Hope you are not going down with the lurgy just before your holiday  .... perhaps that's why you fell asleep in front of the telly last night


 Hope not mate, I think I just fell asleep coss I'm old and knackered :huh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights cardio was 30 Min on the cross trainer, and even that left me feeling light headed.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sadly Im still not feeling any better.

I was due to train legs today but given how I feel today, and also that I am due to up carbs tomorrow I have put legs day back a day.

I managed 40 Min on the cross trainer fasted cardio this morning, but only just.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sadly Im still not feeling any better.
> 
> I was due to train legs today but given how I feel today, and also that I am due to up carbs tomorrow I have put legs day back a day.
> 
> I managed 40 Min on the cross trainer fasted cardio this morning, but only just.


 Got to be honest sounds to me like you've over done things a little and have run out of steam..... us oldies can't push as hard as youngsters can ....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Got to be honest sounds to me like you've over done things a little and have run out of steam..... us oldies can't push as hard as youngsters can ....


 To be honest mate, I've pushed myself harder over this last 12 weeks than I have done before.

I have learned many things about myself but I think the biggest lesson is never to do a 20 week long cut again :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Duplicate post :cursing:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I just had meal 5 of 6 for today, the first in which I've added any real volume of carbs.

OMG you wouldn't believe how good plain boiled white potatoes can taste when you haven't had them for so long.

:lol: God only knows how good that chocolate bar I've got waiting for me Saturday afternoon is going to taste :drool:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> To be honest mate, I've pushed myself harder over this last 12 weeks than I have done before.
> 
> I have learned many things about myself but I think the biggest lesson is never to do a 20 week long cut again :lol:


 You've done a brilliant job. Really good. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> You've done a brilliant job. Really good. X


 Thanks :thumb

Tonights cardio was 45 Min on the cross trainer followed by 30 Min on the Treadmill. I feel so much better already from having some carbs and I get a further 400g tomorrow. :lol: Its crazy as mixed in is a feeling of fear that the 2500+ Kcal will make me suddenly fat and ruin my photos on Saturday.


----------



## BestBefore1989

woke up before the birds started singing.

:lol: think I'm excited about the Ballet tonight and my holiday tomorrow. :lol:

As I'm going out tonight I only have this morning to train in.

I shall train Legs, so I got up early and had breakfast, to try and ensure I have as much energy as possible to smash my legs and make it count.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks :thumb
> 
> Tonights cardio was 45 Min on the cross trainer followed by 30 Min on the Treadmill. I feel so much better already from having some carbs and I get a further 400g tomorrow. :lol: Its crazy as mixed in is a feeling of fear that the 2500+ Kcal will make me suddenly fat and ruin my photos on Saturday.


 Yep all that work to look hench in your speedo's undone by a mars bar :lol: :thumb



BestBefore1989 said:


> woke up before the birds started singing.
> 
> :lol: think I'm excited about the Ballet tonight and my holiday tomorrow. :lol:
> 
> As I'm going out tonight I only have this morning to train in.
> 
> I shall train Legs, so I got up early and had breakfast, to try and ensure I have as much energy as possible to smash my legs and make it count.


 Have a great time tonight , am sure you will love the ballet, and enjoy your holiday ... you've worked really hard to achieve success ... :thumb :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Yep all that work to look hench in your speedo's undone by a mars bar :lol: :thumb
> 
> Have a great time tonight , am sure you will love the ballet, and enjoy your holiday ... you've worked really hard to achieve success ... :thumb :beer:


 Thanks mate, sadly at the moment it looks like I am either going to the ballet alone or I will be convincing one of my daughters to join me.

I was on set 4 of squatting for 25 reps when one of my daughters bursts into my gym to inform me that "Mums throwing up everywhere" so that ended my workout.

Changed the sheets and I've got her back in bed with a bucket. She wont be going out tonight thats for sure, I just hope she feels well enough for the flight tomorrow.


----------



## Flipper

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate, sadly at the moment it looks like I am either going to the ballet alone or I will be convincing one of my daughters to join me.
> 
> I was on set 4 of squatting for 25 reps when one of my daughters bursts into my gym to inform me that "Mums throwing up everywhere" so that ended my workout.
> 
> Changed the sheets and I've got her back in bed with a bucket. She wont be going out tonight thats for sure, I just hope she feels well enough for the flight tomorrow.


 Hope she is better for tomorrow mate. Plenty of bed rest and fluids and fingers crossed she is better nice and quick.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate, sadly at the moment it looks like I am either going to the ballet alone or I will be convincing one of my daughters to join me.
> 
> I was on set 4 of squatting for 25 reps when one of my daughters bursts into my gym to inform me that "Mums throwing up everywhere" so that ended my workout.
> 
> Changed the sheets and I've got her back in bed with a bucket. She wont be going out tonight thats for sure, I just hope she feels well enough for the flight tomorrow.


 Oh No!  Hopefully it's just a 24 hour bug  Worst of times to be ill ....

Fingers crossed she's ok for tomorrow x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flipper said:


> Hope she is better for tomorrow mate. Plenty of bed rest and fluids and fingers crossed she is better nice and quick.





Greshie said:


> Oh No!  Hopefully it's just a 24 hour bug  Worst of times to be ill ....
> 
> Fingers crossed she's ok for tomorrow x


 Thanks Guys


----------



## BestBefore1989

So my total weight loss over 20 weeks was 38.6lbs


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thankfully my wife is feeling better so we are off to the airport :bounce: :bounce:

Fair to say Ive lost some weight since I first purchased these shorts


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> So my total weight loss over 20 weeks was 38.6lbs
> 
> View attachment 126812


 by my reckoning that's 2 stones ? well done :beer: :thumb (just don't put it all back on again during the first day of your holiday....... :lol: )


----------



## Greshie

Ps did you get to the ballet? and how is Mrs BB ?


----------



## Flipper

You have done incredible mate. You are the winner of the competition in my eyes. Hats off buddy enjoy that holiday you have earnt it.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thankfully my wife is feeling better so we are off to the airport :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Fair to say Ive lost some weight since I first purchased these shorts
> 
> View attachment 126813


 Bloody hell ! that's taken some hard work .... all credit to you !

Enjoy your holiday ... you and Mrs BB deserve the break


----------



## billy76

Wow, amazing, Fair play to you. You look amazing.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flipper said:


> You have done incredible mate. You are the winner of the competition in my eyes. Hats off buddy enjoy that holiday you have earnt it.





Greshie said:


> Bloody hell ! that's taken some hard work .... all credit to you !
> 
> Enjoy your holiday ... you and Mrs BB deserve the break





billy76 said:


> Wow, amazing, Fair play to you. You look amazing.


 Thanks guys. I'm sat in the airport using free WiFi on my phone. I'm about to jump on the plane with my beautiful wife for 10 days of Sun and sand and all I can eat. Happy days


----------



## 25434

Very well done BB. You look amazing! All that hard work and a fantastic result. I hope you have a fantastic holiday with your wife, soaking up the sun and eating lots of lovely food. Well done you! :thumb


----------



## Quackerz

Done some cracking work there mate. Well done! :thumb


----------



## Mingster

Great work mate. A lot of hard work but brilliant results. Congratulations :thumb


----------



## Tassotti

Long time no see.......and..wow...what a difference. Cracking job BB4 !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Well done mate. Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Very well done BB. You look amazing! All that hard work and a fantastic result. I hope you have a fantastic holiday with your wife, soaking up the sun and eating lots of lovely food. Well done you! :thumb





Quackerz said:


> Done some cracking work there mate. Well done! :thumb





Mingster said:


> Great work mate. A lot of hard work but brilliant results. Congratulations :thumb


 Thanks :thumb

Back from my holidays and so glad I made the effort to loose weight because on the beach we went to I was very average, everyone was so dam fit! In the morning the guys where all running up and down the beach and several girls where doing press ups on their beach towels as we walked past, there was even a couple of blokes doing high knees tabata style and burpees !

I should be unpacking and getting ready for work tomorrow, but sod that, I'm going to catch up on here first


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Long time no see.......and..wow...what a difference. Cracking job BB4 !


 Hi mate,

Long time indeed, how are you doing mate? Hope your well, Its good to see your name again


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Well done mate. Enjoy your holiday!


 Thanks mate it was great :thumb


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate it was great :thumb


 over too soon, I'll bet


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks :thumb
> 
> Back from my holidays and so glad I made the effort to loose weight because on the beach we went to I was very average, everyone was so dam fit! In the morning the guys where all running up and down the beach and several girls where doing press ups on their beach towels as we walked past, there was even a couple of blokes doing high knees tabata style and burpees !
> 
> I should be unpacking and getting ready for work tomorrow, but sod that, I'm going to catch up on here first


 No way are you 'average' for a 53 year old .. don't even think it ! strut your stuff mate strut your stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Yeahhhhh...you big ole gawwgus beastie you!!

strut it or no strut! I....I...wut?....I may or may not have the right idea there..umm...hehe...coughs delicately followed by cheesy grin whilst backing out of journal in ninja like fashion........you know.....stealthy.......

:whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its been a busy weekend, and I've just about recovered from the holiday.

Whilst we where away, my kids had, at least, fed themselves. I guess as they don't clean or tidy up after themselves when we are at home I should have expected the mess we came home to.

I spent a far amount of today in the garden as it was the first decent weather since we returned and everything had grown like crazy in the two weeks since I last cut the grass.

I plan to do a spot of maintenance in my gym tonight in preparation for my first workout since the holiday which I've scheduled for tomorrow.

I have some food preparation to do, as I'm over due returning to a clean diet, then with luck Ill finish catching up on the TV I missed whilst away.


----------



## BestBefore1989

First day back in the gym after my hols, and I smashed out a push workout

Flat bench 4 X 5, 1 X 3

Incline bench 3 X 6, 1 X 4

Military press 4 X 6, 1 X 2 drop set X 5

Db Flyes 2 X 15, 1 X 8

Lateral raises 20, 15, 8, 6

Close grip bench 4 X 5 , 1X 4

Dips 30 reps but I had to take a rest at 18 and at 25


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> First day back in the gym after my hols, and I smashed out a push workout
> 
> Flat bench 4 X 5, 1 X 3
> 
> Incline bench 3 X 6, 1 X 4
> 
> Military press 4 X 6, 1 X 2 drop set X 5
> 
> Db Flyes 2 X 15, 1 X 8
> 
> Lateral raises 20, 15, 8, 6
> 
> Close grip bench 4 X 5 , 1X 4
> 
> Dips 30 reps but I had to take a rest at 18 and at 25


 lot of work there bud. well done for getting all that in after a holiday!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I decided to try out a new AVI.

No training today, and off to the cinema with my daughter tonight.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> I decided to try out a new AVI.
> 
> No training today, and off to the cinema with my daughter tonight.


 Why wouldn't you? Great AVI.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Why wouldn't you? Great AVI.


 Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> I decided to try out a new AVI.
> 
> No training today, and off to the cinema with my daughter tonight.


 Great avi.....   :thumb

notgreenintheslightestohno :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Great avi.....   :thumb
> 
> notgreenintheslightestohno :lol:


 Thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Yes, you look fabberrluss..... :thumb

soddit.... :mellow: .

Wheresthatliamsemailwhenyouneedit!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Yes, you look fabberrluss..... :thumb
> 
> soddit.... :mellow: .
> 
> Wheresthatliamsemailwhenyouneedit!


 Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had planned to get up early and train my back, but I overslept 

Ill do my back workout this afternoon.


----------



## Keeks

New avi's ace, looking awesome! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> New avi's ace, looking awesome! :thumbup1:


 Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Floydy

Hi mate.

Just thought I'd pop in and sub to your journal if I may, seen you around on the 45+ thread so I deduced you were a mature and sensible chap B)

I followed your progress about three years ago when I was somebody else and it's great to see your progress - that weight loss is amazing and you're a credit to all of us in that 45+ bracket. Keep it up bud.

All the best, Loz.


----------



## Mayzini

hi just waned to say I have only just come across this thread as a new member and I wanted to add how inspiring I find it. I have returned to lifting at over 40 after a couple of years out and have a starting position almost identical to yours. well done.


----------



## UK2USA

Floydy said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> Just thought I'd pop in and sub to your journal if I may, seen you around on the 45+ thread so I deduced you were a mature and sensible chap B)
> 
> I followed your progress about three years ago when I was somebody else and it's great to see your progress - that weight loss is amazing and you're a credit to all of us in that 45+ bracket. Keep it up bud.
> 
> All the best, Loz.


 Yep, the 12 week challenge pics were awesome. You deserve to win that buddy.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Floydy said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> Just thought I'd pop in and sub to your journal if I may, seen you around on the 45+ thread so I deduced you were a mature and sensible chap B)
> 
> I followed your progress about three years ago when I was somebody else and it's great to see your progress - that weight loss is amazing and you're a credit to all of us in that 45+ bracket. Keep it up bud.
> 
> All the best, Loz.


 Thank you, and welcome to my Journal :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mayzini said:


> hi just waned to say I have only just come across this thread as a new member and I wanted to add how inspiring I find it. I have returned to lifting at over 40 after a couple of years out and have a starting position almost identical to yours. well done.


 Thank you mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

UK2USA said:


> Yep, the 12 week challenge pics were awesome. You deserve to win that buddy.


 Thanks mate, I think the voting closes this weekend, so not long to go now.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thats my back workout in the bag, and I'm knackered.

It was very close and sticky in my gym tonight and I was working hard.

I did a quick mobility routine warm-up and then;

Deadlift 4 X 5, 1 X 3

Bent over rows 3 X 6, 1 X 4

Pull ups3 X 5, 1 X 8 ( my forearms felt OK so with luck my tendons have healed)

Close grip pulldowns 8, 10, 12

Stiff arm pulldowns 1 X 8, 2 X 12 ( on the first set I had the wrong bar attached and was getting friction burns on my hands, swapped attachment for remaining sets)

Shrugs 4 X 6

Barbell curls 3 X 8 ( kept these light to see how my tendons held out)

Hammer curls 3 X 6


----------



## BestBefore1989

I fell asleep on the sofa for a couple of hours after last nights workout, woke up, ate and went to bed.

When I woke up this morning, I knew by how much I ache that I'd worked hard.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I slept in this morning so it wasnt until about 11am that I hit the gym for my leg workout.

10 min on the bike as a warm up and then some mobility work before starting the workout

Squats 7 X 5, ( Plan had been 5 x 5 then 1 X 3, but as it was the 1st workout after the cut, I was unsure what weight to go with)

Stiff leg deads 4 x 6 ( plan was to then up the weight for 1 X 2 but my back was still feeling it from the 200Kg dead lifts earlier in the week)

Leg press 4 X 6-8 - 4 second negatives

Lying leg curls 3 X 15, ( had planned an additional 1 X 8 - 3 X 10 triple drop set but I was spent by now)

Calf raises 100 reps ( I cant even remember how many times I had to stop for a second due to the pain of the burn, but it was too often)

All told a good workout. :thumb

I videoed the squats so Ill post that in a bit.

Think I'm going to suffer tomorrow :scared:


----------



## Floydy

Sleeping in on a Saturday is one of life's essentials, you and me are the same with that one...

Monster calf session - 100 reps!! - they are gonna throb big time. Nice session.


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings squats


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> This mornings squats


 That all looked good to me ... nice and controlled with good form 

One of the things I've found now I'm not working at the moment is that I don't need to 'hurry' my workouts, so if I'm a little late starting in the morning it doesn't matter too much and I can spend as long as I want getting through the routine... I think it makes a difference....

though I squat within the power cage with the safety bars at the right height for the higher sets... learnt my lesson there !


----------



## 25434

Despite only doing 3 or 4 likes tonight, I've just been told I've used up30 and I can't do any more....sighhhhhhhh.....grrrrrrr...."fffff!!!!.......

soooo....LIKE.....but.....I thought I saw a little bit of butt wink in there at some point, which makes me think you need to take a look? It could be the angle of the camera of course so I am sorry if I'm wrong, but I think the butt wink thing means it's a bit dangerous for your back? I hope you don't feel cross with me for saying, but I do have back issues so it's something I hone in on. I could be wrong, and in fact, I often am...

having said that, they look great.......x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Despite only doing 3 or 4 likes tonight, I've just been told I've used up30 and I can't do any more....sighhhhhhhh.....grrrrrrr...."fffff!!!!.......
> 
> soooo....LIKE.....but.....I thought I saw a little bit of butt wink in there at some point, which makes me think you need to take a look? It could be the angle of the camera of course so I am sorry if I'm wrong, but I think the butt wink thing means it's a bit dangerous for your back? I hope you don't feel cross with me for saying, but I do have back issues so it's something I hone in on. I could be wrong, and in fact, I often am...
> 
> *having said that, they look great.....*..x


 His butt cheeks? :thumb :beer: :devil2: 

oh you mean his squats ! :lol: :innocent:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> His butt cheeks? :thumb :beer: :devil2:
> 
> oh you mean his squats ! :lol: :innocent:


 Oh dear!!!! You naughty thing! I truly don't look at that sort of thing at all....get in that sin bin until I tell you otherwise! Yes! Right now....humph.... mg:

i have thooooooo.......idled a bit over his new avi now and again.....mebbe....sort of.....quietly.....cough... :sneaky2: :whistling:  .....sshhhhhh.....he'll never know.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> That all looked good to me ... nice and controlled with good form
> 
> One of the things I've found now I'm not working at the moment is that I don't need to 'hurry' my workouts, so if I'm a little late starting in the morning it doesn't matter too much and I can spend as long as I want getting through the routine... I think it makes a difference....
> 
> though I squat within the power cage with the safety bars at the right height for the higher sets... learnt my lesson there !


 The bar I'm using is a hybrid Olympic/powerlifting bar so its designed to be dropped from snatch height, and I have atleast one set of bumber plates on the bar, again designed to be dropped, so if I do get into trouble I can safely ditch the bar. If I was using one of my silver, standard bars, then yes I also would be in the cage



Flubs said:


> Despite only doing 3 or 4 likes tonight, I've just been told I've used up30 and I can't do any more....sighhhhhhhh.....grrrrrrr...."fffff!!!!.......
> 
> soooo....LIKE.....but.....I thought I saw a little bit of butt wink in there at some point, which makes me think you need to take a look? It could be the angle of the camera of course so I am sorry if I'm wrong, but I think the butt wink thing means it's a bit dangerous for your back? I hope you don't feel cross with me for saying, but I do have back issues so it's something I hone in on. I could be wrong, and in fact, I often am...
> 
> having said that, they look great.......x


 Thanks, Yes I noticed that its seems to happen when I go deeper than just below parallel, so I'm guessing its a flexibility thing.

I think it would help me to rearrange my gym and get a mirror in-front of the cage so I can see myself squat.



Greshie said:


> His butt cheeks? :thumb :beer: :devil2:
> 
> oh you mean his squats ! :lol: :innocent:


 :lol:



Flubs said:


> Oh dear!!!! You naughty thing! I truly don't look at that sort of thing at all....get in that sin bin until I tell you otherwise! Yes! Right now....humph.... mg:
> 
> i have thooooooo.......idled a bit over his new avi now and again.....mebbe....sort of.....quietly.....cough... :sneaky2: :whistling:  .....sshhhhhh.....he'll never know.....


 :blush:


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Oh dear!!!! You naughty thing! I truly don't look at that sort of thing at all....get in that sin bin until I tell you otherwise! Yes! Right now....humph.... mg:
> 
> *i have thooooooo.......idled a bit over his new avi now and again.....mebbe....sort of.....quietly.....cough... :sneaky2: :whistling:  .....sshhhhhh.....he'll never know.....*


 Yep he's the new UK-M pin up boy !


----------



## Greshie

Where did you get the bumper plates and hybrid bar from ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Yep he's the new UK-M pin up boy !


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Where did you get the bumper plates and hybrid bar from ?


 Bumper plates I got off ebay but as chance would have it they are from the same company as I got the bar from

https://www.wolverson-fitness.co.uk/products/wolverson-men-s-7ft-20kg-hybrid-olympic-powerlifting-bar

I have been so impressed with this bar.

As Ive said before on another post, I wanted to get a decent bar but I didn't want to spend a fortune.

Without question, if your willing to part with £400+ you will get a good bar but I didn't have the money to spend.

Having never purchased a bar before I didn't know how to decide what I wanted, once I stated looking into it there where so many variables, Yield strength, Tensile strength, Whip, Spin - Bushings Vs Bearings the list went on and on

To make things simple I looked at what has been considered the gold standard for a long time, the Texas Power bar and used that as a bench mark.

Texas Power Bar

• 28.5mm Diameter

• 214 cm long

• 20kg Bar Weight

• Black Oxide Finish

• 186,000+ PSI Rating

• 1500lb Static Tested

compare that to my bar

Wolverson Olympic/powerlifting Bar

• 28.4mm diameter

• 7ft Length

• 20kg in weight

• Black zinc oxide finished shaft and hardened chrome sleeves

• 216,000 psi

• 1500 lb capacity

The cheapest Texas Power Bar I could buy was £364.99. My Wolverson was £165.00 when I got it and its £175.00 now !

What the stats don't tell you is how it feels.

I love the bar, its knurling is sharp enough to feel like the bar is gripping your hands and in my opinion it looks fantastic.


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning was a Push workout,

Flat bench 9 Sets, 2 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2 warm up sets 5 X 5 working sets

Incline bench 3 X 6, 1 X 15

Military press 4 X 6, 1 X 2 drop set to 1 X 7

Db Flyes 2 X 15, 1 X 8 ( upped weight on last week)

Lateral raises 20, 15, 8, 6 (upped weight on last week)

Close grip bench 5x5

Dips 30 reps ( had to pause at 20 and at 27)

Happy with that workout, the only question now is what will hurt most tomorrow my chest/shoulders or my calves and hamstrings, coss they are still hurting from Saturdays workout.


----------



## 25434

Well, well, well.......looks like you've got pressies heading your way mister...well done. You certainly worked hard enough for it. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Well, well, well.......looks like you've got pressies heading your way mister...well done. You certainly worked hard enough for it. X


 Yayyy :bounce: going to stock up on goodies :thumb


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yayyy :bounce: going to stock up on goodies :thumb


 You worked very hard for those goodies so enjoy! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> You worked very hard for those goodies so enjoy! :thumbup1:


 thanks mate, I will


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning was my pull workout

I started out with some mobility work and a little bit of jumping around to warm up as I find it hard going straight into heavy deadlifts first thing in the morning.

Deadlift 5 X 5

Bent over rows 3 X 6, 1 X 4 (upped weight on the first 3 sets)

Weighted Pull ups 4 X 6

Close grip pulldowns 2 X 8, 1 X 10 (upped weight on the first 2 sets)

Stiff arm pulldowns 4 X 15

Shrugs 4 X 6

Barbell curls 3 X 8 (upped weight)

Hammer curls 3 X 8

It was a good workout :thumbup1:

I might try and get some cardio in between today and Saturdays leg workout


----------



## 25434

Good workout that.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg session today

10 min on the bike and mobility work as a warm up

Squats 9 sets, 4 warm up sets and 5 X 5 (unlike last week when I increased the weight on each set, this week all 5 sets where at the same weight)

Stiff leg dead lifts 5 x 8 (increased weight from last week)

Leg press 4 X 8 - 4 second negatives (increased weight from last week)

Lying leg curls 3 X 15

Calf raises 100 reps (had to pause rest at least 3 times)


----------



## BestBefore1989

think I've eradicated the but wink


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Just out of interest mate, how do you do your 5x5's? Do you peak on the middle set and taper off for the last 2? Or do you do them all the same weight?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Leg session today
> 
> 10 min on the bike and mobility work as a warm up
> 
> Squats 9 sets, 4 warm up sets and 5 X 5 (unlike last week when I increased the weight on each set, this week all 5 sets where at the same weight)
> 
> Stiff leg dead lifts 5 x 8 (increased weight from last week)
> 
> Leg press 4 X 8 - 4 second negatives (increased weight from last week)
> 
> Lying leg curls 3 X 15
> 
> Calf raises 100 reps (had to pause rest at least 3 times)


 Ah, just seen this. Kind of answers my last question


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Ah, just seen this. Kind of answers my last question


 when I ran Starting Strength, the program has you increase weight each set on the 5 X 5 Deadlifts but use the same working weight on all sets for Press, squat, and Bench, the only exception being Pedley rows.

I have stuck with that ever since !


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had one of those nights last night when I struggle to settle, as a result I struggled to get up and going this morning.

Today was my Push workout day;

Flat bench 9 Sets, 2 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2 warm up sets 5 X 5 working sets ( upped weight on last weeks working sets)

Incline bench 3 X 6, 1 X 10 (upped weight on last week)

Military press 4 X 6, 1 X 2 Push press X 3 ( changed to standing press from last weeks seated press)

Db Flyes 2 X 15, 1 X 8 ( upped weight on last week)

Lateral raises 20, 15, 8, 6 (upped weight on first two sets only)

Close grip bench 4 x 5, 1 X 11

Dips 30 reps (had to pause at 23)


----------



## BestBefore1989

All my supplements that I got for winning the challenge have arrived.

I was reading @Flubs journal and she mentioned she was wearing a T-shirt she won in a bench pressing contest and I thought what a good idea. Rather than just get supplements that will be consumed and forgotten, I decided to get some shorts and a shaker so that when I wear them/ use it, I will remember that I won something :thumb

Thank you @myprotein.co.uk,

Thank you @BespokeSupps


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning was my pull workout, I took way to long in the gym this morning, I'm always too slow changing weights between dead-lift sets and I wanted to video some lifts which also slowed me down, anyway I did

Deadlift 5 X 5 (upped weight from last week on last set )

Bent over rows 3 X 6, 1 X 4 (upped weight from last week on last set )

Weighted Pull ups 4 X 7 (up by 1 rep per set on last week)

Close grip pulldowns 2 X 8, 1 X 6

Stiff arm pulldowns 4 X 12

Shrugs 4 X 6

Barbell curls 3 X 8 (upped weight from last week)

Hammer curls 3 X 8


----------



## myprotein

BestBefore1989 said:


> All my supplements that I got for winning the challenge have arrived.
> 
> I was reading @Flubs journal and she mentioned she was wearing a T-shirt she won in a bench pressing contest and I thought what a good idea. Rather than just get supplements that will be consumed and forgotten, I decided to get some shorts and a shaker so that when I wear them/ use it, I will remember that I won something :thumb
> 
> Thank you @myprotein.co.uk,
> 
> Thank you @BespokeSupps
> 
> View attachment 129130


 Enjoy mate


----------



## Keeks

What flavour whey did you get? Can't decide which flavours to try.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> What flavour whey did you get? Can't decide which flavours to try.


 I got Banana flavour from My Protein because I was getting a 5kg bag so I wanted one that I knew I would like, and from Bespoke Supplements I got Sticky Toffee Pudding to try out.


----------



## BestBefore1989

so here are my videos from this mornings workout

Dead lift.

This was my 5th set of 5 ramping up the weights each set and was a 5kg increase on last week. It felt heavy and looks a bit messy but I think I look like I have more in the locker.

I think I could do with sitting back so that my hips are lower at the start of the lift

PS Sorry about the huffing and puffing ( I normally remember to turn the sound off)


----------



## BestBefore1989

My plan is to build muscle rather than strength for the remainder of this year, so I am trying to squeeze the muscle Im working at the top of each rep.

I think you can see the squeeze in the form of a slight pause on the lighter weights but despite feeling that I did it they are not visible at heavier weights.


----------



## BestBefore1989

LOL

As the reps go on, and I guess it gets harder, I appear to bring my knees up at the top of the pull.

I don't think it is a bad thing, if anything its adding a little extra abs work into the movement.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I recently dropped the weight I shrug at to ensure full ROM


----------



## Greshie

The deads looked a little laboured but the rest looked good, jealous with the headroom you have for the chins, if I went that high I'd be through the garage roof!


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> I got Banana flavour from My Protein because I was getting a 5kg bag so I wanted one that I knew I would like, and from Bespoke Supplements I got Sticky Toffee Pudding to try out.


 I'm fancying the sticky toffee pudding, might give it a go if its nice?!


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> so here are my videos from this mornings workout
> 
> Dead lift.
> 
> This was my 5th set of 5 ramping up the weights each set and was a 5kg increase on last week. It felt heavy and looks a bit messy but I think I look like I have more in the locker.
> 
> I think I could do with sitting back so that my hips are lower at the start of the lift
> 
> PS Sorry about the huffing and puffing ( I normally remember to turn the sound off)


 Awesome deadlifting mate very strong


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> Awesome deadlifting mate very strong


 thanks mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> I'm fancying the sticky toffee pudding, might give it a go if its nice?!


 I haven't tried it yet, I try not to have more than 4 bags/tubs of whey on the go at any one time or that kitchen cupboard gets too full.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg Day :thumbup1:

I increased the weight on last week on every exercise except calf raises

Exercise bike and mobility work as a warm up

Squats 9 sets, 4 warm up sets and 5 X 5 working sets

Stiff leg dead lifts 5 x 6

Leg press 4 X 8 - 4 second negatives

Lying leg curls 3 X 15

Calf raises 100 reps


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have had a shoulder mobility issue for a long time now but I am pleased to say that I can now get under the bar without having to use straps.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Leg Day :thumbup1:
> 
> I increased the weight on last week on every exercise except calf raises
> 
> Exercise bike and mobility work as a warm up
> 
> Squats 9 sets, 4 warm up sets and 5 X 5 working sets
> 
> Stiff leg dead lifts 5 x 6
> 
> Leg press 4 X 8 - 4 second negatives
> 
> Lying leg curls 3 X 15
> 
> Calf raises 100 reps


 All in one hit? Ouchie.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> All in one hit? Ouchie.


 I try but I fail, the lactic acid is a killer, several pause rests involved Im afraid


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mondays is Push workout day;

Flat bench 9 Sets, 2 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2 warm up sets 5 X 5 working sets ( upped weight on last weeks working sets)

Incline bench 3 X 6, 1 X 10 (upped weight on last week)

Military press 4 X 6, 1 X 4 Push press X 2

Db Flyes 2 X 18, 1 X 10 ( upped reps on last week, next week I will up weight and lower reps)

Lateral raises 20, 15, 8, 6

Close grip bench 4 x 5, 1 X 6 (upped weight on last week)

Dips 30 reps (had wanted to get more than last weeks 23 before I had to pause but could only get to 21)


----------



## Mingster

Are you beings coached BB, or going it alone?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Are you beings coached BB, or going it alone?


 I'm being coached mate.

I am confident enough in putting my own work out plans together, but I don't trust myself when it comes to diet plans


----------



## TELBOR

Looking really well mate!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

TELBOR said:


> Looking really well mate!!


 Thanks mate.

PS when are you going to post pics of your newly finished sleeve?


----------



## TELBOR

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> PS when are you going to post pics of your newly finished sleeve?


 Haha, it should be finished by September, I have another 5-6 hours end of july then another 5-6 hours end of Aug. All in all its around 30 hours work lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was scheduled to do my pull workout tomorrow morning but work commitments make that impossible so I did it tonight.

Deadlift 5 X 5 (upped weight on last set only )

Bent over rows 3 X 6, 1 X 4

Pull ups 3 X 8, 1 X 6

Close grip pulldowns 2 X 8, 1 X 7 (1 rep better than last week)

Stiff arm pulldowns 3 X 14

Shrugs 1 X 6 (felt something tweek in my right shoulder so stopped)

Barbell curls 3 X 8 (upped weight but should not have done these as shoulder was complaining)

Oddly right now my shoulder isn't in pain but my right forearm is :confused1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights deadlift


----------



## Stephen9069

Strong pulling mate


----------



## 25434

Great idea on the t shirt front etc. I wear mine all the time and am dreading the day it falls off my back in shreds, it's a mans one, but it's baggy and covers all my bits and bobs at the gym so perfect. Nice deads there. X


----------



## Greshie

Those deads looked good!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg Day !

I like training legs on a Saturday. My leg workouts always seem to take longer than they should, (especially if I'm farting around trying to video myself) and I find I need a little recovery time after my leg workout before I feel able to get on with the rest of the day.

So this mornings efforts, after warming up on the bike and some mobility work, where;

Squats 9 sets. 4 warm up sets and 5 X 5 working sets (increased the weight on last week)

Stiff leg deads 5 x 6 (increased the weight on last week)

Leg press 4 X 8 using a 4 second negative (increased the weight on last week)

Lying leg curls 3 X 15

Calf raises 100 reps ( I'm still needing far too many pause rests)

videos to follow


----------



## BestBefore1989

I tried to be clever and video a set of squats from several different angles, so I got my wife's phone, my daughters phone and mine propped up on different bits of equipment in my gym but it didn't work, they all kept on falling over as I only have 1 phone camera stand.

So after 2 failed attempts, I gave up and videoed each of the remaining sets from a different position

Rear View. Happy with my set up and depth of squat






Side view I was looking for a Butt wink but I don't think the angle I filmed it at helped






View of my feet. Not sure but I think my left foot looks like its pointing outwards a little, so perhaps more mobility work is needed and my knees where starting to come inwards on the ascension, but it was set 9 so I guess I was just running out of strength!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mondays is Push workout day but life got in the way so I did it this morning

Flat bench 9 Sets, 2 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2 warm up sets 5 X 5 working sets ( upped weight on last weeks working sets)

Incline bench 2 X 6, 1 X 4 1 X 10 (upped weight on last week but failed on the 3rd set so dropped weight for the final set)

Military press 4 X 6, 1 X 3 Push press X 2

Db Flyes 2 X 15, 1 X 8 ( upped weight and returned to planned rep range)

Lateral raises 20, 15, 8, 6

Close grip bench 4 x 5, 1 X 6

Dips 30 reps (I got 22 before I had to pause, I filmed to make sure I was getting enough depth Ill post it when I get home tonight )


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dips from this morning.

Using the shadow on the back wall as a guide, I think most reps are deep enought


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dips from this morning.
> 
> Using the shadow on the back wall as a guide, I think most reps are deep enought


 Look at you dipping away like a bawwwwse!! I can't do dips...I did one the other day, nearly ripped my own arms off, could barely get up once I Was down, humph... Nice one BB...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Look at you dipping away like a bawwwwse!! I can't do dips...I did one the other day, nearly ripped my own arms off, could barely get up once I Was down, humph... Nice one BB...


 Thanks Hun 

I lost a lot of strength when I did that weight loss, but I'm working hard and slowly building it back up again.


----------



## 25434

Oooooooh....no wed training? Rest day perchance? Would you mind removing my mug from my journal please? I can't do it cos it's your quote.....I didn't realise it would be so flippin big! ...durrrrr....can't do with that staring at me, lol. Thank you BB.

and gym?....did you get distracted by the footie?  I watched it. Shame foe Wales but did very well I thought .....you know apart from the losing thing....have a good day BB. I'm just off for a toddle round the gaffe. Lovely morning.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Oooooooh....no wed training? Rest day perchance? Would you mind removing my mug from my journal please? I can't do it cos it's your quote.....I didn't realise it would be so flippin big! ...durrrrr....can't do with that staring at me, lol. Thank you BB.
> 
> and gym?....did you get distracted by the footie?  I watched it. Shame foe Wales but did very well I thought .....you know apart from the losing thing....have a good day BB. I'm just off for a toddle round the gaffe. Lovely morning.


 my training days are all mixed up this week. This morning I did yesterdays workout.

Deadlift 5 X 5 (upped weight on last set only )

Bent over rows 3 X 6, 1 X 4

Pull ups 3 X 8, 1 X 7 (1 rep better than last week)

Close grip pulldowns 3 X 8 (1 rep better than last week)

Stiff arm pulldowns 3 X 14

Shrugs 4 X 6

Barbell curls 3 X 8 (upped weight from last week)

Barbell Hammer curls 3 X 8 (upped weight from last week)

I didn't sleep well last night so I was not expecting much from today's workout , my form was off on the last set of dead lifts but apart from that I'm happy with today's efforts. :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings dead lifts


----------



## 25434

Flippin 'eck that last set made me hold my breath.......phew.....

Looked very heavy.....well done BB.


----------



## Stephen9069

Cracking deadlift again mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Flippin 'eck that last set made me hold my breath.......phew.....
> 
> Looked very heavy.....well done BB.


 :lol: it felt as heavy as it looked. :lol:



Stephen9069 said:


> Cracking deadlift again mate


 Thanks


----------



## Greshie

Great Deadlifting


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg Day :thumb

I was happy with the squats and they felt comfortably within my strength ability but the Leg Pressing this week utterly destroyed me :death:

Squats 9 sets. 4 warm up sets and 5 X 5 working sets (increased warm up weight and working sets weight on last week)

Stiff leg deads 5 x 6 (increased the weight on last week)

Leg press 4 X 8 using a 4 second negative (increased the weight on last week)

Lying leg curls 3 X 15 (increased the weight on last week)

Calf raises 100 reps ( I get about 60 reps out before the first pause rest)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Videos from this morning,

Squats


----------



## BestBefore1989

Foot placement, squatting 125kg - set 6 ( working set 2)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stiff legged dead lift, and Leg Press only with 225kg but no locking out at the top of the rep and no touching the stop at the bottom of the rep.

They utterly destroyed me today to the point that I had to rest for about 5 min before even thinking about doing the rest of the workout.


----------



## Greshie

Good squatting and I am well jel you have a leg press :thumb

NotatallgreenyoucandopropersquatformandIcantohno :boohoo: ...............................................bastard ...................................... :tongue:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Good squatting and I am well jel you have a leg press :thumb
> 
> NotatallgreenyoucandopropersquatformandIcantohno :boohoo: ...............................................bastard ...................................... :tongue:


 Gershwin! Lol......hahaha......I think BB's gym looks great! Would love to have my own one too but haven't got the space, or money.....

..........bastard..................  :lol: :lol: :lol:

sorry for language.....it was Gershwin wot made me do it? :sneaky2:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> NotatallgreenyoucandopropersquatformandIcantohno :boohoo: ...............................................bastard ...................................... :tongue:


 perhaps not right now mate, But you will


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Gershwin! Lol......hahaha......I think BB's gym looks great! Would love to have my own one too but haven't got the space, or money.....
> 
> ..........bastard..................  :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> sorry for language.....it was Gershwin wot made me do it? :sneaky2:


 Flubs, go wash your mouth our, or perhaps as you typed it go wash your hands  :confused1:

:lol:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> [Redacted], go wash your mouth our, or perhaps as you typed it go wash your hands  :confused1:
> 
> :lol:


 Haha...pinkies duly washed....morning by the way..  . I'm just up and off down the coast for wander before the rain arrives. Happy Sunday to ya.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Chest day :thumb

Flat bench 9 sets 4 warm up sets and, 5 X 5 ( increased the weight on last weeks working sets)

Incline bench 3 X 6, 1 X 8 ( massive improvement on last week but I think that says more about last week than it does about this week)

Military press 5 X 6 + 3 X push press finisher on the last set

Db Flyes 2 X 15, 1 X 8 (increased weight on last week)

Lateral raises 20, 15, 8, 6

Close grip bench 3 x 6, 2 X 5 (increased reps on first 3 sets)

Dips 30 reps ( was spent and needed 3 pause rests to get to 30 reps)


----------



## 25434

Oooeerrrr.....I...ummm...oh bugger! I was just gonna say howspooky that we both chest on the same day, then remembered that I actually did mine yesterday, lol! I just wrote it up today, durrrrrr.....I willin fact be doing legs today....hopefully.

good session there bb... And on the dip thing, at least you did them, I would have just thought sod it and headed off, so good for you.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did a very short Pull workout this morning.

On Friday whilst of all things shutting the boot of my car, I pulled something in my upper back, in the teres area.

Anyway it was still hurting this morning. As it was ok when I did stiff legged dead lifts on Saturday, I was willing to dead lift this morning but not do any downward pulling exercises.

So todays workout was just

Deadlift 5 X warm up sets ( increased reps on lower weight warm up and reduced on heaver weight warm up) 1 X 5 (increased weight on last week)

Barbell curls 3 X 8

Hammer curls 3 X 8


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings 220Kg X 5 dead lifts

My form is terrible, I'm swinging the bar all over the place


----------



## 25434

It doesn't look like its swinging all over, but.....all that bobbing around there at the start? Phew..........I wondered if it was going up at all at one point...

hey mister.....you did it, so no beating yourself up ok? I would show you the video of me trying to do a pull up but my gawwwwd it was mortifying....even I can't show myself up THATmuch... :lol: . ..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> It doesn't look like its swinging all over, but.....all that bobbing around there at the start? Phew..........I wondered if it was going up at all at one point...
> 
> hey mister.....you did it, so no beating yourself up ok? I would show you the video of me trying to do a pull up but my gawwwwd it was mortifying....even I can't show myself up THATmuch... :lol: . ..


 LOL, Yea I do bob up and down quite a few times trying to get my position and my lift triggers right. I cut that out of the video next week :lol:

It was messy, second rep my weight was way to far forward etc.................. Anyway your pull ups, did you have a go at using a band to assist the pullups? or don't you like the idea of that?


----------



## 25434

I tried both ways. I used the thick green band and put just one foot in it, but as I was pulling up my foot sorta went forwards and I wobbling about in a random sorta fashion.....most unbecoming  haha.... And getting myself out of it...humph....won't even describe that one, no dignity at all..lol

i then tried the wide grip pull up but I literally couldn't move, and being me I was so mortified, but trying to be cool at the same time...you know..."hi there, no I'm fine thanks, just having a rest for a moment".... Yup, that's me for ya....dum dum.......I the put my palms facing each other and I did one quite Raghu pull up, but I felt better without the band. I was pulling up my legs too, so I need to keep them down. Was a good go in truth, but I'm not so keen that I'm in view of people...I prefer to keep out of the way really...you know...ninja like... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I tried both ways. I used the thick green band and put just one foot in it, but as I was pulling up my foot sorta went forwards and I wobbling about in a random sorta fashion.....most unbecoming  haha.... And getting myself out of it...humph....won't even describe that one, no dignity at all..lol
> 
> i then tried the wide grip pull up but I literally couldn't move, and being me I was so mortified, but trying to be cool at the same time...you know..."hi there, no I'm fine thanks, just having a rest for a moment".... Yup, that's me for ya....dum dum.......I the put my palms facing each other and I did one quite Raghu pull up, but I felt better without the band. I was pulling up my legs too, so I need to keep them down. Was a good go in truth, but I'm not so keen that I'm in view of people...I prefer to keep out of the way really...you know...ninja like... :whistling: :lol:


 There is one other technique worth trying which is called greasing the groove. You consistently practice a specific strength skill, and the more you practice, the more of a pathway forms between your muscles and your nervous system and the stronger you get at doing that move.

Using a doorframe at home, do one pull up every morning, when you get home and before you go to bed. Do that every day for a week or two and then see just how much better you are at doing pull ups in the gym.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Saturday is Leg Day :thumb

This week again the squats felt comfortably within my strength ability, It was the Leg Pressing that had me worried I might get to see my pre workout shake for a second time. :scared:

Squats 9 sets. 4 warm up sets and 5 X 5 working sets (increased weight on last week)

Stiff leg deads 5 x 6 (increased the weight on last week)

Leg press 4 X 8 using a 4 second negative

Lying leg curls 3 X 15 (increased the weight on last week)

Calf raises 100 reps


----------



## BestBefore1989

Video of this mornings squats.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I like the sound of the 'greasing the groove'. Particularly appeals to me because I'm so poor at pull ups! Think I'll give that a try.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Over-slept this morning, so only had time for a short workout.

Flat bench 9 sets 4 warm up sets and, 5 X 5 ( increased the weight on last week)

Incline bench 4 X 6,

Military press 4 X 6, 1 X 8

I will hit the gym again tonight and do the rest of it then


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from doing my Push workout part 2

Db Flyes 2 X 15, 1 X 8 (accidentally used last weeks 8 rep weight for the 15 reps so upped another 2kg for the 8 rep set)

Lateral raises 20, 15, 8, 6

Close grip bench 5 x 6

Dips 30 reps (only needed 1 pause rests to get to 30 reps)


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dips 30 reps (only needed 1 pause rests to get to 30 reps)


 Oooooooohhhhhh reaaaaaallleeeeee...

humphsuchashowoffgoodjobthoughhumphanddoublehumph


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Oooooooohhhhhh reaaaaaallleeeeee...
> 
> humphsuchashowoffgoodjobthoughhumphanddoublehumph


  LOL Truth is I only managed it because I had had to split my workout into two sessions. Had I done the full workout in one go I would have been more fatigued.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL Truth is I only managed it because I had had to split my workout into two sessions. Had I done the full workout in one go I would have been more fatigued.


 Cheat


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Cheat


 :lol: :lol: .......oop!....cough.....sorry... :mellow: .....

:lol: .....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Very unhappy with myself this morning.

It was pull workout and I had upped the weight on the dead-lifts with the aim of 5 reps, I only got 4.

Its not getting 4 reps that pisses me off, its that I didn't even try for the 5th,I let my head talk me out of even trying. I simply gave up.

Failing is one thing, but simply not trying :cursing:

I did some other stuff but who cares? Oh and I did a video I had been meaning to do for Flubs


----------



## BestBefore1989

Deadlift


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Very unhappy with myself this morning.
> 
> It was pull workout and I had upped the weight on the dead-lifts with the aim of 5 reps, I only got 4.
> 
> Its not getting 4 reps that pisses me off, its that I didn't even try for the 5th,I let my head talk me out of even trying. I simply gave up.
> 
> Failing is one thing, but simply not trying :cursing:
> 
> I did some other stuff but who cares? Oh and I did a video I had been meaning to do for [Redacted]


 Well well....what have we got here? Hey mister, I for one care what you're up to on a training day. How on EARTH can I offer my pearls of wisdom.....cough.....and such like if you don't say? I dunnooooooo.....how vewwy vewwy naughty of you.

now listen to me BB. You did a cracking cut for your hols, you won a comp and now you are back in training, holding down a job, looking out for family AND a fluffy pooch  ......that is who you are.....fab right? Yes.

On the training front, it's bloopin' hot! And you did actually get in there and lifted 4...yes 4! You could have:

a) not gone in at all

b. Only done 1 or 2

c. Not done the other stuff you cba to tell us about

BUT......you did :thumb

think about this.....yes you didn't try for a 5th....but.....if your mind wasn't on it and you did try and you failed or injured yourself you would be feeling proper cross. I think you were wise to stop and live for the next training session when I knowwwww you will get your head in and welly those weights!

right? Now gizza hug and shurrup!  xx


----------



## 25434

And ps. Thank you. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Well well....what have we got here? Hey mister, I for one care what you're up to on a training day. How on EARTH can I offer my pearls of wisdom.....cough.....and such like if you don't say? I dunnooooooo.....how vewwy vewwy naughty of you.
> 
> now listen to me BB. You did a cracking cut for your hols, you won a comp and now you are back in training, holding down a job, looking out for family AND a fluffy pooch  ......that is who you are.....fab right? Yes.
> 
> On the training front, it's bloopin' hot! And you did actually get in there and lifted 4...yes 4! You could have:
> 
> a) not gone in at all
> 
> b. Only done 1 or 2
> 
> c. Not done the other stuff you cba to tell us about
> 
> BUT......you did :thumb
> 
> think about this.....yes you didn't try for a 5th....but.....if your mind wasn't on it and you did try and you failed or injured yourself you would be feeling proper cross. I think you were wise to stop and live for the next training session when I knowwwww you will get your head in and welly those weights!
> 
> right? Now gizza hug and shurrup!  xx


 (((HUG)))


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> Very unhappy with myself this morning.
> 
> It was pull workout and I had upped the weight on the dead-lifts with the aim of 5 reps, I only got 4.
> 
> Its not getting 4 reps that pisses me off, its that I didn't even try for the 5th,I let my head talk me out of even trying. I simply gave up.
> 
> Failing is one thing, but simply not trying :cursing:
> 
> I did some other stuff but who cares? Oh and I did a video I had been meaning to do for Flubs


 **** it. It's not going anywhere. Get 5 next time.


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> **** it. Get 5 next time.


 But if you only make 4 and a bit, we will still luv you..........

hellneverdoitdoomedto4liftsforeverandaday...... :whistling:

Where are are ye Anyway? It's been a few moons and no report....hummmm.....intradesting.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> *hellneverdoitdoomedto4liftsforeverandaday......* :whistling:


 :nono: You Rotter !

I've been a bit under the weather with a cold and ear ache.

I decided to work on my mobility this week and Ill be back lifting with a new, higher reps, more working sets, workout from Saturday.

or at least, that's the plan


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> :nono: You Rotter !
> 
> I've been a bit under the weather with a cold and ear ache.
> 
> I decided to work on my mobility this week and Ill be back lifting with a new, higher reps, more working sets, workout from Saturday.
> 
> or at least, that's the plan


 Pooh yikes! Cold and earache......bahhh humbug. Poor you. Hope it passes away soon.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> :nono: You Rotter !
> 
> I've been a bit under the weather with a cold and ear ache.
> 
> I decided to work on my mobility this week and Ill be back lifting with a new, higher reps, more working sets, workout from Saturday.
> 
> or at least, that's the plan


 Hope you are feeling better soon mate ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Rest up mate. Take care.


----------



## BestBefore1989

My plan has been to start a new workout programme today.

I have been getting vain in my old age and that has been reflected in my training this year. My current plan is to add some lean muscle to my body, concentrating on my lower body.

My quads are not small, at 60cm cold I often have trouble fitting into jeans but they don't look big. I want to add size to my quads concentrating on the Vasyus Lateralis for the outer sweep. My calves on the other hand are small at only 40cm so I want to add size. To achieve this I shall be doing some form of Quad and calves work 4 days a week!

It is imperative that I stay injury free, so of course whilst sitting still yesterday I felt the tendon in my left knee pop. The sensation was as if the tendon had somehow caught on something and then snapped free. My knee has not swollen but does feel a little tender so I'm going to push on but be careful.


----------



## BestBefore1989

My starting weight for this lean bulk is 209.6lbs

but as this is about aesthetics not weight, I've done some start pictures


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg day workout

warm-up and mobility work, followed by

Squats 20 @70kg, 15 @100kg, 10 @110kg

(the plan had been to do two more sets each increasing weight and decreasing reps however I guess I had underestimated the accumulative effect of increasing reps whilst at the same time reducing rest periods to between 1 to 2 minutes, as by the end of the third set I was knackered)

Leg press with narrow stance 3 X 25 @130kg ( again the plan called for more but by now I'm felling both faint and nauseous so stopped at 3 sets and took a little time out)

Leg extensions super-set leg curls 15/15 @30Kg ( By now I'm so spend I'm just testing out the weight for next weeks workout)

Calves - I experimented with toe pressing on the leg press, standing calve raise with a barbell on my back but going forward I shall add weight to a dipping belt to do standing calve raises as I felt a greater burn doing it that way, 3 sets of 20 at various weights.

I did do some videos but unless anyone is interested in seeing them I shan't post them as I fear high reps with light weights makes for a boring video.


----------



## 25434

Off with the old and on with the new hey? Always good to have a change up. Hope your knee pain goes, mine had a bit of a tweak the other day, tweeny bit sore for a while but fine.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Given that I did so little yesterday (well compared to what was planned) my legs are suffering today

Chest and Triceps today .


----------



## BestBefore1989

After my experience yesterday, I reduced my planned weights, and I'm glad I did, I only just got through the workout at this weight.

Everything done with a 2 count on the negatives and with a max rest of 120 seconds ( apart from changing exercises when it takes longer than that to set up)

Incline db press 4 X 10 @25kg ( plan was to use only 75% ROM but looking back at my video I used more like 90%)

Bench press 5 X 6 @90kg Last set drop set 6 @90kg drop to 6 @70kg (stop 2 inches off chest and go 3/4 lockout)

Flat db flyes 4 X 10 @20.5kg

Dumbbell floor press 3 X 8 @25kg Last set drop set 8 @25kg drop to 8 @20.5kg

Incline flyes with only 30 seconds rest between sets. 7 x 12 @13.5kg

Floor skull crusher's 4 X 8 @30kg

Rope pushdowns 3 X 8 @30kg

Bonus Leg work

leg extensions 3 X 20 @30kg super-set with calve raises X20 ( squeeze at top for 2 secs)

I could quite easily go back to bed right now :lol:


----------



## Greshie

My new routine (once I've properly devised it)  uses decline sets as well ...

Your quads are impressive ............. youbastardyou........  :lol:

I've looked at buying a leg press machine but the one I found on Powerhouse fitness was far too big for the space I have available in the garage


----------



## 25434

Hey up ya handsome beastie....how you feeling today? Hope the lurgy hasn't got you in its grip......take care mister....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey up ya handsome beastie....how you feeling today? Hope the lurgy hasn't got you in its grip......take care mister....


 HI Hun, Im lurgy-less thanks.

I think I should have changed my workouts sooner. I'm hurting like I've not trained before, so the switch in routine must be working.


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings workout was Back and a bit of Biceps

Bent over rows 20,15,8

Dead lifts 3 X 6, 1 X 8

Single arm Dumbbell rows 4 X 12

Straight arm pulldowns 7 X 12 ( I went to light on this and will increase next week)

Wide grip pulldowns 20,15,12,6

Barbell curls 3 X 10

Hammer curls 3 X 8

Leg bonus

Leg extensions /calf raise super set 4 X 20


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today's workout was shoulders and a little tricep work

Db laterals 7 X 12 - 30 secs between sets. (got the weight totally wrong and had to drop weight for the 3rd set)

Bent over db laterals 4 X 20 ( My ROM on the last set was so poor it was an entire set of partials)

Seated press 4 X 8 (last set drop set)

Shoulder shocker Super set:

front raise X 10 / lat raise X10 / DBell shrug to rota cuff rotate to OHP X10

3 sets (had to drop the weight for the shrug to rota cuff rotate to OHP)

Dips weighted 8, 10, 12

Reverse grip bench press 4 X 8 (not done these before and selected to light a weight)

Leg bonus

Leg extensions /calf raise super set 4 X 20


----------



## 25434

Leg bonus hey? Now just whooooooooooooo does that remind me of :sneaky2: :whistling:  ...hehe...


----------



## Davey666

BestBefore1989 said:


> :nono: You Rotter !
> 
> I've been a bit under the weather with a cold and ear ache.
> 
> I decided to work on my mobility this week and Ill be back lifting with a new, higher reps, more working sets, workout from Saturday.
> 
> or at least, that's the plan


 Did you say mobility scooter I would like to ride that :thumb


----------



## Davey666

Your looking amazing BB no **** 

Looks like a lot of hard work gone in to losing so much weight. Well done


----------



## BestBefore1989

Davey666 said:


> Did you say mobility scooter I would like to ride that :thumb
> 
> View attachment 133986


 :lol:

Long time no see!

How you doing mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Davey666 said:


> Your looking amazing BB no ****
> 
> Looks like a lot of hard work gone in to losing so much weight. Well done


 Thanks mate. Just started a lean gains phase, so hope to put on some muscle while limiting fat gain. :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg Day

:cursing: For the second week in a row I could not finish the planned lifts.

The squats are done with 75% ROM and having spent the last 13 years locking out at the top, concentrating on engaging my core and locking in my torso before squatting with the aim of achieving full depth, these feel so alien to me.

The Leg presses are also done without lock out and with a 2 second negative.

The combination of high reps and short rests makes the workout feel at the time like its challenging my fitness levels far more than my strength but I assure you that sitting here now I know I worked my legs.

Anyway, what I managed to do today was

Squats 20,15,10,8,6

Leg press 4 X 25, 1 X 10

Leg extensions super set leg curls 15/15, 12/12, 8/8, 6/6

High and wide leg press 3 X 20

Hack squats 1 X 20

What I missed was a 4th set of High and wide leg press, 2 sets of Hack squats, 7 sets of Lying leg curls and 5 sets of Calves.

I will drop the weight on the leg presses next week and try again.


----------



## 25434

Don't worry 'bout not finishing the lifts, cos it's a new phase for you and it won't be long before you can get them all in. Just keep plugging on.

Cmawwwwwwwn you bluuuuuueeeeesssssss... 

Thats a football chant...........apparently.... :mellow: :lol: . Ya know, just getting your morale up and all that....hurrr hurrr...

dontevenknowwhothebluesarenoideaWHATsoever....haha


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Don't worry 'bout not finishing the lifts, cos it's a new phase for you and it won't be long before you can get them all in. Just keep plugging on.
> 
> Cmawwwwwwwn you bluuuuuueeeeesssssss...
> 
> Thats a football chant...........apparently.... :mellow: :lol: . Ya know, just getting your morale up and all that....hurrr hurrr...
> 
> dontevenknowwhothebluesarenoideaWHATsoever....haha


 Normally I would say, that refers to Chelsea FC.

However, today the first football trophy of 2016 is being played for. Its between Manchester United (my team and RED) and Leicester City (BLUE)

So now I'm not sure if your teasing me again, coss I know you like to do that :tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Chest and Triceps workout

Incline db press 4 X 10 - 75% ROM - upped weight on last week.

Bench press 5 X 6. Last set drop set - 75% ROM

Flat db flyes 4 X 10

Dumbbell floor press 3 X 8 - upped weight on last week

Incline flyes 7 x 12 - only 30 seconds rest between sets.

Floor skull crusher's 4 X 8 - upped weight on last week

Rope pushdowns 3 X 8

Leg Bonus

calf raise 4 X 20

leg extensions 4 X 20

I saw this when I got up from the Dumbbell floor press, guess it proves I was working hard


----------



## 25434

Crikey! Must've hot in your workout room...slightly :cursing: at how small your waist looks...humph....please go and eat many many burgers right now thank you 

Im Just lounging about today, the heat is wearing me out....and I'm strangely drawn to the Olympic coverage whilst ironing in my pants....have only swiped my stomach the once though so not bad going...hahaa...

msy I ask why you are putting in a leg bonus at the moment?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Crikey! Must've hot in your workout room...slightly :cursing: at how small your waist looks...humph....please go and eat many many burgers right now thank you
> 
> Im Just lounging about today, the heat is wearing me out....and I'm strangely drawn to the Olympic coverage whilst ironing in my pants....have only swiped my stomach the once though so not bad going...hahaa...
> 
> msy I ask why you are putting in a leg bonus at the moment?


 Burn lines on your tummy, what a great idea! , I'm going to get my iron and draw in some abs :thumb

Bonus leg work is because I am trying to encourage my calves to grow and to get some outer quad sweep.

I know my legs are not small (I often struggle to get jeans that fit my thighs) but In my opinion they look skinny so I'm trying to change that.


----------



## Davey666

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Long time no see!
> 
> How you doing mate


 Not too bad. Been doing long hours for work, now got 3 weeks off and doing biking to lose weight again lol.

Going to try get my head in the game again and try doing some weights...


----------



## Davey666

BestBefore1989 said:


> Chest and Triceps workout
> 
> Incline db press 4 X 10 - 75% ROM - upped weight on last week.
> 
> Bench press 5 X 6. Last set drop set - 75% ROM
> 
> Flat db flyes 4 X 10
> 
> Dumbbell floor press 3 X 8 - upped weight on last week
> 
> Incline flyes 7 x 12 - only 30 seconds rest between sets.
> 
> Floor skull crusher's 4 X 8 - upped weight on last week
> 
> Rope pushdowns 3 X 8
> 
> Leg Bonus
> 
> calf raise 4 X 20
> 
> leg extensions 4 X 20
> 
> I saw this when I got up from the Dumbbell floor press, guess it proves I was working hard
> 
> View attachment 134026


 Was you playing CSI


----------



## BestBefore1989

Davey666 said:


> Was you playing CSI


 It was Miss Scarlett with a Candlestick :blink:


----------



## 25434

View attachment 134074


----------



## 25434




----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> View attachment 134074


 Try as I may, I could never explain

What I hear when you don't say a thing,

and you say it best, when you say nothing at all !


----------



## 25434

Oh dear! Sorry about that BB. For a while I couldn't post a thing except pictures. When I went in the quote box, it just said insert image, I couldn't say a word! Humph....I put my fave piggy pic in there, and tried to put something in the edit box for you to see but it didn't work. Sorry about Mr Pig. I had to log out for a bit and then it came back to normal.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Try as I may, I could never explain
> 
> What I hear when you don't say a thing,
> 
> and you say it best, when you say nothing at all !


 Haha.......I get knocked down, but I get up again, they ain't never gonna keep me down..I get knocked down.....hahahaaa....


----------



## 25434

BB...my journal has disappeared? I can't see it anywhere...can you see it?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> BB...my journal has disappeared? I can't see it anywhere...can you see it?


 I'm sorry but no. its gone !

@Mingster can you help mate? I don't know if its something Flubs has done by mistake or if there is a bigger problem that @Lorian should be made aware of but the thread has vanished.


----------



## superpube

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm sorry but no. its gone !
> 
> @Mingster can you help mate? I don't know if* its something** Flubs has done by mistake* or if there is a bigger problem that @Lorian should be made aware of but the thread has vanished.


 Surely not!


----------



## BestBefore1989

superpube said:


> Surely not!


 mg: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> mg: :lol: :lol:





superpube said:


> Surely not!



View attachment 134092


----------



## 25434

@BB. So sorry to muck up your journal,  ...I don't mean to, I.....I....just can't seem to help myself? Gulp.... :mellow:

youstilllovemeright?.....I mean....who wouldn't? :lol:

View attachment 134093


----------



## BestBefore1989

you know I love you Flubs X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was Back and Biceps

Perhaps if it was just a bad day but I had to miss out my last set of dead lifts.

I like dead lifts, its one of my favourite exercises but when I go for heavy lifts or as it would appear when I increase the reps it really takes it out of me.

I don't know if it is like this for anyone else but even when I push myself I seem to be OK whilst I'm lifting, its immediately after that I struggle to control my breathing and I feel faint. That's how I felt today after my 3rd set of dead lifts at 180Kg. Now, I know I'm a wimp but I train alone in my Garage gym whilst the rest of my family are still in bed asleep and I hate the idea of passing out and no one being there to help me.

Anyway I managed:

Bent over rows 20,15,8

Dead lifts 3 X 8

Single arm Dumbbell rows 4 X 12

Straight arm pulldowns 7 X 12 with only 30 seconds between sets

Wide grip pulldowns 20,15,12,6

Barbell curls 3 X 12

Hammer curls 3 X 8

I will do some extra leg work tonight.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm sorry but no. its gone !
> 
> @Mingster can you help mate? I don't know if its something [Redacted] has done by mistake or if there is a bigger problem that @Lorian should be made aware of but the thread has vanished.


 Thank u BB. I trained legs and glutes today and feel about weird that my journal has gone awol. It was the same time I found I couldn't post...hummmm...o think I will have to open a new journal  ....new start and all that....maybe it's an omen for me to stop...whoooo hoooo.....cue scary music.....as opposed to my scary training, haha.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Today was Back and Biceps
> 
> Perhaps if it was just a bad day but I had to miss out my last set of dead lifts.
> 
> I like dead lifts, its one of my favourite exercises but when I go for heavy lifts or as it would appear when I increase the reps it really takes it out of me.
> 
> I don't know if it is like this for anyone else but even when I push myself I seem to be OK whilst I'm lifting, its immediately after that I struggle to control my breathing and I feel faint. That's how I felt today after my 3rd set of dead lifts at 180Kg. Now, I know I'm a wimp but I train alone in my Garage gym whilst the rest of my family are still in bed asleep and I hate the idea of passing out and no one being there to help me.


 You are not being a wuss, you are being sensible. I train on my own too, and when I feel a bit "off" I just have to stop, amend what I'm doing or go and sit down for a bit cos I can't rely on anyone except me at the gym.

if you carried on, had A seizure, or fell and hit your head just for the sake of a bigger lift, think of the ramifications to your lovely family, and also WUT about me, Gershwin, dick mackwackerlie and all..... We can't even shout at you cos were online.... Humph.....nope!

you gotta be sensible, like me....errrr....ummm...cough...  hehe


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Thank u BB. I trained legs and glutes today and feel about weird that my journal has gone awol. It was the same time I found I couldn't post...hummmm...o think I will have to open a new journal  ....new start and all that....maybe it's an omen for me to stop...whoooo hoooo.....cue scary music.....as opposed to my scary training, haha.


 It has to be on the server somewhere, and Im sure they can bring it back. Have you tried to email Lorian?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> You are not being a wuss, you are being sensible. I train on my own too, and when I feel a bit "off" I just have to stop, amend what I'm doing or go and sit down for a bit cos I can't rely on anyone except me at the gym.
> 
> if you carried on, had A seizure, or fell and hit your head just for the sake of a bigger lift, think of the ramifications to your lovely family, and also WUT about me, Gershwin, dick mackwackerlie and all..... We can't even shout at you cos were online.... Humph.....nope!
> 
> you gotta be sensible, like me....errrr....ummm...cough...  hehe


 :blush:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> It has to be on the server somewhere, and Im sure they can bring it back. Have you tried to email Lorian?


 I will but I don't think he's around at the moment. Thanks again.

edited to say that Ming looked for it but no luck. I've started another.


----------



## 25434

Uh oh! Now BB has gawwwn...lawwdy....must be the curse of the [Redacted]... :lol:

hope you are ok, just busy and not unwell.


----------



## Davey666

Flubs said:


> View attachment 134074


 Aww you got my pic then


----------



## Davey666

BestBefore1989 said:


> Try as I may, I could never explain
> 
> What I hear when you don't say a thing,
> 
> and you say it best, when you say nothing at all !


 Ronan Keating :whistling:


----------



## Davey666

Flubs said:


> Haha.......I get knocked down, but I get up again, they ain't never gonna keep me down..I get knocked down.....hahahaaa....


 Chumbawamba, great track


----------



## Davey666

BestBefore1989 said:


> Today was Back and Biceps
> 
> Perhaps if it was just a bad day but I had to miss out my last set of dead lifts.
> 
> I like dead lifts, its one of my favourite exercises but when I go for heavy lifts or as it would appear when I increase the reps it really takes it out of me.
> 
> I don't know if it is like this for anyone else but even when I push myself I seem to be OK whilst I'm lifting, its immediately after that I struggle to control my breathing and I feel faint. That's how I felt today after my 3rd set of dead lifts at 180Kg. Now, I know I'm a wimp but I train alone in my Garage gym whilst the rest of my family are still in bed asleep and I hate the idea of passing out and no one being there to help me.
> 
> Anyway I managed:
> 
> Bent over rows 20,15,8
> 
> Dead lifts 3 X 8
> 
> Single arm Dumbbell rows 4 X 12
> 
> Straight arm pulldowns 7 X 12 with only 30 seconds between sets
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns 20,15,12,6
> 
> Barbell curls 3 X 12
> 
> Hammer curls 3 X 8
> 
> I will do some extra leg work tonight.


 Take longer breaks between sets when going heavy, but I know what you mean I train on my own in the garage


----------



## BestBefore1989

Davey666 said:


> Take longer breaks between sets when going heavy, but I know what you mean I train on my own in the garage


 I normally take much longer between sets of dead lifts and squats but my current routine calls for high reps, short rests so that's what I'm doing for now.


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning was the destruction of my delts

Db laterals 7 X 12 - 30 secs between sets.

Bent over db laterals 1 X 25, 3 X 20

Seated press 4 X 8 - last set drop set X 10

Shoulder shocker Super set:

front plate raise / lat raise / DBell shrug to rota cuff rotate to OHP

3 sets - 10 reps each movement

Dips weighted 3 X 12

Reverse grip bench press 3 X 8, 1 X 6

Leg Bonus

Calve raise on leg press 4 X 20

 Leg Extensions 4 X 20


----------



## 25434

Eeeek! Brutal......I love those sort of sessions....wahayeeee......noice one mister, noice one


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg day

What with mobility work done before I start the workout and the workout its self, it took me 2 and a half hours which is crazy!

I did take a slightly longer rest between exercises and I did have to take a ten minuet break before the hack squats but I finished the workout.

Anyway, I did;

Squats 20,15,10,8,6

Leg press 4 X 25, 1 X 10

Leg extensions super set leg curls 15/15, 12/12, 8/8, 6/6

High and wide leg press 4 X 20

Hack squats 3 X 20

Lying leg curls 7 x 12 - with only 30 seconds rest between sets

Calves - toe press 5 X 20


----------



## BestBefore1989

Chest and Triceps

Incline db press 4 X 10 - 75% of movement - keep constant tension on chest-

Bench press 5 X 6. - stopping 2 inches off chest and go 3/4 lockout, last set drop set with 10 additional reps

Flat db flys 4 X10

Dumbbell floor press 3 X 8.

Incline flys 7 x 12 - with only 30 seconds rest between sets.

Floor skull crusher's 3 X 8 ( :cursing: stripped the bar before realising I should have done 4 sets)

Rope pushdowns 3 X 8

Leg Bonus

leg extensions /calf raise super sets 4 X 20

:lol: went to get a fresh bottle of water from the other end of my garage after set 3, but instead of walking in a straight line I staggered drunk like in a circle to my left and walked into the wall :surrender:


----------



## 25434

Hummmmm.....into the wall? :lol: ....I do think that today you and Gershwin have just been influenced by my journal presence....I just knew if I persevered you would both come round to my way of thinking... :lol: :lol: ....


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I over slept and then struggled to make myself go into the gym, as a result I had no where near enough time to do my full workout.

This morning I did;

Bent over rows 20,15,8

Dead lifts 3 X 8, 1 X 12

Single arm Dumbbell rows 4 X 12

I will do the rest tonight after work


----------



## 25434

But you did do some though, so we'll done...I would have jacked it all and waited until tea time.  laters....


----------



## BestBefore1989

I ended up working late yesterday so the second part of the back workout got missed again.

This morning I did the Leg bonus work I should have done yesterday.


----------



## BestBefore1989

My workout this morning was

Db laterals 7 X 112 - 30 secs between sets.

Bent over db laterals 1 X 25, 3 X 21

seated shoulder press 4 X 8 - last set drop set 10 reps

Shoulder shocker Super set:

front plate raise / lat raise / DBell shrug to rota cuff rotate to OHP 3 X 10

I had to take a 10 min break here trying to stretch my shoulders as they where on fire

Dips weighted 3 X 12

Reverse grip bench press 4 X 8

Bonus leg work will be done tonight


----------



## BestBefore1989

Bonus leg work didn't got done yesterday so I did it this morning.

My left knee is starting to feel all this extra work but hopefully it will be fine in time for tomorrow as that's Leg day :thumb


----------



## 25434

Leg day in a Saturday.....eouffff.....hope your knee does ok, my left one was a bit tweaky this week.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Leg day in a Saturday.....eouffff.....hope your knee does ok, my left one was a bit tweaky this week.


 Utterly destroyed my legs this morning but my knee held up :thumbup1:

All squats and leg pressing done with 75% range of movement so no lockout, and leg pressing done with 2 second negatives.

Squats 20,15,10,8,6

Leg press 4 X 25, 1 X 10

Leg extensions/ leg curls super set 15/15, 12/12, 8/8, 6/6

High and wide leg press 4 X 20

Hack squats 3 X 20

Lying leg curls 7 x 12 - with only 30 seconds rest between sets

Calves - toe press 5 X 20


----------



## Keeks

Hey, how's things? All looks good in here and looking good yourself.

See you've got the FST 7 in your plan, and that devil shoulder shocker, they make me want to cry but in a good weird way.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Hey, how's things? All looks good in here and looking good yourself.
> 
> See you've got the FST 7 in your plan, and that devil shoulder shocker, they make me want to cry but in a good weird way.


 The new training has been kicking my butt.

For the first week I hurt like Id been hit by a bus. I've been running it for 3 weeks now.

Sadly my diet hasn't been as tight as it should be so I've also been growing my waist.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> The new training has been kicking my butt.
> 
> For the first week I hurt like Id been hit by a bus. I've been running it for 3 weeks now.
> 
> Sadly my diet hasn't been as tight as it should be so I've also been growing my waist.


 Ha ha, that's exactly what I've been like. First few weeks I ached everywhere, easing off now but it definitely is brutal.

Same here with diet, but I've been honest with Liam and I up cardio if I need it. We're all allowed a little down time, does us good I think.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had a bit of a lie in this morning, so I've only just finished my Sunday workout.

Incline db press 4 X 10 - 75% of movement, to keep constant tension on chest

Bench press 5 X 6. Last set drop set 10 reps - stopping 2 inches off chest using 75% of movement

Flat db flyes 4 X 10

Dumbbell floor press 1 X 10, 2 X 8

Incline flyes 7 x 12 - with only 30 seconds rest between sets.

Floor skull crusher's 4 X 8

Rope push-downs 3 X 8

Bonus Leg work

calf raise 4 X 20

leg extensions 4 X 20


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I should have trained my back and biceps but due to work commitments that hasn't been possible.

The plan is to try and do it tonight


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've only just got in and I still have work to do before I can call it a day, so I guess my back workout will be tomorrow now. :thumbdown:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Life and work do have a habit of getting in the way. Just do what you can mate.


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Life and work do have a habit of getting in the way. Just do what you can mate.


 Yes, this exactly. Take care you.....x


----------



## Greshie

yep you can only do what what you can ... life can get in the way !


----------



## Mingster

Just dropping in to say good luck with your goals mate. I haven't been around as much as usual but hope to be back to normal shortly and will endeavour to catch up with things


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Life and work do have a habit of getting in the way. Just do what you can mate.





Flubs said:


> Yes, this exactly. Take care you.....x





Greshie said:


> yep you can only do what what you can ... life can get in the way !


 Thanks Guys, I didn't manage to train this morning, so my plan right now is to wait till it gets dark and the temperature drops and then hit my gym for a back workout.

Consistency is the key, I'd only be gutted with the results I don't get if I don't put the effort in and lift.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Just dropping in to say good luck with your goals mate. I haven't been around as much as usual but hope to be back to normal shortly and will endeavour to catch up with things


 Welcome back mate. I hope your OK.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back in from my gym, tonight I did;

Bent over rows 20,15,8

Single arm Dumbbell rows 4 X 12

Straight arm pulldowns 7 X 12 - 30 secs between sets.

Wide grip pulldowns 20,15,12,6

Barbell curls 3 X 12

Hammer curls 3 X 8

So no Leg bonus and no dead lifting.

Just drinking my post workout shake then I have to wait at least 30 min before cooking my dinner so I shall be going to sleep stupidly late tonight but at least I managed something, even if it wasnt a full workout. :thumb


----------



## 25434

Morning BB. Well done there, keep going, keep going.....choo chooooooo....x


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I did the workout I should have done yesterday.

Db laterals 7 X 12 - 30 secs between sets.

Bent over db laterals 1 X 25, 3 X 20

Seated press 4 X 8 - last set drop set X 10

Shoulder shocker Super set:

front plate raise / lat raise / DBell shrug to rota cuff rotate to OHP

3 sets - 10 reps each movement

Dips weighted 3 X 12

Close grip bench press 3 X 8, 1 X 6 ( these should have been reverse grip but this morning for some reason I was unable to rotate my arms/wrists enough to take the correct grip!)

No leg bonus as its leg day tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Four weeks ago I started a bulk with the emphasis on growing my quads and calfs.

My starting measurements where Thighs 60cm & Calfs 40cm.

This morning I measure in at Thighs 62cm & Calfs 41.5cm.

I have defiantly put some unwanted weight on my tummy and my face is looking fatter, but I am pleased with how things are going.

Ill do an update picture before my leg workout tomorrow.


----------



## Flipper

BestBefore1989 said:


> Four weeks ago I started a bulk with the emphasis on growing my quads and calfs.
> 
> My starting measurements where Thighs 60cm & Calfs 40cm.
> 
> This morning I measure in at Thighs 62cm & Calfs 41.5cm.
> 
> I have defiantly put some unwanted weight on my tummy and my face is looking fatter, but I am pleased with how things are going.
> 
> Ill do an update picture before my leg workout tomorrow.


 Good work mate. Sounds like everything is going the right way.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flipper said:


> Good work mate. Sounds like everything is going the right way.


 Thanks mate. How you keeping?


----------



## Flipper

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate. How you keeping?


 Am doing good thanks buddy just ticking away ready to push on again in a few weeks time :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

so the plan was, fit the new kitchen sink this morning then do my workout this afternoon.

err.....that was the plan. I shan't bore you with all the details of what went wrong but OMG.

For example, I'm replacing one sink with another so size is important as it needs to fit the hole left in the work top, however Wicks brochure does not know the meaning of the word aperture as the dimensions it gave instead of being the size of the hole required to fit the sink was the whole size of the sink. :cursing:

I've been back to the shop at least 4 times today and the jobs still not done. Still its fitted so I only have to plumb it in tomorrow,.

What can possibly go wrong ?

:lol: :lol: :scared: :crying:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> .
> 
> What can possibly go wrong ?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :scared: :crying:


 I'm sooooooooooooooo tempted to give you some ideas here! :lol: :mellow:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Well I'm pleased to sat that (for now) I have a working kitchen sink.

3 days later than planned I did my leg workout but before I started I did my 4 week progress pictures

I know my thighs and calves have grown as I have been measuring them but to me they don't look any bigger, but sadly you can see the weight I've put on my waist.

























Todays workout was HARD.

It felt like there was no air in my gym and the workout took longer than it should have as I pushed myself to the brink of nausea a couple of times and had to take 10 minuets before continuing.

However I managed

Squats 20,15,10,8,6

Leg press 4 X 25, 1 X 10

Leg extensions superset leg curls 15/15, 12/12, 8/8, 6/6

High and wide leg press 4 X 20

Hack squats 3 X 20

Lying leg curls 7 x 12 - with only 30 seconds rest between sets

Calves - toe press 5 X 20


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I did ;

Incline db press 4 X 10 - 75% of movement

Bench press 5 X 6 - 75% of movement and Last set drop set to 15 additional reps

Flat db flyes 4 X 10

Dumbbell floor press 3 X 10

Incline flyes 7 x 12 - 30 seconds rest between sets.

Floor skull crusher's 4 X 8

Rope pushdowns 3 X 8

I think I need to move my workouts back to after work as by the time I'd finished, all I wanted to do was go back to bed.


----------



## Greshie

I hate it when it's airless ... energy just saps before really starting .....................


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout was done this evening as I had an early start to my working day.

I managed

Db laterals 7 X 12 - 30 secs between sets.

Bent over db laterals 4 X 25,

Seated press 4 X 8 - last set drop set X 8

Shoulder shocker Super set:

front plate raise / lat raise / DBell shrug to rota cuff rotate to OHP

3 sets - 10 reps each movement

Dips weighted 2 X 8, 1 X 14

Db curls 2 X 12 ( I had to miss my back and biceps workout this week, so I wanted to throw something in for the biceps)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg day

I warmed up with 10 min on the bike and my normal mobility work. Its not a good sign when all you've done is your pre-workout routine and your already sweaty and knackered.

Anyway I went on to do

Squats 20,15,10,8,6

Leg press narrow stance 4 X 25, 1 X 10

Leg extensions super set leg curls 15/15, 12/12, 8/8, 6/6

High and wide leg press 4 X 20

( should have gone on to do Hack squats but my knee was complaining and Hacks always hit my knees so I skipped them)

Calves - 5 X 20

Videoed the last set of squats.






Not good! the weight is moving forward from centre of my stance and my knees are caving in.

I find it quite depressing that I'm still struggling with weights that I used to lift comfortably.


----------



## Greshie

You were tired before you even started the session by the sounds of it and that wouldn't help with form or strength, so see how it goes next time you squat.

And remember that old gym saying "leave your ego at the door.... " ? ! if necessary drop the weight and build back up ... but my guess is this happened because you were out of sorts............ :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Leg day
> 
> I warmed up with 10 min on the bike and my normal mobility work. Its not a good sign when all you've done is your pre-workout routine and your already sweaty and knackered.
> 
> Anyway I went on to do
> 
> Squats 20,15,10,8,6
> 
> Leg press narrow stance 4 X 25, 1 X 10
> 
> Leg extensions super set leg curls 15/15, 12/12, 8/8, 6/6
> 
> High and wide leg press 4 X 20
> 
> ( should have gone on to do Hack squats but my knee was complaining and Hacks always hit my knees so I skipped them)
> 
> Calves - 5 X 20
> 
> Videoed the last set of squats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not good! the weight is moving forward from centre of my stance and my knees are caving in.
> 
> I find it quite depressing that I'm still struggling with weights that I used to lift comfortably.


 Looked ok mate. Don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Looked ok mate. Don't be too hard on yourself.


 Thanks mate, I guess its down to my self expectation and I don't know if I'm capable of lowering mine, but I do know that I'm not yet ready to even consider that my best my be behind me.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate, I guess its down to my self expectation and I don't know if I'm capable of lowering mine, but I do know that I'm not yet ready to even consider that my best my be behind me.


 Of course it isn't. There's plenty of life left in us yet.

I'll never beat my PB's of 20 years ago, but my first goal will be a 230 squat. When I get that I'll be aiming for 250


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> You were tired before you even started the session by the sounds of it and that wouldn't help with form or strength, so see how it goes next time you squat.
> 
> And remember that old gym saying "leave your ego at the door.... " ? ! if necessary drop the weight and build back up ... but my guess is this happened because you were out of sorts............ :thumbup1:


 I don't think I'm ego lifting mate. To my mind that's when you keep adding weight despite a breakdown in form / full range of movement.

I think its just that by nature I'm a miserable old sod who's never satisfied, and I will always want to push myself harder.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Work requires me to make a 3.5 hour drive to a hotel tonight and I will not get to return home until late Tuesday night.

I have Just hit my gym and worked chest, though not very well as its my biceps that are aching right now :confused1:

Anyway I did

Incline db press 4 X 10 - 75% of movement

Bench press 5 X 6. Last set drop set X 15 - stop 2 inches off chest and go 3/4 lockout

Flat db flyes 3 X 8, 1 X 10

Incline flyes 7 x 12 - fst 7 with only 30 seconds rest between sets


----------



## QuadFather94

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well I'm pleased to sat that (for now) I have a working kitchen sink.
> 
> 3 days later than planned I did my leg workout but before I started I did my 4 week progress pictures
> 
> I know my thighs and calves have grown as I have been measuring them but to me they don't look any bigger, but sadly you can see the weight I've put on my waist.
> 
> View attachment 134811
> 
> 
> View attachment 134812
> 
> 
> View attachment 134813
> 
> 
> Todays workout was HARD.
> 
> It felt like there was no air in my gym and the workout took longer than it should have as I pushed myself to the brink of nausea a couple of times and had to take 10 minuets before continuing.
> 
> However I managed
> 
> Squats 20,15,10,8,6
> 
> Leg press 4 X 25, 1 X 10
> 
> Leg extensions superset leg curls 15/15, 12/12, 8/8, 6/6
> 
> High and wide leg press 4 X 20
> 
> Hack squats 3 X 20
> 
> Lying leg curls 7 x 12 - with only 30 seconds rest between sets
> 
> Calves - toe press 5 X 20


 Skipped from page 1 to this.. Awesome work mate, inspirational!


----------



## BestBefore1989

QuadFather94 said:


> Skipped from page 1 to this.. Awesome work mate, inspirational
> 
> Thanks mate


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :nono: You Rotter !
> 
> I've been a bit under the weather with a cold and ear ache.
> 
> I decided to work on my mobility this week and Ill be back lifting with a new, higher reps, more working sets, workout from Saturday.
> 
> or at least, that's the plan


 What your battery powered scooter....i hear you now have one!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> What your battery powered scooter....i hear you now have one!


 The big mans back ! :thumb

Hi mate how you doing?


----------



## biglbs

Still grunting i see :thumbup1:



BestBefore1989 said:


> The big mans back ! :thumb
> 
> Hi mate how you doing?


 Not 3 bad fella,still at it,but not much free time to type to you smelly lot..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Work pressure is crazy at the moment so I only had time for a short workout

I did 3 sets of bent over rows, 20, 15 and 10 reps and 4 sets of dead lifts 3 X 8 and 1 X 12.


----------



## biglbs

Wasgonna call you the other day but made a cup of tea instead


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Still grunting i see :thumbup1:
> 
> Not 3 bad fella,still at it,but not much free time to type to you smelly lot..


 Thats fair enought mate but you do need to make time for a cuppa and a catch up with me some time soon. Hows the family ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Wasgonna call you the other day but made a cup of tea instead


 I'm not feeling the love!

Im just as guilty for not calling you. Life has a way of getting in the way mate


----------



## biglbs

Aye you can feel my love anytime mate,just ask pmsl though people may talk...


----------



## biglbs

Who is that skinny c**t in the pics?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Who is that skinny c**t in the pics?


  Managed to cut all the way down to 13 stone 4 earlier in the year :thumb

I've been trying to add some muscle since then and I'm back up to 16 stone now :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

QuadFather94 said:


> Skipped from page 1 to this.. Awesome work mate, inspirational!


 Thank you, and sorry for the late reply. I thought I had posted a thanks but it appears I didn't.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Due to working late tonight I didn't get into the gym until gone 8 o'clock and as I have yet to eat and I have an early start tomorrow, I kept my workout short, very short- I did about half what I would normally do but I still got a fair pump in my shoulders.

I managed;

Db laterals 6 X 10, 1 X 12 - 30 secs between sets.

Bent over db laterals 2 X 25, 2 X 20

Seated press 4 X 9 - last set drop set X 8

Time for steak and eggs then bed.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Started a new training program today.

I didn't manage the full planned workout but I did do;

Wide grip pull ups 3 X 6

Weighted dips 3 X 8

Side lateral partial raises 3 X 25

Chest giant set

- flat flyes, flat press, Incline DB press, push ups - 10 reps each 2 sets

Bicep gauntlet

- rope hammers, straight bar curls, ez bar curls, - 10 reps 3 sets

Tricep gauntlet

- rope pushdowns, straight bar pushdowns, overheard extensions, - 10 reps 3 sets


----------



## BestBefore1989

I forgot to weigh myself yesterday.

Jumped om the scales this morning and I'm down 1.6lbs 

I guess that's what happens when you cant control your diet for 3 days and you miss training


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was leg day and my program calls for a max of 60 seconds rest between sets

Seated leg extensions 7 x 12 reps - 30 sec rest

Squat x 3x15

Leg Press feet wide 3 x 20

Leg press feet together 3x 20

lunges 2 x 30

Leg press calf raises 2 x 25

Seated calf raise 2 x 25


----------



## BestBefore1989

@Flubs hey Hun, I went looking for your latest journal to leave you a message and I cant even find the thread!

You got me worried now. Hope your alright, drop me a line and let me know.

X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was the 3rd session of my new training program.

Because of when and how I swapped programs I have trained each of the last 5 days and today was the 3rd day that focused on or incorporated shoulders. So I guess really its no surprise that they finally gave up the ghost.

What happened was:

Incline Dumbell Press 7 x 12 - 30 sec rest between sets

High Incline Dumbell Press x plan was 3 x 20 I managed 1 X 20 but my rear right delt was screaming

Super set Flat dumbbell bench / side lateral - plan was 3 X 20 /20 I managed 20/20, 20/15 I took more than the allopwed 60 seconds before doing the final set 20/17

Db floor presses 1 x 20, 1 X 8 My entire right shoulder was in pain so I decided to stop

(Missed out Shoulder shocker super set 3 sets altogether)

Barbell curls 7x 12 - 30 sec rest between sets

Hammer curls 1 X 15, 1 x 20

Seated alternate curls 1 x 10, 1 X 15


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> @[Redacted] hey Hun, I went looking for your latest journal to leave you a message and I cant even find the thread!
> 
> You got me worried now. Hope your alright, drop me a line and let me know.
> 
> X


 Sorry to hear about your shoulder BB. Must be frustrating and painful, but don't push it too much. When my left shoulder got nobbled I couldn't train it for about 5 months....booooooo........would hate that for you.

My journal went to journal heaven. I have a mahoosive curve ball to deal with. I'm still training but journaling will have to wait A bit. I'm still reading now and again etc. Will be back in a bit. Thanks for asking, much appreciated.

and........don't give up on your training cos you look great. You/we just have to adjust when these things happen right? X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Sorry to hear about your shoulder BB. Must be frustrating and painful, but don't push it too much. When my left shoulder got nobbled I couldn't train it for about 5 months....booooooo........would hate that for you.
> 
> My journal went to journal heaven. I have a mahoosive curve ball to deal with. I'm still training but journaling will have to wait A bit. I'm still reading now and again etc. Will be back in a bit. Thanks for asking, much appreciated.
> 
> and........don't give up on your training cos you look great. You/we just have to adjust when these things happen right? X


 I'm sorry to hear you have a curve ball to deal with. If you want some one to talk it through with or to vent at, let me know.

Hugs for now, and I look forward to Flubs4 once you've knocked that ball out of the park !


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> My journal went to journal heaven. I have a mahoosive curve ball to deal with. I'm still training but journaling will have to wait A bit. I'm still reading now and again etc. Will be back in a bit. Thanks for asking, much appreciated.


 Hope you are ok @Flubs xxxx


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'm having shoulder problems at the mo, mate. Incline presses seem to be the culprit for me. My coach has suggested I switch to reverse grip smith machine bench presses. Apparently they're very shoulder friendly and the the pecs hard. He said he's had problems with chins/pull ups with regards to shoulder injuries. I'll report back!


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings workout was

Wide grip under hand pull downs 7 x 12 - 30 secs between sets

Under hand grip bent over rows 2 X 20

Close grip lat pull down 2 X 15, 1 X 8 and 3 drop sets each of 8

One arm db rows 3 X 12

Straight arm rope cable pull downs 3 X 20

Leg press machine calf raises 1 x 20, 3 X 15


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout was Shoulders + triceps

Side lateral raises 6x 12 , 1 V 10 (fail) -30 sec rest between sets

Seated dumbell press 2 x 20, 10, 6

Seated bb press to nose 15,12,6

Steering wheels front raises 12, 15

Bent over raises 2 x 25, 15

Delt giant set - lateral raises, bent over raises, upright rows, shoulder press - 10 reps each 3 sets

(LOL had to drop the weight 3 times to get the last set of shoulder presses)

Skull crushers 7 x 12 - 30 sec rest between sets

Straight bar cable push downs 2 x 20, 1 x 6

Single arm dumbbell over-head extension 15, 20


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had planned to hit the gym this morning but I was just too tired.

I will hit it tonight after work.

Jumped on the scales this morning and I am now 226lbs so I'm now heavier than I was at the start of the year.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just finished workout 5 of the week

Wide grip pull ups 2 X 6, 1 X8

Weighted dips 3 X 8

Side lateral partial raises 1 X 20, 2 X 15

Rear delt destroyer 1 set of pain

Chest giant set

- flat flyes, flat press, Incline DB press, push ups - 10 reps each 3 sets

Bicep gauntlet

- rope hammers, straight bar curls, ez bar curls, - 10 reps 3 sets

Tricep gauntlet

- rope pushdowns, straight bar pushdowns, overheard extensions, dips - 10 reps 3 sets (failed on the dips on every set)

Knackered, and workout 1 of next week is tomorrow


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today's workout was legs

Leg extensions FST-7 7 x 12 reps - 30 sec rest between sets

Squat x 3 x 15

Leg Press feet wide 3 x 20

Leg press feet together 3x 20

Leg Extension super set with walking lunges 30, 25

Leg press calf raises 25, 25

Seated calf raise 17, 30 (lowered the weight)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today's efforts where;

Incline Dumbell Press FST-7 7 x 12 - 30 sec between sets

High Incline Dumbell Press x 3 x 20

Flat dumbbell bench super side lateral x 3 X 20 (took more than the allowed 60 sec rest between sets 2 and 3)

Db floor presses 2 x 20

Shoulder shocker 3 sets - 10 reps

Barbell curls FST-7 7x 12 - 30 sec between sets

Hammer curls 2 x 20

Seated alternate curls 2 x 20

Glad its a rest day tomorrow :lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Managed to cut all the way down to 13 stone 4 earlier in the year :thumb
> 
> I've been trying to add some muscle since then and I'm back up to 16 stone now :whistling:


 Bloody hell man well done,i drove to your house the other day and pulled in the wrong drive...what nos are you lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Bloody hell man well done,i drove to your house the other day and pulled in the wrong drive...what nos are you lol


 LOL

sent you a text message mate :thumb


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL
> 
> sent you a text message mate :thumb


 Got it,even your house has got smaller...as i missed it!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Got it,even your house has got smaller...as i missed it!


 All the neighbours have been doing up their places, new drives etc.

LOL Im the poor neighbour now, letting the street down and lowering the tone of the place. ^_^


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> All the neighbours have been doing up their places, new drives etc.
> 
> LOL Im the poor neighbour now, letting the street down and lowering the tone of the place. ^_^


 Ok i will look for the old looking place next time! x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today's workout was:

Wide grip pull downs FST-7 7 x 12 - 30 secs rest between sets (should have been under hand but my wrist didn't like that today)

Under hand grip bent over rows 2 X 20, 1 X 6

Close grip lat pull down 2 X 15, 1 X 8

One arm db rows 3 X 12

Straight arm rope cable pull downs 3 X 20

Leg press machine calf raises 4 x 20


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

what's FST?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> what's FST?


 Fascial Stretch Training

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/hany-rambod-fst-7-interview.htm

explains it better than I can.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Interesting. Not flat screen telly, then.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I only managed part of my planned workout today.

I managed:

Side lateral raises FST-7 7x 12 - 30 sec rest between sets

Seated dumbell press 2 x 20, 10, 6

Seated bb press to nose 15,9,8

Steering wheels front raises 2 x 15

Bent over raises 3 x 25

Tricep EZ bar extension FST-7 7 x 12 -30 sec rest between sets

Straight bar cable push downs 2 x 20


----------



## BestBefore1989

Things arn't going my way at the moment.

I got on the scales this morning and I'm down again by 1.2 lbs

that's twice this month I've had weeks where I've lost weight and it means that I have only gained 1.3lbs over the last 4 weeks 

Worse I measured my quads and calves this morning and Ive lost size over the last 4 weeks :cursing:

To top off the week I bought a Dual Adjustable Pulley cross trainer off a bloke in Wales on Ebay only now hes dicking me about. It was Cash on collection so at least Ive not lost money but annoyingly I missed out on an even better bargain as I thought I had this machine to collect. :cursing: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :death:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Family commitments will keep me out of the gym, so lifting for me today. Instead I shall just be eating and trying to grow. :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was yesterdays leg workout, if you know what I mean.

I did;

Seated leg extensions FST-7 7 x 12 reps 30 sec rest between sets

Squat x 3x15

Leg Press feet wide 3 x 20

Leg press feet together 3x 20

Leg Extension superset with walking lunges 2 X 30

Leg press calf raises 3 X 25

Seated callf raise 3 X 15


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had a twinge in my right shoulder whilst working out today so I cut the workout short. Better to miss a few lifts today than have to miss a few workouts due to injury.

What I did do was

Incline Dumbbell Press FST-7 7 x 12 - 30 sec rest between sets

High Incline Dumbbell Press x 2 x 20 ( this is where the shoulder went )

Flat dumbbell bench superset with side lateral x 3 X 20

Partial Bench press 2 X 20

Barbell curls FST-7 7 x 12 - 30 sec rest between sets


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just a quick leg workout tonight

5 sets of 5 reps squats

3 sets of 10 reps front squats

I was planning more but my tablet that I had saved the workout on died, so I left called it a day.

It was always planned to be a lightish workout as its my second leg day of the week.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I should have trained last night but I was just so tired I fell asleep on the sofa when I got home from work.

Weight in this morning and I am now heavier than I've been since 2014 at 229lbs


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've been feeling a bit under the weather of late and haven't trained since Wednesday.

I managed a short leg session today,

Leg extensions FST-7 7 x 12 reps - 30 sec rest between sets

Squat x 1 x 10 2 x 15 ( I thought I had suffered from every possible flexibility issue that there is when it comes to squatting but today I found a new one. Just gripping the bar for the first set had my right forearm screaming. I'm still not sure if it was my triceps or my lat or a combination of both but they where the stretches that alleviated the pain)

Leg Press feet wide 3 x 20

Leg press feet together 3x 20 ( I took way to long a rest between the 2nd set and the 3rd, I just sat there like a tit in a trance)

Leg Extension superset with walking lunges X 30

Just pleased that I'm back in the gym instead of asleep on the sofa.


----------



## Mingster

Well done in getting something done mate. First sessions back are the hardest to get round to.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back in from doing today's workout

Incline Dumbbell Press FST-7, 7 x 12 - 30 sec rest between sets

I have dropped High Incline Dumbbell Press all-together as I think it aggravates my shoulders

Flat dumbbell bench super side lateral x 3 X 20

Partial bench presses 2 x 20

Shoulder shocker 3 X 10

Barbell curls FST-7, 7 x 12 - 30 sec rest between sets

Hammer curls 2 x 20

Seated alternate curls 15, 20


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back in from a very brief back session

7 sets of lat pull-downs

3 sets of reverse grip bent over rows

3 sets of straight arm pull downs


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had planned a light leg workout for tonight but I didn't get in from work until late and then promptly fell fast asleep on the sofa.

I will have to give it a miss for this week now as I shan't be able to catch up before the weekend.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight I did a short shoulders and triceps workout

Side lateral raises FST-7 7x 12 - 30 sec between sets

Seated dumbell press 2 x 20, 10, 8

Seated bb press to nose 3 X 10

Steering wheels front raises 20, 15

Tricep EZ bar extension FST-7 7 x 12- 30 sec between sets

Straight bar cable push downs 3 x 20


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've not been feeling too good over the last few weeks and on Friday I finally went to the Dr.

Long story short my blood pressure was through the roof, they took it about 4 times, changed arms and did it again. I don't remember them all but the highest was 185 over 90 something so stupidly high.

I have to wear an ambulatory blood pressure monitor in the hope that some of the reading was due to "white coat syndrome" while I await the results of a blood test.

so.. I have ended my bulk. I ran it for 9 weeks and gained 17.6lbs but the diet is pretty much the opposite of what I need now.

My diet from today going forward for the foreseeable future will be based on the DASH diet (Dietary Approaches to Stop Hypertension)

I shall also be reducing the volume and frequency of my training.

So, all in all, a pretty big spanner thrown into my plans but at least I found out about this in a good way rather than suffering any of the possible consequences.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I've not been feeling too good over the last few weeks and on Friday I finally went to the Dr.
> 
> Long story short my blood pressure was through the roof, they took it about 4 times, changed arms and did it again. I don't remember them all but the highest was 185 over 90 something so stupidly high.
> 
> I have to wear an ambulatory blood pressure monitor in the hope that some of the reading was due to "white coat syndrome" while I await the results of a blood test.
> 
> so.. I have ended my bulk. I ran it for 9 weeks and gained 17.6lbs but the diet is pretty much the opposite of what I need now.
> 
> My diet from today going forward for the foreseeable future will be based on the DASH diet (Dietary Approaches to Stop Hypertension)
> 
> I shall also be reducing the volume and frequency of my training.
> 
> So, all in all, a pretty big spanner thrown into my plans but at least I found out about this in a good way rather than suffering any of the possible consequences.


 I had something like this a couple of years back mate. I did the 24 hour monitoring thing and my average reading came back as 170 over 90 odd. I was prescribed lisinopril in various doses over the next few weeks. Then they added Bendroflumethiazide and that finally got me into a manageable range. I've been on them a couple of years now and no real ill-effects.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> I had something like this a couple of years back mate. I did the 24 hour monitoring thing and my average reading came back as 170 over 90 odd. I was prescribed lisinopril in various doses over the next few weeks. Then they added Bendroflumethiazide and that finally got me into a manageable range. I've been on them a couple of years now and no real ill-effects.


 Thanks mate. Good to know


----------



## Greshie

Hey ho! looks like we are all in the wars at the moment


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did a basic little workout tonight

8 sets of Bench press

5 sets of dead lift

7 sets of flys


----------



## BestBefore1989

Another short back to basic workout

8 sets of each, 5 warm up and 3 working sets

squats

OHP

Pedlay rows


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> I've not been feeling too good over the last few weeks and on Friday I finally went to the Dr.
> 
> Long story short my blood pressure was through the roof, they took it about 4 times, changed arms and did it again. I don't remember them all but the highest was 185 over 90 something so stupidly high.
> 
> I have to wear an ambulatory blood pressure monitor in the hope that some of the reading was due to "white coat syndrome" while I await the results of a blood test.
> 
> so.. I have ended my bulk. I ran it for 9 weeks and gained 17.6lbs but the diet is pretty much the opposite of what I need now.
> 
> My diet from today going forward for the foreseeable future will be based on the DASH diet (Dietary Approaches to Stop Hypertension)
> 
> I shall also be reducing the volume and frequency of my training.
> 
> So, all in all, a pretty big spanner thrown into my plans but at least I found out about this in a good way rather than suffering any of the possible consequences.


 At least it's something you can do something about mate. Just make your training work for you, rather than the other way round.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> I had something like this a couple of years back mate. I did the 24 hour monitoring thing and my average reading came back as 170 over 90 odd. I was prescribed lisinopril in various doses over the next few weeks. Then they added Bendroflumethiazide and that finally got me into a manageable range. I've been on them a couple of years now and no real ill-effects.


 I've been taking Bendroflumethiazide for about 3 years now, for my meniere's, so ill effects. Other than peeing a lot!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jumped on the scales this morning and I'm 230lbs.

That's 1 lb down on last week. Given the changes in diet and workouts that I have implemented this week, I'm happy with that.


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB. You've been having an interesting time haven't you? It's hard to suddenly change all you have been doing, but......better to do that and keep your health right? Take care mister....you will still look fab....x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there BB. You've been having an interesting time haven't you? It's hard to suddenly change all you have been doing, but......better to do that and keep your health right? Take care mister....you will still look fab....x


 FLUBS :bounce: :bounce:

How nice to see your name pop up in here.

How are you doing Hun? I hope your well on the way to having sorted out what ever it was that needed sorting.

Hurry home soon X


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did a little workout this morning

8 sets of Bench press, 5 sets of dead lift, 7 sets of curls for the girls and 7 of triceps extensions

I upped the bench by just 2.5kg and the dead-lift by just 5kg over the weights lifted earlier in the week.


----------



## BestBefore1989

this mornings workout was

8 sets of each, 5 warm up and 3 working sets

squats - up by 5kg

OHP - up by 2.5kg

Pedlay rows - up by 5kg

7 sets of 12 lateral raises and flat flys


----------



## Stephen9069

Sorry to hear about the blood pressure mate hopefully you get to the bottom of it but its good to see your managing to get a few sessions in.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was in and out of my gym in half an hour this morning.

8 sets of Bench press and 5 sets of dead lifts


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was in and out of my gym in half an hour this morning.
> 
> 8 sets of Bench press and 5 sets of dead lifts


 Boom!


----------



## BestBefore1989

weighted in this morning

229.8 lbs so that's a 0.2 lbs fluctuation

I'm happy with that.

I plan to stay at this weight for another month at least, in order to insure my body holds the mass I've added when I start to try and loose the fat that sadly I've also added.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout was

8 sets of each, 5 warm up and 3 working sets

squats - up by 5kg

OHP - up by 2.5kg

Pedlay rows - up by 5kg

7 sets of 12 reps Leg extensions to finish


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings workout was a little pushed for time, I managed

8 sets of Bench press, 5 sets of dead lift, 7 sets of incline flys and 4 sets of cable lateral raise

I upped the bench by 2.5kg and the dead-lift by just 5kg over the weights lifted earlier in the week, weights are slowly creeping back up


----------



## BestBefore1989

AS I shan't be able to train tomorrow as planned, I did a short little workout tonight.

8 sets of each, 5 warm up and 3 working sets

squats - up by 5kg over last session






OHP - up by 2.5kg over last session


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was due to train tomorrow but due to family commitments I cant, so I did my workout this morning.

I did

8 sets of bench press, 5 warm up sets and 3 working sets

5 sets of dead lifts 4 warm up sets and 1 working set

I upped the weight over the last session on both exercises and I used straps for the working set of dead lifts.

I finished off with 7 sets of 12 reps of barbell curls and tricep extensions.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I forgot to mention, I weight in today and I've lost 4.2lbs in a week.

Not what I wanted, and I am unsure how that's happened.

Oh well, onward and upward !


----------



## Greshie

Good solid benching and deads there !


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Good solid benching and deads there !


 Thanks mate :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Trained after work today but it was not a good session.

I hadn't eaten properly today (just porridge for breakfast and a bacon sandwich at lunch time) and I felt very weak.

8 sets of each, 5 warm up and 3 working sets.

I was feeling weak so I put my belt on for the working sets. First set was bad, the unrack was terable but I managed the set. Sets 2 and 3 arent much better

squats - up by 5kg over last session






OHP - up by 2.5kg over last session

Pendlay rows up by 10kg on the last time I did them (missed them out last session)


----------



## Mingster

My session today wasn't the best either. Sometimes you just have to grind them out.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> My session today wasn't the best either. Sometimes you just have to grind them out.


 Sadly this mornings session wasnt much better

8 sets of bench press, 5 warm up sets and 3 working sets - up 2.5kg on last session

5 sets of dead lifts 4 warm up sets and 1 working set - up 5kg on last session

Dumbbell flys 3 sets of 12 reps ( had planned for 7 sets but my right forearm/bicep was complaining so I stopped to avoid the possibility if injury)


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did a weight in this morning and Ive lost a pound since last week :thumbdown:

I had a tattoo done yesterday :thumbup1:

but because of where it is I kept lying on it during the night and waking myself up.

Due to the fact that I didn't have a good session last time I squatted, and I was tired, meant I was expecting to struggle this morning, especially as I was increasing the weight.

However I'm pleased to say that by the time I got to the 145kg squats, I didn't feel the need for a belt or anything, the un-rack is 100 times better than Mondays workout and the bar flew up.

Sadly I stopped at two sets as, as you can just about see on the second set once I have taken off the hoodie, all the movement had caused my tattoo so start weeping ink all over my vest.






my new tattoo


----------



## BestBefore1989

It was dam cold in my gym this morning,

I changed my routine and this morning I did 6 sets of dead-lifts 5,5,3,5,5,9

(a bit annoyed as I thought I had done 10 reps but when I viewed the video on my phone Id only done 9) :thumbdown:

3 sets of 10 reps lying leg curl

3 sets of 10 leg raises

Ill upload the dead lift video tonight


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## BestBefore1989

It was so cold in my garage gym this morning that I did my workout in head to toe fleece ( including socks) , a hoody, a woolly hat, a coat jacket and wearing cloves (not the finger-less kind)

What I should have done was some kind of cardio first to raise my core temperature but instead I just wrapped up and cracked on.

Bench Press

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 5,5,10

Finish sets @ 60% 10,10,10,10,10

Chin ups 5,5,5 ( Truly surprised at how much strength in the chin up I have lost since I last did them)

I enjoyed this workout, it was short and to the point :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Wednesday was a rest day and today due to work commitments I could not train in the morning so I hit my gym after work.

I wasnt feeling strong tonight and I managed to miss the rack and drop 110kg on my head, so by the time it came to the last set I put my belt on, more for mental support that physical but it worked as I managed to get the 10 reps I wanted.

I had planned to do some other stuff but I decided to call it a night before I managed to hurt myself. :surrender:

Squats

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 5,5,10


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings workout was shoulders

OHP

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 5,5,10

Finishing sets 10,10,10,10,10 (done at 60% of top working set)

Dips 3 sets of 10


----------



## Greshie

I always worry that your motorbike seems to be very near your power cage and where you lift ... I just have this horrible feeling that one day............................................ :w00t:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> I always worry that your motorbike seems to be very near your power cage and where you lift ... I just have this horrible feeling that one day............................................ :w00t:


 I know mate, I'm running out of room in my garage/gym


----------



## Stephen9069

I havent had the luck of experiencing my cold garage just yet lol cant say its something im looking forward to lol.

Trainings looking good and what does the new tattoo mean ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> I havent had the luck of experiencing my cold garage just yet lol cant say its something im looking forward to lol.
> 
> Trainings looking good and what does the new tattoo mean ?


 Thanks mate.

Tattoo says "Fall down seven times, stand up eight." :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

just back in from the gym.

Dead lifts

warm up sets 5,5,3

Working sets 3,3,7

leg curls 3 sets of 10

leg raises 5 sets of 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight was another short but sweet workout

Bench press

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 3,3,9

Finishing sets 10,10,10,10,10

Chin ups 3 sets of 6


----------



## BestBefore1989

Squat workout this morning was much better than last time.

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 3,3,8

Dumbbell Lunges 3 sets of 10 reps per leg

My new Tattoo has been so itchy and there was a label in my sweat top rubbing against it so I took the top off, so please forgive my fat belly in the video. Ill have to go back on the diet soon I think.


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning was shoulders

OHP

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 3,3,8

Finishing sets 10,10,10,10,10

Dips 3 sets of 10

Lateral Raises 4 sets of 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

weighted in this morning at 222.2lbs so again annoyingly I have lost weight.

This morning was dead lifts

warm up sets 5,5,3

Working sets 5,3,6

leg curls 4 sets of 10

leg raises 5 sets of 10

I took @Greshie point on board and moved away from the bike (I could do without a repair bill right now)

I should have addressed the bar from the other side then the video would have shown back angle and form instead of the odd facial expressions that I evidently pull !


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was chest,

Bench press

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 3,5,7

Finishing sets 10,10,10,10,10

Chin ups 3 sets of 6


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg day 

Squats

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 5,3,7

Dumbbell Lunges 3 sets of 10 reps per leg


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Looking good mate, looking superb in your avi :thumbup1:

Judging by your disappointment of losing weight I assume your trying to bulk?


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> Looking good mate, looking superb in your avi :thumbup1:
> 
> Judging by your disappointment of losing weight I assume your trying to bulk?


 Thanks mate.

After the cut I had a rebound which helped my start my bulk, 20 weeks later I'm 42lbs heaver.

I'm just trying to hold that weight for a month or two before I start my next diet in the hope it will allow me to hold onto some of the added muscle whilst stripping off the fat Ive added. That's the plan anyway.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Trained after work today.

OHP

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 5,3,7

Finishing sets 10,10,10,10,10

Dips 3 sets of 10

Lateral Raises 4 sets of 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

According to my program I should now run a week of deload.

However, I started this with weights well with my ability so I don't believe I need a weeks deload.

So as a kind of compromise, I have merged the four days workouts into two days, so today I did

Deadlifts

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 5,5,5

Bench Press

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 5,5,5

Short and sweet and done in next to no time. Ill do squats and OHP tomorrow and start Phase 2 of the program on Monday.


----------



## BestBefore1989

weight in today and I'm up 1.5lbs

this morning was the second and last of my deload workouts

Squats

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 5,5,5

OHP

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 5,5,5


----------



## BestBefore1989

So today was day one of Phase two, so dead lifts

The program calls for warm up sets 5,5,3 then working sets 5,5,5+, but my aim is to do 10 reps on the last set as I started the weights light .

So I do 95kg X 5, 115kg X 5, 140kg X 3, 152.5kg X 5, 177.5Kg X 5 and the plan was 200kg X 10

but for the second time in a row Ive miscounted on week one and in-fact only done 9 :cursing: 

I will be honest and say it was getting heavy but I know I had at least another lift in me, even if I did have to go sit down outside afterwards to suck some cold air into me


----------



## Stephen9069

Cracking deadlifting mate and definitely good for the 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

just back in from my garage/gym

Dam its cold, -4 out there.

Bench press

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 5,5,10

Finishing sets 10,10,10,10,10


----------



## Stephen9069

this is my first year of garage training and that cold hits hard lol was a bit of a shock to the system.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> this is my first year of garage training and that cold hits hard lol was a bit of a shock to the system.


 that's why I purchased rubber coated plates, they wont rust and they aren't so cold to handle.


----------



## Greshie

Stephen9069 said:


> this is my first year of garage training and that cold hits hard lol was a bit of a shock to the system.





BestBefore1989 said:


> that's why I purchased rubber coated plates, they wont rust and they aren't so cold to handle.


 It's when you forget to wear gloves, and you grip the oly bar and your hands stick to it...... !


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> It's when you forget to wear gloves, and you grip the oly bar and your hands stick to it...... !


 Yea, who needs chalk when you have sub zero temperatures. :lol:


----------



## Flipper

Looking strong mate good work.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flipper said:


> Looking strong mate good work.


 Thanks mate. Ive just booked my 2017 holiday, so I have till the end of the year to try and get stronger before the diet starts


----------



## Flipper

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate. Ive just booked my 2017 holiday, so I have till the end of the year to try and get stronger before the diet starts


 Sure you will smash it again mate. Where are you going to?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flipper said:


> Sure you will smash it again mate. Where are you going to?


 Almunecar, its close to Malaga, southern Spain


----------



## Flipper

BestBefore1989 said:


> Almunecar, its close to Malaga, southern Spain


 Very nice mate always nice to have a holiday booked as a little goal to work towards.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I wasnt able to get my workout in before work today so I ended up doing the workout at about 7.30.

I had to force myself to get into the gym as I was feeling drained after a long days work but I'm glad I did.

Squats

warm up sets 5,5,3

Working sets 5,5,11

The plan had been for 10 reps on the last set but then the 5,3,1 app that I'm using said 11 reps to better the best workout of last Phase, and it just seemed rude not to. :lol:

Dumbell lunges

3 sets of 20 reps


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was pushed for time this morning but I managed

OHP

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 5,5,10

Finishing sets 10,10,10,10,10 .


----------



## BestBefore1989

weighted in this morning at 224lbs so pretty much no change :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today I managed to burn my hand by pushing a toasted sandwich maker to one side whilst the dam thing was cooking. :cursing:

Hurt like a bitch!

I didn't want to rip the blisters off dead lifting, so I wore my Bionic PerformanceGrip gloves and used straps to minimise the grip required. It felt very strange as the dead lift is the one exercise I would normally never wear gloves for.

I did

Warm-up sets 5,5,3

Working sets 3,3,7

and thats all I did.

I think buggering around with my grip put my form off as I feel like Ive pulled my right trap/shoulder, so what with that and my left hand I'm feeling rather sorry for myself right now.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Today I managed to burn my hand by pushing a toasted sandwich maker to one side whilst the dam thing was cooking. :cursing:
> 
> Hurt like a bitch!
> 
> I didn't want to rip the blisters off dead lifting, so I wore my Bionic PerformanceGrip gloves and used straps to minimise the grip required. It felt very strange as the dead lift is the one exercise I would normally never wear gloves for.
> 
> I did
> 
> Warm-up sets 5,5,3
> 
> Working sets 3,3,7
> 
> and thats all I did.
> 
> I think buggering around with my grip put my form off as I feel like Ive pulled my right trap/shoulder, so what with that and my left hand I'm feeling rather sorry for myself right now.


 I don't know whether to laugh or cry mate. It's amazing how one bad thing can lead to another.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Nothing but Bench press this morning

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 3,3,10

Finishing sets 10,10,10,10,10


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

As Mingster said. Bad luck mate, keep plugging away unless it's going to interfere with the tral injury


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning was squats, I'd planned 8 reps on the last working set and I got 8 reps on the last working set.

Still a long way off my best but I'm making slow and steady progress.

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 3,3,8

Dumbbell Lunges 20,20,20


----------



## BestBefore1989

Another short workout this morning, in-fact I think it was over and done with in less time than ever.

I don't want to be getting up any earlier than I do, and due to work commitments I shall have to start leaving my house earlier in the new year than I do now, so I guess I am going to have to move my workouts back to the evening.

Anyway, this morning I did

OHP

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 3,3,8

finishing sets 10,10,10,10,10


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'm always toying with the idea of moving my training to the evening, as at present I train at 6 in the morning and it's a real pain, but I'm just too knackered when I get off the train after work. I may force myself to do it for a few weeks, see if I can get my body used to it. I could certainly do with the extra sleep.


----------



## Stephen9069

I dont know how you can get up and train so early it takes me a good hour and at least 2 cups of coffee to actually be able to function lol.

Much prefer evening training but if you have a long day it can be difficult to get motivated to get on with it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

My problem is that at 53, 54 in January, I need 10 min to warm up and another 10 min of mobility work before I lift, just to get all my joints moving again.

I just need more time to prepare than I used to


----------



## BestBefore1989

I weighted in yesterday at 225.4lbs so I have put on approx a pound since last week.

I didn't train yesterday as I had to go visit the extended family for the pre Xmas gift exchange.

This morning was dead lifts.

The weather here is crazy, its warm and the sun was poring into my garage.

I did

warm up sets 5,5,3

Working sets 5,3,6

the last working set was 6 reps at 225Kg which is a new 6 rep PR :bounce:

Looking at the videos I took, my set up alters a bit once the bar starts to get heavy, for example I appear to lift my toes and rock back onto my heal as a trigger to lift once the bar gets heavy but my feet remain flat and still at lighter weights.

I would prefer to see a consistent form but I'm not sure its a bad thing. Any comments would be welcomed.


----------



## BestBefore1989

What a difference a day makes, it was freezing in my garage gym this morning.

I did Bench press

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 5,3,7

Finishing sets 10,10,10,10,10


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'm always toying with the idea of moving my training to the evening, as at present I train at 6 in the morning and it's a real pain, but I'm just too knackered when I get off the train after work. I may force myself to do it for a few weeks, see if I can get my body used to it. I could certainly do with the extra sleep.


 I only work approx 3 hrs a day and I struggle to get going again once I'm home ... but then it is a fairly frenetic 3 hrs! ... much prefer training first thing, but on work days that would mean getting up at about 5am which is a definite nono :death: :sleeping: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> I weighted in yesterday at 225.4lbs so I have put on approx a pound since last week.
> 
> I didn't train yesterday as I had to go visit the extended family for the pre Xmas gift exchange.
> 
> This morning was dead lifts.
> 
> The weather here is crazy, its warm and the sun was poring into my garage.
> 
> I did
> 
> warm up sets 5,5,3
> 
> Working sets 5,3,6
> 
> the last working set was 6 reps at 225Kg which is a new 6 rep PR :bounce:
> 
> Looking at the videos I took, my set up alters a bit once the bar starts to get heavy, for example I appear to lift my toes and rock back onto my heal as a trigger to lift once the bar gets heavy but my feet remain flat and still at lighter weights.
> 
> I would prefer to see a consistent form but I'm not sure its a bad thing. Any comments would be welcomed.


 Yes there is a bit of tilt there but the overall lift looks solid and controlled !


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> My problem is that at 53, 54 in January, I need 10 min to warm up and another 10 min of mobility work before I lift, just to get all my joints moving again.
> 
> I just need more time to prepare than I used to


 53 and 11/12th's ? A mere slip of a thing lol...


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Any comments would be welcomed.


 You look fine to me mate. There's lots of crazy pre-lift triggers out there and a little bit of rocking shouldn't be a negative as long as you shift your point of balance back again for the lift. I'm lucky to lift the bar these days so am very envious.


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> 53 and 11/12th's ? A mere slip of a thing lol...


 Indeed


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> I only work approx 3 hrs a day and I struggle to get going again once I'm home ... but then it is a fairly frenetic 3 hrs! ... much prefer training first thing, but on work days that would mean getting up at about 5am which is a definite nono :death: :sleeping: :lol:


 I'm the same mate, I struggle being able to go to bed/sleep early enough to get sufficient rest to wake any earlier than 6am.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> 53 and 11/12th's ? A mere slip of a thing lol...


 That made me laugh

at least you stopped short of calling me a whippersnapper. :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> You look fine to me mate. There's lots of crazy pre-lift triggers out there and a little bit of rocking shouldn't be a negative as long as you shift your point of balance back again for the lift. I'm lucky to lift the bar these days so am very envious.


 Ill trade you some of my deadlift for some of your bench press


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ill trade you some of my deadlift for some of your bench press


 Mmmm. Sounds like a deal


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> I only work approx 3 hrs a day and I struggle to get going again once I'm home ... but then it is a fairly frenetic 3 hrs! ... much prefer training first thing, but on work days that would mean getting up at about 5am which is a definite nono :death: :sleeping: :lol:


 yup. I get up at 5am. I work 9-10 hr days, with 3-4 hrs travelling on top, so not much choice!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> yup. I get up at 5am. I work 9-10 hr days, with 3-4 hrs travelling on top, so not much choice!


 I guess the income justify s the effort mate, I just couldn't earn enough to justify it myself.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> I guess the income justify s the effort mate, I just couldn't earn enough to justify it myself.


 TBH, it doesn't. I've just kind of found myself in this situation. My skills aren't really transferrable, so it's either move back to London, or suck it up. I couldn't move back to London.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Squats this morning.

I was feeling kind of out of sorts, its not that the weight felt heavy but more that my set up and execution felt off.

Anyway I put on my belt and wrist wraps for the last set, just for peace of mind

Warm up sets 5,5,3

Working sets 5,3,7


----------



## BestBefore1989

I should have trained yesterday but life got in the way.

This morning I did OHP

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 5,3,7

Finishing sets 10,10,10,10,10

My program calls for a de-load next week, but the week after is Christmas and I most likely wont train at all that week, so I'm thinking of just repeating this weeks lifts next week, having Christmas off, or doing the de-load work and then starting a new training cycle in January along with starting to cut some of the fat Ive added the back half of this year.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Instead of repeating last weeks workout, I just played around with my deadlift

Working with 20kg increments I worked my up to 160kg with 5 rep sets then swapped to doubles

I went from 180 to 220, the first lift at 240kg felt heavy so I left it there.


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning was bench press

Off programe so just messing around, I went from 60Kg to 90Kg in 10Kg increments using 5 reps then from 100kg to 120kg in 5kg increments using 2 reps


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout was squats

I went from 60Kg to 120Kg in 20Kg increments using 5 reps then from 130Kg to 160Kg in 10Kg increments using 2 reps. I was planning to go heavier but I made such a balls up of re-racking the 160Kg that I lost my confidence to progress.

LOL I think for me 50% of the lift is in my head.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Todays workout was squats
> 
> I went from 60Kg to 120Kg in 20Kg increments using 5 reps then from 130Kg to 160Kg in 10Kg increments using 2 reps. I was planning to go heavier but I made such a balls up of re-racking the 160Kg that I lost my confidence to progress.
> 
> LOL I think for me 50% of the lift is in my head.


 90% of heavy lifting is in the head.


----------



## GameofThrones

Dirk McQuickly said:


> TBH, it doesn't. I've just kind of found myself in this situation. My skills aren't really transferrable, so it's either move back to London, or suck it up. I couldn't move back to London.


 London is a great location but one thing, the gyms are always packed.


----------



## BestBefore1989

GameofThrones said:


> London is a great location but one thing, the gyms are always packed.


 I think you posted in the wrong thread by mistake mate, but thanks for dropping in


----------



## GameofThrones

BestBefore1989 said:


> I think you posted in the *wrong thread* by mistake mate, but thanks for dropping in


 lol how?


----------



## BestBefore1989

GameofThrones said:


> lol how?


  Sorry mate, my mistake I thought you had quoted Dirk McQuickly from his Training with Meniere's thread, but posted in here.

I see now I was wrong :redface:


----------



## GameofThrones

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sorry mate, my mistake I thought you had quoted Dirk McQuickly from his Training with Meniere's thread, but posted in here.
> 
> I see now I was wrong :redface:


 ah lol I put it down to old age


----------



## BestBefore1989

GameofThrones said:


> ah lol I put it down to old age


 Yea, well that doesn't help,


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

GameofThrones said:


> London is a great location but one thing, the gyms are always packed.


 yeah, I don't train there. Make sure I train where I live.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was the last training day before Christmas and it was shoulders.

If you read my thread, you may have noticed that my best lift is dead lift, my squat isn't bad, my bench is poor and I OHP like a little girl.

For that reason I rarely video my OHP as quite frankly I'm embarrassed by it.

Today I worked up in 5Kg increments I went from bar (20kg) to 40kg using 5 reps and from 45kg to 75kg using doubles.

Watch out for the second set of 70kg when my head shoots back as I hit my chin with the bar on the way up. :surrender:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

all my lifts are embarrassing lol especially OHP too

legs i think would be ok only for my back

enjoy your christmas break :thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

just watched the video, impressive IMO


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> all my lifts are embarrassing lol especially OHP too
> 
> legs i think would be ok only for my back
> 
> enjoy your christmas break :thumbup1:


 Thanks Mate, Happy Christmas to you too


----------



## BestBefore1989

Breaking News

I'm a fu**ing Unicorn!

Santa told me









Deload week

deadlifts done in my new socks 

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 5,5,5

weight only went up to 142kg so I bashed them out like a speed set.


----------



## Mingster

Although it's difficult to tell from the video you don't seem to be pushing your head forward into the hole created by the bar clearing the top of your head. I always found forcefully pushing my head under the bar sets you up for a far easier lockout.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Due to family commitments that in all honesty I don't remember agreeing to, Ive had to re arrange my de-load workouts.

So today I did bench and squats

Both exercises

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 5,5,5

Normal training will resume next week and my diet will start the week after as both I and my wife have birthdays next week.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ive just been catching up with this years Worlds Strongest Man on TV.

I watched poor old Mark Felix have everything go wrong this year in heat one, then I saw Eddie Hall win heat two with 6 reps of some crazy weight on the viking press.

I then went into my gym for my OHP workout, lifting up to staggering 35kg :lol: well it is deload week.

Despite just having been told I'm going out for the day, I plan to start the next lifting cycle on Saturday :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Weight in today at 226.2 lb so Christmas hasn't done any real damage, looking back I was the same weight this time 5 years ago when I first started posting here. My lifts have improved since then, thank God. Not by much, but they have improved.

Today was the last workout of 2016 and it was dead lifts.

I was hoping to finish off the year with a good workout but sadly it didn't happen, for what ever reason I was not feeling strong today and only did the bare minimum required.

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 5,5,5, max weight 205 kg


----------



## BestBefore1989

The first workout of 2017 is in the bag

Bench press

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 5,5,10

finishing sets 10,10,10,10,10


----------



## Greshie

Happy New Year ....


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'm just back in from my garage gym and its DAM cold out there.

Squats

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 5,5,[email protected] 137.5kg

Dumbbell Lunges

3 sets of 20


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ive just learned that my hair has been thinning on the crown of my head and that I now have a bald patch. :crying:

Apparently my family all noticed it months ago but chose not to say anything to me.

I'm gutted, I always thought that as my dad died with a full head of hair Id be the same but clearly not.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ive just learned that my hair has been thinning on the crown of my head and that I now have a bald patch. :crying:
> 
> Apparently my family all noticed it months ago but chose not to say anything to me.
> 
> I'm gutted, I always thought that as my dad died with a full head of hair Id be the same but clearly not.


 Don't worry mate, it could be worse

I've a hairy spot on my head....the rest is bald :lol:


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ive just learned that my hair has been thinning on the crown of my head and that I now have a bald patch. :crying:
> 
> Apparently my family all noticed it months ago but chose not to say anything to me.
> 
> I'm gutted, I always thought that as my dad died with a full head of hair Id be the same but clearly not.


 My condolences on your loss mate

1 solution to your problem


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout was OHP

I was very tired when I hit the gym so I wasnt expecting it to go as well as it did

I managed

warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 5,5,10

finishing sets 10, 10, 10, 10, 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Wasn't feeling too good today. I woke up late and my stomach was so bloated.

I jumped on the scale at 229 lbs and to be honest I'm not overly surprised at the 3 lbs increase given we have eaten out 3 times this week, and still not finished off the Christmas chocolates, but to look at my stomach you'd think Id put on 30lbs.

Ive never had this before, I'm using the toilet OK so its not that. I just hope it goes down quickly or I'm never going to fit into my suit trousers on Monday morning.

Trained dead lifts taday

warm up 5,5,3

working set 3,3,[email protected] 217.5kg

I wasnt happy. I had planned to do 8 reps on the last set but I stopped as the lift felt all wrong, like I was somehow jerking at the bar instead of a smooth pull and when I looked at the video I had taken, I appear to have somehow added an extra dip, bending both my knees and my arms before pulling.

8 reps would have been a PB and I only managed 7 reps at 212.5kg this stage last month, so I think I may have simply been trying too hard, anyway I did a few sets of 5 reps at 120kg just to correct my form and at least finish the session lifting correctly.


----------



## BestBefore1989

It was bench press day today

warm up sets 5, 5, 3

working sets 3, 3, 9 ( plan was for 8 and I almost got 10 so I'm pleased with that)

Finishing sets 10, 10, 10, 10, 10 (upped the weight on these this week)


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have been looking back over what I did last year and making plans for this.

I finished the year 3.6lbs heavier than I started it, and IMO I look a little better but not much different

















I again have a holiday booked for May.

My plan is to try and loose weight for my holiday with the aim of trying to get close to the body weight I managed last year but this time without the help and guidance of Liam.

After the holiday I will attempt to remain lean whilst working on strength.

I would like to try and stay in the area of about 200lbs/90g

I cant remember where I got it from but I will define strong as :

1RM

OHT = body weight

Bench = 1.5 X body weight

Squat = 2 X body weight

Deal lift = 2.5 X body weight

after a quick internet search these percentages fall somewhere between advanced and elite on the Weightlifting Performance Standards, which is based on competitive weightlifter and powerlifting classification systems in use from the 1950's to present.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'm 54 today, and what better way to celebrate than squats 

Warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 3,3,10 Things went a bit wrong here as being old and stupid I miss loaded the bar so the first two sets where both 10kg lighter than they should have been, so to make up for my error I pushed myself for extra reps on the final set.

I was playing around with too many things today, hand position, foot angle etc so I squatted in the cage and I think that may be partly responsible for the bar sitting so unevenly on my back


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Happy birthday mate, have a gudn :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> Happy birthday mate, have a gudn :thumb


 thanks mate


----------



## Mingster

Happy birthday BB. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Stephen9069

Happy birthday mate and strong squatting


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Happy birthday BB. Wishing you all the best.





Stephen9069 said:


> Happy birthday mate and strong squatting


 Thank you :thumb


----------



## Greshie

Happy Belated Birthday young man! Hope it was a good one


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Happy Belated Birthday young man! Hope it was a good one


 Thanks mate


----------



## Donny dog

Awesome strength mate.

Are you wearing a thong?? :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Donny dog said:


> Awesome strength mate.
> 
> Are you wearing a thong?? :lol:


 :confused1: WTF? :huh: mg: :scared:

I had to watch the video a couple of times to see what your talking about, and no mate its just a combination of shadow, loose pants and my fat arse giving that illusion :lol:

I only wear women's underwear on a Sunday :sneaky2: :innocent:


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings workout was OHP

warm up sets 5, 5, 3

working sets 3, 3, 8

finishing sets 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

tried to copy the Klokov Press from @Stephen9069 but due to a lack of flexibility my hands where so wide they where touching the collars and I was lowering the bar into the back of my neck rather than behind my neck :nono:


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> This mornings workout was OHP
> 
> warm up sets 5, 5, 3
> 
> working sets 3, 3, 8
> 
> finishing sets 10, 10, 10, 10, 10
> 
> tried to copy the Klokov Press from @Stephen9069 but due to a lack of flexibility my hands where so wide they where touching the collars and I was lowering the bar into the back of my neck rather than behind my neck :nono:


 Are you going to try and work on flexibility or drop the exercise im relatively lucky as my shoulders are quite good legs and hips on the other hand are shocking lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> Are you going to try and work on flexibility or drop the exercise im relatively lucky as my shoulders are quite good legs and hips on the other hand are shocking lol


 Ive been working on improving my mobility for a while mate, if you look at my squat videos I'm not even able to hold the bar in the palm of my hand yet, but at least I hold the bar, not that long ago I needed straps to squat.


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ive been working on improving my mobility for a while mate, if you look at my squat videos I'm not even able to hold the bar in the palm of my hand yet, but at least I hold the bar, not that long ago I needed straps to squat.


 lol you must of had a nightmare when you had an itch on the back of your head.

Thats a good improvement though


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> lol you must of had a nightmare when you had an itch on the back of your head.
> 
> Thats a good improvement though


 My kids called me Baloo, because if I had an itch I rub up against the corner of the door frame


----------



## BestBefore1989

I Plan to start my holiday diet today.

I jumped on the scales at 232.4lbs which makes me heavier than I was last year but without a doubt I am not as fat as last year.

I tend to carry body fat on my tummy and my neck which is I believe is why I suffered from sleep apnea and though my tummy is looking rotund I am wearing smaller clothes than last year and my collar size is only 18inches.

My plan is to do a dead lift workout this morning and then take pictures to enter the UK-M 2017 12 Week Transformation Challenge that @Ares has put together. I found that doing the challenge last year, being accountable and having to report my results help me greatly.

I shall not have a coach this year and I plan to watch my Blood Pressure closely, especially when I switch into a Keto diet and the cholesterol levels start rising. Health must come first.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ive hurt my back. 

My plan was 6 reps on the last set of dead lifts but something went wrong as I felt my lower back twinge on the 3rd rep so I stopped and I'm glad I did.

I don't know what Ive done to myself but my back is i pain. Hopefully a hot bath, ibuprofen and some rest will sort me.


----------



## Stephen9069

Strong pulling mate, s**t about your back though touch wood like you said hopefully its not to serious.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> Strong pulling mate, s**t about your back though touch wood like you said hopefully its not to serious.


 Thanks mate, at the very least I'll not be pulling or squatting for a couple of weeks as a result of this and even after that I might back off weight and up reps, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Mingster

Fingers crossed for you mate. It's a good plan to take things easy for a while.


----------



## Greshie

Fingers crossed for you too ! always the way isn't it? you make a plan and then a curved ball comes along...................


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Fingers crossed for you too ! always the way isn't it? you make a plan and then a curved ball comes along...................


 Thanks mate. I kept waking in the night due to the pain and the way it feels this morning Ive done a proper job on myself.

Ive watched my video many times now and my set up is ok, lower back appears to remain flat, I'm pulling with shins on the bar and shoulders in front of it. I just don't know what I did wrong.

I do know that Ive hurt myself a few times over the years. Thankfully, unlike you, Ive never broken anything but I think this may be the most Ive hurt myself to-date.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I can hardly move let alone train so I'm trying to keep a tight control over what I eat as that's the only thing I can do to impact body composition.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate. I kept waking in the night due to the pain and the way it feels this morning Ive done a proper job on myself.
> 
> Ive watched my video many times now and my set up is ok, lower back appears to remain flat, I'm pulling with shins on the bar and shoulders in front of it. I just don't know what I did wrong.
> 
> I do know that Ive hurt myself a few times over the years. Thankfully, unlike you, Ive never broken anything but I think this may be the most Ive hurt myself to-date.


 It might not have happened during the lift... all you need to do is twist awkwardly or move awkwardly whilst positioning a plate, or pick a heavy object up incorrectly and that's it!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> It might not have happened during the lift... all you need to do is twist awkwardly or move awkwardly whilst positioning a plate, or pick a heavy object up incorrectly and that's it!


 I,m sure it happened just before lock out on the 3rd rep mate, I felt it. mg:


----------



## Mingster

I remember tearing a muscle in my lower back many years ago. It was rep 7 of an 8 rep set and I felt and heard it tear: sounded like a wet rag ripping. I was so shocked I actually did the 8th rep and a couple of guys clapped as it was a pretty heavy weight. I remember saying 'Cheers, but I think I've done my back.' I went straight to my car and drove to A&E before it had a chance to seize up.


----------



## Flipper

Sorry to hear about the back injury mate. Lots of ibuprofen and taking it easy and hopefully it will ease up.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> I remember tearing a muscle in my lower back many years ago. It was rep 7 of an 8 rep set and I felt and heard it tear: sounded like a wet rag ripping. I was so shocked I actually did the 8th rep and a couple of guys clapped as it was a pretty heavy weight. I remember saying 'Cheers, but I think I've done my back.' I went straight to my car and drove to A&E before it had a chance to seize up.


 OUCH !

How long where you laid up by that?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flipper said:


> Sorry to hear about the back injury mate. *Lots of ibuprofen* and taking it easy and hopefully it will ease up.


 Thanks mate.

Oh Yes, ibuprofen, paracetamol, aspirin, codeine . Anything I can get my hands on


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Oh Yes, ibuprofen, paracetamol, aspirin, codeine . Anything I can get my hands on


 I can't remember exactly. I do know I didn't deadlift for a long time and, you could say, I never really recovered my deadlift from that point. I never got near to my PB again.

General training wise, I don't think it took that long before I was doing bits and pieces and I was probably back to squatting and benching in weeks rather than months.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> I can't remember exactly. I do know I didn't deadlift for a long time and, you could say, I never really recovered my deadlift from that point. I never got near to my PB again.
> 
> General training wise, I don't think it took that long before I was doing bits and pieces and I was probably back to squatting and benching in weeks rather than months.


 I have pulled muscles in my back in the past and oddly benching made my back feel better then, but I don't even want to try that yet this time.

I can hardly stand erect so I would have no chance of arching my back to bench press


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have pulled muscles in my back in the past and oddly benching made my back feel better then, but I don't even want to try that yet this time.
> 
> I can hardly stand erect so I would have no chance of arching my back to bench press


 Give it time mate. There's no rushing these things. You will know when you are ready.


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have pulled muscles in my back in the past and oddly benching made my back feel better then, but I don't even want to try that yet this time.
> 
> *I can hardly stand erect* so I would have no chance of arching my back to bench press


 Dont be worried mate thats quite common with gentlemen of a wiser age shall we say lol

But in all seriousness hopefully your back heals up fast mate but in the mean time like Mingster say theres no need to rush things


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> Dont be worried mate thats quite common with gentlemen of a wiser age shall we say lol
> 
> But in all seriousness hopefully your back heals up fast mate but in the mean time like Mingster say theres no need to rush things


 LOL if only a little blue tablet would help.


----------



## Stephen9069

Hows your back healing up mate ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> Hows your back healing up mate ?


 Slowly mate. I'm still taking pain killers and I can just about stand up straight now, but every now and then my back will spasm and my knees literally buckle under me. Thankfully I spend most of my working day sitting down so Ive not not ended up on the floor yet.


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> Slowly mate. I'm still taking pain killers and I can just about stand up straight now, but every now and then my back will spasm and my knees literally buckle under me. Thankfully I spend most of my working day sitting down so Ive not not ended up on the floor yet.


 that sounds painful mate maybe an idea to get it checked


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> that sounds painful mate maybe an idea to get it checked


 That's what my wife keeps telling me.

Its been 5 days now and there has been a noticeable improvement which is positive.

Ill give it until next week and see how I feel.


----------



## Tassotti

Sorry to hear of the back troubles.

Looking awesome in profile pic. Are you still in that shape


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Sorry to hear of the back troubles.
> 
> Looking awesome in profile pic. Are you still in that shape


 no mate, I tried to add some muscle and just got fat again :thumbdown: .

I was just about to start dieting when I did my back.


----------



## Tassotti

BestBefore1989 said:


> no mate, I tried to add some muscle and just got fat again :thumbdown: .
> 
> I was just about to start dieting when I did my back.


 Why is it soooo easy to gain fat, and so difficult to lose it !?

Forum format has changed a lot since I was last here. How do I tag people?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tassotti said:


> Why is it soooo easy to gain fat, and so difficult to lose it !?
> 
> Forum format has changed a lot since I was last here. How do I tag people?


 type the @ symbol then the persons name, it will bring up a scroll box of everyones name @Tassotti


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Why is it soooo easy to gain fat, and so difficult to lose it !?
> 
> Forum format has changed a lot since I was last here. How do I tag people?


 Yo! Mr T


----------



## Tassotti

Greshie said:


> Yo! Mr T


 Yo G. Posted in your journal


----------



## Donny dog

BestBefore1989 said:


> :confused1: WTF? :huh: mg: :scared:
> 
> I had to watch the video a couple of times to see what your talking about, and no mate its just a combination of shadow, loose pants and my fat arse giving that illusion :lol:
> 
> I only wear women's underwear on a Sunday :sneaky2: :innocent:


 I think it says more about me than it does you the fact I made such an observation mate!

20 quid if you post a video of you lifting on a Sunday. Split lunges forward facing camera!! :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Due to my back Ive not trained this week and in fact Ive have hardly moved of my chair.

I am supposed to be cutting and had hoped that by reducing my calories I could at least stay the same weight but I buggered it up and gained 2lbs this week.

My back is slowly getting better but still hurts. If Ive been sitting it hurts when I try to stand up straight and if I have been moving about it hurts when I try to bend over.

I am going to try some cardio on my bike this week and if I can get away with that I will introduce some upper body work, benching, seated shoulder presses that sort of thing and nothing heavy, quite honestly right now the idea of squats and rows scares the heck out of me.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Due to my back Ive not trained this week and in fact Ive have hardly moved of my chair.
> 
> I am supposed to be cutting and had hoped that by reducing my calories I could at least stay the same weight but I buggered it up and gained 2lbs this week.
> 
> My back is slowly getting better but still hurts. If Ive been sitting it hurts when I try to stand up straight and if I have been moving about it hurts when I try to bend over.
> 
> I am going to try some cardio on my bike this week and if I can get away with that I will introduce some upper body work, benching, seated shoulder presses that sort of thing and nothing heavy, quite honestly right now the idea of squats and rows scares the heck out of me.


 Take your time mate. No need for squats and rows for a while. It can be quite refreshing to change your training approach sometimes.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have managed an interval training cardio workout on my bike.

I have a set of cardio coach CD's which I am a big fan of

Starting from the beginning I worked out to volume one.

Total Workout Time: 35:29

Challenge 1 - (6) :20 level 3 hills | :40 recovery

Challenge 2 - (3) 1:00 level 3 sprints | 1:00 recovery

Challenge 3 - 3:00 level 3 trek (fast climb) + :20 level 4 effort to finish

My back was fine whilst working out. It felt a bit stiff and sore for a short while afterwards but I'm happy and shall do another cardio session tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069

Still getting the work in mate thats what counts.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Weighted in this morning at 229.2lbs, that's a massive drop of 5.2lbs.

Most of that will be water weight due to cutting back my carbs.

I haven't lifted a weight in two weeks now, just doing cardio due to hurting my back.

Good news is it is getting better. Its now more like a back ache than pain so I will carefully introduce some light weight workouts this week and see how things go.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight I had a go at a little chest exercise, I figured lying flat on your back and pushing light weights into the air cant hurt your back and I was right.

What I over looked was loading/unloading the plates and sitting back up again afterwards 

Oh well! perhaps next week. Back to cardio for me.


----------



## Stephen9069

hopefully it wont be to much longer for you mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks mate. Ive never had a muscle injury take this long to repair before, tendons yes but not muscle.

Its so annoying that its cost me 3 weeks so far but it could have been a lot worse.

I am going to treat my back with a lot more respect from now on.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate. Ive never had a muscle injury take this long to repair before, tendons yes but not muscle.
> 
> Its so annoying that its cost me 3 weeks so far but it could have been a lot worse.
> 
> I am going to treat my back with a lot more respect from now on.


 Weee.......ellll you are not getting any younger ..... :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Weee.......ellll you are not getting any younger ..... :whistling:


 :tt2:

Oh yes I am.................................................................................................not


----------



## BestBefore1989

weighted in this morning at 223.2lbs so diet is going OK

I plan to try again to introduce some light weight training this week.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Despite my back still hurting from time to time, I decided to have another try at returning to the gym tonight.

I took the precaution of wearing a Neoprene belt and I kept everything very light

Incline Bench Press 4 X 6 reps

Incline Press to upper chest 4 X 8 reps

Flys 2 X 12

Bench Press 4 X 10

Dumbbell Incline bench 3 X 10

I felt about as strong as a kitten and I'm hoping that I will wake up tomorrow with no ill effects.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight, with a fair degree of apprehension I tried my first leg workout for a month having hurt my back.

I started with at least 10 to 15 min warming up on the bike then a good 3 to 5 min spent on mobility work

wanting to protect my back I started with landmine squats, the arc of the bar travels back as you squat down, so you have no choice but to sit back and stay upright. with just a 25kg plate on the bar I did 5 sets of 10

Next I moved to high bar box squats done slowly and with only 50kg. First set I did 15 reps second set on the 4th rep I thought I felt my back twinge so I racked it. With hind sight I took my normal squat stance which is more than shoulder width and broke with my hips, sitting back into the squat so I was engaging my posterior chain. I should have taken a narrow stance and broken with my knees!

I finished with sissy squats 3 sets 10,10, 9.

I know my entire workout reads like a warm up but at least I managed to move pain free :thumb


----------



## Stephen9069

Good to see you back at it mate, contemplated trying landmine squats a few times heard there meant to be really good.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> Good to see you back at it mate, contemplated trying landmine squats a few times heard there meant to be really good.


 Thanks mate, I normally would do them as a finishing exercise. Give them a go, I like them


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight I did a little shoulder work

seated military press 3 X 8

cable reverse fly 5 X 10

cable lateral raises 2 X 10

dumbbell lateral raises 2 X 8

dumbbell shoulder press 2 X 15, 2 X 12

Cable triceps push downs 2 X 20


----------



## BestBefore1989

I walked through the snow to my gym to do my workout tonight coss I is proper hardcore init Bro. :whistling:

Sadly feeble would be a better description as I very gently tried a back and biceps workout.

I did 3 sets of chin ups, 3 sets of Bar Inverted Row and 3 sets of cable curls.

Not what you'd call volume, but at least I have been able to do something.

I don't want to start pushing myself before my back is fully healed.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> I walked through the snow to my gym to do my workout tonight coss I is proper hardcore init Bro. :whistling:
> 
> Sadly feeble would be a better description as I very gently tried a back and biceps workout.
> 
> I did 3 sets of chin ups, 3 sets of Bar Inverted Row and 3 sets of cable curls.
> 
> Not what you'd call volume, but at least I have been able to do something.
> 
> I don't want to start pushing myself before my back is fully healed.


 Something is better than nothing and feeble is better than fcukayed.... :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

weighted in at 219.4lbs so just under another 4 lbs gone

Planning my first cheat meal for 3 weeks today :drool:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Massively enjoying my first re-carb, re-feed, cheat, See food and eat it, day 

Breakfast was a bacon sandwich, 6 slices of toast and marmalade and a tub of yogurt. and Ive hardly stopped since 

I did however squeeze in a quick chest workout, so at least Ill get some benefit from all those carbs.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Another very cautious leg workout done

10+ min warming up and 3 to 5 min on mobility

4 sets of 10 rep high bar box squats done very slow and controled

4 sets of 10 hack squats

4 sets of 10 goblet squats

4 sets of 20 leg press

Ive got a burger and salad for dinner and the walking dead on TV to look forward to :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

It was shoulders and triceps tonight

seated barbel shoulder press 3 sets of 8

cable reverse flys 5 sets of 12

single arm cable lateral raise 2 sets of 10

standing lateral raise 2 sets of 10

Dumbbell shoulder press with 20 second rests 3 sets of 15, 1 set of 12

Cable triceps push-down 2 sets of 25

then having treated myself to a new (well new to me but second hand) bit of kit, I did a bonus exercise and Im glad I decided to use a band for some assistance as even with the band I only managed 4 reps


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> It was shoulders and triceps tonight
> 
> seated barbel shoulder press 3 sets of 8
> 
> cable reverse flys 5 sets of 12
> 
> single arm cable lateral raise 2 sets of 10
> 
> standing lateral raise 2 sets of 10
> 
> Dumbbell shoulder press with 20 second rests 3 sets of 15, 1 set of 12
> 
> Cable triceps push-down 2 sets of 25
> 
> then having treated myself to a new (well new to me but second hand) bit of kit, I did a bonus exercise and Im glad I decided to use a band for some assistance as even with the band I only managed 4 reps
> 
> View attachment 139338


 Always wanted one of those :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Gentle little back workout tonight

Chin ups 3 sets

Bar Inverted Row 3 sets

Hyperextensions 3 sets

Cable curls 3 sets

I then played with my glute Ham developer and discovered that if you lower the foot plate position it places less strain on your hamstrings

I guess my arse is stronger than my hamstrings as tonight I managed 3 sets of 5 reps.

I'm going to put the settings back as quite clearly my hamstrings need the work more than my glutes do.


----------



## BestBefore1989

It was quite a nice day today, in fact, so nice I went mad and cut the grass.

Tonight's workout was

Wide grip Bench press 4 sets of 8

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press 4 sets of 6

Dumbbell Fly 3 sets of 10

Dumbbell Incline Fly 3 sets of 12

Kettlebell straight arm pull over 3 sets of 10

Cable triceps push down 3 sets of max reps in 60 seconds

standing calve raise 6 sets of 20


----------



## BestBefore1989

Short little workout tonight

Squats 4 sets of 10 and 1 set of 6

Sissy Squats 3 sets of 8

Glute Ham Raise 3 sets of 5


----------



## BestBefore1989

I expected to suffer a little as I pushed myself for the first time on my new Glute Ham Develover but Holy cow! I didn't expect it to be my calves that hurt. I could hardly stand up straight this morning.


----------



## Flipper

Good to see you back into training again after your injury mate. Weight is dropping well too :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flipper said:


> Good to see you back into training again after your injury mate. Weight is dropping well too :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight was

Chin ups 4 sets of 6

Close grip Pull down 4 sets of 25

Barbell bent-over Row 3 sets of 8

Meadow Row 3 sets of 10

Cable Straight arm push down 2 sets of 15

Cable reverse Fly 2 sets of 15

EZ Bar preacher Curls 3 sets of 8, 1 set of 6

Dumbbell Concentration Curls 4 sets of 8


----------



## BestBefore1989

woke up late this morning and only had time for 20 min in on the cross trainer, which I found hard work.

I will catch up after my resistance workout tonight


----------



## BestBefore1989

tonight was

Lateral raises 4 sets of 12

Dumbbell front raise 3 sets of 10

Landmine shoulder press 4 sets of 10

Barbell shrug 4 sets of 12

Triceps push down/ rope push down/ EZ bar lying triceps extensions Superset

I managed 15/15/12 on the first set and 15/15/10 on the second set but as I was lowering the bar behind my head on the second set, the weight made my back arch and I felt a twinge so I stopped. :scared:

I had thought that my back was now recovered but perhaps not quite yet.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> tonight was
> 
> Lateral raises 4 sets of 12
> 
> Dumbbell front raise 3 sets of 10
> 
> Landmine shoulder press 4 sets of 10
> 
> Barbell shrug 4 sets of 12
> 
> Triceps push down/ rope push down/ EZ bar lying triceps extensions Superset
> 
> I managed 15/15/12 on the first set and 15/15/10 on the second set but as I was lowering the bar behind my head on the second set, the weight made my back arch and I felt a twinge so I stopped. :scared:
> 
> I had thought that my back was now recovered but perhaps not quite yet.


 Easy does it mate. You'll get there quicker taking it steadily.


----------



## BestBefore1989

todays workout was

Wide grip Bench press 3 sets of 8, 1 set of 6

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press 2 sets of 6, 2 sets of 5

Dumbbell Fly 3 sets of 10

Dumbbell Incline Fly 3 sets of 12

I skipped the straight arm pull overs to be on the safe side and moved on to

Cable triceps push down 3 sets of max reps in 60 seconds

standing calve raise 6 sets of 20


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today's workout was

15 min warm up on the bike, followed my mobility work, then

Squats warm up sets of 10 and 4 set of 6

Leg press 4 sets of 10

Sissy Squats 3 sets of 8

Glute Ham Raise 3 sets of 5


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today's workout was

Chin ups 4 sets of 6

Close grip Pull down 4 sets of 25

Barbell bent-over Row 3 sets of 8

Meadow Row 3 sets of 10

Cable Straight arm push down 3 sets of 15

Cable reverse Fly 3 sets of 12

EZ Bar preacher Curls 3 sets of 10, 2 set of 8

Dumbbell Concentration Curls 4 sets of 8


----------



## BestBefore1989

Lateral raises 4 sets of 12

Dumbbell front raise 3 sets of 10

Landmine shoulder press 4 sets of 10

Cable lateral raise 3 sets of 12

Triceps push down/ rope push down/ EZ bar lying triceps extensions Superset

3 sets, 12/15/10 on the first set and 18/9/10 on the second and 15/10/0 on the last set


----------



## BestBefore1989

second leg day of the week and just a short workout

Leg Press 4 sets of 10

Leg Extensions 3 sets of 15

Leg curls 3 sets of 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterday was a double cardio day. Today was

Wide grip Bench press 3 sets of 8, 1 sets of 5

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press 4 sets of 6

Dumbbell Fly 2 sets of 10, 1 set of 8

Dumbbell Incline Fly 3 sets of 10

Kettlebell straight arm pull over 3 sets of 10

Cable triceps push down 3 sets of 20


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was leg day

I'm slowly increasing the weights now as I feel I am recovered from my back injury. I'm still not brave enough to include dead lifts but I've been increasing my squats and today was the first time over 120kg since hurting myself. Sadly as the video shows I made a dogs dinner out of things, I caught the bar on the peg un-racking it, and nothing went right from then on, no depth, weight forward, each rep I tried was and felt wrong so I stopped at 4. But on the bright side, my back feels fine :thumb

Squats 4 sets of 6 and 1 set of 4

Leg press 5 sets of 10 (no lock out)

Sissy squats 3 sets of 8

Glute Ham Raise 2 sets of 6 1 set of 5

Standing calve raise 6 sets of 20

I videoed my squats, my sissy squats @Skye666 and my GHR. (The plan with the GHR is to get to 10 reps then drop the band, then start raising the foot plate.)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just cardio today as Ive got a squiffy tummy


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just cardio today as Ive got a squiffy tummy


 Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Hope you feel better soon!


 Thanks mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

work commitments got in the way of my training today but I managed a short shoulder workout

Dumbbell Lateral raise 4 sets of 12

Dumbbell Front raise 3 sets of 10

Standing OHP 4 sets of 6-8

Cable standing Lateral raise 3 sets of 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Another very long work day resulted in me training very late and without much energy

I managed

Leg press 4 sets of 10

Leg extensions 3 sets of 15

Leg curls 3 sets of 10

Hyperextensions 4 sets of 10

incline sit ups 3 sets of 10 (playing with my new GHD)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jumped on the scales this morning and Ive put on 1 lb

But then things got worse, I don't know what went through my head but I came down stairs and had burger & sausage sandwiches, 4 slices of buttered toast with marmalade and then ate 4 bits of a large toblerone that my wife had bought for me for Christmas.

At least Ive now stopped, but Ive eaten my planned calories for today already and its only 10.30 am.

I'm now trying to decide between allowing myself today off and just eating what I want, or just not eating again today as weight loss/gain is simply calories in vs calories out and Ive eaten my planned calories for today.


----------



## BestBefore1989

workout done

Wide grip Bench press 3 sets of 8, 1 sets of 5

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press 1 set of 8, 3 sets of 6

Dumbbell Fly 2 sets of 10, 1 set of 8

Dumbbell Incline Fly 3 sets of 10

Kettlebell straight arm pull over 3 sets of 12

Cable triceps push down 3 sets of 20


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Jumped on the scales this morning and Ive put on 1 lb
> 
> But then things got worse, I don't know what went through my head but I came down stairs and had burger & sausage sandwiches, 4 slices of buttered toast with marmalade and then ate 4 bits of a large toblerone that my wife had bought for me for Christmas.
> 
> At least Ive now stopped, but Ive eaten my planned calories for today already and its only 10.30 am.
> 
> I'm now trying to decide between allowing myself today off and just eating what I want, or just not eating again today as weight loss/gain is simply calories in vs calories out and Ive eaten my planned calories for today.


 You were obviously hungry ....... :huh:


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Jumped on the scales this morning and Ive put on 1 lb
> 
> But then things got worse, I don't know what went through my head but I came down stairs and had burger & sausage sandwiches, 4 slices of buttered toast with marmalade and then ate 4 bits of a large toblerone that my wife had bought for me for Christmas.
> 
> At least Ive now stopped, but Ive eaten my planned calories for today already and its only 10.30 am.
> 
> I'm now trying to decide between allowing myself today off and just eating what I want, or just not eating again today as weight loss/gain is simply calories in vs calories out and Ive eaten my planned calories for today.


 Have the day off.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> You were obviously hungry ....... :huh:


 I must have been a bit hungry mate but I am not one of those people who only eats because they are hungry. I know to some extent I comfort eat, and I think there was some of that going on yesterday.



Mingster said:


> Have the day off.


 I did but I didn't go too mad, I had a pizza for dinner with a custard tart for desert and a couple more bits of toblerone


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just did a quick leg workout, had to cut it short as I promised to drive my daughter home.

squats 4 sets of 6 working up to 140Kg

Leg Press 5 sets of 10 reps with no lockout at the top.

LOL think I spent more time warming up and doing mobility work than I did under weight.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Made a few changes today.

I have been doing my morning cardio on my life fitness cross trainer set to level 15, this morning I went up a level.

Tonight's workout was

Weighted Pull-ups 4 sets of 6 reps

Close grip front lat pull down 4 sets of 25 reps

Barbell Bent over Row 2 sets of 8 reps 1 set of 10 reps

Meadow Rows 2 sets of 12 reps 1 set of 10 reps

Cable Straight Arm Push down 3 sets of 15

Cable reverse fly 2 sets of 15 reps 2 sets of 10 reps

Barbell Preacher curls 3 sets of 8 reps ( planned to do more but felt a twinge in my right elbow so stopped)

30 min power walking on the treadmill set to roving hills.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I saw that the wall between my kitchen and utility room was wet and the paint flaking off on both sides about a week ago.

Today I took the day off to fix the sink in the utility room, took me ages to dismantle the cabinet the so I could get access to the pipes behind it only to find that the pipes where dry.

Went back into the kitchen and peeled back the lino to find the concrete floor was so wet it was actually crumbling away in the corner :scared:

Something tells me that this isn't going to be a cheap fix


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout didn't go too well.

I had to drop the weight on a couple of exercises in order to finish the sets, anyway I did

Lateral raises 4 sets of 12

Dumbbell front raise 3 sets of 10

Landmine shoulder press 2 sets of 12, 2 sets of 10

Cable lateral raise 3 sets of 12

Triceps push down/ rope push down/ EZ bar lying triceps extensions super set

3 sets, 15/15/12 on the first set and 15/15/12 on the second and 15/15/10 on the last set

Steady state cardio was cut approx 5 min short when I accidentally caught the string to the safety switch with my arm and the treadmill abruptly stopped!


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Tonight's workout didn't go too well.
> 
> I had to drop the weight on a couple of exercises in order to finish the sets, anyway I did
> 
> Lateral raises 4 sets of 12
> 
> Dumbbell front raise 3 sets of 10
> 
> Landmine shoulder press 2 sets of 12, 2 sets of 10
> 
> Cable lateral raise 3 sets of 12
> 
> Triceps push down/ rope push down/ EZ bar lying triceps extensions super set
> 
> 3 sets, 15/15/12 on the first set and 15/15/12 on the second and 15/15/10 on the last set
> 
> Steady state cardio was cut approx 5 min short when I accidentally caught the string to the safety switch with my arm and the treadmill abruptly stopped!


 You do what you can do mate. Every session can't be the best, but you got the best you could out of it anyway.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> I saw that the wall between my kitchen and utility room was wet and the paint flaking off on both sides about a week ago.
> 
> Today I took the day off to fix the sink in the utility room, took me ages to dismantle the cabinet the so I could get access to the pipes behind it only to find that the pipes where dry.
> 
> Went back into the kitchen and peeled back the lino to find the concrete floor was so wet it was actually crumbling away in the corner :scared:
> 
> Something tells me that this isn't going to be a cheap fix


 Eeek! Any idea what has caused it?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Eeek! Any idea what has caused it?


 Apparently lime in the concrete can corrode the copper piping, all they can do is drill into the concrete and follow the pipe till they find something. A leak was found and fixed but that may not be the end of things.

I tend to keep my internal doors open and long story short the wall behind the door into the dining room is also wet which has thrown up the possibility of more than one leak. Right now I have been told to hire a dehumidifier and if the walls don't all dry out, to call them back.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Trained legs tonight

I had to keep it short so I didn't miss the football

Squats 3 sets of 5 up to 100kg, then 3 sets of 3 up to 150kg

leg press 4 sets of 10 and 1 set of 20 (max reps)

Football has just finished so I'm going to going to jump on the cross trainer now for half an hour.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Apparently lime in the concrete can corrode the copper piping, all they can do is drill into the concrete and follow the pipe till they find something. A leak was found and fixed but that may not be the end of things.
> 
> I tend to keep my internal doors open and long story short the wall behind the door into the dining room is also wet which has thrown up the possibility of more than one leak. Right now I have been told to hire a dehumidifier and if the walls don't all dry out, to call them back.


 Water is an awful thing when you don't know where it's coming from. Good luck.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have to go to a family thing tomorrow, sadly there is no avoiding it so I decided to do tomorrows workout this morning

The plumbers turned up earlier than expected so the workout was interrupted but I did manage

15 min warm up on the bike

Wide grip Bench press 4 sets of 8

Incline dumbbell press 8,8,7,6

Dumbbell fly 10,8,8

Incline dumbbell fly 3 sets of 8

kettle-bell straight arm pullover 3 sets of 12

Cable triceps push down 3 sets of 21

after a little interruption I managed 30 min steady state on the cross trainer.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Had a better weigh in this morning with a 3.2lb drop.

I was aiming for a c 190lb finish to the 2017 - 12 week Transformation Challenge, but things have not gone to plan but I with hard work and a little luck I should manage around the 200lb mark.

I have to go out for a family meal tonight, I would LOVE to avoid it for many reasons but as that's not going to happen I shall do my best to limit the number of calories I consume this evening. My plan is to under-eat prior to tonight and depending on what the approximate Kcal are tonight, adjust Sundays intake accordingly.


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings cardio was approx 30 min on the bike doing Cardio coach Volume 1 followed by 30 min steady state cardio on the cross trainer set to level 6.

Here is Thursdays last set of triples, my weights a bit forward and tapping the safety bar put the last rep off path a bit, but I'm pleased that the weight is slowly going back up after my injury, even with the calorie deficit I'm in.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have scales that give body fat percentages.

My scales say my weight has been dropping faster than my body fat percentage. Now I know that they are not accurate, but working on the assumption that they are consistently inaccurate, that's not good!

So this morning instead of cardio I did

15 min warm up on the bike

Bench press 3 X 8

seated OHP 8,7,6

Incline bench press 8,7,6

Arnold Press 8,10,12

weighted dips 8,8,6

all done with a max of 60 seconds between sets.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Second workout of the day, sandwiched between 15 min warm up on the bike and 15 min cool down power walking on the treadmill I did:

Lateral raises 1x15, 3x12

Incline Fly 4x20

Fly 4x12

Behind neck Press 4x15

Barbell front raise 4x12

Tricep pushdown 25,16,14

All done with only 30 seconds rest between sets


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> All done with only 30 seconds rest between sets


 That 30 second rest approach becomes addictive lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> That 30 second rest approach becomes addictive lol.


 certainly helps work up a sweat.

I spend the first set convinced I should have selected a heavier weight and the last set wishing Id selected a lighter one. :lol:


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> certainly helps work up a sweat.
> 
> I spend the first set convinced I should have selected a heavier weight and the last set wishing Id selected a lighter one. :lol:


 If my experience was anything to go by you'll adapt to it really quickly.


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I did 15 min warm up on the bike

squats 3x8

legpress 3x8

stiff leg deadlifts 3x8

GHR 6, 5+1neg, 5+1neg

I think I will replace squats with sissy squats next time as I need 3 or 4 sets of squats under a light weight just to get things moving before I add weight and I dont have much time in the mornings


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> That 30 second rest approach becomes addictive lol.


 I'm supposed to be doing 30 sec rests but it never quite works out that way!


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> certainly helps work up a sweat.
> 
> I spend the first set convinced I should have selected a heavier weight and the last set wishing Id selected a lighter one. :lol:


 Know that feeling too


----------



## BestBefore1989

tonight's session was tough.

15 min warm up on the bike

Leg extensions 20, 16, 15, 12

Kettle-bell swings 4 sets of 20

Lunges 4 sets of 20

Dumbbell stiff leg Dead-lift 4 sets of 12

Leg press 4 sets of 20

30 second rest between sets it killing me. I was blowing so hard after the Kettle-bell swings, and I had to take a break after the Lunges and wait for the nausea and cold sweats to pass.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> killing me. I was blowing so hard after the Kettle-bell swings, and I had to take a break after the Lunges and wait for the nausea and cold sweats to pass.


 Great stuff. I'm so jealous :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterday was my rest day which was a good thing as I felt so ill.

This morning I didn't train and to be honest having felt so bad yesterday I didn't think I would be training again this week but by lunch time I was feeling much better so I used my lunch time hour to take a brisk walk.

This evening I combined elements of my planned AM and PM workout and I did

bent over row 3 sets of 8

Dead lift 3 sets of 8 (I was very careful and kept the weight at just 100kg)

both the above done with 60 seconds between sets

Straight arm push down 20,20,15,15

Wide grip lat pulldown 4 sets of 20

Cable bicep curls 20,20,15

all done with only 30 second rest between sets.


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings efforts where

15 min warm up

decline bench press 3 sets of 8

dumbbell bench 3 sets of 10

Top of the head press 3 sets of 6


----------



## Keeks

Hey there, hope you're feeling better and all is going well!


----------



## Keeks

Oh and hope you don't mind me asking in her, but where's Flubs? Does she still pop on, just looked for a journal.....unless I've missed it?!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Hey there, hope you're feeling better and all is going well!


 Thanks Hun, yes I all good again



Keeks said:


> Oh and hope you don't mind me asking in her, but where's Flubs? Does she still pop on, just looked for a journal.....unless I've missed it?!


 I miss Flubs. I believe she got a bit frustrated at what she saw as lack of progress and direction and decided to stop her journal. She did pop back on and leave the odd comment but hasn't done so for quite a while now. I just hope shes happy doing what ever shes doing and that she gets he MoJo back.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout was the normal 15 min warm up

incline dumbbell bench press 4 sets of 20

Cable lateral raises 3 sets of 20 1 set of 12

Fly 4 sets of 20

Bench press 16,10,10

I had planned to do more but I was totally wasted my shoulders where on fire and it was my triceps that was failing on the bench.

I need food and sleep


----------



## BestBefore1989

Quite surprised when I jumped on the scales this morning.

I got the biggest weight drop of this year.

only thing I can put it down to is that apart from now doing 8 resistance workouts a week, is that I tweaked my diet.

Though I was keeping it to 1800kcal I noticed my macros where off too much protein and not enough fat.

The perfect keto ratio has 75% fat, 20% protein and 5% carbs and when I ran it last year I averaged 65% fat but recently my percentage had dropped below that.

This week I managed kept my protein to 28% and push my fats up to 68%


----------



## Greshie

Well done on the weight drop! :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterday was a rest day.

This morning I did 45 min of interval training on the cross trainer set to level 16, followed by 30 min of stretching

Plan to cut the grass after lunch then tonight will be a second cardio session and a quick abs workout.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks Hun, yes I all good again
> 
> I miss Flubs. I believe she got a bit frustrated at what she saw as lack of progress and direction and decided to stop her journal. She did pop back on and leave the odd comment but hasn't done so for quite a while now. I just hope shes happy doing what ever shes doing and that she gets he MoJo back.


 Ahh good, glad you're well.

Ahh that's a shame. I guess we all get like that at times, a little break sometimes gets us back focused and on the right track again. Well I hope she's ok and comes back with her umph back!


----------



## BestBefore1989

AM workout

15 min warm up on the bike

Bench press 3 X 8

Barbell seated press 3 X 8

Incline Bench press 3 X 8

Arnold Press 8,8,12

weighted Dips 3 X 8

All done with 60 seconds rest between sets


----------



## BestBefore1989

PM workout

15 min warm up

Dumbbell Lateral Raise 3 sets of 15, 1 set of 12

Incline fly 4 sets of 20

Fly 4 sets of 15

Behind heck OHP 3 sets of 15, 1 set of 12

Barbell front raise 4 sets of 15

Rope triceps push down 25,18,12

All done with only 30 seconds rest between sets


----------



## BestBefore1989

AM workout

15 min on the bike

Sissy squats 3 sets of 8

Leg press 3 sets of 8

Still leg dead lift 3 sets of 8

Last time I did glute ham raise with a band over my shoulders and pulled to my waist but as I failed on the last set I let go of the band to grab the handles and stop myself from falling and of course the band once released snapped back and hit me square in the face. Stung like a bitch!. So this time I used a thicker/stronger band and placed it under my arms and across my chest.

Glute Ham Raise 1 X 8 1 X 5 last set negatives X5

again all done with 60 seconds rest between sets


----------



## BestBefore1989

I found the second workout of today tough going

I did 15 min on the bike

Leg extensions 20,18,18,15

Kettle bell swings 4 sets of 20

Lunges 4 sets of 20

Leg press 4 sets of 20

30 seconds rest between sets but I did take a short breather between the kettle bell swings and the lunges.

writing it up it doesn't look like much but I am knackered!


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> writing it up it doesn't look like much but I am knackered!


 It's often difficult to get across how much effort you put into a session. The numbers only tell a small part of the story.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterday was rest day, I just did a little steady state cardio

Woke up this morning not feeling good. Body aches all over and I have an ear ache.

I was feeling knackered by the time I had finished my warm up

Bend over rows 3 X 8

dead lifts 3 X 8

Pull ups 1 X 3 and my right forearm was in pain so decided to stop

one arm bent over row 3 X 8

I took as long as I needed between sets which was longer than the 60 seconds I had allocated


----------



## Greshie

Hope you are not coming down with anything ! :huh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

took me a long time to talk myself into going into the gym tonight and I wish I hadn't as I tore the upholstery on my favourite bench .

I have two pairs of quick release lock jaw collars that I would normally use, but for some reason tonight I grabbed spring collars and as the weight on the bar was made up of 5kg plates the spring handle stuck out further than the plates did, so at the end of the set when I dropped the bar onto the bench the handle was driven through the upholstery. :cursing:

Straight arm push down 20,20,20,15 (and I had to drop the weight)

Wide grip lat pulldown 3 sets of 20

Dumbbell bent over row 10,20,15,15 (had to drop the weight)

face pulls 3 sets of 20

barbell curl x 10 (forearm hurt so swapped bar)

EX bar curls 2 sets of 20


----------



## BestBefore1989

AM workout

14 min warm up on the bike (phone fell out of my pocket ripping the earphones out of my ears when it fell)

Decline bench 8,8,10

Dumbbell bench 8,8,12

Top of the head press 8,8,12

Clean and press 8,8 (felt a niggle in my lower back so stopped)


----------



## BestBefore1989

PM workout

15 min warm up

Dumbbell incline press 3 X 20, 1 X 15

Cable lateral raise 4 X 20

Fly 2 X 20, 2 X 15

Dumbbell lateral raise 14

Bench press 2 X 20, 1 X 15

Close grip bench 18, 15, 11


----------



## BestBefore1989

Back to reality with a more modest weight loss this week of approx 2lbs


----------



## BestBefore1989

No training at all over the weekend. I needed the rest

AM workout

15 min on the bike

Bench Press 3 sets of 8

Seated OHP 3 sets of 8

Incline Bench Press 3 sets of 8

Arnold Press 3 sets of 8

Dips 3 sets of 8

All done with 60 seconds rest between sets.

It was a good workout I managed to increase the weight over last week for all bar 1 exercise and I only just managed to squeeze the last rep of the last set out of each exercise, so the weights where spot on. :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sadly this afternoons workout didn't live up to the standard set this morning.

15 min warm up on the bike

Lateral raises 4 sets of 15

Incline fly 4 sets of 20

fly 3 sets of 15, 1 set of 10

Behind neck press 4 sets of 15

Barbell front raise 1 sets of 15, 3 sets of 12

Cable rope triceps push down 26, 15, 10

30 second rest between all sets


----------



## Tricky

BestBefore1989 said:


> Back to reality with a more modest weight loss this week of approx 2lbs
> 
> View attachment 140704


 Great work thus far! 30+ lbs nice one. Have you a goal weight in mind your cutting towards? Have you any progress pictures up yet?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tricky said:


> Great work thus far! 30+ lbs nice one. Have you a goal weight in mind your cutting towards? Have you any progress pictures up yet?


 Thanks. No mate I will be getting my daughter to take some pictures next friday


----------



## Greshie

It can be tough getting two workouts into one day ... a good workout will tire, especially us more 'mature' persons! so there will be less in the tank even when different muscle groups are being used. I try not to do them unless needs must


----------



## BestBefore1989

Had a really bad night last night. There is a lot of stuff going on that I shan't bore anyone with but I just could not switch off last night. I dont know what time I finally fell asleep at but I know I saw 3 am come and go.

So when I dragged myself into the gym this morning I did so telling myself that anything was better than doing nothing and I truly wasnt expecting much.

Turned out to be a good workout in the end

Warm up on the bike

Sissy Squats 3 sets of 8

Leg press 3 sets of 8

SLDL 3 sets of 8

GHR 6, 6, 5

all done with 60 seconds rest between sets


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> It can be tough getting two workouts into one day ... a good workout will tire, especially us more 'mature' persons! so there will be less in the tank even when different muscle groups are being used. I try not to do them unless needs must


 very true mate and at present I am working the same group am/pm each day. but the biggest energy snapper is the calorie deficit


----------



## BestBefore1989

PM workout

15 min warm-up on the bike

Leg extensions 4 sets of 20

Lunges 4 sets of 20

Leg Press 4 sets of 20

all done with only 30 seconds rest between sets

cut the workout short. I didn't start it till late as I was late in from work and I wanted to watch the united game


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I wanted to watch the united game


 You're a glutton for punishment mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today is my mid week rest day, but as we are rapidly approaching the end of the transformation challenge I did 45 min of interval cardio on the cross trainer this morning.


----------



## BestBefore1989

AM workout

15 min worm up on the bike

Bent over Rows 3 X 8

Dead lift 3 X 8

weighted Pull ups 3 X 6

one arm bent over row 3 X 8

I kept the weight on the dead lifts the same as last week but this week my back suffered to the point that I left the plates on the bar on the floor as I couldn't face trying to pull the buggers off. Even un-racking the 30kg dumbbell to do the one arm rows made my back sore when standing erect, but oddly it was fine while preforming the rows!

I'm very unhappy about this but I'm hoping its just the calorie deficit has been preventing me from recovering fully between workouts and that its muscular rather than any damage I did 10 weeks ago.

I'm not sure what I shall do for my PM workout today but I shall be being very careful of my back that's for sure.


----------



## BestBefore1989

My back is in pain. Nothing like 10 weeks ago but pain all the same, so no resistance work is getting done this evening.

Instead I managed 40 min on the bike, interval training to Cardio Coach volume 3, then 30 min steady state on the cross trainer set to level 6.

I'm hoping that a good nights sleep will leave me feeling better so I'm going to try and get an early night.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> My back is in pain. Nothing like 10 weeks ago but pain all the same, so no resistance work is getting done this evening.
> 
> Instead I managed 40 min on the bike, interval training to Cardio Coach volume 3, then 30 min steady state on the cross trainer set to level 6.
> 
> I'm hoping that a good nights sleep will leave me feeling better so I'm going to try and get an early night.


 Take it easy mate. You're almost there now so play safe.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Take it easy mate. You're almost there now so play safe.


 Thanks mate.

My morning workout was

15 min warm up on the bike

Decline bench 3 X 8

Dumbbell bench 3 x 8

Top of the head press 2 x 8, 1 x 10

all done with 60 seconds between sets

the program then called for clean and press but that wasnt going to happen.


----------



## BestBefore1989

My PM workout was

15 min warm up on the bike

Dumbbell Incline press 4 sets of 20

Cable lateral raise 4 sets of 20

Dumbbell fly 4 sets of 20

Bench Press 3 sets of 20

Close grip press 3 sets of 20

Decline EZ bar skull crushers 3 sets of 20

all done with 30 seconds between sets


----------



## BestBefore1989

Caught the sun over the weekend so I'm nice and red.

Am workout

15 min on the bike

Bench press 3 X 8

Barbell seated press 3 X 8

Incline Bench press 3 X 8

Arnold Press 3 X 8

weighted Dips 2 X 8, 1 X 5

All done with 60 seconds rest between sets


----------



## BestBefore1989

PM workout

15 min on the bike

Lateral raise 4 X 15

Incline fly 4 X 20

Fly 4 X 15

Behind neck OHP 4 X 15

Front raise 4 X 12

Rope push down 26,16,11

All done with 30 seconds between sets.


----------



## Stephen9069

Double sessions  thats madness mate whats the reasoning behind it ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> Double sessions  thats madness mate whats the reasoning behind it ?


 Trying to maximise weight loss whilst maintaining muscle mass, so I dropped my morning cardio and replaced it with resistance work.


----------



## BestBefore1989

AM workout

15 min on the bike

Sissy squats 3 X 8

Leg press 3 X 8

GHR 3 X 6 ( raised the foot setting to target hamstrings more)

All done with 60 seconds between sets.

The program had called for stiff-legged dead-lift but I am avoiding any lower back work at present.


----------



## BestBefore1989

PM workout

15 min on the bike

Leg extensions 4 X 20

Lunges 4 X 20

Leg press 4 X 20

30 seconds between sets


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was supposed to be my rest day but work commitments mean that I shan't be able to train tomorrow morning so I did a short workout tonight.

40 min on the bike doing interval training to Cardio Coach volume 2

then I threw in a few sets of leg raises and a plank before a long overdue stretching routine.


----------



## Keeks

Looks like you're putting in some good work! :thumbup1:

Have a lovely bank holiday weekend!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Looks like you're putting in some good work! :thumbup1:
> 
> Have a lovely bank holiday weekend!


 Thanks Hun,

I shan't tell you about the chocolate egg I plan to eat this weekend, as your still prepping for your next show and that wouldn't be fair :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thats my last workout in the bag before a long weekend of eating what ever I fancy :thumb

15 min warm up

decline bench 3 sets of 8

dumbbell bench 3 sets of 8

top of the head press 10, 10, 8

all done with 60 seconds rest


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thats my last workout in the bag before a long weekend of eating what ever I fancy :thumb
> 
> 15 min warm up
> 
> decline bench 3 sets of 8
> 
> dumbbell bench 3 sets of 8
> 
> top of the head press 10, 10, 8
> 
> all done with 60 seconds rest


 Enjoy.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I took photos for the 12 Week Transformation Challenge today

I'm still 5 weeks out from my holiday so after this weekend I shall continue to diet, but shall aim for 1 or 2 lbs a week max


----------



## BestBefore1989

jumped on the scales this morning at 198.6 lbs. Same weight as last week.

Given that ate a a 15 inch "GoGo Special Super" pizza , with chocolate cake for desert and washed down with two cans of coke last night, I'm happy with that :thumb


----------



## Mingster

Looking good mate. Bang on target.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ares said:


> The 2017 Transformation Challenge vote is now open.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/299586-uk-m-2017-12-week-transformation-challenge-voting-thread/?do=embed


----------



## BestBefore1989

Having gone from dieting to eating rich food and chocolate, it stopped feeling like a treat before the 4 days were over, and I honestly find the idea of an egg white omelette far more appealing right now than the idea of chocolate.

I have no idea how much weight I will have put on and I shan't bother weighting myself till Saturday.

AM workout

15 min on the bike

Bench press 3 X 8

Barbell seated press 3 X 8

Incline Bench press 3 X 8

Arnold Press 3 X 8

weighted Dips 3 X 8

All done with 60 seconds rest between sets


----------



## BestBefore1989

PM workout wasnt a very good one

15 min of warm up on the bike

Lateral raise 4 X 15

Fly 4 X 20 (but should have been incline flys)

Behind neck OHP 4 X 15

Front raise 4 X 15

All done with 30 seconds between sets.

even though I cut the workout short I was still totally spent at the end of it.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> PM workout wasnt a very good one
> 
> 15 min of warm up on the bike
> 
> Lateral raise 4 X 15
> 
> Fly 4 X 20 (but should have been incline flys)
> 
> Behind neck OHP 4 X 15
> 
> Front raise 4 X 15
> 
> All done with 30 seconds between sets.
> 
> even though I cut the workout short I was still totally spent at the end of it.


 You'll be pretty drained from all that dieting mate. A couple of meals won't sort that out overnight. Don't expect too much from yourself.


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> PM workout wasnt a very good one
> 
> 15 min of warm up on the bike
> 
> Lateral raise 4 X 15
> 
> Fly 4 X 20 (but should have been incline flys)
> 
> Behind neck OHP 4 X 15
> 
> Front raise 4 X 15
> 
> All done with 30 seconds between sets.
> 
> even though I cut the workout short I was still totally spent at the end of it.


 Im not surprised with double sessions mate when are your dropping back to single sessions ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> Im not surprised with double sessions mate when are your dropping back to single sessions ?


 I was due to change my program this week but I haven't decided on what to run.

I want to maintain this body fat level or even continue to cut it back but slowly between now and my holiday in 5 weeks time.


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was due to change my program this week but I haven't decided on what to run.
> 
> I want to maintain this body fat level or even continue to cut it back but slowly between now and my holiday in 5 weeks time.


 Cant you do what you done last time when you done your transformation ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> Cant you do what you done last time when you done your transformation ?


 Ended my last transformation the day before I flew on holiday so I did 2 weeks of no exercise and vast amounts of eating and drinking.

LOL I put on 21 lbs


----------



## BestBefore1989

AM workout done

15 min on the bike

Squats 3 sets of 8 (felt good to squat again even if it was only light)

Leg press 2 sets of 8, 1 of 10

SLDL 3 sets of 8

GHR 1 set of 5 (felt a twinge so left it there)

60 seconds between sets


----------



## BestBefore1989

PM workout

15 min on the bike

Leg extensions 4 sets of 20

Kettlebell swings 4 sets of 20

lunges 4 sets of 20

leg press 4 sets of 20

should have been 30 seconds between sets but took longer on the kettle bell swigs as I was fighting for breath.

LOL had to sit on the leg press for 5 min before I dared try to get up.

Glad its only cardio tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just did cardio this morning, 45 min on the cross trainer and some streatching.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Decided to go back to a 4 day split working compounds; Squat, Bench, OHP and Deadlift on an 4 week cycle. 8,6,3 and de-load.

The plan is to start very light. Weight will be controlled by a combination of morning cardio but mainly by diet.

The aim is maintenance or slow recomposition as I have enough loose skin around my waist now as it is.

This morning was a warm up on the bike and feeling out the weight I want to run for the Squat and Bench. I did 4 sets of 5 reps on both.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jumped on the scales this morning and weight in at 204.6lbs so over the Easter week I have put on 6 lbs :whistling:

I plan to diet for the next 4 weeks but not as aggressively as I have been.

I am planning a back workout this morning that will include dead lifts. I'm a little nervous but the plan is for very light weight and to make sure form is good.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Back workout

15 min on the bike warming up

Dead Lifts, warm up sets 5,5,3. working sets 3 sets of 8

Supermans 4 sets of 10

GHR slow negatives ( well they started out as slow but got faster) 4 sets of 5

Leg Raises 4 sets of 10


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Jumped on the scales this morning and weight in at 204.6lbs so over the Easter week I have put on 6 lbs :whistling:
> 
> I plan to diet for the next 4 weeks but not as aggressively as I have been.
> 
> I am planning a back workout this morning that will include dead lifts. I'm a little nervous but the plan is for very light weight and to make sure form is good.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 141346


 too many hot cross buns and easter eggs !


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> too many hot cross buns and easter eggs !


 Yes mate, and they where Yummy :drool:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today's workout was

15 min on the bike

Bench press warm up sets 2 X 5, 1 X 3.

Bench press working sets 2 X 8 1 X 10

Incline Bench press 3 X 10, 1 X 9

Bent over row 4 X 10

Crunches 4 X 15


----------



## BestBefore1989

40 min of intervals on the cross trainer this morning followed by 20 min of stretching.


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> 40 min of intervals on the cross trainer this morning followed by 20 min of stretching.


 Good work on the consistency with the cardio mate i keep telling my self that tomorrow im going to start the only problem is tomorrow comes to quick lol and then it never happens.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Another 40 min of intervals on the cross trainer this morning.

Planning some mobility work before I do legs tonight


----------



## BestBefore1989

My warm up for tonight's workout was mobility work. I haven't used my foam roller for a while and DAM it hurt!

The mobility work took quite a while and I also videoed my workout which caused everything to take longer than it should have and the upshot was that I missed out some work.

What I did do was

Squats warm up sets 5,5,3

Squats working sets 3 sets of 8

nothing heavy but nice and deep.

Legpress 4 sets of 12


----------



## Stephen9069

Strong squatting mate and cant argue with depth on them


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didn't train this morning, tonight was 40 min of interval training on the bike to Cardio Coach Vol 2 then lots of streatching


----------



## BestBefore1989

Struggled to get going this morning but in the end I managed

OHP warm up 5,5,3

OHP working sets 8, 8, 8

Lateral raise of 10

Dips 4 sets of 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

the diet was going so well, but watching the football and its only half time and Ive eaten 350g of belgian milk chocolate Easter egg :surrender:


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> the diet was going so well, but watching the football and its only half time and Ive eaten 350g of belgian milk chocolate Easter egg :surrender:


 mmmmmm easter egg chocolate is the best.

one easter egg wont hurt mate and you have been smashing training consistently for a while now


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings cardio was interval training on the cross trainer, and I turned the resistance up to level 18 to try and burn off some of last nights excesses.


----------



## BestBefore1989

40 min interval training done on the bike to Cardio Coach Volume 3

Now I'm off to see Guardians of the Galaxy Volume 2 :thumb

 Im 54, going on 14 :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I jumped on the scales this morning at 202.2 lbs so that's a drop of 2.4 lbs which I'm happy with.

 Finally got into my gym at about lunch time

15 min on the bike warming up

Dead lifts, 6 sets, 3 warm ups and 3 working sets. I'm still using very light weights as my back doesn't feel right. There is no pain and I videoed my lifts and my form looks good to me so I shall just slowly build back up the weight and see what happens.

Supermans 4 sets

GHR only managed 3 sets as my Hams and calves where screaming!

Leg raises 4 sets


----------



## BestBefore1989

Not a good gym session today

normal 15 min on the bike

Bench press warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 6,6,7

Incline bench 10,8 at this point I had such a bad head ache that I felt sick so I stopped the workout.

Annoyingly just 10 min after walking out of the gym the headache is almost totally gone.

I'm wondering if it was a blood pressure thing as the 7th rep of the last set of flat bench was everything I had.


----------



## Stephen9069

write it off and smash the next one mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was a rest day, I did plan a little am cardio but it didn't happen. What did happen though is that for some reason I ate everything in site. I must have had at least 4 days calories today. I'm even snacking as I type.

It got to about 11am and I had already exceeded the days food intake when I recognised that today was going to be one of those days, so rather than fight myself I allowed myself 1 days grace. I shall be back on diet tomorrow morning and with luck I will manage to end the week at the same weight that I started it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Started the day with 40 min interval training on the cross trainer followed up with 20 min of stretching.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Had a hard time in the gym tonight.

I don't know why but I was in a very negative frame of mind, I tried a new warm up/mobility routine and didn't like it nor did my knees.

I them seemed to try to talk myself out of every lift. I was having negative thought about everything over 100Kg and oddly it was only when I had worked up to 125kg that I felt confident un-racking the bar.

I at least managed to do my min required lifts of:

squats warm ups 5,5,3

working sets 3 sets of 6

Leg Press 4 sets of 12


----------



## BestBefore1989

Managed an hour on the bike working out to Cardio Coach Volume 5

1.Warm-up
2.Steady
3.Challenge 1 (3 level-3 hill climbs each for 4 min., 2 minute break between each)
4.Steady
5.Challenge 2 (6 level-3 sprints, each for 1min., 30sec break between each)
6.Steady
7.Challenge 3 (4 level-4 treks (combined incline+sprint), each for 30sec., 90sec break between each)
8.Cool-down


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> Managed an hour on the bike working out to Cardio Coach Volume 5
> 
> 1.Warm-up
> 2.Steady
> 3.Challenge 1 (3 level-3 hill climbs each for 4 min., 2 minute break between each)
> 4.Steady
> 5.Challenge 2 (6 level-3 sprints, each for 1min., 30sec break between each)
> 6.Steady
> 7.Challenge 3 (4 level-4 treks (combined incline+sprint), each for 30sec., 90sec break between each)
> 8.Cool-down


 That sounds brutal mate i would die lol

1. warm up

2. die

3. cry into a tub of ice cream lol

thats my attempt at cardio


----------



## BestBefore1989

this morning was 30 min steady state cardio on the cross trainer jacked up to level 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights session was

15 min warm up on the bike

OHP 5,5,3,6,6,9

Chin ups 4 sets of 8

Lateral raises 4 sets of 10

Dips 4 sets of 12


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didn't get to do a workout this morning, so I did a good one tonight

1 hour on the bike working out to Cardio Coach Volume 7



Track

Time


Description


1.

5:28


*Warm up* - Brief warm-up to prepare you for the challenges ahead. Unlike Candace's version, V6 Sean style moves right into the first challenge. Level 1 exertion - zone 1 heart rate working to reach level 2.


2.

21:01


*Challenge 1* - Make way for a quick transition. As soon as the warm up is over, Sean will direct you to get on cadence and begin your first of 4 climbs. You will have 3 minutes to reach your orange zone heart rate, so do it steadily. Once you reach the 3 minute mark, you will climb at a level 3 for 2 solid minutes. Be mindful of the level 3/4 sprint at the top of the hill. The road will flatten out and it's off to the races as you finish the first interval with a level 3 or 4 sprint for one minute. Take the 2 minute break and get ready for 3 more just like the first!


3.

3:37


*Brief rest / Steady - *If you didn't notice, the first challenge is 21 minutes and if you do it right, your heart rate should average 85% for more than a third of the challenge. That means, it's time now to get your rest. Jump into a level 2 effort when you are ready.


4.

9:47


*Challenge 2 - *Now that you are rested up, it's time to hit challenge 2. In this challenge you will be asked to sprint at a level 3 effort for a 1:1 work to rest ratio. That's 1 minute work and 1 minute rest. You have 5 sprints in the challenge.


5.

3:04


*Steady 2 - *Take it back to a level 2 and find your green zone heart rate.


6.

16:12


*Challenge 3 *- Challenge 3 is short and sweet. It starts off with a level 2 climb for one minute and moves into a level 3 climb for two minutes. Just when your heart rate peaks in the orange zone and you are feeling the effects of your anaerobic threshold, the mountain spikes straight up to a level 4 for the remaining minute. Dig in!


7.

4:01


*Cool down -* Now that the hard part is over, it's time to enjoy the thought of knowing you've made it through a tough workout. Level 1 exertion and zone 1 heart rate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jumped on the scales this morning and I'm 201.8 lbs so next to no movement from last week. I am happy with that but my concern now is next week.

Due to work I need to be away and will have limited control over my diet for 3 days and two nights and I shall not have access to a gym. If I can get to the end of next week and still be the same weight I will be very happy.


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning was steady state cardio, 30 min done on the cross trainer at level 11

tonight was deadlifts

standard 15 min warm up on the bike

Deadlifts warm up sets 5,5,3 working sets 8,6,9

Supermans 4 sets of 10

GHR 3 sets of 5 slow neg,

Leg raises 4 sets of 12


----------



## BestBefore1989

I really wasnt in the mood today. I ache and I have no energy so rather than sap my strength further with 15 min on the bike the only warm up I did today was the first 3 sets of bench press.

Bench press warm up sets 5,5,3

Bench press working sets 8,6,6

Bent over rows 4 sets of 10

Incline bench 3 sets of 10 and 1 set of 15


----------



## BestBefore1989

Due to work commitments I haven't trained all week and have had little control over my diet for 3 days this week, so I was very pleased when I jumped on the scales this morning to find that I had only put on just over 2 lbs. :thumb

Sadly I have managed to pick up a bug from somewhere, sneezing a lot and the glands in my neck hurt so the plan for this morning is 4,000 mg of Vitamin C and some cardio. Only a week to go till I hit the beach :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Due to work commitments I haven't trained all week and have had little control over my diet for 3 days this week, so I was very pleased when I jumped on the scales this morning to find that I had only put on just over 2 lbs. :thumb
> 
> Sadly I have managed to pick up a bug from somewhere, sneezing a lot and the glands in my neck hurt so the plan for this morning is 4,000 mg of Vitamin C and some cardio. Only a week to go till I hit the beach :thumbup1:


 We're all in the wars atm. Watch out Greshie lol.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> We're all in the wars atm. Watch out Greshie lol.


 Moi? Fit as a fiddle at the moment ...fingers crossed . :huh:

#keepyourbugsawayfromme :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I am a little under the weather and it was very warm in my gym today, which might explain why todays workout felt harder than it should have.

I managed

15 min warm up on the bike

5 - 10 min of mobility work

squats warm up sets 5,5,3

working sets 8,6,5

Leg press 4 sets of 12

GHR 3 sets of 5

Only posting up the last set, not the best set up resulting in the bar being off centre but a comfortable 5 reps.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'm not feeling well at all today, the sore throat has really taken hold so I am not training, I need all my energy to recover. I don't want to be ill on my holiday.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm not feeling well at all today, the sore throat has really taken hold so I am not training, I need all my energy to recover. I don't want to be ill on my holiday.


 Aye. Sod training. Holidays are special. Get well soon mate.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm not feeling well at all today, the sore throat has really taken hold so I am not training, I need all my energy to recover. I don't want to be ill on my holiday.


 Hope you feel better soon, you don't want to be ill on your holiday !


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Aye. Sod training. Holidays are special. Get well soon mate.





Greshie said:


> Hope you feel better soon, you don't want to be ill on your holiday !


 Thanks Gents. I am taking my vitamins and resting up as much as possible


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jumped on the scales this morning and I am 204.2 lbs

I am happy with that given I have done no exercise for ages, weight has been controlled purely by diet.

I'm off now to eat and drink what ever I fancy for 10 days so I am sure my weight will be going up


----------



## BestBefore1989

Back form my holidays which I thoroughly enjoyed.

Though not as hot as here, we had some lovely weather which I enjoyed on the beach, and on the cloudy days I wandered around Almunecar's old town's cobbled, steep and winding streets, with its flower laden, whitewashed buildings. Resting in the shade in the squares and courtyards we found, drinking cappuccinos at the cafes and eating paella from the restaurants. :drool:

I got on my scales this morning and it would appear that I have put on a lb for every day I was away on holiday, so over the next couple of months I shall try to cut back down to the 200lb mark.

I have so much house work to catch up on but I plan to write up an exercise/workout plan over the weekend and start on Monday.


----------



## Stephen9069

Glad you had a good holiday mate and thats not bad on the weight gain it wont take you to long to shift that at all.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I started the day with a couple of Sun Salutations as after two weeks of inactivity I feel as flexible as a brick.

I shall find and maintain a calorie deficit with the aim of dropping 8 - 10 pounds over the next 8 weeks, and I have decided to gently ease myself back into training with an A/B split, 3 day a week, resistance plan starting nice and light, working to regain some of the strength I lost cutting for the holiday.

It felt good to get back under a bar 

I did 15 min warm up on the bike

*Squats* ( I don't like to squat heavy on dead lift day so I basically did the warm up sets scheduled for Wednesdays workout )

Warm up 3 sets of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 2 @ 85Kg

*Bench Press*

Warm up 3 sets of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 2

Working sets 3 sets of 5 @ 95Kg ( I may have messed up my maths as these felt heaver than I believe they should for a week 1 workout. Certainly heaver than the squats or Deadlifts felt)

*Dead lifts *

Warm up 2 sets of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 2

Working sets 1 sets of 5 @ 100Kg

*Dips* 3 sets of 5

*Abs roller* 3 sets of 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight was my first B workout easing myself back into lifting.

15 min warm up on the bike and my normal mobility routine

*Squats*

warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2

Working sets 3 X 5 at 110Kg

*OHP*

warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2

working sets 3 X 10 at 50Kg

*Pedlay Rows*

warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2

working sets 3 X 10 at 70Kg

*Chin ups*

3 X 5

*Leg raises*

3 X 10

I videoed the squats just to make sure I was getting deep enought


----------



## BestBefore1989

Last workout of week 1

15 min warm up on the bike then mobility routine

*Squats* ( just did the warm up sets scheduled for Mondays workout )

Warm up 3 sets of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 2 @ 90Kg

*Bench Press*

Warm up 3 sets of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 2

Working sets 3 sets of 5 @ 97.5Kg

*Dead lifts *

Warm up 2 sets of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 2

Working sets 1 sets of 5 @ 110Kg

*GHR*

3 sets of 5


----------



## BestBefore1989

My diet has been loose all week, cake, biscuits, chocolate; you name it Ive had it. I have done no cardio and have only worked out the 3 times.

I was expecting my weight to be about the same as last week and my plan was, once I had an idea of what maintenance was, to then start adjusting things until I am loosing approx 1lb to 2 lb a week.

I jumped on the scales this morning and I'm 208.8lb so that's a drop of over 3lbs which I am truly surprised at.

I'm going to make sure my protein intake stays high enough but other than that I shall just carry on as is until my weight levels out or starts going back up and then look again.


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> My diet has been loose all week, cake, biscuits, chocolate; you name it Ive had it. I have done no cardio and have only worked out the 3 times.
> 
> I was expecting my weight to be about the same as last week and my plan was, once I had an idea of what maintenance was, to then start adjusting things until I am loosing approx 1lb to 2 lb a week.
> 
> I jumped on the scales this morning and I'm 208.8lb so that's a drop of over 3lbs which I am truly surprised at.
> 
> I'm going to make sure my protein intake stays high enough but other than that I shall just carry on as is until my weight levels out or starts going back up and then look again.


 you: eats crap through the week, no cardio and less lifting = loses weight

Me: eats crap through the week, no cardio, 5 heavy sessions = 5lbs weight gain :huh: :confused1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> you: eats crap through the week, no cardio and less lifting = loses weight
> 
> Me: eats crap through the week, no cardio, 5 heavy sessions = 5lbs weight gain :huh: :confused1:


 LOL I just ate less crap this week than last week


----------



## BestBefore1989

Work commitments resulted in a poor choice for lunch,and a very late workout, in fact I have only just finished.

I did my normal 15 min warm up on the bike and mobility routine

*Squats*

warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2

Working sets 3 X 5 at 115Kg

*OHP*

warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2

working sets 3 X 10 at 52.5Kg

*Pedlay Rows*

warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2

working sets 3 X 10 at 75Kg

*Chin ups*

2 X 5 My forearms really don't like chin ups

*Leg raises*

3 X 11

At only week 2 of my planned 8 weeks of progression this felt MUCH harder than it should have. I am hoping its just down to a bad day at work and not a sign that I'm going to failing before I'm even half way into the plan.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Work commitments resulted in a poor choice for lunch,and a very late workout, in fact I have only just finished.
> 
> I did my normal 15 min warm up on the bike and mobility routin
> 
> At only week 2 of my planned 8 weeks of progression this felt MUCH harder than it should have. I am hoping its just down to a bad day at work and not a sign that I'm going to failing before I'm even half way into the plan.


 A long day at work is bound to affect an evening workout ... stop worrying ! :thumb (plus you are a more 'mature' lifter so don't quite have the energy levels of someone half your age! :tongue: )


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> A long day at work is bound to affect an evening workout ... stop worrying ! :thumb (plus you are a more 'mature' lifter so don't quite have the energy levels of someone half your age! :tongue: )


 :lol: Thanks mate :crying:

I'm looking more 'mature' nowadays as well. I decided to stop dying my hair thinking that with out the dye I would have that salt and pepper look 

but instead I am full on white in patches :surrender:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> (plus you are a more 'mature' lifter so don't quite have the energy levels of someone half your age! :tongue: )


 Ooooooeeeeeerrrrrrr.........ouch.......I think a good supply of purple and red gummi bears would work wonders....works for me...but then I am special..?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ooooooeeeeeerrrrrrr.........ouch.......I think a good supply of purple and red gummi bears would work wonders....works for me...but then I am special..?


 :bounce: Flubs :bounce:

welcome back :thumb

Ive seen you post in a couple of places but didn't want to stalk you on other peoples threads.

So glad to see you back  will you be keeping a thread of your training now your back in the gym? if so let me know and I will follow & support you.

Oh and yes, your special. Gummi bears never did do it for me.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout went well

*Squats*

Warm up 3 sets of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 2 @ 95Kg

*Bench Press*

Warm up 3 sets of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 2

Working sets 3 sets of 5 @ 100Kg

*Dead lifts *

Warm up 2 sets of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 2

Working sets 1 sets of 5 @ 120Kg

*Weighted Dips* 3 sets of 5

*Abs roller* 3 sets of 10


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> :bounce: [Redacted] :bounce:
> 
> welcome back :thumb
> 
> Ive seen you post in a couple of places but didn't want to stalk you on other peoples threads.
> 
> So glad to see you back  will you be keeping a thread of your training now your back in the gym? if so let me know and I will follow & support you.
> 
> Oh and yes, your special. Gummi bears never did do it for me.


 Hey there BB, I might start one, not so sure at the mo. I've been back at the gym about a week and a bit. I'm on a slow burn for the next two weeks, then planning to start push pull legs routine, no big weights, but not tweeny ones. I guess I could do a weekly dribble on my gym visits....ya know....like last night when I had to do a fit test (snicker snicker) and threw myself backwards off the treadmill with great gusto....oh yes...''twas a beautiful thing, like a bouncing bomb with legs straight across the mats.... :lol: .....

and.......and....Gummi bears don't work for you? I'm flubbergusted....(see what I did there?....yes it's true, I have my own language....cough....)....it's prolly a good thing as I would like to corner the gummi bear market myself....

ps...stick with the white locks, its distinguished....look at Gershwin, a right 'ainsome geezer if there ever was one, not to mention Lord Ming, I do think you are all three very lovely.

If I don't answer you on anything it's cos I'm having trouble signing in theses days. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't....

take care you and hope the fam are all well.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there BB, I might start one, not so sure at the mo. I've been back at the gym about a week and a bit. I'm on a slow burn for the next two weeks, then planning to start push pull legs routine, no big weights, but not tweeny ones. I guess I could do a weekly dribble on my gym visits....ya know....like last night when I had to do a fit test (snicker snicker) and threw myself backwards off the treadmill with great gusto....oh yes...''twas a beautiful thing, like a bouncing bomb with legs straight across the mats.... :lol: .....
> 
> and.......and....Gummi bears don't work for you? I'm flubbergusted....(see what I did there?....yes it's true, I have my own language....cough....)....it's prolly a good thing as I would like to corner the gummi bear market myself....
> 
> ps...stick with the white locks, its distinguished....look at Gershwin, a right 'ainsome geezer if there ever was one, not to mention Lord Ming, I do think you are all three very lovely.
> 
> If I don't answer you on anything it's cos I'm having trouble signing in theses days. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't....
> 
> take care you and hope the fam are all well.


 A fitness test ! are you at a new gym or did you have to do that as you where re-joining?

either way I'm glad your back in the gym and I'm guessing/hoping your in a better place in general.

My wife is NOT a fan of the patchy white hair, I just don't want to be bothered dying it anymore.

The Fam are all fine thanks Hun.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> A fitness test ! are you at a new gym or did you have to do that as you where re-joining?
> 
> either way I'm glad your back in the gym and I'm guessing/hoping your in a better place in general.
> 
> My wife is NOT a fan of the patchy white hair, I just don't want to be bothered dying it anymore.
> 
> The Fam are all fine thanks Hun.


 I'm at the same gym, but I asked for a fitness test so I could gauge where I am. I did other stuff too. My strength is down massively but I can improve on that.

One of the guys I used to train with has added me to his family gym membership so I can go and do sauna, steam room if I want, wahaaayyeeeeeeee......I've bought a mahooosive towel to wrap round me as I'm not a fan of getting my bod out, and it's a little larger than normal just now. Luckily, I have really small fingers and toes?...both of which I can poke out from the towel thereby confusing the locals into thinking I'm just wearing a padded towel?

i....I....think that will work for a few weeks....ahem...  ......


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didn't get into my gym until about 8pm tonight, so I was expecting things to be harder than they where.

normal warm up and mobility stuff, then

*Squats*

warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2

Working sets 3 X 5 at 120Kg

*OHP*

warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2

working sets 3 X 10 at 55Kg

*Pedlay Rows*

warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2

working sets 3 X 10 at 80Kg

*GHR*

3 X 5

*Hyper-extensions*

3 X 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Woke up this morning and jumped on the scales. I'm 209 lbs. That's 0.2 lbs difference from last week which is as good as maintenance in my mind, whilst eating what ever I feel like. 

My plan now is to add in mobility work on two of the days that I'm not training. :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Woke up this morning and jumped on the scales. I'm 209 lbs. That's 0.2 lbs difference from last week which is as good as maintenance in my mind, *whilst eating what ever I feel like*.
> 
> LAA LAA LAA LAAAAAAAAA........not listeninnnnnnnnnnng!!!!!
> 
> :rage:  x


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Woke up this morning and jumped on the scales. I'm 209 lbs. That's 0.2 lbs difference from last week which is as good as maintenance in my mind,* whilst eating what ever I feel like*.
> 
> My plan now is to add in mobility work on two of the days that I'm not training. :thumbup1:


 Do I hear "Pies" ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Do I hear "Pies" ?


 Yes mate but to be honest, having over indulged on holiday, I have not been going too mad. I'm still making plenty of good food choices, but if I fancy pie and chips and ice cream I will have it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

My job has steadily been going down hill as new bosses have to stamp there authority on things by insisting on making changes for the sake of it.

As a result I have only just got in from work and I'm knackered. No point in doing my workout now just because I planned it for Monday. I will try and fit it in tomorrow morning instead.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Finaly got to do my workout and it wasnt great

Normal warm up and mobility stuff

*Squats*

Warm up 3 sets of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 2 @ 100Kg

*Bench Press *

Warm up 3 sets of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 2

Working sets 2 sets of 5 @ 102.5Kg 3rd set I only managed 4 :surrender: ( I'm going to put it down to the heat and try again at this weight later in the week)

*Dead lifts *

Warm up 2 sets of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 2

Working sets 1 sets of 5 @ 130Kg

*Weighted Dips* 3 sets of 5

*Leg raises* 3 sets of 12 ( should have done Abs roller but I messed up)


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> My job has steadily been going down hill as new bosses have to stamp there authority on things by insisting on making changes for the sake of it.
> 
> As a result I have only just got in from work and I'm knackered. No point in doing my workout now just because I planned it for Monday. I will try and fit it in tomorrow morning instead.


 Bosses ruin every job mate. It's what they do.


----------



## Keeks

Yep, the top dogs have a way of changing things for the worse! My jobs been going downhill for a while now so I'm getting out, start a new job on Monday, excited but bricking it too, but can't plod on unhappily forever eh?!

Hope you're well anyway and hope works settles down.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Yep, the top dogs have a way of changing things for the worse! My jobs been going downhill for a while now so I'm getting out, start a new job on Monday, excited but bricking it too, but can't plod on unhappily forever eh?!
> 
> Hope you're well anyway and hope works settles down.


 Congrats and I wish you all the best in your new position.

X


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Congrats and I wish you all the best in your new position.
> 
> X


 Thank you!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Another late workout due to work

I don't know if heat and the recent stresses of work are getting to me but it was far from a good workout

normal warm up and mobility stuff, then

*Squats*

warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2

Working sets 1 X 1 at 130Kg and it felt terrible. I re racked it and took a minute before doing a set of 5, which don't look too bad on video but also felt far from comfortable so I decided to leave my squats there

*OHP*

warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2

working sets 3 X 10 at 57.5Kg

*Pedlay Rows*

warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2

working sets 3 X 10 at 85Kg


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> Another late workout due to work
> 
> I don't know if heat and the recent stresses of work are getting to me but it was far from a good workout
> 
> normal warm up and mobility stuff, then
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2
> 
> Working sets 1 X 1 at 130Kg and it felt terrible. I re racked it and took a minute before doing a set of 5, which don't look too bad on video but also felt far from comfortable so I decided to leave my squats there
> 
> *OHP*
> 
> warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2
> 
> working sets 3 X 10 at 57.5Kg
> 
> *Pedlay Rows*
> 
> warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2
> 
> working sets 3 X 10 at 85Kg


 Fingers crossed things settle soon for you mate then you can get back to smashing it


----------



## Mingster

You're still getting it done mate. That's the important thing.


----------



## BestBefore1989

So today was bench press but when I did the first set I released that I had on a slippery tee shirt and instead of pushing myself into the bench I was pushing myself along the bench.

I remembered seeing a tip on a YouTube channel that recommended placing resistance bands on the bench so that the rubber grips.

This worked great while benching but was not so cleaver before or after the set. Now perhaps I should have used lower resistance bands, and they didn't mention anything about taking care when using an adjustable bench.

I videoed the third set so you'd see what I'm talking about






:lol: :surrender:

I was pleased with today's workout

*Squats*

Warm up 3 sets of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 2

Working sets 3 sets of 5 @ 125Kg

*Bench Press*

Warm up 3 sets of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 2

Working sets 3 sets of 5 @ 102.5Kg

*Dead lifts *

Warm up 2 sets of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 2

Working sets 1 sets of 5 @ 140Kg

*GHR*

3 X 5

*Hyper-extensions*

3 X 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

after a very long and very frustrating day at work I wasnt expecting much from tonight's workout but it went well and I vented some anger.

*Squats*

warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2

Working sets 3 X 5 at 130Kg

*OHP*

warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2

working sets 3 X 5 at 60Kg

*Pedlay Rows*

warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2

working sets 3 X 10 at 90Kg

*Leg raises* 3 sets of 12


----------



## 25434

The power of an angry workout....rarrrrrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhh........fab! Gwaaan you 'ainsome silver fox you.....work through it....beeg hugs mister..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Normal mobility work followed by

*Squats*

Warm up 3 sets of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 2 @ 105Kg

*Bench Press *

Warm up 3 sets of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 2

Working sets 3 sets of 5 @ 105Kg

*Dead lifts *

Warm up 2 sets of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 2

Working sets 1 sets of 5 @ 150Kg

*Weighted Dips* 3 sets of 5

*Abs Rollers* 3 sets of 12


----------



## 25434

ab rollers.....ouch....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> ab rollers.....ouch....


 my lats and triceps tire faster than my abs :surrender:


----------



## BestBefore1989

weighted in this morning at 209lbs so that now a month at the same weight .

According to my bathroom scales my body fat percentage went up this week :confused1: Its probably a one off reading, but I shall start recording my diet again to ensure I'm eating enough protein.

I have been planning a PHAT style workout from August and would like to start it as lean as possible. Life is quite stressful for me at the moment (I have made the decision to find a new job after just two years in my current job). but despite all that, I have still managed to make some strength gains over the last month.

I am still no where near where I once was, but I'm going in the right direction so I am torn as I want to cut body fat but I don't want to put the progress I have been making in jeopardy.

Anyway, off to my gym now for the last workout of week 4 of my current plan.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I am torn as I want to cut body fat but I don't want to put the progress


 Make you mind up mate, or you'll not make the progress you want on either.

There's probably no reason why you can;t progress with the weights whilst maintaining a fairly steady body weight. And the more muscle you add the better your body fat % regardless of the scales.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Make you mind up mate, or you'll not make the progress you want on either.
> 
> There's probably no reason why you can;t progress with the weights whilst maintaining a fairly steady body weight. And the more muscle you add the better your body fat % regardless of the scales.


 One of the recent changes I made to my warm up /mobility routine was to drop the 15 min bike work and to replace it with hip circle band work and squat jumps.

3 sets of 10 squat jumps leave me panting so I clearly would benefit from doing more cardio work. My plan is to leave the diet alone, to add in some cardio and see I can cut a little body fat whilst continuing to add strength that way.

Today's workout was

*Squats*

warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2

Working sets 3 X 5 at 135Kg

*OHP*

warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2

working sets 3 X 10 at 62.5Kg

*Pedlay Rows*

warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2

working sets 3 X 10 at 95Kg

*GHR*

3 X 6 (I am really pleased that I finally seem to be making some progress with these)

*Hyper-extensions*

3 X 12


----------



## BestBefore1989

Normal mobility work followed by

*Squats*

Warm up 3 sets of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 2 @ 110Kg

*Bench Press *

Warm up 3 sets of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 2

Working sets 2 sets of 5 @ 107.5Kg 1 set of 4 reps, (I hit the hook on the last rep and then couldn't recover! I think I would have managed it otherwise but I will keep the weight the same for Saturdays workout.)

*Dead lifts *

Warm up 2 sets of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 2

Working sets 1 sets of 5 @ 150Kg (I miss read my workout plan these should have been 160Kg)

*Weighted Dips* 3 sets of 5

All in all not a bad workout but it would have helped if I could follow simple instructions.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Paying closer attention to my planned weights, today's workout was

*Squats*

warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2

Working sets 3 X 5 at 140Kg

*OHP*

warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2

working sets 1 X 5 & 1 X 4 at 65Kg 1 X 5 at 62.5Kg :thumbdown:

*Pedlay Rows*

warm up sets 3 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 2

working sets 3 X 5 at 100Kg

I started getting the hiccups during the squats, which became wind so I was belching all through the OHP's and became heartburn/ acidic belching whilst rowing. I didn't do the abs work that I had planned to finish the workout on, as to be honest, I was afraid I might throw up. :confused1:


----------



## Stephen9069

Cracking squatting mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back in from the gym. Had a short, late workout but due to other commitments I have this weekend it was the only time I could imagine getting it done.

Barbell Squat

Set 1 : 50.0x5
Set 2 : 50.0x5
Set 3 : 60.0x5
Set 4 : 85.0x3
Set 5 : 115.0x2

Barbell Bench Press

Set 1 : 45.0x5
Set 2 : 45.0x5
Set 3 : 55.0x5
Set 4 : 75.0x3
Set 5 : 95.0x2
Set 6 : 107.5x5
Set 7 : 107.5x5
Set 8 : 107.5x5

Barbell Deadlift

Set 1 : 70.0x5
Set 2 : 70.0x5
Set 3 : 100.0x3
Set 4 : 140.0x2
Set 5 : 160.0x5

I had forgotten that I can copy paste out of Jefit.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have too much going on right now, so once again I trained late and only did the basics and despite the rain it was very close and sticky in my gym.

Squats

Set 1 : 50.0x5
Set 2 : 50.0x5
Set 3 : 60.0x5
Set 4 : 85.0x3
Set 5 : 115.0x2
Set 6 : 145.0x5
Set 7 : 145.0x5
Set 8 : 145.0x5

OHP

Set 1 : 25.0x5
Set 2 : 25.0x5
Set 3 : 35.0x5
Set 4 : 45.0x3
Set 5 : 55.0x2
Set 6 : 65.0x5
Set 7 : 65.0x5
Set 8 : 65.0x4 ( :thumbdown: failed for the second week in a row)

Pedlay Rows

Set 1 : 60.0x5
Set 2 : 60.0x5
Set 3 : 65.0x5
Set 4 : 70.0x3
Set 5 : 85.0x2
Set 6 : 105.0x5
Set 7 : 105.0x5
Set 8 : 105.0x5

Videoed all 3 sets as I was unsure on depth of first set and second set the camera was badly aimed!


----------



## Stephen9069

Getting something done is what counts mate.


----------



## 25434

I just read your post in general BB, so very sorry about it. Will be thinking of you and your family today, what an awful thing. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I just read your post in general BB, so very sorry about it. Will be thinking of you and your family today, what an awful thing. X


 Thanks Hun. X


----------



## Stephen9069

X 2 with Flubs mate hope all is well and you and the family are ok mate.


----------



## Mingster

Yes, sorry to hear this mate. Hope you are all ok.

Scum of the earth these creatures.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> X 2 with Flubs mate hope all is well and you and the family are ok mate.





Mingster said:


> Yes, sorry to hear this mate. Hope you are all ok.
> 
> Scum of the earth these creatures.


 Thanks guys.

Life has been very stressful recently and I think I'd reached my saturation point as its like this whole event hasn't sunk in yet and is just washing over me. For example I had just spent £80 filling the car up, normally that kind of bad luck would wind me up and I would be ranting about how of course this couldn't happen when I'm low on fuel, no I have to pay for the getaway! but instead its just another thing on the list if you know what I mean.

I could do without the hassle of dealing with banks and the expense and hassle of replacing driving licences etc but the worst part of this all so far was seeing my wife finally break into tears.

She had been putting a brave face on the loss of so much stuff but when, as a result of them taking her car keys, we drove to halfords to purchase a Thatcham approved steering wheel lock and the frustration of struggling to put it on for the first time finally broke her resolve; that was the worst part of this so far.


----------



## 25434

Morning BB, I'm so sorry you and your family are having to deal with this, and yes it is distressing to have been robbed and see your loved ones in tears. The emotions are better out than in BB. Brave faces are well and good but strong emotions need to be allowed to air. I feel for your wife and you. You have to take the time to do all the stuff regarding replacing etc but....not to sound flippant at all....they are material things and eventually can be replaced. Feelings and emotions are slightly harder to deal.

You are a good loving man, and I know you will do all you can to secure your home and family. Hug all your girls. This wasn't anything you could do anything about. Thieves will theive, end of. Twats! (Sorry for that).

you have had a lot to deal with recently, jobs etc and all the teavelling. I'm not going to say chin up or anything cos when life slaps you in the chops it sucks, but...you can cope with this, take it one bit at a time, don't try to be brave all the time yourself either.

i won't bang on, but again, so sorry for you and family. Your wife will be ok, and crying and raging at the car lock is ok...ok? I've got one myself actually and regularly rant my head off at it, and I've only got a flippin' fourth hand Ford Fiesta! Ffs! 0-5 in two hours...hurrr hurr...

Be gentle on yourself BB, and give that useless pooch a nose tug for being....ummm.....well, useless! Awweee....poor ole boy....humph.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning BB, I'm so sorry you and your family are having to deal with this, and yes it is distressing to have been robbed and see your loved ones in tears. The emotions are better out than in BB. Brave faces are well and good but strong emotions need to be allowed to air. I feel for your wife and you. You have to take the time to do all the stuff regarding replacing etc but....not to sound flippant at all....they are material things and eventually can be replaced. Feelings and emotions are slightly harder to deal.
> 
> You are a good loving man, and I know you will do all you can to secure your home and family. Hug all your girls. This wasn't anything you could do anything about. Thieves will theive, end of. Twats! (Sorry for that).
> 
> you have had a lot to deal with recently, jobs etc and all the teavelling. I'm not going to say chin up or anything cos when life slaps you in the chops it sucks, but...you can cope with this, take it one bit at a time, don't try to be brave all the time yourself either.
> 
> i won't bang on, but again, so sorry for you and family. Your wife will be ok, and crying and raging at the car lock is ok...ok? I've got one myself actually and regularly rant my head off at it, and I've only got a flippin' fourth hand Ford Fiesta! Ffs! 0-5 in two hours...hurrr hurr...
> 
> Be gentle on yourself BB, and give that useless pooch a nose tug for being....ummm.....well, useless! Awweee....poor ole boy....humph.


 Thanks

X


----------



## Keeks

I can't see a post bit from others posts I'm thinking you've had some very shitty stuff going on. So sorry to hear that and I hope you and your family are all ok. Big hugs and take care. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> I can't see a post bit from others posts I'm thinking you've had some very shitty stuff going on. So sorry to hear that and I hope you and your family are all ok. Big hugs and take care. X


 Thanks Hun, my family are all fine and that's the main thing.


----------



## BestBefore1989

weighted in this morning and in up to 212.4lbs and my blood pressure is elevated but given whats been going on things could have been worse I guess.

I haven't trained since Tuesday and I have some how twisted my right ankle so I shall not be training squats etch until that's better again.

I am 6 weeks into an 8 week programme. I shall have a little think and decide if I want to pause it for a week repeat the last weeks workouts and continue to advance, so finishing in another 4 weeks time, or stop now and move on to a weight loss phase as I am sure I can do cardio on the bike without to much discomfort.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I managed to get a workout in

I put 15 min on the bike back in as part of the warm up, I skipped squats as my ankle is not up to it but I did manage

Bench Press

Set 1 : 45.0x5
Set 2 : 45.0x5
Set 3 : 55.0x5
Set 4 : 75.0x3
Set 5 : 95.0x2
Set 6 : 110.0x5
Set 7 : 110.0x5
Set 8 : 110.0x5

Barbell Dead-lift

Set 1 : 70.0x5
Set 2 : 70.0x5
Set 3 : 100.0x3
Set 4 : 120.0x2 (should have been 140 but I miss-loaded the bar)
Set 5 : 170.0x5

Dip

Set 1 : 22.5x5
Set 2 : 22.5x5
Set 3 : 22.5x5

Barbell Ab Rollout on Knees

Set 1 : 12 
Set 2 : 12 
Set 3 : 12


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning when cleaning my ears with a cotton bud I stupidly managed to compress the wax up against my ear drum. I now have ear ache and I'm deaf !

My right ankle still isn't quite right but I thought I would risk some squats and see how it went

I worked up to my last warm up set which was 120Kg X2 but it felt more like 180 than 120. My ankle was holding up but I decided not to go any heaver today.

OHP was just as uninspiring worked up to my working sets 1st set I got 65Kg X 5 2nd set I only got 3 so I dropped the weight to 60Kg for the last set of 5 and only just managed to squeeze those out.

I had to cut the workout short at that point but at least I got something done even if it want


----------



## 25434

Something is better than nothing BB. I SAID SOME>>>>> oh! sorry, thought you may not be able to hear what I typed? hurr hurr...see wut I did there? I know, I know...go forth and multiply right? :lol: :lol:

Have a good weekend. x


----------



## BestBefore1989

*Barbell Squat*

Set 1 : 50.0x5
Set 2 : 50.0x5
Set 3 : 60.0x5
Set 4 : 90.0x3
Set 5 : 120.0x5

*Barbell Bench Press*

Set 1 : 45.0x5
Set 2 : 45.0x5
Set 3 : 55.0x5
Set 4 : 75.0x3
Set 5 : 100.0x2
Set 6 : 112.5x5
Set 7 : 112.5x5
Set 8 : 112.5x5

*Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 70.0x5
Set 2 : 70.0x5
Set 3 : 105.0x3
Set 4 : 150.0x2
Set 5 : 180.0x5

*Dip*

Set 1 : 25.0x5
Set 2 : 25.0x5
Set 3 : 25.0x5


----------



## Mingster

The big 3, all in one session. I doff my cap to you mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jumped on the scales this morning and I'm 208.8 lbs so 3.6 lbs down from last week.

Diet is going out the window as today is our 28th wedding anniversary so we are going out for a meal and then we are off to see Andrew Scott's Hamlet (not that I've seen any one else play it, in fact it will be the first Shakespeare play I've ever seen)


----------



## Mingster

You can't whack a Shakespearian Tragedy. Lots of sex and violence. The Quentin Tarentino of his day


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Jumped on the scales this morning and I'm 208.8 lbs so 3.6 lbs down from last week.
> 
> Diet is going out the window as today is our 28th wedding anniversary so we are going out for a meal and then we are off to see Andrew Scott's Hamlet (not that I've seen any one else play it, *in fact it will be the first Shakespeare play I've ever seen)*





Mingster said:


> You can't whack a Shakespearian Tragedy. Lots of sex and violence. The Quentin Tarentino of his day


 Studied Hamlet for 'A' level ... deservedly a great play, that and Macbeth.... (which I studied for 'O' level) Many kids are put off Shakespeare for life from having to study him at school but I loved going through the text line by line picking out the themes and the imagery, mind you as a historian, Shakespeare gave me a real insight how the 16th century interpreted the world around them.... and all those amazing quotations that are still pertinent to us today.... as well as the political intrigues .... it's no accident that certain plays were banned in Eastern Europe under the communists.... and had to be performed in private...


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Studied Hamlet for 'A' level ... deservedly a great play, that and Macbeth.... (which I studied for 'O' level)


 Same here :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Studied Hamlet for 'A' level ...





Mingster said:


> Same here :thumbup1:


 I never made it as far as A levels, in fact I left school and started an apprenticeship as soon as I was 16. I got day release to go back to sit my O levels.

Its fair to say I'm no academic :lol:


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I never made it as far as A levels, in fact I left school and started an apprenticeship as soon as I was 16. I got day release to go back to sit my O levels.
> 
> Its fair to say I'm no academic :lol:


 I wasn't tbh, until halfway through my final year. I was always in the bottom few in my class. Somebody said to me 'You may be good at sports but you're hopeless in class.' So I just had to prove them wrong lol. Story of my life - I just can't say no to a challenge lol.


----------



## UK2USA

BestBefore1989 said:


> Jumped on the scales this morning and I'm 208.8 lbs so 3.6 lbs down from last week.
> 
> Diet is going out the window as today is our 28th wedding anniversary so we are going out for a meal and then we are off to see Andrew Scott's Hamlet (not that I've seen any one else play it, in fact it will be the first Shakespeare play I've ever seen)


 Love Shakesleare! I have a library size collection of Books and his bust sits on my desk at home, I love visiting Stratford when I'm in England and of all the places associated with him Ann Hathaway ' s cottage is my favorite - stunningly beautiful.


----------



## 25434

Tubby or not tubby.....FAT is the question.....I...ummm....errr.....Shakespeare right? :sneaky2: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was the first day of my new 5 day a week program that I shall be running

As its Monday I had to start with chest

*warm up sets*

*Barbell Incline Bench Press*

Set 1 : 45.0x12
Set 2 : 45.0x10
Set 3 : 65.0x4
Set 4 : 80.0x1

*1 to 3 rep range*

*Barbell Incline Bench Press*

Set 1 : 90.0x3
Set 2 : 90.0x3

*4 to 6 rep range*

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press*

Set 1 : 34.0x6
Set 2 : 34.0x6
Set 3 : 34.0x6

*Barbell Bench Press*

Set 1 : 105.0x6
Set 2 : 105.0x6
Set 3 : 105.0x5

*8 to 10 rep range*

*Chest Dip*

Set 1 : 15.0x10
Set 2 : 15.0x6 :cursing:


----------



## BestBefore1989

very late workout today. I got home late and even had a nap before I could face working out.

*warm up sets*

*Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 95.0x12 (weight is a fixed % of working set but felt heavy for a first warm up set)
Set 2 : 95.0x10
Set 3 : 135.0x4
Set 4 : 170.0x1

*1 to 3 rep range*

B*arbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 190.0x3
Set 2 : 190.0x3

*4 to 6 rep range*

*Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 170.0x6
Set 2 : 170.0x6

*Barbell Bent Over Row*

Set 1 : 80.0x6
Set 2 : 80.0x8

*Dumbbell One Arm Row*

Set 1 : 34.0x6
Set 2 : 34.0x6

*Calf Press On Leg Press*

Set 1 : 200.0x6
Set 2 : 200.0x6
Set 3 : 200.0x6

*Hack Calf Raise*

Set 1 : 200.0x6
Set 2 : 200.0x6
Set 3 : 200.0x6

*8 to 10 rep range*

*Chin Ups*

Set 1 : 8 Lap/Rep
Set 2 : 8 Lap/Rep


----------



## BestBefore1989

Day 3 of my new training plan

*warm up sets*

*Barbell Seated Press*

Set 1 : 32.5x12
Set 2 : 32.5x10
Set 3 : 47.5x4
Set 4 : 60.0x1

*1 to 3 rep range*

*Barbell Seated Press*

Set 1 : 67.5x3
Set 2 : 67.5x5 (it would appear that i'm better at seated OHP than at standing OHP)

*4 to 6 rep range*

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press*

Set 1 : 29.5x6
Set 2 : 29.5x6
Set 3 : 29.5x5

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

Set 1 : 15.0x6 ( Dropped the weight as I was swinging not lifting) 
Set 2 : 13.5x6
Set 3 : 13.5x8

*8 to 10 rep range*

*Dumbbell Bent Over Delt Raise*

Set 1 : 11.5x10
Set 2 : 12.5x10


----------



## Mingster

I only go up to the 15kg bells when doing lateral raises and, more often than not, stick with the 12.5's.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> I only go up to the 15kg bells when doing lateral raises and, more often than not, stick with the 12.5's.


 I have Powerblocks, I love them for speed of change and 24 different weight options ( more if I buy the stage 3 add on ) , but being american and made for lbs not Kg some of the weight steps are odd, for example I can only go from 13.5 kg to 16kg, so I was using 15kg plates for my first set which didn't help.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I don't recall ever having done an arm only day before, so today was a first.

*warm up sets*

*EZ Bar Curl / EZ Bar Standing French Press superset*

Set 1 : 17.5x12 / 17.5x12
Set 2 : 17.5x10 / 17.5x10
Set 3 : 22.5x4 / 22.5x4

*4 to 6 rep range*

*Barbell Curl / Barbell Close Grip Bench Press Super set*

Set 1 : 37.5x6 / 85.0x6
Set 2 : 37.5x6 / 85.0x6

*Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl / Dumbbell Standing One Arm Triceps Extension Superset*

Set 1 : 20.5x6 / 20.5x6
Set 2 : 20.5x6 / 20.5x6

*8 to 10 rep range*

*Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl / EZ Bar Lying Close Grip Behind the Head Triceps Extension Superset*

Set 1 : 20.5x10 / 37.5x10
Set 2 : 20.5x10 / 37.5x10


----------



## Stephen9069

I hope your arm session was not performed within the confines of your squat rack lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg Day :thumb

*warm up sets*

*Barbell Squat*

Set 1 : 50.0x5
Set 2 : 75.0x10
Set 3 : 75.0x10
Set 4 : 105.0x4
Set 5 : 135.0x1 ( the last warm up set didn't feel good at all so I took every precaution and added belt, wrist wraps and knee wraps for my working sets )

*1 to 3 rep range*

*Barbell Squat*

Set 1 : 152.5x1 (terrible squat, depth was good but the concentric movement was all over the place. I racked the weight and took a few minuets before trying again)

Set 1 : 152.5x3
Set 2 : 152.5x3

*4 to 6 rep range*

*Barbell Squat*

Set 1 : 120.0x8 (I am stupid and miss read my notes and believing I needed 8 - 10 reps I just about managed the 8)
Set 2 : 135.0x6 ( I upped the weight as if I can get 8 at 120g I can do more for 6 reps)

*Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift*

Set 1 : 75.0x6 ( I must have got my maths wrong as this was easy so I upped the weight for the next set)
Set 2 : 100.0x6

*Hack Squat*

Set 1 : 50.0x6
Set 2 : 50.0x6

*8 to 10 rep range*

*Leg Press*

Set 1 : 200.0x10
Set 2 : 200.0x10

*Calf Press On Leg Press*

Set 1 : 200.0x10
Set 2 : 200.0x10
Set 3 : 200.0x10


----------



## 25434

BB....how far are you stepping away from the safety bars? It looks like you are in front of them? Or is it just the angle? Wondering if you faltered you may not be in the right place to let the weight drop onto the racks?

sorry ifs the angle...please feel free to nobble my journal...oh wait!  ......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> BB....how far are you stepping away from the safety bars? It looks like you are in front of them? Or is it just the angle? Wondering if you faltered you may not be in the right place to let the weight drop onto the racks?
> 
> sorry ifs the angle...please feel free to nobble my journal...oh wait!  ......


 I am squatting outside of the rack.

I got a pair of 25kg bumper plates so that I can drop the bar without damaging it. I probably should have ditched the bar on the first 152.5Kg rep but I thought I could save it and rack it.

Yes little lady, you should start a new journal so you can post up a video of that new 120Kg dead lift :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

I weighted in this morning at 209.8 lbs.

To be fair my diet has been pretty loose this week so I will tighten things up. I also want to add some stretching in the mornings so I might also add a little cardio as a warm up before the stretching.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today's workout was 15 min on the bike followed by;

*warm up sets*

*Barbell Incline Bench Press*

Set 1 : 45.0x12
Set 2 : 45.0x10
Set 3 : 65.0x4
Set 4 : 80.0x1

*1 to 3 rep range*

*Barbell Incline Bench Press*

Set 1 : 92.5x3
Set 2 : 95.0x3

*4 to 6 rep range*

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press*

Set 1 : 36.0x6
Set 2 : 36.0x6
Set 3 : 36.0x6

*Barbell Bench Press*

Set 1 : 105.0x6
Set 2 : 105.0x6
Set 3 : 105.0x5 (I failed on the 6th rep last week as well)

*8 to 10 rep range*

*Chest Dip*

Set 1 : 12.5x10
Set 2 : 12.5x10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout was hard going. In fact I had to take 5 min and have a little lie down outside after the deadlifts as I was feeling light headed and was struggling to catch my breath.

anyway what I managed after a 15 min warm up on the bike was:

*warm up sets*

*Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 95.0x12 
Set 2 : 95.0x10
Set 3 : 135.0x4
Set 4 : 170.0x1

*1 to 3 rep range*

B*arbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 200.0x3
Set 2 : 200.0x3

*4 to 6 rep range*

*Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 180.0x6
Set 2 : 180.0x6

*Barbell Bent Over Row*

Set 1 : 90.0x6
Set 2 : 90.0x6

*Dumbbell One Arm Row*

Set 1 : 36.0x6
Set 2 : 36.0x6

*Calf Press On Leg Press*

Set 1 : 250.0x6
Set 2 : 250.0x6
Set 3 : 250.0x6

*8 to 10 rep range*

*Chin Ups*

Set 1 : 8 Lap/Rep
Set 2 : 8 Lap/Rep


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout was 15 min on the bike followed by;

*warm up sets*

*Barbell Seated Press*

Set 1 : 32.5x12
Set 2 : 32.5x10
Set 3 : 47.5x4
Set 4 : 60.0x1

*1 to 3 rep range*

*Barbell Seated Press*

Set 1 : 75.0x3
Set 2 : 75.0x3 (The last rep was a real grind and I only just managed it.)

*4 to 6 rep range*

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press*

Set 1 : 29.5x6
Set 2 : 29.5x6
Set 3 : 29.5x3 ( I guess the increase in weight on the Barbell Press took it out of me. I shall reduce the weight on the shoulder press next week so I can get the reps planned)

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

Set 1 : 13.5x6 
Set 2 : 13.5x8
Set 3 : 13.5x10

*8 to 10 rep range*

*Dumbbell Bent Over Delt Raise*

Set 1 : 12.5x10
Set 2 : 12.5x10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Work commitments meant I could not train on Thursday and they will prevent me from training next Monday as well.

I didn't train today either but that was because I was out buying a new toy for my gym. With luck I should get it set up over the weekend and get at least one workout in.


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> Work commitments meant I could not train on Thursday and they will prevent me from training next Monday as well.
> 
> I didn't train today either but that was because I was out buying a new toy for my gym. With luck I should get it set up over the weekend and get at least one workout in.


 lol you cant leave it like that leaving us in suspense all weekend waiting to know what the new toy is


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Work commitments meant I could not train on Thursday and they will prevent me from training next Monday as well.
> 
> I didn't train today either but that was because I was out buying a new toy for my gym. With luck I should get it set up over the weekend and get at least one workout in.


 You'll be needing to build a gym extension soon to house it all ...


----------



## 25434

You big teaser! Picsornonewequipment!! :lol: Hurrr hurrr.....

currently still in bed eating toast and watching the news, no thought of training in my head at all at the moment...not sure what happened, haha.....willpower went walkies.


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> You big teaser! Picsornonewequipment!! :lol: Hurrr hurrr.....
> 
> currently still in bed eating toast and watching the news, no thought of training in my head at all at the moment...not sure what happened, haha.....willpower went walkies.


 Tsk Tsk Tsk ... we expect you to set an example to the rest of us slackards...

Ihadalieintoo ;;;


----------



## BestBefore1989

I managed to get my gym set up, things still need moving but at least I was able to do a workout yesterday, even if it was pushing midnight.

*warm up sets*

*EZ Bar Curl / EZ Bar Standing French Press superset*

Set 1 : 17.5x12 / 17.5x12
Set 2 : 17.5x10 / 17.5x10
Set 3 : 22.5x4 / 22.5x4

*4 to 6 rep range*

*Barbell Curl / Barbell Close Grip Bench Press Super set*

Set 1 : 40.0x6 / 90.0x6 (should have used the straight bar but forgot and used the EZ bar instead)
Set 2 : 40.0x6 / 90.0x6

*Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl / Dumbbell Standing One Arm Triceps Extension Superset*

Set 1 : 21.5x6 / 21.5x6
Set 2 : 21.5x6 / 21.5x6

*8 to 10 rep range*

*Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl / EZ Bar Lying Close Grip Behind the Head Triceps Extension Superset*

Set 1 : 21.5x10 / 40.0x10
Set 2 : 21.5x10 / 40.0x8

I normally video deadlifts and squats to check my form but I videoed one of the super sets just to show off my new toy.






Off to do legs now :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back in from my leg workout. It took far too long tonight but that was partly down to having to play around and find the right settings and partly down to trying to find an angle to video the workout from.

It was a good workout and I managed

*warm up sets*

*Barbell Squat*

Set 1 : 75.0x10
Set 2 : 75.0x10
Set 3 : 105.0x4
Set 4 : 135.0x1 ( the last warm up set didn't feel good at all so I took every precaution and added belt, wrist wraps and knee wraps for my working sets )

*1 to 3 rep range*

*Barbell Squat*

Set 1 : 155.0x3
Set 2 : 155.0x3

*4 to 6 rep range*

*Barbell Squat*

Set 1 : 137.5x6 
Set 2 : 137.5x6

*Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift*

Set 1 : 100.0x6 
Set 2 : 150.0x6

*Hack Squat*

Set 1 : 70.0x6
Set 2 : 80.0x6

*8 to 10 rep range*

*Leg Press*

Set 1 : 250.0x10
Set 2 : 250.0x10

*Calf Press On Leg Press*

Set 1 : 250.0x10
Set 2 : 250.0x12
Set 3 : 250.0x12


----------



## 25434

Flippin Nora! Equipment looks fabberluss! :thumb .......noice BB, noice....

my home gym doesn't look quite so impressive...lol!








View attachment 134611


----------



## Stephen9069

now that is a nice set up mate, squats weren't to bad either lol


----------



## Greshie

wow ! Impressive ! :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Flippin Nora! Equipment looks fabberluss! :thumb .......noice BB, noice....
> 
> my home gym doesn't look quite so impressive...lol!
> View attachment 112878
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 134611





Stephen9069 said:


> now that is a nice set up mate, squats weren't to bad either lol





Greshie said:


> wow ! Impressive ! :thumb


 Thanks guys 

Ive got some webbing safety catchers and a horn dip attachment on the way.

Its a massive upgrade, it weights over 250kg before I loaded it with weights so its not going to move and with a weight rating of 600Kg it can handle more than I will ever be able to throw at it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Work commitments stopped me from training Monday and Tuesday and Family commitments will prevent me from training tomorrow so I'm going to stick to 3 workouts this week, Bench today, deadlifts on Friday and squats on Saturday, then start again next week :thumb

Tonight I managed

*warm up sets*

*Barbell Incline Bench Press*

Set 1 : 45.0x12
Set 2 : 45.0x10
Set 3 : 65.0x4
Set 4 : 80.0x1

*1 to 3 rep range*

*Barbell Incline Bench Press*

Set 1 : 105.0x3
Set 2 : 105.0x3

*4 to 6 rep range*

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press*

Set 1 : 38.5x6
Set 2 : 38.5x6
Set 3 : 38.5x6

*Barbell Bench Press*

Set 1 : 105.0x6
Set 2 : 105.0x6
Set 3 : 105.0x5 (again)

*8 to 10 rep range*

*Chest Dip*

Set 1 : 12.5x10
Set 2 : 12.5x8


----------



## BestBefore1989

A good workout tonight, even if I did run out of steam at the end

warm up was 15 min on the bike and some mobility work

*warm up sets*

*Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 70.0x12 (added bands to he first two sets to try and encourage the engagement of glutes)
Set 2 : 90.0x10
Set 3 : 135.0x4
Set 4 : 170.0x1

*1 to 3 rep range*

B*arbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 220.0x3
Set 2 : 220.0x3

*4 to 6 rep range*

*Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 180.0x6 (both done touch and go)
Set 2 : 180.0x6

*Barbell Bent Over Row*

Set 1 : 95.0x6
Set 2 : 95.0x8

*Dumbbell One Arm Row*

Set 1 : 38.5x6
Set 2 : 38.5x6

*Calf Press On Leg Press*

Set 1 : 250.0x6
Set 2 : 250.0x6
Set 3 : 250.0x6

*8 to 10 rep range*

*Chin Ups*

Set 1 : 9 Lap/Rep


----------



## BestBefore1989

weighted in this morning at 213 lbs so Ive put on 4 lbs in the last week. Not too surprising given the week Ive had, and I'm sure I can reverse that over the next couple of weeks.

Planning on a squats session tonight, so that will help :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

sometimes I allow myself to be easily sidetracked and that happened today.

As a result I was pushed for time and didn't have enough time to do everything I had planned in the gym, but I did the important part and I squatted.

*warm up sets*

*Barbell Squat*

Set 1 : 50.0x10
Set 2 : 75.0x10
Set 3 : 75.0x10
Set 4 : 107.5x4
Set 5 : 135.0x1

*1 to 3 rep range*

*Barbell Squat*

Set 1 : 160.0x3
Set 2 : 160.0x3

*4 to 6 rep range*

*Barbell Squat*

Set 1 : 140.0x6 
Set 2 : 140.0x6

I videoed the working sets. I was unsure I was hitting depth on the 1st set of 140 so I made sure on the 2nd set


----------



## BestBefore1989

15 min warm up on the bike then

*warm up sets*

*Barbell Incline Bench Press*

Set 1 : 45.0x12
Set 2 : 45.0x10
Set 3 : 65.0x4
Set 4 : 80.0x1

*1 to 3 rep range*

*Barbell Incline Bench Press*

Set 1 : 105.0x3
Set 2 : 105.0x3 (same weight as on Wednesday and still only just getting the 3rd rep)

*4 to 6 rep range*

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press*

Set 1 : 40.0x6 ( My DBells only go up to 41Kg per hand and I cant afford the upgrade to 60Kg right now so I may have to start adding reps)
Set 2 : 40.0x6
Set 3 : 40.0x6

*Barbell Bench Press*

Set 1 : 105.0x6 ( I added bands to my bench as I find it helps transfer leg drive, and I think that allowed me to manage to get all 3 sets)
Set 2 : 105.0x6
Set 3 : 105.0x6  ( 3rd time of asking)

*8 to 10 rep range*

*Chest Dip*

Set 1 : 12.5x10
Set 2 : 12.5x10

Good chest workout but oddly its my biceps that are aching right now :confused1:


----------



## Mingster

Nice Dips BB.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Not so good a workout tonight. I felt a slight twinge in my left erector on the first working set and rather than take a risk I called it a day at that point.

Sat here now I feel fine so I possibly could have continued but I would rather be safe than sorry.

I should, perhaps have changed the order of my workouts this week to compensate for the fact that last week got messed up and I was only dead lifting 4 days ago but hindsight is a wonderful thing!

anyway I managed 15 min on the bike

*warm up sets*

*Barbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 70.0x12 (with bands)
Set 2 : 90.0x10 (with bands)
Set 3 : 135.0x4
Set 4 : 170.0x1

*1 to 3 rep range*

B*arbell Deadlift*

Set 1 : 230.0x3


----------



## Mingster

You make that look easy mate.

Always best to play safe with twinges when you're lifting with the big three. A few weeks back I actually felt a slight pec pull whilst deadlifting. Not sure how that came about but luckily it was during my final set or I would have stopped there and then too.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today's workout was shoulders. This is one of the hardest for me as I have never been any good at pressing.

I did my normal shoulder mobility work then

*warm up sets*

*Barbell Seated Press*

Set 1 : 32.5x12
Set 2 : 32.5x10
Set 3 : 47.5x4
Set 4 : 60.0x1

*1 to 3 rep range*

*Barbell Seated Press*

Set 1 : 77.5.0x2
Set 2 : 75.0x3 (only just got 2 on the first set so dropped the weight)

*4 to 6 rep range*

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press*

Set 1 : 29.5x6
Set 2 : 29.5x6
Set 3 : 29.5x6

*8 to 10 rep range*

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

Set 1 : 13.5x10 ( swapped from 4 o 6 rep range)
Set 2 : 13.5x10
Set 3 : 13.5x10

*Dumbbell Bent Over Delt Raise*

Set 1 : 12.5x10
Set 2 : 12.5x10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hard work in the gym tonight

I did 15 min on the bike then

*warm up sets*

*EZ Bar Curl / EZ Bar Standing French Press superset*

Set 1 : 17.5x12 / 17.5x12
Set 2 : 17.5x10 / 17.5x10
Set 3 : 22.5x4 / 22.5x4

*4 to 6 rep range*

*Barbell Curl / Barbell Close Grip Bench Press Super set*

Set 1 : 42.5x6 / 95.0x6 
Set 2 : 42.5x6 / 95.0x5

*Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl / Dumbbell Standing One Arm Triceps Extension Superset*

Set 1 : 22.5x6 / 22.5x6
Set 2 : 22.5x6 / 22.5x6

*8 to 10 rep range*

*Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl / EZ Bar Lying Close Grip Behind the Head Triceps Extension Superset*

Set 1 : 22.5x10 / 40.0x10
Set 2 : 22.5x10 / 40.0x10

Totally exhausted at the end of that, and though bicep more than triceps, my arms are suffering already


----------



## BestBefore1989

It was a draining workout tonight.

My arms where so sore from yesterdays workout that it hurt to load the barbell, the 25kg plates in particular.

Anyway I managed

*warm up sets*

*Barbell Squat*

Set 1 : 75.0x10
Set 2 : 75.0x10
Set 3 : 105.0x4
Set 4 : 135.0x1

*1 to 3 rep range*

*Barbell Squat*

Set 1 : 165.0x3
Set 2 : 165.0x3

*4 to 6 rep range*

*Barbell Squat*

Set 1 : 145.0x6 ( for some reason the first rep lacked depth but I corrected that)
Set 2 : 145.0x6

*Barbell Stiff-Legged Deadlift*

Set 1 : 150.0x6 
Set 2 : 150.0x6

Should have done more but I was training late and was exhausted but happy with what I had done.


----------



## BestBefore1989

What happened tonight was a 15 min warm up on the bike followed by

*warm up sets*

*Barbell Incline Bench Press*

Set 1 : 45.0x12
Set 2 : 45.0x10
Set 3 : 65.0x4
Set 4 : 80.0x1

*1 to 3 rep range*

*Barbell Incline Bench Press*

Set 1 : 106.0x1

I felt a twinge in my back so I thought I would try benching in my belt, set myself up under the bar, unracked it and barley managed to control the decent !

I have been carrying a few aches and pains the last couple of weeks and to be honest I am starting to think that I am simply too old to be able to recover from 5 intense sessions a week.

This would have been the 5th week of training this way and I was planning a rest/deload week next week so I am going to take a rest week this week and work on cardio and flexability. :surrender:

I may well then run 4 weeks of a 3 day program like PPL, followed by a 4 day a week program like 531.


----------



## Mingster

Five all out sessions is a lot in a week mate. One on one off is probably the max we should be aiming for these days, with a deload week every six weeks or so.


----------



## Stephen9069

@Mingster @BestBefore1989


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> @Mingster @BestBefore1989
> 
> View attachment 144916


 Missing a beard


----------



## Stephen9069

Mingster said:


> Missing a beard


 Lol another year or two and that will be gone.


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol another year or two and that will be gone.


 I've had a beard since I was a teenager. I won't be going without now lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> @Mingster @BestBefore1989
> 
> View attachment 144916


 Thats going to be my next bit of gym equipment, a zimmer frame to do my curls in

:thumb


----------



## 25434

Hee hee...don't worry BB....I'll be right there with ya! X

View attachment 144946


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> I've had a beard since I was a teenager. I won't be going without now lol.


 And you look jolly nice too! And besides....you gotta have somewhere to stash crumbs.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

weighted in this morning at 211 lbs so I've dropped another lb and I am almost back into my target weight range.

Blood pressure was high this morning but I have had a lot of stuff going on that can account for that so I shall just continue to monitor it and see.

Last week I did nothing but some gentle stretching. My plan for this week is to start a 3 day lifting routine along with some cardio. I toyed with doing a PPL workout but in the end decided to run Starting Strength for 6 weeks and see if I can continue making progress in increasing the weights.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> weighted in this morning at 211 lbs so I've dropped another lb and I am almost back into my target weight range.
> 
> Blood pressure was high this morning but I have had a lot of stuff going on that can account for that so I shall just continue to monitor it and see.
> 
> Last week I did nothing but some gentle stretching. My plan for this week is to start a 3 day lifting routine along with some cardio. I toyed with doing a PPL workout but in the end decided to run Starting Strength for 6 weeks and see if I can continue making progress in increasing the weights.


 Remember Starting Strength fro years ago; it's a good program so am looking forward to following your progress... :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had planned to train yesterday but instead I took advantage of the good weather and spent the day on a hot date with Mrs BestBefore. :thumb

Today was a long one, I found out that due to work commitments I shall be away from home next week and the hotel they have booked me into doesn't have any resistance equipment.

I didn't get into my gym until almost 8 pm so I did the bare minimum and just squatted. Worked my way up in weight to 140Kg which felt much heavier than it should have so I left it at that.

The squats felt deep enough to me at the time but looking at the video I'm not to sure


----------



## Mingster

It's difficult to tell looking straight on mate, but if they are a bit shy of depth it isn't anything to worry about or can't be sorted.

Have you ever tried squatting with a slightly wider stance?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> It's difficult to tell looking straight on mate, but if they are a bit shy of depth it isn't anything to worry about or can't be sorted.
> 
> Have you ever tried squatting with a slightly wider stance?


 Thanks mate.

My squat has changed many times over the years sometimes intentionally and sometimes not. I will try a few reps videoed side on before I change it again as I am slowly working my way back up in weight.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Only the second workout of the week and again a very short one

8 sets of bench press working my way up to 100 Kg X 8.

Life is crazy busy at the moment, I am away all week next week for work and now I have to drive for 3 hours tomorrow to visit my brother, before driving on again for another hour to my mum before I can start the homeward journey. Thank goodness for cruse control or I am sure I would find myself speeding in desperation to get it over and done with.

Anyway it is looking like I shall struggle to do any exercise until the weekend after next.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Only the second workout of the week and again a very short one
> 
> 8 sets of bench press working my way up to 100 Kg X 8.
> 
> Life is crazy busy at the moment, I am away all week next week for work and now I have to drive for 3 hours tomorrow to visit my brother, before driving on again for another hour to my mum before I can start the homeward journey. Thank goodness for cruse control or I am sure I would find myself speeding in desperation to get it over and done with.
> 
> Anyway it is looking like I shall struggle to do any exercise until the weekend after next.


 Body weight exercises in your hotel bedroom ...?? press ups, squats, crunches ? ... might not be resistance but will still be conditioning...


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Body weight exercises in your hotel bedroom ...?? press ups, squats, crunches ? ... might not be resistance but will still be conditioning...


 Okaaayeeeeeee........ so. I can see BB holding his hands over his ears going " lalalalalalaaaaaaaa" :lol: .

i just got back from Rome and all my good intentions went right up the Swanee at the first sight of the ice cream shop.....trattatoria.......wine merchant......ice cream shop.......risotto.....pizza.....ice cream shop...... :whistling: .

have measured myself against house and yes, we are the same size! Hurrr hurrr.....

hey BB, you work damm hard in your gym when you are home so cut yourself some slack. We know you will be back at it before long and sometimes you gotta put life stuff first.

Andthefatteryougetthebetterifeelcough......whosaidthat?


----------



## Keeks

Hey, just popping in, hope you're well and all is good!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Hey, just popping in, hope you're well and all is good!


 I'm well thanks for asking. I hope you can say the same. Away from home with work so not trained in a while but I'll be back on it next week.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Okaaayeeeeeee........ so. I can see BB holding his hands over his ears going " lalalalalalaaaaaaaa" :lol: .


 Lol you know me too well.

Glad to hear that you had a great holiday.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Back from a week away with work.

I did next to no stretching or exercise whilst away and my diet was terrible.

As a result my hamstrings are painfully tight, by back aches from sitting all day every day and Ive put on 4 lbs.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Back from a week away with work.
> 
> I did next to no stretching or exercise whilst away and my diet was terrible.
> 
> As a result my hamstrings are painfully tight, by back aches from sitting all day every day and Ive put on 4 lbs.


 I haven't got work toblame for my flabby bod...I just ate pistachio ice cream every day cos it's gorgeous, drank wine every night 'cos I could and it would be wrong not to?  I did walk for miles though.....but......I am flubbery and actually dying to get back to the gym as I have lethargic' ness in massive amounts at the moment. Intending to go tomorrowo see how I do....gulp.....don't rate my chances of walking out in a straight line on my pasta filled tree trunk legs....haha...

your 4lbs will come off BB, don't despair.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I haven't got work toblame for my flabby bod...I just ate pistachio ice cream every day cos it's gorgeous, drank wine every night 'cos I could and it would be wrong not to?  I did walk for miles though.....but......I am flubbery and actually dying to get back to the gym as I have lethargic' ness in massive amounts at the moment. Intending to go tomorrowo see how I do....gulp.....don't rate my chances of walking out in a straight line on my pasta filled tree trunk legs....haha...
> 
> your 4lbs will come off BB, don't despair.....


 pistachio ice cream :drool:

I ache and simply don't have the the drive to push for an increased weight each session, so instead I am planning to drop back on weight and will either drive up reps each set, or finish each exercise with a AMRAP set. I'll do that for a month or so, or until I get my mojo back.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> pistachio ice cream :drool:
> 
> I ache and simply don't have the the drive to push for an increased weight each session, so instead I am planning to drop back on weight and will either drive up reps each set, or finish each exercise with a AMRAP set. I'll do that for a month or so, or until I get my mojo back.


 Yes, I too have decided to change the way I train. I have got quite big in my back, which was always a fast grower in the muscle department, and my shoulders responded well to extra training but I look like an all in wrestler a bit, so time to change. I was doing PPL, but have been thinking of going back to just basics (dreads, bench & squats sorta thing)..to keep my strength and do complexes to try to dropthe blub. Also will have a couple of sessions with a martial arts instructor. I used to do MA a few years ago so it will be fun to have another go at that. (Yes, I'm fickle), haha.

im still tossing ideas around really. I don't feel comfortable with my size right now, I don't mean fat, I mean muscle size....ahem....with fat on top! Not a great combo. I did up the training on my legs and glutes and I'm happy with the way that is going but my top half? :death:

and! Whilst I'm busy ranting in your journal....sorry by the way.......I can't get into my favourite 1940's style suits cos my top half is too big and I lurrrrrrrrrve my suits :crying:

sooooooo........that's where I am right now, not that you asked, sorry I did a blurt in your journal...no change there hey? Hurrr hurrr....

i....I....you.....you....youstillovemeright? :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Yes, I too have decided to change the way I train. I have got quite big in my back, which was always *a fast grower in the muscle department, and my shoulders responded well to extra training* but *I look like an all in wrestler *a bit, so time to change. I was doing PPL, but have been thinking of going back to just basics (dreads, bench & squats sorta thing)..to keep my strength and do complexes to try to dropthe blub. Also will have a couple of *sessions with a martial arts instructor. I used to do MA a few years ago* so it will be fun to have another go at that. (Yes, I'm fickle), haha.
> 
> im still tossing ideas around really. I don't feel comfortable with my size right now, I don't mean fat, I mean muscle size....ahem....with fat on top! Not a great combo. I did up the training on my legs and glutes and I'm happy with the way that is going but my top half? :death:
> 
> and! Whilst I'm busy ranting in your journal....sorry by the way.......I can't get into my favourite 1940's style suits cos my top half is too big and I lurrrrrrrrrve my suits :crying:
> 
> sooooooo........that's where I am right now, not that you asked, sorry I did a blurt in your journal...no change there hey? Hurrr hurrr....
> 
> i....I....you.....you....youstillovemeright? :lol:


 So in summary, you respond well to muscle stimuli, your looking hench and you can kick my butt any day of the week with one arm tied behind your back!

I know how you feel with your suits. This last few years have see me put away all of my "big" clothes and buying clothes for my current body size means I now have a "Big wardrobe", a "wardrobe" and a "Small wardrobe". LOL I almost have as many clothes as Mrs BestBefore now. :lol:

Of course I still love you, But I am dam jealous and a little bit scared


----------



## 25434

Oh boy BB....jealous? Don't be, I kinda look like that massive pink blobby man in the Ghostbusters film. It's not a great look. Just packed my bag for gym after work tomorrow. I. Totally with you in the wardrobe front, fat clothes, thin clothes and a quilt for the days I just roll over and refuse to leave... :lol: ...


----------



## BestBefore1989

My body aches, I don't know if I have lumbago for the first time in my life, along with sore knees, tight hamstrings, sore glutes, stiff shoulder ( just the right one) or if I'm coming down with something, or if I'm just old and knackered!

Anyway Ive decided not to lift until I feel better so this morning I did about 25 min of stretching and tonight I did 45 min interval training on the cross trainer followed by 15 min stretching.,


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> My body aches, I don't know if I have lumbago for the first time in my life, along with sore knees, tight hamstrings, sore glutes, stiff shoulder ( just the right one) or if I'm coming down with something, or if I'm just old and knackered!
> 
> Anyway Ive decided not to lift until I feel better so this morning I did about 25 min of stretching and tonight I did 45 min interval training on the cross trainer followed by 15 min stretching.,


 maybe time for a deload mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> maybe time for a deload mate


 Ive not trained for two weeks mate so its not that


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> My body aches, I don't know if I have lumbago for the first time in my life, along with sore knees, tight hamstrings, sore glutes, stiff shoulder ( just the right one) or if I'm coming down with something, or if I'm just old and knackered!
> 
> Anyway Ive decided not to lift until I feel better so this morning I did about 25 min of stretching and tonight I did 45 min interval training on the cross trainer followed by 15 min stretching.,


 Well done BB.....I went to the gym, saw a couple of guys I used to train with and.....ummmm......satandhadcoffeeandchattedforanhourthencamehome....Still dressed n my training kit!

breathe, breathe, breathe......enthusiasm still in its box....tomorrow's another day? :mellow:


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ive not trained for two weeks mate so its not that


 That might be it mate all my aches and pains seem to surface when i stop training


----------



## BestBefore1989

.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Well done BB.....I went to the gym, saw a couple of guys I used to train with and.....ummmm......satandhadcoffeeandchattedforanhourthencamehome....Still dressed n my training kit!
> 
> breathe, breathe, breathe......enthusiasm still in its box....tomorrow's another day? :mellow:


 You planned to drive to the gym and go in and train.

2 out of 3 isn't bad.

LOL I'm just imagining you looking Hench in your Ninja workout clothes, drinking coffee with a straw h34r:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> You planned to drive to the gym and go in and train.
> 
> 2 out of 3 isn't bad.
> 
> LOL I'm just imagining you looking Hench in your Ninja workout clothes, drinking coffee with a straw h34r:


 Yes, I looked very alluring dontchya know in my new sweaty Betty leggings( new in the sale)....and Ninja balaclava.....haha.....actually, the guys advised from behind their coffee mugs I had put on some "timber"... :crying: :death: ...can't be upset cos it's true...durrrrrnit! :lol:

tomorrow is d day, at least my food was spot on so not all bad.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Yes, I looked very alluring dontchya know in my new sweaty Betty leggings( new in the sale)....and Ninja balaclava.....haha.....actually, the guys advised from behind their coffee mugs I had put on some "timber"... :crying: :death: ...can't be upset cos it's true...durrrrrnit! :lol:
> 
> tomorrow is d day, at least my food was spot on so not all bad.


 I suppose you've disposed of the bodys by now, had they upset you they still be suffering.

:scared:

Sweaty Betty leggings hey? very swanky! is there a hook to hang your katana from?


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I suppose you've disposed of the bodys by now, had they upset you they still be suffering.
> 
> :scared:
> 
> Sweaty Betty leggings hey? very swanky! is there a hook to hang your katana from?


 :lol: :lol: ......that made me larrrf like a drain....and YES! They are currently upside down in the fire buckets, hahaa....

I've never had sweaty Betty's before, feel like I'm scared to muck them up! Durrrr....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today I did 30 min interval training on the bike which my right knee didn't thank me for, followed by 10 min that felt more like an hour rolling around on a lacrosse ball.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thursday I did 40 min on the cross trainer and 20 min stretching.

This morning I weighted in at 211.6 lbs so I'm happy that my diet is getting under control.

I can see already that my new job is going to be time demanding so I am changing my training plans. I shall do a 4 day split for resistance work, working out Saturday, Sunday, and keeping Monday and Friday as rest days that gives me flexibility, I could work out Tue & Wed, or Tue & Thur or Wed & Thur.


----------



## BestBefore1989

My first day in the gym for 2 weeks so I took it easy.

15 min warm up on the bike and some mobility work then 7 sets of deadlifts building up to 170Kg for 8 reps.

I seem to loose my fitness faster than I loose my strength as I was puffing after that.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays little workout was;

Face pulls 2 sets of 30 reps

Bench Press 7 sets working up to 85 Kg at 10 reps

Skull Crushers 2 sets of 10 reps

Hammer curls 2 sets of 10 reps

I'm planning to do some cardio on Monday and to lift again on Tuesday.


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning I did 20 min on the cross trainer and 20 min stretching.

No gym for me tonight.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had planned to train yesterday but it didn't happen!

Tonight's workout, still easing myself back into training was just 6 sets of squats working my way up to 122 Kg.

LOL the warm up and mobility exercises took longer than the lifting did.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout was just 6 sets of OHP the last set was AMRAP.

I shall gently increase my work load on Saturdays workout.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Saturdays workout was only a short one. I messed up my timings and got into my gym with too little time to do everything I had planned so in the end I only did the deadlift, 6 sets working up to 170Kg

Today was better

I warmed up on the bike

Cable Rope Face Pull 3 sets of 30

Barbell Bench Press 6 sets, last set AMRAP

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press 2 sets of 10

Close Grip Front Lat Pulldown 2 sets of 30

EZ Barbell Lying Tricep Extension 2 sets of 10

Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl 2 sets of 10

I wasnt able to move much weight but I feel suitably exhausted.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Only a quick but enjoyable workout tonight

6 sets of squats working up to 122Kg and finishing with an AMRAP set

4 sets of OHP again the last set was AMRAP

Things at work should calm down in a few weeks time but until then I shall just workout when I can.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I managed a workout today

15 min on the bike

dead lifting 6 sets, 5 x 5 and 1 X AMRAP

sorry about the video, I think I must have smeared the lens with my fingers!

Tempo squats ( done high bar with a narrow stance) 3 X 10

SLDL 3 X 10






Doesn't sound like much but I was knackered afterwards.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I managed to get a workout in today

15 min warm up on the bike

Cable Rope Face Pull 3 sets of 30

Barbell Bench Press 6 sets, last set AMRAP

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press 3 sets of 10

Close Grip Front Lat Pulldown 2 sets of 30, 1 set of 19 at which point the cable snapped :cursing:

EZ Barbell Lying Tricep Extension 3 sets of 10

Dumbbell Hammer Curl 3 sets of 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

I managed to burn my left wrist with a jet of steam yesterday so its purple and has some weeping blisters :crying:

I figured I could at least squat but my mobility routine told me straight away that I wasnt going to have a good day. My lower erectors ache my hip flexors esp the left hurt to stretch and my right glute, possible my piriformis was very tight .

I kept the workout light and only did 6 sets of 5 reps, slowly working up to 100Kg by which time my knees started complaining and I decided that discretion is the better part of valour and called it a day.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I managed to burn my left wrist with a jet of steam yesterday so its purple and has some weeping blisters :crying:


 Ouch. That sounds painful. Hope you recover quickly mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Ouch. That sounds painful. Hope you recover quickly mate.


 Thanks mate. How was the holiday?

I have just seen your journal. Glad you had such a great time.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Managed to get a late workout in today.

I didn't do as much as I would have liked but I did what I could

Dead lifts 6 sets up to 8 reps at 158Kg

GHR 3 sets of 5

Leg raises 3 sets of 10

Ive booked myself a sports massage for next weekend so hopefully that will help with my mobility.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout was

Bench Press - 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 8 reps

Incline Dumbbell Press - 3 sets of 10 reps

Bend over rows - 3 sets of 10 reps

Abs wheel - 3 sets of 10.


----------



## 25434

Hey there, I know you are busy so just dropping in to dust the place down a bit.....hope all is well x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there, I know you are busy so just dropping in to dust the place down a bit.....hope all is well x


 Aww thanks Hun, ...........where did you move the Porcelain statue from the mantle-place to? :confused1:

I even managed a short workout tonight

Due to work I didn't get in to the gym till gone 7pm and I wanted to keep it short as I need an early night so I spent more time on my mobility work than I did squatting but I managed 3 sets of warm ups and 3 working sets of 8 reps. I didn't push myself, I did the bare minimum and called it a day. :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Managed another short but sweet workout

OHP, 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 8

Lateral Raises 3 sets of 10

Dips 3 sets of 12

Crunches 3 sets of 15


----------



## BestBefore1989

I went for a sports massage this morning. :thumb I could hardly walk afterwards :crying: and Ive booked to go back next week :scared:

Tonight I did

Dead lifts 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets working up to 8 at 168Kg

GHR 3 sets of 5

Chin ups 2 sets of 5, 1 set of 8

Leg raises 3 sets of 10


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> :lol: :lol: ......that made me larrrf like a drain....and YES! They are currently upside down in the fire buckets, hahaa....
> 
> I've never had sweaty Betty's before, feel like I'm scared to muck them up! Durrrr....


 Sorry to hijack the thread .

Was just checking that Betty line , are they worth their money ?

Thank you in advance !

x

PS @BestBefore1989 hope you 're feeling much better !

x


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread .
> 
> Was just checking that Betty line , are they worth their money ?
> 
> Thank you in advance !
> 
> x
> 
> PS @BestBefore1989 hope you 're feeling much better !
> 
> x


 I wouldn't pay the full price for them. I got them in the sale.....having said that, they are going well, but not better than any of my other ones. I buy all my gym stuff in the sales, don't much care what make they are and only two conditions.

1. They are not see through as I'm in the gym to train hard not get my boomers out for the boys, lol! And

2. They fit short arses, I usually go for Capris and they fit me like long leggings cos I'm short....siggghhhh......I wasn't blessed with tallness or slimness.....sigggghhhhh....

sorry BB... I also hijacked to answer the questions. I will get another journal at some point so I can talk training, crap and much like my other journals more crap? :lol: by the way, a massage hey....lucky you, except I know sports massages are tough but afterwards...aaahhhhhhhh.....bliss.Big hugs BB and an hello to the fam....quietly though I guess as they have no idea who I am and I'd prolly get arrested for being a weirdo..hurr hurr.


----------



## 25434

By he way, I made up the word boomers! What a great word....like plum! Which I Also like...makes me larrrrf....
View attachment 134611


----------



## 25434

And here's a piccie of my bum......








i know, don't thank me  :lol: :lol: ......

awweeeee...sorry, just being stupid now, but your journals like my second home, along with Dear Gershwin and lovely Ming....except.....I....I......prolly wouldn't put my bum in Mings in case he banned me  .....

Happy Sunday BB...sorry again.....

notsorryonebitheknowsirespecthisjournal......

gulp......still luv me?..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> awweeeee...sorry, just being stupid now, but your journals like my second home, along with Dear Gershwin and lovely Ming....except.....I....I......prolly wouldn't put my bum in Mings in case he banned me  .....


 Your bum, and all the rest of you, are always more than welcome xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread .
> 
> Was just checking that Betty line , are they worth their money ?
> 
> Thank you in advance !
> 
> x
> 
> PS @BestBefore1989 hope you 're feeling much better !
> 
> x


 Thanks, I'm getting there

X



Flubs said:


> I wouldn't pay the full price for them. I got them in the sale.....having said that, they are going well, but not better than any of my other ones. I buy all my gym stuff in the sales, don't much care what make they are and only two conditions.
> 
> 1. They are not see through as I'm in the gym to train hard not get my boomers out for the boys, lol! And
> 
> 2. They fit short arses, I usually go for Capris and they fit me like long leggings cos I'm short....siggghhhh......I wasn't blessed with tallness or slimness.....sigggghhhhh....
> 
> sorry BB... I also hijacked to answer the questions. I will get another journal at some point so I can talk training, crap and much like my other journals more crap? :lol: by the way, a massage hey....lucky you, except I know sports massages are tough but afterwards...aaahhhhhhhh.....bliss.Big hugs BB and an hello to the fam....quietly though I guess as they have no idea who I am and I'd prolly get arrested for being a weirdo..hurr hurr.


 Hugs back at ya. X

You've got no excuse not to post up a pic of you in your new leggings now we know your sweaty bettys fit you like a glove and aren't at all transparent .



Flubs said:


> And here's a piccie of my bum......
> View attachment 95431
> 
> 
> i know, don't thank me  :lol: :lol: ......
> 
> awweeeee...sorry, just being stupid now, but your journals like my second home, along with Dear Gershwin and lovely Ming....except.....I....I......prolly wouldn't put my bum in Mings in case he banned me  .....
> 
> Happy Sunday BB...sorry again.....
> 
> notsorryonebitheknowsirespecthisjournal......
> 
> gulp......still luv me?..... :lol: :lol:


 Your always welcome in my journal, especially when posting pictures of your bum :wub:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks, I'm getting there
> 
> X
> 
> Hugs back at ya. X
> 
> You've got no excuse not to post up a pic of you in your new leggings now we know your sweaty bettys fit you like a glove and aren't at all transparent .
> 
> Your always welcome in my journal, especially when posting pictures of your bum :wub:





Mingster said:


> You bum, and all the rest of you, are always more than welcome xx


 Hurrr hurrrr...why thank you. I knew there wuz a reason I luv you three.....

View attachment 134093


I know, I'm a sultry looking hottie for sure...... :rolleye: right then....I'm off for a trot round the fields, walk off my dinner. Pork in cider with mash and beans.....was lovely but my stomach is feeling it a bit......got loads left over for the freezer and tomorrow. Yay! No cooking on Mondays wheeeeeeee....happy me.


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> I wouldn't pay the full price for them. I got them in the sale.....having said that, they are going well, but not better than any of my other ones. I buy all my gym stuff in the sales, don't much care what make they are and only two conditions.
> 
> 1. They are not see through as I'm in the gym to train hard not get my boomers out for the boys, lol! And
> 
> 2. They fit short arses, I usually go for Capris and they fit me like long leggings cos I'm short....siggghhhh......I wasn't blessed with tallness or slimness.....sigggghhhhh....
> 
> sorry BB... I also hijacked to answer the questions. I will get another journal at some point so I can talk training, crap and much like my other journals more crap? :lol: by the way, a massage hey....lucky you, except I know sports massages are tough but afterwards...aaahhhhhhhh.....bliss.Big hugs BB and an hello to the fam....quietly though I guess as they have no idea who I am and I'd prolly get arrested for being a weirdo..hurr hurr.


 Thank you for the feedback Flubs !

Nice butt pic :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout was

15 min warm up on the bike

Bench press 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets 2 X 6 reps and I AMRAP which was 10

Incline dumbell bench 3 sets of 10

Bent over row 3 sets of 10

Abs wheel 3 sets of 10

For some reason my right shoulder didn't enjoy today's benching, I will have to keep an eye on that.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> my right shoulder didn't enjoy today's benching


 This is my problem area with benching too. It's a bicep tendon issue that just won't go away.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> This is my problem area with benching too. It's a bicep tendon issue that just won't go away.


 Ouch, does grip width impact its effect on your benching?


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ouch, does grip width impact its effect on your benching?


 It's not so much grip width. I just need to focus on rotating my elbows in as much in as possible. I tend to flare my elbows out and place too much stress on my shoulders.


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ouch, does grip width impact its effect on your benching?


 This was my exact issue my right bicep/shoulder tendon i found that if i narrowed my grip slightly that was a bit better also when it came to DB's i was use a neutral grip.

Iv been considering purchasing an angled football bar but there quite expensive so maybe in the new year.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout was

Squats, 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets

Leg press 3 sets of 12

GHR 3 sets of 5

Plank 3 x 1 min


----------



## Stephen9069

Squatting is looking good mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout was

OHP 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets 2 X 6, 1 X 12

Lateral raises 3 X 10

Dips 3 X 12

Crunches 3 X 15


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didn't get into my gym until 9pm this evening so I kept the workout to the bare minimum

6 sets of dead lifts

3 warm up set and 3 working sets


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout was

6 sets of bench press 3 warm up sets 3 working sets. - video of my fat tummy :blink: and me only just getting 9 of the planned 10 reps. :surrender: ( I've always had a week press )

incline dumbbell press 3 sets of 10

Bent over row 3 sets of 10

AbsWheel roll-outs 3 sets of 10


----------



## 25434

Well done BB....and your tum isn't fat! Dontchya know gals like something to hug!

im not being personal by the way....just my view.....so sharrap ya handsome beastie...


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> I went for a sports massage this morning. :thumb I could hardly walk afterwards :crying: and Ive booked to go back next week :scared:
> 
> Tonight I did
> 
> Dead lifts 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets working up to 8 at 168Kg
> 
> GHR 3 sets of 5
> 
> Chin ups 2 sets of 5, 1 set of 8
> 
> Leg raises 3 sets of 10


 Ouch, I feel your pain! I've been going for them for my shoulders, I actually nearly cry!

Hope all is good with you though anyway!


----------



## anna1

Hey ol' dog ! You must have some new tricks up your sleeve if u seem to know all the ladies here


----------



## BestBefore1989

Not a good workout today

I did my normal mobility warm up then

Squats, 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets but my form was off and I even had a wobble on the 4th rep of the last set (videoed)

I did 1 rep on the Leg press and had a sharp shooting pain in my right knee , so I left it there

I'm not happy with the volume of work Ive been doing of late but better to miss the bulk of one workout than hurt myself and be off for weeks.


----------



## Mingster

You seemed to be leaning a little too far forwards throughout to my eye, BB. It's hard to tell from the video but, maybe, a higher eye line would help cure this? It's more than likely that wobble led to the pain in your right knee during the Leg Press. Give it a couple of days rest and, hopefully, it will sort itself out.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> You seemed to be leaning a little too far forwards throughout to my eye, BB. It's hard to tell from the video but, maybe, a higher eye line would help cure this? It's more than likely that wobble led to the pain in your right knee during the Leg Press. Give it a couple of days rest and, hopefully, it will sort itself out.


 Thanks mate,

I think it stems from my sore and tight front right delt.

IMO, my grip is to wide and my elbows too far back in order to rest the bar correctly on my back. I feel it is the elbows pointing back that is pushing my upper torso forward.

I am due a de-load week next week (not that I'm lifting heavy yet) so I should have time to remedy this before my next 3 week cycle.


----------



## Stephen9069

Strong squatting mate and fingers crossed your knee isn't anything to serious.

Another point you seem to roll your head forward as you lower which like mingster said is shifting the position of the weight.

Im certainly no expert when it comes to squatting and its always a lift iv struggled with but theres a video iv seen @Mingster post a few times were you rest the bar with weight on it across your knees in the bottom position of the lift iv done it a few times in the past and it has helped quite a lot especially keeping my back straight.


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB. I'm not as expert as Ming and Stephen but I agree with what they said in that u seemed to be leaning forward and a bit of butt wink which we don't normally see. I'm guessing it's cos of your sore delt as you said. Go steady lifting on your own as a squished BB we don't want...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Last workout of my current cycle

OHP 3 warm up sets 3 working sets up to 10 reps

Lateral raises 3 sets of 10

Dips 2 sets of 12 1 set of 15

Crunches 3 sets of 15

Next week should be a de-load week but I shall use it to work on mobility


----------



## 25434

Helloooooo.....just dropping in before I go to gym to do my Sunday session. Currently in bed having a cuppa. I've got a slight niggle in my left shoulder today. My martial art instructor had us doing press ups this week, but not straight up and down, you lean to one side then the other, it's flippin' hard! I think I lightly tweaked something.

it made me think of you and your delt issue? How is it? You're on de-load this week, so maybe your energy will come back a bit too. I put. Piccie of a flower wot I grew this summer  hehe...durrrr...I know, I know, get a life why don't I? :lol:

View attachment 146734


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Helloooooo.....just dropping in before I go to gym to do my Sunday session. Currently in bed having a cuppa. I've got a slight niggle in my left shoulder today. My martial art instructor had us doing press ups this week, but not straight up and down, you lean to one side then the other, it's flippin' hard! I think I lightly tweaked something.
> 
> it made me think of you and your delt issue? How is it? You're on de-load this week, so maybe your energy will come back a bit too. I put. Piccie of a flower wot I grew this summer  hehe...durrrr...I know, I know, get a life why don't I? :lol:
> 
> View attachment 146734


  Things cant be too bad when you've get pretty ladies bringing you flowers


----------



## 25434

Of course! And here's what I'm up to now since I've finished legs today......yummeeee

One for me and one for girl at work who just had a baby and needs cheering up cos she's so knacked....happy Sunday BB.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Of course! And here's what I'm up to now since I've finished legs today......yummeeee
> 
> One for me and one for girl at work who just had a baby and needs cheering up cos she's so knacked....happy Sunday BB.
> 
> View attachment 146743


 :drool:


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Of course! And here's what I'm up to now since I've finished legs today......yummeeee
> 
> One for me and one for girl at work who just had a baby and needs cheering up cos she's so knacked....happy Sunday BB.
> 
> View attachment 146743


 Ermmm where's ours then??

:drool: :confused1:  :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Back at it tonight with a nice little workout

15 min warm up on the bike followed by some mobility work

Dead lifts

Warm up 2 X 5 reps 1 X 3

Working sets 2 X 5 reps 1 X 10

Front Squats 3 X 10

GHR 3 X 5

Pull-up 2 X 6 reps 1 X 7

Its doesn't look like much now Ive written it up but it felt hard enough.


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB, sorry to ask but I can't workout what GHR is?

Something high row?

something something reverse?

ummm.......  ...durrrrr.... nice workout there....happy weekend to ya...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there BB, sorry to ask but I can't workout what GHR is?
> 
> Something high row?
> 
> something something reverse?
> 
> ummm.......  ...durrrrr.... nice workout there....happy weekend to ya...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back in from today's workout

warm up followed by

Bench Press

warm up sets 2 X 5 reps and 1 X 3

working sets 2 X 5 reps 1 X 8

back off sets 5 X 10 partial reps

Incline Dumbbell press 1 X 5 ( had planned 3 X 10 but right shoulder was not happy)

Bent over rows 3 X 10

Abs roller 3 X 12 (oddly today I felt this is my shoulders as much as my abs)

Off to see Thor Ragnarok tonight, coss I'm all grown up and mature and everything..........honest


----------



## 25434

I went to see it on Friday....for the same reasons :lol: now patiently waiting for Star Wars, the new alien film, Paddington, the avengers, the justice league, the big Red Devil one...ahem....and one or two others...hurrr hurrr

by the way, GHR...I'm literally kicking myself as I actually do that in my leg day...durrrrrrrrr.....what can I say? Blondes gonna blonde right? :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was very late into the gym tonight.

I did 15 min warm up on the bike followed by some mobility work

squats

warm up sets 2 X 5 sets 1 X 3

working sets 2 X 5 reps 1 X 6

Leg press 2 X 12 reps I then got the cold sweats and nausea that I associate with glycogen depletion, I even dozed off sitting in the leg-press whilst waiting for the dizziness to pass!

Still on the plus side my squat form was much improved


----------



## Stephen9069

Squat form is definitely looking more improved mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout is in the bag

I got a new cable for my functional trainer so I was able to use that for my shoulder mobility warm up work

OHP

warm up sets 2 X 5 reps 1 X 3

working sets 2 X 5 reps 1 X 10

Close grip bench press 3 X 10 reps

Lateral raises 2 X 10 reps 1 X 12

Dips 3 X 14 reps

Crunches 2 X 20 reps

I don't often film my OHP as it is my weakest lift and quite frankly I'm embarrassed by how bad I am at it but I did tonight






I have been planning 3 or 4 months of calorie surplus in the new year to try and help get my strength back but looking at my tummy in that video, I'm not so sure its a good idea :scared:


----------



## Mingster

Looking good BB. Don't be too hard on yourself now :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Looking good BB. Don't be too hard on yourself now :thumbup1:


 Kind of you to say mate. I shall most likely still try a surplus in the new year as I think I would rather be a bit tubby and enjoy my lifting than continue being frustrated at my lack of strength. Its just tough accepting that I'm fat as well as old, ugly and balding :lol:


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Kind of you to say mate. I shall most likely still try a surplus in the new year as I think I would rather be a bit tubby and enjoy my lifting than continue being frustrated at my lack of strength. Its just tough accepting that I'm fat as well as old, ugly and balding :lol:


 We can't do much about the 'old' or at least older bit. Your burgeoning beard more than makes up for any hair loss


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Kind of you to say mate. I shall most likely still try a surplus in the new year as I think I would rather be a bit tubby and enjoy my lifting than continue being frustrated at my lack of strength. Its just tough accepting that I'm fat as well as old, ugly and balding :lol:


 Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!

reality check from an honest, non flirt straight talking ukm female....and not blind.

Old.........ish....

ugerleeeee...NOT at all so sharrrrapp!

Balding?.....so what...doesn't change what you are or who you are.

Fat...not really mister....you look like someone who would be lovely to hug. Being a slim Jim isn't all THAT ya knaaawwwwwwww..........you look lovely, as does Ming, and Stephen 9069, and Ryder's when he wa here, AND Gershwin....although he is actually a slim Jim...dammit....humph.....now looking at my own tum, gently bubbling over my iPad as I type..lol...

when I went to MA this week I had to do rolls on the floor and attack upwards but I couldn't roll up cos my stomach kept coming up to meet me...ffs! Now doing that in a room of highly talented MA peeps was embarrassing I can tell you, I was like a flippin' weeble....you know? Weebles wobble. It they won't fall down? :lol:

anyhow, think yourself told off!!....


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> We can't do much about the 'old' or at least older bit. Your burgeoning beard more than makes up for any hair loss


 Well the last time I saw your face you had a cracking beard...gawwguss...both of you...


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Well the last time I saw your face you had a cracking beard...gawwguss...both of you...


 Well I haven't cut it since then, so it's pretty long these days lol


----------



## Stephen9069

Have to agree with Mingster beard is on point nothing else matters lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I am going out all day tomorrow so I shan't be able to do my normal workout. I toyed with the idea of pushing everything back a day next week but instead I did the workout tonight.

Lots of pluses today.

First of all the red boxing shoes that I have dead lifted in for more years than I can remember have had to be retired and I am very happy with how the new converse shoes feel and they match my T shirt so its win, win. Secondly all my lifts felt comfortable at the chosen weight and Last but not least, I am gaining more mobility in my right shoulder and can now even front squat with a clean grip. Its not pretty and I have next to no weight on the bar but it is sitting firm and feels steady. :thumb

Dead lift

warm up 3 X 5 reps 1 X 3

working sets 2 X 3 reps 1 X 5

Front Squat 3 X 10 reps

GHR 3 X 5 reps

Pull ups 2 X 8 reps 1 X 3 ( my wife came into the gym mid set and made me jump out of my skin.LOL)











LOL I had 3 sets to video both the GHR and the pull ups and this was the best I could come up with. :lol: I guess Id better not give up the day job.


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB, that looked a good controlled workout to me, well done. Couldn't see you jumping though...I was waiting for a mammoth proportion weyyyyyyyyyy sorta jump, haha....enjoy your day whatever you are up to. I'm. Currently having a cuppa in bed and will get up in a min to nip to the gym. It's peeing down though and I have a cold.... booo...motivation is minimal.

have a great weekend.


----------



## Mingster

Good lifting BB :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Well I have managed to catch a cold.

I've had a sore throat for a couple of days but now my nose is running and sore from being blown all the time 

I did do my workout but it didn't go well, in fact for the 3rd week in a row my total bench has dropped :angry:

I managed bench press

warm up sets 2 X 5 , 1 X 3

working sets 3 X 3 ( to give you an idea of just how poor this was I had programmed to try for 8 reps on the 3rd set)

Back off sets 5 X 10

Incline Dumbbell press 2 X 10, 1 X 6 ( shoulder twinged so stopped)

Bent over rows 3 X 12.

My plan now is to wrap up warm, take loads of vitamin C and cross my fingers.


----------



## 25434

I feel your pain...I have a bad cold myself and today my chest is tight....humph....hope you feel better soon...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Despite being full of a cold I got my workout done tonight

I changed around my mobility work and even got a set of box jumps in just for the fun of it.

Squats

warm up sets 2 X 5 reps, 1 X 3

working sets 2 X 3 reps 1 X 6

Leg press 3 X 12 reps

GHR 3 X 6

Plank 3 x 1min


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'm still full of a cold and my right shoulder didn't feel right during my rotor cuff warm up / mobility work, so I wasnt expecting much from tonight's workout. But in the end, apart from one set everything went well.

I managed

OHP

warm up sets 2 X 5 reps, 1 X 3

working sets 2 X 3 reps 1 X 10

Close grip Bench 2 X 10 reps 1 X 6

Dumbbell Lateral Raise 3 X 11 reps

Dips 3 X 10 reps


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight I was guilty of impatience, or ego but defiantly stupidity!

First I rushed my warm up, then on the last set of dead lifts instead of doing the prescribed 198 Kg for 8 reps in order to beat my current max total, I decided that I didn't want to be sub 200 Kg any longer and that 220 Kg was a nice round number to put on the bar.

From the video you can see that the jump in weight was too much from the previous set as I was not expecting the bar to feel as heavy as it did and so had a false start.

Thankfully I came to my senses by the second rep and instead of pushing myself and risking injury I walked away.

You would think by my age I'd know better :huh:


----------



## 25434

Well done for lifting it but better well done for walking away BB, you don't need a twinged back to add to your troubles. I've had a serious back injury and oohmigawwwwd even watching you do that made my back prickle....

nothing wrong with a bit of ego, but steady as you go......Xmas is coming and you will be required to carry the shopping bags! Don't be so shellfish....I mean selfish... :whistling: :lol:

Hope your weekend is being kind to you. I'm on the search for a nice party dress. Failed today so having a second go tomorrow...one must dahhhhhling, one must.  x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Well done for lifting it but better well done for walking away BB, you don't need a twinged back to add to your troubles. I've had a serious back injury and oohmigawwwwd even watching you do that made my back prickle....
> 
> nothing wrong with a bit of ego, but steady as you go......Xmas is coming and you will be required to carry the shopping bags! Don't be so shellfish....I mean selfish... :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Hope your weekend is being kind to you. I'm on the search for a nice party dress. Failed today so having a second go tomorrow...one must dahhhhhling, one must.  x


 You know I'm going to want a picture of you modelling the aforementioned dress once you've found the right one.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight I foam rollered my pecs and my lats, I did face pulls and band pull apart's, I even did some press ups, so in short I did my mobility warm up !

Bench press

warm up sets 2 X 5 reps 1 X 3

working sets 1 X 5, 1 X 3 , 1 X 5

back off sets 5 X 10

Incline dumbbell press 3 X 12

Bent over row 3 X 12

Sadly I struggled to get 5 reps benching with 106 Kg but at least my shoulder was fine and allowed me to Incline dumbbell press tonight.


----------



## 25434

Nice one BB. I like the inclines pressing more than the flat press. I get a left shoulder tweak on the flats sometimes and I think the db's feel better (for me).

excuse my nosiness BB but I was wondering if the people who burgled your home got caught? And did you change your security a little to try to prevent another episode? (You don't have to answer if you would rather not).


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Nice one BB. I like the inclines pressing more than the flat press. I get a left shoulder tweak on the flats sometimes and I think the db's feel better (for me).
> 
> excuse my nosiness BB but I was wondering if the people who burgled your home got caught? And did you change your security a little to try to prevent another episode? (You don't have to answer if you would rather not).


 Sadly no one got caught and yes I changed security a lot I now have two movement sensors contact sensors and both internal and external alarms and the girls have panic button fobs. I was going to add cameras but the 720's are useless as apparently only 1080 is usable in court and even that is of no use if the police don't catch them, so instead I went for lots of alarms as trapdoors and spike pits aren't allowed.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout is in the bag. I thought it went well until I reviewed my video. IMO I missed depth on half my squats on the last set, the felt ok but don't look that way. I am now toying with the idea of putting a mirror in the gym.

Anyway I did all my mobility work like a good boy, I have replaced squat jumps with box jumps as I think they made a difference. I dont know how tall my box is with all 5 sections stacked but it comes mid thigh and I am 6ft tall. I videoed some jumps to give an idea of how high I am jumping.

Squats where

warm up sets 2 X 5 reps 1 X 3

working sets 1 X 5, 1 X 3, 1 X 6

leg press 3 X 12

GHR 2 X 6, 1 X 8 - I decided that I have to up my game now that @Mingster will shortly be reporting on hammering out rep after rep and embarrassing me. :surrender: to be honest given that not long ago I could not even do 1 rep without a band to assist me I am pleased with my progress.











this was my previous set and no problem in depth with these


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I decided that I have to up my game now that @Mingster will shortly be reporting on hammering out rep after rep and embarrassing me.


 I don't know about lol, but that's some jumping from a standing start mate. Spectacular stuff.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> l, but that's some jumping from a standing start mate. Spectacular stuff.


 Yes, brilliant. I can't do them to save my life...humph...I've got the co ordination of a chocolate fireguard, :lol: have tried and nearly killed myself in the process.

well done you great big six foot tall shoooooowwwwwwwww oooorrrrrrffff!!

:whistling:  x

ooooohhhhh.....much better now I've got that off my chest.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout was disappointing to put it mildly.

My right delt was giving me jip yesterday but it felt OK today so I decided to go ahead with my shoulder/triceps workout as planned.

I was good and did my mobility work without issue but as soon as I moved onto OHP warm up sets I knew something was not right.

I managed to do all my warm up sets and two of my working sets increasing the weight on each set but the 1st rep of the 3rd set my right shoulder pretty much gave out on me.

I moved onto close grip bench in the hope that moving on a different plane would be possible but I could not even get to the end of the 1st set so I gave up and called it a night. 

I have a deload week next week so with luck I should have time to heal and finish getting over my cold.


----------



## Mingster

Sounds like you deload is perfectly timed mate. Give it an extra couple of days if needed.


----------



## 25434

Hey there poorly boy!  my cold is nearly gone but my ears are blocked to hell and back, doh! One minute I can hear, the next minute, nothing....humph.....

today I felt tired so didn't go out but did some more baking.....here's a pic....one French fougasse, 2 middle eastern maneesh breads and a bunch of pittas. I did make a small pizza but it mistakenly ended up in my stomach......cough...  tomato, herbs and mozzarella.....yummeeeeeeeeee......

hope you are feeling a tad better BB...happy Saturday...x

View attachment 147577


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there poorly boy!  my cold is nearly gone but my ears are blocked to hell and back, doh! One minute I can hear, the next minute, nothing....humph.....
> 
> today I felt tired so didn't go out but did some more baking.....here's a pic....one French fougasse, 2 middle eastern maneesh breads and a bunch of pittas. I did make a small pizza but it mistakenly ended up in my stomach......cough...  tomato, herbs and mozzarella.....yummeeeeeeeeee......
> 
> hope you are feeling a tad better BB...happy Saturday...x
> 
> View attachment 147577


 Thanks Hun, my nose is now clear but its moved to my chest.

I didn't train yesterday as I had to visit my mum, but I'm planning a light deadlift session later on today :thumb

They look Yummy :drool:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was planning to dead lift today but have just changed my mind.

On Friday I had a sports massage and spend a fair amount of time on my front with an elbow grinding into my glutes and I don't think I'm fully over that as when I picked up my converses I felt a twinge high in my right glute/ errectors area.

So instead I shall do cardio on the cross trainer.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have been on the ibuprofen since Sunday

I have been in calorie deficit or maintenance all year and I have been planning on starting 2018 with a 3/4 month calorie surplus to aid my goal of increasing my strength.

Not of that will happen if I cant lift! so tonight with the hope of speeding recovery, I tried myofascial trigger point intramuscular stimulation, or dry needle therapy as the young lady I saw calls it.


----------



## Stephen9069

That looks awful lol but hopefully it does the trick mate.


----------



## 25434

Eeek....but....when I did my shoulder in a loooong time ago, I had acupuncture done by my osteopath and I was amazed at the amount of relief I felt a couple of days later. Hope your treatment works for you BB.


----------



## Greshie

Ouch! Hope it works !


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its been over a week since I hurt myself and I'm still constantly aware of the injury but it is more a dull pain / ache now, rather than the sharp, spasming pain that it was.....so I risked a little workout. Just 15 min warm up on the bike and bench press super-setted with chin ups.

Kept the weights light on the bench 4 sets of 10 reps followed by 3 sets of 3 and pullups where 4 sets of AMAP.

My back aches a little from arching into the bench but I think (Hope) Ive got away with it. :thumb


----------



## 25434

Take it easy BB...gently does is right? but well done for getting a light workout in. x


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did a little shoulder work tonight. Nothing heavy as my erectors and glute med are still sore but at least I did something.


----------



## Mingster

You'll get back to it mate. No worries.


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB. How are you doing? little worried as it's been a few days...I now you are regaining health from your treatments etc so hope you are just taking a break/too busy to post etc. I just like to check in now and again with "my boys" to see if all ok. It is important for you to be well for xmas so you can make yourself unwell by drinking too many sherries etc :lol: :lol: ....herrrumph...cough...

I'm ok, bit bashed from my class on Wednesday, got a few bruises up my arm from doing grappling and stuff but it's gotta be done, cant' just wimp out, althoughhhhhhhh..I was a tad wimpy on the night...snicker snicker.

Happy Friday to you and your fam and the pooch who can have a tickle on the tum too!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there BB. How are you doing? little worried as it's been a few days...I now you are regaining health from your treatments etc so hope you are just taking a break/too busy to post etc. I just like to check in now and again with "my boys" to see if all ok. It is important for you to be well for xmas so you can make yourself unwell by drinking too many sherries etc :lol: :lol: ....herrrumph...cough...
> 
> I'm ok, bit bashed from my class on Wednesday, got a few bruises up my arm from doing grappling and stuff but it's gotta be done, cant' just wimp out, althoughhhhhhhh..I was a tad wimpy on the night...snicker snicker.
> 
> Happy Friday to you and your fam and the pooch who can have a tickle on the tum too!


 Hi Hun. I was still sore so I finally did the sensible thing and did nothing all week. Its frustrating but it had to be done.

I am planning some cardio and callisthenics for next week and if that goes well I might sneak a couple of light weight workouts into the Christmas week.

I don't believe you've wimped out of anything in your entire life, you make Private Vasquez look like a sissy !

X


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hi Hun. I was still sore so I finally did the sensible thing and did nothing all week. Its frustrating but it had to be done.
> 
> I am planning some cardio and callisthenics for next week and if that goes well I might sneak a couple of light weight workouts into the Christmas week.
> 
> I don't believe you've wimped out of anything in your entire life, you make Private Vasquez look like a sissy !
> 
> X


 Hurrr hurrrr......."look maaaan! I only need to know one thing ----- where they are....."

View attachment 65384


View attachment 134360


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hurrr hurrrr......."look maaaan! I only need to know one thing ----- where they are....."
> 
> View attachment 65384
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 134360


 :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## 25434

Merry Christmas to you and your family BB. Xx


----------



## Stephen9069

Merry Christmas mate and have a good new years :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I jumped on the scales this morning and as a result of not training for ages and far too many Christmas treats I now weight 216lbs. :whistling:

I started 2017 at 235.4lbs and after cutting to 198lbs for my holiday, I kept my weight between 200 & 210lbs for the rest of the year (apart from the Christmas spurge)

Having cut weight for the last two years in a row, my plan for 2018 is gaining strength and size. :thumb

I shall record my stats on my birthday but I will give myself up until the 13th of Jan to finish the Xmas/birthday celebrations and to ease myself back into training and find the right weight for the rep range I shall be using, before hitting it in earnest.

Looking back over my training log I was my biggest and my strongest most recently in 2013/ 2014 when assisted at 243lbs I was lifting;

Squat 250 kg

Bench 150 kg

Dead 275 kg

Press 100 kg

I don't intend on allowing myself to get that fat again nor do I expect to match those lifts.

Due to recent injuries, for the near future I shall be avoiding high weight/low rep work and shall be trying to reduce strain on the posterior chain, particularly my erectors, by switching to high bar squats and sumo (if I can master it) or Hex bar (if I can afford one) dead lifts. I shall be keeping body-weight GHR in my workouts.

The plan is to work hard in a higher rep range than normal and try to allow my lifts to dictate my diet; simply put once I stop making gains I add in extra food with the aim of keeping fat gains to a minimum.

LOL it all sounds so easy when you put it in writing :lol:


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB...looking forward to following your plans though the new year. May I wish you and your family a fabulous 2018 filled with love, health, happiness and hope. O. Xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there BB...looking forward to following your plans though the new year. May I wish you and your family a fabulous 2018 filled with love, health, happiness and hope. O. Xx


 Thank you Hun. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was my first day of training for quite some time. The combination of slow reps, high reps and short rest times meant that even the light weights I had selected proved a challenge and in some cases beyond my ability.

The planned workout was 3 X 12 of each of the following with 90 seconds rest between sets, what I managed was;

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press 12/12/12

Bench Press 12/12/7

Fly 12/12/12

Dip 12/10/7

Seated Lateral Raise 12/12/12

Reverse Grip French Press 12/4 /dropped weight 12

All in all not a bad first session back, my right shoulder objected to the Incline Press but then it always does and my lower right erectors ache for some reason but at least I'm back under a bar again. :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

I made it into my gym for the second day in a row. I didn't manage to do a fraction of what I had planned, but I know I did enough as I could not have continued unless I took a much longer rest period than planned. All I managed was 3 sets squats for 12 reps (high bar, shoulder width stance, slow-deep reps) and 2 sets of lunges alternating legs, 12 reps per leg (so 24 in total per set)

I was again only allowing myself 90 seconds rest between sets and I simply didn't have the 3rd set in me!

I will try again next week but if I cant make it any further into the planned routine I shall have to drop the weight.


----------



## 25434

Morning BB, yesterday I set off to go training at 5.30am as normal only to find it doesn't open until today...ffs! Had to drive 15 mins to the other side of town and beg the big posh gym that I can't afford to let me in for a shower so I could go to work as it was too far to get home :cursing: ..

Lickily there was nice ole lady on reception who took pity on me and let me use the showers without paying...pheweeeeee....just about to set off now for yet another grand entrance to my 2018 training....lol...

by the way leg lunges....ouch! They are coming back into my training now as I'm honing in on my legs and glutes for a few weeks.

take care mister..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Wednesday was a yoga class as I need to work on my flexibility. Today should have been a pull session but due to a birthday in the family it was a big meal and several large whiskeys 

I will be back in the gym tomorrow :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I dragged my weak and wobbly arse into my gym tonight for the first pull workout of the year. The plan was;

Bent over row, Cable seated row, Pull ups, Cable reverse fly, Barbell curl, Cable reverse row. 3 X 12 of each


----------



## BestBefore1989

My first dead lift session of the new year and my first since my injury.

After about 15 min of warm up and with more than a little trepidation I loaded 100 kg on the bar.

My first set was my first go at sumo dead lift. I was lifting in my Power Cage so I could only open my legs as wide as the frame would allow. I only did 6 reps, I think mainly because it felt so strange. I was expecting to feel the lift more in my quads than normal but instead, to me it felt all glutes.

My second set I did conventional and was able to easily do the 12 reps required but I could feel a slight back pump.

My third set I tried the Jefferson Squat, the lift feels very strange and without a doubt it worked my quads the most, I only managed 10 reps.

the rest of the workout was

Hip thrusts

Glut Ham raise

Lying leg curls

:thumb

I shan't try the Jefferson Squat again unless I add it to my leg day as a squat assistance exercise.

I would gladly carry on with the conventional dead lift but I am worried about injury

I will have another go at sumo next week and if I get cash for my birthday next week I shall look at investing in a hex bar.


----------



## Mingster

Sumo takes some getting used to. I've found using the Hex Bar helps with this as you can do a sumo stance without the sumo grip. It's kind of a stepping stone between the lifts.


----------



## Stephen9069

Sumo what is this blasphemy you speak of.


----------



## 25434

I love doing sumo deads, and as I'm so short I only have to list about 2"....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was my push workout

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press , Bench Press, Flys , Dips, Seated Lateral Raise & Reverse Grip French Press

I increased either the weight of the number of reps on every exercise baring the Incline Bench, so everything is going in the right direction. :thumb


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> My first dead lift session of the new year and my first since my injury.
> 
> After about 15 min of warm up and with more than a little trepidation I loaded 100 kg on the bar.
> 
> My first set was my first go at sumo dead lift. I was lifting in my Power Cage so I could only open my legs as wide as the frame would allow. I only did 6 reps, I think mainly because it felt so strange. I was expecting to feel the lift more in my quads than normal but instead, to me it felt all glutes.
> 
> My second set I did conventional and was able to easily do the 12 reps required but I could feel a slight back pump.
> 
> My third set I tried the Jefferson Squat, the lift feels very strange and without a doubt it worked my quads the most, I only managed 10 reps.
> 
> the rest of the workout was
> 
> Hip thrusts
> 
> Glut Ham raise
> 
> Lying leg curls
> 
> :thumb
> 
> I shan't try the Jefferson Squat again unless I add it to my leg day as a squat assistance exercise.
> 
> I would gladly carry on with the conventional dead lift but I am worried about injury
> 
> I will have another go at sumo next week and if I get cash for my birthday next week I shall look at investing in a hex bar.


 Good morning ! Sorry to intervene , but arent you supposed to feel the sumos mainly in the glutes ? Or at least in the beginning of your lift ( if I'm explaining right ) ?

x


----------



## 25434

I love using the hex bar at the gym. I use it for weighted walks too...brilliant.


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Good morning ! Sorry to intervene , but arent you supposed to feel the sumos mainly in the glutes ? Or at least in the beginning of your lift ( if I'm explaining right ) ?
> 
> x


 I had never done sumo before and it is only as a result of hurting my back recently that I tried it, so it feels odd and wrong to me :confused1:

Copy / paste from web

One major difference between the sumo deadlift and the conventional deadlift is on the demands that they place on our spinal extensors. The greater lean that we have of the torso; the greater the spinal flexor moment arm, making it more difficult for us to remain in an extended/neutral position. The conventional deadlift requires a 5% to 10% greater lean of the torso than the sumo deadlift. This makes the conventional deadlift tougher on our back muscles, especially our spinal erectors.

The sumo deadlift setup is going to have significantly more knee flexion. This places a greater demand on the quads. The sumo deadlift is basically a high squat. The greatest quad demands in the squat are coming up out of the hole. Since the sumo deadlift begins higher than the sticking point for the squat, the demands on the quads will be less than the squat, but greater than the conventional deadlift.

The hip extension demands are the same, the conventional deadlift requires more back strength, and the sumo deadlift requires more quad strength. Understanding those differences can help you pick which one may be best for you. If you have had back issues in the past, stick with a sumo pull, as it places less shear force on the spine due to the more upright torso.

References:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/11932579/

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/10912892/


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I had never done sumo before and it is only as a result of hurting my back recently that I tried it, so it feels odd and wrong to me :confused1:
> 
> Copy / paste from web
> 
> One major difference between the sumo deadlift and the conventional deadlift is on the demands that they place on our spinal extensors. The greater lean that we have of the torso; the greater the spinal flexor moment arm, making it more difficult for us to remain in an extended/neutral position. The conventional deadlift requires a 5% to 10% greater lean of the torso than the sumo deadlift. This makes the conventional deadlift tougher on our back muscles, especially our spinal erectors.
> 
> The sumo deadlift setup is going to have significantly more knee flexion. This places a greater demand on the quads. The sumo deadlift is basically a high squat. The greatest quad demands in the squat are coming up out of the hole. Since the sumo deadlift begins higher than the sticking point for the squat, the demands on the quads will be less than the squat, but greater than the conventional deadlift.
> 
> The hip extension demands are the same, the conventional deadlift requires more back strength, and the sumo deadlift requires more quad strength. Understanding those differences can help you pick which one may be best for you. If you have had back issues in the past, stick with a sumo pull, as it places less shear force on the spine due to the more upright torso.
> 
> References:
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/11932579/
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/10912892/


 Still , Picking the weight up , with the conventionals I feel my whole spine burning up and the quads , but the sumos , I feel all the " struggle" in my glutes first and then my quads . But then again my form sucks big time


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Still , Picking the weight up , with the conventionals I feel my whole spine burning up and the quads , but the sumos , I feel all the " struggle" in my glutes first and then my quads . But then again my form sucks big time


 Thing is, we are all different shapes with different mobility, so whats good for the goose may not be best for the gander.

X


----------



## BestBefore1989

So this is how I look today









The plan is to try and stay injury free and build strength back up for 3 or 4 months before cutting away all the fat. I may not be able to do anything about the old and ugly part but at least I can work on the weak and fat!

I have a yoga class today but I may also try to fit in the leg session that was missed yesterday due to family commitments.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> So this is how I look today
> 
> View attachment 149011
> 
> 
> The plan is to try and stay injury free and build strength back up for 3 or 4 months before cutting away all the fat. I may not be able to do anything about the old and ugly part but at least I can work on the weak and fat!
> 
> I have a yoga class today but I may also try to fit in the leg session that was missed yesterday due to family commitments.


 I tried aerial yoga and all I got was a sprained hip for a week haha !


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just did my leg workout (well most of it, as I missed out leg extensions)

High Bar Squats 3 sets of 12 with 90 seconds between sets

weighted lunges 3 sets of 12 each leg so 24 per set with 90 seconds between sets

Leg press 3 sets of 12 with no lock out 90 seconds between sets

Calf raise 3 sets of 12 with 90 seconds between sets

Just got time for a shower then its off to yoga


----------



## 25434

Belated happy birthday dearest BB. I hope you had a lovely day and evening with your family and that you got lots of hugs, nice food, wine and kisses from your girls.

You look great by the way, (not meant in a pervy way and you know I mean that after all this time)....quite the handsome thing in my opinion. (again, not perving at all and not being insincere either).


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Belated happy birthday dearest BB. I hope you had a lovely day and evening with your family and that you got lots of hugs, nice food, wine and kisses from your girls.
> 
> You look great by the way, (not meant in a pervy way and you know I mean that after all this time)....quite the handsome thing in my opinion. (again, not perving at all and not being insincere either).


 awww 

Thank you Hun, you silky tongued devil woman you! You can tell me fibs and flatter me any time you you want X

I had a nice roast Lamb dinner a beer and a couple of whiskys :drool:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout was a pull session

3 sets of each of the following

bent over row, seated cable row, pull ups, reverse cable fly, barbell curls and reverse grip cable curls.

I know this is only week 2 of returning to training after injury but I am pleased with how things are going.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout is in the bag, Hams and Glutes.

Sumo Deadlifts, Hip thrusts, Glute Ham Raises, Lying Leg Curls and Hanging Leg raise

Sumo deadlifts went much better this week but my good bar has quite sharp knurling which I'm scraping up my shins now I have the wide stance


----------



## Greshie

Belated Happy Birthday BB ! Hope you had a good one! :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Normally I would not train more than two days in a row but due to work commitments over the last week and the next two, and to my desire to keep to the plan I came up with, today was the 4th day in a row that I trained.

It was a bit of a mixed session but I am glad I pushed through it.

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press 3 sets of 12

Bench Press 12/10/8

Fly 12/12/12

Dip 12/10/8

Seated Lateral Raise 12/12/10

Reverse Grip French Press 13 sets of 12

I had upped the weight on the Dumbbell Incline Bench Press, the Seated Lateral Raise and the Reverse Grip French Press but could not match the Bench Press I did on Monday.

Cardio tomorrow and then squats on Monday once I find a commercial gym to train in.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was able to train in my own gym today but tomorrows session will have to be in a commercial gym.

Tonight was Leg day number 1 - Quads and calves is in the bag

High Bar Squats, Weighted Lunges, Leg Press, Leg Extensions and Calve Raises all done 3 sets of 12 with 90 rest between sets


----------



## 25434

90 secs rest between sets? Wut a slacker!

:lol: :lol: ..........


----------



## BestBefore1989

Back home thank goodness.

I trained in a commercial gym while away and thought it was nice to play on some of the machines, I hated the free weights. They had escape plates that are wider in the middle than at the edge and due to the cross design arn't even round ! Horrid things. Going away has made me very appreciative of the set up I have at home.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I managed to fit in (well mostly) my chest workout before the football kicked off

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press 3 sets of 12

Bench Press 12/12/8

Fly 12/12/12

Dip 12/12/10

Seated Lateral Raise 12/12/10

Not as much as I had planned but I ran out of time, and from the way I feel right now, it was enough :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg workout today, quads and calves.

3 sets of 12 reps done for each of the following

High Bar Squats

weighted lunges 3 sets of 12 each leg

Leg press with no lock out

Leg Extensions

Calf raise

the high reps, short rests (90 second rest between sets) is kicking my arse. I am finding that it is challenging my current fitness levels as much, if not more than, my current strength levels.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Life is doing its best to interrupt my training schedule but tonight I managed to do my pull workout.

The plan was;

Bent over row, Cable seated row, Pull ups, Cable reverse fly, Barbell curl, Cable reverse row. 3 X 12 of each

( apart from pull ups because I cant get anywhere near 12 reps on the body weight pull ups right now )


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Life is doing its best to interrupt my training schedule but tonight I managed to do my pull workout.
> 
> The plan was;
> 
> Bent over row, Cable seated row, Pull ups, Cable reverse fly, Barbell curl, Cable reverse row. 3 X 12 of each
> 
> ( apart from pull ups because I cant get anywhere near 12 reps on the body weight pull ups right now )


 I dream of one day managing a single pullup 

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> I dream of one day managing a single pullup
> 
> x


 With the dedication and consistency that you are putting into your workouts, I am sure that it shan't be too long.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> With the dedication and consistency that you are putting into your workouts, I am sure that it shan't be too long.


 Once I do I'll start posting in "advanced bodybuilding " instead of gen con :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I managed to do my workout but I am wasted and my back feels so pumped.

Dead lifts 3 sets all sumo, only 110kg on the bar but it destroyed me. I videoed the last set to try and check my form but its a bit dark

Barbell hip thrusts 3 sets of 12

GHR 3 sets of 8

Hyperextensions 3 sets of 8

Lying leg curls 3 sets of 8

Hanging leg curls 3 sets of 8


----------



## Keeks

Very belated happy birthday, hope you had a lovely day and hope you're well!


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> Very belated happy birthday, hope you had a lovely day and hope you're well!


 Hey there missus...beeeeeeeeeeeeeeg hugs to ya. Xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Very belated happy birthday, hope you had a lovely day and hope you're well!


 Thanks Hun, I'm another year older and uglier and enjoying my training. Ive been doing lighter weights higher reps and shorter rests, not quite as brutal as the FST-7 training that Liam had us both doing but its still kicking my arse. I hope you get back to keeping your journal on here. I miss you. X


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Hey there missus...beeeeeeeeeeeeeeg hugs to ya. Xx


 Hey there lovely, thank you, mahossive hugs back to you and I hope all is good with you?! xx



BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks Hun, I'm another year older and uglier and enjoying my training. Ive been doing lighter weights higher reps and shorter rests, not quite as brutal as the FST-7 training that Liam had us both doing but its still kicking my arse. I hope you get back to keeping your journal on here. I miss you. X


 Ahh, we're all in the same boat, haha. Glad all is going well with training. Sounds good, good to have a mix up of things, I like lighter weights higher reps, does kick ass doesn't it! Haha, now that was brutal!

Yes, I will get back to it although nothing much to report of late, but I'll try and keep update with it! x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back in from my gym

I did a push session ensuring my negatives where nice and slow

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press 3 sets of 12

Bench Press 12/12/10

Fly 12/12/12

Dip 12/11/10

Seated Lateral Raise 12/12/12

Swapped out the planned French Press for Cable Tricep Push downs 3 sets of 12

Body weight is going up,(perhaps a little faster than is ideal so I shall have to be careful not to be adding to much bodyfat), so with luck I should start seeing some improvements in strength soon.


----------



## BestBefore1989

This evenings workout was quads and calves.

Again due to the higher reps and shorter rest periods than I am used to the workout kicked my arse. I might have to consider changing things up, perhaps less reps and more sets so that my fitness levels don't restrict my strength levels.

tonight I managed the full 3 sets of 12 reps with High Bar Squats, weighted lunges, Leg press and Leg extensions, but for Calf raise I did 3 sets of 25 reps


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight was a pull workout. I was feeling tired and weak but I did my best.

Bent over Rows 3 X 12

Seated Cable Row 3 X 12

Pull Ups 3 X 6

Cable Reverse Fly 12,12,10

Curls 3 X 12

Reverse Curls 3 X 12


----------



## 25434

but...........you did get your butt (see what I did there?) cough.....in there and did a workout and that my friend is better than some who don't even try, just launch themselves on the sofa and watch a health and fitness program whilst drinking coffee and eating toast.....cough... :whistling:

View attachment 147913


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back in from tonights Ham and Glute workout.

The sumo deadlifts are slowly starting to feel less alien to me and I slipped a set of 5 reps at 180kg in and my back felt fine, LOL but my glutes had a nice burn going on.

I have run my current 4 day split for the last 5 weeks so I'm going to change things up a bit for February.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I spent some time over the weekend coming up with a new workout plan, I wasnt sure if I should drop the reps and up the rest periods or lower them even further. So I did both 

tonight workout was

Bench press, 3 warm up sets then 2 sets of 5 and 1 set of amrap which was 11 reps done with 120 seconds rest between sets

everything else was done with just 60 seconds between sets

OHP 10,10, 5 (dropped weight) 10,10

Barbell Bent Over Row 10,10,10

weighted Dips 10,10,10

Curls for the girls 10,10,10

Dumbbell Lateral Raise 12,12,12

I enjoyed that workout, I hope the rest of the week goes as well as that did.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I should have worked out yesterday but I felt awful. I have had a cold and sore throat for a while and hardly slept Monday night.

I felt a bit better today so I went for it

dead lifts (Sumo) 3 warm up sets and 3 sets of 5 with 120 seconds rest between sets

the rest of the workout was done with 60 seconds rest between sets

squats 5 sets of 10

leg press 5 sets of 8

calve raise on leg press 25,25,19

hanging leg raise 12, 12,8


----------



## 25434

Hey there...hope you are feeling a bit better today.

I'm quite liking sumo squats at the moment. Not so far to get the weight up as I'm the size of a hobbit..hahaha...

Well done for getting through a workout feeling icky..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there...hope you are feeling a bit better today.
> 
> I'm quite liking sumo squats at the moment. Not so far to get the weight up as I'm the size of a hobbit..hahaha...
> 
> Well done for getting through a workout feeling icky..


 my sumo is no where near as strong as my conventional, but then I have only just started doing it so I shan't make a judgement just yet


----------



## BestBefore1989

just in from my workout

strict OHP 3 warm up sets 2 sets of 5 and 1 amrap which was 12 done with 120 seconds rest

Barbell incline bench 4 sets of 10,1 set of 8

Pull ups 3 sets of 6

Cable Tricep Push-down 10, 10, 8

Curls 3 sets of 10

Cable reverse fly 12, 12, 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had a late workout today as I didn't get home until late.

I cut out two exercises that I had planned to do, and given it was the 3rd day in a row I was exercising I didn't expect it to go as well as it did.

Squats 3 warm up sets 2 sets of 5 and 1 AMRAP which was 7

leg press 5 sets of 15

calve raise on the leg press 5 sets of 15


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have been eating a calorie surplus over the last 6 weeks and have added 9 lbs so I now sit at 102.2 kg . My diet has been consistent but my weight gain not so as one week I added 2.8lbs and another week just 0.2 lbs.

When I even everything out, over the 6 weeks I have gained weight slightly faster than I planned, so rather than adjust it for my increased body weight, I shall leave my diet as it is until I stop gaining.

I have a weekend of rest planned and then I'm back at it on Monday. :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

A rather depressing update, if the body fat percentage feature of my bathroom scales are to be believed, out of the 9 lbs weight I have added, 6 lbs is fat. :crying:


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> A rather depressing update, if the body fat percentage feature of my bathroom scales are to be believed, out of the 9 lbs weight I have added, 6 lbs is fat. :crying:


 How accurate are your scales though mate I thought body fat was quite difficult to measure unless its on one of those big scanners ?


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> How accurate are your scales though mate I thought body fat was quite difficult to measure unless its on one of those big scanners ?


 This^^. I wouldn't be taking any notice of what scales were telling me as regards body fat, mate. Just go by the mirror.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> This^^. I wouldn't be taking any notice of what scales were telling me as regards body fat, mate. Just go by the mirror.


 Agreed. The mirror.......ummm.....errrrr.....except the mirror thing doesn't work for me, rather depressing actually...humph.....in fact....nope! Not the mirror, go by your pants....aneeeeeeeeeething rather than the mirror!!! :lol: :lol: .....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Agreed. The mirror.......ummm.....errrrr.....except the mirror thing doesn't work for me, rather depressing actually...humph.....in fact....nope! Not the mirror, go by your pants....aneeeeeeeeeething rather than the mirror!!! :lol: :lol: .....


 I must confess after my weight changes over the past few years, all my trousers all have adjustable waist panels, either buttons or elastic like these

https://www.matalan.co.uk/product/detail/s2658934_c101/regular-fit-wool-mix-trousers-black

:whistling:


----------



## 25434

Lol....and my wardrobe goes

feeling slim clothes

feeling porky clothes

let's not go out in public any time soon clothes....hurrr hurrr

and here is a pic of my bruise where I walked straight into a bar at the gym...flippin' hurt!

View attachment 150411


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Lol....and my wardrobe goes
> 
> feeling slim clothes
> 
> feeling porky clothes
> 
> let's not go out in public any time soon clothes....hurrr hurrr
> 
> and here is a pic of my bruise where I walked straight into a bar at the gym...flippin' hurt!
> 
> View attachment 150411


 Sorry to laugh Flubs but boy you're clumsy

hope it doesnt hurt too much .


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Lol....and my wardrobe goes
> 
> feeling slim clothes
> 
> feeling porky clothes
> 
> let's not go out in public any time soon clothes....hurrr hurrr
> 
> and here is a pic of my bruise where I walked straight into a bar at the gym...flippin' hurt!
> 
> View attachment 150411


 OUCH.

poor you. X

Still, on the bright side I don't often get a flash of young ladies thigh in my journal, so for me at least things are looking up :wub:


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> Sorry to laugh [Redacted] but boy you're clumsy:



View attachment 134092


How verrrrrry dare you.......


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> OUCH.
> 
> poor you. X
> 
> Still, on the bright side I don't often get a flash of young ladies thigh in my journal, so for me at least things are looking up :wub:


 Here heeeeeee.... ahem....sorry bout that....it was done in a bit of a rush just after training, I just dropped my kecks quickly so I could show my bruise.

i know, weirdo....but....but....you still luv me right? :lol:

ps. Actually, the day after I did that I had to go to martial art class and we were doing leg work! Owwwwwwwww....I got kicked in the bruise so often I had to stop training, I had a proper lump on my leg.


----------



## BestBefore1989

:cursing: My gym session got interrupted and cut short

what I did manage was

Bench Press 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets 2 X 5 and 1 X AMRAP which was 8

OHP 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets 2 X 5 and 1 X AMRAP which was 7

Bent over row 3 sets of 10

Weighted Dips 3 sets of 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

I fell asleep sat bolt upright in front of my computer, and if it wasnt for the fact that I have plans for tomorrow night I would have put my workout back a day.

Tired and not paying enough attention to what I was doing I did my first set of dead lifts as conventional instead of sumo. It felt fine, so whilst keeping the weights the same as last weeks sumo lifts I did the rest of the lifts as conventional dead lifts 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 5

High bar squats 5 sets of 10

Leg press 3 sets of 15

Once again I have cut a workout short but it was still more than enough to leave me knackered.


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB. Sounds like you are running on empty at the moment. Do you think you should take a couple of days out? But....if not, then well done for doing a workout with that level of tiredness.....and cos I'm a northerner and I just CAN'T help myself....are you eating enough? for energy etc? Do I need to start sending you food parcels? hurrr hurrr...x


----------



## 25434

uh ohhhhhhhh....I killed his journal......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there BB. Sounds like you are running on empty at the moment. Do you think you should take a couple of days out? But....if not, then well done for doing a workout with that level of tiredness.....and cos I'm a northerner and I just CAN'T help myself....are you eating enough? for energy etc? *Do I need to start sending you food parcels?* hurrr hurrr...x


 Yes please

Shan't bore you with details but I've got some family stuff going on. I just need time and more sleep. For now I'm doing what I can


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yes please
> 
> Shan't bore you with details but I've got some family stuff going on. I just need time and more sleep. For now I'm doing what I can


 Ok. I won't ask but will just say take care mister. Xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ok. I won't ask but will just say take care mister. Xx


 X


----------



## BestBefore1989

I managed a little leg work today. To be honest I possibly spent longer on the warm up than the working sets but I managed

Squats 3 working sets 2 X 5, last set was AMRAP which was 8 and Leg-press 5 sets of 15.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I am unable to make any plans for this coming week, so I don't know when, or even if, I will be able to workout. So when the opportunity to train arose today, I jumped on it.

Bench press 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets, last set was AMRAP

OHP 5 sets of 10

Bent over Row 3 sets of 10

weighted Dips 3 sets of 10

Curls 3 sets of 10

Lateral Raises 3 sets of 12

:thumb


----------



## Mingster

Same here, mate. Don't think I'll train again until next weekend at the earliest. Need to get these medical appointments out of the way.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Same here, mate. Don't think I'll train again until next weekend at the earliest. Need to get these medical appointments out of the way.


  just what you want, a week of sitting around for ages waiting to be poked and prodded. Hope the results all come back fast and the way you want them to mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

I managed to find half an hour or so to spend in my gym. By the time I'd warmed up with 15 min on the bike and then done some mobility work, I only had enough time left for one exercise, so I made it a good one.

Dead lifts 5 warm up sets, 3 sets of 5, 1 set of 3 and 1 set of 2, followed by 1 working set of 5


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> I managed to find half an hour or so to spend in my gym. By the time I'd warmed up with 15 min on the bike and then done some mobility work, I only had enough time left for one exercise, so I made it a good one.
> 
> Dead lifts 5 warm up sets, 3 sets of 5, 1 set of 3 and 1 set of 2, followed by 1 working set of 5


 Something is better than nothing mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Had a sports massage tonight, if I had the money Id have them more often. I enjoy the pain that's inflicted on my body and tonight I actually heard a knot pop when released.

I am hoping to train tomorrow so fingers crossed the day goes to plan.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back in from the gym

Bench press 3 warm up sets, 3 working sets 2 x 5 and 1 X AMRAP which was 8, followed by a finisher set at 50% of max working set weight AMRAP which was 15.

OHP 5 X 10

Bent over rows 3 X 10

Weighted Dips 3 X 10

Curls 3 X 10

Dumbbell Lateral raises 3 X 12


----------



## 25434

OHP 5 x 10......

ohhhhmmmeeerrrrrrrgaaaaaawwwwwd....

i need to lie down, that would flatten me.


----------



## 25434

On the other hand I've never actually even flat so perhaps I should try it?

:lol: :lol: :lol: x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> OHP 5 x 10......
> 
> ohhhhmmmeeerrrrrrrgaaaaaawwwwwd....
> 
> i need to lie down, that would flatten me.


 Yea, I know, volume , right!

would have been impressive, if there had been any weight on the bar :thumbdown:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> On the other hand I've never actually even flat so perhaps I should try it?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: x


 but Hun, you forget I have see the pictures, so I know your not flat, your nice and curvy :wub:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> but Hun, you forget I have see the pictures, so I know your not flat, your nice and curvy :wub:











On the other hand........









Yes, I guess curvy is a good description....hurrr hurrr....thank you Sir.

I guess if I dropped a bit of flub you could see some muscle but they are, like me, ninja like and under cover..... :lol: :whistling: .

my delts look a little bigger at the moment. It has taken me a while to get them to grow...unlike my bum that is like the Blob film, it just keeps on growing! :lol:

I did legs and glutes today, it was soooooo cold in my gym I worked flat out to keep warm. Never done a workout so quick on a Sunday morning! Haha....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> View attachment 117861
> 
> 
> On the other hand........
> 
> View attachment 87295


 :bounce: Now that's what I'm talking about. :wub: :wub:

Yes, I guess curvy is a good description....hurrr hurrr....thank you Sir.

I guess if I dropped a bit of flub you could see some muscle but they are, like me, ninja like and under cover..... :lol: :whistling: .

my delts look a little bigger at the moment. It has taken me a while to get them to grow...unlike *my bum* that is like the Blob film, *it just keeps on growing!* :lol:

*I did legs and glutes today*, it was soooooo cold in my gym I worked flat out to keep warm. Never done a workout so quick on a Sunday morning! Haha....

If you want to send an updated glutes picture, you know just for comparison to past pictures......

Afterall, I'm way to old to be letching at pretty young ladys.... honest :whistling:


----------



## 25434

View attachment 134610


hurrr hurrrr....don't thank me, you're welcome..... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Hope all is good with you Mr and looking great @Flubs :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Hope all is good with you Mr and looking great @Flubs :thumb


 Hi Hun, I'm good and still plugging away in the gym. How are you? and hows the prep going? there is a distinct lack of updates in your journal, so I'm hoping that your hard at it and just too busy to post.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hi Hun, I'm good and still plugging away in the gym. How are you? and hows the prep going? there is a distinct lack of updates in your journal, so I'm hoping that your hard at it and just too busy to post.


 Good good, that's what I like to hear!

No I'm not prepping at the moment, thinking of competing later in the year but no rock solid plans as yet, I'm just going to see nearer the time. And I will update my journal soon, haha, promise!


----------



## BestBefore1989

So when I woke up this morning it was -9c and white over. All the local schools where closed and though the radio reported main roads open, it also reported plenty of accidents, so I wasnt going anywhere. Snow day :bounce: :bounce:

I was able to hit my gym at lunch time. by which time it was a barmy -4c, so my workout was done in gloves, hat and coat, and I only took the coat off for the last few exercises!

Deadlift, 4 warm up sets and 1 working set of 5 reps

OHP 5 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 5 reps

Incline Bench press 4 sets of 10, 1 set of 8 :cursing:

Pull ups 3 sets of AMRAP

Cable reverse fly 3 sets of 12 reps

Single arm Triceps push-down 2 sets of 12, 1 set of 8

I even videoed my workout for the first time in ages, LOL if you can lip read then you can tell I'm a little frustrated with the pull ups, sorry!


----------



## 25434

I.....I........









haven't had to say this for a while but........

NAUGHTY STEP! Go now....5 mins...

:lol: :lol: ....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I.....I........
> 
> View attachment 68132
> 
> 
> haven't had to say this for a while but........
> 
> NAUGHTY STEP! Go now....5 mins...
> 
> :lol: :lol: ....


  I'm sorry. I shan't do it again.

or at least I will end the video earlier next time.

:whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its slowly warming up where I live. Its still dam cold in my gym but at least we are not in the minus numbers anymore.

I should have done legs yesterday

today after my normal warm up and mobility work I did

Squats 6 sets 3 warm up sets 3 working sets of 5 reps

Leg press 5 sets of 15 reps

Calve raises 5 sets of 15 reps


----------



## BestBefore1989

Only managed a short workout tonight

Bench press 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets, 2 X 5 reps 1 X AMRAP which was 8 (only just)

OHP 5 sets of 10

I had upped the weight on both exercises and as a result my shoulders esp my right one where screaming by the last rep

I did one set of bent over rows but the pain in my shoulders wasnt going to ease any time soon and as the rest of the workout was dips, lateral raises etc I called it a day. No point in hurting myself just so I can say I finished my workout.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I wasnt able to exercise yesterday, and my workout tonight got interrupted and cut short, but what there was of it went well.

Deadlifts 5 sets, 4 warm up sets and 1 working set of 5 reps which was 10kg up on last week and they flew up :thumb

Leg press 5 sets of 15

Calve raises 4 sets of 15

All told I'm quite happy with that.


----------



## Zola

How are you mate? I havent been here in ages, glad to see you still training away! I am just getting back into it now after some time off.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Zola said:


> How are you mate? I havent been here in ages, glad to see you still training away! I am just getting back into it now after some time off.


 Glad to see you back mate, its been ages. You moved home bought a stationary bike and then vanished !

I just had an enforced week off as I hit some health issues. I am hoping to get back at it some time in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## 25434

Hey there big fella? Well.... I don't mean fat by the way, I mean I'm 5' 2". ....cough.....nearly!...haha...how are you? I feel concerned for you. Are you on the mend my grey bearded t'internet buddie? Have anugg....

View attachment 52087


guaranteed to mKe you better.....orrr....at least smile? X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there big fella? Well.... I don't mean fat by the way, I mean I'm 5' 2". ....cough.....nearly!...haha...how are you? I feel concerned for you. Are you on the mend my grey bearded t'internet buddie? Have anugg....
> 
> View attachment 52087
> 
> 
> guaranteed to mKe you better.....orrr....at least smile? X


 awww thank you miss, all hugs are gratefully received.

X


----------



## 25434

Hey there mister! how are you doing? still a bit poorly or busy at work? hope you are ok either way. x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there mister! how are you doing? still a bit poorly or busy at work? hope you are ok either way. x


 Hey Hun, I was a bit poorly but I am well on the mend now. I had a little stay in hospital and when they let me out they signed me off work for 3 weeks so Ive just been resting. I'm planning to get back under a bar over the weekend and see how I get on.

How are you doing? I miss your journal.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hey Hun, I was a bit poorly but I am well on the mend now. I had a little stay in hospital and when they let me out they signed me off work for 3 weeks so Ive just been resting. I'm planning to get back under a bar over the weekend and see how I get on.
> 
> How are you doing? I miss your journal.


 you were in hossie? flippin' 'eck! soo sorry to hear that, oh dear...but glad you are on the mend. YES..rest if that's what you need, give you time to re-design your training needs perhaps? don't do anything too quickly or too heavy ok? fret fret fret fret...humph...don't like my boys being poorly.

I'm fine thanks and training hard. I'm not sure my journal has much to offer really, was thinking of it but I can't offer anything of use to anyone so not sure...lol...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> you were in hossie? flippin' 'eck! soo sorry to hear that, oh dear...but glad you are on the mend. YES..rest if that's what you need, give you time to re-design your training needs perhaps? don't do anything too quickly or too heavy ok? fret fret fret fret...humph...don't like my boys being poorly.
> 
> I'm fine thanks and training hard. I'm not sure my journal has much to offer really, was thinking of it but I can't offer anything of use to anyone so not sure...lol...x


 well I always enjoyed your journal and it did me good to be reminded that how ever hard I thought I was training, that there is a little lady out there training harder.


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hey Hun, I was a bit poorly but I am well on the mend now. I had a little stay in hospital and when they let me out they signed me off work for 3 weeks so Ive just been resting. I'm planning to get back under a bar over the weekend and see how I get on.
> 
> How are you doing? I miss your journal.


 sorry to hear hopefully it wasn't to serious mate, I hear the best way to go back to training after long break off is to do a high rep squat session lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> sorry to hear hopefully it wasn't to serious mate, I hear the best way to go back to training after long break off is to do a high rep squat session lol


 Your a bad, bad man !


----------



## 25434

Happy Easter mister. X


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> you were in hossie? flippin' 'eck! soo sorry to hear that, oh dear...but glad you are on the mend. YES..rest if that's what you need, give you time to re-design your training needs perhaps? don't do anything too quickly or too heavy ok? fret fret fret fret...humph...don't like my boys being poorly.
> 
> I'm fine thanks and training hard. I'm not sure my journal has much to offer really, was thinking of it but I can't offer anything of use to anyone so not sure...lol...x


 Oh go on Flubs !

It would be interesting to see you work out , running out of ideas here 

get well soon @BestBefore1989 !

Happy Easter to the both of you !

x


----------



## Greshie

Hope you are well on the mend @BestBefore1989 , just take it easy getting back under the bar ! ... and happy Easter !


----------



## 25434

Hey there youuu..... how are you doing? Hope you had a good Easter and you are recovering ok. I just had a fab time in a new gym on a free pass I was given fir a month. I wrote it up in Mingsters journal...lol!!! I was a bit excited about it...blurt blurt blurt.... ha ha.....

looking forward to seeing you back lifting my bearded t'internet bud. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there youuu..... how are you doing? Hope you had a good Easter and you are recovering ok. I just had a fab time in a new gym on a free pass I was given fir a month. I wrote it up in Mingsters journal...lol!!! I was a bit excited about it...blurt blurt blurt.... ha ha.....
> 
> looking forward to seeing you back lifting my bearded t'internet bud. X


 Flipping hell Flubs .... you see what I did there ;-) sounds like you had a great time. :thumb

I had planned to try getting back under a bar over the weekend but it just didn't happen. Its my first day back at work today so I will have to see how I feel after work before deciding what to do, it may be taking me some time but I will get there.

X


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Flipping hell [Redacted] .... you see what I did there ;-) sounds like you had a great time. :thumb
> 
> I had planned to try getting back under a bar over the weekend but it just didn't happen. Its my first day back at work today so I will have to see how I feel after work before deciding what to do, it may be taking me some time but I will get there.
> 
> X


 Of course you will get back to it at some point, I've got faith in you dear BB.  you will prolly be tired today, first day back so I wouldn't suggest tonight. Maybe try a little at the weekend? Xx


----------



## 25434

Hey there B.B. swinging by for moral support.... rahhhh rahhhh rahhhhhh...it's Fridaaaayyyeeeeeeee.....weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....

sending t'internet hugs to poorly boys 

x


----------



## Greshie

Hope you start feeling better soon, recovery takes time so take your time and take care...


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Hope you start feeling better soon, recovery takes time so take your time and take care...


 Yes, wise words. Don't worry, I will write up my workouts in here till you get back...you know, squatters rights an' all that.... :lol:

ifthatdontgethimbackinhereidontknowwhatwill!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Yes, wise words. Don't worry, I will write up my workouts in here till you get back...you know, squatters rights an' all that.... :lol:
> 
> ifthatdontgethimbackinhereidontknowwhatwill!!


 You are more than welcome to write up your workouts in here. We can house share, only I get the bigger bedroom and first shift in the bathroom.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Hope you start feeling better soon, recovery takes time so take your time and take care...


 Thanks mate.

I actually managed to get myself under a bar today for the first time in over a month.

My little hospital stay and subsequent dietary restrictions has robbed me of 8 lbs so I was not sure what to expect.

In the end I decided to repeat the weights and reps of my last workout prior to falling ill.

Bench press: I did not expect to be able to even come close to repeating the last workouts reps and would not have been surprised if I did't manage the last (heaviest) set at all but in the end all that I lost was 1 rep on the final set. :thumb I was very surprised and very pleased

OHP I was able to match weight and reps for all 5 sets. :thumb

So the surprisingly good news is that I have retained most if not all of my strength. The bad news is I have next to no fitness levels. I was pretty dam fatigued after the bench press and had to take 10 min before the OHP. At the end of the OHP i was blowing heavy and decided to call it a day with only 2 of the planned 6 exercises completed.

But hey, I am back under a bar and that alone makes me feel more like me and that things are getting back to normal. :bounce:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I actually managed to get myself under a bar today for the first time in over a month.
> 
> My little hospital stay and subsequent dietary restrictions has robbed me of 8 lbs so I was not sure what to expect.
> 
> In the end I decided to repeat the weights and reps of my last workout prior to falling ill.
> 
> Bench press: I did not expect to be able to even come close to repeating the last workouts reps and would not have been surprised if I did't manage the last (heaviest) set at all but in the end all that I lost was 1 rep on the final set. :thumb I was very surprised and very pleased
> 
> OHP I was able to match weight and reps for all 5 sets. :thumb
> 
> So the surprisingly good news is that I have retained most if not all of my strength. The bad news is I have next to no fitness levels. I was pretty dam fatigued after the bench press and had to take 10 min before the OHP. At the end of the OHP i was blowing heavy and decided to call it a day with only 2 of the planned 6 exercises completed.
> 
> But hey, I am back under a bar and that alone makes me feel more like me and that things are getting back to normal. :bounce:


 :bounce: :bounce: ....that is FAB news!.....whooo hooooooooooooooooo.......pheweeee...you had me worried there.....well done mister..x


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> You are more than welcome to write up your workouts in here. We can house share, only I get the bigger bedroom and first shift in the bathroom.


 Ooooooooohhhhhhhhhh myyyyeeeeeeeeee.....you put it in writing and you can't take it back now mister! :sneaky2: :nono: .....heee heeee...... you can has the bigger bedroom cos u need it and I can fit on the sofa if necessary.....AND... I don't mind having the bathroom last so I can clean it after we've both done....yes....it's out there, I'm a clean freak.....that's it! Done deal....we are officially co-joined at the journal hip...

poor bb....you are totally going to regret this ......but....but....I will try to contain myself......hurrrrurrrrrrrr....

Nooooo chance

faaaaaat chance

@Mingster

@Greshie

@anyoneelsewhoreadsthis.......witnesses..witnesses...witnesses

:001_tt2: :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling: ...


----------



## 25434

View attachment 153319


----------



## 25434

View attachment 147913


View attachment 81599










that's my lucky pig from Slovakia.....I think u need it more than I right now? Snicker snicker......


----------



## 25434

I'm just watching jaws....the bit where they are in the boat swapping scars...brilliant.....that will be me, you, Gershwin and Ming one day! :lol: swapping gym scars! Haha....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> :bounce: :bounce: ....that is FAB news!.....whooo hooooooooooooooooo.......pheweeee...you had me worried there.....well done mister..x


 Aww Flubs, if I ever get to meet you Im gonna wrap you in such a big hug and not let go till you tell me to. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

In am attempt to address my lack of fitness I jumped on the cross trainer this morning, I only managed 15 min at level 10 :thumbdown: but at least it was a start. :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> In am attempt to address my lack of fitness I jumped on the cross trainer this morning, I only managed 15 min at level 10 :thumbdown: but at least it was a start. :thumbup1:


 That's fine! I just did 15 mins on the dreadmill too..whoooo....just got in from gym. Did legs and massive glute session. Not entirely sure I need my glutes to be more massive frankly but I don't want a chair seat to dissapear when I sit down! :lol:

Jumping in the shower then braised lamb in white wine and veggies for dinner. I'm ssssssssstaaarrrrrrrrrvvveeeeeeennnnggg....

BB...repeat after me " I'm back on track, slowly but surely" 10 times. 

gotta have faith da da Ooooooh gotta have faith, faith, faith.......

Some bloke sang that....hurrr hurrr...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> That's fine! I just did 15 mins on the dreadmill too..whoooo....just got in from gym. Did legs and massive glute session. Not entirely sure I need my glutes to be more massive frankly but I don't want a chair seat to dissapear when I sit down! :lol:
> 
> Jumping in the shower then braised lamb in white wine and veggies for dinner. I'm ssssssssstaaarrrrrrrrrvvveeeeeeennnnggg....
> 
> BB...repeat after me " I'm back on track, slowly but surely" 10 times.
> 
> gotta have faith da da Ooooooh gotta have faith, faith, faith.......
> 
> Some bloke sang that....hurrr hurrr...


 "Well it takes a strong man, baby"


----------



## 25434

Morning B.B., treadmill today? A bit of arms? I did 15 lengths of pool this morning. I don't like swimming really and I'm not very good at it but I'm trying to push myself. Hate getting my kit off....that walk of shame to the pool....I stay in the lane for peeps who can't really swim.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning B.B., treadmill today? A bit of arms? I did 15 lengths of pool this morning. I don't like swimming really and I'm not very good at it but I'm trying to push myself. Hate getting my kit off....that walk of shame to the pool....I stay in the lane for peeps who can't really swim.


 That was the plan but I woke up late so it didn't happen. :sleeping:

Planning 15 min on the bike before my workout tonight to make up for it


----------



## BestBefore1989

Well it would appear that I spoke to soon when I said I have retained most my strength 

I managed a short little workout today.

15 min on the bike followed by

Leg press 3/4 ROM with no lock out 5 sets 2 X 15 3 X 10

Glute Ham raise 5 sets of 5 but the last two and a half sets where negatives and my descent got increasingly faster.

Still, It doesn't matter how big your steps so long as your moving in the right direction.


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ooooooooohhhhhhhhhh myyyyeeeeeeeeee.....you put it in writing and you can't take it back now mister! :sneaky2: :nono: .....heee heeee...... you can has the bigger bedroom cos u need it and I can fit on the sofa if necessary.....AND... I don't mind having the bathroom last so I can clean it after we've both done....yes....it's out there, I'm a clean freak.....that's it! Done deal....we are officially co-joined at the journal hip...
> 
> poor bb....you are totally going to regret this ......but....but....I will try to contain myself......hurrrrurrrrrrrr....
> 
> Nooooo chance
> 
> faaaaaat chance
> 
> @Mingster
> 
> @Greshie
> 
> @anyoneelsewhoreadsthis.......witnesses..witnesses...witnesses
> 
> :001_tt2: :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling: ...


 witnessed and noted :lol: :lol:


----------



## 25434

Aaaannnnnd in!

delts, beeeeeg session and some tyre flipping and some walking up and down with leather bag thing over my shoulders, I was like a bloopin' pack horse....but what great fun! I couldn't stop sweating for about 2 hours afterwards , disgraceful, my shirt was sticking to me....euwwwwww....'orrible.....


----------



## 25434

sooooooo.....herrrrrumph.....just in the interests of keeping BB's journal warm while he's still in a bit of a pickle I will put my morning workout in here...ya know, just until he gets back....can't have squatters moving in..and...and...I am practically related to him after all this time....and Ming...and Gershwin....I....I.....gulp....

Leg extensions 4x20 about 7or 8 plates...

leg press 4x12, 10, 8, 6 @ 150kg, 200kg, 250kg, 275kg

split leg squats body weight (which is quite enough frankly!) haha. 4x15 per leg

Sumo deads 3x15 @ 60, 80, 60 (edit to say I did 10 of the 80, not 15)

Pull throughs 3x15 @ no idea, a few plates, then a few more?

Single leg kickbacks, 3 x 15, 2 or 3 plates superset with side leg raises. 3x15.

face down on a bench and frog pumping my legs up and down, no idea what it's called but it hurts! lol. 3x20.

Adductors/Abductors 3x30 on each one....ouch...ouch...ouch..hobble away feeling smug but rubbing buttocks furiously to get them feeling back to normal...

kettlebell carries 24kg each hand up and down the gym about 10 times.

thassit. phew...my poor bum and quads. ah well...gotta do it.


----------



## anna1

You're a freakin beast @Flubs !

Post a vid when you can

x


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> You're a freakin beast @[Redacted] !
> 
> Post a vid when you can
> 
> x


 I don't do vids or pics. It would frighten the children. :lol:


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> I don't do vids or pics. It would frighten the children. :lol:


 It'd be good to watch you do the froggy thing though haha

seriously , awesome workout

x


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> It'd be good to watch you do the froggy thing though haha
> 
> seriously , awesome workout
> 
> x


 I plant the bench against the wall so no blokes can stare at my arras, and my t-shirt is looooooooooooong. Try it. It hurts like fook after you have done a regular leg workout, and although I forgot to mention it I finish off afterwards with 2x 30 straight leg flutter kicks. Do it and let me know how you feel....(runs off cackling wickedly....)


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> I plant the bench against the wall so no blokes can stare at my arras, and my t-shirt is looooooooooooong. Try it. It hurts like fook after you have done a regular leg workout, and although I forgot to mention it I finish off afterwards with 2x 30 straight leg flutter kicks. Do it and let me know how you feel....(runs off cackling wickedly....)


 Trying to understand what you mean but all I found for " frog pumps " is facing up


----------



## anna1

Just found the reverse form @Flubs

that what you mean ?


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> Trying to understand what you mean but all I found for " frog pumps " is facing up
> 
> View attachment 153761


 same sorta thing but you lie face down on the bench with your bum slightly haning over the edge. Cross your ankles and bring them in as in the pic then pump them up and down, all the way down and up but not arching your back. I tend to cross my ankles and errmmm...hurrr.hurrr..umm...umm...spread my legs (sooo rude!) :lol:

Sorry BB.....will try hard not to wreck your journal....I know I know...too late right? I will bugger off once you get back. still luv me right?


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> Just found the reverse form @[Redacted]
> 
> that what you mean ?


 yes, that exactly.


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> yes, that exactly.


 Legs tomorrow. Will take pics 

yeah , sorry @BestBefore1989 !

Haha


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> sooooooo.....herrrrrumph.....just in the interests of keeping BB's journal warm while he's still in a bit of a pickle I will put my morning workout in here...ya know, *just until he gets back*....can't have squatters moving in..and...and...I am practically related to him after all this time....and Ming...and Gershwin....I....I.....gulp....


 What? you've only just moved in and your planning to leave already?

I know its wrong me wearing your cloths :blink:

I swear I have a pair of bed socks exactly like yours  :lol: :w00t:



anna1 said:


> You're a freakin beast @Flubs !
> 
> Post a vid when you can
> 
> x


 Shes out lifting me right now! :crying:



Flubs said:


> I don't do vids or pics. It would frighten the children. :lol:


 I remember the 100Kg dead-lift and Im sure I remember a squat vid as well.



anna1 said:


> Legs tomorrow. Will take pics
> 
> yeah , sorry @BestBefore1989 !
> 
> Haha


 No apology needed, were sharing the thread


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back in from tonight workout

OHP 6 sets 5 X 5 and 1 X AMRAP which was 8. I put a belt on for the last set as oddly my abs where feeling utterly spent. (Its over a month now since I was poorly but I guess 4 days of stomach spasms took its toll on me)

Incline Bench press 5 sets of 10 ( I had to drop the weight after the first set and only just managed the last set)

Pull ups 3 sets 8 with overhand grip, 8 with underhand grip 5 with neutral grip

Cable triceps push down 3 X 12

Barbell curls 3 X 10

Cable Reverse Fly 3 sets 1 X 12, 2 X 10


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> What? you've only just moved in and your planning to leave already?
> 
> I know its wrong me wearing your cloths :blink:
> 
> I swear I have a pair of bed socks exactly like yours  :lol: :w00t:
> 
> Shes out lifting me right now! :crying:
> 
> I remember the 100Kg dead-lift and Im sure I remember a squat vid as well.
> 
> No apology needed, were sharing the thread


 Wellllll...I was giving you an out BB....you are very polite to me and I truly wouldn't want to wreck your journal, and I know you remember my own journal which was a total car crash....hahaaaa.....

i don't mind u wearing my clothes, I don't judge, but yellow isn't your colour my dear t'internet friend...hurrrr hurrrr......and I luv my bed socks, I've got blue ones, pink ones, black ones, can't best loafing on the sofa watching a film in your vest and knacks and a massive pair of fluffy bed socks....ohhhh yes...I'm a classy bird...

and yes, it's true I gave put the odd video and pic up but I don't do it regularly, once in a blue moon is enough I think. 

Yeeeehaaaaaaaaa!!! I knew it....I knew it!

heee luuuurrrrrrrvs me

he want tohurrrrrrrrg me

he want to outlift meeeeeeeeee

he just got faaaaaaaaat chance...

View attachment 134611
View attachment 134610


Im thinking of crashing Gershwins journal tooo....I mean.......it's lonely....dontchyathink? :sneaky2: :rolleye: .......

andifigetbraveenoughimightplaceashortvidofmeflippinatyreinMingsjournal!!

Thank you BB...from the heart of my bottom....which...which....is considerable by the way.... :lol:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just back in from tonight workout
> 
> OHP 6 sets 5 X 5 and 1 X AMRAP which was 8. I put a belt on for the last set as oddly my abs where feeling utterly spent. (Its over a month now since I was poorly but I guess 4 days of stomach spasms took its toll on me)
> 
> Incline Bench press 5 sets of 10 ( I had to drop the weight after the first set and only just managed the last set)
> 
> Pull ups 3 sets 8 with overhand grip, 8 with underhand grip 5 with neutral grip
> 
> Cable triceps push down 3 X 12
> 
> Barbell curls 3 X 10
> 
> Cable Reverse Fly 3 sets 1 X 12, 2 X 10


 That was a good workout considering the seriousness of your illness BB, don't put it down at all. It was good. Well done. I'm proud of ya.....


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> andifigetbraveenoughimightplaceashortvidofmeflippinatyreinMingsjournal!!


 Can't wait xx


----------



## 25434

Bjork...."It's sooo quiet...ohhh soo quiet...."....hurrr hurrr

MOOOORRRRRRRRRNIIIIINNNNNNGGGGG!!!!!!!!  :bounce:

Delts (2nd sess)

Face pulls 4x15

Standing BB press 4x15 @ 15kg, with plate raises x15 @15kg between

overhead press from floor..umm..um...whatever that is called..YES...I know i've been told a hundred times but....I...I...am blonde ya know!! 

anyway....5x30kg, 5x35kg, 3x40kg bit tired so left the 50 for another day

Single arm DB press, [email protected] 8kg, 10kg, 12kg, 8kg

Lateral raises 4x15 superset with bent over rear raises 4x15

Sitting lateral raises but not going the whole way up or down to keep the tension. 3 x 15...owww!!!

A move I was shown by a champ I met in a gym a few months ago.

You stand with low weights in each hand facing inwards to your thighs. You do a lateral raise but at your shoulder height you turn your palms outwards and keep going until they nearly meet above your head. Then reverse the action. I started with 5kg...did about 3!!! then dropped to 2kg and did 3 sets of 20. ohhhhmerrrrrrrgawwwwwd! that was hard, so it will be a regular. hurrr hurrrr

A quick 100 barbell curl session...phew...did have to stop about 65ish..arms are fooking killing me now but it was a laugh. Like to try these things.

To finish with I did 40 mins on the dreadmill, fast walking.

Whooo hooooooooo enjoyed that today, despite being a bit tired.

My ancient trackies are falling to pieces...much as I luv'em I will have to chuck them this weekend. siggghhhhh....my faves....gone to trackie bottom heaven.

Happy Thursday BB...C'mawwwwnnnnn.....whooo hooooo......

ps. Is it wrong I've had brekkie, 2nd brekkie, snack and about to eat my lunch all before 11?...I....I.....hee heee...shhhhhh.....keep that one quiet..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Bjork...."It's sooo quiet...ohhh soo quiet...."....hurrr hurrr
> 
> MOOOORRRRRRRRRNIIIIINNNNNNGGGGG!!!!!!!!  :bounce:
> 
> Delts (2nd sess)
> 
> Face pulls 4x15
> 
> Standing BB press 4x15 @ 15kg, with plate raises x15 @15kg between
> 
> overhead press from floor..umm..um...whatever that is called..YES...I know i've been told a hundred times but....I...I...am blonde ya know!!
> 
> anyway....5x30kg, 5x35kg, 3x40kg bit tired so left the 50 for another day
> 
> Single arm DB press, [email protected] 8kg, 10kg, 12kg, 8kg
> 
> Lateral raises 4x15 superset with bent over rear raises 4x15
> 
> Sitting lateral raises but not going the whole way up or down to keep the tension. 3 x 15...owww!!!
> 
> A move I was shown by a champ I met in a gym a few months ago.
> 
> You stand with low weights in each hand facing inwards to your thighs. You do a lateral raise but at your shoulder height you turn your palms inwards and keep going until they nearly meet above your head. Then reverse the action. I started with 5kg...did about 3!!! then dropped to 2kg and did 3 sets of 20. ohhhhmerrrrrrrgawwwwwd! that was hard, so it will be a regular. hurrr hurrrr
> 
> A quick 100 barbell curl session...phew...did have to stop about 65ish..arms are fooking killing me now but it was a laugh. Like to try these things.
> 
> To finish with I did 40 mins on the dreadmill, fast walking.
> 
> Whooo hooooooooo enjoyed that today, despite being a bit tired.
> 
> My ancient trackies are falling to pieces...much as I luv'em I will have to chuck them this weekend. siggghhhhh....my faves....gone to trackie bottom heaven.
> 
> Happy Thursday BB...C'mawwwwnnnnn.....whooo hooooo......
> 
> ps. Is it wrong I've had brekkie, 2nd brekkie, snack and about to eat my lunch all before 11?...I....I.....hee heee...shhhhhh.....keep that one quiet..


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


>



View attachment 134611
yes! hahahaha....1st brekkie, 2nd brekkie, lunch, post lunch snack, pre tea snack, tea, post tea snack, supper...2nd supper....hurrr hurrrr....luvvit!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was planning a workout for today but I am sore from yesterdays efforts, that would not normally stop me but I was planning to squat and my stomach and lower back feels sore , so I'm guessing my transversus abdominis took a beating.

Anyway, I shan't be squatting until I am confident I can brace properly.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was planning a workout for today but I am sore from yesterdays efforts, that would not normally stop me but I was planning to squat and my stomach and lower back feels sore , so I'm guessing my transversus abdominis took a beating.
> 
> Anyway, I shan't be squatting until I am confident I can brace properly.


 Very wise indeed BB.


----------



## 25434

Friday - Swim - :death: - 20 lengths of pool thrashing about like a hippo...siggghhhhh..

Totally outside my comfort zone but at 6 in the morning there are only one or two people there so no splashing and I can tuck myself right into the side and cling onto the side if I start drowning.

Got a looooong walk booked for tonight, looking forward to that, then it's Friday wine o clock time with my feet up after a hard week.

Happy Friday BB. x


----------



## BestBefore1989

It took a lot to drag my sorry butt into the gym tonight but I did

My normal 15 min on the bike, followed by my warm up routing for squats, lots of active stretching, body weight squats and box jumps.

Playing it safe I kept the weights well within my normal ability, and I wore my belt for all the squats, from the first set at 50Kg up to the last set at 130Kg and did 5 sets in total.

Leg press 5 sets of 12

Calve raise 5 sets of 15.

I was so worried about my ability to brace my core that I forgot to put on my knee sleeves and I noticed their absence by the time I was on the leg press, so I shan't do that again.

All in all I am pleased with tonight effort, my cardio fitness is still very poor and I guess it will take a while to get back to a reasonable level, but I will get there.


----------



## 25434

Nice one BB. That is a great effort, well done. :thumb


----------



## 25434

Sunday. daft o clock. Coffee, half a nana.

leg exts, 4x15. Few glute activation stuff, this that the other.

leg press. 4x12,10,9,[email protected], 150kg, 200kg,250kg

hack squat. [email protected] 20kg, 25kg,30kg, 20kg

split squats elevated leg...body weight..4x15

goblet squats, 10kg kettle bell stood on 2 steps, inbetween low squats pulsing. 4x10 each.

glute push downs. 4x 15 each leg around 40kg I think?

single leg rear lift, cable. 3x 15 each leg interspersed with side leg lifts.

donkey kicks on mat. 3x30. Clams. 3x25.

30 mins dreadmill, 3 mins then raise it, 3 mins then raise it again etc, then back down again.

scramled egg on toast 4 brekkie.

braised silverside and root mash for dinner

not sure about anything else havent got that far in my head yet. Salad maybe.

quick walk round the block later after dinner. Help to get dinner moving. Ha ha.

Morning BB  ....did u eat that last hob knob? I was saving that for Ming and Gershwin in case they popped by, and I accidentally ate the malted milk one that was fir Stephen9069........but....it's the thought that counts right? Hurrrr hurrr..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning BB  ....did u eat that last hob knob? I was saving that for Ming and Gershwin in case they popped by, and I accidentally ate the malted milk one that was fir Stephen9069........but....it's the thought that counts right? Hurrrr hurrr..


 No.............It wasnt me,...............honest.........err..........was it the dog?


----------



## 25434

I just watched Casper the ghost . Luv it. Awweee.....I blubbered at the end....I've seen it a hundred times too so it's not that I don't know the ending! Durrrrrrrr

luv those three naughty ghosts too...

right then... walk time, it's a bit rainy though, quick 30 mins round the block.


----------



## 25434

Ps. Don't worry B.B.... just keeping the place warm for ya....I will take off when u get back full time x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ps. Don't worry B.B.... just keeping the place warm for ya....I will take off when u get back full time x


 mi casa o su casa X

I managed to train again today, just a little chest and shoulders workout but I was happy with how it went as I am still loosing weight due to the diet the hospital want me to stick to until I have a procedure done at the end of the month.

warm up was face fulls, 4 sets of 12 reps

Bench press 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets. First 5 sets 5 reps last set 7 reps at 110Kg

Standing OHP 5 sets at 35Kg 4 sets of 10 and last set AMAP which was 12 so I shall up the weight next time

Dips 3 sets at body weight 12, 11, 9


----------



## 25434

Ooooooooooeeerrrrrrr....so you and Ming both having an op.....wow...it's all going on at the mo. Believe it or not thus morning I woke up fine, slight headache and now I have started sneezing and nose running.....a cold!! In the space of a few hours? That's bonkers....

and you must stick to your diet too..very important.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ooooooooooeeerrrrrrr....so you and Ming both having an op.....wow...it's all going on at the mo. Believe it or not thus morning I woke up fine, slight headache and now I have started sneezing and nose running.....a cold!! In the space of a few hours? That's bonkers....
> 
> and you must stick to your diet too..very important.


  Hope you feel better soon Hun


----------



## 25434

Due to the cold and sore throat I decided to do a bits and bobs workout today. Couldn't face anything heavy but couldn't not do anything either.

Tricep rope pulldowns 4x15 around 15kg-20

DB curls 4x12 @ 8kg, 10kg, 12kg each hand

CG BB press 4x12:20kg superset with plate raises [email protected] 15kg

Hammer curls with the bendy bit at the top..umm...hurr urr..you know! the bendy bit! 

100 BB curls @ 10kg. Just do this for fun cos I saw it on t'internet...gotta give it a go ain't ya? or is that just me :lol:

Leg raises 4x15

Sort of walk/jog up and down the long bit at the gym with a leather thing on my shoulders. A lie down on the mat, shower, home made smoothie for brekkie.

Should have done delts but couldn't face it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I wasnt feeling much like it but I managed a short workout and planned to simply match my weights and reps from the last time but it wasnt to be.

15 min on the bike and some mobility work followed by

Dead lifts 5 sets I only did 2 of the planned 5 reps on the last set. Heavy (well for me) dead lifts really take it out of me and I simply didn't have enough in the tank for 5 reps.

High Bar Squats 5 sets of 10 ( I only managed 3 sets last week but I was a little annoyed with myself over the deadlifts so pushed harder)

Leg Press 5 sets of 12 but I paid the price of the squats and had to drop the weight after the second set.

All in all not a bad workout, I am sure I shall sleep well tonight


----------



## 25434

Bleuuuurrrrrrrrggghhhh......I'm proper poorly.....man flu  sore throat, headache, runny nose, the lot....off work today lolling about like a whale. Made some baked aubergine fritters with coriander, mint and lime yoghurt sauce. ....well....gotta do something with my time.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Bleuuuurrrrrrrrggghhhh......I'm proper poorly.....man flu  sore throat, headache, runny nose, the lot....off work today lolling about like a whale.


 See, that's what happens when you share your bed socks with strange men !

hope you feel better soon.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> See, that's what happens when you share your bed socks with strange men


 yes, true! and by the way, I TOLD you not to wear my pink ones!!! red, blue, green, maybe but pink?? well really...... :mellow: ...... :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just in from tonight's workout.

I managed to finish my planned workout for today, so if for nothing else I was pleased with my efforts today

warm up on the bike, shoulder mobility work and rotor cuff exercises followed by

Standing over Head Press 6 sets 5 x 5 and 1 AMRAP which tonight was 9

Incline Bench Press Planned 5 sets of 10 reps but was feeling good on the last set and managed 12 reps

Bodyweight ( 220 Lbs / 15.7) Pullups 8 with overhand grip, 8 with underhand grip 5 with neutral grip.

Cable triceps push down 3 X 12

Barbell curls 3 X 10

Cable Reverse Fly 3 X 12


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did a late workout tonight to allow the temperature to cool down a bit.

Given that I was poorly and have lost just under 12lbs recently, I am just ticking over at the moment so all the weights and reps have stayed the same for the last 3 weeks

15 min on the bike followed by mobility work and box jumps

Squats 5 sets of 5

Leg press 5 sets of 12

Calve raise on the leg press 5 sets of 15

I haven't videoed my squats for a while so I filmed my last set tonight, apart from on the last rep I didn't realise I was touching the safety straps. I will lower them for my next low bar squat session.


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Bleuuuurrrrrrrrggghhhh......I'm proper poorly.....man flu  sore throat, headache, runny nose, the lot....off work today lolling about like a whale. Made some baked aubergine fritters with coriander, mint and lime yoghurt sauce. ....well....gotta do something with my time.....
> 
> View attachment 154151


 Hope you feel better soon! xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

My youngest daughter was not at home over Easter and was very disappointed to have missed out on my Easter Leg of lamb dinner, so promised to do it again tonight.

I shan't be able to train on Friday this week so my planned workouts are for Sunday, Monday, Wednesday and Thursday. The roast takes 2 hours to cook and I shant want to workout after eating a large roast dinner so I had to do my workout much earlier than normal and I was being roasted in my garage gym.

Warm up was about an hour of cutting the grass 

Mobility work and face pulls

Bench Press 5 sets of 5 ( I increased the weight of the first 4 sets so even though the last set was AMRAP at the same weight as last week, I only got 5)

Standing OHP 5 sets of 10 (with a massive 1 Kg increase in weight over last week) 

Bent over Rows 3 sets of 10

Dips 3 sets of 10

Curls for the girls 3 sets of 10

Dumbbell Lateral Raises 3 sets of 10

Thats me done, I'm off to peel potatoes!


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## 25434

Hooooowwwwww many potatoes???

:drool:


----------



## Mingster

Impressive beard there BB :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Impressive beard there BB :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate, I had about two inches taken off it at the start of the month as it was getting thin at the end and it was itching my chest. :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout is in the bag. I had to cut it shorter than planned as I got a very painful cramp in my right foot. Felt like it took me ages to take off my shoe and massage the bottom of my foot.

Anyway, 15 min on the bike and mobility work

Dead lift, 5 sets weights the same as last week but I got an extra rep on the last set.

High Bar Squats 5 sets, reps the same as last week but 10Kg added to each set.

As I say I didn't do all I had planned but I did enough.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was late into my gym tonight. I didn't manage the entire planned workout as I simply ran out of steam but I did the manage the main lifts.

warm up was normal mobility work and rotor cuff exercises

Standing OHP 5 sets of 5, 6th set was AMRAP which was 10 (just)

Incline Bench Press 5 sets 10,10,10 8 and I dropped the weight by 5Kg to get 10 reps out of the last set

Bodyweight ( 217 Lbs / 15.5) Pullups 7 with overhand grip, 8 with underhand grip 5 with neutral grip.


----------



## 25434

Morning BB, watching that I was actually holding my breathing with you on the last one...pheweeeeee....great stuff mister, well done. :thumb . I'm just off to gym myself now, back or chest today. Still feeling under the weather from my cold so it will be a light session today.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Morning BB, watching that I was actually holding my breathing with you on the last one...pheweeeeee....great stuff mister, well done. :thumb . I'm just off to gym myself now, back or chest today. Still feeling under the weather from my cold so it will be a light session today.


 Glad to hear your on the mend, if not yet fully better. Good idea to keep your workout light, your body is still working hard recovering from the bed sock bug.

But knowing you, I suspect that when you write up your workout I'll learn that you still did twice the amount of work I would do if fully fit.


----------



## 25434

Hey there, I must say dearest B.B. I did do a light back workout and it hurt my chest a bit, you know breathless etc. But I could leave without a bit of conditioning work. I slubg a 35kg leather bag over my head and ran ....yes ran :lol: round the gym circumference 3 tunes and then tyre flipped an 80kg tyre up and down the floor a few times. Lol! I git annoyed is I was feeling so tired... not kidding, I had to lie down on on the floor for about 5 mins...my poor lungs.....

i have to try to get back into the swing of things cos it's too easy to not bother isn't it? Then one day turns into a week, into a month etc etc.

anyhowwwwwww........onwards and upwards. Having a swim tomorrow .....bleurrrggghhhh....but I like the steam room afterwards.


----------



## 25434

Ulloooooooooo?? Hey BB, wats up?

just popping into dust around.....re over the boxers off the radiators, put the cups in the dishwasher, fold shirts etc.....hope u r ok.

i swam Friday, bleurrgghhh.....had lunch with the gals Saturday, fish finger sarnie and we shared a chocolate mousse between us, I know, I know, am I mental or what??? Ha ha....steak and salad for tea.

trained legs and glutes today and made stuffed squid tubes in tomato and white wine sauce with bread and salad...yummmeeeeee...phwoaaaaarrrr...it's lurrrvleeeee.

hoping u r ok and just resting before your op or something like that....take care mister. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ulloooooooooo?? Hey BB, wats up?
> 
> just popping into dust around.....re over the boxers off the radiators, put the cups in the dishwasher, fold shirts etc.....hope u r ok.
> 
> i swam Friday, bleurrgghhh.....had lunch with the gals Saturday, fish finger sarnie and we shared a chocolate mousse between us, I know, I know, am I mental or what??? Ha ha....steak and salad for tea.
> 
> trained legs and glutes today and made stuffed squid tubes in tomato and white wine sauce with bread and salad...yummmeeeeee...phwoaaaaarrrr...it's lurrrvleeeee.
> 
> hoping u r ok and just resting before your op or something like that....take care mister. X


  Thanks Hun.

Its all over and done with,thank goodness. It was not so much an op as an exploratory procedure. They went in to take a biopsy which I will have the results of soon but as a side issue, apparently I have torn mucosal of the duopenum and have a hiatus hernia, thankfully though, I don't believe thats a big deal

LOL I appear to be falling to pieces in my old age, I'm not going back if the buggers keep finding things wrong with me. :lol:


----------



## anna1

Hopefully its all good news from now on !

All the best !

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Hopefully its all good news from now on !
> 
> All the best !
> 
> x


 Thanks

X


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks Hun.
> 
> Its all over and done with,thank goodness. It was not so much an op as an exploratory procedure. They went in to take a biopsy which I will have the results of soon but as a side issue, apparently I have torn mucosal of the duopenum and have a hiatus hernia, thankfully though, I don't believe thats a big deal
> 
> LOL I appear to be falling to pieces in my old age, I'm not going back if the buggers keep finding things wrong with me. :lol:


 Ohhhhhhh boy! A hernia....hummmmm.....no more straining with the big weights for a while then....I think. Perhaps a re-think on the training front for a bit? I'm no expert of course but a guy at my gym had a hernia, we could feel a lumpy bit under his skin when he showed us it...bleurrrrggh... 

Fingers, toes and all wobbly things crossed for your test results ..x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ohhhhhhh boy! A hernia....hummmmm.....no more straining with the big weights for a while then....I think. Perhaps a re-think on the training front for a bit? I'm no expert of course but a guy at my gym had a hernia, we could feel a lumpy bit under his skin when he showed us it...bleurrrrggh...
> 
> Fingers, toes and all wobbly things crossed for your test results ..x


 Aww thanks but Its not that type of hernia Hun,

Copied from Web MD

The esophagus connects to the stomach at an opening in the diaphragm called the hiatus. The lower esophageal sphincter (LES), which is normally at the same level as the diaphragm, keeps stomach contents (food, acid, and other digestive juices) from backing up (or refluxing) into the esophagus.

When a sliding hiatal hernia is present, part of the stomach moves up through the hiatus and into the chest cavity. This pushes the lower esophageal sphincter (LES) up into the chest cavity away from the hiatus. Away from the hiatus, the LES loses the support that it needs from the diaphragm to stay closed. This raises the risk for symptoms of heartburn and gastroesophageal reflux disease.

And sadly I have oesophagitis as a result Gastro-oesophageal reflux disease.

You may be right about my training as I have been advised I can not brace for a heavy lift as the pressure created to stabilise the core can squeese the stomach and force everything up into the oesophagas.

As I understand it, all this is secondary to the pancreas problems but I should get the results of the biopsy this week and then at least I will know whats what.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Aww thanks but Its not that type of hernia Hun,
> 
> Copied from Web MD
> 
> The esophagus connects to the stomach at an opening in the diaphragm called the hiatus. The lower esophageal sphincter (LES), which is normally at the same level as the diaphragm, keeps stomach contents (food, acid, and other digestive juices) from backing up (or refluxing) into the esophagus.
> 
> When a sliding hiatal hernia is present, part of the stomach moves up through the hiatus and into the chest cavity. This pushes the lower esophageal sphincter (LES) up into the chest cavity away from the hiatus. Away from the hiatus, the LES loses the support that it needs from the diaphragm to stay closed. This raises the risk for symptoms of heartburn and gastroesophageal reflux disease.
> 
> And sadly I have oesophagitis as a result Gastro-oesophageal reflux disease.
> 
> You may be right about my training as I have been advised I can not brace for a heavy lift as the pressure created to stabilise the core can squeese the stomach and force everything up into the oesophagas.
> 
> As I understand it, all this is secondary to the pancreas problems but I should get the results of the biopsy this week and then at least I will know whats what.


 Flippin' Nora!!! You better sit down and I'll make the cuppa tea tonight.....

View attachment 57144


still everything remains crossed for you.......which.....frankly is a bit difficult with legs as chubby as mine! But for you I'll try my bestest. Xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Flippin' Nora!!! You better sit down and I'll make the cuppa tea tonight.....
> 
> View attachment 57144
> 
> 
> still everything remains crossed for you.......which.....frankly is a bit difficult with legs as chubby as mine! But for you I'll try my bestest. Xx


 Thanks

(((HUG)))

X


----------



## Greshie

Crossing my fingers for you BB ..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Crossing my fingers for you BB ..


 Thanks mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was off work today and sat in my garden in a pair of shorts enjoying the sunshine. I have been a bit down in the dumps of late but it really lifted my mood. I even planned a little 3 day a week, 4 exercises a day workout for next week, it will have to be light weights but at least I will be back in my gym.

Lets hope this wonderful weather continues and we all get to have a nice bank holiday weekend


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was off work today and sat in my garden in a pair of shorts enjoying the sunshine. I have been a bit down in the dumps of late but it really lifted my mood. I even planned a little 3 day a week, 4 exercises a day workout for next week, it will have to be light weights but at least I will be back in my gym.
> 
> Lets hope this wonderful weather continues and we all get to have a nice bank holiday weekend


 More holidays and more good weather?

Someone up there has really taken a pity on you guys 

enjoy yourself honey!


----------



## Mingster

Wishing you well BB.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Wishing you well BB.


 Thanks mate. and may I reciprocate, Its this week you get your knee done isn't it?


----------



## Stephen9069

Light weight 5 sets of 20 rep squats mate you know you want to even heard a few people around the forum say they thought you might be a little scared to try it but i backed you up, even said you would post a video of every set lol.

No need to thank me though mate lol :thumb :beer:


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate. and may I reciprocate, Its this week you get your knee done isn't it?


 Operation is the 4th of June mate. A month today.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was off work today and sat in my garden in a pair of shorts enjoying the sunshine. I have been a bit down in the dumps of late but it really lifted my mood. I even planned a little 3 day a week, 4 exercises a day workout for next week, it will have to be light weights but at least I will be back in my gym.
> 
> Lets hope this wonderful weather continues and we all get to have a nice bank holiday weekend


 Sunshine and being outdoors is a positive experience which can really heal the spirit, take care BB !


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Sunshine and being outdoors is a positive experience which can really heal the spirit, take care BB !


 Yes, agree with Ian. Can't beat it. Wishing you well BB.....and I'm about to ruin mine by sloshing a couple of glasses of wine back..... wahyeeeeee....gotta be done on a hot Saturday night right? Like lady muck in my garden...ha ha....


----------



## BestBefore1989

It was too hot to cut the grass earlier so instead I brought my planned workout forward and did day one of my new training plan.

As I cant brace for my lifts and use the intensity I would normally use, my plan is to take a page out of Greshie's book and increase my volume.

The plan is whole body workouts, 3 days a week, 4 exercises, 1 per body part for chest. shoulders, legs and back. 5 sets of between 8 - 10 reps per set with 60 seconds rest between sets. So between 120 and 150 reps per body part per week.

I wanted to be able to finish the workout in its entirety so I selected weights so light that I'd bet flubs uses more on her warm up sets.

warm up was 15 min on the static bike

3 sets of face pulls as mobility work prior to;

Bench Press 4 X 8 and 5th set of 10

Hip mobility work prior to;

High Bar Squats 4 X 8 and 5th set of 10

3 sets of rotor cuff internal and external rotation exercises prior to;

Standing Overhead Press 5 sets of 8 ( the plan was to feel like I had at least two more reps in me on the last set so I should have selected a lighter weight as the last set was tough)

Barbell Bent over Rows 5 sets of 8

It doesn't sound like much but it still took me an hour to finish and I am back training


----------



## 25434

Wahoooooooooooooo!!! And we're off! :bounce:


----------



## Greshie

Are you sure @Flubs warm up weights are light enough? :huh:  :lol: and I don't see any tyre flipping!  :whistling: ^_^

Seriously though any lifting is better than no lifting and your plan looks good! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> *Are you sure @Flubs warm up weights are light enough?* :huh:  :lol: and I don't see any tyre flipping!  :whistling: ^_^
> 
> Seriously though any lifting is better than no lifting and your plan looks good! :thumbup1:


 You might be right mate but I had to start somewhere.

:lol: I put myself in her shoes, or rather her pink fluffy bed socks and thought what would flubs do, and it wasn't lift pink fluffy weight


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Are you sure @[Redacted] warm up weights are light enough? :huh:  :lol: and I don't see any tyre flipping!  :whistling: ^_^


 Why you cheeky wotsit! :lol:

i tried to film myself the other day but cos I'm on my own. Set my mobile at one end but all u could see was big behind as I was flipping the tyre down the runway, and trust me, it wasn't a pretty sight...  I then tried as I was going the other way but was even worse! The tyre Bobbi g up and down and my REALLY red face popping up the other side, for gawwwwds sake! AND I didn't know this before, but when I'm getting the tyre to go up I seem to stick my upper teeth out over my bottom lip...wut??? :lol: :lol: ......the sheer effort...hahaaa.... no way on earth I'm showing any of that! Will have to ask someone to film it from the side if I get brave enough.

will do it if I can. You boys could do with a laugh....I'm sure I will fit the bill. Hurr hurrr


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Why you cheeky wotsit! :lol:
> 
> i tried to film myself the other day but cos I'm on my own. Set my mobile at one end but all u could see was big behind as I was flipping the tyre down the runway, and trust me, it wasn't a pretty sight...  I then tried as I was going the other way but was even worse! The tyre Bobbi g up and down and my REALLY red face popping up the other side, for gawwwwds sake! AND I didn't know this before, but when I'm getting the tyre to go up *I seem to stick my upper teeth out over my bottom lip*...wut??? :lol: :lol: ......the sheer effort...hahaaa.... no way on earth I'm showing any of that! Will have to ask someone to film it from the side if I get brave enough.
> 
> will do it if I can. You boys could do with a laugh....I'm sure I will fit the bill. Hurr hurrr


 You should do it flubs, not that I know anything at all about tyre flipping technique but I'd bet you look awesome tossing 90Kg of rubber around.

We all pull odd faces when trying really hard, have you noticed the look on mine for the last few reps of the OHP video I posted recently


----------



## 25434

Legs and glutes this morning at daft o clock. Doing twice a week now to try to shape up a bit more......or....or....at all! Lol..

deadlifts. 4 sets 10,8, 6,4 @ 60kg, 70kg, 80kg, 90kg then 15x 40 just for laughs.

single leg rom. Split squats. 4x15 each leg 10kg each hand. That fookin' hurt, s cuse my language.

leg ext. 4x20 at something or other weight, quite heavy, forgot to look. Interspersed with body weight squats, quarter pulses x 20, 4 sets.

landmine squats, 20kg pole with 10kg loaded, press at the top, squats A2G.

cable donkey kicks interspersed with side leg lifts. 4x25 each leg.

frog pumps face down on a bench interspersed with jumpy things split legs, ummm...errr...4x15

abductors and the other one that is the opposite? 4x30 each.

Tyre flipping 4 length, with a push back on each one. That nearly made me puke, bleurrrgghhh....

Hex bar, 3 deads, then walk to end of room, 3 deads, walk back a few times. I saw it on t'internet and thought I'd have a go.....looked easy but......... :crazy: :scared: ....hurr hurrr

last training post now BB is back in place. Have tidied up a bit but left you my bubbles to soak in when you do your next workout. I know love them you manly beast you.... :lol: ...Thank you for the loan of your journal........x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Legs and glutes this morning at daft o clock. Doing twice a week now to try to shape up a bit more......or....or....at all! Lol..
> 
> deadlifts. 4 sets 10,8, 6,4 @ 60kg, 70kg, 80kg, 90kg then 15x 40 just for laughs.
> 
> single leg rom. Split squats. 4x15 each leg 10kg each hand. That fookin' hurt, s cuse my language.
> 
> leg ext. 4x20 at something or other weight, quite heavy, forgot to look. Interspersed with body weight squats, quarter pulses x 20, 4 sets.
> 
> landmine squats, 20kg pole with 10kg loaded, press at the top, squats A2G.
> 
> cable donkey kicks interspersed with side leg lifts. 4x25 each leg.
> 
> frog pumps face down on a bench interspersed with jumpy things split legs, ummm...errr...4x15
> 
> abductors and the other one that is the opposite? 4x30 each.
> 
> Tyre flipping 4 length, with a push back on each one. That nearly made me puke, bleurrrgghhh....
> 
> Hex bar, 3 deads, then walk to end of room, 3 deads, walk back a few times. I saw it on t'internet and thought I'd have a go.....looked easy but......... :crazy: :scared: ....hurr hurrr
> 
> last training post now BB is back in place. Have tidied up a bit but left you my bubbles to soak in when you do your next workout. I know love them you manly beast you.... :lol: ...Thank you for the loan of your journal........x


 I'm knackered just reading all that work. :surrender:

Keep the key, your welcome back anytime. X


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm knackered just reading all that work. :surrender:
> 
> Keep the key, your welcome back anytime. X


 Ahhhhhhhhh......I knew there was a reason I luuuuurrrrrrd you  ...

obviously in a very proper ladylike non pervy totally know u have a lovely wife and family sorta thing.....and clearly I also luv Gershwin and Lord Ming....my bearded lovelies.

ps. My bum is aching like anything now,I'm just putting some salmon fishcajes on then I'm off for a walk to ease the pain :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Second of my full body workouts

15 min on the bike

Hip mobility work and 3 sets of kettlebell swings prior to;

Dead lifts 4 X 8 and 5th set of 10

(erectors where aching when I did) 3 sets of face pulls as mobility work prior to;

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press 4 X 8 and 5th set of 10

Leg Press 5 X 10

2 sets of band dislocates prior to;

Dumbbell Lateral Raises 5 X 8


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Second of my full body workouts
> 
> 15 min on the bike
> 
> Hip mobility work and 3 sets of kettlebell swings prior to;
> 
> Dead lifts 4 X 8 and 5th set of 10
> 
> (erectors where aching when I did) 3 sets of face pulls as mobility work prior to;
> 
> Incline Dumbbell Bench Press 4 X 8 and 5th set of 10
> 
> Leg Press 5 X 10
> 
> 2 sets of band dislocates prior to;
> 
> Dumbbell Lateral Raises 5 X 8


 Well done BB.....whoot whoop! :thumbup1: your poor erectors! Ummmm.....I think....

runs runs off to google erectors......


----------



## 25434

Soooo... I can report that I have erectors too......ohhhhhh yasssssss!! :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just finished my third full body workout of the week.

warm up was 15 min on the static bike

Hip mobility work and 3 sets of box jumps prior to;

Low Bar Squats 4 X 8 and 5th set of 10

2 sets of rotor cuff internal and external rotation exercises prior to;

Dumbbell Flys 4 X 8 and 5th set of 10

2 sets of band dislocates Prior to;

Upright EZ Bar Rows 5 X 8

Dumbbell One Arm Rows 5 X 8


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Why you cheeky wotsit! :lol:
> 
> i tried to film myself the other day but cos I'm on my own. Set my mobile at one end but all u could see was big behind as *I was flipping the tyre down the runway*, and trust me, it wasn't a pretty sight...  I then tried as I was going the other way but was even worse! The tyre Bobbi g up and down and my REALLY red face popping up the other side, for gawwwwds sake! AND I didn't know this before, but when I'm getting the tyre to go up I seem to stick my upper teeth out over my bottom lip...wut??? :lol: :lol: ......the sheer effort...hahaaa.... no way on earth I'm showing any of that! Will have to ask someone to film it from the side if I get brave enough.
> 
> will do it if I can. You boys could do with a laugh....I'm sure I will fit the bill. Hurr hurrr


 I knew your gym was near Gatwick .... but didn't realise it was Gatwick! :lol: :lol: :thumb

#runsandhides


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> I knew your gym was near Gatwick .... but didn't realise it was Gatwick! :lol: :lol: :thumb
> 
> #runsandhides


 I see what u did there Gresh....
View attachment 134611
x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Week 2 of my new program

warm up was 15 min on the static bike

3 sets of face pulls as mobility work prior to;

Bench Press 5 X 10

Hip mobility work prior to;

High Bar Squats 5 X 10

2 sets of rotor cuff internal and external rotation exercises prior to;

Standing Overhead Press 4 X 8 and 5th set was 9 reps

Barbell Bent over Rows 4 X 8 and 5th set was 10

All the weights remained the same as last week.


----------



## BestBefore1989

15 min on the bike

Hip mobility work and kettlebell swings prior to;

Dead lifts 5 X 10 (Straps on the last set as my grip was giving way)

face pulls as mobility work prior to;

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press 5 X 10

Leg Press 5 X 8 and 6th set of 10

Dumbbell Lateral Raises 4 X 8 and 5th set of 10

All the weights stayed the same as last week except for leg press where I increased the weight so that the total lifted with 6 X 8 was greater than lifted last week with 5 X 10


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> 15 min on the bike
> 
> Hip mobility work and kettlebell swings prior to;
> 
> Dead lifts 5 X 10 (Straps on the last set as my grip was giving way)
> 
> face pulls as mobility work prior to;
> 
> Incline Dumbbell Bench Press 5 X 10
> 
> Leg Press 5 X 8 and 6th set of 10
> 
> Dumbbell Lateral Raises 4 X 8 and 5th set of 10
> 
> All the weights stayed the same as last week except for leg press where I increased the weight so that the total lifted with 6 X 8 was greater than lifted last week with 5 X 10


 It looks like you're feeling a lot better then ?

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> It looks like you're feeling a lot better then ?
> 
> x


 Yes, thank you. I am still not lifting "heavy" but at least I am training again. :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back in from my 3rd workout this week.

warm up was 15 min on the static bike

Hip mobility work and box jumps prior to;

Low Bar Squats 5 X 10

band dislocates Prior to;

Upright EZ Bar Rows 5 X 8 ( last week I felt this in my traps so I kept weight and reps the same and concentrated on form)

Dumbbell Flys 5 X 10

Dumbbell One Arm Rows 4 X 8 and 5th set of 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

warm up was 15 min on the static bike

face pulls as mobility work prior to;

Bench Press 6 sets, 5 X 8 and 1 X 10

Hip mobility work prior to;

High Bar Squats 6 sets, 5 X 8 and 1 X 10

rotor cuff internal and external rotation exercises prior to;

Standing Overhead Press 5 sets 3 X 9 and 2 X 8

Barbell Bent over Rows 5 sets 3 X 9, 1 X 9 and 1 X 8

It was hard work tonight.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had a little time on my hands yesterday and so reviewed my current stats. One thing I noticed was that though my current enforced calorie deficit was working for me as I was loosing mainly body fat, recently it has flipped around and for the last fortnight I have been loosing more lean body mass than fat.

Now this coincides with starting my low weight high volume training. My workouts have been taxing my endurance more than my strength and I don't think this is working for me, so tonight I upped the weight and dropped the reps but kept to 6 sets per lift. I will train this way for a couple of week and review the results at that time.

warm up was 15 min on the bike

Hip mobility work and kettlebell swings prior to;

Dead lifts 6 X 6

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press 6 sets 6, 5, (dropped the weight by 4kg per hand) 6, 6, 6, 8

Leg Press 6 X 6

Dumbbell Lateral Raises 6 X 6


----------



## Stephen9069

I always found heavier weight was better for retaining muscle when dieting the only flipside to that is its hard to lift heavy when in a constant deficit especially if its quite aggresive. I went from a 500 calorie deficit to 150-200 calorie deficit i found my workouts were better for it, it just means the fat loss takes a bit longer but for me were strength is my main focus im happy to take that bit longer.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout went well

warm up was 15 min on the static bike

Hip mobility work, box jumps, band dislocates and 1 set of squats at 70% of the working weight prior to;

Low Bar Squats 6 X 6

Upright Rows 5 X 8 - Kept weight and reps the same as last week as I am still struggling with them for some reason. I swapped to a wide grip on a straight bar as again last week if felt more traps than delts. I may have to swap this out for another side delt exercise.

Dumbbell Flys 6 X 6

Dumbbell One Arm Rows 6 X 6 I may have to change the rep range as my dumbbells only go up to 40Kg and it didn't feel enough.

I have run full body workouts 3 days a week for a month now so I may look to switch to an A,B,A type routine soon, just to keep things interesting.


----------



## BestBefore1989

It was so hot today and I struggled to get myself into my gym. Its days like this that I long for membership to an air-conditioned health club.

I managed 15 min warm up on the bike

face pulls and 1 set of Bench Press at 70% of working weight, prior to;

Bench Press 6 X 6

Hip mobility work and 1 set of High Bar squats at 70% of working weight prior to;

High Bar Squats 6 X 6

rotor cuff internal and external rotation exercises prior to;

Standing Overhead Press 6 X 6

Barbell Bent over Rows 6 X 6


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from tonights workout

warm up was 15 min on the bike

I set of dead lifts at 70% of working weight

Dead lifts 6 X 6 ( up 10Kg on last week)

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press 6 sets 6, 5, (had to drop the weight for the last 2 sets again)

Leg Press 6 X 6

Dumbbell Lateral Raises 6 X 6

Its so hot in my gym I was soaked in sweat by the time I had finished.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout was hard work

warm up was 15 min on the static bike

Hip mobility work, box jumps, band dislocates and 1 set of squats at 70% of the working weight prior to;

Low Bar Squats 6 X 6

Upright Rows 5 X 8 - Kept weight and reps the same as last week as I am still struggling with them for some reason. Tonight I tried a wide grip with a very slow negative and I felt the driffrence

Dumbbell Flys 6 X 6

Dumbbell One Arm Rows.I skipped tonight as my back has been aching for days


----------



## 25434

Box jumps...........

https://goo.gl/images/jJh9UR

:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I wanted to change things up on the training front, so I decided to follow a programme I last did January/February last year, and to gauge how I'm doing I started with the same weights that I finished the programme on. Im sorry to say that I had to drop the weight on most of the exercises in order to achieve the required reps. 

warm up was 15 min on the bike and a few sets of face pulls

Bench Press 4 X 4

Incline Dumbbell Press 3 X 6

Incline Bench Press with pause at bottom 1 X 10 (increase weight) 1 X 8

Dead Stop Bench Press 2 X 15

Flyes - pause at bottom 2 X 20

Triceps Press Downs (I had to guess at the weight to use as I didn't have the BodySolid Functional Trainer back then and the stupid thing was was designed with something like a 2:1 ratio, meaning that what ever weight you select from the stack, the pulley system effectively halves the resistance.)
- Reverse grip 1x50

- Rope 1 X 50

- standard grip 1 X 50


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I wanted to change things up on the training front, so I decided to follow a programme I last did January/February last year, and to gauge how I'm doing I started with the same weights that I finished the programme on. Im sorry to say that I had to drop the weight on most of the exercises in order to achieve the required reps.


 but...........that's not a bad thing as you now have a measure to go by and a goal to aim for right? This is how it works hey?

C'mawwwwwn...gizzanugg..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> but...........that's not a bad thing as you now have a measure to go by and a goal to aim for right? This is how it works hey?
> 
> C'mawwwwwn...gizzanugg..


 :lol: well its certainly not a good thing!

is what it is, and its only been a matter of months since I was poorly so Im not beating myself up over it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout

warm up on the bike for 15 min

mobility work

Dead lifts 5 X 5 ( 3 sets where warm up and 2 working sets)

Rack Pulls 2 X 4

Shrugs 1 X 10 then up weight for 1 X 6

Pedlay rows 2 X 10 then up weight 1 X 6

Close grip Lat pulldown 2 X 12 then drop weight for 2 X 20

Seated Cable rows 1 X 6 drop set for a further 6 reps


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Tonights workout
> 
> warm up on the bike for 15 min
> 
> mobility work
> 
> Dead lifts 5 X 5 ( 3 sets where warm up and 2 working sets)
> 
> Rack Pulls 2 X 4
> 
> Shrugs 1 X 10 then up weight for 1 X 6
> 
> Pedlay rows 2 X 10 then up weight 1 X 6
> 
> Close grip Lat pulldown 2 X 12 then drop weight for 2 X 20
> 
> Seated Cable rows 1 X 6 drop set for a further 6 reps


 I have to say I like this approach much more .

I don't understand the upper / lower training when you jump from one muscle group to the other , but maybe its a male thing I dont know

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> I have to say I like this approach much more .
> 
> I don't understand the upper / lower training when you jump from one muscle group to the other , but maybe its a male thing I dont know
> 
> x


 I just like swapping things around, programmes like push, pull legs and 531 can be ran over a very long time period but I tend to get bored after 3 months on any single programe, so I tend to switch every 4 to 8 weeks.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I just like swapping things around, programmes like push, pull legs and 531 can be ran over a very long time period but I tend to get bored after 3 months on any single programe, so I tend to switch every 4 to 8 weeks.


 I imagine that if you've been doing this for so many years you have to keep things interesting.

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> I imagine that if you've been doing this for so many years you have to keep things interesting.
> 
> x


 So, what are you saying?

I'll have you know I'm only 25

:rolleye:


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> So, what are you saying?
> 
> I'll have you know I'm only 25
> 
> :rolleye:


 Well I can say with certainty that you look much better than many 25 year olds

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Well I can say with certainty that you look much better than many 25 year olds
> 
> x


  Compliment gratefully received :thumbup1:

How much money did you want to borrow ?


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Compliment gratefully received :thumbup1:
> 
> How much money did you want to borrow ?


 Just a small loan , to get me through summer .

Much appreciated


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> I imagine that if you've been doing this *for so many year*s you have to keep things interesting.
> 
> x



View attachment 153319


how vewwwwy dare you....... :lol:


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> Well I can say with certainty that you look much better than many 25 year olds
> 
> x











:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> How much money did you want to borrow ?


 In alllll these years you never said that to me......through thicknesss...I mean sickness and stealth...I mean health, health!......I.....I......

View attachment 156819


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> In alllll these years you never said that to me......through thicknesss...I mean sickness and stealth...I mean health, health!......I.....I......
> 
> View attachment 156819


 Flubs

To nag and to scold from that day forward, for bitter or curse, for itchier , for führer, through thicknesss and stealth.

whats mine is yours....................especially my new pink fluffy bed socks

X


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> View attachment 153319
> 
> 
> how vewwwwy dare you....... :lol:


 Haha !

At second glance it sounds awful the way it's phrased there  .

Didnt mean it like that

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout was 15 min warm up on the bike

shoulder mobility work and 3 sets of rotor cuff internal and external rotation exercises prior to;

Seated top of the head press 1 X 6, upped weight 1 X 4, dropped weight by 30% rep to failure which was 12

Dumbbell Seated Lateral Raise 3 X 8 (had to drop weight to get the last)

Dumbbell Standing Lateral Raise 3 X 6

Standing OHP 3 X 8 (with only 30 seconds rest between sets)

Seated Calf Raise 1 x 20, dropped weight 1 X 30

Cable 21's 4 sets

Dumbbell Hammer curls 2 X 12

Reverse Grip Preacher curls 1 X 10 upped weight 1 X 6 dropped weight and rep to failure which was 20


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg Day

warm up for 15 min on the bike

Partial leg Press (no lock out, no touching bottom stop) warm up set of 10 then 3 X 6

Leg Extensions 1 X 10, up weight 1 X 8, drop weight 1 X 15

Lying Leg curls (30 seconds between sets) 1 X 15, 1 X 12, drop weight 1 X 12 - these destroyed me.

High Bar squats 2 X 6, 1 X AMRAP which was 10

Calf Press on leg press 2 X 10 with pause top and bottom 2 X 21 pumped out as fast as poss.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Week 2 of my new programme

warm up was 15 min on the bike and a 3 sets of face pulls

Bench Press 4 X 4 - upped weight on the 1st set (miss-loaded the bar) and upped weight on the last set

Incline Dumbbell Press 3 X 6 - upped weight a MASSIVE 1Kg per hand

Incline Bench Press with pause at bottom 1 X 10 (increase weight) 1 X 6

Dead Stop Bench Press 2 X 15 - added a 50% drop set to the last set and got 12

Flyes - pause at bottom 2 X 20

Triceps Press Downs - upped weight on all sets.
- Reverse grip 1x50

- Rope 1 X 50

- standard grip 1 X 50


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout

warm up on the bike for 15 min

mobility work

2 warm up sets of deadlifts

Dead lifts 3 X 5

Rack Pulls 1 X 10 upped weight 1 X 6

Shrugs 1 X 10 then up weight for 1 X 6

Pedlay rows 2 X 10 then up weight 1 X 6

Close grip Lat pulldown 2 X 15 then drop weight for 2 X 20

Seated Cable rows 1 X 6 (planned a drop set but was all thumbs and struggled for so long trying to unclip the dam carabiner that I just gave up)

off to ebay now to purchase a bigger carabiner.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have been neglecting cardio for far too long now, so tonight I got on the bike for 40 min of interval training along with Cardio Coach Volume 2.



1.

1:52


*Intro - *Brief introduction that can be skipped after the first time listening.


2.

4:13


*Warm-up - *During the warm-up you will be asked to find a speed and resistance setting that is equal to your Level 1 exertion and will be responsible for gradually increasing your effort until you reach a level 2 effort or green zone heart rate before the beginning of the first challenge.


3.

7:49


*Challenge 1 - *In challenge 1, set your sights for 4, level 3 hill climbs. Each hill is one minute in length with a 1 minute recovery.


4.

8:24


*Challenge 2 - *The first 1:50 of this challenge gives you a quick level 1 or level 2 recovery. Then, it's onward and upward with a level 3 hill climb for 3 minutes. You will have a second brief rest once at the top but the challenge isn't over. Prepare for a 3 minute level 3 sprint as you zoom down the mountain.


5.

3:18


*Steady State/Rest - *This phase is designed for recovery after the 2nd challenge. Once recovered, jump back into your level 2 steady state phase and get ready for the final challenge.


6.

8:39


*Challenge 3 - *The 3rd challenge is optional in the Volume 2 workout and is designed for more advanced participants. Those who are seeking the challenge will be faced with 4 Level 4 fast paced hill climbs. Each hill is 45 seconds in length with a 1 minute rest in between. Both your speed and resistance settings will help you achieve close to your Level 4 effort. Heart rate should stay in the orange zone for most of the challenge and depending on how hard you work, you may just see some red zone numbers.


7.

4:59


*Cool Down - *Equally the most important phase of the workout! Make sure that you have recovered from the final challenge before getting off your


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have been neglecting cardio for far too long now, so tonight I got on the bike for 40 min of interval training along with Cardio Coach Volume 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> 
> 1:52
> 
> 
> *Intro - *Brief introduction that can be skipped after the first time listening.
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 4:13
> 
> 
> *Warm-up - *During the warm-up you will be asked to find a speed and resistance setting that is equal to your Level 1 exertion and will be responsible for gradually increasing your effort until you reach a level 2 effort or green zone heart rate before the beginning of the first challenge.
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 7:49
> 
> 
> *Challenge 1 - *In challenge 1, set your sights for 4, level 3 hill climbs. Each hill is one minute in length with a 1 minute recovery.
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 8:24
> 
> 
> *Challenge 2 - *The first 1:50 of this challenge gives you a quick level 1 or level 2 recovery. Then, it's onward and upward with a level 3 hill climb for 3 minutes. You will have a second brief rest once at the top but the challenge isn't over. Prepare for a 3 minute level 3 sprint as you zoom down the mountain.
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 3:18
> 
> 
> *Steady State/Rest - *This phase is designed for recovery after the 2nd challenge. Once recovered, jump back into your level 2 steady state phase and get ready for the final challenge.
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 8:39
> 
> 
> *Challenge 3 - *The 3rd challenge is optional in the Volume 2 workout and is designed for more advanced participants. Those who are seeking the challenge will be faced with 4 Level 4 fast paced hill climbs. Each hill is 45 seconds in length with a 1 minute rest in between. Both your speed and resistance settings will help you achieve close to your Level 4 effort. Heart rate should stay in the orange zone for most of the challenge and depending on how hard you work, you may just see some red zone numbers.
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 4:59
> 
> 
> *Cool Down - *Equally the most important phase of the workout! Make sure that you have recovered from the final challenge before getting off your


 I'm sure this is fairly straightforward but looks complicated as hell to me lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> I'm sure this is fairly straightforward but looks complicated as hell to me lol.


 Its easy enough. Its an audio recording that takes you through intervals of increased effort, either more speed, more resistance or both.

http://www.cardiocoach.com/


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout was 15 min warm up on the bike

shoulder mobility work and 3 sets of rotor cuff internal and external rotation exercises prior to;

Seated top of the head press 1 X 6, upped weight 1 X 2, dropped weight by 30% rep to failure which was 12 (I increased weight on the 1st set and it cost me reps on the second)

Dumbbell Seated Lateral Raise 3 X 8

replaced Dumbbell Standing Lateral Raise with One Arm Cable Lateral Raise 3 X 10

Standing OHP 3 X 8 (only 30 seconds rest between sets)

Seated Calf Raise 1 x 40, (but had to pause a few times) 1 X 20

Cable 21's 4 sets

Dumbbell Hammer curls 2 X 12

Reverse Grip Preacher curls 1 X 10 upped weight 1 X 6 dropped weight and rep to failure which was 20 again


----------



## BestBefore1989

warm up for 15 min on the bike then hip mobility work

Partial leg Press (no lock out, no touching bottom stop) warm up set of 8 then 3 X 6

Leg Extensions 1 X 8, up weight 1 X 4, drop weight 1 X 15

Lying Leg curls (30 seconds between sets) 1 X 15, 1 X 12, drop weight 1 X 12

High Bar squats 3 X 6, up weight 1 X 4. drop weight 1 X 15

Calf Press on leg press 2 X 10 with pause top and bottom 1 X 10 pumped out as fast as possible dropped weight 1 X 21.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have noticed that my left pec is more developed than my right.

I workout in my garage and as I live on a hill its floor slopes slightly from front to back and from left to right. So just in-case this has made a difference I have turned my bench around and am now racking the bar on the front of the cage instead of on the back. I have also added some right arm only single arm dumbbell presses to my warm up in an attempt to better engage the right pec.

warm up was 15 min on the bike, 3 sets of face pulls and 3 sets of single arm dumbbell presses

Bench Press 4 X 4

Incline Dumbbell Press 1 X 5 drop weight 2 X 6

Incline Bench Press with pause at bottom 1 X 10 (increase weight) 1 X 6

Dead Stop Bench Press 1 X 12, 1 X 10 with 50% drop set X 10

Flyes - pause at bottom 2 X 20

Should have done triceps work but cut the workout short as I wasnt feeling good.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> its floor slopes slightly from front to back and from left to right


 Mine slopes from back to front, and right to left lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Mine slopes from back to front, and right to left lol.


 That's because your over the hill mate :lol:

sorry, just couldn't resist it.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> That's because your over the hill mate :lol:


 Sometimes I feel that I'm way down the other side.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> That's because your over the hill mate :lol:
> 
> sorry, just couldn't resist it.



View attachment 55480


:lol:


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Sometimes I feel that I'm way down the other side.


 Don't worry, you're in good company.


----------



## BestBefore1989

warm up on the bike for 15 min

mobility work

2 warm up sets of deadlifts

Dead lifts 3 X 5

Rack Pulls 1 X 10 upped weight 1 X 6

Shrugs 1 X 10 then up weight for 1 X 6

Pedlay rows 2 X 10 then up weight 1 X 6

Close grip Lat pulldown 2 X 15 then drop weight for 2 X 20

Seated Cable rows 1 X 8


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cardio again tonight. 40 min of interval training along with Cardio Coach Volume 3.



Track

Time


Description


1.

7:59


*Warm-up & 1st Steady State* - During the warm-up you will be asked to find a speed and resistance setting that is equal to your Level 1 exertion. During the warm-up your heart rate should not exceed your zone 1 percentage. In addition, there should not be any burning sensation in your muscles. Your breathing should be controlled and comfortable. At around 4:30, you will be asked to bump up your exertion to a level 2 or green zone heart rate (75% of max).


2.

6:02


*Challenge 1* - In the 1st Challenge, you will be faced with 6 level 3 sprints. Each sprint is 30 seconds in length with a 30 second break in-between at level 2. Your heart rate should not exceed 85% of your max heart rate during the entire challenge or your orange zone.


3.

10:10


*Challenge 2* - You'll have a brief rest at the beginning of challenge 2 but get ready because the leg burning, gut wrenching hills are coming up quick. In Challenge 2, you'll be faced with two tough gradual exertion building hills. In hill one, you will be asked to set your speed and resistance to reach a level 3 exertion by the time you reached the end of the first minute. At the beginning of the second minute, your goal is to maintain your orange zone heart rate for an entire minute (do not exceed it!). For the last minute of the 1st hill, your goal will be to reach the red zone (for advanced participants only) or a level 4 exertion. After the first hill, you will have a minute rest before you begin hill 2 which is the same as the first.. but with this one, you'll know what to expect! For those of you feeling spunky, repeat challenge 2 for a longer workout.


4.

3:10


*Steady State 2* - If this level 2 green zone phase isn't welcomed by you, than you may consider adjusting your settings on challenge 2 for your next workout! Get ready for the 3rd and final challenge! Set it on steady state and....


5.

2:56


*Challenge 3* - Last chance to work! In this challenge, you will be faced with 4 level 4 sprints. Each sprint is 10 seconds in length, so you'll have to be quick with your fingers. Treadmill users should be especially ready and may consider stepping on the side rails during the rest periods. There is a 30 second break in-between each sprint but be aware of a few surprises thrown in by Todd Washburn, the composer and creator of the music in Vol. 3. He obviously thought that there would be a chance you'd want a few surprises! Take notice that your exertion level will definitely reach level 4 but your heart rate may not. This is due to the short sprints.


6.

4:30


*Ending Steady* - While you are free to do what you want in any Cardio CoachTM Guided Workout, it is highly recommended that you follow the program because of the intense nature of the workout structure. Use this final steady state period to bring your heart and body back down to safe levels before you begin the cool down. Advanced participants may wish to use this last period to exercise into their orange zone. Just make sure if you do take that route that you take the time to cool down!


7.

5:01


*Steady State 3* - Cool Down - Ahhhhh. Nothing like the feeling of reaching the cool down. This is a great time to drink a bunch of water! Use this time to get your heart rate back into the blue zone. Regain your breath and allow your muscles to regain some energy before you stop the workout. Level 1, blue


----------



## BestBefore1989

Pushed for time tonight so skipped the rotor cuff warm up work and the Reverse Grip Preacher curls I had planned.

what I did do was 15 min warm up on the bike and shoulder mobility

Seated top of the head press 1 X 6, upped weight 1 X 5, dropped weight and rep to failure which was 15

Dumbbell Seated Lateral Raise 3 X 8

One Arm Cable Lateral Raise 3 X 15

Standing OHP 3 X 8 (only 30 seconds rest between sets)

Seated Calf Raise 1 x 40, (but had to pause a few times) dropped weight 1 X 25

Cable 21's 4 sets

Dumbbell Hammer curls 2 X 12


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didnt train at all yesterday.

I think there must be a bug going around as we all had the runs yesterday but none of us ate together the day before so its not food related.

I ate breakfast yesterday and the cramps etc started shortly after. Given what was happening there was no way I was going to train legs, that would have been asking for an accident.

I have not yet eaten today but as I am fully rested I will try to get my leg workout done first and then eat something light. Hopefully it was just some 24 hr bug and today will be OK.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout went better than I had any right to expect. No food for over 24hrs and I still managed to up the weights on several exercises.

15 min on the bike followed by hip mobility work

Partial leg Press (no lock out, no touching bottom stop) warm up set of 10 then 3 X 6 - heavy leg presses always make me fart :blink: so I was a little concerned but all's good :thumb

Leg Extensions 1 X 8, up weight 1 X 4, drop weight 1 X 15

Lying Leg curls (30 seconds between sets) 1 X 15, drop weigh 1 X 12, drop weight 1 X 12

High Bar squats 3 X 6, up weight 1 X 4. drop weight 1 X 15

Calf Press on leg press 1 X 20 (forgot to do the pauses) 1 X 12 with pause top and bottom 2 X 15 pumped out as fast as possible.

Sat here now drinking a post workout shake as the first meal of the day. If everything stays where it should, I will risk having a real meal at about 6/7pm.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I suffered a return of the runs, so I didnt eat or train yesterday.

Stayed on dry food today and risked a workout which went very well given I was running on empty. The only thing I did wrong today was I cut my workout short, skipping triceps as I was under the impression that Asda closed at 8pm and I needed food for tomorrow, only to find out when I got there that it now stays open until 11pm.

The workout was;

15 min on the bike, 3 sets of face pulls and single arm dumbbell presses, right hand side only.

Bench Press 1 X 6, 2 X 4, 1 X 3 (upping weight each set)

Incline Dumbbell Press 3 X 6

Incline Bench Press with pause at bottom 1 X 10, 1 X 8 (forgot to increase weight for second set)

Dead Stop Bench Press 1 X 15, 1 X 10 with 50% drop set X 12

Flyes - pause at bottom 2 X 20


----------



## BestBefore1989

I think my recent poorly tummy and lack of food caught up with me tonight as I could not finish my workout. I literally ran out of steam. I did consider using light weights to finish the planned workout but as my other commitments mean I will be training 4 days in a row this week I decided against it. It was a shame as up until that point it was going great. I had increased weight on every exercise.

what I managed was;

warm up on the bike for 15 min followed by mobility work

Dead lifts 5 X 5 (2 warm up sets, 3 working sets)

Rack Pulls 2 X 4

Shrugs 1 X 10 then up weight for 1 X 6

Pedlay rows 2 X 10


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I think my recent poorly tummy and lack of food caught up with me tonight as I could not finish my workout. I literally ran out of steam. I did consider using light weights to finish the planned workout but as my other commitments mean I will be training 4 days in a row this week I decided against it. It was a shame as up until that point it was going great. I had increased weight on every exercise.
> 
> what I managed was;
> 
> warm up on the bike for 15 min followed by mobility work
> 
> Dead lifts 5 X 5 (2 warm up sets, 3 working sets)
> 
> Rack Pulls 2 X 4
> 
> Shrugs 1 X 10 then up weight for 1 X 6
> 
> Pedlay rows 2 X 10


 I need a bug like that . Its the only way for me to lose any extra pounds haha

hope you feel better soon !

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> I need a bug like that . Its the only way for me to lose any extra pounds haha
> 
> hope you feel better soon !
> 
> x


 I wouldn't wish it on you Hun


----------



## BestBefore1989

15 min warm up on the bike followed by band dislocates and rotor cuff work

Seated top of the head press 1 X 6, upped weight 1 X 5, dropped weight and rep to failure which was 12

Dumbbell Seated Lateral Raise 3 X 8

One Arm Cable Lateral Raise 2 X 10 dropped weight 1 X 15

Standing OHP 3 X 8 (only 30 seconds rest between sets)

Cable 21's 4 sets

Dumbbell Hammer curls 2 X 12

I managed to up the weight on a couple of exercises and I skipped the Seated Calf Raises as I am planning on training legs tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was the 4th day in a row I have trained and I'm feeling it now.

I kept the intensity high, in fact I either increased weight or reps on every exercise I did but I did drop a couple of exercises as I have a very busy weekend planned.

Following my normal warm up I did;

Partial leg Press (no lock out, no touching bottom stop) warm up set of 10 then 3 X 6

Leg Extensions 1 X 8, up weight 1 X 4, drop weight 1 X 15

Lying Leg curls (30 seconds between sets) 3 X 15

High Bar squats 3 X 6, up weight 1 X 4. drop weight 1 X 15.

I am not sure what I shall do next week, the way I ache makes me consider a de-load week but the fact that I have been able to continuously add weight leads me to believe I should man up and push on.


----------



## BestBefore1989

My diet went out the window and I had a weekend of overeating and it has done me the world of good.

Despite a severe lack of sleep I had a really good workout tonight, I increased either the weight or the reps and in some cases both on every exercise.

After my warm ups I did :

Bench Press 1 X 6, 2 X 4, 1 X 3

Incline Dumbbell Press 3 X 8

Incline Bench Press with pause at bottom 1 X 10 (increase weight) 1 X 9

Dead Stop Bench Press 1 X 15, 1 X 12 with drop set X 15

Flyes - pause at bottom 2 X 20

Triceps Press Downs 
- Reverse grip 1x 50

- Rope 1 X 38

- standard grip 1 X 50


----------



## 25434

Hey there, just swooping in to say hello...been to gym and did complexes, nearly died in the heat...phewwww........and now I'm making bread....still dyingg of the heat...lol!!

take care you.x

View attachment 158379


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there, just swooping in to say hello...been to gym and did complexes, nearly died in the heat...phewwww........and now I'm making bread....still dyingg of the heat...lol!!
> 
> take care you.x
> 
> View attachment 158379


 Hi there you, I have noticed that you have been busy studying, hope its going good and that you're been keeping well.

Complexes hey? I do like a complex and I haven't done any for ages, what are you doing? barbell? landmine?

OMG freshly baked bread eaten warm and saturated with melting butter :drool: I WANT SOME.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterdays workout done tonight :whistling: and once again managed some form of progress on each exercise I did

warm up on the bike for 15 min

mobility work

2 warm up sets of deadlifts

Dead lifts 3 X 5

Rack Pulls 2 X 6

Shrugs 1 X 10 then up weight for 1 X 7

Pedlay rows 2 X 10 then up weight 1 X 6

Close grip Lat pulldown 2 X 15 then drop weight for 2 X 20

at which point I managed to trip over and hit my head, so after lying on the floor for a while while I went from cursing to laughing at myself, I decided to skip the close grip cable rows and call it a night.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hi there you, I have noticed that you have been busy studying, hope its going good and that you're been keeping well.
> 
> Complexes hey? I do like a complex and I haven't done any for ages, what are you doing? barbell? landmine?
> 
> OMG freshly baked bread eaten warm and saturated with melting butter :drool: I WANT SOME.


 I'm always studying something BB, I don't like to let time go by without learning something new. This is a bit harder than usual....gulp.....

i did complexes with a barbell tonight, something from Alwyn Cosgrove on T nation if I remember right. Is on a tatty ole bit of paper in my bag. Pretty knackering but I'm trying to beat the bulb at the mo. The bread does smell amazing, I made fougasse too, so fresh bread smell, garlic, fresh herbs etc.....shame I'm not eating it myself. It's for someone else. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I'm always studying something BB, I don't like to let time go by without learning something new. This is a bit harder than usual....gulp.....
> 
> i did complexes with a barbell tonight, something from Alwyn Cosgrove on T nation if I remember right. Is on a tatty ole bit of paper in my bag. Pretty knackering but I'm trying to beat the bulb at the mo. The bread does smell amazing, I made fougasse too, so fresh bread smell, garlic, fresh herbs etc.....shame I'm not eating it myself. It's for someone else. X


 You never fail to impress me and if only I had half the drive and energy you have, I'd be doing twice as much with my time.

X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Normal warm up on the bike followed by band dislocates and rotor cuff work

Seated top of the head press 1 X 6, upped weight 1 X 6, dropped weight X 12

Dumbbell Seated Lateral Raise 2 X 8, 1 X 10

One Arm Cable Lateral Raise 3 X 15

Standing OHP 3 X 8 (only 30 seconds rest between sets)

Cable 21's 4 sets

Dumbbell Hammer curls 2 X 15

All good :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

It was so hot today that I waited until gone 10.30 at night before going into my gym.

Following my normal warm up I did;

Partial leg Press (no lock out, no touching bottom stop) warm up set of 12 then 3 X 6

Leg Extensions 1 X 8, up weight 1 X 6, drop weight 1 X 15

Lying Leg curls (30 seconds between sets) 3 X 15

High Bar squats 3 X 8, up weight 1 X 4. drop weight 1 X 15.

I managed to increase weight, reps or both on all exercises which surprised me given that the heat had wiped me out today and I was training so late, so I'm happy with that.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> It was so hot today that I waited until gone 10.30 at night before going into my gym.
> 
> Following my normal warm up I did;
> 
> Partial leg Press (no lock out, no touching bottom stop) warm up set of 12 then 3 X 6
> 
> Leg Extensions 1 X 8, up weight 1 X 6, drop weight 1 X 15
> 
> Lying Leg curls (30 seconds between sets) 3 X 15
> 
> High Bar squats 3 X 8, up weight 1 X 4. drop weight 1 X 15.
> 
> I managed to increase weight, reps or both on all exercises which surprised me given that the heat had wiped me out today and I was training so late, so I'm happy with that.


 woot! 10:30pm??? that is dedication!! I'm usually in bed by that time :sleeping:


----------



## 25434

10.30....I was in my tweeny back yard with a cuppa tea staring at the stars and enjoying the peace and quiet....

your a better man than me....didn't do much that day.....and today has been a write off... shopping fir new shoes, football, steak and salad and a bottle of fuzz with a few friends...will be sleeping by 8!! Lol....

happy Saturday to ya...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

I decided to switch my workouts to the mornings, before the day heats up. The temperature was far better to workout in at 6am.

15 min warm up on the bike, I guess I was not fully awake as I did 1 set of face pulls, set the rack up for the flat bench and then forgot to go back to the face pulls.

Bench Press 1 X 6, 2 X 4, 1 X 3

Incline Dumbbell Press 3 X 8

Incline Bench Press with pause at bottom 1 X 10 (increase weight) 1 X 8

Dead Stop Bench Press 2 X 12, with drop set on second set X 12

Flyes - pause at bottom 2 X 20

Triceps Press Downs 
- Reverse grip 1x 50

- Rope 1 X 50

- standard grip 1 X 50

Bit of a mixed result. I managed to either up or match my weight/reps on most exercises but missed my reps on the deadstop bench.

off for some breakfast now :drool:


----------



## BestBefore1989

For a whole load of reasons that I shan't bore you with, I didn't get into my gym until later than planned, as a result I only had time to do half my planned workout.

warm up on the bike for 15 min

mobility work

2 warm up sets of deadlifts

Dead lifts 3 X 5

Rack Pulls 2 X 4

Shrugs 1 X 10, 1 X 12

I need to do more interval training cardio and improve my fitness, Deadlifts where only 185Kg but I was struggling to recover my breath in time for the next set.

I will finish off the workout and do the missing exercises after work.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> For a whole load of reasons that I shan't bore you with, I didn't get into my gym until later than planned, as a result I only had time to do half my planned workout.
> 
> warm up on the bike for 15 min
> 
> mobility work
> 
> 2 warm up sets of deadlifts
> 
> Dead lifts 3 X 5
> 
> Rack Pulls 2 X 4
> 
> Shrugs 1 X 10, 1 X 12
> 
> I need to do more interval training cardio and improve my fitness, Deadlifts where only 185Kg but I was struggling to recover my breath in time for the next set.
> 
> I will finish off the workout and do the missing exercises after work.


 I was always wondering if I'm asking too much of myself if I do deadlifts and rack pulls on the same day , so I keep the for separate days

do you feel comfortable doing them together?

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> I was always wondering if I'm asking too much of myself if I do deadlifts and rack pulls on the same day , so I keep the for separate days
> 
> do you feel comfortable doing them together?
> 
> x


 If you are training your deadlifts at at sub maximum then its fine to do rackpulls on the same day but personally I would not use them if I was deadlifting at between 3-1 rep max.

So for me at the moment (loosing weight so not at my strongest) my max deadlift is somewhere around 250kg. I did 3 X 5 reps at 185Kg and then 2 X 4 rackpulls at 200Kg.

IMO rack pulls are only worth doing if you want/need to strengthen your lockout in the dead lift (its where I am most likely to fail a lift) So again IMO I would not recommend you do them at all unless that's where your lift breaks down. If you fail a lift at the bottom try deficit deadlifts instead.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Not my best workout but I did what I could.

15 min warm up on the bike followed by 3 sets of band dislocates and rotor cuff work

Seated top of the head press 1 X 6, 1 X 5, dropped weight and rep to failure = 10

Dumbbell Seated Lateral Raise 2 X 8, 1X 10

One Arm Cable Lateral Raise 3 X 12

Standing OHP 3 X 8 (only 30 seconds rest between sets)

Cable 21's 4 sets

Dumbbell Hammer curls 2 X 12


----------



## BestBefore1989

This mornings workout took much longer than it should have.

I was interrupted before I had even finished my warm up :angry: , so after a delay of over 30mins I re did my warm up, followed by:

Partial leg Press (no lock out, no touching bottom stop) warm up set of 12 then 3 X 6

Interruption, Post man ringing the doorbell for a signature! :angry:

Leg Extensions 1 X 8, up weight 1 X 6, drop weight 1 X 15

Lying Leg curls (30 seconds between sets) 3 X 15

Interruption, courier ringing the doorbell for a signature! :angry:

High Bar squats 3 X 8, up weight 1 X 4. drop weight 1 X 15.

Interruption, Daughter finally out of her bed wanting t ask if she can get a lift later :cursing:

Calf Press On Leg Press 1 X 15, 1 X 12, dropped weight 2 X 15


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> This mornings workout took much longer than it should have.
> 
> I was interrupted before I had even finished my warm up :angry: , so after a delay of over 30mins I re did my warm up, followed by:
> 
> Partial leg Press (no lock out, no touching bottom stop) warm up set of 12 then 3 X 6
> 
> Interruption, Post man ringing the doorbell for a signature! :angry:
> 
> Leg Extensions 1 X 8, up weight 1 X 6, drop weight 1 X 15
> 
> Lying Leg curls (30 seconds between sets) 3 X 15
> 
> Interruption, courier ringing the doorbell for a signature! :angry:
> 
> High Bar squats 3 X 8, up weight 1 X 4. drop weight 1 X 15.
> 
> Interruption, Daughter finally out of her bed wanting t ask if she can get a lift later :cursing:
> 
> Calf Press On Leg Press 1 X 15, 1 X 12, dropped weight 2 X 15


 Were they royal mail signed for , in discreet packaging :whistling: ??

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Were they royal mail signed for , in discreet packaging :whistling: ??
> 
> x


 LOL

No, I purchased a Bluetooth headphone set as I was being complained at for playing music loudly in my gym at 6am in the mornings.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL
> 
> No, I purchased a Bluetooth headphone set as I was being complained at for playing music loudly in my gym at 6am in the mornings.


 Ahh ! I just broke the 3rd pair

have to go on amazon and find something decent this time

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

I decided it was time to change up my workouts, so over the weekend, with my current goals in mind I reviewed past favourites and decided on an Upper/Lower split twice a week. I looked a several versions and in the end I stole from @AestheticManlet (thank you sir) done in his previous journal and modified it to meet my purpose.

Todays workout was Upper version 1

15 min on the bike warming up, 3 sets of heavy face pulls and 1 set of right hand side only dumbbell press to try and activate my right pec prior to benching.

Barbell Bench Press - 6 sets, 5 X 5 and 1 X AMRAP which was 16

Barbell Standing Press Behind The Neck - 5 X 10

Barbell Bent Over Row - 3 X 10

Weighted Dips - 3 X 10

EZ Bar Curl - 3 X 10

Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 1 X 12, 2 X 10

It doesn't sound much written down but it kicked my arse. My shoulders are fried :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet

BestBefore1989 said:


> I decided it was time to change up my workouts, so over the weekend, with my current goals in mind I reviewed past favourites and decided on an Upper/Lower split twice a week. I looked a several versions and in the end I stole from @AestheticManlet (thank you sir) done in his previous journal and modified it to meet my purpose.
> 
> Todays workout was Upper version 1
> 
> 15 min on the bike warming up, 3 sets of heavy face pulls and 1 set of right hand side only dumbbell press to try and activate my right pec prior to benching.
> 
> Barbell Bench Press - 6 sets, 5 X 5 and 1 X AMRAP which was 16
> 
> Barbell Standing Press Behind The Neck - 5 X 10
> 
> Barbell Bent Over Row - 3 X 10
> 
> Weighted Dips - 3 X 10
> 
> EZ Bar Curl - 3 X 10
> 
> Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 1 X 12, 2 X 10
> 
> It doesn't sound much written down but it kicked my arse. My shoulders are fried :thumb


 No worries buddy enjoy the gains :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

AestheticManlet said:


> No worries buddy enjoy the gains :thumb


 Thanks

I'm currently cutting for a holiday booked in 11 weeks time, so I'm looking to keep as much mass as possible while loosing fat and if possible bring up my medial delts


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout was Lower version 1

15 min on the bike warming up, and hip mobility work

Barbell Deadlift 5 X 5 To stupid to be able to count and miss loaded the bar for the 3rd set so dropped back down to 170KG for the last 2 sets.

10 min call of nature break as moving all that weight got other things moving

High Bar Squat 5 X 10

Leg Press 4 X 10 - Underestimated the effect of reducing rest between sets, legs are totally spent

Calf Press On Leg Press 1 X 15, 1 X 14, 2 X 12

Hanging Leg Raise 3 X 10

I could do with going back to bed now instead of going to work.


----------



## AestheticManlet

BestBefore1989 said:


> Todays workout was Lower version 1
> 
> 15 min on the bike warming up, and hip mobility work
> 
> Barbell Deadlift 5 X 5 To stupid to be able to count and miss loaded the bar for the 3rd set so dropped back down to 170KG for the last 2 sets.
> 
> 10 min call of nature break as moving all that weight got other things moving
> 
> High Bar Squat 5 X 10
> 
> Leg Press 4 X 10 - Underestimated the effect of reducing rest between sets, legs are totally spent
> 
> Calf Press On Leg Press 1 X 15, 1 X 14, 2 X 12
> 
> Hanging Leg Raise 3 X 10
> 
> I could do with going back to bed now instead of going to work.


 The lower days is what makes me go back to ppl haha. I hate doing the 2 most taxing lifts on the same day. I stuck to it for a bit though.


----------



## BestBefore1989

AestheticManlet said:


> The lower days is what makes me go back to ppl haha. I hate doing the 2 most taxing lifts on the same day. I stuck to it for a bit though.


 It was brutal mate. I find heavy dead lifts take it out of me more so than heavy squats, so hopefully I will manage the 5th set of leg presses on Friday


----------



## BestBefore1989

My workout this morning was Upper version 2

15 min on the bike warming up, band dislocates for shoulder mobility then;

Standing OHP - 6 sets, 5 X 5 and 1 X AMRAP which was 8

Incline Barbell Bench Press - 5 X 10

Pull ups - 3 X 10 (band assisted)

EZ bar Lying close grip Behind Head Tricep Extension - 1 X 10, 1 X 8, 1 X 6

EZ Bar Curl - 3 X 10

Cable reverse fly - 1 X 12, 1 X 10, 1 X 9


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> My workout this morning was Upper version 2
> 
> 15 min on the bike warming up, band dislocates for shoulder mobility then;
> 
> Standing OHP - 6 sets, 5 X 5 and 1 X AMRAP which was 8
> 
> Incline Barbell Bench Press - 5 X 10
> 
> Pull ups - 3 X 10 (band assisted)
> 
> EZ bar Lying close grip Behind Head Tricep Extension - 1 X 10, 1 X 8, 1 X 6
> 
> EZ Bar Curl - 3 X 10
> 
> Cable reverse fly - 1 X 12, 1 X 10, 1 X 9


 How do you find your new regime ?

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> How do you find your new regime ?
> 
> x


 I'm enjoying it so far thanks. I have yet to complete all 4 planned workouts and I shall need to adjust the weights I'm using to allow me to finish, or at least get close to finishing, the required number of reps.

I will have a better idea by the end of next week.

Hows your holiday going? getting sun kissed and taking things easy I hope.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm enjoying it so far thanks. I have yet to complete all 4 planned workouts and I shall need to adjust the weights I'm using to allow me to finish, or at least get close to finishing, the required number of reps.
> 
> I will have a better idea by the end of next week.
> 
> Hows your holiday going? getting sun kissed and taking things easy I hope.


 Looks demanding, especially lower days

I really like to work on a specific muscle group and not " jump around " but I might give this a try eventually

holiday is great and a bit too relaxing ha

very hot , so hot sea is lukewarm where I am lol

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Due to work commitments I could not train this morning so tonight was when I did the Lower #2 workout

warm up for 15 min on the bike, hip mobility work and 3 sets of box jumps

Low Bar Squats 6 X 5 (I have not low bar squatted for quite some time so it took me 3 sets to feel comfortable with what I was doing. I only went up to 140Kg and it felt far heavier on my back than it should have done)

Barbell stiff Leg Dead Lift 5 X 10

Leg Press 1 X 15, 1 X 12, (dropped weight) 3 X 15

Dumbbell Standing calves raise 5 X 15

Cable crunches 3 X 12

That workout destroyed me.

I am already worrying about my ability to recover on this workout plan. Let be honest I'm not a young as I once was and I am in a calorie deficit which will impact recovery. I will try to keep the weights used the same for a week or two, to see if I can adapt to the routine.


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB, we are all getting older, we just have to adjust as we go, injuries, age related things, our heads telling us to quit...humph...

on Friday I was doing my finisher thing and I heaped up a Bulgarian bag on my shoulders and as I was feeling quite tired I also put my hands through the loops and held the handles...you know, to stop me dropping the bag. Off I trotted, six times round the gym in a square and at each corner I stop and do five squats.

Igot tothe end and was truly knacked and bent over and threw the bag off my shoulders....Twenty five kgs......I forgot I had put my hands through the loops and as the weight went down over my head the loops wrapped round my arms and yanked me forwards. I sprained my left wrist slightly...durrrrr and all the way down my left arm is a foot long bruise where the loop slooooooooly and painfully pulled its way down my arm. My elbow was a bit damaged too. Lol!!

i had to be taken to the med room for treatment and strictly no use of arms and weights for two weeks...humph....it's legs all the way. :lol:

sooooooo...yup!......brain cell failure of the worst kind. I think I shed a tear....or ten...poor bloke at the gym had to give me a hug...eeeeeek!

on the other side, I do need to concentrate on legs a bit at the mo, so not such a bad thing....also think I could get a couple of gentle swims in, that wouldn't hurt so bad.....except my gentle swims look like I'm having a fit in the pool....ha ha...humph...never did learn to swim properly....

Happy weekend and keep going BB....it's never over until........it's over?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there BB, we are all getting older, we just have to adjust as we go, injuries, age related things, our heads telling us to quit...humph...
> 
> on Friday I was doing my finisher thing and I heaped up a Bulgarian bag on my shoulders and as I was feeling quite tired I also put my hands through the loops and held the handles...you know, to stop me dropping the bag. Off I trotted, six times round the gym in a square and at each corner I stop and do five squats.
> 
> Igot tothe end and was truly knacked and bent over and threw the bag off my shoulders....Twenty five kgs......I forgot I had put my hands through the loops and as the weight went down over my head the loops wrapped round my arms and yanked me forwards. I sprained my left wrist slightly...durrrrr and all the way down my left arm is a foot long bruise where the loop slooooooooly and painfully pulled its way down my arm. My elbow was a bit damaged too. Lol!!
> 
> i had to be taken to the med room for treatment and strictly no use of arms and weights for two weeks...humph....it's legs all the way. :lol:
> 
> sooooooo...yup!......brain cell failure of the worst kind. I think I shed a tear....or ten...poor bloke at the gym had to give me a hug...eeeeeek!
> 
> on the other side, I do need to concentrate on legs a bit at the mo, so not such a bad thing....also think I could get a couple of gentle swims in, that wouldn't hurt so bad.....except my gentle swims look like I'm having a fit in the pool....ha ha...humph...never did learn to swim properly....
> 
> Happy weekend and keep going BB....it's never over until........it's over?


 OUCH! Hun that sounds painful and now your going to have to wear a long sleeved blouse to work to cover up the bruising, so you will be wilting in the heat. :surrender:

Ive done my fair share of stupid things when tired and just not thinking so I can easily commiserate.

Wish you a speedy recovery X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Had a great weekend. It was our 29th wedding anniversary, so no training.

We went to see Anything Goes on Saturday at the theatre, then had a nice meal at Zizzi and on Sunday we went to see Mamma Mia : Here We Go Again and then had a meal at Chiquitos. So the diet was out the window :drool:

This morning I did 35 min interval cardio in the bike. Tonights workout will be the Upper body workout version 1.


----------



## Ares

Good to see you're still going strong mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ares said:


> Good to see you're still going strong mate :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate. How you keeping?


----------



## Ares

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate. How you keeping?


 Cutting and hungry :lol:


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Had a great weekend. It was our 29th wedding anniversary, so no training.
> 
> We went to see Anything Goes on Saturday at the theatre, then had a nice meal at Zizzi and on Sunday we went to see Mamma Mia : Here We Go Again and then had a meal at Chiquitos. So the diet was out the window :drool:
> 
> This morning I did 35 min interval cardio in the bike. Tonights workout will be the Upper body workout version 1.


 29 years ? !!

That's amazing

Congratulations honey

x


----------



## 25434

had to do it.........congratulations my t'internet friend...x


----------



## 25434

berrluddie brilliant!....hurr hurr...I hope this is what u meant...the song/play?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> berrluddie brilliant!....hurr hurr...I hope this is what u meant...the song/play?


 Musical.

Yep, the that's the one 

Tap dancing musical numbers like "I Get a Kick Out of You" and "Blow, Gabriel, Blow"

LOL I had promised my wife that she would recognise some of the songs in it, but I was wrong. Musicals are more my thing than hers but she enjoyed the show


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout was Upper version 1

15 min on the bike warming up, followed by band dislocates. I have been reading some conflicting things about re-exhausting lagging muscles and decided to drop it for now.

Having used last week to establish what weight I should be working with for each exercise by starting light, this week I moved a far greater total volume.

Barbell Bench Press - 6 sets, 5 X 5 and 1 X AMRAP which was 20

Barbell Standing Press Behind The Neck - 5 X 10

Barbell Bent Over Row - 3 X 10

Weighted Dips - 2 X 10, 1 X 7

EZ Bar Curl - 3 X 10

Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 3 X 12.

I enjoyed tonight's workout, its tomorrow lower body workout I am nervous about, as I'm not entirely sure my legs have recovered from last Friday.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Musical.
> 
> Yep, the that's the one
> 
> Tap dancing musical numbers like "I Get a Kick Out of You" and "Blow, Gabriel, Blow"
> 
> LOL I had promised my wife that she would recognise some of the songs in it, but I was wrong. Musicals are more my thing than hers but she enjoyed the show


 I lurrrrrrrrrv the musicals, been to see loads. I had singing lessons when I was younger so I could perform in local theatres, hurrr hurrr....operatic, la la la laaaaaaaa.....lol! I love going to the theatre, musicals, plays, the lot.....and naturally a cocktail or two...one must dahhhhling, one must.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I enjoyed tonight's workout, its tomorrow lower body workout I am nervous about, as I'm not entirely sure my legs have recovered from last Friday.


 Test the waters and then push it a tiny bit....you will feel better by not crashing out of the session, but will feel good by not wimping out? And.....it's too hot to exhaust yourself on legs BB...waaaaayyyeeeeeee too hot. You can do it...grrrarrrrrrrggghhhhhhhh.....oh yeahhh that tiger roarrrrrrrrrr........


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Test the waters and then push it a tiny bit....you will feel better by not crashing out of the session, but will feel good by not wimping out? And.....it's too hot to exhaust yourself on legs BB...waaaaayyyeeeeeee too hot. You can do it...grrrarrrrrrrggghhhhhhhh.....oh yeahhh that tiger roarrrrrrrrrr........


 Yep, there is only one way to find out what I am capable of tonight.......... :thumb

This morning was 30 mins of intervals on the cross trainer.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didn't get in from work until later than normal and I was knackered. The air con in my car has stopped working so I was suffering from the heat, at one point today my car said it was 33! :surrender:

I fell asleep on the sofa when I got in so my workout tonight was late.

I managed my normal warm up and hip mobility work

Barbell Deadlift 4 X 5 , 1 X 8 (weight the same as last week)

High Bar Squat 3 X 10

At this point though knackered I could have continued but realised that it was almost 11 pm. I still had a post workout meal to have and my dinner and I have to get up early tomorrow for work.

As I type I have finished my post workout shake but have decided I would rather go to bed than stay up and eat my dinner. It leaves me 620Kcal and 74g short of my planned protein intake but I'm sure my muscles shan't shrivel up over night from one days under eating.

I will do some leg presses and some abs work tomorrow night to make up for tonight.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Bad nights sleep, or lack of it. Awake and staring at the walls till 2am then up several times to pee.

Cardio this morning was 35 min on the bike doing cardio coach V 1


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today should have been my rest day but I was back in the gym to finish what I started yesterday

I did 15 min on the bike, then;

Leg press 5 X 15 ( I had thought that as I have not just pre-exhausted my legs I might be able to move more weight but it was scary how quickly I fatigued)

Calf Raises 5 X 15

Hanging Lag Raises 1 X 12, 2 X 10

I need an early night tonight.


----------



## BestBefore1989

running late this morning, only did 25 min on the cross trainer.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout was Upper version 2

15 min on the bike warming up

Standing OHP - 6 sets, 5 X 5 and 1 X AMRAP which was 7

Incline Barbell Bench Press - 4 X 10, 1 X 8

Pull ups - 3 X 10 (band assisted)

EZ bar Lying close grip Behind Head Tricep Extension - 3 X 10

EZ Bar Curl - 3 X 10

Cable reverse fly - 2 X 12, 1 X 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was under the weather on Friday, and I could not train on Saturday due to family commitments so I did not get to do the lower body V2 workout until this afternoon.

Warm up was my normal 15 min on the bike, hip mobility work, ankle mobility work (they felt tight) and box jumps

Low Bar Squats 6 X 5

Barbell stiff Leg Dead Lift 5 X 10

Leg Press 5 X 15

Calves Raise 5 X 15

Abs 3 X 12


----------



## BestBefore1989

15 min on the bike warming up, followed by 3 sets of face pulls

Barbell Bench Press - 6 sets, 5 X 5 and 1 X AMRAP which was 17

Barbell Standing Press Behind The Neck - 5 X 10

Barbell Bent Over Row - 3 X 10

Weighted Dips - 2 X 10, 1 X 8

EZ Bar Curl - 3 X 10

Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 3 X 12.


----------



## 25434

Nice little session there BB. Hope you are feeling better. Here is something to make u chuckle....hopefully....


----------



## BestBefore1989

I over ate yesterday, so I did an extra 30 min on the cross trainer this morning to pay for it.

Tonight's workout will be lower body v 1


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout was Lower version 1, which is the hardest of the week. Heavy dead lifts are taxing enough without only 2 min rest between sets.

15 min on the bike warming up, and hip mobility work

Barbell Deadlift 5 X 5

High Bar Squat 5 X 10

Leg Press 5 X 15

Calf Press On Leg Press 2 X 15, 3 X 12

Hanging Leg Raise 1 X 12, 2 X 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout was Upper body v 2

15 min on the bike warming up 3 sets of rotor cuff internal and external rotation exercises, 3 sets of band dislocates

Standing OHP - 6 sets, 5 X 5 and 1 X AMRAP which was only 4.

( I am a lucky man and have managed to put together a very good home gym. I have a lot of good equipment but I don't have much space. I had left the pulley on my cable functional trainer at shoulder height and I somehow managed to catch the handle with the clip on the barbell when going for the 5th rep )

Incline Barbell Bench Press - 4 X 10, 1 X 7

Pull ups - 3 X 10 (band assisted)

Dumbbell Lying Behind Head Tricep Extension - 3 X 10

Barbell Curl - 3 X 10

Cable reverse fly - 3 X 12


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight I trained lower body for the second time in 3 days

Warm up was my normal 15 min on the bike, hip mobility work.

Low Bar Squats 6 X 5

Barbell stiff Leg Dead Lift 5 X 10

Leg Press 3 X 15

Abs 3 X 12


----------



## BestBefore1989

Upper body v1

15 min on the bike warming up, followed by 3 sets of face pulls

Barbell Bench Press - 6 sets, 5 X 5 and 1 X AMRAP which was 18

Barbell Standing Press Behind The Neck - 5 X 10

Barbell Bent Over Row - 3 X 10

Weighted Dips - 2 X 10, 1 X 8

EZ Bar Curl - 3 X 10

Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 3 X 12.

I managed progression on 4 of the 6 exercises, so Ive got to be happy with that.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I only managed 3 hours sleep last night, so it wasnt to surprising when tonight's workout proved to be less than ideal.

Lower v 1

15 min on the bike and mobility work

Barbell Deadlift 5 sets working up to just 190 Kg X 5

High Bar Squat 1 X 5 ( this felt terrible. set up felt wrong, no flexibility/mobility. Every thing about it felt wrong. I thought about going super light and trying to work my way back into a groove but I had time constraints so instead I decided to walk away and replace them with extra Leg Press work)

Leg Press 5 X 15

Extra Leg Press 5 X 10

Calf Press On Leg Press 2 X 15, 3 X 12

Hanging Leg Raise 12, 11, 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

On the back of another poor nights sleep I had another less than impressive workout

Warm up on bike for 15 min, 3 sets of shoulder mobility work

OHP 6 X 5 ( 1 rep improvement on last set )

Incline Barbell Bench Press - 3 X 10, (only just got that so dropped weight) 1 X 9 (dropped weight again) 1 X 9

I have no energy so I rather than finish the workout in a half-arsed manner I decided to drop Pull ups and Barbell Curl and give everything I have to the areas that need it

Dumbbell Lying Behind Head Tricep Extension - 3 X 10

Cable reverse fly - 3 X 12


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> On the back of another poor nights sleep I had another less than impressive workout
> 
> Warm up on bike for 15 min, 3 sets of shoulder mobility work
> 
> OHP 6 X 5 ( 1 rep improvement on last set )
> 
> Incline Barbell Bench Press - 3 X 10, (only just got that so dropped weight) 1 X 9 (dropped weight again) 1 X 9
> 
> I have no energy so I rather than finish the workout in a half-arsed manner I decided to drop Pull ups and Barbell Curl and give everything I have to the areas that need it
> 
> Dumbbell Lying Behind Head Tricep Extension - 3 X 10
> 
> Cable reverse fly - 3 X 12


 What' s the matter with you and you can't sleep?

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> What' s the matter with you and you can't sleep?
> 
> x


 Got a lot going on and my job has required me to have a few very early starts, but I haven't managed to go to bed any earlier than normal. That and I have a very old dog who keeps waking me in the night because he needs to go outside.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Got a lot going on and my job has required me to have a few very early starts, but I haven't managed to go to bed any earlier than normal. That and I have a very old dog who keeps waking me in the night because he needs to go outside.


 Lack of sleep affects me more than lack of food I think lol

I can't even think straight, let alone workout

hope you get back to normality soon

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Warm up was my normal 15 min on the bike, hip mobility work.

Low Bar Squats 5 X 5

Barbell stiff Leg Dead Lift 5 X 10

Leg Press 5 X 15

Calves Raise 5 X 15

Missed off the abs work as I wanted to watch the football.

I will do abs after cardio tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989

15 min on the bike warming up

Barbell Bench Press - 6 sets, 5 X 5 and 1 X AMRAP

Barbell Standing Press Behind The Neck - 5 X 10

Barbell Bent Over Row - 3 X 10

Weighted Dips - 2 X 10, 1 X 8 (3rd week in a row. I might try dropping the weight a little so that I can get the 3rd set next week)

EZ Bar Curl - 2 X 10, 1 X 8

Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 1 X 15, 2 X 12.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Something a little different tonight, just for a change.

15 min warm up on the bike

275 reps on the LegPress which took me 17 sets to achieve

Calf Raises 3 X 15, 2 X 12

I just hope I can walk tomorrow.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Something a little different tonight, just for a change.
> 
> 275 reps on the LegPress which took me 17 sets to achieve











may any I suggest this maybe how you feel this morning when you get up?









 good luck with that there sitting in the loo and getting up again! Ha ha....x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> View attachment 81599
> 
> 
> may any I suggest this maybe how you feel this morning when you get up?
> 
> View attachment 64212
> 
> 
> good luck with that there sitting in the loo and getting up again! Ha ha....x


 LOL. I'm not really suffering from DOMS, thank goodness, I just cant move


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout was Upper version 2

15 min on the bike warming up

Standing OHP - 6 sets, 5 X 5 and 1 X AMRAP which was 6

Incline Barbell Bench Press - 5 X 10

Pull ups - 3 X 10 (band assisted)

Dumbbell Lying Behind Head Tricep Extension - 3 X 10

Barbell Curl - 3 X 10

didn't do the cable reverse fly as I have dismantled my Body Solid Functional Trainer for sale


----------



## BestBefore1989

Due to a restructure of my home Gym I shan't be able to train as normal again until next week.

I will be doing some cardio and body weight exercises until then


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Due to a restructure of my home Gym I shan't be able to train as normal again until next week.
> 
> I will be doing some cardio and body weight exercises until then


 'Restructure' ? usually that means massive redundancies and a 'refocus' on 'core' activities lol or are you extending the BB gym empire?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> 'Restructure' ? usually that means massive redundancies and a 'refocus' on 'core' activities lol or are you extending the BB gym empire?


 I got myself a bargain mate. I'm upgrading from a Body Solid BFFT10, a single 190lb stack, multi function trainer with a 2:1ratio, giving a maximum of 95lbs resistance or just 47.5 lbs per hand to a Life Fitness G7, complete with bench. I shall be able to do so much more with it.

I couldn't be happier mate, my gym is now better equipped than some commercial gyms I have been to. :thumb

I'm a lucky boy.


----------



## RexEverthing

BestBefore1989 said:


> I got myself a bargain mate. I'm upgrading from a Body Solid BFFT10, a single 190lb stack, multi function trainer with a 2:1ratio, giving a maximum of 95lbs resistance or just 47.5 lbs per hand to a Life Fitness G7, complete with bench. I shall be able to do so much more with it.
> 
> I couldn't be happier mate, my gym is now better equipped than some commercial gyms I have been to. :thumb
> 
> I'm a lucky boy.


 Got any pics of your gym setup?


----------



## BestBefore1989

RexEverthing said:


> Got any pics of your gym setup?


 I plan to take some when I have the G7 set up and in place



CURRENT GYM EQUIPMENT

*Cage*

Riot Power cage

Dip Horns

Web Catchers

Bar Holders



*Bars*

4 ft Bar

Wolverson Hybrid Olympic/Powerlifting Bar

EZ curl Bar 

Bodypower-7' Olympic Bar



*Weights*

POLYGONAL Rubber Enc

OLYMPIC Discs 25Kg (x8)



OLYMPIC Discs 15Kg (x4)



OLYMPIC Discs 10Kg (x2)

OLYMPIC Discs 5Kg (x8)



OLYMPIC Discs 2.5kg (x4)



*Fractionals*

Fractional Steel Olympic Plates

Rubber 1.25Kg (x2)

*Bumper Plates*

Bison Black Bumper Plates 25Kg (x2)

Strength Shop RIOT BUMPER PLATE 5Kg (x2)

Strength Shop RIOT BUMPER PLATE 10Kg (x2)



*Dumbbells*

Powerblock Sport 9.0 Stage 1 

Powerblock Sport 9.0 Stage 2 



*Kettlebells*

Kettlebell 20Kg



*Machines*



B/Max CF800 Leg Press/Hack Squat


Life Fitness Cross Trainer

Static Bike



Life Fitness G7 Functional Trainer




*Benches*

Incline Bench

BodySolid Bench & Leg Developer

Glute Hamstring Developer



*Miscellaneous*

Bodypower-Olympic Spring Collar (Pair)

Locking Clamps 50mm Olympic Weight Collars

Loading Pin

Landmine - Drop in Pin

Resistance Loop Bands Mini Band


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I plan to take some when I have the G7 set up and in place
> 
> 
> 
> CURRENT GYM EQUIPMENT
> 
> *Cage*
> 
> Riot Power cage
> 
> Dip Horns
> 
> Web Catchers
> 
> Bar Holders
> 
> 
> 
> *Bars*
> 
> 4 ft Bar
> 
> Wolverson Hybrid Olympic/Powerlifting Bar
> 
> EZ curl Bar
> 
> Bodypower-7' Olympic Bar
> 
> 
> 
> *Weights*
> 
> POLYGONAL Rubber Enc
> 
> OLYMPIC Discs 25Kg (x8)
> 
> 
> 
> OLYMPIC Discs 15Kg (x4)
> 
> 
> 
> OLYMPIC Discs 10Kg (x2)
> 
> OLYMPIC Discs 5Kg (x8)
> 
> 
> 
> OLYMPIC Discs 2.5kg (x4)
> 
> 
> 
> *Fractionals*
> 
> Fractional Steel Olympic Plates
> 
> Rubber 1.25Kg (x2)
> 
> *Bumper Plates*
> 
> Bison Black Bumper Plates 25Kg (x2)
> 
> Strength Shop RIOT BUMPER PLATE 5Kg (x2)
> 
> Strength Shop RIOT BUMPER PLATE 10Kg (x2)
> 
> 
> 
> *Dumbbells*
> 
> Powerblock Sport 9.0 Stage 1
> 
> Powerblock Sport 9.0 Stage 2
> 
> 
> 
> *Kettlebells*
> 
> Kettlebell 20Kg
> 
> 
> 
> *Machines*
> 
> 
> 
> B/Max CF800 Leg Press/Hack Squat
> 
> 
> Life Fitness Cross Trainer
> 
> Static Bike
> 
> 
> 
> Life Fitness G7 Functional Trainer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Benches*
> 
> Incline Bench
> 
> BodySolid Bench & Leg Developer
> 
> Glute Hamstring Developer
> 
> 
> 
> *Miscellaneous*
> 
> Bodypower-Olympic Spring Collar (Pair)
> 
> Locking Clamps 50mm Olympic Weight Collars
> 
> Loading Pin
> 
> Landmine - Drop in Pin
> 
> Resistance Loop Bands Mini Band


 Damn , I think that's more than what my old gym has and I don't even recognize half of the things you stated haha

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Damn , I think that's more than what my old gym has and I don't even recognize half of the things you stated haha
> 
> x


 I know, I'm a lucky boy.

In the main I have been buying quality second hand equipment for over 10 years now, and my set up has massively improved over time. I started out with standard weights and a Marcy bench way back when I didn't believe I would ever need to load over 200Kg on a bar.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I know, I'm a lucky boy.
> 
> In the main I have been buying quality second hand equipment for over 10 years now, and my set up has massively improved over time. I started out with standard weights and a Marcy bench way back when I didn't believe I would ever need to load over 200Kg on a bar.


 Aaawww !

200 kg on the bar ?

You have to state that in gen con and start a new mayhem :lol:

x


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> I plan to take some when I have the G7 set up and in place
> 
> 
> 
> CURRENT GYM EQUIPMENT
> 
> *Cage*
> 
> Riot Power cage
> 
> Dip Horns
> 
> Web Catchers
> 
> Bar Holders
> 
> 
> 
> *Bars*
> 
> 4 ft Bar
> 
> Wolverson Hybrid Olympic/Powerlifting Bar
> 
> EZ curl Bar
> 
> Bodypower-7' Olympic Bar
> 
> 
> 
> *Weights*
> 
> POLYGONAL Rubber Enc
> 
> OLYMPIC Discs 25Kg (x8)
> 
> 
> 
> OLYMPIC Discs 15Kg (x4)
> 
> 
> 
> OLYMPIC Discs 10Kg (x2)
> 
> OLYMPIC Discs 5Kg (x8)
> 
> 
> 
> OLYMPIC Discs 2.5kg (x4)
> 
> 
> 
> *Fractionals*
> 
> Fractional Steel Olympic Plates
> 
> Rubber 1.25Kg (x2)
> 
> *Bumper Plates*
> 
> Bison Black Bumper Plates 25Kg (x2)
> 
> Strength Shop RIOT BUMPER PLATE 5Kg (x2)
> 
> Strength Shop RIOT BUMPER PLATE 10Kg (x2)
> 
> 
> 
> *Dumbbells*
> 
> Powerblock Sport 9.0 Stage 1
> 
> Powerblock Sport 9.0 Stage 2
> 
> 
> 
> *Kettlebells*
> 
> Kettlebell 20Kg
> 
> 
> 
> *Machines*
> 
> 
> 
> B/Max CF800 Leg Press/Hack Squat
> 
> 
> Life Fitness Cross Trainer
> 
> Static Bike
> 
> 
> 
> Life Fitness G7 Functional Trainer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Benches*
> 
> Incline Bench
> 
> BodySolid Bench & Leg Developer
> 
> Glute Hamstring Developer
> 
> 
> 
> *Miscellaneous*
> 
> Bodypower-Olympic Spring Collar (Pair)
> 
> Locking Clamps 50mm Olympic Weight Collars
> 
> Loading Pin
> 
> Landmine - Drop in Pin
> 
> Resistance Loop Bands Mini Band


 That is a nice set up mate and a lot of weight there aswell


----------



## Greshie

anna1 said:


> Aaawww !
> 
> 200 kg on the bar ?
> 
> You have to state that in gen con and start a new mayhem :lol:
> 
> x


 Nothing changes in gencon then lol... I've not stepped inside there for years!


----------



## anna1

Greshie said:


> Nothing changes in gencon then lol... I've not stepped inside there for years!


 Why not ? It's fun

Imagine I don't need tv anymore

gen con is much more entertaining haha

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

@RexEverthing Photos of my gym equipment. I didn't bother with the cardio machines or all the cable attachments, wraps, straps etc


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have been looking for a workout routine that will allow me to make the most of my new G7

starting tomorrow I shall be following Jeff Nippard's The Most Effective Science-Based PPL bit I shall be doing Pull, Push, Legs to allow me to Dead lift rather than rack pull and hopefully recover before the leg day.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jeff Nippard's Pull workout volume 1 is in the bag :thumbup1:

I had to guess at the weights to use, so unsurprisingly I got some wrong. The biggest surprise was the dead lifts.

I normally do my compound lifts first and in the programme they are last. I picked what would be an easy weight to pull 8 reps but after just 3 reps I had to stop and strip 40Kg off the bar!


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Jeff Nippard's Pull workout volume 1 is in the bag :thumbup1:
> 
> I had to guess at the weights to use, so unsurprisingly I got some wrong. The biggest surprise was the dead lifts.
> 
> I normally do my compound lifts first and in the programme they are last. I picked what would be an easy weight to pull 8 reps but after just 3 reps I had to stop and strip 40Kg off the bar!


 Why are compounds last thought?

What's the reason for that ?

Aren't you too tired by then ?

x


----------



## Stephen9069

anna1 said:


> Why are compounds last thought?
> 
> What's the reason for that ?
> 
> Aren't you too tired by then ?
> 
> x


 Muscles will already be fatigued so you wont need to go as heavy to get the same sort of effect.


----------



## anna1

Stephen9069 said:


> Muscles will already be fatigued so you wont need to go as heavy to get the same sort of effect.


 Yeah but good form may also be compromised ?

Would you do say your squats last ?

x


----------



## Stephen9069

anna1 said:


> Yeah but good form may also be compromised ?
> 
> Would you do say your squats last ?
> 
> x


 If your form is compromised then you would lower the weight until your form is correct.

I personally wouldnt train that way as strength is my main goal.

Id say if its the first time doing it be conservative do 1 or 2 warm up sets on the compound movement and go from there.


----------



## anna1

Stephen9069 said:


> If your form is compromised then you would lower the weight until your form is correct.
> 
> I personally wouldnt train that way as strength is my main goal.
> 
> Id say if its the first time doing it be conservative do 1 or 2 warm up sets on the compound movement and go from there.


 Still it sounds odd

if I don't feel strong enough for compounds what am I using my energy for ? Leg extensions? Lol

in all fairness I haven't gone over it that's why I was asking what the reasoning was

x


----------



## Stephen9069

anna1 said:


> Still it sounds odd
> 
> if I don't feel strong enough for compounds what am I using my energy for ? Leg extensions? Lol
> 
> in all fairness I haven't gone over it that's why I was asking what the reasoning was
> 
> x


 Lol iv seen and heard of people doing there leg extensions before squatting in a pre-exhaustion style of training.


----------



## anna1

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol iv seen and heard of people doing there leg extensions before squatting in a pre-exhaustion style of training.


 Sometimes I do a very high rep set with curls just to warm up my knees a bit

I feel it helps mainly in the winter

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Why are compounds last thought?
> 
> What's the reason for that ?
> 
> Aren't you too tired by then ?
> 
> x


 To be fair the program does say that they can be done at the beginning of the workout but as it was the first time I have followed the program, I followed it as written.

I will most likely adjust things as I get into the routine.



Stephen9069 said:


> If your form is compromised then you would lower the weight until your form is correct.
> 
> I personally wouldnt train that way as strength is my main goal.
> 
> Id say if its the first time doing it be conservative do 1 or 2 warm up sets on the compound movement and go from there.


 Exactly this @anna1form first at all times or you will do yourself a damage. Even when strength training I will have good days when bar speed is much improved and days when I just don't have it in me and I have to reduce either reps/ sets or weight to maintain form.


----------



## 25434

Soooooooo....not to be out done here, I thought I would show you my home gym....









hurrrr hurrrrr....

BB your garage must be the size of an actual house to fit all that stuff in, 

i couldnt leave my dead's till last, I would just be lifting the bar itself, if that... good on ya..


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> @RexEverthing Photos of my gym equipment. I didn't bother with the cardio machines or all the cable attachments, wraps, straps etc
> 
> View attachment 161195
> 
> 
> View attachment 161197
> 
> 
> View attachment 161199
> 
> 
> View attachment 161201
> 
> 
> View attachment 161203
> 
> 
> View attachment 161205
> 
> 
> View attachment 161207
> 
> 
> View attachment 161209
> 
> 
> View attachment 161211
> 
> 
> View attachment 161213
> 
> 
> View attachment 161215
> 
> 
> View attachment 161217
> 
> 
> View attachment 161219
> 
> 
> View attachment 161221


 Loving the new kit ... Is this a triple garage you have attached to BB Towers ?


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Soooooooo....not to be out done here, I thought I would show you my home gym....
> 
> View attachment 99967
> 
> 
> hurrrr hurrrrr....
> 
> BB your garage must be the size of an actual house to fit all that stuff in,
> 
> i couldnt leave my dead's till last, I would just be lifting the bar itself, if that... good on ya..


 I'm sure you can do a lot of damage... er I mean good workout routines, with a kettleball and pair of dumbbells :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Loving the new kit ... Is this a triple garage you have attached to BB Towers ?


 No mate, I think it is just a large single. You could not get two cars in side by side. You could possibly get two small cars in one in front of the other.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I extended the bank holiday weekend with a couple of days off work, so I was able to to do todays workout at lunch time.

Jeff Nippard's Push workout volume 1 is in the bag.

I am did 10 min on my static bike as a warm up and some band shoulder mobility work first, at my age there is no way I could just workout cold and not do my self a damage.

Anyway workout was just as his video, again I had to play with the weights to use as this was the first time doing this routine.


----------



## 25434

Humph.....so I saw a notice for pool activities at 9, arrived jumped in, got one of the blue things lying by the side, splashed my way into the middle of the pool ready for a good view all excited and.....and......

promptly got kicked out cos it's for 7-10 yr olds! :whistling: ........

dat walk of shame back to my chair......

View attachment 134611


can i I help it????? Hurrr hurrrr.... just the person people like for a friend, not embarrassing at all.... nope, not one bit.

BB, Gresh, Stephen and Ming.....


----------



## Stephen9069

Flubs said:


> Humph.....so I saw a notice for pool activities at 9, arrived jumped in, got one of the blue things lying by the side, splashed my way into the middle of the pool ready for a good view all excited and.....and......
> 
> promptly got kicked out cos it's for 7-10 yr olds! :whistling: ........
> 
> dat walk of shame back to my chair......
> 
> 
> View attachment 134611
> 
> 
> can i I help it????? Hurrr hurrrr.... just the person people like for a friend, not embarrassing at all.... nope, not one bit.
> 
> BB, Gresh, Stephen and Ming.....
> 
> View attachment 115091


 Lol dont change be free


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Humph.....so I saw a notice for pool activities at 9, arrived jumped in, got one of the blue things lying by the side, splashed my way into the middle of the pool ready for a good view all excited and.....and......
> 
> promptly got kicked out cos it's for 7-10 yr olds! :whistling: ........
> 
> dat walk of shame back to my chair......
> 
> 
> View attachment 134611
> 
> 
> can i I help it????? Hurrr hurrrr.... just the person people like for a friend, not embarrassing at all.... nope, not one bit.
> 
> BB, Gresh, Stephen and Ming.....
> 
> View attachment 115091


 Aww Flubs, I do love you.

That's just not fair. Its blatant ageism! :crying:

:cursing: you should complain :cursing:

or maybe just read the notice in full next time


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jeff Nippard's Leg workout volume 1 (or as close as I could get to it) is done and dusted.

I warmed up with 15 min on the bike, my normal hip mobility work, 3 sets of box jumps and a deep squat stretch with a light bar across my knees.

Jeff's routine calls for a lot of single leg isolation work but I quickly learned that my Body Solid Leg Developer attachment does not lend its-self to single leg work, so I had work both legs at the same time.

The biggest surprise for me was how much assistance calves make during a leg curl and how pointing your toes when doing leg curls stops them from assisting.

I have to work on my general fitness as my lungs not my legs was the limiting factor when squatting.


----------



## 25434

Eeuuuwwwwww....those box jumps. I can't do those, makes my knees hurt, bleurrrgh.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Eeuuuwwwwww....those box jumps. I can't do those, makes my knees hurt, bleurrrgh.


 I'm the other way around. Box jumps loosen everything up for me and get things firing. Heavy squats knacker my knees.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jeff Nippard's Pull workout volume 2 is done

I did cable rows rather than T bar rows, but other than that it was exactly as per his video.

I am starting to feel the effects of doing exercises I haven't for a long time, if ever before and I am slowly seizing up.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I went out this morning and purchased a medicine ball so that I could do,

Jeff Nippard's Push workout volume 2

By the time I got to the medicine ball push-ups I was knackered.

Perhaps I should have taken more than 60 seconds between the tricep extensions and the medicine ball push-ups, but as I set up I figured I would get maybe 15-20 reps on the first set.

LOL I only managed 7 reps on the first set before my arms gave way and I only got 6 on the second, so I dropped to my knees and got a massive additional 2 reps :crying:


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I went out this morning and purchased a medicine ball so that I could do,
> 
> Jeff Nippard's Push workout volume 2
> 
> By the time I got to the medicine ball push-ups I was knackered.
> 
> Perhaps I should have taken more than 60 seconds between the tricep extensions and the medicine ball push-ups, but as I set up I figured I would get maybe 15-20 reps on the first set.
> 
> LOL I only managed 7 reps on the first set before my arms gave way and I only got 6 on the second, so I dropped to my knees and got a massive additional 2 reps :crying:


 Ha it'd be nice to see a video with your experiments

x


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> I went out this morning and purchased a medicine ball so that I could do,
> 
> Jeff Nippard's Push workout volume 2
> 
> By the time I got to the medicine ball push-ups I was knackered.
> 
> Perhaps I should have taken more than 60 seconds between the tricep extensions and the medicine ball push-ups, but as I set up I figured I would get maybe 15-20 reps on the first set.
> 
> LOL I only managed 7 reps on the first set before my arms gave way and I only got 6 on the second, so I dropped to my knees and got a massive additional 2 reps :crying:


 Good effort mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Ha it'd be nice to see a video with your experiments
> 
> x


 Who would take pleasure in watching an old man suffer? :tongue:


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Who would take pleasure in watching an old man suffer? :tongue:


 Lol at old man

all those types of exercises look easy on the videos but they're so challenging when you try them out

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didn't train at all on Sunday as I woke up feeling awful.

I probably should have done legs today to make up for it, but I didnt. Instead I did:

Jeff Nippard's Pull workout volume 1.

I brought the dead lifts to the front of the workout, between the one arm Lat pull downs and the Pull ups and I think I went too close to failure on the EZ bar curls but other than than I now think I have got this workout down.

and one last piece of good news, Jeff has just posted the second Leg day workout, so I shall be able to follow it in its entirety this week.


----------



## Stephen9069

I know its still relatively early in the routine but how are you finding it ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> I know its still relatively early in the routine but how are you finding it ?


 Its good mate. Far more reps per set and far more isolation work than I have ever done before, I am experiencing far more mind / muscle connection then I do when lifting heavy.

I think I will support him and pay out the £29 for his PPL Hypertrophy Program as apparently it goes into more detail than the videos he posted.


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its good mate. Far more reps per set and far more isolation work than I have ever done before, I am experiencing far more mind / muscle connection then I do when lifting heavy.
> 
> I think I will support him and pay out the £29 for his PPL Hypertrophy Program as apparently it goes into more detail than the videos he posted.


 is that the advanced routine I know that's either released or getting released soon.

Hopefully you see some good results from it mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> is that the advanced routine I know that's either released or getting released soon.
> 
> Hopefully you see some good results from it mate.


 I paid my money and interestingly, it differs a fair bit from his YouTube posted routine.

It runs two 8 week blocks, the first he calls a technique phase and the second he calls a peaking phase.

I have a holiday booked in 7 weeks, so what I think I shall do is continue with his YouTube routine for the remaining 7 weeks, so that I will have run it for 8 weeks in total. There is a Gym where I'm going, so equipment allowing, whilst I am away I will run two weeks of de-load and start the PPL Hypertrophy Program when I return.


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> I paid my money and interestingly, it differs a fair bit from his YouTube posted routine.
> 
> It runs two 8 week blocks, the first he calls a technique phase and the second he calls a peaking phase.
> 
> I have a holiday booked in 7 weeks, so what I think I shall do is continue with his YouTube routine for the remaining 7 weeks, so that I will have run it for 8 weeks in total. There is a Gym where I'm going, so equipment allowing, whilst I am away I will run two weeks of de-load and start the PPL Hypertrophy Program when I return.


 That sounds lilke a plan mate its always good getting a new routine with a different variety of exercises that your used to in it, my routine certainly has that at the minute.

It will be interesting to see the results after the full program.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was giving blood straight after work tonight so I got up early and did Jeff Nippard's Push workout volume 1.

I dropped the weight slightly as I am never as strong when I train early in the morning.

I am enjoying getting to use my new G7 so much and the doing so much isolation work and such high reps is new to me but I'm enjoying the workouts.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just finished a late workout of Jeff Nippard's Leg workout volume 1.

Only the second time I have completed this workout and Ive pretty much got it down.

I changed my squats to high bar and dropped the load accordingly, as they are more quad dominate as the current objective is hypertrophy after all.


----------



## BestBefore1989

10 min on the bike, 2 sets of Band mobility work, internal and external rotation work done on the G7

Jeff Nippard's Pull workout volume 2.

One arm lat pull in 2 X 20

Eccentric-accentuated lat pulldown 3 X 10

Chest supported cable row 3 X 12

High to low cable row 2 X 15

Straight arm Lat Pulldown 3 X 20

Snatch grip Barbell shrug 3 sets 12, 12, 15

Bent over Rear cable fly, Standing Rear cable fly Superset 3 X 12

EZ bar Eccentric curl 3 X 12

Curls superset - Reverse grip / Hammer grip / curl 2 X 12/10/8


----------



## Stephen9069

A lot of volume there mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had a busy day today so had to train late again.

Warm up was band mobility, internal and external rotation work.

Jeff Nippard's Push workout volume 2.

OHP 4 sets 8,8,8,7

Close grip Bench press 3 X 10

Incline Dumbbell Fly 3 X 12 (low incline)

Superset Rope upright row / band Lateral raise 3 X 15

One arm Tricep Overhead Extension 4 X 15

Medicine ball pushup 2 sets 13,8


----------



## 25434

Hey there, nice sesh there BB.. I'm skipping gym to go for a walk by the sea today, I've picked out a good 10 miler with a coffee and cak.....I mean a coffee stop at the end  ....hurrr hurrrr....

Happy Sunday to ya.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there, nice sesh there BB.. I'm skipping gym to go for a walk by the sea today, I've picked out a good 10 miler with a coffee and cak.....I mean a coffee stop at the end  ....hurrr hurrrr....
> 
> Happy Sunday to ya.


 That sounds like a lovely thing to do on a Sunday. I have a day of domestic chores to look forward to followed by a Leg workout.


----------



## BestBefore1989

It took me a while to drag myself into the gym tonight for my workout, I think it was partly as my knees are still a little stiff from last Wednesdays workout and partly because, apart from the Landmine squats which I added in place of Goblet squats, there isn't a single exercise in this workout that I enjoy doing.

10 min on the bike, leg swings and hip mobility work followed by

Jeff Nippard's Leg workout volume 2.

Sumo Dead Lifts 4 X 10 ( these are supposed to be more quad than posterior chain, but I feel them most in the glutes )

Dumbbell Deficit Bulgarian split squat lift 3 X 12 ( I struggled for balance I also felt these mainly in my glutes)

Hip Thrust 1 X 15 ( the program calls for 3 X 15 but by now my glutes are fried and this was all I could manage)

Landmine squats 3 X 10 (3 second eccentric)

Eccentric leg curl 3 X 10 (3 second eccentric)

Hip Abduction 2 X 20 ( I have never done hip abduction exercise on cable machine before. It feels like it works both the moving leg and the standing leg. The program calls for 3 sets, so I did 2 sets of each leg which is either 2 sets or 4 sets depending on how you look at it.)

Standing Calf raise 1 X 10 ( the program calls for 3 sets but even calf raises where destroying my glutes so I called it a day)

I am hoping this is a one off or in 2 months time I shall be walking about looking like an ugly, old, bearded cross between JoLo and Kim Kardashian


----------



## BestBefore1989

I forgot to wear dead lift socks and the knurling on my wolverson bar has stripped the skin off both my shins. Ouch!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Work commitments meant that I had to do yesterdays workout first thing in the morning and todays workout when I got home tonight at about 8pm.

Yesterday

Warm up was band mobility, internal and external rotation work.

Jeff Nippard's Pull workout volume 1.

One arm lat pull in 2 X 20

(skipped the dead lifts as my glutes need rest)

Pull up 3 sets 8,8,6

Meadows row 3 X 12

Omni grip lat pulldown 3 X 15

Superset Face fulls / rear cable fly / band pull-a-parts 2 sets 20,15,15 & 20,10,15

EZ Bar curls 3 sets 8,8,6

Incline Dumbbell curl 2 X 20

Today

Warm up was 10 min on the bike, band mobility, internal and external rotation work.

Jeff Nippard's Push workout volume 1.

Bench press 4 sets 6,5,5,5

Incline cable fly 3 X 15 (45-degree bench (cross over at the top))

Standing Dumbbell press 4 X 12

Egyptian Lateral Raise 4 X 15 (cable between legs)

Tricep push down 4 X 15

Tricep Overhead press 4 X 15

Static Barbell hold 1 X 45 seconds (bottom of bench press position)

Face Pulls 3 X 20


----------



## 25434

Egyptian lateral raise.....flippin' 'eck....something new to google..... 

runs s off to look....wooooossshhhh......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Egyptian lateral raise.....flippin' 'eck....something new to google.....
> 
> runs s off to look....wooooossshhhh......


 I had never heard them called that before either, but that's what Jeff Nippard calls them......


----------



## BestBefore1989

10 min warm up on bike

Dynamic stretching, leg swings and box jumps

Jeff Nippard's Leg workout volume 1

Squat 3 X 6

Romanian Dead lift 3 X 9

Leg extensions 3 X 10 ( point toe in)

Lying Leg curl 3 X 8 +4 (8 with "good" pointed toes, 4 with "bad" toes)

Leg press calf raise 3 X 12

Seated Calf raise - skipped

I think I am my biggest problem with this routine. Most of the exercises are programmed to be done to a PRE of 8, so your supposed to stop with 2 reps still in the tank. On the Bench Press I am fairly sure I know when I have 1 good rep and 1 forced rep in the tank and on Squats I am sure I know when I have 1 good rep left but on the other exercises quite often failure ( at least failure in form if not total failure) hits me out of the blue!

I don't want to not give it my best effort but I think I am causing recovery issues by trying to hard.


----------



## Stephen9069

You could use RPE on your main lift and then just select a lighter weight for the other lifts and just continually add 2.5kg-5kg each week it will allow a bit more time for recovery then.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> You could use RPE on your main lift and then just select a lighter weight for the other lifts and just continually add 2.5kg-5kg each week it will allow a bit more time for recovery then.


 Yes mate, I have backed off the weight a bit on the isolation stuff, which has allowed me to get a better mind muscle connection.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jeff Nippard's Pull workout volume 1

10 min on the bike, 2 sets of Band mobility work, internal and external rotation work and hip mobility work

One arm lat pull in 2 X 20

Dead Lift 3 X 8 ( I increased weight each set but next week I will add 3 additional sets as warm up sets and keep all 3 working sets the same weight)

Pull up 3 sets 8, 8, 7

Meadows row 3 X 12

Omni grip lat pulldown 3 X 15

Superset Face fulls / rear cable fly / band pull-a-parts 2 sets 20,10,20 and 20,11,15

EZ Bar curls 3 sets 8, 8, 7

Incline Dumbbell curl 2 X 20


----------



## anna1

So , I thought you were dieting for your upcoming vacation but you're running a hypertrophy program?

Maybe I remember wrong

what's your diet like ?

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> So , I thought you were dieting for your upcoming vacation but you're running a hypertrophy program?
> 
> Maybe I remember wrong
> 
> what's your diet like ?
> 
> x


 I ran a cut and dropped from 229lbs (17/03/18) to 198lbs (25/08/18). At that point I was 8 weeks away from the holiday abs are visible but not showing if you know what I mean, and I was at the point where I have loose skin on my abdomen.

In the past I have dieted right up to the holiday and as I eat and drink what I want when i am away I balloon up over the holiday. I have put on 20lbs in two weeks in the past.

This time my plan was maintenance of body weight for 4 weeks then increase Kcal (esp carbs) running up to the holiday

Last week of the cut I was eating 1800Kcal so I upped that to 2400 for the first week of maintenance and dropped 0.2lbs! I kept the Kcal the same for the second week and dropped a further 0.2lbs. This is week 3 and I have just upped to 2800Kcal, so long as I gain less than 0.5lbs I will be happy.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I ran a cut and dropped from 229lbs (17/03/18) to 198lbs (25/08/18). At that point I was 8 weeks away from the holiday abs are visible but not showing if you know what I mean, and I was at the point where I have loose skin on my abdomen.
> 
> In the past I have dieted right up to the holiday and as I eat and drink what I want when i am away I balloon up over the holiday. I have put on 20lbs in two weeks in the past.
> 
> This time my plan was maintenance of body weight for 4 weeks then increase Kcal (esp carbs) running up to the holiday
> 
> Last week of the cut I was eating 1800Kcal so I upped that to 2400 for the first week of maintenance and dropped 0.2lbs! I kept the Kcal the same for the second week and dropped a further 0.2lbs. This is week 3 and I have just upped to 2800Kcal, so long as I gain less than 0.5lbs I will be happy.


 Sounds like a plan

You've dropped enough weight as it is anyway

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jeff Nippard's Push workout volume 1

10 min on the bike, 2 sets of Band mobility work, internal and external rotation work

Bench press 4 sets 6, 6, 5, 4

Incline cable fly 3 sets 15, 12, 12

Standing Dumbbell press 4 sets 12, 12, 12, 11

Egyptian Lateral Raise 4 sets 12, 12, 15 ( went full out as I thought it was the last set.... Doh), 12

Tricep push down 4 sets 15, 12, 12, 12

Tricep Overhead press 4 X 15

Static Dumbbell hold 2 sets 60 seconds, approx 50 seconds

Face Pulls 3 X 20


----------



## BestBefore1989

Doh! just realised that I have been doing the version 1 workout for the last two days when I should have been doing the version 2. :nono:

Oh well, I shall continue with the version 1 leg workout today, take Monday off and start again on Tuesday with the version 2's.

I have added the day of the week into the workout name in Jetfit (the app I use to track my workouts) so hopefully I shan't get confused and do it again.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jeff Nippard's Leg workout volume 1

10 min warm up on bike, dynamic stretching & box jumps box jumps

Squat 3 X 6

Romanian Dead lift 3 X 9

Single leg Leg extensions 3 X 10 ( done standing using the cable machine )

Single leg Leg curl 3 X 8 +4 (8 with "good" pointed toes, 4 with "bad" toes, again done standing using the cable machine)

Leg press calf raise 3 X 12

Seated Calf raise ( not done as my workout was interrupted )


----------



## BestBefore1989

My normal warm ups followed by;

Jeff Nippard's Pull workout volume 2

One arm lat pull in 2 X 20

Eccentric-accentuated lat pulldown 3 X 10 (slow negatives 3 to 4 seconds)

Chest supported cable row 3 X 12

High to low cable row 2 X 15

Straight arm Lat Pulldown 3 X 20

Snatch grip Barbell shrug 3 X 15

Super-set Bent over Rear cable fly 3 X 12, Rear cable fly 3 X 12

EZ bar Eccentric curl 3 sets 12, 10, 10 (slow negatives 3 to 4 seconds)

Curls superset - Reverse grip / Hammer grip / curl 2 X 12/10/8


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jeff Nippard's Push workout volume 2

Band mobility work, internal and external rotation work

OHP 4 X 8

Close grip Bench press 3 X 10

Low Incline Dumbbell Fly 3 x 10

Superset Rope upright row / band Lateral raise 3 X 15 (pull out with rope row

One arm Tricep Overhead Extension 4 sets 15, 15, 15, 14

Medicine ball pushup 2 sets 11, 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

After my normal warm ups

Jeff Nippard's Leg workout volume 2

Sumo Dead lift 4 X 6

Dumbbell Deficit Bulgarian split squat lift 3 X 12 ( Done with only body weight as I am still finding my balance doing these )

Hip Thrust 3 X 15

Sissy squats 3 X 10 (done in place of goblet squats)

Eccentric leg curl 3 X 10 (3 second eccentric)

Hip Abduction 2 X 20

Standing Calf raise 4 X 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

:confused1: 3 weeks ago I upped my calorie intake by 400 a day, at the end of the first week I had droped weight by 0.2lbs! I kept the Kcal the same for the next week and dropped a further 0.2lbs. Last week I upped my intake by a further 400 Kcal, and when I got on the scales this morning I have dropped a further 0.8lbs :confused1:

I am going to up my intake again by a further 400 Kcal this week, so I shall be eating 1200 Kcal a day more than I was a month ago, which to me sounds like a MASSIVE increase, I just hope that when I do start gaining weight it happens gradually and I don't just suddenly explode.

On the training front I have messed up as by doing version 2 first this week, as the last day of V2 has dead lifts and the first day of V1 has dead lifts.

what I am now planning is to repeat V2 for a second time this week, rest Monday and re-start the program with V 1 on Tuesday


----------



## BestBefore1989

10 min warm up on the bike to warm up and my normal shoulder mobility work

Jeff Nippard's Pull workout volume 2

One arm lat pull in 2 X 20

Eccentric-accentuated lat pulldown 3 sets 12, 12, 10

Chest supported cable row 3 sets 6, 10, 12 ( last time I recorded the total weight and this time I loaded that weight on each stack by mistake...Oops)

High to low cable row 2 X 15

Straight arm Lat Pulldown 3 X 20

Snatch grip Barbell shrug 3 sets 12, 12, 15

Super-set Bent over Rear cable fly 3 X 12, Rear cable fly 3 X 12

EZ bar Eccentric curl 3 sets 12, 12, 10

Curls superset - Reverse grip / Hammer grip / curl 2 X 12/10/8


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jeff Nippard's Push workout volume 2

Band mobility work, internal and external rotation work

OHP 4 sets 8, 8, 7, 6

Close grip Bench press 3 sets 10, 8, 8

Low Incline Dumbbell Fly 3 sets 12, 10, 10

Superset Rope upright row / band Lateral raise 3 X 15 (pull out with rope row

One arm Tricep Overhead Extension 4 x 15

Medicine ball pushup 2 sets 10, 8


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jeff Nippard's Leg workout volume 2

10 min warm up on bike/Dynamic stretching

Sumo Dead lift 4 X 6

Dumbbell Deficit Bulgarian split squat lift 3 X 10( I still have balance issues but at least I have started adding weight )

Hip Thrust 3 X 15

Sissy squats 3 sets 10, 8, 7

Eccentric leg curl 3 X 10

Hip Abduction 2 sets 25, 22

Standing Calf raise 3 X 10

Tomorrow is rest day, then I start again with volume 1 on Tuesday.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Warm up was band mobility, internal and external rotation work.​
Jeff Nippard's Pull workout volume 1. ( only partly done)​
One arm lat pull in 2 X 20

Dead lifts 3 X 8

Pull up 3 sets 8,8,7

Meadows row 3 X 12

Omni grip lat pulldown 3 X 15

Superset Face fulls / rear cable fly / band pull-a-parts 2 sets 20,15,20 & 20,15,15

I was running late and wanted to watch the football so I skipped EZ Bar curls and Incline Dumbbell curls.

I will add them on to the end of tomorrows workout


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Egyptian lateral raise.....flippin' 'eck....something new to google.....
> 
> runs s off to look....wooooossshhhh......


 I think it's a variation of the Sand Dance ... 

Though I think eccentric leg curls are more 'you' :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> I think it's a variation of the Sand Dance ...
> 
> Though I think eccentric leg curls are more 'you' :whistling:


 :lol: I'm going to super set them with some introverted leg extensions :blink:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout was

bike 10 min, normal shoulder mobility stuff

Bench press 4 sets 5, 6, 6, 6 (I had to drop the weight from the last time I did them  )

Incline cable fly 3 X 15

Standing Dumbbell press 4 sets 12, 12, 10, 12 ( Had to drop the weight for the last set)

Egyptian Lateral Raise 4 sets 15, 12, 12, 12

Tricep push down 4 X 15

Tricep Overhead press 4 X 15

I didnt do the Static Dumbbell hold . How the hell are you supposed to set the timer on your phone with dumbbells in your hands anyway???

Face Pulls 3 X 20

I then did the exercises I skipped yesterday

EZ Bar curls 3 X 8

Incline Dumbbell curl 2 X 20


----------



## BestBefore1989

Not feeling very well today. Ive had a blinding headache all day and feel generally unwell.

I didn't want to miss a day and mess up my training schedule so I still went into my gym and did what I could which was only 3 working sets of squats.

I was feeling quire nauseous so I left it at that.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not feeling very well today. Ive had a blinding headache all day and feel generally unwell.
> 
> I didn't want to miss a day and mess up my training schedule so I still went into my gym and did what I could which was only 3 working sets of squats.
> 
> I was feeling quire nauseous so I left it at that.


 Sounds like a flu might be creeping up on you . It's that jolly season again 

get well soon

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Sounds like a flu might be creeping up on you . It's that jolly season again
> 
> get well soon
> 
> x


 Thanks Hun. X

Feeling tired and I ache today but no headaches and no nausea, so I will risk training again.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I wasnt expecting much from tonight's workout, but it turned out to be a good one :thumb

My normal warm up on the bike with band mobility and shoulder rotation work

Jeff Nippard's Pull workout volume 2

One arm lat pull in 2 X 20

Eccentric-accentuated lat pull-down 3 X 10

Chest supported cable row 3 X 12

High to low cable row 2 X 15

Straight arm Lat Pulldown 3 X 20

Snatch grip Barbell shrug 3 X 15

Super-set Bent over Rear cable fly 3 X 12, Rear cable fly 3 X 12

EZ bar Eccentric curl 3 sets 12, 12, 10

Curls super-set - Reverse grip / Hammer grip / curl 2 X 12/10/8


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout was

Jeff Nippard's Pull workout volume 2

After my normal warm ups I did

OHP 4 sets 8, 8, 7, 7.

Close grip Bench press 3 X 9

Incline Cablel Fly 3 X 10

Superset Rope upright row / band Lateral raise 3 X 15

One arm Tricep Overhead Extension 4 X 15 (dropped weight half way through)

Medicine ball pushup 2 sets 11, 9. (I keep forgetting these are supposed to be done to a RPE of 8 and going to failure.)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jeff Nippard's Leg workout volume 2

Sumo Dead lift 4 X 6

Dumbbell Deficit Bulgarian split squat lift 3 X 12 ( I think I have finally found my balance so I actually did these with dumbbells )

Hip Thrust 3 X 15

Sissy squats 3 sets 10, 6, 6 ( its hard to judge progress, as I gain confidence in my new sissy-squat bench, am leaning further back and of course the further you lean back the harder the are. So though I did less reps than last time I believe I worked at least as hard )

Eccentric leg curl 3 X 10

Hip Abduction 2 X 20

Standing Calf raise 3 X 10


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Jeff Nippard's Leg workout volume 2
> 
> Sumo Dead lift 4 X 6
> 
> Dumbbell Deficit Bulgarian split squat lift 3 X 12 ( I think I have finally found my balance so I actually did these with dumbbells )
> 
> Hip Thrust 3 X 15
> 
> Sissy squats 3 sets 10, 6, 6 ( its hard to judge progress, as I gain confidence in my new sissy-squat bench, am leaning further back and of course the further you lean back the harder the are. So though I did less reps than last time I believe I worked at least as hard )
> 
> Eccentric leg curl 3 X 10
> 
> Hip Abduction 2 X 20
> 
> Standing Calf raise 3 X 10


 I had totally forgotten about the sissy squats.

Will probably give them another go tomorrow

hope you're feeling better and had a lovely weekend

x


----------



## 25434

Ohmigawwwwwwwwwddddd....sissy squats..


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was sat in traffic yesterday when some young numpty drove into the back of me, smashing my car into the car in front.

Hurt my neck, shoulders and back. The good thing is the hospital say its just soft tissue damage but the down side is the only exercises I shall be doing for a while will be in the outpatient physiotherapy department.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was sat in traffic yesterday when some young numpty drove into the back of me, smashing my car into the car in front.
> 
> Hurt my neck, shoulders and back. The good thing is the hospital say its just soft tissue damage but the down side is the only exercises I shall be doing for a while will be in the outpatient physiotherapy department.


 Oh ! So sorry to hear that .

Just as you were getting better

hope it was nothing serious

x


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was sat in traffic yesterday when some young numpty drove into the back of me, smashing my car into the car in front.
> 
> Hurt my neck, shoulders and back. The good thing is the hospital say its just soft tissue damage but the down side is the only exercises I shall be doing for a while will be in the outpatient physiotherapy department.


 OH no! hope you recover soon!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> OH no! hope you recover soon!


 Thanks mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Oh ! So sorry to hear that .
> 
> Just as you were getting better
> 
> hope it was nothing serious
> 
> x


 Thanks Hun, hopefully a just week or two of physiotherapy, just bad timing, I go on holiday in 3 weeks time for a fortnight and I was planning to have a break from training whilst on holiday, so now instead of two weeks off I am looking at up to 5 weeks off.

some times it feels like 1 step forward, 2 back.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks Hun, hopefully a just week or two of physiotherapy, just bad timing, I go on holiday in 3 weeks time for a fortnight and I was planning to have a break from training whilst on holiday, so now instead of two weeks off I am looking at up to 5 weeks off.
> 
> some times it feels like 1 step forward, 2 back.


 Maybe holidays is just what you need right now

x


----------



## Stephen9069

Sorry to hear mate on the upside at least its nothing to serious.


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB, just saw this....sorry to hear your news, cars and kerrrap drivers!!!

Try and get some really good deep tissue massage to try to destress your muscles, and have some warm baths with epsom salts which will help to relax them...and...speaking with my aromatherapist head on...if you can get some black pepper oil, put a couple of drops in a bath...or.....in baby oil and ask your wife to massage your shoulders and upper back before bed time? I know that's a bit girly blah blah...but I used to do this for some of my clients. The black pepper oil is a relaxant but you dont need much of it, literally a couple of drops, no more.

I know you prolly won't do that oil thing but it makes me feel better saying it as there is little else i can do over the ether...

Take care mister, can't have all 4 of "ma boyz" down now can I! lol!! x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there BB, just saw this....sorry to hear your news, cars and kerrrap drivers!!!
> 
> Try and get some really good deep tissue massage to try to destress your muscles, and have some warm baths with epsom salts which will help to relax them...and...speaking with my aromatherapist head on...if you can get some black pepper oil, put a couple of drops in a bath...or.....in baby oil and ask your wife to massage your shoulders and upper back before bed time? I know that's a bit girly blah blah...but I used to do this for some of my clients. The black pepper oil is a relaxant but you dont need much of it, literally a couple of drops, no more.
> 
> I know you prolly won't do that oil thing but it makes me feel better saying it as there is little else i can do over the ether...
> 
> Take care mister, can't have all 4 of "ma boyz" down now can I! lol!! x


 Thanks Hun. X

I saw the physiotherapy today and he says 6 to 8 weeks and I will be good. I will book to see my sports therapy massage Lady and with luck claim the expense back off his insurance.


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB....just sending hugs...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there BB....just sending hugs...x


 Thank you Hun, hugs gratefully received.

X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just checking in. to say I'm not dead yet.

training will resume after my holiday


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just checking in. to say I'm not dead yet.
> 
> training will resume after my holiday


 Are you leaving?

Enjoy your holidays honey

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Are you leaving?
> 
> Enjoy your holidays honey
> 
> x


 Holiday in 10 days time but cant train due to injury's sustained in a car crash 9 days ago


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Holiday in 10 days time but cant train due to injury's sustained in a car crash 9 days ago


 Yes , I remember. Hope you're feeling better. Bet you can't wait to get away .

I'm pretty sure warm weather and relaxation will do you well

( assuming you're not crazy enough to spend holidays anywhere colder than the UK  )


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Yes , I remember. Hope you're feeling better. Bet you can't wait to get away .
> 
> I'm pretty sure warm weather and relaxation will do you well
> 
> ( assuming you're not crazy enough to spend holidays anywhere colder than the UK  )


 LOL

no Hun I'm off to St Lucia for a couple of weeks :thumb


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL
> 
> no Hun I'm off to St Lucia for a couple of weeks :thumb


 Oh ! Lovely!


----------



## BestBefore1989

jumped on the scales this morning. I have put on 4 lbs in 1 week 

Guess I didn't cut back my calories enough to allow for the fact that I'm not training and I'm sitting around all day at the moment.

I only have a week until I go away and I have always planned to eat and drink what ever I want on holiday.

It is annoying as I wanted to look my best for the beach but I don't see the point in cutting back on calories this week to then up them again next week, so I'm just going to let things slide and hope I can still fit into my clothes by the end of the holiday.


----------



## anna1

Just enjoy yourself honey

don't worry, the mamacitas will notice you workout :thumb

x


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL
> 
> no Hun I'm off to St Lucia for a couple of weeks :thumb


 Have a fantastic holiday ! :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Have a fantastic holiday ! :thumbup1:


 Yes, have a great time...sun, sand, sea......cocktaaaaaiiiiiillllllllssssssss!!!!

wahooooooo.........


----------



## Stephen9069

Have a great holiday mate, loads of food, loads of booze and plenty of relaxation


----------



## 25434

Hey BB, I'm doing Ceroc, they have classes all over the place and it looks like a laugh, and no partner required, they have what they call "taxi teachers" so if you are on your own, they encourage everyone to dance with everyone and if you are lurking around like a loser (i'm talking about me there by the way)...they come and get you and ensure you practice your dance moves and enjoy the evening. I will let you know what i think of it if you want....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey BB, I'm doing Ceroc, they have classes all over the place and it looks like a laugh, and no partner required, they have what they call "taxi teachers" so if you are on your own, they encourage everyone to dance with everyone and if you are lurking around like a loser (i'm talking about me there by the way)...they come and get you and ensure you practice your dance moves and enjoy the evening. I will let you know what i think of it if you want....


 Feel free to post video along with your comments.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Feel free to post video along with your comments.


 Lol! Fat chance...


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Lol! Fat chance...


 Pics or no Ceroc :rolleye11:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Pics or no Ceroc :rolleye11:


 I had to google Ceroc, Id never heard of it before.....................I have my finger on the pulse of modern culture, I'm down with the kids :lol:

Just back from my hols and catching up with everyone's journals.

Post holiday training will commence on Monday. After two weeks of over indulging I have excess lard to burn off, so that shall be my goal leading up to Xmas.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I had to google Ceroc, Id never heard of it before.....................I have my finger on the pulse of modern culture, I'm down with the kids :lol:
> 
> Just back from my hols and catching up with everyone's journals.
> 
> Post holiday training will commence on Monday. After two weeks of over indulging I have excess lard to burn off, so that shall be my goal leading up to Xmas.


 Welcome back!

how was St Lucia ?

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> how was St Lucia ?
> 
> x


 HOT :thumb

It was lovely thanks. the sea was beautiful. Oddly the beach I spent most my time on, the sand there was so fine that the waves clouded the water with swirling sand so the water was not as clear as it is in Greece/Turkey until you got some depth to the water but I visited a few other bays by boat and the water there was crystal clear.

A bit like Portugal there is extreme wealth next to real poverty, which is something I am never comfortable seeing.

I visited a rain forest, took a cable car over the tree tops, took a shower in a waterfall, bathed in a pool of volcanic heated water and did the tourist thing on boat trips etc, I over ate and drank way more than I normally do (which is not at all) so all in all, I had great time.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> HOT :thumb
> 
> It was lovely thanks. the sea was beautiful. Oddly the beach I spent most my time on, the sand there was so fine that the waves clouded the water with swirling sand so the water was not as clear as it is in Greece/Turkey until you got some depth to the water but I visited a few other bays by boat and the water there was crystal clear.
> 
> A bit like Portugal there is extreme wealth next to real poverty, which is something I am never comfortable seeing.
> 
> I visited a rain forest, took a cable car over the tree tops, took a shower in a waterfall, bathed in a pool of volcanic heated water and did the tourist thing on boat trips etc, I over ate and drank way more than I normally do (which is not at all) so all in all, I had great time.


 Sounds lovely

now I want to move there 

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Sounds lovely
> 
> now I want to move there
> 
> x


 It was a lovely place to visit but I would not want to live there.

It stays at about 30c all year long but 6 months of the year it rains and unlike places like Panama where the rain is torrential but short lived and regular, by which I mean you can almost set your watch by what time its starts and finishes each day, the rain in St Lucia can last all day and night with varying intensity, so its either hot, or hot and humid.

It is a small island, only 27 miles long and much of the island is mountainous, so not a place I would choice to live as its too hot to work in and to small to offer enough leisure variety.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> It was a lovely place to visit but I would not want to live there.
> 
> It stays at about 30c all year long but 6 months of the year it rains and unlike places like Panama where the rain is torrential but short lived and regular, by which I mean you can almost set your watch by what time its starts and finishes each day, the rain in St Lucia can last all day and night with varying intensity, so its either hot, or hot and humid.
> 
> It is a small island, only 27 miles long and much of the island is mountainous, so not a place I would choice to live as its too hot to work in and to small to offer enough leisure variety.


 Oh couldnt stand rain for 6 months.

yes , Panama is exactly as you described. Have you been ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

duplicate


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Oh couldnt stand rain for 6 months.
> 
> yes , Panama is exactly as you described. Have you been ?


 No I haven't but my wife went to school there which is how I know about the rain.

Its our 30th wedding anniversary next year and she has many fond memories of Panama so I was thinking of taking her next year but it is close to 40 years since she lived there and the friends she has there say that it has changed so much. I don't want to spoil her memories.

I was also thinking of going back to Maui as we honeymooned in Hawaii but again things will have changed in 30 years. I have to come up with somewhere nice to go as 30 years of marriage is a big landmark and I don't think we will be able to enjoy things in the same way when its our 40th anniversary. :lol:


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> No I haven't but my wife went to school there which is how I know about the rain.
> 
> Its our 30th wedding anniversary next year and she has many fond memories of Panama so I was thinking of taking her next year but it is close to 40 years since she lived there and the friends she has there say that it has changed so much. I don't want to spoil her memories.
> 
> I was also thinking of going back to Maui as we honeymooned in Hawaii but again things will have changed in 30 years. I have to come up with somewhere nice to go as 30 years of marriage is a big landmark and I don't think we will be able to enjoy things in the same way when its our 40th anniversary. :lol:


 30 years is remarkable actually

Panama is like a different country now I imagine. It has changed a lot in the past couple of decades , I can only imagine what it was like 40 years ago . Still many beautiful places to see and if you haven't been you might enjoy it .


----------



## 25434

Sounds like you had a great time BB...noice...welcome back..


----------



## Stephen9069

Welcome back mate glad to hear you had a good time


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Sounds like you had a great time BB...noice...welcome back..





Stephen9069 said:


> Welcome back mate glad to hear you had a good time


 Thanks


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have not trained or posted for the last couple of weeks.

I was lucky enough to have returned from holiday in time to spend some time with my mum. Sadly she became very poorly, and went quickly downhill from Sunday and passed away Yesterday.

I need time to do all that has to be done and have no desire to train or limit the comfort eating I am doing whilst dealing with this.

I do hope to return to training before the year ends but if not, I shall make a fresh start in January.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have not trained or posted for the last couple of weeks.
> 
> I was lucky enough to have returned from holiday in time to spend some time with my mum. Sadly she became very poorly, and went quickly downhill from Sunday and passed away Yesterday.
> 
> I need time to do all that has to be done and have no desire to train or limit the comfort eating I am doing whilst dealing with this.
> 
> I do hope to return to training before the year ends but if not, I shall make a fresh start in January.


 So sorry to hear that .

my sincerest condolences

at least as you said you were with her in her last days

x


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have not trained or posted for the last couple of weeks.
> 
> I was lucky enough to have returned from holiday in time to spend some time with my mum. Sadly she became very poorly, and went quickly downhill from Sunday and passed away Yesterday.
> 
> I need time to do all that has to be done and have no desire to train or limit the comfort eating I am doing whilst dealing with this.
> 
> I do hope to return to training before the year ends but if not, I shall make a fresh start in January.


 Sorry to hear of your loss mate

Training can wait you get things sorted mate and we'll see you when your ready to get back to it.


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB, so very sorry to hear your news. Be gentle on yourself mister and see you soon. X


----------



## Mingster

Sorry to hear your news BB. One of the main reasons for my absence from the forum of late is that I am spending much of my time looking after my parents both of whom are very ill. You have my deepest sympathies. Take care.


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> So sorry to hear that .
> 
> my sincerest condolences
> 
> at least as you said you were with her in her last days
> 
> x





Stephen9069 said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss mate
> 
> Training can wait you get things sorted mate and we'll see you when your ready to get back to it.





Flubs said:


> Hey there BB, so very sorry to hear your news. Be gentle on yourself mister and see you soon. X





Mingster said:


> Sorry to hear your news BB. One of the main reasons for my absence from the forum of late is that I am spending much of my time looking after my parents both of whom are very ill. You have my deepest sympathies. Take care.


 Thanks guys.

I hope to return to some light training in the new year, in between dealing with my mums estate and my sisters appalling behaviour


----------



## BestBefore1989

BestBefore1989 said:


> I jumped on the scales this morning and as a result of not training for ages and far too many Christmas treats I now weight 216lbs. :whistling:
> 
> I started 2017 at 235.4lbs and after cutting to 198lbs for my holiday, I kept my weight between 200 & 210lbs for the rest of the year (apart from the Christmas spurge)
> 
> Having cut weight for the last two years in a row, my plan for 2018 is gaining strength and size. :thumb
> 
> I shall record my stats on my birthday but I will give myself up until the 13th of Jan to finish the Xmas/birthday celebrations and to ease myself back into training and find the right weight for the rep range I shall be using, before hitting it in earnest.
> 
> Looking back over my training log I was my biggest and my strongest most recently in 2013/ 2014 when assisted at 243lbs I was lifting;
> 
> Squat 250 kg
> 
> Bench 150 kg
> 
> Dead 275 kg
> 
> Press 100 kg
> 
> I don't intend on allowing myself to get that fat again nor do I expect to match those lifts.
> 
> Due to recent injuries, for the near future I shall be avoiding high weight/low rep work and shall be trying to reduce strain on the posterior chain, particularly my erectors, by switching to high bar squats and sumo (if I can master it) or Hex bar (if I can afford one) dead lifts. I shall be keeping body-weight GHR in my workouts.
> 
> The plan is to work hard in a higher rep range than normal and try to allow my lifts to dictate my diet; simply put once I stop making gains I add in extra food with the aim of keeping fat gains to a minimum.
> 
> LOL it all sounds so easy when you put it in writing :lol:


 I wrote that almost a year ago to the day.

2018 was not my best year. :thumbdown:

I failed to add any muscle mass to my body, in fact, if anything, I have gone backwards. To be fair to myself I lost almost half a year of training due to illness and more recently a car crash and I have had to cope with the stress of loosing two family members, most recently my mum.

Christmas overindulgence has me weighting in at 207lbs and I have not trained since September.

Santa was kind to me this Christmas and I now have a fitbit Versa and an Omron BF511 body composition monitor. Thanks to the Omron I know I am currently sitting at approx 15.1% bodyfat so I plan to drop down to at least 12% before turning to my long term goal for the year which is again to add muscle mass, which according to my Omron I am currently at 80.8Lbs (39% Skeletal Muscle).

I am hoping that the Omron will help me to control my diet and loose minimal muscle whilst in the first stage of my plan and loosing body fat.

Training wise I plan to follow Jeff Nippard's LPP program for at least 1 cycle of 16 weeks, but as I have been out of the gym for so long I plan to start with a basic low volume plan and build my tolerance back up. I am thinking something like the 5/3/1 big but boring routine, as its only 2/3 exercises a session, 4 days a week.

My fitbit has confirmed what I already knew, I don't get anywhere near enough sleep, so my plan is to workout fasted all bar a pre workout drink in the morning. No coffee past lunch time and try to get to bed early.

Tomorrow (Sunday) shall be my last day of drinking and overeating, Diet and training will start Monday. :thumb


----------



## anna1

Glad to see you back @BestBefore1989 !

hope you rested plenty and you're feeling better

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Glad to see you back @BestBefore1989 !
> 
> hope you rested plenty and you're feeling better
> 
> x


 Thank you Hun. I still have neck pain from the car crash but my physio said I could return to training just before Xmas so I'm good to go.

Hope you enjoyed Christmas and wishing you a great New Year.

X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was my first day back in the gym for quite some time.

To ease myself back in I am following a basic 5/3/1 program but as I have no idea of my current 1RM I guessed at the weight to use.

15 min on the bike (felt more like a workout than a warm up)

Band pull-apart's and mobility work

Bench Press - 11 sets

warm up sets 46 X 5, 57 X 5, 69 X 3

Working sets 75.5 X 5, 86 X 5, 97 X 8

supplementary sets 57 X 10, 57 X 10, 57 X 10, 57 X 10, 57 X 10

Barbell Bent over Rows - 3 sets

60 X 12, 60 X 12, 60 X 12.


----------



## Stephen9069

Good workout mate and good to have you back.


----------



## 25434

Wishing u everything good for 2019 BB. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> Good workout mate and good to have you back.


 Thanks mate. Its feels good to be back under a bar again


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Wishing u everything good for 2019 BB. X


 Thank you Flubs.

I hope you feel better soon and wish you everything you would wish for yourself in the New Year. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg Day 

I did my normal warm up on the bike followed by some mobility work. I was planning on some box jumps but I had placed a sack of potatoes on my Plyo box over Christmas and its still there.

Squats done with my Safety Bar. ( it makes the squat feel more like a front squat and very quad dominate)

Warm up Sets 40 X 5, 50 X 5, 60 X 3

Working Sets 75 X 5, 85 X 5, 95 X 5

Supplementary sets 45 X 10, 45 X 10, 45 X 10, 45 X 10, 45 X 10

Glute Ham Raise

5, 6, 10

My diet yesterday wasnt what it should have been. Dam all those leftover Christmas goodies!


----------



## 66983

BestBefore1989 said:


> Training wise I plan to follow Jeff Nippard's LPP program for at least 1 cycle of 16 weeks.


 Good luck to you bud.

No idea if you already have these, but they may come in handy.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1tB02j0bBv0eOkYUCKRH5zojoXtxfa8hH?usp=sharing

Sparks


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sparkey said:


> Good luck to you bud.
> 
> No idea if you already have these, but they may come in handy.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1tB02j0bBv0eOkYUCKRH5zojoXtxfa8hH?usp=sharing
> 
> Sparks


 Thank you very much

That's awesome ! :thumb

I had purchased the LPP back end of last year


----------



## Greshie

Happy New Year BB .... Good to see you back training again!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Happy New Year BB .... Good to see you back training again!


 Thanks mate, and Happy New year to you.

No training for me today, and good job too, my legs are fried!


----------



## BestBefore1989

My legs are still stiff from Tuesdays Safety Bar Squats, and I think as a result of that I dialled back the weight for tonight's OHP a little to far, anyway I did;

15 min warm up on the bike

OHP X 11 sets

warmup sets 20 X 5, 25 X 5, 30 X 3

working sets 33 X 5, 39 X 5, 43 X 11

supplementary sets 25 X 10, 25 X 10, 25 X 10, 25 X 10, 25 X 10

Chin-ups X 3 sets

8, 8, 6

Its my wife's birthday tomorrow so I shall push the dead-lifts back to Saturday


----------



## anna1

Happy Birthday for your wife !

hope you enjoy your day

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

After my first week of training and dieting this year, I jumped on my new Omron looking forward to seeing the results.

Taken 29/12/18 - weight 207.2lbs, Body fat 15.1% (31.29lbs) Skeletal Muscle 39.0% (80.81lbs)

Taken 05/01/19 - weight 205.6lbs, Body fat 16.5% (33.92lbs) Skeletal Muscle 38.4% (78.95lbs)

So ;

weight -1.6lbs

Fat +2.63lbs

Muscle -1.86lbs

If fat has gone up 2.63lbs and muscle has gone down 1.86lbs then the my weight should have gone up by 0.8lbs but it has gone down by 1.6lbs

I am confused.


----------



## anna1

How accurate are those things though?


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> How accurate are those things though?


 BF511 is Omrons most comprehensive body composition monitor and provides extensive insight in body and visceral fat, skeletal muscle level, your BMI and resting metabolism. It is clinically validated* and classified as a medical device.

Three factors need to be taken into account. One is the accuracy of the display, the second is accuracy of the measurement calculation (Body Fat Percentage), and lastly how the device is being used (time of day, physical state, etc.)

Display accuracy is typically 0.1%. The accuracy of measurement varies from model to model between +/- 3.5 and 4.1% based on the Standard Error of Estimation (SEE). The SEE states that; 68% of the measurements for different users are accurate to within +/- 3.5 to 4.1% (model dependent), relative to the body fat percentage.

Body Mass Index (BMI), only provides a rough guide value and it is disputed since it does not take into account a persons build or the composition of the body weight in terms of fatty and muscle tissue, which vary by individual. BMI uses a very simple formula to calculate the value; weight divided by the height squared

The web site does go on to say that:

The estimation formula in the device is based on a large study of 'normal' muscular subjects only. Body-builders were not included in this (validation) study. Therefore due to the different body-composition properties of body-builders, the indicated fat % may not be reliable.

If body builders were to measure their fat % by means of the BIA (Bio Impedance Analysis) method, the large amount of muscle tissue and low water-content, the measured impedance will be relatively low and possibly unstable. However, since body-weight also contributes significantly to the calculation and body-weight is relatively high for body-builders, the final measured fat % will be too low and unstable and thus unpredictable.

However I do not believe my body fat is low enough nor my muscle mass high enough to be considered a bodybuilder, at best I would just classify myself as in not bad shape for my age.

I do know that hydration levels can effect the results, so going forward I shall take measurements daily and record the weekly average rather than just take measurements on a Saturday morning.


----------



## BestBefore1989

dead lifts

No bike work as warm up but I did do plenty of active stretch / mobility work.

Dead-Lifts X 6 sets

warmup sets 85 X 5, 105 X 5, 125 X 3

working sets 135 X 5, 155 X 5, 175 X 5

Totally forgot about supplementary sets 

Hanging Leg raise 3 sets of 10


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Totally forgot about supplementary sets....


 Forgot you saaaayyyeeeeeeee.......









:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout

15 min on the bike

Band pull-apart's and mobility work

Bench Press - 11 sets

warm up sets 46 X 5, 57 X 5, 69 X 3

Working sets 80 X 3, 91 X 3, 103 X 6

supplementary sets 57 X 10, 57 X 10, 57 X 10, 57 X 10, 57 X 10

Barbell Bent over Rows - 3 sets

60 X 12, 60 X 12, 60 X 12.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Forgot you saaaayyyeeeeeeee.......
> 
> 
> View attachment 118385
> 
> 
> :lol:


 :innocent: Im not a naughty boy, I'm just a little :wacko:

How are you doing Hun? hope your feeling better and life is treating you kindly. X


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> :innocent: Im not a naughty boy, I'm just a little :wacko:
> 
> How are you doing Hun? hope your feeling better and life is treating you kindly. X


 Hey there BB. I'm ok thank you. Just getting over a foul cold, was sofa ridden practically all Xmas and back at the gym only last week. Was so knackered I hardly did anything, bit of cardio wheezing away like a granny. Got a good workout this morning, But weights all well down as feeling really exhausted. A few more days should see me right. I heard last week I passed my course with commendations blah blah, so that was good news as it was hard work. Go meee....  . Gotta think what I can do next now.

Hopeyou are doing I'm BB. I mean inside your heart and mind,and not just on the training front. Take care and best wishes to your fam. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there BB. I'm ok thank you. Just getting over a foul cold, was sofa ridden practically all Xmas and back at the gym only last week. Was so knackered I hardly did anything, bit of cardio wheezing away like a granny. Got a good workout this morning, But weights all well down as feeling really exhausted. A few more days should see me right. I heard last week* I passed my course with commendations* blah blah, so that was good news as it was hard work. Go meee....  . Gotta think what I can do next now.
> 
> Hopeyou are doing I'm BB. I mean inside your heart and mind,and not just on the training front. Take care and best wishes to your fam. X


 Yay ! Go you :bounce:

Thanks Hun, I am getting there. I'm sure that once I have finished doing the probate paperwork and stuff like that, my life will get back to normal.

X


----------



## BestBefore1989

My Abs still hurt from Sundays workout so I was thinking twice about doing safety bar Squats today but decided to go for it.

10 min warm up on the bike, followed by loads of mobility work

Squats done with my Safety Bar.

Warm up Sets 50 X 5, 60 X 5, 70 X 3

Working Sets 80 X 3, 90 X 3, 100 X 7

Supplementary sets 45 X 10, 45 X 10, 45 X 10, 45 X 10, 45 X 10

Glute Ham Raise

8, 8, 8.


----------



## BestBefore1989

So today I turned 56.

As I said earlier, 2018 was not a good year for me. Comparing myself to this time last year, the biggest change is that my hair is thinning :crying:

other than that I weighted in last year at 217.8lbs and today I am 207lbs

Picture comparison


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout was

15 min warm up on the bike followed by mobility work and rotarcuff work

OHP X 11 sets

warmup sets 20 X 5, 25 X 5, 30 X 3

working sets 35 X 3, 40 X 3, 45 X 13

supplementary sets 25 X 10, 25 X 10, 25 X 10, 25 X 10, 25 X 10

Chin-ups X 3 sets

8, 8, 8


----------



## anna1

Happy Birthday !!

looking great by the way


----------



## Mayzini

BestBefore1989 said:


> So today I turned 56.
> 
> As I said earlier, 2018 was not a good year for me. Comparing myself to this time last year, the biggest change is that my hair is thinning :crying:
> 
> other than that I weighted in last year at 217.8lbs and today I am 207lbs
> 
> Picture comparison
> 
> View attachment 167377
> 
> 
> View attachment 167379


 awesome mate, inspirational stuff. happy birthday


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Happy Birthday !!
> 
> looking great by the way


 Thank you, you smooth tongued devil woman you.

X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mayzini said:


> awesome mate, inspirational stuff. happy birthday


 Thank you. Kind of you to say


----------



## 25434

Very many many maneeeeeeeeeeee......congratulations on your birthday BB. Not to be a flirty girty or anything, but you looked good before, and u look good now....ya knowwwwwww....for an ole boy.... :lol: :lol: ....x

i hope your day was filled with love, hugs, and nice things....xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Very many many maneeeeeeeeeeee......congratulations on your birthday BB. Not to be a flirty girty or anything, but you looked good before, and u look good now....ya knowwwwwww....for an ole boy.... :lol: :lol: ....x
> 
> i hope your day was filled with love, hugs, and nice things....xx


 Awww

Thank you Hun, Ill gladly take any flattery you care to offer. 

I had a nice day thanks, and my girls clubbed together and got be a pair of SBD knee sleeves, so I'm a lucky boy. I'm looking forward to trying them out next Leg day.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'm going out on Saturday, so just in case I'm pressed for time to workout I did my deadlifts tonight.

Warm up was on my bike as normal followed by plenty of mobility work

Deadlifts 8 sets

warm up sets 85 X 5, 105 X 5, 125 X 3

working sets 145 X 3, 165 X 3, 185 X 4

supplementary sets 90 X 10, 90 X 10

(This is the first time I have done these this year and I guessed at the weight to use. Ill drop the weight for next week and get 5 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise

3 sets of 8

(I dropped the number of reps this week as 3 sets of 10 destroyed me last week. I will see how I feel and increase reps as I can)


----------



## BestBefore1989

The batteries have died in my blood pressure monitor hence the blank field.

My main goal in week one was to ease myself back into weight training and I am happy with how that has been going despite my lack of fitness and loss of strength.

My main goal this week was one I had not shared until now mainly out of shame. When I got out of hospital in March 2018, for some unknown reason and after 15 years of non-smoking, I started to smoke again. I had been smoking a packet of cigarettes a day ever since. I am happy to say that I have not smoked a cigarette this week. Sadly I am not yet free of my nicotine addiction as having failed to manage to just stop last week I have turned to vaping but IMO its a massive step in the right direction.

I had put my calorie restriction on the back burner as I was trying to do to many things in one go and something had to give, but now that I have two weeks of training in my pocket, starting tomorrow ( I am being taken out for a meal and a film today) I shall eat at maintenance but add morning cardio into my training. The aim here is weight loss and improved cardio endurance which I shall need in a couple of months when I start my planned LPP routine.


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB,

dont beat yourself up on the smoking thing. You have had allot of stuff going on in the last year if I recall correctly. Job loss, new stressful job, the robbery, and latterly personal loss and injury. If smoking was your way through it all,then so be it. You weren't in a place to stop before now, but maybe you know that now is the time to try, both for your own health and those around you. I totally get how that can happen and in fact I used to smoke around 30 a day myself. Took me ages to stop and I still feel like having one now in stressful times but luckily I haven't gone back down that road. A few years ago I did have one on a night out after a few drinks and ended up on the floor of my friends flat! Eyes streaming, being sick the lot. Really horrible and I don't want to repeat that for sure, felt like I was Dying! Lol.

wish I could sit you down and talk things through with you and help you on your way, you don't need that of course but I'm supporting you through the airways I guess. I will say that sometimes in life things have to give and we have to keep moving forwards until we get back on board. You will do it, and you will achieve the weight loss,training etc, but for now, be gentle on yourself okay?

on another note, I went to see aquaman yesterday, lol....a total no brainer sort of film but enjoyable, then had a Wagamama's. squid sprinkled with chilli and chicken with noodles, very yummy. I also annoyed my friends hugely as some of the scenes were set in scicily ata place I like to visit andi kept pointing out all the cafes, and my fave place to sit on the market square :lol: :lol: .....I was about as popular asa fox in a chicken coop....hurrr hurrrrr....

Anyhow, look what you made me do?? Havent done such a long post since I had my journal! Ha ha... and....I'm just having a cuppa tea and a read of my book for a while before I pop off to the gym for my Sunday leg day workout. Got a glute circuit to finish on today that should see me sittingg on my cushion forafewdays..

take care mister....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there BB,
> 
> dont beat yourself up on the smoking thing. You have had allot of stuff going on in the last year if I recall correctly. Job loss, new stressful job, the robbery, and latterly personal loss and injury. If smoking was your way through it all,then so be it. You weren't in a place to stop before now, but maybe you know that now is the time to try, both for your own health and those around you. I totally get how that can happen and in fact I used to smoke around 30 a day myself. Took me ages to stop and I still feel like having one now in stressful times but luckily I haven't gone back down that road. A few years ago I did have one on a night out after a few drinks and ended up on the floor of my friends flat! Eyes streaming, being sick the lot. Really horrible and I don't want to repeat that for sure, felt like I was Dying! Lol.
> 
> wish I could sit you down and talk things through with you and help you on your way, you don't need that of course but I'm supporting you through the airways I guess. I will say that sometimes in life things have to give and we have to keep moving forwards until we get back on board. You will do it, and you will achieve the weight loss,training etc, but for now, be gentle on yourself okay?
> 
> on another note, I went to see aquaman yesterday, lol....a total no brainer sort of film but enjoyable, then had a Wagamama's. squid sprinkled with chilli and chicken with noodles, very yummy. I also annoyed my friends hugely as some of the scenes were set in scicily ata place I like to visit andi kept pointing out all the cafes, and my fave place to sit on the market square :lol: :lol: .....I was about as popular asa fox in a chicken coop....hurrr hurrrrr....
> 
> Anyhow, look what you made me do?? Havent done such a long post since I had my journal! Ha ha... and....I'm just having a cuppa tea and a read of my book for a while before I pop off to the gym for my Sunday leg day workout. Got a glute circuit to finish on today that should see me sittingg on my cushion forafewdays..
> 
> take care mister....


 (((((HUG)))))

Thanks Hun X

I have not seen Aquaman yet and if I don't hurry it will be on DVD before you know it.

I saw Spiderman into the spider verse yesterday. I am not normally a fan of "cartoon" films but this was not a normal cartoon. It was like a moving comic book come to life with lots of references to past media (TV show, films and even specific comic editions) very cool for the nerds among us :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

a shorter than planned workout today, mainly because I'm getting old and forgetful and totally forgot to do the supplementary lifts. 

Warm up on the bike and plenty of mobility work.

Bench Press X 6 sets

warmup sets 46 X 5, 57 X 5, 69 X 3

working sets 86 X 5, 97 X 3, 109 X 6

No supplementary sets

Bent over Row X 3 sets

12, 12, 12


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg Day with my new SBD knee sleeves 

I did my normal warm up on the bike followed by loads of mobility work.

Squats done with my Safety Bar.

Warm up Sets 50 X 5, 60 X 5, 70 X 3

Working Sets 85 X 5, 95 X 5, 105 X 8

Supplementary sets 45 X 10, 45 X 10, 45 X 10, 45 X 10, 45 X 10

Glute Ham Raise

10, 10, 5


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Leg Day with my new SBD knee sleeves
> 
> I did my normal warm up on the bike followed by loads of mobility work.
> 
> Squats done with my Safety Bar.
> 
> Warm up Sets 50 X 5, 60 X 5, 70 X 3
> 
> Working Sets 85 X 5, 95 X 5, 105 X 8
> 
> Supplementary sets 45 X 10, 45 X 10, 45 X 10, 45 X 10, 45 X 10
> 
> Glute Ham Raise
> 
> 10, 10, 5


 You breezed through those B

x


----------



## Stephen9069

Squats looking good mate.

How do you find the SBD sleeves mate iv got the cerberus elbow and knee sleeves but just find them to thick.


----------



## Greshie

Happy Belated Birthday BB

Have to say you look a lot fitter than most 56 year old men, so whatever else has been thrown at you during the last year, you've been doing something right!

And I echo Flubs, you've had an awful lot to deal with, and there are a lot worse coping mechanisms than smoking; though obviously you are right to now give it up.

Looking forward to seeing your progress this year ! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> You breezed through those B
> 
> x


 Thanks Hun. I just got back from physiotherapy and my shoulder and neck mobility has come on in leaps and bounds but while I was talking to him I mentioned that I was returning to lifting and he told me l will need to be patience as it can take up to 12 months for strength to return after the type of muscle damage I suffered.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> Squats looking good mate.
> 
> How do you find the SBD sleeves mate iv got the cerberus elbow and knee sleeves but just find them to thick.


 I have only used them the once but so far so good. Uncomfortable at the back of the knee after you have worn them for a bit but then I had that with my last pair of sleeves. Im sure its just because they are new.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Happy Belated Birthday BB
> 
> Have to say you look a lot fitter than most 56 year old men, so whatever else has been thrown at you during the last year, you've been doing something right!
> 
> And I echo Flubs, you've had an awful lot to deal with, and there are a lot worse coping mechanisms than smoking; though obviously you are right to now give it up.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your progress this year ! :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate. So far the vaping has helped greatly and I haven't smoked for 1 and a half weeks. Its still early days but I feel confident I shan't smoke again. I shall give it a month or two then start to reduce the nicotine levels in the "juce" that I buy.

I learned today from my physiotherapist that strength gains will take a while after my car crash, but at least I feel like I'm moving in the right direction again.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate. So far the vaping has helped greatly and I haven't smoked for 1 and a half weeks. Its still early days but I feel confident I shan't smoke again. I shall give it a month or two then start to reduce the nicotine levels in the "juce" that I buy.
> 
> I learned today from my physiotherapist that strength gains will take a while after my car crash, but at least I feel like I'm moving in the right direction again.


 Yes BB, slowly but surely is better than nothing at all. Keep going, ......meanwhile, I just made some Irish soda bread, one white and more crumbly, and a whole meal one, which is heavier.....and frankly wouldn't look out of place being lobbed overa rugby goal, :lol: :lol: ....ahem....who said that! :whistling: I made some pea soup too and I'm giving both to a guy at work. His mums gotten ill and he isn't eating well so I'm feeding him.....I know.....I can't help myself.....my northern coming out, lol....take care mister.

View attachment 167503


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Yes BB, slowly but surely is better than nothing at all. Keep going, ......meanwhile, I just made some Irish soda bread, one white and more crumbly, and a whole meal one, which is heavier.....and frankly wouldn't look out of place being lobbed overa rugby goal, :lol: :lol: ....ahem....who said that! :whistling: I made some pea soup too and I'm giving both to a guy at work. His mums gotten ill and he isn't eating well so I'm feeding him.....I know.....I can't help myself.....my northern coming out, lol....take care mister.
> 
> View attachment 167503


 :drool:


----------



## BestBefore1989

15 min warm up on the bike followed by mobility work and rotarcuff work

OHP X 11 sets

warmup sets 20 X 5, 25 X 5, 30 X 3

working sets 38 X 5, 43 X 3, 50 X 11

supplementary sets 30 X 10, 30 X 10, 30 X 10, 30 X 10, 30 X 10

Chin-ups X 3 sets

8, 8, 8


----------



## BestBefore1989

This week I have lost 3.8lbs so I as loosing weight faster than the 2lbs a week I was aiming for. I will leave Kcal as is for next week and see if things slow down.

Woke this morning full of a cold but still got my workout in

It was freezing in my garage so I deadlifted in gloves as it was so cold it actually hurt to hold the bar, and straps because gloves are s**t for grip on the deadlift.

Warm up was 15 min on the bike followed by plenty of mobility work

Deadlifts 6 sets

warm up sets 85 X 5, 105 X 5, 125 X 3

working sets 150 X 3, 170 X 3, 190 X 5

I left it at that as I found it off-putting watching my nose drip onto the bar during set up :surrender:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> This week I have lost 3.8lbs so I as loosing weight faster than the 2lbs a week I was aiming for. I will leave Kcal as is for next week and see if things slow down.
> 
> *Well done BB....who hooooooo.....*.
> 
> I left it at that as I found it off-putting watching my nose drip onto the bar during set up :surrender:
> 
> :lol: :lol: ....bleurrrrgggghhhh.......


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have decided to tweek my 531 program now I have a massive 3 weeks of training under my belt this year :lol:

Today I did

Warm up on the bike and plenty of mobility work.

Bench Press X 6 sets

warmup sets 46 X 5, 55 X 5, 65 X 3

working sets 77 X 5, 88 X 5, 100 X 9

Incline Dumbell press 5 sets

10, 12, 15, 12, 15. (The plan was 5 sets of 15 but I started with weights way to high for me right now and had to drop weight 3 times. Also even with Dumbells I feel Incline press in my shoulders so may drop to a lower incline for next week)

Bent over Row X 3 sets

12, 10, 10 (The plan was 5 sets of 10 but I forgot and did 12 reps on the first set like last week, then seeing my notes I dropped to 10 reps for the second set, after the 3rd set I put the weights and bar away before recording the set and noticing I should have done a further 2 sets.)


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have decided to change the order of my workouts as squats on Tuesday wasnt helping me do my yoga class on Wednesday, so despite having dead-lifted on Saturday I did dead lifts again

Warm up was 15 min on the bike followed by plenty of mobility work

Deadlifts 6 sets

warm up sets 80 X 5, 94 X 5, 110 X 3

working sets 130 X 5, 150 X 5, 170 X 7

SafetyBar Good Mornings 5 sets of 20 X 12

Hanging Leg Raises 5 sets

6, 6, 6, 6, 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

It was freezing in the garage so Loads warm up mobility work and rotarcuff work

OHP

warmup sets 25 X 5, 29 X 5, 34 X 3

working sets 40 X 5, 46 X 5, 52 X 9

Dips

15, 15, 12, 11, 10

Chin-ups (Using my G7 Cable machine as an assisted pull up station)

-3lbs X 10, -3lbs X 10, -3lbs X 6, -5lbs X 8, -5lbs X 8


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have a busy day planned tomorrow so I did my leg workout tonight

I did my normal warm up on the bike followed by loads of mobility work.

Squats done with my Safety Bar.

Warm up Sets 48 X 5, 56 X 5, 66 X 3

Working Sets 78 X 5, 90 X 5, 102 X 9

Leg press 5 sets of 15

Leg curls 5 sets of 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jumped on the scales and I have lost just under 1lb this week.

Training is going well, morning cardio is done 5 days a week and I have slowly been increasing resistance on the cross trainer.

In my gym, I have slightly increased the volume this week, the weights used are all still comfortable and the AMRAP set it kept to a PRE8.

Short term plan is to



keep this level of volume for two more weeks, before increasing it again.


Drop calories by 200 a day and


increase my water intake.


I don't find it easy drinking much water when its cold but I know from past experience, it can make a massive difference to weight loss.

Long term plan is 8 more weeks of cutting to try and get my body fat as low as I can before a 16 week lean bulk following Jeff Nippards LPP programme before hitting the beach on the holiday I have planned to celebrate my 30th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Stephen9069

Sounds like a solid plan mate, im the same with water just find it bland and boring.

Pre anniversary congratulations aswell lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Warm up on the bike, mobility work and some activation work - face pulls and single arm cable fly's, no real weight involved the idea was just to wake things up and get them engaged prior to the workout

Bench Press X 6 sets

Warmup sets 47 X 5, 59 X 5, 71 X 3

Working sets 82 X 3, 94 X 3, 106 X 7

Incline Dumbell press 5 sets of 15 ( used a lower incline on the bench than last week. I'm still trying to get the weight right of this, I went too light today)

Bent over Row 5 sets of 10 ( I dropped the weight from last week to allow for the increase in volume)

Ive just got time for a shower and a quick meal before shooting off for a sports massage :thumb


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB, I did legs on Saturday too, never done it before but I knew I wouldn't make it today, felt really weird being in the gym middle of a Saturday....but......did a mammoth session with hardly any rest and got on everything I wanted without waiting.

how do you feel eating then having a massage? I can't do that, makes me feel sick, bleurrrghhh.....anyhow, enjoy the massage and have a good week.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there BB, I did legs on Saturday too, never done it before but I knew I wouldn't make it today, felt really weird being in the gym middle of a Saturday....but......did a mammoth session with hardly any rest and got on everything I wanted without waiting.
> 
> how do you feel eating then having a massage? I can't do that, makes me feel sick, bleurrrghhh.....anyhow, enjoy the massage and have a good week.


 I was fine but I didn't eat anything heavy, just 3 scrambled eggs with 50 g of smoked salmon on a single piece of toast


----------



## BestBefore1989

Warm up was 15 min on the bike followed by plenty of mobility work

Deadlifts 6 sets

warm up sets 80 X 5, 100 X 5, 120 X 3

working sets 140 X 3, 160 X 3, 180 X 6

SafetyBar Good Mornings 5 sets of 12

Hanging Leg Raises 5 sets of 8


----------



## BestBefore1989

My normal 15 min on the bike as a warm up followed by mobility work and rotarcuff work

OHP

warmup sets 25 X 5, 31 X 5, 37 X 3

working sets 43 X 3, 49 X 3, 55 X 8

Dips

15, 15, 15, 12, 11

Chin-ups (Using my G7 Cable machine as an assisted pull up station)

10, 10, 8, 8, 8


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jumped on the scales and I have lost 1.5 lb this week.

Training is going well, morning cardio is done 5 days a week.

In my gym the weights used are all still comfortable and I am trying to keep to a PRE8 for the AMRAP set.

Short term plan is to



keep this level of volume for one more week before increasing it again.


Ive been on 2200 Kcal, this weekend is two days of re-feed at 3200 Kcal then dropping down to 2100 Kcal from Monday


Still trying to increase my water intake.


Squatting later, and Bench planned for Sunday.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just 10 min warm up on the bike followed by loads of mobility work.

Squats done with my Safety Bar.

Warm up Sets 48 X 5, 60 X 5, 72 X 3

Working Sets 84 X 3, 96 X 3, 108 X 8

Leg press 5 sets of 15 (up 20Kg on last week)

Leg curls 5 sets of 10 (up 2.5kg on last week)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Made a bit of a boo-boo today as I misread my notes and Benched the weights that I had planned for my next squats session :w00t:

Warm up on the bike, mobility work and some activation work - face pulls and single arm cable fly's,

Bench Press X 6 sets

Warmup sets 48 X 5, 60 X 5, 72 X 3

Working sets 90 X 5, 102 X 3, 114 X 4

Incline Dumbell press 5 sets of 15 ( increased weights from last week)

Bent over Row 5 sets of 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Warm up was 15 min on the bike followed by plenty of mobility work

Deadlifts 6 sets

warm up sets 80 X 5, 100 X 5, 120 X 3

working sets 150 X 5, 170 X 3, 190 X 6

SafetyBar Good Mornings 5 sets of 12 ( managed to increase the weight on last week again)

Hanging Leg Raises 5 sets of 8 all done with very dubious form :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

All looking good and progressive :thumbup1: ... though I did have a vision of you trying to do the Natarajasana after a legs session


----------



## BestBefore1989

Life got in the way of yesterdays planned workout, so I did it today

Warm up on the bike as normal followed by mobility work and rotarcuff work

OHP

warmup sets 25 X 5, 31 X 5, 37 X 3

working sets 46 X 5, 52 X 3, 58 X 7

Dips

15, 15, 15, 13, 112

Chin-ups (Using my G7 Cable machine as an assisted pull up station)

10, 10, 9, 10, 8


----------



## BestBefore1989

weight this week is 200.5 lbs so that's a drop of 2.5 lbs.

15 min warm up on the bike followed by loads of mobility work.

Squats done with my Safety Bar.

Warm up Sets 48 X 5, 60 X 5, 72 X 3

Working Sets 90 X 5, 102 X 3, 114 X 7

Leg press 5 sets of 15

Leg curls 5 sets of 10 (up 2.5kg on last week)


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have again skipped the de-load week and have added a 3rd accessory exercise to my next 531 cycle .

Thanks to @AestheticManlet and @Cypionate I am now using Wenderlized to calculate my lifts so hopefully no more cases of misreading my spreadsheet and using the wrong weights.

Some slight differences in the % used I guess, as for today's Bench Press workout the app gives me heavier weights for the first two working sets but kept the AMREP set at 100Kg

anyway I did my normal warm up and mobility work followed by

Bench Press X 11 sets

Warmup sets 47.5 X 5, 60 X 5, 70 X 3

Working sets 77.5 X 5, 87.5 X 3, 100 X 9 (annoyingly the same number that I got 3 weeks ago)

Big but boring sets 5 sets 60 X 10

Incline cable flys 3 sets ( got a good stretch on these)

Bent over Row 5 sets of 10 ( up 5kg on last week)


----------



## AestheticManlet

@BestBefore1989 regarding figures might want to check your using the right ones, as the app offers the standard percentages plus a heavier percentage then a custom one.

Pretty sure the heavier one has higher percentages for lift 1 and 2 while third stays the same.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Warm up was 15 min on the bike followed by plenty of mobility work

Deadlifts 6 sets

warm up sets 82.5 X 5, 102.5 X 5, 122.5 X 3

working sets 132.5 X 5, 155 X 5, 175 X 8

Hex Bar Deadlifts 5 sets 102.5 X 10 ( Not done these before and the first set was more a squat than a deadlift but I soon got the hang of it)

SafetyBar Good Mornings 5 sets of 12

Hanging Leg Raises 5 sets of 8


----------



## BestBefore1989

Warm up on the bike as normal, mobility work and rotarcuff work

OHP

warmup sets 25 X 5, 32 X 5, 40 X 3

working sets 42.5 X 5, 50 X 5, 58 X 8

Big but boring sets 5 sets 32.5 x 10

Dips

15, 15, 12, 15, 15 ( Last two sets where band assisted as my shoulders where fooked)

Chin-ups (Using my G7 Cable machine as an assisted pull up station) 10, 10, 10, 7, 10 (Increased weight assistance for last set)


----------



## BestBefore1989

weight this week is 197.4 lbs so that's a drop of 3.1 lbs.

Warm up on the bike followed by mobility work.

Squats done with my Safety Bar.

Warm up Sets 50 X 5, 65 X 5, 77.5 X 3

Working Sets 82.5 X 5, 95 X 5, 107.5 X 8

Big but boring 5 sets 65 X 10

Leg press 5 sets of 15

Leg curls 5 sets of 10 (up 2.5kg on last week, but only just)

Did an additional 5 min on the bike to try and get some fresh blood into my legs


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did my normal warm up and mobility work followed by

Bench Press X 11 sets

Warmup sets 47.5 X 5, 60 X 5, 70 X 3

Working sets 82.5 X 3, 95 X 3, 105 X 8

Big but boring sets 5 sets 60 X 10

Incline cable flys 3 sets of 15

Bent over Row 5 sets of 10 ( up 5kg on last week but only just managed the last set)


----------



## AestheticManlet

How are you finding the 5x10 sets after the 531 and amrap?

I'm looking at simplifying my routine based on 531 and bbb plus a few accessories.

It used to bury me on the lower days but I did alternative lifts ie 531 deads 5x10 squats. I wonder if sticking to the same lift will be easier.

Ie shoulders - press 531 + 5x10, lateral raises and rear delt isolation. Very simple routine aiming to increase numbers.


----------



## BestBefore1989

AestheticManlet said:


> How are you finding the 5x10 sets after the 531 and amrap?
> 
> I'm looking at simplifying my routine based on 531 and bbb plus a few accessories.
> 
> It used to bury me on the lower days but I did alternative lifts ie 531 deads 5x10 squats. I wonder if sticking to the same lift will be easier.
> 
> Ie shoulders - press 531 + 5x10, lateral raises and rear delt isolation. Very simple routine aiming to increase numbers.


 Deadlift day is the killer. I hate high rep deadlifts as it is, and anything over 6 heavy reps leaves me blowing for air, so the AMRAP set leaves me knackered. but then I am cutting at the moment so that doesn't help. On deadlift day I have switched to Hex bar for the BBB sets so I'm not suffering from back pump.

I am running the BBB sets at 50% of training max and take 90 seconds between sets so its great for a pump and I only struggle on the last couple of reps of the last couple of sets.

I am scheduled to run Jeff Nippard's Leg/push/pull routine for 16 weeks from the end of March but I will return to 531 when I get back from holiday at the start of August.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today was Deadlift day

Warm up was 15 min on the bike followed by mobility work

Deadlifts 6 sets

warm up sets 82.5 X 5, 102.5 X 5, 122.5 X 3

working sets 142.5 X 3, 165 X 3, 185 X 7

Hex Bar Deadlifts 5 sets 102.5 X 10

SafetyBar Good Mornings 5 sets of 12

Laying Leg Raises 5 sets of 12,12,10,10,10

As predicted, I am knackered. :surrender:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I felt like s**t yesterday, so didn't do my morning cardio and didn't go to yoga but I did go to bed nice and early.

Still not feeling 100% today, but miles better than yesterday.

I decided that I don't have it in me to do both my morning cardio workout and my resistance workout.

No prizes for guessing which workout I went with

Warm up on the bike, mobility work and rotacuff work

OHP

warm up sets 25 X 5, 32 X 5, 40 X 3

working sets 45 X 3, 52.5 X 3, 57.5 X 8

Big but boring sets 5 sets 32.5 x 10

Dips

15, 15, 15, 12, 15 ( Last sets was band assisted.)

Chin-ups (Using my G7 Cable machine as an assisted pull up station) 10, 10, 10, 10, 9 (Increased weight assistance for last set)


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have got a lot on today, so the plan was to do my squat work yesterday, however the swimming pool that appeared in my kitchen, thanks to the plumbing took over my day.

I did manage a very short session though

SafetyBar Squats

warm up sets 50 X 5, 65 X 5, 77.5 X 3

working sets 90 X 3, 102.5 X 3, 115 X 8

I weighted in this morning and I am currently at 195.7 lbs so that's another 1.7lb drop on last week :thumb


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have got a lot on today, so the plan was to do my squat work yesterday, however the swimming pool that appeared in my kitchen, thanks to the plumbing took over my day.
> 
> I did manage a very short session though
> 
> SafetyBar Squats
> 
> warm up sets 50 X 5, 65 X 5, 77.5 X 3
> 
> working sets 90 X 3, 102.5 X 3, 115 X 8
> 
> I weighted in this morning and I am currently at 195.7 lbs so that's another 1.7lb drop on last week :thumb


 Eewww awful way to start the weekend. Hope you sorted it

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Still not feeling 100% so no bike warm up, just mobility work and a 15 rep set with just the bar

Bench Press X 11 sets

Warmup sets 20 x 15, 47.5 X 5, 60 X 5, 70 X 3

Working sets 87.5 X 5, 100 X 3, 112.5 X 5

Big but boring sets 5 sets 60 X 10

Incline cable flys 3 sets of 15

Bent over Row 5 sets of 10


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Still not feeling 100% so no bike warm up, just mobility work and a 15 rep set with just the bar
> 
> Bench Press X 11 sets
> 
> Warmup sets 20 x 15, 47.5 X 5, 60 X 5, 70 X 3
> 
> Working sets 87.5 X 5, 100 X 3, 112.5 X 5
> 
> Big but boring sets 5 sets 60 X 10
> 
> Incline cable flys 3 sets of 15
> 
> Bent over Row 5 sets of 10


 There seems to be alot of recurring and lingering bugs this year that are taking ages to clear; a friend of mine was taken ill on Christmas Eve, took until January to recover and then went back down with whatever it was. I've had three colds in the space of three months which is unheard of; thankfully they only lasted a few days each but again took days afterwards to recover properly....


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have hardly trained all week due to feeling under the weather.

For some reason I ached all over but especially my lower back, I did manage a shortened shoulder workout on Wednesday but that was it.

Jumped on the scales this morning and despite my inactivity I was pleased to weight in at 194.6 lbs so that's another drop of 1.1 lbs this week.

According to my Omron Body composition scale I am sat at 10% body fat so I shall continue the diet for another week in the hope of achieving a single digit body fat reading for the first time in my life, before finding my new maintenance calorie level.

I am scheduled to start Jeff Nippard's Leg/push/pull program on 24/03/19 with the aim of lean bulking and trying to add some muscle mass to my saggy old body.

I plan to do some update photos before I start so I can compare them with how I look in June when the program ends.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have hardly trained all week due to feeling under the weather.
> 
> For some reason I ached all over but especially my lower back, I did manage a shortened shoulder workout on Wednesday but that was it.
> 
> Jumped on the scales this morning and despite my inactivity I was pleased to weight in at 194.6 lbs so that's another drop of 1.1 lbs this week.
> 
> According to my Omron Body composition scale I am sat at 10% body fat so I shall continue the diet for another week in the hope of achieving a single digit body fat reading for the first time in my life, before finding my new maintenance calorie level.
> 
> I am scheduled to start Jeff Nippard's Leg/push/pull program on 24/03/19 with the aim of lean bulking and trying to add some muscle mass to my saggy old body.
> 
> I plan to do some update photos before I start so I can compare them with how I look in June when the program ends.


 10% body fat ?

Congratulations

I was going to ask if you could post pics before I read the last paragraph lol

x


----------



## 6083

BestBefore1989 said:


> According to my Omron Body composition scale


 Which model do you have?


----------



## BestBefore1989

GTT said:


> Which model do you have?


 I have the BF511 mate.

I believe hydration can effect the results given so I record my measurements daily and work out a weekly average


----------



## BestBefore1989

Still not feeling right but didn't want to miss another week of training so I hit the gym at about 6pm on Saturday and did the bare minimum

Bench Press X 11 sets

Warmup sets 50 X 5, 62.5 X 5, 72.5 X 3

Working sets 80 X 5, 92.5 X 3, 105 X 5 (needed 9 to better est 1 rep max but didn't want to push myself)

Big but boring sets 5 sets 62.5 X 10

Incline cable flys 3 sets of 15

Bent over Row 5 sets of 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

another bare bones workout today

15 min on the bike and mobility work

Deadlifts 6 sets

warm up sets 85 X 5, 107.5 X 5, 130 X 3

working sets 140 X 3, 162.5 X 5, 182.5 X 5 (again I did the bare min required)

Hex Bar Deadlifts 5 sets 107.5 X 10

Laying Leg Raises 5 sets of 12

Came back in the house and promptly fell asleep on the sofa :sleeping:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I fell off the diet wagon big time yesterday.

No idea what the hell got in to me (other than about a weeks worth of calories) But I was eating everything in sight, cake, chocolate, crisps, you name it I was eating it!

I doubt one day of massively overeating will have that much of a drastic effect, I am just unimpressed with myself and my lack of will power, I just started eating and could not stop!


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I fell off the diet wagon big time yesterday.
> 
> No idea what the hell got in to me (other than about a weeks worth of calories) But I was eating everything in sight, cake, chocolate, crisps, you name it I was eating it!
> 
> I doubt one day of massively overeating will have that much of a drastic effect, I am just unimpressed with myself and my lack of will power, I just started eating and could not stop!


 Hey there BB....sometimes it happens. Don't dwell on it, just get yourself back on board and move forward. We all do it.....and in fact, today I made macaroni cheese, portioned it into two lots....and......and.....promptly ate both!! Currently on the sofa sitting bolt upright just knowing indigestion is looming....humph....greedy me...









hurrr hurrr......


----------



## Stephen9069

I wouldn't worry about it mate your next session will be epic now and like you said its only one day


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it mate your next session will be epic now and like you said its only one day


 It was hardly epic mate, but it wasnt bad

Warm up on the bike, mobility work and rotacuff work

OHP

warm up sets 27.5 X 5, 35 X 5, 40 X 3

working sets 45 X 5, 50 X 5, 57.5 X 7

Big but boring sets 5 sets 35 x 10

Dips

15, 15, 15, 12 ( Last sets was band assisted.)

Chin-ups (Using my G7 Cable machine as an assisted pull up station) 15, 10, 10


----------



## Mingster

Hi BB. Found your journal at last. Seems that some of my follows have been mislaid in my absence. Looking forward to catching up.

All the best.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Hi BB. Found your journal at last. Seems that some of my follows have been mislaid in my absence. Looking forward to catching up.
> 
> All the best.


 Glad you found me mate. The web site loosing the journals I follow keeps happening to me. Ive resorted to looking in the content I posted in tab.


----------



## BestBefore1989

No training today. Mrs BB was in pain last night and by 3am I finally convinced her to allow me to drive her to the hospital.

Long story short .....Kidney Stones.

Back home now having survived for almost 24 hours on vending machine chocolate bars, fizzy pop and no sleep.

I have a bloke arranged to come look at the house to price up some work needs doing ,that I cant do, but cant reach him to cancel, so it looks like I'm staying awake a bit longer.

Hopefully an early night for me tonight, a light workout tomorrow and depending on what the scales say in the morning I might even try a one day fast. Ill see in the morning.


----------



## Mingster

My mother had kidney stones removed a couple of months back. She had been in agony for ages but the docs said she was too frail for the op at the time. She had to get up to a whopping 5.5 stone before they'd give her the surgery.

Wishing Mrs. BB all the best.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I managed a very basic leg workout yesterday

SafetyBar Squats

warm up sets 55 X 5, 70 X 5, 82.5 X 3

working sets 90 X 5, 102.5 X 5, 117.5 X 8

Big but Boring sets 5 sets of 70 X 10

weighted in this morning at 191.4 lbs so thats a drop of 3.2lbs which IMO is to big a drop. Strength has dropped, or at best stalled and despite weight loss, my body composition is now going the wrong wary, so my short term plan is to cut back on the LISS work and save my strength for the weight room.

I'm going to try a fasted chest workout this morning and see how it feels.


----------



## BestBefore1989

So just back from a fasted chest workout

Bench Press

Warmup sets 50 X 5, 62.5 X 5, 72.5 X 3

Working sets 85 X 3, 97.5 X 3, 110 X 3 (and to be honest I only just got the 3rd rep)

Big but boring sets 5 sets 62.5 X 10

This week is the last week of my planned cut anyway, so I shall stick to my plan until next weekend when I plan to find my new maintenance calorie level, which I am guessing will be around the 2300 Kcal mark. If I can hold weight for two weeks I then shall start by adding in an extra 300Kcal a day until weight gain stalls before adding Kcal again.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Glad you found me mate. The web site loosing the journals I follow keeps happening to me. Ive resorted to looking in the content I posted in tab.


 Glad it's not just me that's been losing journals ....


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> No training today. Mrs BB was in pain last night and by 3am I finally convinced her to allow me to drive her to the hospital.
> 
> Long story short .....Kidney Stones.
> 
> Back home now having survived for almost 24 hours on vending machine chocolate bars, fizzy pop and no sleep.
> 
> I have a bloke arranged to come look at the house to price up some work needs doing ,that I cant do, but cant reach him to cancel, so it looks like I'm staying awake a bit longer.
> 
> Hopefully an early night for me tonight, a light workout tomorrow and depending on what the scales say in the morning I might even try a one day fast. Ill see in the morning.


 Trust Mrs BB recovers soon!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I managed to drag myself into my gym today for a workout;

15 min on the bike and mobility work

Deadlifts

warm up sets 85 X 5, 107.5 X 5, 130 X 3

working sets 150 X 3, 172.5 X 3, 192.5 X 5

Hex Bar Deadlifts 5 sets 107.5 X 10

Hanging Leg Raises 5 sets, 10, 8, 8, the last 2 sets of 8 reps had ever decreasing ROM.

I must try and make training abs more of a priority, I am leaner than I have ever been but my abs hardly show as I so rarely train them directly.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I managed to drag myself into my gym today for a workout;
> 
> 15 min on the bike and mobility work
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> warm up sets 85 X 5, 107.5 X 5, 130 X 3
> 
> working sets 150 X 3, 172.5 X 3, 192.5 X 5
> 
> Hex Bar Deadlifts 5 sets 107.5 X 10
> 
> Hanging Leg Raises 5 sets, 10, 8, 8, the last 2 sets of 8 reps had ever decreasing ROM.
> 
> I must try and make training abs more of a priority, I am leaner than I have ever been but my abs hardly show as I so rarely train them directly.


 I hate training abs too but I try to add a bit of work at the end of each workout hoping I'll actually see them if I diet this year lol

Why do you add extra work with the hex bar? What do you feel it has to offer more when you have already done conventional deadlifts?

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> I hate training abs too but I try to add a bit of work at the end of each workout hoping I'll actually see them if I diet this year lol
> 
> Why do you add extra work with the hex bar? What do you feel it has to offer more when you have already done conventional deadlifts?
> 
> x


 Hex bars deadlifts will stress the quads, the glutes, and the hamstrings a bit more than the traditional deadlift, whilst working the lower back and trapezius muscles a little bit less.

The same reason that I have been using the safety bar squat recently, its more quad dominate and it has the added benefit of being less stressful on the lower back,


----------



## anna1

Thank you might just give it a go today , see how it feels


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from tonight feeble efforts in the gym.

Normal mobility work etc

OHP

warm up sets 25 X 5, 32 X 5, 40 X 3

working sets 47.5 X 3, 55 X 3, 60 X 6

Big but boring sets 5 sets x 10 but had to drop the weight twice from the planned weight of 32.5

Dips

15, 15, 12, 10

Chin-ups

10, 8, 6, 5

I just ran out of energy! I shall be glad when my diet phase is over and I can work towards gaining back some strength.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Another workout with no energy at all. I think that next week will be a deload week.

All I managed was

SafetyBar Squats

warm up sets 55 X 5, 70 X 5, 82.5 X 3

working sets 97.5 X 3, 110 X 3, 125 X 3

Big but Boring sets 5 sets of 70 X 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

weight in this morning at 189.1 lbs so another 2.3 lbs lost this week.

Over the last 11 weeks according to my Omron I have lost 13.6 lbs in fat and only 0.7 lbs of muscle mass. I'm not sure I believe that as in the last week my strength has dropped.

Anyway it currently puts me at 10.7% body fat

The light in my on-suite bathroom isn't the best, and I know I would look leaner if I removed all the body hair but what can I tell you? Mrs BB likes the body hair and I like cuddles with Mrs BB more than I want to look lean.


----------



## anna1

Oh wow @BestBefore1989 !

you look amazing


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Oh wow @BestBefore1989 !
> 
> you look amazing


 Thank you Anna, very kind of you to say so. X

Hopefully I can stay fairly lean while adding some muscle mass to my saggy old body over the next 16 weeks that I shall run a bulking LPP programe.

But first I need to take a de-load week and try to establish my new maintenance calories.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thank you Anna, very kind of you to say so. X
> 
> Hopefully I can stay fairly lean while adding some muscle mass to my saggy old body over the next 16 weeks that I shall run a bulking LPP programe.
> 
> But first I need to take a de-load week and try to establish my new maintenance calories.


 I'll look up what bulking LPP program means

well , it will be interesting to see the result

and that's not a sagging old body lol

you're smoking hot BB


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> I'll look up what bulking LPP program means
> 
> well , it will be interesting to see the result
> 
> and that's not a sagging old body lol
> 
> you're smoking hot BB


 LPP = Leg, Push, Pull and bulking as it will be done in a calorie surplus.

I plan to follow Jeff Nippard's LPP Hypertrophy Program


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> LPP = Leg, Push, Pull and bulking as it will be done in a calorie surplus.
> 
> I plan to follow Jeff Nippard's LPP Hypertrophy Program


 Ah ! Another rookie mistake

like when I grabbed the hex bar upside down 

well best of luck with that , I'm sure you'll reach your goals


----------



## Stephen9069

As Anna said excellent shape mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> As Anna said excellent shape mate.


 thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB....what great pics, you look fabberluss. Hard work paying off indeed.

imjust heading out to the gym for my Sunday leg and glute thing. Not sure how it will go today as I did a three hour non stop dance a thon on Friday to raise money and my knees are killing me! Will have to adapt some of the moves methinks.

Have a great day mister, and once again, very well done!


----------



## Greshie

Excellent shape and tone in those photo's ... hard work is certainly paying off!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there BB....what great pics, you look fabberluss. Hard work paying off indeed.
> 
> imjust heading out to the gym for my Sunday leg and glute thing. Not sure how it will go today as I did a three hour non stop dance a thon on Friday to raise money and my knees are killing me! Will have to adapt some of the moves methinks.
> 
> Have a great day mister, and once again, very well done!





Greshie said:


> Excellent shape and tone in those photo's ... hard work is certainly paying off!


 Thank you both. I just hope I don't mess up my bulk phase and get fat again, like I have done so many times in the past.

I have purchased the Kizen Advanced Bulking programme that was put together by Eric Helms who appears to know his stuff. The only thing is I think it was written for younger people with faster metabolism than me, as it suggests I start my lean bulk with over 3200 calories a day. That would be over 1000 more than I finished my diet on and there is no way I am doing that without gaining more fat than muscle.

So Instead I have upped my calories by 300 a day for this week at a guess as to what my new maintenance calorie level is.

Once I can work out the maximum number of calories I can eat without gaining weight I shall play with the activity level variable in the programme to see it I can fine a setting that gives me 200 - 400 calories above my maintenance and then use those settings to run the programme with the aim of gaining 0.25 - 0.5 lbs a week. So I am going to have to continue being super strict with my diet for the foreseeable future.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did my deload chest workout tonight.

warm up was just 20 reps with the bar

Bench press 6 sets 50 X 5 62.5 X 5, 72.5 X 3, 72.5 X 5, 62.5 X 5, 50 X 50

It was over and done with in a flash and to be honest hardly felt like it was worth doing but I hope I shall reap the benefits of this deload week next week


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didn't train yesterday as I had a family meal out that I had not planned for. I guess I went at least 1000 Kcal over my planned intake so I shall drop 500 Kcal today and tomorrow to level things out for the week.

I will train legs tonight but with a standard bar as my new programme I start next week calls for back squats and I have not done a low bar squat for a while, so a few light sets will help get me back in the groove.


----------



## Mingster

Looking good BB. Excellent work.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Looking good BB. Excellent work.


 Thank you mate.

It wont last, the plan now is to try and add some muscle, so some fat gain (hopefully not too much) is inevitable.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Squat deload

warm up on the bike and mobility work

Low-bar Squat replacing the safety bar as I start my new programme next week which calls for back squat and I wanted to reacquaint myself with the setup, stance and triggers.

Bar X 10, 55 X 5, 70 X 5, 82.5 X 3, 82.5 X 5, 82.5 X 5, 82.5 X 5


----------



## BestBefore1989

Shoulder deload

mobility work

OHP

Bar X 10, 27.5 X 5, 35 X 5, 40 X 3, 40 X 5, 35 X 5, 27.5 X 5.

New programme starts Monday.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Weighed in today at 188.1 lbs.

I ate an average of 2800 Kcal a day (not intentionally, I had a couple of days I went over) and I still lost 1lb.

That's close enough to maintenance for me so I shall eat 2800 a day next week and if body weight stays the same I will up by 200 the following week.


----------



## BestBefore1989

My first workout of the new programme

Squats 9 sets

Warm up bar X 10, 40 X 5, 50 X 4, 60 X 3, 75 X 2.

Working Set 100 X 5, 100 X 5,100 X 5,100 X 5

Deadlift 6 sets

Warm up 70 X 5, 70 X 4, 85 X 3, 105 X 2

Working Set 140 X 8, 140 X 8

Barbell Hip Thrusts 3 sets of 12

Deficit Reverse Lunge 2 sets of 20

Leg Extension/Leg curl Super set 3 sets of 15

Standing Calve Raise 3 sets of 10

Squats form, IMO depth was OK











Programme called for walking lunges but I don't have the room for them so Reverse deficit lunges which, even with the smallest Kettle-bell I own, was hard work.


----------



## Stephen9069

Looking strong mate form looks good.


----------



## BestBefore1989

For reasons I shan't bore you with I only got two hours sleep last night, so I was feeling dead on my feet on the way into the gym tonight and would not have been surprised if I only managed the bench press but I am pleased to say I made it through the workout

No Bike warm up as I didn't have it in me but mobility and rotation work done

Bench Press

Warm up Bar X 10, 40 X 5, 50 X 4, 60 X 3, 75 X 2

Working set 97.5 X 4, 97.5 X 4, 97.5 X 4

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press 3 sets 10, 10, 10

Weighted Dips 3 sets 10, 10, 10

low to high Cable Fly 3 sets 12, 12, 10

Dumbbell Skull Crusher 3 sets 12, 12, 12 (dropped weight for last set)

Dumbbell Lateral Raise 3 sets 15, 15, 12

Abs Wheel roll-out 3 sets 6, 6, 6

Some of the weights used for the accessory lifts where pure guess work so too light on some and too heavy on others but Ill know for next week.


----------



## BestBefore1989

So I had another bad night last night, better than the night before but still only 4 hours sleep and the accumulate effect is I am knackered.

I skipped my bike warm up again for the same reasons as yesterday and did the following

one arm Lat Pull Down 2 sets of 20

Pull Ups 4 sets 8, 8, 8, 6

Pedlay Rows 3 sets of 8

High to Low Cable Rows 3 sets of 12

Seated Rope Face Pulls 3 sets of 20

EZ bar curl Reverse Grip Standard Grip Curls 3 sets 20/15, 20/10, dropped weight for last set of 20/15

Dumbbell Preacher Curls 3 sets of 12


----------



## BestBefore1989

Lack of sleep finally caught up with me and I didn't manage to finish today's workout. what I did manage was:

Dead lift - 4 warm up sets and 4 working sets of 180 X 4

Safety bar squats 4 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 85 X 8

Cable pull-through 3 sets of 20

Single leg leg press 3 sets of 12

Leg extensions 3 sets in total 2 sets of 15 and 1 of 12

had to leave the planned last two exercises as I was feeling unwell

hopefully I feel better for tomorrows push workouk


----------



## Mingster

Hope you feel better soon mate.

The site decided to unfollow me from all the threads I follow yet again, but I'm back again. Bloody nuisance though.


----------



## BestBefore1989

On the way into my gym on Friday, I took a call from the lady that does my monthly massage. She could not see me on Saturday as something had come up but if I wanted could fit me in after her last session on Friday, so in about two hours from the call. I agreed and set an alarm for when I would need to leave which is why the abs exercises planned for yesterdays workout where done this morning.

Fridays workout

warm up and mobility work

Barbell Close Grip Bench Press - 4 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 75 X 6

Standing Overhead Press - 4 warm up sets and 3 working sets 60 X 5

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press -3 sets of 12

Cable Fly - 3 sets 15, 15, 12

Cable Lateral Raise - 3 sets 8, 8, 14

Cable Triceps Kickback - 3 sets 16, 20, 15 ( weight was a total guess as I have never done this before and guessed )


----------



## BestBefore1989

weight in this morning at 189.9 so over the last two weeks I have gained 0.8 lbs and due to a naughty day last week I averaged 70 Kcal a day over my planned consumption, so I think I have found my maintenance. I will give it another week at 2800 a day and if my weight stay there or thereabouts, I will up it by 250 a day the following week.

Todays workout (apart from the ab work this morning was)

Close Neutral Grip Pull-down 3 sets of 6

Seated Cable Row Super-set, Elbows out/Elbows down 3 sets 8/4, 10/10, 10/10

Straight Arm Cable Pullover 3 sets of 15

Hex Bar shrug 3 sets of 15

Cable Reverse Fly 3 sets 20, 20, 15

Single Arm Cable Curl 3 sets of 12

Dumbbell Hammer Curls 3 sets of 8

I get tomorrow off and it all starts again on Monday


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> weight in this morning at 189.9 so over the last two weeks I have gained 0.8 lbs and due to a naughty day last week I averaged 70 Kcal a day over my planned consumption, so I think I have found my maintenance. I will give it another week at 2800 a day and if my weight stay there or thereabouts, I will up it by 250 a day the following week.
> 
> Todays workout (apart from the ab work this morning was)
> 
> Close Neutral Grip Pull-down 3 sets of 6
> 
> Seated Cable Row Super-set, Elbows out/Elbows down 3 sets 8/4, 10/10, 10/10
> 
> Straight Arm Cable Pullover 3 sets of 15
> 
> Hex Bar shrug 3 sets of 15
> 
> Cable Reverse Fly 3 sets 20, 20, 15
> 
> Single Arm Cable Curl 3 sets of 12
> 
> Dumbbell Hammer Curls 3 sets of 8
> 
> I get tomorrow off and it all starts again on Monday


 What kind of ab work do you do ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> What kind of ab work do you do ?


 This morning. just 3 sets of bicycle crunches but it was more than enough.

abs wheel on Tuesdays - that's all this program calls for


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> This morning. just 3 sets of bicycle crunches but it was more than enough.
> 
> abs wheel on Tuesdays - that's all this program calls for


 Thank you ,

just looking for ideas , although I do enjoy my cable crunches lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterdays workout was

Mobility work followed by

Squats 5 warm up sets followed by sets 4 working sets of 112.5 X 5

Deadlift 4 warm up sets followed by 2 working sets of 146 X 8

Barbell Hip Thrusts 3 sets of 10

Deficit Reverse Lunge 2 sets of 20

Leg Extension/Leg curl Super set 3 sets of 15

Standing Calve Raise 3 sets of 10


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yesterdays workout was
> 
> Mobility work followed by
> 
> Squats 5 warm up sets followed by sets 4 working sets of 112.5 X 5
> 
> Deadlift 4 warm up sets followed by 2 working sets of 146 X 8
> 
> Barbell Hip Thrusts 3 sets of 10
> 
> Deficit Reverse Lunge 2 sets of 20
> 
> Leg Extension/Leg curl Super set 3 sets of 15
> 
> Standing Calve Raise 3 sets of 10


 I'll steal those deficit reverse lunges for tomorrow's workout

I'm sure I'll hate them


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> I'll steal those deficit reverse lunges for tomorrow's workout
> 
> I'm sure I'll hate them


 there are a couple of variations of that exercise, depending on if you are targeting quads or glutes


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout was

Bench Press 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 4 reps, 2 sets of 105 and 1 set of 100, as I only just got the last rep on the second set 

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press 3 sets of 10

Weighted Dips 3 sets 10, 10, 10

low to high Cable Fly 3 sets 15, 15, 12

Dumbbell Skull Crusher 3 sets 12, 12, 10

Dumbbell Lateral Raise 3 sets of 15

Abs Wheel roll-out 3 sets of 6


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights effort was mobility work followed by

One Arm Lat Pull Down 2 sets of 20

Pull Ups 4 sets 8, 8, 8, 7

Pedlay Rows 3 sets of 8, 8, 10

High to Low Cable Rows 3 sets of 12

Seated Rope Face Pulls 3 sets of 20

EZ bar curl Reverse Grip Standard Grip Curls 3 sets 20/15

Dumbbell Preacher Curls 3 sets of 12


----------



## BestBefore1989

We went out for a meal yesterday to celebrate a family birthday and I didn't finish yesterdays planned workout as I ran out of time before I had to get ready to go.

One thing I have noted is that partly due to the fact that I do more mobility work on leg days and partly because I do warm up sets for both the squat and deadlifts and the way my gym is laid out I have to put away equipment and re setup for the next exercise, leg days take longer in the gym than push or pull days. So I plan to move my workout days so that my first leg day is done at the weekend when I have more time.

Anyway yesterdays workout was

Dead lift - 4 warm up sets and 4 working sets of 4

Safety bar squats 4 warm up sets and 3 working sets 8

Cable pull-through 3 sets of 20

Single leg leg press 3 sets of 10


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> We went out for a meal yesterday to celebrate a family birthday and I didn't finish yesterdays planned workout as I ran out of time before I had to get ready to go.
> 
> One thing I have noted is that partly due to the fact that I do more mobility work on leg days and partly because I do warm up sets for both the squat and deadlifts and the way my gym is laid out I have to put away equipment and re setup for the next exercise, leg days take longer in the gym than push or pull days. So I plan to move my workout days so that my first leg day is done at the weekend when I have more time.
> 
> Anyway yesterdays workout was
> 
> Dead lift - 4 warm up sets and 4 working sets of 4
> 
> Safety bar squats 4 warm up sets and 3 working sets 8
> 
> Cable pull-through 3 sets of 20
> 
> Single leg leg press 3 sets of 10


 Hope you had a good time !

why do you opt for deadlifts on leg day ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Hope you had a good time !
> 
> why do you opt for deadlifts on leg day ?


 Thank you.

Normally I would not do dead lifts on the same day as squats, and especially not if going anywhere near failure but then I normally train more for strength than aesthetics. However I am currently training for aesthetics and I am following Jeff Nippard's Leg / Push / Pull Hypertrophy program so the aim is to follow the program exactly as it is laid out.

Having said that, in order to change the day I do the first leg workout from a Monday to a Sunday, today I combined a Pull and a Push workout so that I can rest tomorrow and start again with Legs on Sunday. I didn't rest between sets, instead I just alternated between push exercise and pull exercise.

Today I did

warm up and mobility work

Barbell Close Grip Bench Press - 4 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 6

Close Neutral Grip Pull-down 3 sets of 12

Standing Overhead Press - 4 warm up sets and 3 working sets 5, 5, 4

Seated Cable Row Super-set, Elbows out/Elbows down 3 sets of 10/10

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press -3 sets of 12

Straight Arm Cable Pullover 3 sets of 15

Cable Fly - 3 sets of 15

Hex Bar shrug 3 sets of 15

Cable Lateral Raise - 3 sets of 8

Cable Reverse Fly 3 sets of 20

Cable Triceps Kickback - 3 sets 20, 20, 17


----------



## Simon90

****inel mate you look fantastic!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Simon90 said:


> ****inel mate you look fantastic!


 Thank you 

On a bulk now so the abs are slowly fading away.


----------



## BestBefore1989

weight in this week at 191.3 so that's an increase of 1.4 lbs . :thumbdown:

I did have a very naughty day this week of about 8000kcal so that pushed up my daily average to 3250. I shall go back to 2800 this week and see where I am then.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout was

10 min warm up on the bike followed by mobility work

Squats 5 warm up sets followed by sets 4 working sets of 116.5 X 5

Deadlift 2 warm up sets followed by 2 working sets of 157.5 X 8

Barbell Hip Thrusts 3 sets of 10

Deficit Reverse Lunge 2 sets of 20 with a 16 KG kettle-bell

Leg Extension/Leg curl Super set 3 sets of 15

Standing Calve Raise 3 sets of 10

My knees are feeling the effect of the high volume of work, the lunges are kind on the knees but 44 squats, 45 leg extensions and 45 leg curls take their toll on old legs!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout was later than normal. I didn't get into my gym until gone 7.30

Bench Press 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 3, (drop weight)4, 4

I'm not happy. I kept the weight the same as last week only this week I failed on the 1st set where last week I managed 2 sets. I am now thinking that not only was I weaker than I believed after my cut and overestimated my 1RM for this program, but worse still I am somehow getting weaker. I am only 3 weeks into this so I shall drop the est 1RM and continue with it for now, but I must be honest I'm not enjoying it and I found the free version he put online better than the paid for version so far.

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press 3 sets of 10

Weighted Dips 3 sets of 10

low to high Cable Fly 3 sets of 15

Dumbbell Skull Crusher 3 sets of 12

Dumbbell Lateral Raise 3 sets of 15

Abs Wheel roll-out 3 sets of 6


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout was

One Arm Lat Pull Down 2 sets of 20

Pull Ups 4 sets of 8

Pedlay Rows 3 sets of 10

High to Low Cable Rows 3 sets 12, 12, 10

Seated Rope Face Pulls 3 sets of 20

EZ bar curl Reverse Grip Standard Grip Curls 3 sets 20/15

Dumbbell Preacher Curls 3 sets 12, 10, 8


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout

warm up on the bike and mobility work followed by

Dead lift - 4 warm up sets and 4 working sets of 4

Safety bar squats 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 6, 8, 10 (misread my notes and only did 6 for the first set so did an extra 2 on the last set)

Cable pull-through 3 sets of 20

Single leg leg press 3 sets 10, 10, 12

Single Leg Leg extensions 3 sets of 15

Swiss ball Leg curl 3 sets of 15 (Programme called for single leg version but I could not do them. I don't know if its a lack of balance or strength or a bit of both but I was all over the shop)

Standing Calve Raises 3 sets 15, 15, 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

tonight's work out was

warm up and mobility work

Barbell Close Grip Bench Press - 4 warm up sets and 4 working sets of 6 ( program calls for 3 working sets but I misread my notes :blink: )

Standing Overhead Press - 4 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 5

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press -3 sets of 12

Cable Fly - 3 sets of 15

Cable Lateral Raise - 3 sets 8

Cable Triceps Kickback - 3 sets 18, 20, 16

Bicycle Crunches - 3 sets of 12


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did today's workout this morning as I was giving blood in the afternoon, not that that went well as somehow they managed to hit a nerve; I lost feeling in my hand, had the cold sweats and had to lie down for ages.

Anyway the workout went well

Close Neutral Grip Pull-down 3 sets of 6

Seated Cable Row Super-set, Elbows out/Elbows down 3 sets 10/10

Straight Arm Cable Pullover 3 sets of 15

Hex Bar shrug 3 sets of 15

Cable Reverse Fly 3 sets of 20

Single Arm Cable Curl 3 sets of 12

Dumbbell Hammer Curls 3 sets of 8


----------



## 25434

Ohmigawwwwd.....the giving blood thing....phew, even reading that makes me feel queasy...durrrr...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ohmigawwwwd.....the giving blood thing....phew, even reading that makes me feel queasy...durrrr...


 It was horrid. I have given blood for many years and its the first time I have ever had a problem but the worse part was, instead of just saying sorry, the nurse that came over tried to come up with as many reasons as possible that it was my fault. Hadn't eaten enough, was I properly hydrated, should not have exercised in the morning etc. That pissed me off more than anything. why cant they just saying sorry ? so I sat there and ate all their good biscuits just to make sure my blood sugar levels where not low.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout was Legs

10 min on the bike followed by mobility work

Squats 5 warm up sets followed by sets 4 working sets of 5

Deadlift 3 warm up sets followed by 2 working sets of 8

Barbell Hip Thrusts 3 sets 12, 12, 10

Deficit Reverse Lunge 2 sets of 20

Leg Extension/Leg curl Super set 3 sets of 15

Standing Calve Raise 3 sets of 10

dose not sound like much but it took two hours including the warmups


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> It was horrid. I have given blood for many years and its the first time I have ever had a problem but the worse part was, instead of just saying sorry, the nurse that came over tried to come up with as many reasons as possible that it was my fault. Hadn't eaten enough, was I properly hydrated, should not have exercised in the morning etc. That pissed me off more than anything. why cant they just saying sorry ? so I sat there and ate all their good biscuits just to make sure my blood sugar levels where not low.


 That's a poor show from the nurse. I've also only had an issue once when the needle went into my vein and out the other side. Half an hour later my forearm was almost completely black and blue with all the leakage lol. At least the nurse apologised.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout was mobility work followed by;

Bench Press 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 4 reps. I dropped the weight to 101kg (silly old sod who's ego demanded the weight be over 100kg , even if its only by 1 kg) as I failed for the last two weeks and I wanted to be able to complete the planned number of reps with a fixed weight.

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press 3 sets of 10

Weighted Dips 3 sets of 10

low to high Cable Fly 3 sets of 15

Dumbbell Skull Crusher 3 sets of 12

Dumbbell Lateral Raise 3 sets of 15

Abs Wheel roll-out 3 sets of 6


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today's effort was

One Arm Lat Pull Down 2 sets of 20

Pull Ups 4 sets of 8

Pedlay Rows 3 sets of 8

High to Low Cable Rows 3 sets of 12

Seated Rope Face Pulls 3 sets of 20

EZ bar curl Reverse Grip Standard Grip Curls 3 sets 20/15

Dumbbell Preacher Curls 3 sets of 12

I am getting a new tattoo tomorrow morning so depending on how I feel I may alter or skip tomorrows leg workout.


----------



## BestBefore1989

After a 3 hour sitting having my ribs tattooed, I was feeling pretty rough yesterday. In fact it knocked me out, I fell asleep on the sofa when I got home , woke up in a real sweat. Showered and went to bed feeling awful, slept for 3 hours then woke ate and watched some TV before going back to bed.

I think the tattoo was the last straw. My arm is still sore from the mess up giving blood on Friday and my ears have been fizzing for a day or two so I think I have a cold/sinus thing going on!

As much as I hate missing workouts I think I might be best to rest again today and see how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> After a 3 hour sitting having my ribs tattooed, I was feeling pretty rough yesterday. In fact it knocked me out, I fell asleep on the sofa when I got home , woke up in a real sweat. Showered and went to bed feeling awful, slept for 3 hours then woke ate and watched some TV before going back to bed.
> 
> I think the tattoo was the last straw. My arm is still sore from the mess up giving blood on Friday and my ears have been fizzing for a day or two so I think I have a cold/sinus thing going on!
> 
> As much as I hate missing workouts I think I might be best to rest again today and see how I feel tomorrow.


 The arm thing sounds horrible

hope you're at least happy with your tattoo

get well soon !


----------



## 25434

Yes, as Anna1 said, hope you feel better for the Easter hols and when your tat has calmed down we can have a look at it...... you know.....for approval purposes?

if we don't like it you can have it removed :lol: :lol: :lol: .......ahem.....

have a a good weekend my brave little soldier  :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Having missed days of training I had to decide between starting next week with the workouts I have missed from week 4 of the program or just accepting that they where missed and starting week 5 of the program as originally planned. I decided upon the latter.

I also decided that I could workout today so what to do? I don't want to do legs as I train them on Sunday. I was planning on a mix of push and pull work but as soon as I started with my mobility work I realised that raising my arms fully above my head stretched my torso causing the new tattoo to hurt and weep, so I dropped any idea of pull ups/pulldowns, high to low rows etc and instead went with an altered push workout

Barbell Close Grip Bench Press - 4 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 6

Upright Row to replace Standing Overhead Press - 3 sets of 5

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press -3 sets of 12

Cable Fly - 3 sets of 15

Cable Lateral Raise - 3 sets 8

Cable Triceps Kickback - 3 sets of 20

Fingers crossed that between now and Sunday my skin will heal and I will be able to train unaffected.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I hope you all had a great Easter.

I ate so much. I did a big roast lamb dinner which on its own exceeded my daily calorie allowance, and of course there was chocolate eaten  I think I ate about 3 days worth of calories yesterday alone and I still have easter eggs to eat.

I did manage to get into my gym for a little bit but did not do much work just squats and deadlifts. My new tattoo is still weeping at night and hurts which is unusual 4 days after having it done I would have expected it to be in the itchy phase by now, but while it still hurts I am limiting exercises and dropping anything that stretches or folds the skin in that area.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I hope you all had a great Easter.
> 
> I ate so much. I did a big roast lamb dinner which on its own exceeded my daily calorie allowance, and of course there was chocolate eaten  I think I ate about 3 days worth of calories yesterday alone and I still have easter eggs to eat.
> 
> I did manage to get into my gym for a little bit but did not do much work just squats and deadlifts. My new tattoo is still weeping at night and hurts which is unusual 4 days after having it done I would have expected it to be in the itchy phase by now, but while it still hurts I am limiting exercises and dropping anything that stretches or folds the skin in that area.


 I did the same and it's not even Easter yet for us 

hope you had a lovely time !

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

yesterdays workout was

Bench Press 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 4 reps. I kept the weight the same as last week but only just managed the first set and had to drop weight for the remaining sets. Some thing is defiantly going wrong here I am loosing strength whilst in a calorie surpass.

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press 3 sets of 10

bodyweight Dips 3 sets of AMRAP (could not wear the dipping belt to add weight)

low to high Cable Fly 3 sets of 15

Tricep Pushdowns to replace Dumbbell Skull Crusher 3 sets of 12

Dumbbell Lateral Raise 3 sets of 15


----------



## Mingster

Maybe the tattoo has drained you mate. Seems to be causing you a bit of distress.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Maybe the tattoo has drained you mate. Seems to be causing you a bit of distress.


 Yes mate, the tattoo isn't helping but it is at-least now healing.

For reasons I shan't bore you with I have been under immense stress the last week or so, and currently I don't see things changing anytime soon. According to my fitbit I am only sleeping an average of 3 hours a night and to top things off my diet this last week has been terrible.

I did try working out tonight but only managed 4 working sets of 6 reps on the dead lift at only 72.5% 1RM before I decided that once again I just don't have it in me today.

I have not enjoyed this programme so far, and it would now be true to say that I have not followed it closely enough to judge its results fairly so I am thinking of dropping it for now.

In my current situation I feel training 6 times a week is more than I can do with full commitment and more than I can recover from.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yes mate, the tattoo isn't helping but it is at-least now healing.
> 
> For reasons I shan't bore you with I have been under immense stress the last week or so, and currently I don't see things changing anytime soon. According to my fitbit I am only sleeping an average of 3 hours a night and to top things off my diet this last week has been terrible.
> 
> I did try working out tonight but only managed 4 working sets of 6 reps on the dead lift at only 72.5% 1RM before I decided that once again I just don't have it in me today.
> 
> I have not enjoyed this programme so far, and it would now be true to say that I have not followed it closely enough to judge its results fairly so I am thinking of dropping it for now.
> 
> In my current situation I feel training 6 times a week is more than I can do with full commitment and more than I can recover from.


 Unfortunately life come first for us mere mortals. We can only do our best in the circumstances training wise. Getting back to normal stress wise and sleeping wise are the important things.

I've just had nine months off training because I couldn't cope with what was going on in my life and train as well. Life is the important thing. Training is something we enjoy.

Hope things settle down for you soon mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Unfortunately life come first for us mere mortals. We can only do our best in the circumstances training wise. Getting back to normal stress wise and sleeping wise are the important things.
> 
> I've just had nine months off training because I couldn't cope with what was going on in my life and train as well. Life is the important thing. Training is something we enjoy.
> 
> Hope things settle down for you soon mate.


 Sadly the stress I cant control as I cant control whats causing the stress and the lack of sleep is a result of the stress. Training is my way of releasing stress and it does work whilst I am training and for a while after, so I need to continue training for my sanity.

so my plan for now is AM daily mobility work PM 3 days of resistance and 3 days of cardio.

the plan is full body workout 3 exercises, 3 working sets of 5 reps, Legs, Push, Pull.

This morning I did 15 min warm up on the bike, mobility work and some kettle bell swings to wake up my glutes followed by;

Squats, Bench, Chin-Ups.


----------



## 25434

Sounds like a very good plan BB. I hope things ease for you in time. I use my gym time to detach from the grind of life when things go a bit grim. It works for me. Be gentle on yourself mister...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterdays cardio was 40 min on the X-Trainer

today's workout was 15 min on the bike to warm up, followed by mobility work then,

Squat 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

OHP 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

Dead Lifts 4 warm up sets and 1 working set of 5

I feel better achieving what I set out to do, the weights are well within my ability but I have programmed pretty-much an A,B routine for 3 days a week so apart from squats which I will do 3 times a week, all other exercises will be done either once or twice a week. I am aiming for a 2.5 Kg increase each workout (apart from Dead-lifts which I am aiming for a 10 Kg increase to begin with) so I am sure things will get challenging fast.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today's workout was 15 min on the bike to warm up, followed by mobility work etc then,

Squat 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

Bench Press 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

Pull-Ups 3 sets AMRAP


----------



## BestBefore1989

I tried to photograph my new tattoo. Its not easy as its placement means that it moves when I move my arm

Ill try and talk one of my children into taking better pictures over the weekend


----------



## 25434

I can't quite make it out? Is it the side view of a bird? An owl perhaps? It looks nice. Why did you choose that if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## 25434

Or an eagle? Durrrr.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I can't quite make it out? Is it the side view of a bird? An owl perhaps? It looks nice. Why did you choose that if you don't mind me asking.


 Yes its half of an owls face and in the reflection in her eye is a candle smoking as if just extinguished.

The owl is a symbol of wisdom, knowledge, with its soft feathers and sharp beak and claws, I had the tattoo done to represent my mum.

She liked owls and kept an owl figurine that I got her as a child on her sideboard.

I would have had it done sooner but it took a while to find an owl with the right expression, firm at first glance but softness showing when you look harder.

I know, I'm a soppy old sod!

I will try to get a better picture taken.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yes its half of an owls face and in the reflection in her eye is a candle smoking as if just extinguished.
> 
> The owl is a symbol of wisdom, knowledge, with its soft feathers and sharp beak and claws, I had the tattoo done to represent my mum.
> 
> She liked owls and kept an owl figurine that I got her as a child on her sideboard.
> 
> I would have had it done sooner but it took a while to find an owl with the right expression, firm at first glance but softness showing when you look harder.
> 
> I know, I'm a soppy old sod!


 Hey there, that is not soppy in the slightest. It's beautiful and a fine way to honour your mum.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today's workout was 15 min on the bike to warm up, followed by mobility work then,

Squat 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

OHP 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

weighted chin ups 3 working sets of AMRAP


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tuesday's workout was stretching and mobility work then,

Squat 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

Bench Press 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

Dead Lifts 4 warm up sets , 1 working sets of 5

I was pleased to have managed the workout at all as I only got 2 hours sleep Monday night


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today's workout was 15 min on the bike to warm up, followed by mobility work etc then,

Squat 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

Bench Press 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

Pull-Ups 3 sets AMRAP

All going good, the weights are slowly creeping back up and I have yet to fail a lift despite a period of stress and next to no sleep at all. I don't lift again now until Sunday


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Today's workout was 15 min on the bike to warm up, followed by mobility work etc then,
> 
> Squat 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5
> 
> Bench Press 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5
> 
> Pull-Ups 3 sets AMRAP
> 
> All going good, the weights are slowly creeping back up and I have yet to fail a lift despite a period of stress and next to no sleep at all. I don't lift again now until Sunday


 You squat at every workout, don't you ?

Hope you're a bit calmer now and manage to get some proper rest

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> You squat at every workout, don't you ?
> 
> Hope you're a bit calmer now and manage to get some proper rest
> 
> x


 I don't normally squat every workout but I am doing so for this program I am running.

Thanks Hun, I got 4 hours sleep last night so still not enough but an improvement on recent nights.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I had a crazy busy weekend but managed to get into my gym at about 8pm on Sunday for

mobility work followed by;

Squat 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

Bench Press 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

weighted Chin-Ups 3 sets AMRAP


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today's workout was 15 min on the bike to warm up, followed by mobility work then,

Squat 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

OHP 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

Dead Lifts 4 warm up sets , 1 working sets of 5


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today I skipped the bike warm up and just did mobility work followed by,

Squat 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

Bench Press 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

Pull ups 3 sets of 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays effort, I skipped the bike warm up again and did mobility work followed by,

Squat 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

OHP 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

weighted Chin ups 3 sets of 10, 9, 8

I haven't videoed myself for a while so I took some tonight






I wasnt sure if I was hitting depth as the weights are in the way, so I videoed again from the front and to spare you a video of my crotch, I took a screen grab









Which looks deep enough to me.


----------



## 25434

Flippin' 'ell!...dem chin ups.....nice....but....I'm gonna have to try to get at least one .....lol....if I can pull my chubby little body up....it's a weighty business :lol: ..

haveagreat weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have been crazy busy but I trained on Tuesday

Squat 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

Banch Press 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

Dead Lifts 4 warm up sets , 1 working sets of 5

I missed yesterdays workout so I shall be doing it tonight


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back in from the last workout of the week

Squat 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

OHP 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

Pull ups 3 sets of 10

So one month into this program and I am happy with how it is going, Squats and Deadlifts both up 30Kg, Bench up 15Kg and OHP up 10Kg mainly down to a low starting weight.

I may have to tweak the program soon as the OHP are getting challenging, so when I fail at 3 X 5 I shall swap to 5 X 3 and my knees have been complaining a bit which I think is more down to frequency, squatting 3 times a week than it is down to the weight used. So if I feel the need I shall drop squats on the dead-lift day.


----------



## BestBefore1989

For reasons I shan't bore you with, today's workout was done in two halves

Warm up on the bike and mobility work

Squats 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

Followed by a break of approximately 30 min

Bench Press 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

weighted Chin ups 3 sets of 10, 10, 8


----------



## 25434

Just dropping by....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Just dropping by....


 If I'd known you where coming, I'd have baked a cake.

well I would have bought one really. :innocent:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's workout was

Squat 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

OHP 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

Dead Lifts 4 warm up sets , 1 working sets of 5


----------



## 25434

just sayin'.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Managed to get the last workout of the week done.

Had some bad news and we are having the vet around to our house over the weekend to put my dog down.

We have had him since he was a puppy and hes close to 17 now, so as you can imagine everyone in the house is distraught.

What with that, and the fact that I have to go away with work for two days next week, I am now taking a week off training and will resume my programme on Sunday 9th June.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Managed to get the last workout of the week done.
> 
> Had some bad news and we are having the vet around to our house over the weekend to put my dog down.
> 
> We have had him since he was a puppy and hes close to 17 now, so as you can imagine everyone in the house is distraught.
> 
> What with that, and the fact that I have to go away with work for two days next week, I am now taking a week off training and will resume my programme on Sunday 9th June.


 Oh noBB....I'm very sorry to hear the news of your dog, so sorry. Hugs over the ether to you and fam and a gentle ear ruffle for pooch. Take care.. x


----------



## anna1

Sorry to hear you're losing your friend

I'm sure he's had a beautiful life with your family though

all the best

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Oh noBB....I'm very sorry to hear the news of your dog, so sorry. Hugs over the ether to you and fam and a gentle ear ruffle for pooch. Take care.. x





anna1 said:


> Sorry to hear you're losing your friend
> 
> I'm sure he's had a beautiful life with your family though
> 
> all the best
> 
> x


 Thank you Ladies

X


----------



## Mingster

Sorry to hear that mate. Really sad news. Our cat went missing for four days two weeks ago but fortunately turned up eventually.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. Really sad news. Our cat went missing for four days two weeks ago but fortunately turned up eventually.


 Thanks mate, glad to hear that your cat came home safely


----------



## Stephen9069

Sorry to hear about your dog mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> Sorry to hear about your dog mate


 thanks mate


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Managed to get the last workout of the week done.
> 
> Had some bad news and we are having the vet around to our house over the weekend to put my dog down.
> 
> We have had him since he was a puppy and hes close to 17 now, so as you can imagine everyone in the house is distraught.
> 
> What with that, and the fact that I have to go away with work for two days next week, I am now taking a week off training and will resume my programme on Sunday 9th June.


 So sad to read of your loss, pets become so much part of the family, however I'm sure you gave him a wonderful life ..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> So sad to read of your loss, pets become so much part of the family, however I'm sure you gave him a wonderful life ..


 Thanks mate, it was hard to do. Everytime he had a good day I was thinking that if he has some quality of life...... but on his bad days it was horrid to watch, fitting all the time and hitting his head till he bled, dragging his back legs around. It was a kindness we did for him.


----------



## BestBefore1989

First day back in the gym for a week today.

I had spent some time looking at squat form videos to see if I could figure out why my knees seize up after squatting and came across an old Jeff Cavaliere video titled How to Squat with Patellar Tendonitis (NO MORE PAIN!) in which he suggests that the tendons in the knees are reluctant to allow the muscles in the legs (mostly the glutes, hamstrings and then the quads) from handling the load of the squat. Most often this is due to a lack of confidence in the strength of these muscles to handle the load that you have on the bar (particularly in the bottom half of the squat). He recommends box squats as a solution, saying The key difference between the box squat and the regular squat (regardless of whether it is a high bar or low bar squat we are talking about) is that the box provides a safety net for your legs which allows you to delegate the load from the tendons to the muscles that should be handling this in the first place. The other benefit of the box is that it provides you with a bottom point for determining parallel without having to guess on each and every rep.

Right now I am trying to build strength back up. I dropped my weights nice and low to begin my current program and have only just worked up to 140 kg for squats so I should be confident in my ability to move that weight but I figured its worth a try.

So tonights workout was:

Box Squats 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

OHP 5 warm up sets, 5 working sets of 3

weighted chin ups 3 working sets of 10, 10, 8


----------



## Stephen9069

That squatting was fast mate how did your knees feel after that ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> That squatting was fast mate how did your knees feel after that ?


 so far they feel no worse than they did before the workout, tomorrow will be when I should tell the difference as its normally the next day that they seize up most.


----------



## 25434

Did you speed that video up? Vrmmm vrmmmm vrmmmm.......I would have keeled over atthat rate :lol: .....

i quite like box squats but always feel as if I'm wimpingout by doing it, durrrrrr....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Did you speed that video up? Vrmmm vrmmmm vrmmmm.......I would have keeled over atthat rate :lol: .....
> 
> i quite like box squats but always feel as if I'm wimpingout by doing it, durrrrrr....


 no Hun, lol with my current workout I spend more time resting between sets than lifting :rolleye:

PS loving the rear double bicep profile pic :thumb


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> no Hun, lol with my current workout I spend more time resting between sets than lifting :rolleye:
> 
> PS loving the rear double bicep profile pic :thumb


 I had a brave moment, hurrr hurrr.....doh.... :lol:


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> I had a brave moment, hurrr hurrr.....doh.... :lol:


 Oh , go on Flubs . Change it back x


----------



## BestBefore1989

tonight's workout was a bit of a mixed bag

Box Squats 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

Bench Press 5 warm up sets, 5 working sets of 3 and a bonus set of 18 reps at 60%, coss I felt like it

Deadlifts 4 warm up sets, 1 working sets of 4. :cursing: I just ran out of steam


----------



## 25434

Hey BB....the lady who makes me coffee at my gym is leaving to traipse round the world for awhile so I made her a focaccia....

Green and black olives,garlic,rosemary and roasted tomatoes. The smell in my mansion is amazing...... couldscoff the lot! :lol: ...

hope you are feeling ok...maybe you need to eat more carbs per workout?

View attachment 172611


----------



## 25434

Ps....the black bits are mainly the black olives....no burning went on during the making of this bread lol!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey BB....the lady who makes me coffee at my gym is leaving to traipse round the world for awhile so I made her a focaccia....
> 
> Green and black olives,garlic,rosemary and roasted tomatoes. The smell in my mansion is amazing...... couldscoff the lot! :lol: ...
> 
> hope you are feeling ok...maybe you need to eat more carbs per workout?
> 
> View attachment 172611


 :drool:

Please feed me................................PLEASE


----------



## BestBefore1989

Work commitments are costing me time and energy in the gym, ( well that and lack of calories @flubs  )

so tonight I only squatted

Box Squats 5 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5

Ill be back in the gym tomorrow night to do the rest of the work I should have done today


----------



## BestBefore1989

this morning I did the rest of the workout I should have done on Thursday.

I failed on the OHP and despite eating more than enough ( I put on 2lb last week and 4lb this week) I am just not recovering.

Time to change things. I will have to give some thought to what I do next. I want to build back some strength but I dont want to pile on to much body fat doing so.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> this morning I did the rest of the workout I should have done on Thursday.
> 
> I failed on the OHP and despite eating more than enough ( I put on 2lb last week and 4lb this week) I am just not recovering.
> 
> Time to change things. I will have to give some thought to what I do next. I want to build back some strength but I dont want to pile on to much body fat doing so.


 It's a difficult balance mate. Maybe slower progress backed up with more 'consolidation' as I like to call it?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Following some good advice, thank you @Mingster I have decided to switch back to a variation of 5,3,1 that I have used in the past. It has shorter rest periods and in each workout the 3 working sets are an increasing % of current 1 rep max % with the last set as an AMRAP to a PRE of 8

This programme has assistance work, so greater volume, but at 1 body part a day over 4 days, a reduction in frequency and I have decided to try and aid recovery further by dropping back on weight for the main exercises and slowly building back up.

Tonight's workout was

Bench Press 3 warm up sets, 3 working sets 77.5Kg x 5 / 87.5Kg x 5 / 100Kg x 7

Wide Grip Bench press 5 sets of 10

Incline Cable Flys, 3 sets of 15

Bent over rows 5 sets of 10


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Following some good advice, thank you @Mingster I have decided to switch back to a variation of 5,3,1 that I have used in the past. It has shorter rest periods and in each workout the 3 working sets are an increasing % of current 1 rep max % with the last set as an AMRAP to a PRE of 8
> 
> This programme has assistance work, so greater volume, but at 1 body part a day over 4 days, a reduction in frequency and I have decided to try and aid recovery further by dropping back on weight for the main exercises and slowly building back up.
> 
> Tonight's workout was
> 
> Bench Press 3 warm up sets, 3 working sets 77.5Kg x 5 / 87.5Kg x 5 / 100Kg x 7
> 
> Wide Grip Bench press 5 sets of 10
> 
> Incline Cable Flys, 3 sets of 15
> 
> Bent over rows 5 sets of 10


 You can but try, mate. Hope it works for you.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout was

Dead lifts 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 5 reps (forgot to do the AMREP on the last set )

Hex Bar Dead lifts 5 sets of 10 reps ( love this exercise, all leg and hip drive)

Barbell Good-mornings 5 sets of 12 reps

Hanging Leg raise 4 sets 10, 10, 8, 4

Lying Leg raise 5 sets of 10


----------



## 25434

Morning BB....

why two different sorts of leg raises please? It's soooo wet here this morning it will be like driving through the Congo river to the gym this morning.....siggghhh......have a good day


----------



## 25434

C'mawwn then.... where are ye? Hope all ok.

ive got every ache you could possibly think of, lol!! Whyyyyyyy I don't just take up knitting I don't know! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> C'mawwn then.... where are ye? Hope all ok.
> 
> ive got every ache you could possibly think of, lol!! Whyyyyyyy I don't just take up knitting I don't know! :lol: :lol:


 I tried the advanced version of that programme, I could do the knit one, the pearl one was beyond me but I had no problem with the drop one.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout was

OHP 3 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5, 5, 7 and 5 back off sets of 10

Dips 5 sets 15, 15, 12, 8

Chin ups 5 sets 8, 8, 8, 6, 5


----------



## BestBefore1989

Leg day

Box Squats 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets 5, 5, 6

Safety Bar Box Squats 5 sets of 10

Leg Press 3 sets of 15

Leg curls 5 sets of 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Chest day

Bench Press 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 3, 3, 5

Wide grip Bench Press 5 sets of 10

Incline Cable Flys, 4 sets of 15

Bent over rows 5 sets of 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout was

Dead lifts 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 3, 3, 7

Hex Bar Dead lifts 5 sets of 10 reps

Barbell Good-mornings 5 sets of 12 reps

I should have also done abs work but I didn't. I over did it last week and frankly they still hurt!


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Todays workout was
> 
> Dead lifts 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 3, 3, 7
> 
> Hex Bar Dead lifts 5 sets of 10 reps
> 
> Barbell Good-mornings 5 sets of 12 reps
> 
> I should have also done abs work but I didn't. I over did it last week and frankly they still hurt!


 Sore abs are really bad. I'm prone to cramping in my abs and that is absolute agony.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout was

OHP 3 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 3, 3, 7 and 5 back off sets of 10

Dips 5 sets of 12

Chin ups 5 sets, 4 X 8, 1 X 7


----------



## BestBefore1989

For reasons I shan't bore you with I could not train this morning and I cant train tonight, so at Lunchtime (well about 2.30) with the temperature in the 30's I was in my gym.

It was so hot in there that just the warm up and mobility work left me feeling done for, so as strength is my current priority, I did the 5/3/1 work and left it at that.

Box Squats, 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 3, 3, 5.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was in my garage gym at 8am this morning so I could workout before it got too dam hot

Bench Press 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 5, 3, 5

Wide grip Bench Press 5 sets of 10

Incline Cable Flys, 5 sets of 15

Bent over rows 3 sets of 10 (had planned to do 5 sets but got interrupted so left it at that)


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was running late today so cut my workout short so I could watch the England v USA game

Deal Lifts 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 5, 3, 6

Hex Bar Dead Lifts 5 sets of 10


----------



## 25434

I haven't been able to get on site for a few days....humph. I was at the opera when the match was on and half time there was a stampede to the open balcony's as they were showing the match on a big screen at Covent Garden :lol: . Lol!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I haven't been able to get on site for a few days....humph. I was at the opera when the match was on and half time there was a stampede to the open balcony's as they were showing the match on a big screen at Covent Garden :lol: . Lol!


 Cool, Ive never been to an Opera. To my shame I only know of two, Carmen and Madam Butterfly. What did you see?


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cool, Ive never been to an Opera. To my shame I only know of two, Carmen and Madam Butterfly. What did you see?


 Carmen. It was a contemporary version, and although the singing was truly amazing, I didn't like the new take on it. Carmen is one of my faves and I love the Original version so I wasn't too impressed. I saw a version couple of years ago which was modernised and made on the Austrian lakes. And that was beautiful even though it was modern but this one I couldn't connect with at all. Carmen came on stage dressed in an ape costume at one point and myheart sank a mile. Bleurrrgh.....

on the upside, I had two great champagne cocktails and had a good laugh when one of the ushers fell asleep on his stool and snored like a pig. He had to be woken up by one of the audience, flippin' lol! I had a hard time to stop laughing.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was in my gym at 6 am this morning for today's workout

OHP 3 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5, 3, 5 and 5 back off sets of 10

Dips 5 sets of 12

Chin ups 4 sets of 8


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today's workout got cut short. It is turning into a bit of a bad habit.

Box Squats 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets 5, 3, 4

Safety Bar Box Squats 3 sets of 10 ( these are my back off sets done with a short rest period, so I only had 65 kg on the bar. I don't know if I was approaching them too casually and not bracing properly but I felt a twinge in my back. Just a few years ago I would have ignored it and carried on, but nowadays I'd rather avoid any risk of injury and try to come back stronger on my next session)


----------



## BestBefore1989

This week should be a de-load week but I go on holiday in two weeks time and I shan't be training whilst I'm away, so I skipped the de-load and went straight into the next training cycle.

Bench Press 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 5, 5, 9

Wide grip Bench Press 5 sets, 4 X 10, 1 X 9

Incline Cable Flys, 5 sets of 15

The programme calls for bent over rows but as I jipped my back yesterday I gave them a miss.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> This week should be a de-load week but I go on holiday in two weeks time and I shan't be training whilst I'm away, so I skipped the de-load and went straight into the next training cycle.
> 
> Bench Press 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 5, 5, 9
> 
> Wide grip Bench Press 5 sets, 4 X 10, 1 X 9
> 
> Incline Cable Flys, 5 sets of 15
> 
> The programme calls for bent over rows but as I jipped my back yesterday I gave them a miss.


 Oh ! Where are you going now ?

Anywhere exotic ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Oh ! Where are you going now ?
> 
> Anywhere exotic ?


 we are off to Lagos, Portugal to celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary


----------



## Sasnak

I've been a couple of times. This restaurant is vert nice, mid price range.

https://www.restaurantedonsebastiao.com/uk/apresentacao.htm


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> we are off to Lagos, Portugal to celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary


 30 years ! Wow . Congratulations

hope you have a lovely time x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sasnak said:


> I've been a couple of times. This restaurant is vert nice, mid price range.
> 
> https://www.restaurantedonsebastiao.com/uk/apresentacao.htm


 Thanks mate :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Long day at work today so my workout didn't happen until much later than normal but at least I got it done.

Deal Lifts 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 5

Hex Bar Dead Lifts 5 sets of 10

Should have done good-mornings but my back didn't feel great from all that dead lifting so I skipped it.

Abs work 5 sets of 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

working stupidly long hours at the moment and it is impacting on my training

I didn't get into my gym until late tonight but I managed to do the basics

OHP 3 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5, 5, 6 and 5 back off sets of 10

Dips 5 sets of 12


----------



## BestBefore1989

My work / home life balance is totally off at the moment, so I didn't train at all over the weekend as I was doing chores I would normally get done in the week but due to work commitments I could not get done.

I worked late again today so my workout was late and short and was the bare min I felt I could get away with

Bench Press 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 3, 3, 5

Leg Press 5 sets, 4 X 10, 1 X 15


----------



## BestBefore1989

Almost didn't get to go on my holiday.

I was very ill Thursday night. My wife called the emergency doctor who came and called the paramedics who when between them they could not get my temperature below 40 sent me to hospital. My wife was not happy with me but through sheer force of will and against advice, armed with a 7 day course of antibiotics, we boarded a plane Saturday evening.

I may have slept most of the first couple of days in bed, but I i got to present my wife with a pearl and diamond pendant in a restaurant in Portugal to celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary.

The 10 days have flown past and we are back home now. My throat is still sore and my ears fizz and bubble when I blow my nose but Hey! better to be poorly and resting on a beach in the sun than at home in bed feeling sorry for myself.

Back to work in the morning but I shall not return to training until I feel fully recovered.


----------



## 25434

Ohhhh boy, that sounds bad ....but.....what a lovely surprise for your wife. Many congratulations to you both. I hope you are recovering well. Have u any clue as to what set that off? Sounds very scary and your poor wife must have been i a right spin too. Take care you! Have anugg.....()


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ohhhh boy, that sounds bad ....but.....what a lovely surprise for your wife. Many congratulations to you both. I hope you are recovering well. Have u any clue as to what set that off? Sounds very scary and your poor wife must have been i a right spin too. Take care you! Have anugg.....()


 Thanks Hun

No idea what caused it, just one of those things I guess but its behind me now and I'm on the mend :thumb


----------



## 25434

Hey there, just dropping in to say hope you are taking things easy and recovering well. Hope you are getting plenty of TLC from your fam. O


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there, just dropping in to say hope you are taking things easy and recovering well. Hope you are getting plenty of TLC from your fam. O


 thanks hun

It has been taking a while but I think I am finally close to being better.

I may even start with some gentle stretching and body weight exercises to try and ease myself back into my gym this week


----------



## BestBefore1989

Last week I did nothing but stretching. Its scary how quickly you can loose your flexibility / mobility as you err............... mature.

Today I ventured into my gym for the first time in about a month having been ill recently.

I kept it short and what I thought would be light as the aim this week is to just get back into working out 4 times a week.

Todays effort was

Deadlifts, 3 warm up sets, 4 working sets of 5 reps

Safty Bar Tempo squats (4 count up, 4 count down) 3 sets of 10 - I was so fatigued i was shaking all over the place :surrender:


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Last week I did nothing but stretching. Its scary how quickly you can loose your flexibility / mobility as you err............... mature.
> 
> Today I ventured into my gym for the first time in about a month having been ill recently.
> 
> I kept it short and what I thought would be light as the aim this week is to just get back into working out 4 times a week.
> 
> Todays effort was
> 
> Deadlifts, 3 warm up sets, 4 working sets of 5 reps
> 
> Safty Bar Tempo squats (4 count up, 4 count down) 3 sets of 10 - I was so fatigued i was shaking all over the place :surrender:


 Surely you'll feel like yourself again in a few weeks if you get back to it consistently

I dread the first weeks back after a long break too haha

hope you're feeling better x


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Last week I did nothing but stretching. Its scary how quickly you can loose your flexibility / mobility as you err............... mature.
> 
> Today I ventured into my gym for the first time in about a month having been ill recently.
> 
> I kept it short and what I thought would be light as the aim this week is to just get back into working out 4 times a week.
> 
> Todays effort was
> 
> Deadlifts, 3 warm up sets, 4 working sets of 5 reps
> 
> Safty Bar Tempo squats (4 count up, 4 count down) 3 sets of 10 - I was so fatigued i was shaking all over the place :surrender:


 Well done BB. Slow but sure hey?.....take care you...


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Surely you'll feel like yourself again in a few weeks if you get back to it consistently
> 
> I dread the first weeks back after a long break too haha
> 
> hope you're feeling better x





Flubs said:


> Well done BB. Slow but sure hey?.....take care you...


 Thank you Ladies

X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Day two of easing myself back.

I took a pre-workout today, it helped and I got more done than yesterday

Face pulls 2 sets of 20

Bench Press 4 sets of 5

Incline dumbbell press 3 sets of 10

Pull ups 2 sets of 10

Skull Crushers 3 sets of 10

Hammer Curls 3 sets of 10

Rest tomorrow then back in the gym Tuesday


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yesterdays workout was

Squats 4 sets of 5

Rack pulls 3 sets of 10

Bent over rows 3 sets of 10

I defiantly started back with too high a weight on the bar as I am feeling like I was hit by a bus!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight workout was

Face Pulls 3 sets of 20

Spoto Bench Press 3 sets of 10

OHP 4 sets of 5

Cable Pulldown 3 sets of 15

Tricep Pushdown 3 sets of 15

Dumbbell Curls 3 sets of 15


----------



## BestBefore1989

Week two of my return to training

Kept weight the same as last week

Deadlifts, 3 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5 reps, 1 set of 10 (AMRAP)

Safty Bar Tempo squats 3 sets of 10

Still Leg Deadlift 3 sets of 10

Bent over Row 3 sets of 10

Lying Leg raise with hip thrust 3 sets of 10


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Week two of my return to training
> 
> Kept weight the same as last week
> 
> Deadlifts, 3 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5 reps, 1 set of 10 (AMRAP)
> 
> Safty Bar Tempo squats 3 sets of 10
> 
> Still Leg Deadlift 3 sets of 10
> 
> Bent over Row 3 sets of 10
> 
> Lying Leg raise with hip thrust 3 sets of 10


 Trying to imagine what the lying leg raise with hip thrust is lol

sounds interesting


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Trying to imagine what the lying leg raise with hip thrust is lol
> 
> sounds interesting


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


>


 Sorry, I wasn't familiar with the term . Thought it was some new leg exercise lol x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout was;

Face pulls 3 sets of 20

Bench Press warm up - 2 sets of 10,8 working sets - 2 sets of 5, 1 set of 10 (AMRAP)

Incline dumbbell press 3 sets of 10

Lat Pull downs 3 sets of 10

Skull Crushers 3 sets of 10

Hammer Curls 3 sets of 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Didn't manage to get into the gym yesterday so shall train for two days in a row to catch up.

Tonight's effort was

Squats warm up sets 2 X 5, working sets 3 X 5, 1 X 10

Rack pulls 3 X 10

Bent over rows 3 X 15, 12, 10

Lying Leg raise with hip thrust 3 X 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonights workout was

Face Pulls 3 sets of 20

Spoto Bench Press - warm up bench press 1 X 10, Spoto Bench working sets 3 X 10

OHP 3 X 5, 1 X 12 (AMRAP)

Cable Pulldown 3 sets of 15

Tricep Pushdown 3 sets of 15

Dumbbell Curls 3 sets of 15


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didn't manage to get into my gym until gone 8 pm today and I was feeling knackered before I started.

I was dreading the increase in weight over last week and the extra set of deadlifts that my program calls for. I think this negative mindset was why on the final, AMRAP, set of deadlifts I stopped at 8 reps knowing that was the min number required by the program to increase weight next week.

Deadlifts, 3 warm up sets, 4 working sets of 5 reps, 1 set of 8

Safty Bar Tempo squats 3 sets of 10

Still Leg Deadlift 3 sets of 10

Bent over Row 3 sets of 10

Lying Leg raise with hip thrust 3 sets of 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Face pulls 3 sets of 25

Bench Press warm up sets - 2 x 10, working sets - 4 X 5, 1 X 10 (AMRAP)

Incline dumbbell press 4 X 10

Pull ups 5 X 5

Skull Crushers 3 X 10

Hammer Curls 3 X 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tonight's effort was

Squats warm up sets 1 X 10, 2 X 5, working sets 4 X 5, 1 X 12 (AMRAP)

Rack pulls 3 X 15

Bent over rows 3 X 15

Lying Leg raise with hip thrust 3 X 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

yesterday was manic so tonight I did yesterdays workout

Face Pulls 3 sets of 25

Spoto Bench Press - warm up bench press 1 X 10, 1 X 5, Spoto Bench working sets 4 X 10

OHP 4 X 5, 1 X 11 (AMRAP)

Cable Pulldown 3 sets of 15

Tricep Pushdown 3 sets of 15

Dumbbell Curls 3 sets of 15


----------



## BestBefore1989

I must have slept oddly Friday night as I woke up Saturday with a very sore,stiff neck. There was no way I was going to be deadlifting Saturday, so today, as I woke up feeling fine I did:

Deadlifts, 9 sets. 3 warm up sets, 5 working sets of 5 reps and 1 set of 8

Safety Bar Tempo squats 3 sets of 10

Still Leg Deadlift 3 sets of 10

Bent over Row 2 sets of 10

The problem with working out in your own gym is that your family seem to think its fine to interrupt you which is what happend today and caused my workout to get cut short. :cursing:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Face pulls 3 sets of 30

Bench Press warm up sets - 2 x 10, working sets - 5 X 5, 1 X 9 (AMRAP)

Incline dumbbell press 5 X 10

Pull ups 3 X 10

Skull Crushers 3 X 10

Hammer Curls 3 X 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Life has been manic I have a 4 day a week workout plan but so far this week I have only managed two of them.

I didnt not want to roll this weeks work into next week, so tonight I did the main lifts from workouts 3 & 4 and skipped the secondary stuff.

Squats warm up sets 1 X 10, 2 X 5, working sets 5 X 5, 1 X 10 (AMRAP)

OHP 5 X 5, 1 X 12 (AMRAP)

Spoto Bench Press 4 working sets 3 X 10, 1 X 8

Seated Cable row 3 sets of 10


----------



## Stephen9069

Training is looking good mate, what made you decide to do spoto press ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

@Stephen9069

I had about a month away from training recently due to illness and then holiday and when I returned to training I was amazed how much strength I had lost in such a short time, so my current training is aimed at building back strength on a maintenance diet.

I am training each body part twice a week , for my secondary lifts I was torn between doing speed work or going totally the opposite way and doing tempo squats and spoto press with the aim of improving form as well as strength.

I am only 4 weeks into this and plan to run it to the end of the year to see how it goes.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Deadlifts, 2 warm up sets, 3 working sets of 5 reps, 1 X 8 (AMRAP) I find deadlifts for reps the hardest thing to do and my fitness not strength failed me

Safty Bar Tempo squats 3 X 10

Still Leg Deadlift 3 X 10

Bent over Row 3 sets 10, 8, 8

Lying Leg raise with hip thrust 3 sets of 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

Life forced me to miss training yesterday. Today I did;

Face pulls 3 sets of 30

Bench Press 3 X 5, 1 X 9

Incline dumbbell press 3 X 10

Pull ups 3 X 10

Skull Crushers 3 X 10

Hammer Curls 3 X 10


----------



## BestBefore1989

I am crazy busy on just about every front at the moment, something had to loose out and this week it has been my gym.

I did manage a little workout tonight

Squats warm up set 1 X 10, working sets 3 X 5, 1 X 10

OHP 3 X 5, 1 X 11

Spoto Bench Press 3 X 10, 7, 7

Triceps Push down 3 X 15

Bicep curls 3 X 15


----------



## BestBefore1989

Pushed for time but wanted to do something as I have not worked out since Sunday

so

6 sets of deadlifts 2 warm up sets of 5, 3 working sets of 5 and 1 set of 8

I then spent 10 min on my knees trying not to pass out/throw up !

high reps (anything over 3 LOL ) of heavy weight deadlifts just about kill me


----------



## BestBefore1989

Another short workout, but at least I got into my gym

Face pulls 3 sets of 30

Bench Press warm up 2 X 10, working sets 3 X 5, 1 X 9

Incline dumbbell press 3 X 10

Pull ups 2 X 10, 1 X 7


----------



## 25434

Helloooooo.......... are you on hols? Or got an injury? Orrrrrrrrr........gone the way of Gresh and just out for a bit.....just checking, no pressure....

no need to reply of course, just wishing you well


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Helloooooo.......... are you on hols? Or got an injury? Orrrrrrrrr........gone the way of Gresh and just out for a bit.....just checking, no pressure....
> 
> no need to reply of course, just wishing you well


 Hi Flubs X

Sadly we learned a few weeks ago that Mrs BestBefore has cancer and its kind of knocked us both a bit sideways.

I have tried to train a few times since but I'm as week as a kitten and my heart just isn't in it.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hi [Redacted] X
> 
> Sadly we learned a few weeks ago that Mrs BestBefore has cancer and its kind of knocked us both a bit sideways.
> 
> I have tried to train a few times since but I'm as week as a kitten and my heart just isn't in it.


 BB, I'm so very sorry to hear this news, I truly am and I totally understand. You must feel your legs have gone from underneath you. You must do whatever you need to both for yourself and your family. My pm is open to you if you feel the need to blurt to a total stranger. I'm trustworthy.

Thinking of you and wishing you, your wife and girls my warmest thoughts. O.

x


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hi Flubs X
> 
> Sadly we learned a few weeks ago that Mrs BestBefore has cancer and its kind of knocked us both a bit sideways.
> 
> I have tried to train a few times since but I'm as week as a kitten and my heart just isn't in it.


 Devastating news . You must all be in shock .

I 'm certain though she will combat it . Wishing her a speedy recovery x


----------



## Mingster

So sorry to hear this mate.

Wishing you all the very best.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> BB, I'm so very sorry to hear this news, I truly am and I totally understand. You must feel your legs have gone from underneath you. You must do whatever you need to both for yourself and your family. My pm is open to you if you feel the need to blurt to a total stranger. I'm trustworthy.
> 
> Thinking of you and wishing you, your wife and girls my warmest thoughts. O.
> 
> x





anna1 said:


> Devastating news . You must all be in shock .
> 
> I 'm certain though she will combat it . Wishing her a speedy recovery x





Mingster said:


> So sorry to hear this mate.
> 
> Wishing you all the very best.


 Thank you


----------



## Stephen9069

So sorry to hear mate wishing you all the best


----------



## BestBefore1989

Stephen9069 said:


> So sorry to hear mate wishing you all the best


 thanks mate


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB, not expecting a response at all but just in to wish you and fam well and sending Flubbie hugs. x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey there BB, not expecting a response at all but just in to wish you and fam well and sending Flubbie hugs. x


 Thanks Flubs, hugs are always welcome. x


----------



## 25434

Hello there BB, I just wanted to drop in and say that I am thinking of you and fam. I hope you are all staying strong. Don't worry about answering this as I know you have more important stuff to deal with, I just wanted you to know my thoughts are with you. Take care, be gentle on yourself and have anugg...[Redacted] x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hello there BB, I just wanted to drop in and say that I am thinking of you and fam. I hope you are all staying strong. Don't worry about answering this as I know you have more important stuff to deal with, I just wanted you to know my thoughts are with you. Take care, be gentle on yourself and have anugg...Flubs x


 Thank you Flubs X

wishing you a merry Christmas


----------



## Mingster

My thoughts are with you and yours. too, BB. Wishing you all the best over Christmas and throughout the New Year.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> My thoughts are with you and yours. too, BB. Wishing you all the best over Christmas and throughout the New Year.


 thanks mate and a happy Christmas to you and your family


----------



## Sasnak

Best wishes to you and family BB. There's light at the end of the tunnel I can assure you. All the best x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sasnak said:


> Best wishes to you and family BB. There's light at the end of the tunnel I can assure you. All the best x


 Thank you mate, I do appreciate it, its just that right now that light seems a long way off! We will get there.

Happy Christmas to you and your family


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


>


 Wishing you and yours all the best BB. Hope 2020 turns out well for you on every level :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB. Wishing you and your family everything good for 2020. Thinking of you all and sending the biggest hugs over the ether. :beer:


----------



## 25434

Hey there BB. Hoping you and fam are coping ok. Just to let you know I was thinking of you all. No need to reply.


----------



## BestBefore1989

After more than a year of being stressed, and 8 months of being extremely stressed, doing absolutely no exercise at all. Sending my days sat on a chair smoking and my nights sat in bed unable to sleep. I am physically a mess.

Being there for my wife has been all I could manage, I had nothing left for me. Chemo was long and hard on her resulting in a number of hospital stays, at one point spending 10 days in isolation due to extreme immuno-suppression and the loss of feeling in one foot which we are told may but also may not return in time.

Thank God that her case was deemed urgent and that once having stopped Chemo early and it had left her system, and despite the covid lock down, her surgery took place just over two weeks ago. She is back home now and coping with the effects of her surgery better than I am. We are still far from out of the woods and are waiting on test results to see if her cancer has spread into her lymphatic system

I know that in truth we are very very lucky, there are many people going through things so much worse than we are, but knowing others suffer more does not lessen whatever you are going through, it just offers perspective .

On the plus side my head is finally in a place where I want to do something about the state I fine myself in. I am disappointed in myself and frankly a little embarrassed that it has taken me this long to pull myself together, but it is what it is.

My body has seized up, I have no strength, no fitness and no flexibility. So this morning I made a start on improving things, I was out of breath just doing some light active stretching, leg swings, high knees, that sort of thing. As it is the first time I have moved in so long, I only did 1 set of 10 body weight squats and push ups before moving on to static stretching which was just a bad. I could feel the blood pulsing in my head doing the cobra pose to the point of feeling light headed and faint!

I am confident that I have never been in such bad shape before in all my life, so my plan is baby steps, and because I know it helps, I will post my workouts on here. It wont make for interesting reading but it will hold me accountable and help me to be consistent.


----------



## Mingster

Glad to hear that you are in a better place mate.

Thoughts are with you, your wife, and your family.

Physique is nothing really, and you'll get back to where you were when the time is right. Priorities are everything, and family is the highest priority of them all.

Any time you need a chat, or anything else, just drop me a line.


----------



## Sasnak

As above. So far so good with my wife. The 2 types of hormonal medication she's on do cause sides but needs must. Hopefully the lymph nodes will be clear. Best wishes


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Glad to hear that you are in a better place mate.
> 
> Thoughts are with you, your wife, and your family.
> 
> Physique is nothing really, and you'll get back to where you were when the time is right. Priorities are everything, and family is the highest priority of them all.
> 
> Any time you need a chat, or anything else, just drop me a line.


 Thanks mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sasnak said:


> As above. So far so good with my wife. The 2 types of hormonal medication she's on do cause sides but needs must. Hopefully the lymph nodes will be clear. Best wishes


 Thanks mate, and best wishes to you and your Mrs.

I believe mine will also have two types of hormone meds to go onto as she had 3 types of cancer, a triple negative which is not hormone related and two that are, estrogen and progesterone.

Does your Mrs suffer from any cording? mine managed to snap the one in her left arm with the massage technique they gave us, but the ones in her right are are growing and have now reached her forearm. Can I ask, if your still waiting on the results of the lymph node tests, how long ago she had her surgery?

We got back the results of the genetics test and thank God her cancers are not hereditary so both my daughters are safe which has lifted a great weight from my wife.


----------



## BestBefore1989

So this morning I repeated yesterdays efforts.

I was just as knackered and out of breath as yesterday but at-least today I did not feel faint at any point, so I'm going to take that as the first green shoots of recovery


----------



## anna1

Good to see you back honey, my warmest wishes for a very speedy recovery for your wife x


----------



## Sasnak

No my wife didn't have any issues with cording. I had to google it tbh as I hadn't heard of it.

Re the lymph nodes. We didn't get the results of that for quite a while. It was 2018 and I've just asked my wife as I'm struggling to remember. She's not entirely sure but we think it was possibly the first appointment with the consultant after surgery. He was a Greek surgeon working here in the NHS and he went back to Greece for a while. iirc he told us that ordinarily she would be seen by him 3 weeks post surgery but as he was away it was possibly more like 5. He just told us to contact the breast care team if she had any problems. After that she was discharged by him and referred to oncology. This chap was German and along with tamoxifen he recommended another treatment, Zoladex. This drug was developed to treat prostate cancer in men and it was newly approved as trails indicate that it is improving the outcomes of breast cancer patients too. Now you'd have thought that the treatment plan would be pretty standard but it's not. Different oncologists have different views. We only realised this after my wife spoke with her general practitioner as part of the cancer support network. Unfortunately my wife's gp also got diagnosed with breast cancer a few months after referring my wife. The types of cancer they have are similar but my wife's gp wasn't offered zoladex. It's important in my opinion that you discuss this therapy with the oncologist at a later date.

Sorry for the essay.


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Good to see you back honey, my warmest wishes for a very speedy recovery for your wife x


 Thanks Hun X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sasnak said:


> No my wife didn't have any issues with cording. I had to google it tbh as I hadn't heard of it.
> 
> Re the lymph nodes. We didn't get the results of that for quite a while. It was 2018 and I've just asked my wife as I'm struggling to remember. She's not entirely sure but we think it was possibly the first appointment with the consultant after surgery. He was a Greek surgeon working here in the NHS and he went back to Greece for a while. iirc he told us that ordinarily she would be seen by him 3 weeks post surgery but as he was away it was possibly more like 5. He just told us to contact the breast care team if she had any problems. After that she was discharged by him and referred to oncology. This chap was German and along with tamoxifen he recommended another treatment, Zoladex. This drug was developed to treat prostate cancer in men and it was newly approved as trails indicate that it is improving the outcomes of breast cancer patients too. Now you'd have thought that the treatment plan would be pretty standard but it's not. Different oncologists have different views. We only realised this after my wife spoke with her general practitioner as part of the cancer support network. Unfortunately my wife's gp also got diagnosed with breast cancer a few months after referring my wife. The types of cancer they have are similar but my wife's gp wasn't offered zoladex. It's important in my opinion that you discuss this therapy with the oncologist at a later date.
> 
> Sorry for the essay.


 Thank you mate.

Yes, I try not to compare with others who have gone through this as there are so many variables.

We were not that impressed with the NHS oncologist ( no notes, kept confusing which cancer in which breast, at one point he even said you cant select a double mastectomy and his assistant had to remind him she had cancer in both breasts) so we did some research and found a private hospital with an oncologist who had loads of possessive feedback. I have an average job and earn average pay, but you only get one chance of getting this right so I was willing to pay whatever it took. Anyway we went to book an appointment with him until we found out it was the same bloke! Scary thing is only 6 weeks ago he was trying to convince us to continue with Chemo. The consultant at the private hospital that we had the operation done at said that she had done the right thing stopping chemo early and that if you caught Covid whilst on Chemo the NHS probably wouldn't even allocate you a bed as your chances of survival would be so low.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Day 3 and I think things are slowly improving on the mobility front.

As I have the equipment to be able to, next week I will add in pull-ups and dips and the following week start increasing the sets


----------



## BestBefore1989

Day 4 done as planned


----------



## Mingster

Steady away, mate. Steady away.


----------



## Sasnak

Your reply was genuinely difficult to read. All I can say is it certainly seems like the treatment you get on the nhs is as good as you'd get in the private sector when it comes to cancer. The nhs can perform poorly for minor issues. Like you have found out, it's the same consultants flipping between nhs and private work. Hopefully this virus situation will start to improve quickly and your wife can get back to the treatment plan.

All the best


----------



## BestBefore1989

I didnt feel so good on Wednesday but thankfully it was just a 24 hour thing and I was back taking my baby steps back to fitness on Thursday.

I shall tidy up my gym and set up the dip horns etc today in preparation for tomorrow when I add in additional exercises.


----------



## BestBefore1989

As per my plan I added a set of dips and pull-ups.

I was confident, even having done no exercise for so long, that I could get a set of 10 dips which I did. Pull-ups however where another story. Depressingly, I only managed to do 2 !

Tomorrow I shall do assisted pull ups instead. I think I will also add box jumps as today I did 3 upper body exercises but only 1 lower body exercise.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> As per my plan I added a set of dips and pull-ups.
> 
> I was confident, even having done no exercise for so long, that I could get a set of 10 dips which I did. Pull-ups however where another story. Depressingly, I only managed to do 2 !
> 
> Tomorrow I shall do assisted pull ups instead. I think I will also add box jumps as today I did 3 upper body exercises but only 1 lower body exercise.


 I've started doing pull ups 3 times a week. It's depressing how difficult they are


----------



## BestBefore1989

Today as planned I changed to assisted pull-ups and managed the planned 10 reps and added in a set of 10 box jumps which left me panting for breath.


----------



## BestBefore1989

My lower back has been aching, which I am attributing to the jolting landing from the box squats (just a guess) so today I replaced the box jumps with step ups. Other than that small change I repeated what I did yesterday.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Todays workout has been done as planned. I know that things are slowly improving as I have started to question if I am working hard enough !

I shall keep to my baby steps plan for strength improvement but I might add a short cardio workout in the mornings on my cross trainer and do my little circuit in the afternoon.


----------



## BestBefore1989

looked out of the window this morning at the beautiful clear sky and decided it was too nice a day to stay in my living room on the cross trainer, so I went for a long fast walk instead.

This afternoon I did my mini circuit as planned


----------



## BestBefore1989

Not a good week in our house.

The results for the lymph nodes came back and my wife has cancer in her lymphatic system. The hospital is not hanging around, she has already had a scan to see if it has spread to other parts of her body, she has had a Covid test and is booked into surgery on Tuesday.

As for me, I trained Thursday, skipped Friday as we where busy and today I did my first workout with 2 sets of each exercise. I did it as a circuit with 90 seconds rest between the circuits. I was knackered afterwords


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not a good week in our house.
> 
> The results for the lymph nodes came back and my wife has cancer in her lymphatic system. The hospital is not hanging around, she has already had a scan to see if it has spread to other parts of her body, she has had a Covid test and is booked into surgery on Tuesday.
> 
> As for me, I trained Thursday, skipped Friday as we where busy and today I did my first workout with 2 sets of each exercise. I did it as a circuit with 90 seconds rest between the circuits. I was knackered afterwords


 Ah, that is sad news BB. My heart goes out to you. My thoughts are with you and your wife.


----------



## Sasnak

As above. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Ah, that is sad news BB. My heart goes out to you. My thoughts are with you and your wife.





Sasnak said:


> As above. Sorry to hear this.


 Thanks


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tomorrow is my 58th birthday

Its crazy to learn that is has been 9 years since I started this journal and I find myself only 10lbs lighter and probably far less fit than I was back then.

Last year was not a good one for me, super high levels of stress, after something like 16 years of absence I started smoking again and I haven't trained since September 2019.

But that's all going to change.

My priorities are not what they once were, right now I do not care about strength or aesthetics. I am far more concerned with cardiovascular fitness and mobility and my current ambitions are set quite low. I'm currently suffering from a lack of mobility in my left shoulder due to frozen shoulder, so my current goals are to stop smoking, and to regain range of motion in my shoulder whilst improving my cardio.

Despite owning a wealth of equipment, cross trainer, bike, weights etc I have bought myself a Nintendo Switch ring fit bundle, so for the first 8 to 12 weeks I shall only be playing on that. Once I feel my fitness levels are sufficient and the temperature has risen to a more comfortable level, I plan to resume resistance training in my garage gym.

I probably wont post on here again until I am back in my gym, but as for me this is the start of my return to fitness I wanted to mark the event and log it on here.


----------



## Mingster

Welcome back mate.

My fitness goals aren't a million miles away from your own.

Wishing you good health and fortune moving forward.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Welcome back mate.
> 
> My fitness goals aren't a million miles away from your own.
> 
> Wishing you good health and fortune moving forward.


 Thank you mate

Nice to see a familiar face ( so to speak). I hope both you and Mrs Mingster are fit and well and staying safe in these crazy times


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thank you mate
> 
> Nice to see a familiar face ( so to speak). I hope both you and Mrs Mingster are fit and well and staying safe in these crazy times


 Aye we're ok.

Lost some family members over the past year, and the mother-in-law is currently under palliative care so it hasn't been the best of times.

Just doing what we can.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Aye we're ok.
> 
> Lost some family members over the past year, and the mother-in-law is currently under palliative care so it hasn't been the best of times.
> 
> Just doing what we can.


 So sorry to hear that, its never easy mate.

You can only do what you can


----------



## BestBefore1989

I finally dragged my saggy old arse back in my gym 4 weeks ago :thumb

I took on a new job in Febuary so work commitments and early starts quickly got in the way of my morning cardio plans, and you know how it is , once the habit was broken and my attention was else where, plans simply went out of the window.

My cardio fitness is still no where near were it needs to be and to my shame, I am still smoking and overweight. Cardio has never been something that I enjoyed doing, so instead I have turned to the weights to re-ingrain the habit of exercising.

My current plan is a simple one, I am training 3 days a week using the tried and tested Starting strength program.

It was a shock to learn just how much strength I have lost, but I'm back in the gym and throwing weights about even if they are only little light ones :thumb


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I finally dragged my saggy old arse back in my gym 4 weeks ago :thumb
> 
> I took on a new job in Febuary so work commitments and early starts quickly got in the way of my morning cardio plans, and you know how it is , once the habit was broken and my attention was else where, plans simply went out of the window.
> 
> My cardio fitness is still no where near were it needs to be and to my shame, I am still smoking and overweight. Cardio has never been something that I enjoyed doing, so instead I have turned to the weights to re-ingrain the habit of exercising.
> 
> My current plan is a simple one, I am training 3 days a week using the tried and tested Starting strength program.
> 
> It was a shock to learn just how much strength I have lost, but I'm back in the gym and throwing weights about even if they are only little light ones :thumb


 Wishing you all the best as always BB.

Take care mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Wishing you all the best as always BB.
> 
> Take care mate.


 Thanks mate, I hope you and Mrs Mingster are both enjoying rude health.

I am under no illusions, I know this will be a slow and steady process. I need to get back the habit of exercising so I don't miss sessions when I really don't feel like it. Constancy is the key, strength and fitness improvements will come in time.

I'd like to loose my new gut by the time I'm 60, but lack of fitness, mobility and practical strength is what ages you most so they have to be my main goals.


----------



## Sasnak

Best wishes BB. Remember it's more about the journey than the destination


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sasnak said:


> Best wishes BB. Remember it's more about the journey than the destination


 Hi Sasnak, how are you doing mate?

Yes very true, and I am enjoying being back in the gym.

I have been following the starting strength program and its going great, week 6 and I not missed a single lift yet, but based on how the squats felt yesterday that may very well happen soon. LOL

I have 2 more weeks in this program but may extend it if I get to the end without a fail. I can only extend it for a few weeks as I have to start couch to 5K.

I hate running and was never any good at it but after recent history, I promised myself I would do something for a Cancer charity every year, so I have signed up for a 5K Run for Life.

The running training is 3 days a week so I plan to do a full body workout twice a week during the 9 weeks that couch to 5K takes.


----------



## Sasnak

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hi Sasnak, how are you doing mate?


 Good thanks for asking. Haven't resistant trained in months though. I've been out running a fair few times. I say running, it feels like running to me, but to anyone watching me I'd guess that it looks more like a fast walk.

I did couch to 5k in support of my wife last year. Michael Johnson has the most inspiring (and coolest) voice imo.

Take care mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hi everyone.
Wishing you all a very happy 2022.

2021 was the worst year of my life.
Very suddenly, within two weeks of having a liver biopsy my beautiful wife of 33 years passed away.
I have lost the mother to my children, my wife, my best friend and my compass in life..
I was blessed to have her in my life, she completed me, she truly was my better half and I could face anything with her by my side.
I truly don’t know how I am going to cope without her, she was everything to me, and I miss her terribly. 

We were one of those couples who did everything together, so now I find myself at the age of 59 next week, in the position of having to try and make a life for myself alone.
I want to get back to lifting and I need to get myself out of the house. I currently work from home so I just don't leave my house and can go days without seeing anyone.

So rather than use the equipment I have in my garage, my plan is to try out the local cross fit gyms in the hope that I can make some new friends whilst building back my strength and fitness.
I have found in the past that posting on here helps as it holds me accountable, so thats what I plan to do
I will let you know how my journey into cross fit goes.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Hope everything works out for you. I am sure it would help to get out of your house and going to a gym.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Brian Multigym said:


> Hope everything works out for you. I am sure it would help to get out of your house and going to a gym.


Thank you
Yes it will do me good to get out, and I have never tried Olympic lifts before, so it will be good to learn new lifts with no past PR's to compare myself to.


----------



## Brian Multigym

That's a plan and go for it!

This is SOME Journal, I will look back and have a read.


----------



## BestBefore1989

OK So Thursday was my first Olympic lifting class. 
Everything about it felt alien, even the the body position for the dead-lift part of the power clean felt totally wrong. 
Feet too far apart, weight felt like it was past the bar not over it, and to clear the knees I have been instructed to pull my knees back rather than thrust my hips forward, and then comes the little jump, dam that just feels so wrong!
LOL I think it might take me a while to get the hang of this.


----------



## gymaddict1986

BestBefore1989 said:


> OK So Thursday was my first Olympic lifting class.
> Everything about it felt alien, even the the body position for the dead-lift part of the power clean felt totally wrong.
> Feet too far apart, weight felt like it was past the bar not over it, and to clear the knees I have been instructed to pull my knees back rather than thrust my hips forward, and then comes the little jump, dam that just feels so wrong!
> LOL I think it might take me a while to get the hang of this.


will take time to get used to those particular movements. Muscle memory will kick in quicker than you think and you will be doing them without putting much thought into it. Keep at it , nail your form before adding weight and you be on your way. Hope all goes well


----------



## BestBefore1989

Second week of Olympic lifting, I at least got to add 20Kg to the bar this week for the clean and press practice, and this week we did some strict overhead press work. 
It was nice to do something I knew how to do but at the same time it showed the loss in strength. we did I think 6 sets of 4 reps and I stalled at just 90Kg.
I'm not too bothered about the weight right now as its just nice to be back under a bar and its good for me to get out of the house.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I did train last week but due to a work commitment I could not go this week.
I am still struggling with coming to terms with the loss of my wife and have hurt my children by being so wrapped up in my own grief that despite wishing to, I have not supported them in theirs. 
so all in all I am not in a good place right now.


----------



## UK2USA

BestBefore1989 said:


> I did train last week but due to a work commitment I could not go this week.
> I am still struggling with coming to terms with the loss of my wife and have hurt my children by being so wrapped up in my own grief that despite wishing to, I have not supported them in theirs.
> so all in all I am not in a good place right now.


It all sounds so sad mate, I feel for you, honestly. Maybe try to do something with the kids - what are their ages? Go out to eat, go to a game, hit a bowling alley, a sport they may like, fishing bike riding, anything to be outdoors and together.


----------



## hmgs

It is tough; you will get through it. I like to think that when I’m gone, people will miss me - but I, like your wife I’m sure, would not want them or you to be unhappy.
If our lost one’s are looking down on us, you can bet your bottom dollar they’ll be smiling when we, you are.


----------



## Brian Multigym

It is hard, I know. Try not to blame yourself, sure your children will understand. Get together with them and talk about it all, sure they will understand. It hasn't been good for you but you need to get the family together, you are worrying that you have let your children down but that may not be the case when you all get talking.


----------

